# Post A Pic Of Your Pc Here :)



## jancz3rt

* POST YOUR PC PICTURES HERE * 






*JAN *​


----------



## ZER0X

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> Hey guys could you post your computer pics here? Anything....I mean either the case or the whole setup. Here's mine.
> I wanna see other people's as well .
> 
> JAN



Woah very impressive, my computers a bought computer off compaq, and had slight improvements nothing more....so Theres no point in showing mine


----------



## Lorand

Hehe, i think my computer will win the beauty-contest:






Who has more mess on his desk than me?


----------



## atomic

hahaha ...... yeah i agree thats a thing of beauty lol


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hahah*

Beautiful keyboard . LOL....I like the way it's all compact and in one place. Congrats . A PC can look nice regardless of how it's arranged. I also like the cigarette boxes and the Whiskey or whatever it is. That looks cool indeed. And a nice Logitech mouse....and....

JAN


----------



## elmarcorulz

a heavy smoker i see *see's all the boxes of fags on his computer*


----------



## hollis098

Well heres my computer:


----------



## tweaker

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> Hey guys could you post your computer pics here? Anything....I mean either the case or the whole setup. Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna see other people's as well .
> 
> JAN


 
Nice case, what brand is it?


----------



## kobaj

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> JAN


I am sorry but I think that is an ugly assed case, but for ugly  this takes the cake.


			
				Lorand said:
			
		

>


----------



## elmarcorulz

lets see your case then kobaj!!!


----------



## Bobo

Lorand said:
			
		

> Hehe, i think my computer will win the beauty-contest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who has more mess on his desk than me?



Is your comp really as old as it looks?   If so, i think it could win the most varied setup, with the new monitor and mouse, and old keyboard and comp.


----------



## Cromewell

> Is your comp really as old as it looks?


It probably looks way older than it is, see the ash tray and various packs of cigs?


----------



## tweaker

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> lets see your case then kobaj!!!


 
lol I was gonna say that but I thought better not.


----------



## elmarcorulz

lol


----------



## Lorand

Only the keyboard is old, the rest of the components are all new. The oldest of them is my mouse: i bought it soon after Logitech launched it.
The keyboard is manufactured in 1992 and it's the best piece of equipment I ever worked on, so there's no way I'll change it...
The case is new but very very crappy, so I'll get a new one as soon as possible.


----------



## tweaker

Age doesn't matter as long as the stuff works.

LOL


----------



## Lorand

tweaker said:
			
		

> Age doesn't matter as long as the stuff works.


I wish I could say that about other equipment of mine...


----------



## tweaker

Lorand said:
			
		

> I wish I could say that about other equipment of mine...


----------



## flip218

Well here's the pc I built for my daughter (my first build  )

Specs:  
Pentium 4 2.8Ghz, 1GB PC2700, 2 x 250GB Maxtor 8mb 7200rpm HD's
Sony DDU-1612, NEC 2510, XP Pro SP1, 128MB ATI AIW 9800 Pro


----------



## flip218

My Dell 





Pick of how I mounted the six HD's


----------



## p4r4s1t3

What?!?! It computes!


----------



## Lorand

Nice flat display!


----------



## Rambo

LOL ^^


----------



## mgoldb2

I took that picture right after I first got the computer working.  My wires around the computer is much neater now.  I post some better pics when I have a chance but that the only pic of it I have right now.


----------



## Rambo

lol!!

I think we all do that....I have pictures of my first ever computer under the living room table! 

By the way, I think that case is lovely! I like black ones!


----------



## jancz3rt

Rambo said:
			
		

> lol!!
> 
> I think we all do that....I have pictures of my first ever computer under the living room table!
> 
> By the way, I think that case is lovely! I like black ones!



Hahah yeah agreed. I think it's dark blue BTW

JAN


----------



## kof2000

spec is on the sig:


----------



## stalex111

Wow!
Nice comp!
I have a friend who has a really nice casing. he's gonna sell it to me cause he's bying one with 11 slots and a cylindricall ventilator inside!


----------



## The Astroman

stalex111 said:
			
		

> Wow!
> Nice comp!
> I have a friend who has a really nice casing. he's gonna sell it to me cause he's bying one with 11 slots and a cylindricall ventilator inside!



I dunno if any one has guessed based on previous threads, but this friend is ME. BTW stalex, could you pm me the price? Thanks! 

P.S I'll tune it more , but all things come with a certain cost, of course...


----------



## Lax

Heh, flip nice job with the HDD's. I've got a dell that I should turn into a server computer. I'll post pics of my computers (5) when I get home.

P.S. I'm guessing the case you're talking about is the CM stacker (as said by other thread) and it's about 160$ on ZZF, don't know how much anywhere else.


----------



## kobaj

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> lets see your case then kobaj!!!








Better than both yours.


----------



## jancz3rt

Nice one. Better? That's a subjective opinion. Certainly really cool though. Is that a Creative Optical Mouse 3000? I have the wireless version. Nice mouse. Anyway...I like the way that everything is shining in blue.

JAN


----------



## tweaker

kobaj said:
			
		

> Better than both yours.


 
At least you've got yourself impressed..


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hahha...*

Man I think I am being too soft on KOBAJ. He pissed me off  when he said my case was proper ugly. FLIP218...I love your setups. Especially the one you buil for your daughter. TWEAKER...my case was a no-name but resembles a SOYO one by 100%. Either a copy or sublicensed product. This stuff is fun....especially when people (like Kobaj) really show off .

JAN


----------



## tweaker

lol yeah it's funny how some people has a need to say crap like that. Makes you wonder what they're compensating for.. 

At least let's hope he's young.


----------



## Lorand

Anyway, noone can beat the beauty of my setup...


----------



## jancz3rt

*Lol*



			
				Lorand said:
			
		

> Anyway, noone can beat the beauty of my setup...



Agreed . Actually there is some truth in that. Afterall there is beauty even in the simplest things in life. The same holds of PC cases. Yours is an exmaple of that.

JAN


----------



## tweaker

Lorand said:
			
		

> Anyway, noone can beat the beauty of my setup...


 
Ok fine I am envious, now can I have it?


----------



## Lorand

A computer is a tool, just like a hammer. Have you seen a led-packed hammer with transparent handle and a lot of blink-blink on it?


----------



## Yeti

> Have you seen a led-packed hammer with transparent handle and a lot of blink-blink on it?


No, but if I did see one I would buy it  j/k


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hahha...funny *

Nice comparison. The only reason I modded mine was not to show off but rather to make my PC look more pleasing to my eye. Due to the fact that I am tight on budget and have to watch what I buy...modding was the easiest way to "improve" my PC. I know that in the end it all comes to the tool as you call it.

JAN


----------



## elmarcorulz

kobaj said:
			
		

> Better than both yours.



lmao you havent seen mine yet. i like the 2 monitors, the case however, meh, seen better


----------



## elmarcorulz

Lorand said:
			
		

> A computer is a tool, just like a hammer. Have you seen a led-packed hammer with transparent handle and a lot of blink-blink on it?



yes.

only jokin. nice analargy though.


----------



## elmarcorulz

this is my computer
http://www.edazz.com/blarwicapcga.html
its not actually mine, but its the one i got. MY computer i more pimp than that


----------



## tweaker

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> this is my computer its not actually mine, but its the one i got.


 
You mean it's the case you have?


----------



## Lax

Ok here are some for starters. Don't have any pics of my servers.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v347/Lord_AnthraX/IM000059.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v347/Lord_AnthraX/IM000060.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v347/Lord_AnthraX/IM000061.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v347/Lord_AnthraX/IM000062.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v347/Lord_AnthraX/IM000063.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v347/Lord_AnthraX/IM000813.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v347/Lord_AnthraX/IM000812.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v347/Lord_AnthraX/IM000809.jpg

and not really a computer but also part of my everyday life
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v347/Lord_AnthraX/IM000066.jpg

Everything in that last picture is from the garbage along with all the monitors in my room and half the computers and parts in my closet.


----------



## tweaker

Nice system there Lord, what's the specs on that?


----------



## Christopher

kof2000 said:
			
		

> spec is on the sig:
> 
> 
> http://www2.hawaii.edu/~tluo/files/c.jpg
> 
> http://www2.hawaii.edu/~tluo/files/d.jpg


I've got the same case. I don't like it anymore, I think it's ugo.


----------



## kobaj

Well jancz3rt I dont like yours because of the handle the rest of the case is pritty good but I just dont like that big fat ugly handle. Lorland I like your monitor but the case well its kinda old and well I dont like old. Lord anthrax, now thats a good case cource mines the best. Oh and someone said My mouse well its acualy a "Logitech Click!" Oh and teh blue, you should see it with all the blue on the lights out and in person, its remarkable.

EDIT: Hammers arnt ment to be blue with a window? But enywho mine is watercooled  .


----------



## tweaker

lmao


----------



## Lorand

kobaj said:
			
		

> Lorland I like your monitor but the case well its kinda old and well I dont like old.


It's no surprise that you like my monitor, because it's the best monitor in the world: Flatron F900P.
The case is crappy, the psu is messed up, but i'll change it next week. This will be my computer's new look:







Pure hammer-style...


----------



## Lax

tweaker said:
			
		

> Nice system there Lord, what's the specs on that?


Aerocool Jet case (free)
P4 2.6
Abit IC7-MAX3 (free)
Radeon 9800 Pro
1Gb Kingston HyperX
Phoebe TV tuner 
52x CD (free)
52x32x52 Lite-on Burner
7-in-1 card reader (free)
60Gb Western Digital
120Gb Seagate (free)
1994 CTX 17" CRT
1993 Pixie 17" CRT

Don't think I left anything out.

The other comp is a 2.4Ghz celery with an Abit BH7 (free) 512Mb CL 2 Kingston PC2700 ram, DVD rom, 52x drive (free), 10Gb Bigfoot quantum (free), Nvidia FX5200PC, IBM G76 17" CRT (free)

As mentioned before I'd say 70% of my computer parts are from the garbage.

P.S. Best monitor I have is either my Multisync's, Multiscans, or the Idek Iiyama Vision Master 17.


----------



## elmarcorulz

tweaker said:
			
		

> You mean it's the case you have?



yea thats right, for some reason i couldnt word it right


----------



## Sebouh

here is my pc


----------



## flip218

Sebouh said:
			
		

> here is my pc



I couldn't view it .... nevermind I got it.  You can post see


----------



## Sebouh

click on it and u'll go to it, since i can't put it here on the page , it is larger than 37.5k.


----------



## mgoldb2

Sebouh said:
			
		

> click on it and u'll go to it, since i can't put it here on the page , it is larger than 37.5k.



if you use the insert image tag next to the hyperlink button and enter the same url it will show on the page.  There is no 37.5k limit here because it linking to the page and not on the computer forum server physcally.  The only reason you would run into problem doing this is if the server you host the pic at does not allow external linking.


----------



## flip218

See my last post


----------



## jancz3rt

*Nice*



			
				Sebouh said:
			
		

> here is my pc



I really like the case. It fits together nicely. Anyway...there are many entries here. I am surprised at how much is being posted here. Thanx.


----------



## kobaj

(seb)Lol, another "old" case. But dang is that desk old enough, its about to fall apart.
(lor) I like that new case.


----------



## flip218

Here's my little corner 













edit:  moved things around (3/17)


----------



## elmarcorulz

you got the right place eventuall then. nice set up btw. although it looks a lil awkward to use the mouse an keyboard


----------



## flip218

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> you got the right place eventuall then. nice set up btw. although it looks a lil awkward to use the mouse an keyboard



nah, I bring the keyboard out an angle it ... then I move my chair to the left   just had to get used to it


----------



## kof2000

that pic just reminded me i still have my radioshack head phone. LOL i could use those at night.


----------



## kobaj

(flip) Awsome, your mouse is just like my scince teachers. But the rest of the setup is good too, I like the psx remote control I have one also*ya know,ment for pc(cept I hand built my connector)).


----------



## kof2000

logitech dual action gampad?


----------



## flip218

kof2000 said:
			
		

> logitech dual action gampad?



lol ... yea.  Damn you guys are good.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Here comes my entire setup *

Here it is. Nice setups people.






JAN


----------



## kobaj

How do you read your monitor, thats so far back. But I like the clean desk.


----------



## p4r4s1t3

> now thats a good case cource mines the best.



I really, really, really, really really really hate people like you.


----------



## kobaj

I really, really, really, really really really hate people who dont know how to read internet sarcasm, unless right now your doing sarcasm.


----------



## p4r4s1t3

That's it boy, dart those eyes from side to side  .


----------



## stalex111

The Astroman said:
			
		

> I dunno if any one has guessed based on previous threads, but this friend is ME. BTW stalex, could you pm me the price? Thanks!
> 
> P.S I'll tune it more , but all things come with a certain cost, of course...



Indeed. We are best friends and have been best friends since we were born. The Astroman has showed me this forum.
THANKS!
and about the price, i'll talk to you on msn.


----------



## kobaj

p4r4s1t3 said:
			
		

> That's it boy, dart those eyes from side to side  .


 That sounds like a song...*goes off singing dart those eyes from side to side, dart...*


----------



## Bobo

Here's mine:




Circled are my 2 comps (one is behind the door thing) and my dad.  The othere 2 comps in the background are his.

Can anybody figure out what joystick I have? (right of the monitor)


----------



## stalex111

Nice, sorry but i can't really see the joystick well.


----------



## Lorand

Is that an "Intel inside" sticker on your computer? I thought you're an AMD-fan...


----------



## Bobo

stalex111 said:
			
		

> Nice, sorry but i can't really see the joystick well.


Thhat's the point.....
Here's another one:




Actually, i think that pic's too easy


----------



## Bobo

Lorand said:
			
		

> Is that an "Intel inside" sticker on your computer? I thought you're an AMD-fan...


What the he!! are you talking about? Heck, no, I hate intel. AMD and HP all the way. Where do you see Intel? The comp inside the door thing is an Intel, but I didn't build it, my dad had it custom built in '99

Is this what you're talking about?
http://img194.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img194&image=joy22xl.jpg


----------



## kobaj

bobo, nice I like all the different setups in the same room. But whats with all the cats on that one montor.


----------



## Bobo

kobaj said:
			
		

> bobo, nice I like all the different setups in the same room. But whats with all the cats on that one montor.


That would be my main monitor...came from a "cat-a-day" calendar.

I would get my comp out of that room, except that I like being right next to the nice printer, and I also like being LANned


----------



## Adam Warren

*My pc*

Heres my pc guysss.
http://www.geocities.com/warnadamwarn


----------



## Bobo

Adam Warren said:
			
		

> Heres my pc guysss.
> http://www.geocities.com/warnadamwarn


It doesn't work

[size=+1]*Sorry, this site is temporarily unavailable!*[/size] The web site you are trying to access has exceeded its allocated data transfer. Visit our help area for more information.


----------



## Adam Warren

*$hit*

yeha it works now, geocities is crap, but its all i had, but it should work now!!


----------



## Bobo

Adam Warren said:
			
		

> yeha it works now, geocities is crap, but its all i had, but it should work now!!


Doesn't work for me....still says:

[size=+1]*Sorry, this site is temporarily unavailable!*[/size] The web site you are trying to access has exceeded its allocated data transfer. Visit our help area for more information.

Use this site for pic hosting:
http://imageshack.us/
1MB limit per pic, mostly unlimited # (i think)


----------



## Adam Warren

*there!*

Allright, hows that! haha. should be fine now.


----------



## Adam Warren




----------



## kobaj

Adam I really like your setup, especialy the dark red wood. Cept that scanner/copier/printer kinda brings it down.


----------



## Adam Warren

thanks!


----------



## Bobo

Nice mouse....mx-510?


----------



## Adam Warren

*yeah!*

yeah, its an insane mouse, for gaming, its crazy, i recomend it to everyone!!! and thanks you! haha  the mouse is by logitech by the way!


----------



## Adam Warren

kobaj said:
			
		

> Adam I really like your setup, especialy the dark red wood. Cept that scanner/copier/printer kinda brings it down.



The multi function is in my moms office, we have 3 comps in out house, there all networked, and we all use the one printer, do you think i would put that by my comp    i think not, i want a new photo priner, possibly one of the ones from hp.


----------



## Bobo

Adam Warren said:
			
		

> I want a new photo printer, possibly one of the ones from HP.


Why not get a nice CLJ?  We have one....works fine for photos


----------



## Lorand

Wow, I just saw my doggie on your monitor...


----------



## Adam Warren

Bobo said:
			
		

> Why not get a nice CLJ?  We have one....works fine for photos



Whats a clj, i like this one http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/pr...&sku_id=0665000FS10049604&catid=&newdeptid=18


----------



## jesbax

here is mine
it is not much but it works
the one on the shelf is another working computer









let me know if these don't show up.


----------



## Bobo

Adam Warren said:
			
		

> Whats a clj


ColorLaserJet.  Laser printer


----------



## Adam Warren

*meh*

i have a printer now that is fine, but for my photos , i need somethig a little better!


----------



## kobaj

(Jes) Please tell me that is not a three monitor setup  . But the fact that it is old brings it down.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Three monitor setup?*

If that's so then it would be awsome. However it seems that he has a doble monitor setup along with a single setup on top.

JAN


----------



## jesbax

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> If that's so then it would be awsome. However it seems that he has a doble monitor setup along with a single setup on top.
> 
> JAN




and you are correct.  the 3rd monitor is for an other computer that i set up as network server for the other 4 computers that are not in the pic. The other 2 monitors in the pick are for the computer i use and both are 17".  I got 3 other computers and monitors at a local action for 50 cents for all of it.


----------



## stalex111

> Nice mouse....mx-510?





> yeah, its an insane mouse, for gaming, its crazy, i recomend it to everyone!!! and thanks you! haha  the mouse is by logitech by the way!



Well, i'm gonna buy the mx-1000. I tried it at an arcade place where there was pc's as well as machines and its so good! Head shots go up,up,up!


----------



## P11

My Set-up:

http://www.pbase.com/p11/image/40811462
http://www.pbase.com/p11/image/40811325
http://www.pbase.com/p11/image/40811319
http://www.pbase.com/p11/image/40811350


----------



## Adam Warren

nice set up! i hope to get a room big enough for my comp and notebook in the near future!


----------



## Adam Warren

*mx 1000*



			
				stalex111 said:
			
		

> Well, i'm gonna buy the mx-1000. I tried it at an arcade place where there was pc's as well as machines and its so good! Head shots go up,up,up!



yeah i dont like the cordless mice. i was going to get one like it (the one in the mx duo) but i think the corded one is a much less hassle. but its such a sexy mouse!


----------



## Bobo

P11 said:
			
		

> My Set-up:
> 
> http://www.pbase.com/p11/image/40811462
> http://www.pbase.com/p11/image/40811325
> http://www.pbase.com/p11/image/40811319
> http://www.pbase.com/p11/image/40811350


What's with all the crap under the desk?  (unorganized wires--ugh!)


----------



## P11

> Bobo Quote:
> Originally Posted by P11
> My Set-up:
> 
> http://www.pbase.com/p11/image/40811462
> http://www.pbase.com/p11/image/40811325
> http://www.pbase.com/p11/image/40811319
> http://www.pbase.com/p11/image/40811350
> 
> 
> What's with all the crap under the desk? (unorganized wires--ugh!)



Actaully all of those wires are organized and the left over wire was binded with plastic straps, that is honestly the most organized it has ever been. Before i organized it you could of lost a leg in there.


----------



## Bobo

P11 said:
			
		

> Actaully all of those wires are organized and the left over wire was binded with plastic straps, that is honestly the most organized it has ever been. Before i organized it you could of lost a leg in there.


http://img132.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img132&image=other17pn.gif

Not trying to be mean, i just noticed that...and I'm a neat freak


----------



## Lax

Are those pro audio speakers or computer speakers?

Edit:: I take that back, it's a Pro audio setup connected to the PC like mine. Just wondering, how much did that cost? (the audio)


----------



## Apathetic

Bobo said:
			
		

> http://img132.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img132&image=other17pn.gif
> 
> Not trying to be mean, i just noticed that...and I'm a neat freak


Where did you get that mouse?


----------



## P11

Those are pro audio speakers that are hooked up to my amp and my amp is hooked up to my comp so they are technically my computer speakers (the speakers cost $80 CAD and the amp was given to me from my dad). I got my mouse from futureshop with the cordless keryboard (mouse mx-700.) BTW those wires are comming down from my printer, laptop, webcam, monitor, speakers, router, mouse, pocket pc cradle, and modem


----------



## Bigshow1030

*yeah*

that whole losing a leg thing was damn funny


----------



## P11




----------



## stalex111

Adam Warren said:
			
		

> yeah i dont like the cordless mice. i was going to get one like it (the one in the mx duo) but i think the corded one is a much less hassle. but its such a sexy mouse!



Riiiiiiiiight
Yeah, i dont see how cordless can be more of a hassle. Do you mean the batteries?


----------



## Bigshow1030

*that was good*

then it gets away from hassle and comes down to pure laziness


----------



## stalex111

lol, thats it really. Some people think its hassle (wonder who) and they're actually lazy, but now all you have to do is buy a mouse with a base, and when you get off the computer, you putt it on the base to recharge (IF you ever get off the computer!)


----------



## Bigshow1030

*exactly*

Yes, I know it is lazy when you can't put it back on....I use that type of mouse on a everyday basis......however, for some reason I have to go and connect it to the computer every time I start up for some reason like it loses its path


----------



## plowexvii

Heres my laptop. And yes, i still game on it. It was free, and this is until i raise the funds to build my shuttle   .

phill


----------



## Adam Warren

couldnt help bu nodice that texas calc, haha, im garbage at math, and i have been after dad to get me one of those for a while now.  . nice setup tho!


----------



## Bigshow1030

*laughing*

yeah it is a very nice setup however the walls in the room could use a little lighting


----------



## Bobo

Adam Warren said:
			
		

> couldnt help bu nodice that texas calc, haha, im garbage at math, and i have been after dad to get me one of those for a while now.


I have one, and I hate it.  Never gonna but TI again......HP rules.  M dad has an hp12 or something like that...from when he was in high school, still works great.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Nice :d*



			
				plowexvii said:
			
		

> Heres my laptop. And yes, i still game on it. It was free, and this is until i raise the funds to build my shuttle   .
> 
> phill



I always like it when people have two seperate PCs. It's a great idea. I like your wallpaper and CD player on the right (off topic kinda).

JAN


----------



## Bigshow1030

*lol*

yes I love the wallpaper


----------



## Praetor

> (Jes) Please tell me that is not a three monitor setup


Whats wrong with 3? I had a 3 monitor setup until I needed more



> yeah it is a very nice setup however the walls in the room could use a little lighting


Bah lights are too bright? 



> I have one, and I hate it. Never gonna but TI again......HP rules


Then youve not used the TI92


----------



## lynx6200

Nice setup jancz3rt, I have the same exact case, I think it is anyway, by diablo.  Mines silver as well, although, i dont know if its because of the case, but i seem to hear a bit of noiese from it when my fans are running.  Do you have the same problem?  By the way whats that fan called on front in your 5" drive bays?  I dont have a picture of my comp at the moment, but Ill try to get it up later.


----------



## joelkyr

Picture of my rig, see sig for specs


----------



## Adam Warren

OOPS


----------



## jancz3rt

lynx6200 said:
			
		

> Nice setup jancz3rt, I have the same exact case, I think it is anyway, by diablo.  Mines silver as well, although, i dont know if its because of the case, but i seem to hear a bit of noiese from it when my fans are running.  Do you have the same problem?  By the way whats that fan called on front in your 5" drive bays?  I dont have a picture of my comp at the moment, but Ill try to get it up later.



Haha...yeah I would say that the case does let some noise out, but I still love it. Well I created the fan thing by playing around with it for a bit. I simply took the two CD bays....and then using a protractor drew a circle in the centre of it...the size of a fan. Then all it took was a drill to make a circle by drilling points very close together, filing them through....and finito. About 30 mins of work. I think it's called a BAY FAN . It took down my system temps by about 5 degrees celsius as well as bout 7 on my CPU!!! We are unique...aren't we? 

JAN


----------



## jancz3rt

*Nice...*



			
				joelkyr said:
			
		

> Picture of my rig, see sig for specs



GO GO Power water! LOL...just joking...I like your water cooled setup. R.E.S.P.E.C.T.

JAN


----------



## DMB14

PC #1:




Check out my stylin' case:





PC #2:





My computer chair, the ultimate in computing comfort:





Specs on...
 PC #1:
-P4 2.8Ghz w/HT
-512mb RAM
-30GB HD

PC #2:
-AMD Athlon 1.2Ghz
-176mb RAM
-40GB HD

PC #3 should arrive tomorrow. It's a Dell Inspiron 6000.

EDIT: Crap! Why does photobucket's resizing thing never work?


----------



## kof2000

those four blue nobs is it for water cooling or the fan controls.


----------



## Bigshow1030

*yep*

I must say i do like the watercooled one..........how many times do you have to change the water? is there alot of maintenance involved


----------



## joelkyr

kof2000 said:
			
		

> those four blue nobs is it for water cooling or the fan controls.



its a fan controller, 2x120mm for my radiator



			
				Bigahow1030 said:
			
		

> I must say i do like the watercooled one..........how many times do you have to change the water? is there alot of maintenance involved



change water about every 3 months at least, not much maintenance, i just make sure that clamp is secured and water is clean.  Thanks Guys


----------



## stalex111

What type/brand of fan controller is it?
Nice water cooling by the way.


----------



## joelkyr

stalex111 said:
			
		

> What type/brand of fan controller is it?
> Nice water cooling by the way.



its a vantec brand, just painted the face plate....thanks


----------



## jancz3rt

*What About This One?*

This is not my case but I am mesmerized by it. What's your view on that?






JAN


----------



## OS Dragon

*F**K*, *That* has go to be thee most "_psychedelic_" (lol  ) PC I have ever seen.

*Ever*, That PC belongs in an Austin Powers Movie. For that I will take *1 MILLION Dollars* Moohaha...Moohahahahahahahah...*Doh* I meant *1 Trillian Pounds* HEHEHEHEEHEHE


----------



## Lorand

That case surely has a huge amount of mojo...


----------



## Adam Warren

when i first seen it, i thought it was a normal looking pc but edited with some kinda photo software. hahaha.


----------



## OS Dragon

*Yeaahhhh Babyyyyy!!!!*

One Thing though, won't that computer overheat from all that light? (assuming that its not glow in the dark)


----------



## dave597

OS Dragon said:
			
		

> *Yeaahhhh Babyyyyy!!!!*
> 
> One Thing though, won't that computer overheat from all that light? (assuming that its not glow in the dark)


cold cathode and leds mate


----------



## jancz3rt

*That's groovy !*



			
				dave597 said:
			
		

> cold cathode and leds mate



That and UV light as well. That means all white components shine as well. 

I wonder if anyones PC on this forum comes close to this?

JAN


----------



## SlothX311

^ like how i dont have a front or side of my case lol, just a giant, old, mp3 player for me, thats all i use it for


----------



## Adam Warren

haha, nice... haha. liking the two monitor setup


----------



## elmarcorulz

you noticed the 2 monitors. first thing i noticed was one of em was wearing a hat, then the beer bottles at the back


----------



## SlothX311

lol love my alchy man


----------



## jancz3rt

*Nice Pc*



			
				SlothX311 said:
			
		

> lol love my alchy man



I would call your input a bit of fresh air.....  Nah seriously, I love any two monitor setups. They just make the owner look prestigious.

JAN 






Here's my latest photo...my entire system and tow packs of solettis...


----------



## Adam Warren

niiiice jancz3rt, i plan on getting these two components for my computer, when i do i will give the update. 
*Cooler Master Silver Musketeer II Multi-Function Panel (In Black)



*

*Cooler Master Black 4-Channel Fan Controller with LCD Temperature Display*


----------



## Funzo6785

all you guys have so cool cases(well....) I've only got a compac, but it does look kinda cool(10000x better than my old one)


----------



## Adam Warren

Funzo6785 said:
			
		

> all you guys have so cool cases(well....) I've only got a compac, but it does look kinda cool(10000x better than my old one)



I allways find that these "cool" cases look to much like a toy, and not like a computer. i like a little bit more then simple lol


----------



## Yeti

Anyone have a messier computer area than me?


----------



## The_Other_One

Just wait untill I get my new computer...  Basically just waiting untill I find some good deals.  This old thing still works just fine 

if you're wondering, the white thing to the left of the keyboard is a remote for my celling fan.  I'm lazy tonight   Oh, and under my printer is my sub woffer.  10 inches my friends

--EDIT--
Well, I'll show you guys some more of my junk   





Here's my server, runs 24/7 in my basement.  Nothing special.  It's an old K6-533 with a 40G HD and 192M RAM.  IT does well as a file server and small web server.





Can I squeeze one last picture in of my laptop?!


----------



## The-Llamalizer

> My Dell
> 
> 
> Pick of how I mounted the six HD's



ACCHH! After the experiance I've had with that company, I never want one again! Erg they just make me mad seeing them.



> Well here's the pc I built for my daughter (my first build  )
> 
> Specs:
> Pentium 4 2.8Ghz, 1GB PC2700, 2 x 250GB Maxtor 8mb 7200rpm HD's
> Sony DDU-1612, TDK 880N, XP Pro SP1, 128MB ATI Radeon 9000 Pro


Looks pretty sweet Flip218. Really like that case. Alright on the specs too, 'cept I woulda gone with the AMD 64, and a bit better GPU, but hey, I don't know what your daughter uses it for, so I'm not one to judge.


----------



## The-Llamalizer

Definitely a sweet water cooling system you got going there, joelkyr. I envy you... errg!


----------



## The-Llamalizer

Its late right now, so tomorrow I'll post up my setup so everyone can pity me and laugh while I cry in the corner. And then joelkyr will pwn me with his watercooling and I will be sad. Ah, cruel world.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Heee*



			
				The_Other_One said:
			
		

>



AWSOME STUFF MAN! I love how clean all that is. If only it were so clean at my place all the time.

JAN


----------



## The_Other_One

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> AWSOME STUFF MAN! I love how clean all that is. If only it were so clean at my place all the time.



Hehe, it's not always this clean here     Things might change, too, when I upgrade and want to take my comp to LAN parties and such!


----------



## Lax

Yeti said:
			
		

> Anyone have a messier computer area than me?


My area was messier but I recently cleaned it up and moved some stuff into storage. When I finally have my garage sale I'll post some pics of ALL the stuff I have. I'm pretty sure it rivals 80-90% of the people on this board.


----------



## Christopher

Mines a bit boring


----------



## Adam Warren

Chroder said:
			
		

> Mines a bit boring



Im liking where you put the second monitor to!


----------



## The-Llamalizer

Here's my complete setup:






You can't really see the sub behind the chair, and there's another speaker at the top left that got cut out.
Here's the front of the computer:




The Blue light with the torch is the power light and it changes colors which is nifty.

And here's the insides of it:





The specs are in the sig


----------



## Adam Warren

nice, whats the case?


----------



## Adam Warren

oops, n/m, it in your sig. haha my bad.


----------



## The_Other_One

Adam Warren said:
			
		

> Im liking where you put the second monitor to!



Hehe, that is neat, but I personally would rather the LCD be my primary monitor.  *shrugs* personal preferance.

Oh, and I see ME on your screen!


----------



## Christopher

The_Other_One said:
			
		

> Hehe, that is neat, but I personally would rather the LCD be my primary monitor.  *shrugs* personal preferance.
> 
> Oh, and I see ME on your screen!


It's not a very good LCD, that's why I don't use it as my primary. Not to mention, I don't think I could this huge tube up there  I think I'm going to buy a new one and get rid of that other POS. I'm tired of hitting it to make it refocus, I don't enjoy looking at a rainbow when I'm chatting with someone


----------



## The_Other_One

Chroder said:
			
		

> It's not a very good LCD, that's why I don't use it as my primary.



But...that one looks almost just like mine     Hehe, but whatever...  This is my 2nd.  My first LCD just died on me, so I guess there are some crappy models out there.  Hah, and I wasn't suggesting putting your CRT up there, just like my LCD as my primary


----------



## Travo925

*My setup...*

This is my setup...I know my wires are quite messy, but I fixed all that...these pics are before I fixed them  ...











I have ma trusty Powerbook G4 hooked up to a crt...nice dual screen action 
And my dell is hookedup to the sony lcd
what yall think?


----------



## Travo925

*disregard this post*


----------



## flip218

> Looks pretty sweet Flip218. Really like that case. Alright on the specs too, 'cept I woulda gone with the AMD 64, and a bit better GPU, but hey, I don't know what your daughter uses it for, so I'm not one to judge.



Actually I used parts from my Dell ... I upgraded from a 2.8 to 3.06 so I had it laying around   And I just replaced the video card in my Dell.  So I put my AIW 9800 Pro in my daughter's pc.

I use hers as a testing pc  ... if it don't f*** up hers then I'll put it on mine.  And it gives me a second gaming pc for friends to use when they come over.  After all she's six and mostly plays Barbie games.


----------



## The-Llamalizer

lol. see, that's why I didn't judge. ha


----------



## jancz3rt

*Lol*

MACS!!!   ....nah just joking. Cool stuff flip. I like the way you keep it clean...and I see you have an IPOD. Anyway, any more entries? I am attaching a pic of my modded window on the side of my baby.










JAN


----------



## flip218

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> MACS!!!   ....nah just joking. Cool stuff flip. I like the way you keep it clean...and I see you have an IPOD. Anyway, any more entries? I am attaching a pic of my modded window on the side of my baby.
> 
> 
> JAN



Mac?  IPod?  I don't have either ... If that was meant for me


----------



## Lax

AHHH MAC! MY EYES!! Just joking also. looks good having a mac next to a PC.

P.S. I have a 21 pin monitor (looks to be for mac) if you're in the market for buyin'.


----------



## Funzo6785

Adam Warren said:
			
		

> I allways find that these "cool" cases look to much like a toy, and not like a computer. i like a little bit more then simple lol


I don't like side windows either, it does make it look too much like a toy.  I like an elegant case that says, "I may not be flashy, but I could blow anything you throw at me away in speeds and specs".  Kinda like an ultra high end alienware.  The predators are very hot though.


----------



## Travo925

Lord AnthraX said:
			
		

> P.S. I have a 21 pin monitor (looks to be for mac) if you're in the market for buyin'.



no thanks, just bought a cinema display so no need for more monitors...i will have some updated pics soon


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hahaha*

Well....it has been...three days I think since my last entry to this thread and here comes my updated case. Updated in the sense of great round IDE cabling. I love it. Let me know what you think of it. I know the rest of the cables need some sleeves as well.....but hey.






JAN


----------



## foxshox

its ugly lol, got a problem with it, DIE. my computer is still better than most of yalls!!! jk, its all good, my thermal take 20 dollar fan speed kit is > than all of your cases
floppy drives are for the weak!


----------



## plowexvii

hmmmmm big gamer with only a laptop  . but you cant beat free


----------



## Girl Asphyxiated




----------



## jancz3rt

Girl Asphyxiated - NICE ONE  It has some style that others do not have. Thanx for posting... and as to the following one...



			
				foxshox said:
			
		

>



Indeed it's not that great but does its job. And hey it it's not the best   .

JAN


----------



## foxshox

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> Girl Asphyxiated - NICE ONE  It has some style that others do not have. Thanx for posting... and as to the following one...
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed it's not that great but does its job. And hey it it's not the best   .
> 
> JAN


oh you know its the best, nobody buys its cause they know its too cool for their system, but i know mine is good enough.. Imagine if you would have spent the money on your computer instead of your case accessories, your computer would be so much better


----------



## softwarewiz

http://wandel.ca/ibm5100/IBM 5100.jpg - not lol!!!!!!! this sint it i have a dell latitude laptop with windows xp


----------



## jancz3rt

*Lol*



			
				foxshox said:
			
		

> oh you know its the best, nobody buys its cause they know its too cool for their system, but i know mine is good enough.. Imagine if you would have spent the money on your computer instead of your case accessories, your computer would be so much better



Well guess what I have spent 10 dollars on all the materials used for the window, the three fans....  So I wonder what would make my pc so much better given that money.

JAN


----------



## flip218

> Imagine if you would have spent the money on your computer instead of your case accessories, your computer would be so much better



I don't know if it would be "so much" better.  Nice looking cases don't cost that much more (IMO).  And depending on what accessories you choose, you can improve you system, like adding things to improve the airflow through your pc.


----------



## foxshox

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> Well guess what I have spent 10 dollars on all the materials used for the window, the three fans....  So I wonder what would make my pc so much better given that money.
> 
> JAN


o well, well,well imagine the amount of time you spent building the thing, when you could have been working! imagine what you could have done with that money...ahhh
dont look at me*hisses and throws a cape over his head*


----------



## Apathetic

flip218 said:
			
		

> My Dell


I just have to say for some reason I think that case is the tightest evar!  
Also what the name of your daughters computers case?


----------



## aramp1

*Fairly simple work area...*

I just got done building my computer.


----------



## Lax

SOMEBODY'S got the same case that Iiiiiii doooooo.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hahha*



			
				aramp1 said:
			
		

> I just got done building my computer.



Nice AEROCOOL case.... and a nice 120mm fan . I am getting jealous now. I am stuck with 80mm fans.

CHECK THIS ONE OUT: http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=1760
One of the weirdest cases I have seen. Not bad at all though.

JAN


----------



## aramp1

The case isn't bad (IMHO), but I kind of wish now that I got something with an open face.  I don't know of any fan controllers that will fit with the door closed.  Also, the 120mm fan is more for looks.  It doesn't move that much air.  I've heard of people replacing it.  It is fairly low noise though.


----------



## Lax

aramp1 said:
			
		

> It is fairly low noise though.


Yeah. but super bright when trying to sleep with it on.


----------



## UndeadInsanity

I don't have a picutre of my actual PC, because my webcam decided to smash... *cough*... but this is the system I have.





Check my signature for the specs :-D


----------



## jancz3rt

*Nice Nice *



			
				UndeadInsanity said:
			
		

> I don't have a picutre of my actual PC, because my webcam decided to smash... *cough*... but this is the system I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check my signature for the specs :-D



I like I like...

JAN


----------



## Adam Warren

UndeadInsanity said:
			
		

> I don't have a picutre of my actual PC, because my webcam decided to smash... *cough*... but this is the system I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check my signature for the specs :-D



Specs could be a little better, but its a nice looking pc


----------



## The_Other_One

I shall provide real pictures when everything arrives


----------



## dave597

http://img128.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=img35409ql.jpg

here we go. enjoy.


----------



## nevinenigma

Here's my tower:
http://img242.echo.cx/img242/4181/tower0mo.jpg

Nothing impressive:
Interia Case with 300 watt psu
gigabyte GA-7VT600P mobo
Athlon XP 2600+
512mb(2x256) pc3200
80gb HD
MSI 256mb 5700LE(oc'd)
DVD drive & CDRW drive

Here's my desk setup(I'm lacking desktop space):
http://img242.echo.cx/img242/4007/deskandcrt7tu.jpg

17" AOC flatscreen CRT
MS optical mouse & Smartoffice keyboard
Altec Lansing speakers & sub
Saitek ST220 joystick
Wacom graphic tablet


----------



## flip218

Apathetic said:
			
		

> I just have to say for some reason I think that case is the tightest evar!
> Also what the name of your daughters computers case?




I like your sarcasim  ... I would love to get a new case, but Dell is sooooo proprietary that no case will work.

As for my daughters pc case: MGE Ninja


----------



## UndeadInsanity

Adam Warren said:
			
		

> Specs could be a little better, but its a nice looking pc


Yep I agree .

Hopefully I'm going to be getting a 3.2Ghz processor this summer, and a new 19/21" Sony monitor.


----------



## Scrat

My new pc.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Nice*

Looks pretty cool indeed. I love the simplicity of the case. I am giving you a 10/10 for that. As to the rest, I really like it. Why is your graphics card not better when you have such a good system?

JAN


----------



## nevinenigma

maybe he doesn't play pc games and doesn't need a high end card.


----------



## Boxer_Bhaii

[img=http://img245.echo.cx/img245/733/img00344md.th.jpg]


----------



## jancz3rt

*Nice computer man.*

I seem to like all these case, especially those with blue lighting. Your PC is really nice.







JAN


----------



## Scrat

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> Looks pretty cool indeed. I love the simplicity of the case. I am giving you a 10/10 for that. As to the rest, I really like it. Why is your graphics card not better when you have such a good system?



If that was about mine well.. lets just say that when i walked into the shop, i was wanting to only spend about AU$800 to just get a few improvements for my old pc (AMD K6 400?, 128Mb SDRam, intermitant CDROM, 10/100 PCI card, and a dodgy S3 no 3d pci graphic card, 17"CRT) like new MB, CPU, CDROM, RAM.

Then i ended up waking out with a box of parts worth AU$1600... somehow i just couldn't stop cuddleing the box and whispering 'sweet nothings to it' as i walked out of the shop with it 

I dont play many graphics intence games...yet. but plan to upgrade the GC later too.


----------



## The_Other_One

No comments on the neatness of the case, ok ;P  This was just after I got it working and I plan to clean it up more later!


----------



## jancz3rt

The_Other_One said:
			
		

> No comments on the neatness of the case, ok ;P  This was just after I got it working and I plan to clean it up more later!



Nice nice....I love black. Yeah you better clean up the insides. What's the make of the case? Looks nice and solid.

I am attaching my sister's new case and pc that I have built 






JAN


----------



## Hello

I will post my computer in a minute. It's nothing special, just a regular computer from Dell..


----------



## Hello

I was to lazy to take a good pic . But here she is..


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hahha...*

Nice. I seem to like the way Dell design their PC cases. It could one reason as to why they are successful among other things of course.

JAN


----------



## Hello

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> Nice. I seem to like the way Dell design their PC cases. It could one reason as to why they are successful among other things of course.
> 
> JAN


Thanks


----------



## NT61

Here is mine:


----------



## Hello

Looks pretty sweet NT61. Is that a wireless mouse? I wanna get one of them.


----------



## NT61

No it is not actually. It is a Labtec mouse that came with my KYB for $19.99 instead of $40

And these are the specs:
AMD Athlon (Thunderbird) 1333MHZ 
256MB of RAM Dual 400 DDR PC3200 
8/16/32/64Mb Via KM400 Video 
ECS M825G board covered by PC Chips 
40GB Maxtor (NEW!) 
20GB Quantum Fireball Plus AS


----------



## The_Other_One

My new setup, just took the picture   As you can see my video computer(the white one/my old main one) isn't complete, nor do I have an OS on it anymore...  That'll be fixed by this weekend.  Either way, here's an idea of my current NEW desk   

BTW, that weird thing on top of my computer is just my USB SD Card reader(yes, USB, Firewire, lights, and power button are all on the top  )


----------



## NT61

I'd wish I could have something similar to this. HEY! I'm buying a new one, so I can do this, exept my old PC would be T-bird 1.33


----------



## The_Other_One

Hehe, my old PC's a T-Bird 1.4


----------



## Hello

NT61 said:
			
		

> No it is not actually. It is a Labtec mouse that came with my KYB for $19.99 instead of $40
> 
> And these are the specs:
> AMD Athlon (Thunderbird) 1333MHZ
> 256MB of RAM Dual 400 DDR PC3200
> 8/16/32/64Mb Via KM400 Video
> ECS M825G board covered by PC Chips
> 40GB Maxtor (NEW!)
> 20GB Quantum Fireball Plus AS


Sweet, it does kinda look like one though from that angle.

And The_Other_One, your new computer looks really nice .


----------



## NT61

The_Other_One said:
			
		

> Hehe, my old PC's a T-Bird 1.4



Which my T-Bird will be the old one when I'll buy the Winchester 3200+ (Athlon 64)

I might decide to go for an Opteron 252 maybe. I'll check the price, but it's not that expensive anymore (250-350) for a 1.8-2GHZ

And what is the website that host your images?


----------



## Verrona

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> I seem to like all these case, especially those with blue lighting. Your PC is really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAN



that is the demon case. I have that in Black/red


----------



## The_Other_One

NT61: The old T-Bird was such a great processor wasn't it 

If I were you, I beleive the XP is faster and chaper than the Opteron.  Though the opteron might have faster clock speeds by now...

As for hosting my images, you should get firefox.  You can rightclick on images and click "Copy Image Location" then past in your address bar    But anyway, I use Photobucket to host.


----------



## NT61

Well, T-Bird was good but man they were toasters1

I'm not geeting an XP version, but I'm surely getting the Athlon 64 3200+ or higher

This Opteron costs only $335 CAN
http://www.microbytes.com/showproduct.php?stk=17820


----------



## jancz3rt

*Back To Topic *

Here is a case that I thought is really cool. 







JAN


----------



## Hello

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> Here is a case that I thought is really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAN


That case is so awesome...I <3 it..


----------



## The_Other_One

NT61: 
Hah, yes, they are quite warm.  I beleive Tom's Hardware checked the temp on one without a HS and it got up to like 600F

You're call, just suggesting what I'd heard.  People have told me the Opterons weren't too great, but I've not tried one myself...  As for the price, I have no clue how that converts to USD ;P


----------



## Hello

The_Other_One said:
			
		

> As for the price, I have no clue how that converts to USD ;P


$335 Canada Dollars is equal to 270.806 American Dollars.


----------



## tweaker

*Handy currency Converter*

http://finance.yahoo.com/currency?u


----------



## NT61

The_Other_One said:
			
		

> NT61:
> Hah, yes, they are quite warm.  I beleive Tom's Hardware checked the temp on one without a HS and it got up to like 600F
> 
> You're call, just suggesting what I'd heard.  People have told me the Opterons weren't too great, but I've not tried one myself...  As for the price, I have no clue how that converts to USD ;P


I'm not here to break your fun, but Opteron CPUs are designed for Servers only. Gaming? Don't


----------



## tweaker

hehe cool 'scull case'


----------



## Hello

tweaker said:
			
		

> http://finance.yahoo.com/currency?u


I did it on there to, and I turned out right .


----------



## Hello

tweaker said:
			
		

> hehe cool 'scull case'


I was wondering why you said that..but then I found out that it was about the case that jancz3rt posted. Yes, I would have to agree, that case it very cool.


----------



## tweaker

Yeah, I wonder though if it's just 'eyecandy' or if it in fact have decent cooling possibilities etc.


----------



## Hello

Hm, I wonder also.

Well, Jan, can you give us the link to where you found that?


----------



## spacedude89

Theres mine!


----------



## jancz3rt

*Answered...*



			
				Hello said:
			
		

> Hm, I wonder also.
> 
> Well, Jan, can you give us the link to where you found that?



Right here: http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/11.10/images/FT_makeover_3.jpg

As to Spaceman's entry....respect man  It looks awsome! I wish mine would look like that. I do like some of the thermaltake cases and this is one of them.
PURE BEAUTY . Could you embed a picture or two for us?

JAN


----------



## spacedude89

*how do i embed?*














thanks jancz3rt


----------



## Hello

Really sweet case spacedude89. I like how it looks in the dark . 

Boo..the 'skull case' doesn't give any specs! .


----------



## Apathetic

spacedude89 thats one sweet computer 
Is that bawls in the corner of your desk?


----------



## spacedude89

haha, yep, heres what i do in my spare time


----------



## Lax

http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/11.10/makeover.html for anyone wanting the actual link.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Lol*



			
				Lord AnthraX said:
			
		

> http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/11.10/makeover.html for anyone wanting the actual link.



Nice cases...quite old components though )

JAN


----------



## TheKeVo

Not very organized :X for all you neat freaks lol




srry about the bad camera phone quality


----------



## Hello

Pretty sweet case TheKeVo. I like all cases with lots of light etc .


----------



## TheKeVo

thx 
doesnt run too bad either 
spacedude whats that blue drink called? i've heard of it before and i've seen pictures of it from lan parties. where can you buy it? do you have to go online to get it?

or is it alcohol


----------



## spacedude89

its Called Bawls, you can get it at 7/11, compusa, frys electronics, and online, the cheapest place to get it is 7/11 i think, compusa sells a six pack for $16.00, its REALLY good and worth trying at least once, haha, im 16, its nonalcoholic


----------



## TheKeVo

kool thx


----------



## Hello

Those bottles look cool.


----------



## Apathetic

spacedude89 said:
			
		

> its Called Bawls, you can get it at 7/11, *compusa, frys electronics*, and online, the cheapest place to get it is 7/11 i think, compusa sells a six pack for $16.00, its REALLY good and worth trying at least once, haha, im 16, its nonalcoholic


Why the heck would they sell them  They are quite good though


----------



## jancz3rt

TheKeVo said:
			
		

> Not very organized :X for all you neat freaks lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> srry about the bad camera phone quality



Looks like a nice game-oriented PC. Congrats. It's all nice and compact and you get my points for that. Perhaps a nice side window would be cool as well but then the PC would have to be on the right so that you could see inside.

JAN


----------



## Adam Warren

spacedude89 said:
			
		

> thanks jancz3rt



I LOVE THAT CASE, i have been looking at it on the net now for a long time, i may just buy it. is it a good case? are you pleased?


----------



## Hello

Adam Warren said:
			
		

> I LOVE THAT CASE, i have been looking at it on the net now for a long time, i may just buy it. is it a good case? are you pleased?


How much does the case cost?


----------



## The_Other_One

Just redid my computer area a little bit...  Hope noone minds me posting my pic again   Plus I have a nice pic of the inside


----------



## Hello

Nice pics! I wanna get alot of colors..


----------



## The_Other_One

Honestly, I wasn't going for a colorful machine...  It just turned out that my power supply had a blue fan that matched the front blue   Then this mobo has a pair of little red fans in the back and a couple diagnostic lights...


----------



## jancz3rt

*Great*

We do not mind at all. At least someone is posting quality stuff. I just love the blue neon lights.

JAN


----------



## spacedude89

Adam Warren said:
			
		

> I LOVE THAT CASE, i have been looking at it on the net now for a long time, i may just buy it. is it a good case? are you pleased?



I love it, its a really great case, it runs cool, has fan filters, is light, overall great case. you can find it here, its  $110, i paid $160 and would do so again, 

http://www2.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811133132


----------



## Hello

The_Other_One said:
			
		

> Honestly, I wasn't going for a colorful machine...  It just turned out that my power supply had a blue fan that matched the front blue   Then this mobo has a pair of little red fans in the back and a couple diagnostic lights...


Yeah, I guess "colorness" makes me like them more . I want a bunch of colors if I had my own computer, and not a "family one", even though I am on it the most. I will try to find a pic of one that I would most likely want.


----------



## Hello

I just searched Google, and found some that I like:
http://www.techimo.com/photo/data/500/116665lightsoff-med.jpg
http://www.pacifier.com/~noble/comp1.JPG
http://www.pacifier.com/~noble/comp2.JPG
http://images.tigerdirect.com/SKUimages/medium/D15-1010.jpg
http://www.kusmick.com/images/cpu_case1.jpg

Those were just ones on the first page that I liked . There not mine.


----------



## The_Other_One

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> I just love the blue neon lights.



Hehe, I might have to add some then     All that is comming from the power supply fan     I like it though.  Nothing blinding, just a nice soothing blue.


----------



## TheKeVo

there's the side nothing special, but it's ok  once again, pretty unorganized :/


----------



## Adam Warren

Adam Warren said:
			
		

> Allright, hows that! haha. should be fine now.



I have allready posted my Desktop, so i thought i should post my notebook to!


----------



## Apathetic

Mind if I ask what the specs are on your laptop?  It seems really nice, I wish I had money for a laptop


----------



## Adam Warren

Apathetic said:
			
		

> Mind if I ask what the specs are on your laptop?  It seems really nice, I wish I had money for a laptop



nothing compared to my pc, i have this more for school and just to be able to move things around easier 

40gb hard drive
512mb ram
Ati Mobility Raedon 9000
Pentium 4 with h/t 3.07 ghz


----------



## The_Other_One

YOu guys have a spot for you're laptop as well?  I just put mine where I feel like working when I get it out ;P


----------



## Adam Warren

The_Other_One said:
			
		

> YOu guys have a spot for you're laptop as well? I just put mine where I feel like working when I get it out ;P



lol, i normaly keep mine in my room so i can hook it up to my tv and surround sound , haha.


----------



## Hello

Looks pretty pimp Adam Warren.


----------



## Adam Warren

I am planing on getting an svideo cable so i can hook the laptop up to my tv. then, instead of watching a movie on my laptop, i can watch it on my tv with surround sound


----------



## Lax

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v347/Lord_AnthraX/Garage1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v347/Lord_AnthraX/garage3.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v347/Lord_AnthraX/garage4.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v347/Lord_AnthraX/garage5.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v347/Lord_AnthraX/garage7.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v347/Lord_AnthraX/garage8.jpg 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v347/Lord_AnthraX/garage9.jpg

My garage after my 2 day sale, not really my computer but I had said I would post pictures of my parts that would rival most people.

P.s. most of the HDD's and ram and stuff is still inside (Didn't feel safe leaving that stuff in the garage)


----------



## Adam Warren

...only the first link works for me... dunno about anyone else


----------



## Lax

All fixed.


----------



## Adam Warren

... haha, why is it you have all this comp equitment?


----------



## Lax

Old parts and stuff that I have found on the trash, it's amazing what people will throw out that still work perfectly. In fact my 2 monitors I'm using now are straight from the rich ass district near us.


----------



## nevinenigma

is that breifcase being used as a computer case?


----------



## Adam Warren

Lord AnthraX said:
			
		

> Old parts and stuff that I have found on the trash, it's amazing what people will throw out that still work perfectly. In fact my 2 monitors I'm using now are straight from the rich ass district near us.



So yo just pick through rich people garbbage? hahaha. j/k man, it just sounded funny


----------



## Hello

Thats ALOT of parts Lord AnthraX. Props just for having that much computer stuff.


----------



## Lax

I don't pick, If I see it on the side of the road (when we go garbage hunting) we grab it (and other stuff we think we can sell). Thanks for the Props Hello.


----------



## Hello

Lol wow dude. You can make serious money from someones "junk". Whats that saying? One mans junk is another mans treasure or something like that..


----------



## Lax

That's exactly it and exactly what I'm doing. Mind you I don't sell broken things, those go right back in the garbage.


----------



## The_Other_One

Hehe, I've seen a few junk comps sitting outside, but I'm more in the country.  Most people don't even know what a computer is ;P

I actually thought about trying to stick around the land feild and helping people toss their computer.  Tell them I'll take care of it and just strip it down


----------



## Hello

The_Other_One said:
			
		

> I actually thought about trying to stick around the land feild and helping people toss their computer.  Tell them I'll take care of it and just strip it down


Not a bad idea..


----------



## rjkengr

best buy and places like that have thousands of dollars of stuff in their garbage.  i'm sure they throw away perfectly good things all the time, but then again i'm sure their dumpster is heavily locked.


----------



## Hello

True I was thinking of just neighbors etc...but a big electronics company is way better lol.


----------



## Lax

rjkengr said:
			
		

> best buy and places like that have thousands of dollars of stuff in their garbage.  i'm sure they throw away perfectly good things all the time, but then again i'm sure their dumpster is heavily locked.


You need something called a scavenger's license to actually pick stuff up from the trash. I've been looking into getting one but they are non-existant where I live.


----------



## Bunchofstuff

heres my case- i attached the pics


----------



## jancz3rt

*Nice.*

Hahah..
Finally we got back to topic. Is that a fan in the bottom of the case? The blue area. I like the case. Nice and oh....the window. I love the window.

JAN


----------



## Tha Killa

Superlanboy?    Looks pretty cool. Haven't seen any real pictures of it like that before.


----------



## big_rubber_duckey

i went to the dump one time and every body that came with a comp i told them i was a recycling manager and the had to be properly disposed of so they gave me the parts i striped them down and put the real "junk" on top of it.


----------



## crashman009

Well heres my setup

these pics were right when i got it so since then Cable management has set in and now i have dual monitors.
Ill try and get a updated pic soon
   NEON PIMPTOWER #4
http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=3/7016282918.jpg&s=x2
http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=5/1261102149.jpg&s=x2

  The computer is not backed up against the wall by the way.
it just looks like that.

Here is my Brothers old desk    so far i think its the messiest in here i think he put it in a contest or something and thats why it has a thing at the bottom of the pic
http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=3/7011501578.jpg&s=x2


----------



## Hello

Looks pretty cool Bunchofstuff. I like the window along with Jan.

Nice colors crashman009! WOW, your brother has a messy room..


----------



## Tha Killa

> Here is my Brothers old desk so far i think its the messiest in here i think he put it in a contest or something and thats why it has a thing at the bottom of the pic



lmao, thats crazy! he has like 300 pop bottles!


----------



## Hello

He should go cash them in, he would prolly get $100 .


----------



## Lax

That picture is from about 3 years ago.


----------



## kobaj

So now if he cashed it in he would get like 300 dollers!!!!


----------



## crashman009

pop bottles...




haha why dont u just say Coke


----------



## crashman009

What do u mean the picture is about from 3 years ago?


----------



## Lax

Meaning, I saw that picture about 3 years ago.


----------



## Apathetic

Bunchofstuff said:
			
		

> heres my case- i attached the pics


Do you like that case?  Does it work well with all your parts-like everything fits and stuff?


----------



## crashman009

Where did u see it Anthrax?


----------



## lynx6200

Heres a pic of my computer.  (no, its not really mine, but I couldnt pass it up)
http://www.eleves.ens.fr/home/tanase/poze/funny/laptop.jpg


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hahha*



			
				lynx6200 said:
			
		

> Heres a pic of my computer.  (no, its not really mine, but I couldnt pass it up)
> http://www.eleves.ens.fr/home/tanase/poze/funny/laptop.jpg



Some people take it a bit far . I mean I feel sorry for this dude.

JAN


----------



## tweaker

lynx6200 said:
			
		

> Heres a pic of my computer. (no, its not really mine, but I couldnt pass it up)
> http://www.eleves.ens.fr/home/tanase/poze/funny/laptop.jpg


 
Ah thats an old classic..


----------



## Lax

crashman009 said:
			
		

> Where did u see it Anthrax?


On the site that you took it from, Mucho Sucko, and on many other sites.


----------



## jancz3rt

*My Pc Revisited*

I modded my comp further. Now I have added an LED fan in the front instead of the black one which was there previously and added an UV cathode. Now it's much nicer. Here are some pix.

















JAN


----------



## Maurik

My case:






And a close up of the diagnostics screen






sry for the poor web cam pics i wanted to do it quickly


----------



## jancz3rt

*Nice*

That's a very nice case indeed man. I like the panel, the way it uses green over black. Sweet! I wish I would have that on mine as well. Well as you can see mine is all blue so a bit of contrast would be suitable.

JAN


----------



## H0nDA2000

This one is Mine  the case not much is the deafult 
Most likely is My Pc Screen i whant u to see 21"  Mitsubishi Diamond PLus 100e
And My Audio Thing (i dont know how to say it in enlgish :$ )
Is for putting more powerfull speakers 
http://www.pbase.com/h0nda2000/galleries


----------



## jancz3rt

*Nice*

That's a nice setup. I like any case that's black. A nice wallpaper by the way .

JAN


----------



## evilxp2800

I will post my 2 setup tomorrow thanks ...


----------



## ilovefishsticks

Lord AnthraX said:
			
		

> You need something called a scavenger's license to actually pick stuff up from the trash. I've been looking into getting one but they are non-existant where I live.


where would u go about getting one, the city hall? I always thought taking garbage was legal. lol


----------



## ilovefishsticks

Lord AnthraX said:
			
		

> I don't pick, If I see it on the side of the road (when we go garbage hunting) we grab it (and other stuff we think we can sell). Thanks for the Props Hello.


 Just curious, who's we? Do u go with friends?


----------



## evilxp2800

This is My Setup No .1 






System no.1 Specs 
Amd Sempron 2800 ++
768mb DDR Sdram
60GB HDD
Nvidia BFG Geforce FX 5200 
DVD ROM 
LAN Card 
MSI VClass Mobo

My Setup No.2 






Via Cyrix 3 533mhz 
128mb SDRAM 
2x10GB HDD
CD ROM 
16mb GFX Onboard ...
mobo Unknown


----------



## evilxp2800

My Laptops Pics 

Setup No.3





Intel Pentium 1 233mhz 
48mb Ram  
2mb GFX Onboard
3GB HDD
Windows XP nlite Copy ...
Wireless Lan Card 






Wireless Lan Card Box...


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hahhaa... *

Nice setups man. I like the little chubby cases.  What do you use all these setups for? I am happy with one...and got rid of my old ones .

JAN


----------



## Lax

First case is the exact one that I've got. It's ok, but I find that there's not really enough room to do stuff in it.


----------



## evilxp2800

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> Nice setups man. I like the little chubby cases.  What do you use all these setups for? I am happy with one...and got rid of my old ones .
> 
> JAN




Well this Setup 





System no.1 Specs 
Amd Sempron 2800 ++
768mb DDR Sdram
60GB HDD
Nvidia BFG Geforce FX 5200 
DVD ROM 
LAN Card 
MSI VClass Mobo


is my Main PC for playing games etc 

i use this Setup for 
Setup no .2 

Via Cyrix 3 533mhz 
128mb SDRAM 
2x10GB HDD
CD ROM 
16mb GFX Onboard ...
mobo Unknown

this is on a Crossover Network With my PC this a Back up server type Server just for my pc ...

and this setup is used for

My Laptop
Intel Pentium 1 233mhz 
48mb Ram 
2mb GFX Onboard
3GB HDD
Windows XP nlite Copy ...
Wireless Lan Card 

This is my Laptop for my School work and some coding ....


----------



## Drastik

flip218 said:
			
		

> I couldn't view it .... nevermind I got it.  You can post see



I like your headphones.


----------



## evilxp2800

Nice mouse lol


----------



## jancz3rt

*Ahhhhhhh!*

Mercury speakers...no comment .

JAN


----------



## Athlong64"

Hi Guy's, here's my pic






Athlong64"


----------



## H0nDA2000

wow nice case ..... the front fan is puting air in ? or flowing out ?


----------



## Apathetic

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> Some people take it a bit far . I mean I feel sorry for this dude.
> 
> JAN


Its cheaper than a laptop and still portable!  To some extent..


----------



## jancz3rt

Athlong64" said:
			
		

> Hi Guy's, here's my pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Athlong64"



Pure beauty. I love these transparent cases . I found it very hard finding the PSU as it looks like there is nothing there.

JAN


----------



## Athlong64"

I have the front and the two side fans blowing in and the top and rear blowing out.

Athlong64"


----------



## The Linguist

I'll be picking up the second 19" LCD screen at the beginning of July. My case is buried under the desk in a closed cabinet. I made the unforetunate choice of a mid-sized case and it is a real bugger to put new cards in. Never again I say.

celeron 2.4ghz
Radeon 7000 64mb
80gb HDD primary
250gb HDD secondary
80gb external hard drive
19" LCD monitor that doubles as a TV
DVD CD-RW combo

and off to the right is the epson cx5100 all-in-one printer, scanner, copier.


----------



## MasterGooby

Here ya'll go:
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a163/tblehr/DSC01206.jpg
It's my piece!


----------



## jancz3rt

*Nice comps both of ya *

Yeah nice comps guys. I woud definitely like to have my desk as clean as yours....

JAN


----------



## The Linguist

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> Yeah nice comps guys. I woud definitely like to have my desk as clean as yours....
> 
> JAN


My picture deliberately has excluded the pile of junk, papers, books and other stuff to the left of the bigger monitor.


----------



## Bunchofstuff

Im sorry i didnt answer your questions about my case earlier, heres some pics of it again





yes, the light is a led fan
heres another pic of it





this case is really good , it can hold 6 3.5" devices and 3 5.25" devices, it also has alot of room in it for other stuff, and its made out of aluminum so its really light and stays cool, my cpu stays at 32c with the stock cooler. and it has the little removable trays for the hdd's,


----------



## jbrown456

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> Nice nice....I love black. Yeah you better clean up the insides. What's the make of the case? Looks nice and solid.
> 
> I am attaching my sister's new case and pc that I have built
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAN


What case is that?


----------



## jancz3rt

*It's a Eurocase*

It's an Eurocase ML999-Q3 350Watt. It was one of the cheaper cases but I think it is well done for what I paid for it. The design's not bad either .

http://www.eurocase.cz/English/News.php

JAN


----------



## jbrown456

oh, i really like it!


----------



## Geoff

I wonder if this thread is getting a little out of hand with 34 pages of threads...lol


----------



## Apathetic

MasterGooby said:
			
		

> Here ya'll go:
> http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a163/tblehr/DSC01206.jpg
> It's my piece!


Warcraft III battlechest  Maybe we should play together sometime even though I just got it a while ago and Im not very good.


----------



## kof2000




----------



## Don't Hack!!!

ummm are u chinese.... cause koreans are better looking cough* cough*


----------



## kof2000

koreans put too much make ups and has kimchee breath *sarcasm*


----------



## Don't Hack!!!

ummmt least we dont eat everything that has four legs besides tables and everything that flys besides airplane


----------



## kof2000

and the milk and cereal, cereal and milk gag.


----------



## Lax

Keep it on topic.


----------



## kof2000

my top of the line personal build pc.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hmm*

Looks like a top of the line PC man . Do you happen to have a real picture of it?

JAN


----------



## Lorand

AMD69? 5 extra CRC-bits?


----------



## The Astroman

I like the fact that this thread has been seen more than any other (including forum rules)! It's pretty sweet. Congrat's jancz3rt.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Lol*



			
				The Astroman said:
			
		

> I like the fact that this thread has been seen more than any other (including forum rules)! It's pretty sweet. Congrat's jancz3rt.



True. I am amazed at how successfult it has been. That's all thanks to you guys. Keep posting.

JAN


----------



## Faaj

flip218 said:
			
		

> Well here's the pc I built for my daughter (my first build  )
> 
> Specs:
> Pentium 4 2.8Ghz, 1GB PC2700, 2 x 250GB Maxtor 8mb 7200rpm HD's
> Sony DDU-1612, NEC 2510, XP Pro SP1, 128MB ATI AIW 9800 Pro




Thats one lucky daughter you got!


----------



## Cromewell

> I like the fact that this thread has been seen more than any other (including forum rules)!


That count is slightly misleading, you only need to read the forum rules once, where you might read a thread several times as new posts are added.


----------



## Faaj

heres mine


----------



## jancz3rt

*Wow*



			
				Faaj said:
			
		

> heres mine



Respect bro. That's an awsome looking (in my opinion) PC. I love the size of that LCD. Even more attractive are the components on your sig which I consider to be contained within .

JAN


----------



## kof2000

Faaj said:
			
		

> heres mine



if i were to have something like that my  desk would collapse.


----------



## kof2000

jbrown456 said:
			
		

> What case is that?




i went to their site and it seems you can order there?

would like to build something on one of those.  

so there is no cover in the front right? the drives just pop right out or do i have to open sesame?


----------



## jancz3rt

*Lol*

^^ What do you mean? ^^

Anyway, I thought that maybe I could post what a UV light has done to my PC 






JAN


----------



## kof2000

RAIDMAX scorpio 668 w/ 1xside,4xrear,2xback panel 80mm fans(FIRST BUILD)
Intel Pentium 4 3ghz HT w/ thermaltake spark 7+
1024MB DDR3200 2x512 dual channel 2.5-3-3-6 w/ heat spreaders
BFG 6600gt OC'ed 128mb 550/1025 w/ aftermarket cooling
floppy drive
74gb western digital raptor 10,000rpm/8mb/SATA150
250gb hitachi deskstar 7200rpm/8mb/SATA300
7 in 1 media cardreader
Pioneer DVR 108 w/ hacked firmware
19in HYUNDAI imagequest LCD monitor 8ms ANTI THEFT
HP multimedia keyboard
logitech MX1000 laser mouse
5mbit broadband



Aspire X Dreamer II w/ 1x top,1xside,1xback 80mm fans
Intel pentium 4 w/ ht w/ stock cooling
120gb maxtor 7200rpm/8mb ATA133
abit ati radeon 9600 se 128mb
floppy drive
NEC DVD BURNER
NEC CD BURNER
17in samsung syncmaster 171v LCD



toshiba satellite a75-s231
mobile pentium 4 3.33ghz HT
100gb hdd
15.4 widscreen
512mb ram
ati radeon 9100 128mb
5 in 1 reader
dvd super drive



hp pavilion zv6015us
amd athlon 64 3500+
100gb hdd
15.4 widscreen
ati radeon xpress 200m 128mb IPCIE
dvd super drive
1024mb ram
5 in 1 media reader


----------



## dragon2309

heres mine, not too impressive hey?

www.simplytrue.co.uk/myPC/image1.jpg
www.simplytrue.co.uk/myPC/image2.jpg


----------



## TheChef

Althlong 64, where did you get that case? I think I am going to order the same exact one.

I'll post it when its not gutted.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Haha*

Glad to see my thread re-surfaced . Nice comps kof2000 . I like the lappy a lot....jealous now.

JAN


----------



## kof2000

i was gonna tear off the stickers on the lappy but i dont wanna mess up and get residue there so i just left it alone.


----------



## kobaj

kof2000 said:
			
		

> i was gonna tear off the stickers on the lappy but i dont wanna mess up and get residue there so i just left it alone.



Use a heatgun and there is no residue.

Also dragon your links dont work.

And it has been a while and I have modded my pc a littloe so here she be,

Overall:




Left:


----------



## kobaj

Right:




My three monitors:




My homamade paper thin keyboard and halo mouse pad:


----------



## Adam Warren

how the hell do you use that keyboard?


----------



## kobaj

Lol, I guess you have to try it to really see, just take your keyboard off your desk and then try and type. Do that for a month and then you eventualy get the hang of it.


----------



## NyRoN

i have a gateway 5200xl...will try to get pics


----------



## The_Other_One

Here's a new pic of my computer.  I can try to get a better one sometime, I just don't like pulling the thing completely out because it's a pain to plug it all back in   I seem to of taken a likeing to Arctic Cooling   You can plainly see my CPU cooler is AC and if you read my previous posts, so is that new GPU cooler.  This new system is MUCH more quiet than my old one, too


----------



## kof2000

side mounting, what kind of case is that?


----------



## The_Other_One

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811133142

That one...


----------



## kof2000

are there similar one but full tower.


----------



## The_Other_One

No clue...why do you need something larger anyway?  This thing can hold six 3.5 drives and four 5.25 drives!  Even if I took my external drives and stuck them in the comp, I'd still have pleanty of spare bays


----------



## kof2000

better airflow i guess, are the  top drives side mounting too looks like theres a metal blocking it like all the other cases.


----------



## jancz3rt

The_Other_One said:
			
		

> Here's a new pic of my computer



Are you sattisfied with the AC? I am just wondering. And BTW, do you use any lighting in the case?

JAN


----------



## kof2000

spacedude89 said:
			
		

> thanks jancz3rt



is that all stock lightings or what did you add there?


----------



## pcmagic

IVe got 2 pcs ....heres one of them for now


----------



## jancz3rt

*Niiice*

What case is that? I must say I like this one.. 

JAN


----------



## kof2000

thats the thermaltake armor. i was going to get it from newegg but after shipping and stuff it comes to $221.54  why didnt they add at least one side panel fan since there is a side window panel    already enough air flow?


----------



## spacedude89

kof2000 said:
			
		

> is that all stock lightings or what did you add there?



its all stock lighting except the rear, 4 color fan, i took out the 120mm one that was came with the case because it had no lights, the blue in the front and the blue fan came with the case.


----------



## spacedude89

photos i took today of computer area, photos of the actual computer are on the page before this in a quote, posted by kof2000


----------



## dyserq

Haha 
Your cases are all good
Mines very basic
You can describe it as a white box with a few buttons on it
Not worth putting on lol


----------



## kof2000

i see a tsunami case and a mx1000 mouse. yeah i was wondering cuz the night shot it reflects the four color in the back wall.


----------



## spacedude89

ya, i didnt know the four color fan would do that, it look really cool at night though!


----------



## kof2000

so the case can hold 4 fans in the back? i had 4 in the front before it didnt reflect in the back only the front. maybe you had those color changing fans?


----------



## spacedude89

no, its one 120mm fan, with a different color led on each corner.

like this, but with four colors
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowI...ll Multi-Color LED Light Cooling Fan - Retail


----------



## kof2000

oic mines only takes 2x 80 in the back.


----------



## Adam Warren

i want that case so bad, is that the aluminum one???


----------



## spacedude89

ya, its really light, lighter than my miniatx case


----------



## Adam Warren

commmon. more people post some pics. i love looking at computer pics... lol.


----------



## run4it

spacedude, how much a case liek that cost ya. it looks awesome


----------



## pc club guy

<--- There


----------



## jancz3rt

*My case style...*

Hey guys, I wanted to show you (yet again) my KME case and a case that I am buying for my sister's PC (Also KME) :







Mine






My sister's

------------------------
DO YOU LIKE THE STYLE?
------------------------

JAN


----------



## kof2000

are those front bay fan available on newegg?


----------



## jancz3rt

kof2000 said:
			
		

> are those front bay fan available on newegg?



LOL - unfortunately not. I had to make that myself. I took me some 30 minutes to do. Nothing overly hard. All you need is a drill, a fan and a bit of skill. It did pull down my temps by some 4 degrees Celsius.

JAN


----------



## kof2000

i found one but it is for hdd but the size is for same as the front bay comes with 3 fans each bought like 3 to fill up the empty bays lol i only have one burner so three opened.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Lol*

Yeah I guess that would work as well. Buy three of those and you should have some good cooling .

JAN


----------



## Holiday

HOW DO I insert a image   ?


----------



## jancz3rt

*Here*



			
				Holiday said:
			
		

> HOW DO I insert a image   ?



You can use www.imageshack.us

Or you send it to me : xxx and I would host your image along with info as to how to post it up.

JAN


----------



## Holiday

> You can use www.imageshack.us
> 
> Or you send it to me : [email protected] and I would host your image along with info as to how to post it up.


thanks


----------



## Holiday

My computers                                                                                                                        






My best friend


----------



## jay1

Do u like it, its my mothers


----------



## kof2000

fingerprints on the monitor


----------



## flame1117

I wonder what he was feeling up


----------



## Please let me back

> I wonder what he was feeling up


 LOL


----------



## Adam Warren

lol hahaha, are we sure there fingerprints? hahahaha


----------



## Lorand

Ya, it could be correcting fluid...


----------



## spacedude89

run4it said:
			
		

> spacedude, how much a case liek that cost ya. it looks awesome



its down to about $100 now


----------



## kof2000

Lorand said:
			
		

> Ya, it could be correcting fluid...



can try check his browser bookmarks for evidence.


----------



## H0nDA2000

Here is a wallpaper of my case (upgraded) PLz i need u to tell me what do u think





I also love the Cd-rom tray Mod i've done it looks prettier this way


----------



## jancz3rt

*Heya*

That's quite nice. Looks more professional now (the side window). I like the way that you have chose the different colors as opposed to just one color like me.

P.S.: I am going to post my current changes up once I move into 32bit land.

JAN


----------



## H0nDA2000

yeah simple is also better some times


----------



## ionicle

hello, new member here, heres my rig:






Specks:
Amd athlon 64 3000+ proccy
ATI radeon 9800pro 128mb AGP
jetway S755MAX mobo
Artic cooling 64 Freexer heatsinc
200 gig maxtor dimondmax 9 hard drive, 7200rpm 8mb cashe, IDE
a dvdrw 12x drive, and a c.d rom 56x drive


----------



## jancz3rt

*Cool*



			
				ionicle said:
			
		

> hello, new member here, heres my rig:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specks:
> Amd athlon 64 3000+ proccy
> ATI radeon 9800pro 128mb AGP
> jetway S755MAX mobo
> Artic cooling 64 Freexer heatsinc
> 200 gig maxtor dimondmax 9 hard drive, 7200rpm 8mb cashe, IDE
> a dvdrw 12x drive, and a c.d rom 56x drive



Nice nice...I like the Arctic cooler . Very nice.

JAN


----------



## artemis

*simple and stylish*

This one is going to be mine in the next few months, simple and stylish.


----------



## ionicle

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> Nice nice...I like the Arctic cooler . Very nice.
> 
> JAN


thanks! i've only been workin on it since februrary so...


----------



## jancz3rt

artemis said:
			
		

> This one is going to be mine in the next few months, simple and stylish.



Awsome case. I thought that it was a subwoofer when I first saw it.

JAN


----------



## Rip_Uk

damn gotta get a digital camera...


----------



## jancz3rt

*Cz3rt Pc V.2*






Here comes my baby. I tidied her up and added a top fan on (took a lot of effort). I have also cleaned up the CD-ROM bay fan and connected it to the 12V rail. Now I think I have done enough to leave it for now.

JAN


----------



## Professor

I really like the look of that case, it looks very futuristic.  It has really nice lines, almost looks like it was built like an airplane.  The only thing that could make it better is a front door, but then that would mess with your fan mod, unless you made the door have vents, that would be sweet.


----------



## joyride

This is my first build.  I was trying to keep it somewhat inexpensivem but I run very large program sfor school so i couldnt be too cheap.  I dont think it turned out to bad, but Im curious to know what others think (especially the wm).  I would like to get a new case, but I dont think i need one yet.  My bnext purchase will be some more fans.

My workspace is just temp, as I will go back to school in a month.  Thsoe are my "cheap" computer speakers next to the desk.  You also dont see the custom sub i built (750 watt rms).  Video games arent the same without over 1000 watts in sound!








P4 LGA775 3.2
1024 PC3200
nVidia 6600 256mb PCI-x
WD 100gig, 80gig, 160gig (will soon be running only 160/100)
Aspire 550 watt

This is my real hobby.  (01' Impala, soon to be reinstalled)


----------



## jancz3rt

*Wow*

Looks decent man. I very much like the subwoofer idea. Are you serious about 700Watts RMS? Holy..... ! Well now back to the PC, I like the cabling.

JAN


----------



## DanLatimer

nice computer Jan! verrrry cool


----------



## P2 the EDRO

*heres mine*


----------



## TheChef

Any specs on that?


----------



## Holiday

OK here's my HP and DELL


----------



## jancz3rt

*Not bad*

I am jealous of all these people having 17" LCDs. I have a 15" and cannot enjoy higher resolutions . Anyway...looks good, aside from all that food and drink stuff on the desk.

JAN


----------



## Holiday

> I am jealous of all these people having 17" LCDs.


mine is a 19"


----------



## lisa79

Heres my setup, pics kinda small i know, only way i could fit it on here, rooms small too lol as you can see, thats the reason for me not having a desk, couldnt fit one in here.


----------



## spacedude89

holy crap lisa, how can u use it? i couldnt stand that... (im slightly closterphobic)


----------



## lisa79

lol i have to sit on my bed and use it, been doing it for 2 years now, so im used to it.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Lol*



			
				lisa79 said:
			
		

> Heres my setup, pics kinda small i know, only way i could fit it on here, rooms small too lol as you can see, thats the reason for me not having a desk, couldnt fit one in here.



What a wonderful mouse pad  - nah that must have taken quite a while to get used to.

Here's my beefed up front intake fan on my case now:







JAN


----------



## neochivers

the desk:






Above the desk:






the tower:


----------



## neochivers

All The plugs:






 in the cubbard1:






 in the cubbard 2:


----------



## neochivers

in the cubbard3:






  Keyboard n mouse:


----------



## neochivers

enough pics, its tidy today


----------



## dragon2309

Heres a few pics of mine


*EDIT* DAMN, my pics arent working, they'll be here soon dont worry.....


----------



## neochivers

dragon you need to get them hosted first ( http://www.imageshack.us/ ), once you do that type in


----------



## lee101

Computer #1




Copmuter #2





Computer #1 specs:
6 years old, and the only thing i have needed to replace is the cd drive  
450mhz P3
64Mb ram
8GB HDD
LiteOn Cd-rom
Windows 98 se

Copmuter #2 Specs
2.6Ghz P4
256Mb ram(64Mb shared graphics)
30Gb Hdd
Samsung DVD/CD-rw
Both very sow machines and in desperate need of replacement


----------



## jancz3rt

*NEWEST v.3 *

Here's an update on my case....fixed up the fans. One on top now. I have also cleaned up the work previously done. Now this is what it looks like.






JAN


----------



## skidude

Looks great, love where the fans are!


----------



## neochivers

foxshox said:
			
		

>



i no that case....... u have a dell and u tried to hide it there relay good.... wait thats a XPS case(the older 1) i have a XPs 500 (not my main)


----------



## TheChef

This is my new build.

http://img179.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p10100047ad.jpg

http://img113.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p10100031eb.jpg

http://img179.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p10100051fs.jpg


----------



## Geoff

heres mine:


----------



## georgi0u




----------



## cybereclipse

*my comp*


----------



## jancz3rt

georgi0u said:
			
		

>



That's a need combo. Respecto. Nice PCs guys. It makes me wanna have more than one . I see that thyou have the Microsoft fingerprint reader. What are your experiences with it?

JAN


----------



## Geoff

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> That's a need combo. Respecto. Nice PCs guys. It makes me wanna have more than one . I see that thyou have the Microsoft fingerprint reader. What are your experiences with it?
> 
> JAN




i also have one, i really like it, i find it most useful during windows logon since i lock my computer alot, i jsut press it.  Also i have tons of different passwords for sites, so i reawlly like it.


----------



## Filip

my piece of junk


----------



## Ku-sama

ill put up some pics tomarrow, too lazy to upload to photo bucket tonight ;P


----------



## kof2000

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> That's a need combo. Respecto. Nice PCs guys. It makes me wanna have more than one . I see that thyou have the Microsoft fingerprint reader. What are your experiences with it?
> 
> JAN




is that i self built kit or is like that when you bought it? i meant the desk.

alot of nokia phones still!

see some HP computers too.


----------



## redrider773

If I had a digital camera...   . Christmas is coming up guys.... eh?   EH?!!!


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

LMFAO!! ill post mines up when i get a hold of a digital camera alsooooo yeaaaaaaaaa.... WOOT 19" yeaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Holiday

This is going to be Mine, and it only cost me $770 Office depot sale.  
It lasts till september 03, 2005

HP Pavilion zv6000; AMD Athlon 64 3200+ (2.0GHz); 15.4" WXGA BrightView Widescreen (1280x800); 512MB DDR SDRAM (1x512MB); Microsoft(R) Windows(R) XP Home Edition with SP2; 100 GB 4200 RPM Hard Drive; DVD+/-RW/R CD-RW w/Double Layer; 128MB ATI RADEON(R) XPRESS 200M w/Hypermemory(TM); 54g(TM) Integ. Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN & Bluetooth; 12 Cell Lithium Ion Battery; Microsoft(R) Works/Money


----------



## TheChef

Not a bad deal, Holiday.


----------



## The Astroman

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> i also have one, i really like it, i find it most useful during windows logon since i lock my computer alot, i jsut press it.  Also i have tons of different passwords for sites, so i reawlly like it.



Me too, very useful. It's a pity that it doesn't REPLACE the passwords instead of merely typing them in...


----------



## The Astroman

My PC is installed in this monster case: 






It's very good, very spacy. It supports BTX mobos AND has 11 bays at the front.


----------



## Ku-sama

http://photobucket.com/albums/b213/Ku-sama/Computer crap/


----------



## kof2000

Holiday said:
			
		

> This is going to be Mine, and it only cost me $770 Office depot sale.
> It lasts till september 03, 2005
> 
> HP Pavilion zv6000; AMD Athlon 64 3200+ (2.0GHz); 15.4" WXGA BrightView Widescreen (1280x800); 512MB DDR SDRAM (1x512MB); Microsoft(R) Windows(R) XP Home Edition with SP2; 100 GB 4200 RPM Hard Drive; DVD+/-RW/R CD-RW w/Double Layer; 128MB ATI RADEON(R) XPRESS 200M w/Hypermemory(TM); 54g(TM) Integ. Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN & Bluetooth; 12 Cell Lithium Ion Battery; Microsoft(R) Works/Money



the one i got was like 2.2ghz and has 1gb ram instead but it cost me 1,400 LOL


----------



## cazzy160344

heres my little setup! hehe i love my case=)

getting a 19" LCD monitor soon!!  

under the blue cloth is a umm Samsung ML-1710 Laser Printer
and under the white cloth (its a pillow case lol) is an Epson Photo R310


----------



## kof2000

the case is gonna choke, theres no place for the heat to flow in the back?


----------



## cazzy160344

choke as in over heat??...not quite sure what you mean....

if u mean overheating...then i don't think so..


----------



## skidude

Ok People, my sweet setup for my sweet PC (as for the crap on the walls, don't ask)... but, here it is:


----------



## Holiday

skidude nice case


----------



## skidude

Thx, I love it. Its an NZXT Guardian... best case I've ever had.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Nice*



			
				skidude said:
			
		

> Ok People, my sweet setup for my sweet PC (as for the crap on the walls, don't ask)... but, here it is:



Yeah that's a sweet case. I especially like it in this color combination . Respecto.

JAN


----------



## skidude

Thx everyone, black/red are the two best colors to put together, if you look close you can see my red cold cathode, makes the case look even sweeter!


----------



## speedyink

Heres mine







Specs in sig


----------



## speedyink

hmmm, photobucket made that picture smaller than I would have liked...

By the way the stereo to the left is also plugged into my comp with my 7.1 surround card.  I only have 2 sets of speakers plugged in though   I center channel and the front speakers.  When I move I'll get a much better surround system going on.


----------



## Geoff

did you have the cat in the pic before? just recognized it.  lol  by the way, nice comp.


----------



## skidude

Looks like an HP to me.


----------



## Johnnyboy0056

My comp.


----------



## computerhakk

Johnnyboy0056 said:
			
		

> My comp.


i like your keyboard. what kind is it?


----------



## Johnnyboy0056

thanks...its made by saitek....called eclipse....its so so so good for night time lights out gaming.


----------



## computerhakk

Johnnyboy0056 said:
			
		

> thanks...its made by saitek....called eclipse....its so so so good for night time lights out gaming.


sweet.. wuts the price tag on it?


----------



## skidude

Boout $46 USD. Its the best keyboard you can buy right now. Period.


----------



## Lorand

cazzy160344 said:
			
		

> heres my little setup! hehe i love my case=)
> 
> getting a 19" LCD monitor soon!!
> 
> under the blue cloth is a umm Samsung ML-1710 Laser Printer
> and under the white cloth (its a pillow case lol) is an Epson Photo R310


Ok, but what about those pants (bottom right of the pic)?


----------



## skidude

I don't see any pants....


----------



## elmarcorulz

Lorand said:
			
		

> Ok, but what about those pants (bottom right of the pic)?


lol, dya mean the ones in the desk space bit thing


----------



## Lorand

I meant those:


----------



## skidude

That kinda looks like a backpack to me.....


----------



## elmarcorulz

i meant these


----------



## skidude

Ok I'm confused, what am I looking for???


----------



## Lorand

skidude said:
			
		

> Ok I'm confused, what am I looking for???


A room full of pants...


----------



## skidude

LOL!!! pants.... hehe.... pants....


----------



## dragon2309

lol, stop picking his pics apart. My room is a complete tip, god knows what you could find here. LOL


----------



## Apathetic

speedyink said:
			
		

> Heres mine


Man I'd like to get a nice HP, lappy though.  And while were at it, I wouldnt mind a cat either    Nice PC, good specs and flat panel.


----------



## speedyink

Apathetic said:
			
		

> Man I'd like to get a nice HP, lappy though.  And while were at it, I wouldnt mind a cat either    Nice PC, good specs and flat panel.


Thanks.  I love the flat panel, saves so much space!  And I find it much easier on the eyes.


			
				geoff5093 said:
			
		

> did you have the cat in the pic before? just recognized it.  lol  by the way, nice comp.


lol, actually I changed it to the picture with the cat, I thought it looked better 


			
				skidude said:
			
		

> Looks like an HP to me.


yep


----------



## georgi0u

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> That's a need combo. Respecto. Nice PCs guys. It makes me wanna have more than one . I see that thyou have the Microsoft fingerprint reader. What are your experiences with it?
> 
> JAN




It works good for basic loggin in but when you go to the log in screen after a screen saver pops up it doesnt work.  As far as internet passwords it works good.  The problem is that you have to program it for every login page.  You cant just enter in a universal s/n and password for everything.  it dont really matter and i guess that works since some people have more than one screen name but it works.  All in all i got it for 20 bucks so im happy with it and it does what it is supposed to except for that whole screen saver issue...


----------



## cybereclipse

hey speedylink is that a dell monitor??


----------



## Holiday

You know, this is like the never ending thread  

It's been here since before I even joined


----------



## jesbax

here is a new pic http://www.computerforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=700&stc=1
3.JPGof my pc


----------



## skidude

^^^^^ 

Love the open side panel on your comp.!!


----------



## Ku-sama

s'all 'bout the cooling 

and does my computer suck that bad i dont get any comments? i mean, i know i need to update the pics with the new videocard and fan movement, but come on


----------



## skidude

Yours is good, very bright!!


----------



## Ku-sama

lol, ill post more pics in a bit, got my new videocard, its bigger by far, lol, and i got my computer hooked up to my TV so ill get a pic of that too


----------



## Archangel

i know it doesnt look like much..  but it its the inside that counts.. (strange.. they say the same about people to  )






mind the huge joystick 





I dont want to hear anyone complaining about the pictures,.. since theyre made with a piece of lego   (ill c if i can get my dads cam to make better pics )


----------



## skidude

I see a BF2 manual there......


----------



## Archangel

its not a manual. ^^  its a box of the commanders edition


----------



## skidude

Meh, still BF2


----------



## Archangel

do you play it mp? if so, is it possible to add friend/favorites?


----------



## skidude

mp????? Anyway, yeah I do play it, but I don't think there is a freinds list.... not like CS and junk.


----------



## Archangel

Multi Player


----------



## kobaj

My old setup(aka hole room) sucked so moved it around a little. And got a better camera.



Oh and look I found an old pic on my digi cam.But because I dont want to wast all the bandwidth I give you the less pritty version.



Oh and look even more old pictury goodness. Dont ask what my sister was doing.




Thats the only outside I ever see enymore.

j/k


----------



## skidude

LOL KOJAB!!! Nice Pc though, and Archangel, yes I do play multiplayer.


----------



## Ku-sama

http://photobucket.com/albums/b213/Ku-sama/Updated Computer Crap/


----------



## speedyink

cybereclipse said:
			
		

> hey speedylink is that a dell monitor??



Nope, BenQ


----------



## Ku-sama

my setup is so messy..... even the inside of my computer is a mess


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

Ill post my up soon, i just got a new digital camera. casio s500


----------



## SuicideMayne




----------



## Archangel

how often do you have to change the water of watercooling?
( and, cant you just put the same fluid in there they use in cars? )


----------



## SuicideMayne

Change about every 3-4months...

And yes u can but u have to mix with distilled water...


----------



## dragon2309

> how often do you have to change the water of watercooling?
> ( and, cant you just put the same fluid in there they use in cars? )


They say about once a month but that can be expensive. I'd say about once every 2 months, when i had water cooling it had some special UV reactive coolant. You could put distilled watr in it though. You can put pretty much anything that can be pumped around. Tomato soup really, if it turned out to be a good conductor of heat.......? who knows


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

LOL!!!!!!1 interestinggg. kinda wire cluttery inside u got there.


----------



## jancz3rt

SuicideMayne said:
			
		

>




WOW....gotta love the looks of SLI and the power of nice cabling..
that coupled with W/C and bingo...there goes a perfect PC.

P.S.: Those 6800GTs look like ASUS's

JAN


----------



## Archangel

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> They say about once a month but that can be expensive. I'd say about once every 2 months, when i had water cooling it had some special UV reactive coolant. You could put distilled watr in it though. You can put pretty much anything that can be pumped around. Tomato soup really, if it turned out to be a good conductor of heat.......? who knows



well... i can get any size radiator i want (a stainless steel one,.. so i can mount it as a side panel without worrying of damaging it).  so i was thinking of getting watercooling in my pc.
i could even build the copper heatsinks wich come on the processor RAM and video cards myself.  ( would be a long job tough )
but, why does it needs to be done that often? i mean... is it even worth it?


----------



## SuicideMayne

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> WOW....gotta love the looks of SLI and the power of nice cabling..
> that coupled with W/C and bingo...there goes a perfect PC.
> 
> P.S.: Those 6800GTs look like ASUS's
> 
> JAN


----------



## skidude

I Want A Sli System!!!!! Im Jealous!!!!


----------



## super_xero

me to two xfx 7800 gtx in sli


----------



## gotfrag?

check my signature


----------



## gotfrag?

o and that sli system looks awesome!


----------



## Ku-sama

gotta love them floppy drives, dont you frag... i know i had one like that till i got one from school... gotta love sharpie black on a beige drive, huh? lol... nice computers guys... mine sucks so ill just keep oogleing over yours


----------



## gotfrag?

lol your funny 
mine is for sale though
the info is in my signature


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

LOL ok........ ur selling it forr... how much?


----------



## Ku-sama

gotfrag? said:
			
		

> I am asking $400 plus shipping



answered?


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

ok icc


----------



## redrider773

Okay, first off you should know, it's real gheto right now, I still need to replace my front panel, and front drive bay door. Its on its way (thats wat the duct tape is holding up right now lol). Did the paint job myself, and still have 3 more CRTs to clone using a hub. My afvorite peice is most definitly the fan cover !!!! First pick is of rear speakers, lol. Only way I could mount them.


----------



## redrider773

Couple more coming, give it a sec


----------



## redrider773

How you guys like em?

EDIT: Sry, did I post too many?


----------



## gotfrag?

how do you like that fan / temp guage on the top slot?
i am thinking about getting the same one


----------



## redrider773

its a beast. 4 temp displays on LCD, 4 fan control. looks sweet too.


----------



## Ku-sama

niiiice


----------



## skidude

Awesome pics dude, love the chair.


----------



## ViperGTS19801

Will post pics tonight after I get home from work/classes.


----------



## skidude

I'll get some more of mine 2!


----------



## skidude

Here they are!!


----------



## skidude




----------



## skidude




----------



## Lorand

Nice setup.

And I love the way the flash reflects on the wallpaper on the first photo: it looks like it's the eye of that wolf.


----------



## skidude

Lorand said:
			
		

> Nice setup.
> 
> And I love the way the flash reflects on the wallpaper on the first photo: it looks like it's the eye of that wolf.



Thx man, and lol, I just noticed that, it looks pretty weird.


----------



## Archangel

*cough ugly case *cough 

but tough you have a damn ugly case, the setup looks nice


----------



## redrider773

OOOOO snap, yo ugonna just take that? lol. I think it's alright. not bad, not good.


----------



## elmarcorulz

dont let him see that archangel, he will go postal on you!! he loves that case!


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

heres mines:




full tower front view:




LED closeup:


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

BLurry action!  YAHH:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



computer, ATTACK!


----------



## Lorand

M0ddingMan1a said:
			
		

> computer, ATTACK!


LOL, I like this pic!


----------



## skidude

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> dont let him see that archangel, he will go postal on you!! he loves that case!




Yes I am in love w/ that case. No, I wont go postal on you (or will I?? ) Anyway, some people just like plain old cases, and some, like me, like crazy looking cases.


----------



## Lorand

skidude said:
			
		

> some, like me, like crazy looking cases.


Ya, and it matches perfectly with the painting on the wall.


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

u mean the green leefy thingy wallpaper? lol


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

wait until u guys see my next rig. OMG itslike WOAHH!11!!!!!! its so bright u wont be able to see the pics. LOL. the blue one i currently have is verrrrrrrrrrrry old. so yea, it might look plain, but better than b4. b4 it was beige, so i repainted it and added custom 3mm LEDs infront. so its not reli that plain anymore now is it? lol


----------



## skidude

Nice, when u getting it??


----------



## mikee

my system


----------



## redrider773

ya, unless you want to give us your username + password, we can't see those. lol


----------



## Archangel

skidude said:
			
		

> Yes I am in love w/ that case. No, I wont go postal on you (or will I?? ) Anyway, some people just like plain old cases, and some, like me, like crazy looking cases.



and some love ugly cases.  however , i like the side of it.  only the front looks... well.. i dont think that language is allowed here


----------



## skidude

Archangel said:
			
		

> and some love ugly cases.  however , i like the side of it.  only the front looks... well.. i dont think that language is allowed here




Shitty???? Did u post ur system so I can make fun of it. lol jk


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

guys, stop it k? noone makes fun of ur caes ok, so just lay off.


----------



## skidude

M0ddingMan1a said:
			
		

> guys, stop it k? noone makes fun of ur caes ok, so just lay off.



Don't worry about it, thanks for being mature, but I really dont mind.


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

skidude said:
			
		

> Nice, when u getting it??




ima save up money for this upcoming summer to build it. i will post it up asap when i get it. muwahahah


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

skidude said:
			
		

> Here they are!!




that case isnt half bad actually. its prettty slick, gives it the evil eye look. lol. but damn i LOVEE your computer desk tho... OMGGG its sooo coooll. lol. where did u get it? if its decently priced, i might just get it.. *drooollllll*


----------



## skidude

Thx man- here is a link to my desk

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=4296158&type=product&id=1051806145284

Enjoy!!


----------



## k.w.

p4 3g
abit ig7c mobo
4gigs gigaram 3200
6800gt oc
500watt ps
7.1sound blaster hd
250gig dell hd


----------



## jancz3rt

*Nice*

That's a nice case. I like the design of the window. It's quite unique and not some generic boring one.

JAN


----------



## redrider773

4 gigs of ram dude?? why?


----------



## SFR

redrider773 said:
			
		

> 4 gigs of ram dude?? why?


 
Bragging rights... thats all.

When I was working for a telecommunications company, their customers had these crazy 8 CPU, 2TB HDD machines (routing switches) the cheap ones sold for about $ 250,000... those computers didn’t even need 4gigs.. and they were processing rate and route data from MILLIONS of phone calls every hour...


----------



## skidude

Amazing, Id love to see 1 of those in action, maybe play some Doom 3, you know....


----------



## Apathetic

skidude said:
			
		

> Amazing, Id love to see 1 of those in action, maybe play some Doom 3, you know....


lol with that kind of power, only play doom 3?? You could probably have cs, cz, wow and doom 3 running  4x the multitask fun    And yeah, doom 3 would be pretty sweet on one of those though


----------



## vortmax

SFR said:
			
		

> Bragging rights... thats all.
> 
> When I was working for a telecommunications company, their customers had these crazy 8 CPU, 2TB HDD machines (routing switches) the cheap ones sold for about $ 250,000... those computers didn’t even need 4gigs.. and they were processing rate and route data from MILLIONS of phone calls every hour...



With that much memory bandwidth, it wouldn't need all that much ram.  You think those are fast.....I've got to play with a 6 node super computer to crunch on a Neural Network algorithm (yes that's AI).

Anyway, here's my system.
















The one on the left is my main comp (listed in the sig).  The one on the right is my Red Hat box with a 533 Mhz Athlon.  I'm thinking about upgrading it to something faster so I can work on that neural net without being at school.


----------



## k.w.

why 4 gigs....why not haha.  I do alot of editing and crap for my race vids and stuff like that.  i do play alot of games cs, bf2, d3.  The only problem is that my mobo only reads 3.5gigs then i updated the bios and it reads 3.25....  im to lazy to get in touch with abit to see what the deal is.  As far as the case, it is great for staying cool.  lots of room for nice fans
3 120mm
3 80mm
1 40mm cpu
3 20mm


----------



## SFR

k.w. said:
			
		

> The only problem is that my mobo only reads 3.5gigs then i updated the bios and it reads 3.25....


 
so you updated the bios and now it can see less than before?


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

haah nice vortmax, i love full towers. how much urs wiegh?


----------



## stalex111

k.w. said:
			
		

> p4 3g
> abit ig7c mobo
> 4gigs gigaram 3200
> 6800gt oc
> 500watt ps
> 7.1sound blaster hd
> 250gig dell hd


Nice case. I have the Thermaltake tsunami...a terrible case compared to yours. The fans are really loud (i had to install a reobus) and the LED on the front door didn't work when i got it...BUT the LEDs on the fans are really nice and its not too hard to install the MoBo.


----------



## vortmax

it weighs dang near 50 lbs.  Makes it great for cooling and theft prevention


----------



## k.w.

stalex111 said:
			
		

> Nice case. I have the Thermaltake tsunami...a terrible case compared to yours. The fans are really loud (i had to install a reobus) and the LED on the front door didn't work when i got it...BUT the LEDs on the fans are really nice and its not too hard to install the MoBo.



Thanks man.  this was my first build.  i tried taking all of my dell stuff and placing it in the new case...when that did not work i just bought all new stuff.  It is still very loud.  i guess i need those rubber spacers for all of the case fans.


----------



## mikee

here's mine its kinda boring.


----------



## redrider773

Dude, you really dont have to post your compo twice....


----------



## mikee

thats jus the whole thing it was just too big ti fit in one pic


----------



## robina_80

how do you posts pictures? il show you my new bad boy


----------



## mikee

use an image hosting site like www.imageshack.us upload your picture then it will give a link and copy and paste the hotlink for forums link in the post


----------



## k.w.

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> That's a nice case. I like the design of the window. It's quite unique and not some generic boring one.
> 
> JAN



thank you.


----------



## Ku-sama

how much do you want for it?


----------



## robina_80

http://img111.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p93000266ey.jpg
(computer insides)
http://img111.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p93000276xg.jpg
(front)
http://img111.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p93000289pi.jpg
(back)
http://img162.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p93000291ge.jpg
(computer in bedroom)


----------



## spacedude89

looks like something is wrong with your computer robina_80, look at the screen in the last image.


----------



## robina_80

nah its ok thanks for saying its when i turn on computer it says which windows would like to use, dont know why because only got one operating system on there and thats windows XP
and if i dont press anything for a long time it goes to a next screen saying a files missing but my o/s works perfect so...


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

vortmax said:
			
		

> it weighs dang near 50 lbs.  Makes it great for cooling and theft prevention




mines weigh bout..... 70lbs. MWUAHHAA wat a super load...


----------



## jancz3rt

*Ahmmm*

Back on topic PLZ 

JAN


----------



## skidude

Nice comp robina. That looks like a beast of a PSU u got there 2!!


----------



## robina_80

it is skidude its got louds of cables coming out the back and all the cables are everywere i have trouble closing my side panel


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

ok, heres my comp from the INSIDE.






close up:





bottom up view:





the real inside:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the cables from my SCSI and ATA raid controllers reli block things up.


----------



## Geoff

how many drives do you have in the SCSI array?


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

only 2, a cd-rom and a plexcd-writer. altho i can have up to 16 devices on one card... LOL


----------



## skidude

robina_80 said:
			
		

> it is skidude its got louds of cables coming out the back and all the cables are everywere i have trouble closing my side panel



Lol thats awesome. It looks wicked cool too.


----------



## Filip

my rig








my sound system








monitor etc.


----------



## Filip

Blank


----------



## skidude

Nice, love the speaker setup!!


----------



## redrider773

Nice, old school speakers. How did you get that to hook to your sound card, or do you even?


----------



## Filip

will post soon how i did it


----------



## Filip

well as you can see on the picture above i have a sony receiver, all these speakers are hooked to it as you can see on this pic






then i have an output cable which leads to my comp, integrated sound on my mobo, it looks like this, and it rocks


----------



## redrider773

nice


----------



## speedyink

Are those big ass speakers magnetically shielded??    I didnt think those old school ones were, cause they're really close to your monitor.

Lol, looks like your shelf is having troubles keeping up with the weight


----------



## SFR

And they are too close together.... your center speaker is pretty much worthless.... space is what makes those left and right speakers worth listening too... they are also not being utilized fully... and... unless you bypass the sound card.. the quality is being diminshed when listening to music off your integrated sound card.... the receiver really cant do much also...


----------



## Filip

SFR said:
			
		

> And they are too close together.... your center speaker is pretty much worthless



yeah i noticed that, so i disabled it but i didn't moved it, about the sound quality, i can't find anything bad, the sound is great, and the bass, the only bad thing is when i listen to the music too loud the whole desk shakes 



> Are those big ass speakers magnetically shielded??  I didnt think those old school ones were, cause they're really close to your monitor.
> 
> Lol, looks like your shelf is having troubles keeping up with the weight



well i can't find anything wierd on my monitor display, the monitor is fine, and yeah shelf is a little bit overloaded but i think there won't be any problems. 

cheers


----------



## SFR

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> yeah i noticed that, so i disabled it but i didn't moved it, about the sound quality, i can't find anything bad, the sound is great, and the bass, the only bad thing is when i listen to the music too loud the whole desk shakes


 
You will not hear the "static" when the music is turned up.. its on the quiet parts of the songs you might here some interference... and if you do not.. that's good news!


----------



## Archangel

lol. i have the same in the back of my pc ( twice atm, for the surround sound)
and it does really rock


----------



## Ku-sama

New case is comming in soon


----------



## alpha7158

this is my setup, sory bout pic qual


----------



## skidude

Nice setup, nice couch


----------



## redrider773

funny, I dont see any pic there...


----------



## skidude

Let it load first...


----------



## Ku-sama

snot loading on my firefox, and i get a lil red "x" with IE


----------



## MatrixEVO

This is my setup.





I'm actually selling that computer in the Sale section too.


----------



## Geoff

Nice setup

Heres mine a few weeks ago:


----------



## Ku-sama

hey EVO, can you give me some pics of your case opened?


----------



## MatrixEVO

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> hey EVO, can you give me some pics of your case opened?


Sure, are you interested in buying or just seeing what it looks like? Just wondering...


----------



## Ku-sama

was thinking about buying about 10 of them for my next shipment of computers, i like the way they look, but im skeptical of the way they cool and fan placement..


----------



## Apathetic

MatrixEVO said:
			
		

> This is my setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually selling that computer in the Sale section too.


Woah, I didnt think that case looked that good.  And what logitech speakers are those?


----------



## MatrixEVO

Yeah, I love the case. And the speakers are the X-530s, they are cheap and sound really good.


----------



## elmarcorulz

redrider773 said:
			
		

> funny, I dont see any pic there...


didint load for me either. i went to quote and reply, saw a link ,s o i copied it to the address bar.


----------



## Ku-sama

alpha7158 said:
			
		

> this is my setup, sory bout pic qual



his setup:
http://www.extremetricking.com/mypc.jpg


----------



## elmarcorulz

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> his setup:
> http://www.extremetricking.com/mypc.jpg


LOL, doesnt work 

EDIT: now it works


----------



## Ku-sama

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> his setup:
> http://www.extremetricking.com/mypc.jpg



copy and past that into your address bar.... lol


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

lol, nice corner desk, i would want something like that, but big enough to hold 2 comps.


----------



## stalex111

Hey guys, i've had a problem with my camera so my computer now basically looks like this: http://www.clubic.com/photo/00090172.jpg
I'm hopefully building a new comp soon and its gonna be so good, i decided to put a "don't mess with me" case: http://www.antec.com/productImageLarge.php?ProdID=81800
Hope you like the ideas,
Stalex


----------



## 4W4K3

I won new CCFL's from coolermaster in a contest


----------



## stalex111

Aaaaargh... i never won a thing!
Nice BTW, so how do you like the case... too simple?


----------



## robina_80

mate the antec case is awesome i would get it definetly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! about speakers my speakers are mad the creative megaworks 2.1 250d THX in few months time im going to get the gigaworks 7.1 s750 THX. and both them speakers do more than shake the desk!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Civilization

Ill post my real pics once everything arrives, but here is my case


----------



## Filip

installed 2 80mm fans and it looks like this


----------



## Filip

will install this thingy soon on my cpu and i will be able to OC it a lot more


----------



## 4W4K3

wish my case was that clean


----------



## Filip

i just cleaned it


----------



## Filip

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> soon will install this thingy on my cpu and i will be able too OC it a lot more



does anyone know what this is, i mean i know, but wondering if any1 has something like that installed?


----------



## 4W4K3

It's a peltier

and no, i don't use one. too pricey


----------



## Ku-sama

what is it? like, what does it do, lol


----------



## 4W4K3

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> what is it? like, what does it do, lol



for cooling, thye are pretty effective if you can keep them cooled themselves.

basically, it takes the heat from one side of the pelt with an electric current, and transfers it to the other side. you need a really good HSF to keep it from overheating on one side, but the other CPU contact side should remain very cool, and provide for great cooling.

disadvantages : takes power, and sometimes ALOT of power. some run on seperate PSU's that you hook up to PCI slot, kind of a "pelt controller" for it and fans and stuff.

if you flip it the wrong way, you're F-ed. the hot side will toast ur CPU.

advantage: prety good at keeping cool, and they aren't as troublesome as a watercoolign kit.


----------



## stalex111

robina 80 said:
			
		

> mate the antec case is awesome i would get it definetly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! about speakers my speakers are mad the creative megaworks 2.1 250d THX in few months time im going to get the gigaworks 7.1 s750 THX. and both them speakers do more than shake the desk!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanx, you nkow wot i mean by the "dont mess with me look?
BTW definitely get the speakers. Speakin of speakers, i was a t a friends hous once and his were on max by accident an when we put the power on, the song (which had alot of base) was so loud that the sound shook his library and made the top shelf fall!



			
				Civilization said:
			
		

> Ill post my real pics once everything arrives, but here is my case


Nice case mon, do you think ur gonna soup it up a bit?

Hope to hear from y'all
Regards Stalex


----------



## xdell

*post pics of your comp and list what you have done.*

Im new here and i would like to see your computer and a list of things that you have done to it.  I would like to know what i could do to my dell [dimensoin 2350] to make it a monster computer. I would like to get a better faster processor,and cooling system. What cooling system/processor should i get?  And i would like to know what else i should do to my comp. I already have a pretty good sound system[creative 5.1 speakers/subwoofer], So i guess i dont need better speakers these are good enough. And im planing on making a plexy glass side cover and im going to put neon lights inside.  




    I just thought i should ask for advice and what i should get.


----------



## ahajv4life

Search the forum, there's already a thread...I'd give you the link, but that'd be too easy for you, and let you be lazy, when in fact, i'm too lazy to look for the thread myself.


----------



## Qlutch

Really I haven't done much since I originally built my system except for putting another fan in it, which contained a nice blue LED.  I'm not much of a mod fan.


----------



## Qlutch

Here's my setup.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Neat!*

That's an awsome setup man. I love the three monitors on one desk but most all I love the mouse you have. I have the same one 

JAN


----------



## cazzy160344

Lorand said:
			
		

> Ok, but what about those pants (bottom right of the pic)?



thats actually a WHITE PLASTIC BAG...and im a girl by the way. pfft pants..  good one..


----------



## Lorand

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> I love the three monitors on one desk


What about the fourth one?


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

cute shades. lol er window blinds, er drapes, w/e u wanna call em


----------



## bigsaucybob

i like the sega dreamcast


----------



## CmoAMD

Wow Qlutch... you look like you live in the Matrix with that set up...


----------



## Qlutch

M0ddingMan1a said:
			
		

> cute shades. lol er window blinds, er drapes, w/e u wanna call em



Stars are cool


----------



## Super_Nova

Functional but not complete

I got lazy and once it was functional I stopped working on it. Or at least slowed. 
Still needs a cover with fans and the USB and firewire ports mounted to the side.


----------



## Qlutch

wow that is awesome!!!


----------



## Ku-sama

nice


----------



## mash

I have a laptop, but I'm probably going to build a gaming pc soon. I'll post a pic of the laptop anyway . The pic is kind of old, I've gotten new speakers and a mouse since then, but oh well.


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

mash said:
			
		

> I have a laptop, but I'm probably going to build a gaming pc soon. I'll post a pic of the laptop anyway . The pic is kind of old, I've gotten new speakers and a mouse since then, but oh well.




is that a gold or green ipod mini?


----------



## CmoAMD

wow Super Nova... a computer in a breif case is that?


----------



## Ku-sama

downloading pictures from my camera now with my new mods


----------



## mash

M0ddingMan1a said:
			
		

> is that a gold or green ipod mini?



Gold.


----------



## shupola

mash said:
			
		

> I have a laptop, but I'm probably going to build a gaming pc soon. I'll post a pic of the laptop anyway . The pic is kind of old, I've gotten new speakers and a mouse since then, but oh well.




wow, i have a presario just like that but mine has an amd instead of intel.
what model number is that?


----------



## spacedude89

it nice and all supernova, but really, have you ever heard of zip ties?


----------



## shupola

hey supernova, does it have a battery running it or do you have to have a plug??


----------



## mash

shupola said:
			
		

> wow, i have a presario just like that but mine has an amd instead of intel.
> what model number is that?



2100 (2182US).


----------



## Reeko236

My setup.






My lovley joystick.

Eh, not a site to look at, but it plays doom 3 in ultra.
I have a 6800GT 256mb. ^^

Sam


----------



## Ku-sama

http://photobucket.com/albums/b213/Ku-sama/NEW Computer Crap/


!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## speedyink

I thought putting a couch in front of my computer would be cool.  Its very comfortable


----------



## Geoff

nice setups all!

reeko, why dont you have a side panel?


----------



## skidude

speedyink said:
			
		

> I thought putting a couch in front of my computer would be cool.  Its very comfortable



You know, thats a great idea. But I have a really comfortable chair sooo...


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> You know, thats a great idea. But I have a really comfortable chair sooo...



not to mention its hard to play a FPS sitting down on a couch... unless your leaning back that is.


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

speedyink said:
			
		

> I thought putting a couch in front of my computer would be cool.  Its very comfortable




AHHA ILOVE THAT! mind as well fall asleep when ur usin ur computer. if i have room, mind if i borrow ur idea? lOL


----------



## Reeko236

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> nice setups all!
> 
> reeko, why dont you have a side panel?




Because It's a helluva lot cooler without one. And with my squrilcage fan setup, I can overclock like mad, ant it wont even go higher that 60 degrees celcius while playing doom 3. It's hella noisy though....


Sam


----------



## speedyink

Actually it's very easy to play FPS games in it.  If you lean back and pull the keyboard tray out all the way.  It's SOOOOO comfortable in that position too.  Another thing I like about it,it I can lay down while chatting with my friends or surfing the net.  And no, I dont mind if anyone takes my idea


----------



## Geoff

speedyink said:
			
		

> Actually it's very easy to play FPS games in it.  If you lean back and pull the keyboard tray out all the way.  It's SOOOOO comfortable in that position too.  Another thing I like about it,it I can lay down while chatting with my friends or surfing the net.  And no, I dont mind if anyone takes my idea




ohh, didnt know you had a keyboard tray.


----------



## tweaker

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> will install this thingy soon on my cpu and i will be able to OC it a lot more


 
hehe first look for a better PSU, you've got 13A on the +12 rail.


----------



## bigsaucybob

thought i would get my comp in before the post was really really old.







yea in the pic below i did tape the red fan to the side cover


----------



## Ku-sama

looks like a true OEM Dell job


----------



## bigsaucybob

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> looks like a true OEM Dell job



thats how i roll


----------



## skidude

Lol, did u even cut a hole in the case or did u just tape a fan on there??


----------



## Super_Nova

spacedude89 said:
			
		

> it nice and all supernova, but really, have you ever heard of zip ties?


 Yes. I do need to make it neat. I will once I start on the cover.


----------



## Super_Nova

shupola said:
			
		

> hey supernova, does it have a battery running it or do you have to have a plug??



Runs on a plug. I could never find a DC source powerfull enough to run the desktop components. Mini-ITX was too underpowered for me.


----------



## darkdreamer1

Heres mine:


----------



## Raditz

HAhah. mines almost the same but it shaped like a james bond bmw.  Its x-infinity or something like that.


----------



## hypojam




----------



## snowman15

heres my beast, specs in sig


----------



## Raditz

Nice freaky keyboard. Here's mine I'll defantly win the contest. 




-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
All of the used to light up but I turned them off. My computer is more like a Doom 3 and Counterstrike 1.6 computer.


----------



## Raditz

ur daughter? daughghter!!!!


----------



## Ku-sama

why dont you take the sticker off of the "X-Infinity"


----------



## Raditz

I like it there.


----------



## Ku-sama

defys the point though?


----------



## skidude

Nice case Raditz, whats that thing on top of it though?


----------



## Ku-sama

its a BMW DUH!!! lol


----------



## Raditz

lol Ku-Sama notice b4 I get to tell yall. Its a BMW.  On top of the case is a door opener for the USB stuff, also my mic goes there as well and a fan.


----------



## Ku-sama

i used to have a 1994 BMW 325i, i know the look of a Beamer anywhere


----------



## dragon2309

just an update after i got my new case

any input?


----------



## jancz3rt

Niiice....long time I have last been to this thread. Very nice Dragon. I have to admit I love that case. RESECTP as ALI-G would say )

JAN


----------



## Yue

Ma new case


----------



## CmoAMD

wow yue, very nice


----------



## skidude

Whoa thats sharp man.


----------



## Yue

thnx guys, not bad for £69  no PSU mind.....


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> Whoa thats sharp man.



thats what we have for our family comp's case


----------



## super_xero

its nice has anyone on this forum got a viper case


----------



## bigsaucybob

skidude said:
			
		

> Lol, did u even cut a hole in the case or did u just tape a fan on there??



no i actually taped the fan there. there are holes for air already there but thats about it. its just layers and layers of tape.


----------



## super_xero

i like dragoons saprano case does it have good airflow how big is it dragoon


----------



## Ku-sama

IMO the Tsunami cases look cooler...

buuuuuut the Soprano looks more incorperate friendly... hows the cooling?


----------



## elmarcorulz

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> IMO the Tsunami cases look cooler...
> 
> buuuuuut the Soprano looks more incorperate friendly... hows the cooling?


The Soprano was also in his budget


----------



## skidude

bigsaucybob said:
			
		

> no i actually taped the fan there. there are holes for air already there but thats about it. its just layers and layers of tape.



Lol a classic modding job


----------



## lowcar100

^the most elite system ever




^2 of the 3 fans on the beast




^the 3rd fan, of course on the orgasmic video card




^kick ass PSU




^Pro wiring managment

drool all you want


----------



## hypojam

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> just an update after i got my new case
> 
> any input?



Is that monitor a LG StudioWorks 995E ?

It looks identical to my LG StudioWorks 995E


----------



## jancz3rt

*My PC at night *

It has been a long time since I last posted in this thread of mine  Here's my PC as an entire setup at night...from some distance away. You gotta love that red/blue/white contrast 






JAN


----------



## Bobo

lowcar100 said:
			
		

> http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=11/32216334861.jpg&s=x12
> ^the most elite system ever
> http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=11/32216324377.jpg&s=x12
> ^2 of the 3 fans on the beast
> http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=11/32216345136.jpg&s=x12
> ^the 3rd fan, of course on the orgasmic video card
> http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=11/32216360939.jpg&s=x12
> ^kick ass PSU
> http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=11/32216371338.jpg&s=x12
> ^Pro wiring managment
> 
> drool all you want


You're running a p4 on a 250W psu?  I have an A64 3400 and a 350W psu, and I couldn't run 3 hdds. (I know that the wattage is not that important, it is the amperage, but that is still surprising)


----------



## lowcar100

lol that's what it came with

we changed the vid card is all, it does randomly close fear and bf2 but itll work until i build my own pc (very soon, sellin stuff on ebay for money to build it)


----------



## mikee

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> It has been a long time since I last posted in this thread of mine  Here's my PC as an entire setup at night...from some distance away. You gotta love that red/blue/white contrast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAN



That is a really nice setup ya got there, mine s a little bit like that only really messy.


----------



## skidude

Respecto Jan, thats really, really cool.


----------



## Hawk16

Qlutch said:
			
		

> Here's my setup.



SUPER NINTENDO!!! YEA!!!!
lol


----------



## Ku-sama

im updating as soon as im done cleaning my room, i have some holes i had cut out and put fans in


----------



## speedyink

Hawk16 said:
			
		

> SUPER NINTENDO!!! YEA!!!!
> lol



You mean NES?


----------



## kof2000

dreamcast!


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

Trashcan. Woot!


----------



## Geoff

Wohoo! same chair I have


----------



## skidude

I personally think the chair makes the expirience on the PC better, crappy chair, bad time.


----------



## shupola

skidude said:
			
		

> I personally think the chair makes the expirience on the PC better, crappy chair, bad time.




yeah, but i suffer through it.


----------



## X24

don't have camera at the moment to show my current PC, but i can show u my next build......either going to myself or a friend, which should look like this:

notebook:





Desktop case:





mouse/keyboard and moniter are all nothing special


----------



## pcmagic

Thats My case.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hehe*

Interesting case....welcome to Area 51  The legs of the case are also quite funny. 

JAN


----------



## Apokarteron

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> Here is a case that I thought is really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAN



I think it's a bit too much for my bedroom...


----------



## X24

Mine must be average since i don't have any comments on my case.

but dang do i love those LED's.


----------



## lowcar100

X24 said:
			
		

> Mine must be average since i don't have any comments on my case.
> 
> but dang do i love those LED's.



hah dont feel bad, mine must be below average, according to the comment it got it suprisingly runs! lol


----------



## Bobo

lowcar100 said:
			
		

> hah dont feel bad, mine must be below average, according to the comment it got it suprisingly runs! lol


I wasn't trying to insult you...lol


----------



## Ku-sama

Side mods with lights on




Underneath fan with lights on




side mods lights off




Videocard




Processor cooling




inside fan shot, lights off


----------



## X24

nice case kusama! it must stay very cool!

ALSO: stealth drive covers kick ass! Not to mention MINI-Tower!!!!!!


----------



## Ku-sama

lol, i love my case, thanks


----------



## spacedude89




----------



## Mr.Suave

spacedude thats a nice looking comp. i like the rainbow effect of the blu, green, and red lights.


----------



## skidude

Thats a nice window on your case!! Its huge!


----------



## lethalforce

yeah its pimped out, i just got it upgraded to 128k of ram!


----------



## skidude

I betcha you get some great FPS on Doom 3... er... Doom 1....


----------



## Bobo

spacedude, i love the lights, and the reflection it creates on the wall from the holes for the fan....cool.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

lethalforce said:
			
		

> yeah its pimped out, i just got it upgraded to 128k of ram!


lol thats got to be the fastest computer in the world and it will probably play quak 4 and fear and hl2 lol

how much did that cost $3000 lol


----------



## AOEIII

lethalforce said:
			
		

> yeah its pimped out, i just got it upgraded to 128k of ram!




thats freakin awesome... custom..? love the 6 inch screen!


----------



## super_xero

i would love one of those in my room hey brings back teh old times countless load times errors every second  what happend lol


----------



## Gravityshot

Here are some pics of mine


----------



## jancz3rt

Nice nice, I am glad this thread is still alive. It is by far the most popular and I love to look at every new entry .

JAN


----------



## super_xero

Gravityshot if your screen was black that would be verry verry nice its nice but the grey screen ios a bit of a put of


----------



## Gravityshot

lol yeah i have a black lcd but its a bit slow for gaming


----------



## SERprise




----------



## Geoff

nice!  i like how your wires are really neat and not all over the place.


----------



## SERprise

ty  gonna be selling it here shortly... upgraded my PC so i bought that case and threw that together

that PC's equipment:

Gigabyte NF4 board
A64 3000+ Venice with an Arctic Cooling blue LED cooler
1GB(2x512 in dual channel) Ultra PC3200
WD 160GB SATA drive
NEC 3540 DVD burner
floppy&internal memory card reader
XFX 6600GT with a Vantec blue LED cooler
420W Raidmax PS, and I put the blue LED fans in it to match the PC

even the MB/video card are blue, and with all the blue LED ball bearing fans is where it got its name "blue balls"


----------



## SlothX311




----------



## kof2000

that monitor doesnt look like is 21in, is it 21in viewable? looks alot smaller.


----------



## Geoff

kof2000 said:
			
		

> that monitor doesnt look like is 21in, is it 21in viewable? looks alot smaller.



CRT's dont measure it by viewable, so it's going to be smaller then 21".  My guess is around 19.5"-20" viewable.


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

maybe cuz of its angle, its probably becuase of the angle the picture was taken.


----------



## kof2000

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> CRT's dont measure it by viewable, so it's going to be smaller then 21".  My guess is around 19.5"-20" viewable.



then why did i kept on seeing on websites saying stuff like 17in crt and then on the bottoms saying 16in viewable.


----------



## Geoff

Well con websites they might mention how much is viewable, but when they advertise it they say 17" CRT.


----------



## CmoAMD

Your mouse is all dented... jesus what happen? (jk... lets see if someone falls for  it)


----------



## SlothX311

lol its a 21" ....  20" viewable


----------



## Ch!ck3N HuNT3R

SlothX311 said:
			
		

> lol its a 21" ....  20" viewable



wow... its big...!   can u see the whole screen when u play games?


----------



## super_xero

i would love to have a huge tft maybe suming for christmass


----------



## Bobo

I would love to have a smartboard and projector as my monitor


----------



## lethalforce

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> lol thats got to be the fastest computer in the world and it will probably play quak 4 and fear and hl2 lol
> 
> how much did that cost $3000 lol


3000$??!?!? you insult me! lets just say i used a second mortgage on it...


----------



## super_xero

ye i would love to have a projector as my screen a good one have like a 80 inch creen


----------



## Bobo

super_xero said:
			
		

> ye i would love to have a projector as my screen a good one have like a 80 inch creen


 
No not just a screen....an interactive SmartBoard


----------



## bigsaucybob

my school has a million of those smartboards they are so awesome. i would love to have one one of those.


----------



## Bobo

bigsaucybob said:
			
		

> my school has a million of those smartboards they are so awesome. i would love to have one one of those.


 
My school has one in every room......but they have to be fricken expensive cause they don't list a price on the website  maybe I could build one...


----------



## bigsaucybob

Bobo said:
			
		

> My school has one in every room......but they have to be fricken expensive cause they don't list a price on the website  maybe I could build one...



yea same they have them in every class and then we got these wireless adapters so it is wirelessly connected to the computer. its so unfair.


----------



## dragon2309

> yea same they have them in every class and then we got these wireless adapters so it is wirelessly connected to the computer. its so unfair.



wireless hey?? that sounds like  hacking challenge if ever i heard one


----------



## jancz3rt

*Gogo!*



			
				SlothX311 said:
			
		

>



Wowo....I like the blue man. Respectamento. I wanna have my PC look like that as well. Keep posting more.

JAN


----------



## 34erd

Yeah so heres my pimped out rig





Ok its boring... but whatever I like simplicity.  And yes that is a 15 inch dell monitor and yes it hurts to look at it.

Do you guys think I should put my keyboard in the keybaord tray?

SlothX331 that is a nice rig!


----------



## skidude

Wow, thats nice and clean. There's crap all over my desk.


----------



## 34erd

I just dump everything on my second desk lol.


----------



## elmarcorulz

skidude said:
			
		

> Wow, thats nice and clean. There's crap all over my desk.


Note the box of tissues on his desk too


----------



## Lamilia

CmoAMD said:
			
		

> (jk... lets see if someone falls for  it)


no one will fall for it if you say that  


			
				CmoAMD said:
			
		

> Your mouse is all dented... jesus what happen?


really whats with those mice/mouses is it supposed to make it more confortable or something?


----------



## Bobo

Lamilia said:
			
		

> really whats with those mice/mouses is it supposed to make it more confortable or something?


 It collects sweat when you are gaming, so that if someone else uses your mouse they are like totally freaked out  ok that was one random figment of my random brain...don't ask me where the thought came from


----------



## Geoff

Lamilia said:
			
		

> no one will fall for it if you say that
> 
> really whats with those mice/mouses is it supposed to make it more confortable or something?



There arnt really dents in the mouse, it jsut looks that way.  It is very comfortable, has a rubber grip on the right and left of the mouse.  I love them


----------



## skidude

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> Note the box of tissues on his desk too



Lol, its not even open


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> Lol, its not even open



lets see your desk, lol


----------



## tweaker

The 830 guts with nice airflow. 
I'll post some better pics later including some of the AMD.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Nice*

Nice one Tweaker. I want to have my PC as clean as yours. I need to clean the dust too often....getting tired of it 

JAN


----------



## 4W4K3

Black PCB, that is so hot. Very clean, hopefully my new computer will look like that on the inside.


----------



## mikee

here's a pic of my sisters computer


----------



## MatrixEVO

Wow Mikee, your sister's computer needs to be internally dusted.


----------



## Geoff

MatrixEVO said:
			
		

> Wow Mikee, your sister's computer needs to be internally dusted.


WOW! i'd say so, cant even tell what color the components are


----------



## Ku-sama

red and dust color


----------



## skidude

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> lets see your desk, lol



If I can find the surface of it lol


----------



## mikee

Ya i would say it's a bit dusty that fan on the case doesn't even work because there's so much hair jammed in it.


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

thats kinda nasty......


----------



## jancz3rt

GOT any new entries? I would not like to see this thread (cause I started it - lol) die  

JAN


----------



## Geoff

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> GOT any new entries? I would not like to see this thread (cause I started it - lol) die
> 
> JAN


I'll post mine up in a few minutes, i have 2 computers with dual crt monitors and so forth.  very crowded desk, lol


----------



## 34erd

I'll post my guts later, I just got a new camera.


----------



## dragon2309

Think ive already posted this rather low quality pic, but a good cam is osmething this family lacks.... taken with my Motorola V600


----------



## Xycron

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> GOT any new entries? I would not like to see this thread (cause I started it - lol) die
> 
> JAN


I'll post mine soon, I just need a good chance to steal my sister's camera this weekend, she got a NICE one for a present.


----------



## skidude

Now cmon Jan, you know very well this thread wont die, with new people coming every day. I've already done mine twice but maybe I'll do it again.


----------



## stalex111

Dragon2309, is that a Thermaltake soprano? If so, i have its twin, the thermaltake tsunami. I'm thinking of getting the antec p180.

Is the thermaltake shark any good?


----------



## dragon2309

yeh, thats the soprano, i love it, the best £50 ive spent in a while. And a mate of mine has the tsunami and that rocks aswell.


----------



## mash

New comp


----------



## jancz3rt

*Niice*

Finally some nice pictures  That's a nice TT case. I am starting to like them. One thing that I could not stand would be the chair cause I would not be able to lean back at all!! However, the PC is nice.

JAN


----------



## skidude

I'd go frikin crazy with that chair not having a back to it


----------



## mash

Yeah, I would get an office chair but I don't have enough space right now. Luckily I'm moving my bigass entertainment station out (sold the TV and xbox to   fund the pc) so I can get a better desk and chair.


----------



## skidude

Lovin the Dell 2.1 speakers too 

Really nice case BTW


----------



## stalex111

Thermaltake tsunami...the same case as i have. I'll see if i can post it.


----------



## redrider773

I've gotta touch up my build from X-Mas, put some more fans in, get neat wiring, and replace floppy drive, but it looks sooooooo good. Maybe this weekend I'll be aboe to post.


----------



## stalex111

I think the easiest way to clean the wires in a case would be to put them in the empty HDD racks if they're long enough. Am i right?


----------



## dragon2309

> I think the easiest way to clean the wires in a case would be to put them in the empty HDD racks if they're long enough. Am i right?


Yeh that does make it look a lot nicer from the outside but it doesnt help airflow that much, youve basically chopped off your front intake fane really.....


----------



## i.Angel

God. I'm seriously thinking about getting a Tsunami because EVERYONE has one!  Must be very reliable then...


----------



## stalex111

If you dont like loud cases DON'T GET IT!
Another problem is that if you want to change your fan cover(?) it'll be hard to find some cuz the fans are either 8mm or 12mm. 
The LED's on the back fan are really cool looking. It's easy to add neons if you have a good enough PSU.
Its compatible to virtually any MotherBoard form(BTX?).
It's got two HDD racks. Three optical drive racks, and LED's on the door (you can see them on the photos).
I actually think the Cooler Master Stacker is better (or the thermal take centurions) but thats your choice...
Regards, Stalex


----------



## mash

Yeah, its a bit loud, but not obnoxious. The door is built like a tank, as opposed to your usual cheap plastic door. And the LEDs make it look kickass, so all in all I'm definitely pleased. Worked great for my first build.


----------



## The_Other_One

My new setup, still in the process of being orginized.  I might get a wireless keyboard/mouse combo for the mac as well.  It's a bit odd having a wired keyboard and wireless mouse for it ;P

Left middle shelf is my mac, top is it's keyboard and my laptop(just sitting there for looks)  Right is my main beast.  The LCD in the middle has two inputs(VGA and DVI) and I can swap between them/between the computers.

On the bottom of that little white thing is my external burner I made, along with most of my networking stuff not in use ATM(access point, switch that I painted red, line tester...)


----------



## P11

Mmmmm, nice set up. I was thinking of getting a MiniMac for mainly multimedia editing...such as garage band/movie maker/quicktime pro/wiretap pro/etc. Is it strong enough or does it lag often when editing? also its obviously not upgradable but what does the MiniMac package come with?


----------



## The_Other_One

Thanks 

It's ok for light editing, but obviously you really need another HD.  You CAN upgrade it, but it's a pain.  And you're basically limited to RAM, HD, and the addition of bluetooth and wifi   As for lag, I made some stuff in iMovie and it did pretty well, but I'd much rather use my PC.  Imaging isn't bad.  I have Photoshop CS on it and it works quite well, just as well as my desktop.  But, I've yet to try any major renders on it.


----------



## lowcar100

Well, it's not the best pic, I'm too lazy to take another pic, I found this on the pc. There's not much more to the case...


ok ill take another pic in a few minutes.





Here's the new one.





let's see, my cell phone is in the first one...

on the left there's a box full of paper/pens/pencils... um, speakers distort after a very low volume... yeah. I hate it all

I'll have to get some pics of my new pc when i get it (I have the money)


----------



## neil_1821

Well this is my first homebuilt computer and still my current one:


----------



## Apathetic

stalex111 said:
			
		

> *If you dont like loud cases DON'T GET IT!*
> Another problem is that if you want to change your fan cover(?) it'll be hard to find some cuz the fans are either 8mm or 12mm.
> The LED's on the back fan are really cool looking. It's easy to add neons if you have a good enough PSU.
> Its compatible to virtually any MotherBoard form(BTX?).
> It's got two HDD racks. Three optical drive racks, and LED's on the door (you can see them on the photos).
> I actually think the Cooler Master Stacker is better (or the thermal take centurions) but thats your choice...
> Regards, Stalex


Would you know of any silent cases, and not as much light coming out then?


----------



## Bobo

lowcar100 said:
			
		

> Here's the new one.


Is that an HP Pavilion and a Viewsonic Vx912?


----------



## Apathetic

The_Other_One said:
			
		

> Left middle shelf is my mac, top is it's keyboard and my laptop(just sitting there for looks)  Right is my main beast.  The LCD in the middle has two inputs(VGA and DVI) and I can swap between them/between the computers.


Are those mini macs any good?  Or would it be better to just get an iBook or something?


----------



## jancz3rt

*Cool *



			
				neil_1821 said:
			
		

> Well this is my first homebuilt computer and still my current one:




Hehe, nice blue theme going on  I really like how clean your desk is.

JAN


----------



## age123

Me(Ugly i know)





My Pc(Crap I know)





My flatscreen (Nice i know)


----------



## tomb08uk

Looks as if your carpet could do with a good hoover..lol


----------



## s_m_w_d

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> Hehe, nice blue theme going on  I really like how clean your desk is.
> 
> JAN



I like your setup where did you get the big pad for the keyboard and mouse?


----------



## skidude

Man I need a new desk, I keep my PC underneath my desk since thats the only place I can fit it and it gets clogged to hell with dust since its so close to the carpet. I have to clean it once every 3 or 4 days. I want a desk like neil_1821 but I dont know if my parents will get me one.


----------



## Bobo

@age123
Is that a pack of cigarettes I see on the floor???


----------



## age123

No no lol looks like buts my boxers label just open a new pack to put in cuboard


----------



## Beyond

neil_1821 said:
			
		

> Well this is my first homebuilt computer and still my current one:



wow, i really like that case.  is it a coolermaster?


----------



## Bobo

age123 said:
			
		

> No no lol looks like buts my boxers label just open a new pack to put in cuboard



oh haahahaha


----------



## jancz3rt

Hey guys, I was just wondering what you think of the ASUS Vento 3600 case:

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/other/display/asus-vento-3600.html

My friend just got and he won't stop talking about how great it is...






JAN


----------



## Lamilia

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I was just wondering what you think of the ASUS Vento 3600 case:
> 
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/other/display/asus-vento-3600.html
> 
> My friend just got and he won't stop talking about how great it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAN


Some computer magazine said the door breaks easy and there isnt a lot of room inside of it. I'll find the article on their website if you want me to  . 
EDIT: Here yah go I think this is it: http://www.maximumpc.com/2005/04/asus_vento_3600.html


----------



## P11

Lamilia said:
			
		

> Some computer magazine said the door breaks easy and there isnt a lot of room inside of it. I'll find the article on their website if you want me to  .
> EDIT: Here yah go I think this is it: http://www.maximumpc.com/2005/04/asus_vento_3600.html


Its honestly a beast, it could not fit in any normal computer slot. Its about double the width in front and it seems to be very limited in how many fans it has. It looks good from far but it isnt very practical for modding and such.


----------



## Beyond

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I was just wondering what you think of the ASUS Vento 3600 case:
> 
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/other/display/asus-vento-3600.html
> 
> My friend just got and he won't stop talking about how great it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAN



in my eyes, that thing is ugly!


----------



## 34erd

It resembles my vacuum cleaner...


----------



## dragon2309

i have to say that doesnt appeal to me, i would rather have a £10 case and mod the hell out of it then have that, its a bit fat and ugly to me.

Thermaltake soprano and tsunmi's are a lot nicer, so are most Lian-Li's, even the SuperLan Boy which i dont like that much is better than that.

If that case was to be represented by a person, i think the guy below would be that person.......


----------



## Bobo

That pic is soooo fake....he doesn't even have a navel


----------



## dragon2309

> That pic is soooo fake....he doesn't even have a navel


That wasnt the point of it, it was a representation of the ASUS Vento cases.


----------



## skidude

I hate that case, looks like a part in an airplane engine...


----------



## Geoff

My friend had that case, he thought it was pretty good, but i hate it.  Its way too big.


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

hmmm yea, it kidna does look like a jet engine. lol


----------



## redrider773

dont like it.what do you guys think of this one? Take a sec to look at all the extras.http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811146017


----------



## Blue

> Some computer magazine said the door breaks easy and there isnt a lot of room inside of it.



I read that myself. I think it where PC World.


----------



## Geoff

redrider773 said:
			
		

> dont like it.what do you guys think of this one? Take a sec to look at all the extras.http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811146017


some people may like it, but its too simple for me.


----------



## Xycron

redrider773 said:
			
		

> dont like it.what do you guys think of this one? Take a sec to look at all the extras.http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811146017


I agree with Geoff, It looks to blah to me, I'd rather have a compaq case lmao.


----------



## Geoff

Xycron said:
			
		

> I agree with Geoff, It looks to blah to me, I'd rather have a compaq case lmao.


I would to, the only good thing (IMO) about this $180 case is that the front is brushed metal.


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

yea....... too much money, too plain.


----------



## spacedude89

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I was just wondering what you think of the ASUS Vento 3600 case:
> 
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/other/display/asus-vento-3600.html
> 
> My friend just got and he won't stop talking about how great it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAN



Ive seen one in the store, and i 'kinda' like it, the build quality on it is pretty good. if they came out with one that was more sutle, i would get it,


----------



## spkenn5

hehe nice comps!!

here is mines ( this is the only pic ive got so bear with it hehee ill take a single pic next time wen my friend come over )


----------



## jancz3rt

Niceee...that's a funky case  One thing that would kinda bother me would be the mouse on the PC instead of a table. However, that could just be a matter of space.

JAN


----------



## spkenn5

im used to it eheheh and plus nomore space to put it into =] so yeah i pwn wen i CS =]


----------



## statue12

*Post a picture of your pc*

Post a picture of your pc heres mine


----------



## bigsaucybob

your way behind.

http://computerforum.com/showthread.php?t=9727


----------



## statue12

sorry didnt see that.


----------



## statue12

Heres mine





Spec is

AMD Athlon 3200+ 64 sck 939
1 gig kingston ram pc 3200 400mhz
Abit av8 3rd eye motherboard
120 gb seagate hd 7200rpm 8mb cache
aspire xplorer gaming case
ati x800 pro graphics card


----------



## Ctcoyote16

btw your computers looks like its running a little hot, lol

and your running 640x480 resolution?


----------



## jancz3rt

*Nice one..*

I do like this setup. What is the case brand? I have never seen a case like that yet. I do like the blue idea going on.

JAN


----------



## statue12

Thanks the case is just called aspire xplorer got it off ebuyer.  The lights look really cool on there i think also theres lights inside the case bbut you have a job to see them in the light. it also got a temperature guage on the front.


----------



## Geoff




----------



## redrider773

Yo, I used to have that aeroengine, you dont like it? I loved it.


----------



## Geoff

redrider773 said:
			
		

> Yo, I used to have that aeroengine, you dont like it? I loved it.


I like it, but its falling apart on me.  The door broke off, and the pins that hold the window in are breaking, so i can push the plastic window in pretty far.  but it does have good airflow.

heres a pic of my case before and after:


----------



## Veurruckte

I liked the first one, it seemed elegant.  The second one is nice too, so I can't blaim you .

If I ever take the time to take a pic of my computer, I'll be sure to post it here  .


----------



## statue12

i like the red paintjob you do that yourself.


----------



## b00gi mAM

nah thats 1024x768


----------



## superfreak

[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mega10169

Wow, my PC might possibly be the ugliest one on these forums...oh well, I'll post some pics after I clean up my desk which could take days,


----------



## Bobo

mega10169 said:
			
		

> Wow, my PC might possibly be the ugliest one on these forums


you ain't seen mine


----------



## Blue

> btw your computers looks like its running a little hot, lol
> 
> and your running 640x480 resolution?



Where do you get that? Because of the picture size? Doesn't mean his resolution is that.


----------



## Otterah

comp, i like how if you look at the eyes it looks like they are lookin at you to the side. "the dvd drive logo and company name"







crappy lights out pic, i dont know why i couldnt get the image clearer..  







I dont see many green led computers.


----------



## ice52

pics are too big and too many so gonna have to link your ass:

http://www.ice52.co.uk/galleries.php?gal=My%20Computer

its nothing too amazing... but I still love it so


----------



## jesbax

click on the pic and it gets large and you can see the temp on the pc itself


----------



## Geoff

Ctcoyote16 said:
			
		

> btw your computers looks like its running a little hot, lol
> 
> and your running 640x480 resolution?


Thats most likely his case temp, not cpu temp.

And he just has his MSN window maximized, doesnt mean its 640x480.


----------



## Geoff

statue12 said:
			
		

> i like the red paintjob you do that yourself.


ya i did, i liked it to except on the right side, it ran out of paint so it looked like crap. lol

The black one didnt come out as good as i thought, but i was really bored and wanted to paint over all the scratches.


----------



## MatrixEVO

I think the temp says it is celcius, so I wouldn't think that the case temp is 134.6F.


----------



## Fuzz

I think he was just kidding about all of that.


----------



## statue12

im runing resolution of 1280x1024 and the temperature guage on the front isnt acurate as if i go in the bios or on my abit i guru my temps are much lower, really my tep was 32 when that was taken.


----------



## mega10169

Bobo said:
			
		

> you ain't seen mine


Well if mines not the ugliest, my monitor might be the oldest. Made in Jan. 1990, 21" and doesn't support resolutions higher than 1280x1024.


----------



## redrider773

Love that wolfenstien theme.


----------



## super_xero

ye waltham nice


----------



## Bobo

mega10169 said:
			
		

> Well if mines not the ugliest, my monitor might be the oldest. Made in Jan. 1990, 21" and doesn't support resolutions higher than 1280x1024.


Well at least my monitor is good, 19" Viewsonic flatscreen, circa 2004

I'll get some pics after I finish my school project and after I find the camera


----------



## MIK3daG33K

Here is a picture of my case. . . 





Here is a picture of my monitors and desk. . .


----------



## Royrog

heres a snap of  my Rig


----------



## statue12

Thats hell of a rig you should be extremly proud of it

TB


----------



## dragon2309

i like your case, very sleek and corporate.


----------



## Royrog

Yeah its an Antec p180, very nice case


----------



## dragon2309

how much did you get it for??


----------



## Royrog

I paid £100 off Ebuyer lol but that was before Xmas, but it was worth it  

Its gone down now, heres the link:

http://ebuyer.co.uk/customer/products/index.html?action=c2hvd19wcm9kdWN0X292ZXJ2aWV3&product_uid=91721


----------



## statue12

Thats cheep as chips for a case of that quality


----------



## Raditz

p4r4s1t3 said:
			
		

> What?!?! It computes!



what the hell is that thing?


----------



## Geoff

Raditz said:
			
		

> what the hell is that thing?


i dont remember the name of it, but they used it to do calculations before they had any sort of electronic devices.


----------



## JSquier




----------



## JSquier

Royrog said:
			
		

> I paid £100 off Ebuyer lol but that was before Xmas, but it was worth it
> 
> Its gone down now, heres the link:
> 
> http://ebuyer.co.uk/customer/products/index.html?action=c2hvd19wcm9kdWN0X292ZXJ2aWV3&product_uid=91721



How much is that in dollars?


----------



## Bobo

Raditz said:
			
		

> what the hell is that thing?



Abacus (sp?)


----------



## Royrog

> How much is that in dollars?



Umm $113.99 it says on the US version of the site I got it from, dont know if thats more or less than i paid though


----------



## dragon2309

ok, i actually got my hands on a decent camera today, so i took a few quick shots..........


This is with the flash on, it kinda drowns out ALL lighting inside the case





This is with NO flash, you can see the cathodes and the PSU lighting.





A closeup of my transparent PSU....





The guts, accompanied by a very dusty fan grill, lol....





This is the money shot, lol, looks cool doesnt it....??






dragon2309


----------



## Royrog

BTW Nice Box/monitor Statue


----------



## Ku-sama

looks nice dragon, cept you need more light  get some Green LED fans, and for christs sake! get rid of the stock fan grille on the side! it restricts too much air!


----------



## b182tm

Blue said:
			
		

> Where do you get that? Because of the picture size? Doesn't mean his resolution is that.





			
				jesbax said:
			
		

> click on the pic and it gets large and you can see the temp on the pc itself



He was asking where he got the idea it was that resolution.  On the thumbnail, it says it is a 640x480 resolution of that picture.


----------



## dragon2309

> get rid of the stock fan grille on the side! it restricts too much air!


I like that fan grill, it rocks....



> cept you need more light, get some Green LED fans


Nah, pictures dont do it justice, the current lighting arrangements rocks, im going for "less is more" effect, and atm its working, lol. And its fairly quet at the moment, if i go adding loads more fans it'll get quite noisy.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Heya*

I agree with your vew on the lighting of the case, but I have to disagree with the "more fans - more noise" argument. If you get fans of the same noise level, there will not be more noise. Otherwise, some nice pictures man. Respect with a capital R.

JAN


----------



## Geoff

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> I like that fan grill, it rocks....


well at least give it a good cleaning


----------



## dragon2309

geoff said:
			
		

> well at least give it a good cleaning


I have now, i do it every couple of days but i just forgot to od it before taking the pics. u can see in some of the others that i didnt post here that the fans cleaned, cos i remebered it halfway through, looking nice and.... well..... black now. This reminds me, i need to clear out the front fan filter as well, that gets erll dusty too, i really dont know where it all comes from.... theres crap loads of it....


----------



## statue12

ent bad is she royrog


----------



## Praetor

Threads merged. Lets do a search next time


----------



## Ku-sama

ordered some UV green paint, im going to do some detailing inside of my case and hope theres some UV in my case, lol


----------



## jancz3rt

*My newest change *

Hey guys it has been a while since my last picture entry here. I have now re-arranged my PC in such a way that the box sits on the table and I can see the insides, which could previously only be seen when I got down on the ground 

Here is meeee baby:







Whatcha think?

JAN


----------



## Motoxrdude

wow! Awesome computer. And nice desk too! I cant even see my desk from all the computer junk laying around. Awesome LEDS.


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> Hey guys it has been a while since my last picture entry here. I have now re-arranged my PC in such a way that the box sits on the table and I can see the insides, which could previously only be seen when I got down on the ground
> 
> Here is meeee baby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatcha think?
> 
> JAN




HEY! i have that lamp. XD


----------



## shupola

what kind of mouse is that jan?


----------



## jancz3rt

*Lol*

Yeah a nice lamp indeed ey? I think it's from IKEA . Here is the view of the PC from the other side, prior to its current position.








			
				shupola said:
			
		

> what kind of mouse is that jan?



A Razer Diamondback Magma Edititon... a gaming mouse with 1600dpi sensor (almost identical to Logitech's MX518)

JAN


----------



## shupola

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> JAN




lmao!

btw, where did u get the sign? is english the language of the czhech republic?


----------



## jancz3rt

shupola said:
			
		

> lmao!
> 
> btw, where did u get the sign? is english the language of the czhech republic?



Hehe....nah, got that (borrowed it  ) back when I lived in the UK (2000-2004).Actually, there is a small sign on it as well, which I found lying on the ground in the London underground...so I borrowed that as well.

JAN


----------



## Motoxrdude

OK, i finaly got a camera! Heres a picture of my computer/workspace. Typical 15 Y.o. room.



Yea its kinda messy....


----------



## superfreak

is that a pipe i see their on the left kinda green thing lol?


----------



## Motoxrdude

Im not to sure what, pipe is... could u clarify?
EDIT-You mean like a smoking pipe? If so i dont have any


----------



## Mr.Suave

heres my PC. picture quality is kinda bad b/c i used my sk2 camera.


----------



## superfreak

here is a few new pics of my setup


----------



## Apathetic

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> Hey guys it has been a while since my last picture entry here. I have now re-arranged my PC in such a way that the box sits on the table and I can see the insides, which could previously only be seen when I got down on the ground
> 
> Here is meeee baby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatcha think?
> 
> JAN


You did a nice job cleaning up the inside and making it look sharp.  I wish I could do as great a job as that on my computer, lol.


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

motoxrdude, u sure drink a lotta bawls.... XD


----------



## Motoxrdude

M0ddingMan1a said:
			
		

> motoxrdude, u sure drink a lotta bawls.... XD


heh, yea the picture doesnt show all of them I have probly 6x whats shown in the picture.


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

Motoxrdude said:
			
		

> heh, yea the picture doesnt show all of them I have probly 6x whats shown in the picture.




LMFAO. u reli need thaattttttttttttttt much?


----------



## Altanore

That's my rig.

Under my monitor is an old intel i486 processor (decoration i guess =P).  Also under my desk is a playstation and a VCR which is all hooked up to my PC, including Cable TV.

Only cons is that I for sure need a new monitor.. hopefully a 21" LCD monitor.  Also that my PC is just a tad loud... (has 14 fans spinning away)

Some of the dark pictures are a bit blurry.. my digital camera is not very good at taking dark pictures.


----------



## Muse-Me

Ku-sama has pictures of my computer, i told him to post them tonight


----------



## ReturnToEmpire

nice pic, what did u use for the lighting, EL wire?


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

i like the ps1 in the back haha
and i love ur set up 
i was going to do something like that but hey


----------



## Altanore

Thanks  EL wire surrounds the edges of the window.. mostly all lit up by LED fans as well as some other LED lights.  Including LED molex connectors.  Turns out to be a real "disco" machine when it reacts to music.


----------



## MatrixEVO

At long last, here is my rig  :


----------



## jancz3rt

*Nice one *

I do like the blue lights and the stock HSF from AMD. Your mousepad is quite patriotic 

JAN


----------



## MatrixEVO

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> I do like the blue lights and the stock HSF from AMD. Your mousepad is quite patriotic
> 
> JAN



Thank you, I am a very patriotic person, and I like the Patriots .


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

Altanore said:
			
		

> That's my rig.
> 
> Under my monitor is an old intel i486 processor (decoration i guess =P).  Also under my desk is a playstation and a VCR which is all hooked up to my PC, including Cable TV.
> 
> Only cons is that I for sure need a new monitor.. hopefully a 21" LCD monitor.  Also that my PC is just a tad loud... (has 14 fans spinning away)
> 
> Some of the dark pictures are a bit blurry.. my digital camera is not very good at taking dark pictures.



how'd you get a VCR and playstation rigged up to your pc?


----------



## palmmann

Dropkickmurphys said:
			
		

> how'd you get a VCR and playstation rigged up to your pc?


he probobly uses a tv capture card, that's what i do with my gamecube. btw, my room/rig/crap laying around:


----------



## Ku-sama

Pictures of Muse-Me's Computer, HERE YA GO AMBER!!!


----------



## Ku-sama

and more






















and the rest are here:
http://photobucket.com/albums/b213/Ku-sama/Ambers%20Computer/

also, the blue lights around the fans and the blue CCs arent blue, they are purple, UV


----------



## 34erd

Thats nice... see you got a bit lazy with the cables though


----------



## Ku-sama

on the camera there seems to be more, they are all tied and such, but theres no place to tuck them away at


----------



## i.Angel

MatrixEVO said:
			
		

> At long last, here is my rig  :





Very nice setup bro! I see that you did a good job with those wires 

What PSU is that? Also, do u have a stick of neon on the bottom of ur case? looks very nice! ... hopefully my new computer won't have a mess of wires like my current one does


----------



## JFlo

This is well on the way to beeing another 1000+ post thread  sry for the usuless post lol.


----------



## Ku-sama

sandpaper'd the smaller gaps in the window and sprayed Green UV paint

Before





After


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

hmmmmmm pretty purple. but blurry pics tho. lol.did u fix the wire problem?


----------



## jancz3rt

*Heya*

Just a tip for Ku-Sama...use a tripod  Very colourful and cool indeed. I also have a UV cathode in my case but not that many things that would be UV-Reactive.

JAN


----------



## Ku-sama

no room for one  and without flash my camera has a long exposure so if i move a millimeter, it comes out blurry


----------



## Altanore

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> no room for one  and without flash my camera has a long exposure so if i move a millimeter, it comes out blurry



Exactly the problem i have... so I have to keep as still as possible...


----------



## The_Other_One

I think most people here have seen my old machine.  I'll post the new look once I get all the parts again -.-  Of course it's not nearly as flashy as the previous one.  No lit fans, no window, no flashy colorful junk...  Just raw performace


----------



## Ku-sama

ooooooooooooooo, so Muse-Me's computer is flashy!?!?! w00t, i knew the colors would work!  its purple lighting with pink UV fans, blue UV cables, and Green UV paint... it looks good, and isnt as obtrusive as my bright ass blue crap i have in my silver case, mine is much more eye catching as it looks cleaner, but hers is much more soothing to look at... but thoes damned 80mm fans are loud, lol


----------



## Muse-Me

Yours is flashy and mine is soothing? I thought blue was a calming color......
Hopefully I get to see it in person soon, Mike!!!


----------



## Ku-sama

well mine isnt a soothig blue, its way to bright and loud, not subtle


----------



## topsub

Specs

Dual 19inch ViewSonic VX924 |
G15 Logitech Keyboard | 
Razr Copperhead | 
C3 Acrylic Case ( 21x 8 x 18 ) |
AMD x2 4800 | 
asus a8n sli deluxe | 
7800 GTX 256 | 
2gig Corsair XMS | 
76gig 10k Raptor | 
OCZ 600 watt sli edition | 
X-FI Blaster | 
5.1 Creative Lab Speakers | 
6x Blue Fans and Cathode Kit | 
All wires black sleeved| 
FlexiGlow xRaider Mouse Pad (blue)







more pictures here


----------



## TheChef

Wow. Nice setup. C3 cases are expensive, but they look really sharp, as noted above. I'm extremely jealous, as I'm going to settle with the $50 Xoxide clear case and can only covet a C3. Nice setup.


----------



## JSquier

Damn dude, you put a lot of money into that computer setup in a short period of time.....nice!!


----------



## Muse-Me

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> well mine isnt a soothig blue, its way to bright and loud, not subtle



Mhmmm, if you say so.....


----------



## Mr.Suave

topsub: im soo jealous
btw wat happened to the g15 keyboard? its not there....


----------



## MatrixEVO

GamerGuy8899 said:
			
		

> Very nice setup bro! I see that you did a good job with those wires
> 
> What PSU is that? Also, do u have a stick of neon on the bottom of ur case? looks very nice! ... hopefully my new computer won't have a mess of wires like my current one does



Thanks.

The PSU is an Aspire AS520W.

Ya, its a blue cold cathode, I need one for the top of the case too, because as you can see, the video card casts a very large shadow throughout the case, and I want more light in that shadow.


----------



## Ku-sama

http://www.xoxide.com/secblucat.html

$2, there you go geoff


----------



## MatrixEVO

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> http://www.xoxide.com/secblucat.html
> 
> $2, there you go geoff



Um, Geoff? LOL


----------



## Ku-sama

MatrixEVO said:
			
		

> Um, Geoff? LOL


 

wooooooooow, im sooooo sorry, lol, you guys got crossed in my mind ofr a second there!!! soooooo sorry, lol


----------



## The-Llamalizer

Mr.Suave said:
			
		

> topsub: im soo jealous
> btw wat happened to the g15 keyboard? its not there....



noticed that as well. do u have one, mr.? i do. they is awesome.


----------



## 34erd

Ok just finished rewiring it:






Now that I've got it all tidy I think I want to cut a window and put in some UV lights.


----------



## Mr.Suave

The-Llamalizer said:
			
		

> noticed that as well. do u have one, mr.? i do. they is awesome.


yes i do and love it! i plan on changing the blue backlight to green to match my g7


----------



## helmie

*Heres my Rig:*




*And at night....*


----------



## jancz3rt

*Damn*



			
				topsub said:
			
		

> more pictures here



BEAUTIFUL...and stylish to say the least! Man this has got to be (in my view) one of the best setups around on this forum. I love it.

JAN


----------



## Geoff

And heres a pic inside my case:




And the reason that theres no HDD IDE is because im getting a SATA tomorrow, and i didnt want to tie that down.


----------



## noissesboyobyalp

how do you guys keep the inside of your computers so cleen? mine gets sooo dirty.


----------



## 34erd

I just dust it every couple of months or so.  Putting a filter on your intake fan can also help.


----------



## Geoff

noissesboyobyalp said:
			
		

> how do you guys keep the inside of your computers so cleen? mine gets sooo dirty.


 well it could partially be because us computer people buy new parts every month or so 

Im always opening my case up, whether its to install a new piece of hardware or just move things around, and i always dust everything off.

Oh ya, and what do you guys think of the blue color inside the case?  I painted that myself


----------



## P11

topsub said:
			
		

> Specs
> 
> Dual 19inch ViewSonic VX924 |
> G15 Logitech Keyboard |
> Razr Copperhead |
> C3 Acrylic Case ( 21x 8 x 18 ) |
> AMD x2 4800 |
> asus a8n sli deluxe |
> 7800 GTX 256 |
> 2gig Corsair XMS |
> 76gig 10k Raptor |
> OCZ 600 watt sli edition |
> X-FI Blaster |
> 5.1 Creative Lab Speakers |
> 6x Blue Fans and Cathode Kit |
> All wires black sleeved|
> FlexiGlow xRaider Mouse Pad (blue)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pictures here


Nice setup, but that doesnt look like a G15 keyboard.


----------



## spkenn5

HOLY SH*T!!! nice setup TOPSUB!!! and heres a nub question hehe what are those 2 in the drive slots? below dvd-cd drive... and how much you have spent!!


----------



## Geoff

spkenn5 said:
			
		

> and heres a nub question hehe what are those 2 in the drive slots? below dvd-cd drive...


Fan controllers and external I/O cards.  Main use is to control the fan(s) speed and to see your temp.


----------



## spkenn5

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> Fan controllers and external I/O cards.  Main use is to control the fan(s) speed and to see your temp.



thanks =) i shall get some enough budget and build another one =) well imitate that computer up there.. but of course cheaper stuff =)


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> well it could partially be because us computer people buy new parts every month or so
> 
> Im always opening my case up, whether its to install a new piece of hardware or just move things around, and i always dust everything off.
> 
> Oh ya, and what do you guys think of the blue color inside the case?  I painted that myself





very nice paint job. that kinda looks metalic too.


----------



## vroom_skies

Here are some pics of my comp and set-up. Don't mind the wires. I am a freak when it comes to them, most of the time they aren't even visable. And the desk doesn't look like that anymore. I refinished it a little while back. Enjoy, Bob.


----------



## P11

Didn't you already post your comp a while back?


----------



## vroom_skies

Not in this thread, at least I don't think so. You don't like it? lol.


----------



## jancz3rt

Nice one vroom skies. I like that setup as well as the cat. They suit each other 

JAN


----------



## Yasu

Time for my pics!  Curse my shaky hands!















And finally...


----------



## i.Angel

Nice setup! I have those exact speakers! Doesn't your sub rattle the glass on your desk though?


----------



## Yasu

GamerGuy8899 said:
			
		

> Nice setup! I have those exact speakers! Doesn't your sub rattle the glass on your desk though?



Well, I don't have the bass all the way up and the bottom of the glass has some rubber "plugs" that keep it from moving too much.  If anything is going to rattle it's going to be the metal but I haven't heard any rattling yet...except for my CPU fan.


----------



## i.Angel

Haha I crank up my sub... doesn't go very loud eh? Oh well I got mine for 40 bucks so it was a steal for me! I love these speakers!


----------



## bigsaucybob

Yasu said:
			
		

> Time for my pics!  Curse my shaky hands!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally...



does ur comp really get that hot where u have to use a fan to cool it. it looks like a clean tidy case.


----------



## Yasu

No, not really.  I idle around 44°C but I was curious about how cool I could get my CPU to be so I tried that.  My idle temp went down to 36°C.


----------



## jancz3rt

Here's a pic of my babe taken a week ago...ain't she sexy? She needs some cable management though, I know.

JAN


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> Here's a pic of my babe taken a week ago...ain't she sexy? She needs some cable management though, I know.
> 
> JAN





very sexy. lol, i was j/w, but is that a custom window job? or did it come like dat?


----------



## 34erd

Oh god thats what you consider unorganized?

You should write up a cable managment guide for us lol


----------



## jancz3rt

M0ddingMan1a said:
			
		

> very sexy. lol, i was j/w, but is that a custom window job? or did it come like dat?



Heya....it's a custom window job. It took a while to do but it was worth it. All in all, the materials needed cost me 3 USD 

Here's my babe after the cable cleanup...still not perfect 






JAN


----------



## dragon2309

nice cabling there jan, i think i need to do some of that, whats your temp drop after diong that ?


----------



## jancz3rt

*Heya*

The CPU temp dropped by 1 Celsius (29 Celsius) and so did the MOBO temp. I am sattisfied with that. I will try and still work on it a bit.

JAN


----------



## i.Angel

Haha nice work dude! That looks sexy! Damn I just can't wait to get my new setup... I will post pictures of my current PC when my parents give me the camera

-I doubt you will like my wire setup though

P.S. , what case is that jancz3rt?


----------



## The_Other_One

Not totally done yet, I've still got to make an extension for the HD/Front fan, but there she is 

My WinTV is a tad close to my 7800 only because it wouldn't quite fit in the last slot for some odd reason.  Maybe I have the mobo at a slight angle?

Is the cabling ok?  I'm pretty happy with it...  It's MUCH neater than my old mobo/case was!


----------



## myPCrocks

kobaj said:
			
		

> Better than both yours.



I hate to burst your bubble but it looks terrible. Ever hear of cable management ?


----------



## myPCrocks

vroom_skies said:
			
		

> Here are some pics of my comp and set-up. Don't mind the wires. I am a freak when it comes to them, most of the time they aren't even visable. And the desk doesn't look like that anymore. I refinished it a little while back. Enjoy, Bob.



Very nice setup except for the Desk


----------



## vroom_skies

Thanks man. The desk doesn't look like that anymore. I refinished it a little while back.

Bob


----------



## dragon2309

TheOtherOne said:
			
		

>


That HSF on the CPU is a bit strange isnt it, its like sideways or soemthing, lol, what is it??


----------



## jancz3rt

Hehe...that's an Arctic Cooling Freezer 64. It's a heatpipe design with the fan on the side...not a bad HSF at all. Does the job well and is very quiet as far as I know.

JAN


----------



## skidude

When I get my new parts I will update my pictures, cuz I got 2 new blue cold cathodes plus Redrider just gave me 3 blue LED fans, and my new PSU coming has a blue LED on the fan, and I got that behemoth X1900XT.... oh man its gonna be sweet.

O yeah I also got a new heatsink instead of that crappy stock one, its a Zalman CNPS7000B: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16835118112


----------



## jancz3rt

My turn again after a desk reorganisation and cleanup: 






JAN


----------



## dragon2309

is that a canon scanner i see there, looks a bit like mine, lol


----------



## jancz3rt

*Yup*



			
				dragon2309 said:
			
		

> is that a canon scanner i see there, looks a bit like mine, lol



That's a Canoscan N1220U...a nice slim scanner. Fits the case color 

JAN


----------



## dragon2309

oh cool, mines the ConoScan N124OU, its a nice scanner


----------



## stalex111

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> Hehe...that's an Arctic Cooling Freezer 64. It's a heatpipe design with the fan on the side...not a bad HSF at all. Does the job well and is very quiet as far as I know.
> 
> JAN


Speaking of CPU coolers, can you show me a Zalman cooler thats better than the Thermal Take Big Typhonn?


----------



## helmie

Doesnt exist lol 

*BIG TYPHOON RULES*


----------



## fade2green514

my sweet comp case  
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e55/fade2green514/100_0432.jpg
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e55/fade2green514/100_0431.jpg
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e55/fade2green514/100_0430.jpg
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e55/fade2green514/100_0429.jpg
and the inside with dual fan heatsink temp controlled:
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e55/fade2green514/100_0428.jpg
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e55/fade2green514/100_0427.jpg
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e55/fade2green514/100_0426.jpg
desktop and other such things:
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e55/fade2green514/100_0438.jpg
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e55/fade2green514/100_0437.jpg
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e55/fade2green514/100_0436.jpg
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e55/fade2green514/100_0435.jpg
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e55/fade2green514/100_0434.jpg
MY SWEET LOGITECH G5 LASER MOUSE AND THERMALTAKE MOUSE PAD lol
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e55/fade2green514/100_0433.jpg


----------



## fade2green514

helmie said:
			
		

> Doesnt exist lol
> 
> *BIG TYPHOON RULES*


yea in size... the fan that comes with is nice just low airflow...


----------



## bigsaucybob

fade2green514 said:
			
		

> my sweet comp case
> http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e55/fade2green514/100_0432.jpg
> http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e55/fade2green514/100_0431.jpg
> http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e55/fade2green514/100_0430.jpg
> http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e55/fade2green514/100_0429.jpg
> and the inside with dual fan heatsink temp controlled:
> http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e55/fade2green514/100_0428.jpg
> http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e55/fade2green514/100_0427.jpg
> http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e55/fade2green514/100_0426.jpg
> desktop and other such things:
> http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e55/fade2green514/100_0438.jpg
> http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e55/fade2green514/100_0437.jpg
> http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e55/fade2green514/100_0436.jpg
> http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e55/fade2green514/100_0435.jpg
> http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e55/fade2green514/100_0434.jpg
> MY SWEET LOGITECH G5 LASER MOUSE AND THERMALTAKE MOUSE PAD lol
> http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e55/fade2green514/100_0433.jpg



thats a sweet case, u culd seriously clean up the wires inside your case and make it look even better.


----------



## Beyond

fade2green514 said:
			
		

> my sweet comp case
> http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e55/fade2green514/100_0432.jpg
> http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e55/fade2green514/100_0431.jpg
> http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e55/fade2green514/100_0430.jpg
> http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e55/fade2green514/100_0429.jpg
> and the inside with dual fan heatsink temp controlled:
> http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e55/fade2green514/100_0428.jpg
> http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e55/fade2green514/100_0427.jpg
> http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e55/fade2green514/100_0426.jpg
> desktop and other such things:
> http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e55/fade2green514/100_0438.jpg
> http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e55/fade2green514/100_0437.jpg
> http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e55/fade2green514/100_0436.jpg
> http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e55/fade2green514/100_0435.jpg
> http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e55/fade2green514/100_0434.jpg
> MY SWEET LOGITECH G5 LASER MOUSE AND THERMALTAKE MOUSE PAD lol
> http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e55/fade2green514/100_0433.jpg



wow .. how do you keep your GC so cool?

what case is that?


----------



## Mr.Suave

@fade2green514: nice, but like big suacy said, you could tidy up the cables to make it look better and you'd get better temps. 
btw i got the same speakers and same type of mouse but i got the G7  and what is that container looky thing that has the big G5 on it? is it to store the unused weights?


----------



## stalex111

firstly:
I guess the thermaltake Big typhoon is a bit like liquid cooling...some people love it, some people don't.
I heard zalman was much better, but then again...i heard thermal take big typhoon is better.
The size seems to make me think that it's better, but that would be really stupid.
It seems so big that once i'll put it on the CPU, it'll either fall off, or rip the motherboard off it's screws.
Secondly:
It's been said enough, but fade2green514, your case definetely needs cleaning up...for optimal cooling and esthetics.


----------



## helmie

Yep, Id say the Typhoon is better than the Zalman. Its quiter, and it does get better temps. I rekon it can get you some of the best temps without watercooling.


----------



## stalex111

Really? Is it because in water cooling, its physically impossible to get the water under the room temperature? 
Is the Big typhoon less noisy cuz the heat sink is huge and therefore requieres less fan speed?
BTW, it definetley looks better than one of those zalman cpu coolers.
Last n00b question: how can i know if a cpu cooler is better than an other?


----------



## helmie

stalex111 said:
			
		

> Really? Is it because in water cooling, its physically impossible to get the water under the room temperature?
> Is the Big typhoon less noisy cuz the heat sink is huge and therefore requieres less fan speed?
> BTW, it definetley looks better than one of those zalman cpu coolers.
> Last n00b question: how can i know if a cpu cooler is better than an other?



Yep, its the same with air cooling, you cant go cooler than the air itself.

Also, your right about the Typhoon, the fan doesnt have to shift much air because the heatsink is amazing......

Yeah, it does look better than the Zalman, and providing you have a wide case, then its more likely to fit than the zalman.

And to know if a CPU cooler is better than the other, then you have to look for what its made of, who its made by, what fan is attached etc.
Read the reviews about the Typhoon, they are all saying its A+++


----------



## TheChef

After a bit of cable management I think it looks a bit better...







From the original


----------



## jancz3rt

*Nice*

I do like how clean your case is. What is that fan grill on the HSF? Anyway, I give you 10/10 

JAN


----------



## TheChef

That's an illusion. There is a fan on the case window, the HSF ony has a 120mm Thermaltake on it, no grill. Thanks for your input.


----------



## lethalforce

100th mark! w00t!!


----------



## JSquier

If nothing else, this thread helps get people's cases cleaned and organized!


----------



## MIK3daG33K

I can't remember if i commented here but a picture of my case is in my sig, where my motherboard is posted. The other picture is my desk and monitors.


----------



## i.Angel

Nice dual monitor setup. At least there are some people who keep their cases clean of wire clutters


----------



## pacotaco

*My specs*

amd dual core 4800
BFG ocgt 256mb 7800
asus A8N-SLi Deluxe
two western digital raptors 74gb 10000rpm
550 sumbeam ps
Soundblaster x-fi platium
cm stacker(case)
have this monster hooked up to 42inch plasma


----------



## TheChef

MIK3daG33K, what is your PSU?


----------



## MIK3daG33K

Antec TruePower 2.0 550 Watt, and thanks about the clutter i try. lol


----------



## i.Angel

How do you like that PSU? I'm in need of a good PSU


----------



## MIK3daG33K

One word Excellent. I love it and it is really good if you like overclocking it gives a really stable output. The only downside is there are a ton of wires that need to be tamed.


----------



## b182tm

I might try putting in a window on my other side of the case, to match the other side.  That would be sweet.  

Yes, 1000th Reply to this post!  

Edit: Damn it!!! One off!  oh well.


----------



## Motoxrdude

My case mod! This is the first time i actually had a case mod come out ok so i am excited!!! Now all i need is a led fan!



*Sorry about the poor quality, its my camera on my phone*


----------



## i.Angel

haha ya, I'm definently going to buy some wire covers... hopefully they have some glow in the dark ones... that would be awesome! If not then I guess I can deal with the generic black covers


----------



## jancz3rt

*Cool!*



			
				Motoxrdude said:
			
		

> My case mod! This is the first time i actually had a case mod come out ok so i am excited!!! Now all i need is a led fan!
> 
> 
> 
> *Sorry about the poor quality, its my camera on my phone*



Nice mod, I have done something very simmilar to that as well. Did it also bring down the temps? Mine helped a lot and in both cases, I think it looks good.







JAN


----------



## tweaker

My old server, Barton 3200. Prolly the home of 10k dust mites by now...


----------



## The_Other_One

OH YEAH!  Hehe   Sorry about the quality...  My camera didn't like the shiny black...  It refused to focus on anything!  On top you see my 80G, and I also have my external 16x burner up there(not picturedl)  I might throw in a DVD/CDRW, I can't decide...


----------



## Splinter

man thats a nice case, i really really like that, what make and were do ya get it from 

thanks


----------



## jancz3rt

Splinter said:
			
		

> man thats a nice case, i really really like that, what make and were do ya get it from
> 
> thanks



Hey, it's a series 58 case from KME 

http://www.kme.cx/products/chassis/index.htm -> click on new chassis

I bought it back when I lived in the UK. It cost me £10 

JAN


----------



## Lamilia

I worship all of you  . Im getting the rest of my computer parts in the mail today (FINALLY) and I'll make sure to post some pictures here. I'm pretty sure I know how to make the pictures bigger now.


----------



## Splinter

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> I bought it back when I lived in the UK. It cost me £10



£10 thats so cheap, lucky you.

If i didnt just buy my new case for my first build, i would get that


----------



## lee101

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> Nice mod, I have done something very simmilar to that as well. Did it also bring down the temps? Mine helped a lot and in both cases, I think it looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAN


hey, i never knew you could have an athlon xp and athlon 64 in the same computer


----------



## jancz3rt

lee101 said:
			
		

> hey, i never knew you could have an athlon xp and athlon 64 in the same computer



LOL...well my computer is special  Nah, I have the components that are in my sig inside  

JAN


----------



## Lamilia

you should put some of these badges on there 
http://www.domestickers.com/faster.jpg
http://www.domestickers.com/overcloc.jpg
http://www.domestickers.com/mymoney.jpg
http://www.domestickers.com/amd-ch.jpg


----------



## i.Angel

Haha I like those!

http://www.domestickers.com/mymoney.jpg

^Too bad this is true for most of us


----------



## Lamilia

It's funny because its true. here's all the case badges http://www.domestickers.com/page1.htm or you can buy this and make your own http://www.domestickers.com/kit.htm .


----------



## lander1107

Here's my room


----------



## i.Angel

I need a printer in my room


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

*Office*

Pic 1




Pic 2





PC 1 (Left)
P4 (2.26 Ghz)
1 GB ram
NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti 4200  (Upgrading  in the future…)
DVD Player (Internal)
DVD-RW(Internal)
CD-RW (External)
80 GB HD (Internal)
120 GB HD (Internal)
160 GB HD (External)
Zip 100 External

MAC (Right)
G4 (733 Mhz)
256 Mb ram  (Upgrading to 1 GB soon…)
CD-RW
40 GB HD (Internal)
40 GB HD (Internal)
80 GB HD (External)

-Photo 2-

PC 2 
P2 (400hz)
128 Mb ram (Upgrading shortly…)
ATI 3D Rage Pro
CD Player (woo hoo!!)
CD-RW (Sitting off to the side uninstalled) 
Zip 250 (Internal)
30 GB HD (Internal) HD Cooling fan installed
12 GB HD (External) (installing internally)

Laptop (Wifes..)
Celeron (2.6 Ghz)
512 Mb ram
30GB HD
DVD/CD-R


----------



## Altanore

Decided to post some updated pictures of my setup


----------



## Lamilia

Im taking my final pics now so by tonight I will have them posted.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Lol*



			
				Altanore said:
			
		

> Decided to post some updated pictures of my setup



Do you happen to have a nuclear power generator for all those lights and stuff?  

JAN


----------



## Altanore

Haha why yes, I have a nuclear reactor power supply,  have you heard of those yet?  Sure saves on the electric bill!

 No, just a little 460W enermax... just putting along... lol.  Is a great power supply actually 

Guess you guys can easily guess my favorite color too...


----------



## jancz3rt

Altanore said:
			
		

> Guess you guys can easily guess my favorite color too...



Is it.... wait a minute.... red? LOL

Well seriously a nice setup you have there. I also like blue when it comes down to modding.

JAN


----------



## dreaminginred

*My new pc,,,,i love it!*

whooo!!! excuse my crt screen tho,,,,,cant afford a good lcd yet


----------



## TheChef

Altanore, is that a Soprano without the front door?


----------



## dragon2309

yup, i was jsut looking at that, it is. crazy, how d'ya get it off....? I have that case and its kinda stuck in there good.


----------



## Altanore

Yep, it is.  Door was a bit annoying so I took it off lol.

Edit: I unscrewed one of the clips that hold it to the case... they are screwed onto the door.


----------



## Ku-sama

some pics of mine are comming in a sec, mines like Altanores kinda, but slightly diffrent


----------



## Ku-sama

more:


----------



## Ku-sama

and finally:


----------



## Motoxrdude

http://img89.imageshack.us/my.php?image=simg00519aj.jpg
Im ashamed


----------



## Dr Studly

Motoxrdude said:
			
		

> http://img89.imageshack.us/my.php?image=simg00519aj.jpg
> Im ashamed



watch me be more ashamed!     
no one can get worse than this:


----------



## Altanore

Well.. it's not all looks that count.. depends whats inside the big white monster... lol


----------



## Ku-sama

p2 233MHz 128-256KB EDO/PC100


----------



## 34erd

Ku-sma what are your volts at 3.6 Ghz?  Is it stable?  On air?  Thats a sick OC


----------



## Ku-sama

thats only BIOS, doesnt boot, 1.55V, stable in BIOS, and Air, temps at 99F


----------



## Dr Studly

Altanore said:
			
		

> Well.. it's not all looks that count.. depends whats inside the big white monster... lol


heh well i'll give myself 9 embarassed smileys then           

P3 866MHz w/ 133MHz FSB
192MB RAM PC 133
60GB Harddrive (40GB+20GB)
Nvidia Riva TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro


----------



## Ku-sama

was i close encore?


----------



## Dr Studly

no... it doesn't suck THAT bad... im in the P3 area


----------



## Ku-sama

aw, i was off


----------



## Altanore

lol oh well... at least your getting an AM2 machine soon  not all bad.  Pentium 3's were awesome processors.


----------



## Dr Studly

Altanore said:
			
		

> Pentium 3's were awesome processors.


that they were! until amd beat them to the 1GHz mark!

Random P3 Fact: The Slot 1 P3 1.3GHz processor is actually a Slot 1 P3 Processor 1GHz that is overclocked... that is because AMD beat intel over 1GHz so Intel had to put something out fast so they OCed the 1GHz and said we made a 1.3Ghz processor...

it is a quite interesting article
im gona go find it... brb


----------



## MasterEVC

Encore4More said:
			
		

> heh well i'll give myself 9 embarassed smileys then
> 
> P3 866MHz w/ 133MHz FSB
> 192MB RAM PC 133
> 60GB Harddrive (40GB+20GB)
> Nvidia Riva TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro


 
Ive got a similar custom built under my desk

P3 866EB
256MB PC133
2x 80GB WE Special Editions
GeForce FX 5900XT


----------



## Antiodontalgic

*Hehe*



This is my Rig... (Front and side is open.)


----------



## Raditz

nice.


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

Man.. I need some neon...:-(


----------



## dreaminginred

*yay, i finally got my new lcd!!*

im so happy now!!!!


----------



## 34erd

Antiodontalgic said:
			
		

> View attachment 1012
> 
> This is my Rig... (Front and side is open.)


Did you mod taht yourself?  If so really nice job.


----------



## Beyond

dreaminginred said:
			
		

> im so happy now!!!!



i really, really, really like the dark picture.  looks so relaxing and clean .. (the entire environment) .. great job!


----------



## sh0k

*POST your pc*

heres mine:

http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f19/sh0k/my pc/

CPU: AMD athon xp 1.92 ghz overclocked to 2.something (not the best cpu out but is still alsome
^ Upgrade CPU cooler to a thermaltake (huge)

RAM: Dual 256 (total 512) and a gig stick so 1.50 all together

Graphics: Radeon 9800 Pro 128mb (good graphics for the price 

PIMP logitech speakers 2 sat's and a sub (I dont like surround sound)

I moded the case with led lights BLUE i love blue

thats the main stuff

post yours


----------



## MIK3daG33K

We have this thread already here.

Also man you need some wire management. lol


----------



## sh0k

MIK3daG33K said:
			
		

> We have this thread already here.
> 
> Also man you need some wire management. lol




sry new to the forum

oh and how should I do the wires I suck it that part


----------



## atomic

Wire management isnt the word! How did it get so bad?


----------



## MIK3daG33K

sh0k said:
			
		

> sry new to the forum
> 
> oh and how should I do the wires I suck it that part



1. its cool it happens to the best of us

2. Its really easy just get some ZIP ties and tie together all the lose wires. Also try and tuck some of the molex connectors into your cause where you have empty drive bays.

This is correct wire managment:


----------



## sh0k

MIK3daG33K said:
			
		

> 1. its cool it happens to the best of us
> 
> 2. Its really easy just get some ZIP ties and tie together all the lose wires. Also try and tuck some of the molex connectors into your cause where you have empty drive bays.



i do put them is empty drives but i didn't in the pic becuase I just installed my new cpu cooler http://directron.com/a4003.html
is it any good and what do I do about the paste from the other cpu.


----------



## MIK3daG33K

I wouldn't say that thats the best cooler out there but it will get the job done. As far as the paste from the other cooler wipe it off with some isotropic alcohol, and put the new stuff on.


----------



## sh0k

MIK3daG33K said:
			
		

> I wouldn't say that thats the best cooler out there but it will get the job done. As far as the paste from the other cooler wipe it off with some isotropic alcohol, and put the new stuff on.




will the cooler be good enough so when I play bf2 and half life and upgrade to like athon 64 will it be better then stock an keep the temp low enough I do put tons of fans in my cases like 4 with controls


----------



## MIK3daG33K

sh0k said:
			
		

> will the cooler be good enough so when I play bf2 and half life and upgrade to like athon 64 will it be better then stock an keep the temp low enough I do put tons of fans in my cases like 4 with controls



It will not work with a athlon 64. It doesn't support socket 939.


----------



## sh0k

MIK3daG33K said:
			
		

> It will not work with a athlon 64. It doesn't support socket 939.




what other sockets does it support 

and do you think I need to up my cpu soon it is a athon xp 1.9 ghz on 1.5 gig of ram and runs smooth


----------



## atomic

I know your talking about cpu coolers...but tidy your cables, that will help with cooling aswell.


----------



## jancz3rt

atomic said:
			
		

> Wire management isnt the word! How did it get so bad?



Hehe....cable management can do wonders  

JAN


----------



## i.Angel

Damn...

However, you should have seen my computer before I read all of ya'lls posts about wire management...

I have some pictures taken about half a year ago with the wire mess. I'll post as soon as I can find my dad's SD card


----------



## holyjunk

not mine but whatever lol


----------



## palmmann

holyjunk125 said:
			
		

> not mine but whatever lol


somebody went psyco with neon, lol


----------



## 34erd

holyjunk125 said:
			
		

> not mine but whatever lol


NICE man!

I usualy hate neon but you did it right

EDIT:  Oh, its not your... lol still nice


----------



## Filip

34erd said:
			
		

> NICE man!
> 
> I usualy hate neon but you did it right


lol, he said it isn't his


----------



## elmarcorulz

palmmann said:
			
		

> somebody went psyco with neon, lol


Its UV, not neon


----------



## WeatherMan

Yeah if all that was neon it would be unbelievibly bright


----------



## dragon2309

my god, thats.... amazing, lol.... truly well done to whoever it was who did that..

dragon


----------



## i.Angel

Just a couple shots of my dual monitor setup.

Hey! I couldn't afford another 19" VA902b! So I jacked my mom's flat panel! 

I'll post some pictures of the computer, but then I would just flame myself 

Sorry if the pics suck, took it with the family Canon


----------



## Geoff

Thats my old comp, i dont have a pic of my new one yet.


----------



## i.Angel

Here are some lighted pictures if you can't really see my previous pictures

Sorry if I screw up on posting these pictures... Kinda' new at this


----------



## calumn

I will post mine later but all my usb plugs rae full so I will need to dissconnect from the net and unplug the moden to plug my phone in
(my camera is in for repairs)


----------



## Lamilia

ok lets hope these are big unlike the last images I tried to put on this website. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







don't ask why I took a picture of the back of the pc I don't have much time to do this. 












Thank you praetor and everyone else for helping me pick out the parts for this PC  .
EDIT: ok i dont know what happened to that one but for some reason its bigger and half the picture is gray hmmm... ok there I fixed it.


----------



## i.Angel

Very nice rig Lamilia!

I can tell that that is a Linkworld case, but what model is it? I really like it!


----------



## MIK3daG33K

i.Angel said:
			
		

> Very nice rig Lamilia!
> 
> I can tell that that is a Linkworld case, but what model is it? I really like it!



Nice but a little wire management would be nice.


----------



## skidude

Updated pics of mine:


----------



## Lamilia

i.Angel said:
			
		

> Very nice rig Lamilia!
> I can tell that that is a Linkworld case, but what model is it? I really like it!


thanks.some $20 case i just needed something even if it was cheap and it turned oout to be a nice one.


			
				MIK3daG33K said:
			
		

> Nice but a little wire management would be nice.


yeah I havent had much time I tried to do something real quick as you can see by the colorful tie wraps.
I'll post pics if I make any big changes.


----------



## Geoff

nice skidude, but lots of wires


----------



## Lamilia

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> nice skidude, but lots of wires


well there's got to be something to get power to everything


----------



## palmmann

Lamilia said:
			
		

> well there's got to be something to get power to everything


there's also got to be some way to get AIR to everything


----------



## Motoxrdude

IM got three red LED fans and 2 red 30CM(about 12inches) cathodes for my computer. I should be getting it wedsday or thursday, its going to look pretty sick. I have a centurion 5 case, so i am not sure how it will turn out. Ill post pics. Im so excited


----------



## TheChef

I just got some new stuff, this is it. I'll do some real cable management in a bit:


----------



## X24

Very nice case! especially those bright green fans!

:'(  i haven't seen a Super Lanboy case on here yet :'(
Maybe i'll be the first once i get it built!!!!!!


----------



## TheChef

I was thinking of getting a Lanboy for a bit, I decided it'd be too small. Looks good though.


----------



## i.Angel

I recently went to a hardware store and checked out the SuperLAN boy. *very* light case... but the front panel feels *very* cheap. I love the Tsunami's front door and how it just feels solid and rock hard 

TheChef, how much did that case cost you?


----------



## TheChef

60 with shipping. Fans are like an extra 12 or so for four at Xoxide. Good case, I've had only one problem with it.


----------



## skidude

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> nice skidude, but lots of wires



lol my PSU comes with at LEAST 5 inches of extra cable, way too long.  



> there's also got to be some way to get AIR to everything



I have 4 fans, case temp averages 27C, CPU around 31-35C, and gfx. card around 45C, so my airflow is fine. I know its a ton of wires, I made them as neat as possible. So much crap in my PC, 2 blue cold cathodes, temp. display, 3 blue LED fans, power cord for my gfx. card, extra USB ports.... so on and soforth.... so much wire!


----------



## X24

Ya, the super lanboy does feel a little cheap, but its the case i want, lol.
also, i wanted to ask, skidude, did u buy ur X1900XT OEM? if u did did u have to buy any extra cables?


----------



## Dr Studly

i still maintain that my white monster has the best case of all of you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## palmmann

yeah, the lanboy is flimsy as HECK, also very tiny inside. scratches very very easily aswell. well, i'll live, i paid $30 for it  some pics:


----------



## elmarcorulz

You realise it was made flimsy for a reason, it's because its a LANboy, so they made it light (aluminium) because a heavy case would be harder to carry around


----------



## Rambo

I don't even see a handle on the LANboy case...  I think all LAN cases should have a handle...


----------



## skidude

X24 said:
			
		

> also, i wanted to ask, skidude, did u buy ur X1900XT OEM? if u did did u have to buy any extra cables?



Yes I did, I bought the Sapphire OEM card (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814102003)

In the pictures of the card it shows all the cables it comes with, which is everything. OEM basically just means you dont get the free software or the fancy box. Well worth the loss to save the money.


----------



## MIK3daG33K

Rambo said:
			
		

> I don't even see a handle on the LANboy case...  I think all LAN cases should have a handle...



It comes with these straps that go around it to carry it. I know i had one, and yes they are very VERY flimsy. Understandbly so though.


----------



## ABonel33smidget

Well here are my computers.
These first three are my gateway that I turned into duct tape , setup 2 in my sig


 



 



 
These rest are my other computer, setup 1. Currently not running but I like the lights so I thought I would post it 


 



 



 



 

Edit: how do I upload these as larger pics?


----------



## MIK3daG33K

ABonel33smidget said:
			
		

> Well here are my computers.
> These first three are my gateway that I turned into duct tape , setup 2 in my sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These rest are my other computer, setup 1. Currently not running but I like the lights so I thought I would post it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: how do I upload these as larger pics?



The inside of your case is almost as messy as the room that it is in lol.


----------



## ABonel33smidget

heh, I think I got a bad video card so no point in cable management until I get that straightened out. and I couldnt let the room feel alone


----------



## MIK3daG33K

ABonel33smidget said:
			
		

> heh, I think I got a bad video card so no point in cable management until I get that straightened out. and I couldnt let the room feel alone



HAHA, nice.


----------



## b182tm

Well, finally figured out how to put up pics.  Here's mine.





















The last one isnt really my computer, in case you were wondering.


----------



## Altanore

Am I ever done with my "nuclear powered" light machine? No 














Yet, I still got more to add!  Two 40mm LED fans are waiting to be installed somewhere...  

Here's a video of it in "Techno mode" 
http://www.bigupload.com/d=8432563B

Soon im going to build a large wall of multicoloured 80MM LED fans.. maybe have them do a light show as well.  Im sure it will be noisy, windy but yet, pretty.


----------



## dragon2309

i like the effect with the EL Wire thats very good, i might try that one, what did you use to fix it in place, i ahve the same case as you.


----------



## Altanore

I used a hot glue gun to keep it in place.


----------



## jancz3rt

Nice nice 

Here is the newest from me in the form of some 30 pictures of my babe. I am very glad this thread has now been made a sticky and will no longer have to be raised from the dead.

http://www.marrouche.net/cz3rt/gallery3/index.php?album=MY+RIG+2006+V.+3&sortby=name&order=asc

JAN


----------



## Burgon

joelkyr said:
			
		

> Picture of my rig, see sig for specs


Very nice indeed but maybe little too much blue wires and water cooling.


----------



## Burgon

This happens to be my super rig:




By the way the elephant isnt for fun. if you look closer then you might mention that its a spycam. I use it like a webcam as well thou.
thats ma super rig. Beats all of your ones! hehe
joke


----------



## b182tm

lol, i like the picture.  It's huge, and a pain in the ass to look at, but its funny.


----------



## Burgon

lol thanks.


----------



## WeatherMan

WOW resize the pic doooooooooood its HUGE, think of the 56k'ers  they dont wana take half a year loading 1 image!!


----------



## Burgon

yeah sorry I resized it already. My camera takes that huge picuters. dono why...


----------



## jbrown456

I'd post a pic of my computer, but there is no point, becuse it is just basic, never changed at all, lol, not modded.


----------



## lowcar100

I just got this a few days ago..









^Some artwork, and some extreme cooling (check out the house fan)





^took this a few minutes ago.

Where'd the pc go!?!?


----------



## Filip

I would post my PC but it's a big server tower, I got it becouse of the good air flow and there is much space, I'll maybe post it.


----------



## anil099

*My Pc*

Heres My New PC...Hope u like it


----------



## jbrown456

That has a gig or ram?


----------



## Skizzor

<<<<<<<<<<<<<Look at my avator


----------



## jancz3rt

*Lol*



			
				anil099 said:
			
		

> Heres My New PC...Hope u like it



Well you do have a beastly PC 

I find this quite cool actually as I have never used these old generation PCs. 



>



LOL

JAN


----------



## beriah

what is it thatmakes it glow blue like that i want it, it looks so cool.


----------



## Shiwen

Here are some pics of the comp I just built.


----------



## SlothX311

*New AMD System*













*Old Intel System*


----------



## jancz3rt

*Niice*

I really like both of your systems. Are you gonna light up the AMD system as well?

JAN


----------



## SlothX311

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> I really like both of your systems. Are you gonna light up the AMD system as well?
> 
> JAN




well i would like to but its a BTX case, so until they become more mainstream my options are somewhat limited


----------



## LithiumSunset

Here's two pics of my setup. 

Specs:

DFI NF4 UT SLI Expert
AMD Opteron 165 @2.5Ghz 1.3volts
Crucial Ballistix DDR-500 @278Mhz 3-3-3-7
Zalman CNPS9500 Air Cooler
Antec TP2 550 
Chieftec Dragon Case
XFX Geforce 7800GT
Lite On DVD RAM burner
Altec Lansing MX5021 THX Speakers
Sound Blaster Audigy ZS2 Platinum
Samsung 930b 19 inch LCD (dual)

Dell Inspiron 9300
Intel Pentium M 730 1.6Ghz
2X1Gig Crucial Memory DDR2-533
NEC DVD burner
17 inch Samsung Widescreen
ATI X300 Graphics
Logitech wireless keyboard and mouse
Altec Lansing VS 2220 external speakers

http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f16/Luminaris/Setup/?action=view&current=CurrentSetup1.jpg

http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f16/Luminaris/Setup/?action=view&current=CurrentSetup2.jpg


----------



## jbrown456

I would take a pic of mine, but I am not at home.

Also, like my favourite case:


----------



## jancz3rt

*Nice one *

That's a very nice and simple case. Looks very simmilar to the one I built for my sister. Do you actually own it or not?

And I love this one:






JAN


----------



## jbrown456

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> That's a very nice and simple case. Looks very simmilar to the one I built for my sister. Do you actually own it or not?
> 
> And I love this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAN


No, I don't own it. I wish I did!  Also, I think that would be confusing with two keyboards. I would start typing one one and say "oh crap, wrong computer!!!!" lol


----------



## Geoff

i dont have a pic of mine yet, but this is what it looks like:


----------



## jbrown456

Very nice! DELL!!!!! lol


----------



## Dr Studly

LithiumSunset said:
			
		

> Here's two pics of my setup.
> 
> Specs:
> 
> DFI NF4 UT SLI Expert
> AMD Opteron 165 @2.5Ghz 1.3volts
> Crucial Ballistix DDR-500 @278Mhz 3-3-3-7
> Zalman CNPS9500 Air Cooler
> Antec TP2 550
> Chieftec Dragon Case
> XFX Geforce 7800GT
> Lite On DVD RAM burner
> Altec Lansing MX5021 THX Speakers
> Sound Blaster Audigy ZS2 Platinum
> Samsung 930b 19 inch LCD (dual)
> 
> Dell Inspiron 9300
> Intel Pentium M 730 1.6Ghz
> 2X1Gig Crucial Memory DDR2-533
> NEC DVD burner
> 17 inch Samsung Widescreen
> ATI X300 Graphics
> Logitech wireless keyboard and mouse
> Altec Lansing VS 2220 external speakers
> 
> http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f16/Luminaris/Setup/?action=view&current=CurrentSetup1.jpg
> 
> http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f16/Luminaris/Setup/?action=view&current=CurrentSetup2.jpg




very nice setup!


----------



## Motoxrdude

jbrown456 said:
			
		

> I would take a pic of mine, but I am not at home.
> 
> Also, like my favourite case:


ha! I have that case. ITs pretty cool as far as temp wise, but it doesnt look too great.


----------



## Splinter

Theres mine, its the system in my specs


----------



## Dr Studly

i posted a pic b4, but some people haven't seen and these are some new pics...
(this is the PC in my sig btw...)


----------



## TEKKA

My case i just ordered.
the one in my pic


----------



## kjkiller

Encore4More said:
			
		

> i posted a pic b4, but some people haven't seen and these are some new pics...
> (this is the PC in my sig btw...)


nice viedo ipod!!


----------



## holyjunk

Encore4More said:
			
		

> i posted a pic b4, but some people haven't seen and these are some new pics...
> (this is the PC in my sig btw...)


what is that big heatsink thingy or silver thing i think it is heatsink? not sure....


----------



## 34erd

Its a heat sink.  Early P3s were slot mounted.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Yeah*

Slot A if I am not mistaken. Had my PII 350Mhz MMX on there like that. What a lovely PC 

JAN


----------



## Geoff

Thats the same PC we used to have in our library before they upgraded to P4's.


----------



## jbrown456

Old computer scare me for some reason! (old is technically classified as pre-2000 models of anything for me, lol)


----------



## Blue

A couple different angles. I'm still looking for my drive bay cover ... Messy desk etc. Oh yes and the surrounds are not hooked up at the moment. Also there's still equipment like external HD's not in picks (I keep shoved in file cabnet in closet as I hate too much mess).





















Edit:

And a pic of the lovely chair my wife got me a couple years back for X-mas.


----------



## Apokarteron

I see you like your desktop completely clean from shortcuts "Blue"


----------



## Dr Studly

very nice setup, blue... my dad has that same soundcard with the front bay and everything... do you like recording stuff?


----------



## Blue

> I see you like your desktop completely clean from shortcuts "Blue"



Yes I'm not a fan of shortcuts on my desktop. I'll sometimes drop a folder with current work in progress. I'll quickly clean it up once i'm done though .



> very nice setup, blue... my dad has that same soundcard with the front bay and everything... do you like recording stuff?



Thanks . And well no, I don't do any recording. I don't use that front panel for much, other then plug in my headphones and Mic . I don't even use the remote that came with the sound card. Just the little extras that came with .


----------



## jbrown456

My killer computer:







The printer gets 12PPM. 

Joking, thats not my computer....


----------



## Splinter

heres my beast, is basicly brand new, its the one in my specs


----------



## Blue

Splinter said:
			
		

> heres my beast, is basicly brand new, its the one in my specs



Thats nice.... but... Did you not just post the same PC a page back? There's no need to post it again.


----------



## 34erd

Nice setup Blue.  I see you like clean spaces like me lol.  I have the same headset as you by the way.


----------



## i.Angel

Hey Blue, how do you like that Logitech sound system? I'm really thinking of buying that setup with the job money I will get over the summer.


----------



## palmmann

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> Slot A if I am not mistaken. Had my PII 350Mhz MMX on there like that. What a lovely PC
> 
> JAN


slot 1


----------



## Blue

> Nice setup Blue. I see you like clean spaces like me lol. I have the same headset as you by the way.



Thanks .



> Hey Blue, how do you like that Logitech sound system? I'm really thinking of buying that setup with the job money I will get over the summer.



I love everything about it . Although it's too easy to get myself into trouble with neighbours, even accidently ;-).


----------



## jbrown456

Blue said:
			
		

> Although it's too easy to get myself into trouble with neighbours, even accidently ;-).



That is a fun thing to do  . If you don't like your neighbours...


----------



## Blue

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> Nice mod, I have done something very simmilar to that as well. Did it also bring down the temps? Mine helped a lot and in both cases, I think it looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAN



Dam nice mods . Funny though, as the wife has a very similar case as jancz3rt's and I seriously came close to doing that exact same mod like 2 years back. The computer used to be mine at the time. Motoxrdude, that case is dam fine.

Edit:

I suppose I should have pointed out that I where talking about the fan on the face . After all it's not the only mod you've done. I know you cut the window yourself, but did you have one before hand (that obviously you didn't like). I ask because it's a very similar case as the wife’s and hers came with a window. Its sooooooooo ugly (the window), your simple window looks amazingly good by comparison. I'll post a picture of her PC next time I clean it.


----------



## Motoxrdude

I cant hold a camera still even if it killed me


----------



## Blue

jbrown456 said:
			
		

> That is a fun thing to do  . If you don't like your neighbours...



Yes, agreed .. Although that was my old building. I'm in a new building and don't know my neighbor's well yet . I've actually had the system (speakers) unhooked since the move, I got to get off my ars and hook em up.


----------



## Blue

Motoxrdude said:
			
		

> I cant hold a camera still even if it killed me



I think if you put in a window then tint it and put 2 nice fans in the bottom left corner, that'd look very nice .


----------



## Motoxrdude

Heh, thanks! I want to stick in some plexy glass, i jsut havent had the time to do it.


----------



## jbrown456

Blue said:
			
		

> Yes, agreed .. Although that was my old building. I'm in a new building and don't know my neighbor's well yet . I've actually had the system (speakers) unhooked since the move, I got to get off my ars and hook em up.


Just going to wonder, how long ago was that?   lol

If you're like me, that would have been about a year ago...


----------



## Dr Studly

holyjunk125 said:
			
		

> what is that big heatsink thingy or silver thing i think it is heatsink? not sure....


heatsink


			
				34erd said:
			
		

> Its a heat sink.  Early P3s were slot mounted.


yup



			
				[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> Thats the same PC we used to have in our library before they upgraded to P4's.


Compaq Deskpro EP series? if they were they prolly didn't have 866MHz processor... i think the EP Series only were made up to 733 then they stopped making them


			
				jbrown456 said:
			
		

> Old computer scare me for some reason! (old is technically classified as pre-2000 models of anything for me, lol)


yea... pre-2000 for sure
i beleive it was made either May 1999 or March 1999... one of the 2... i upgraded it a bit... it originally was 450MHz processor, 64MB ram, onboard video 32mb, and integraded sound... i put in a sound blaster 16 (it is the really big card in those ancient ports that are amlost twice as long as PCI... i keep forgetting what they are called... im sure you guys would know), i put in 128MB more ram... then i replaced the 64mb stick with a 256mb stick, i got a 866MHz processor... and my bro had put in the Nvidia riva tnt2 model 64/model64 pro... and that is my strory...



			
				jancz3rt said:
			
		

> Slot A if I am not mistaken. Had my PII 350Mhz MMX on there like that. What a lovely PC
> 
> JAN


nope, it is a Slot 1 Pentium 3
beleive it or not this computer runs very well as long as i keep the programs running very limited... i use around my PF is aorund 130MB when i turn on my PC in the morning, but it is a very strong prosessor... i can honostly have (i tested this): Firefox open(2 tabs), WMP10 (playing song), itunes putting music on my iPod, AIM (two chatboxes + buddy list), Microsoft Word, Limewire Pro, THunderbird, Nero Burning Rom all open without my PC slowing down... (most of this is thanks to motoxrdude giving my another 256MB stick cus he has some to spare...) and i maintain my PC very well, MSCONFIG is my friend... and if u look in the notification area i only have volume control and nod32 there if my pc is idle...
my computer serves me very well... except for gaming the best i can do is Medal Of Honor online at 800x600 resolution with low graphics...   )
also, is it normal that those slot type processors don't get any heat????????? my processor doesn't even get warm even if i playing a game!!!
man i so wish i could OC it...



and blue, once again i really like your setup, it has style... i like the green mini ipod... i used to have a silver one before i got my video... i wished i had a green one...


----------



## Blue

jbrown456 said:
			
		

> Just going to wonder, how long ago was that?   lol
> 
> If you're like me, that would have been about a year ago...



If your asking about how long ago I moved, it's been about 3 months now. I really have to hook these dam things up, LOL.


----------



## Geoff

Encore4More said:
			
		

> Compaq Deskpro EP series? if they were they prolly didn't have 866MHz processor... i think the EP Series only were made up to 733 then they stopped making them


Im not sure of the specs, but i know it looked exactly the same, and it ran Win 2000.


----------



## Ku-sama

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> Slot A if I am not mistaken. Had my PII 350Mhz MMX on there like that. What a lovely PC
> 
> JAN


 
Slot 1


----------



## saxon2309

i have a dell 8400 lol i dont feel like puttina pic on


----------



## ABonel33smidget

My duct tape beast. These pics are from my new place not the old post I had.










Once I get my build working I will post it.


----------



## YEA_PC_PHONICS

ne of yall seen the doom 3 case? its BA sum1 post a pic im too lazy and im at school


----------



## jancz3rt

*My new babe *

Modded and this is the result:







Whatcha think?

JAN


----------



## ABonel33smidget

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> Modded and this is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatcha think?
> 
> JAN



Nice, I like the mesh. It goes with the case well.


----------



## YEA_PC_PHONICS

http://www.thebestcasescenario.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1&pp=10

this is BAD ASS


----------



## beriah

this is mine


----------



## beriah

*this is mine*

i hope this time it worked


its not working how do u get it to upload properly


----------



## ABonel33smidget

beriah said:
			
		

> i hope this time it worked
> 
> 
> its not working how do u get it to upload properly



Load it on an image hosting website. and then copy the url they give and post it that way.

http://www.sendmeimages.com/ is a site that does this.


----------



## sh0k

heres mine

drews-creations.com/pcpics/aa.html


----------



## jancz3rt

sh0k said:
			
		

> heres mine
> 
> drews-creations.com/pcpics/aa.html



Nice one  I like the subtle lighting at the front of the case. BTW, nice choice of cooling on the processor 

JAN


----------



## 34erd

Nice case Jan, you should paint the drive bezels so that they match the case though.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Yeah*



			
				34erd said:
			
		

> Nice case Jan, you should paint the drive bezels so that they match the case though.



That's definitely on my list of things that I want to do 

Anyway, keep them pictures of cases coming y'all.

JAN


----------



## mrgeorgedude

ooo la la...


----------



## jancz3rt

mrgeorgedude said:
			
		

> ooo la la...



SWEET! I am great fan of any cathode work. Nice and cool blueness  You even beat the amount of fans that I have. 

JAN


----------



## mrgeorgedude

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> SWEET! I am great fan of any cathode work. Nice and cool blueness  You even beat the amount of fans that I have.
> 
> JAN


lol 7 ya...i really should probably get a better heatsink/fan tho because my cpu temp are still hot...but it still looks cool to me (and it gets ladys )


----------



## Cile

o ya you know you love it lol


----------



## i.Angel

Very nice work mrgeorgedude! Love the cathode work! What case is that anyways? I now it's Xion but which one?

Also, what was the point of that post Cile? A period?


----------



## Cile

i.Angel said:
			
		

> Very nice work mrgeorgedude! Love the cathode work! What case is that anyways? I now it's Xion but which one?
> 
> Also, what was the point of that post Cile? A period?



ya, sorry, something got messed up or something, but its fixed now


----------



## Cile

ya here is my whole setup


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hehe*

Nice desk  I also liek your speaker system .. especially that woofer.

JAN


----------



## Burgon

I'll save a space for my new Rig here. I ordered it already there are the specs:


----------



## Wanderer_42

Hi I am thinking of upgradeing soon  I love my lcd 19 it is    awsum


----------



## magicman

Not that good a pic of it, a bit dark and blurry, but anyway...






Oh, and that's about as tidy as it ever gets.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hehe*



			
				Wanderer_42 said:
			
		

> Hi I am thinking of upgradeing soon  I love my lcd 19 it is    awsum



Not very surprised if you ask me  I like it very much. I wsih I could have one too. I am stuck with my 15". Pretty neat as well. 

JAN


----------



## magicman

Mine's only a 17 inch, but with such a fat border to it, my brain thinks it's a 19 inch.


----------



## mnitetrain

Let's try that again

Ok here's a few
































Don't shoot me down, this is the 1st one I've done LOL!!


Fotki has started resizing-thought that might have been a restriction here!!


----------



## Beyond

you should have uploaded them at a bigger size, mnitetrain!


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

Beyond said:
			
		

> you should have uploaded them at a bigger size, mnitetrain!


I agree!


----------



## Geoff

Heres mine with my new 19" LCD.

I didnt clean off my desk before taking a pic, so it looks really messy.


----------



## Beyond

no-namer, eh?   

i can't tell what kind it is, and you didn't mention in your sig.  still looks nice though.

edited a lot out of the picture didn't you?


----------



## Geoff

Beyond said:
			
		

> no-namer, eh?
> 
> i can't tell what kind it is, and you didn't mention in your sig.  still looks nice though.
> 
> edited a lot out of the picture didn't you?


is that directed to me or someone else?


----------



## Beyond

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> is that directed to me or someone else?



you


----------



## Geoff

it's a raidmax case.  I really like it.

The stuff that was edited out was left over from my "comp on the wall", and my custom "outside air intake" system.  It looked like crap.

Here is an "un-edited" pic of my desktop:


----------



## Bobo

Ok, here is my setup

My desk:





that half of my room:





my computer:


----------



## Beyond

no offense, but some of you guys' setups are really messy! 

clean em up!


----------



## Bobo

Beyond said:
			
		

> no offense, but some of you guys' setups are really messy!
> 
> clean em up!


Well my desk is perfectly clean, but you can't see the floor in those pics.... I just got a shipment of more computer junk, and I haven't put it away yet


----------



## jimmymac

interior




and the setup




bargain 20" monitor there i picked up for £140


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

*....*

Clutter is how I roll...


----------



## mnitetrain

Missed one


----------



## Geoff

Here is my current setup:





It isnt the best quality because im using a pretty crappy camera.


----------



## Cile

you should get a keyboard to match your theme youve got going on there


----------



## Geoff

Cile said:
			
		

> you should get a keyboard to match your theme youve got going on there


Ya, i was looking at a Logitech Black Internet keyboard for $10, or an Eclipse.  But i was short on funds, its on my next list of things to buy.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Hey omega, did you cut that window in your comp yourself? Or was it premade?


----------



## Jet

heh, so you got matrixevo's case. It has the hard drive bays out, right? Also it's just a clear plexi sheet put in there?


----------



## Jet

I need to do some wm.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Jet said:
			
		

> I need to do some wm.


Heh, that heatsink+fan looks like a freakin turbine! Nice computer, i like how you didnt over do it. Looks very very nice!


----------



## Jet

Ya, the Zalman CNPS 9500 really is great.


----------



## The_Other_One

I GOT TEH COOLST SYS. HERE 





And if you're wondering, here are the guts to my OLD system    I must say I had that system pretty clean.  And specs for those interested...
Athlon 64 4000 Clawhammer(or whichever didn't have SSE3)
1024M Corsair XMS
7800GT
200G WD SATAII drive
DVD/CDRW

I miss that one...


----------



## Motoxrdude

The_Other_One said:
			
		

> I GOT TEH COOLST SYS. HERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you're wondering, here are the guts to my OLD system    I must say I had that system pretty clean.  And specs for those interested...
> Athlon 64 4000 Clawhammer(or whichever didn't have SSE3)
> 1024M Corsair XMS
> 7800GT
> 200G WD SATAII drive
> DVD/CDRW


You got a hemi in that thing?


----------



## Geoff

Motoxrdude said:
			
		

> Hey omega, did you cut that window in your comp yourself? Or was it premade?


Premade.



> heh, so you got matrixevo's case. It has the hard drive bays out, right? Also it's just a clear plexi sheet put in there?


Ya it is his, i got it for $10.  He took all his mods out before he sold it to me.


----------



## jamesb21222

Lorand said:
			
		

> Hehe, i think my computer will win the beauty-contest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who has more mess on his desk than me?


Me


----------



## jamesb21222

my desk 


 and sum of my computers
(my cam is crappy


----------



## Bobo

jamesb21222 said:
			
		

> and sum of my computers
> (my cam is crappy



That's about what mine looks like, except that I keep the mess stuffed in a closet.  I am constantly getting more old computer parts, but I never throw anything away.....so I have a huge pile of junk in my room....


----------



## ArmedPsycho

my current setup...


----------



## jancz3rt

*Niice*



			
				ArmedPsycho said:
			
		

> my current setup...



That's a nice and clean setup  BTW is that a WWII German bayonet I see 

JAN


----------



## Bobo

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> BTW is that a WWII German bayonet I see


Wow...you've got sharp eyes.


----------



## tweaker

A few shots of my Black Thunder (Barton 2.2GHz).


----------



## ArmedPsycho

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> That's a nice and clean setup  BTW is that a WWII German bayonet I see
> 
> JAN


Thanks! Yes, it is a WW2 German bayonet, a rusty one ! A have it for keeping WW2 games-spirit on in the room


----------



## i.Angel

My God, how did you know that Jan?


----------



## Diddy

What about saving energy and thereby spare enviorment?


----------



## Apokarteron

Guys everyones keyboard I've seen up to now is placed right at the edge on the desk, if your whole arm (up to elbow) isn't resting on the desk while you're typing you can get a 'tennis elbow'


----------



## The_Other_One

Motoxrdude said:
			
		

> You got a hemi in that thing?


Yes sir   Haha, if you meant my previous one, that is


----------



## i.Angel

Apokarteron said:
			
		

> Guys everyones keyboard I've seen up to now is placed right at the edge on the desk, if your whole arm (up to elbow) isn't resting on the desk while you're typing you can get a 'tennis elbow'



Ha, you didn't see mine then . Hopefully I'll be getting a bigger desk soon...


----------



## Lamilia

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> That's a nice and clean setup  BTW is that a WWII German bayonet I see
> 
> JAN


You can tell its a ww2 bayonet just by looking at the handle? You people scare me sometimes. Like praetor and his amazing knowledge of computers.


----------



## Geoff

Apokarteron said:
			
		

> Guys everyones keyboard I've seen up to now is placed right at the edge on the desk, if your whole arm (up to elbow) isn't resting on the desk while you're typing you can get a 'tennis elbow'


It's much easier for me to game when its right on the edge.  I rest my elbow on the armrest of my chair, its the most comfortable for me.


-Geoff


----------



## Filip

Gee-off said:
			
		

> It's much easier for me to game when its right on the edge.  I rest my elbow on the armrest of my chair, its the most comfortable for me.
> 
> 
> -Geoff



You should see me gaming, I have my computer desk right to my bed, lol, can you imagine me laying in my bed and pwning in CSS, when I sit normal, then I'm usually being called a hax0r couse of my ultra pwnage. The missing keys on my keyboard?  ... it's easier for me to know where my fingers are without looking. Yeah, yeah... I play on arrows not on WASD.  , btw that mouse is optical not on ball like everyone else thinks, Logitech something...


----------



## Geoff

What they hay, i'll post mine again:







-Geoff


----------



## Bobo

@Geoff

What case is that?  I really like it.


----------



## jancz3rt

i.Angel said:
			
		

> My God, how did you know that Jan?





			
				Lamilia said:
			
		

> You can tell its a ww2 bayonet just by looking at the handle? You people scare me sometimes.



Hehe... well I was always interested in anything WWII. Believe me it's very easy to distinguish a German WWII bayonet. I have one myself  Now, to Geoff's and FILIP's setup,

VERY NICE GUYS...suprisingly neat 

JAN


----------



## Geoff

Bobo said:
			
		

> @Geoff
> 
> What case is that?  I really like it.


Not sure, all i know is that its a Raidmax.  If you look on newegg you can find it, its around $45-$50.


-Geoff


----------



## Jet

It's the Raidmax X-1, but it is modded. Matrixevo painted it from the stock metal look to blue. He also took out the hard drive bays on the bottom.


----------



## Geoff

Jet said:
			
		

> It's the Raidmax X-1, but it is modded. Matrixevo painted it from the stock metal look to blue. He also took out the hard drive bays on the bottom.


Thats the one.  Ya, he did paint it, and since he took out the bay i have to have the floppy in the 3.5" bays.  But it's still a decent case.


-Geoff


----------



## Yue

Mine:






Maybe when i clear ma desk up i might show the whole lot


----------



## Geoff

Heres an old picture of my desk, before i cleaned it up :







-Geoff


----------



## i.Angel

Hey Yue, how cool does that case run? I hear it is hella bright at night with the four corner lights


----------



## Yue

well it knocked ma cpu temps down to idle at 29C compared to 36C in the old case. My xtx now idles at 55C compared to 62C in the old case. Under load the cpu don't break 40C, in the old case it used to hit 45C. the video used to hit 95C under load, now stays around the 80C mark.

The lights are bright, im thinking of connecting them up to the fan controller, because when i slow the fans down, the blue lights dim.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Yue said:
			
		

> Mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe when i clear ma desk up i might show the whole lot


I'm blue daba dee daba daa daba dee!


----------



## MatrixEVO

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> Thats the one.  Ya, he did paint it, and since he took out the bay i have to have the floppy in the 3.5" bays.  But it's still a decent case.
> 
> 
> -Geoff



I sold it to him for $10 cause it was sitting in my closet with no use. I took out the HDD bays cause it looked dumb and it blocked a front fan from performing decently.


----------



## MasterEVC

Here is my case, not my actual PC though:


----------



## Lamilia

MasterEVC said:
			
		

> Here is my case, not my actual PC though:


xion makes some cool cases.


----------



## Yue

thts not a bad one that


----------



## Jet

MatrixEVO said:
			
		

> I sold it to him for $10 cause it was sitting in my closet with no use. I took out the HDD bays cause it looked dumb and it blocked a front fan from performing decently.



But it also allowed the HDs to be cooled better, though I have seen many people do it. I just need the extra bays, since I have multiple hard drives. You replaced the plexi window so there wasn't a fan hole, right?


----------



## ghost

Here is my mule












 Specs are in the sig


----------



## Beyond

masterevc, what's the name of that case?


----------



## Filip

Beyond said:
			
		

> masterevc, what's the name of that case?



Xion Solaris


----------



## Yue

what sorta temps u get wid that thing ghost?


----------



## ghost

Ummm At boot up CPU is @ 20-25, Idle is about 25-30, under full load (gaming) 30-34c

North chipset hangs around 25-30, These temps are when the CPU`s OC`d @ 2.6Ghz


----------



## Burgerbob

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> Hehe... well I was always interested in anything WWII. Believe me it's very easy to distinguish a German WWII bayonet. I have one myself  Now, to Geoff's and FILIP's setup,
> 
> VERY NICE GUYS...suprisingly neat
> 
> JAN


Just in case you didnt know, that is an original "sword" bayonet for the original WWI Mauser (model 1891). The WWII one is much shorter, made for the KAR98 (also known as the 98k). Of course, this specific bayonet was probably still used in WWII.


----------



## Shane

Damn,

Some of you guys have very nice computers,I especialy like the xion case with the green lights inside.

Im officialy jealus 

These pics are not actualy my computer pics but my computer is exactly the same-
Hp Pavilion





17"Hp V72





Just another off the shelf Pc.


----------



## tweaker

MasterEVC said:
			
		

> Here is my case, not my actual PC though:



Is that the X-box console?


----------



## ArmedPsycho

Burgerbob said:
			
		

> Just in case you didnt know, that is an original "sword" bayonet for the original WWI Mauser (model 1891). The WWII one is much shorter, made for the KAR98 (also known as the 98k). Of course, this specific bayonet was probably still used in WWII.


sorry guys for the wrong info  ... it is M48 bayonet from Yugoslavia, made for Yugo M48 Mauser rifle. But will also fit the Kar98 German rifle. The guy who gave me this rusty pice of crap told me it si german ... But the handle is very similar to German bayonet, that is true. Btw, german bayonet must have a mark with swastika on the handle...


----------



## Chris Chan

The_Other_One said:
			
		

> I GOT TEH COOLST SYS. HERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you're wondering, here are the guts to my OLD system    I must say I had that system pretty clean.  And specs for those interested...
> Athlon 64 4000 Clawhammer(or whichever didn't have SSE3)
> 1024M Corsair XMS
> 7800GT
> 200G WD SATAII drive
> DVD/CDRW
> 
> I miss that one...



Are those the same case inside? The open pic looks like a Chenming 301. Be interesting if Compaq was using Chenming chassis.


----------



## Bobo

Chris Chan said:
			
		

> Are those the same case inside? The open pic looks like a Chenming 301. Be interesting if Compaq was using Chenming chassis.


I have an identical(at least on the outside) Compaq case, and that sure isn't what it looks like on the inside.


----------



## jancz3rt

ArmedPsycho said:
			
		

> sorry guys for the wrong info  ... it is M48 bayonet from Yugoslavia, made for Yugo M48 Mauser rifle. But will also fit the Kar98 German rifle. The guy who gave me this rusty pice of crap told me it si german ... But the handle is very similar to German bayonet, that is true. Btw, german bayonet must have a mark with swastika on the handle...



Ey! That's not true about the swastika. They had the manufacturer mark along with an RZM symbol. Rarely did they have a swastika. That was seen on SS and SA daggers as well as NSDAP and so on. However, it's indeed almost the same thing as the WWII daggers I have seen. In fact the design has not changed much.

Now to get back on topic, I actually like the HP case that you have. It's quite nice and simple. Just what I like.

JAN


----------



## MONKEY BOY

yeah i love my pc


----------



## skidude

Some pics of my new case:


----------



## Motoxrdude

skidude said:
			
		

> Some pics of my new case:


Did you do that yourself?


----------



## skidude

Motoxrdude said:
			
		

> Did you do that yourself?



If you mean the fan slot, no, and also if you mean the fan cover, no...  

BTW sorry about the pics some are blurry.


----------



## Filip

Pretty good case Skidude, I like it, it's better than your previous one.


----------



## skidude

Thx, and i like it better too, its much bigger, more room to move air around, plus it has 6 fans, 5 90mm and 1 120mm. I replaced the two back intake fans and the 120mm exhaust with some nice thermaltake fans, and now my PC sounds like a jet engine with the fans turned all the way up.


----------



## Mac OS X

*It looks like this without the stickers*


----------



## Geoff

I think the eMachine cases looks much better than before, and i also think there one of the best pre-built cases out there.


----------



## Bobo

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> I think the eMachine cases looks much better than before, and i also think there one of the best pre-built cases out there.


Gateway is pretty good, Dell is crap (although the XPSs don't look bad), HP isn't bad, Compaq is OK.


----------



## Burgon

Thats the inside:


----------



## Burgon

Thats My baby:


----------



## ArmedPsycho

Burgon, do you have any other pic of your monitor?? It looks great!


----------



## Burgon

OK, this is the best one i could get, by the way the box under the table is the soundspeaker I am using


----------



## MasterEVC

tweaker said:
			
		

> Is that the X-box console?


haha no its cooler 

I wish I could find a unused Xbox 360 case and I would make a lil mini PC out of it


----------



## Burgon

MasterEVC said:
			
		

> haha no its cooler
> 
> I wish I could find a unused Xbox 360 case and I would make a lil mini PC out of it


Yea please!


----------



## jancz3rt

Burgon said:
			
		

> OK, this is the best one i could get, by the way the box under the table is the soundspeaker I am using



Nice one  It's even better given that I helped Burgon put it together . Ohh...and you gotta love the Razer Diamondback.

JAN


----------



## Burgon

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> Ohh...and you gotta love the Razer Diamondback.
> JAN


DO!


----------



## ghost

> Thats the inside:



Ummm Burgon, i maybe wrong but you have the RAM in the wrong slots for dual channel mode !?

You need the RAM in the Orange slots


----------



## Ku-sama

ghostfacesuk said:
			
		

> Ummm Burgon, i maybe wrong but you have the RAM in the wrong slots for dual channel mode !?
> 
> You need the RAM in the Orange slots



yes your rigt, BTW, im putting up new pics soon !!!!


----------



## way2evil

ghostfacesuk said:
			
		

> Ummm Burgon, i maybe wrong but you have the RAM in the wrong slots for dual channel mode !?
> 
> You need the RAM in the Orange slots



uhh is it me or is there no video card?


----------



## Bobo

way2evil said:
			
		

> uhh is it me or is there no video card?


Maybe he is using the IGP on an SLI board.


----------



## Burgon

ghostfacesuk said:
			
		

> Ummm Burgon, i maybe wrong but you have the RAM in the wrong slots for dual channel mode !?
> 
> You need the RAM in the Orange slots



Thats what I thought too but this motherboared Ram slots are like 1,3,2,4 or something so you ut them in like that. weird


----------



## ghost

> Thats what I thought too but this motherboared Ram slots are like 1,3,2,4 or something so you ut them in like that. weird


 Ummm no !, please refer to your motherboard manual.

Should be summin like A1,A2,B1,B2 and you want ur sticks in A1 & B1 for dual channel mode!!!! (the orange ones).


----------



## Burgon

Ya, Theres channel A (DDR 1 DDR2) and Channel B (DDR3 DRR4)
system reaDS IT CORRECTLY.


----------



## Mac OS X

Apathetic said:
			
		

> I just have to say for some reason I think that case is the tightest evar!
> Also what the name of your daughters computers case?


Yeah, it does look pretty damn cool.


----------



## ghost

> Ya, Theres channel A (DDR 1 DDR2) and Channel B (DDR3 DRR4)
> system reaDS IT CORRECTLY.



Yeah it may read them but the sticks are not in dual channel mode !? Try getting CPU-Z then click on the memory tab at the top and it will say if there in dual channel mode or not. 
http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/System-Info/CPU-Z.shtml

Your PC will run faster if the mem sticks are in dual channel.

Just tryin to help m8y


----------



## Burgon

Says single channel mode.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Lol*

Stupid DFI  Well Burgon, do this. Put them into the orange slots.

JAN


----------



## Burgon

I romember Jan, Its like this because if its in the orange slots it wont load them and so it wont go on to load the CPU, thats why we put it like this. i tried it again just now ut same thing happened
,
I opened CPUZ and memory says signle channel, in SPD it says that my Rams are in slot 1 and slot 3. weird is this?


----------



## Filip

Burgon said:
			
		

> I opened CPUZ and memory says signle channel, in SPD it says that my Rams are in slot 1 and slot 3. weird is this?



Well, they are:
*
ORANGE* *dimm 1* USED
*YELLOW* *dimm 3*

*ORANGE* *dimm 2* USED
*YELLOW* *dimm 4*

Thats for dual channel.


----------



## Burgerbob

Heres my PC-


----------



## TheChef

You play Baritone horn? It's a nice instrument. Your PC looks good, too. Maybe some cable management?


----------



## Burgerbob

I play baritone, euphonium, trombone (bass), tuba, trumpet (and all variants), but i can only play the baritone and euphonium well lol. I seriously have tried some cable management- that is the result. You should have seen it before, with my old power supply (untidy cables) and all the IDEs all over the place.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Heh, your cathodes are in a funny spot, but nice case.


----------



## palmmann

Motoxrdude said:
			
		

> Heh, your cathodes are in a funny spot, but nice case.


looks like a cross


----------



## Burgerbob

I didnt try it that way- i didnt have any other way to put them in well, and the angle i took the pics makes it look that way.


----------



## Christian Darrall

i would like to ask the person who mounted six hdd to his dell a question, how did you take the picture when clearly from the pic you havn't removed the side


----------



## Ecsed

well ive been viewing this topic and i have to say buying Great Casing is not important. and having 2Gbs of ram... is just dumb UNLESS ur so rich u can afford Pambus 2 Gigs. Having more than a gig of DDR2 is just retarded. Better to just get like 512 Rambus. I am not making fun of anyone, JUST MY OPINION.


----------



## Burgon

Ecsed said:
			
		

> well ive been viewing this topic and i have to say buying Great Casing is not important. and having 2Gbs of ram... is just dumb UNLESS ur so rich u can afford Pambus 2 Gigs. Having more than a gig of DDR2 is just retarded. Better to just get like 512 Rambus. I am not making fun of anyone, JUST MY OPINION.


Not really I use more then a gig pretty often.


----------



## Ecsed

what purpose? What game requires 2Gbs of ram, and if u want it for a load of programs, how many programs u need?


----------



## Burgon

Ecsed said:
			
		

> what purpose? What game requires 2Gbs of ram, and if u want it for a load of programs, how many programs u need?


Games take up to a half a gig or more, But theres tons of other programs running in the background all the time. On average if I aint doing anything on the comp, it uses almost 300MB!!! then when you are running a game and something to that like photoshop, or when you are copying files and running a game...


----------



## Ecsed

Ok with 512 Mb of DDR, i can be playing runescape, Natural Selection (Like CS), 2 IExplorers up, and transferring a GB of memory to another folder, and i had no problems, i still had like 100 mb left. And as far ao 300mb whem mot doing anything... Thats a lye... Either u,ve been going to porn stite, have TaskMgr, Aim, Xfire, Msn, YahooM, Steam, on, you still wont have 300....


----------



## Ku-sama

lol, on my idle im useing 571MB

40 processes, 0% CPU useage


----------



## Beyond

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> lol, on my idle im useing 571MB
> 
> 40 processes, 0% CPU useage



wow, what do you have running?


----------



## Ku-sama

AIM, MSN, Wireless Internet manager, nVidia sound mixer, Auto update buggin me, windows secruity reminding me that i should turn my firewall and antivirus back on, nVidia firewall, my 2 LANS, nVidia display manager, regular sound manager, STEAM, FRAPS, my webacm manager, and my saftly remove hardware, and thats about it for my applications


----------



## Beyond

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> AIM, MSN, Wireless Internet manager, nVidia sound mixer, Auto update buggin me, windows secruity reminding me that i should turn my firewall and antivirus back on, nVidia firewall, my 2 LANS, nVidia display manager, regular sound manager, STEAM, FRAPS, my webacm manager, and my saftly remove hardware, and thats about it for my applications



keep it simple


----------



## jancz3rt

*Ehmmm*

Back on topic!

JAN


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hmmm*

Any new PC pictures? Common I wanna see more rigs 

JAN


----------



## MatrixEVO

I will put mine up soon as I bought a new case.


----------



## TEKKA

ill get some pics asap.


----------



## Motoxrdude

I would post my computer, but you will all laugh at me... Right now it doesnt have any case and is just sitting on a shelf


----------



## Dr Studly

Motoxrdude said:
			
		

> I would post my computer, but you will all laugh at me... Right now it doesnt have any case and is just sitting on a shelf


dust?


----------



## Ku-sama

i actully liked not having a case before, my temps were like 10-15C lower then they are now, lol.... after i upload them to photobucket, ill post my new pics...

EDIT: Dont mind the greenish look to it, its only solid blue, just the camera doesnt like the UV ness of it


----------



## jancz3rt

Motoxrdude said:
			
		

> I would post my computer, but you will all laugh at me... Right now it doesnt have any case and is just sitting on a shelf



Hey!!

How come your case no longer looks like this: http://www.computerforum.com/showpost.php?p=300149&postcount=1153

And to KU-SAMA ...can't wait 

JAN


----------



## Ku-sama

The rest: http://s20.photobucket.com/albums/b213/Ku-sama/My Sweet/


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

my jaw just dropped ku-sama, your system is awesome


----------



## Ku-sama

i enjoy putting as many light in it as possible.... but if i turn them all off, my temps drop by 3C!


----------



## WeatherMan

This is my new system, just got the parts delivered today, about half way there to completing the system now, will post light and dark pics once finished 





on the side will be a Thermaltake iFlash and nVidia decal ready to be placed

Note: The front and Zalman aint really that bright, its just the way the cam flashed


----------



## palmmann

bootup, why put a 80mm fan in the mount of a 120mm?


----------



## Ku-sama

turn the CPU cooler 90 degreese, it really needs to be on its sides


----------



## TEKKA

This is my pc


----------



## jancz3rt

*heya*

Nice one blake and really nice KU-SAMA  I like them both. 

JAN


----------



## Burgon

Bootup05 said:
			
		

> This is my new system, just got the parts delivered today, about half way there to completing the system now, will post light and dark pics once finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the side will be a Thermaltake iFlash and nVidia decal ready to be placed
> 
> Note: The front and Zalman aint really that bright, its just the way the cam flashed



Is that orange fan cooling down your cpu and Gpu?


----------



## Apokarteron

I'm not posting my computer, Its a piece of garbage, I had to glue 2 fans in such way that they point at my GPU to cool it down because it overheats, and i always have the case open for that too...
Wait till I get my iMac Intel Core Duo


----------



## Ku-sama

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> Nice one blake and really nice KU-SAMA  I like them both.
> 
> JAN


 
thanks, ill be ditching this case soon for a full Acrylic case

EDIT:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811166007

thats the case, im going FULL UV this time, so im also ditching the blue CC bulbs for blue UV ones

EDIT 2:
http://xoxide.com/xopacl2.html

ill probably get this, more fan options


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hmmmm*

Sounds great Ku-Sama. I have always liked full acrylic cases and they look amazing. I am thinking of one for my new PC as well. UV is a great idea as well and if done well, it will look very good.

JAN


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

i want that case


----------



## Bobo

I like acrylic cases except for the scratchiness.

For my new computer I will probably be getting this:

*





*


----------



## MasterEVC

Nice job Ku-sama. You know me Im not into "ricing out/pimping" my PC. Nobody sees it but me so I really dont care what it looks like, its the power thats "under the hood" that matters.

With that said, I cant wait till I get my new CPU


----------



## Ku-sama

whatcha getting? AM2 or X2?


----------



## Bobo

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> whatcha getting? AM2 or X2?


Are you asking me?  I am getting AM2, A64 first, then a higher end X2 when my budget can support it


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

i think he was asking MasterEVC


----------



## Filip

MasterEVC said:
			
		

> With that said, I cant wait till I get my new CPU



^^



			
				Ku-Sama said:
			
		

> whatcha getting? AM2 or X2?


----------



## MasterEVC

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> whatcha getting? AM2 or X2?


 
X2 or FX-60.

Hard to explain but I got a REALLY good price on it.


----------



## jp198780

here's a pic of my lappy, nothin special, just used 4 internet, i would post all my pics of my pc's, but when i try 2 upload the pics, it says i exceeded the limit of attachments? am i doing something thing wrong? anyway, here it is:


----------



## Filip

jp198780 said:
			
		

> here's a pic of my lappy, nothin special, just used 4 internet, i would post all my pics of my pc's, but when i try 2 upload the pics, it says i exceeded the limit of attachments? am i doing something thing wrong? anyway, here it is:



You are limited to only 100 KB of attachments, and the picture you have right now is 80 KB which is pretty close to the limit, try some image hosting sites (www.imageshack.us or www.photobucket.com)


----------



## jp198780

oo ok, thanks. forgot about photobucket.


----------



## jp198780

my 1 laptops already up there, here's my others:

Dell Optiplex: http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g200/jp198780/Picture029.jpg.

Compaq Presario: http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g200/jp198780/Picture030.jpg, it's sitting on my porch, needs a CPU fan, soo i put it out there until i get 1.

Dell Latitude: http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g200/jp198780/Picture031.jpg.

Gateway G6-350: http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g200/jp198780/Picture033.jpg.


----------



## Ku-sama

wanna know something, i used to own all 3 of your desktops


----------



## jp198780

cool, still got em?


----------



## Ku-sama

nope, trashed them all


----------



## jp198780

threw em away?! , why? i wish i knew this, i would've took em, when you trash em?


----------



## pishposh

cool keyboard Lorand


----------



## jp198780

pishposh said:
			
		

> cool keyboard Lorand



what keyboard?


----------



## w85213835

Hi, man, it's cool~~~~


----------



## Burgerbob

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> thanks, ill be ditching this case soon for a full Acrylic case
> 
> EDIT:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811166007
> 
> thats the case, im going FULL UV this time, so im also ditching the blue CC bulbs for blue UV ones
> 
> EDIT 2:
> http://xoxide.com/xopacl2.html
> 
> ill probably get this, more fan options


Same case ive got, Ku- its great, just be warned- add all of your drives before you add your mobo, otherwise its a PAIN! andmake sure you dont get the red version, like i did- now i have a nice blue- lit pink PC. Otherwise, its a great case, keeps the drives nice and quiet cuz its not aluminum, got lots of holes for fans, nice and cool. Beware- your mobo backplate might not fit, mine doesnt completely, and i cant put in the bottom two PCI slot covers. More airflow! great buy, too.
Edit: im talking about the Sunbeam, sry.


----------



## {LSK} Otacon




----------



## Burgon

The sticker on the second picture is just Sad, I mean having a **** bin laden sticker, WHY?


----------



## Beyond

Burgon said:
			
		

> The sticker on the second picture is just Sad, I mean having a **** bin laden sticker, WHY?



Do you have an "I love Bin Laden!" sticker on the side of your computer?


----------



## SIMP

*SIMP's PC*

Specs: ASUS P5WD2 Mobo, Pent. D 805 OC'd to Dual 3.8 GHz, 1 Gig PQI 667 Ram (4-4-4-12), Zalman CNPS9500 CPU Fan, Hipro 500W PSU, 80 Gig WD Sata HDD, GeForce 7800 GTX PCI-e


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

Beyond said:
			
		

> Do you have an "I love Bin Laden!" sticker on the side of your computer?




LOL good point.  It was a sticker that mom made at her company, she works at a printing company.  And she made about a few thousand of those and thats the last remaining one we have, she only brought 4 home, one got sold with a truck we had, another got given away with a car we had, and one i lost.


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

SIMP said:
			
		

> Specs: ASUS P5WD2 Mobo, Pent. D 805 OC'd to Dual 3.8 GHz, 1 Gig PQI 667 Ram (4-4-4-12), Zalman CNPS9500 CPU Fan, Hipro 500W PSU, 80 Gig WD Sata HDD, GeForce 7800 GTX PCI-e



Nice rig.  On your cpu cooler, does that fan blow air directly into the fan behind it and that fan blows out? If so, thats really awsome.


----------



## SIMP

{LSK} Otacon, yeah, it blows directly into my 120mm exhaust fan.  Not too shabby of an airflow.  Thanks for checking it out man.


----------



## The_Other_One

Man...  I'll have to get a photo of my office at the hospital!  Currently I have two brand new Dell desktops(P4 3.6GHz and 3.8GHz, 2GB RAM, 160G HDs) three 19" LCDs(so I could have an extended desktop on one machine) a new HP Laserjet printer, and two PDAs(Axim X5 400MHz and some palm)


----------



## kobaj

Well, its been over a year since I have posted in this thread. And I beleive I have matured quite a bit since then(I would like to apologize for my behavior back then). But I have also changed my room around, gotten a new case/keyboard/mouse/watch/calculater/LCD/lamp since then. So I might as well post a few pics while my desk is still clean. And I can take better pictures since then.

First-My whole desk.




Picture from the left.




Picture from the right.




My case-I still need to cut a side window.


----------



## 4W4K3

Here we go...did I already post this? I dunno...






Don't let the flash fool you, the screen is painfully bright! lol






(If you can't tell, in the top left section of my notebook there are 5 stickers. They are raised, kind of like brail, to say "AWAKE". Which...is my username )


----------



## jp198780

i like that lappy, i want 1 of those, how much? and where did you buy that?


----------



## 4W4K3

It was a gift, not really sure how much. Less than $1000 I'm sure. I believe my dad got it at CompUSA but just about everywhere sells it, look around for the best deal. I'd opt for the Turion 3400+ processor and at least 1GB of RAM, since it's not a dedicated video card.


----------



## Geoff

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> It was a gift, not really sure how much. Less than $1000 I'm sure. I believe my dad got it at CompUSA but just about everywhere sells it, look around for the best deal. I'd opt for the Turion 3400+ processor and at least 1GB of RAM, since it's not a dedicated video card.


If i remember it's a Sempron with 512MB of RAM and either 40/60/80GB of storage correct?  If thats about it, I would say you could buy one of those at CompUSA for around $600.


----------



## jp198780

ok, what are your specs?


----------



## 4W4K3

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> If i remember it's a Sempron with 512MB of RAM and either 40/60/80GB of storage correct?  If thats about it, I would say you could buy one of those at CompUSA for around $600.



Yup, it has the 60GB HDD, Sempron 3300+ (2GHz), and the 512MB PC2700, Radeon XPRESS 200M 128MB, DVDROM/CD-R burner Combo, widescreen ultrabright...etc. About 2 days after the purcahse my dad got a coupon from another store...he could have saved ~$200 lol. He was pretty furious, but that's luck for ya.


----------



## Bobo

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> Yup, it has the 60GB HDD, Sempron 3300+ (2GHz), and the 512MB PC2700, Radeon XPRESS 200M 128MB, DVDROM/CD-R burner Combo, widescreen ultrabright...etc. About 2 days after the purcahse my dad got a coupon from another store...he could have saved ~$200 lol. He was pretty furious, but that's luck for ya.


It's a Compaq Presario, is it not?  I really like the dual direction scroll "things" (I don't know what to call them) on the touchpad.


----------



## 4W4K3

Bobo said:
			
		

> It's a Compaq Presario, is it not?  I really like the dual direction scroll "things" (I don't know what to call them) on the touchpad.



Yup, Presario V5000Z (actual specific model is V5101US). I guess they are just scrollers, they move the page up and down.


----------



## Beyond

My new monitor:


----------



## vroom_skies

Here are some updated pictures of my system. Tomarrow I am getting my new monitor. Which just happens to be the same one as beyond's (nice monitor btw). I'll post some new shots when I get that. 

Tell me what you think,
-Bob-


----------



## jp198780

nice computer, but invest in a new desk? lol


----------



## vroom_skies

Thanks, lol. All I need to do is strip the rest down and paint it. You should have seen the top before I refinished that.

Bob


----------



## Burgon

Beyond said:
			
		

> Do you have an "I love Bin Laden!" sticker on the side of your computer?


Maybe...


----------



## jp198780

vroom_skies said:
			
		

> Thanks, lol. All I need to do is strip the rest down and paint it. You should have seen the top before I refinished that.
> 
> Bob



lol, it would look nice with some nice fresh paint 2 go with that nice fresh pc  .


----------



## vroom_skies

I trying to figure out what color would be best.

Either
Red (probally darker red)
Green (Probally darker green)
or maybe even a darker grey lol

All I know is that the color is going to be darker lol.

Bob.


----------



## jp198780

black?


----------



## vroom_skies

Black would be a little to dark imo. Thats why I was think about a darker grey.

IDK lol

Bob.


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

SIMP said:
			
		

> {LSK} Otacon, yeah, it blows directly into my 120mm exhaust fan.  Not too shabby of an airflow.  Thanks for checking it out man.




I always try out new designs for my air flow setup in my rig, right now though i cant worry too much about it since i can only run 2 external fans other then my cpu and video card fans.  Cuz of my psu problem.


----------



## vroom_skies

Here are the pics with the new monitor. Tell me what you think, 
Bob.


----------



## underworld288

damn vroom_skies thats a nice lookin computer, especially the widescreen display.And is that 3.1 surround sound I like it.


----------



## 4W4K3

i heart widescreens as well, first time owning one and can't get enough of it.


----------



## vroom_skies

Thanks you guys. Actually the speakers are 5.1

Other two are in back.


----------



## underworld288

oh, even better.


----------



## Beyond

I like it, but I think if possible, you should move the computer to the floor beside the desk so you can get the front speakers spread apart more.  You'll notice a big diffference in the sound..  

Mount the center speaker too


----------



## vroom_skies

My computer gets dusty enough up on the desk, so I can't move it down. 
Although I do have some space to spread out the speakers, so I'll try that.

Bob


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

vroom_skies said:
			
		

> My computer gets dusty enough up on the desk, so I can't move it down.
> Although I do have some space to spread out the speakers, so I'll try that.
> 
> Bob




The air is cooler the lower it is, so it would be better for it to be on the ground.


----------



## 4W4K3

{LSK} Otacon said:
			
		

> The air is cooler the lower it is, so it would be better for it to be on the ground.



Unless you are rich and have heated floors


----------



## vroom_skies

lol, true.

Well, yes it is cooler, but I would have to clean it alot more in order to keep the dust out.

Bob


----------



## speedyink

Heres a pic of my new setup






And a closeup of my new 19" LCD and my new wireless Logitech keyboard and laser mouse


----------



## Motoxrdude

Are you running vista or a vista theme?


----------



## 4W4K3

Looks like regular XP to me?


----------



## vroom_skies

Hey, same keyboard and mouse. How do you like them

Bob.


----------



## jp198780

no, it doesnt look like XP, it might be a Vista theme.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

its vista or vista theme, not xp theme


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

speedyink said:
			
		

> Heres a pic of my new setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a closeup of my new 19" LCD and my new wireless Logitech keyboard and laser mouse



Dude, im LOVING your sound system.  Im about to have my car audio custom installed in my car.  Im gonna put 2 12s where my 6x9s are in the back, so im gonna drill holes for them.  And then im buying a single 12 inch Infinity sub for the trunk, so my car audio should be pretty top notch.  The 2 12s that are going in the rear dash are "woofers" not "subwoofers" they really cant hit anything under 80hz very good.  The new Infinity im getting for my trunk has the best SQ over ANY subwoofer iv heard and goes down to about 15hz perfect.


----------



## speedyink

vroom_skies said:
			
		

> Hey, same keyboard and mouse. How do you like them



Its great!  I love the sensitivity of the laser mouse, and the keyboard has a very nice feel (and the keys are so quiet!)

I have both a Vista skin for XP and Vista, in the picture it's XP with the Vista skin.  



> Dude, im LOVING your sound system. Im about to have my car audio custom installed in my car. Im gonna put 2 12s where my 6x9s are in the back, so im gonna drill holes for them. And then im buying a single 12 inch Infinity sub for the trunk, so my car audio should be pretty top notch. The 2 12s that are going in the rear dash are "woofers" not "subwoofers" they really cant hit anything under 80hz very good. The new Infinity im getting for my trunk has the best SQ over ANY subwoofer iv heard and goes down to about 15hz perfect.



Lol, thats not even all the speakers.  I have 5.1 surround, the speakers surrounding the desk are my main speakers, the center is behind the LCD screen, and I have a mini system hooked up as the rear speakers.  The MTX Sub on the left used to be in my car until my amp blew, so I hooked it up to the Sony amp on the top of the desk.  When I get a new amp it's going back in the car.  If your gonna have 3 12" subs, your car is gonna POUND.  Mine was great with the 1 12" MTX (which hits lows good and has a surprisingly good punch as well).  The 12" woofers are gonna literally take your breath away(I assume they have a good punch to them if they dont have great lows)


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

Yea, they punch ok at around 60hz.  They have small coils and magnets though, but they can take my 500watt amp fine.  Thats the reason im keeping them, they are like 12 inch mid-ranges that you can crank up really loud and they wont distort.  They dont have really any SPL whatsoever.  They dont move that much at all, unless they are free air.  Ill take a pic of them when i get them custom installed.

Speaking of running car subs off of component system amps, thats what im using to power my 12 inch Xplod i just moved out of trunk and into my room.  Its a 150watt Samsung 3 disc changer, it pushes it really well and impressive.  It does tend to get hotter then my car amp though, but it hasnt died yet, although i did have to replace a fuse once.  And even more impressive, i ran this amp for my 2 12 JD Audio subs before i got my Xplod and it would run them at 2 ohms full blast for hours just fine.  Its really a good amp for being a small one.  Here are some pics i took.


----------



## jljhlhl

Heres mine...nothing special, Dell Dimension 1100...HP Pavilion a810n, 5.1 speakers, 15 inch lcd, piece of **** lexmark printer 






im gonna get a new keyboard/mouse for my computer soon though i hope


----------



## Filip

I just cleaned it up and added two Cooler Master green LED case fans, lol


----------



## speedyink

{LSK} Otacon said:
			
		

> Speaking of running car subs off of component system amps, thats what im using to power my 12 inch Xplod i just moved out of trunk and into my room.  Its a 150watt Samsung 3 disc changer, it pushes it really well and impressive.  It does tend to get hotter then my car amp though, but it hasnt died yet, although i did have to replace a fuse once.  And even more impressive, i ran this amp for my 2 12 JD Audio subs before i got my Xplod and it would run them at 2 ohms full blast for hours just fine.  Its really a good amp for being a small one.  Here are some pics i took.



Sweet, I was running a 12" JL audio sub and the Punch XLC in the pic on an RCA 40 watt 3 disc changer (which now runs the rear speakers for my comp).  was pretty loud for 40 watts!


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> I just cleaned it up and added two Cooler Master green LED case fans, lol



Looks pretty good, wish the inside of my rig could be that clean, i think my case is too small


----------



## Filip

{LSK} Otacon said:
			
		

> Looks pretty good, wish the inside of my rig could be that clean, i think my case is too small



Thanks,  I took every component apart and cleaned it, I was cleaning it like 4 hours, applying thermal grease on CPU, GPU, VRAM and chipset (AS Ceramique), dusting, cleaning with alcohol, and it was damn hot in my house, 27°C, but it was worth it, now I can wait 4 months till next cleaning  , case wasn't that dusty at all.


----------



## jamesb21222

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> * POST YOUR PC PICTURES HERE *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JAN *​



WOW!!! your desk is so clean!


----------



## jamesb21222

hey! why is the thread upside-down?
oh great im confused....


----------



## jamesb21222

flip218 said:
			
		

> My Dell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pick of how I mounted the six HD's


do you have raid?


----------



## jamesb21222

speedyink said:
			
		

> Heres a pic of my new setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a closeup of my new 19" LCD and my new wireless Logitech keyboard and laser mouse


he probly has a transformation pack

SORRY ABOUT THE QUADRUPLE POST!!


----------



## jp198780

Flip218, nice rig man, what you need all the hd's 4? lol, all of em together probrably equals 300GB.


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

jp198780 said:
			
		

> Flip218, nice rig man, what you need all the hd's 4? lol, all of em together probrably equals 300GB.




only 300gb? Id guess maybe 2-3TB.  LOL.


----------



## Filip

{LSK} Otacon said:
			
		

> only 300gb? Id guess maybe 2-3TB.  LOL.



Whoa, lol, you've gone a little too far, I dunno if he still has that PC but back then when he posted that, it was somewhere around 1+ TB (4*250, 2*74)


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

New case $107 Ultra Aluminus mid-tower ATX very quiet, clean, and most of all BIG AND ROOMY.















And my new enclosure for my 12 inch Xplod, i know a lil off-topic but i had to show it off!


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

ill post some pics of my new pc tomorrow


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms




----------



## The_Other_One

This is probably the wrong place, but I can't remember what the other gallery was called with work areas(at least I can't find it) and I don't have much time left 

Here's my little office space.  I was messing around with one of the new PDA's we got in realized "HEY, it has a camera!"    Sorry for the poor quality, though.  I didn't realize the date thingy was on, nor that it was set to 640x480(as it can go to 1.3MP)














Can anyone see where I had lunch


----------



## Bobo

The_Other_One said:
			
		

> Can anyone see where I had lunch


Qdoba.

Did you just get a new computer?


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

alot of boxes, lol


----------



## jp198780

yeah, boxes everywhere, arent you the Compaq man, not the Dell man? lol.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

he doesnt have his compaq any more, he took it back


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

I hate dells with a passion, cheaply made if you ask me, but i prefer custom to factory made pc's anyday.  With my new case, the airflow is so much better, my cpu temps at stock speeds are below 29c idle and not above 36c 100% load and my 6800 is 40c idle, not sure on load.  But it did lower my temps alot.


----------



## The_Other_One

Yes, the PDA project has really messed up my office there.  I swear it's usally much more clean!  As for my new home machine, I just made another post about that, but I'll probablt end up getting one of those GX260's though the hospital...


----------



## bptba93

*Beat these*

ok 2 out of 3 of them might now fall under PCs but it's funny 
1  http://img47.imageshack.us/img47/485/im0000927yc.jpg
2  http://img47.imageshack.us/img47/1236/im0000939gc.jpg
3  http://img158.imageshack.us/img158/4516/im0000942en.jpg
i also had a old Tandy but it got thrown away about 5 years ago. It had no hd.


----------



## jayd

bptba93 said:
			
		

> ok 2 out of 3 of them might now fall under PCs but it's funny
> 1  http://img47.imageshack.us/img47/485/im0000927yc.jpg
> 2  http://img47.imageshack.us/img47/1236/im0000939gc.jpg
> 3  http://img158.imageshack.us/img158/4516/im0000942en.jpg
> i also had a old Tandy but it got thrown away about 5 years ago. It had no hd.




What are the stats for the Toshiba?


----------



## way2evil

i am guessing that laptop did not come with mac loaded on it?


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

bptba93 said:
			
		

> ok 2 out of 3 of them might now fall under PCs but it's funny
> 1  http://img47.imageshack.us/img47/485/im0000927yc.jpg
> 2  http://img47.imageshack.us/img47/1236/im0000939gc.jpg
> 3  http://img158.imageshack.us/img158/4516/im0000942en.jpg
> i also had a old Tandy but it got thrown away about 5 years ago. It had no hd.




Nice old school computers.  I went to a school that had some of those all in one power pcs.  Dont they use 133mhz cpus in them?


----------



## bptba93

the horizontal has a 66 Mhz (yes sooo speedy) and the all in one uses a 180 Mhz it could run some stuff like Photoshop and stuff like that. The toshiba's specs are 1.4 Ghz Intel Celeron M, 512 MB memory,60 HD, Win XP Home, Wireless,battery live sucks though only 2 hours need to buy the better battery. Yes mac os x didn't come loaded on it.


----------



## jp198780

here's my Optiplex, the computer i use the most: 

, 

.

and here's my Gateway Solo: 

.


----------



## spike27z

My first build's parts starting coming in today. I'll start building probably tomorrow if they come early

here's a pic of the case:





The rest of the specs are now in my sig.

=D tell me what you think. Pics of the whole thing will be up soon.


----------



## Motoxrdude

spike27z said:
			
		

> My first build's parts starting coming in today. I'll start building probably tomorrow if they come early
> 
> here's a pic of the case:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of the specs are now in my sig.
> 
> =D tell me what you think. Pics of the whole thing will be up soon.


I was thinking about getting that case. That is an awesome looking case! How well does it cool and all?


----------



## spike27z

I dunno considering it just came and there aren't any parts in it yet 

seems pretty sweet though. it looks great in person compared to the pics on websites IMO.

everything about it seems good so far!


----------



## Bobo

Motoxrdude said:
			
		

> I was thinking about getting that case. That is an awesome looking case! How well does it cool and all?


I also looked at that case, but decided not to get it, because I didn't really like the front dials and the door over the drive bays.  So I went for the X-Dreamer II


----------



## ChrisDVD

*PLain HP Pavillion*

Here is my PC  
a Plain HP PAvillion  
but i still like it.... 

View attachment 1264

Their is some quite nice cases in here!


----------



## dillon157

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> MACS!!!   ....nah just joking. Cool stuff flip. I like the way you keep it clean...and I see you have an IPOD. Anyway, any more entries? I am attaching a pic of my modded window on the side of my baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAN


haha... we have the same heatsync and fan


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hmm*

That's my good old socket A system back in the day. Now I have something different (see my sig). The Arctic Cooling HSF is really good and very quiet.

JAN


----------



## Habanerosky

i miss my computer case with the window and LEDs... Now i have this Antec Juggernaught (it's like 30lbs and all steel...)


----------



## Bobo

Habanerosky said:
			
		

> i miss my computer case with the window and LEDs... Now i have this Antec Juggernaught (it's like 30lbs and all steel...)


 You are running a server?


----------



## way2evil

ChrisDVD said:
			
		

> Here is my PC
> a Plain HP PAvillion
> but i still like it....
> 
> View attachment 1264
> 
> Their is some quite nice cases in here!




Godspeed my friend


----------



## 4W4K3

Meh, that Juggernaut would have been my case now. I don't care for windows or lights anymore, a good quiet "sleeper" PC with killer hardware inside is as cool as it gets.


----------



## jp198780

here's the newest addition 2 my household, Dell Inspiron 5000: http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g200/jp198780/Picture038.jpg.

i'll post a pic of my other newest addition 2, a Dell Optiplex GX240, just got it tonight, my friends brother took it all apart, because it was filled with viruses, and i was over his house this weekend, and asked him how much he wanted 4 it, and he said $30, i said $30!! lol, i'll buy it right now, soo i did, i had 2 put it all back together, in like 20 mins., i just gotta get a graphics card, and CPU from him, hope he's got em.


----------



## spike27z

pics come out fake looking when it's so dark lol.


----------



## thealmightyone

My 1 month old computer.




Not a bad job. Looks nice.




The all important desk I live at.


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

here is new pics of my rig.  Notice my new XMS ram : ).  I love it.


----------



## jp198780

damnnn, 5 empty soda cans, been staying up late?


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

lol oh, you havent seen the other side, 10 more on the other side lol.  Caffine addict.


----------



## jp198780

lol, damnn, i just got the same kind of case fan today, same color, like it.


----------



## spike27z

damn your guys' cases are so clean...mines a warzone of cables everywhere...


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

Microcenter here in KC has a Maxtor SATA 250gb 7200rpm hdd for $100, good deal huh? might have to get me 2.


----------



## palmmann

{LSK} Otacon said:
			
		

> Microcenter here in KC has a Maxtor SATA 250gb 7200rpm hdd for $100, good deal huh? might have to get me 2.


decent, seen better. my 200 gig ide was $30(mad mirs, got them all back) you live near kc? me too. on the other side of state line though.

pretty clean case {LSK} Otacon!


----------



## jp198780

{LSK} Otacon said:
			
		

> Microcenter here in KC has a Maxtor SATA 250gb 7200rpm hdd for $100, good deal huh? might have to get me 2.



yeah, sounds good.


----------



## Bobo

{LSK} Otacon said:
			
		

> Microcenter here in KC has a Maxtor SATA 250gb 7200rpm hdd for $100, good deal huh? might have to get me 2.


I got mine (same thing) for $60


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

aww man i thought that was a good deal : (.  Cuz usually i see hdds a dollar a gig.


----------



## Ku-sama

i cant wait till i get my acrylic case, i just hope i like it


----------



## jp198780

i'll post a pic of my other newest addition, a Dell Optiplex GX240, just got it Saturday, my friends brother took it all apart, because it was filled with viruses, and i was over his house this weekend, and asked him how much he wanted 4 it, and he said $30, i said $30!! lol, i'll buy it right now, soo i did, i had 2 put it all back together, in like 20 mins. i'll post a pic tomm., he forgot 2 add the CPU, front Dell cover thing, graphics card, and RAM, he found the RAM, graphics card, and RAM, couldnt find the CPU, figures, the most important piece .


----------



## Slackr89

well, i'd post a pic, but atm i havent bought any of my peices  im still in the looking process. it should be built by the end of the month though. ill post a pic then


----------



## jp198780

almost forgot about posting a pic, here it is: 

.


----------



## Burgerbob

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> i cant wait till i get my acrylic case, i just hope i like it


What are you getting? i love my acrylic, lets me see everything.


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

palmmann said:
			
		

> decent, seen better. my 200 gig ide was $30(mad mirs, got them all back) you live near kc? me too. on the other side of state line though.
> 
> pretty clean case {LSK} Otacon!



Thanks, i try to keep it for good air flow.  Yea, im bout 20-30 mins from KC.  Microcenter is my home away from home lol.  But if gas prices keep goin up.......guess not.


----------



## lincsman

I'd clean it up a bit, but this is how it normally looks. I also usually use headphones for games most often, these speakers kind of suck.


----------



## lincsman

uuuhh, what did I do wrong?


----------



## thealmightyone

the pic aint on the internets. put it on imageshack


----------



## Bobo

lincsman said:
			
		

> uuuhh, what did I do wrong?


You tried to copy and paste the picture


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

Yea, you have to upload it to image shack first then copy and past one of the forum tag/info for it.

Or any other upload site, i always use imageshack.


----------



## Burgerbob

yay! finally got a pic of my desktop WITH my PC...




You can see my DSL modem staring from on top of my subwoofer below the desk... along with my poor unused backup Logitech PS/2 mouse behind the keyboard.


----------



## bigsaucybob

Burgerbob said:
			
		

> yay! finally got a pic of my desktop WITH my PC...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see my DSL modem staring from on top of my subwoofer below the desk... along with my poor unused backup Logitech PS/2 mouse behind the keyboard.



Nice case.


----------



## jp198780

yeah, how much did you pay 4 it?


----------



## dannyjjang




----------



## jp198780

i got a simliar TV in my bedroom, look at them little weights .


----------



## sm100378

*Ski Club Desk...Which page?*

Hi,

I was browsing through this about a week ago and saw a desk I really liked.  The owner has three flat lcd screens on a corner desk.  It says he is the owner of ski club usa or something?  It was a very clean setup.  

I wanted to know if someone can direct me to that picture, as I want to get that desk.  

Thanks for any help, much appreciated!!


----------



## Arti_2005

Hey guys this is my first post and im liking it here and everybody seems cool 

Here are my pics and specs are in the sig.


----------



## Hin325

Hello! 

This is my computer! 


















*___________________________*
_Gigabyte GA-G1975X
Pentium D 3.2
Memory Ram 1536mb
200Gb Sata HDD Maxtor
XFX 7600Gt 256mb
cd/Dvd Burner Lg DL and a Tdk._


----------



## jancz3rt

*Niice*

I am liking all the new PC pciture entries. It's always really cool seeing what other people's PCs look like. 

JAN


----------



## dannyjjang

dannyjjang said:
			
		

>


i love surfing online and watching tv in the meantime...and i lift weights while downloading something small, or waiting to get in a game server. Time is MOney!


----------



## Burgerbob

jp198780 said:
			
		

> yeah, how much did you pay 4 it?


 around $60, if i remember correctly.


----------



## ArmedPsycho

I just bought myself my first LCD monitor! What do you guys think of it??


----------



## Arti_2005

Nice lcd monitor, and love the desk very clean.


----------



## jp198780

nicee screen, how much you pay? and where? what size?

i was thinking about posting a pic of my GX240, but seen 1, seen em all , i aint got nuttin done 2 it, all OEM.


----------



## Jon.

Here be mine.


----------



## jp198780

no way!!!! lol, what monitor is that?! lmao, i have that same kind hooked up on my 240 lol, 1st i thought you had the Compaq monitor sitting on a airbag lol, then i seen the plug thing, and knew it was a sand filled weight.


----------



## Jon.

Hahaha.

The LCD is a 19' AGM wide screen.

And the weights are just like 25 pound plastic, no sand lol. Don't need em, got metal weights now


----------



## Arti_2005

Whats the WD 40 for?

Here is my other computer which i dont use really


----------



## jp198780

Jon, is the Compaq monitor a MV720? if soo, thats an exact thing as the monitor with my 240.


----------



## ArmedPsycho

jp198780 said:
			
		

> nicee screen, how much you pay? and where? what size?
> 
> i was thinking about posting a pic of my GX240, but seen 1, seen em all , i aint got nuttin done 2 it, all OEM.


Its 19". I bought it at Harvey Norman. It cost 354 euros


----------



## jp198780

thats nice, whats that in USD?

here's a pic of my GX240 off, not running, didnt have a CPU, takin about a week ago lol: http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g200/jp198780/Picture.jpg.

here's it runnin, takin like 20 mins ago, damnn, just noticed my clock got unplugged : http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g200/jp198780/Picture001.jpg.


----------



## Shane

This isnt my actual pic but my comps the same. 
Hp pavilion
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b125/shaneathome/base.jpg


----------



## jp198780

thats a nice one.


----------



## H-Bomb

You ain't a playa unless your pc is on a little shelf


----------



## wicked859

.................i guess i "aint a playa" then lol


----------



## tommycompton

here's my rig


----------



## Arti_2005

Looks very nice, love it.


----------



## Habanerosky

Awesome organization with the wires, I only wish i had that kind of technique. Nice board 
I noticed that the four-pin connector on the board is unplugged... is there any reason? should i unplug mine?


----------



## tommycompton

Habanerosky said:
			
		

> Awesome organization with the wires, I only wish i had that kind of technique. Nice board
> I noticed that the four-pin connector on the board is unplugged... is there any reason? should i unplug mine?


i don't plug in the four pin because i didn't need too. i believe its only needed if your gpu(s) don't have their own power supply source


----------



## bigsaucybob

tommycompton said:
			
		

> here's my rig



That is a sweet rig.Those water cooling tubes look massive.


----------



## Ku-sama

tommycompton said:
			
		

> here's my rig



got my props


----------



## The_Other_One

I might get some other drives...  Possibly a black floppy drive, but that's my computer now.  It SEEMS to be working fine, though the HD's making some odd noises.  I'll probably end up exchaning it for another.

Oh yeah, specs if anyone's interested...
AMD Athlon X2 4200(2x512k L2)
Asus A8N-SLI Delux
2x1024M Kingston Value RAM(CAS 3)
eVGA 7600GT w/ 256M RAM
160G Seagate(making funny noises, so it'll probably be exchanged)
NEC DVD+/- RW with DVD-RAM support

I might add my WinTV to it eventually...


----------



## bigsaucybob

The_Other_One said:
			
		

> I might get some other drives...  Possibly a black floppy drive, but that's my computer now.  It SEEMS to be working fine, though the HD's making some odd noises.  I'll probably end up exchaning it for another.
> 
> Oh yeah, specs if anyone's interested...
> AMD Athlon X2 4200(2x512k L2)
> Asus A8N-SLI Delux
> 2x1024M Kingston Value RAM(CAS 3)
> eVGA 7600GT w/ 256M RAM
> 160G Seagate(making funny noises, so it'll probably be exchanged)
> NEC DVD+/- RW with DVD-RAM support
> 
> I might add my WinTV to it eventually...




Speks, nice computer.


----------



## holyjunk

The_Other_One said:
			
		

> I might get some other drives...  Possibly a black floppy drive, but that's my computer now.  It SEEMS to be working fine, though the HD's making some odd noises.  I'll probably end up exchaning it for another.
> 
> Oh yeah, specs if anyone's interested...
> AMD Athlon X2 4200(2x512k L2)
> Asus A8N-SLI Delux
> 2x1024M Kingston Value RAM(CAS 3)
> eVGA 7600GT w/ 256M RAM
> 160G Seagate(making funny noises, so it'll probably be exchanged)
> NEC DVD+/- RW with DVD-RAM support
> 
> I might add my WinTV to it eventually...


Can I see some different views on that puppy?


----------



## Ku-sama

might post a pic if i can ever find a camera


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

holyjunk125 said:
			
		

> Can I see some different views on that puppy?



I wanna see under the hood...... Please


----------



## bigsaucybob

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> might post a pic if i can ever find a camera :Rolleyes:



WOW, when did you get that rig?


----------



## Ku-sama

today... i MIGHT not keep it though


----------



## bigsaucybob

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> today... i MIGHT not keep it though



Send it my way, it does seem like a little too much power.


----------



## Ku-sama

lol, well, i have a 2 week trial thing going on, if i like it, ill pay for it, but if i dont like it, ill go back to using my 4000+ rig


----------



## tommycompton

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> today... i MIGHT not keep it though


i definitely gotta see some pics to believe it


----------



## DKdeadly

how is he able to fit DDR2 1066 ?

The motheboard doesint support it max you can go is ddr2 800

and by the way how can you just try a pc and then return it ?


----------



## Habanerosky

The clutter is driving me nutts... 

I'll post a picture of the inside sometime (although it's not flashy or anything like some of you fellas )


----------



## wicked859

lol, I love the case man, btw nice shoe lol


----------



## Ku-sama

DKdeadly said:
			
		

> how is he able to fit DDR2 1066 ?
> 
> The motheboard doesint support it max you can go is ddr2 800
> 
> and by the way how can you just try a pc and then return it ?


DDR2 800 by default clocks but it can be overclocked to 1066 stably, i chose the higher speed RAM so i can run it at the higher speeds, so i set a memory divider to have it run at DDR2 1066... and i'm testing it out, my old boss called me up and gave me a $5000 budget on a computer, he told to if i wanted it after 2 weeks id have to pay for it, i dont think ill keep it though, its a fun experiance though


----------



## vroom_skies

Habanerosky said:
			
		

>



Mate, please clean your lcd's and room for that matter. lol

Bob


----------



## thealmightyone

That's how a desk SHOULD be.


----------



## Arti_2005

thealmightyone said:
			
		

> That's how a desk SHOULD be.



Were u seppose to post a pic?


----------



## wicked859

lol, are are you saying that all desks should be cluttered and dissorganized??


----------



## thealmightyone

Well, im used to working all 'disorganised' and cluttered, and prefer it, cos everthing you need isn't in a draw, which requires you to actually pull that draw out, but it's all on the desk. My desk at work was an utter tip a few days ago, and isn't much better now.


----------



## wicked859

hey, whats a site to resize a image again?


----------



## Bobo

www.imageshack.us, when you upload it, just check the box to resize it.


----------



## wicked859

just my main and another one i been putting together.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

And tidyed up...
Nothing special, at all...






Well, compaired to what you guys have.


----------



## 4W4K3

A little update on my layout. Decided to get an external USB keyboard since hmy hands on top of the laptop makes it (alogn with my hands) hotter. I also would like to try and keep the keyboard free of finger grime/sweat, etc. It should make the keyboard and palm rest area of the laptop free of discoloration and grime, and hopefully extend the life of the laptop by keeping it cooler. If you can't tell, I also have the back end raised about 1" to help with ventilation. Just used the backs of CD-ROM bay covers, they are actually quite sturdy/stable and hold it firmly.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Hmm, my stuff sure does clutter the computer area after awhile... my room miught as well be down here, or this thing up in my room.

Bah, like that'll ever happen... a computer in my room.


----------



## 4W4K3

Hyper_Kagome said:
			
		

> Hmm, my stuff sure does clutter the computer area after awhile... my room miught as well be down here, or this thing up in my room.
> 
> Bah, like that'll ever happen... a computer in my room.



Parent's don't want it, or you jsut don't have enough room?

You should start camping out in the comuter room, bring snacks and a sleeeping bag..the whole works. Maybe they'll get the hint lmao.


----------



## jp198780

are those ISA's in that 1 computer Wicked?


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Parents won't allow it, more my step dad then mother...

My father has no problem with it.

If I camp out here, which I basically already do, I'd get in MORE trouble.


----------



## wicked859

yep, isas those are.


----------



## Edgesilhouette

Even though it a compaq, it has been twisted and made into something crazy. I did a complete wipe when i got this computer. Also i got it for 200 bucks so it was a steal. It was a SR1300NX when i first got it now its something else




Lit up




The side with the window was made by me and a jig saw with plexie glass i also spray painted the blue part. This was a buget computer when i got it. lol


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Edgesilhouette said:
			
		

> Even though it a compaq, it has been twisted and made into something crazy. I did a complete wipe when i got this computer. Also i got it for 200 bucks so it was a steal. It was a SR1300NX when i first got it now its something else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lit up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The side with the window was made by me and a jig saw with plexie glass i also spray painted the blue part. This was a buget computer when i got it. lol



Very nice work.


----------



## Edgesilhouette

Thanks


----------



## Arti_2005

Yea thats good work. I have the same compaq case.


----------



## WeatherMan

Theres my system just before I put my new Watercooling in


----------



## kgod86

*Here is my work in progress*


----------



## WeatherMan

Heres my system with the watercooling in it 









Need to shorten them cables 
N maybe move the rad!


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

looks like u cleaned up pretty nicely so far. yea try to hide those fan cables. eeverything looks nice. coo


----------



## bigsaucybob

Bootup05 said:
			
		

> Heres my system with the watercooling in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to shorten them cables
> N maybe move the rad!



I like those watercooling tubes, it would be cooler if the coolant was actually red instead of the tubes.


----------



## spike27z

I'm so happy! I just spent like 2 hours installing some new fans and rewiring my entire pc. it was chaos before, now I can see the motherboard like you guys! 


















edit: OMFG JUST CHECKED MY TEMPS. 28c cpu, 30c mobo. *pets computer*


----------



## tommycompton

all done with rewiring my new case, installed uv cathodes and replaced some of my old sleeving with uv sleeving. now i just need some green or yellow fluid to complete it.


----------



## Rip_Uk

that looks stunning.


----------



## Nini

Hehe heres a suky pic of mine (still has the labels on it .lol)


----------



## Rip_Uk

how come the mouse is hanging off your desk? lol


----------



## Nini

Rip_Uk said:
			
		

> how come the mouse is hanging off your desk? lol



 i like usin the mouse in the air....

lol jk it had to fit in the picture..umm ya..


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

Nini said:
			
		

> i like usin the mouse in the air....
> 
> lol jk it had to fit in the picture..umm ya..




LOL! flying mouuuuse.


----------



## leSHok

ehh i wish i had a pic at this time but...
i have a daul monitor setup and next to that i have a 13 inch tv with cable
next to that printer

i have no space left


----------



## leSHok

here's a picture of mine!!!


----------



## SanTa

Not much, but Im getting my new case soon and what not. and im using my lil brothers pc since I just sold mine

http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h34/daablaa/after/DSCF0671.jpg
http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h34/daablaa/after/DSCF0675.jpg


----------



## funkysnair

dunno if this will work

i just gone for the big space kinda case to keep componants clutter free to maximise air flow, case is solid,

did have blue neon tube on side of the acrylic door which showed the graphics which are etched into it-but i smashed it being to rough.....

http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/8128/dsc00053xm4.jpg


----------



## TEKKA

Just a quick update on my pc, i tried to clean up the cables a bit,
man i hate cables.


----------



## Nini

I like the lights there =))


----------



## TEKKA

If you are talking to me thanks.


----------



## jimmymac

funkysnair said:
			
		

> dunno if this will work
> 
> i just gone for the big space kinda case to keep componants clutter free to maximise air flow, case is solid,
> 
> did have blue neon tube on side of the acrylic door which showed the graphics which are etched into it-but i smashed it being to rough.....
> 
> http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/8128/dsc00053xm4.jpg



superb flag along front of the desk sir


----------



## funkysnair

lol thanx..... 

its been hanging there for bout 4 years now-still proud to be english

                                   "geordie english man"


----------



## Bobo

funkysnair said:
			
		

> lol thanx.....
> 
> its been hanging there for bout 4 years now-still proud to be english
> 
> "geordie english man"


I wish I was 100% english....but unfortunately I am only around 1/3 English.


----------



## wicked859

Ill try to post my new case by monday night, that is assuming I get it monday


----------



## funkysnair

Bobo said:


> I wish I was 100% english....but unfortunately I am only around 1/3 English.



still atleast you got some goodness in you lol


----------



## Geoff

I know it's not just my PC, but it's the closest picture I have.


----------



## Arti_2005

Looks nice. Everything matches


----------



## marquita188

P11 said:


> My Set-up:
> 
> http://www.pbase.com/p11/image/40811462
> http://www.pbase.com/p11/image/40811325
> http://www.pbase.com/p11/image/40811319
> http://www.pbase.com/p11/image/40811350



MY PC!!!!!!!!!


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms




----------



## Motoxrdude

monkeysims said:


>



Pretty


----------



## jancz3rt

*Nice*

I am liking it . The case is raggo. One thing I have to say I do not really understand is the positioning of the Arctic Freezer 64 HSF. It would seem more logical to have it produced so that the air would flow right-to-left. Oh well.


----------



## Motoxrdude

I dont have a steady hand, lol.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

jancz3rt said:


> I am liking it . The case is raggo. One thing I have to say I do not really understand is the positioning of the Arctic Freezer 64 HSF. It would seem more logical to have it produced so that the air would flow right-to-left. Oh well.



Do you think I should turn it around?, and by the way MXRdude, very nice


----------



## tommycompton

is it passive? or is there a fan on there?

if there is a fan i would turn it so it blows to the back of the case. a bag of zip ties wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

tommycompton said:


> is it passive? or is there a fan on there?
> 
> if there is a fan i would turn it so it blows to the back of the case. a bag of zip ties wouldn't hurt either.



It has a fan and I'll turn it round. I have some zip ties but I haven't got around to putting them on yet. I will and posts some new pics.


----------



## Geoff

Monkeysims, nice setup, but the AC logo is a bit mis-aligned 

And as Jan said, the cooler isnt in the best spot, but i think you told me you had it like that for a reason...


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

[-0MEGA-];398545 said:
			
		

> Monkeysims, nice setup, but the AC logo is a bit mis-aligned
> 
> And as Jan said, the cooler isnt in the best spot, but i think you told me you had it like that for a reason...



Ya I had my head turned crooked when I put the sticker on and it looked straight, lol. I turned the cooler around and did a bit of work with zip ties.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms




----------



## jancz3rt

*Good*

Yeah that looks way better now. Have you checked the temperatures BTW? It should have helped as well. I am actually considering getting the same HSF myslef.

JAN


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Right now I'm getting 36C at idle. At 70% load, I never went over 44C. It is a very nice HSF, well worth the $25 I payed for it.


----------



## P11

marquita188 said:


> MY PC!!!!!!!!!



LOL, that post is ancient. I've had a new pc for over a year now


----------



## The_Other_One

Motoxrdude said:


>



Hey, that's MY case


----------



## Geoff

monkeysims said:


> Right now I'm getting 36C at idle. At 70% load, I never went over 44C. It is a very nice HSF, well worth the $25 I payed for it.



Now your temps look more like mine used to, much better choice.


----------



## WeatherMan

bigsaucybob said:


> I like those watercooling tubes, it would be cooler if the coolant was actually red instead of the tubes.




Lol there actually clear tubes, and The die inside is red. Not the other way round


----------



## tommycompton

all done this time, my new psu(used to be antec truepower2 550) sleeved that one myself, this one i didn't have to. did some more wire management, this is the final cut.


----------



## Bobo

[jealousy] Wow that is a clean case [/jealousy]


----------



## jp198780

nice as hell tommy!!


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

tommycompton said:


> all done this time, my new psu(used to be antec truepower2 550) sleeved that one myself, this one i didn't have to. did some more wire management, this is the final cut.



mother f.........where do u live? hahahahhaaha


----------



## TEKKA

Hey guys I just got a new LCD (samsung) i have been using my dads for the past fews months. what do yall think?


----------



## Geoff

Thats sweet how you can make it vertical like that, but i dont know why you would want to, lol


----------



## bigsaucybob

[-0MEGA-];399904 said:
			
		

> Thats sweet how you can make it vertical like that, but i dont know why you would want to, lol



I was going to say the same thing, what is the point of having it like that?


----------



## jp198780

i dont like it like that...


----------



## jimmymac

bigsaucybob said:


> I was going to say the same thing, what is the point of having it like that?



my monitor has exactly the same feature....dell 20"

Its designed like that so that you can view pages (like A4) as they would appear when printed, its quite useful in design. 

Its also quite a novel way of reading a web page, looks a lot better when rotated....not easy to get used to though


----------



## Ku-sama

Ku-sama said:


> The rest: http://s20.photobucket.com/albums/b213/Ku-sama/My Sweet/


 
just a bump


----------



## jancz3rt

*Woohoo*

Yeah glad to see this thread revived. All of you guys are posting some great pictures to look at. I love blue as you may have noticed on the first post of this thread  Keep it up.

KU-SAMA - sweet setup, nice use of blue.

BLAKE - nice LCD - 19" I suppose - love the thin frame

TOMMYCOMPTON - very clean and professional looking mod 

JAN


----------



## jp198780

Ku-Sama, is that a HD unplugged? in like the 3rd picture, from the bottom...


----------



## Bobo

jp198780 said:


> Ku-Sama, is that a HD unplugged? in like the 3rd picture, from the bottom...


No, it is a SATA HDD that has both SATA and molex power connectors.  The SATA connectors are both connected.


----------



## TEKKA

jancz3rt said:


> BLAKE - nice LCD - 19" I suppose - love the thin frame



Yeh 19" would have been nice but as it is this monitor is 299.00 here in Australia and its a 17". The 19" was 449.00. 
Couldn't wait that long.


----------



## jp198780

Bobo said:


> No, it is a SATA HDD that has both SATA and molex power connectors.  The SATA connectors are both connected.



alright, i see it, im not familar with SATA drives, my computers are all IDE  .


----------



## ADE

*Get a load of mine!*






I know what your think'n, PIMP'N Right?


----------



## tommycompton

looks like you tore the card reader out of another case and put it in that one, big time pimpin


----------



## Bobo

tommycompton said:


> looks like you tore the card reader out of another case and put it in that one, big time pimpin


I think it came from a Compaq Presario.


----------



## tommycompton

that it is, i had a compaq and put the card reader in another case.  if you trim the right side off the faceplate and sand the edge all pretty, you can get ito your 3.5 bay, it will fit nice.


----------



## ADE

Yup. That's what makes it PIMP'N.  You'll never find a Computer that looks more PIMP'N then mine.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Haha*



ADE said:


> I know what your think'n, PIMP'N Right?



Seeing this made me laugh. How many PCs have participated in putting that together?

JAN


----------



## codeman0013

These cases all make me jealous mine isnt nearly that clean on the inside i dont know how to make it that way i'm also looking to buy a new one to replace this one.


----------



## Serenade_Me

my laptop


----------



## Geoff

Serenade_Me said:


> my laptop


What brand is that?  Is it a Gateway?


----------



## TEKKA

Yes, Yes Dont let this thread die!
I like seeing other peoples rigs.


----------



## Pc_Pimp

Heres are pic's of my computer, nothing special, except for a case mod i did.
http://rigshowcase.com/album_folder.php?u_id=340DlpCU&f_id=642
Click on the images for larger view


----------



## kgod86

*Help me out*

1


----------



## tommycompton

Pc_Pimp said:


> Heres are pic's of my computer, nothing special, except for a case mod i did.
> http://rigshowcase.com/album_folder.php?u_id=340DlpCU&f_id=642
> Click on the images for larger view



how come you didn't mount the plexi on the inside? it would probably look cleaner, as long as the metal edges of the hole are painted.
some wire management wouldn't hurt either. but i guess that might be kinda hard with that psu, spitting the wires right out the bottom like that.
not trying to be an ass, just trying to point out a few tips.


----------



## Serenade_Me

[-0MEGA-];411893 said:
			
		

> What brand is that?  Is it a Gateway?



yep, it's a Gateway


----------



## Pc_Pimp

tommycompton said:


> how come you didn't mount the plexi on the inside? it would probably look cleaner, as long as the metal edges of the hole are painted.
> some wire management wouldn't hurt either. but i guess that might be kinda hard with that psu, spitting the wires right out the bottom like that.
> not trying to be an ass, just trying to point out a few tips.


I was going to mount the plexi inside the case but the case is so small that there wasnt room for it to fit, So i just mounted it on the outside. As far as wire management i agree! Are there any threads on here that would help with that? thanks!


----------



## Beyond

My setup:

Everything (Viewsonic VX2025wm monitor, Insignia NS-B2111 6 1/2" bookshelf speakers)




Receiver powering the speakers (Pioneer VSX-516-K)




Close-up of the receiver




Close-up of the speakers




Headphones and headphone amp (Alessandro MS-1s and PA2V2)




Close-up of bowl pads on the MS-1s


----------



## Geoff

Nice background


----------



## Serenade_Me

haha I like how you have CF on one of the monitors


----------



## Dirkpitt289

Here's my mess. I'm surfing, watching a movie and rebuilding 2 laptops. Its just what I do...


----------



## Motoxrdude

I wonder what Beyond does on his computer


----------



## Nini

Dirkpitt289 said:
			
		

> Here's my mess. I'm surfing, watching a movie and rebuilding 2 laptops. Its just what I do...


Heh you ahve the same 2 monitors as my school (sorry random)

but having 2 monitors is awesome i'd like to watch a movie while doing somethin else


----------



## Dirkpitt289

Nini said:


> Heh you ahve the same 2 monitors as my school (sorry random)
> 
> but having 2 monitors is awesome i'd like to watch a movie while doing somethin else




Thanks, one is a 17 and the other is a 19. 19 for watching, 17 for surfing


----------



## DKdeadly

Finnaly got my new system tell me what ya think

[img=http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/4707/dsc00107js7.th.jpg]

[img=http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/628/dsc00104gs7.th.jpg]

[img=http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/9452/dsc00105tl2.th.jpg]

[img=http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/635/dsc00106bf3.th.jpg]

[img=http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/163/dsc00108zm2.th.jpg]

[img=http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/1046/dsc00109sp0.th.jpg]


----------



## TEKKA

That looks really nice DK, nice clean case there.


----------



## DKdeadly

Thanks but i will have to do some changes like put the harddrive down where the fan is and re seat the cpu fan because after i run Prime95 for like 30 min to test the system my cpu temps get up to 51C dont know why.


----------



## tommycompton

nice rig. 
your hd will fit nice in the bottom slot and you'll still be able to put it in backwards without worrying about the cables hitting the fan.
your mass of cables would look better pinned to the top of the case, and ran behind the hd cage.
you have the northbridge fan installed? you may get lower mobo temps without it, seeing as you don't have lc or a passive hs.


----------



## statue12

This is my new mac mini i bought


----------



## Nini

statue12 said:
			
		

> This is my new mac mini i bought


hehe kinda looks like a lunchbox


----------



## Geoff

What are the specs on that Mac Mini?


----------



## statue12

The specs are

G4 1.25ghz processor
1gb ddr 400 ram
40gb hd
ati 9200 32mb graphics
also got a cdrw
runing mac osx 10.3

bought it off ebay for £255 becuase i wanted to see what mac was all about as people says its good.  I am supprised at how fast it runs.


----------



## P11

Yup macs are good machines, I'm planning to purchase a Macbook Intel Core Duo in a couple weeks.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Its my temporary computer....


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Motoxrdude said:


> Its my temporary computer....



OMFG, when he sent me that picture earlier I laughed for 10 minutes. He has to hotwire it to boot it up, LMAO!


----------



## wicked859

thats in the running for the most ghetto pc cases


----------



## holyjunk

Motoxrdude said:


> Its my temporary computer....



Why don't you take it out of that case deal? It would get more air.


----------



## Arti_2005

Wow the PSU is laying on the motherboard :S. Yea u should take it out it will be much better. Pretty cool ghettoness though


----------



## Motoxrdude

Heh, i know. It has a blow hole on the top and one out the back. It just have it there so its all together and not spread out. Im ording my PC tomorrow so I dont have to put up with it any longer. I have to short those green and black wires together to turn it on, lol.
EDIT: I have a peice of cardboard between the mobo and the PSU so its all good


----------



## Iluvpenguins

Lol!


----------



## Ku-sama

lol, "ghettoist?" screw that... i had a box that i cut up, had a slot for the DVD-RW, fans, and even duct taped a little stand for the PSU, custom harddrive rack, and the motherboard was at the bottom with two little holes cut out for 120mm fans to blow air over it.. i have the little buttion on my mobo for turning it on and off... but the coolest part was the CCFL lights i had rigged up


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

Motoxrdude said:


> Its my temporary computer....



AHHAHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHA ROFLMFAO X 10000000. ooooooh damn dudde...... i dont kno wat to say.... just.....awesome!


----------



## Geoff

Wow motoxrdude!  How does that thing get any circulation?


----------



## Motoxrdude

Haha, theres a hole in the top and one in the back for all the connections. I think it wins the beuty contest


----------



## Apokarteron

Heres my baby:




http://www.apple.com/imac/gallery/qtvr.html


----------



## Burgerbob

macz...
Heres mine, updated to latest standards-


----------



## Motoxrdude

Pretty Colors. You ought to get changing LED fans so you can whatch your computer while you trip on acid.


----------



## TEKKA

Nice one burgerbob.


----------



## Geoff

Apokarteron said:


> Heres my baby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.apple.com/imac/gallery/qtvr.html



I have to admit, those look very, very nice.


----------



## Bobo

[-0MEGA-];417339 said:
			
		

> I have to admit, those look very, very nice.


That and the lack of viruses are really the only reasons that people buy them.  (normal people, not image editors, etc.)  I love the way that a mac looks, but having only USB/Firewire/network ports would be incredibly annoying.  I use parallel, serial, PS2, and vga ports more than anything, and I don't want to have to buy converters.


----------



## leetkyle

That'd be a heck of a lot of converters Bobo ;P

Will try and get some pics of my rig to post up!


----------



## thealmightyone

Got my new chipset heatsink on, ripped off the fan off my stock CPU cooler, and stuck that on. It's actually held in place between the graphics card and a heatpipe.





SLI will be a problem, though. Will have to buy a 70cm fan, attach it to the other side, then will have to modify the power cable, as a 2nd GPU will be right up against the heatsink.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Nice*

I always liked the look of DFI mobos. That combined with a nice case layout gets me enjoy the sight.

JAN


----------



## thealmightyone

Are there any motherboards where the stock chipset coolers are screwed on, rather than held on by springs? I really don't like the idea of having springs hold the sink down whilst it's curing, especially with me squeezing fans here and there


----------



## TEKKA

Motoxrdude said:


> Its my temporary computer....



Hey motoxrdude would that case happen to be the tupperware 2000.


----------



## Syrillian

This is my Primary:

[img=http://img305.imageshack.us/img305/1166/desk2dn5.th.jpg]

This is my Secondary, I use it for [email protected]:


----------



## Motoxrdude

TEKKA said:


> Hey motoxrdude would that case happen to be the tupperware 2000.



Hah, im not sure, It says HOMZ on the top of it though.


----------



## TEKKA

Motoxrdude said:


> Hah, im not sure, It says HOMZ on the top of it though.



LOL


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

*Pics*

Just a pic of my new set-up


----------



## jancz3rt

*Very very nice*

I must say your setup looks respectable. I would like something like that too  Could I ask what that tube thing on top the PC on the right is?

JAN


----------



## Geoff

jancz3rt said:


> I must say your setup looks respectable. I would like something like that too  Could I ask what that tube thing on top the PC on the right is?
> 
> JAN



I'm going to venture a guess and say it's a CD holder.


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

[-0MEGA-];420033 said:
			
		

> I'm going to venture a guess and say it's a CD holder.


*Bingo*

Yeah, I though I would post a pic up.  I just got the 19" LCD and the tower on the far left has my value components in it.


----------



## bigsaucybob

My new setup with my new 22" LCD.


----------



## Geoff

bigsaucybob said:


> My new setup with my new 22" LCD.



Thats a nice monitor you got there!


----------



## bigsaucybob

[-0MEGA-];420076 said:
			
		

> Thats a nice monitor you got there!



Thanks, I absolutely love it. Good price, great resolution, lots of inputs. I couldn't ask for anything more, well maybe a TV tuner but thats about it.


----------



## Yo-Yo

I thought I shoud finally post mine 













   I am very messy


----------



## vroom_skies

bigsaucybob said:


> My new setup with my new 22" LCD.



OO, It's a Jerker. I just got the same one for my college setup. How are you liking it.

Bob


----------



## Pr0

Well I guess Ill post mines now

this is my new pc which stays cool at 20C the whole time.

















this is my old pc with 2x 7800gtxs inside





My Setup


----------



## bball4life

Going to install a new window in my case tomorrow, gonna add an extra one on the top as well.  I'll post some pics when I am done with it.


----------



## Filip

Nice rig Pr0, love the blue fans, and... you're not ghosting with that laptop when you're playing CS:S, are you?


----------



## Pr0

filip-matijevic said:


> Nice rig Pr0, love the blue fans, and... you're not ghosting with that laptop when you're playing CS:S, are you?


 
 Well how did you know. heheh I sure do sometimes ghost with that second laptop as a second view cam.


----------



## chrisalviola

Cant show you mine i have naked chicks on wall paper.


----------



## Filip

Pr0 said:


> Well how did you know. heheh I sure do sometimes ghost with that second laptop as a second view cam.



Heh, beocuse I used to do it long time ago...


----------



## Archangel

hmm...    yea, the reson why i didnt have a very good looking case is visible in the right bottom corner..    shoes 




My first case mod,..   well, i had some help with it,  but i did most of it myself 
so, now i think im about the only one with a stainles steel roster in the side of the case 





this is my pc 
what do you think,..   should i paint the case?   (   pink,  or black or so,..  at least something that matches the colour of the blue light  )


----------



## TEKKA

if your going to paint it go black.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Heya*



Archangel said:


> hmm...    yea, the reson why i didnt have a very good looking case is visible in the right bottom corner..    shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first case mod,..   well, i had some help with it,  but i did most of it myself
> so, now i think im about the only one with a stainles steel roster in the side of the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my pc
> what do you think,..   should i paint the case?   (   pink,  or black or so,..  at least something that matches the colour of the blue light  )



Nice. I would paint it black myself. It could make it look a bit more mean. BTW you have a KME case right? I have the exact same side-door but a different case (look at the first post of this thread).

JAN


----------



## Archangel

jancz3rt said:


> Nice. I would paint it black myself. It could make it look a bit more mean. BTW you have a KME case right? I have the exact same side-door but a different case (look at the first post of this thread).



   i have no idea what brand my case is to be honest.    i got it for free,   so i didnt had to look for one. I think i'll make the case Dark Purple metallic,..   its such a nice colour,. and it fit's the blue light


----------



## Boomer

heres my first build. i just built it about a month ago.


----------



## thealmightyone

I must say, that is very nice indeed.


----------



## bball4life

thealmightyone said:


> I must say, that is very nice indeed.


And I must agree


----------



## mrjack

Boomer, why two DVD drives? Just curious as to why you have decided to use two drives.


----------



## bball4life

mrjack said:


> Boomer, why two DVD drives? Just curious as to why you have decided to use two drives.


I have 2 dvd drives, actually 1 DVD-RW and another CD-RW/DVD ROM combo, its very convinient you can leave the disks you use in your drives, and you don't have to worry about which drive you put a dvd in.  DVD drives are only like $5 anway.


----------



## wells

My current sweet set-up  
And yea, thats right... no hard drive.


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

Here is my new rig, same case, new mobo/cpu/temporary video card/hdd.


----------



## Ku-sama

LSK, Switch the little SODIMM looking card around on your motherboard, it should be on Single card, not dual...


----------



## Boomer

mrjack said:


> Boomer, why two DVD drives? Just curious as to why you have decided to use two drives.



pretty much same reason as bball4life. i have the same setup as him.


----------



## Ku-sama

i have 4 DVD burners  just depeneds on what your doing.... im mass copying my friends home movies right now.... i need 15 copies of 80 DVDs...


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

Ku-sama said:


> LSK, Switch the little SODIMM looking card around on your motherboard, it should be on Single card, not dual...




Yea.....I looked at that thing a few times, i figured thats what it was for, didnt look it up in the manual, i tried to flip it around before i got everything together, but it didnt seem to come out easily, and i didnt wanna break it, it is very fragile.  I do notice that it then runs my card at 8x instead of 16x.  But thats pry fine, since its just a mainstream card.  I might switch it around later and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Archangel

{LSK} Otacon said:


> Yea.....I looked at that thing a few times, i figured thats what it was for, didnt look it up in the manual, i tried to flip it around before i got everything together, but it didnt seem to come out easily, and i didnt wanna break it, it is very fragile.  I do notice that it then runs my card at 8x instead of 16x.  But thats pry fine, since its just a mainstream card.  I might switch it around later and see if it makes a difference.



well.. SLI does load the CPU a bit,..  i dont think you would notice a speed difference because of the x8/x16 bus speed difference.   but im not sure if the CPU gets some extra work now because the motherboard has SLI enabled, because there arnt 2 cards in it.


----------



## Ku-sama

{LSK} Otacon said:


> Yea.....I looked at that thing a few times, i figured thats what it was for, didnt look it up in the manual, i tried to flip it around before i got everything together, but it didnt seem to come out easily, and i didnt wanna break it, it is very fragile.  I do notice that it then runs my card at 8x instead of 16x.  But thats pry fine, since its just a mainstream card.  I might switch it around later and see if it makes a difference.



you have to push down on the little silver tabs on the sides


----------



## thealmightyone

Re-seated my northbridge heatsink, cos I knew from when I first put it on, that my temps hadnt lowered as much as I'd thought. Was expecting a 4C drop, actually got a 10C drop (idle), down to 33C (room temp 22.3C).





When I can be bothered, I'll tape up some of the holes to prevent any air being pulled back in.

EDIT: That is indeed the 70mm fan I ripped off the stock AMD heatsink, and resting on the CD drive is a 12cm blower.


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

Archangel said:


> well.. SLI does load the CPU a bit,..  i dont think you would notice a speed difference because of the x8/x16 bus speed difference.   but im not sure if the CPU gets some extra work now because the motherboard has SLI enabled, because there arnt 2 cards in it.




It did up my 3DMark scores about 300 marks, so i guess it was a nice increase in performance.  Wasnt noticable to me though, since it plays all my games fine at 1024x768.


----------



## CS Source Lover




----------



## chrisalviola

I still play with this thing and it is a computer.


----------



## Shane

CS Source Lover said:


>



I just love those old computers 

I hate to see when people smash these old computers like i saw on youtube the other day because in a way there trashing history away and its sad.
Especialy when there working fine too


----------



## chrisalviola

well unlike furniture and jewelry computers decrease value over time...


----------



## chrisalviola

if someone only buys antique computers no one would trow away any old computers.


----------



## Archangel

chrisalviola said:


> if someone only buys antique computers no one would trow away any old computers.



put it on ebay, and say thet it might have been property of the pope


----------



## Yue

lol archangel.


----------



## adailham

*The Super Computer*

***Picture Removed***


----------



## Bobo

Awwwwww!  The poor little rat.....


----------



## Archangel

damn.... that almost made me puke


----------



## bigsaucybob

Thats gross.


----------



## thealmightyone

Has the gross post been deleted?


----------



## Geoff

thealmightyone said:


> Has the gross post been deleted?



Nope, not yet.

I wonder how the rat got in their...


----------



## Shane

adailham said:


> ***Picture Removed***


 
Thats just nasty man


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

Damn guess i missed it lol.


----------



## thealmightyone

The picture must have been removed MOMENTS before I first opened this thread.


----------



## Impr3ssiv3




----------



## Geoff

Impr3ssiv3 said:


>



I'm likeing the P180B


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

why thank you


i have the standard TriCool fans and a Thermaltake Smartfan 2.0(the one that has 3 different ways to use)


i have done a little wire management but not that much so soon ima add another cable to my PSU so i dont have all my molex going to one thing(currently i have 4 piggy backed off of one another)


and for some reason my GPU temps are like 51C idle(which seems high)


----------



## Filip

Here's my boring PC


----------



## Geoff

It may be boring, but it sure is clean


----------



## WeatherMan

Sure is big aswell 

What case is it BTW?


----------



## Filip

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> It may be boring, but it sure is clean



Heh, I clean it once a month at least, I took this just after cleaning it.


			
				Bootup05 said:
			
		

> Sure is big aswell
> 
> What case is it BTW?



If I only knew that info, lol, it's some old case, that was in mint condition that I found on my cousins attic, it's huge. Very good airflow.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Nice*



Impr3ssiv3 said:


>



I like your desk. I am getting sick of my small LCD monitor when I see yours. Somebody gimme money for a 20".

JAN


----------



## thealmightyone

Thought I'd rub it in some more...





2x 19". Left from dabs.com, and right from pcworld. It was on sale


----------



## tdeath101

heres mine lol


----------



## leetkyle

stridex?

the earlier case on this page has some great cable management and room for two psus! ;drool.


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

jancz3rt said:


> I like your desk. I am getting sick of my small LCD monitor when I see yours. Somebody gimme money for a 20".
> 
> JAN



TY

this is in our office and my moms PC is right next to it. I have my satelittle speakers spread back farther on the desk. Before i had to use my moms comp for doing things faster but now mines better. Its so weird going from a 19" 1280 X 1024 monitor to a 17" 1024 X 768

Ill show a pic of the insides after i redo my PSU cable setup, which is actually pretty cramped in the bottom


----------



## Filip

leetkyle said:


> the earlier case on this page has some great cable management and room for two psus! ;drool.



Heh, thanks, but it's nothing special, and why what would you do with 2 PSU's in same case?


----------



## jljhlhl

I havent posted in here for a while, and I changed a few things. 










Nothing overly special, but it works, and I like it.


----------



## Shane

Impr3ssiv3 said:


>



That case is very tall 
But nice


----------



## jamesb21222

jljhlhl said:


> I havent posted in here for a while, and I changed a few things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing overly special, but it works, and I like it.



hey man! carefull with that subwoofer!


----------



## jamesb21222

Filip said:


> Here's my boring PC


Wow! thats like one of the biggest cases ive ever saw


----------



## jljhlhl

> hey man! carefull with that subwoofer!



Lol, I'd like it to be somewhere else, more open, but theres 5 people in a 1100 sq/ft house, and theres no room as you can see for 2 computers, 7 speakers and a printer.


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

AMD said:


> That case is very tall
> But nice





thats the first thing i said when i saw it but its nice, just seems to be running a little hot for normal(50C GPU temp)

Here are pics of my insides(not the best but better than before):













any ideas on how to clean it up a bit


----------



## jancz3rt

Impr3ssiv3 said:


> thats the first thing i said when i saw it but its nice, just seems to be running a little hot for normal(50C GPU temp)
> 
> Here are pics of my insides(not the best but better than before):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any ideas on how to clean it up a bit



Heya I would recommend you to get round IDE cables. It should improve the airflow and at the same time, look better. Other than that, it seems clean enough to me.

JAN


----------



## Tystrasza

new comp just built it last week


----------



## jancz3rt

*Sweet*

That's a great looking PC. I must admit I am jealous of your LCD monitor! Hyundai all the way!

JAN


----------



## Shane

Impr3ssiv3 said:


> thats the first thing i said when i saw it but its nice, just seems to be running a little hot for normal(50C GPU temp)
> 
> Here are pics of my insides(not the best but better than before):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any ideas on how to clean it up a bit



Whats that thing at the bottom right of the case?

The white box thing with a ring?


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

My Laptop (Specs in the Sig).







xD


----------



## Shane

Tystrasza said:


> new comp just built it last week



Ooh man thats sweet 

Just like jancz3rt im jealous. 

How come you have no cd drive in that beauty?

You have external one?


----------



## 4W4K3

Aww lucky. I bet that's a fun laptop to game on.

And I love the duck lol



AMD said:


> How come you have no cd drive in that beauty?
> 
> You have external one?



It looks stealthed, at least the top tray does. I tried that a while ago, never worked like I wanted it to lol. But that looks pretty smooth if it is.


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

4W4K3 said:


> Aww lucky. I bet that's a fun laptop to game on.
> 
> And I love the duck lol



lol, yer its great to game on, nice big screen xD. the only problem is where the silver part with the touchpad at the front is, is also where the harddrives are, so it gets very hot...
its also nearly a year old


----------



## Tystrasza

thanks, both the top 2 are stealthed, just the very top dvd one is noticeable cuz the dvd tray isnt flat so it doesnt stay on flat like the CD one below it. I am workin on that though..


----------



## 4W4K3

Ooo, yah spacing and all is hard. That second one is perfect, good job  Mine would always pop off or start to rotate, very annoying.


----------



## holyjunk

Tystrasza said:


> new comp just built it last week



Very nice monitor and pc. Can you give me a link on that monitor please?


----------



## Tystrasza

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16824179035


----------



## TEKKA

Dropkickmurphys said:


> My Laptop (Specs in the Sig).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xD



very nice laptop. what size screen is that?


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

TEKKA said:


> very nice laptop. what size screen is that?



its either 17" or 19", cant remember, but its f*cking great xD

*EDIT* just measured it, its a 19" xD


----------



## Bobo

Dropkickmurphys said:


> its either 17" or 19", cant remember, but its f*cking great xD


It certainly isn't 19", and it probably isn't 17".  Actually it looks more like a 15.4".  Measure it.


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

Bobo said:


> It certainly isn't 19", and it probably isn't 17".  Actually it looks more like a 15.4".  Measure it.



i did measure it, it came out at 19... and the website says its 17", so its Definately NOT 15.4.... it is one HUGE laptop though...


----------



## Bobo

Dropkickmurphys said:


> i did measure it, it came out at 19... and the website says its 17", so its Definately NOT 15.4.... it is one HUGE laptop though...


I can tell you with certainty that it isn't 19"  But ok with the 17"...it just doesn't look like it.  Well nice lappy anyway.


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

Bobo said:


> I can tell you with certainty that it isn't 19"  But ok with the 17"...it just doesn't look like it.  Well nice lappy anyway.



well, TBH, the actully Screen is 17" the size including the black area is nearly 19".....


----------



## Bobo

Dropkickmurphys said:


> well, TBH, the actully Screen is 17" the size including the black area is nearly 19".....


Yea ok that sounds better....LCDs are measured with just the screen size, not the frame.


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

Bobo said:


> Yea ok that sounds better....LCDs are measured with just the screen size, not the frame.



ah ok lol, i didnt know that, i just thought it was like other monitors / TV's etc...


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

AMD said:


> Whats that thing at the bottom right of the case?
> 
> The white box thing with a ring?





its my HDD bracket.

the P180B has two modules, persay, that you can put your HDD. the on the the bottom right is one of them and i put it down there for better airflow and the other module goes right above that in the empty space where the fan is, but i took that out for airflow


----------



## Diamondsleeper

*My Latest Creation*

This is what I completed about 2 weeks ago. Pics are before I added the 4th Raptor 74GB.  The top HD is the EIDA drive with a SATA adapter on it.


----------



## tommycompton

that looks real nice, nice and clean. if you could turn your hdd's around it would look even cleaner. 
usually that northbridge fan is used with passive or watercooling, you might actually get better airflow without it.


----------



## Archangel

damn... that looks really nice.    my pc doesnt even look half that good i think  

Good job,.   but yea, like tommy said, if you put the HDD's the other way around, it would look even better i think 

I like those LED's on the RAM...   but whet do they indicate?


----------



## thealmightyone

When all the LEDs are lit on both modules, the apocalypse shall begin. Mwhahaha.


----------



## Ku-sama

Archangel said:


> damn... that looks really nice.    my pc doesnt even look half that good i think
> 
> Good job,.   but yea, like tommy said, if you put the HDD's the other way around, it would look even better i think
> 
> I like those LED's on the RAM...   but whet do they indicate?




it indicates RAM usage im pretty sure, if not, then the temperature


----------



## leetkyle

AMD said:


> Whats that thing at the bottom right of the case?
> 
> The white box thing with a ring?



that's the lower hard drive cage. p180 all the way! it's where my raptor is housed.


----------



## donjuan1jr

This is my college setup, usually a little more cramped at home, so i like it better here, cept for the shotty internet connection.


----------



## tweaker

Archangel said:
			
		

> I like those LED's on the RAM...   but whet do they indicate?



Those are activity leds.


----------



## Ku-sama

pics of my new computer case soon


----------



## Ku-sama

sorry bout the bad pic, kinda cheap camera


----------



## Diamondsleeper

tommycompton said:


> that looks real nice, nice and clean. if you could turn your hdd's around it would look even cleaner.
> usually that northbridge fan is used with passive or watercooling, you might actually get better airflow without it.



I know it says something like that about the fan. No offense but its better with it in my opinion. In any case it sure doesn't hurt anything.  How can a fan hurt the efficiency of cooling.  Makes no sense.  I believe ASUS just doesn't want anyone to think its necessary to use, that their heat pipe system is not adequate on its own. That's why they would prefer for it not to be seen being used unless you are water cooling.  Its political.  Yes it is designed with water cooling in mind.  That is true. That doesn't mean it hurts the efficiency of the overall cooling of your case.  As far as the fan itself being an obstruction to air flow...That's absurd.  Just look at how wide open everyting is.


----------



## tommycompton

Diamondsleeper said:


> I know it says something like that about the fan. No offense but its better with it in my opinion. In any case it sure doesn't hurt anything.  How can a fan hurt the efficiency of cooling.  Makes no sense.  I believe ASUS just doesn't want anyone to think its necessary to use, that their heat pipe system is not adequate on its own. That's why they would prefer for it not to be seen being used unless you are water cooling.  Its political.  Yes it is designed with water cooling in mind.  That is true. That doesn't mean it hurts the efficiency of the overall cooling of your case.  As far as the fan itself being an obstruction to air flow...That's absurd.  Just look at how wide open everyting is.



use it if ya like i could give a rats ass, it just may direct the airflow for specifically the north bridge but may also direct some of that air that normally cools the mofsets, making it perhaps a little less efficient, absurd i dunno about that. i'm just know what the cooler is for and i'll take asus's word for it, no offence.


----------



## Diamondsleeper

Archangel said:


> damn... that looks really nice.    my pc doesnt even look half that good i think
> 
> Good job,.   but yea, like tommy said, if you put the HDD's the other way around, it would look even better i think
> 
> I like those LED's on the RAM...   but whet do they indicate?



The LED's on the RAM indicate how active it is.  Like a throttle.  If I'm playing EA Games Battlefield 2 they pretty much max out.


----------



## Adam135

*Mine*

*Sorry Pic taken with phone*





Current








Current Build


----------



## Archangel

Adam135 said:


> *Sorry Pic taken with phone*



Looks very nice..   so far i think i have the pc with the worst interrior...


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

i would suggest not to get the P180 IF you are big on wire management


----------



## Ku-sama

Ku-sama said:


> sorry bout the bad pic, kinda cheap camera




gawd, fine, dont comment


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Ku-Samaaaaaa, it's all seeee through.
Coolies.

Mine is so plain. Oh wells. I love it anyway.
=]


----------



## Nini

Blue Looks great. i want mine all blue too but..





Hyper_Kagome said:


> Ku-Samaaaaaa, it's all seeee through.
> Coolies.
> 
> Mine is so plain. Oh wells. I love it anyway.
> =]


 Mine is plain plain ..cant get any more plain


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Nini said:


> Mine is plain plain ..cant get any more plain



I know, same, mines just a closed in case, with a small little blue light that shines from some cracks from when the computer techs put another fan in for us, oddly, with a blue light. Not really seen, so kind of a waste.


----------



## The_Beast

Ku-sama your looks great and that is saying something. I hate those all clear cases but yours look really good.


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

Ku-sama said:


> gawd, fine, dont comment





ok



































couldnt help it

like see throughynessfulicallytiousitic


----------



## Ku-sama

more pics to come...


----------



## Motoxrdude

Ku-sama said:


> more pics to come...



Awesome! I really liked the way your computer turned out! There is so much potential in your case and i think you have gotten about 50% there. Ever consider putting a fish tank in your case? That would boost your pimp o meter off the charts!


----------



## Nini

Motoxrdude said:


> Awesome! I really liked the way your computer turned out! There is so much potential in your case and i think you have gotten about 50% there. Ever consider putting a fish tank in your case? That would boost your pimp o meter off the charts!




Fried Fish for dinner.... jk.. that would be cool


----------



## Ku-sama

i was actually considering putting gupies in a little tank, which would be my reservoir..


----------



## Motoxrdude

Heh, if you did do that, just make sure to stick a filter over the intake and outake tubes so the fish dont clog up your water cooling unit!


----------



## Ku-sama

Motoxrdude said:


> Heh, if you did do that, just make sure to stick a filter over the intake and outake tubes so the fish dont clog up your water cooling unit!



nothing but the best mesh wireing, but i dropped the idea, cause the fish food and fishy poop would ruin the system


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

That is the best idea ever.


----------



## The_Beast

yeah except the fish crap


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

Compaq on the outside....  Hybrid on the inside......


----------



## Archangel

Nini said:


> Mine is plain plain ..cant get any more plain



Mine WAS plain..   thats why saw's were invented i guess


----------



## g4m3rof1337

http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m281/s3xy_b4ck/comp.jpg

ok i just moved the desk last night so its messy around the room uh.. the shirt on chairr is cause i usualy sit with no shirt on cause its more comfortable and the chair is cold lol and uh anything else lemme know lol


----------



## TEKKA

How come you have a really really really big can of red bull in your room?


----------



## jancz3rt

*hehe*



bumblebee_tuna said:


> Compaq on the outside....  Hybrid on the inside......



Nice hybrid work. The Compaq needed it. I did something simmilar to my old Compaq too.

JAN


----------



## TEKKA

Hey jan is your desk still as clean as it was in the first post?


----------



## Archangel

Wheee... a compaq with actually something under the hood


----------



## jancz3rt

TEKKA said:


> Hey jan is your desk still as clean as it was in the first post?



Hehe...almost. There is a plate with some food on it now as well as some cables for my Ipod and digital camera. Other than that, it's still very tidy.

JAN


----------



## TEKKA

im trying to get my desk tidy.  too many things i need on there


----------



## Diamondsleeper

tommycompton said:


> that looks real nice, nice and clean. if you could turn your hdd's around it would look even cleaner.
> usually that northbridge fan is used with passive or watercooling, you might actually get better airflow without it.




Personally I like the hard drives like that. I like the arteries of the system showing.


----------



## Redbull{wings}

TEKKA said:


> How come you have a really really really big can of red bull in your room?



and can I have it?


----------



## Archangel

TEKKA said:


> How come you have a really really really big can of red bull in your room?



i think thats a trashcan    you see a lot of those around in schools over here ( RB, coca cola, Pepsi, you name it  )


----------



## g4m3rof1337

not really just a trashcan i have one next to me but i snagged it from the store that threw it away, but iam going to use it for a cooler for lan parties that ill host, and currently its holding papers and misc. stuff untill i find time lol

EDIT:::: if all else fails wiht the can cooler ill use it as a comp carrier or turn it into a comp tower lol


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

Archangel said:


> Wheee... a compaq with actually something under the hood



Thanks, and it's great for college.....  With the exception of the faint glow of LEDs and some stickers, it looks almost completely stock on the outside, making it a less apt target for theft.......

It's funny, almost nothing on it stock anymore......  It's kind of like that 'change every single plank on a boat, one at a time, and do you have the same boat that you started with' kind of thing......


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

g4m3rof1337 said:


> not really just a trashcan i have one next to me but i snagged it from the store that threw it away, but iam going to use it for a cooler for lan parties that ill host, and currently its holding papers and misc. stuff untill i find time lol
> 
> EDIT:::: if all else fails wiht the can cooler ill use it as a comp carrier or turn it into a comp tower lol



You see them a lot around extreme sporting events......  A lot of times, sponsors will give them away to their (sponsee's?)


----------



## g4m3rof1337

nope 

 the conveinent store i live by was throwing it away, cause they got a better looking one....
  but i got that and figureing what to do with it lol


----------



## TEKKA

Just a few changes since my last pic, Put in a new blue antec fan on the door and added a sony cd burner.


----------



## Archangel

nice looking case


----------



## Shane

Very nice Tekka


----------



## TEKKA

Archangel said:


> nice looking case





AMD said:


> Very nice Tekka



Thanks


----------



## TEKKA

Hey guys my dad just gave me some 5.1 speakers look.    1000 watts.











and five of these guys.


----------



## Bobo

He just gave them to you, yet the date is almost 4 years ago?


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Bobo said:


> He just gave them to you, yet the date is almost 4 years ago?



The date is clearly wrong since his system has a Pentium D, and they weren't around 4 years ago.


----------



## Archangel

Bobo said:


> He just gave them to you, yet the date is almost 4 years ago?




or maybe his internet is really slow..


----------



## TEKKA

haha na the date on the camera was wrong.   (cause i took the battery out to charge it, and when i put it back it asked if i would like to reset it but i skipped that bit).


----------



## pokemon87654

thealmightyone said:


> Thought I'd rub it in some more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2x 19". Left from dabs.com, and right from pcworld. It was on sale



Well since you have two do feel free to give me one.


----------



## Zorrowannabe9

MotherBoard: ASUS A8N-SLI Deluxe
Processor: AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 3800+ (with ASUS Silent Square heatsink)
Memory: 2 Gigs of.../shrug
HDD: 120 GB seagate technologies
Graphics Card: eVGA NVIDIA Geforce 7800 GT Smile
Sound Card: M-Audio Rev.3 7.1 surround (not currently installed, glitchy card)
CD/DVD Drive: Generic Sony DVD burner
Power Suply Unit: Antec 2.0 Smart Power 500W PSU
Case: Antec P180 Performance Case, with 4 120MM Fans

Upgrading to SLI cards within 2 week, Ill update pics then. Buying the XFX version of the 7800GT. I personally prefer the non-LED stylish look.


----------



## TEKKA

Nice antec case, nice an plain.


----------



## WeatherMan

Cables need a bit of a clean if you want better airflow


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

LOL  Look at that chain of molex plugs on the right......


----------



## Zorrowannabe9

you know you love that chain. And Im planning on organising it better once I get my second card.


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

Zorrowannabe9 said:


> MotherBoard: ASUS A8N-SLI Deluxe
> Processor: AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 3800+ (with ASUS Silent Square heatsink)
> Memory: 2 Gigs of.../shrug
> HDD: 120 GB seagate technologies
> Graphics Card: eVGA NVIDIA Geforce 7800 GT Smile
> Sound Card: M-Audio Rev.3 7.1 surround (not currently installed, glitchy card)
> CD/DVD Drive: Generic Sony DVD burner
> Power Suply Unit: Antec 2.0 Smart Power 500W PSU
> Case: Antec P180 Performance Case, with 4 120MM Fans
> 
> Upgrading to SLI cards within 2 week, Ill update pics then. Buying the XFX version of the 7800GT. I personally prefer the non-LED stylish look.




\and i thought my case was messy


----------



## Saurian

Impr3ssiv3 said:


> \and i thought my case was messy



You should see mine. 

Floppy lays on the bottom, along with a couple of usb headers, audio stuff laying on the bottom, cords everywhere. Then again..I've given up on putting teh side panel on..it just stays open now. My rear fan isn't even plugged in at this point anymore lol.


----------



## wicked859

This is my setup until December:
























Wiring the case and adding the loom took almost 2 hours!!


----------



## Jet

wicked859 said:


> This is my setup until December:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiring the case and adding the loom took almost 2 hours!!



Watch out for that Powmax PSU, my friend had one quit on him, luckily nothing went down with it.


----------



## wicked859

Yea, its a piece of crap psu, Ive got a nice 400 watt , but I really dont want to have to rewire my case, ugh!! Im just going to run this one until my 680 sli psu comes in december.


----------



## TEKKA

wicked859 said:


> This is my setup until December:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiring the case and adding the loom took almost 2 hours!!




Nice, i like the laptop.


----------



## tommycompton

my work area lol


----------



## ETSA

I can't post mine it says its either to big or not the right size and I have to adjust it manually, this is obnoxious, oh well.  I have tried to alter it.


----------



## Bobo

Go to www.imageshack.us and just select the auto resizing box


----------



## ETSA

_The connection was reset













The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading.








    *   The site could be temporarily unavailable or too busy. Try again in a few
          moments.

    *   If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer's network
          connection.

    *   If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, make sure
          that Firefox is permitted to access the Web._


:-(


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

Motoxrdude said:


> Heh, if you did do that, just make sure to stick a filter over the intake and outake tubes so the fish dont clog up your water cooling unit!





you would kill the fish with the hot water coming in from the parts


you would have to add another radiator before it goes into the tank


----------



## WeatherMan

Heres some new pics I just took.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

I'll try to post some pics of my rig in the next couple of days.


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

ETSA said:


> I can't post mine it says its either to big or not the right size and I have to adjust it manually, this is obnoxious, oh well.  I have tried to alter it.



Just make a photobucket account, upload an image, copy and paste the image tag....


----------



## robina_80

btw you think i should get a flat panel im running out of space


----------



## Shane

Bootup05 said:


> Heres some new pics I just took.



Nice,Whats the name of thet mouse mat and whats the wire off it for?

Looks good


----------



## bigsaucybob

AMD said:


> Nice,Whats the name of thet mouse mat and whats the wire off it for?
> 
> Looks good



I am pretty sure it is a USB mouse pad so it can take power from the computer to light up.


----------



## xBoom

A bit messy. Sorry for the very low quality photo.. I lost my digital HP Photosmart R707 camera charger so I can't use it.. Can't buy a new one because I searched everywhere but there's no shop selling it (the charger).


----------



## Zorrowannabe9

I would never put my computer like that. (on a highish shelf significantly smaller than the computer.) However that might just be me in california (earthquakes.) ANyhow, what case is that? The different color lights in front are rather random.


----------



## Mankz_91

My PC setup....






And my Old PC / Server


----------



## Ku-sama

what's the acrylic thing for??


----------



## Mankz_91

noting.....

ive only got it cos it looks cool.....


----------



## Ku-sama

how is it powered? USB LED?


----------



## Mankz_91

nope, it got a pittle transformer that runs @ 12V..

im thinking of getting anotherone, and hooking it upto my PC Via a Molex....

for some reason everyone likes it


----------



## Ku-sama

how much do you want for it?


----------



## Mankz_91

£5.. 

thats how much they cost in Ikea....


----------



## Ku-sama

i thought you made it


----------



## Shane

bigsaucybob said:


> I am pretty sure it is a USB mouse pad so it can take power from the computer to light up.


hmmm i like it  

It would look good with my Wireless optical mouse which also light up


----------



## Mankz_91

its nice, and easy to set up, quite bright, but not too over powering...

also, spread decent light....


----------



## Ku-sama

ill look it up


----------



## Ku-sama

closest thing i could find:
http://www.ikea.com/webapp/wcs/stor...Id=10103&storeId=12&langId=-1&productId=30165


----------



## Mankz_91

thats the one....

ive just changed the angles on the fins...

(the can all rotate around 360* except the base plate....


----------



## Ku-sama

yours looks MUCH smaller...  but i do like the big one...


----------



## Mankz_91

nope....  thats the same as mine..!

mne only cost £5 though....  so that should be $10 tops....

so why is it $30 on the Website


----------



## Ku-sama

they upped the price? meh, dunno, ebay here I come


----------



## Mankz_91

love the Bay....

i wish i still lived in the US....

oh well, ive gotta wait until i go to college.....


----------



## Bobo

Ku-sama said:


> they upped the price? meh, dunno, ebay here I come


They cost more on ebay....dang it!  I like that thing too.


----------



## Nini

The Ikea near my house has them for $15. Im  was gonna buy one but i already have something similar


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

thats pretty nifty, never saw it at ikea tho. hmm maybe ill keep my eye out next time. even if i want it, i wont have space for it. maybe i can just make my own custom acrylic lightin... or... not do anything at all... lol


----------



## Mankz_91

they are usually around with the lighting bits.....

ive got it squeezed in next to my speakers.....


----------



## calumn

Sorry about the blur.
I mainly use the laptop running fedora core 5 but sometimes use the windows xp desktop even though it is crap.
My computers are so rubbish...


----------



## Lamilia

wow if you look back in my album my computer has changed a lot. Here is my newest pictures with the added uv reactive slot fan, the DVD drive, the new video card, and the UV light. I couldn't have done it with out computer forum  . Actually I just got a new desk but I dont have my camera right now so I'll post some pictures later.


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

new computer soon to be built. probably sometime this weekend. time for more pics. hehehehe.


----------



## Archangel

Lamilla,..   your case ( bottom pic),. is it supposed to look like a mercedes?  or am i seeing 'things' here?


----------



## Rambo

Archangel said:


> Lamilla,..   your case ( bottom pic),. is it supposed to look like a mercedes?  or am i seeing 'things' here?



LMAO, it does kinda look like a car haha!


----------



## Lamilia

Archangel said:


> Lamilla,..   your case ( bottom pic),. is it supposed to look like a mercedes?  or am i seeing 'things' here?



Yeah I think thats what they were trying for when they made the case. I dunno I just bought the cheapest decent thing with a window  .


----------



## Bramp

Here is my setup....


----------



## Bramp

Here is my other set up.. this one is on a bad day....


----------



## Bramp

this is the one I used back in the 80s


----------



## Bramp

my grandfather used this back in the 30s   

HE WAS SOO COOL BACK THEN..... HAHAHA


----------



## wicked859

I dont think your pics are funny, I would like to see your real setup


----------



## Bramp

wicked859 said:


> I dont think your pics are funny, I would like to see your real setup



oh sorry if they are offensive, was not the purpose..

My elcheapo digital camera is not supported on XP machines. So I got to get my dad to download the software onto his windows 2000. If indeed that succeeds I’ll get a pick on here.. The computer is stock with only a few mods, plan to do more in the future.. Added DVD player, and 40gig HD, plan to go to P4 and more ram... 

currently 2.6cely with 256ram


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

Bramp said:


> this is the one I used back in the 80s



Back in Elementary school, we actually used to have those as our computers...... The programs were on this black, literally floppy disk things..... They actually had some pretty fun games on those, like Oregon Trail and one that was like word-chomper or something......


----------



## Hylian

I don't have a camera to post a pic, yet mine is a X-Blade...the same type right next to the logo at the top of this site


----------



## Lamilia

Oh my god a quad post...Is that a new record for CF?


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

Lamilia said:


> Oh my god a quad post...Is that a new record for CF?



Wouldn't it be a quint since there's two in one pic.....?

Edit: Wait..... quad is four right?


----------



## Motoxrdude

Lamilia said:


> Oh my god a quad post...Is that a new record for CF?



Nope!


----------



## Motoxrdude

My pimp mobile:


----------



## Shane

Motoxrdude said:


> My pimp mobile:



Wow thats a great looking rig you have yourself there Motoxrdude,

Whats the name of the case?

I WANT ......I WANT


----------



## Redbull{wings}

Motoxrdude said:


> My pimp mobile:



i agree with AMD i love that case very nice computer


----------



## Motoxrdude

Hahah! That case cost me $30! lol
Here is a link to the same case but red: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811145071


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

*sigh* I wish I had a better case but parentals won't let me get one.....

Oh well, at least it's got that stock look..... 
But we all know better.........


----------



## spacedude89

Heres my new computer, build a few days ago =)


----------



## Lamilia

Motoxrdude said:


> Hahah! That case cost me $30! lol
> Here is a link to the same case but red: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811145071



oh thats kinda depressing....those lights came on the case right? Hey they have a rip off of my case http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811145047


----------



## Archangel

they ripped you off too... the case im currently using..   well, they wanted to throw it away,.. and i still needed one     ( its incomplete.. no 2.5"bays in that case.. ^_^ )


----------



## Lamilia

The back of mine is all flimsy and there are some rivets that arent fully in and my parents wont let me buy a new one they told me just to improve the one I have now...god I hate manual labor.


----------



## Ku-sama

actully, you all got the ripoff version of mine!!
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1185218&CatId=32

bought 3 years ago... BUT in better news, its all the same case basically, but with a different bezel and side window design


----------



## Archangel

my case looks completely different..   and it doesnt have a side window.. ^^


----------



## Lamilia

I knew someone who was cleaning his gun and "accidentally" shot his pc I'd find a picture but I'd have to go back to the forum I used to be a part of *shudder*.  Who cleans their gun while its loaded anyways?


----------



## Archangel

Lamilia said:


> I knew someone who was cleaning his gun and "accidentally" shot his pc I'd find a picture but I'd have to go back to the forum I used to be a part of *shudder*.  Who cleans their gun while its loaded anyways?



LMAO.. rednack's for the win..   =]
can you immagine someone calling the HP service, because his pc aint working anymore because he shot it accidentally?   XD


----------



## thealmightyone

"Yeah, hi. My computer beat me at a game of checkers, so I shot it. Can I have a new one?"


----------



## Bramp

Lamilia said:


> I knew someone who was cleaning his gun and "accidentally" shot his pc I'd find a picture but I'd have to go back to the forum I used to be a part of *shudder*.  Who cleans their gun while its loaded anyways?



An idiot who should not own any guns!


----------



## Bramp

Okay found a way to get the cam working, sorry bout the low quality, it is a web cam.

nothing speacial here.. lol


----------



## jancz3rt

*hehe*



Bramp said:


> Okay found a way to get the cam working, sorry bout the low quality, it is a web cam



Nice, no need for anything great looking. Is the side panel off like that at all times?

JAN


----------



## Bramp

jancz3rt said:


> Nice, no need for anything great looking. Is the side panel off like that at all times?
> 
> JAN



till I get better cooling.. 

2.6cely

idle @ 52c

when doing heavy load in windows 70c

and when playing UT 80c

to hot maybe?

LOL

Im trying to get a P4, got to get my 100 posts so I can do some trades..


----------



## Bobo

Bramp said:


> Im trying to get a P4, got to get my 100 posts so I can do some trades..


Ah hah!  So that's why you never use the edit button....


----------



## Ku-sama

Bramp said:


> till I get better cooling..
> 
> 2.6cely
> 
> idle @ 52c
> 
> when doing heavy load in windows 70c
> 
> and when playing UT 80c
> 
> to hot maybe?
> 
> LOL
> 
> Im trying to get a P4, got to get my 100 posts so I can do some trades..



lol, sucks cause i just traded about 3 P4's away.. if you really want better cooling, get a new case and get a new HSF


----------



## Bramp

Bobo said:


> Ah hah!  So that's why you never use the edit button....



LOL,

I actually have been using the edit button all day today.


----------



## Bobo

Bramp said:


> LOL,
> 
> I actually have been using the edit button all day today.


Well you still double post a lot...like the top of this page...


----------



## Bramp

Bobo said:


> Well you still double post a lot...like the top of this page...



well if you notice they are 3 hours apart, you just forgot to reply in that time.  LMAO

To be serious though my cam was not working yet. I have been busy all day getting stuff set up.


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

spacedude89 said:


> Heres my new computer, build a few days ago =)



Spacedude, I've been kick around the idea of building a new comp pretty close to your specs, how much did that cost you?


----------



## spacedude89

Sacrinyellow5 said:


> Spacedude, I've been kick around the idea of building a new comp pretty close to your specs, how much did that cost you?



CM Stacker 830 Case : $250
Core 2 Duo E6300: $180
Abit AW9D-Max: $280
ATI X1900 GT: $300
Patriot DDR2 Ram 2x512: $100 (temp till i can afford 2Gigs of Corsair XMS2)
Antec Phantom 500w PS: $180
Thermaltake Big Typhoon: $50
Seagate Barracuda 300Gig HD: $170
                                      =$1510

I used my X-FI, 74gig Raptor HD, From my previous computer.

You might be able to find cheaper stuff online though, I prefer to buy stuff from a local store to buying it online.


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

I priced my build a little bit lower, but thats because I have quite a bit of the stuff, I would need..

How well does the core 2 duo performe with games?


----------



## Geoff

spacedude89 said:


> CM Stacker 830 Case : $250
> Core 2 Duo E6300: $180
> Abit AW9D-Max: $280
> ATI X1900 GT: $300
> Patriot DDR2 Ram 2x512: $100 (temp till i can afford 2Gigs of Corsair XMS2)
> Antec Phantom 500w PS: $180
> Thermaltake Big Typhoon: $50
> Seagate Barracuda 300Gig HD: $170
> =$1510
> 
> I used my X-FI, 74gig Raptor HD, From my previous computer.
> 
> You might be able to find cheaper stuff online though, I prefer to buy stuff from a local store to buying it online.



Well I have to say you did get pretty ripped off, lol.

CM Stacker 830 Case: $145
Core 2 Duo E6300: $180
Abit AW9D-Max: $189
ATI X1900GT: $199
1GB (2x512MB) DDR2: $100
Antec Phantom 500W PSU: $169 (much better ones out for the money)
Big Typhoon: $44
Seagate 300GB: $80

Total if bought on Newegg: $1106


Some of the parts you bought at the store are pretty good deals, but if I wer you I would have gotten the case, CPU, GPU, and hard drive from newegg, and save yourself $400.



> How well does the core 2 duo performe with games?


Very Well.


----------



## thealmightyone

Sacrinyellow5 said:


> I priced my build a little bit lower, but thats because I have quite a bit of the stuff, I would need..
> 
> How well does the core 2 duo performe with games?



Tomshardware have a very nice CPU comparison page. The two CPU's I have chosen for comparison have the same clock, and use the same memory. The C2D performs 14% better than the Athlon on UT2004


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

Thanks for the info thealmighty one...

Omega -- I was wondering if his build was a bit high.  When I was figuring mine came out being 300 or so cheaper.


----------



## spacedude89

Yea, I know I pay a more buying stuff from a local store, But I prefer it for ease of returning stuff if needed, and it helps the local economy when buying from the local small computer places.


----------



## Diamondsleeper

Still Working on it.


----------



## Shane

Diamondsleeper said:


> Still Working on it.



Looking good,

I love how the ram has those light on it


----------



## Geoff

spacedude89 said:


> Yea, I know I pay a more buying stuff from a local store, But I prefer it for ease of returning stuff if needed, and it helps the local economy when buying from the local small computer places.



I completly understand, but as I said, I may have considered just buying the GPU and/or hard drive from online, since you would save about $300.  

Just for the future, I've never had a problem returning items to newegg.  I usually get a repalcement or refund withing a week after shipping it to them.


----------



## Archangel

personally i dont really like the looks of the UV light's    It looks so cold 

but if you like it, its great i gues (only the SLI on the sli-bridge doesnt look very nice imo ^_^  it overdoes it)


----------



## Diamondsleeper

Archangel said:


> personally i dont really like the looks of the UV light's    It looks so cold
> 
> but if you like it, its great i gues (only the SLI on the sli-bridge doesnt look very nice imo ^_^  it overdoes it)



I agree. I'm gonna take the SLI on the bridge off. Leaving the Nvidia logo.  Just call me Mr. Freeze.


----------



## thealmightyone

Jesus! 4x 74GB raptors? And in RAID. How I wish I had money to keep upgrading.


----------



## Diamondsleeper

thealmightyone said:


> Jesus! 4x 74GB raptors? And in RAID. How I wish I had money to keep upgrading.



It took a long time for me to decide to do this upgrade.  Its the biggest one I've ever done.  Its been like three years since my last upgrade to a ASUS A7N8X-E Board, AMD Athlon XP3200+ 2ghz CPU, 1 gig of RAM and a BFG GeForce 6800 256MB AGP Card. I decided if I was going to go PCI Express I was going to do it all the way.


----------



## Archangel

I know when i made my big step to PCI-e,... I decided to take the Albatron K8SLI, because it was simple, so not much extra confusing onboard devices, and it was cheap.  i also bought a 6800GT with it, and damn, that was expensive.   but looking back at that... i dont regret to have bouth that one, since i had a lot of fun with it


----------



## Diamondsleeper

Archangel said:


> I know when i made my big step to PCI-e,... I decided to take the Albatron K8SLI, because it was simple, so not much extra confusing onboard devices, and it was cheap.  i also bought a 6800GT with it, and damn, that was expensive.   but looking back at that... i dont regret to have bouth that one, since i had a lot of fun with it



I don't regret it either. I'm lovin it.


----------



## bball4life

My new..ish celery d rig (aka linux box/ dedicated folder)
Pretty much couldn't wait to put it together, and it was gonna be 2 weeks for me to get my thermaltake mambo in the mail so I didn't want it just lying around so I figured why not.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

bball4life said:


> My new..ish celery d rig (aka linux box/ dedicated folder)
> Pretty much couldn't wait to put it together, and it was gonna be 2 weeks for me to get my thermaltake mambo in the mail so I didn't want it just lying around so I figured why not.



Best case ever!


----------



## bball4life

monkeysims said:


> Best case ever!


Lol thanks, its gonna have a short life though I am afraid, may have to keep it around just in case though.


----------



## Mankz_91

hom my main PC currently looks.


----------



## TEKKA

why is there AJ on your case? Nice lighting.


----------



## Boomer

heres a newer picture.


----------



## Apathetic

Nice clean setup, mine is more like a bomb.  Kudos to you.


----------



## Cromewell

That first pic doesn't have everything inside it, the drive cage & PSU are missing so it's probably not quite so clean now 

I'm not a fan of cathodes (or windows for that matter) but it looks nice


----------



## tweaker

Heres a quick piccy of my dual 19 inchers. It's a bad quality pic but it's better than nothing.


----------



## Tayl

Heres my messy setup for you:

















And I used to have windows but they're now taken up with my five fairly large speakers hooked up to my sony stack system which are AMAZING for annoying the neighbours:


----------



## Boomer

got my new heat sink and fan mounted last night  I'm a happy man


----------



## Grey410

*The Mega PC setup.*

*It never occured to me until now but I sit in from of a bank of computers all day at work.  It's a custom rack with 21" CRT's mounted in it.  1 in front of you and 1 above that.  With a slide out keyboard on a swivel mount to control the top screen. There are 6 stations on each side (12 monitors) separated by two 55" screen monitors.  We have KVM switches connecting us to the server racks in the back.  It's pretty cool I wish I could post a pic of it.  They spent WAY too much money on it though.  Too bad we can't use these for games.  Some of our computers actually have 6600GT's in them.  Cracked me up the first time I opened one up.  Most others are Dell computers and nothing special.  But it's a cool setup.  Would be awesome to LAN on.  *


----------



## Mankz_91

TEKKA said:


> why is there AJ on your case? Nice lighting.



oohh  yeah...

i was a bit bored so i scored it out of the primer with a screw-driver.


----------



## skidude

Well Skidude is getting his new Coolermaster Ammo 533 on tuesday... gonna put some cool mods on it, pics coming soon... I'll also update pics of my whole setup since ive gotten a new monitor, keyboard, and mouse since I last posted the whole setup... which was like a year ago.


----------



## funkysnair

well i got my core2duo up and running other day-just on minimum spec
512mem 160 sata on boards graphics (sucks)

but i did get this cool case which has an teliscopic exhaust on side panel exactly over the cpu, i kinda modified it and put a fan blowing full speed on cpu fan so there is fresh air over it all time

cpu temp 29oc


----------



## Archangel

yay,  first time i post pic's of my pc =)


















And here the advantages of an overclocked pc in the winter.. 




hmmm... nicely warm =D









and this is my desk.. a bit messy, i know


----------



## holyjunk

Archangel said:


> and this is my desk.. a bit messy, i know



Very nice angel. Also, you desk is messy it all. Very nice and organized.


----------



## Ku-sama

Archangel said:


> yay,  first time i post pic's of my pc =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm... nicely warm =D




nice legs 

sorry, someone had to say it 

nice computer, nice and colorful


----------



## Bramp

Ku-sama said:


> nice legs
> 
> sorry, someone had to say it




Darn it you beat me to the punch!


----------



## Archangel

hehe, well, thx     some people dont really like pc's with blue, red and green lights tough i gues.. ^^


----------



## Ku-sama

you kidding? thats also the beauty of having UV, EVERYTHING can be colorful 

nice PC Arch


----------



## Archangel

Tanks, i do like all the fancy colours too, I just need to solder some switches in, so i can turn them on and off


----------



## toddl1

flip218 said:


> My Dell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pick of how I mounted the six HD's




Nice!


----------



## Bobo

Archangel said:


> and this is my desk.. a bit messy, i know


Is that a broken drumstick there?


----------



## Archangel

Yea    I have to get new ones now :|


----------



## computermaineack

Lol...arch, you think your desk is messy, look at mine:







Closeup of my comp (yes the cpu fan is running):




(the fan keeps my temps at 39ºC Full load, and case temps and northbridge temps at 33ºC...the northbridge fan isn't even running)

desk from another angle:


----------



## jp198780

what kind of Dell is on the page before this? Dimension what?...

i would post pics of my computers but their just regular computers lol..


----------



## Ku-sama

3250? if anyone knows how to smooth pixles after zooming in CS2 let me know and ill definantly tell you


----------



## jp198780

nevermind, i know what it is now, it's a 8250..


----------



## Ku-sama

yeah, i see the 8 now, i did some tweaking in CS2


----------



## cybereclipse

computermaineack said:


> Lol...arch, you think your desk is messy, look at mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like the sharpie tape on the wall setup there


----------



## computermaineack

cybereclipse said:


> i like the sharpie tape on the wall setup there



Lol, those are dry erase markers...I did have a dry-erase calendar taped up there, but it fell.


----------



## Geoff

Ku-sama said:


> 3250? if anyone knows how to smooth pixles after zooming in CS2 let me know and ill definantly tell you



You can smooth them out slightly, but when you zoom in you enlarge the pixels, and theres not much you can do to fix that.


----------



## jasonz




----------



## jasonz




----------



## computermaineack

jasonz said:


>



Lol...the can of axe on top of the desk...


----------



## jp198780

lol, axe is awesome, look at spongebob, (lower left hand corner of pic)  lol..


----------



## Zorrowannabe9

*Rig After SLI upgrade*

I got my SLI'd cards working, so I thought Id update the pics. Yes I know my case is quite messy. Specs in Sig.


----------



## Archangel

what temps are they running at?  (and what clock frequenty ofc)  
i mean the 7800GTX's ofc


----------



## Zorrowannabe9

Idle the two cards run at 43c and 45c, under load they run at 50c and 54c (about). Theyre both eVGA cards so 470MHz stock. I have not OC'd them as of now. Im tempted to, but not 100% sure how.


----------



## Archangel

Coolbits    I could tell you how to enable that using reg edit, but im sure right after i do that, someone links you to that file that does it for you. :x
mine running at 485 MHz /  1320 MHz on the stock cooler atm ( the 1pci slot thick one) at  50*C idle atm  (after playing WoW for 4 hours tough  )   I just asked because im thinking of getting those coolers too,   are they silent?


----------



## Zorrowannabe9

theyre wonderful. And only $20-30. They dropped my whole case's temperatures along with the cards with no increase in volume. I wont say my computer got quieter, cus I cant tell. One warning is that they are huge haha. I only have 1 open PCI slot now because of them.

and I would lvoe if you could tell me how to get coolbits running, Ive tried to coolbits working, and so far it hasnt worked.


----------



## Archangel

start -> run,.. in that box, type regedit

the screen tat pops up,.. go to this location:

My computer->H_KEY_LOCAL_MACHINE->SOFTWARE->NVIDIA Corporation-> NVTweak    

in that folder you should see 16 files iirc..   you rightclick in that folder, and select new-> DWORD value 
you name that created file  "coolbits" 

when its created, doubleclick it, and set the Value data box to 3 (should be 0)

when you've done that, reboot the pc    then there should be a tab "clock frequenty settings"  in the driver tab (if you use the classic layout of the driver)


----------



## Zorrowannabe9

got it, thnx much! Whats a safe setting for the cards?


----------



## Archangel

No idea.. like said, i have them on 485 /  1320 atm..  i gues i can go higher than that, since they are running rather cool atm..  try those settings ( you have to run a test before you can accept them anyway, so if they get unstable, they wont pass the test anyway  )


----------



## Zorrowannabe9

I clicked on "detect optimal frequencies" which set itself to 503/1340


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

heres my new AMD 64 rig. its about 3 weeks or so old. havent had time to post pics... so here they are:



















comp was down for about a week cuz i had to get an rma for it. so glad its up and running now..... only thing left to do is OC it.


----------



## Redbull{wings}

nice setup I really like that desk


----------



## matt3118

M0ddingMan1a said:


> heres my new AMD 64 rig. its about 3 weeks or so old. havent had time to post pics... so here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> comp was down for about a week cuz i had to get an rma for it. so glad its up and running now..... only thing left to do is OC it.



I do believe that is one of the coolest computer desks I have ever seen.  Nice color choice for your computers too!  Those things are HOT!


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

Redbull{wings} said:


> nice setup I really like that desk





matt3118 said:


> I do believe that is one of the coolest computer desks I have ever seen.  Nice color choice for your computers too!  Those things are HOT!



  thanks guys. at first i didnt reli like the desk because i was lookin for an L desk, but had no more space in my room, so got that one in stead. dad bought it for my for my bday. and i spent about 2 hours building it myself, just wanted to becareful with the glass and not to mention small work space. lol. 

glad u guys like it, put a lotta work into it.


----------



## kof2000

TEKKA said:


> Hey guys I just got a new LCD (samsung) i have been using my dads for the past fews months. what do yall think?




it works wonders when playing ikaruga.


----------



## Buzz1927

I don't think I've posted mine.


----------



## Geoff

Enough icons?


----------



## jp198780

reallly like that lapppy Buzz, Toshiba, and whats the model?


----------



## Buzz1927

> Enough icons?


Mostly malware tools that I download and play around with.



> reallly like that lapppy Buzz, Toshiba, and whats the model?


It's a satellite pro, something like a M30, I've got it somewhere but I'm feeling sleepy, I'll find it and post the actual model soon.


----------



## Archangel

Sweet wallpaper Buzz,... kinda looks death boring to me..


----------



## jasonz

M0ddingMan1a, thats awesome man. I cant wait till i have the time, money, and knowledge to do something like that.


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

jasonz said:


> M0ddingMan1a, thats awesome man. I cant wait till i have the time, money, and knowledge to do something like that.



lol thanks dude.


----------



## Kornowski

Here's my computer, Nothing special like...


----------



## jp198780

nah, nothing special but i like that model of the Compaq..


----------



## Kornowski

I think it's Ok, I would like a new case though!


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

As you can tell cable management is not one of my strong points.  I've posted my systems up before, but here is a closer look at them.  I don't know what will happen when my new build is delivered into the world.  I'll probably have to retire a comp to make room.




















This was my old setup, but the monitor on the right has gone to a desk of its own. (Pictured Above)  It was way too cramped.


----------



## jasonz

how the hell do you do something like that- and how do you switch between which moniter you are currently on


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

jasonz said:


> how the hell do you do something like that- and how do you switch between which moniter you are currently on



Actually its 3 different computers.
Just all the screens at one time were on one desk.


----------



## twolves90

Here's my new PC. I built it less than a week ago. Thanks everyone for helping me for the last few months as I learned how to build it! Specs in sig.






















A little blurry...
















w00t!


----------



## chrisalviola

yummy!! if i could only eat computers.


----------



## jp198780

i like them type of CPU coolers, and do you got a PCI cooler thingy?

i have 1 in my 240, works pretty good, keeps my vid. card cool..


----------



## twolves90

Yeah, I have an antec fan for my GPU.... haven't checked the decrease in temp just yet


----------



## jp198780

computer looks nice though man...

wonder if i could get 1 of those CPU coolers 4 my 240?..


----------



## footballstevo75

twolves90 said:


> Here's my new PC. I built it less than a week ago. Thanks everyone for helping me for the last few months as I learned how to build it! Specs in sig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little blurry...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w00t!


i like your setup, its clean


----------



## chrisalviola

i love the smell of new PC, Its like heaven


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

footballstevo75 said:


> i like your setup, its clean



You call that clean?!  Could use some zip-ties........

LOL, I have that printer!


----------



## matt3118

bumblebee_tuna said:


> You call that clean?!  Could use some zip-ties........



Well, it doens't have tons of IDE cables.  It has cool looking tubes instead.  It makes it look like less wires and more smooth shapes.


----------



## Bobo

jp198780 said:


> wonder if i could get 1 of those CPU coolers 4 my 240?..


Yep you could...but I dont' know if it would be worth it


----------



## Grey410

*My rig!*

*Here's the rig just moved to my room.  I also just ran Cat 5 in the wall from the office without having to drill any holes other than for the wall jack!*


----------



## jp198780

that case is sickk, i like it..


----------



## Archangel

wooo... pc together again, with some better wire management 




(this is the pc running...  but it used the flash so the lights arnt really visible..   the fans are actually spinning tough  













Hidden Casebadges!  










I have a load more pic of this.. but that would be too much..  (this is a lot already.. )

And i know its not the pretty-est pc around.. nor does it have a particulairy mean look... but ah well,.. Its mine  =]

edit:  and yea... all the pic's were i couldnt lean with my camera againts something..   its blurry


----------



## Shane

Grey410 said:


> *Here's the rig just moved to my room.  I also just ran Cat 5 in the wall from the office without having to drill any holes other than for the wall jack!*



Thats one nice case you have there!

But i also like your desk!


----------



## Motoxrdude

Archangel said:


>



I love your toe socks! O yea, nice computer too


----------



## footballstevo75

bumblebee_tuna said:


> You call that clean?!  Could use some zip-ties........
> 
> LOL, I have that printer!



lol i was refering to the computer/printer/desk/monitor

not the computer itself


----------



## Archangel

Motoxrdude said:


> I love your toe socks! O yea, nice computer too




  lol,..   well, thanks.  ^_^


----------



## jp198780

nice computer Arch..


----------



## Grey410

*Archangel*

*Sweet computer.  Looks mean to me.  Nice socks.  Love the SLI look.  Uber p1mp.  I got that computer a PWNED stamp of approval   *


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

yo grey im likin ur set up man. clean just like mines. ahha. propz, gotta keep things neat ya kno? or else u can never find things.


----------



## Burgerbob

Grey410 said:


> *Sweet computer.  Looks mean to me.  Nice socks.  Love the SLI look.  Uber p1mp.  I got that computer a PWNED stamp of approval   *



Agreement is in order. And is shipped free.


----------



## Grey410

*Props back at ya*



M0ddingMan1a said:


> yo grey im likin ur set up man. clean just like mines. ahha. propz, gotta keep things neat ya kno? or else u can never find things.



*Thanks man.  Yeah I like the no mess setup.  Like your setup too.  Hot case.*


----------



## g4m3rof1337

future case






current case










yeah

FTW that green thing is off


----------



## jp198780

that came stock with the see through side? and you should take the stickers off the front, like the specs and shit..


----------



## Bobo

Can't you see the crappy gluing job on the plexiglass?  They don't come stock....


----------



## Shane

Bobo said:


> Can't you see the crappy gluing job on the plexiglass?  They don't come stock....



Yeah g4m3rof1337,

The glue looks messy and the insides are a mess!

Personaly i cant see the point of adding a see through window on that because all you can see is that green air duct or whatever there called from the cpu cooler and messy wires.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

ok the gateway forget about it, it was a first ever attempt at a DIY side panel, the plexi glass on gateway was done wrong and i said the green thing is gone i took it out 

 then the new black case its perfect, you cant see the glue on the inside


----------



## Shane

Ooh i didnt see that you said you removed the green air duct.

The new case looks sweet however.

Great job.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

thanks 
 the green thing was collecting intake dust and silencing the intake fan lol so... i dont have alot of dust now casue its not on the floor so... less dust

wow bobo.
 way to put out 'crappy' side panel, lets see what you can do, on a DIY first time panel. until then, shut up


----------



## bball4life

Still doing some work on my Main rig (the x-cruiser on the right) in the middle of a side panel mod (didn't like the stock window) and some other little things.

The rig on the table is a p4 2.8 GHz northwood I just put together and the x-cruiser is my rig in the sig.  The first few pictures have a beige case which contains my p1 133 MHz  .

Link 
Link 
Link 
Link 
Link

Here it is in the new case for the p4.
Link


----------



## Ku-sama

bball4life said:


> Still doing some work on my Main rig (the x-cruiser on the right) in the middle of a side panel mod (didn't like the stock window) and some other little things.
> 
> The rig on the table is a p4 2.8 GHz northwood I just put together and the x-cruiser is my rig in the sig.  The first few pictures have a beige case which contains my p1 133 MHz  .
> 
> Link
> Link
> Link
> Link
> Link
> 
> Here it is in the new case for the p4.
> Link




with that other case so friggen close your cutting off air to the PC's side intake... and your blocking your window


----------



## bball4life

Ku-sama said:


> with that other case so friggen close your cutting off air to the PC's side intake... and your blocking your window


There is no window right now, in face both side panels are completely off of it, and I have a 120mm intake on the front as well as and 120mm blowing directly on the cpu HS with a 120mm exhaust in the back and 80mm blowhole.  And the computers are a bit further apart than they seem in the picture, so theres plenty of air moving through it (had to make sure of that  ) and I make sure to monitor my temps which are normal right now so it seems to be ok, I'll move it if I run into any problems.

Ah yes btw this is my new setup as of saturday with the new comp just added today, gained about three times the desk space, so I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Ku-sama

I'll post pictures of my beast when my PSU finishes its RMA


----------



## dmw2692004

alright, for now this is my main till i can get enough cash to build a new desktop

Here we goes.




















And my sound system (7 channel mixer and a 1900 watt amp thats set to 250 watts a channel. Also 2 Sansui speakers (300 watts a peice at 8 ohms)


----------



## MatrixEVO

I haven't posted a picture of my setup for a long time and I decided to now. This setup features my brand new 22" Widescreen LCD, which I love.


----------



## jancz3rt

MatrixEVO said:


> I haven't posted a picture of my setup for a long time and I decided to now. This setup features my brand new 22" Widescreen LCD, which I love.



Very very nice I have to say. I love the color coordination. What monitor is it BTW?

JAN


----------



## MatrixEVO

jancz3rt said:


> Very very nice I have to say. I love the color coordination. What monitor is it BTW?
> 
> JAN



Thanks Jan. I like to keep everything coordinated like you said. The monitor is the Westinghouse LCM-22W2. Has all kinds of video inputs, picture in picture, etc. $200 this morning at Best Buy's black friday sale  .


----------



## skidude

Well its been a while since I posted my whole setup so here is the most up-to-date....

























The fan in the front I modded in myself.


----------



## deankenny

heres mine pics taken by webcam but u get the picture


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Pics of my rig are to come, whenever I get some good batteries for my camera.


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

Woke up at 3:30AM to go shop at Fry's and got a new, free Ultra Defender computer case...... Nothing special but it's quiet as hell from my other case....  I'll post pictures once I can get a camera.....

The transformation is complete!!!  My computer is official not a Compaq anymore...... Or is it?  It's kinda like that 'Change every plank on a boat, one at a time, and its it the same boat' kind of thing.......

http://www.ultraproducts.com/product_details.php?cPath=13&pPath=477&productID=477


----------



## Shane

bumblebee_tuna said:


> Woke up at 3:30AM to go shop at Fry's and got a new, free Ultra Defender computer case...... Nothing special but it's quiet as hell from my other case....  I'll post pictures once I can get a camera.....
> 
> The transformation is complete!!!  My computer is official not a Compaq anymore...... Or is it?  It's kinda like that 'Change every plank on a boat, one at a time, and its it the same boat' kind of thing.......
> 
> http://www.ultraproducts.com/product_details.php?cPath=13&pPath=477&productID=477



That looks a good case for free 

I would mod it with a side window


----------



## DacyJ

This is my Laptop that I mainly use I gave my desktop to my wife so she will stay off this one lol.


----------



## jp198780

i love them models of Dell laptops, if i get a brand new laptop i wanna get something like that...


----------



## DacyJ

jp198780 said:


> i love them models of Dell laptops, if i get a brand new laptop i wanna get something like that...




Their not bad for a cheap laptop its done everything ive wanted it to do but I dont really play games on it but Im sure it can handle them.


----------



## jp198780

yeahh, what are the specs? whats the model? and how much did you pay?


----------



## Shane

DacyJ,

Sweet lappy and i like your desktop background.

Can you provide me with a link to that desktop background your using?

Thanks


----------



## DacyJ

Nevakonaza said:


> DacyJ,
> 
> Sweet lappy and i like your desktop background.
> 
> Can you provide me with a link to that desktop background your using?
> 
> Thanks



http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e205/efrainjr/255.jpg

There is the link to it, if this link dont work you can view most of the cars from the SEMA show here http://www.streetsourcemag.com/foru...e=1&pagesize=50015&forum_id=46&topic_id=83637


----------



## DacyJ

jp198780 said:


> yeahh, what are the specs? whats the model? and how much did you pay?



$499 plus tax of course, free shipping, and the specs are now in my sig. It gets the job done.


----------



## ryf

my laptop, with the view from my laptop. 

my computer cubby(resides in basement for sound reasons), new on left, p3 tulatin on right.  

The side view through windowon new PC, could be neater, but I tried.

the wires are pulled out since my new PC does not like my KVM switch, so I have to unplug the mouse sometimes when I switch.... have a 17" monitor that the new celerons and the p3 tulatin will be hooked up to somewhere. but have to suffer until a desk can be acquired.


----------



## DacyJ

ryf said:


> my laptop, with the view from my laptop.
> 
> my computer cubby(resides in basement for sound reasons), new on left, p3 tulatin on right.
> 
> The side view through windowon new PC, could be neater, but I tried.
> 
> the wires are pulled out since my new PC does not like my KVM switch, so I have to unplug the mouse sometimes when I switch.... have a 17" monitor that the new celerons and the p3 tulatin will be hooked up to somewhere. but have to suffer until a desk can be acquired.



resides in basement for sound reasons? its that damn loud you keep it in the basement lol I need one of them.


----------



## ryf

its only that loud when I'm playing BFV/BF2 or pretty much any game, you can't see it, but theres a creative labs 5.1 speaker system hooked up, and I don't have aproblem with it, my wife does when she's home and trying to sleep, hehehe.....(she goes to bed at 9/10, by this post, you can tell I don't 11:40 ET)


----------



## DacyJ

ryf said:


> its only that loud when I'm playing BFV/BF2 or pretty much any game, you can't see it, but theres a creative labs 5.1 speaker system hooked up, and I don't have aproblem with it, my wife does when she's home and trying to sleep, hehehe.....(she goes to bed at 9/10, by this post, you can tell I don't 11:40 ET)



I play the hell out of BF2 on the playstation, I hear the computer version BLOWS
it out of the water, do you think my laptop could handle it? (specs are in my signature)


----------



## ryf

it only requires a 1.7 ghz/512mb 3.7 g of space... your close, my 1.33 P4 played it, but I'd download the demo and try before you buy.... it is pretty forgiving, since it actually adjusts the game to the computer before you play the first time (or when you change settings) not having more ram could be a problem, but the demo is pretty darn good by itself. I wouldn't get your hopes up too high though since most laptops have lower performing video cards, but free demos are always worth trying once.


----------



## DacyJ

Yeah, I like the game but Im not worried about playing it right now. Thanks


----------



## successfulerror




----------



## Shane

DacyJ said:


> http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e205/efrainjr/255.jpg
> 
> There is the link to it, if this link dont work you can view most of the cars from the SEMA show here http://www.streetsourcemag.com/foru...e=1&pagesize=50015&forum_id=46&topic_id=83637



Thanks mate


----------



## Shane

successfulerror said:


>



Wonna swop computers  

Nah only joking...Thats a nice rig you have yourself there.

Whats it like having 4Gb of ram? 
Wow


----------



## Archangel

My newest "Mod"   =D






still looking mean?


----------



## thealmightyone

Looks like you have some dust bunnies.


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

LOL, I think they're called weebles.......


----------



## Zorrowannabe9

holy crap, I remmember getting those for some magazine fundraiser thing in middleschool...creepy


----------



## Shane

Archangel said:


> My newest "Mod"   =D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still looking mean?



Lol


----------



## DacyJ

Nevakonaza said:


> Thanks mate


No pro. any time


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

successfulerror said:


>



thats beautiful! lol

and archangel, i like that little addition. lol nice touch!


----------



## Grey410

*Archangel*

Archangel ~ That looks UBER mean to me lol.  

My new monitor (well I got it again) wall mounted.  I don't have cable runs yet and I need a longer DVI cable and I'm going to reroute the power but.... It's a work in progress.  So my roommate thought it was so sweet he had me pick him up one too.  Whole setup with extra 3 yr warranty and swivel wall mount was $998.  What ya think everyone?


----------



## Zorrowannabe9

that would drive my crazy, though its kinda kewl looking. Just my personal opinion


----------



## jp198780

yeahh, it looks cool, but i dont think i would like my monitor mounted 2 my wall lol..

also, i would be afraid of it falling of the wall lol..


----------



## bball4life

Try and remove the base it should come off if its wall mountable, would look a bit cleaner.


----------



## palidon112

nice, but imo thats a little big. i dont think i'd want anything bigger than my 23"


----------



## Grey410

*Deciding still....*



bball4life said:


> Try and remove the base it should come off if its wall mountable, would look a bit cleaner.



I had just mounted it.  I do intend to remove the base.  But I am thinking it may be a little large.  Sigh!  I've already purchased and returned it once due to room contraints.  I'm not sure yet, although I definately need to lower it.  It is mounted too high and the arm does everything but go up and down.  We'll see if it stays.  I may just stick with my 22".


----------



## holyjunk

Grey410 said:


> I had just mounted it.  I do intend to remove the base.  But I am thinking it may be a little large.  Sigh!  I've already purchased and returned it once due to room contraints.  I'm not sure yet, although I definately need to lower it.  It is mounted too high and the arm does everything but go up and down.  We'll see if it stays.  I may just stick with my 22".



Keep it is awesome! I would do everything in there. Movies, games, impress the ladies, etc......


----------



## Diamondsleeper

*Cleaned it Up*

Recent gaming rig built to run Battlefield 2 and Age of Empires III


----------



## successfulerror

i'm spamming, but nice BTW


----------



## jboythekid

Heres mine but ecept i have white disks and a tri color fan.


----------



## Diamondsleeper

successfulerror said:


> i'm spamming, but nice BTW



Donka


----------



## Warriorhazzard

jancz3rt said:


> This is not my case but I am mesmerized by it. What's your view on that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAN



AMAZING



Adam Warren said:


> I have allready posted my Desktop, so i thought i should post my notebook to!



OMG You have my desk. I have my bed, night table, and dresser that mathces it. OO


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

Diamondsleeper said:


> Recent gaming rig built to run Battlefield 2 and Age of Empires III



nice and clean set up. propz.


----------



## Warriorhazzard

Diamondsleeper said:


> Recent gaming rig built to run Battlefield 2 and Age of Empires III



I have that PSU. I just put it in today. I have to get the cables managed though. Nice cables.


----------



## TEKKA

Very Nice.................... Thumbs UP..


----------



## chrisalviola

you have maxed up the space, how is that possible to have 2 cd drives and 4 hdd?


----------



## computermaineack

chrisalviola said:


> you have maxed up the space, how is that possible to have 2 cd drives and 4 hdd?



SATA.

I currently have 5 HDD's running, and one DVD+RW...2 harddrives are on SATA, the rest of the stuff are on IDE.


----------



## Grey410

*Without the base now.*

Ok here is the LCD now.  I lowered it and took the base off.  Now I'm waiting on the longer DVI cable to route it with the white wire runs I bought.


----------



## Archangel

you should get a bigger desk now.. ^^   it looks small-ish 

good looking tough


----------



## Shane

Grey410 said:


> Ok here is the LCD now.  I lowered it and took the base off.  Now I'm waiting on the longer DVI cable to route it with the white wire runs I bought.



ooh man thats sweet!

I bet gamings realy good on that beauty 

I also like your pc desk,Very nice.


----------



## Diamondsleeper

Grey410 said:


> Ok here is the LCD now.  I lowered it and took the base off.  Now I'm waiting on the longer DVI cable to route it with the white wire runs I bought.



That screen is HUGE!!!. I think I could get used to that setup


----------



## Diamondsleeper

chrisalviola said:


> you have maxed up the space, how is that possible to have 2 cd drives and 4 hdd?



MoBo only has one IDE. That's being used for the DVD drives. MoBo has 6 SATA Ports. The 4 HD's are on SATA. Two SATAs to spare. Actually has a 7th SATA that is SATA2 on another part of the MoBo.


----------



## leetkyle

Sorry for the poorness. Day time would of been better ;P

Main desk area featuring a 17" DELL TFT which I'll be replacing soon, a Saitek joystick, costing me £4.04 and was definetely worth it(!), and my speakers etc.






Main computer, Antec P180!






.. And finally, my Wi-Fi and digital remote! (Asus P5W DH Deluxe - more specs in sig):


----------



## Jet

leetkyle, you should start [email protected] with that rig


----------



## Warriorhazzard

>>> Grey410

Love it    I would love to be sitting there with my new comp.


----------



## Grey410

*Ty*



Warriorhazzard said:


> >>> Grey410
> 
> Love it    I would love to be sitting there with my new comp.



Thanks man.  Appreciate it.


----------



## tobywuk

here is part of my setup. one of my computers:


----------



## Zorrowannabe9

I decided to organise my case a lil, heres some new pics. Im thinking of adding some blue lighting towards the bottom of my case, any suggestions?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

new desk and stuff.
 computer bit cluttered


----------



## Archangel

Diamondsleeper said:


> MoBo only has one IDE. That's being used for the DVD drives. MoBo has 6 SATA Ports. The 4 HD's are on SATA. Two SATAs to spare. Actually has a 7th SATA that is SATA2 on another part of the MoBo.



what do you mean with that?  the The group of SATA ports next to eachother is normal SATA, and the port alone right over the top pci-e 16x slot is SATA2?    ( I have a SATA2 harddisk.. but its connected to a normal SATA port then if thats true :x )  would I notice much of a difference if i Plug it into the other slot you think?  (edit:  I have the same motherboard)


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms




----------



## bumblebee_tuna

Tsk, task.....  Messy, messy......  Just look at those cords.........


----------



## Zorrowannabe9

monkey, I dont think u need to have that 4pin plugged in (just above your gfx card.) My mobo has a similarly placed connector, but its only required for SLI mode.


----------



## Jet

Zorrowannabe9 said:


> I decided to organise my case a lil, heres some new pics. Im thinking of adding some blue lighting towards the bottom of my case, any suggestions?



I dig the 2 NV silencers and the P180, but try a little harder with the wire management.


----------



## jp198780

what is the "2 NV silencers and the P180"?


----------



## Zorrowannabe9

the P180 is my case, and the 2 NV silencers are my VGA coolers. 

This was the best I could do with my cables...if you go back like 20 pages you can see what it looked like before. The designed of the P180 makes cables very difficult to manage.


----------



## chrisalviola

Grey410 said:


>


is the screen resolution better?


----------



## Grey410

*Res*



chrisalviola said:


> is the screen resolution better?



It's 1920x1080 and down.  I'm currently running at  1680x1050.  It looks great.


----------



## chrisalviola

if you have your screen that big but at that distance, its the same as my 17 inch monitor just 12 inches on my face


----------



## Grey410

*Distance*



chrisalviola said:


> if you have your screen that big but at that distance, its the same as my 17 inch monitor just 12 inches on my face



I sit about 6 feet away.


----------



## Geoff




----------



## MatrixEVO

Looks really nice Geoff. Are your components running cooler now?


----------



## Geoff

Yup, around 45-50C for the GPU, and around 40-45C for the CPU.  (Thats when there both overclocked and overvolted btw)


----------



## MatrixEVO

[-0MEGA-];506348 said:
			
		

> Yup, around 45-50C for the GPU, and around 40-45C for the CPU.  (Thats when there both overclocked and overvolted btw)



Thats excellent. I wanna sell my P180B and get your same case. Would you mind  helping me sell it on the forum and Amazon?


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

bumblebee_tuna said:


> Tsk, task.....  Messy, messy......  Just look at those cords.........



I know, I put it together in like 5 minutes.



Zorrowannabe9 said:


> monkey, I dont think u need to have that 4pin plugged in (just above your gfx card.) My mobo has a similarly placed connector, but its only required for SLI mode.



It's in there.


----------



## jp198780

like your comp. Omega, not all crazy with neons etc., nice and plain but powerfull..


----------



## spacedude89

Here's two pics of my new'ish set up, with a older pic of the inside of the case.


----------



## cybereclipse

dang space dude.... B-E-A-utiful comp!!!
heres an update on mine....
finally set up a dual screen setup


----------



## ifjohnhadaname

speedyink said:


> Heres mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs in sig




we have the same cd player hahaha


----------



## jancz3rt

cybereclipse said:


>



Very nice, now the screens need aligning  I am very jealous....grrr. I will prolly get a 20" 1600 x 1200 on top of what I have now. And I hate widescreen monitors, so gives me another reason to like your setup 

Spacedude : awsome stuff you got there. Me likes.

JAN


----------



## SirKenin

My toys (can you spot the kitties?).


----------



## jp198780

Sir, you have 3 computers stacked?! thats nuts lol, and the bottom computer looks really dusty, i gotta say, your rooms really messy lol..

and, the 1 cat is under the desk, by the sub, and another on the right, in front of the phone book..


----------



## The_Beast

sir you really really really need to clean you computer room. there is stuff all over. you need a maid and if you have one you need to fire her

nice fish tank

spacedude i love your computer and your desk but i dont like the different colored fans they shoud all be blue


----------



## SirKenin

I'm not known for my tidiness..    lol

I have another computer to add to the mess, but I have to put the drives back in it and put the OS back on it.  It's called motivation, and I haven't had much lately.  hehe.  And you're right about the cats.


----------



## jp198780

lol yeahh, the big 1 really stuck out, but it took me a lil while 2 find the little cat lol


----------



## SirKenin

The_Beast said:


> sir you really really really need to clean you computer room. there is stuff all over. you need a maid and if you have one you need to fire her
> 
> nice fish tank
> 
> spacedude i love your computer and your desk but i dont like the different colored fans they shoud all be blue



lol.  I am supposed to be my own maid...  but... ummm...  I fired myself.

And thanks.  It's a 55 gallon with a mean, bitchy old oscar and a cichlid..  There's a plecko in there too.  The rest of the fish died so I have to buy some new ones.  It's that thing called motivation...


----------



## The_Beast

SirKenin said:


> And thanks.  It's a 55 gallon with a mean, bitchy old oscar and a cichlid..  There's a plecko in there too.  The rest of the fish died so I have to buy some new ones.  It's that thing called motivation...



i had a fish tank, you think it would be easy but it isnt, that is why i dont have a fish tank anymore i have no movtivation





SirKenin said:


> lol.  I am supposed to be my own maid...  but... ummm...  I fired myself.



haha


----------



## Shane

SirKenin,

Your rooms a mess bro 

And on the first pic looks like your Laptops gonna fall of the desk 

Do all those pcs work?Or are they dead?


----------



## SirKenin

All the PCs do work and run 24/7.    The laptop is sitting on an angle because it's sitting on top of the scanner, which is a page feed scanner so one side is higher than the other.

And I know the room's a mess.  lol.  It was clean the other day..  I guess I'll have to finish this project and then clean it.


----------



## codeman0013

Ok i guess its finally my turn to put some pics on here...







































Nothing special just my setup!


----------



## Grey410

*P1mpin baby.*



codeman0013 said:


> Ok i guess its finally my turn to put some pics on here...
> 
> Nothing special just my setup!



Nice setup.  Like the wireless controller, the dog, and if that's your GF she's hot!


----------



## codeman0013

haha yea thats my guard dog at work in his bed lol, and yes thats my gf thanks she is pretty dang beautiful!


----------



## holyjunk

codeman0013 said:


> Ok i guess its finally my turn to put some pics on here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing special just my setup!



Nice choice of baseball team.


----------



## jp198780

very nice man, and realllyy like the laptop, whats the model and specs? it runs Vista good?


----------



## SirKenin

codeman0013 said:


> Ok i guess its finally my turn to put some pics on here...
> Nothing special just my setup!



I don't like the case at all, but the rest is very nice.


----------



## codeman0013

Jp the laptop is a dell xps m140 1gig ram 80gig hdd 1.73ghz pentium M and yes it runs vista amazingly its got the vista business version since we got it free at school..

SirKenin yea i dont like the case either i'm looking into a new one and a new psu


----------



## Archangel

=o   dont like it?   the red case looks cool


----------



## Shane

codeman0013 said:


> Ok i guess its finally my turn to put some pics on here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing special just my setup!



Your room and Dual monitor setup looks great...However i agree with SirKenin.



			
				SirKenin said:
			
		

> I don't like the case at all


----------



## codeman0013

The case was a cheapo one from newegg like 3 years ago i'm ready for a new one with a bigger psu and one that looks cleaner and i think i'mma rake the floppy out since i have a removable usb one now too....


----------



## Ku-sama

mine with the new build


----------



## codeman0013

that one is sweet how much is it?


----------



## Ku-sama

too much:
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16811112119


----------



## Shane

Ku-sama said:


> too much:
> http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16811112119



Yeah it is a little on the expensive side for a case,Its nice though.

I wouldnt spend no more than £100 on a case but thats just me (Yes im a chepo)


----------



## Jet

Ku-sama said:


> too much:
> http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16811112119



I hope you keep that one for more than a few months


----------



## Ku-sama

i'll be babying the Lian Li


----------



## Akina Karukasa

My new case that Mike just got me


----------



## hpi

My new computer I got a couple months ago:


----------



## ADE

jancz3rt said:


> Seeing this made me laugh. How many PCs have participated in putting that together?
> 
> JAN



It was by the power of 1.....me. Like I said, PIMP'N Right? That thing could win me a case contest....1st prize...5 times over.


----------



## chrisalviola

hpi said:


>



i was looking at the bump on the wall.


----------



## The_Other_One

What out everyone!
AMD K6-2 300 @ 375(75MHz x 5)
64M RAM
TNT2 w/ 16M(Modified low-profile card)
Generic PCI sound card
10G HD
Running Windows 98 with no drivers loaded...yet 

Maybe a bit later I'll post the one of my new PII 450Mhz running at 500MHz   Oh, and if you're wondering, they are both stable, as far as I can tell.  Anything higher would case them both to not post.  Though the motherboards don't exactly offer the best overclocking features.  OLD SKOOL jumpers and dip switch settings 

And so it's not a total waste of your time...  Here are the guts of my main PC.  It's not that bad looking in here 




I have installed my WinTV since that photo, but it's not like you would see it.


----------



## MONKEY BOY

taken with my pda


----------



## jp198780

nice laptop Monkey..


----------



## Serenade_Me

Bramp said:


> this is the one I used back in the 80s



i remember using those in 2nd grade
XDD


----------



## Bobo

Second grade?  You were using those things 8 years ago??!?!


----------



## Serenade_Me

yeah. lmaoo
but my teacher was like ancient so she thought that our classroom was pretty "high tech". XD


----------



## jp198780

i dont member using those, and im the same age? i member using some old Apple Macintosh in 4th grade, used 2 playing this racing game on it, you had 2 like answer addition and subtraction questions, and veer around cars and stuff lol...pretty cool game back then aha..


----------



## mega10169

Everyones setup seems so clean and prefect its almost sickening. I'll get pics of my high tech setup later.


----------



## Vista

here is mine !


----------



## SirKenin

mega10169 said:


> Everyones setup seems so clean and prefect its almost sickening. I'll get pics of my high tech setup later.



Do you believe, even for a second, that they didn't get their mom to clean their room before they took their pics?  

haha 

Mine is anything but clean and perfect.  Look at all the comments about the mess I got.  I shouldn't be so proud, but it's hard not to be.


----------



## Archangel

SirKenin said:


> Do you believe, even for a second, that they didn't get their mom to clean their room before they took their pics?



No,  I didnt get my mom to do that..  I cleaned it all by myself.


----------



## SirKenin

Archangel said:


> No,  I didnt get my mom to do that..  I cleaned it all by myself.



Come clean mine.  You pay the airfare.


----------



## gurra92

I've got mine as my avatar.


----------



## ANNR

This is my current setup in the dorm.


----------



## Grey410

SirKenin said:


> Do you believe, even for a second, that they didn't get their mom to clean their room before they took their pics?



I wish my mom would fly out here to clean my room


----------



## Ku-sama

mine is in my PC video, you'll see it enough there


----------



## sirmixalot42691

this is my current setup. im hoping to get a new monitor for xmas...hopefully


----------



## Mankz_91

Little change.

Im back at home, and here are a couple of quick picceys.
















Cable tdying is over-rated. (only when not in a PC case...)


----------



## MatrixEVO

The_Other_One said:


> And so it's not a total waste of your time...  Here are the guts of my main PC.  It's not that bad looking in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have installed my WinTV since that photo, but it's not like you would see it.



Is that an Antec case? If not what kind is it?


----------



## skidude

Ku-sama said:


> mine is in my PC video, you'll see it enough there



Any word on when it's going to be finished?


----------



## Geoff

MatrixEVO said:


> Is that an Antec case? If not what kind is it?



I believe it's his stock Compaq case, lol.


----------



## vroom_skies

_delete_


----------



## Ku-sama

skidude said:


> Any word on when it's going to be finished?



bout half way done uploading to Google Video...

Tomorrow starts more editing


----------



## Boomer

here is my new 22 inch monitor. i love it! it works perfect with my old 19 inch monitor in dual screen!!!


----------



## Archangel

lol...    found a good use for a calculus book?       Math barbarian


----------



## Boomer

Archangel said:


> lol...    found a good use for a calculus book?       Math barbarian



heck ya! i hate that book!!!!


----------



## Geoff

My new setup


----------



## TEKKA

Verry nice [-OMEGA-] , love the monitor =0 .................................


----------



## Grey410

*Sweetness in silicon form.*

Super slick.  I like it.  Nice monitor.  PWNED Stamp of Approval.


----------



## Vista

sirmixalot42691 said:


> this is my current setup. im hoping to get a new monitor for xmas...hopefully



 How many cables do you have under the desk ???!!!


----------



## Kornowski

Here's my new case and motherboard


----------



## jancz3rt

[-0MEGA-];521118 said:
			
		

> My new setup



What a nice setup, especially the mouse. You have the same one I have. Razer Diamondback Magma all the way 

JAN


----------



## lhuser

Prepare to be amazed!


----------



## Ku-sama

lhuser said:


> Prepare to be amazed!




so, you drink a lot of coffee but all of your coasters on on the walls.... hmm...


----------



## Geoff

TEKKA said:


> Verry nice [-OMEGA-] , love the monitor =0 .................................





Grey410 said:


> Super slick.  I like it.  Nice monitor.  PWNED Stamp of Approval.





jancz3rt said:


> What a nice setup, especially the mouse. You have the same one I have. Razer Diamondback Magma all the way
> 
> JAN


Thanks everyone 

I had to move the pic, so heres a repost:


----------



## vroom_skies

Here's my setup with a newer screen.
Here are some new pics of mine with a new 24" Gateway Monitor:


















Thank photobucket for the repost lol.

Tell me what ya think.
Bob


----------



## Geoff

Thats an excellent setup! 

Do you always leave the side panel open?

And whats the resolution and response on the monitor?


----------



## jp198780

leaving the side panel is a good idea...

all the hot air and what not can escape..


----------



## holyjunk

[-0MEGA-];523753 said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone
> 
> I had to move the pic, so heres a repost:



That 22 in. widescreen?


----------



## bigsaucybob

vroom_skies said:


> Here's my setup with a newer screen.
> Here are some new pics of mine with a new 24" Gateway Monitor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank photobucket for the repost lol.
> 
> Tell me what ya think.
> Bob



I was thinking about buying that monitor for my tri-monitor setup. How is it?


----------



## Shane

vroom_skies said:


> Here's my setup with a newer screen.
> Here are some new pics of mine with a new 24" Gateway Monitor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what ya think.
> Bob



Very nice mate,

I like your monitor and i realy like those Thermaltake cases,Does that thermaltake case come with a clear side window or not?


----------



## kof2000

Boomer said:


> here is my new 22 inch monitor. i love it! it works perfect with my old 19 inch monitor in dual screen!!!



dude seriously i should try it too. my 19 incher is a bit lower than my new 22.


----------



## kof2000

there we go.... maybe i should kill the flash lmao


----------



## hpi

My new dual screen setup:






That screen is 8 years old and still works amazing.


----------



## kof2000

hpi said:


> My new dual screen setup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That screen is 8 years old and still works amazing.



i have a sony trinitron thats 13 years old lmao.... dont know where it is though


----------



## Geoff

holyjunk said:


> That 22 in. widescreen?



Yup


----------



## kof2000

how many pages back where you quoting lol


----------



## Geoff

kof2000 said:


> how many pages back where you quoting lol



That was just the previous page.


----------



## kof2000

i'm only seeing red x's


----------



## palidon112

new case and cooling. im relatively happy with the rest, specs in my sig. ive been researching OC-ing, and im going to OC my cpu any one of these days.

and yes that is a hand grenade on my monitor's stand ^_^ (but dont worry it has been de-milled)


----------



## kof2000

how much did you pay for the apple display?


----------



## palidon112

amazingly, nothing! my parents started a newspaper office, but it folded, and i got my pickings at the computer hardware, so i took the graphic's design computer, basically everything in my sig came with it. i cant complain with it, i didnt put a cent into it, except the case and the cooling stuff i just bought.

edit: oh, and i bought the mouse separate.


----------



## kof2000

seriously if you bought it though it'll cost an arm and a leg dont know why there is such a huge price different between a mac 23 in and a pc 23in lol


----------



## palidon112

yeah, i have no idea why she got this specific one, i think it has a pretty slow ms rating, and it costed more than better performing monitors. bwe, i didnt make that decision, and i like it quite a bit. but i like the size, imo it is perfect. its big, but its not too big. idk. i love it though.


----------



## kof2000

it is big but not too big because it is WIDESCREEN


----------



## vroom_skies

Time to answer some questions:

Overall the monitor is sweet. The res is 1920 x 1200 with a 6ms response time ( I haven't seen any ghosting at all). The only downside to the screen so far is that it doesn't do to well when hooking up a 360 or wii, but thats what I've heard. Not from my personal testing. 

I leave the side panel off because the rad in the rear of the case protrudes to far. Other than that no reason. And yes it did come with a side panel.

Hope that helps
Bob


----------



## palidon112

ahh, 6ms isnt too bad. i somehow thought it was like 14 or 16. lol.


----------



## TEKKA

palidon112 said:


>



We have the same Christmas lights as you (the star type ones)


----------



## g4m3rof1337

just got duals to work, the right, black monitor is messed up, tinted and same settings as the left one. but its cool, and in beta.

EDIT.
pictures of computer.


----------



## MatrixEVO

I just got my hands on a Lian Li case, which I love and will never use another case unless it is a Lian Li. Anyways, here are some cool pix:













You can see the NV Silencer here on my 7800GT...






A little Christmas touch =)


----------



## jp198780

hey g4m3r, u gotta peppermint behind ur computer ..


----------



## g4m3rof1337

yeah, i was looking for it, then gave up, then found it while taking pictures lol


----------



## jp198780

lol, and why in the 1st pic does it looks like ur CRT is sooo dull?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

whats funny, is there both lcd's 
  i dont have room for crt's and a keyboard. lol


----------



## Geoff

Ryan, I thought you bought the case with the window?

Anyways, here are some *reposts* of mine:


----------



## MatrixEVO

[-0MEGA-];526271 said:
			
		

> Ryan, I thought you bought the case with the window?[/IMG]



No  cause newegg doesn't have the window I want. I showed you the window here: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=280&products_id=20301

It's made by Lian Li and it still has the side vent for air flow. The windowed Lain Li from newegg didn't have a vent.

I plan on buying the window sometime this month or maybe next month.

But besides that do you like the green lighting?


----------



## Geoff

MatrixEVO said:


> No  cause newegg doesn't have the window I want. I showed you the window here: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=280&products_id=20301
> 
> It's made by Lian Li and it still has the side vent for air flow. The windowed Lain Li from newegg didn't have a vent.
> 
> I plan on buying the window sometime this month or maybe next month.
> 
> But besides that do you like the green lighting?



Oh ok, I think the green is really cool, but maybe you could cover up the holes where the lights leaking through, so you dont see spots of green everywhere.


----------



## MatrixEVO

[-0MEGA-];526300 said:
			
		

> Oh ok, I think the green is really cool, but maybe you could cover up the holes where the lights leaking through, so you dont see spots of green everywhere.



Eventually I could but it will be a task because light travels into so many places and the case is aluminum and very reflective so its everywhere.


----------



## Jet

MatrixEVO said:


> Eventually I could but it will be a task because light travels into so many places and the case is aluminum and very reflective so its everywhere.



So you like the Lian Li over the P180B?


----------



## MatrixEVO

Jet said:


> So you like the Lian Li over the P180B?


Most definitely, I didn't like the pain of wire management in the P180B. The Lian Li is also MUCH lighter as it's all aluminum, whereas the P180B has a big chassis made of steel and weighs 30 lbs empty.


----------



## Jet

What about a picture of the case without the side, and maybe a link to it on newegg?


----------



## MatrixEVO

Sure, I'll get a picture tomorrow. Here's a link for now (the price went up): Lain Li PC-61


----------



## BarePaw

Here's my rig:




19" Flatscreen, Laptop style keyboard, Home Theater style case, 700GB total hard drive space, 2.2ghz Athalon CPU, AIW 9800 Pro Video Card with TV Tuner. It's a complete entertainment system.


----------



## Grey410

*New pics*

My monitor now with the wire runs installed.  What ya think?  





















My friends birthday build and the parts that went in it.


----------



## spanky

Grey410 said:


> My monitor now with the wire runs installed.  What ya think?



wicked sweet


----------



## Jet

BarePaw said:


> Here's my rig:
> 19" Flatscreen, Laptop style keyboard, Home Theater style case, 700MB total hard drive space, 2.2ghz Athalon CPU, AIW 9800 Pro Video Card with TV Tuner. It's a complete entertainment system.



Did you mean _Gigabyte_?


----------



## Ku-sama

Jet said:


> Did you mean _Gigabyte_?




And _Athlon_?

nice rig anyways...


----------



## Archangel

Grey410 said:


> My monitor now with the wire runs installed.  What ya think?



sweet,..   really nice finnishing.   now you just need a bigger desk, so the space between the desk and the wall is actually used. XD



Grey410 said:


> My friends birthday build and the parts that went in it.



Im jealous..


----------



## Geoff

Archangel said:


> Im jealous..



Be jealous


----------



## Archangel

well.. its more the fact that Grey build a pc for a friend and gave it to him (or will give it to him).   the idea of it..   The hardware will be outdated in notime anyway.   its just a really nice gesture


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Archangel said:


> well.. its more the fact that Grey build a pc for a friend and gave it to him (or will give it to him).   the idea of it..   The hardware will be outdated in notime anyway.   its just a really nice gesture



thought that counts


----------



## Archangel

Indeed


----------



## Grey410

Archangel said:


> well.. its more the fact that Grey build a pc for a friend and gave it to him (or will give it to him).   the idea of it..   The hardware will be outdated in notime anyway.   its just a really nice gesture



Thanks.  We raised $1705 and got him that rig:
E6300 OC'd 2.9Ghz
2GB Corsair Ram
EVGA 8800GTS 663/2052 (crazy I'm not keeping it there but its stable)
320GB Seagate w/PPD
DVD R/W (Sata)
DVD Rom
Cooler master Centurion Case
Gigabyte DS3 Mobo
22" Widescreen Chimei

Today I'm going to pick up the side panel as we had it engraved with the names of people who donated.  I will post pics of it when I get back.


----------



## Geoff

Just wondering why you all chipped in to buy him that expensive of a computer, when you dont even have one as good as that yourself...


----------



## kof2000

whenever people build a pc just have each member donate a dollar and its good to go 


so what happens if that monitor needs to be replaced  tear that wall down?


----------



## Geoff

kof2000 said:


> whenever people build a pc just have each member donate a dollar and its good to go
> 
> 
> so what happens if that monitor needs to be replaced  tear that wall down?



It should just be held in place by a few screws.  You can simply unscrew it to get the monitor down.


----------



## Verve

This is my setup, the Gateway tower on the left is currently not working, I've taken the RAM out to put in my newer Dell. When it is on, its my Ubuntu Linux machine. The Dell on the right is in my sig, and as you can see it came with a crappy CD drive that is now broken, so I installed the white DVD-Rom from an older computer.




The laptop is my brother's, an Inspiron 5150 and its broken at the moment.
Also, thanks to Magicman, I'm still using the background he fixed for me


----------



## Grey410

[-0MEGA-];527937 said:
			
		

> Just wondering why you all chipped in to buy him that expensive of a computer, when you dont even have one as good as that yourself...



Because well here:

1) He has chipped in on 2 other peoples computers which = $400 from him.

2) He's my best friend and a good friend to all the people who chipped in.

3)He just got married 2 weeks ago to a girl we are all really close to.

4) It's his birthday so it's his "turn"

5) I can buy any video card I want anytime but don't need to. Also my computer is still pretty good.  Actually if I added the same Video card it would be better imho. 

I also just gave away my AMD 64 3200, 300GB HD, 6800GT 256mb,
2GB Corsair Ram, ABIT KN8, DVD R/W, 500W SLI PSU to another friend with a 19" Samsung LCD.  I even bought Company of Heroes and Rainbow Six Vegas to put on it for him so he can play games with us.  He also threw in $200 for Vince's computer and his bday is coming up so we hooked him up early.  He didn't get a new build because he's not a gamer and this is more than enough for right now. He currently has an XP1800 w/256mb ram and a Geforce 3 mx440.

I do this because life is not about "me".  I have great friends who are like a family to me.  I do a lot for them and they do a lot for me.  But mainly they make my life the awesome one that it is.  I trust them.  I hope you all have friends like that and if not that you meet some.  Merry Christmas all and be nice to people because somehow we're all related and yes we're even related to the dumb ones  .

*Edit* Here's the pic of the engraved side panel


----------



## Redbull{wings}

I wish I had friends like yours...


----------



## Jet

Redbull{wings} said:


> I wish I had friends like yours...



You have to be a friend like he is to have friends like he has.



> 5) I can buy any video card I want anytime but don't need to



And, of course, if you bought a new graphics card, you couldn't fold with the X1900XT anymore. You'd find a way to keep it running though, I am sure .


----------



## Grey410

kof2000 said:


> whenever people build a pc just have each member donate a dollar and its good to go
> 
> 
> so what happens if that monitor needs to be replaced  tear that wall down?



Omega is correct.  It has 4 wood screws holding it in.  My roommate has the same LCD with the same mount as well.  It takes about 30 minutes to put up.  Pretty easy.

*edit* um anyone know why in the post I made above the


----------



## kof2000

i was referring to if you need to replace it since the wires are in those tubes.


----------



## Grey410

kof2000 said:


> i was referring to if you need to replace it since the wires are in those tubes.



The tubes are wire runs.  They're hard plastic and open from the side.  So I mounted them then I placed the cables in them.  They also have adhesive and stick to the walls.  Very handy.  A 20Ft pack with the ends and bends in it costs $22 at Lowes in the wiring section FYI.


----------



## kof2000

30 inch?


----------



## Grey410

kof2000 said:


> 30 inch?



30inch what?  the HD LCD is 37".


----------



## easyshare123

Here is my computer setup. Im proud cos im only 16 

Really comfy chair






Dan


----------



## Ku-sama

Should I post a pic of my new desk, speakers, RAM, printer, and overall setup?


----------



## kof2000

knock yourself out.


----------



## Ku-sama

w00t, okay then, as soon as I figure out how to take pictures with my video camera


----------



## robina_80




----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

easyshare123 said:


> Here is my computer setup. Im proud cos im only 16
> 
> Really comfy chair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan



I have that same chair, and yes, it is might comfy.


----------



## marquita188

what's the model # on that chair?


----------



## TEKKA

easyshare123 said:


> Here is my computer setup. Im proud cos im only 16
> 
> Really comfy chair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan



Very nice...... I like the laptop.


----------



## easyshare123

Thanks

Chair number reads PO#BIS 1418

Hope this helps it was £59.99 last year from pc world






The laptop was a bargain, http://www.pcworld.co.uk/product.php?sku=073033






If your after an everyday wireless laptop like me then i highly recommend this one.

Dan


----------



## Ku-sama

I used to have a chair like that, but I sold it because of a few personal reasons... it was comfy, but not for more then like 30 minuets at a time


----------



## marquita188

easyshare123 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Chair number reads PO#BIS 1418
> 
> Hope this helps it was £59.99 last year from pc world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The laptop was a bargain, http://www.pcworld.co.uk/product.php?sku=073033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your after an everyday wireless laptop like me then i highly recommend this one.
> 
> Dan




thanks! nice laptop


----------



## statue12

Nice laptop 


This is a photo of my laptop


----------



## Teh1337h4x0r

floppy disk + blacklights = amazing


----------



## palidon112

what the hell. where did you get the black lights? that would be the awesomest thing i have ever done to my computer.


----------



## RyanAndrew88

This is my current setup. By mid January I will have a totally new PC tower though. Pardon the dust and beware 56K of my massive amazing giant massive pictures.

They are all at http://evanscnce.byethost7.com/pictures/computer/


----------



## MatrixEVO

Jet said:


> What about a picture of the case without the side, and maybe a link to it on newegg?





MatrixEVO said:


> Sure, I'll get a picture tomorrow.



Well it it's later then tomorrow but here are some pics of the inside of my case (with my new ASUS A8N32-SLI Deluxe motherboard which has _SEXY_ heat-pipes  ):
































Does anybody have any suggestions for the placement of the cathodes?





.


----------



## Ku-sama

palidon112 said:


> what the hell. where did you get the black lights? that would be the awesomest thing i have ever done to my computer.



I have 8 of them in my comp


----------



## dmw2692004

new setup:


----------



## MatrixEVO

dmw2692004 said:


> new setup:



I have the same laptop, and I did the same thing a while ago when I didn't have my desktop setup. I just used it as the computer and hooked up everything else externally.


----------



## dmw2692004

MatrixEVO said:


> I have the same laptop, and I did the same thing a while ago when I didn't have my desktop setup. I just used it as the computer and hooked up everything else externally.



yea, i love the laptop its a friking workhorse. For now its gonna be like that untill i get a new desktop.


----------



## Geoff

dmw2692004 said:


> yea, i love the laptop its a friking workhorse. For now its gonna be like that untill i get a new desktop.



Dont worry, in a month or two you will feel just like me and Matrix did, and end up selling it


----------



## JamesBart

ive just got a dell 5150 google it! LOL!


----------



## JamesBart

its demension or something! its christmas and im drunk! 

(can i say that?)


----------



## JoeP1990

woow dude..


----------



## BarePaw

Jet said:


> Did you mean _Gigabyte_?



Yeah, sorry. Typo.


----------



## spacedude89

I Changed the coloring on my computer, Here is a before and after =)
Before:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





After:


----------



## dmw2692004

spacedude89 said:


> I Changed the coloring on my computer, Here is a before and after =)
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:



nice! how did you do that? spray paint? annodize? powdercoat?


----------



## Bobo

You should change the lights/fans to red, so it doesn't look purple.


----------



## spacedude89

> nice! how did you do that? spray paint? annodize? powdercoat?


It's Spray Paint.



> You should change the lights/fans to red, so it doesn't look purple.


Yea, I plan to but don't have the money right now, Next week though. =)


----------



## lb562high

hey sorry to be off topic but why was that joe guy banned?

oh and that new case color is sweet spacedude


----------



## Bobo

Probably the same reason most people are: either discussion of illegal activities or assholeness.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Bobo said:


> Probably the same reason most people are: either discussion of illegal activities or assholeness.



that towards joep?
 cause theres a reason he got.. 're' banned


----------



## lb562high

i dont follow..whats the reason?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

iam sure bobo will pick up on it, back on topic.
 nice case btw lol


----------



## lb562high

k..watever. i like the case too, hows the cooling?


----------



## JSquier

Finally got my new computer case. This case is nice....built really well.


----------



## Geoff

You have almost the same exact case I do:


----------



## JSquier

Yea, pretty close. Lian makes a really nice quality case. No bright colors or anything, but simplicity is sometimes better.

I opted for that case since it's got two 120mm and two 80mm case whereas the other ones mainly ran 80mm fans


----------



## Geoff

JSquier said:


> Yea, pretty close. Lian makes a really nice quality case. No bright colors or anything, but simplicity is sometimes better.
> 
> I opted for that case since it's got two 120mm and two 80mm case whereas the other ones mainly ran 80mm fans



Ya, that one does have better airflow, but IMO the front of my case looks better because it has two smaller air vents, vs one large one.


----------



## MatrixEVO

[-0MEGA-];540699 said:
			
		

> Ya, that one does have better airflow, but IMO the front of my case looks better because it has two smaller air vents, vs one large one.



Same here. I just bought the window for it. Here's a pic:


----------



## Diamondsleeper

Warriorhazzard said:


> I have that PSU. I just put it in today. I have to get the cables managed though. Nice cables.



Yea I like mine. Really like how Ultra goes the extra step to make the unit really look good.


----------



## hpi

[-0MEGA-];540616 said:
			
		

> You have almost the same exact case I do:



What kind of wires are those? Or are they just coveres that slide over the wires?

oh ya and nice setup.


----------



## Bobo

They're just covers, they come with the PSU.


----------



## Kornowski

I like that CPU cooler, How much was it?
Would it fit a Athlon XP 2400+?

PS. Nice Rig


----------



## Geoff

hpi said:


> What kind of wires are those? Or are they just coveres that slide over the wires?
> 
> oh ya and nice setup.



They came over the PSU (as bobo said).

And thanks


----------



## Ku-sama

its actually A LOT more blue then it looks


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Wow.
Kay-Yew


----------



## Shane

Ku-sama said:


>



Thats the rig you build in that video you made yeah?

Looks cool  
Hope you will make more vids.


----------



## Archangel

Bobo said:


> You should change the lights/fans to red, so it doesn't look purple.



=o  now whats wrong with purple?


----------



## Ku-sama

Nevakonaza said:


> Thats the rig you build in that video you made yeah?
> 
> Looks cool
> Hope you will make more vids.



I have the videos, I just haven't gotten around to editing yet... expect them soon!


----------



## tobywuk

here is my setup, with my new monitors:


----------



## Shane

tobywuk said:


> here is my setup, with my new monitors:



Very nice indeed,

I like your desks too Very spacious.


----------



## palidon112

tobywuk said:


> here is my setup, with my new monitors:



i would try to manage my cables a bit better.


----------



## tobywuk

thanks 

yes the cables... believe me i have tried! but i just cant tuck them away.

end of the day, computer works, and not many people see the case anyway as its under desk.


----------



## Bobo

tobywuk said:


> end of the day, computer works, and not many people see the case anyway as its under desk.


Then what's the point of a window and lights if you're not showing them off?


----------



## JSquier

> Then what's the point of a window and lights if you're not showing them off?



I kind of have to agree. Also, I would put that light on the bottom of the case if you can, so you don't see the actual bulb.


----------



## tobywuk

give me an idea as to how i can sort the cable problems out n i will do it. 
take a look at this thread i started: http://www.computerforum.com/70241-untidy-cables.html


----------



## spanky




----------



## tobywuk

funky keyboard, never used one of them, what are they like?


----------



## Ku-sama

they take awhile to get used to, but very confy


----------



## spanky

tobywuk said:


> funky keyboard, never used one of them, what are they like?





Ku-sama said:


> they take awhile to get used to, but very confy



At first it was weird, but now I can't even use a regular keyboard without constantly messing up when I type. It's way more comfortable too.


----------



## Ku-sama

New Pics... MUCH better camera...






































*



*


----------



## Geoff

You need to work on some cable management


----------



## Ku-sama

it looks bad in the pics because of the side panel, but with this case layout, its hard to route cables right.... and also its hard to hide cables in a clear case


----------



## Geoff

Ku-sama said:


> it looks bad in the pics because of the side panel, but with this case layout, its hard to route cables right.... and also its hard to hide cables in a clear case


True, but it looks like the motherboard is completely covered by cables, lol.


----------



## Ku-sama

just the angle, there are very few cables over the motherboard, just the power cables to the CPU fan and the back fan, they don't have long cables


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

monkeysims said:


> I have that same chair, and yes, it is might comfy.



i also have that chair and they kick major ass


----------



## Kornowski

Here's my PC


----------



## nffc10

Kornowski, i have the same case but just in full silver.


----------



## Kornowski

Dude thats awesome! I'm not a loner anymore! 

It's great for cooling and it looks cool


----------



## Burgerbob

My new media center PC in my room!








My amplifier (100watt Sony from the eighties) and my headphones




And my new speakers to match the amplifier...




Heres a lame video of a bass test with one of my 12in woofers...
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Vl4pNPHRa7I


----------



## lb562high

nice...looks a bit outdated but still nice...


----------



## Burgerbob

Trust me, i know... but it still runs movies, RA2, and TA. Good enough for me. Especially with a hundred watts of speaker to back up my WMP11.


----------



## lb562high

it looks pretty sweet actually..imo


----------



## Burgerbob

I have to agree- my house shakes with my speakers. My parents love this setup, trust me lol.


----------



## lb562high

lol...i bet your neighbors love it too


----------



## Shady

Doesn't your back hurt from sitting for a long time.
I think you should get a more comfortable table or at least rearrange the stuff in your room to find a more suitable place for the computer !


----------



## Burgerbob

When they are home, they probably do. But i manage to play my good songs when no one is around. This is a major step up from my X-630s, with only 1 8in woofer and only 50 watts.
Edit: Shady, i have a chair, one of those butterfly chairs, i couldnt fit it in the picture. Very comfortable.


----------



## nffc10

Here is mine! 
















My phone camera isn't the best!

I will get in my computer later.

PS - My bulbs in the front burnt out the other day so i've had to take them out!


----------



## easyshare123

nffc10 said:


> Here is mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My phone camera isn't the best!
> 
> I will get in my computer later.
> 
> PS - My bulbs in the front burnt out the other day so i've had to take them out!



Small clean and tidy..lookin good

Dan


----------



## nffc10

Well, you know..........what can i say.


----------



## spanky

New desk and setup!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

nice setup ^


----------



## Bobo

Nice wire mess.


----------



## spanky

Yeah, I've never been such an organized person. I'll probly deal with it later. Also I'll take some pictures when I hook my PC up to my 42'' TV.


----------



## spearball

mgoldb2 said:


> I took that picture right after I first got the computer working.  My wires around the computer is much neater now.  I post some better pics when I have a chance but that the only pic of it I have right now.



LOL WOW NICE COMP! I have the same one in red!!!!http://s40.photobucket.com/albums/e220/spearball/?


----------



## kof2000

Burgerbob said:


> My new media center PC in my room!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My amplifier (100watt Sony from the eighties) and my headphones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my new speakers to match the amplifier...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a lame video of a bass test with one of my 12in woofers...
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=Vl4pNPHRa7I




are you that hungry that you took a bite out of that chair


----------



## hpi

New fan for my pc:


----------



## kof2000

theresthatguy said:


>



that keyboard's pregnant


----------



## skidude

Latest up-to-date pics of mine (forgive my shaky hand )


----------



## Shady

Burgerbob said:


> When they are home, they probably do. But i manage to play my good songs when no one is around. This is a major step up from my X-630s, with only 1 8in woofer and only 50 watts.
> Edit: Shady, i have a chair, one of those butterfly chairs, i couldnt fit it in the picture. Very comfortable.



Yea I assumed you have a chair.
And I meant your back will hurt from leaning all day to use the keyboard or mouse.


----------



## Shane

skidude said:


> Latest up-to-date pics of mine (forgive my shaky hand )



I like that Coolmaster case.


----------



## TEKKA

skidude said:


>



Could someone tell me what keyboard this is? Logitech? Thanks I thought it could be razar..


----------



## jjbpenguin




----------



## TEKKA

Nice laptop you got there jj....


----------



## The_Beast

jjbpenguin said:


>


 
Is that keyboard the Microsoft desktop 6000???


----------



## jjbpenguin

The_Beast said:


> Is that keyboard the Microsoft desktop 6000???



Why yes it is.  And it is wonderful!


----------



## The_Beast

jjbpenguin said:


> Why yes it is. And it is wonderful!


 
Good cause that is the keyboard I am going to be using on my next new build. How is the mouse for gaming??? do you get a low signal a lot???


----------



## jjbpenguin

The_Beast said:


> Good cause that is the keyboard I am going to be using on my next new build. How is the mouse for gaming??? do you get a low signal a lot???



It has alwasy had great response and accuracy for me.  The only time it gives me trouble is when the batteries need replacing which is only every few months.  

I must warn you though that the wheel does not click, which can bother some people when gaming and switching weapons, you can always use the 2 thumb buttons as weapon scroll or still use the wheel, but it makes it hard to switch when there are lots of guns becuase you cannot just feel for say "5" clicks.


----------



## The_Beast

jjbpenguin said:


> It has alwasy had great response and accuracy for me. The only time it gives me trouble is when the batteries need replacing which is only every few months.
> 
> I must warn you though that the wheel does not click, which can bother some people when gaming and switching weapons, you can always use the 2 thumb buttons as weapon scroll or still use the wheel, but it makes it hard to switch when there are lots of guns becuase you cannot just feel for say "5" clicks.


 
good to hear, i know about the wheel not clicking but other than that it sounds good

idk if I'm going to buy just the keyboard and another mouse or buy the keyboard mouse set


----------



## Bobo

I love non clicking wheels....I want the MX Revolution so bad!!!


----------



## sirmixalot42691

TEKKA said:


> Could someone tell me what keyboard this is? Logitech? Thanks I thought it could be razar..


its a saitek eclipse


----------



## lb562high

Bobo said:


> I love non clicking wheels....I want the MX Revolution so bad!!!



i have the vx revolution, which is basically the same thing but for the laptop ( which just means it is smaller) and the wheel is amazing, huge difference...it also goes side to side...


----------



## jjbpenguin

Bobo said:


> I love non clicking wheels....I want the MX Revolution so bad!!!



if not for the $100 price tag, it would be mine. 
Most people just give me a weird look when i tell them the mouse is amazing and has a metal scroll wheel.


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

My modest gaming machine.....  This was once a Compaq.....


----------



## nffc10

I like the desk, very nice. 
Doesn't having your computer next to your window really annoy you when the sun is shining bright?


----------



## Shane

nffc10 said:


> I like the desk, very nice.
> Doesn't having your computer next to your window really annoy you when the sun is shining bright?



You said what i was thinking there 

But you didnt say that he had a nice mouse mat too....I want to get one of those as they look neat.


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

It can't be helped and most of the time the blinds are drawn so most of the time it's actually pretty dark.

Ya, the mouse pad was kind of a splurge of money; I wanted to get a hard surface pad but all the cheap, plain one's I looked at were small.


----------



## hpi

bumblebee_tuna said:


> It can't be helped and most of the time the blinds are drawn so most of the time it's actually pretty dark.
> 
> Ya, the mouse pad was kind of a splurge of money; I wanted to get a hard surface pad but all the cheap, plain one's I looked at were small.



which mouse is that? It looks like the diamond razorback?


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

You are correct, sir.... (Although, if it makes any difference, it's a Razer Diamondback....)


----------



## hpi

bumblebee_tuna said:


> You are correct, sir.... (Although, if it makes any difference, it's a Razer Diamondback....)



o ya thats it. I have the same one in blue also. Great mouse and excellent for gaming bc well that's what it's for


----------



## dryice

hypojam said:


> Is that monitor a LG StudioWorks 995E ?
> 
> It looks identical to my LG StudioWorks 995E



it also looks just like my studioworks 700s


----------



## Redbull{wings}

jjbpenguin said:


>



I've got that same lamp/gamepad/scanner....


----------



## jjbpenguin

Redbull{wings} said:


> I've got that same lamp/gamepad/scanner....



Great minds think alike!!
I got a few of those lamps awhile back at Target, and they come with the most pathetic bulbs I have ever seen, they last not time at all.


----------



## s_m_w_d

My Computer still in orginal boxes im still waiting on the Processor,Mobo and graphics card which should arrive soon until then theres not much I can but bar wait.




What it looks like




That case is going to be such a pig its actually pretty small and trying to figure out were the 50 2 pin connections for the lights and usb will be such  a pain il post actual pics when im finished.


----------



## Kornowski

Thats a really, really nice case, Can't wait to see it finished


----------



## tobywuk

that case looks nice, but it dosent look proportional, and looks as if its narrower at the bottom than the top. is it actually like that, or is it the image?


----------



## s_m_w_d

Kornowski said:


> Thats a really, really nice case, Can't wait to see it finished


Thanks bro I cant wait either its killing having haf the parts just sitting there.


tobywuk said:


> that case looks nice, but it dosent look proportional, and looks as if its narrower at the bottom than the top. is it actually like that, or is it the image?


I think thats just what ever way I took the picture it actual doesnt look like even when you look at it which is wierd.
*Edit* I was going to take it back out off the box and take a few pics but im struggling to wrestle it out off the box. lol


----------



## Lamilia

Kornowski said:


> Thats a really, really nice case


Indeed its very alienwarish


----------



## Cromewell

Yah, that's a cool effect for a no effect picture  You can see the picture distort as you move to the top.


----------



## spanky

Bobo said:


> I love non clicking wheels....I want the MX Revolution so bad!!!



The MX Revolution does click but if you spin it fast enough it will "freewheel" and not click. Speed at which freewheeling begins is adjustable. I love mine.


----------



## Grey410

theresthatguy said:


> The MX Revolution does click but if you spin it fast enough it will "freewheel" and not click. Speed at which freewheeling begins is adjustable. I love mine.



Bobo I have a microsoft wireless intelimouse explorer 2.0 and it doesn't click when it spins at all


----------



## Shane

s_m_w_d said:


> My Computer still in orginal boxes im still waiting on



Nice case s_m_w_d,

I bet you cant wait to build your new rig....Your first build or not?


----------



## s_m_w_d

Nevakonaza said:


> Nice case s_m_w_d,
> 
> I bet you cant wait to build your new rig....Your first build or not?


Yeah its my first build I couldnt tell for how long Iv wanted to build one hopefully il have the rest of the parts in a day or two and il start building it this weekend comming shouldnt take to long.

Looks like it will be pretty tight when I have everything in




I really hate those  blank drive planels they keep falling it might be ok when I have the drives in




Front case LED's that should be fun to hook up


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Bobo said:


> I love non clicking wheels....I want the MX Revolution so bad!!!



The MX Revolution is the god of all mouses. I want one!


----------



## Redbull{wings}

jjbpenguin said:


> Great minds think alike!!
> I got a few of those lamps awhile back at Target, and they come with the most pathetic bulbs I have ever seen, they last not time at all.




Agreed, although I bought some 25watt same type bulbs at Lowes or Home Depot(can't remember)and they last forever


----------



## Dual_Corex2

I dont know if i post pics in before, but since i have a new names i guess i need new pics


----------



## hpi

s_m_w_d said:


> Yeah its my first build I couldnt tell for how long Iv wanted to build one hopefully il have the rest of the parts in a day or two and il start building it this weekend comming shouldnt take to long.
> 
> Looks like it will be pretty tight when I have everything in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hate those  blank drive planels they keep falling it might be ok when I have the drives in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front case LED's that should be fun to hook up



Fk I have a problem with those wires. I have I think 5 of them and I can't get the front led lights to light up and the lights where the power button is and I have the push the reboot button to start my pc now. I disconnected them by mistake and now that happened. Any idea?


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

Dual_Corex2 said:


> I dont know if i post pics in before, but since i have a new names i guess i need new pics



Those are some clear pictures.....  That must be one helluva camera.....


----------



## s_m_w_d

bumblebee_tuna said:


> Those are some clear pictures.....  That must be one helluva camera.....


9 cans of pepsi lol nice tidy case really nice



hpi said:


> Fk I have a problem with those wires. I have I think 5 of them and I can't get the front led lights to light up and the lights where the power button is and I have the push the reboot button to start my pc now. I disconnected them by mistake and now that happened. Any idea?


Just refer back to the manual for the mobo if you still have it and if not try go onto the manufactures webpage and download it.


----------



## StrangleHold

I got the same case, really like it pretty good so far, runs pretty cool!


----------



## spanky

I finally got my HDMI cable to finish the last hook up to my TV


----------



## marquita188

theresthatguy said:


> I finally got my HDMI cable to finish the last hook up to my TV



WOW!!!! Nice!


----------



## Shane

s_m_w_d said:


> Yeah its my first build I couldnt tell for how long Iv wanted to build one hopefully il have the rest of the parts in a day or two and il start building it this weekend comming shouldnt take to long.



I want to build my next system....Not gonna be buying off the shelf pcs again.


----------



## nffc10

Nevakonaza said:


> I want to build my next system....Not gonna be buying off the shelf pcs again.



Hopefully to, my next computer will be my own build. Saying that i have only ever brought one pre built computer!


----------



## InFlames_44

Heres my pc, Im currently waiting on DFI lanparty UT NF590 and a few other little upgrades.
I enjoy it    its fun to use

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f72/InFlames_44/100_1535.jpg?t=1169079900


----------



## Redbull{wings}

InFlames_44 said:


> Heres my pc, Im currently waiting on DFI lanparty UT NF590 and a few other little upgrades.
> I enjoy it    its fun to use
> 
> http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f72/InFlames_44/100_1535.jpg?t=1169079900



do you have a pic of your motherboard as your background?


----------



## Jet

Do you ahve a picture of your computer in the light?


----------



## easyshare123

theresthatguy said:


> I finally got my HDMI cable to finish the last hook up to my TV



WoW nice... How big is that is it a 28" or a 32"

Dan


----------



## spanky

easyshare123 said:


> WoW nice... How big is that is it a 28" or a 32"
> 
> Dan



That would be my 42'' baby.


----------



## Shane

theresthatguy said:


> That would be my 42'' baby.




ooh nice


----------



## InFlames_44

Yes i do. My backround is of my New Mb on the way. haha.i just can't wait to get it  and it is a nice picture to.

Ya, heres a picture of my pc in the light also

http://s45.photobucket.com/albums/f72/InFlames_44/?action=view&current=100_1527.jpg


----------



## hpi

InFlames_44 said:


> Yes i do. My backround is of my New Mb on the way. haha.i just can't wait to get it  and it is a nice picture to.
> 
> Ya, heres a picture of my pc in the light also
> 
> http://s45.photobucket.com/albums/f72/InFlames_44/?action=view&current=100_1527.jpg



Very nice pc I shall say.

and if ur username is bout the band then t:up


----------



## InFlames_44

Thanks
Yes it is about the band, im not to fond of them very much though.
Its just a name that has stuck in my head and ive continusloy used it.


----------



## tobywuk

that looks good


----------



## Dual_Corex2

bumblebee_tuna said:


> Those are some clear pictures.....  That must be one helluva camera.....



Yea, it was a decent one, Nikon Coolpix L3 5MP.  Sadly it was defective and the lens motor went out and it had an unfortunate death involving my car dashboard, my garage door, a barrel, lighter fluid, gasoline, and of course a match  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hk6X_GSH56I


----------



## Dual_Corex2

s_m_w_d said:


> 9 cans of pepsi lol nice tidy case really nice




9 is nothing.  Iv gone through a 12 pack in a day  

Some call me a caffine addict, well, cuz i am lol.

Thanks, i try to keep her clean.  Iv seen cleaner, but this is really the best i can do with all my cables and stuff, its a mighty big case too so plenty of places to stash the extra un-used or un-needed cables lol.


----------



## s_m_w_d

All the parts stacked up





My first build and it couldnt have gone any better my first boot and everything was perfect loads XP in under 6 seconds with an idle temperature of 40 degree's.I havent had the chance to test out the graphics card yet but I really really cant wait, so to all who helped me along the way a big thank you.ps I havent benchmarked it yet but I will soon


----------



## Shane

s_m_w_d said:


> All the parts stacked up



wow thats looking great.


----------



## Archangel

my new vga coolers 









and now i have 2 120mm fans in the side, instead of a 80mm and a 120mm ^^


----------



## spanky

Archangel said:


> my new vga coolers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now i have 2 120mm fans in the side, instead of a 80mm and a 120mm ^^



Hot knee. What brand of coolers did you buy if you don't mind?


----------



## Jet

Those are Arctic Cooling coolers.

So, Arch, you finally bit the bullet and got them? How do you like them?


----------



## Archangel

42*C idle  ^^   I like em.  

(btw,  those are Antec TriCool fans, and the front 140mm intake and the 120mm one in the back are Aero cool fans that came with the case. =o  and i think those aero cool fans are the noisyest things in my pc atm.)


edit:  and yes.. the coolers are Arctic Cooling, NVsilencer 5's (rev3)    sorry.. i misinterpreted the question..  Its too late atm i gues.


----------



## Shane

Very nice Archangel.

Archangel that cpu cooler your using is a Zalmam right?...what other colours can you get in it?

thanks


----------



## Archangel

Nevakonaza said:


> Archangel that cpu cooler your using is a Zalmam right?...what other colours can you get in it?



yes,.. its tat zalman 9500.. I think its only available in copper and black.. the black one is for AMD's only and has that green ligh (the fitting kit that comes with it, is only for AMD s754, 939 and AM2) and the copper one fits about all CPU's iirc.  and the copper one is available with blue and without light as far as i know


----------



## Shane

Archangel said:


> yes,.. its tat zalman 9500.. I think its only available in copper and black.. the black one is for AMD's only and has that green ligh (the fitting kit that comes with it, is only for AMD s754, 939 and AM2) and the copper one fits about all CPU's iirc.  and the copper one is available with blue and without light as far as i know



hmm okay thanks, 

Im probably going to invest in some good Zalman coolers and fans for my next computer as i hear they are quiet and effective.


----------



## Zorrowannabe9

hehe you bought the same coolers that I did  good choice.


----------



## Pc_Pimp

Here are some pics of my new custom built rig, specs are in my sig. Still needs some wire management though, and a different HSF for the cpu. I'll get some better pic's later.


----------



## Dual_Corex2

Archangel said:


> 42*C idle  ^^   I like em.
> 
> (btw,  those are Antec TriCool fans, and the front 140mm intake and the 120mm one in the back are Aero cool fans that came with the case. =o  and i think those aero cool fans are the noisyest things in my pc atm.)
> 
> 
> edit:  and yes.. the coolers are Arctic Cooling, NVsilencer 5's (rev3)    sorry.. i misinterpreted the question..  Its too late atm i gues.




Case looks a little small for all that hardware.  Looks like your bottome cards fan is berely above the bottom of the case!  Sweet computer though.


----------



## Archangel

its about 5mm between the fan's casing and the bottom of the case..   I was afraid it could give me trouble,.. but the bottom card is actually 3*C cooler than the top card


----------



## nffc10

Archangel, your computer is mega clean, it looks like only just built the thing!


----------



## Dual_Corex2

Archangel said:


> its about 5mm between the fan's casing and the bottom of the case..   I was afraid it could give me trouble,.. but the bottom card is actually 3*C cooler than the top card




lol.  Thats weird. Maybe that fan is cooling the metal and the metal is cooling the air which is making the fan intake cooler air?  

Did that make since?


----------



## nffc10

Metals are conducters.

It makes sense in my mind, had to think about it though!


----------



## Archangel

no,.. I dont think so..   but is a 120mm fan blowing air into the case on the side, and a 140mm fan blowing air onto the case from the front.
and i think that 5mm is enough space for cold air to get into the cooler.  ^^


----------



## leSHok

haha my dual monitor setup with some nice ol crts
i upgraded to surround sound (not in pic)


----------



## Shane

leSHok said:


> haha my dual monitor setup with some nice ol crts
> i upgraded to surround sound (not in pic)



lol kewl,

Sorry if this offends you but your room is a little messy and your pc desk looks cramped with all those monitors on 

Maybe you should invest in a bigger pc desk


----------



## The_Beast

leSHok said:


> haha my dual monitor setup with some nice ol crts
> i upgraded to surround sound (not in pic)


 
looks like there is a bend in your desk from all that weight


----------



## leSHok

hahaha no but it actually doesnt bend but my last desk started to and then i moved everything on this


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

leSHok said:


> haha my dual monitor setup with some nice ol crts
> i upgraded to surround sound (not in pic)



O.O i'd suffocate in that room. i wouldnt be able to work in that condition/environment. LOL


----------



## alexandergre

leSHok said:


> haha my dual monitor setup with some nice ol crts
> i upgraded to surround sound (not in pic)


wow wow wee waa!
look at the printer up there.!!!!!


----------



## easyshare123

leSHok said:


> haha my dual monitor setup with some nice ol crts
> i upgraded to surround sound (not in pic)



That is 1 hell of a mess... So is that the way you like it?

Dan


----------



## Dual_Corex2

leSHok said:


> haha my dual monitor setup with some nice ol crts
> i upgraded to surround sound (not in pic)



I sure hope that desktop is made of thick metal cuz with all that weight i think after time wood would break.......you must be putting at LEAST 250lbs on that!  Thats insane!  And i agree with others, thats too much of a mess even for me! And my room is pretty messy lol.


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

leSHok said:


> haha my dual monitor setup with some nice ol crts
> i upgraded to surround sound (not in pic)



I can related... I tried 3 monitors @ one time and it was too much.  Now I just have two on there.


----------



## The_Beast

Sacrinyellow5 said:


> I can related... I tried 3 monitors @ one time and it was too much. Now I just have two on there.


 
is that a pod on top of your mac???


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

The_Beast said:


> is that a pod on top of your mac???



Actually it's a lockable CD case.


----------



## leSHok

i cleaned it up now but i didnt take new pics.
dude i dont know if ur running dual monitors on ur comp but thats what i do and i have a crappy windows ME for like internet and thats it...im thinking of going quad monitors idk where ill put it haha what do u suppose i get to help the table?


----------



## The_Beast

it looks alot like my Atlantic CD pod


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

leSHok said:


> i cleaned it up now but i didnt take new pics.
> dude i dont know if ur running dual monitors on ur comp but thats what i do and i have a crappy windows ME for like internet and thats it...im thinking of going quad monitors idk where ill put it haha what do u suppose i get to help the table?



All 3 monitors are seperate computers and OS's.  The comp on the far left has Win 2000, the Dell has XP and my mac has OSX.  I'm planning on upgrading two dual lcd on the pc and another for the mac, but that wont be for a while. 




The_Beast said:


> it looks alot like my Atlantic CD pod



Mine's Atlantic as well.


----------



## kof2000

everything is stock except for the oced cpu(2.6ghz) and ram(1200mhz)


----------



## The_Beast

kof2000 said:


> everything is stock except for the oced cpu(2.6ghz) and ram(1200mhz)



i hate you and love you at the same time, you have a great setup

do you like your PSU??? i was thinking of getting the 520 watt version


----------



## Shane

The_Beast said:


> looks like there is a bend in your desk from all that weight



The top of my pc desk is starting to bend and i only have 1 monitor on it.

But my monitor is realy heavy.


----------



## kof2000

The_Beast said:


> i hate you and love you at the same time, you have a great setup
> 
> do you like your PSU??? i was thinking of getting the 520 watt version



psu is very stable  it is ablt to handle another 8800gtx if i decided to go that route 

i should invest in a zalman 9700 first though


----------



## Zorrowannabe9

new Rig


----------



## DKdeadly

I just bought some new stuff for my pc.

Take a look:


----------



## X24

nice moniter, really just a sweet setup all around


----------



## Shane

Zorrowannabe9 said:


> new Rig



Nice.....can i have?


----------



## WeatherMan

1 Tip

Get that Ribbon cable out


----------



## Zorrowannabe9

Bootup05 said:


> 1 Tip
> 
> Get that Ribbon cable out



Never, I loves my ribbon cables haha. In this case they arnt likely to block the airflow since the entire left side is steel mesh.


----------



## Ben

Does anybody realize how long it takes to get through 237 pages of one thread?


----------



## dmw2692004

DKdeadly said:


> I just bought some new stuff for my pc.
> 
> Take a look:



What is directly to the left of your monitor?

sweet setup though.


----------



## DKdeadly

Thnx

To the left is my logitech receiver and behind it there is a XFI I/O.

XFI I/O

http://www.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=13&subcategory=55&product=14711

Pretty nice but if you don't have a lot of device to connect it to then it is useless.

It comes with the xfi elite pro.


----------



## The_Other_One

My room mate's PC.  Very similar specs of mine 
Athlon X2 4200(AM2)
1GB RAM
Some SATA drive
Old opticals from past computers 
Geforce 8800GTS

How's my wiring!  Haha


----------



## Core2Conroe

nice 80mm fan mounting on the uhhh.... wires??


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Hows the air flow on that?

And is that a good method, of the 80mm on the wires?


----------



## K3rupt

You Are ALL in for a Treat with my setup!!! hahaha

Behind all that crap, there is 8.2 Speakers, Wireless Keyboard n Mouse, n a whole lot of other goodies.... haha


----------



## Schonza

Here's mine, not as flashy as others, but I'm more than happy with it. Considering i worked for 3 weeks straight to pay for it all. 





There is more games up there now. Lol. Should update it but meh.




Waiting for my TV tuner to mount my ps2 on the top shelf


----------



## Shane

The_Other_One said:


>



whoa theres alot of wiring there


----------



## Thermaltaken

Here's my baby just about done


----------



## jancz3rt

Here's my newest pic of my PC, with my new speakers and my new keyboard. I have change the keyboard to prepare it all for the final countdown to my new 24" 1920 x 1200 monitor from LG which I will be getting next month.






JAN


----------



## Shane

Thermaltaken said:


> Here's my baby just about done



Very nice,Im loving that case.

Are you just waiting for memory now?


----------



## Jet

jancz3rt said:


> Here's my newest pic of my PC, with my new speakers and my new keyboard. I have change the keyboard to prepare it all for the final countdown to my new 24" 1920 x 1200 monitor from LG which I will be getting next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAN



Are you going to be getting a new graphics card at the same time (hopes and waits for another ATI GPU folder, as well as someone else to take my place as the sole green folder  )?

I should update sometime, now that I have an X1900XT, etc . Maybe I'll wait until I have replaced my last normal fan with an LED one .


----------



## marquita188

Thermaltaken said:


> Here's my baby just about done



where did you get that aoc monitor from?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

marquita188 said:


> where did you get that aoc monitor from?




http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...tion=aoc&Submit=ENE&N=0&Ntk=all&Go.x=0&Go.y=0


----------



## Thermaltaken

Nevakonaza said:


> Very nice,Im loving that case.
> 
> Are you just waiting for memory now?



Actually i have the memory. I have 2 brands, The Corsair XMS2 & OCZ Platinum _(Both are a pair of 1G sticks_). I just swapped out the CPU (_not on the mobo in pic_)


As for the AOC Monitor, i got it, along with everything in my rig, from a friends Computer/Gaming store. I did a favor for him, intern he gave me a key to the warehouse.....in a way. I build race cars, mainly track and drag & mainly Vw's & Audi's. I built him a car and the payment was i can get ANYTHING out the store equal to the amount what he owed me for the job (which i can build 5 rigs...) The catch is whatever i walk out with i have to keep. With this build up i couldn't decide on a few things which now i have plenty of extra's. Enough for another build up.


----------



## The_Beast

Thermaltaken said:


> Actually i have the memory. I have 2 brands, The Corsair XMS2 & OCZ Platinum _(Both are a pair of 1G sticks_). I just swapped out the CPU (_not on the mobo in pic_)
> 
> 
> As for the AOC Monitor, i got it, along with everything in my rig, from a friends Computer/Gaming store. I did a favor for him, intern he gave me a key to the warehouse.....in a way. I build race cars, mainly track and drag & mainly Vw's & Audi's. I built him a car and the payment was i can get ANYTHING out the store equal to the amount what he owed me for the job (which i can build 5 rigs...) The catch is whatever i walk out with i have to keep. With this build up i couldn't decide on a few things which now i have plenty of extra's. Enough for another build up.


 

pretty sweet deal


----------



## Thermaltaken

BTW, im using 2 of these for the new setup...........





22" Viewsonic monitors


----------



## The_Beast

Thermaltaken said:


> BTW, im using 2 of these for the new setup...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22" Viewsonic monitors


 
are those the ones with the Ipod Dock??? how much would you sell it for???


----------



## jancz3rt

Jet said:


> Are you going to be getting a new graphics card at the same time (hopes and waits for another ATI GPU folder, as well as someone else to take my place as the sole green folder  )?
> 
> I should update sometime, now that I have an X1900XT, etc . Maybe I'll wait until I have replaced my last normal fan with an LED one .



Heh, I will neeed to save up more for that. However, I still have the X1950 Pro in my mind 

JAN


----------



## Thermaltaken

The_Beast said:


> *are those the ones with the Ipod Dock*??? how much would you sell it for???


 No it doesnt. didnt know they had a model that came with one


----------



## The_Beast

Thermaltaken said:


> No it doesnt. didnt know they had a model that came with one


 
yeah some of the new ViewSonic's have an ipod dock and yours looked like it had one. *take a pic of just the monitor's front base and i could tell you if you have one with the ipod dock.* would you be interested in selling one of them???


----------



## Thermaltaken

The_Beast said:


> yeah some of the new ViewSonic's have an ipod dock and yours looked like it had one. *take a pic of just the monitor's front base and i could tell you if you have one with the ipod dock.* would you be interested in selling one of them???



I will take a pic soon but all it has at the base is a square pocket where some look like it would sit. It has no clip to lock whatever would sit there

As far as selling one i will decline. I love these monitors and i have visions of running dual Viewsonics


----------



## kof2000

if it is a vx2245ws then it has a dock if not then no more the one that doesnt have the dock is a 2235.


----------



## computermaineack

My setup has changed somewhat since my last post (http://www.computerforum.com/486922-post1903.html ). I've added my just-delivered 19" Widescreen monitor, and I've also added my 5.1 surround sound speakers, although they aren't really visible in the pictures. In terms of the computer, I've removed one of the IDE drives and moved it's contents to my 500gb RAID array, so I could move that drive that was on top of the case into the case. I was actually intending on connecting a 60gb drive full of music (a gift from my brother), but the IDE connector came off the IDE ribbon with the harddrive...but anyway, my cuurent setup:





















As you can see, neatness isn't one of my strong points.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

isnt it dangerous having an open computer, with a fan that can be easily knocked over, into the computer, placed by someones feet?


----------



## computermaineack

It can't be easily kicked over, I'd really have to whack it for it to fall over, and even then it'd probably fall outside the case. My feet are usually either on the printer, on the top of the case, or in a cabinet thing to the side...not usually in front of the fan. I don't see how it could be dangerous, and it keeps my full-load temps at 44º, and the northbridge fan off.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Heya*

Nice PC setup. Great monitor on the right. I should have one like that very soon. Heh, the only minus would be the mess. How can you work in that? 

JAN


----------



## Kornowski

I like how clean your desk is!


----------



## Burgon

Heres a pic of my


----------



## 4W4K3

I love my new sticker  Got it from a friend who works at main event. It's the stickers they put on broken arcade games.


----------



## Lanther

This is my new comp that I just built.


----------



## Shane

4W4K3 said:


> I love my new sticker  Got it from a friend who works at main event. It's the stickers they put on broken arcade games.



Nice laptop and that sticker looks cool 

What you got running on that laptop?Is it xp?

If so it looks diffrent


----------



## Burgon

the screen on ur laptop looks very shiny, can you work with it in brighter places?


----------



## Archangel

Lanther said:


> This is my new comp that I just built.



nice pc,.. altough, I would really clean the dust a bit ^^


----------



## Lanther

Actually thats baby powder my youngest decided needed sprayed down their while I was working


----------



## 4W4K3

Nevakonaza said:


> What you got running on that laptop?Is it xp?



That's actually a program called Copy Commander. It runs off CD before XP boots, modifies/copies partitions.



> the screen on ur laptop looks very shiny, can you work with it in brighter places?



Yes it's the BrightView screen, very reflective. I can work on it outside, but obviously it looks best indoors.


----------



## Archangel

oh, lol ^_^   ah well,  you should clean it up anyway,. it makes it look messy   (the green case looks nice tough,.  Yay, fancy color's!  )


----------



## Shane

4W4K3 said:


> That's actually a program called Copy Commander. It runs off CD before XP boots, modifies/copies partitions.



ooh lol


----------



## vroom_skies

Here are a few recent ones:













Tell me what you think
Bob


----------



## Archangel

looks nice..   Much better than my desk atm, lol ^_^


----------



## palidon112

^i like that background. care to share? ^_^


----------



## HumanMage

Thats how I invision my desktop to look like Vroom Skies. Very nice, clean. big monitor, nice speakers...bet you get your game on pretty nicely in there


----------



## vroom_skies

You bet ya.

Sign on to aim P for the back ground.

Bob


----------



## CPTMuller

my room a month ago


----------



## kobaj

CPTMuller: I saw that mouse mat on sale at a local shop, how is it? I'm thinking about getting it.

Its been a good 6 months (I think) since my last update. 
30 seconds ago.




"clean"




6 more months and Ill have a new clean room to go with it!

If your wondering, yes, I use two mice. One for web surfing, one for games (see my leaning tower of game boxes? Thats only a 1/8 of the amount I have .


----------



## CPTMuller

Pshh I use 3 If I take a pic again Ill show you all!

Response: G5 Laser... awesome mouse for gaming and easy to adjust.... love it and reccomend it to anyone who uses a mouse much....


----------



## kobaj

Technically I COULD use three too. The third would be for art obviously.

And my question was "How is the mouse *MAT*". I already have a g7, the g5's older/wireless brother.


----------



## Redbull{wings}

you in band? I notice you have two blue medals there on that stand that look similar to the ones I have


----------



## CPTMuller

Woah, mistook that for "mate", talking to some aussie on ventrillo about wow.... anyhow
It's great, right under the work thermaltake there is a switch for colors which is awesome. Mice seem to just flow across it, the G5 especially. Some people dont like it because of the G5 sensitivity (my desktop setting is 500dpi or so) and the flowing nature of the mousepad make it "Jumpy" and over-responsive. When you get used to it it is great!


----------



## kobaj

Redbull{wings} said:


> you in band? I notice you have two blue medals there on that stand that look similar to the ones I have



Ya, well until the end of this school year I will be. Ive taken it for 4 and 1/2 years (middle school through high school). I play clarinet. 

The medals are for receiving a 1 in an ensemble with 2 other clarinets for 2 years in a row (reason why I have 2 of them ). The green ribbon and the other awards are for other competitions (art, intellect, etc).






CPTMuller: Thanks, I like to run at 1200dpi, you think the mat will cope?


----------



## CPTMuller

I'm not sure what you mean by cope, but personally I run at 1600 for CS:Source and it is a fantastic surface. I don't notice much glitching and poor tracking as with papers or desks if that's what you mean.

http://www.xoxide.com/thermaltake-gamma-pad.html
This is the specific place and model (assuming there are others...) that I got mine.


----------



## leetkyle

First picture is my desk. Quite dusty, yes I know. I love my Saitek Joystick and dual screens, even though one is way larger than the other (same screen size, but the DELL has a rather large border around it and a much crisper screen) :






As you can see, I'm not the best in the world with wire management at the moment! Temperatures inside are a rather high 40-50C on all components (average) and I haven't yet found the source of this heat. I'm pretty sure it isn't dissappating (sp?) properly as my system temperature sometimes hits up to 55C :






The back of my computer. From top to bottom is :

- Empty Space
- X1900XT Graphics Card
- MP3-IN Asus P5W DH Deluxe exclusive
- Dual USB
- Audigy 2 ZS Sound Card
- Single Firewire

The thing poking out of the system with a single screw in it, that's 1 of 2 Antec TriCool Fan controllers. L M H settings, very handy! Low is inaudible, High is well.. audible to say the least :






__________

My system is all its glory! Specifications are in my signature if anyone is interested. I did [email protected] for a bit but as a frequent gamer, I can't fold as much.


----------



## Redbull{wings}

kobaj said:


> Ya, well until the end of this school year I will be. Ive taken it for 4 and 1/2 years (middle school through high school). I play clarinet.
> 
> The medals are for receiving a 1 in an ensemble with 2 other clarinets for 2 years in a row (reason why I have 2 of them ). The green ribbon and the other awards are for other competitions (art, intellect, etc).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPTMuller: Thanks, I like to run at 1200dpi, you think the mat will cope?



cool, I've got two red ones for getting twos in marching and two blue and one red ribbon for solos and ensembles


----------



## easyshare123

My new lappy...










Dan


----------



## Shane

easyshare123 said:


> My new lappy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan



Nice lappy 

Your using the same theme as me too


----------



## Jet

A few updated pictures of my computer:





















I used to have dual UV lights (one on the top and one on the bottom), but one isn't working anymore


----------



## dmw2692004

Jet, what case are you using?


----------



## Jet

It is a Raidmax X-1. Decent case for $50.


----------



## palidon112

i have good things to say about my raidmax, its no li-li but for the price it isn't all that bad.


----------



## webmaster.jacob

How i have to chill my pc off its rednecked


----------



## Thermaltaken

Thermaltaken said:


> Here's my baby just about done



How it looks now


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Thermaltaken said:


> How it looks now



I think you ram needs to be dual channeled...
right?


----------



## dmw2692004

Thermaltaken said:


> How it looks now



your GPU doesnt look like its even seeded in its socket, it looks like its hanging from the watercooling tubing.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Cool. Lol.


----------



## Burgerbob

Jet said:


> A few updated pictures of my computer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have dual UV lights (one on the top and one on the bottom), but one isn't working anymore



Is it just me or is that camera on one very high shutter speed for that photo? 1/1000, something like that? or can you just turn your LEDs on without the fans?


----------



## lhstud10

dmw2692004 said:


> your GPU doesnt look like its even seeded in its socket, it looks like its hanging from the watercooling tubing.



sickest case/ rig ever


----------



## Jet

Burgerbob said:


> Is it just me or is that camera on one very high shutter speed for that photo? 1/1000, something like that? or can you just turn your LEDs on without the fans?



It just is a normal shutter speed. My camera never picks up fan movement.


----------



## lhstud10

why aint this sticky???


----------



## webmaster.jacob

Jet said:


> It just is a normal shutter speed. My camera never picks up fan movement.



wha kind of camera u got?


----------



## TEKKA

lhstud10 said:


> why aint this sticky???



Is that yours or family pc? Nice monitor... Don't you think its a bit close...


----------



## cuffless

TEKKA said:


> Is that yours or family pc? Nice monitor... Don't you think its a bit close...



its a wireless keyboard and mouse. he could move it easily


----------



## Jet

webmaster.jacob said:


> wha kind of camera u got?



Panasonic DMC-LZ2. I've tried it with other ones as well, and they don't blur, as long as you have flash...


----------



## s_m_w_d




----------



## Kornowski

Haven't you got your maching built alread?


----------



## s_m_w_d

Yeah I accidently pressed Post instead of preview before I had added all the images in.


----------



## Kornowski

Looks very good! Nice work


----------



## lhstud10

cuffless said:


> its a wireless keyboard and mouse. he could move it easily



well i have it here for now, but yes i could eaisly move it... yes thats my computer, its in my room, i also have an xbox and ps2 hooked up to it. 
where i took that pic, my bed is directly behind it so i could lay down...
but its kinda hard to read...


----------



## Laptop

Someone please tell me how to upload pictures into this forum. So i can upload mine


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

Laptop said:


> Someone please tell me how to upload pictures into this forum. So i can upload mine



Easiest way is to create an account with a hosting site, such as Photoshop, then copy the IMG URL onto the post......


----------



## Burgerbob

Some updated pictures of my PC, with all ELEVEN fans-
five case fans
CNPS9500LED
Nforce 4 fan
Thermaltake PCI slot cooler
Thermaltake HDD cooler
6800XT fan
120MM PSU fan


----------



## Kornowski

Is that the family PC or your personal one?

It's cool, would look a bit better if you got rid of the cathode tubes and bought LED fans...


----------



## Bramp

Laptop said:


> Someone please tell me how to upload pictures into this forum. So i can upload mine



No signing up here.

http://imageshack.us/

just click browse and get the location of ur pics, then click the little box that say: remove size/resolution bar from thumbnail

click host it.

Then copy and paste one of the links of your choice.


----------



## Burgerbob

Kornowski said:


> Is that the family PC or your personal one?
> 
> It's cool, would look a bit better if you got rid of the cathode tubes and bought LED fans...



That is the family one lolz, i wouldnt waste a 9500 on a celeron. And yes, i have  considered getting LED fans along with my cathodes, but i have to buy them, and they arent completely cheap.


----------



## Kornowski

Wow, Your family PC, That's cool!

LED fans are really cheap! I got an AKASA one for £4.99 the other week


----------



## Burgerbob

Kornowski said:


> Wow, Your family PC, That's cool!
> 
> LED fans are really cheap! I got an AKASA one for £4.99 the other week



Ya my family PC is really the one i use the most, as my personal one doesnt have internet/USB2.0 (getting a USB card soon) so it isnt of much use. Besides, it has a CELERON. and a boring as all get out Gateway case. Once i get a 80GB drive and a USB2.0 card ill use it more.
Edit: besides- that fan was 10 dollars. I have space for 5 80MM case fans. That would be fifty bucks.


----------



## Kornowski

You don't have to use all of the fan spaces a the same time, just get a good intake / exhuast one... I'm sure your temps will drop...


----------



## Jet

Wow, an 80mm for $10? At Fry's I can pick one up for $6.


----------



## wizle

I would show mine but my ferret lives in there and he hates the flash


----------



## g4m3rof1337

wizle said:


> I would show mine but my ferret lives in there and he hates the flash



Wait....What....


Is the ferret on a wheel, providing power?


----------



## wizle

Best Psu   I'v Ever Had


----------



## dmw2692004

wizle said:


> Best Psu   I'v Ever Had



i prefer a hamster on a wheel, or a little staved child running tword a bowl of soup and a treadmill. Normally the child gives out more power, but it depends if im gonna use both my 12v rails or not.


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

Got this laptop FREE from a friend.






I have 35 dollars invested in it. (Wireless Network Card)

Pentium 4 (2.0 Ghz)
512 Ram
40 GB HD
Not sure about the graphics card.
DVD\CD-RW


----------



## Ben

Sacrinyellow5 said:


> Got this laptop FREE from a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 35 dollars invested in it. (Wireless Network Card)
> 
> Pentium 4 (2.0 Ghz)
> 512 Ram
> 40 GB HD
> Not sure about the graphics card.
> DVD\CD-RW


 I know it's an ATI card, I've had the same one before...and 2.0 ghz? Maybe before I got mine, it was overclocked. Because I got it at 2.4


----------



## Boomer

hey, i have that same laptop! had it 3 years now. its been a good laptop.

heres my newest edition in the lappy world


----------



## Kornowski

That's really, really nice! Very slim!


----------



## codeman0013

Thats a freaking nice setup i wish i had that kind of money ****ing student loans!


----------



## Kornowski

Lol!

It'd be nice wouldn't it!
Make sure you look after it Boomer


----------



## spitviper

Ill post my setup when I find my camera usb cord


----------



## spitviper

never mind my camera is all jack up


----------



## Boomer

Kornowski said:


> Lol!
> 
> It'd be nice wouldn't it!
> Make sure you look after it Boomer



yes yes, i will!  

thx guys!


----------



## Kabu

Here's mine.  Two PCs connected with a KVM cable...


----------



## ADE

Kabu said:


> Here's mine.  Two PCs connected with a KVM cable...



Cool. How'd you connect them? Do the work in sync with each other? and is it hard and expensive?


----------



## Boomer

sweet, looks like your dog likes to browse the internet too!


----------



## wizle

dmw2692004 said:


> i prefer a hamster on a wheel, or a little staved child running tword a bowl of soup and a treadmill. Normally the child gives out more power, but it depends if im gonna use both my 12v rails or not.



 
They just don't have the speed thats required, unless U use the whip    But lets not be cruel,as he rolls on the floor with laffter


----------



## Kabu

ADE said:


> Cool. How'd you connect them? Do the work in sync with each other? and is it hard and expensive?



No, they don't work together.  I would like to do that one day, like in that movie Swordfish.  To have 2 more monitors going - That would be cool!

Yes, my pup (she's 10 months) loves to sniff around the PC.


----------



## lhuser

This is an old pic of Ernesto, my first in sig.





Everything is preety much the same, besides a new mouse and keyboard, GPU and the two leds fans are reversed.









That's Bruce. The only difference from then is that he has the front 80mm fan installed and working. In the pic, he didn't.


----------



## Wanderer_42

Hi


My new desk i had to upgrade my computer from last post due to a failed over clocked   am saving for a new computer again   keep the pics comeing they are great


----------



## kaine.shutler

Here's my setup:






1. Packard Bell I picked up from PC world for £500 ($1000):
80GB HDD
1.6GHz Processor
15.4" widescreen HD
1GB Ram
Vista Ultimate

2. AIWA Preamp and amplifier

3. PSP and external 80GB Toshiba HDD in VAIO enclosure

4. Two Canon speakers (twin driver)

5. Orange Livebox (wireless router)

6. Amstrad phone with internet, texts, fax, e-mail etc

7. Sony Handycam

8. CD case and box full of downloaded sw and movies

9. Keys with wireless computer lock (locks computer when user walks away)

10. Another WiFi router, unused  

11. 26" Toshiba TV (soon to be replaced with 32" HDTV and PS3!!!! when it comes out on the 23 March for £425 ($850))

12. Wireless Headphones, unused USB hub, bluetooth headset, 100 DVDs, a book on HTML and CSS, a few PSP UMDs, a tin full of coppers.

13. A bin with:
1 pack of salt n vinegar crisps
1 mini trifle pot
paper
broken 512 usb pendrive

14. Ontop of the monitor is a webcam...
Behind is an external 5.1 card, and a 24 in 1 USB card reader with built in USB hub, oh and a bluetooth adaptor


Thats all folks


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Is #3, the external HDD for your laptop? Or PSP?


----------



## kaine.shutler

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Is #3, the external HDD for your laptop? Or PSP?



God, I wish it was for the PSP!!! Naa, my laptop


----------



## Burgerbob

Heres the basic guts of my comp (this is from when i had to take it all apart for new fans and HDD cooler)


----------



## Young Nerd (real young)

This is my rig, I'm am very young so as you can imagine this 
took a ton of birthday and Christmas money, just wish
I had enough for the dell 24" flat panel I want, 
I might post some more pics later.


----------



## JSquier

Damn, if you play any games, you need to bump up that 512mb ram to atleast a gig if not 2 gig. Having that video card and 512 ram seems strange


----------



## ADE

ayyy, ya ain't that young!


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

Young Nerd (real young) said:


> View attachment 1759
> This is my rig, I'm am very young so as you can imagine this
> took a ton of birthday and Christmas money, just wish
> I had enough for the dell 24" flat panel I want,
> I might post some more pics later.



How old are you?  That desk is too clean for a youngin'


----------



## Ignorantguy




----------



## chupacabra

Nice pc Ignorantguy, can i have it  

anyway this is my computer (yes i know is crap but meh i don't have cash/work atm).


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

Ignorantguy said:


>



oooooouuuuu.....  shiny.........


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

chupacabra said:


> Nice pc Ignorantguy, can i have it
> 
> anyway this is my computer (yes i know is crap but meh i don't have cash/work atm).



Compaq, FTW!!!!


----------



## Ignorantguy

chupacabra said:


> Nice pc Ignorantguy, can i have it
> 
> anyway this is my computer (yes i know is crap but meh i don't have cash/work atm).



Thanks I need to clean that fan bad. And Im not sure if Im diggin the 3 monitors cause I cant span all 3.


----------



## Kornowski

Why do you need 3 monitors anyway?


----------



## leetkyle

1 Monitor for Gaming
1 Monitor for Gaming Administration (BF2CC all BF2 fans!)
1 Monitor for Gaming Stats

Sorted.


----------



## Kornowski

Lol, It just seems like a bit of  a waste of money, Why not simply press 'TAB' to quickly look at the score in a game...


----------



## alexandergre

Kornowski said:


> Lol, It just seems like a bit of  a waste of money, Why not simply press 'TAB' to quickly look at the score in a game...



Exacly, or even now  with vista you can press the windows+tab and you see the  all open programs, 3d and with a screen of that program .


----------



## Shane

Boomer said:


> hey, i have that same laptop! had it 3 years now. its been a good laptop.
> 
> heres my newest edition in the lappy world



very nice lappy,I also like your monitor.


----------



## Jet

bumblebee_tuna said:


> How old are you?  That desk is too clean for a youngin'



Some people are neat freaks 

Not me at this moment, though.


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

I could have 3 orns-Pay going all at the same time...


----------



## Ignorantguy

Kornowski said:


> Lol, It just seems like a bit of  a waste of money, Why not simply press 'TAB' to quickly look at the score in a game...




Who said I paid for all 3. The middle one $229. 2 on the end, FREEBIE. That 17on the hutch was free too.

Oh I definatley use 3 cause I'm learning to code. And when I work from home its better cause I use multiple applcations.


----------



## leSHok

not as good as flat screens or lcds but hey the middle one i got for free off craigslist.
new desk new speakers.
wireless desktop, tv tuner, 2 7usb hubs ehh i needa hobby.


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

ooo boomer, wat kinda laptop is that? wanna privide me a link?


----------



## Ben

M0ddingMan1a said:


> ooo boomer, wat kinda laptop is that? wanna privide me a link?



Correct me if I'm wrong, but it should be either this one, or this one.


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

damn it, thats too pricey for me. lol


----------



## Zorrowannabe9

ignorant guy...how are those cards in SLI? Theres no bridge between them???


----------



## dmw2692004

Zorrowannabe9 said:


> ignorant guy...how are those cards in SLI? Theres no bridge between them???



sometimes you dont aneed a bridge for the SLI to work.


----------



## Zorrowannabe9

Really now. Ive never heard of that.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hehe*



Zorrowannabe9 said:


> Really now. Ive never heard of that.



In fact, you never need an SLI bridge. The new drivers allow SLI without the SLI bridge at the expense of about 5% performance loss overall. BTW nice PCs guys!

JAN


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

Zorrowannabe9 said:


> Really now. Ive never heard of that.



lllol pwned.


----------



## Zorrowannabe9

thats awesome! I had genuinely not heard of that. Thanks for the info guys, learn something everyday


----------



## Ignorantguy

With the drivers I have I need a bridge for SLI. However you cant run more than one monitor in SLI, the max is one. So I took them out of SLI.


----------



## leSHok

quad monitor screen CRT all the way!


----------



## Shane

leSHok said:


> quad monitor screen CRT all the way!



thats pretty amazing,i bet playing a flight simulater would be great having 4 monitors.

so do you have 2 graphics cards?


----------



## leSHok

yeah i have two video cards...ones pci-express the other is a PCI that has two dual vga outputs


----------



## Shane

leSHok said:


> yeah i have two video cards...ones pci-express the other is a PCI that has two dual vga outputs



cool


----------



## Ben

leSHok said:


> yeah i have two video cards...ones pci-express the other is a PCI that has two dual vga outputs



That's really quite amazing, to have 4 monitors on 1 computer. I may have to try that sometime. I just need a second GPU


----------



## QuestionCat

lol  What the heck is going on in this thread.  Why do y'all need so many monitors?  

P.S.  Is that an airwick freshener you got over by the phone?


----------



## Ben

QuestionCat said:


> lol  What the heck is going on in this thread.  Why do y'all need so many monitors?
> 
> P.S.  Is that an airwick freshener you got over by the phone?



Man! Women have such a different way of thinking!  Noticing Airwick fresheners?? What is wrong with this picture...I thought this was a computer thread


----------



## Punk

What do you think?


----------



## easyshare123

Nice plasma lamp...always wanted 1 of those just never got round to buying one....

Dan


----------



## QuestionCat

Halian said:


> Man! Women have such a different way of thinking!  Noticing Airwick fresheners?? What is wrong with this picture...I thought this was a computer thread


----------



## Ben

QuestionCat said:


>



Reelaaax. I was kidding


----------



## ADE

leSHok said:


> quad monitor screen CRT all the way!



Holy **** that desk is gonna fall!!!!!!!


----------



## Punk

easyshare123 said:


> Nice plasma lamp...always wanted 1 of those just never got round to buying one....
> 
> Dan



Thanks!
Those plasma lamps can be found in the US at Target for 25$


----------



## leSHok

nah trust me it is gooood


----------



## CCPS

My Mothers System 

100 gb hdd
601 Ram.


----------



## ETSA

Here...


----------



## EdDx

*mine*

not the best but meh...

those 2 lights on the case change colour from red to green to orange to yellow to white and stuff


----------



## spitviper

leSHok said:


> quad monitor screen CRT all the way!



hey if your looking for a missing playing card its under your desk


----------



## EdDx

spitviper said:


> hey if your looking for a missing playing card its under your desk






lol


----------



## _simon_

Before anyone comments, I do have speaker stands but due to the current lack of space, I've just put the speakers on the desk.


----------



## bbradley

leSHok said:


> quad monitor screen CRT all the way!


Now really….. are four monitors necessary?? What am I talking about…. of course it’s necessary. Nice.  
Is that a guitar amp to the left?


----------



## Punk

You should get LCDs for the 4 screen monitors  It might take less space


----------



## Shane

webbenji said:


> You should get LCDs for the 4 screen monitors  It might take less space



it would look better and wouldnt use so much space if he did but afterall it would cost alot to buy 4x LCDS


----------



## Punk

Well yeah but in a long term, it's better


----------



## ml1209

My "Gateway" into the internet world. (The notebook is a HP NX9420)


----------



## [trs]ALUMINUM

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ nice pc


----------



## Mankz_91

My old-ish setup.

I've now got a 24" Dell, and a fully water-cooled PC-7 with a water-chiller.


----------



## Kornowski

webbenji said:


> What do you think?



I see a bit of Fox racing! Nice one!


----------



## Shane

[trs]ALUMINUM;614196 said:
			
		

> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ nice pc



Nice case


----------



## v0lten

Heres my little setup







And up close






edit: Not sure exactly why my pictures don't appear. Oh well


----------



## leSHok

(on page 253) yes i would like to get four monitors that are lcd but i found two of these on craigslist for free brand new (i replaced the white one with another one the same model as the others) and yeah that is an amp next to the computer it is some 1960s amp called paramount? it only plays clean but it has tremolo which is cool.


----------



## leSHok

hahaha and my computer died on me three times yestday... i overpowered it (i really only use 3).


----------



## cryption

my desk is hella messy


----------



## Shane

cryption said:


> my desk is hella messy



trust me thats not messy 

are those 2 tube like looking things speakers next to your monitor?
If so ive never seen any like that before


----------



## cryption

yeah they're speakers.  They're really nice, made by Aopen.  Instead of just projecting the sound forward, it does it in the full 360 degree.


----------



## cryption

my living room ...


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

cryption said:


> yeah they're speakers.  They're really nice, made by Aopen.  Instead of just projecting the sound forward, it does it in the full 360 degree.



does that mean it gives off a more "surround sound" sound? or you can just hear it clearer from all angles?


----------



## cryption

you can hear it better from all angles, and the sound bouncing off all the surrounding walls give it more of a surround sound feel, though it isn't as good as a true surround sound.


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

cryption said:


> you can hear it better from all angles, and the sound bouncing off all the surrounding walls give it more of a surround sound feel, though it isn't as good as a true surround sound.



yeah i kinda guessed it wouldnt be as good, but they look cool and from what you said they can be pretty good


----------



## cryption

i like them, for under $100 I couldn't find anything better.  I wanted a 2.1 setup since I don't have space for anything larger ... well I didn't at the time.  I'm not in a dorm anymore.


----------



## Praetor

Yes but for *just over $100* you can get devastatingly better


----------



## The_Other_One

Someone's mailing me a P4 1.4GHz machine.  For some reason, the computer is still sitting at the post office in IL, but the LCD made it here...  Anyway, I figured I'd bring it with me and try some dual viewing on my laptop   I can see it struggling more than my desktop, but it's not that bad


----------



## g4m3rof1337

ill post my new setup tomorrow, when my camera gets fixed.


----------



## spitviper




----------



## Ben

Praetor said:


> Yes but for *just over $100* you can get devastatingly better



I think I would rather get these. They're cheaper and there's 3 more


----------



## Burgerbob

Halian said:


> I think I would rather get these. They're cheaper and there's 3 more



And they are great. I have the X-620s.


----------



## v0lten

I figured it out.. heres the pics
Photobucket makes them smaller than they are though...


----------



## cryption

ah 2142, my game of choice as well


----------



## [email protected]

I like that setup Volten...what might your address be... hehe


----------



## Kornowski

v0lten said:


> I figured it out.. heres the pics
> Photobucket makes them smaller than they are though...



Hows the Zalman cooler, Worth getting?
Also, I'm getting the XMS2 RAM, also, any good?


----------



## Shane

v0lten said:


> I figured it out.. heres the pics
> Photobucket makes them smaller than they are though...



I love that case....actualy considering that one for my new build.

Also thats one nice stuff youve got inside it....4GB of ram


----------



## v0lten

The Zalman cooler is nice, lowered my CPU temps considerably. The ram is awesome for the price. I paid $129 after rebates for 2 gigs of it. And earlier I paid $149 after rebates for the first 2 gigs.


----------



## Kornowski

Cool, I'll see how the stock Intel one is and then consider swapping it if it's rubbish.

I'm only getting 1GB of it for now, may get another 1GB in the future, I'll see


----------



## ETSA

I can vouch for both the zalman and the RAM also, good stuff.  ;-)


----------



## Altanore

This is something I did recently (picture below).  Used to be just a black panel... but I added the window and LED's.  Sort of makes it look like my wiring hub... this is where I stuff all my wires!  However, does not seem all that attractive i know!  So I plan to tint the window later...




That's my little modified, lit up, thermaltake soprano case for ya!


----------



## Kornowski

Is all that cooling really needed?

Looks great though!


----------



## [-GEO-]

Altanore said:


> This is something I did recently (picture below).  Used to be just a black panel... but I added the window and LED's.  Sort of makes it look like my wiring hub... this is where I stuff all my wires!  However, does not seem all that attractive i know!  So I plan to tint the window later...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my little modified, lit up, thermaltake soprano case for ya!



Two words:
cable managment


----------



## The_Other_One

Isn't it just super   Haha, this is a computer a girl gave me for the price of shipping, along with a 15/16" LCD(which is currently at my apartment)






For $30(the price to ship both) I'd of even taken a totally pink case   Of course, USPS screwed me over.  The case came dented, the power supply was dead(it apparently worked before being shipped, and guess where the dent was) and to top it off, they delivered it to the wrong house!


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

The_Other_One said:


> Isn't it just super   Haha, this is a computer a girl gave me for the price of shipping, along with a 15/16" LCD(which is currently at my apartment)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For $30(the price to ship both) I'd of even taken a totally pink case   Of course, USPS screwed me over.  The case came dented, the power supply was dead(it apparently worked before being shipped, and guess where the dent was) and to top it off, they delivered it to the wrong house!



Are those spider webs I see....?


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

Yay for LEDs.......!!!!!


----------



## Redbull{wings}

The_Other_One said:


> Isn't it just super   Haha, this is a computer a girl gave me for the price of shipping, along with a 15/16" LCD(which is currently at my apartment)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For $30(the price to ship both) I'd of even taken a totally pink case   Of course, USPS screwed me over.  The case came dented, the power supply was dead(it apparently worked before being shipped, and guess where the dent was) and to top it off, they delivered it to the wrong house!




what are the specs on that "free" system it doesn't look too old(minus the cobwebs over the graphics card)


----------



## Burgerbob

The_Other_One said:


> Isn't it just super   Haha, this is a computer a girl gave me for the price of shipping, along with a 15/16" LCD(which is currently at my apartment)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For $30(the price to ship both) I'd of even taken a totally pink case   Of course, USPS screwed me over.  The case came dented, the power supply was dead(it apparently worked before being shipped, and guess where the dent was) and to top it off, they delivered it to the wrong house!



I have the exact same gateway! and, to top it off, i got it for free! But i have to admit, mine works just fine. (I play IL2 on it just fine).


----------



## Shane

whats the specs on that beauty The_Other_One?


----------



## The_Other_One

Haha, ok ok!  The specs of "pinky" are as follows...  

P4 1.4GHz
128MB RDRAM
20GB HD
TNT2 32MB AGP card
Sound Blaster(some basic 2 channel model)

Eh, not much else to say...  I don't know if I'll "REALLY" put it to use or just have it as my tester machine.  My current is a PIII 733 but it has 512MB RAM.  Hehe, but it also has my Radeon 8500 in it.  I'll probably swap the cards...

And yes, those were spider webs   I've since cleaned it out very well with my compressor.


----------



## ThatGuy16

My current...




My project, only got the case and PSU for now but hopefully it will be complete in a week or two...


----------



## kof2000

late at night and sleepy...


----------



## s_m_w_d

ThatGuy16 said:


> My current...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My project, only got the case and PSU for now but hopefully it will be complete in a week or two...


Nice case Nzxt Apollo in red


----------



## ThatGuy16

s_m_w_d said:


> Nice case Nzxt Apollo in red



Thanks, its actually copper/orange


----------



## ADE

Are those cases really good in your opinion?


----------



## ThatGuy16

ADE said:


> Are those cases really good in your opinion?


so far seems like a real nice case and lots of space, the front fan was a little hassle installing, but i haven't put anything in mine yet...so as long as installing goes fine i think its one of the best cases i have experience yet


----------



## daffyracers03

Ultra Black ATX
Pentium D 840 3.2GHz
Zalman CNPS9500 CPU Cooler
Gigabyte 965P-DS3
Kingston 2GB DDR2 (2 x 1024MB)
Mitsumi 8in1 Card Reader/Floppy
Sound Blaster Audigy 2 (7.1 Surround)
2180 GB  (2.18 Terabytes) 1x500 WD, 1x180 WD 2x750 SG
600W Cooler Master (SLI & Crossfire ready)
AeroCool Gate Watch fan/temp monitor
2x Dual double layer DVD writer 16x
ATI Radeon X800XL PCI-E*(Waiting for ATI DX10 Card)*
9 Fans Total!! 5x120 MM Fans, 4x80 MM Fans


----------



## hpi

With the new psu in it:


----------



## lhstud10

hpi said:


> With the new psu in it:



your case looks like an alienware, i like


----------



## hpi

lhstud10 said:


> your case looks like an alienware, i like



Ah, thank you.


----------



## CPTMuller

Are there fans in the front vents?


----------



## hpi

CPTMuller said:


> Are there fans in the front vents?



nope. Just 2 blue leds and one fan sitting inside infront of there.


----------



## CPTMuller

Are there any front ventilation fans at all? Also how big is the rear fan?


----------



## hpi

CPTMuller said:


> Are there any front ventilation fans at all? Also how big is the rear fan?



Uh theres 1 fan in the front. 1 fan sitting on my hdd blowing right onto my videocard and one fan in the back taking hot air out.

Im not sure the size of the rear fan. It's not a huge one though.


----------



## dmw2692004

my new compy. i know the case is ugly and flimsy but i was kinda-sorta on a budget.


----------



## Shane

dmw2692004 said:


> my new compy. i know the case is ugly and flimsy but i was kinda-sorta on a budget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good mate
> 
> Is the side of the case see through? That would look awesome


----------



## vroom_skies

Here are some poor shots of my pc.










Enjoy
Bob


----------



## CPTMuller

Whats that Monitor? Also nice speakers!


----------



## vroom_skies

Thanks
The monitor is the Gateway FPD2485W (24-inch wide screen HD)

Bob


----------



## palidon112

^the background isnt as nice as it was before


----------



## vroom_skies

Yea lol.
I go threw backgrounds all the time, I just might be overdue.

Bob


----------



## Redbull{wings}

I've got that same national guard lanyard with a flash drive on it lol


----------



## kobaj

Ive got an army one with my dotbook...Im such a dork.


----------



## PabloTeK

A few pictures of my Factory Second Dell Optiplex GX740:


----------



## Shane

GCR said:


> A few pictures of my Factory Second Dell Optiplex GX740:



Nice and compact  

What GFX card has it got?


----------



## PabloTeK

Radeon X1300 half-size with 128mb RAM, totally silent.


----------



## Shane

GCR said:


> Radeon X1300 half-size with 128mb RAM, totally silent.



not bad,Is the system temps good with it only having a small case?


----------



## PabloTeK

No idea but it's cool to the touch.


----------



## DaveTaylor

http://davtaylor.info/setup

easier to do it that way...


----------



## Kornowski

Nice computer Dave! 

















What do you guys think?


----------



## b3rt_d4ni3l

what is the case that you have there Kornowski?


----------



## Kornowski

It's this one:

http://www.microdirect.co.uk/ProductInfo.aspx?ProductID=6432

Nothing special, but it does its job


----------



## b3rt_d4ni3l

wow, benz car design... nice 
now im gonna look for BMW one if there is one... heheh... for the heck of it...


----------



## DaveTaylor

cheers kornowski, cost me about £1000 to build


----------



## Kornowski

> wow, benz car design... nice
> now im gonna look for BMW one if there is one... heheh... for the heck of it...



lol, I know 



> cheers kornowski, cost me about £1000 to build


Nice! What do you play on it?


----------



## DaveTaylor

css, half life all versions, hitman all versions, warrock, call of dity, battefield 2142, alot of movies on it and some other stuff.


----------



## Kornowski

> css, half life all versions, hitman all versions, warrock, call of dity, battefield 2142, alot of movies on it and some other stuff.



Cool, Have you ever played FEAR?


----------



## DaveTaylor

ye didn't appeal to me oh and i play prey completed it in 4 hours (H)


----------



## The_Other_One

My pink one's still the coolest!  LOL 

or...





OK...so it's not a PC...  But it's still neat


----------



## Kornowski

What is that? Whats the specs? lol


----------



## The_Other_One

Kornowski said:


> What is that? Whats the specs? lol



The Mac Mini?  It's in my sig


----------



## Kornowski

Ahh right, I didn't know that 

Thats really, really cool!


----------



## hpi

Kornowski your pc is beautiful! I wish mine looked that good.


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Ahh right, I didn't know that
> 
> Thats really, really cool!



Wait...whats so cool about it? It's a Mac mini....


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Halian said:


> Wait...whats so cool about it? It's a Mac mini....



The point theres no fans. 
Only a vent on the elevated bottom.


----------



## Kornowski

> Kornowski your pc is beautiful! I wish mine looked that good.


Thanks  I think it could look better, but 



> Wait...whats so cool about it? It's a Mac mini....



It's *so* small and compact!


----------



## DaveTaylor

Right my aswell post the pics... Sorry about the size


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Thanks  I think it could look better, but
> 
> 
> 
> It's *so* small and compact!



lol! Do you not have Mac Mini's over in the UK?


----------



## DaveTaylor

Halian said:


> lol! Do you not have Mac Mini's over in the UK?



Yes, we do.


----------



## Punk

The_Other_One said:


> My pink one's still the coolest!  LOL
> 
> or...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK...so it's not a PC...  But it's still neat




That's my favorite BAND right here! I've been listening to their CDs for like ten years


----------



## Kornowski

> lol! Do you not have Mac Mini's over in the UK?



If we do I haven't seen them, we probably do, I just haven't seen or heard of them


----------



## Kornowski

Well, I moved the computer and stuff around on the desk and I think it looks a lot better, more space and it looks just generally better


----------



## The_Other_One

Haha, well so you guys know, the Mini DOES have a fan.  Typically it's just a quiet little hum but at times it will get noisy(working in Photoshop and such)  I don't know how the Intel based ones act, but I'm happy with the noise and heat levels of this one.  I actually thought the thing died last night, after walking away and not hearing the fan(Realize I'm used to my tower  )

Also, yes, Offspring is an awesome band


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Well, I moved the computer and stuff around on the desk and I think it looks a lot better, more space and it looks just generally better



Ahhh, you're desk is so clean! And it looks so good! And I'm jealous because you have an LCD and I'm stuck with my 16" CRT  You lucky dawg


----------



## Kornowski

> Ahhh, you're desk is so clean! And it looks so good! And I'm jealous because you have an LCD and I'm stuck with my 16" CRT  You lucky dawg



Thanks, It's is very clean, I can't stand it being messy 
LCD's aren't that expensive any more are they, why don't you look into them?


----------



## Shane

Looking good kornowski 

Nice spacious desk you’ve got there, Dont the sunlight from the window annoy you when it’s glaring on your screen?


----------



## Kornowski

> Looking good kornowski
> 
> Nice spacious desk you’ve got there, Dont the sunlight from the window annoy you when it’s glaring on your screen?



Thanks man! 

Nah, It's an anti-glare screen, so the sun doesn't affect it


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Thanks, It's is very clean, I can't stand it being messy
> LCD's aren't that expensive any more are they, why don't you look into them?



I know they're not that expensive, I just want a certain monitor, and it costs more than a usual 17 or 19"


----------



## Kornowski

> I know they're not that expensive, I just want a certain monitor, and it costs more than a usual 17 or 19"



lol, Thats a nice monitor 

This is the one I have:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824001228

But in silver


----------



## Kornowski

That case is strange! 

Like the cathode though!


----------



## DrCuddles

This is my pc, remember mess is the sign of a true genious 




Notice Spongebob teddy on top of scanner to the far left and next to it is my valentines present off my girl friend (yea im geek, and i've got a girl, just lucky i guess ) with the card she gots me, Web cam on right monitor, and them stickers are the ones i got with me red nose, so no my monitors arent alive and they cant see, thats just well arranged stickering there 




That standy uppy thing with the paper in it is so when im typing something out i dont have to keep looking down, just right  and it has a magnifier on it, the green bit which slides up and down, because i have crap eyes and sometimes, glasses just arent enough




Thats my school bad just slung next to it there and i have a Blue Cathode in my pc, they rock 




That is a bluetooth adapter and te USB cable for my phone plugged in the front there.

Thats it lol, yes that is a yellow bowl that previously contained Crunchy nut Cornflakes, a Darth Vader mug, a ton of crap and a White Lexmark X75 All-In-One Scanner/Printer to the left  what do ya think? (Wireless keyboard and mouse aswell 
My computer case (under my desk) is a demon lookin thingy with red eyes and horns, pretty cool  i likes it


----------



## HumanMage

vroom_skies said:


> Here are some poor shots of my pc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy
> Bob



Excellent setup. I envision my setup to be like this. I plan to have my set ups infront of Windows...I like looking out into the real world when playing in my ficitious ones.


----------



## diduknowthat

front of computer





inside front panel





The work area


----------



## The_Other_One

OK, here's something a bit different   Rather than my NEW computers, here are my old ones   I still have all except the last one(explained below)  And no, not all are new pics.  Sorry, but I'm too lazy to pull them all out and take pics.

Tandy 2500
Sun Ultra1
"RED"
Mac SE FDHD
IBM Thinkpad 1400...and yes, it's together now
K6-2 300MHz
My old Tester, with different optical drives
and finally...
ECS Desknote 929a
OK, this one deserves a bit of explaining.  This was my previous laptop, I no longer have it.  It was a very cool concept...  Desktop processor, desktop RAM, and other desktop components in a laptop case.  It was pretty fast and much more portable than an equivalent desktop, but it had many issues.  It got WAY too hot, and also had random lockups...sometimes it wouldn't even POST.


----------



## WeatherGeek

*I love my NZXT Apollo*

This build's just over a month old now. Specs in Sig. Will be getting a new HSF soon.


----------



## Kornowski

Enough cables dude? 

Here's mine, Just done some cable managment, what do you think?






Here's the path the fan will take, through the new hole...


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Enough cables dude?
> 
> Here's mine, Just done some cable managment, what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the path the fan will take, through the new hole...



Nice and tidy mate


----------



## _simon_

Only pic I have at the moment and currently feeling too lazy to take anymore


----------



## Kornowski

> Nice and tidy mate



That's the way I like it


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> That's the way I like it



hehe 

Mines a right mess...cables everywhere

Hp could have at least put the cables tidy lol.


----------



## Kornowski

> Mines a right mess...cables everywhere
> 
> Hp could have at least put the cables tidy lol.



You, I get laughed at by ANGUS for using cable ties for tying cables 

If you tidy it up a little, it may reduce the temps


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> You, I get laughed at by ANGUS for using cable ties for tying cables
> 
> If you tidy it up a little, it may reduce the temps



yeah i could do....i cleaned it out sunday with compressed air...damn you shoud have seen the dust that came out of my Psu

the cpu heatsink wasnt as bad as i thought it would be.


----------



## Kornowski

> yeah i could do....i cleaned it out sunday with compressed air...damn you shoud have seen the dust that came out of my Psu
> 
> the cpu heatsink wasnt as bad as i thought it would be.



lol, Did you have trouble breaving?

Good.


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> lol, Did you have trouble breaving?
> 
> Good.



lol nah i had the windows open and i wa near the window anyway so the dust went out

Its realy wierd how dusty it gets in there because my mother keeps the house spotless


----------



## Lucky_13

i'm new here, and my computers aren't anything fancy.  actually these are my husbands.  mine is just a plain old gateway M520 laptop, but once my husband finished building his new computer, i get his old one 

The one on top is the new barebones kit hubby just got from Tiger Direct.  MSI PM8M3-V motherboard, 3.2ghz. CPU, i don't know what else.  

the one on the bottom is his old one, we got it at a pawn shop.  the original owner put quite a bit into it.  it too has an MSI MB, it had 7 fans, a 256mb ATI vid card, bunch of other stuff, i'm not enterly sure.  we had some problems with it because the moron had some weird card plugged into the MB that split it between two HD, but when he sold it, he pulled one HD, i think the master one, and left the slave, so it was all formatted weird and didn't recognize the HD when we tried to reformat it to get all his porn and viruses off it, lol.  

i like the Antec case


----------



## Shane

Lucky_13 said:


>



Welcome to CF 

I like the bottom case too...is the front door broken off or does it come off anyway?

if that was my case i would respray it and the cd/floppy drive covers to make it all match.
it would look sweet then


----------



## Ben

My computer:





I don't really like the case all that much. But you get what you pay for 









Ahh! Messy! Need more twisty ties for cable management


----------



## Kornowski

Could do with a bit of a tidy


----------



## Shane

Halian said:


> My computer:



Very nice.. you have alot of space on the desk,I wish mine was that big lol.
i have to put my tower underneath the desk or it doesnt fit on


----------



## Ben

Nevakonaza said:


> Very nice.. you have alot of space on the desk,I wish mine was that big lol.
> i have to put my tower underneath the desk or it doesnt fit on



Yeah, I love all the desk on this desk. I just cleaned it yesterday. Though, it's not actually my desk. My computer is in the living room for now, since my parents computer needs fixing, I put mine in the living room so the rest of my family can use it


----------



## vroom_skies

Here are a few more recent ones. Not totally set up yet, and also soon this computer will be my old one, woot.






















Enjoy
Bob


----------



## Geoff

Thats a really nice setup, love the speakers and monitor!


----------



## Lucky_13

Nevakonaza said:


> Welcome to CF
> 
> I like the bottom case too...is the front door broken off or does it come off anyway?
> 
> if that was my case i would respray it and the cd/floppy drive covers to make it all match.
> it would look sweet then




the front door was missing when we got it.  we got it for $330 at a pawn shop.  pretty good considering that all the parts in it sepperately are probably worth about $1500


----------



## kof2000

life like images loook!


----------



## Jet

Halian said:


> My computer:



You know what would be one upgrade worth considering? A quality 120mm case fan for the back. That old clunker isn't doing very well.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Halian said:


> Yeah, I love all the desk on this desk. I just cleaned it yesterday. Though, it's not actually my desk. My computer is in the living room for now, since my parents computer needs fixing, I put mine in the living room so the rest of my family can use it



Why don't you fix it?


----------



## HumanMage

Vroom_Skies, another great set of photos. Everything is black..with silver as a secondary color, top notch!

This thread should be stickied


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I just cleaned my room and my desk.

Still needs to be organized. 



















 I need to organize my case. I've been messing with it lately, and haven't cleaned the wires or anything up.


----------



## chupacabra

g4m3rof1337 said:


> haven't cleaned the wires or anything up.



Or the fans, etc  (points to the dust on the rear fan) anyway looks good


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Thanks lol.


I am going to clean it all up this week though.


Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Heres a one of my "unfinished" pc...lol


----------



## The_Other_One

OK...no one saw my last post here, alright?


----------



## holdenssx

The_Other_One said:


> OK...no one saw my last post here, alright?



Haha, sure!


----------



## leSHok

The_Other_One said:


> OK...no one saw my last post here, alright?



haha i did... i was like wuhhh!?


----------



## ThatGuy16

The_Other_One said:


> OK...no one saw my last post here, alright?



nope, never...lol


----------



## Ben

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I just cleaned my room and my desk.
> 
> Still needs to be organized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to organize my case. I've been messing with it lately, and haven't cleaned the wires or anything up.



Hmm..I spy a thumb drive, blue tooth head set, iPod, PSP, a new phone...some gum, and speakers on only one side of the monitor. What about the other side?


----------



## microchipper

not the most recent picture as my tower is now on the top right hand side of the desk so i can get the side panel off easy as i'm a clean freak when it comes to dusting out my pc (every week)
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jherting/521344221/


----------



## InFlames_44

I wish i could have as many little goodies like that
But instead my money goes to cancer sticks
or as i call them.lung cookies


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Halian said:


> Hmm..I spy a thumb drive, blue tooth head set, iPod, PSP, a new phone...some gum, and speakers on only one side of the monitor. What about the other side?



OMG...
I forgot to upload the other picture with the computer. Hah.

And that corsair thing isn't a flash drive, if that was what you were talking about, it has my keys on it. 

I had one there but it came out blurry. 

I had all that set out like that cause I had _just_ finished cleaning and organizing. 
Lol.

Hold on.


----------



## Ben

> And that corsair thing isn't a flash drive, if that was what you were talking about, it has my keys on it.



Figures 


> Hold on.



lol, forgot to upload the actual computer picture   nice.

Going a bit off topic here,

Hows the new phone?


----------



## spitviper

i moved my setup into my room and i got a new computer case


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

spitviper said:


> i moved my setup into my room and i got a new computer case



Dude, your case looks trashed...........


----------



## spitviper

lol its red sharpie and silver poster paint yes i was really bored


----------



## vroom_skies

Wait, so I'm confused.
Is that your new case?


----------



## patrickv

vroom_skies said:


> Wait, so I'm confused.
> Is that your new case?



oh dude i think yes that is his *NEW* case
doesn't look *NEW* to me


----------



## patrickv

here's my all might buddah


----------



## spitviper

new as its a different case then i was using before


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Halian said:


> Figures
> 
> 
> lol, forgot to upload the actual computer picture   nice.
> 
> Going a bit off topic here,
> 
> Hows the new phone?



New phone is great.


Thanks for asking.


----------



## microchipper

spitviper said:


> lol its red sharpie and silver poster paint yes i was really bored


I guess YOU never paid for the case then, If you had then you would have given it more respect i would imagine.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Heres a few pics i took with my phone, ill post more up when i get my camera and xp installed 










Cant believe it i got everything and a cd...software is holding me back


----------



## Shane

ThatGuy16 said:


> Heres a few pics i took with my phone, ill post more up when i get my camera and xp installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant believe it i got everything and a cd...software is holding me back



Looks good mate,Whats your Gpu?


----------



## Kornowski

> Looks good mate,Whats your Gpu?



I was going to ask that 

I'll have to get some more pictures of mine, the ones in my sig are old, I'll wait for the new GPU to come then I'll take some 

ThatGuy16, looks really good!


----------



## ThatGuy16

Nevakonaza said:


> Looks good mate,Whats your Gpu?


Im going to use my X800XL PCIe (256mb) until i  can afford a new one, surprisingly good card right now i can run almost all my games on max settings. Thanks.


----------



## Kornowski

Well, Here's mine again


----------



## PabloTeK

Geez that card's huge!


----------



## Tayl

Kornowski said:


> Well, Here's mine again



You stole my monitor


----------



## Kornowski

> Geez that card's huge!



It takes up two slots, it has a cooler on it.



> You stole my monitor



lol, I know  They're great aren't they!


----------



## Tayl

Yeah very good monitors indeed . Looking into buying a second for dual monitoring. Jesus your card is huge. I'm liking the colour configuration with the fans. Please tell me those aren't benz lights on the front of that case. I'll be upset with you if they are .

Breaks.


----------



## Kornowski

> Yeah very good monitors indeed . Looking into buying a second for dual monitoring



That would be awesome!



> Jesus your card is huge



I know 



> I'm liking the colour configuration with the fans



Thanks man, a lot of thought went into chosing blue or green 



> Please tell me those aren't benz lights on the front of that case



lol, I didn't know till I got it, but, Yeah, they are...


----------



## microchipper

Breaks said:


> You stole my monitor


my fiance'e has the same case in silver..... but nowhere NEAR the same hardware !!
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1112/542844102_515805801d_b.jpg


----------



## rationalthinking

vroom_skies said:


> Here are a few more recent ones. Not totally set up yet, and also soon this computer will be my old one, woot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy
> Bob



clean setup..
look nice!


----------



## vroom_skies

Thanks for the comments.

Bob


----------



## Kornowski

> my fiance'e has the same case in silver..... but nowhere NEAR the same hardware !!



It's a very nice little case! Do they like it?


----------



## TEKKA

vroom_skies what keyboard you got there? 
thanks blake


----------



## microchipper

Kornowski said:


> It's a very nice little case! Do they like it?


yes "they" do


----------



## Kornowski

> yes "they" do



Good, lol, I think it only cost me £25


----------



## vroom_skies

TEKKA said:


> vroom_skies what keyboard you got there?
> thanks blake



It's the ENERMAX Aurora:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823102003

I love it, I've never felt a better quality keyboard in my life. Gota love the laptop style keys.

Hope that helps

Bob


----------



## microchipper

Kornowski said:


> Good, lol, I think it only cost me £25


same here, there was also an option of an alien case, but he was out of stock.


----------



## s_m_w_d

ThatGuy16 said:


> Heres a few pics i took with my phone, ill post more up when i get my camera and xp installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant believe it i got everything and a cd...software is holding me back


Ok . . . I have he exact same case but in silver and the light thats on the door only turns on when the pc has been unplugged and pugged in again,I knew that was wrong *flicks through what nzxt calls a manual*. nice case though pretty heavy with everthing in it theres only really fault which are:

1.it is a pain in the ass to stick in the front fan if you want one
2. the blank bay covers tend to fail out of place so you have to push the metal mesh behind it sideways to hold it in place

Nzxt are A++ cases


----------



## ThatGuy16

s_m_w_d said:


> Ok . . . I have he exact same case but in silver and the light thats on the door only turns on when the pc has been unplugged and pugged in again,I knew that was wrong *flicks through what nzxt calls a manual*. nice case though pretty heavy with everthing in it theres only really fault which are:
> 
> 1.it is a pain in the ass to stick in the front fan if you want one
> 2. the blank bay covers tend to fail out of place so you have to push the metal mesh behind it sideways to hold it in place
> 
> Nzxt are A++ cases



Thats weird i don't have that problem with the lights....yeah the front fan is a pain to install, i bought a neon fan to replace the solid black one in the back and put it in the front. But i love it, one of the best looking cases i have run into


----------



## s_m_w_d

ThatGuy16 said:


> Thats weird i don't have that problem with the lights....yeah the front fan is a pain to install, i bought a neon fan to replace the solid black one in the back and put it in the front. But i love it, one of the best looking cases i have run into



Maybe the light thing has something to do with the different bios il just double check that the connections to the mobo are in the correct place, I bought a blue LED fan for the front of mine but being the idiot I am I keep the black on the back and put the LED on the front what the hell was I thinking! to late now I totally destroyed the screws trying to get them to get into the case I had to take the screws from the back and put them in the front and vice versa yet again wtf was I thinking oh well it booted up first go and has worked  fine ever since what kind of tempartures to do get im getting :

Idle
processor:      
41 degrees
Graphics Card: 
64 degrees
Mobo:                  
43 degrees
Hard drive:            
40 degrees

After being left on for 72 hours straight most the time

Loaded processor: 
52 degrees
Loaded Graghics card: 
80 degrees (BFG 8800GTX gets every hot sometimes)
Mobo:
55 degrees
Harddrive:
54 degrees


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I am putting new cathodes in my case tonight.

Ill post pictures later.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Kornowski said:


> Well, Here's mine again



Do you like Mercedes-Benz?


----------



## DrCuddles

Cleaned the office the other day so i'd thought while in its in its tidy times i would post a pic of my set up


----------



## TEKKA

vroom_skies said:


> It's the ENERMAX Aurora:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823102003
> 
> I love it, I've never felt a better quality keyboard in my life. Gota love the laptop style keys.
> 
> Hope that helps
> 
> Bob



thanks alot..


----------



## ThatGuy16

ya s_m_w_d, i hear ya...i haven't got windows loaded onto mine yet but in bios the only temp i know is that my CPU is about 38-41*c idle. Maybe you can get that light problem worked out ..i believe im going to add a cathode later on


----------



## kof2000

some old pics:




it just couldn't be any neater  wiring wise


----------



## ThatGuy16

im jealous


----------



## kof2000

your computer ain't gonna run without a video card


----------



## ADE

kof2000 said:


> some old pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it just couldn't be any neater  wiring wise



*drools*


----------



## ThatGuy16

kof2000 said:


> your computer ain't gonna run without a video card



I got one....its just not listed thank you! too bad i cant buy *two* 8800gtx's 

(Edits sig)


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

kof2000 said:


> some old pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it just couldn't be any neater  wiring wise



Just me or do you only have one video card plugged in?

And for that matter, do you only need one video card plugged in for SLi?


----------



## kof2000

those pics before i did part swapping and wiring job.  you need two cards for sli but you can use the sli bridge but use the control panel to switch between non sli and sli and clone and multiview  real handy.


----------



## Kornowski

> Do you like Mercedes-Benz?



lol, They're Ok, I didn't buy the case because of it, only because it was cheap and looked cool


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Kornowski said:


> lol, They're Ok, I didn't buy the case because of it, only because it was cheap and looked cool



I was just kidding, why are they making cases look like cars? I saw one the other day and got the impression of BMW.


----------



## Kornowski

> I was just kidding, why are they making cases look like cars? I saw one the other day and got the impression of BMW.



lol 
I don't know if they make it or it's some other company that does. Yeah, I've seen the BMW ones.

My next case is going to be an Antec 900  Wow!


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Kornowski said:


> lol
> I don't know if they make it or it's some other company that does. Yeah, I've seen the BMW ones.
> 
> My next case is going to be an Antec 900  Wow!



I like this, I am more than likely going to get it. I like to "show-boat" my built computers. Thermaltake LANBox


----------



## Burgerbob

Here's my setup... parents left me alone for a week! so im in the living room. As you can see, i have one of my crappy CRTs hooked up, as well as my dad's HP iPaq (had to reset it so i could use it), my logitech surround, two ext. HDDs (cant see them i think). Also, on my coffee table, i have 2 (two) Gerber tools, my cell phone, the remote to our AV system (also moved into the living room), my phone (so when i sleep til noon i can answer it without getting up), my extra mouse, my mom's phone, and my Kershaw (NEVER use these for screwdriverss).


----------



## TEKKA

I haven't posted in this thread for a bit so just an update... 




















What ya's think?
I want a better case though.. (antec p180b ***drools***)...


----------



## Platinum

I like that case actually. I'm more into the flashy cases than just a clean looking case like the antec p180b. It's nice but not flashy.

Edit: However, that case is nice, got some nice little perks to it that not many other cases have, it's a freakin beast.


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

kof2000 said:


> those pics before i did part swapping and wiring job.  you need two cards for sli but you can use the sli bridge but use the control panel to switch between non sli and sli and clone and multiview  real handy.



I was talking more having them plugged into the power supply but I guess you answer above sums that part up.....


----------



## kof2000

that was during the installation of the card so not everything was plugged it.


----------



## cybereclipse

k well heres mine

Laptop:
Compaq Presario V2565US












Desktop:

HP Pavilion 764n Custom














and my project media center thing
I took a broken IBM thinkpad
mounted the screen in a picture frame
and then rewired the top part of the laptop so the screen cables would reach and then mounted it next to my tv











behind the scenes pics


----------



## Kornowski

What do you use the old broken laptop for?


----------



## Jabes

cybereclipse said:


> k well heres mine
> 
> Laptop:
> Compaq Presario V2565US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desktop:
> 
> HP Pavilion 764n Custom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my project media center thing
> I took a broken IBM thinkpad
> mounted the screen in a picture frame
> and then rewired the top part of the laptop so the screen cables would reach and then mounted it next to my tv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> behind the scenes pics



looks cool how did you do that though?


----------



## cybereclipse

Kornowski said:


> What do you use the old broken laptop for?



i use it as a media distributor.  With it, i can play mp3's video files, dvds and such and i can play the sound throughout the house , plus it was a good use of a laptop with a broken hinge



Jabes said:


> looks cool how did you do that though?



took it apart, and i mounted the screen in a picture frame that i had lying around.  then i took apart the laptop, made the wires longer, and then i mounted it all in the tv cabinet


----------



## Kornowski

> i use it as a media distributor. With it, i can play mp3's video files, dvds and such and i can play the sound throughout the house , plus it was a good use of a laptop with a broken hinge



Nice, sounds awesome dude!


----------



## vroom_skies

Yeah, new parts.





















Bob


----------



## Kornowski

I have the same Corsair RAM, except I have 2 x 1GB sticks, it's great RAM!

Are you mixing the RAM?


----------



## ThatGuy16

i think the corsair xms2 is some of the most popular ram, are you going to mix/match?


----------



## vroom_skies

Actually the only thing that is mine there is the mouse.
The corsair is for my bro. 4x 512 = 2gigs
The A-data is for a build I did for a friend of the family's.

You'll see my new build in about 2 weeks. It shall be nice.

Bob


----------



## Shane

vroom_skies said:


> Yeah, new parts.



Nice mouse...i wouldnt mind getting one of those


----------



## vroom_skies

I like how the hard drive ended up being DOA lol.


----------



## ThatGuy16

vroom_skies said:


> I like how the hard drive ended up being DOA lol.



Wow, that sucks....what are the odds? 1 in a 1000? lol


----------



## kof2000

welcome to the family


----------



## leSHok

kov how do you get the money and where are the four LCDs


----------



## kof2000

is right above the table


----------



## Ben

8 desktops, and only 1 laptop?



leSHok said:


> where are the four LCDs


----------



## kof2000

laptops i bring to work  they stay in the office. thats the only one i use at home. i'm still debating on whether or not to get that macbook  300 dollars rebate's tempting...


----------



## leSHok

dude you have like 10 computers. i think you need to sell a few.


----------



## kof2000

i prefer to keep them. you'll never know when a computer will die then you have a backup computer right


----------



## microchipper

kof2000 said:


> i prefer to keep them. you'll never know when a computer will die then you have a backup computer right


I live on the south coast of the UK and we had a power cut the other day in the evening....... I reckon it was due to you logging in LOL

(do they all have audio connected as well or just K.V.M)


----------



## jancz3rt

kof2000 said:


> welcome to the family



Funky funky  I so want something like that. For the time being, I am stuck with 2 PCs and one 15" screen! eeek...

JAN


----------



## kof2000

microchipper said:


> I live on the south coast of the UK and we had a power cut the other day in the evening....... I reckon it was due to you logging in LOL
> 
> (do they all have audio connected as well or just K.V.M)



the main one is connected to the 5.1 speakers. some of the other ones goes to the monitor's integrated speakers 

there is a kvm switch on the desk but i dont really use it much now since it doesnt support the g15.


----------



## Kornowski

Which is the main rig in your sig? Is it the Antec 900, because if it's not being used I'll happily take the case off your hands


----------



## kof2000

first one from the left.


----------



## Kornowski

Isn't the 900 better?


----------



## jutnm




----------



## bluedishwasher

kof what are the specs of the others?


----------



## jutnm

hey i have thoes speakers the X-530 right , works great


----------



## kof2000

Kornowski said:


> Isn't the 900 better?



i used it because it has like 70 percent ventilation.


----------



## Kornowski

> i used it because it has like 70 percent ventilation



Why don't you use it as the main one?


----------



## kof2000

more space with full tower


----------



## Kornowski

Ahh right, Still, nice collection you have there, I'm very jelous!


----------



## bibby

I ran like this for a day while i was reworking my case.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

bibby said:


> I ran like this for a day while i was working on my case.



Very nice. Motoxrdude had a PC he ran out of a shoebox, lol.


----------



## bibby

haha. awesome. I've always wanted to do something crazy like that.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

bibby said:


> haha. awesome. I've always wanted to do something crazy like that.



I've joked around for a while about building one into a backpack.


----------



## XxSNIPERxX

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> I've joked around for a while about building one into a backpack.



i have seen a pic on the net of a guy who suspended all his pc internals from hanging wires.. he did it properly and it looked soo crazy! id be too scared of the dust


----------



## Kornowski

Got my new cooler


----------



## PabloTeK

Christ Danny that thing's huge! Looks good though.


----------



## Kornowski

lol  I know, bigger than I expected!

I'm pleased with it though


----------



## Shane

yeah its quite big isnt it....you would think it would put strain on the mobo though.

is it heavy danny?


----------



## Kornowski

It weighs 520g, so it isn't too bad... It sure as hell looks cool though!
As for a strain, there isn't really one, as the MOBO has about 3 screws holding it in the case, so it isn't going to bend or anything.

The Zalman CNPS9500 weighs 530g, so it's 10g lighter


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> It weighs 520g, so it isn't too bad... It sure as hell looks cool though!
> As for a strain, there isn't really one, as the MOBO has about 3 screws holding it in the case, so it isn't going to bend or anything.
> 
> The Zalman CNPS9500 weighs 530g, so it's 10g lighter



ohh 520g isnt that much is it...yeah it looks alot better than the stock cooler.
did yu get it of ebuyer?


----------



## Kornowski

Nope, I got it from Overclockers, they were slightly cheaper, they're good.
They weren't as good as Ebuyer for delivery though...


----------



## Shane

ahh i see,So are you still gonna attempt to overclock your e6300 now you have your new cooler


----------



## Kornowski

I don't know, I may do, it's Ok for now, so I may do it when I need the extra performance.


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> I don't know, I may do, it's Ok for now, so I may do it when I need the extra performance.



i dont think youl need any extra performance for quite some time yet....i bet it already speeds through stuff like theres no tommorow


----------



## Kornowski

> i dont think youl need any extra performance for quite some time yet....i bet it already speeds through stuff like theres no tommorow



Maybe when Crysis comes out, I'll do it then probably.
lol, Yeah  It's fast enough for me


----------



## Kornowski

Here's some more pictures 





















What do you think?


----------



## PabloTeK

Looks good! Now you've made me want to get a case with a window and get a decent cooler though.


----------



## Kornowski

lol, Thanks GCR! 

http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/105235

There's a link to mine if you ever have any money that needs spending


----------



## Shane

That looks ace dan!,

i see youve added the Arctic cooler sticker to your case too


----------



## Kornowski

> That looks ace dan!,



Thanks mate! 



> i see youve added the Arctic cooler sticker to your case too



Yup!


----------



## ThatGuy16

Ehh you cant read what it says on the screen 

















I got exited with the camera...hehe

Ill be getting a new monitor, gpu, psu....fairly soon (i hope)


----------



## Ben

ThatGuy16 said:


> Ehh you cant read what it says on the screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got exited with the camera...hehe
> 
> Ill be getting a new monitor, gpu, psu....fairly soon (i hope)



Ahhh. Is that AOL I see on the screen?


----------



## ThatGuy16

Halian said:


> Ahhh. Is that AOL I see on the screen?



Why, dont like AOL?


----------



## Cleric7x9

AOl hijacks your computer. it is the new realplayer for the 21st century. just look at your system registry and your active processes and you will see close ot a dozen things AOL is going at one time. aol ftl


----------



## XxSNIPERxX

*this is me with my cool pcs..as u can tell im a bit of a ladies man  haha*

http://www.nls.net/mp/syd/pox/pookie - lox.jpg


----------



## TFT

XxSNIPERxX said:


> *this is me with my cool pcs..as u can tell im a bit of a ladies man  haha*




I take my hat off to ya 

Your'e a brave man to post that pic


----------



## XxSNIPERxX

TFT said:


> I take my hat off to ya
> 
> Your'e a brave man to post that pic



*hahaha its not me *


----------



## Geoff

XxSNIPERxX said:


> *this is me with my cool pcs..as u can tell im a bit of a ladies man  haha*
> 
> http://www.nls.net/mp/syd/pox/pookie - lox.jpg



LOL!

That actually looks like a guy in my computer class.


----------



## XxSNIPERxX

[-0MEGA-];697085 said:
			
		

> LOL!
> 
> That actually looks like a guy in my computer class.



*hope the guy in ur computer class wears pants hahaha and also check out the back of this blokes neck!! he has hair growing down the back of his neck almost as if he has a hereditary mullet haha*


----------



## Shane

heres a pic of my pc....i didnt have much room to take the shot because the beds right behind where i was taking the shot so i was quite close to my desk 












thats right...its a HP

i need a bigger desk


----------



## TFT

I haven't posted mine before, I managed to take over the spare bedroom and put some worktop in it


----------



## ADE

XxSNIPERxX said:


> *this is me with my cool pcs..as u can tell im a bit of a ladies man  haha*
> 
> http://www.nls.net/mp/syd/pox/pookie - lox.jpg



LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!! NO REALLY! I CANT STOP LAUGHING!!


----------



## INTELCRAZY

XxSNIPERxX said:


> *hope the guy in ur computer class wears pants hahaha and also check out the back of this blokes neck!! he has hair growing down the back of his neck almost as if he has a hereditary mullet haha*



Business in the front, Party in the back,


----------



## Shane

XxSNIPERxX said:


> *this is me with my cool pcs..as u can tell im a bit of a ladies man  haha*
> 
> http://www.nls.net/mp/syd/pox/pookie - lox.jpg



that will be me in another 20 years


----------



## Apathetic

kornowski, how do you keep your desktop so clean!!


----------



## Shane

Apathetic said:


> kornowski, how do you keep your desktop so clean!!



good question


----------



## kof2000

XxSNIPERxX said:


> *this is me with my cool pcs..as u can tell im a bit of a ladies man  haha*
> 
> http://www.nls.net/mp/syd/pox/pookie - lox.jpg



well gotta be get yourself comfortable before building cuz it may take a while.


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> heres a pic of my pc....i didnt have much room to take the shot because the beds right behind where i was taking the shot so i was quite close to my desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats right...its a HP
> 
> i need a bigger desk



Nice and tidy that mate! 



> kornowski, how do you keep your desktop so clean!!



I don't 
I just shove everything off it before I take the picture


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Nice and tidy that mate!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't
> I just shove everything off it before I take the picture



Thanks,Yeah i keep it tidy then i dont have to spend a whole day tidying up my room


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Kornowski said:


> I just shove everything off it before I take the picture



During the day, I throw all the crap on my desk (headset, guitar hero guitar, cables, magazines, overflowing shoebox of random crap) on my bed so my desk looks clean  But then it night it all gets piled back on the desk, lol.


----------



## Kornowski

> During the day, I throw all the crap on my desk (headset, guitar hero guitar, cables, magazines, overflowing shoebox of random crap) on my bed so my desk looks clean  But then it night it all gets piled back on the desk, lol.



*Exactly!* 



> Thanks,Yeah i keep it tidy then i dont have to spend a whole day tidying up my room



lol, I hate my room being a mess, I try my best to keep it clean but it never works.


----------



## Apathetic

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> During the day, I throw all the crap on my desk (headset, guitar hero guitar, cables, magazines, overflowing shoebox of random crap) on my bed so my desk looks clean  But then it night it all gets piled back on the desk, lol.



Thats actually what I do lol.


----------



## wiwazevedo

Nevakonaza said:


> it would look better and wouldnt use so much space if he did but afterall it would cost alot to buy 4x LCDS



goodwill and garage sales are the way to go! its hard to completely screw up a monitor...well...unless you have children and a few magnets laying around


----------



## Cleric7x9

here's mine:

http://cleric.cgiforme.com/computer1.jpg
http://cleric.cgiforme.com/computer2.jpg


----------



## kof2000

so you're running at 3.2ghz using the stock hsf? whats the load temps


----------



## ThatGuy16

Got my Zalman today, i just had to take some pics 














What ya think??


----------



## Cleric7x9

kof2000 said:


> so you're running at 3.2ghz using the stock hsf? whats the load temps



upper 50s under load, the c2ds are simply amazing overclockers. didnt have to up the voltage either


----------



## kof2000

ThatGuy16 said:


> Got my Zalman today, i just had to take some pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ya think??




is that the 9500 or 9700? wierd but you take the pics the fans appeared to be off but is on right? when i take the pics they're spinning you can't see the fins lol


----------



## ThatGuy16

kof2000 said:


> is that the 9500 or 9700? wierd but you take the pics the fans appeared to be off but is on right? when i take the pics they're spinning you can't see the fins lol



Its the 9500, i think its the only one for the amd chips?
lol, i change the settings on my carmera...if i turn the flash off they apear to be spinning if i turn the flash on they dont look like they are moving at all


----------



## Shane

Cleric7x9 said:


> here's mine:
> 
> http://cleric.cgiforme.com/computer1.jpg
> http://cleric.cgiforme.com/computer2.jpg



thats realy nice mate...im loving the see through case


----------



## Cleric7x9

Nevakonaza said:


> thats realy nice mate...im loving the see through case



thanks


----------



## Kornowski

ThatGuy16, That's really nice, great job!


----------



## Archangel

ThatGuy16 said:


> Its the 9500, i think its the only one for the amd chips?



aye, I got the same one     the black heatsink just looks amazing ^_^


----------



## ThatGuy16

Thanks 
Yeah, i love the new Zalman


----------



## kof2000

the 9500 am2 and the 9700 nt and the 9700 led both works with am2 processors as well.


----------



## Wanderer196343

*My New Computer*

Hi 

Just got my new computer and desk


----------



## microchipper

is that desk top front cosmetic or is that worktop REALLY that thick? If so, it would support a LOT of weight. nice tower too


----------



## Tayl

Heres some very poor quality pictures of my setup. Looking at all the pictures of yours makes me want to get a new digital camera.











Yes, I live in a very small box room :\

Breaks.


----------



## microchipper

*my humble system(guest starring large coffee cup!)*





it's also a luminous(blue) keyboard but very hard to see in daylight.


----------



## Tayl

LOL got enough extension plugs there? 

Breaks.


----------



## Wicked859.

whats with all the mugs?


----------



## Kill Bill

Pictures of my new pc i'm getting! I will post a pic of it when I get it.


----------



## microchipper

Breaks said:


> LOL got enough extension plugs there?
> 
> Breaks.


yes thanks*there's only 12 sockets on two rails and don't worry there all surge protected*(lights on left hand side)



Wicked859. said:


> whats with all the mugs?


*That's the kitchen in the background through the serving hatch so i can keep an eye on the cooking whilst spending countless hours on my pc*(yes i do all the cooking in our family)


----------



## Wanderer196343

microchipper said:


> is that desk top front cosmetic or is that worktop REALLY that thick? If so, it would support a LOT of weight. nice tower too




Desk is made from solid timber I paid $500 for it in au $ and my computer is a Amd 3400 , 1 GB memory and a 6800 GT Video card


----------



## Shane

Wanderer196343 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just got my new computer and desk



wow i bet that desk is very heavy.

I also like your case


----------



## Impulse666

exposed cables = the suck.





I'll be painting this one black tomorrow. 

painted the grey parts today:
before




after




eh?

need to do something about these: 





desktop





anyone know where to find keyboards like this one? its full size but the keys are slim like a laptop keyboard. i love it. if you find one let me know


----------



## Redbull{wings}

that hp case looks pretty good.


You have three ipods...why?


----------



## noob89




----------



## ThatGuy16

Nice way to hide cables impulse , like the solid black compaq case...much better than before


----------



## vroom_skies

My bad


----------



## vroom_skies

OO, What Pentax Camera?

I've got the K10D, love their cameras.

Bob


----------



## Impulse666

Redbull{wings} said:


> that hp case looks pretty good.
> 
> 
> You have three ipods...why?



thanks! another (4GB 1st gen) nano upstairs with my Shure e2c's 

why? because i have 80GB+ of music, but the next time apple gives the ipod an update i'll grab the biggest one. hopefully 80 or 100GB by then. 



ThatGuy16 said:


> Nice way to hide cables impulse , like the solid black compaq case...much better than before



Thanks!



vroom_skies said:


> OO, What Pentax Camera?
> 
> I've got the K10D, love their cameras.
> 
> Bob



thats my sisters POS Optio S40 that i stole from her  . i'm working on getting a D40 or D50 but until then I'm DSLR-less


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Breaks said:


> Heres some very poor quality pictures of my setup. Looking at all the pictures of yours makes me want to get a new digital camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I live in a very small box room :\
> 
> Breaks.



Nice Xbox, where did you find that? My brother collects limited edition game consoles and unique stuff like that. He has a white PSP and a blue PSP that have never been played or opened, those are his collector items. Both PSPs were released in Japan... He is looking for some type of 360 controller that has Titanium trim on it


----------



## ThatGuy16

I thought this was cool..





I contacted NZXT and they are suppose to be sending me a new side fan since a led went out on it lol


----------



## XxSNIPERxX

INTELCRAZY said:


> Nice Xbox, where did you find that? My brother collects limited edition game consoles and unique stuff like that. He has a white PSP and a blue PSP that have never been played or opened, those are his collector items. Both PSPs were released in Japan... He is looking for some type of 360 controller that has Titanium trim on it


 
thats an expenssive hobby 

these are a must have for him 






















i like the mirror one


----------



## ThatGuy16

I think the last one is cool


----------



## Cleric7x9

wow i really like the last one too


----------



## jutnm

Impulse666 said:


> exposed cables = the suck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be painting this one black tomorrow.
> 
> painted the grey parts today:
> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eh?
> 
> need to do something about these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> desktop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone know where to find keyboards like this one? its full size but the keys are slim like a laptop keyboard. i love it. if you find one let me know





hey got the same Compaq PC as u , looks like a good idea to paint the grey parts, hope u dont mind me copying you,  what kind of paint did u use ?????


----------



## jutnm

Before and after pics ----

BEFORE -------





AFTER ----- My girl got me the case !!


----------



## lovely?

Wanderer196343 said:


> Desk is made from solid timber I paid $500 for it in au $ and my computer is a Amd 3400 , 1 GB memory and a 6800 GT Video card



ooh creepy we have almost the same computer. i have 3400, 1gb ram, and the ati equivalent of a 6800gt, the X800GTO


----------



## Quentin_T

Hope these work, not sure if flickr will let me do this...

Desk Shot:




PC:




Media Center PC:





Oh, from NH here, GO PATS!


----------



## Kornowski

Old





New


----------



## kof2000

tripped out compusa case


----------



## Tayl

INTELCRAZY said:


> Nice Xbox, where did you find that? My brother collects limited edition game consoles and unique stuff like that. He has a white PSP and a blue PSP that have never been played or opened, those are his collector items. Both PSPs were released in Japan... He is looking for some type of 360 controller that has Titanium trim on it



A store in town was selling a few of these (limited stock only at the time) and my friend managed to get his hands on one before giving it to me. It looks a lot nicer than that picture displays. Although to be honest I haven't played on the xbox in almost 6 months now, which is a shame.

Rove (aka Breaks).


----------



## INTELCRAZY

RoveWolf said:


> A store in town was selling a few of these (limited stock only at the time) and my friend managed to get his hands on one before giving it to me. It looks a lot nicer than that picture displays. Although to be honest I haven't played on the xbox in almost 6 months now, which is a shame.
> 
> Rove (aka Breaks).



Are there any other ones that are of that limited edition? I showed him the HL2 and now he is driving me nuts, I told him to give me his Xbox, let me sand it down and paint it, then he would have custom stuff, I used to do bondo filler work at a body shop


----------



## Tayl

There is the special edition one you could look into. Some pictures of it here:

http://www.cyberroach.com/xbox/NotDebugSpecialEdition02.jpg
http://www.cyberroach.com/xbox/NotDebugSpecialEdition01.jpg
http://www.cyberroach.com/xbox/NotDebugSide01.jpg
http://www.cyberroach.com/xbox/NotDebugBack01.jpg

A picture of mine from above (not my actual photo though):

http://www.ixbt.com/editorial/itogi/images/itogi2k4-mar/xboxcrystal1.jpg

Rove (aka Breaks).


----------



## Impulse666

jutnm said:


> hey got the same Compaq PC as u , looks like a good idea to paint the grey parts, hope u dont mind me copying you,  what kind of paint did u use ?????



This kind 







Sanded everything with 200 grit then 600 grit, and sprayed 5 light coats about 10 minutes apart. I think Krylon Fusion paint would have been better for the plastic, but this works, you just have to be patient.

And i absolutely hated the grey ring around the front panel, so i took it off completely. Might paint it today and see how it looks.


----------



## Wicked858

btw, on the second image it sais xoxide because I deleted my original, so dont go thinking I stole that pic


----------



## PabloTeK

Are they 2 different rigs?


----------



## Wicked858

NO! Its my computer with the side panel taken off...want me to take more pictures?? Ill even get my head in there if I must


----------



## PabloTeK

S'alright, it just confused me is all.


----------



## Wicked858

its cool, the first pic was at a lan party 

The second picture is at my house, right after I got my blue orb and my other set of cathodes.


----------



## The_Beast

very nice computer Wicked858


----------



## Wicked858

Thank you


----------



## Bradan

kof2000 said:


> laptops i bring to work  they stay in the office. thats the only one i use at home. i'm still debating on whether or not to get that macbook  300 dollars rebate's tempting...



why do u need that many pc's? are they all highend?


----------



## INTELCRAZY

RoveWolf said:


> There is the special edition one you could look into. Some pictures of it here:
> 
> http://www.cyberroach.com/xbox/NotDebugSpecialEdition02.jpg
> http://www.cyberroach.com/xbox/NotDebugSpecialEdition01.jpg
> http://www.cyberroach.com/xbox/NotDebugSide01.jpg
> http://www.cyberroach.com/xbox/NotDebugBack01.jpg
> 
> A picture of mine from above (not my actual photo though):
> 
> http://www.ixbt.com/editorial/itogi/images/itogi2k4-mar/xboxcrystal1.jpg
> 
> Rove (aka Breaks).



He would crap his pants if he saw that, that's just him I will post pics of my next build, mid-August-ish.


----------



## ThatGuy16

i swear i take too many pictures 

Got my new PSU, NZXT should be sending me a fan since a led went out on the side fan....free fan, Woot!













Trust me, i was bored


----------



## Tayl

What are those, what look like to be the old clock style displays, that seem as though they're reading FF lit up yellow?

Rove.


----------



## ThatGuy16

RoveWolf said:


> What are those, what look like to be the old clock style displays, that seem as though they're reading FF lit up yellow?
> 
> Rove.



Yeah FF means "boot", its somthing new i guess...if something goes wrong it will give a code that i can look up in the manual to see what the deal is. Cool, huh?


----------



## kof2000

Bradan said:


> why do u need that many pc's? are they all highend?


 most are... theres like a p4 and a celery.


----------



## kof2000

ThatGuy16 said:


> Yeah FF means "boot", its somthing new i guess...if something goes wrong it will give a code that i can look up in the manual to see what the deal is. Cool, huh?



you dont want to get C1


----------



## kof2000

Wicked858 said:


> btw, on the second image it sais xoxide because I deleted my original, so dont go thinking I stole that pic




i have this raidmax case thats black and orange and i had orange cathodes lol and make it for halloween with pumpkins all over lolz.. nice.


----------



## Tayl

ThatGuy16 said:


> Yeah FF means "boot", its somthing new i guess...if something goes wrong it will give a code that i can look up in the manual to see what the deal is. Cool, huh?



Wow that really is. Saves all the confusion on trying to explain what beep error sequence you get when explaining one to someone else too. Now you can just quote the letters. Nice feature!

Rove.


----------



## ThatGuy16

kof2000 said:


> you dont want to get C1



That would be bad, its not in the book 


RoveWolf said:


> Wow that really is. Saves all the confusion on trying to explain what beep error sequence you get when explaining one to someone else too. Now you can just quote the letters. Nice feature!
> 
> Rove.



Yep


----------



## Geoff

Quentin_T said:


> Hope these work, not sure if flickr will let me do this...
> 
> Desk Shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Media Center PC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, from NH here, GO PATS!


Sweet 

GO NH!!


----------



## Kornowski

Just got a cable sleeving kit, it's great!

It's pink, but I don't care  It's UV reactive, so I may get a UV light, worth it?











What do you think? 

more to come later.


----------



## Impulse666

Kornowski said:


> Just got a cable sleeving kit, it's great!
> 
> It's pink, but I don't care  It's UV reactive, so I may get a UV light, worth it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> more to come later.



is the sleeving heatshrink? it'd look nice if it was clean and tight all over, but if not it looks nice anyhow. i dig.


----------



## Shane

Looking good so far Dan,

post up the finished job yeah?


----------



## lunchboxx

http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/4161/setup001zl0.jpg

http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/9753/setup002mi6.jpg

http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/6536/setup003pr6.jpg

http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/9563/setup004vv0.jpg

thats the whole set up =] the computer faaaarrr to the right is my mums


----------



## ThatGuy16

Nice, i just noticed that the clear insert on that nzxt case is the same aclyric insert on the apollo case....nice way to save money


----------



## Kornowski

> is the sleeving heatshrink? it'd look nice if it was clean and tight all over, but if not it looks nice anyhow. i dig.



Yeah, It has heatsrink on it, but it didn't always work, so on some of the sleeving I've used cable ties...




> Looking good so far Dan,
> 
> post up the finished job yeah?



Thanks mate, yeah, sure, Here you go


----------



## Shane

That looks alot better mate.

much neater


----------



## Kornowski

THanks dude, I really like it, I think if I got another PSU I'd get one that was already sleeved though


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Kornowski said:


> THanks dude, I really like it, I think if I got another PSU I'd get one that was already sleeved though



Is your PSU not modular? It does look way neater, I hate wiring with PSU's that aren't modular.


----------



## Kornowski

> Is your PSU not modular? It does look way neater, I hate wiring with PSU's that aren't modular.



Nope, it isn't a modular PSU  The next PSU I get will be a modular one though, probably a Corsair.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Kornowski said:


> Nope, it isn't a modular PSU  The next PSU I get will be a modular one though, probably a Corsair.



I just ordered one, I would have ordered some cathodes and some of the uv-reactive stuff you have but, it's going in a P180.


----------



## Kornowski

So you've orderd all the stuff for your computer, is it the one in your sig? Awesome, You'll have to put some pictures of it up!


----------



## kof2000

INTELCRAZY said:


> I just ordered one, I would have ordered some cathodes and some of the uv-reactive stuff you have but, it's going in a P180.



if you're gonna put lights in it you should of bought the p180 with the side window.


----------



## Kornowski

Got a duct for my 80mm fan on the front, helps it flow the air into the case, dropped my CPU temp by 1c, 







Another shot of the cables I sleeved 





A shot from the back of my PC


----------



## Shane

darn you dan..rubbing it in with your pimped out case  j/k

it looks realy good now..i like how you added that fan by the dvd drive and then added that duct.
got any other plans for it now then?


----------



## Kornowski

lol, Thanks Shane 

Yeah, I felt like the fan duct would help to puch it more into the case... It did aswell 

Erm, I don't really know, I know what may next upgrade will be, another GB of RAM, then a new PSU and GPU, but the PSU and GPU won't be for a while yet.

Maybe some cathodes, I don't know if UV cathodes are cool though, I've never really seen them, apparently, the cable sleeving is UV reactive, do the UV cathodes give off a glow, like normal cathodes?

P.S. Did you notice I sleeved my Keyboard wire too, Pink


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Kornowski said:


> lol, Thanks Shane
> 
> Yeah, I felt like the fan duct would help to puch it more into the case... It did aswell
> 
> Erm, I don't really know, I know what may next upgrade will be, another GB of RAM, then a new PSU and GPU, but the PSU and GPU won't be for a while yet.
> 
> Maybe some cathodes, I don't know if UV cathodes are cool though, I've never really seen them, apparently, the cable sleeving is UV reactive, do the UV cathodes give off a glow, like normal cathodes?
> 
> P.S. Did you notice I sleeved my Keyboard wire too, Pink



Yeah the UV is basically a blacklight, you need a new PSU, I remember you asking about your Earthwatts 380W, is that the one you have now?



kof2000 said:


> if you're gonna put lights in it you should of bought the p180 with the side window.



I didn't know they had one with a side panel, oh well too late....

I don't have it all ordered, I'm waiting on the release of the E6850 and my next paycheck, lol. Then I have to wait on my next paycheck for the vid card....


----------



## Kornowski

> Yeah the UV is basically a blacklight, you need a new PSU, I remember you asking about your Earthwatts 380W, is that the one you have now?



So it wouldn't light the case up like a normal cathode?

Yup, I have the 380watt Antec Earthwatts, it does really well, runs my system without a hitch, with two 12v rails with 17A on each, not bad.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Kornowski said:


> So it wouldn't light the case up like a normal cathode?
> 
> Yup, I have the 380watt Antec Earthwatts, it does really well, runs my system without a hitch, with two 12v rails with 17A on each, not bad.



I don't think it would, not that much.....

That's surprising, that shows what quality Antec's older PSU's were, they still are but, not as good now as then.


http://static.flickr.com/58/227794493_63e415fd96.jpg


----------



## Kornowski

Ah right, I'd probably get normal cold cathodes at some point then, not just yet 

Yeah, it's a good quality unit!  Doing me well!


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> lol, Thanks Shane
> 
> Yeah, I felt like the fan duct would help to puch it more into the case... It did aswell
> 
> Erm, I don't really know, I know what may next upgrade will be, another GB of RAM, then a new PSU and GPU, but the PSU and GPU won't be for a while yet.
> 
> Maybe some cathodes, I don't know if UV cathodes are cool though, I've never really seen them, apparently, the cable sleeving is UV reactive, do the UV cathodes give off a glow, like normal cathodes?
> 
> P.S. Did you notice I sleeved my Keyboard wire too, Pink



yeah maybe another Gig would be nice...even better if you do eventualy get Vista but i suppose you wont anytime soon

cathodes would look great...dont forget to put your sunglasses on 

some are realy bright

Lol no i didnt actualy notice your Keyboard wire


----------



## TEKKA

Kornowski said:


> Got a duct for my 80mm fan on the front, helps it flow the air into the case, dropped my CPU temp by 1c,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another shot of the cables I sleeved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A shot from the back of my PC



cool setup.. how much are them cable sleeves and were can i get some, they look sweet...

edit: ill put up a pic of my setup once i clean my desk. lol i also got more ram, but nothing flash.. just some corsair.(had 512mb,was killing me)


----------



## HandStandMan

*..*

this is mine  
http://s183.photobucket.com/albums/x248/HandStandMan/?action=view&current=25-07-07_1433.jpg


----------



## Shane

HandStandMan said:


> this is mine
> http://s183.photobucket.com/albums/x248/HandStandMan/?action=view&current=25-07-07_1433.jpg



Nice...whats that mouse you have?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Nevakonaza said:


> Nice...whats that mouse you have?



Looks like a Dell one.

Looked on the Dell site, couldn't find anything.


----------



## Shane

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Looks like a Dell one.
> 
> Looked on the Dell site, couldn't find anything.



it looks nice though


----------



## HandStandMan

*lol !*

hey ... thx  

lol, its a wireless Rocketfish mouse / keyboard , bluethoot conection 

got both for 39 $ ( canadian money ) plus tax,,, on sale , original price was 100 $ ( at Future Shop )

lol, i just got that desk for my pc last night , for free from my uncle , 
dell screen is a 19 "


----------



## ThatGuy16

Got a new side panel/fan from NZXT since my panel had a few scratches and the fan had a led out... hehe


















Look good? any suggestions? i have an extra solid black 120mm fan but i dont think there is any use for it..


----------



## Jabes

I'll post my new pc tonight when I get back from work hint red and black


----------



## HumanMage

Its not my favorite color Thatguy, but I do like your PC, very colorful with all the LEDs


----------



## Jabes

Here is My PC 

W/ Red cold cathode, red fan, and red lazer leds on close-up  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Full pc W/lights on





mouse and keyboard (guess)


----------



## vroom_skies

No desk or monitor?


----------



## Jabes

No desk have one but I just have to bring it up yet monitor is behind the PC lol 15" CRT till I get the money for a flat screen probably have it in two weeks


----------



## Cleric7x9

what are the specs?


----------



## ThatGuy16

HumanMage said:


> Its not my favorite color Thatguy, but I do like your PC, very colorful with all the LEDs



Thanks, i wanted to be different than the usual black/silver cases...i need a new camera the pics suck, even worse when i turn the flash off lol

Looks good Jabes, hows the battery life on that mouse? i have been wanting one but reviews says the battery life sucks...


----------



## kof2000

wd rx




new mobo








1gb version




waterworks
















oldies


----------



## Cleric7x9

very very nice


----------



## leSHok

freaking insane.


----------



## Jabes

Cleric7x9 said:


> what are the specs?



there in my sig



ThatGuy16 said:


> Thanks, i wanted to be different than the usual black/silver cases...i need a new camera the pics suck, even worse when i turn the flash off lol
> 
> Looks good Jabes, hows the battery life on that mouse? i have been wanting one but reviews says the battery life sucks...



haven't run the battery out yet and it comes with two batterys so its not that bad



kof2000 said:


> wd rx
> 
> new mobo
> 
> 1gb version
> 
> waterworks
> 
> oldies



cool kof


----------



## The_Beast

not bad kof2000 not bad at all


----------



## kof2000

i like how much room i have between the atx mobo and the psu lolz i can fit the pump in there

i like the feature where i dont have to reset the jump on a failed overclock  it will attempt to boot 3 times and then it will reset the bios for me


----------



## ThatGuy16

Very nice kof, i wander how much total you have spent on your computer*s* over the last year 

Ooo, my motherboard does that too...it tried booting 3 times then reset bios, i forgot to fix my multiplier 

How does that 2900 compare to the GTX?


----------



## kof2000

no difference if you dont benchmark 





HOLY!


----------



## Kornowski

TEKKA said:


> cool setup.. how much are them cable sleeves and were can i get some, they look sweet...
> 
> edit: ill put up a pic of my setup once i clean my desk. lol i also got more ram, but nothing flash.. just some corsair.(had 512mb,was killing me)



They were only £6, I don't know how much they'll be where you are.
They're very good, just a little tricky to put on is all 

Kof, Have you still got your SLI'd 8800's? Howcome you needed another PC and how the hell do you get all the money!?


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> how the hell do you get all the money!?



Wish i could buy a system like that..im poor


----------



## kof2000

Kornowski said:


> They were only £6, I don't know how much they'll be where you are.
> They're very good, just a little tricky to put on is all
> 
> Kof, Have you still got your SLI'd 8800's? Howcome you needed another PC and how the hell do you get all the money!?



i still have that computer.


----------



## Shane

kof2000 said:


> i still have that computer.



Your lucky and rich


----------



## kof2000

middle class  not rich though


----------



## littlesuggs

I hope it worked here is mine


----------



## microchipper

*Here's my latest one(or should that be two?)*

*Yes I do like a nice clean tidy workspace and as i do a lot of my work in the evening when the missus is resting on the sofa, I got a Luminous(blue)keyboard so i can turn the main room light off and still see what i'm doing*


----------



## Jabes

is your lcd monitor messed up?


----------



## kof2000

nice couple


----------



## microchipper

*@Kof2000*

Thanks but nowhere near as the same league as your mighty machines

I don't know what it is with blue pc lighting but it just looks so good on towers.


----------



## ThatGuy16

microchipper said:


> Thanks but nowhere near as the same league as your mighty machines
> 
> I don't know what it is with blue pc lighting but it just looks so good on towers.



lol i know, the only thing not blue in mine is my cpu cooler.... its green


----------



## microchipper

Jabes said:


> is your lcd monitor messed up?


I bloody hope not!!!! I only got it 5 months ago LOL

No it's the light from the camera flash catching the display.


----------



## HumanMage

Very nice and tidy micro. When I get my set up all well...set up I hope I can keep it nice and clean, your work space looks sharp


----------



## microchipper

THANKS  i've just had a bit of a move around again actually(i get bored easily) so i will post another "latest" setup in a bit.


----------



## palidon112

microchipper said:


> Yes I dolike a nice clean tidy workspace and as i do a lot of my work in the evening when the missus is resting on the sofa




if i were you i'd rather join her on the sofa 


i've got pics coming! as soon as i get my new mobo ram and psu =D


----------



## Shane

littlesuggs said:


> I hope it worked here is mine



what the hell lol,Is that a power cord going in through the front?


----------



## littlesuggs

Nevakonaza said:


> what the hell lol,Is that a power cord going in through the front?


nope xbox controler ports lol


----------



## Shane

littlesuggs said:


> nope xbox controler ports lol



Ohh lol, it looks a bit like a Psu power cord.


----------



## littlesuggs

well if you look on top of the computer car can see the ports


----------



## patrickv

here's mine, since i have no Digital camera,i keep on using my K750i..lol


----------



## patrickv

oh, that PC to the left is my dell optiplex GXa, am gonna sell it..lol


----------



## microchipper

palidon112 said:


> if i were you i'd rather join her on the sofa
> 
> 
> i've got pics coming! as soon as i get my new mobo ram and psu =D


 
there's no room mate....she's 20 weeks pregnant!!

OOPs I did it again (as if two kids weren't enough)


----------



## microchipper

patrickv said:


> oh, that PC to the left is my dell optiplex GXa, am gonna sell it..lol


sell it to sniper(you know who i mean mate) he needs a pc badly


----------



## littlesuggs

patrickv said:


> oh, that PC to the left is my dell optiplex GXa, am gonna sell it..lol



how much and does it work i might like it


----------



## patrickv

yes it work, right now it's loaded with with win2k but i can put XP or linux they both work !!!


----------



## patrickv

microchipper said:


> sell it to sniper(you know who i mean mate) he needs a pc badly



sorry chipper i didn't see your post, hahahaha, yeah you're probably right, that guy needs a pc like *ASAP*


----------



## CroNuX

Lucky_13 said:


> i'm new here, and my computers aren't anything fancy.  actually these are my husbands.  mine is just a plain old gateway M520 laptop, but once my husband finished building his new computer, i get his old one
> 
> The one on top is the new barebones kit hubby just got from Tiger Direct.  MSI PM8M3-V motherboard, 3.2ghz. CPU, i don't know what else.
> 
> the one on the bottom is his old one, we got it at a pawn shop.  the original owner put quite a bit into it.  it too has an MSI MB, it had 7 fans, a 256mb ATI vid card, bunch of other stuff, i'm not enterly sure.  we had some problems with it because the moron had some weird card plugged into the MB that split it between two HD, but when he sold it, he pulled one HD, i think the master one, and left the slave, so it was all formatted weird and didn't recognize the HD when we tried to reformat it to get all his porn and viruses off it, lol.
> 
> i like the Antec case



That doesn't seem.... sanitary.


----------



## kof2000

kramer


----------



## microchipper

CroNuX said:


> That doesn't seem.... sanitary.


so he likes to be on top then?


----------



## The_Beast

sweet CroNuX Seinfeld


----------



## Steve Mavronis

Here is my new Gaming rig:






Gateway FX530S Gaming PC
- Specifications:
 Intel Core 2 Quad Processor Q6600 2.40GHZ 8M Cache
 Intel 975X w/10/100/1000 Intel Integrated LAN
 2GB Memory
 Microsoft Windows Vista Ultimate 32-bit
 Microsoft Office 2007 Home and Student
 500GB SATA II/300 7200RPM 8MB Cache RAID 0 (2x250GB Hard Drives)
 48x/32x/48x CD-RW/DVD Combo Drive
 16x Double-Layer Multi-Format DVD Writer DVD+-/R+-RW/CD-R/RW
 768MB Nvidia 8800GTX Graphics (Factory Overclocked)
 Gateway 22" Widescreen High Definition LCD Display
 TV Tuner Asus/ViXS Combo-210E NTSC/ATSC
 Sound Blaster X-FI PCI Card
 Logitech X-230 2.1 32 watt Speakers w/Subwoofer
 3 Year Warranty
- Peripherals:
 Lacie 500GB External Hard Drive Backup Storage
 Microsoft Wireless Laser Keyboard 6000 v2.0
 Logitech MX518 Gaming Grade Optical Mouse
 Logitech Premium Stereo Headset
 Epson Stylus Ultra Hi-Definition RX580 Photo All-In-One


----------



## Shane

Steve Mavronis said:


> Here is my new Gaming rig:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gateway FX530S Gaming PC
> - Specifications:
> Intel Core 2 Quad Processor Q6600 2.40GHZ 8M Cache
> Intel 975X w/10/100/1000 Intel Integrated LAN
> 2GB Memory
> Microsoft Windows Vista Ultimate 32-bit
> Microsoft Office 2007 Home and Student
> 500GB SATA II/300 7200RPM 8MB Cache RAID 0 (2x250GB Hard Drives)
> 48x/32x/48x CD-RW/DVD Combo Drive
> 16x Double-Layer Multi-Format DVD Writer DVD+-/R+-RW/CD-R/RW
> 768MB Nvidia 8800GTX Graphics (Factory Overclocked)
> Gateway 22" Widescreen High Definition LCD Display
> TV Tuner Asus/ViXS Combo-210E NTSC/ATSC
> Sound Blaster X-FI PCI Card
> Logitech X-230 2.1 32 watt Speakers w/Subwoofer
> 3 Year Warranty
> - Peripherals:
> Lacie 500GB External Hard Drive Backup Storage
> Microsoft Wireless Laser Keyboard 6000 v2.0
> Logitech MX518 Gaming Grade Optical Mouse
> Logitech Premium Stereo Headset
> Epson Stylus Ultra Hi-Definition RX580 Photo All-In-One



Thats one swet rig you have


----------



## ThatGuy16

Nice Gateway, i wonder what PSU they used?


----------



## kof2000




----------



## Steve Mavronis

ThatGuy16 said:


> Nice Gateway, i wonder what PSU they used?



700 watt power supply. I'll have to open it up later to see which of the two brands they use is in mine.


----------



## Jabes

kof2000 said:


>



Is that the g15 or what


----------



## kof2000

Jabes said:


> Is that the g15 or what



eclipse.


----------



## Kornowski

patrickv, what's that blue thing on the top of your PC?


----------



## kof2000

Kornowski said:


> patrickv, what's that blue thing on the top of your PC?



external hdd enclosure. might be a newer revision of the METAL GEAR BOX.


----------



## jutnm

kof2000 said:


>



u have a puuuuurrrdy case , i like it lol


----------



## jutnm

well i updated my room,  Running on 2 MONITORS !!!!!!!!! and i put one 80mm fan in my system


----------



## kof2000

is that a fridge under than mouse?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Updated my room. 














Its still kind of messy though.


----------



## jutnm

kof2000 said:


> is that a fridge under than mouse?



yep only have soda and some snackpacks in there


----------



## ThatGuy16

jutnm said:


> yep only have soda and some snackpacks in there



hehe, i got a little mini fridge under my desk too  but i hardly ever use it


----------



## kof2000

it has arrived.




































ordered oem newegg shipeed retail


----------



## Kornowski

Looks good Kof, now I know what cathodes will look like, awesome!


----------



## kof2000

forgot where i left my orange ones though is been like think 4 years haha might not even lit up or something.


----------



## Kornowski

I know now, that I'm going to get Blue Cathodes, green would look a little bit silly I think...


----------



## kof2000

zalman 9700nt then change all your fan to green led then do it


----------



## Kornowski

> zalman 9700nt then change all your fan to green led then do it



lol, I'm alright, Would look great, but I'll get blue cathodes


----------



## jutnm

kof2000 , what happen to ur other nVidia videocards, if i remember didn u have 2x8800s running in sli or was it one , or neither ? nice setup by the way  , i like


----------



## kof2000

jutnm said:


> kof2000 , what happen to ur other nVidia videocards, if i remember didn u have 2x8800s running in sli or was it one , or neither ? nice setup by the way  , i like



i still have it:

gtx sli






xt crossfire


----------



## Impulse666

damn nice setups kof. probably some of the best on CF. lets see how those dual 28 inchers look


----------



## kof2000

i do that when i get home. i'm at work right now.


----------



## jutnm

kof2000 said:


> i still have it:
> 
> gtx sli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xt crossfire



what are those lights near ur RAM slots  i want them heheh


----------



## kof2000

jutnm said:


> what are those lights near ur RAM slots  i want them heheh



is part of the ram


----------



## jutnm

awwwwwwww damn , so im guessing its really expensive, well thanks anyways, but why did u switch from nvidia to ATI


----------



## kof2000

2gb for 180 i think. it support hdmi thats why i got it.


----------



## jutnm

ic, not bad, bought my RAM for 110 , but im fine, 

thanks


----------



## ThatGuy16

Is this not whats cooling your ram ?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835202003

Kof what cathodes are those?

Edit: nevermind you were talking about the ram with the LED's on top


----------



## kof2000

ThatGuy16 said:


> Is this not whats cooling your ram ?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835202003
> 
> Kof what cathodes are those?
> 
> Edit: nevermind you were talking about the ram with the LED's on top



thats the cooler thats cooling my xms2.


----------



## Kornowski

You got any pictures of thet Kof?


----------



## kof2000

Kornowski said:


> You got any pictures of thet Kof?


----------



## Kornowski

Sorry, I meant the Corsair Dominator cooler 

But that looks awesome!


----------



## kof2000

Kornowski said:


> Sorry, I meant the Corsair Dominator cooler
> 
> But that looks awesome!




who said i was running dominator cooler?


----------



## Kornowski

> who said i was running dominator cooler?



Actually, Yeah, Nevermind, I got confused  Looks good though!


----------



## spitviper

Built mine today but wont be getting my case till monday morning... its in an old case right now but when i put it in the tsunami ill take some pics


----------



## g4m3rof1337

spitviper said:


> Built mine today but wont be getting my case till monday morning... its in an old case right now but when i put it in the tsunami ill take some pics



Sounds great.


----------



## footballstevo75

New rig.
Mess? Maybe. Cleaning it up as we speak, will post cleaned up pic later.


----------



## HumanMage

I like that picture of the Reverend. He was such a great player. Good guy too.


----------



## spitviper

Here it is with the crap case....


----------



## ThatGuy16

didn't you say you are still waiting on a case? btw i like that monitor, its the one im thinking about getting


----------



## spitviper

Yeah im still wating but I decided to post it...Ill post another when the case comes in


----------



## INTELCRAZY

footballstevo75 said:


> New rig.
> Mess? Maybe. Cleaning it up as we speak, will post cleaned up pic later.



That's why I haven't taken a pic of mine, lol. I really need to take a pic, I will clean mine up....


----------



## ThatGuy16

footballstevo75 said:


> New rig.
> Mess? Maybe. Cleaning it up as we speak, will post cleaned up pic later.



We got the same cups


----------



## Shane

footballstevo75 said:


> New rig.
> Mess? Maybe. Cleaning it up as we speak, will post cleaned up pic later.



dude nice setup,But your system looks like its going to fall off those boxes


----------



## kof2000

rubbermaid!


----------



## INTELCRAZY

My Simple space....


----------



## spanky

INTELCRAZY said:


> My Simple space....



look at that sexy mx revolution.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I got that same flash drive. 

Mines 2gb.


----------



## Kornowski

Intel, I dislike you very much at this present moment in time!


----------



## palidon112

my comp/workspace. just installed the p5n32-e sli plus, corsair ram, the rosewill psu, and another harddrive. and i didn't clean my desk, i like to keep it clean.

oh and i hate that jumble of sata cables.. idk what to do with them :/


----------



## footballstevo75

Nevakonaza said:


> dude nice setup,But your system looks like its going to fall off those boxes



Boxes? pshh
It's a cabinet.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I got that same flash drive.
> 
> Mines 2gb.



Mine is, too(2).


----------



## ThatGuy16

INTELCRAZY said:


> My Simple space....



Nice, were did you get those stickers?? 

Can you get a pic of the insides?


----------



## INTELCRAZY

ThatGuy16 said:


> Nice, were did you get those stickers??
> 
> Can you get a pic of the insides?



Came with the components....











Horrible ATI Card is in right now, I am hating ATI more everyday....


----------



## userblah8

Notice the dust inside the little hole thingy. lol
 i threw in my monitor and keyboard also



specs:

Manufacturer: Dell Inc

Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+, MMX, 3DNow, ~2.0GHz

Memory: 1024 MB RAM

Hard Drive: 256 GB

Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE

Monitor: Dell 19 inch flat screen

Sound Card: SigmaTel Audio

Keyboard: Dell 	

Mouse: 	Dell Laser Mouse

Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 


let me know what you think and how i could improve it.

oh and i know the dates off on my camera i just took these pics today


----------



## ThatGuy16

INTELCRAZY said:


> Came with the components....
> 
> 
> Horrible ATI Card is in right now, I am hating ATI more everyday....



Ohh, i didn't think G Skill come with stickers...lol

When are you going get the 8800?


----------



## spanky

INTELCRAZY said:


> Came with the components....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horrible ATI Card is in right now, I am hating ATI more everyday....



That TUE isn't as big as I imagined...


----------



## INTELCRAZY

ThatGuy16 said:


> Ohh, i didn't think G Skill come with stickers...lol
> 
> When are you going get the 8800?



Next Paycheck, which is this Friday...


----------



## kof2000

Impulse666 said:


> damn nice setups kof. probably some of the best on CF. lets see how those dual 28 inchers look


----------



## Kornowski

Why are you all doing this to me!


----------



## ThatGuy16

kof 

What do you do for a living


----------



## kof2000

click profile.


----------



## Shane

ThatGuy16 said:


> kof
> 
> What do you do for a living



hes a billionaire


----------



## ThatGuy16

kof2000 said:


> click profile.



oh


----------



## spanky

I don't think I've posted this...







Extra TT120 laying around


----------



## kof2000

couch potato eh.


----------



## spanky

kof2000 said:


> couch potato eh.



Aye. I have a desk and 22'' monitor in my bedroom that I could setup at but this much better!


----------



## ThatGuy16

how much was that monitor?


----------



## spanky

ThatGuy16 said:


> how much was that monitor?



That's not a monitor. That's TV. lol


----------



## ThatGuy16

theresthatguy said:


> That's not a monitor. That's TV. lol



Oh lol, i thought it was a big LCD monitor on a TV stand... kinds looks like one with the stand and colors lmao


----------



## Impulse666

kof2000 said:


>





its .... *tear* ... beautiful....


----------



## kof2000

sharp aquos i think. cost the same as one of my monitors  whats the resolution on that thing? can you see the icons from that far


----------



## spanky

ThatGuy16 said:


> Oh lol, i thought it was a big LCD monitor on a TV stand... kinds looks like one with the stand and colors lmao



It's a 42'' Sharp Aquos. I wanna get a wall mount because the TV is too heavy for that entertainment stand.



kof2000 said:


> sharp aquos i think. cost the same as one of my monitors  whats the resolution on that thing? can you see the icons from that far



It has full 1080p resolution. I can see the icons fine; I have vista font size set at 120 DPI. I am only 5 ft viewing distance away.


----------



## kof2000

Impulse666 said:


> its .... *tear* ... beautiful....



yes she is.


----------



## dj2quick

*I think i shall post mine*

Heres my baby.
ASRock 775v88
P4 3.4 GHz
512 RAM (soon to be done away with and upgraded to 4GB dual channel)
ATI Radeon 9200 LE
M-Audio Delta 44
M-Audio Keystation 49e
Behringer BCF2000
various other musical things  too many to list


----------



## HumanMage

I like your setup Dj, a little cluttered for my tastes but hey, nice setup none the less.


----------



## ThatGuy16

I take it you like music?


----------



## dj2quick

*haha*

yea, i love music, as for being cluttered, its nowhere near as bad as it used to be   i wish i had more space and id space things out a little but alas this is all i have for now.

also, thatguy16, nice car, you should replace that head unit though  hehe


----------



## ThatGuy16

Heh, its all about money lol...


----------



## dj2quick

believe me i know  thats the same reason im still stuck at 512 MB and a radeon 9200 haha AND an oooollld kyocera phone. so i know what you mean.


----------



## ThatGuy16




----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

dj2quick said:


> Heres my baby.
> ASRock 775v88
> P4 3.4 GHz
> 512 RAM (soon to be done away with and upgraded to 4GB dual channel)
> ATI Radeon 9200 LE
> M-Audio Delta 44
> M-Audio Keystation 49e
> Behringer BCF2000
> various other musical things  too many to list



That setup would look sweet with a nice 22" Widescreen LCD in the middle


----------



## WhiteMask

here is a cool idea for a pc but i dont recomend doing it u need an airtight ceal for a long lasting pc http://www.tricklife.com/view.php?id=759


----------



## dj2quick

m0nk3ys1ms - i know right?!? if only. xD
and whitemask - that is damn awesome on so many different levels. that brings a whole new meaning to liquid cooled. and i dont know why i never thought of that they use mineral oil inside transformers and switches in power lines and stuff. man, gotta do that one day. im sure it can get messy though. id hate to knock it over o_o


----------



## jutnm

WhiteMask said:


> here is a cool idea for a pc but i dont recomend doing it u need an airtight ceal for a long lasting pc http://www.tricklife.com/view.php?id=759



everyone has seen that, aint that cool ,


----------



## jutnm

dj2quick said:


> m0nk3ys1ms - i know right?!? if only. xD
> and whitemask - that is damn awesome on so many different levels. that brings a whole new meaning to liquid cooled. and i dont know why i never thought of that they use mineral oil inside transformers and switches in power lines and stuff. man, gotta do that one day. im sure it can get messy though. id hate to knock it over o_o



doesnt conduct electricity


----------



## Kornowski

MatrixEVO said:


> Well it it's later then tomorrow but here are some pics of the inside of my case (with my new ASUS A8N32-SLI Deluxe motherboard which has _SEXY_ heat-pipes  ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody have any suggestions for the placement of the cathodes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I know this is really old, but after seeing this now, I don't know if I should get Blue or Green Cathodes, I was going to get blue, but this may of changed my mind!


----------



## jutnm

Kornowski said:


> I know this is really old, but after seeing this now, I don't know if I should get Blue or Green Cathodes, I was going to get blue, but this may of changed my mind!



red and green lol xmas colors , white looks nice, i have them on my old rig, 
try to find orange, i think thats the hardest color to find. but for ur system white or red    nice case and setup , its clean


----------



## Kornowski

> red and green lol xmas colors , white looks nice, i have them on my old rig,



lol, You got any pictures of it?



> try to find orange, i think thats the hardest color to find. but for ur system white or red  nice case and setup , its clean



You think red would look good in my case? I don't know, I don't have anything other than the cables that are red in there... Thanks, I tend to throw everything onto my bed off the desk


----------



## Dollar

Kornowski said:


> I know this is really old, but after seeing this now, I don't know if I should get Blue or Green Cathodes, I was going to get blue, but this may of changed my mind!



What is the big component with the asus word? Is it the graphic card or what?


----------



## Kornowski

> What is the big component with the asus word? Is it the graphic card or what?



It isn't my computer, but it's the northbridge heatsink


----------



## skidude

Why the hell can't the inside of my case look that good!


----------



## spitviper




----------



## ThatGuy16

Kornowski said:


> I know this is really old, but after seeing this now, I don't know if I should get Blue or Green Cathodes, I was going to get blue, but this may of changed my mind!



I just ordered some blue ones , im just not a fan of green cathodes... just don't look apealing to me


----------



## Kornowski

Oh, Don't forget to upload some pictures! I think green would be better with my rig, I have two green LED lights, so... What do you think?


----------



## Kornowski

Had an  old 17" CRT lying around


----------



## ThatGuy16

Kornowski said:


> Oh, Don't forget to upload some pictures! I think green would be better with my rig, I have two green LED lights, so... What do you think?



I think they would look good in yours since it does have some green led's...


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, They're the ones I'm going to order once I get back from holiday...


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Kornowski said:


> Had an  old 17" CRT lying around



I used a monitor like that until about a year ago (exact same model, AOC Spectrum 17").


----------



## Kornowski

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> I used a monitor like that until about a year ago (exact same model, AOC Spectrum 17").



It's Ok isn't it, nothing on the LCD's though


----------



## ThatGuy16

Ill get pics later since i got my cathodes and lcd controler


----------



## Jabes

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> I used a monitor like that until about a year ago (exact same model, AOC Spectrum 17").



Yea I think we have the same one at work


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Kornowski, is this nail polish remover? I am gonna guess this is your GF's, hoping anyway. Nah, J/K LOL!


----------



## Kornowski

Nah, lol, it's Cocoa Butter, it helps with dry skin 

Me, nail polish, Ha!


----------



## ThatGuy16




----------



## INTELCRAZY

ThatGuy16 said:


>



Ooh Nice Eye Candy!!


----------



## ThatGuy16

It looks sweet!! everyone should get cathodes lol


----------



## Impulse666

ThatGuy16 said:


>



I like the cable management there. very nice work.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Thanks


----------



## Kornowski

Wow, that looks great! Now I am getting some, green ones


----------



## jutnm

nice cathodes , seems really bright


----------



## ThatGuy16

Thanks, my hdd fried about 30 minutes after i got it all in... just my luck, so it'll be back and up in about 2-3 days


----------



## kof2000

i dont know where people get the idea that these lights dont create heat? if you touch it is hot you move your hand away a one inch you still can feel the heat.  check if you temps went up yet.


----------



## ThatGuy16

They are cool, no heat at all. i think somthing touched the circuit board on the hdd or it shorted out...  the cathodes had nothing to do with it...

Edit: little heat but not enough to notice... a little warm to the touch but you can't feel the heat just put hovering your hand over it..


----------



## 99F

Wow man what do you work as??


----------



## ThatGuy16

Me? nothing ATM... just odd jobs lol


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Alright.
Here are some updates. 






















This one will be completed soon. I just need to paint it to make it match the front. And I will be adding more to the front to. 







My hand was shaking to, and I need to organize the wires. Lol.


----------



## ThatGuy16

looks good, you should get a round ide cable


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Yeah. Lol.


----------



## Shane

g4m3rof1337,Its looking good mate 

im Jealus


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Hah. Thank You. 
I decided to work on it for the LAN I am going to tomorrow. 

I woke up at 3pm for the past week, so I am formatting, installing Vista, ext on another hard drive to play Halo 2 Vista tomorrow. 


Lol. 


Thanks.


----------



## tobywuk

here are some pics of the setup i use the most in my computer room. I also have another monitor in another corner of the room which is hooked up to my linux box


----------



## ThatGuy16

Like the monitors, whats the specs on your system?


----------



## tobywuk

iv built the computer  about 3 years ago now, so its nothing special any more.

AMD Athlon 64 3500+
1gig Ram (2x512 in duel channel)
120gb hdd
gforce fx5700


----------



## spitviper




----------



## skidude

Current setup while I wait for my new case to come in


----------



## Ubuntu

Heres mine




Shot with EYE_Q3042 at 2007-08-12




Shot with EYE_Q3042 at 2007-08-12




Shot with EYE_Q3042 at 2007-08-12




Shot with EYE_Q3042 at 2007-08-12


----------



## Jabes

skidude said:


> Current setup while I wait for my new case to come in



what case are you getting? and what video card is that


----------



## skidude

I'm getting a Raidmax Smilodon Extreme Black

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156078

And the video card is an Asus X1900XTX

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121553R&Tpk=asus+X1900XTX


----------



## INTELCRAZY

skidude said:


> I'm getting a Raidmax Smilodon Extreme Black
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156078
> 
> And the video card is an Asus X1900XTX
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121553R&Tpk=asus+X1900XTX



Why not X1950XT?


----------



## skidude

INTELCRAZY said:


> Why not X1950XT?



1- The X1950XT wasn't out yet when I bought my card

2- The X1900XTX outperforms the X1950XT

http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphics_2007.html?modelx=33&model1=724&model2=727&chart=308


----------



## INTELCRAZY

skidude said:


> 1- The X1950XT wasn't out yet when I bought my card
> 
> 2- The X1900XTX outperforms the X1950XT
> 
> http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphics_2007.html?modelx=33&model1=724&model2=727&chart=308



I was thinking cheaper and more memory bandwith but right it does out perform it


----------



## skidude

Ya when I bought the X1900XTX it was top of the line and I paid $520 for it, so I'm not going to buy a new one until I absolutely have to.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

skidude said:


> Ya when I bought the X1900XTX it was top of the line and I paid $520 for it, so I'm not going to buy a new one until I absolutely have to.



haha... I hear that, same with my GTX...


----------



## skidude

I was actually thinking of buying an 8800GTX but I think I'm gonna wait until the 9800 series is released, and until Crysis comes out.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

skidude said:


> I was actually thinking of buying an 8800GTX but I think I'm gonna wait until the 9800 series is released, and until Crysis comes out.



Yeah, but I'm impatient, so I need to save a few hundred for the 9800GTX, hopefully I can use EVGA's Step-up program


----------



## palidon112

pfft i'd just wait for the 9800 to come out and the 8800 prices to drop =D


----------



## ETSA

The x1900xtx should last awhile yet before needing to be replaced..


----------



## skidude

Well just installed everything in my new case.... 5 green LED fans, a green heatsink fan, and a green cold cathode, plus green case LED's.... it looks AMAZING. Pics to come.


----------



## Short Ram Air

a vid is coming, pics don't justify my case...


----------



## jutnm

DOLE INSIDE lol
its a core 2 dole ........ahhahah ok im being stupid


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

Me lappy plus setup.........


----------



## Boomer

very nice!!! how do u like that new dell lappy?


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

It runs games fairly well even though it doesn't come with GDDR3.  Vista is still kinda buggy so I'm think about going back to XP.........


----------



## ThatGuy16

Update


----------



## Jabes

heres a pic of my pc with my new 19" flat panel monitor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sorry its a little blury I had my flash off


----------



## luckyedboy66

heres my baby. its an HP dv9000. see specs in my sig.


----------



## Michael

Short Ram Air said:


> a vid is coming, pics don't justify my case...



What make and model is that card reader in your case??

I have that same card reader, but it came OE with my Acer T180 case and I don't know the make or model.


----------



## Short Ram Air

makmillion said:


> What make and model is that card reader in your case??
> 
> I have that same card reader, but it came OE with my Acer T180 case and I don't know the make or model.



I think it's out of an HP...

why, want some info on it?


----------



## footballstevo75

luckyedboy66 said:


> heres my baby. its an HP dv9000. see specs in my sig.


17 inch? How's that treating you? I was looking into those.


----------



## patrickv

this is a pc i've been working on this weekend.
sorry i couldn't take a better pic, i will upload it "stomach" later..lol


----------



## ThatGuy16

Oh yeah... pimpin


----------



## Columbia747

nice pc thatguy


----------



## Jabes

thatguy is that a monitor?


----------



## ThatGuy16

sure is lol


----------



## xxxalpinexxx80

my rig


----------



## ThatGuy16

Looks good alpine, what case is that?

This is cool, had to take one more


----------



## Jabes

yo can u give me a link for that monitor?


----------



## ThatGuy16

I got it out of one of those PS2 monitors
Its this exact one, i just havn't used it in 2 years so i figured this would put it to good use lol.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

How'd you do it?

Can you recommend a guide or tips.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Heres how i done it, i just put up some more detailed info and pics.
http://www.computerforum.com/94936-what-do-you-think.html#post743357


----------



## Michael

Short Ram Air said:


> I think it's out of an HP...
> 
> why, want some info on it?



I do.. mostly looking to see if there's a model specific driver since it runs so sloowwww in my desktop using the generic driver Vista supplied.

I say slow because I can use my Nyko USB card reader/USB Hub (with install disk - ran $9.99 brand new) 2-3 times faster when transferring from MS Pro Duo, SD and through the built-in USB port.

If you've any info on the drive, please let me know


----------



## Kill Bill

Heres my new pc which isn't working yet.... If you would like to help me get it working visit this thread LINK


----------



## ThatGuy16

Very nice, i love the apollo's. I hope you get it fixed though


----------



## Kill Bill

ThatGuy16 said:


> Very nice, i love the apollo's. I hope you get it fixed though



Oh got it fixed it was a 24pin ATX connector was loose


----------



## ThatGuy16

Kill Bill said:


> Oh got it fixed it was a 24pin ATX connector was loose



It always something simple lol.


----------



## Interested

The most powerful small form factor computer ever!


----------



## leSHok

Interested said:


> The most powerful small form factor computer ever!



I have the same the monitor and speaker setup


----------



## Interested

lol. good setup isnt it?


----------



## Interested

lol. i play css / 1.6 as well!


----------



## leSHok

Interested said:


> lol. i play css / 1.6 as well!



haha nice and yeah the setup is pretty sweet. the speakers are pretty good too. what's your steam name - mine's xxscenexx


----------



## Interested

k. i added u. i am bmw335ion18s.. or add [email protected] ..


----------



## leSHok

added you. sorry i was offline becuase this guy "day of defeat tech" tried getting my pw and was really annoying.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Interested said:


> lol. good setup isnt it?



I take it you like BMW's?


----------



## TEKKA

ThatGuy16 said:


> I take it you like BMW's?



who doesn't? lol.


----------



## ThatGuy16

TEKKA said:


> who doesn't? lol.



haha ok, maybe i should have said "obsessed with BMW's"?


----------



## TEKKA

ThatGuy16 said:


> haha ok, maybe i should have said "obsessed with BMW's"?



ur not just a tiny bit with ur stang? lol  na its cool, we all like cars.


----------



## ThatGuy16

lol


----------



## Impulse666

aye ThatGuy, is that a monitor in your side window in your avatar I see? Is that concept or reality? Either way, that'd be sick.


----------



## Cleric7x9

TEKKA said:


> who doesn't? lol.



i dont like BMWs, but that may be because I used to work in the service department at a BMW dealership and I know just how many things can go wrong with them...they do drive like a dream though.


----------



## Jabes

Cleric7x9 said:


> i dont like BMWs, but that may be because I used to work in the service department at a BMW dealership and I know just how many things can go wrong with them...they do drive like a dream though.



yea but you could say the same thing about computers so everything has problems


----------



## Interested

Yes. I love BMW's. My parents have em. But they are amazing. BMW335ion18s is  the description of my dads car. if you want ill post a pic later...lol....cant wait till im old enough until i get a license. Yea, but anyway my parents are going to make me work for a car because they think i need to learn the value of money. My mom even made me work for her for 4 days to get 80 dollars to buy 2 sticks of ram......


----------



## Interested

look on top of my desk. most of the cars there are BMW's. And i have 2 nissan skylines. The BMW's are :

2007 328i coupe
2003 Z4
2000 Z8
2004 X3
1999 M3
LOL. YES I AM A FANBOI AND OBSESSED! lol..


----------



## Tayl

Haven't checked through the entire post to see if this question has been asked or answered yet but why on earth would you want a tv / monitor screen in / on your case for? Seems a bit of a useless feature to me, so I'm just wondering. 

Rove.


----------



## ThatGuy16

long story short, i already had the lcd and a extra apollo side panel so i figured i would give it a try. So far i like it, i use it as a system monitor to display temps and stuff with pc wizard... if it involved me spending money i wouldn't have done it since im broke.. lol.


----------



## Pc_Pimp

Heres a pic of the rig i just put together a little more than a week ago. Specs are in my signature.


----------



## Jonyboy

Cant denie the power of LEDS


----------



## TEKKA

Nice.. ^^


----------



## MasterEVC

Thats the one.. only its not an A64 its whats in my sig now


----------



## Jabes

MasterEVC said:


> Thats the one.. only its not an A64 its whats in my sig now



do you have a pic without the flash?


----------



## Kornowski

Going to try one of the top 80mm fans as an exhaust and see if it makes a difference...

Got a nice new flat Logitech keyboard, it's awesome!


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Kornowski said:


> Going to try one of the top 80mm fans as an exhaust and see if it makes a difference...
> 
> Got a nice new flat Logitech keyboard, it's awesome!



What is it? Finally, you're away from that Compaq/HP stuff.... You just need a G5, G7, G9, or a MX Revo.


----------



## Kornowski

http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/prod...hvd19wcm9kdWN0X2dhbGxlcnk=&product_uid=108408

That's the one...
lol, I've still got the Compaq mouse, but this keyboard is certainly a LOT better!
Nah, I'm alright with this mouse for now though, it does it's job.


----------



## vroom_skies

Aww, you should have gotten this keyboard mate.
Best keyboard I've ever felt/ used.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823102003


----------



## Kornowski

Little pricey for me, I'm happy with this one, it's a lot better than the Compaq one,


----------



## 4NGU$

Kornowski said:


> Going to try one of the top 80mm fans as an exhaust and see if it makes a difference...
> 
> Got a nice new flat Logitech keyboard, it's awesome!




nice !

when you going to get thos blue tubes for your case then


----------



## ThatGuy16

4NGU$ said:


> nice !
> 
> when you going to get thos blue tubes for your case then



I think he's getting green


----------



## ThatGuy16

Got bored 













Im still undecided on the LCD, but its looks good and is awsome to be able to monitor temps while playing games..

*Turn Flash off FTW


----------



## TEKKA

Na man, keep it. its cool, i haven't seen this done before.


----------



## Kornowski

> when you going to get thos blue tubes for your case then



I'll be getting them when they're back in stock, but I'm getting green. 



> I think he's getting green



Uh Hu! 

That looks awesome, how did you do it?
You must have an ASUS MOBO though, right?


----------



## ThatGuy16

Kornowski said:


> I'll be getting them when they're back in stock, but I'm getting green.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh Hu!
> 
> That looks awesome, how did you do it?
> You must have an ASUS MOBO though, right?




How did i do what? i have a foxconn 590 board...? what do you mean   lol

The screen? i pulled it out of a ps2 portable thing and hooked it up through the S-Video on the gpu, thats what you mean ?


----------



## Kornowski

Oh right, I thought it was the new Vista thingy-me-bob... 

Is it just a copy of your screen? You got any more pics, it's awesome!


----------



## ThatGuy16

Kornowski said:


> Oh right, I thought it was the new Vista thingy-me-bob...
> 
> Is it just a copy of your screen? You got any more pics, it's awesome!



I think there is a few pages back, its hooked up like a seconed monitor so i can display pc wizard to watch my temps.. but cool to play videos on also


----------



## skidude

I love your case ThatGuy16... in fact I love all NZXT cases, they are great quality cases and they look awesome.


----------



## ThatGuy16

skidude said:


> I love your case ThatGuy16... in fact I love all NZXT cases, they are great quality cases and they look awesome.



Thanks, yeah they are. Nothing flemsy about it, and i love the "screwless" thing.


----------



## Roxxxie

I have three..and one im rebuilding..so tomorrow when i take pics of them ull see the third one im trying to rebuild..so dont laugh..lol...thats why im here..i need all of u.........


----------



## Mankz_91

I'm back at home now, and I'm happy to say both of the Big PC's are out of action.

I'm using a 6 year old PC I won from PC Zone Now. Ooh the Powwah!


----------



## tobywuk

nice, does the job!


----------



## bluedishwasher

nice monitor


----------



## K3rupt

Theres some nice Cases Coming through, 

Heres Mine:





My Setup





My Desktop

And Recently I have been building a Lamp using Cathode Rays and CD's





On.





Off.


----------



## Jabes

K3rupt said:


> Theres some nice Cases Coming through,
> 
> Heres Mine:



what case is that?


----------



## luckyedboy66

K3rupt said:


> And Recently I have been building a Lamp using Cathode Rays and CD's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off.



holy crap, make me one!! btw, arent exposed CRTs a bit dangerous?


----------



## K3rupt

luckyedboy66 said:


> holy crap, make me one!! btw, arent exposed CRTs a bit dangerous?



haha! They Are Easy As!!! 

What do you mean Aren't CRT's A Bit Dangerous??

Its still in the Plastic Tube it came in, I just took off the Block of Plastic at the End.



Jabes said:


> what case is that?



Yeah, I Don't Know What Case It Is. . . 

I picked it up from a computer market for like $20, Cheap As


----------



## spitviper




----------



## patrickv

ooohh...my external hard drive


----------



## Jabes

patrickv said:


> ooohh...i so love Windwaker



why did you put your hard drive pic in the post your desktop section and your desktop in the post your pc section  sorry I'm just picky about that


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

*New Setup Config*

Been gone a minute.
New place - New setup - Some New Items.... Yada Yada Yada...


----------



## ThatGuy16

Nice, what keyboard is that? i can't remember


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

ThatGuy16 said:


> Nice, what keyboard is that? i can't remember



Saitek Eclipse.. El Cheapo from Wal-Mart...


----------



## ThatGuy16

Sacrinyellow5 said:


> Saitek Eclipse.. El Cheapo from Wal-Mart...



Looks cool though lol


----------



## patrickv

Jabes said:


> why did you put your hard drive pic in the post your desktop section and your desktop in the post your pc section  sorry I'm just picky about that



hey Jabes its fix now, sorry i was drunk.
NOTE : *DO NOT LOG IN TO FORUM WHILE DRUNK* !!!
yey


----------



## Jabes

patrickv said:


> hey Jabes its fix now, sorry i was drunk.
> NOTE : *DO NOT LOG IN TO FORUM WHILE DRUNK* !!!
> yey



LMAO how drunk were u?


----------



## ThatGuy16

lmao


----------



## footballstevo75

Got a couple things cleaned up, still need much more cleaning to do to prepare for school


----------



## luckyedboy66

footballstevo75 said:


> Got a couple things cleaned up, still need much more cleaning to do to prepare for school



that case is beautiful! i love antec


----------



## ThatGuy16

Nice

I got to know, why do you have two psp's? lol


----------



## towly

Simple setup, but does what I need it to do.


----------



## footballstevo75

luckyedboy66 said:


> that case is beautiful! i love antec


Ain't it? Got it at compusa for $20! Ohh, you mean the p180b?  It keeps my quad soooo cool. I love the solid sleek look, nothing fancy just great performance.







ThatGuy16 said:


> Nice
> 
> I got to know, why do you have two psp's? lol


Put that there for a reason. I only have one. I was in the process of updating my older brother's firmware to 3.40pea so he can go back to college right, lol.


----------



## ThatGuy16

lol i gotcha, i like the p180b's.... i might have to get one for my next build, though im a fan of a side window


----------



## footballstevo75

Yeah, that was definitely a hard point for me. I love being able to see the components. But it hides my wiring. I am thinking about cutting a hole in it, but I have a feeling it would become less quiet.


----------



## twolves90

towly said:


> Simple setup, but does what I need it to do.



Very nice setup! I am diggin the speaker setup!

I have that same case only with blue instead of silver and with the window!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Hooked the 32'' LCD up to the computer, using a DVI to HDMI cable.
I also hooked my Xbox 360 up to it, and my cable, so I can watch TV.


----------



## kobaj

footballstevo75 said:


> Got a couple things cleaned up, still need much more cleaning to do to prepare for school



I was thinking of getting a p180 but then figured my fan controller would not fit with the door, how did you manage to make yours fit?


----------



## TEKKA

So are you happy with the the new cable? is it what you wanted.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Yeah.
Its amazing. 
I haven't moved my TV back yet. Lol. 

I've been playing Halo 2, watching TV, and on the internet. By switching inputs. 
It will be awesome at the LAN. 


CSS on this TV is amazing.


----------



## p5n32

thats mine


----------



## footballstevo75

kobaj said:


> I was thinking of getting a p180 but then figured my fan controller would not fit with the door, how did you manage to make yours fit?



lol
I put it in the 3.5 inch drive bay? 
you have about 3/8 to 1/2 an inch for the buttons to stock out, it's not flat up against the case
it is also nice if you wanna go to sleep to have the lights dissappear


----------



## kobaj

footballstevo75 said:


> lol
> I put it in the 3.5 inch drive bay?
> you have about 3/8 to 1/2 an inch for the buttons to stock out, it's not flat up against the case
> it is also nice if you wanna go to sleep to have the lights dissappear



See? Newegg doesnt tell you important stuff like the clearance you have with the door shut. 

Thanks though, mine sticks out at exactly 1/2 an inch, so I dont know how well that would work out.


----------



## footballstevo75

kobaj said:


> See? Newegg doesnt tell you important stuff like the clearance you have with the door shut.
> 
> Thanks though, mine sticks out at exactly 1/2 an inch, so I dont know how well that would work out.


It might. Definitely if you shove it in the case a little bit, not very noticeable.


----------



## ThatGuy16

footballstevo75 said:


> lol
> I put it in the 3.5 inch drive bay?
> you have about 3/8 to 1/2 an inch for the buttons to stock out, it's not flat up against the case
> it is also nice if you wanna go to sleep to have the lights dissappear



Same problem with my case 

But i bought a lcd 5.25" fan controller and a 3.5" card reader so i wouldn't have any problems lol


----------



## ThatGuy16

Ok, i had WAY to much fun with the camera 




















*Cathodes OFF*




*Controller panel OFF*




*Side fan/cathodes OFF*




*All OFF*





The other switch turns off the front intake, you just won't be able to see it.

And i switched to the new panel without the LCD, just an easy swap. Can't decide if i like it. So what do you all think?


----------



## INTELCRAZY

ThatGuy16 said:


> Ok, i had WAY to much fun with the camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cathodes OFF*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Controller panel OFF*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Side fan/cathodes OFF*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *All OFF*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other switch turns off the front intake, you just won't be able to see it.
> 
> And i switched to the new panel without the LCD, just an easy swap. Can't decide if i like it. So what do you all think?



You have an X800 on an SLI board?


----------



## ThatGuy16

Yeah, im broke . Im saving for a 8800, shouldn't be too much longer.

I had this card on my HP before i built this one.


----------



## Kornowski

Here's some recent pictures, got the cathodes and the HDD bay adaptor, just need to mount the 120mm fan now.


----------



## TEKKA

MMM that make a really nice difference... ^^^


----------



## Impulse666

Kornowski, thats a cool video card, the BLISS, any more pics?


----------



## Shane

That looks realy good danny.


----------



## Kornowski

> MMM that make a really nice difference... ^^^


I know, they're great! 



> Kornowski, thats a cool video card, the BLISS, any more pics?



Erm, Not ones I've taken, but yeah...







> That looks realy good danny.



Thanks Shane! 

Here's some more, got some cable ties and put the 120mm fan in there 










It is the right way around isn't it? The 120mm fan


----------



## 4NGU$

you just put that on when we got back ?


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah  Only took like two minutes too...


----------



## 4NGU$

didnt know you had done the blue lights aswell ?


----------



## Kill Bill

ThatGuy16 said:


> Yeah, im broke . Im saving for a 8800, shouldn't be too much longer.
> 
> I had this card on my HP before i built this one.



What card 8800GTX or A 8800GTS 640mb. A 320mb dosen't deserve to be in such a good case (I have the black one )


----------



## ThatGuy16

Kill Bill said:


> What card 8800GTX or A 8800GTS 640mb. A 320mb dosen't deserve to be in such a good case (I have the black one )





I hope for the 640mb GTS... if i get one, ill get another for SLI


----------



## Kornowski

> didnt know you had done the blue lights aswell ?


I did them the other day, Thursday I think it was


----------



## Kill Bill

ThatGuy16 said:


> I hope for the 640mb GTS... if i get one, ill get another for SLI



Nice ideas!!


----------



## wungoodshu

ThatGuy16 said:


> Ok, i had WAY to much fun with the camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cathodes OFF*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Controller panel OFF*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Side fan/cathodes OFF*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *All OFF*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other switch turns off the front intake, you just won't be able to see it.
> 
> And i switched to the new panel without the LCD, just an easy swap. Can't decide if i like it. So what do you all think?



What CPU fan is that?


----------



## Jabes

wungoodshu said:


> What CPU fan is that?



Zalman CNPS 9500 its in his sig


----------



## ThatGuy16

Yeah, thats it
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118004&Tpk=zalman+am2


----------



## twolves90

my old pictures got moved, so they are no longer available, so i decided id update....

This is the rig in my sig






















thanks


----------



## Jet

There's got to be a better way to route that fan cable...


----------



## Jabes

is there room behind the gpu?


----------



## wungoodshu

This is my current setup until I get my own gaming 'puter built. (Got the GPU and RAM today )

Current setup with 2 monitors (laptop 17" and Dell 19")






This is the PC that the monitor belongs too, but sucks too much for me to care.






This is the above PCs ugly insides.






Will be posting the pics of the PC I'm building probably a bit at a time as I put it together. Should be done right around xmas time with my current salary.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

wungoodshu said:


> This is my current setup until I get my own gaming 'puter built. (Got the GPU and RAM today )
> 
> Current setup with 2 monitors (laptop 17" and Dell 19")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the PC that the monitor belongs too, but sucks too much for me to care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the above PCs ugly insides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be posting the pics of the PC I'm building probably a bit at a time as I put it together. Should be done right around xmas time with my current salary.



Yeah, Dell's hard drive location's design makes it vibrate so bad... I finally ripped the case open and put some piece of rubber strip in there, it sound like a diesel engine it vibrated so bad...


----------



## Jabes

wungoodshu said:


> This is my current setup until I get my own gaming 'puter built. (Got the GPU and RAM today )
> 
> Current setup with 2 monitors (laptop 17" and Dell 19")



dell 1505?


----------



## wungoodshu

Jabes said:


> dell 1505?



The laptop? Inspiron E1705.


----------



## Jabes

wungoodshu said:


> The laptop? Inspiron E1705.



my bad I was close I had a few of them in at work a while ago ppl messed them up


----------



## twolves90

Jet said:


> There's got to be a better way to route that fan cable...



I've thought about this too, but there really isn't.... Sucks, but I can't put it behind the mobo cause it wouldn't reach.... and I don't mind it that much.... My computer cables were so much worse before that it is so nice how it is now, that I don't mind one dumb cord showing, especially since its covered in the red covering


----------



## Nabooly

ive been patiently waiting! for this thing. IT came on thursday.

Its an iMac C2D 2.16 GHz 20"


----------



## patrickv

Hey Nabooly, why is the 2nd picture vertical ? lol
nice mouse , nice keyboard, damn imac is nice,
anyway here's my fan, (cpu fan), the most dirtiest fan ever


----------



## leSHok

i love the look of macs so much. nice computer^^^


----------



## Jabes

patrickv said:


> Hey Nabooly, why is the 2nd picture vertical ? lol
> nice mouse , nice keyboard, damn imac is nice,
> anyway here's my fan, (cpu fan), the most dirtiest fan ever



why don't u clean it?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Nabooly said:


> ive been patiently waiting! for this thing. IT came on thursday.
> 
> Its an iMac C2D 2.16 GHz 20"




Nice.
Hopefully my Macbook will get here soon.


----------



## twolves90

patrickv said:


> Hey Nabooly, why is the 2nd picture vertical ? lol
> nice mouse , nice keyboard, damn imac is nice,
> anyway here's my fan, (cpu fan), the most dirtiest fan ever



LOL OMG THAT IS BAD! Go windwaker!


----------



## Bradan

patrickv said:


> Hey Nabooly, why is the 2nd picture vertical ? lol
> nice mouse , nice keyboard, damn imac is nice,
> anyway here's my fan, (cpu fan), the most dirtiest fan ever



thats not even close. you should have seen my sisters 4 year old compaq...

it had literally cooked the dirt onto the hsf


----------



## Bradan

Nabooly said:


> ive been patiently waiting! for this thing. IT came on thursday.
> 
> Its an iMac C2D 2.16 GHz 20"



ur on the wrong forum.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Macs are computers to, lol, I plan to post pictures of mine, when it arrives. 



I have to clean my computer soon.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Bradan said:


> ur on the wrong forum.



Yeah, I pointed that out in off-topic a while back... We need to expand our Mac horizon and draw some mac users to this forum.. It's their decision though, I wasn't thinking for me I was thinking FOR THE FORUM.



g4m3rof1337 said:


> Macs are computers to, lol, I plan to post pictures of mine, when it arrives.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to clean my computer soon.



Yes, indeed they are, I guess most ppl think that they became computers when they acquired Intel CPU's

The only members that I really know of that use Macs and CAN help you are _tlarkin_, _patrickv_, and there is another but the name just doesn't seem to come to mind....


----------



## patrickv

Jabes said:


> why don't u clean it?


i do it every sunday but it catches dirt fast and besides, i live near the road


twolves90 said:


> LOL OMG THAT IS BAD! Go windwaker!


yeah thats the heatsink (i said fan earlier, sorry) but you haven't seen my fan


----------



## patrickv

Bradan said:


> ur on the wrong forum.



Mac : hello i'm a Mac
PC : and i'm a PC
MAC : and i'm a PC too

according to the above he is on the right forum


----------



## Nabooly

patrickv said:


> Hey Nabooly, why is the 2nd picture vertical ? lol
> nice mouse , nice keyboard, damn imac is nice,
> anyway here's my fan, (cpu fan), the most dirtiest fan ever



Haha lol i honestly dont know why i did that. It was late at night when i took them.


----------



## Nabooly

Bradan said:


> ur on the wrong forum.



Lol when i joined i had an hp laptop (still do have it  ), and i plan on keeping it for a while longer


----------



## Nabooly

INTELCRAZY said:


> The only members that I really know of that use Macs and CAN help you are _tlarkin_, _patrickv_, and there is another but the name just doesn't seem to come to mind....


hehe this is my first mac so i wont be able to help anyoen anytime soon. 

There totally should be a mac section here. For the time being im currently at mac-forums.com and macrumors.com (which is extremely active).


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

*New Toy*

Here's is my new toy!
I'm not sure what I'm going to used it for, but I'll find some use.  
I think, I'm going to turn it into a personal server.


Just got done installing Debian on it and the machine is working great!
Next mod will be re-painting the case.


----------



## Shane

Sacrinyellow5 said:


> Here's is my new toy!



awesome,Whats its specs?

i would have kept Mac osx on it


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

Nevakonaza said:


> awesome,Whats its specs?
> 
> i would have kept Mac osx on it



It's only 450 Mhz, but running Debian you'd never know that it was that old.  I think the 512 Mb ram helps the system.

I originally bought the system with no HD or OS, so I figured it would be fun to try an add a linux OS on it.  I have it set up, so I can go back and install a MAC OS if I would like.

Plus I have another mac with OSX on it, so i wanted to try something different.


----------



## lovely?

ThatGuy16 said:


> I got it out of one of those PS2 monitors
> Its this exact one, i just havn't used it in 2 years so i figured this would put it to good use lol.



sorry to bring this up after so long, but how do you get that monitor to work on s-video, is there some type of convertor you have to buy? also, where can i get one of those!!!


----------



## ThatGuy16

I think i saw some on amazon.com, and it has a S-Video input built in.

This is what i have done with it..
http://www.computerforum.com/98187-help-me-make-my-mind-up-5.html


----------



## ETSA

ewww whats with all the MACs...

=}


----------



## Jabes

lovely? said:


> sorry to bring this up after so long, but how do you get that monitor to work on s-video, is there some type of convertor you have to buy? also, where can i get one of those!!!



I think this is the one right thatguy? http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-list...90656165&sr=8-4&seller=&colid=&condition=used


----------



## ThatGuy16

Jabes said:


> I think this is the one right thatguy? http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-list...90656165&sr=8-4&seller=&colid=&condition=used



Yeah thats it


----------



## wungoodshu

Would one from a GCN mini-screen type deal work as well? I can find a link when I get home if need be.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Just got it today. Looks and runs great.


----------



## ThatGuy16

I love macbooks, its new?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Yeah, its new.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Nice, i don't like macs but i like their notebooks  ... just like dell lol


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Few more pictures.


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

Sexy ^^^


----------



## andy faith

Lol, not my PC...but this is my setup at work. (same case as the one you can see...but mine's off the picture). 

Overkill maybe?    I especially like the new monitors they move up and down and pivot 180 degrees


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Thanks.

I really like the Macbook.


----------



## Shane

Nice Macbook g4m3rof1337,

i think my sister wants a laptop for her homework etc...im going to show her some Macbooks so when she goes out i can play around on her Mac lol


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Lol.
Thanks. 

I really like it.


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

It sucks for anyone who bought a Mac at our school (Cal Poly Pomona).  For some reason, some of the online classes have to be done on only Internet Explorer and Mac users have to resort to boat camp or this 'parallel' program.....


----------



## wungoodshu

bumblebee_tuna said:


> It sucks for anyone who bought a Mac at our school (Cal Poly Pomona).  For some reason, some of the online classes have to be done on only Internet Explorer and Mac users have to resort to boat camp or this 'parallel' program.....



Yeah, our school got a grant and we bought lots of Macs with it, but those of us who do online classes, have to use the 8 year old HPs... but whatever. I just bring in my own laptop so I Don't have to worry about stupid website filters, and can play CS between classes.


----------



## HumanMage

Andy faith, that is impressive but I do agree with you in the fact that its overkill. What all do you do that requires that many monitors?


----------



## wungoodshu

Those monitors aren't all hooked up to the same computer are they? 

P.s. Someone sticky this thread. =[


----------



## vroom_skies

Here are some semi updated pictures:











Enjoy
Bob


----------



## spitviper




----------



## skidude

vroom_skies said:


> Here are some semi updated pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy
> Bob



Nice setup, its really clean. I wish mine could look like that


----------



## wungoodshu

spitviper said:


>



I have that MP3 player.  AAA batteries ftl.


----------



## skidude

Ok, finally got a new USB cable to attach my digital camera to my PC, so here are the latest shots of my PC.


----------



## Kornowski

Woah, Man! That's sweet! Nice rig man!


----------



## skidude

Thanks a lot dude, I love my new case. I got 5 green LED fans and a green cold cathode, it looks AMAZING at night.


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, I love the whole green thing, wish I'd got green instead of blue cathodes now...


----------



## skidude

Your PC still looks sweet, Blue looks nice but I think green stands out more. What case do you have?


----------



## ThatGuy16

like blue and green.... but prefer blue, looks good danny and skidude


----------



## HumanMage

I dunno Koronowski, I would go with blue cathodes. I like blue better than I do green, plus blue is relaxing 

Vroom, I always like your setups. They're so organized and neat...I wouldn't mind sitting for hours on end playing games with your set up


----------



## Kornowski

> like blue and green.... but prefer blue, looks good danny and skidude



Thanks man! 



> I dunno Koronowski, I would go with blue cathodes. I like blue better than I do green, plus blue is relaxing



I already have some blue ones, two 12" ones...  They are kind of, I guess...


----------



## skidude

Oh ya, here's another one while I was waiting for my new case to arrive


----------



## skidude

And also the insides:


----------



## twolves90

what case is that?


----------



## skidude

Raidmax Smilodon Extreme Black

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156078


----------



## oscaryu1

Very nice case and cable management.


----------



## skidude

oscaryu1 said:


> Very nice case and cable management.



Really? I think my cable management is horrible lol 

Thanks though


----------



## oscaryu1

skidude said:


> Really? I think my cable management is horrible lol
> 
> Thanks though



You should take an look at mine... Half the time my PSU's being grinded down by too many case fans.


----------



## skidude

Post some pics!!


----------



## littleblackxj

My desktop.


----------



## vroom_skies

HumanMage said:


> Vroom, I always like your setups. They're so organized and neat...I wouldn't mind sitting for hours on end playing games with your set up



That exactly what I plan on doing with Ep2 and Portal.

Bob


----------



## Jabes

littleblackxj said:


> My desktop.



wats that case?


----------



## ThatGuy16

Looks good xj, all it need is some cathodes!


----------



## oscaryu1

littleblackxj said:


> My desktop.



Truthfully...

The case - Looks horrible.. needs ALOT more light up. Clear side panel with one light, not good. The rest is black... bad in my opinion

The Setup - Very nice

The Speakers - Get new ones. X-230's would pair like an dream, and their only $30.


----------



## Jabes

ThatGuy16 said:


> Looks good xj, all it need is some cathodes!



agree I think red would look good with ur red fan


----------



## littleblackxj

ThatGuy16 said:


> Looks good xj, all it need is some cathodes!





oscaryu1 said:


> Truthfully...
> 
> The case - Looks horrible.. needs ALOT more light up. Clear side panel with one light, not good. The rest is black... bad in my opinion
> 
> The Setup - Very nice
> 
> The Speakers - Get new ones. X-230's would pair like an dream, and their only $30.





Jabes said:


> agree I think red would look good with ur red fan



Not sure what you are smoking but those speakers are way better then the x-230s.
As for cathodes, nah. The computer is over a year old and i am currently selling it. It is a lot more lited the in the picture. I have 3 80mm fans that have red leds and a 120mm  with red leds. the picture only shows that one fac because the flash is on.


----------



## ThatGuy16

I love pictures... and hate my camera (2mp "was top of the line" )


----------



## Short Ram Air

nice to see that rocker switch mod again


----------



## ThatGuy16

Yeah, i love it!!


----------



## mep916

ThatGuy16 said:


> I love pictures... and hate my camera (2mp "was top of the line" )



Is that an old pic? Did you remove the LCD?


----------



## ThatGuy16

mep916 said:


> Is that an old pic? Did you remove the LCD?



no its new , i have two of those panels.... one with the lcd, and one without


----------



## mep916

ThatGuy16 said:


> no its new , i have two of those panels.... one with the lcd, and one without



Oh yeah! I knew that!


----------



## mep916

Here's my rig. My photography kinda sucks. 











Stupid flash.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Looks good, when were you going to ship my 8800 out?


----------



## mep916

ThatGuy16 said:


> Looks good, when were you going to ship my 8800 out?



lol.  You can have this, if you'd like. Really! You can have for it free!  You pay shipping.


----------



## skidude

Mep, post a pic of the insides of your PC without the side cover, I wanna see how two 8800's fit inside.


----------



## mep916

skidude said:


> Mep, post a pic of the insides of your PC without the side cover, I wanna see how two 8800's fit inside.



Click here. Scroll to the end of the page.


----------



## Short Ram Air

mep916 said:


> lol.  You can have this, if you'd like. Really! You can have for it free!  You pay shipping.



done $2?


----------



## mep916

Short Ram Air said:


> done $2?



Any other bidders?


----------



## Short Ram Air

$2.50


----------



## mep916

Short Ram Air said:


> $2.50



Deal. PM me.


----------



## Jabes

mep wat card is that?


----------



## Short Ram Air

9200... just google the RV280 core...


----------



## mep916

Short Ram Air said:


> 9200... just google the RV280 core...



Right. I pulled it out of my Sony VAIO. "Upgraded" to a GeForce FX 5500.


----------



## Short Ram Air

mep916 said:


> Right. I pulled it out of my Sony VAIO. "Upgraded" to a GeForce FX 5500.



just sold one of those on Ebay


----------



## daffyracers03

I modded the side windows with two 90mm fans. I dont have a recent pic of the new wiring. I cleaned them up, so the wiring looks worse in these pics than what it actually is now.


----------



## Jabes

daffyracers03 said:


> I modded the side windows with two 90mm fans. I dont have a recent pic of the new wiring. I cleaned them up, so the wiring looks worse in these pics than what it actually is now.



wat cases is that and r ur speakers the x530's?


----------



## daffyracers03

Here is the case, I got it for $59.99 on sale

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2448862&CatId=1846

Here are the speakers

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2074660&CatId=2894

The case on the floor
http://www.specialtech.co.uk/images/nzxt_lexa.jpg


----------



## Shane

daffyracers03 said:


> I modded the side windows with two 90mm fans. I dont have a recent pic of the new wiring. I cleaned them up, so the wiring looks worse in these pics than what it actually is now.



wow dude thats some nice setup you have there,I like your Glass table aswell


----------



## daffyracers03

Thanks alot. But I really want a new chair. Maybe one of those leather chairs


----------



## Short Ram Air

daffyracers03 said:


> Thanks alot. But I really want a new chair. Maybe one of those leather chairs



if you are a gamer don't get leather...


----------



## ThatGuy16

Short Ram Air said:


> if you are a gamer don't get leather...



My leather chair is hard as a brick! i need a new one, and it will be cloth


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Short Ram Air said:


> if you are a gamer don't get leather...



why b/c your butt gets wet after you sit there for a while?


----------



## twolves90

i agree, cloth over leather ftw!!!


----------



## lovely?

lol the cloth vs leather argument again? leather doesnt stand a chance.


----------



## daffyracers03

Short Ram Air said:


> if you are a gamer don't get leather...



my spending range is 100- 175, can you recommend any chairs. I'm kinda wanting to go with the executive look or chair with head rest


----------



## lovely?

wow 175 dollars for a chair? omg. i got one from wal-mart, its black felt, has lumbar adjustment, arm rest adjustment, and height adjustment, all for only 50$!!! its sooooo comfy everyone wants to use it


----------



## vroom_skies

Here you go:
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...t&productCategoryId=cat07002&id=1134702322552

Bob


----------



## INTELCRAZY

vroom_skies said:


> Here you go:
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...t&productCategoryId=cat07002&id=1134702322552
> 
> Bob



Do they have black and carbon fiber in that kind of chair?

Thanks


----------



## Punk

LOl a PC gamin chair... Sounds like that thread about gaming T-Shirts I saw a while ago


----------



## Shane

That chair looks realy good,I would buy one


----------



## vroom_skies

INTELCRAZY said:


> Do they have black and carbon fiber in that kind of chair?
> 
> Thanks



I'm afraid I do not know.
Unlike the shirt, this chair is actually good.

Bob


----------



## INTELCRAZY

vroom_skies said:


> I'm afraid I do not know.
> Unlike the shirt, this chair is actually good.
> 
> Bob



I like the Evo one better but I cannot find it for sale anywhere....


----------



## Boomer

i got my logitech z-2300 speakers today! they pound so hard!!!!! i love them! i couldn't be happier  i cant go away from my computer. now my ears are starting to hurt....lol


and the sub is so HUGE!!!!!


----------



## wungoodshu

Boomer said:


> i got my logitech z-2300 speakers today! they pound so hard!!!!! i love them! i couldn't be happier  i cant go away from my computer. now my ears are starting to hurt....lol
> 
> 
> and the sub is so HUGE!!!!!




Atleast you found a good use for a Calculus book.


----------



## Justin

mine's nothing special, just simple. i'm thinking of getting into case modding though.

still got tons of space in there





case





logitech internet pro keyboard, wired infrared mouse, wireless laser mouse and a blazepro cyclone gamepad





woofa!





my POV. Sucks doesn't it?





and here's the whole thing!






*i've always wanted to post on this thread!*


----------



## Burgon

vroom_skies said:


> I'm afraid I do not know.
> Unlike the shirt, this chair is actually good.
> 
> Bob



seems pretty cheap to be "that" good


----------



## Kornowski

What's on top of the case?


----------



## Justin

Kornowski said:


> What's on top of the case?



are you referring to my case? 

oh well, it's the voltage regulator.


----------



## skidude

Kornowski said:


> What's on top of the case?



Looks like a UPS battery backup thing....


----------



## vroom_skies

Burgon said:


> seems pretty cheap to be "that" good



Since when does something have to be expensive to be good.
Plus I didn't compare it to any other chair, so there for the competition could be either something that is worth 7 or 700 dollars.

Bob


----------



## DirtyD86




----------



## Burgon

vroom_skies said:


> Since when does something have to be expensive to be good.
> Plus I didn't compare it to any other chair, so there for the competition could be either something that is worth 7 or 700 dollars.
> 
> Bob



yea, not allways it is


----------



## Boomer

Red Stripe.............HOORAY BEER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## patrickv

here's mine




trying to network x86 with vista ...."Quelle douleur "


----------



## _simon_

I downsized from my ThermalTake Xaser III Super Tower to this eCute mATX Cube case yesterday.
It was a tight squeeze getting my large hands into that small case but now I've freed up lots of desk space.
The temperature on the case display is the temperature at the front of the case and the one displaying on the Kama Meter is the temperature in front of the extractor fan at the rear.
Fan speed is the Arctic Cooling Freezer-64-LP Dual Cooling.


----------



## Kornowski

Wow, That's nice Simon!

You got any pics of the inside or what it looks like through the side window please?

Also, your CPU is at 26c, that's awesome!



> oh well, it's the voltage regulator.



A what now? lol


----------



## _simon_

Kornowski said:


> Wow, That's nice Simon!
> 
> You got any pics of the inside or what it looks like through the side window please?
> 
> Also, your CPU is at 26c, that's awesome!



You didn't read what I wrote before the pics then about the temperature? 
CPU is about 38C.

Cable management in that small space is very hard.
Case measurements: Dimensions(DxWxH):  13.8" x 11.2" x 9"

I have a blue cold cathode that I might put in, but it's a big one so could be difficult. Edit: Just put it in.

Here's thumbnails of the pics you requested  Click to enlarge.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Photobucket is being slow... 

Hold on.


----------



## twolves90

dang simon, that is a tight squeeze!! looks like a modular psu would be a good investment, haha....


----------



## _simon_

twolves90 said:


> dang simon, that is a tight squeeze!! looks like a modular psu would be a good investment, haha....



Definitely! When that one gives up the ghost I will definitely be getting a modular one!


----------



## Kornowski

Wow!  That is tight on space, looks great however! Really like the cathode! 

Sorry, I didn't see that about your temps...


----------



## ThatGuy16

Thats nice for a mini ATX 

Looks good


----------



## g4m3rof1337

The GPU grill I painted to match the front.


----------



## _simon_

Kornowski said:


> Wow!  That is tight on space, looks great however! Really like the cathode!
> 
> Sorry, I didn't see that about your temps...



Got this one from eBuyer. They advertise it as an Extra Value case but it's actually an eCute case. Well worth £49.99. http://www.ebuyer.com/product/122772

Looks a lot more modern than my old ThermalTake Xaser III.


----------



## Shane

thats nice [email protected],

i prefer the black one though 

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/122773


----------



## _simon_

Nevakonaza said:


> thats nice [email protected],
> 
> i prefer the black one though
> 
> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/122773



I spent a long time deliberating over which colour to get and I think I went for the right choice.

You can also get red + black and blue + black without windows

http://www.planetmicro.co.uk/product_info.asp?stockcode=M006034
http://www.planetmicro.co.uk/product_info.asp?stockcode=M006035


----------



## Shane

I realy like this one...

http://www.planetmicro.co.uk/product_info.asp?stockcode=M006034

that would look cool with a side window


----------



## Kornowski

That's a really good deal! Nice one!


----------



## jancz3rt

*Wow*



[email protected] said:


>



LOOKS GREAT. I wish I had a case like this. Micro-atx right?

JAN


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Got a new LED fan for my intake.


----------



## Kill Bill

looks nice


----------



## _simon_

jancz3rt said:


> LOOKS GREAT. I wish I had a case like this. Micro-atx right?
> 
> JAN



Yes, micro ATX


----------



## epidemik

Chabbo, thats ban worthy.
Dont click


----------



## EEthanShire

^too late.
I was compelled to click in.


----------



## wiwazevedo

Nevakonaza said:


> I realy like this one...
> 
> http://www.planetmicro.co.uk/product_info.asp?stockcode=M006034
> 
> that would look cool with a side window



they make those with side windows btw


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Made a laptop cooler stand.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Is that a make shift rack or was it actually sold for that reason?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

What do you mean?

The bottom part, is a silverware draw. And the top part is the type of grill I used for my front PC grill and GPU grill.

I cut the grill, and mounted it to the draw.


----------



## Jabes

nice stand


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Thanks.


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Made a laptop cooler stand.



If I remember correctly, that type of laptop doesn't have any vents or fans on  the bottom........... o,o


----------



## g4m3rof1337

It doesn't. 
It has three vents/speakers where the LCD folds at. 


So, it gave me more of a reason to do this.


----------



## _simon_

If it doesn't have any bottom vents will much heat actually be escaping that way?


----------



## ian88

My laptop:


----------



## Geoff

ian88 said:


> My laptop:



Thats one dirty monitor


----------



## Kill Bill

[-0MEGA-];812424 said:
			
		

> Thats one dirty monitor



Ditto


----------



## tsi18psi

Here is my mess. Im building a custom cover for the one, thats why its tore apart.


----------



## ThatGuy16

you should have seen my desk 5 minutes ago tsi18psi, yours isn't so bad


















Come on people, post some more pictures of your computer! be a pic whore, please!


----------



## Kornowski

Not a pic of my PC, but some more stuff to go in it, I can't wait!


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Not a pic of my PC, but some more stuff to go in it, I can't wait!



danny how many fans you putting in that thing? lol


----------



## mep916

ThatGuy16 said:


> you should have seen my desk 5 minutes ago tsi18psi, yours isn't so bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on people, post some more pictures of your computer! be a pic whore, please!



You're computer looks awesome, thatguy!


----------



## ThatGuy16

Thanks! it will even look better once i get a new monitor and two (2)! 8800GT's


----------



## mep916

ThatGuy16 said:


> Thanks! it will even look better once i get a new monitor and two (2)! 8800GT's



4 real. Which monitor are you looking at?


----------



## ThatGuy16

mep916 said:


> 4 real. Which monitor are you looking at?



probably a acer 19" widescreen, great pice 800:1

Anyway, i should have it finished by the end of january


----------



## mep916

ThatGuy16 said:


> probably a acer 19" widescreen, great pice 800:1
> 
> Anyway, i should have it finished by the end of january



Right on. I've the Acer 22". It's a good brand.


----------



## Kornowski

You're getting two 8800GT's?

Take a look at the Samsung SyncMaster 920N, It's the monitor I have, it's really awesome! 

Not the exact same one, but close enough (mine is silver and isn't widescreen):

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824001100



> danny how many fans you putting in that thing? lol



Erm, a few more


----------



## ThatGuy16

Thats nice too, im going to get one for christmas, and pick up the other in late january 

i can't believe your buying more fans!


----------



## Kornowski

> Thats nice too, im going to get one for christmas, and pick up the other in late january



Nice, to go with your two GT's?
I can't believe you're buying two! 



> i can't believe your buying more fans!



Hey! It isn't that bad, it'd only be 8... 
http://www.computerforum.com/102720-good-fans.html#post814096


----------



## ThatGuy16

Kornowski said:


> Nice, to go with your two GT's?
> I can't believe you're buying two!



oh wait, i said it wrong, 1 monitor/ 1 GT for christmas and another GT in january 



> Hey! It isn't that bad, it'd only be 8...
> http://www.computerforum.com/102720-good-fans.html#post814096



thats crazy! lol


----------



## Kornowski

Two GT's, Lucky B.... 



> thats crazy! lol



It's not that bad  How many do you have?

Ahh, Man, I'm rendering something at the moment, looks like it's going to take like an hour!


----------



## ThatGuy16

haha, i got 4 120mm case fans 

technically i got 7 if you count the chipset fan, hsf, and psu lol


----------



## Kornowski

I've got, well, will have, 4 80mm fans, 1 120mm fan and 1 92mm fan, not including the PSU and stuff 

it's great isn't it!


----------



## Cleric7x9

my new case and monitor:












im happy with it


----------



## chupacabra

What monitor is that, and how are your temps in the antec 900 ( curious since we are in the 65c lately)


----------



## Cleric7x9

its the Acer 20" widescreen (silver bezel black stand). at the moment, my CPU is 13 celcius and my 7950GT is 51 celcius


----------



## hpi

Well ive posted it before but I cleaned up my work space now and changed couple things around :


----------



## Quentin_T

Cleric7x9 said:


> its the Acer 20" widescreen (silver bezel black stand). at the moment, my CPU is 13 celcius and my 7950GT is 51 celcius



Holy crap! 13 degrees Celsius = 55.4 degrees Fahrenheit

You have an A/C in there?


----------



## Quentin_T

Here's my HTPC Guts




My Desk




Computer








Dang, can't hide any dust from that camera!

CPU @ 42 C  GPU @ 51 C


----------



## speedyink

Heres my current setup


----------



## wiwazevedo

Quentin_T said:


> Here's my HTPC Guts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, can't hide any dust from that camera!
> 
> CPU @ 42 C  GPU @ 51 C



just spray around with a can of dustoff like with your computer outside
the dust will gather into clumps and you can just use a handvac to suck it off the bottom of your case its pretty simple


----------



## TEKKA

speedyink said:


> Heres my current setup



Nice setup. all you need now is a really big comfy chair.


----------



## AznPride83

speedyink said:


> Heres my current setup



Damn is that a monitor or a TV??


----------



## TEKKA

its a tv.


----------



## spitviper

A short video of mine
http://youtube.com/watch?v=ctrQT36Jra4


----------



## epidemik

spitviper said:


> A short video of mine
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=ctrQT36Jra4



Fer reals, pictures are so 20th century.   [/sarcasm]

But that vid sucks. Too low quality, you cant see anything. And if it was better quality, itd still be too dark 
But the idea of a video is a unique idea, props for that.


----------



## luckyedboy66

spitviper said:


> A short video of mine
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=ctrQT36Jra4



ya, good idea, bad quality... did you take it with your phone?

its a nice setup though!


----------



## spitviper

luckyedboy66 said:


> ya, good idea, bad quality... did you take it with your phone?
> 
> its a nice setup though!


Thanks, My room is always real dark I cant seem to find a bulb bright enough for it, And yes I seriously need a new camera


----------



## Kornowski

Loud as...!


----------



## mep916

Kornowski said:


> Loud as...!



Yeah, but it looks really nice! Good improvement.


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, I guess so, having the fans not at full speed doesn't really make that much of a difference either..., that surprised me!


----------



## Ramodkk

Here is my setup, I like how everything is black and silver. Complete coincidence though!


----------



## tuxify

ramodkk said:


> Here is my setup, I like how everything is black and silver. Complete coincidence though!



You cube? Nice.

Loving the setup. If I ever get a console that's how I'm setting my pad up.


----------



## Ramodkk

tuxify said:


> You cube? Nice.
> Loving the setup. If I ever get a console that's how I'm setting my pad up.



Thanks!

Yep, I cube 

and yes ghetto phone, T_T


----------



## epidemik

How do you connect 360 to monitor?
Does your monitor have HDMI?

(Is this a noob question)


----------



## patrickv

anyone wants some scrap metal ? compaq evo d300 series (actually d310)




hey Ramodkk, nice keyboard, reminds me of the apple keyboard !!


----------



## patrickv

lol, this is what i'll be getting for Christmas 




packing all the latest hardware and stuff 




and yeah a realy great pc..lol


----------



## Jabes

patrickv said:


> lol, this is what i'll be getting for Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> packing all the latest hardware and stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yeah a realy great pc..lol



wow ur lucky that rig is so pimp


----------



## Shane

patrickv,a new paintjob on that machine and it will look like new lol

whats with all the Compaqs? 
collecting them?


----------



## patrickv

Nevakonaza said:


> patrickv,a new paintjob on that machine and it will look like new lol
> 
> whats with all the Compaqs?
> collecting them?



nah not collecting, i was upgrading the bureau, those were P4, 2ghz to 2.6ghz, with 256 mb SDRam.
they've been replaced with Core2Duo,1GB ram (some 512mb) and 150GB + storage space, those are getting old now


----------



## Shane

patrickv said:


> nah not collecting, i was upgrading the bureau, those were P4, 2ghz to 2.6ghz, with 256 mb SDRam.
> they've been replaced with Core2Duo,1GB ram (some 512mb) and 150GB + storage space, those are getting old now



how those C2D machines run with only 512mb of ram?


----------



## zer0_c00l

Well heres  a couple pix of my rig.ASUS M2N-SLi-Deluxe AMD 5600+2 GIGS Corsair XMS 5.5.5.12 Ultra Uv Case Ultra 600 Wtt PSU  PNY 8800 GTS Creative X-Fi Extreme Gamer Sound 19' DCL LCD And as soon as i find a Clip for AM2  (ZALMAN 9700 Cooler)..if you have a clip for am2 ill buy it..or give you my intel setup       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













   Ihave an Intel setup for Zalman 9700 and need am2 if anyone has one please help a brotha out! cant find it anywhere


----------



## zaroba

patrickv said:


> anyone wants some scrap metal ? compaq evo d300 series (actually d310)
> http://img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/dc33a80fbc.jpg



I DO!!!  I DO!!! 

could use those for game servers.


----------



## Ramodkk

epidemik said:


> How do you connect 360 to monitor?
> Does your monitor have HDMI?
> 
> (Is this a noob question)



No, no HDMI but it has a DVI port, but I connected the 360 using a VGA cable. I bought one of those cables for 360 with a VGA end instead of Component. My pc takes the DVI slot and the 360 takes the VGA.

And nope, no such thing as noob questions here in the forum. 



patrickv said:


> anyone wants some scrap metal ? compaq evo d300 series (actually d310)
> [compaq pics]
> 
> hey Ramodkk, nice keyboard, reminds me of the apple keyboard !!



Yeah man! love the slim design, I don't think Im ever going to change it.


----------



## Ramodkk

zer0_c00l said:


> Well heres  a couple pix of my rig.ASUS M2N-SLi-Deluxe AMD 5600+2 GIGS Corsair XMS 5.5.5.12 Ultra Uv Case Ultra 600 Wtt PSU  PNY 8800 GTS Creative X-Fi Extreme Gamer Sound 19' DCL LCD And as soon as i find a Clip for AM2  (ZALMAN 9700 Cooler)..if you have a clip for am2 ill buy it..or give you my intel setup



NICE! you have a "Powered by BFG-Tech" sticker but you have a PNY! 

*edit* wish I had a Zalman sink, copper looks awesome.


----------



## zer0_c00l

ramodkk said:


> NICE! you have a "Powered by BFG-Tech" sticker but you have a PNY!
> 
> *edit* wish I had a Zalman sink, copper looks awesome.



ya haha you caught me..lol.. i was havin trouble with the BFG 8800GTS so i traded it in  at compusa for the  PNY SAME DRIVER SH...T  NEXT GETTING THE 8800 GT i have the unlimited warranty so i just trade and pay or get back the differance..pretty sweet deal!


----------



## Motoxrdude

ramodkk said:


> NICE! you have a "Powered by BFG-Tech" sticker but you have a PNY!
> 
> *edit* wish I had a Zalman sink, copper looks awesome.



Next time when quoting someone with lots of images, edit it out. Thanks


----------



## Ramodkk

Cool! is it something similar to EVGA's Step-Up program?


----------



## Ramodkk

My bad, there you go, edited


----------



## zer0_c00l

ramodkk said:


> Cool! is it something similar to EVGA's Step-Up program?



well its an extra 25 bucks.good for two years at a time...just trade in the old good before the two years are up....very sweet..


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

I need to tidy up my cables badly...


----------



## klinkacheck

I am just waiting on my XFX 8800GT now, I am actually selling the 8600GTS if anyone is interested here is one of them:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120188928842&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=002


----------



## leSHok

messy but WUHTEV IM SO BUSY ALL DE TIME.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Got enough monitors?


----------



## Ramodkk

I dont think so! and also, too small! LOL


----------



## leSHok

ramodkk said:


> I dont think so! and also, too small! LOL


----------



## zaroba

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h9/monkeysims/pics001.jpg
> http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h9/monkeysims/pics002.jpg
> http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h9/monkeysims/pics005.jpg
> http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h9/monkeysims/pics006.jpg
> http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h9/monkeysims/pics007.jpg
> 
> I need to tidy up my cables badly...




that desk and area looks too clean and empty.  
is it a new setup?


----------



## epidemik

@Ieshok

How do you have the start bar at the bottom of every monitor?


----------



## patrickv

Nevakonaza said:


> how those C2D machines run with only 512mb of ram?



it runs fine, i've loaded them up with software such as Acrobat 8 & Corel suite  etc, they still perform well, probably its the processor that makes the difference.
w00t for intel


----------



## patrickv

epidemik said:


> @Ieshok
> 
> How do you have the start bar at the bottom of every monitor?



aren't the others just cloning ?


----------



## epidemik

patrickv said:


> aren't the others just cloning ?



Oh maybe, i didnt look very close.
Why would you want that?

EDIT no they arent, its an extended desktop...im assuming its just 1 computer.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

zaroba said:


> that desk and area looks too clean and empty.
> is it a new setup?



I just set it up like that yesterday. It was really messy before and now its somewhat clean. It will be horrible in a week, lol.


----------



## zaroba

epidemik said:


> @Ieshok
> 
> How do you have the start bar at the bottom of every monitor?




he probably uses Ultramon.
its a real nice program that adds many features to multimonitor systems.  like the startbar at the bottom of each monitor that lists the active windows.  along with other things like different backgrounds for each monitor and hot keys that can be used to send windows or the mouse to a different monitor.


----------



## epidemik

Oh, nice, thanks for the link zaroba


----------



## patrickv

you know, Macs do so much out of the box......BOX


----------



## Kill Bill

Computer Desktop:





KeyBoard:






Monitor:






Laptop:








Specs complete:

Computer is: 
Intel Core Quad Q6600 2.4GHz 8mb cache. 
4096mb Twinx Crosshair 6400CL5 800MHz DDR2.
Dual XFX Extreme GeForce 8800ULTRAS 768mb Up to 1024mb shared memory (for each card). 
Hitachi X2 500GB HDD = 1TB Of Storage. 
Samsung LightScribe Drive 52X. 
Windows Vista Ultimate 32bit. 
LG 20.2inch Flatron Wide Monitor (1680X1050 16.10 raito) ADVENT SPEAKERS. 
Lava Lamp. 
Lara Croft and Kill Bill and FinalFantasy muckles ontop of it.


Laptop is: 
Intel Pentium M 740 1.73GHz 2mb Cache.
1GB 553Mhz DDR2 SDRAM.
Intel GMA 900 128mb Graphics.
100GB HDD
Sony Disc Drive 18X
Windows XP Home Edition.
1280X800 Monitor 15inch
New Link Laptop Cooler.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Makes me think if i should have got a black one instead of orange 

meh, i still like mine


----------



## Ramodkk

Nah don't regret it, your case looks sick to me!


----------



## Quentin_T

Updated HTPC
Bit Messy at the moment.

Setup:






Guts - Yeah, a lot of wires!


----------



## porterjw

Quentin_T said:


> Updated HTPC
> Bit Messy at the moment.
> 
> Setup:



Go Sox!

They need to change their name to the Boston Brooms 'cuz they love to SWEEP!


----------



## Quentin_T

imsati said:


> Go Sox!
> 
> They need to change their name to the Boston Brooms 'cuz they love to SWEEP!



Haha, nice.  Right now it's Go PATS!

btw, did you hear the news about Foxboro? I hear they have to re turf the field!





















Apparently there have been complaints of too much Moss in the endzone!


----------



## lovely?

lol nice go pats!


----------



## footballstevo75

Quentin_T said:


> Haha, nice.  Right now it's Go PATS!
> 
> btw, did you hear the news about Foxboro? I hear they have to re turf the field!
> 
> 
> Apparently there have been complaints of too much Moss in the endzone!



lol Wow. That's been around since he was in MN and my pack had to renovate their stadium 

Outstanding player, one of the worst personalities I have seen.
Anyways, when the pack's D gets back to full force, Dallas is going down and here we come colts/pats


----------



## maroj248

took this pic a while ago


----------



## porterjw

^ now that's a *NICE* computer chair


----------



## maroj248

imsati said:


> ^ now that's a *NICE* computer chair



 yes, it is quite comfy, too.


----------



## patrickv

Quentin_T said:


> Updated HTPC
> Bit Messy at the moment.
> 
> Setup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 98258_8ad0979d60_b.jpg[/IMG]



OMG you play Wolrd of Warcraft ? OMG 
thats sad really, 
and you even play nintendo wii or whatever it's called !!


----------



## lovely?

patrickv said:


> OMG you play Wolrd of Warcraft ? OMG
> thats sad really,
> and you even play nintendo wii or whatever it's called !!



dont bash on the wii man i just got one and i have really never seen everyone in my family enjoy a video game that much. my mom kicks ass in boxing!


----------



## Quentin_T

footballstevo75 said:


> lol Wow. That's been around since he was in MN and my pack had to renovate their stadium
> 
> Outstanding player, one of the worst personalities I have seen.
> Anyways, when the pack's D gets back to full force, Dallas is going down and here we come colts/pats



My bad, heard it the other day for the first time!  Go Packers!  Hope Favre starts next week.

And patrickv, Jesus hates you. 

But seriously, I really don't care that you seem to care about what I care to play, so please don't care, that I care to play Wow.


----------



## footballstevo75

Quentin_T said:


> My bad, heard it the other day for the first time!  Go Packers!  Hope Favre starts next week.



lol np
Thanks!
But yeah brady -> moss =


----------



## jeepdude

Pent 4   2.66
Asus mobo
Nvid  vid
2 gb ram
160 gb HD
ect ect


----------



## hpi

jeepdude said:


> Pent 4   2.66
> Asus mobo
> Nvid  vid
> 2 gb ram
> 160 gb HD
> ect ect



I like but that case is massive though nice.

Funny thjeres space for so many more games on that shelf and theres ONLY 2142 pretty sweet.

One thing, how do you have  your lcd SO high up? Damn mines right infront of my face.


----------



## jeepdude

hpi said:


> I like but that case is massive though nice.
> 
> Funny thjeres space for so many more games on that shelf and theres ONLY 2142 pretty sweet.
> 
> One thing, how do you have  your lcd SO high up? Damn mines right infront of my face.



It just looks high... it is a skinny desk so it gives the illusion of the lcd being high. It is actually right in front of my face. As for the 2142..... yeah the only game I have ever owned....lol.


----------



## spitviper

Jeepdude, Is that your closet or somthing? The room looks so small.


----------



## Quentin_T

spitviper said:


> Jeepdude, Is that your closet or somthing? The room looks so small.



It's called a "nook" young fella!  Or you could go with a recess.


----------



## tuxify

Once I get my room fixed up, I'll post pics of my new desk.


----------



## DirtyD86

obsessed with motogp i must admit


----------



## jeepdude

spitviper said:


> Jeepdude, Is that your closet or somthing? The room looks so small.



lol   Funny guy....   yeah it is in a nook.  i think you are in the closet!!!  LMAO   kidding


----------



## Kornowski

Be jelous!


----------



## Shane

danny cummon you just know you realy want to swap your system for mine i mean look i have a beefy Sempron 

looks great dan you did a good job there. 

still thinking about getting a new case then?


----------



## spitviper

I have the same heat sink (artic cooler 7 pro) I love it







Here's my setup, I just got done moving it over the weekend so its not organized at all, and as you can see there's no cable management done yet lol


----------



## Kornowski

> danny cummon you just know you realy want to swap your system for mine i mean look i have a beefy Sempron
> 
> looks great dan you did a good job there.
> 
> still thinking about getting a new case then?



lol, I'm alright, thanks though Shane! 

Nah, I'm going to keep this one


----------



## Redbull{wings}

You guys just get too fancy with your fast processors and high end gpus with the crazy leds simplicity is the key


----------



## epidemik

Danny, your case is so perty.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Well heres the new, my 8800GT will be in there at christmas.. i only got one early christmas present 










look at all thoe remotes


----------



## epidemik

That monitor is sooo perty.
Your desk seems to be an exception to the orange case being ugly. It sorta matches the background.  I like it.

What are all those remotes?
Nice phone/


----------



## ThatGuy16

Why should i tell you, you think my case is ugly 

haha you and your 38gb of hdd and 2000+.. wewt! now thats something to be proud of!


----------



## epidemik

ThatGuy16 said:


> Why should i tell you, you think my case is ugly
> 
> haha you and your 38gb of hdd and 2000+.. wewt! now thats something to be proud of!



At least its not in a hideous orange case 
Why do you put that on your desk?


joke joke


----------



## ThatGuy16

Don't hate, appreciate


----------



## Kornowski

> You guys just get too fancy with your fast processors and high end gpus with the crazy leds simplicity is the key



I beg to differ  



> Danny, your case is so perty.



Thanks man! 

ThatGuy, looking good!
Is your PC loud?


----------



## Kill Bill

ThatGuy16 said:


> Why should i tell you, you think my case is ugly
> 
> haha you and your 38gb of hdd and 2000+.. wewt! now thats something to be proud of!



ThatGuy16 your case is nice! Like mine. But is your one really loud from the fans I have x2 120MM installed and it's loud as hell!


----------



## Kornowski

> I have x2 120MM installed and it's loud as hell!



Mines loud too, but it's a price to pay, eh!


----------



## Kill Bill

My mum is in the sitting room like a mile away and she has to scream my name out so I can hear

P.S Do you think I should get another monitor! I really like the mac ones but do they work with vista and will I have to install drivers for them!

Anyway!






My Vista is turing into Mac OSX10 Lepoard style because the Side bar is ****ed up on my pc! and for close up of desktop!


----------



## ThatGuy16

Kill Bill said:


> ThatGuy16 your case is nice! Like mine. But is your one really loud from the fans I have x2 120MM installed and it's loud as hell!



Yeah its loud 

If i turn down the zalman fan it helps out though 

killbill, Do mac monitors work on PC, thats one thing i have never thought about lol.


----------



## Kill Bill

ThatGuy16 said:


> Yeah its loud
> 
> If i turn down the zalman fan it helps out though
> 
> killbill, Do mac monitors work on PC, thats one thing i have never thought about lol.


I don't know thats why I asked lol!


----------



## Geoff

Messy desk, but oh well


----------



## Jabes

nice omega


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Nice computer 0mega. Great tutorial by the way.


----------



## mep916

ThatGuy16 said:


> Well heres the new, my 8800GT will be in there at christmas.. i only got one early christmas present



I got my PS3 early as well.  








^ That's a hella tight monitor, thatguy.


----------



## ThatGuy16

yeah, i love it! we all love early christmas presents!


----------



## epidemik

i dont get early xmas presents.


----------



## Shane

epidemik said:


> i dont get early xmas presents.



me niether


----------



## Redbull{wings}

I don't get Chirstmas presents


----------



## Kornowski

> I don't get Chirstmas presents



Howcome?


----------



## Ramodkk

Im jealous of Kornowski, ThatGuy16 and [-OMEGA-]... 

Hella nice cases guys!


----------



## lanpartiercarter

Omega that set up is the balls


----------



## lanpartiercarter

nice mep


----------



## Jabes

mep916 said:


> I got my PS3 early as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ That's a hella tight monitor, thatguy.





lanpartiercarter said:


> nice mep



if your talkin about the quote above me then thats not his thats thatguy16's


----------



## oscaryu1

*GASP*...

I reeely need a upgrade soon


----------



## Jabes

oscaryu1 said:


> *GASP*...
> 
> I reeely need a upgrade soon



yea u do get a q6600


----------



## Kill Bill

Yep Quad Q6600,4GB ram,8800ULTRA,1000GB = :tmb: :tmb:


----------



## Joe2005

[-0MEGA-];833076 said:
			
		

> Messy desk, but oh well



Why two mice?


----------



## Shane

Joe2005 said:


> Why two mice?



one for each hand lol...yeah why two mice?


----------



## adarsh

WHOA Jabes, one hell of a setup dude.
And [-OMEGA-], is that a touchpad above your keyboard?? 2 mice and 1 touchpad????


----------



## Jabes

I just took some pics of my pc

my rig 





g15 & g7 (kinda dusty cuz I forgot to clean the keyboard off before I took the pic 





usb fan that I made


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

Someone needs a Pledge mod.


----------



## Jabes

lol yea I'm gonna clean it soon


----------



## Kill Bill

whats it's specs. Also amI allowed on this forum i'm only 11. Clicks ban


----------



## Jabes

Kill Bill said:


> whats it's specs. Also amI allowed on this forum i'm only 11. Clicks ban



banned  lol I dunno if your allowed on the forum I would ask ian but I don't see a reason y not because kids have to learn to and this is a great place to learn

heres the specs on my pc


----------



## Jabes

okay heres some more pics of my pc after I cleaned it up some


----------



## ThatGuy16

why do i get the feeling you just took something any cleaned the dust off your desk? 

haha, the red looks nice 

Oh and i think you can get zip ties at radio shack, i think you were wanting to know?


----------



## Jabes

ThatGuy16 said:


> why do i get the feeling you just took something any cleaned the dust off your desk?
> 
> haha, the red looks nice
> 
> Oh and i think you can get zip ties at radio shack, i think you were wanting to know?



yea I gotta get a modular psu cuz thats the one that came with the barebones kit


----------



## footballstevo75

Jabes said:


> okay heres some more pics of my pc after I cleaned it up some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol I have the same exact speakers, bit old eh


----------



## MatrixEVO

Guts of my new rig!  Like the cable management?


----------



## mep916

MatrixEVO said:


> Guts of my new rig!  Like the cable management?



That is super clean!  Which case is that?


----------



## MatrixEVO

mep916 said:


> That is super clean!  Which case is that?



Thanks! It's the wonderful Antec 900, which is the best case I've ever used. The included fans keep everything icy cold.


----------



## mep916

MatrixEVO said:


> Thanks! It's the wonderful Antec 900



Thought so. Apparently, a modular PSU does make a huge difference. Very nice job on teh cable work.


----------



## Jabes

footballstevo75 said:


> Jabes said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay heres some more pics of my pc after I cleaned it up some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol I have the same exact speakers, bit old eh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea they are lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Geoff

Jabes said:


> nice omega





g4m3rof1337 said:


> Nice computer 0mega. Great tutorial by the way.





lanpartiercarter said:


> Omega that set up is the balls


Thanks! 



Joe2005 said:


> Why two mice?


The red one on the left is for my desktop, and the one on the right is for my laptop which isn't very visible in the picture.



adarsh said:


> And [-OMEGA-], is that a touchpad above your keyboard?? 2 mice and 1 touchpad????


Nope, no touchpad.  Are you referring to the LCD screen on the keyboard?



And here are a few more pictures:


----------



## lanpartiercarter

*lan it up*

lan at a freinds
my computer MIA
actually at home didnt take but i have my dellmare

DELLMARE





Gabes new dellmare xps410






joshes new case and dualing it up







andrews same new case 






justins newer case with some cod4 going on






ryans new transformer case


----------



## Kornowski

Nice cases there! 

what are the specs on them all?


----------



## epidemik

Omega, did the tihng in the drive bay come with the soundcard?


----------



## lanpartiercarter

umm thats alot of specs
there all dual core 
3 of them have 8 series
2 have pro series ati
each have atleast to gigs of ram 
2 have 4 gigs


----------



## Kill Bill

maybe u should top up to pentium 4 at least


----------



## ThatGuy16

thought this was cool 






Got a new aero cool fan for exhaust


----------



## ThatGuy16

pictures!


----------



## epidemik

Looks purdy with the lights off...still not sure about that orange...JK looks nice.


----------



## lucky7

damn im counting down the days till i get my black nzxt apollo. Hope it looks as nice as urs in the dark


----------



## jimkonow

a friend of mine cut his hand open on an nzxt case....a deep cut too, stitches were needed


----------



## ThatGuy16

epidemik said:


> Looks purdy with the lights off...still not sure about that orange...JK looks nice.


haha 


lucky7 said:


> damn im counting down the days till i get my black nzxt apollo. Hope it looks as nice as urs in the dark


you'll like it!


jimkonow said:


> a friend of mine cut his hand open on an nzxt case....a deep cut too, stitches were needed



I can't find a single sharp edge lol


----------



## Kornowski

Got new stuff installed! 












Comes with a nice little bag 





4GB 















CPU fan dropped my CPU temp 5c too! 
I now idle at 29c!


----------



## mep916

Awesome! That's a sweet PSU, Danny. You're runnin' a 64 bit OS, right?


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks man! 

Nope, I'm running 32 bit  lol


----------



## mep916

Kornowski said:


> Nope, I'm running 32 bit  lol



What? What's the point of havin' 4GB if....


----------



## Kornowski

I know, I know!  I've got 3.5GB  lol

Can't wait for the GT to arrive!


----------



## mep916

Kornowski said:


> Can't wait for the GT to arrive!


----------



## Kornowski

See, you're just as excited as I am, and you're aren't getting it


----------



## PabloTeK

Have you had an email about your 8800GT yet Danny? I've had one saying it should be here next week!


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, this one;



> Dear Customer
> 
> 
> 
> We do apologise but the above style 8800 graphics card was estimated to come in from supplier today from Germany. Sadly these have not arrived and are estimated to be here early next week.



Did you notice in the title that it says EVG Graphics Card


----------



## Kill Bill

Heres mine!

So one day a couple of months ago a mysterious box was delivered.






When we opened it on my desk guess what it was!
A PC so when we sorted it out






It worked for 3 days then the mobo and the ram discharged from something and we had to sent it back and it took another couple of months and when it came back! It is now still working to this day!





(Note they are the new Tomb Raider : Underworld screens on my desktop)


----------



## InFlames_44

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f72/InFlames_44/100_0536.jpg

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f72/InFlames_44/100_0486.jpg

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f72/InFlames_44/100_0484.jpg

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f72/InFlames_44/100_0352.jpg

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f72/InFlames_44/100_0490.jpg

theres a few of my setup

x2 5000 oced to 3.1
250gb WD times 2
xfx 8800 xt times 2
DFI lanparty UTNF590
550watt

#4 is a bit older
sorry about that


----------



## ThatGuy16

Nice settup, but that x2 5000+ is holding you back


----------



## InFlames_44

it is 
i hope to build a new intel quad core
and transfer  a few of my parts over


----------



## Cleric7x9

InFlames_44 said:


> http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f72/InFlames_44/100_0536.jpg
> 
> http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f72/InFlames_44/100_0486.jpg
> 
> http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f72/InFlames_44/100_0484.jpg
> 
> http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f72/InFlames_44/100_0352.jpg
> 
> http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f72/InFlames_44/100_0490.jpg
> 
> theres a few of my setup
> 
> x2 5000 oced to 3.1
> 250gb WD times 2
> xfx 8800 xt times 2
> DFI lanparty UTNF590
> 550watt
> 
> #4 is a bit older
> sorry about that



how are you using dual monitors with SLI?


----------



## Kornowski

Kornowski said:


>



Can you think of any way that I can tidy it up a little?


----------



## InFlames_44

your not suppose to beable to?

i just plugged in my two monitors using ultramon i had no problem.


----------



## mep916

Kornowski said:


> Can you think of any way that I can tidy it up a little?



Looks fine to me.


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Can you think of any way that I can tidy it up a little?



looking good danny,is that Psu more quiet?

whats it like having 4Gs of ram?


----------



## Kornowski

> Looks fine to me.



You think, I rekon it's messy  



> looking good danny,is that Psu more quiet?
> 
> whats it like having 4Gs of ram?



It's it isn't as loud, not like you notice it over the fans anyway 

It's great!


----------



## Ramodkk

ThatGuy16 said:


> Nice settup, but that x2 5000+ is holding you back



Haha that's nothing, my 3800+ is *THE *hold-back. Lol 3870 HDComing


----------



## ThatGuy16

Well it will be an improvement from the 7600!

When do you get it?


----------



## Ramodkk

Yep! I'm currently getting ~20fps on Oblivion everything on high, with the 3870 Im expecting something like ~35fps at least but IDK 

Newegg estimates my delivery on next Wednesday. When it does get here,wrap it then wait 5 more days!


----------



## spitviper

My computer





My laptop




Server (which is in the garage)


----------



## SirKenin

Please forgive the mess. I don't have much time to do anything about it.. As you can see I haven't even fixed the blinds. These are the machines I use daily.


----------



## Ramodkk

Got enough comps?  jk!


----------



## Geoff

You need to clean all the dust off your cases and the components.


----------



## Ramodkk

I think I do too, how can dust damage your components?  What happens if it gets too dusty?


----------



## ThatGuy16

Its interrupts air flow! doh'


----------



## Ramodkk

You Guy 16 leave me alone!  jk! 

I mean like, can the computer explode from excesive dust?


----------



## SirKenin

ramodkk said:


> Got enough comps?  jk!


 
hehe.  No kidding.  Overall, I have 3 laptops, 9 desktops, 2 servers, 1 firewall box, 5 battery backups and 5 monitors.  Pretty bad eh?

As for dust?  Yeah, it will kill your computer.  Let me show you something:






A client called me up, complaining that Windows was crashing.  This is what I got.  The harddrive quit, the CPU fan and PSU were both clogged.  I ended up throwing out the drive, PSU and fan and replacing them.  So...you decide.


----------



## ThatGuy16




----------



## StrangleHold

You got me beat on that one. Thats worse than anyone thats been brought to me, that doesnt look like dirt I think its really growing. Did it have roots Oh by the way good to see ya back.


----------



## SirKenin

StrangleHold said:


> You got me beat on that one. Thats worse than anyone thats been brought to me, that doesnt look like dirt I think its really growing. Did it have roots Oh by the way good to see ya back.


 
I had to literally scrape it off.  It took me almost two hours to clean it.  

That client will forever be on my mind.  I did a huge favor for her.  I gave her a PSU and fan free.  I shovelled out her computer.  I reformatted and reinstalled everything.  I gave her a new drive.  I charged her a fraction of what I would normally charge because she didn't have a lot of money, was home bound and the computer was her only source of contact with the outside world.  Normally I would tell them to dispose of it and sell them something else.

A day after I delivered it to her, after waiting a month to be paid, she called me up, threatening to sue me and call the Better Business Bureau because she couldn't figure out how to get on Yahoo.

Interesting how it's always the ones you try and be good to that treat you the worst.


----------



## StrangleHold

Oh man thats out there. I would have told her what I did for the computer and few things she could have done with Yahoo.


----------



## mep916

ThatGuy16 said:


>


----------



## Kornowski

mep916 said:


>


----------



## ThatGuy16

I don't if its just me, but it appears its growing something


----------



## Ramodkk

Kornowski said:


>



 + ZOMG!!


----------



## epidemik

lol thats soo nasty.


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## Ramodkk

/\ That's a nice screen there!


----------



## newguy5

http://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7313009

i used to show my computer off then for some reason i decided it fit better under the desk in that little compartment


----------



## Jabes

newguy5 said:


> http://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7313009
> 
> i used to show my computer off then for some reason i decided it fit better under the desk in that little compartment



nice comp


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## Ramodkk

Loving them keys!!


----------



## INTELCRAZY

SirKenin said:


> I had to literally scrape it off.  It took me almost two hours to clean it.
> 
> That client will forever be on my mind.  I did a huge favor for her.  I gave her a PSU and fan free.  I shovelled out her computer.  I reformatted and reinstalled everything.  I gave her a new drive.  I charged her a fraction of what I would normally charge because she didn't have a lot of money, was home bound and the computer was her only source of contact with the outside world.  Normally I would tell them to dispose of it and sell them something else.
> 
> A day after I delivered it to her, after waiting a month to be paid, she called me up, threatening to sue me and call the Better Business Bureau because she couldn't figure out how to get on Yahoo.
> 
> Interesting how it's always the ones you try and be good to that treat you the worst.



Was it dust or what? I have never seen that type of 'crud' before...

I have been threatened, cursed at, you name it, I've taken that to be part of running a business. I have heard the Better Business Bureau threats before, funny thing is the business I do some work for has received awards from them. I got a Emergency Service call one day and I paged on of the A/C technicians right after the call. And then that customer ended up receiving the "Final Notice", that I sent out 2 months later. The customers that promise early payment for quick service were the ones who caused the business to have 25,000 abstract dollars. I don't even wanna talk about stupidity in the Real Estate business, appraisers are crazy, and so are environmental health agencies that we have to take crap from....

And, yes that's usually the way it works out...


----------



## Kornowski

ramodkk said:


> + ZOMG!!






OMG! HAXX!


----------



## Kill Bill

Lol. Since January sales start would a mac monitor work on pc's. and do they have DVI inport. (is it called DVI)


----------



## SirKenin

INTELCRAZY said:


> Was it dust or what? I have never seen that type of 'crud' before...
> 
> I have been threatened, cursed at, you name it, I've taken that to be part of running a business. I have heard the Better Business Bureau threats before, funny thing is the business I do some work for has received awards from them. I got a Emergency Service call one day and I paged on of the A/C technicians right after the call. And then that customer ended up receiving the "Final Notice", that I sent out 2 months later. The customers that promise early payment for quick service were the ones who caused the business to have 25,000 abstract dollars. I don't even wanna talk about stupidity in the Real Estate business, appraisers are crazy, and so are environmental health agencies that we have to take crap from....
> 
> And, yes that's usually the way it works out...


 
It was a paste made of cat hair, dust and cigarette smoke.  The cigarette smoke made the whole concoction sticky and crusty.  It was an experience I'd rather not repeat if I could at all avoid it.


----------



## PabloTeK

Kill Bill: They do have DVI I belive so they will work, I've never heard of a Mac monitor not working on a Windows PC.

SirKenin: Ech! I though it was mould or moss but you seem to have got off lighter, not a lot more though.


----------



## Ramodkk




----------



## epidemik

Oo, 
I really like the NZXT apollo. 


(Thatguy16, )


----------



## SirKenin

I really don't like that case, or the color.  It looks like a cheap knockoff...  I almost expect to push a button and have it transform into a robot.  Meh.  Not for me.

The stuff that's in it looks cool though.


----------



## Ramodkk

/\ Haha! my family said the same, expected it to be some kind of alien/transformer!


----------



## ThatGuy16

I like it, they are great quality. NZXT makes A+ cases 

Their customer service is great too!


----------



## Ramodkk

/\ What ThatGuy16 said, loving the case!


----------



## StrangleHold

Plus NZXT has a great step up program, you buy three cases and you get one of these.


----------



## ThatGuy16

I might be buying nine cases then


----------



## Ramodkk

Oh thanks for reminding me. I just remembered my dad and sister need new cases. I might as well buy 2 more NZXT's


----------



## Jabes

I might buy a few and sell the ones I don't use on ebay


----------



## StrangleHold

I,ve installed about seven and own two of those and got three step ups havent left the computer room in weeks


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## Pc_Pimp

Heres a pic of the Dell 22" monitor i just bought with a few spare cathodes mounted on the rear of it to add a glow behind it. I ABSOLUTELY LOVE THIS THING! Gaming is much better with this.


----------



## Smashkirby

Hey strangle, who's that in the picture?

Nobody say your mom.


----------



## Jabes

Smashkirby said:


> Hey strangle, who's that in the picture?
> 
> Nobody say your mom.



everybody knows this






sorry I just had to say that


----------



## Jabes

very nice pc g4m3rof1337


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Jabes said:


> very nice pc g4m3rof1337



Thanks.

I love it. The way it looks, the way it handles, its great.


----------



## ThatGuy16

these speakers sound amazing!









Still got my reciever hooked up in case i want to have a party .. i love radio shack


----------



## epidemik

lol.
That looks a little sketchy.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

ThatGuy16 said:


> these speakers sound amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still got my reciever hooked up in case i want to have a party .. i love radio shack



Yea, I have the X-530's too and I love them.


----------



## Ramodkk

NICE speakers!!

Aren't those 5.1?? Wouldn't it be better to set them around your room or something? Just wondering.. 

BTW: Thatguy16 I see you finally changed your avatar!!


----------



## Geoff

Those speakers are suppose to be 5.1, so having the rear speakers in the front don't make any sense..


----------



## Ramodkk

/\ Exactly


----------



## ThatGuy16

ramodkk said:


> NICE speakers!!
> 
> Aren't those 5.1?? Wouldn't it be better to set them around your room or something? Just wondering..
> 
> BTW: Thatguy16 I see you finally changed your avatar!!


Yeah i changed it 

Yeah they are 5.1, im trying to thing of a place to put them in my room. 


			
				[-0MEGA-];855335 said:
			
		

> Those speakers are suppose to be 5.1, so having the rear speakers in the front don't make any sense..


It doesn't make sense. I'll have to try and get something to mount them, they way my room is, im trying to find a place for them 


m0nk3ys1ms said:


> Yea, I have the X-530's too and I love them.



They're great!


----------



## Redbull{wings}

I love my x-530's I even made some nice stands for them so I could have true surround sound.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Yeah, im going to mess with it later and see if i can find a place for the rear speakers. only cost me $48 with $35 in gift cards for wal-mart


----------



## Ramodkk

Nice! I want to get some too..


----------



## Motoxrdude




----------



## PabloTeK

I like the Dell laptop! I think the Latitudes are actually quite good, how does Linux run on it?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

At the LAN party.











MacBook hooked to my Xbox with Halo 3.


----------



## windowsvista

how do you do that


----------



## daffyracers03

windowsvista said:


> how do you do that




yea I wanna know too. Can I do that with My nintendo Wii. I have a tuner card in my PC.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Well, for me, I used an EyeTV Hybrid Tuner, with the provided Component Cables, connected it to my Xbox, switched the tuner over into Component Mode, and it worked. 

I am sure its relatively the same for other tuners.


----------



## Motoxrdude

PabloTeK said:


> I like the Dell laptop! I think the Latitudes are actually quite good, how does Linux run on it?



runs quite well. Kinda a pain to get the correct resolution on it though. It thinks its 1024x768 but its actually 1280x800 and i have to install the package 915resolution to get it to display the right resolution. The rest runs great, all the hardware is supported out of the box.


----------



## PabloTeK

Seeing as Linux by default runs on VESA that is acceptable, and Linux does support a lot of hardware, look at BSD - which is very similar - and see how many architectures that covers!


----------



## Motoxrdude

Nah, it doesnt use the vesa drivers, it uses the i810 driver.


----------



## TacoROCKrj

Holy ****ing Shit A Compbells Soup Mousepad

U Win


----------



## TacoROCKrj

Holy ****ing Shit
Campbells Soup Mousepad
U Win


----------



## SirKenin

The latest addition to my "family":

Acer Extensa 5620
Core 2 Duo 1.66
2 GB RAM
160 GB drive
DVDRW
Webcam
Vista Premium
15.4" screen

Nice little unit.


----------



## Buzz1927

SirKenin said:


> The latest addition to my "family":
> 
> Acer Extensa 5620
> Core 2 Duo 1.66
> 2 GB RAM
> 160 GB drive
> DVDRW
> Webcam
> Vista Premium
> 15.4" screen
> 
> Nice little unit.



You should have spent the cash on a new camera!


----------



## SirKenin

It is.. although I haven't really gotten into it very much yet.  There are settings on it that I have yet to work through.


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

*New Laptop*

Here is my baby doing a little spybot action.





Ipod Touch - 16 GB





New Desk Setup


----------



## PabloTeK

Inside me rig with the new PSU and DVD drive with a (temporary) 7300GS while Novatech gets mine delivered! The cables are a bit tider now mind.


----------



## Kornowski

No fans on the top Paul? Looks good though! 

Also, howcome you haven't routed all the cables through the pre-cut holes?


----------



## PabloTeK

Because I'm too lazy  I may re-route one or two power cables though.


----------



## Gareth

Specs in the signature in blue. 

Please note, this is before I tidied up my wires. Its still messy in there though 









Look at the space I have between the HDD and the 2900PRO. very remarkable.


----------



## Kornowski

How is your AC getting any air with those wires in the way?


----------



## PabloTeK

Looks quite busy in there! Is the 2900 any good? I've just put through most of the cables through the lower-hole.


----------



## Gareth

well the wires are moved out of the way, I took that pic before I put the cable ties out, but I am not sure what to do about my cooling, because there is no air circulation at the front top by the DVD drives, and I'm not too sure how to get circulation there. Yes. the 2900 is a very good card, it can play Test Drive Unlimited at max very smoothly. I like it a lot.


----------



## Kornowski

Garethman!!` said:


> well the wires are moved out of the way, I took that pic before I put the cable ties out, but I am not sure what to do about my cooling, because there is no air circulation at the front top by the DVD drives, and I'm not too sure how to get circulation there. Yes. the 2900 is a very good card, it can play Test Drive Unlimited at max very smoothly. I like it a lot.



Mod a fan in there... Use a dremel


----------



## Gareth

Sorry, ill probably sound dumb here, but what's a dremel?


----------



## Kornowski

It's used for cutting through things 

This would be better though, as they're the right size;

http://images.google.co.uk/images?svnum=10&um=1&hl=en&q=Hole+Saw


----------



## Gareth

Ohh, Ill have to look into that. I just took a picture after my PC been cleaned up with cables





The air flow is actually quite good, I felt a good breeze by the CPU.


----------



## DirtyD86

Garethman!!` said:


> Ohh, Ill have to look into that. I just took a picture after my PC been cleaned up with cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The air flow is actually quite good, I felt a good breeze by the CPU.



nice setup. you should turn your HSF 180 degrees so that the warm air from your CPU will be blown directly out of your case


----------



## Gareth

I thought that too, but according to the booklet, the fan sucks in the air and blows it out at the back of the heatsink.


----------



## ThatGuy16

You have it on right, it blows into the heatsink. So the warm air is blowing out the back.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Currently working on installing a fan on my GPU vent, to cool my graphic card. Just need another way to mount the fan.

Going to get a better quality picture.


----------



## Kill Bill

Sacrinyellow5 said:


> Here is my baby doing a little spybot action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ipod Touch - 16 GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Desk Setup


You should sell them 3 bad pc's (including servers) and get 1 top of line pc and 1 decent server


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

Kill Bill said:


> You should sell them 3 bad pc's (including servers) and get 1 top of line pc and 1 decent server



Bad? Oh, you mean Old…
I’ve thought about selling them all, but I doubt I’d get much for any of them. There all pretty outdated by today's standards.  
Plus, I don’t really need a new computer or server, so I don’t really see the sense in selling them.
My new laptop will be fine for everything I need to do in the modern computing world.
I guess in a ghetto-esk way I have quad-core processing. 
Thanks for your concern and I’ll definitely post if I do upgrade!


----------



## Ramodkk

This is my comp, whats new? My back fan!  and some UV cathodes... see the HD3870 glowing?? Lol


----------



## diduknowthat

My new computer


----------



## Gareth

I used to have that case, it was a lovely case for the 5 months I had it. (it got severely damaged when my old PC exploded. (faulty PSU sparked and caught on fire while I was using the PC. Killed everything except for my HDDs, and the HDDs are still in use today)


----------



## ThatGuy16

Wow that sucks, what PSU was it?


----------



## patrickv

A *THINKING* MAN, oh, actually a *THINKPAD* *X60*


----------



## Ramodkk

Garethman!!` said:


> I used to have that case, it was a lovely case for the 5 months I had it. (it got severely damaged when my old PC exploded. (faulty PSU sparked and caught on fire while I was using the PC. Killed everything except for my HDDs, and the HDDs are still in use today)



Sounds exciting! (for the explosions part only of course )

That sucks! at least your HDD's made it through the chaos! poor CPU trapped inside a huge cooler (which ironicaly will not cool it down anymore ) and being about to be burnt to death! 

R.I.P. Comp


----------



## lanpartiercarter




----------



## Gareth

ThatGuy16 said:


> Wow that sucks, what PSU was it?




It was a Super Flower Components 750W.




ramodkk said:


> Sounds exciting! (for the explosions part only of course )
> 
> That sucks! at least your HDD's made it through the chaos! poor CPU trapped inside a huge cooler (which ironicaly will not cool it down anymore ) and being about to be burnt to death!
> 
> R.I.P. Comp



It was indeed, I was heavily shocked when I tested my hard drives and only to found Vista booted up! Made my day! I wonder why my DVD drives didn't make it and my hard drives did. Strange.


----------



## Jabes

Garethman!!` said:


> It was a Super Flower Components 750W.



that sounds like a sucky name


----------



## Gareth

Indeed, I should have gone with a trusted name.


----------



## Ramodkk

I don't blame you, I bought a Logysis PSU before, you can imagine the rest!


----------



## Geoff

I just got my new stereo system setup for my PC and I couldn't be happier 

Sorry the photos are so blurry, I don't have a whole lot of light in my room.












BTW, I only have the surround speakers on the corners until I pick up some speaker stands.


----------



## Pc_Pimp

Nice set up OMEGA, I was thinking about doing a similar sound setup. But never got the money


----------



## SirKenin

13 years ago I owned a Yamaha setup.  Surround amplifier (the remote was the size of one of those Belkin PDA keyboards), Yamaha tuner, Yamaha five disk carousel, Yamaha powered sub, etc (the sub was probably two or three times what you paid for that receiver), etc.  A couple thousand bucks worth all told, but damn it was worth it.  Great sounding gear in that bracket.  I then sold it and upgraded to the Rotel which I've been with ever since.

I have no doubt you'll love that Yammy.  Their speakers leave a little to be desired, but their electronics are excellent for the price.

As for computers, I posted this in another thread, but this is what I'm working on at the moment:


----------



## ThatGuy16

Yeah, i spent so much on my stereo with the receiver, speakers and the works, kind of regret spending the amount i did.. but its worth it 

What are the specs on that SirKenin?


----------



## SirKenin

The top one is 
2 - Xeon dual core CPUs (5000 series), 
4 GB of Kingston ECC DDR2, 
SATA hot swap backplane (4 drives max)
3 150GB WD Raptors in a RAID 5 array (hot swap), 
Windows Small Business Server 2003 with Exchange, 
DVD/CDRW, 
dual redundant 700W PSU, 
dual gigabit Intel NICs, 
Intel RAID controller
Intel 5000P chipset
Supermicro 1U chassis.

The bottom one is
single 5000 series Xeon dual core (upgradeable to two), 
2GB of ECC Kingston DDR2 (at the moment anyways), 
DVD/CDRW, 
Adaptec SCSI single channel PCI-X RAID controller, 
dual channel SCSI hotswap backplane, 
3 - 80 pin (hot swap) 136 GB Seagate 10k RPM SCSI U320, 
triple redundant 760W PSU (hot swap), 
dual gigabit Intel NICs
Windows Server 2003 and SQL Server 2005. 
Intel 5000P chipset, 
Supermicro 3U chassis.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

SirKenin said:


> The top one is
> 2 - Xeon dual core CPUs (5000 series),
> 4 GB of Kingston ECC DDR2,
> SATA hot swap backplane (4 drives max)
> 3 150GB WD Raptors in a RAID 5 array (hot swap),
> Windows Small Business Server 2003 with Exchange,
> DVD/CDRW,
> dual redundant 700W PSU,
> dual gigabit Intel NICs,
> Intel RAID controller
> Intel 5000P chipset
> Supermicro 1U chassis.
> 
> The bottom one is
> single 5000 series Xeon dual core (upgradeable to two),
> 2GB of ECC Kingston DDR2 (at the moment anyways),
> DVD/CDRW,
> Adaptec SCSI single channel PCI-X RAID controller,
> dual channel SCSI hotswap backplane,
> 3 - 80 pin (hot swap) 136 GB Seagate 10k RPM SCSI U320,
> triple redundant 760W PSU (hot swap),
> dual gigabit Intel NICs
> Windows Server 2003 and SQL Server 2005.
> Intel 5000P chipset,
> Supermicro 3U chassis.



What are you gonna do with those? If you don't mind me asking...


----------



## SirKenin

I'm building them for a client. I have two of my own, specs as follows:

Dell:

Dual 2.0GHz Xeons
Dual 730W Redundant hot swap PSUs
6 - Fujitsu 10,000 RPM 146GB U320 80 pin hot swap SCSI in dual RAID 5 arrays
dual channel SCSI hot swap backplane
128 MB cache Adaptec SCSI controller with battery backup
2GB ECC DDR
DVD/CDRW
Windows Server 2000
Gigabit LAN
1TB external USB harddrive

Home built server
2 3.06GHz Xeon processors
3 - Seagate 10,000 RPM U320 136GB SCSI (RAID 5)
single 700 something watt PSU (it's hotswappable.  You can add a second one, but I haven't yet)
DVDRW
Intel Chassis
Dual channel RAID controller
2GB ECC DDR
Windows Small Business Server 2003 with Exchange
Dual gigabit LAN.

They run my day to day stuff. The Dell is actually running as a file server. The other one has my Panda BusinesSecure on it, Active Directory, etc. It needs more RAM though.  They have a pair of APC 1300 RS battery backups on them.


----------



## Geoff

SirKenin said:


> 13 years ago I owned a Yamaha setup.  Surround amplifier (the remote was the size of one of those Belkin PDA keyboards), Yamaha tuner, Yamaha five disk carousel, Yamaha powered sub, etc (the sub was probably two or three times what you paid for that receiver), etc.  A couple thousand bucks worth all told, but damn it was worth it.  Great sounding gear in that bracket.  I then sold it and upgraded to the Rotel which I've been with ever since.
> 
> I have no doubt you'll love that Yammy.  Their speakers leave a little to be desired, but their electronics are excellent for the price.





ThatGuy16 said:


> Yeah, i spent so much on my stereo with the receiver, speakers and the works, kind of regret spending the amount i did.. but its worth it


I spent $350 on the whole setup (except cable).  For the price I'd say it's a great system and sounds a whole lot better then my previous z-5300's.


----------



## SirKenin

Yeah, that's a good deal.  The sub was twice that.  The surround amp was almost three times that.  It's funny in a way..  They're making stuff much better now, but it's cheaper.  Wierd.


----------



## SirKenin

Problem is that I keep blowing the circuit breaker.  I've blown it twice in the last ten minutes.  *sigh*.


----------



## patrickv

*DELL HELL*


----------



## Interested

my new HOLY SHIT (to me at least) computer! It is a completely different beast compared to my old p4 2.8 and 6200!












so, what do you guys think?? Good for $710?


----------



## Ramodkk

That's nice! though you can'te see the side panel window!! 

Looks good anyways!


----------



## Interested

thanks! yea, i know, and i hate my desk for that....but hey, its not my money so im content. Plus i got the desk like 8 years ago, when my parents built the house....this desk does have tons of storage, and  a good spot for the mouse,..... oh yea, and the case is just freakin awsome! I prefer this case over the antec 900 anyday.....i dont know why people obcess over it...it looks like a cheap $20 case....


----------



## Ramodkk

Lol, I don't have anything to say against the Antec 900 since I have never used it or even seen it in real life but I can say that NZXT Apollo cases are amazing!

Specially the Orange one...

*cough* look *cough* at my comp pictures in my sig *cough*


----------



## mep916

Looks good, Interested. Nice setup.


----------



## Interested

Thanks mep916!
@ramodkk: dude, NZXT Apollo cases look sweet! urs especially....is that a custom side fan?


----------



## kobaj

:O!

I took a look at that smilodon and am just floored! I may end up getting it . I am wondering though, why do you have that 20 year old switch panel for your pc? I had one like 13 years ago for when my parents pc wouldnt turn off without it, but whats your excuse ? (If you say its a surge protector, its not).


----------



## Ramodkk

Interested said:


> Thanks mep916!
> @ramodkk: dude, NZXT Apollo cases look sweet! urs especially....is that a custom side fan?



Haha thanks! 

But no, the side fan is not custom or anything, it came with the case. I added the Blue LED back fan though and 2 x UV Cathodes that you can't really see on those pictures (they are one in the bottom of the case and one on top (on the inside of course!)) 

My HD3870 glows under the UV light!


----------



## Interested

@Kobaj: yea, the smilodon is one amazing case, so easy to use! (especially the doors on both sides) LOL at the 13 year old switch panel! yea, um, my excuse (haha) is that it is the only way i can hook things up since my desk is so poorly designed that i cant get through the back ( or even see it). it has like 8 years of dust back there lol. + it works fine.

lol at the 3870 glowing...haha....


----------



## patrickv

my thinkpad and a ,hmmm, i don't know the name of the laptop, but it's ECS (Elitegroup)\


----------



## jamesy

My desk:







Old picture of my computer, looks a little neater now:


----------



## patrickv

jamesy said:


> Old picture of my computer, looks a little neater now:



hahah 
looks like there's fire in your pc, nice LED's though


----------



## spitviper




----------



## epidemik

ramodkk said:


> Specially the Orange one...



Haha, the orange appollo fan club.

Members: 
Thatguy16
Ramodkk


 they look like nice cases. Im not sure about the orange though (but thats jusy my oppinnion)


----------



## ThatGuy16

i honestly dont like the color scheme of your sig, and what is that listed in green? 

(but thats jusy my oppinnion)


----------



## patrickv

here's for a friend of mine




i want to steal his casing and pretend his broke  
anyhoo check out his desktop




men and you expect your Pc to run fine with such ?


----------



## RoyaL-TigeR

My collection





From left to right





















Notice one of the speakers (from 5.1) is on the floor (I cannot find a place to put it)






Just in case you guys are curious...


----------



## Geoff

^^ wow

What do you need all those computers for??


----------



## sniperchang

Here's some pics I took of my new triple monitor setup.

1.


2.


3.


4.



The program running is my screensaver.


----------



## CrazyEh

Here's mine, bought a couple of new items since last picture.. nothing special


----------



## RoyaL-TigeR

I don't need all those computers. I just don't throw any of my stuff away unless it's completely broken. I also like to collect parts people throw away and bring life to a new computer. Just a hobby.


----------



## Don't Hack!!!

CrazyEh said:


> Here's mine, bought a couple of new items since last picture.. nothing special



No offense that's a terrible 5.1 setup you got going there.


----------



## Geoff

Don't Hack!!! said:


> No offense that's a terrible 5.1 setup you got going there.


+1

The rear speakers are suppose to be behind you, not on your left and right, besides when you are sitting down the rear speakers are actually still in front of you.

The sub is also suppose to be on the side (usually the right), not in the middle.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Like mine? 

I need to find a place for my rear speakers to go..


----------



## CrazyEh

I don't really use the speakers much anymore.. I use to have the speakers mounted on the wall behind me, but have since repainted my room and couldn't be bothered doing it again. I use my headphones 90% of the time. Only use the speakers for watching TV, and music.


----------



## Ramodkk

RoyaL-TigeR said:


> My collection



I guess the one on the far right is the gaming rig?? 



			
				[-0MEGA-];870403 said:
			
		

> +1
> 
> The rear speakers are suppose to be behind you, not on your left and right, besides when you are sitting down the rear speakers are actually still in front of you.
> 
> The sub is also suppose to be on the side (usually the right), not in the middle.



+2

5.1 Speakers are supposed to create a surround system. Not to good if they're all in front! Agree with OMEGA and if you do move them put the rear speakers as far back as you can and you'll have the best sound effects!


----------



## Geoff

CrazyEh said:


> I don't really use the speakers much anymore.. I use to have the speakers mounted on the wall behind me, but have since repainted my room and couldn't be bothered doing it again. I use my headphones 90% of the time. Only use the speakers for watching TV, and music.


Don't get me wrong, those are excellent speakers.  It's just the way that they are configured.


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

RoyaL-TigeR said:


> I don't need all those computers. I just don't throw any of my stuff away unless it's completely broken. I also like to collect parts people throw away and bring life to a new computer. Just a hobby.



I'm the same way!



			
				[-0MEGA-];870442 said:
			
		

> Don't get me wrong, those are excellent speakers.  It's just the way that they are configured.



Both my TV and Comp setup have 5.1, but I'm to lazy to hook the rear speakers up behind me.


----------



## RoyaL-TigeR

> I guess the one on the far right is the gaming rig??



Yup! That's my gaming rig. How did you figure that out though? None of my cases are fancy so people can spot immediately.


----------



## wiwazevedo

Don't Hack!!! said:


> No offense that's a terrible 5.1 setup you got going there.



ahhahahahhahahahaa


----------



## Ramodkk

RoyaL-TigeR said:


> Yup! That's my gaming rig. How did you figure that out though? None of my cases are fancy so people can spot immediately.



Theres some headphones on top of the case


----------



## kobaj

Psh, not everyone has the ability to put their speakers behind them. Im the same way, besides, I like them in the front. Ive trained my ear that if I hear something from the direct left, its actually behind me, and the front left is well...front left .


----------



## Ramodkk

Haha, now that's a smart reason to put them in front! 

Ear skill development  that's gotta come in handy in FPS games!


----------



## evil-xxx

how about post pictures to show yourself instead of your computer?


----------



## RoyaL-TigeR

ramodkk said:


> Theres some headphones on top of the case



Oh. I guess that make sense. Hahaha.


----------



## pip1011261

Here is mine........


----------



## SirKenin

I don't think you have enough screens...


----------



## pip1011261

SirKenin said:


> I don't think you have enough screens...



I wouldnt mind getting a large wide screen centre screen and have the other 2 still on the side. But it makes work so much less stressful not having to be going back and forth between multiple applications.


----------



## jamesy

kobaj said:


> *Psh, not everyone has the ability to put their speakers behind them*. Im the same way, besides, I like them in the front. Ive trained my ear that if I hear something from the direct left, its actually behind me, and the front left is well...front left .


I agree. There isn't anywhere to put my rear speakers so I have the same sort of setup as CrazyEh. Maybe when I get a different house I could have speakers all over the place...


----------



## ThatGuy16

last pic didn't come out too good


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

So, what's up with the buttons?


----------



## RoyaL-TigeR

Me no comprehend buttons. =\ Want to enlighten me? =]


----------



## ThatGuy16

left to right: Cathodes / LCD Controller (runs exhaust and cpu fan) / side fan / front fan


----------



## Kornowski

That looks awesome, Corey!


----------



## RoyaL-TigeR

ThatGuy16 said:


> left to right: Cathodes / LCD Controller (runs exhaust and cpu fan) / side fan / front fan



That my friend, is some crazy shit. Total control. . . . Totalitarian!


----------



## mep916

ThatGuy16 said:


> left to right: Cathodes / LCD Controller (runs exhaust and cpu fan) / side fan / front fan



Hella tight.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Thanks! 

Yeah its tight


----------



## Ramodkk

Kornowski said:


> That looks awesome, Corey!



+1



RoyaL-TigeR said:


> That my friend, is some crazy shit. Total control. . . . Totalitarian!



mm +2?



mep916 said:


> Hella tight.



+3!! 

Your case looks the best I've seen so far...  To think my case is capable of that!!


----------



## patrickv

i just build this one using my old Gigabyte Mobo 
GA-8I915MD-GV
LGA 775
PCI-E 16x
40GB HD with 512 DDR2 ram

so quick question, can anybody take a wild guess, what OS did i load on it ?


----------



## Cleric7x9

patrickv said:


> i just build this one using my old Gigabyte Mobo
> GA-8I915MD-GV
> LGA 775
> PCI-E 16x
> 40GB HD with 512 DDR2 ram
> 
> so quick question, can anybody take a wild guess, what OS did i load on it ?



DOS 1.1?


----------



## Shane

patrickv said:


> can anybody take a wild guess, what OS did i load on it ?



Gos? (Google Os)


----------



## GameMaster

Hmm I'd post mine but it's nothing special. It looks fine to me


----------



## patrickv

Cleric7x9 said:


> DOS 1.1?


nah


Nevakonaza said:


> Gos? (Google Os)


nopes, come on Nevakonazza, you should know !!.. typically 

anyhoo, here's inside the Dell optiplex i was fixing




and here's the cpu, pentium 2


----------



## Ramodkk

patrickv said:


> and here's the cpu, pentium 2




That's some crazy beast!  We used to have a Pentium II on the family comp, it had a core clock of an amazing 300MHz!  yep.

BTW: Nice new comp, liking the case


----------



## patrickv

ramodkk said:


> That's some crazy beast!  We used to have a Pentium II on the family comp, it had a core clock of an amazing 300MHz!  yep.
> 
> BTW: Nice new comp, liking the case



thx, just trying to get another ddr2 ram so i can make it 1gb and it's good to go


----------



## Shane

patrickv said:


> nah
> 
> nopes, come on Nevakonazza, you should know !!.. typically
> 
> 
> and here's the cpu, pentium 2



Must be Linux then 

i had a p2 machine before...it was 400Mhz with 128Mb of ram and it was quite fast running Windows 2000 Pro SP4


----------



## patrickv

Nevakonaza said:


> Must be Linux then
> 
> i had a p2 machine before...it was 400Mhz with 128Mb of ram and it was quite fast running Windows 2000 Pro SP4



you are trying so hard eh ?  jk 
go HERE

ah, Nevakonaza you are confusing, i didn't ask about the dell, but instead, the  Tower i build !!


----------



## JLV2k5

cool


----------



## Jabes

heres a dv6000 (customers pc) that I just upgraded the ram on it from 512mb to 2gb


----------



## Shane

patrickv said:


> you are trying so hard eh ?  jk
> go HERE
> 
> ah, Nevakonaza you are confusing, i didn't ask about the dell, but instead, the  Tower i build !!



ahh OSX X86

confusing? why am i confusing lol


----------



## Buzz1927

Bit of a mess on the desk..


----------



## patrickv

Buzz1927 said:


> Bit of a mess on the desk..



hey Buzz, apparently on my end the picture is not fully loading , so what Acer is this ?


----------



## Buzz1927

patrickv said:


> hey Buzz, apparently on my end the picture is not fully loading , so what Acer is this ?


Strange, it loads fine for me? It's an Aspire 5610.


----------



## hpi

I think I posted it already but I took some pics in the dark :


----------



## Rudster816

old pictures, but it looks pretty much the same, minus my PSU LED fan\8800GTS
http://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w150/rudster816/P1010153.jpg

added a cold cathode switch here
http://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w150/rudster816/P1010420.jpg
getting ready to add another paird so i can either have red\whatever color i get\off


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

Buzz1927 -- I like your laptop, but I hate how they put spec stickers on the right hand side.



hpi said:


> I think I posted it already but I took some pics in the dark :


What kind of mouse is that?

Nice comps everyone!


----------



## hpi

Sacrinyellow5 said:


> Buzz1927 -- I like your laptop, but I hate how they put spec stickers on the right hand side.
> 
> 
> What kind of mouse is that?
> 
> Nice comps everyone!



Razer Diamondback 

Imo a pwning mouse


----------



## Impulse666

hpi said:


> Razer Diamondback
> 
> Imo a pwning mouse



I have the diamondback in red and I love it. Took a little while to get used to but now i really like the contoured buttons. never use the side buttons though...


----------



## kaokong

jancz3rt said:


> This is not my case but I am mesmerized by it. What's your view on that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAN





wow it looks like you are doing some kind of bio-research or something. haha


----------



## SirKenin

My latest build:


----------



## Geoff

You need to clean that thing!


----------



## SirKenin

Heh.  I know.. but of all the things on my "to do" list, that doesn't rate very high.


----------



## Geoff




----------



## Jabes

NICE omega


----------



## voyagerfan99

Okay. Here are the specs just so you can start drooling. It's a barebones from TigerDirect, built just this last summer.

MSNV-939 Motherboard
AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+
1.5 GB PC3200 DDR-2 Memory
200 GB Total Storage Space (1 Maxtor 80GB, 1 Maxtor 120GB)
1 LG Lightscribe CD/DVD-RW
1 Mad Dog 24X CD/DVD-R
Both optical drives are hidden using the case cover plates and using CD Tray Pal for keyboard eject shortcuts
Visiontek Radeon X1650 Pro Video Card - (512 MB) PCI-e
Logitech G15 Gaming Keyboard
Logitech Wireless Mouse
Cyber Snipa Gaming Mousepad
Saitek X52 Flight Control System
ViewSonic 22" Widescreen w/ iPod Dock
17" Dell CRT
Windows XP Home SP2 (With personalized boot screen, running Vista Inspirat Ultimate theme)


----------



## Jabes

welcome 2 cofo nice pc


----------



## Cleric7x9

voyagerfan99 said:


> Okay. Here are the specs just so you can start drooling. It's a barebones from TigerDirect, built just this last summer.
> 
> MSNV-939 Motherboard
> AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+
> 1.5 GB PC3200 DDR-2 Memory
> 200 GB Total Storage Space (1 Maxtor 80GB, 1 Maxtor 120GB)
> 1 LG Lightscribe CD/DVD-RW
> 1 Mad Dog 24X CD/DVD-R
> Both optical drives are hidden using the case cover plates and using CD Tray Pal for keyboard eject shortcuts
> Visiontek Radeon X1650 Pro Video Card - (512 MB) PCI-e
> Logitech G15 Gaming Keyboard
> Logitech Wireless Mouse
> Cyber Snipa Gaming Mousepad
> Saitek X52 Flight Control System
> ViewSonic 22" Widescreen w/ iPod Dock
> 17" Dell CRT
> Windows XP Home SP2 (With personalized boot screen, running Vista Inspirat Ultimate theme)




welcome, but what exactly am i drooling over


----------



## Shane

Yeah clerics right,Its nothing to drool over i mean its quite outdated (Please exuse my system specs lol)

but welcome to the forum


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

Welcome to the forum!
Cant say too much it's better than my tower


----------



## voyagerfan99

My new system is better than an old Dell Dimension 2100, so I'm happy 

Too bad F.E.A.R. lags on high graphics and Doom 3 doesn't.


----------



## dmw2692004

kind of an old picture.


----------



## D13G0

*My Computer *

Here's my little set up:







The time that I took that picture...my wirless mouse (the one beside the tv) ran out of batteries so I had to hook up the wired one.


----------



## rydin4life

*Desktop*
3.06Ghz P4
60gig hd
250gig hd
512Mb ram
256MB NVidia

*Laptop*
Acer Aspire 5720
1.66Ghz Dual Core Pentium
160gig hd
2Gb ram
15.4" CrystalBrite Screen

WD  MyBook 400Gb External Drive
Creative 2.1 Speakers
HP All-In-One
Modem and Router are in the cabinet at the top right
I just need a new chair and I'll be all set.


----------



## voyagerfan99

rydin4life said:


> *Desktop*
> 3.06Ghz P4
> 60gig hd
> 250gig hd
> 512Mb ram
> 256MB NVidia
> 
> *Laptop*
> Acer Aspire 5720
> 1.66Ghz Dual Core Pentium
> 160gig hd
> 2Gb ram
> 15.4" CrystalBrite Screen
> 
> WD  MyBook 400Gb External Drive
> Creative 2.1 Speakers
> HP All-In-One
> Modem and Router are in the cabinet at the top right
> I just need a new chair and I'll be all set.



I have the same desktop 
Got it as a workstation special on HSN (Home Shopping Network). Needed a larger case for the new video card (It was about the size of a Dell Optiplex), and swapped it into This case.


----------



## Kill Bill

Look what I'm getting tomorrow. Oh yes I got my self one of these An Alienware Laptop. It will come with 
Intel T7700
4GB Ram
15.4 inch 1920X1800 or somethin like that with 1200p
8800GTX 512mb
Blue ray drive
windows vista ultimate


----------



## ThatGuy16

nice, run 3dmark06 when you get it 

Heres the "guts" of mine, i'm going to work on the cables some more tomarrow


----------



## jamesy

^Thats a nice system you got. How is the Zalman CNPS9700 though? I'm looking for a new cpu cooler right now and i'm not really sure which one to get.


----------



## ThatGuy16

jamesy said:


> ^Thats a nice system you got. How is the Zalman CNPS9700 though? I'm looking for a new cpu cooler right now and i'm not really sure which one to get.



Yeah, thats the 9700. I love it, it was a bit of a "pain" (literally) to install 

This is much better!


----------



## DirtyD86

ThatGuy16 said:


> Yeah, thats the 9700. I love it, it was a bit of a "pain" (literally) to install



you said it man, i hope intel comes up with a less retarded way to mount a HSF next generation of cpus. u pop one in, another comes loose, repeat process TEN THOUSAND F***ING TIMES until your fingers are bare and bloody


----------



## ThatGuy16

for sure

With the zalman, the way it mounts with the two screws, its hard as hell to get the screws going. The copper fins, they also tend to want to cut the hell out of you


----------



## Candy

Heres mine .


----------



## TEKKA

Nice setup Candy, I like your LCD.. Asus?  
Also i got the same Keyboard.


----------



## Candy

Cheers . Yeah its the Asus 19" VW193T


----------



## TEKKA

How Much it Set you Back? Just noticed your an Aussie.


----------



## Candy

Yeah AUD$1426, that wasnt including speakers or OS, i already had them.


----------



## patrickv




----------



## trev3813

this is my temperately setup. iam making a new case as we speak. but tell me how this one turned out thxs!


----------



## Motoxrdude

eek dude, no bueno.


----------



## mep916

Motoxrdude said:


> eek dude, no bueno.



lmao. Agreed.


----------



## Cleric7x9

what did you make it out of? another case and a hammer?


----------



## mep916

How come the PSU is, like, on top of the mobo?


----------



## daffyracers03

dude, what the hell happened to your computer? It looks recycled!


----------



## Ramodkk

Motoxrdude said:


> eek dude, no bueno.



+2

But I give you a + for the effort 



Cleric7x9 said:


> what did you make it out of? another case and a hammer?



Haha I'm sig quoting that!


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

That things gangster.....


----------



## trev3813

ramodkk said:


> +2
> 
> But I give you a + for the effort


hey thxs alot. i tried but iam making a new one so this one's going bye bye


----------



## Geoff

trev3813 said:


> hey thxs alot. i tried but iam making a new one so this one's going bye bye


You can buy a decent looking one for under $20.


----------



## DirtyD86

dont listen to these haters trev. your case is badass.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

DirtyD86 said:


> dont listen to these haters trev. your case is badass.



Yeah.


----------



## DirtyD86

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Yeah.



i can almost smell the sarcasm in this post


----------



## ThatGuy16

i like custom cases


----------



## DirtyD86

i like it for the simple fact that its unique. i get sick of seeing antec 900s over and over and over again


----------



## Geoff

Don't get me wrong i'm all for custom cases, I just think his looks really messy.

Now these kinds of custom cases are awesome!


----------



## ghost

^ Indeed, is this the one with a monitor in the side of it?? Can't remember.

Vid here. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFw7iR4FbjE


----------



## Kornowski

DirtyD86 said:


> i like it for the simple fact that its unique. i get sick of seeing antec 900s over and over and over again



 Ah man, I just bought one of them... lol


----------



## Geoff

DirtyD86 said:


> i like it for the simple fact that its unique. i get sick of seeing antec 900s over and over and over again


Just to add to what I said earlier, theres nothing wrong with custom cases but I much prefer sleek looks and excellent cooling of a well designed case, then one that is cramped with poor air circulation and room for expansion.  

But don't give up on your new case!


----------



## mep916

I was just giving him a hard time. I feel really awful now.


----------



## voyagerfan99

That DOOM case is frick sick!

I don't think I'd want it though.


----------



## Langers2k7

Here she is...


----------



## Xeqtr




----------



## Vizy

Rudster816 said:


> old pictures, but it looks pretty much the same, minus my PSU LED fan\8800GTS
> http://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w150/rudster816/P1010153.jpg
> 
> added a cold cathode switch here
> http://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w150/rudster816/P1010420.jpg
> getting ready to add another paird so i can either have red\whatever color i get\off



where can u buy a cc switch??


----------



## hstylez

Some very cool setups here.  I need to post mine soon.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

DirtyD86 said:


> i can almost smell the sarcasm in this post



I wasn't being sarcastic.


----------



## Ramodkk

DirtyD86 said:


> i like it for the simple fact that its unique. i get sick of seeing antec 900s over and over and over again



Thats right! you gotta love them NZXT Apollo cases instead! 



g4m3rof1337 said:


> I wasn't being sarcastic.



I smell sarcasm

j/k 

@ Xeqtr

I like how you have 2 computers with keyboard and mouse and everything on the same desk looks professional!  And BTW, can you solve that rubik's cube I see??


----------



## Xeqtr

ramodkk said:


> Thats right! you gotta love them NZXT Apollo cases instead!
> 
> 
> 
> I smell sarcasm
> 
> j/k
> 
> @ Xeqtr
> 
> I like how you have 2 computers with keyboard and mouse and everything on the same desk looks professional!  And BTW, can you solve that rubik's cube I see??



thanks!
yeah i can solve a rubiks cube but not in record time, but i wasnt done with it when i took the pic.
you can also see a shadow of me in the tv


----------



## Ramodkk

Haha I see you! 

Whats your best solving time? My highest record is like 3 minutes 50 seconds or something like that... I think I posted a thread about it before 

BTW: what operative system are you running?


----------



## Xeqtr

lol
my best time is like 4 minutes 42 seconds i think.
vista ultimate on my windows
osx10 on my imac


----------



## SirKenin

The Rubiks cube is actually solved by an arithmetic formula.  I was able to solve any cube in under 30 seconds once I had it memorized.  Thing is, that was almost 25 years ago now.  I couldn't remember it now if you paid me to.


----------



## Ramodkk

^ Man that was an excellent time! It sucks you can't do it anymore.

I use different algorhythms to change location or direction of individual cubes (kinda)


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

SirKenin said:


> The Rubiks cube is actually solved by an arithmetic formula.  I was able to solve any cube in under 30 seconds once I had it memorized.  Thing is, that was almost 25 years ago now.  I couldn't remember it now if you paid me to.



I friend of mine she collects rubiks cubes and she can do them amazingly fast.  I think she is like rain-man.


----------



## Kornowski

I'm getting my Antec 900 and Tuniq Tower LED pretty soon! I'll get pictures up!


----------



## HippieGirl

SirKenin said:


> The Rubiks cube is actually solved by an arithmetic formula.  I was able to solve any cube in under 30 seconds once I had it memorized.  Thing is, that was almost 25 years ago now.  I couldn't remember it now if you paid me to.



Wow, that is so cool!  I couldn't even get close!


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> I'm getting my Antec 900 and Tuniq Tower LED pretty soon! I'll get pictures up!


Looking farward to seeing them danny Heres my new rig,damn the 8800GT is massive,the cooler on it is bigger than my cpu cooler lol.as you can see my case isnt the best but it was a case my cousin has and he gave it me so im gonna mod a side window in it.ignore fingerprints on case,havnt cleaned it yetediticcys back up in a seconly the were massive


----------



## PabloTeK

Welcome to the next generation Shane, I have a similar rig and it plays COD4 beatutifully .


----------



## Kornowski

PabloTeK said:


> Welcome to the next generation Shane, I have a similar rig and it plays COD4 beatutifully .



I'll second that!


----------



## Shane

PabloTeK said:


> Welcome to the next generation Shane, I have a similar rig and it plays COD4 beatutifully .



Tks mate,

heres pics
























I just gave COD4 demo a blast and ohh wow what can i say its fantastic.....im definatly getting COD4.
downloading Crysis atm.


----------



## Kornowski

Looks awesome Shane! 

I'm sure you'll enjoy it!


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Looks awesome Shane!
> 
> I'm sure you'll enjoy it!



tks,atm im not to sure on the case but he did give it me for nothing so i think il mod a side window it will look better then.

ohh i will enjoy it


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> tks,atm im not to sure on the case but he did give it me for nothing so i think il mod a side window it will look better then.
> 
> ohh i will enjoy it



Awesome man! It'd be interesting to see how it looks


----------



## lanpartiercarter

*upgraded case,fans,powersupply*


----------



## Cleric7x9

lanpartiercarrier:

looks good, you should get some zip ties and try to clean those wires up a little more, with the lights it would look even better then


----------



## LCS/drummer

lanpartiercarter- what case is that? it looks big, i kinda like it


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

Thats case seems massive.. Does it come in black?


----------



## evilvikingking

My Laptop!!
Its a HP Pavilion dv6116eu. 
Not very fast, but very reliable!


----------



## Kornowski

Nice huge case there!
Nice laptop too there. Man 

Got the A900 and Tuniq Tower built!
That damn TT is the hardest, most awkward thing EVER to install! 

I'm idling at 31c, which isn't bad, is it?
I dont think the fans ate running full speed either, I think I have too many one one of the modular molex cables 

I'll get some pictures up soon!

Note to self: Reset button turns on, need to swap it with power switch. Power switch does nothing, news to swap it with reset and flip over, + and ~. 

Need to run another molex cable to the fans!


----------



## TEKKA

Evilvikingking, what are the specs on that HP laptop? If u dont mind.


----------



## Shane

wow lanpartiercarter that case is HUGE 

i like it though


----------



## lanpartiercarter

i love it 
its so cool temp. wise


----------



## zer0_c00l

LCS/drummer said:


> lanpartiercarter- what case is that? it looks big, i kinda like it


 http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1215768&Sku=ULT31824    Looks like a Ultra Case guys


----------



## TEKKA

looks more Antec, to me.  ^^^^^


----------



## zer0_c00l




----------



## zer0_c00l

TEKKA said:


> looks more Antec, to me.  ^^^^^



i thought antec psu was on bottom ..all models   maybe not


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Looks like an Ultra case. 

I have the Ultra Aluminus, looks like it.


----------



## zer0_c00l

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Looks like an Ultra case.
> 
> I have the Ultra Aluminus, looks like it.



i had a uv wizzard     why i thought it was


----------



## Shane

Hows the Phenom....good?


----------



## patrickv

anyone wants free compaqs ?





hehe, specs :
p4 1.8ghz
256mn SDram
20Gb Hd (yes all of them)


----------



## zer0_c00l

Nevakonaza said:


> Hows the Phenom....good?



ya i like it.....i run every game at max setings and im always the 1st one in servers....always! been a very good cpu so far!but i change cpu's like i do underwear never know what ill have next week  maybe Fx dual or quad  for testing heh


----------



## Kill Bill

patrickv said:


> anyone wants free compaqs ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe, specs :
> p4 1.8ghz
> 256mn SDram
> 20Gb Hd (yes all of them)


I'll take one for 25euros


----------



## voyagerfan99

Kill Bill said:


> I'll take one for 25euros



I have the same model but with 512MB of RAM, DVD-ROM, CD-R, and an 80GB HDD.


----------



## Kornowski

Just got my A900 all done! 

I'm idling at 32 and load with orthos at 43c, are these good temps?

It looks super tidy, I'll get some pictures up soon!


----------



## LCS/drummer

zer0_c00l said:


> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1215768&Sku=ULT31824    Looks like a Ultra Case guys



no, his case is way bigger than a mid tower. and his has 2 rear exhaust.......

maybe he himself can answer this question?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

LCS/drummer said:


> no, his case is way bigger than a mid tower. and his has 2 rear exhaust.......
> 
> maybe he himself can answer this question?



It's a mid-tower. 

http://www.xoxide.com/chieftec13.html


----------



## Alien Ware

Heres mine, picture is a little fuzzy. 22" LCD ftw  My case is okay... but it could use a tune up.


----------



## Kornowski

Haha! and here's the back! 




















What'cha thing?


----------



## Justin

nice case kornowski. 

jealous...


----------



## patrickv

not exactly my pc , my desk..lol


----------



## Kornowski

jnskyliner34 said:


> nice case kornowski.
> 
> jealous...



Haha, Thanks man! 
You could get the Antec 900, right?


----------



## SirKenin

Any particular reason you're using your desk backwards Patrick?


----------



## Shane

wow dan that does look super tidy nice one.

i must re-arrange the cables in mine they are a mess


----------



## patrickv

SirKenin said:


> Any particular reason you're using your desk backwards Patrick?



no am not, its not backward (though it looks as if  ), here's a full front view


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> wow dan that does look super tidy nice one.
> 
> i must re-arrange the cables in mine they are a mess



Thanks Shane! 
Get some pictures up!


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Kornowski said:


> Haha! and here's the back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What'cha thing?



Looks great!


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks man!


----------



## Justin

Kornowski said:


> Haha, Thanks man!
> You could get the Antec 900, right?



yup. i'm planning on getting one myself. i can't buy one right now because i'm also buying new parts for my rig and hopefully i have some cash left over for the case.


----------



## Geoff

Patrick why is your desk backwards?


----------



## z400

[-0MEGA-];903347 said:
			
		

> Patrick why is your desk backwards?



...Its not backwards


----------



## Geoff

z400 said:


> ...Its not backwards


After looking at the second photo he uploaded I see that it isn't however from the first photo it did look like it.


----------



## pixxell

patrickv said:


> no am not, its not backward (though it looks as if  ), here's a full front view



I suggest you change your speaker systems. It looks bad compare your LCD.


----------



## patrickv

pixxell said:


> I suggest you change your speaker systems. It looks bad compare your LCD.



i know what you mean, but i ain't the fancy type of guy.if i the sound works and i get an output,fine with me. i don't see the need to get a 5.1 or 7.1 surround as i don't need it.
I've also been told to get a widescreen (from a friend) !! why do i need one ? i don't fancy wide screen.


----------



## vroom_skies

Looks like you don't fancy much of a chair either.
Or color for that matter lol.

hehe
Bob


----------



## patrickv

vroom_skies said:


> Looks like you don't fancy much of a chair either.
> Or color for that matter lol.
> 
> hehe
> Bob



hehe true true, if i can sit on it, no upgrading. !!!


----------



## tidyboy21

Here's mine


----------



## TEKKA

Very Nice setup, Looks gr8.  ^^^


----------



## daffyracers03

very very good looking setup up. I like the keyboard and mouse!


----------



## Kornowski

tidyboy21 said:


> Here's mine



Very nice indeed! 

I see me! 

How old are you?


----------



## GameMaster

And why do you have two monitors???


----------



## Geoff

GameMaster said:


> And why do you have two monitors???


For a dual-monitor setup, duh!


----------



## tidyboy21

GameMaster said:


> And why do you have two monitors???



I would have thought that would be obvious. If it's not, it's to extend the screen to make one big desktop (great for Photoshop).


----------



## voyagerfan99

tidyboy21 said:


> I would have thought that would be obvious. If it's not, it's to extend the screen to make one big desktop (great for Photoshop).



I don't photoshop, but I like dual-monitors for the ease of transferring files. Nice when you don't have tons and tons of windows piled on top of each other.


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, I've got dual monitors in college, they're great!


----------



## Justin

Kornowski said:


> Very nice indeed!
> 
> I see me!
> 
> How old are you?



I see me too!


----------



## GameMaster

Funny, I post the most on this forum lately, and I'm not on the screen!
Big wooooow! seems that I'm curing myself from postomania...
Anyway, dual monitors, lol, it's a different world, I can't imagine any Croatia using it haha...
We just don't have the money to pay it, it's all damn expensive here!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ramodkk

That last setup is amazing!  and that's one big of a lens for the camera!!


----------



## tidyboy21

ramodkk said:


> That last setup is amazing!  and that's one big of a lens for the camera!!



Cheers, lol. Beauty isn't it


----------



## Aziek

Enjoy, Please rate my system


----------



## vroom_skies

tidyboy21 said:


> Cheers, lol. Beauty isn't it



I like how you threw that lens on just for the pics, ha. I would have done the same thing.

Bob


----------



## Archangel

[-0MEGA-];904399 said:
			
		

> For a dual-monitor setup, duh!



feel the sarcasm!


----------



## Tayl

patrickv said:


> hehe true true, if i can sit on it, no upgrading. !!!



Not sure if you have answered this already as I haven't read over all the most recent pages but do you type with your keyboard that slanted? Please tell me I'm not the only one  And colour? Who needs colour in a room when the only thing you'll be paying attention to is the monitor .

Rove.


----------



## patrickv

tidyboy21 said:


> Here's mine


wow , tidyboy i must say you're *TIDY*, is that the reason behind the username ? 


RoveWolf said:


> but do you type with your keyboard that slanted? Please tell me I'm not the only one  And colour? Who needs colour in a room when the only thing you'll be paying attention to is the monitor .
> 
> Rove.



yes i do, i can type with it diagonally,lol, not a problem at all am used to it 
here's the *IPOD NANO BORTHERS*


----------



## ThatGuy16

so sexy


----------



## Kill Bill

We love our apollos dont we But the black is nicer Problem is the fan at the back isnt running


----------



## Cleric7x9

Kill Bill said:


> We love our apollos dont we But the black is nicer Problem is the fan at the back isnt running



you mean on yours or in the above pic, bc fans appear motionless in pictures, even though they are running just fine


----------



## ThatGuy16

Assuming he means mine, cleric is right 

I like my orange, it goes along with everything in the case.. all the copper and red 

The picture makes it look like a brighter orange than it really is, its more of a copper/orange.


----------



## Kill Bill

Cleric7x9 said:


> you mean on yours or in the above pic, bc fans appear motionless in pictures, even though they are running just fine


Lol. I was talkin about mine


ThatGuy16 said:


> Assuming he means mine, cleric is right
> 
> I like my orange, it goes along with everything in the case.. all the copper and red
> 
> The picture makes it look like a brighter orange than it really is, its more of a copper/orange.



Ah what ever Black + Nvidia = good


----------



## ThatGuy16

Kill Bill said:


> Lol. I was talkin about mine
> 
> 
> Ah what ever Black + Nvidia = good



Red, ATI = Good 






i think i'll be getting a bigger case next


----------



## Ramodkk

ThatGuy16 said:


> so sexy



You mean _hella _sexy? 



Kill Bill said:


> We love our apollos dont we But the black is nicer Problem is the fan at the back isnt running



We do! Apollos are the best! 



ThatGuy16 said:


> Red, ATI = Good
> 
> 
> *i think i'll be getting a bigger case next*



Noooo!!  Cody, your comp looks amazing with that case, just IMO.


----------



## leSHok

all i need now is 7.1 speakers...


----------



## MBGraphics

Thatguy16- im going to come to your house an steal your computer!!! hahahahaha, just kidding 

You have the EXACT set-up that I want 
How well does it run CoD4? or crysis? or BF2?


----------



## ThatGuy16

online, COD4 caps at 91fps.. lets say i hardly ever see it dip below 91fps 

I ran the crysis benchmark on DX10/64bit and everything high, i got average of 40fps. At 1680x1050!!

http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s145/Coreyhm1/crysisbench.jpg


----------



## ThatGuy16

ramodkk said:


> You mean _hella _sexy?
> 
> 
> 
> We do! Apollos are the best!
> 
> 
> 
> Noooo!!  Cody, your comp looks amazing with that case, just IMO.



My names not cody!!!! 

I probably wont be getting a new case anytime soon. lol.

But yeah, i love meh apollo


----------



## MBGraphics

ThatGuy16 said:


> online, COD4 caps at 91fps.. lets say i hardly ever see it dip below 91fps
> 
> I ran the crysis benchmark on DX10/64bit and everything high, i got average of 40fps. At 1680x1050!!
> 
> http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s145/Coreyhm1/crysisbench.jpg



Now i REALLY want it!!!
On this old POS, online im lucky if i get above 40 FPS, it usualy stays around 35, and if sombody throws a smoke grenade, im screwed, my FPS goes all the way down to 15

How quiet is the whole set-up?
(sorry for all the questions, and if im bein a pain in the but just tell me  )


----------



## ThatGuy16

no problem 

Its not loud, the loudest thing is the zalman.. but i'm used to it


----------



## Ramodkk

ThatGuy16 said:


> My names not cody!!!!
> 
> I probably wont be getting a new case anytime soon. lol.
> 
> But yeah, i love meh apollo



  It worked! Lol I was just wondering what you were gonna say, Corey


----------



## Shane

Just got my AC Freezer 7 Pro cooler installed.







this thing is great i idle around 30c and about 43c load.
its realy quiet aswell.


----------



## Kornowski

Looks awesome Shane!


----------



## Shane

thanks danny,

all to do next is cable management,I must try and make the wires from the psu  more tidy.


----------



## Ramodkk

Thats nice man!  I'm getting the Freezer 7 Pro too soon, I was supposed to order today but I don't know.

Are you gonna try and OC further with the E6300?

By the way, is it just me, is it an optical illusion or two of your RAM sticks are smaller than the other two??


----------



## Itanda

Not bad


----------



## Shane

ramodkk said:


> Thats nice man!  I'm getting the Freezer 7 Pro too soon, I was supposed to order today but I don't know.
> 
> Are you gonna try and OC further with the E6300?
> 
> By the way, is it just me, is it an optical illusion or two of your RAM sticks are smaller than the other two??



Yeah i think itsa great cooler if you want both a quiet and effeciant cooler than this is the one to get. 

no im going to leave my overclock at 2.53Ghz now...its plenty.


yes lol my two RAM sticks are smaller than the other two,BUT the memory banks on the motherboard are not in line look...






the green banks goes to the left and the heatsinks are smaller on my other ram.

i have 2x 1GB PNY 667Mhz DDR2 and 2x 512Mb GEIL 800Mhz DDR2.

im looking to replace my 4 sticks of slower ram  for 800Mhz.

maybe in a few weeks il buy another 4Gb kit of  800Mhz so il have 4Gb.


----------



## Ramodkk

Oh! That's why!  I wonder why I saw one smaller than the other! 

BTW, hows the P35 Neo?


----------



## Shane

Its a great board it has the P35 express chipset and it supports 45Nm.

i might go quad core when its time for an upgrade because my mobo supports Quad cores,DDR3 ram.

i especialy like how there is 6x Sata2 ports on the board which i could fit plent more hard drives if i wanted.


----------



## Ramodkk

That's pretty sweet. Too bad I already fell in love with its GIGABYTE counterpart.


----------



## Kornowski

Gigabyte FTW!


----------



## Ramodkk

You tell'em Danny!


----------



## Cleric7x9

got the dual monitors set up:


















sorry, im not good at taking pictures and cant figure out how to make my camera look better


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Cleric7x9 said:


> got the dual monitors set up:
> 
> sorry, im not good at taking pictures and cant figure out how to make my camera look better



Are those 22's?


----------



## Cleric7x9

no they are 20s


----------



## voyagerfan99

Hey Cleric, you have my keyboard. How'd you sneak in my room? Give it back!


----------



## Cleric7x9

never!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

New case.

















Can't really tell, but it has casters. 

More pictures later.


----------



## Cleric7x9

very nice, what do you have filling that up right now?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Well, right now its pretty empty, since it can hold two PSU's. 

But spec wise, C2D E6300 @ 2.80, 4gb Ram, 8800GT.


I got some pictures with the lights on, working on filling it more.


----------



## Cleric7x9

where are the pictures?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Oh, just uploaded them, here,


----------



## Cleric7x9

looking nice!


----------



## Motoxrdude

is that a giant fan g4m3rof1337? if so what size?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

It looks like a fan, but isn't, yet. 

Its a vent with an 80MM in the center, I am probably going to install a 250MM though. 





Thanks.


----------



## Kornowski

g4m3rof1337 said:


> It looks like a fan, but isn't, yet.
> 
> Its a vent with an 80MM in the center, I am probably going to install a 250MM though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Apparently, mondo fans on the side screw up airflow...


----------



## Ramodkk

250mm


----------



## Shane

can vent holes on the side of the case screw up air flow aswell?

i have a square shaped vent on mine where the 8800GT is,but surely this would help keep it cool?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Hm, then I'll keep the 80mm there for now, I'll see what else I can do.

I got another set of casters, to see if it is easier to move the case, cause the stock ones aren't that good.


Thanks.


----------



## Kornowski

Old, old, old... old...






New and Old-ish


----------



## mep916

Danny, did you get the Ballistix yet?


----------



## Kornowski

mep916 said:


> Danny, did you get the Ballistix yet?



Not yet, should arrive today though!

But, I'm in college all day!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Took some pictures outside, on the deck. *Quite a few pictures.*


----------



## Kornowski

Looks like a nice case, what's it like inside though, managment wise?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Yeah, I haven't posted pictures of the inside yet, since the wires are still messy. I have the management tools, I'll see if I can fix it up soon.


----------



## Kornowski

Sure, No worries man!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Yeah, it just looks empty and a lot of wires, lol.


----------



## Kornowski

Moved the cathodes in my case, added the new RAM and gave it a slight dust-down 

I'll get some pics up later...


----------



## Kornowski

Got my CPU @ 2.8GHz...


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I pretty much grouped all the wires together with ties, I plan on making it look better. I also swapped the top 80mm fan for an LED one. I am planning on mounting a 120mm fan on the bottom since I have a vent on the bottom or adding two more as intake fans in the front.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I took the filter off the side vent, it has a much better intake and looks better.


----------



## patrickv

nothing much just doing surgery


----------



## SirKenin

My kick at the can with the new PSU in it.


----------



## mep916

SirKenin said:


> My kick at the can with the new PSU in it.



The cabling looks pretty clean. I noticed that you ran the CPU power connection behind the GPU. I've always wanted to do that, but it seemed like it would be too tight of a fit.


----------



## Geoff

SirKenin said:


> My kick at the can with the new PSU in it.


Boy, that gold looking card at the bottom looks very familiar


----------



## Shane

SirKenin what ram have you got in that?

looks good


----------



## Kornowski

mep916 said:


> The cabling looks pretty clean. I noticed that you ran the CPU power connection behind the GPU. I've always wanted to do that, but it seemed like it would be too tight of a fit.



I've done that with mine


----------



## mep916

Kornowski said:


> I've done that with mine



Really? I tried it once, but I was worried about damaging the cable.


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, I'll see if I can get a picture for you!


----------



## Kornowski

Here you go, Mike;






Sorry, It's the best picture I could get...

I don't think you'd have any problems doing it either!


----------



## SirKenin

Nevakonaza said:


> SirKenin what ram have you got in that?
> 
> looks good


 
Thanks   The RAM is 4 x 1GB DDR2-800 G.Skill.  Next time I get a moment I'll do something with all those SATA cables.


----------



## SirKenin

[-0MEGA-];922898 said:
			
		

> Boy, that gold looking card at the bottom looks very familiar


 
lol.  It's an SB16, painted to look important.  

Yeah, it's a great card.  I'm very happy with the buy.  Only problem is that I can't find the cable for the knockout box at the moment.


----------



## mep916

Kornowski said:


> Sorry, It's the best picture I could get...



Yeah, that's cool. Thanks.  I'll try it out. I have a lot of cable work to do inside the case.


----------



## lexmark

hah prepare for my rig... 









inside this god







vista,8800gt with a bunch of other shit that no one cares about...


----------



## lexmark

Nevakonaza said:


> SirKenin what ram have you got in that?
> 
> looks good



change your *removed* avatar! no one needs to see that ugly face


----------



## kobaj

lexmark said:


> change your *removed* avatar! no one needs to see that ugly face



No need to be harsh, thats what he chooses to display, then so be it. I even find it kinda funny. Also, getting around the curse filter, cursing itself are both against the rules. Final note, no need to double post

*On topic*
Your desk is messy, but I do like the blue and green contrast .


----------



## Interested

lexmark said:


> hah prepare for my rig...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside this god
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vista,8800gt with a bunch of other shit that no one cares about...



is that the P223w (22inch, glossy) ?? I have the same one, but mines white. ill post a picture later. Great monitor, i love it.


----------



## lexmark

kobaj said:


> No need to be harsh, thats what he chooses to display, then so be it. I even find it kinda funny. Also, getting around the curse filter, cursing itself are both against the rules. Final note, no need to double post
> 
> *On topic*
> Your desk is messy, but I do like the blue and green contrast .





haha it is messy... but do i care? nah....


----------



## lexmark

Interested said:


> is that the P223w (22inch, glossy) ?? I have the same one, but mines white. ill post a picture later. Great monitor, i love it.



it is 22 inch but im not sure what you mean about glossy....  its just an ugly acer....


----------



## TEKKA

lexmark said:


> its just an ugly acer....



Thats a pretty nice monitor.


----------



## Instinct5

heres my baby (didnt take of whole desk its A MESS!!!

http://s154.photobucket.com/albums/s260/tehpwn99/?action=view&current=mycomp1001.jpg

http://s154.photobucket.com/albums/s260/tehpwn99/?action=view&current=mycomp1005.jpg

http://s154.photobucket.com/albums/s260/tehpwn99/?action=view&current=mycomp1004.jpg


----------



## TEKKA

Nice Setup Instinct5.


----------



## Kornowski

lexmark said:


> change your *removed* avatar! no one needs to see that ugly face



Dude... Shut up!


----------



## cohen

Check out my website in my sig for computer pics.


----------



## funkysnair

my mess lol


----------



## Ramodkk

Hey funkysnair, do you have "beer cooling" for your CPU?


----------



## mep916

^ I wiped that crap off the PSU after I took the pic.


----------



## cohen

*Psu*

I have never known a PSU to be on the bottom of a case.....


----------



## ThatGuy16

Looks great! If someone makes you mad, just take out the X2 and start swinging it like a baseball bat


----------



## mep916

vk3fcll said:


> I have never known a PSU to be on the bottom of a case.....



Yeah, I started that trend. 



ThatGuy16 said:


> Looks great! If someone makes you mad, just take out the X2 and start swinging it like a baseball bat



ha ha. Your 3Dmark06 score pwns...4 real.


----------



## funkysnair

ramodkk said:


> Hey funkysnair, do you have "beer cooling" for your CPU?



yeh m8 lol....


----------



## Instinct5

TEKKA said:


> Nice Setup Instinct5.



thanks


----------



## Geoff

Heres one last glimpse of my PC before I part it out:






(Pic was taken before I did my cable management job)


----------



## Ramodkk

That rig my friend, looks just, amazing! 

Do you _really _wanna sell it?  You can always hide it in a box and pretend it's not there!


----------



## SirKenin

Yeah, it looks good.  Cable management is a total pain in those cases.  The only real option is to run them behind the motherboard backing plate.  I'm not sure I'm big on the pump placement, but there really isn't a lot of options I would imagine.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

vk3fcll said:


> I have never known a PSU to be on the bottom of a case.....



And you have a tech website?

Riiiight...


----------



## Ramodkk

INTELCRAZY said:


> Riiiight...



LMAO!


----------



## Geoff

SirKenin said:


> Yeah, it looks good.  Cable management is a total pain in those cases.  The only real option is to run them behind the motherboard backing plate.  I'm not sure I'm big on the pump placement, but there really isn't a lot of options I would imagine.



There really isn't, normally I would have mounted it on the bottom of the case, but thats where the PSU is and I didn't want to run the chance of blowing the PSU and/or other components by placing the pump on top of it.

My initial plan was to actually have the pump outside the case, but I was able to fit it inside.  It's not the best looking, but it got the job done well.


----------



## SirKenin

Yeah.  Clearly the only viable alternative is to donate the entire thing to charity...ie me.  I'll send you my address in a PM.  If you could pay for shipping, that would be great.  I spent my welfare check on pot and a 12 pack.


----------



## Geoff

SirKenin said:


> Yeah.  Clearly the only viable alternative is to donate the entire thing to charity...ie me.  I'll send you my address in a PM.  If you could pay for shipping, that would be great.  I spent my welfare check on pot and a 12 pack.


haha!  

This is what I'm using now, my laptop is starting to resemble a spider with "legs" coming out all over the place:












It's amazing to me actually, this seems EXACTLY the same as when I used to use my desktop, since I'm using the same monitor, keyboard, mouse, speakers, etc.  The only difference is I can't play a few games, but no big deal, I really don't have time this week to play games anyways, and I should probably spend less time on the forum as well.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

SirKenin said:


> Yeah.  Clearly the only viable alternative is to donate the entire thing to charity...ie me.  I'll send you my address in a PM.  If you could pay for shipping, that would be great.  I spent my welfare check on pot and a 12 pack.



You guys have that in Canada? 

HAHA! I hate losing 1/3 of my income to those ppl that sit on their arse and do nothing by feeding bullshit to the system.


----------



## JohnJSal

[-0MEGA-];925455 said:
			
		

> I should probably spend less time on the forum as well.



Now you're just talking nonsense.


----------



## SirKenin

INTELCRAZY said:


> You guys have that in Canada?
> 
> HAHA! I hate losing 1/3 of my income to those ppl that sit on their arse and do nothing by feeding bullshit to the system.


 
Oh absolutely.  It's great.  I get to eat pizza and take-out food two days out of the month.  I pay off my monthly pawn shop loans, then I get really stoned and drunk and eat at the soup kitchens the rest of the time.

Sometimes it gets rough bumming cigarettes so I sit down at the bus terminal with a can until security kicks me out.  It's not so bad.  I can always go home to my Xbox and LCD TV.

They do ask for a job search, so I go through the Yellow Pages, scribble a couple of names and numbers down and hand it in.  Dummies never check anyways.


----------



## Geoff

JohnJSal said:


> Now you're just talking nonsense.


----------



## G25r8cer

Heres my setup for race sims. Hope you like it b/c i built it myself!


----------



## G25r8cer

And some more pics of the rig!!


----------



## SirKenin

Cute


----------



## ghost

g25racer said:


>



That is quality!


----------



## G25r8cer

ghost said:


> That is quality!



You bet! It's my ultimate sim/media computer and setup. I am hoping to have a new mobo and another 8600 by christmas.


----------



## TEKKA

Good Stuff G25, looks like you have a heaps of fun there.


----------



## G25r8cer

Every day man! I have been practicing at drifting in gtr2 lately as I am fairly good and bored at LFS. I def need alot more practice in GTR2 though.


----------



## TEKKA

Keep at it...


----------



## mep916

Pretty cool, g25.


----------



## G25r8cer

You bet and now it is carpeted so its even better. I am putting in a cup holder too soon and I am adding some buttons on the side consol so I can program them in game for options. For example I am going to have a toggle switch for ignition and a button for the starter.


----------



## mep916

g25racer said:


> For example I am going to have a toggle switch for ignition and a button for the starter.



Wow! Why leave the house?


----------



## Kornowski

g25racer said:


> You bet and now it is carpeted so its even better. I am putting in a cup holder too soon and I am adding some buttons on the side consol so I can program them in game for options. For example I am going to have a toggle switch for ignition and a button for the starter.



Haha! That's awesome man, really like what you've done there! 

You plaed DiRT?


----------



## G25r8cer

Exactly!


----------



## G25r8cer

I havent played Dirt yet but, I think that is the next game to buy as I forgot to mention but I am making a HandBrake also.


----------



## Kornowski

g25racer said:


> I havent played Dirt yet but, I think that is the next game to buy as I forgot to mention but I am making a HandBrake also.



I really recomend it! It's an awesome game!


----------



## G25r8cer

I heard it's pretty graphics card heavy but I think my card could handle it, you think? Also, is there a demo available for download somewhere?


----------



## Kornowski

Sure;

http://www.gamershell.com/download_19282.shtml

There you go...


----------



## mep916

Dirt is pretty fun. I have the demo on my PS3. I'm sure it's a lot better on your setup.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

g25racer said:


> You bet and now it is carpeted so its even better. I am putting in a cup holder too soon and I am adding some buttons on the side consol so I can program them in game for options. For example I am going to have a toggle switch for ignition and a button for the starter.



That will be a little bit hard...


----------



## G25r8cer

INTELCRAZY said:


> That will be a little bit hard...



Actuallt not really. All you do is take apart a usb gamepad and wire up buttons and switches to the contacts. Very easy! Or if you want a handbrake you can take apart a joystick and use the pot for the handbrake.


----------



## Ramodkk

Heres my newest steup:


----------



## G25r8cer

Kornowski said:


> Sure;
> 
> http://www.gamershell.com/download_19282.shtml
> 
> There you go...




Thanks for the link. Only just over 800mb wow, i thought it was going to be over 1gb.


----------



## Kornowski

No Problemo! I want to see pictures of you playing it though!


----------



## Ramodkk

Kornowski said:


> *No Problemo*! I want to see pictures of you playing it though!



Hey Danny, it's "No hay problema"


----------



## Kornowski

ramodkk said:


> Hey Danny, it's "No hay problema"



I'll keep that in mind, No hay problema


----------



## G25r8cer

Kornowski said:


> No Problemo! I want to see pictures of you playing it though!



Heres some more pics on my Myspace. Yeah i know, i have a myspace. LOL

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...viewPicture&friendID=283941765&albumId=575265


----------



## Kornowski

It looks really good! Nice one!


----------



## G25r8cer

Thanks! I'll post somemore pics prob this weekend of me playing some games and maybe playing Dirt. Im gonna download it later as I am already downloading some stuff right now and its robing my 5mb connection.


----------



## voyagerfan99

g25racer said:


> Heres some more pics on my Myspace. Yeah i know, i have a myspace. LOL
> 
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...viewPicture&friendID=283941765&albumId=575265



Don't feel bad. Mine are hosted on my facebook 

The seat looks like it's out of a chevy.


----------



## G25r8cer

I dont know what the seat came out of but it's prob a chevy or pontiac maybe. I know it was a car though. I got it from my friend b/c i gave him a crapy, stock pair of 6x9 speakers that i got out of my car before i brought it to the junkyard. Everything i used to build the cockpit was free or i already had the stuff except the paint.


----------



## Kornowski

Just had a small re-arrange, I'll upload some pictures now...


----------



## Kornowski

What do you think?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Looks nice Korn!

Man those Antec's are popular these days!


----------



## Ramodkk

Looks great man! And I agree, the 900 looks really nice!


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks guys! 

The A900 is an awesome case, I highly recomend it!


----------



## jutnm

MY ROOM !


----------



## ThatGuy16

ramodkk said:


> Heres my newest steup:


very nice, i swear that looks familiar 


Kornowski said:


> What do you think? :)[/QUOTE]
> 22" widescreen FTW :D
> 
> Looks nice ;)
> [quote="jutnm, post: 928135"]
> 
> MY ROOM ![/QUOTE]
> 
> Dual monitor setup, like it? i remember when i had dual 17" CRT's :o


----------



## jutnm

ThatGuy16 said:


> very nice, i swear that looks familiar
> 
> 22" widescreen FTW
> 
> Looks nice
> 
> 
> Dual monitor setup, like it? i remember when i had dual 17" CRT's




haha thanks ,its very useful ")


----------



## Kornowski

ThatGuy16 said:


> very nice, i swear that looks familiar
> 
> 22" widescreen FTW
> 
> Looks nice
> 
> 
> Dual monitor setup, like it? i remember when i had dual 17" CRT's



Haha! I'd love one, want to send one my way? I'll pay for shipping...


----------



## Cleric7x9

Just built a new server, I use it to manage my network. It runs a DNS, DHCP, its a print server, a file server, etc. Right now its running Windows Server Advanced 2000, but I am thinking about trying out Microsoft's 240 Day trial of Windows Server 2008. I am learning about exchange server and Active Directory right now, they have some cool features.

Its got an ASUS p5n-e SLI mobo, an e6420, 1gb RAM, 2 x 250GB HDD in RAID 1, an 8500GT with an HDMI output (its next to a TV and is also a media server) and a 750 watt PSU for adding lots more harddrives in the future.


----------



## G25r8cer

Nice PC Korn!! I have been thinking about getting an Antec 900 for a while now.


----------



## G25r8cer

This is actually my friend driving but just for laughs, look how small my monitor looks!!


----------



## Ramodkk

That my friend, is a sick-ass idea! I might as well just do something like that!


----------



## cohen

Pics of my setup are on my website


----------



## G25r8cer

vk3fcll said:


> Pics of my setup are on my website



Wow you have a busy desktop!!


----------



## cohen

g25racer said:


> Wow you have a busy desktop!!



Yeah but a love it!!!!


----------



## G25r8cer

ramodkk said:


> That my friend, is a sick-ass idea! I might as well just do something like that!



Heck yeah!! Im 16 so I enjoy it on the weekends when not doing homework!


----------



## cohen

g25racer said:


> Heck yeah!! Im 16 so I enjoy it on the weekends when not doing homework!



How long did it take you to create it?


----------



## voyagerfan99

g25racer said:


> This is actually my friend driving but just for laughs, look how small my monitor looks!!



That weird looking thing to the right; is that another case? It looks cool! I'd like to see more!


----------



## G25r8cer

LOL! It's actually my 460w JVC Stereo that is hooked up to my pc. As for the cockpit, it took about 12hrs total, i think. Here's the links to alot of pics and vids.

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...viewPicture&friendID=283941765&albumId=575265

http://youtube.com/results?search_query=g25racer&search_type=

http://profile.imageshack.us/user/g25racer06


----------



## cohen

OMG Someone pls tell me how to record the screen of the PC?????

g25racer how did you do it?????


----------



## MBGraphics

you can get a program like Fraps or GameCam


----------



## cohen

MBGraphics said:


> you can get a program like Fraps or GameCam



thanks!


----------



## G25r8cer

vk3fcll said:


> thanks!



Exactly! I use fraps. It works good but robs your frame rate big time.


----------



## cohen

g25racer said:


> Exactly! I use fraps. It works good but robs your frame rate big time.



Well i found a different one and it works better it is called "CamStudio" and it works fine. So yeah just another one to add.


----------



## G25r8cer

vk3fcll said:


> Well i found a different one and it works better it is called "CamStudio" and it works fine. So yeah just another one to add.



Yeah I have Camstudio too but, I use fraps for games.


----------



## cohen

g25racer said:


> Yeah I have Camstudio too but, I use fraps for games.



Yeah i don't play many games.


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## Ramodkk

Sweeet man, I like how everything's blue...


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Hah, thanks.


----------



## G25r8cer

Heres a couple more pics to show what I have done!













Lets see those masses of wires people!


----------



## cohen

G25Racer you have a really nice set up!!!! my brother loves to play games and he was speechless when he saw your setup!


----------



## G25r8cer

Thanks! Yeah its alot of fun. If you wanna see alot more crazy setups like mine go to this website and search a little. There are some crazy setups that make mine look like a kids toy. LOL

http://forum.racesimcentral.com/showthread.php?t=303946

This is what I want mine to look like when finished

http://www.thewayiplay.com/mainforum/index.php?topic=196.0


----------



## patrickv

hard drives galore





just take any, hopefully they'll work


----------



## G25r8cer

Wow thats alot of hdd's. Wish I had that many. Speaking of I need another as I only have a little bit of space left on my 320gb one. Is that an Antec LED fan in the back? If so, those things are great, I have 2 of them on my case and I think I am going to get another to swap out with my stock fan on my cpu.


----------



## patrickv

not the best of setups..lol


----------



## cohen

There are some good set ups


----------



## windowsvista

My laptop is pictured in my avatar that is only my internet pc.
not any more that is my server i own.


----------



## Shane

My dual display setup,Sorry for the bad picture quality.
theres some settings on my camera got messed up 






its great though having two displays,i can watch my system temps on the one while im playing games on the other or i can watch tv on the one as i have a TV reciever and use the pc as usual on the other. 

just wish i had two matching 22s


----------



## windowsvista

Nevakonaza said:


> its great though having two displays.


Yes it is.
I love it.


----------



## SirKenin




----------



## patrickv

Laptops anyone ?




left to right :
Sony Vaio model PCG Z1XSP, Dell Inspiron 1520 and my thinkpad x60


----------



## Shane

i like he look of the dell Patrick,Is that a Celeron?


----------



## voyagerfan99

I'll take a laptop! Are they free?


----------



## cohen

voyagerfan99 said:


> I'll take a laptop! Are they free?



I want a laptop


----------



## TEKKA

Nevakonaza said:


> i like he look of the dell Patrick,Is that a Celeron?



Looks like a Centrino to me.


----------



## Justin

Crappy 17" CRT, case, Creative SBS 2.1 speakers _(woofer on the floor)_






Logitech Internet Pro Keyboard, the Logitech mouse that came with it, Logitech Wireless mouse, Saitek Cyborg Rumble Pad _(Xbox 360-ish gamepad)_


----------



## dsella




----------



## patrickv

*Hell No*



Nevakonaza said:


> i like he look of the dell Patrick,Is that a Celeron?



are you crazy ? thats a Centrino Duo
take a colser look at the Intel logo, reads..*CEEENNNNTRIIINOOO* lool


----------



## Shane

patrickv said:


> are you crazy ? thats a Centrino Duo
> take a colser look at the Intel logo, reads..*CEEENNNNTRIIINOOO* lool


haha ok i apoligise 

Not that theres anything wrong with Celerons for those of you that have one


----------



## G25r8cer

dsella said:


>



Xbox and Apple sticker? Two competitors!! Makes no sense but alright.


----------



## patrickv

yes there are problems with celeron, *they suck*
anyways i just bought this baby





19" widescreen BENQ lcd, am no fan of widescreen at all but theres work that needs a wide space, so i have no choice


----------



## dsella

g25racer said:


> Xbox and Apple sticker? Two competitors!! Makes no sense but alright.



I have a 360, and an iPod.


----------



## patrickv

my new casing (sorry for the quality)


----------



## cohen

when i fix a friends computer or something and they don't have a thin LCD screen or a widescreen i them see that LCD widescreens are really good with sizes etc.

i notice between my computer and a CRT with what the screen resolution was, it was a lot larger because of the size of the screen. 

But here are my computer pics


----------



## patrickv

vk3fcll said:


>



The very same writer in my work computer, LG !! will post pics on monday as i'm no longer using a Dell now, might as well edit my sig too


----------



## G25r8cer

Nice Antec fan that I added. Cant see in this pic but i added yet another on the back of the case.





Anyone have pics of all there cables? I do! LOL


----------



## patrickv

psot a pic of your broken USb, here's one





 , it's 1gb and less than 6 months old


----------



## Kill Bill

g25racer said:


> Nice Antec fan that I added. Cant see in this pic but i added yet another on the back of the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have pics of all there cables? I do! LOL



Yo! We have the same netgear router


----------



## G25r8cer

Kill Bill said:


> Yo! We have the same netgear router



Yeah!! It was only $40 plus I dont use the wireless though. Is the wireless good?


----------



## Kornowski




----------



## g4m3rof1337

Looks great, Danny.

I'll take pictures of my case when the pool opens, so it can be a Photo Shoot.


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks Derrek


----------



## G25r8cer

Kornowski said:


> Thanks Derrek



That is a very nice Antec 900 setup!!


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks a lot man!


----------



## mep916

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I'll take pictures of my case when the pool opens, so it can be a Photo Shoot.



ha ha.

The green and blue look good, Danny.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Took pictures by the grills a few weeks ago, the pool will look better.


----------



## Kornowski

mep916 said:


> ha ha.
> 
> The green and blue look good, Danny.



Thanks, Mike


----------



## mep916

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Took pictures by the grills a few weeks ago, the pool will look better.



A couple chicks modeling the case with bikini's would be nice.


----------



## Kornowski

mep916 said:


> A couple chicks modeling the case with bikini's would be nice.



Yeah!


----------



## Ramodkk

That looks sick Danny! 

I bet you were missing your old case's LED colors weren't you? 

I have all my fans with Blue led and then I added 2 x UV cathodes (kinda purple color) so it looks really tight, but the camera takes the UV as blue....


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks Omar 

Haha! Nah, I've allways liked green, so I thought I'd try it... At some point, I may replace all the fans with green ones


----------



## G25r8cer

mep916 said:


> A couple chicks modeling the case with bikini's would be nice.



Heck yeah!


----------



## wiwazevedo

my 2Tflop beowulf:


----------



## cohen

wiwazevedo said:


> my 2Tflop beowulf:



 Cleaning up are we.....


----------



## patrickv

here's my scrapyard !!! thats actually in my workspace


----------



## cohen

^^  Anything you want to get rid of???


----------



## patrickv

vk3fcll said:


> ^^  Anything you want to get rid of???



well all the Compaqs are on the list of write-off. as you can see from there lot, there's a dell, well that was mine, i got tired using it 
might as well give it to someone else.
also that samsung printer is brand new and it's mine, am just not using it at the moment. the other printer on the right is a Hp deskjet 845c, is old, think 8 years now


----------



## ThatGuy16

Thanks OMEGA! 
















I'll get pics of the pump and res later. 

My load temps are my idle temps on air


----------



## Ramodkk

That is sweet! Your comp never stops amazing me Corey! 

Along with Omega's (R.I.P.)


----------



## Vizy

ramodkk said:


> That is sweet! Your comp never stops amazing me Corey!
> 
> Along with Omega's (R.I.P.)



i cant believe he did that.


----------



## cohen

Thatguy16 - Are they Logitech 2.1 Speakers????

Nice Setup as well!


----------



## MBGraphics

ramodkk said:


> That is sweet! Your comp never stops amazing me



Same here...That thing is ultra sexy now!

What happend to OMEGA???


----------



## ThatGuy16

I'm glad he done that!


----------



## ThatGuy16

vk3fcll said:


> Thatguy16 - Are they Logitech 2.1 Speakers????
> 
> Nice Setup as well!


Thanks, they are 5.1


MBGraphics said:


> Same here...That thing is ultra sexy now!
> 
> What happend to OMEGA???





ramodkk said:


> That is sweet! Your comp never stops amazing me Corey!
> 
> Along with Omega's (R.I.P.)



nope, never stops! lol


----------



## StrangleHold

Those NZXT Apollo cases just suck dont they . Over time I have ordered over 15 of them and still have 2 and they all have been good cases, only one came without a side (weird) and thats the only problem I have had with them. Thinking about selling my black one and order the NZXT Zero
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146029


----------



## Ramodkk

MBGraphics said:


> Same here...That thing is ultra sexy now!
> 
> What happend to OMEGA???



What? uh, oh! hehe nothing, I was talking about his computer 

I think I need to go back and clarify that! 



StrangleHold said:


> Those NZXT Apollo cases just suck dont they . Over time I have ordered over 15 of them and still have 2 and they all have been good cases, only one came without a side (weird) and thats the only problem I have had with them. Thinking about selling my black one and order the NZXT Zero
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146029



That thing looks tight!


----------



## mep916

That is sick, thatguy.


----------



## Ramodkk

Oh your comp looks really nice also Mike.  I saw your pics the other day.


----------



## Ramodkk

Holy crap, the NZXT Zero comes with all 8 fans in the box!  

Nice!


----------



## cohen

ThatGuy16 said:


> Thanks, they are 5.1



I have 5.1 X 540's

Are your's the X 530's???


----------



## mep916

ramodkk said:


> Oh your comp looks really nice also Mike.  I saw your pics the other day.



ha ha. Thanks.


----------



## MBGraphics

hmm..Then what happend to OMEGA's comp?


----------



## ThatGuy16

Thanks, i love it. I'm just trying to break past 4.3Ghz, i'm having some problems 



vk3fcll said:


> I have 5.1 X 540's
> 
> Are your's the X 530's???




X 530's.


----------



## cohen

ThatGuy16 said:


> X 530's.



Thought So... i have the X 540's and they have the remote sound control and they can be 2.1 or 5.1 - My brother has the 2.1 speakers and they are the same controls as yours.

I was going to get X 530's but MSY computers didn't have them - and now i'm happy with the X 540's and not wanting the X 530's they were $10 cheaper but i like them.

My X 540's were $85 AU


----------



## Ramodkk

MBGraphics said:


> hmm..Then what happend to OMEGA's comp?



He sold it...in pieces! Mwa haha ha ha ha. Nevermind.


----------



## MBGraphics

hmm...Did I miss somthing? haha
Is there a post that he put up explaining what happend?

You have me curious now


----------



## Vizy

MBGraphics said:


> hmm...Did I miss somthing? haha
> Is there a post that he put up explaining what happend?
> 
> You have me curious now



http://www.computerforum.com/114937-fs-q6600-2900xt-p35-ram-hd-s-wc-parts-more.html

right there,


----------



## MBGraphics

Oh, wow...

Didnt see that comin, but in many ways it's for the better anyway.


----------



## wiwazevedo

ThatGuy16 said:


> Thanks OMEGA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get pics of the pump and res later.
> 
> My load temps are my idle temps on air



wow.
im very impressed


----------



## ThatGuy16

Thanks

Here are a couple more pics.






I'm not sure how your suppose to mount this thing, but i found some velcro in the box, it seems to have done the trick


----------



## Kornowski

That looks great, man! 

Why are you using two PSU's though?


----------



## ThatGuy16

Thanks, I was only using the one on the desk for leak testing, that way if it leaks the whole computer won't be on for it to fry


----------



## Kornowski

Ah right, good thinking!

I'd have tested the loop out of my computer, on the floor... In the garden... on a rubber mat. 

Enjoy it!
P.S. Change your sig!


----------



## ThatGuy16

Changed 

I don't think I'll be changing cases anytime soon. As that was a major PITA, don't look forward to doing it again


----------



## vroom_skies

Here are some new ones.
Sry for the bad pics.











Bob


----------



## Geoff

ramodkk said:


> That is sweet! Your comp never stops amazing me Corey!
> 
> Along with Omega's (R.I.P.)





Vizy93 said:


> i cant believe he did that.





MBGraphics said:


> Same here...That thing is ultra sexy now!
> 
> What happend to OMEGA???





MBGraphics said:


> hmm..Then what happend to OMEGA's comp?





MBGraphics said:


> Oh, wow...
> 
> Didnt see that comin, but in many ways it's for the better anyway.


Yup, I sold it in parts.  I'm glad now though because I'm spending more time doing other things other then spending time on the computer.



ThatGuy16 said:


> I'm not sure how your suppose to mount this thing, but i found some velcro in the box, it seems to have done the trick


Looking good!

I did it the same way, I used some sticky tape and stuck it to the side of my case.  Easy to refill that way also.


----------



## G25r8cer

OMG thatguy16!!! That thing is fricken sweet looking. I love all the different colors!! Is that a fan controller for the fans on the water cooled radiator?


----------



## ThatGuy16

[-0MEGA-];939779 said:
			
		

> Yup, I sold it in parts.  I'm glad now though because I'm spending more time doing other things other then spending time on the computer.
> 
> 
> Looking good!
> 
> I did it the same way, I used some sticky tape and stuck it to the side of my case.  Easy to refill that way also.


Thanks, i'll probably need to get me some two sided tape. That velcro does OK, but it does look straight 


g25racer said:


> OMG thatguy16!!! That thing is fricken sweet looking. I love all the different colors!! Is that a fan controller for the fans on the water cooled radiator?



Yeah, its for the radiator


----------



## G25r8cer

ThatGuy16 said:


> Yeah, its for the radiator



Sweet!! Now all you need to do is swap the fans out with blue led fans. LOL


----------



## ThatGuy16

nah, those fans are much stronger than any LED fan 

@ Vroom Skies, i love the triple monitor setup 


And from the pic whore..


----------



## MBGraphics

Stop! Your making me even more jelious!


----------



## cohen

I plan....i "plan" to get dual screen when i get a job at the start of next year.  

I'll need to buy - another monitor and a video card. 

my father disagrees that i should do it - you don't need two screens. Well i'm going to do it i love the dual screen and would use it heaps!


----------



## voyagerfan99

@Thatguy16 - Sexy! 



vk3fcll said:


> I plan....i "plan" to get dual screen when i get a job at the start of next year.
> 
> I'll need to buy - another monitor and a video card.
> 
> my father disagrees that i should do it - you don't need two screens. Well i'm going to do it i love the dual screen and would use it heaps!



I love it too. Some people ask why and I just say that it gives me more room to work (which it does). some even think I have two computers in my room 

I'm friends with retards


----------



## cohen

voyagerfan99 said:


> @Thatguy16 - Sexy!
> 
> 
> 
> I love it too. Some people ask why and I just say that it gives me more room to work (which it does). some even think I have two computers in my room
> 
> I'm friends with retards



Well at school for Light + Sound team for our studio recording computer we have dual screen and it is really good ... we have the recording on one screen and the mixer on the other... we love it!

But i want it a lot i use it on my grandfather's laptop just it is to slow !! to do anything!..... but i use the DELL  the dell is alright but anyway... i can't wait to get dual screen... i need around $300 AU to get the video card and another 19" monitor.


----------



## G25r8cer

vk3fcll said:


> Well at school for Light + Sound team for our studio recording computer we have dual screen and it is really good ... we have the recording on one screen and the mixer on the other... we love it!
> 
> But i want it a lot i use it on my grandfather's laptop just it is to slow !! to do anything!..... but i use the DELL  the dell is alright but anyway... i can't wait to get dual screen... i need around $300 AU to get the video card and another 19" monitor.



I plan on going triple screen with a TH2GO!! You should check them out! They are great for gaming but, i'll need a better graphics card for that.


----------



## Ramodkk

ThatGuy16 has the sickest comp doesn't he? (both looks and performance)


----------



## MBGraphics

ramodkk said:


> ThatGuy16 has the sickest comp doesn't he? (both looks and performance)



Yup


----------



## cohen

g25racer said:


> I plan on going triple screen with a TH2GO!! You should check them out! They are great for gaming but, i'll need a better graphics card for that.



 When you do it post pics up!


----------



## mep916

ramodkk said:


> ThatGuy16 has the sickest comp doesn't he? (both looks and performance)



Yes, I'd have to agree.


----------



## Shane

ramodkk said:


> ThatGuy16 has the sickest comp doesn't he? (both looks and performance)



Sick rig yeah...not sure on the colour though but everyone has diffrent taste


----------



## Geoff

His rig definitely looks better then the way I had my WC system installed


----------



## Kornowski

PIC WHORE! 

I just did some cable management, I think it looks a lot better now! I snapped the head off a SATA cable though 

I'll post some pictures up when I get back from college...


----------



## Kornowski

Here's some for you, What do you think?  

I spent about 2 hours, re-wiring some of the cables... 

(Some are a little grainy as I had to put the ISO up!)


----------



## PabloTeK

Looks good Danny!  If you fancy a challenge try one of these: http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/info_3726.html

It's designed to control fans and yet keep the system cool, Scan used one intheir Dream PC for 2007, no idea how it works, there's an explanation which I'm sure some people would find interesting...







Not me though.

EDIT: Out of interest, what camera do you use?


----------



## Kornowski

PabloTeK said:


> Looks good Danny!  If you fancy a challenge try one of these: http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/info_3726.html
> 
> It's designed to control fans and yet keep the system cool, Scan used one intheir Dream PC for 2007, no idea how it works, there's an explanation which I'm sure some people would find interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not me though.
> 
> EDIT: Out of interest, what camera do you use?



Thanks Paul! 

Haha! Wow! That would be a challenge, eh! Hmmm, £46, I think I'll pass  

It's a Canon IXUS 800 IS


----------



## PabloTeK

Cool, looks a lot sleeker and compact than the camera I use!


----------



## Kornowski

PabloTeK said:


> Cool, looks a lot sleeker and compact than the camera I use!



Yeah, It's pretty small! I'm sure you can get it cheaper than Amazon though! 
What do you use?


----------



## PabloTeK

An Olympus E-300 I got for free, the small problem is that the raw photos are 13MB each!


----------



## lucky7

damn thats some nice cable management. Did that opening come with the antec 900 or did u drill it? I have an nzxt apollo and its my first build and right now the wires r all over the place. There just sticking out of the bays. I need somewhere else to hide them if u kno a good spot to put them.


----------



## Kornowski

lucky7 said:


> damn thats some nice cable management. Did that opening come with the antec 900 or did u drill it? I have an nzxt apollo and its my first build and right now the wires r all over the place. There just sticking out of the bays. I need somewhere else to hide them if u kno a good spot to put them.



Thanks!

Nah, it didn't come with the one at the bottom, I got it modded 

Behind the MOBO tray is a great place!


----------



## G25r8cer

Thats some great cable management! Here's mine! It's not bad for a stock hp case but i could do better. Nevermind the rigging of the rear fan, this is an older pic before I got another fan. LOL That fan is from my old psu. LOL  I think gonna open her back up this weekend and start cleaning it up more. Were's my cable ties? LOL


----------



## Ramodkk

Wow, is the case backwards? It's like a mirrored image! Never seen the PSU on the right side. Or am I just being dumb?? 

Here's a really cheap setup we just got today. Gotta love them Semprons!


----------



## ThatGuy16

[-0MEGA-];940273 said:
			
		

> His rig definitely looks better then the way I had my WC system installed




I'm loving it, my temps are great! I can't get past 4.3Ghz still though, believe it or not, i think my motherboard is hitting its limit 

Or, i'm hitting a FSB wall 


Kornowski said:


> Here's some for you, What do you think?
> 
> I spent about 2 hours, re-wiring some of the cables...
> 
> (Some are a little grainy as I had to put the ISO up!)


Looks great 


ramodkk said:


> Wow, is the case backwards? It's like a mirrored image! Never seen the PSU on the right side. Or am I just being dumb??
> 
> Here's a really cheap setup we just got today. Gotta love them Semprons!



Nice, did you build it?


----------



## Ramodkk

Yeah, well not just me, my dad wats to start this little computer business, and sell comps. So this is the first one so far!


----------



## patrickv

well not pc's but a lot of power and usb cables tied together


----------



## cohen

patrickv said:


> well not pc's but a lot of power and usb cables tied together



you wouldn't have a male to male usb cable by and chance???  

Nah i just need one for my external hard drive - but i'll get one over in AUS - cheaper


----------



## cohen

ramodkk said:


> Wow, is the case backwards? It's like a mirrored image! Never seen the PSU on the right side. Or am I just being dumb??
> 
> Here's a really cheap setup we just got today. Gotta love them Semprons!



A computer link mine - no video card , AMD CPU, 2GB ram 



 

In the pic i have a video card in my computer - but it's not working for some reason  - it's only a 128MB so i'll wait to i get the $$$ and get dual screen 

Have a better look at my pics - My Website

Username - cf
Password - computer


----------



## g4m3rof1337

ramodkk said:


> Wow, is the case backwards? It's like a mirrored image! Never seen the PSU on the right side. Or am I just being dumb??



Usually Computers made my Manufacturers like Gateway, Dell and HP, have the side panel on the right side of the case. 

My Gateway has that, I modded a window on it, and its on the right side. 
Catches some eyes at LANs. Its my Server now.


----------



## patrickv

vk3fcll said:


> you wouldn't have a male to male usb cable by and chance???
> 
> Nah i just need one for my external hard drive - but i'll get one over in AUS - cheaper



i have a dozen of those !! am not using em, might come in handy later on


----------



## cohen

vk3fcll said:


> you wouldn't have a male to male usb cable by and chance???
> 
> Nah i just need one for my external hard drive - but i'll get one over in AUS - cheaper





patrickv said:


> i have a dozen of those !! am not using em, might come in handy later on



WOW  i wouldn't of thought that you would have one or dozens!


----------



## G25r8cer

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Usually Computers made my Manufacturers like Gateway, Dell and HP, have the side panel on the right side of the case.
> 
> My Gateway has that, I modded a window on it, and its on the right side.
> Catches some eyes at LANs. Its my Server now.



Exactly!! Mines an HP. I was actually planning on buying a piece of plexi and make a window kit this weekend. What do I have to loose b/c im prob getting a new case soon anyways.


----------



## wiwazevedo

patrickv said:


> well not pc's but a lot of power and usb cables tied together



hahaha a random box of powercables FTW!!!!


----------



## G25r8cer

Thats a lot of cables!!!


----------



## cohen

g25racer said:


> Thats a lot of cables!!!



Would be interesting how much it would cost for the whole lot.

Depending on the cable

I know a power cable is about.... uuummm... $5.95 AU i think.....


----------



## patrickv

So much for a neat desk !!! lool


----------



## Shane

patrickv said:


> So much for a neat desk !!! lool



wow dude where do you work lol


----------



## voyagerfan99

Too many mice


----------



## G25r8cer

voyagerfan99 said:


> Too many mice



No kidding! Wow, that laptop hinge is weird!!


----------



## Archangel

couldn't resist posting these (again!  )

when I finally cleaned up the mess called my desk, I will/might post some pic's of the 'whole' setup ^^


----------



## Ramodkk

Nice Arch! That Asus cooler looks sick! 

Hey what case is that? I'm liking the huge side window...


----------



## G25r8cer

Man that CPU cooler is HUGE!!!


----------



## Archangel

ramodkk said:


> Hey what case is that? I'm liking the huge side window...



its the Aeroengine II  (from aero cool).   I didn't pick it because of the siewindow tough, but because the front intake looks like a plane's engine ^^


----------



## jamesy

Got a new CPU cooler yesterday, as I saw the zalman CNPS9700 for AU$85 on a site. And when I took it out of the box I instantly realized it wasn't going to fit. And, with me being a jerk and all, mounted it like this (facing downwards), as this is the only way I could do it:






Everything seems to be fine; my CPU on idle is at about 47 C, down from about 70 C with the stock Celeron D cooler. But is it worth trying to flog this cooler off on ebay and buying the CNPS9500? Or will it be fine facing downwards?


----------



## Archangel

it'll be fine facing downwards, its just that the 'hot' air from the cooler will pass through the powersupply, instead of throught the rear fan, leaving the case right away.  (shouldnt be a real problem tough  )


----------



## patrickv

g25racer said:


> No kidding! Wow, that laptop hinge is weird!!



never seen a thinkpad before ? anyhoo my KVM





and my KVM hard at work


----------



## funkysnair

my updated look-new graphics, hard drive, psu, water cooling block, temp guage, 2 gig extra ram....


----------



## Archangel

=o   is it just me or does like half the forum have a 900 case?    (don't get me wrong tough, nice setup!  )


----------



## funkysnair

Archangel said:


> =o   is it just me or does like half the forum have a 900 case?    (don't get me wrong tough, nice setup!  )



lol-yeh!! everyone must have one


----------



## Ramodkk

Archangel said:


> its the Aeroengine II  (from aero cool).   I didn't pick it because of the siewindow tough, but because the front intake looks like a plane's engine ^^



Haha I see! It does look like a plane's engine!  Nice!



Archangel said:


> =o   is it just me or does like half the forum have a 900 case?    (don't get me wrong tough, nice setup!  )



+2

I know! But they do look very good. I'm happy with my NZXT Apollo *ORANGE* though.


----------



## Kornowski

Antec 900's are awesome, I don't know why people slate them all the time!


----------



## funkysnair

yes they are-i am going to build a new computer not using the antec, i want something bigger that can house a water cooling kit complete inside.

i know i got close with mine but there was no room for double rad


----------



## Kornowski

That WC'ing looks awesome!


----------



## funkysnair

Kornowski said:


> That WC'ing looks awesome!



cheers mate-my next one will be made of seperate bits rather than a full system to go with my new intel rig Oooooooooooo.... more £'s


----------



## G25r8cer

I love the Antec 900 but I believe you just ruined the image it was giving by using water cooling. Just my thought!!


----------



## ducis

antec 900 WCing= eww 
i had to work long and hard to get mine all internal
P120.3 are massive
ill post some pics soon


----------



## Geoff

firsttimebuilder said:


> antec 900 WCing= eww
> i had to work long and hard to get mine all internal
> P120.3 are massive
> ill post some pics soon


I was able to get the pump in the 900, but the triple fan radiator had to be mounted on top.


----------



## ThatGuy16

That 900 looks great!



			
				[-0MEGA-];943201 said:
			
		

> I was able to get the pump in the 900, but the triple fan radiator had to be mounted on top.



thats about the only place to mount that thing, all external for me 

 i ended up sticking the res to to my case with that sticky pad made for the pump, lol























I made this in photoshop


----------



## MBGraphics

:drools:
soo sexxxyyyy..hahhaha 

That A-900 looks great also.
Oh, and Kornowski, your's looks pretty sexy with the blue/green lighting combo


----------



## theasian100

heres mine XD


----------



## G25r8cer

Hey Thatguy16!! That has be the cleanest and nicest combo of the case and lights I have seen in a while!!


----------



## cohen

Theasian100 - Where are the speakers???


----------



## Ambushed

vk3fcll said:


> Theasian100 - Where are the speakers???



He's got headphones.


----------



## cohen

Ambushed said:


> He's got headphones.



oh ok....


----------



## shenry

Thatguy16 that looks very nice.

Kornowski those green lights look great!


----------



## Kornowski

shenry said:


> Thatguy16 that looks very nice.
> 
> Kornowski those green lights look great!



Ha! Thanks man!


----------



## funkysnair

g25racer said:


> I love the Antec 900 but I believe you just ruined the image it was giving by using water cooling. Just my thought!!



eh? image? its a case!!!


----------



## Ramodkk

Corey, tell me the secret for that beauty of an Apollo you got there. Mine looks half as good as yours! 

Hehe nah but seriously, how do you do cable management? I'm really gonna have to try passing some cables through the back panel as you told me one time..


----------



## ThatGuy16

Kornowski said:


> Ha! Thanks man!


The 900 looks good, you should get a SATA optical drive so you don't have an IDE cable..  


ramodkk said:


> Corey, tell me the secret for that beauty of an Apollo you got there. Mine looks half as good as yours!
> 
> Hehe nah but seriously, how do you do cable management? I'm really gonna have to try passing some cables through the back panel as you told me one time..



What you see is what you get 

Nah, i have most of the molex stuff all run behind the motherboard tray.


----------



## Kornowski

ThatGuy16 said:


> The 900 looks good, you should get a SATA optical drive so you don't have an IDE cable..
> 
> 
> What you see is what you get
> 
> Nah, i have most of the molex stuff all run behind the motherboard tray.



I know, Yeah, I was going to but, I guess just for looks, it aint worth spending the money


----------



## theasian100

vk3fcll said:


> Theasian100 - Where are the speakers???



haha sorry XD i have the X-540's so their hung on the ceiling


----------



## cohen

theasian100 said:


> haha sorry XD i have the X-540's so their hung on the ceiling



 wow - i have the same X 540's


----------



## Ramodkk

For those of you 5.1 speaker users, the "Rear" speakers were meant to be actually placed behind you!


----------



## cohen

ramodkk said:


> For those of you 5.1 speaker users, the "Rear" speakers were meant to be actually placed behind you!



Yeah i know but i have no room for them behind me.


----------



## theasian100

vk3fcll said:


> Yeah i know but i have no room for them behind me.



that why you go for the sky


----------



## Ramodkk

Put them in your ceiling... duct tape?


----------



## ThatGuy16

His 5.1 speakers are arranged MUCH better than mine 

I have no place to put mine though


----------



## theasian100

ramodkk said:


> Put them in your ceiling... duct tape?



hahaha Thats EXACTLY how you do it XD jk lol
just shove a screw into the wall and slide on the speaker lol


----------



## cohen

theasian100 said:


> hahaha Thats EXACTLY how you do it XD jk lol
> just shove a screw into the wall and slide on the speaker lol



aaaahhhhh i see - just had a look at the bottom of mine. I see how you do it. Dad would kill me if i did that!!!!!


----------



## Geoff

vk3fcll said:


> wow - i have the same X 540's



Yaesu FT-7800 FTW!!!!!!








(BTW, thats not where it's currently mounted, and those wires are now gone).


----------



## cohen

vk3fcll said:


> wow - i have the same X 540's





			
				[-0MEGA-];943957 said:
			
		

> Yaesu FT-7800 FTW!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (BTW, thats not where it's currently mounted, and those wires are now gone).



e-mail me now!!!!! [email protected]

We can talk on the radio. Do you have IRLP?????

Can me on node 6300 listening now


----------



## Mankz_91

Well, I havn't been on here for ages, so here's my PC.

Its now a fairly 'cheap' system as my other passion is music and I'm spending every penny I own on CD's at the moment..

E2200 @ 3.3Ghz, 2Gb 8500 Corsair Dominator, DFI DK P35-2TRS (best mobo ever!), X1800 XT, 520W Corsair, LG DVD, Hitachi 160Gb internal + WD 500Gb External, Noiseblocker XL2's @ 7.5v, custon 1/2" watercooling, Dell e248FWP + Viewsonic VX922, Logitech VX revolution and a Saitek eclipse.


----------



## Shane

ohh very nice,whats your gfx card?


----------



## Mankz_91

2 year old Connect3d X1800 XT 256Mb with an EK full cover waterblock. I think I need to upgrade it


----------



## Shane

nice overclock mate,whats your cpu temps idle?


----------



## Mankz_91

@ 3.3Ghz, 23~24*C and highest i've seen under load is ~ 32* after 4 hours of COD4. GPU has never hit 40* either.


----------



## Shane

wow thats great,i never realy thought about water cooling because just incase it leaks you know.


----------



## Mankz_91

I've had it for two years now and no leaks. Aslong as you're careful and precise and test properly, its hard to get it wrong.


----------



## Shane

awesome,I seen this vid on youtube where his liquid cooler leaked from the cpu on to his 7800GTX in SLI i think and his sound card.

completly ruined them 

here

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRLEOg0R7HU


----------



## Mankz_91

Thats a very bad set-up though, using the rather dubious Coolermaster kit.


----------



## funkysnair

whats the matter with coolermaster? i heard the same about mine thermaltake-


----------



## Mankz_91

Coolermaster and thermaltake and the like watercooling kits are know for weak pumps, inefficant rads, bad cpu blocks and small tubing. I have and allways will swear by 'choose your own kits' and make sure you get good parts. Laing pumps, Black ice or thermochill rads, D-Tek, Ek or Danger Den blocks.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Buying a water cooling kit is like buying a pre built PC. So you build your own.


----------



## Mankz_91

ThatGuy16 said:


> Buying a water cooling kit is like buying a pre built PC. So you build your own.



Couldn't have put it better myself.


----------



## funkysnair

ThatGuy16 said:


> Buying a water cooling kit is like buying a pre built PC. So you build your own.




just cos its pre built doesnt make it crap, people in here say the antec900 is rubish etc its not cos im sittin here lookin at it with a thermaltake watercooling kit with zalman northbridge block and its mint wahooooo


----------



## Mankz_91

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=182956&highlight=Thermaltake


----------



## djcon

My Setup(Taken with my Blackberry  )




















My Wall of Achievements, lol. Diploma, CD's, Flyers, Tickets.


----------



## Mankz_91

Nice decks!


----------



## djcon

haha thanks man, could use some new tables... but won't be for a while... these bad boys still got a bunch of time left on em, lol.


----------



## funkysnair

Mankz_91 said:


> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=182956&highlight=Thermaltake



yeh i get your point.

i have upgrade cpu block with high polished copper throughout, copper rads and an 500ltr/hr pump there all thermaltake and have worked non stop.

i did however have doubts about there standard cpu block...

no i wouldnt get another pre built setup but its not as bad as everyone says


----------



## Ramodkk

Meet Optimus Prime:


----------



## funkysnair

Mankz_91 said:


> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=182956&highlight=Thermaltake



yeh i get your point.

i have upgrade cpu block with high polished copper throughout, copper rads and an 500ltr/hr pump there all thermaltake and have worked non stop.

i did however have doubts about there standard cpu block...

no i wouldnt get another pre built setup but its not as bad as everyone says


----------



## ThatGuy16

ramodkk said:


> Meet Optimus Prime:





I got this ram cooler on, i had to put a piece of that foam that comes with your motherboard on top of the graphics card, so they don't touch. hehe


----------



## Ramodkk

Looking nice man! 

Hey how many cathodes do you have? where did you place them?

That cooler looks tight! and yeah I see the piece of foam! 

BTW: did you take that pic with the Fujifilm S700? I'm getting it very soon!


----------



## ThatGuy16

I have two 12" cathodes, one on bottom, and the other on top. 

Yeah, thats with the S700, i bought a small desk tripod so that i can use the advanced settings without flash 

Its a very nice camera! (takes alot of learning though lol)


----------



## Ramodkk

Yeah I have a little desk tripod too. See the pic in my sig? It looks pretty clear becuase I used no flash thanks to that might little tripod of mine! 

I bet the S700 _is _a nice camera.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Yeah, its $170 on newegg. Can't beat the price! I remember when it was almost $300


----------



## vroom_skies

The new laptops came!
There are all IbM's (Lenovo). Two are R61i's and the other is a T61.











The T61 is a awesome machine.
Bob


----------



## Ramodkk

ThatGuy16 said:


> Yeah, its $170 on newegg. Can't beat the price! I remember when it was almost $300



Wow! that high? 

Highest I saw it at was $190 some time ago.

Glad it's cheaper now though 

@ Vroom:

That T61 looks pretty good man! Loving your monitor!


----------



## MBGraphics

Ive been meaning to do this for a long time, and ive finaly found the time to do it 
I know it's an ugly POS, but eh, w/e 

the comp




the monitor




one of the 2 speakers for my stereo




the stereo (330 watts of pure power)




the gauges




320GB Seagate FreeAgent Pro external HD





hope you like it, let me know what you think 

Cant wait to get the new rig


----------



## Kill Bill

Very 2004


----------



## Motoxrdude

MBGraphics said:


> I
> the stereo (330 watts of pure power)


LOL. My receiver is 250W x 4 and I paid $30 for it.


----------



## Kornowski

Looks great, Mike! 

ThatGuy, does the OCZ XTC really do anything? I was thinking of getting one, but heard it was really loud?


----------



## MBGraphics

This is why I never posted my set-up...I knew I would just get ragged on because I dont go out an buy thousands of dollars worth of new shit every year, im a little more old fashioned, I buy somthing decent-really nice now, then later on down the road when it's almost dead or Its broken, I buy new stuff. I dont blow my money replacing things that dont NEED to be replaced.

kornowski- thanks


----------



## Kornowski

Bah, dont take notice, Mike! 

I'm a little different though, I have a tendency to get bored of things fast...


----------



## MBGraphics

Oh trust me, If I had that kind of money, I would have a new T.V, new computer, new stereo, new ipod, a PS3/Xbox360 instead of the PS2 i have now, a new DVD player (prolly blueray) and a new printer.
but I dont, so I have to deal with the old stuff I have for now 

Oh well, i'll be getting the computer at the end of the summer, that will be worth the wait


----------



## Kornowski

Haha, wouldn't we all! 

Have you picked out what you want in your new computer?


----------



## MBGraphics

Yeah, Ive got just about everything picked out here: https://secure.newegg.com/NewVersion/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.asp?ID=6069245

I know i'll keep makin some minor adjustments here and there though.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Kornowski said:


> Looks great, Mike!
> 
> ThatGuy, does the OCZ XTC really do anything? I was thinking of getting one, but heard it was really loud?



I can't hear it at all, it does help cool down the ram when overclocking


----------



## Vizy

MBGraphics said:


> Yeah, Ive got just about everything picked out here: https://secure.newegg.com/NewVersion/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.asp?ID=6069245
> 
> I know i'll keep makin some minor adjustments here and there though.



lol...can i have your password and your newegg.com ID?



oh, i was sarcastic. its just that i cant see ur wishlist, i just see the login page.


----------



## MBGraphics

Oops, how do i fix that?

EDIT: never mind, i think you can see it now here: http://secure.newegg.com/Shopping/ShoppingCart.aspx?submit=ChangeItem


----------



## Ramodkk

MBGraphics said:


> I dont blow my money replacing things that dont NEED to be replaced.



That's ^ how my dad wants me to approach upgrading my comp.



Kornowski said:


> I have a tendency to get bored of things fast...



That's ^ my mind thinking the real deal!


----------



## G25r8cer

Motoxrdude said:


> LOL. My receiver is 250W x 4 and I paid $30 for it.



Dang!! Im just using my JVC 460watt stereo that hooked up to my pc.


----------



## CMF175

[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


here it is


----------



## mep916

MBGraphics said:


> Oops, how do i fix that?



You have to make the wish list public. Click on the "share" link somewhere on your wish list page.


----------



## MBGraphics

Ya, i hit the share link, and it shows that it's "shared" but i dont know for some reason it wont work.
Did you try this link?: http://secure.newegg.com/Shopping/ShoppingCart.aspx?submit=ChangeItem


----------



## djcon

Shopping cart link dosn't work, lol, sorry... Try taking a screenie?


----------



## MBGraphics

I suck at this 

 	Qty. 	Product Description 	Unit Price 	Savings 	Total Price 

Update 	NZXT Apollo Black SECC Steel Chassis ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail 
Model #: Apollo BLACK NP
Item #: N82E16811146025

Return Policy: Standard Return Policy

In Stock 
Mail-in Rebate 	$89.99 	-$20.00 Instant   	$69.99 

Update 	NZXT SENTRY 1 Controller Panel - Retail 
Model #: SENTRY 1
Item #: N82E16811992002

Return Policy: Standard Return Policy

In Stock 	$24.99 	  	$24.99 

Update 	GIGABYTE GA-EP35-DS3R LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Dynamic Energy Saver Ultra Durable II Intel Motherboard - Retail 
Model #: GA-EP35-DS3R
Item #: N82E16813128086

Return Policy: Limited 30-Day Return Policy

In Stock 	$132.99 	  	$132.99 

Update 	DIAMOND Viper 3870PE4512SB Radeon HD 3870 512MB 256-bit GDDR4 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported Video Card - Retail 
Model #: 3870PE4512SB
Item #: N82E16814103050

Return Policy: Limited Non-Refundable 30-Day Return Policy

In Stock 
Mail-in Rebate 	$199.99 	-$20.00 Instant   	$179.99 

Update 	OCZ GameXStream OCZ700GXSSLI ATX12V 700W Power Supply - Retail 
Model #: OCZ700GXSSLI
Item #: N82E16817341002

Return Policy: Standard Return Policy

In Stock 
Mail-in Rebate 	$149.99 	-$20.00 Instant   	$129.99 

Update 	Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield 2.4GHz LGA 775 Quad-Core Processor Model HH80562PH0568M - OEM 
Model #: HH80562PH0568M
Item #: N82E16819115018

Return Policy: Processors (CPUs) Return Policy

In Stock 	$234.99 	  	$234.99 

Update 	Patriot Extreme Performance 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model PDC22G8500ELK - Retail 
Model #: PDC22G8500ELK
Item #: N82E16820220161

Return Policy: Memory (Modules, USB) Return Policy

In Stock 
Mail-in Rebate 	$79.99 	  	$159.98 

Update 	Rosewill RCR-102 52-in-1 USB 2.0 Card Reader - Retail 
Model #: RCR-102
Item #: N82E16820223073

Return Policy: Standard Return Policy

In Stock 	$16.99 	-$2.00 Instant   	$14.99 

Update 	Logitech G15 2-Tone USB Wired Standard Gaming Keyboard - Retail 
Model #: 920-000379
Item #: N82E16823126034

Return Policy: Standard Return Policy

In Stock 	$89.99 	  	$89.99 

Update 	SAMSUNG 20X DVD±R DVD Burner Black SATA Model SH-S203B - OEM 
Model #: SH-S203B
Item #: N82E16827151153

Return Policy: Standard Return Policy

In Stock 	$29.99 	  	$29.99 

Update 	Creative 70SB046A00000 7.1 Channels PCI Interface Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer Fatal1ty Professional Series - Retail 
Model #: 70SB046A00000
Item #: N82E16829102005

Return Policy: Standard Return Policy

In Stock 	$135.99 	  	$135.99 

Update 	Microsoft Windows Vista 64-Bit Home Premium for System Builders Single Pack DVD - OEM 
Model #: 66I-00788
Item #: N82E16832116204

Return Policy: Software Return Policy

In Stock 	$109.99 	-$10.00 Instant   	$99.99 

Update 	ZALMAN CNPS9700 LED 110mm 2 Ball CPU Cooler - Retail 
Model #: CNPS9700 LED
Item #: N82E16835118019

Return Policy: Standard Return Policy

In Stock 	$79.99 	-$20.00 Instant   	$59.99 
Subtotal:	$1,363.86

Select All - Select None


----------



## ThatGuy16

That looks pretty good to me


----------



## mep916

MBGraphics said:


> Ya, i hit the share link, and it shows that it's "shared" but i dont know for some reason it wont work.
> Did you try this link?: http://secure.newegg.com/Shopping/ShoppingCart.aspx?submit=ChangeItem



Check it tomorrow. For some reason, shared wish lists aren't shared immediately. 

The build looks good.


----------



## MBGraphics

Cool 
Now I just need to finish saving up for it


----------



## Kornowski

ThatGuy16 said:


> I can't hear it at all, it does help cool down the ram when overclocking



Oh right, Sweet! I may get one, I don't think I need one yet though, as I have my RAM undervolted... by 0.4v 

Haha! Exactly, Omar! 

That looks awesome, Mike! Yeah, it'll be well worth the wait!


----------



## Kornowski




----------



## patrickv

kornoski you wear glasses mate ?  lol, am kidding 
i was laughing at the icon size on Vista... and funny enough you're showing off your ubuntu install eh ?


----------



## Kornowski

patrickv said:


> kornoski you wear glasses mate ?  lol, am kidding
> i was laughing at the icon size on Vista... and funny enough you're showing off your ubuntu install eh ?



Haha! Nah, I don't wear glasses 
I like them big, I don't know why... 

Yeah, pretty much


----------



## patrickv

here's mine, my pc feeling sleepy 





and here's *THE DUMP* in my room 





from left to right
A pc i don't even know where i got it from, My Old casing (see ubuntu sticker), and the compaq i got from the office i was mentioning in the other thread !!


----------



## voyagerfan99

patrickv said:


> here's mine, my pc feeling sleepy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from left to right
> A pc i don't even know where i got it from, My Old casing (see ubuntu sticker), and the compaq i got from the office i was mentioning in the other thread !!



I edited the image link. they weren't appearing.

EDIT: Hmm. they still aren't.


----------



## footballstevo75

Ubuntu FTW!


----------



## AlienMenace

*My System*

This is my System


----------



## cohen

Over the weekend - i'll take pics of my brother's, sister's, and parents comps and post them on here


----------



## patrickv

getting ready to fix the printer, no idea if i woud be able to do so !!!


----------



## patrickv

voyagerfan99 said:


> I edited the image link. they weren't appearing.
> 
> EDIT: Hmm. they still aren't.



yeah i noticed yesterday when i posted them, the link was correct though, just not displaying, i thought it was just an issue on my side thats why i didnt bother to fix, works now


----------



## Kill Bill

New Pics of my Hackintosh

Google was the only place I could upload images






And proof screenshot of desktop. 
(iATKOS is the maker of Leopard hacking to work on a pc)


----------



## Archangel

Got the Corsair cooler installed again.  (was afraid it'd opstruct airflow to the cpu cooler, but it works alright ^^ )
also, scooped my Dad's monitor.   he has/had trouble with it going off (or on standby, cant remember, anyways, the screen went black all the time)   didn't have a problem so far tough.   have to get myself a DVI cable for it tough, since its still connectd through VGA atm.

my excuses for the mess btw.


----------



## patrickv

Kill Bill said:


> And proof screenshot of desktop.
> (iATKOS is the maker of Leopard hacking to work on a pc)



we know that already 
i dare you to try software update !! lool
couldn't help but notice you have lara croft action figures !!!


----------



## Geoff

Kill Bill said:


> (iATKOS is the maker of Leopard hacking to work on a pc)


I have that and tried the guide to dual-booting that with Vista, although I get the kernel crash screen when I try to boot it up, not sure exactly what went wrong, but I'll get to figuring it out eventually.

BTW, I have v1.0iR2.


----------



## Kill Bill

patrickv said:


> we know that already
> i dare you to try software update !! lool
> couldn't help but notice you have lara croft action figures !!!


What shes my hero.


			
				[-0MEGA-];947647 said:
			
		

> I have that and tried the guide to dual-booting that with Vista, although I get the kernel crash screen when I try to boot it up, not sure exactly what went wrong, but I'll get to figuring it out eventually.
> 
> BTW, I have v1.0iR2.


If you were 680i you had to update to r3. 

Heres the links to guides

http://www.insanelymac.com/

if you have a 680i mobo:
http://forum.insanelymac.com/index.php?showtopic=87901

p35= good luck. I only know one guide but that requires a retail copy of leopard.


----------



## Kill Bill

patrickv said:


> we know that already
> i dare you to try software update !! lool
> couldn't help but notice you have lara croft action figures !!!



I'm doing software update atm. Unticked all the system updates. 'bought iLife 08 after pics and iMovie 08 wont work and requires the update to fix it.


----------



## Cleric7x9

Archangel said:


> Got the Corsair cooler installed again.  (was afraid it'd opstruct airflow to the cpu cooler, but it works alright ^^ )
> also, scooped my Dad's monitor.   he has/had trouble with it going off (or on standby, cant remember, anyways, the screen went black all the time)   didn't have a problem so far tough.   have to get myself a DVI cable for it tough, since its still connectd through VGA atm.
> 
> my excuses for the mess btw.



did you steal my scissors?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Going to run to the store tomorrow, pick up some air cans and cable management solutions. And perhaps create a side panel..


----------



## G25r8cer

Def needs some cable management but, doesnt everyone's pc?


----------



## Geoff

Kill Bill said:


> What shes my hero.
> If you were 680i you had to update to r3.
> 
> Heres the links to guides
> 
> http://www.insanelymac.com/
> 
> if you have a 680i mobo:
> http://forum.insanelymac.com/index.php?showtopic=87901
> 
> p35= good luck. I only know one guide but that requires a retail copy of leopard.


Where did you get P35 from?  I was trying to use it on my laptop which has a 965-based motherboard.  I'll check out that forum though, thanks.


----------



## Kill Bill

[-0MEGA-];948205 said:
			
		

> Where did you get P35 from?  I was trying to use it on my laptop which has a 965-based motherboard.  I'll check out that forum though, thanks.



No problem. It's just kalyway is really suited for p35 but when i tested it on my former sony notebook it crashed the whole laptop. I'm phoning sony on monday. (p.s Did a command prompt format to hide evidence. Sony may have to replace whole HDD or give us a thumb drive with xp installed on it.
_____________________________________________________________
On topic. Changed my monitor around. Agh its annyoing cant wait to get the 20inch mac monitor for the dual setup.
















P.S Anyone see the new tomb raider underworld model pics. She looks like a woman now.


----------



## Geoff

Damn, I did some searching on the forums but it seems like they are geared for the Core 2 series, damn


----------



## Kill Bill

[-0MEGA-];948245 said:
			
		

> Damn, I did some searching on the forums but it seems like they are geared for the Core 2 series, damn



If your talking about the hackintosh you need to have a SEE2/SSE3 compatible


----------



## Geoff

Kill Bill said:


> If your talking about the hackintosh you need to have a SEE2/SSE3 compatible


Mine does, the Celeron M 540 supports SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, and is 64-Bit.


----------



## Kill Bill

[-0MEGA-];948338 said:
			
		

> Mine does, the Celeron M 540 supports SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, and is 64-Bit.



Is it x86? it has to be


----------



## Kill Bill

here is the compability lists for 10.5.1 maybe your laptop is related to the 23 version
http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/HCL_10.5.1/Portables#Acer_Aspire_5024

main page


----------



## Geoff

Kill Bill said:


> Is it x86? it has to be


Is what x86?  The OS I'm using now is, the version of Leopard that I have is also x86 I believe.

If your asking if my CPU supports it, then yes it does (obviously), it's an x86-64 based processor.


----------



## Kill Bill

[-0MEGA-];948351 said:
			
		

> Is what x86?  The OS I'm using now is, the version of Leopard that I have is also x86 I believe.
> 
> If your asking if my CPU supports it, then yes it does (obviously), it's an x86-64 based processor.



What problems do you have. First patch your iATKOS v1.0ir2 to ir3

2nd restart pc and type -v when reconized

if all goes well go into disk utility and make the osx journeled partiton
Then install (with customize) Dont choose any network drivers otherwise you will get a loop bug. (you can install network drivers later). Select which type of processer you have. Eg. Mines SSE3 = No htep SSE3 Make sure you click guid or mbr. I choose mbr but I have it installed on a seperate HDD. I hear people get lots of problems if you do MBR on the same HDD of windows (even if its on a different partition) then woola.


----------



## Geoff

Ok, I was using v1.0ir2, so I will try and get the ir3 and see if that works, thanks.


----------



## patrickv

*OH NOES ILLEGAL DISCUSSION*
am kidding guys am with you !!


----------



## Kill Bill

[-0MEGA-];948364 said:
			
		

> Ok, I was using v1.0ir2, so I will try and get the ir3 and see if that works, thanks.



You cant download a big 3.5gb you have to patch it


----------



## cohen

vk3fcll said:


> Over the weekend - i'll take pics of my brother's, sister's, and parents comps and post them on here



Well here they are

Brothers - Same box as me. Built for his Birthday. The Whole lot computer and keyboard & Mouse + speakers etc - $750.





Sisters - had monitor and box. Other parts from just collecting. 2.4GHZ and flies along. She is only 7 so still an untidy room 





Parents - Self built. Dad spent a weekend doing it and then found couldn't get it working and it was the ram! (He wasn't happy) He got a virus and had to reinstall windows about 6 months ago.

*Box:*




*Windows 98 Laptop for Amateur Radio Stuff:*




*Computer:* - You can see the modem there. Has Webcam and wireless keyboard and mouse.







But my computer is the Fastest, best system out of the house.

I'm the computer guy for the house now


----------



## Geoff

Kill Bill said:


> You cant download a big 3.5gb you have to patch it


What do you mean you can't download it?  3.5GB isn't that much for broadband.


----------



## patrickv

messy messy room


----------



## Kill Bill

[-0MEGA-];948746 said:
			
		

> What do you mean you can't download it?  3.5GB isn't that much for broadband.



YOU first download ir2 then patch it(120mb or somethin) to ir3.


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

Haven’t been on for a while, but wanted to drop in and see how everyone is.

Here is my new set up and work area.





-Server /P4 2.26 Ghz/1 GB Ram/GeForce FX 5200/80 & 250GB HDx2/DVD-RW/XP
-Tower /AMD 64x2 Dual Core 4400+ (2.3Ghz) 2 GB DDR2/Geforce 8400GS/160 SATA HD/DVD-RW/Vista Home
-Laptop /Core 2 Duo T6460 (1.66Ghz)/2 GB DDR2/Intel GMA X3100/DVD/CD-RW/250 SATA HD/Vista Premium
-MAC G4(Quick Silver)/768 Mb Rams/40 GB & 2x120GB HD/DVD-RW/OSX
-Laptop/P4 (2.0 Ghz) 512 MB/40 GB HD/DVD-CD-RW/XP Home/DSLinux

*Server & AMD Tower using a KVM Switch





Work Area
On Floor-Mac G4 (Yikes Version 400 Mhz)/512MB Ram/40 GB HD/DVD-CD-RW/OSX
(Setting it up for ftp use or possibly personal web hosting)
Table-Old Celeron Mini Desktop (Just got it running today) 40 GB HD/Windows 98
(Might be used for linux testing or possibly as a print server)
Laptop – Reinstalling XP on it for a friend (Not Mine, but the same as my back-up laptop)





Old P4 Server which has been stripped and is in use at my parent’s house.


----------



## patrickv

my Chamber  **evil laugh** mu huh hahahaha **





my pc, half way from falling down


----------



## shenry

I've been meaning to post some pics of my PC for a while. More of my desk than my PC but oh well. 






I'd just like to point out that there *IS* a pokemon poster behind my monitor!I'm a big fan of the RPG's on Gameboy 











Camera's not the best.


----------



## cohen

wow... nice system. X 530's i see.....


----------



## shenry

vk3fcll said:


> wow... nice system. X 530's i see.....



Thanks. Sure are, X530's they be.

How do you keep your desk so clean? I can barely keep mine that clean for around 5 minutes!


----------



## Kill Bill

vk3fcll said:


> Well here they are
> 
> Brothers - Same box as me. Built for his Birthday. The Whole lot computer and keyboard & Mouse + speakers etc - $750.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sisters - had monitor and box. Other parts from just collecting. 2.4GHZ and flies along. She is only 7 so still an untidy room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parents - Self built. Dad spent a weekend doing it and then found couldn't get it working and it was the ram! (He wasn't happy) He got a virus and had to reinstall windows about 6 months ago.
> 
> *Box:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Windows 98 Laptop for Amateur Radio Stuff:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Computer:* - You can see the modem there. Has Webcam and wireless keyboard and mouse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But my computer is the Fastest, best system out of the house.
> 
> I'm the computer guy for the house now



I have a french windows 98se laptop beat that. And its a gateway 2000 solo and has no fans


----------



## cohen

Kill Bill said:


> I have a french windows 98se laptop beat that. And its a gateway 2000 solo and has no fans



lol



shenry said:


> Thanks. Sure are, X530's they be.
> 
> How do you keep your desk so clean? I can barely keep mine that clean for around 5 minutes!



I have to keep it clean otherwise my dad disconnects my internet for a few days... maybe a week... maybe even two weeks... and i don't like that.


----------



## Sir Travis D

@vk3fcll, we both have the same speakers - logitech x-540 right?

The m15x we ordered is here







edited version in my avatar


----------



## shenry

vk3fcll said:
			
		

> have to keep it clean otherwise my dad disconnects my internet for a few days... maybe a week... maybe even two weeks... and i don't like that.



Well it certainly works.


----------



## Kill Bill

Sir Travis D said:


> @vk3fcll, we both have the same speakers - logitech x-540 right?
> 
> The m15x we ordered is here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edited version in my avatar



Nice. I got one of those. Sold it though as it wasn't for me back then as I didn't need it and bought a sony Video camera instead. Ah. Thing is make sure you can get the LED lights working. I had to install them manually which i didnt know how to do so good luck. P.S Ha I'm saving up for this bad boy


----------



## Kill Bill

vk3fcll said:


> lol



Honestly. It must have got cloged or something. Theres not even any air outlets. I have sometimes to turn on the pc and take the cd drive out so it can cool.


----------



## SIMP

Nothing special....just some pics of my setup.  The computer on the right is my daughter's PC.  It's an old P4 2Ghz Dell.  She does her Webkinz and E-Pet stuff on it.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Hay SIMP, it looks good in the light too!


----------



## SIMP

Thanks voyager.  I appreciate it!


----------



## voyagerfan99

BTW, what is that under your monitor? (SIMP)


----------



## cohen

shenry said:


> Well it certainly works.



Yeah it does!!!



Kill Bill said:


> Honestly. It must have got cloged or something. Theres not even any air outlets. I have sometimes to turn on the pc and take the cd drive out so it can cool.



WOW!!!!


----------



## MBGraphics

voyagerfan99 said:


> BTW, what is that under your monitor? (SIMP)



It's like a controller. It has switches for things like lamp, computer, monitor and stuff like that, and you can control what is able to come on or off by using that, instead of leaning for the switch power switch 

A friend of mine has one, it's pretty neat.


----------



## cohen

*Cool*



MBGraphics said:


> It's like a controller. It has switches for things like lamp, computer, monitor and stuff like that, and you can control what is able to come on or off by using that, instead of leaning for the switch power switch
> 
> A friend of mine has one, it's pretty neat.



cool


----------



## SIMP

Yeah, it's basically a surge strip for your desktop. That one is actually about 12 years old!


----------



## voyagerfan99

I thought it looked a little old


----------



## SirKenin




----------



## cohen

Sirkenin - a bit close for the size of screen!!!


----------



## patrickv

nothing much happening on my desk !!


----------



## Kill Bill

patrickv said:


> nothing much happening on my desk !!



An iMac would bring the desk to life? Seriously Or a mac pro. It needs something bright


----------



## CPTMuller

Been a long time since I have posted here, let alone a picture of my computer, so here's an update. 

The Setup:




The Internals:




Front bezel and size panel:




Project computer (working on the wiring):




More of the project:




Specs of the main PC:
C2D e6320
NVIDIA 7950GT (Factory OC)
2gb ram 533mhz DDR2
320GB 7200RPM
Soundblaster X-FI Xtreme Audio
Linksys 10/100 Ethernet Card


----------



## Geoff

I haven't posted a recent pic of my setup yet, so here it is:


----------



## Kill Bill

As seen in my other thread


----------



## fortyways

I wish I knew how to use my camera properly.


----------



## SirKenin

As posted in my other thread:

Specifications are here


----------



## voyagerfan99

SirKenin said:


> As posted in my other thread:



*Drools*


----------



## ThatGuy16

[-0MEGA-];959495 said:
			
		

> I haven't posted a recent pic of my setup yet, so here it is:




Are you using the HDMI with the 3870?

Heres some better pics of the rocketfish (lian li) case i picked up at best buy


----------



## cohen

[-0MEGA-];959495 said:
			
		

> I haven't posted a recent pic of my setup yet, so here it is:



Is that a scanner to the left of the pic????


----------



## Ramodkk

It's a laptop, duh!


----------



## SirKenin

vk3fcll said:


> Is that a scanner to the left of the pic????


 
It's one of those new POS Acer Aspires..  I have no idea what they were thinking when they made those things.  It's hard to imagine... They make the Extensa, which is quite decent, albeit rare, and then they make those pieces of crap.. and even worse, some of them have AMDs in them. 

Pure gems...


----------



## ThatGuy16

SirKenin said:


> It's one of those new POS Acer Aspires..  I have no idea what they were thinking when they made those things.  It's hard to imagine... They make the Extensa, which is quite decent, albeit rare, and then they make those pieces of crap.. and even worse, some of them have AMDs in them.
> 
> Pure gems...



I hope your joking, or is this another one of your hate rants?



vk3fcll said:


> Is that a scanner to the left of the pic????





ramodkk said:


> It's a laptop, duh!



I think he was talking about the radio


----------



## voyagerfan99

ThatGuy16 said:


> I think he was talking about the radio



Now that ya mention it, I think he was.

Yeah. OMEGA is (I believe) in a Fire/Rescue squad.


----------



## Vizy

SirKenin said:


> and even worse, some of them have AMDs in them.
> 
> Pure gems...



wow.


----------



## SirKenin

ThatGuy16 said:


> I hope your joking, or is this another one of your hate rants?


 
No, I'm not joking.  The New Acer Aspire is an ugly, cheaply built, throw-together piece of garbage with bargain basement parts.


----------



## Geoff

ThatGuy16 said:


> Are you using the HDMI with the 3870?


I'm using a VGA cable for now, I would use DVI/HDMI if I was running 1080p though.



vk3fcll said:


> Is that a scanner to the left of the pic????


Thats a VX-170 (2M HT), the FTM-10R is in the center, and my PRO-2096 Digital Scanner is on the right.



voyagerfan99 said:


> Yeah. OMEGA is (I believe) in a Fire/Rescue squad.


Yes I am.



SirKenin said:


> It's one of those new POS Acer Aspires..  I have no idea what they were thinking when they made those things.  It's hard to imagine... They make the Extensa, which is quite decent, albeit rare, and then they make those pieces of crap.. and even worse, some of them have AMDs in them.
> 
> Pure gems...





SirKenin said:


> No, I'm not joking.  The New Acer Aspire is an ugly, cheaply built, throw-together piece of garbage with bargain basement parts.


I haven't had a single issue with my Acer since I've had it.  I think these models look MUCH nicer then the previous generation, I get a solid 1-1.5 hours out of the battery as well.

Now that may not sound like much, but it only cost me $399 at Staples, and does everything I need it to do and more.

*Celeron M 1.86GHZ
1GB DDR2
120GB HD
GMA x3100
14.1" @ 1280x800*


----------



## SirKenin

Vizy93 said:


> wow.


 
The AMD mobile platform is a complete joke, being slaughtered by Intel.  This is common knowledge and is all over the internet.  They just can't compete, for efficiency, power, anything.

It's not worth throwing away money on an AMD laptop when you can spend a couple more dollars for a far superior mobile platform.


----------



## SirKenin

[-0MEGA-];959950 said:
			
		

> I haven't had a single issue with my Acer since I've had it. I think these models look MUCH nicer then the previous generation, I get a solid 1-1.5 hours out of the battery as well.
> 
> Now that may not sound like much, but it only cost me $399 at Staples, and does everything I need it to do and more.
> 
> *Celeron M 1.86GHZ*
> *1GB DDR2*
> *120GB HD*
> *GMA x3100*
> *14.1" @ 1280x800*


 
Well I'm glad you like it.  Unfortunately I look at them a little deeper because I fix them...  And they're absolute garbage..  I didn't mean to offend (and hope I didn't).

As for looks?  I never liked the looks of any of the Aspires.. and the new ones are no exception.  That tan plastic look looks and feels cheap.

For battery life? I have a little Asus.. Just an itty bitty thing.. That gets 4 hours on a charge and spec/performance-wise is far superior.  C2D, Bluetooth, 1.5GB, etc.

Acer Aspires have always had really bad battery life.  I used to have one several years ago and nothing has changed.

I do really like the Extensa though.


----------



## Geoff

SirKenin said:


> Well I'm glad you like it.  Unfortunately I look at them a little deeper because I fix them...  And they're absolute garbage..  I didn't mean to offend (and hope I didn't).
> 
> As for looks?  I never liked the looks of any of the Aspires.. and the new ones are no exception.  That tan plastic look looks and feels cheap.
> 
> For battery life? I have a little Asus.. Just an itty bitty thing.. That gets 4 hours on a charge and spec/performance-wise is far superior.  C2D, Bluetooth, 1.5GB, etc.
> 
> Acer Aspires have always had really bad battery life.  I used to have one several years ago and nothing has changed.
> 
> I do really like the Extensa though.


That may be true, but then again, look at the price.

Acers have always had poor batteries, and this thing is no exception, the Dell I used to have got about 5-6 hours under normal use.  And when you say "itty bitty thing", that would make sense because the smaller the screen, the longer the battery will last.


----------



## Geoff

Maybe it's just me, but I think this:






Looks better then this:


----------



## Ramodkk

Nah, it isn't just you 

*edit* Here's my current setup


----------



## voyagerfan99

My next build will definitely either have an Antec or a NZXT for the case.


----------



## Geoff

How did you get the picture you just took on the computer?


----------



## SirKenin

[-0MEGA-];959973 said:
			
		

> Maybe it's just me, but I think this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks better then this:


 
I agree, but I think they both look cheap.  The latter is the one I had.


----------



## patrickv

minez !!!!





hehe mine is the one on the right


----------



## TEKKA

[-0MEGA-];959495 said:
			
		

> I haven't posted a recent pic of my setup yet, so here it is:



Nice setup, Btw thats a very stylish notebook you have there...


----------



## Kornowski

voyagerfan99 said:


> My next build will definitely either have an Antec or a NZXT for the case.



900 FTW!


----------



## Geoff

TEKKA said:


> Nice setup, Btw thats a very stylish notebook you have there...


haha, thats what I was using as my only computer for a month or so.


----------



## Timo

The only thing good about the whole system are the speakers as well as the keyboard and the mouse... This mouse actually, does not have batteries nor does it have a cable (and I am not shitting you, it weighs like 70 grams and I have had it for about a year without putting any batteries in or putting it in a charger). There's another bassguitar-amp under the desk, that brings out the clearest basssounds ever (plugged it in the PC as well).


----------



## Ramodkk

[-0MEGA-];959994 said:
			
		

> How did you get the picture you just took on the computer?



I'm a magician 



voyagerfan99 said:


> My next build will definitely either have an Antec or a NZXT for the case.



NZXT FTW!


----------



## El DJ

Mine (crappy):









They both suck lol


----------



## voyagerfan99

[-0MEGA-];959994 said:
			
		

> How did you get the picture you just took on the computer?



Probably got the image off Tigerdirect.

EDIT: Yeah. I checked the link tag. It's off Tiger.


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> Probably got the image off Tigerdirect.
> 
> EDIT: Yeah. I checked the link tag. It's off Tiger.


I'm not sure what you are talking about, this link is not from TigerDirect.


----------



## Ramodkk

Nope, not from Tiger, me took it me-self!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Oh that one!

Good question. I didn't notice it!


----------



## TEKKA

The only way i think it could be done A: he took a web cam and took it that way or B: he plugged his camera into his pc and did it that way.


----------



## ThatGuy16

The pictures are different, notice his screen and computer are cut off in the picture being shown on his monitor 

i can't believe you didn't notice lol


----------



## TEKKA

hahaha yeah, notice how the keyboard tray is in on one, and out on the other.


----------



## Ramodkk

I'm still a magician!


----------



## Geoff

ThatGuy16 said:


> The pictures are different, notice his screen and computer are cut off in the picture being shown on his monitor
> 
> i can't believe you didn't notice lol


Now I notice, lol.  I was trying to see if there was a difference looking at the Cast Away box and computer case, but didn't see anything that appeared to be different.


----------



## Shane

Omega hows the new pc?

does it seem slow compared to your last beast?  you sold?


----------



## Geoff

It actually seems almost as fast 

I like not having to buy the absolute best parts, I am perfectly happy with my current rig.


----------



## Ramodkk

Hey Geoff, Drop a comment on my P31/P35 thread 

http://www.computerforum.com/116985-gigabyte-p31-p35-thread.html


----------



## X24

[-0MEGA-];961038 said:
			
		

> It actually seems almost as fast
> 
> I like not having to buy the absolute best parts, I am perfectly happy with my current rig.



says the one that has gone through 4 pc's to my 1.

i can't take a decent picture with my camera phone since my screen is way too bright.


----------



## Geoff

X24 said:


> says the one that has gone through 4 pc's to my 1.
> 
> i can't take a decent picture with my camera phone since my screen is way too bright.


haha, at least 4.  I've probably gone through around 10 computers in the last 3-4 years.


----------



## f.i.t.h

[-0MEGA-];961369 said:
			
		

> haha, at least 4.  *I've probably gone through around 10 computers in the last 3-4 years.*





I'll post pics of mine when I can be bothered transfering from my camera.


----------



## cohen

[-0MEGA-];961369 said:
			
		

> haha, at least 4.  I've probably gone through around 10 computers in the last 3-4 years.



OH!!!!!  i can't believe that!


----------



## zer0_c00l

*pc*


----------



## cohen

zer0_c00l said:


>



Nice setup.


----------



## zer0_c00l

thanks man


----------



## f.i.t.h

zer0_c00l said:


>


I have a feeling you like battlefield.

STAR TREK ftw!!!!


----------



## SirKenin




----------



## CPTMuller

OMG... The cables.... THEY'RE EVERYWHERE!


----------



## voyagerfan99

That heatsink is a beast.


----------



## Vizy

zer0_c00l said:


>




i have the same speakers


----------



## zer0_c00l

Vizy93 said:


> i have the same speakers



ya i like them plus it has hookups for my zune


----------



## zer0_c00l

SirKenin said:


>



love the cpu cooler..what type is it?


----------



## Respital

zer0_c00l said:


> love the cpu cooler..what type is it?



I'm guessing a zalman 9700?


----------



## zer0_c00l

na..i have a 9700 dont think it is...(kinda looks like it)


----------



## Shane

9500 Am2??


----------



## zer0_c00l

f.i.t.h said:


> I have a feeling you like battlefield.
> 
> STAR TREK ftw!!!!



ya im a trekkie battlefield junkie all the way!!


----------



## Ramodkk

Hey zer0 c00l, have you ever heard of a game called Battlefield?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Hey Zer0, you  get your name from that movie "Hackers"?


----------



## SirKenin

zer0_c00l said:


> love the cpu cooler..what type is it?


 
Thanks   It's an Asus Silent Knight AL.  I love it.  Very quiet too, surprisingly enough.


----------



## The_Beast

My case is currently being sanded


getting ready for a new paint job


----------



## CPTMuller

Images as thumbnails to protect those on slower connections, they are pretty gigantic images (2200 by someting)... And yes there are two headsets... I don't like the headphones on my headset as much as my good headphones so I use both so I can talk and play >.< The second monitor is powered by my parents old computer /cheer... The rest I bought though.


----------



## Shane

CPTMuller wow thats neat inside 

mine is a mess!!!!!!


----------



## CPTMuller

Thanks, it is a product of messing with it for hours and hours and hours (no lies, it's what I like to do). And a huge pile of zip ties, and zip tie-tie downs (a little 1" by 1" plate with 4 holes in it that you can run zip ties through and  get things nice and tightly down).


----------



## Shane

just for a comparison heres mine 







lovely and tidy isnt it


----------



## Ramodkk

Don't worry Nevakonaza, I'm there with you! My comp doesn't have really good cable management either!


----------



## zer0_c00l

voyagerfan99 said:


> Hey Zer0, you  get your name from that movie "Hackers"?



yes love that movie


----------



## funkysnair

ramodkk said:


> Don't worry Nevakonaza, I'm there with you! My comp doesn't have really good cable management either!



yours doesnt!!!!

atleast you havnt got a pump, resivour, rad, 1 meter of tubing to add to the cables...... ive got it positioned so all i can see is a few tubes through the side window (atleast it looks tidy til you open it up lol)


----------



## zer0_c00l

ramodkk said:


> Hey zer0 c00l, have you ever heard of a game called Battlefield?


     ya think is a nascar game right?


----------



## Ramodkk

No! It's more like Need for Speed but yeah close enough.


----------



## ellanky

I've been meaning to post up my PC but I forget or get too lazy! >.<


----------



## Kornowski

You guys need to cut some holes in the MOBO tray!


----------



## djcon

lmao kornowski

thats quite the ingenious way of doing it... lol, then the tape! haha, nicely done!


----------



## cohen

Kornowski said:


> You guys need to cut some holes in the MOBO tray!



WHAT DID YOU DO!?


----------



## ellanky

hahaha, he made holes on the side of his case so he was able to stick the cables through.. right..?


----------



## Kornowski

Haha!  Glad you guys like it... I think the parcel tape makes it look sooo much more professional!


----------



## ThatGuy16

Nice Danny!

And for my PITA that took all day, i modded the top for the radiator, and heres the results.

Note*: This took all day, i'm tired and will try cable management tomorrow, as well as put this big sum' biotch in the floor beside my desk 

Oh yeah, the pictures aren't that great. I'll get into the fancy settings on the camera tomorrow.


----------



## Cleric7x9

@thatguy16, that looks awesome, great job. if you clean up the cables that thing will be PERFECT


----------



## mep916

That shit is pimpin, thatguy. Nice work.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Thanks.

I can't believe what time it is, it took me NINE hours to finish this !!!! 

Nice avatar by the way


----------



## Kornowski

Looks great, Corey!
Did you use a dremel?
That's one HUAGE case!


----------



## cohen

i will post a pic of the setup of my multimedia area, that is at school for a production  tommorow


----------



## G25r8cer

Looks good ThatGuy!!


----------



## mep916

ThatGuy16 said:


> I can't believe what time it is, it took me NINE hours to finish this !!!!



Speed comes with practice and experience. It's all good.


----------



## CPTMuller

Digging the case, is it a Silverstone case?


----------



## ThatGuy16

Thanks guys, just finished exteneding the radiator fan wires, and splicing them together making all three using one plug 



Kornowski said:


> Looks great, Corey!
> Did you use a dremel?
> That's one HUAGE case!


Yeah, dremel 


mep916 said:


> Speed comes with practice and experience. It's all good.





CPTMuller said:


> Digging the case, is it a Silverstone case?



Its a "Rocketfish", its a Lian Li case, they put that name on it for Best Buy, got it on sale for $50


----------



## Ramodkk

mep916 said:


> That shit is pimpin, thatguy. Nice work.



Hell yeah bro!! 



ThatGuy16 said:


> Its a "Rocketfish", its a Lian Li case, they put that name on it for Best Buy, got it on sale for $50



You lucky SOB!! 

It's all yours and tayormsj's fault! Now I'm seriously thinking on selling my Apollo to get a case and mod it!


----------



## jbrdbr111x

elmarcorulz said:


> a heavy smoker i see *see's all the boxes of fags on his computer*




lol, I love how cigarettes translate into fags..  Anywho, Imma put my pic up here once I get my new camera, but I think I have the worst umm, PC space ..lol


----------



## Gareth

I posted quite a few pics of my PCs in my picture gallery via the profile.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Outdoor Photo Shoot.


----------



## Kornowski

*push*


*fry*


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Kornowski said:


> *push*
> 
> 
> *fry*




Hah, I was cautious, I was going to do more pictures and make it look a bit better, but if someone walked outside, it'd be a bit hard to explain.


----------



## Kornowski

"Yeah, Erm... I'm taking pictures of my computer, to Uh... Put on a forum... on the internet!" 

Looks good though!


----------



## Kill Bill

Pictures of my MBP coming soon.


----------



## Ramodkk

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I was going to do more pictures and make it look a bit better, but if someone walked outside, it'd be a bit hard to explain.





Kornowski said:


> "Yeah, Erm... I'm taking pictures of my computer, to Uh... Put on a forum... on the internet!"



ROFL!  You even put on her bathing suit! 

Yes, Looks good man!


----------



## jbrdbr111x

Looks good, but that takes some umm, guts to get it close to the pool like that..lol


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Hah, the strap really wasn't planned, I usually keep it on cause the computer moves so much, LAN parties, and I carried it over the cobble stone.


----------



## epidemik

HAha, Yeah, tux and i are gonna get some of those straps, find some old cases, and use computer cases as backpacks on "Geek Day" during next years homecomming week.

Nice case gamer
lol @ danny


----------



## ThatGuy16

Looks like that thing is ganna roll off into the pool 


Oh noez! MOAR!

















In case anyone wonders why i have that ugly poster behind my computer, its because theres a hole in the wall behind it that needs fixin'.


----------



## voyagerfan99

You need to mod your case and make a window. that's got some things worth showing off.


----------



## epidemik

/Jealous

ThatGuy, send me some of your old parts


----------



## mep916

jbrdbr111x said:


> lol, I love how cigarettes translate into fags..



lol.



voyagerfan99 said:


> You need to mod your case and make a window. that's got some things worth showing off.



Agreed. Make that your next project.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Yeah, i need one!!!!

I'll probably screw it up if i mod it myself. I have never seem a home modded side window that looked "perfect" 

However, $60 can get me one on performance pcs lol.


----------



## mep916

ThatGuy16 said:


> However, $60 can get me one on performance pcs lol.



That's what I would do. 

Cables look much better, btw.


----------



## ThatGuy16

haha thanks 

Lets see, i paid $50 for the case. The tubing and grill i had to mod it was $66, then if i got a window panel, i would have all together $176 in the case


----------



## Kornowski

Corey, I thought you said you were going to do some cable management... I don't see any holes in the MOBO tray!


----------



## Geoff

I see my W/C parts now have a great home


----------



## lovely?

speaking of your parts, i should probably post a picture myself... hmmi have to find a camera first...


----------



## Kill Bill

My New MacBook Pro 17'' (As seen in laptop thread)

Promo : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kgxrMgdBY8

Pics : 

























Sorry for crap Quality. They were taking with my phone.


----------



## f.i.t.h

These were the only pics of my computer that came out ok.











And at night






Eventually I will get one with the case side off.


----------



## ellanky

Heres mine..









Not the best one, but gets the job done..





This is the reason why it has to be laying down..





The original GPU fan broke, luckily I had an old PIII processor laying around, so I used that fan and it only hooks onto the heatsink of it  :<


----------



## voyagerfan99

Hey Kill_Bill, nice MacBook!

I'd take it and install XP on it!


----------



## cohen

voyagerfan99 said:


> Hey Kill_Bill, nice MacBook!
> 
> I'd take it and install XP on it!



Yes i am with mine - when i get the $$$


----------



## jbrdbr111x

How do you guys get such great quality on your pc pics? Mine just plain suck..lol Nothing even remotely clear enough to put up ..


----------



## CPTMuller

Steady hand and flash... or a tripod?


----------



## cohen

jbrdbr111x said:


> How do you guys get such great quality on your pc pics? Mine just plain suck..lol Nothing even remotely clear enough to put up ..





CPTMuller said:


> Steady hand and flash... or a tripod?



+ good camera


----------



## ellanky

One thing a hate about the flash is that sometimes the reflection of it comes out badd


----------



## cohen

ellanky said:


> One thing a hate about the flash is that sometimes the reflection of it comes out badd



yes i agree if not i change it and turn the flash off and use the best one


----------



## lovely?

here is a picture of my computer now that i've done some cable management. i think it looks pretty good other then the little bit of dust!







EDIT: aww damn there was a little straggler wire i didnt see before! up there at the top. its just an extra wire and i need more tape.


----------



## Ramodkk

Looks nice man! My calbe management skills are not the best!! 

BTW, how much did Geoff sell you the mobo for?


----------



## Kill Bill

voyagerfan99 said:


> Hey Kill_Bill, nice MacBook!
> 
> I'd take it and install XP on it!


I tried my PC World store and they don't sell it anymore so I slapped Vista Ultimate 32bit on to it with Service pack 1 and I have to say I'm some what pleased with it.


cohen said:


> Yes i am with mine - when i get the $$$



Good for you....


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

ramodkk said:


> My calbe management skills are not the best!!



Looks like your spelling skills aren't the best either.


----------



## Ramodkk

Oh, um.. you see... what had happened was, I actually meant to say "Calbe". It's a city in Germany...


----------



## cohen

ramodkk said:


> Oh, um.. you see... what had happened was, I actually meant to say "Calbe". It's a city in Germany...



lol



			
				killbill said:
			
		

> I tried my PC World store and they don't sell it anymore so I slapped Vista Ultimate 32bit on to it with Service pack 1 and I have to say I'm some what pleased with it.



How does it perform??? How does boot camp etc go....

Easy to set up / install?


----------



## lovely?

ramodkk said:


> Looks nice man! My calbe management skills are not the best!!
> 
> BTW, how much did Geoff sell you the mobo for?



thanks! 

geoff gave it to me for 120$ shipped. he probably regrets it now that he has another computer though lol.


----------



## Kornowski

Just got some new stuff and re-jigged my case, I'll get some pictures up in a bit!


----------



## lovely?

sounds good!


----------



## Kill Bill

cohen said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> How does it perform??? How does boot camp etc go....
> 
> Easy to set up / install?



BOOT CAMP?  Easy kinda.

Tutorial for future reference (what I did): 
Go to bootcamp assistant and make your partition 
(some say after this go to disk utility And format it as MS DOS FAT32 I didnt)
Put in your XP/Vista Disc and the Mac Will restart it will boot into the windows setup and choose your language and install. When you choose your partition make sure you choose the one marked bootcamp (You will know by the amount of GB you gave the partition) Otherwise you will need to use a recovery disc and phone APPLE. Choose your bootcamp partition and if it all goes well you will get an error : Wrong format. Just reformat it as NTFS and move on. When you restart make sure you don't press anything otherwise you will boot into the DVD instead of Hard disk. When it finishes installing go to your books entitled : Everything else and pop in the Recovery disc 1. (First you need to eject the Vista/XP disc by going into my computer following clicking on Drive and eject. You pop in the Disc and it will copy the drivers afterwards restart and it will boot into xp/vista once more. 

Finished. (I then went into bootcamp utility (icon on taskbar) And choose when restart Mac OS 10 Tiger/Leopard (I choose leopard but shouldn't case your using tiger) I made sure that it was always going to be set for Mac OS and if you ever need to boot into windows you just have to press the Option key when you first hear the chime. (Option key is ALT took me 2 hrs to find it)


----------



## Kornowski




----------



## lovely?

W00T for jerry rigged fans!


----------



## Shane

Danny nice mate!!!

How much did that set you back if you dont mind me asking?

i might get one but i dont think i could because of the way the memory slots are on my motherboard?

Theyre not in line 






you think one would fit?


----------



## ellanky

I love the way your case looks from the front Kornowski !


----------



## lovely?

Nevakonaza said:


> Danny nice mate!!!
> 
> How much did that set you back if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> i might get one but i dont think i could because of the way the memory slots are on my motherboard?
> 
> Theyre not in line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you think one would fit?



unless you run your memory way out of spec then they arent necessary. for ram like mine, that i change from ddr800 to ddr1200 regularly, its kind of important to have lots of cooling.


----------



## Ramodkk

Complete blue+green party up in there Danny, nice!


----------



## Ramodkk

I was bored today and instead of starting my homework I decided to work in some cable management! 

*BEFORE:*










*AFTER:*










So, what do you guys think??


----------



## voyagerfan99

that looks much better!

Now go do your homework!


----------



## ellanky

Does that case have any LEDs or something?


----------



## Ramodkk

It has some LED's on the front panel, the power indicator looks nice in blue. On the side panel it looks like this:







Except the led fan comes on the left panel and on the back it's just a regular black fan.

But I changed them around. Removed the side fan and put it in the back and put the back fan in the front. Confusing!?


----------



## ThatGuy16

Looks good! 

A tip, rotate the side fan so that the wire is on the bottom of the fan, out of sight. You _may_ be able to run some of the molex cables behind the motherboard try like this. I managed to fit two of them without modding the case. 

http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s145/Coreyhm1/DSCF1996.jpg


----------



## SirKenin

I like that Ramodk..  Not bad at all.  I have a wholesaler trying to pitch me on the RAM with LEDs on them..  I couldn't really imagine why anyone would want silly little lights on RAM... but seeing them in your case they do look neato.

Personally I think the HSF is the weak link there.  Everything else looks tricked out, but the HSF is so plain and kinda ugly.  Have you thought of putting a fancier unit in it's place?


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> Danny nice mate!!!
> 
> How much did that set you back if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> i might get one but i dont think i could because of the way the memory slots are on my motherboard?
> 
> Theyre not in line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you think one would fit?



I don't think it'd work, Shane. Sorry man. You can allways stick a fan near them?



ellanky said:


> I love the way your case looks from the front Kornowski !



Thanks 



ramodkk said:


> Complete blue+green party up in there Danny, nice!



Haha, Totally!


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> I don't think it'd work, Shane. Sorry man. You can allways stick a fan near them?



yeah i seen a pic in here somewhere that a member made their own like stand which went over the memory with a fan on top.

suppose i could but theres not much room with that Heatsink by the Cpu and plus the AC7 pro


----------



## Kornowski

You could maybe get an 80mm fan in there?


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> You could maybe get an 80mm fan in there?



do you personaly think it would be worth doing?

i havnt realy oc my ram that much


----------



## ThatGuy16

Nice memory cooler danny, i bought the same one and used it for a little while. But my ram slots are too close to my video card, making the metal on the fans nearly touch my graphics card 

Ah well, i cut one of the fans off and used it on my north bridge


----------



## lovely?

lol nice.


----------



## Kornowski

ThatGuy16 said:


> Nice memory cooler danny, i bought the same one and used it for a little while. But my ram slots are too close to my video card, making the metal on the fans nearly touch my graphics card
> 
> Ah well, i cut one of the fans off and used it on my north bridge



Thanks, Corey! I remember seeing that, Yeah.

I've got a little gap! I was going to put some foam in there, but it wasn't worth it...



Nevakonaza said:


> do you personaly think it would be worth doing?
> 
> i havnt realy oc my ram that much



I guess it can only help... Right?
Nothing bad would come of it!


----------



## Ramodkk

ThatGuy16 said:


> Looks good!
> 
> A tip, rotate the side fan so that the wire is on the bottom of the fan, out of sight. You _may_ be able to run some of the molex cables behind the motherboard try like this. I managed to fit two of them without modding the case.
> 
> http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s145/Coreyhm1/DSCF1996.jpg



Thanks man!  That ^ last photo with the comp turned on is before the cable management though, I'll take a shot of it turned on with cable management later on.

And I tried to take some molex cables out the back but this power supply was cheap and the cables are kinda stiff and not flexible so that was kinda hard. But I did accomodate all the front panel cables and some fan cables out the back like you did 



SirKenin said:


> I like that Ramodk..  Not bad at all.  I have a wholesaler trying to pitch me on the RAM with LEDs on them..  I couldn't really imagine why anyone would want silly little lights on RAM... but seeing them in your case they do look neato.
> 
> Personally I think the HSF is the weak link there.  Everything else looks tricked out, but the HSF is so plain and kinda ugly.  Have you thought of putting a fancier unit in it's place?



Thanks SirKenin! Yeah I actually made a thread about it, hop in! 

http://www.computerforum.com/120046-good-cpu-fan-not.html


----------



## Ramodkk

This is how it looks after cable management:


----------



## ThatGuy16

Nice!

I going to be getting a windowed panel soon, I'm still trying to decide on UV cathodes or regular blue cathodes like i had


----------



## Ramodkk

Are you cutting the window yourself? 

You should join the UV side  It can get to look really sick!  I'm thinking on changing my back fan to a white uv reactive one instead of blue LED


----------



## Ethan3.14159

My build just finished today, so its a little cluttered with a lack of cable management. lol tell me what you think. thanks


----------



## Ramodkk

Your links didn't work. Copy the "Direct Link" from Photobucket and post as:


----------



## ThatGuy16

ramodkk said:


> Are you cutting the window yourself?
> 
> You should join the UV side  It can get to look really sick!  I'm thinking on changing my back fan to a white uv reactive one instead of blue LED



Already ordered, ended up getting the normal blue cathodes 

I ordered the windowed side panel from Performance PC's, they sell a stock windowed Lian Li panel that fits my case


----------



## Ramodkk

Oh, cool 

I even ordered some UV reactive IDE and SATA cables


----------



## Ramodkk

I just got my UV cables in, here's how it looks:


----------



## Kornowski

Looks cool, man! Now I want UV! Screw Green Cathodes! 

Here's mine at the moment, a little messy with two HDD's


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Looks cool, man! Now I want UV! Screw Green Cathodes!
> 
> Here's mine at the moment, a little messy with two HDD's



nah it looks awesome danny 

Is the Antec 900 noisy or quiet with all those fans?


----------



## ThatGuy16

They both look great! 

My window and cathodes should be here tomorrow, according to UPS


----------



## voyagerfan99

Hey Ethan, I have the same fan grill!


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> nah it looks awesome danny
> 
> Is the Antec 900 noisy or quiet with all those fans?



Nah, it isn't too bad... Well, at least I don't think so. I think in total, if you count everything, there's 11 fans in there.


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Nah, it isn't too bad... Well, at least I don't think so. I think in total, if you count everything, there's 11 fans in there.



explains why your system temps are so cool 

im seriusly thinking of getting a new case,Im looking at Coolermaster though

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/131551#


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> explains why your system temps are so cool
> 
> im seriusly thinking of getting a new case,Im looking at Coolermaster though
> 
> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/131551#



Yeah, I was looking at the CM690 before I bought the Antec, looks like a great case! I know Pablo has one!


----------



## Archangel

ok, here goes:










I think it looks ok, no?

by the way, how can I put different wallpapers on each monitor?


----------



## lucky7

house fan r we? haha they look good


----------



## ThatGuy16




----------



## Cleric7x9

Archangel said:


> ok, here goes:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks ok, no?
> 
> by the way, how can I put different wallpapers on each monitor?



download Ultramon


----------



## mep916

Pretty sick, thatguy. Nice work with the cables.


----------



## Ramodkk

mep916 said:


> Pretty sick, thatguy. Nice work with the cables.



+1

Pretty much thatguy, I just love how the tubing looks and all liquid cooled systems...


----------



## Geoff

ramodkk said:


> +1
> 
> Pretty much thatguy, I just love how the tubing looks and all liquid cooled systems...


Yes it does look great, especially with most of my WC parts


----------



## ThatGuy16

Mine now!


----------



## Ramodkk

eMachines don't look that bad when "window'ed" 











Also replaced PSU for a later video card upgrade.


----------



## CPTMuller

What did you cut the hole with?


----------



## ThatGuy16

Nice job on the window


----------



## Ramodkk

CPTMuller said:


> What did you cut the hole with?



Made the starting hole with a cordless hand drill but it would be easier with a dremmel. The hole itself was made by a jigsaw (with 18-TPI saw). The edge of the hole was then molded with "u-channel" or "door edge molding".

Done  



ThatGuy16 said:


> Nice job on the window



Thanks!


----------



## StrangleHold

Nice job! I like the way you put the window toward the back of the case with the window cut at a angle by the E. Looks like a factory job.


----------



## mep916

StrangleHold said:


> Looks like a factory job.



It does...very clean work.


----------



## Ramodkk

StrangleHold said:


> Nice job! I like the way you put the window toward the back of the case with the window cut at a angle by the E. Looks like a factory job.





mep916 said:


> It does...very clean work.



Thanks guys!!


----------



## SirKenin

That emachines hack is awesome!  I love it!


----------



## Ramodkk

hehe. Thanks


----------



## Kornowski

ramodkk said:


> hehe. Thanks



Yeah, Amazing job, Omar!


----------



## Ramodkk

What can I say? Thanks to all supporters!


----------



## Kornowski

More cable managment and a HDD Flip, what do you think? 

I actually snapped one of the wires from the front 120mm fan, so I just twisted and taped it back together!


----------



## AndromedaExpress

Wauw that looks cool. You dont need any lamp inside your room do ya?


----------



## Kornowski

AndromedaExpress said:


> Wauw that looks cool. You dont need any lamp inside your room do ya?



Haha! Nope


----------



## lovely?

looks good danny! the wires are about as hidden as they can be now! 

its a shame you cant use your side fan, it looked brilliant.


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks Matt! 

Well... I could allways put a SATA DVD Drive in there 

Also, I could flip the Tuniq Tower onto it's side and have one then...


----------



## Ramodkk

Nice Danny!  What happened to the cables??

Why can't you put a side fan? GPU? Tuniq Tower in the way?


----------



## lovely?

in this one i jerry rigged a fan to blow on my hand, because my mouse gets hot










heres my current mod under way





heres where the guy had to WELD it because he screwed up with a sawzaw.





EDIT: sorry for the quality, i did it with a cell camera.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

lol, i like the hand fan. but that case is very awesome


----------



## lovely?

ramodkk said:


> Nice Danny!  What happened to the cables??
> 
> Why can't you put a side fan? GPU? Tuniq Tower in the way?



yeah his tuniq tower is in the way :/


----------



## Shane

lovely? said:


> yeah his tuniq tower is in the way :/



i like the look of the tuniq,Its big though.

I prefer the Zalman coolers the look realy good.

I had to remove he side fan of my case to get the AC7 pro in


----------



## Ramodkk

The side fan can mess up the airflow anyways.


----------



## lovely?

not when its one of your few intakes,


----------



## Kornowski

ramodkk said:


> Nice Danny!  What happened to the cables??
> 
> Why can't you put a side fan? GPU? Tuniq Tower in the way?



Haha, I hided them all 

Yeah, Like Matt said, the TT is too big  Oh Well.

Nice case, Matt. I actually remember changing the colour of it a while back, right?


----------



## lovely?

thanks danny! yeah you changed the color to something like matte black, it looked really good and i WOULD paint it just like that, but i dont want to tear apart my computer.


----------



## Kornowski

I know what you mean, LOL. I want to paint the inside of mine, Matte Black...


----------



## lovely?

oooooh the inside painted black, that would look wicked.


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, That's what I want to do, but I don't want to take everything out!


----------



## Ramodkk

That's what I'm doing with the new case I get...


----------



## Cleric7x9

Got my new case, the Antec p182, so far i like it a lot better than the 900


----------



## Kornowski

That looks awesome!

How does the cooling compare the A900?


----------



## Cleric7x9

Kornowski said:


> That looks awesome!
> 
> How does the cooling compare the A900?



my video card went up about 3 degrees under load, but the CPU went down 2 degrees and the harddrives are about the same. all in all its very similar


----------



## G25r8cer

Sweet case!!


----------



## daffyracers03

New Updated Pics
1)New CPU 
2)More Memory
3)Rewired


----------



## cohen

NINTENDO WII i see!!! 

Very nice setup you have there.


----------



## voyagerfan99

how do you like that Ultra case? I've read good reviews.


----------



## daffyracers03

I have had this case for over 2 years now and its still manages to look new. Not large at all & Great Air Flow & doesnt scratch easily. I definitely recommend this case to anyone.


----------



## Ramodkk

Bam! Mine now






 No joke...


----------



## Vizy

ramodkk said:


> Bam! Mine now
> 
> 
> No joke...



you should paint the inside black


----------



## Ramodkk

I've been wanting to do that, and do some other mods to a case but since this was gonna be my first time modding, I thought getting a Lian-Li to start with was not a really good idea. Hence the Rosewill case, it's a pretty nice case.

I'll post the end results here soon


----------



## patrickv

the latest apple product :  **no name at the moment**


----------



## ThatGuy16

ramodkk said:


> Bam! Mine now
> 
> 
> 
> No joke...



What are you going to do with/to it?


----------



## Geoff

ThatGuy, how many times must you post your pc, lol.

You're making me want my W/C kit back!!!


----------



## ThatGuy16

haha, i just got the itch to take more pictures 

Nope, your not getting it back. Mine now!  lol


----------



## ellanky

Thats a real nice PC ThatGuy! ;D


----------



## voyagerfan99

ThatGuy: Got enough USB ports?


----------



## ThatGuy16

nah... i have two more on top


----------



## Ramodkk

ramodkk said:


> Bam! Mine now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No joke...





ThatGuy16 said:


> What are you going to do with/to it?



Done 

This:


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

It would look sick with some spider web graphics. It would totally be Spiderman style then...


----------



## Cleric7x9

It would look sick if it was on fire.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I was thinking more about Superman!


----------



## SirKenin

Ok.  Eww.  Just....  Ewwww.  lol


----------



## CPTMuller

Ramdokk, that red is too peachy imo, did you watch a bunch on MNPCtech videos or something? I stumbled across them and your mods seem to follow those trends.


----------



## Ramodkk

The red does look peachy on the pic but the real color is not even close. It's more of flame red and dark blue. Yep I saw one of his vids, the one that shows how to cut the window


----------



## jutnm

ramodkk said:


> Done
> 
> This:



no effense but uhm ......................


----------



## jutnm

ramodkk said:


> eMachines don't look that bad when "window'ed"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also replaced PSU for a later video card upgrade.



NICE - i love Emachines  

PROPS


----------



## Archangel

ramodkk said:


> Done
> 
> This:



niiice!


----------



## lovely?

Archangel said:


> niiice!



if your being sarcastic, he has another picture of it now, and the paint really is a lot less 'pre-school' then it looks.


----------



## Ramodkk

Thanks Arch! \

Yep, here it is, how it really looks 






All I need now is an exhaust fan as you can see


----------



## Archangel

I'm not beeing sarcastic, it looks great.  (my next case will be green or something like that, funky colors ftw! ^.^ )


----------



## Ramodkk

Hehe finally somebody likes the color!  THanks!


----------



## ThatGuy16

That looks much better, before it looked like baby blue, and light pink 

Great job!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

The Satellite and the other indicators light up Red when On.




















When its lit up, its locked.





The sound on this laptop is amazing, 4 speakers 1 sub, on the bottom.








Specs in sig.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I like the touch pad!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Yeah, its great.

I went to Starbucks a few days ago, with a friend who had a gaming laptop, and we gamed a bit, but mine was the head turner.


----------



## Shane

g4m3rof1337 said:


> but mine was the head turner.



i dont know what people are like where you live but i wouldnt even risk carrying around expensive equipment like that over here.

you could get mugged or something for it  i would be carefull.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

It happens, but not as much as you would think. When your in a cafe, you see people on laptops left and right, majority of them are MacBooks, but still. I am usually only out in the Daytime, on populated streets and stuff, so its fine.


----------



## G25r8cer

My moms boyfriends new pc. 

Specs:  
           Acer w/Vista Home Prem
           Intel E2160 @ 1.8ghz
           3gb ram
           250gb hdd
           19" Monitor
           Printer

All that for only $550 at BestBuy. Im jealous


----------



## lovely?

dont be jealous m8 it has onboard graphics and you cant overclock the processor, your computer is far better.


----------



## Geoff

g25racer said:


> My moms boyfriends new pc.
> 
> Specs:
> Acer w/Vista Home Prem
> Intel E2160 @ 1.8ghz
> 3gb ram
> 250gb hdd
> 19" Monitor
> Printer
> 
> All that for only $550 at BestBuy. Im jealous


Thats really nothing, I built my parents a few weeks ago with parts from newegg for only $500 shipped.

Pentium Dual-Core E2200
Gigabyte P35-S3G
MSI 256MB 8400GS
WD 500GB SATA HD
2GB DDR2-800
575W PSU / Rosewill Case / DVD Burner / 19" Widescreen LCD


----------



## G25r8cer

For a Pre-built it was a great price! Cant beat it


----------



## epidemik

g25racer said:


> My moms boyfriends new pc.



I hate when the mouse isnt level with the keyboard.


----------



## Shane

epidemik said:


> I hate when the mouse isnt level with the keyboard.



yeah i couldnt do that,i have mine at the same level.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I like both, my home desk has a Keyboard tray, and the mouse on the top surface, which I love, but at LAN's I use them on the same level, which is just as nice.


----------



## lovely?

yeah my desk doesnt have a tray, but if it did im sure i would not use it, its awkward for me.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I was bored last night, so I went to newegg and built the cheapest system I could. About $356 I believe. they were all POS parts! LOL


----------



## G25r8cer

As you all know or should know I am a race sim guy so my cockpit is custom made for my fit. My keyboard is on a slide out tray that I built from 2 100lb limit drawer slides. LOL  And my mouse is on the side counsel where my shifter is. It is very comfortable esp since I have an arm rest on the opposite side of the counsel. I can lean back and relax and listen to music or watch movies and recline the seat back. Oh yeah!


----------



## Cleric7x9

voyagerfan99 said:


> I was bored last night, so I went to newegg and built the cheapest system I could. About $356 I believe. they were all POS parts! LOL



with monitor?

with OS?


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ I dont think thats possible even with newegg's good prices!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Cleric7x9 said:


> with monitor?
> 
> with OS?



Monitor, yes. OS, no.

I just did it again. the total is $324. Totally crap build


----------



## IxBLACKHEARTxI




----------



## HumanMage

Nice and clan Blackheart, I am liking the organization


----------



## Kill Bill

IxBLACKHEARTxI said:


>



Rad you hve the same pc case as mwa(me)


----------



## Deamos

Heres a couple of mine.  Damn iphone sucks for pictures in bad photo conditions.


----------



## Shane

voyagerfan99 said:


> Monitor, yes. OS, no.
> 
> I just did it again. the total is $324. Totally crap build



wow that would be so crap 

probably die in a week lol,i heard bad things about those hard drives.


----------



## Kornowski

I know you've seen it already


----------



## TEKKA

Very nice pc there, Kornowski.
I actually quite like all your colours you have there. (Not normally a fan of heaps of colours)


----------



## Kornowski

TEKKA said:


> Very nice pc there, Kornowski.
> I actually quite like all your colours you have there. (Not normally a fan of heaps of colours)



Thanks man! Yeah, I don't know, sometimes it's cool, can get distracting though...


----------



## CPTMuller

I can envision it now...He's going in for the knife... OOH SHINEY SPINNING FANS!...BLAMBLAMBLAM no more Kornowski /cry.


----------



## Ramodkk

Nice there Danny. Here's my latest one, I finally added my exhaust fan!


----------



## ThatGuy16

Looks good, i would post more pictures of mine. But i think you guys are sick of seeing me post pictures


----------



## Ramodkk

Haha  Nah, go ahead


----------



## The_Other_One

After my card reader was a complete flop (actually destroyed a 1GB microSD and a 2GB SD card!)  I needed something to fill my 3.5" bay.  The floppy drive isn't even connected seeing as I have no use for it, it's all for looks


----------



## cohen

How did it destroy the cards???


----------



## Kesava




----------



## The_Other_One

cohen said:


> How did it destroy the cards???



The reader would randomly give me errors; I/O errors, disconnection errors...things I don't think I've ever seen from card readers...  After this, the cards couldn't be read by anything.  I'd try to format them and they wouldn't format.  After trying many different things, I did manage to get the both semi working...  However, one would run at sub-USB1.1 speeds in a select few devices.  The another would work for about 5 minutes, then randomly stop working and say I had to format it again.  This would happen in my card reader and in various devices...


----------



## Shane

Heres my rig in its new case!!!

much better than the old flimsy one.

you cant see it on the pictures for some reason (crap camera) but my fans are actualy blue LED,also is the front intake.

i still need to spend alot of time doing cable management but for tonight im going to leave it now 












Its not a fancy Antec 900 as you can see but its alot better,its called Icute Jet case


----------



## Archangel

<3 iCute,.. how cute   (nice looking tough)


----------



## Ramodkk

Arch don't you have a big ass turbine in the front of your case??


----------



## Kornowski

Nice case, Shane!


----------



## TEKKA

I'll post a picture of my pc soon, its not to flash at the moment.


----------



## Cleric7x9

TEKKA said:


> I'll post a picture of my pc soon, its not to flash at the moment.



thanks for the teaser


----------



## TEKKA

Cleric7x9 said:


> thanks for the teaser


----------



## epidemik

ramodkk said:


> Arch don't you have a big ass turbine in the front of your case??



Wind powered PC 
Thatd be cool. You'd just have to have your comp outside and live in a windy place


----------



## TEKKA

epidemik said:


> Wind powered PC
> Thatd be cool. You'd just have to have your comp outside and live in a windy place



Could not help myself.
Arches New pc setup..


----------



## Shane

Archangel said:


> <3 iCute,.. how cute   (nice looking tough)



hehe thanks 



ramodkk said:


> Arch don't you have a big ass turbine in the front of your case??



i cant believe how much air this intake takes in...its realy strong and my temps have gone down quite alot.



Kornowski said:


> Nice case, Shane!



thanks mate,likei said its nothing special it cost £40 but im happy with it.


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> thanks mate,likei said its nothing special it cost £40 but im happy with it.



Good Price! Does it keep things cooler?


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Good Price! Does it keep things cooler?



yes all my temps seem to have gone down around 4-5c which iknow isnt much but every little helps.

i still need to replace my thermal paste 

i wish i could take a picture of my rig in the dark.....so you could see the blue lights but for some reason when i take piccys in the dark  and look at them it looks like its day,i dont know how to turn flash off

Its pimped out now though


----------



## skidude

Pics of mine, some older and some new.


----------



## G25r8cer

Be prepared for my new pics soon!! Im working on installing a functional E-brake to my race sim!! I cant wait to get to rally and drifting when its installed.


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> yes all my temps seem to have gone down around 4-5c which iknow isnt much but every little helps.
> 
> i still need to replace my thermal paste
> 
> i wish i could take a picture of my rig in the dark.....so you could see the blue lights but for some reason when i take piccys in the dark  and look at them it looks like its day,i dont know how to turn flash off
> 
> Its pimped out now though



Haha! Sweet dude! 

Ski Dude, that looks awesome!


----------



## funkysnair




----------



## Ethan3.14159

looks good, really like the green leds. makes your 900 one of kind in a way.

i'll be putting new pics up when i get my new cpu fan and uv ide cable, which should be tomorrow


----------



## Shane

Very nice Funksnair!!!! 

was the watercooling easy to set up?


----------



## Kornowski

That looks awesome, Nice work!


----------



## funkysnair

thanx-

watercooling sytems are a pain, to fit it all in you need a bigger case than the 900....


----------



## Kornowski

Looks good to me! 

Good to see my 7950 is in good care!


----------



## funkysnair

Kornowski said:


> Looks good to me!
> 
> Good to see my 7950 is in good care!



yeh but it needed modifications to fit it, all that trendy case it had all come off


----------



## Gareth

voyagerfan99 said:


> Monitor, yes. OS, no.
> 
> I just did it again. the total is $324. Totally crap build



It wouldn't work  AM2 is DDR2 memory


----------



## Interested

skidude said:


> Pics of mine, some older and some new.



i have the same case but silver/blue! how did you get the inside to be so neat????? mines a mess!!!! what do u think of the airflow in the case?


----------



## Ramodkk

^ Good call there Garet


----------



## fortyways

Interested said:


> i have the same case but silver/blue! how did you get the inside to be so neat????? mines a mess!!!! what do u think of the airflow in the case?



If you think that's neat I'd hate to see what you call a mess.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Jeez Garet - dig back on the thread why don't you!


----------



## skidude

Interested said:


> i have the same case but silver/blue! how did you get the inside to be so neat????? mines a mess!!!! what do u think of the airflow in the case?



Haha I wouldn't call the inside of my case even close to neat. I think it's a complete mess. I just used some cable ties and a bit of stuffing the cords into the spaces in between drive bays. I find the airflow to be great, but that's with me using every fan bay in the case.


----------



## Shane

ive removed the 2 silver drive panels from the front of my case to put both my drives there.

i plan on removing the other 2 and replacing them with black ones,as idoubt i would be ablt to match the paint if i sprayed them.






i think i might get some cold cathodes


----------



## vroom_skies

fortyways said:


> If you think that's neat I'd hate to see what you call a mess.



Agreed. I honestly don't think the majority of people on this forum understand what a clean & neat case looks like. 
It seems as if you use a few zip ties, that automatically means you have the neatest case ever lol.

This is my case, and I still think of it as a mess lol.





Bob


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Nevakonaza said:


> ive removed the 2 silver drive panels from the front of my case to put both my drives there.
> 
> i plan on removing the other 2 and replacing them with black ones,as idoubt i would be ablt to match the paint if i sprayed them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think i might get some cold cathodes



Lol, iCute


----------



## Shane

vroom_skies said:


> Agreed. I honestly don't think the majority of people on this forum understand what a clean & neat case looks like.
> It seems as if you use a few zip ties, that automatically means you have the neatest case ever lol.



the reason my cables are not very neat is because i cannot do anything with them,the cables from the Psu are just too short to re-route them behind stuff.

they just about reach where they have to go


----------



## Kornowski

> Agreed. I honestly don't think the majority of people on this forum understand what a clean & neat case looks like.
> It seems as if you use a few zip ties, that automatically means you have the neatest case ever lol.



*Cough*


----------



## funkysnair

vroom_skies said:


> Agreed. I honestly don't think the majority of people on this forum understand what a clean & neat case looks like.
> It seems as if you use a few zip ties, that automatically means you have the neatest case ever lol.
> 
> This is my case, and I still think of it as a mess lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob



if you think your case is a mess i would hate for you too look iside of mine lol


----------



## Kornowski

funkysnair said:


> if you think your case is a mess i would hate for you too look iside of mine lol



My case is a mess


----------



## funkysnair

kornowski said:


> my Case Is A Mess


#

Get A Grip U Tart


----------



## Kornowski

LOL, Ok


----------



## Ramodkk

Vroom, calm down, your case is perfectly neat


----------



## Archangel

with the red cathodes on.





with the LEDs on only.





the 2 cards


----------



## Ramodkk

Arch, I didn't know you had HD3870 CF'ed, Nice! 

That ASUS cooler is looking hawt!


----------



## voyagerfan99

My case is horrible for cable management. I used a few zip ties here and there, but it's kinda hard to route the cables around. I'll post a pic later.


----------



## Archangel

the cables (at the top) are a mess again now tough   (unfortunately)


----------



## Shane

Heres my retired Hp rig






Sempy 2800+ 2Ghz
1.25gb of ram
9600 pro gfx 256
120gb hard drive


----------



## cohen

Nevakonaza said:


> Heres my retired Hp rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sempy 2800+ 2Ghz
> 1.25gb of ram
> 9600 pro gfx 256
> 120gb hard drive



yeah it is a bit old.... 400W PSU, wow! and IDE.... hhmm... good for internet though.


----------



## jimkonow

nah, thats a state of the art gaming machine


----------



## Shane

jimkonow said:


> nah, thats a state of the art gaming machine



hehe actualy you know that machine will play PREY on highest setting,Doom 3 plays on high aswell 

shes been retires now though


----------



## voyagerfan99

Well, here is my attempt at some cable management. The main issues are my two IDE HDD's. I'll probably end up pulling the cable out and splicing it down the seams so I can twist it more. I don't have an issue with the two IDE DVD burners because I use a Mad dog cable for those. Then there are really just the power cables for the HDD's and the lights on the front of my case (and where the main connectors come out of the PSU [I had to tape the drooping wires onto the bottom of the PSU so they wouldn't lay on the HSF]).


----------



## Shane

Ok ive been trying to sort out my rig,on the inside ive hidden some more cables,ive turned my hard drive around and basicly  there are no more cables lying on the bottom of my case anymore it looks so much beter.

also done this to my case

Before:






After:






sorry for the bad image quality,its just my digital camera is not the best and i have no clue how to change settings on it etc.

the jet turbine on the front is blue LED which doesnt show in the pic.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

the black drive bay cover look a lot better than the gray ones
what happened to your front panel usb and audio though?


----------



## Shane

thanks,

i removed the front panel usb and audio because i never use it anway,i didnt even bother wiring it up to the motherboard in the first place 

there was just too many spare cables hanging around inside my case doing nothing and that had loads of them so.

i have plenty of USB ports on the back and also a EXTERNAL USB hub on my desk aswell so in total 8 USB ports


----------



## CPTMuller

I haven't posted here in awhile... This is my rig at a big lan party (150 people!).


----------



## Mankz_91

MY everyday school / work PC.

















Now with 4Gb o' RAM and 1.6Tb of space.  I really do abuse this thing.

Motherboard is the AWESOME DFI DKP35-T2RS, but I really need a new GPU. My X1800XT is toooo old now.


----------



## Ramodkk

Really nice man! 

Yeah I hear kick-ass things about the P35 Lanparty... 

And yep, Yu Needz Neew GPU!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Workstation:





Fridge and Case:





Desktop:






Lighting was weird in my room, so the pictures came out blurry.
First pic, carpet got dirty earlier, I just set this all up today.
I'll upload better pictures later.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

thats awesome. love the speakers
and is that a black 30gb zune i see there? i have the same thing


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Yeah, I've had that Zune for about a year now, and it has been awesome. It's lasted longer than my previous iPod Video.. The iPod fell half a foot onto my Mousepad, and the screen cracked, and it wasn't covered in the warranty. This Zune has fallen numerous times, and its still working brand new.


----------



## Kornowski

It made it easier for me to work on my PC while I'm _trying_ to fix it 

I mean, C'mon, how cool is this... I have a Screw Driver as a Power Button!

Plus, I'm going to get a new MOBO soon, hopefully!


----------



## Gareth

The exterior of my case, looking in at the whole PC. 




My Radeon HD2900XT Video Card 




Arctic Cooling Freezer Pro 64 Fan and 8GB DDR2 RAM




My very new Hiper 730W Power Supply Unit. 




The Space between the HDD and GPU is still as crampt as ever


----------



## mep916

Kornowski said:


> It made it easier for me to work on my PC while I'm _trying_ to fix it
> 
> I mean, C'mon, how cool is this... I have a Screw Driver as a Power Button!
> 
> Plus, I'm going to get a new MOBO soon, hopefully!



You'll get it workin'.


----------



## Kornowski

mep916 said:


> You'll get it workin'.



Haha, Thanks for the encouragement, Mike! 

It's kind of working now, just seeing how long it'll last!...


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Kornowski said:


> Haha, Thanks for the encouragement, Mike!
> 
> It's kind of working now, just seeing how long it'll last!...



What have you narrowed it down to so far?


----------



## Kornowski

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> What have you narrowed it down to so far?



At the moment, a bad HDD. But also, Maybe the MOBO


----------



## Schonza

Kornowski said:


> It made it easier for me to work on my PC while I'm _trying_ to fix it
> 
> I mean, C'mon, how cool is this... I have a Screw Driver as a Power Button!
> 
> Plus, I'm going to get a new MOBO soon, hopefully!



Danny, to keep it nice and cool, stick a massive fan in front of it! =D You'd have the best airflow! Hahaha. 

At least it's good to know it's half working.


----------



## Kornowski

Schonza said:


> Danny, to keep it nice and cool, stick a massive fan in front of it! =D You'd have the best airflow! Hahaha.
> 
> At least it's good to know it's half working.



That's tomorrow's Plan 

Yeah, Sort of. Thanks!


----------



## ThatGuy16

looks nice, those are some massive icons


----------



## Kornowski

Every bodies said that, LOL


----------



## Ramodkk

Haha lol, "massive icons"


----------



## Kornowski

ramodkk said:


> Haha lol, "massive icons"



Two GTS' 

Icons, Is that what they call it these days


----------



## Ramodkk

Well how do _you_ call them? 

Did you really get a second GTS? Nah, I'm sure it's photoshop!


----------



## Kornowski

ramodkk said:


> Well how do _you_ call them?
> 
> Did you really get a second GTS? Nah, I'm sure it's photoshop!



I call them cajhones 

Yeah, It's a second GTS  Pffft, I suck at Photoshop, I couldn't do that!


----------



## pies

Nice man all ya need is an sli board now.
And you don't have to worry my computers laying all over my room I need to set my water cooling up again and throw all the parts back in.


----------



## Kornowski

pies said:


> Nice man all ya need is an sli board now.
> And you don't have to worry my computers laying all over my room I need to set my water cooling up again and throw all the parts back in.



It's Photoshopped, but don't tell anybody 
All I need is another GTS and an SLI board... 

Haha, You got any pictures?


----------



## pies

Mine is the antec 900 the dell is one I'm working on for a buddy.


----------



## mep916

Kornowski said:


> It's Photoshopped, but don't tell anybody



I thought that was for real.


----------



## Kornowski

mep916 said:


> I thought that was for real.



Sorry for lulling you into a false sense of security, Mike 
Nah, I wish it was real, I was just messing around.  Wanting to see what it will look like when I get another, lol.

Pies, How's the 4850!?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Those heatsinks are serious beasts!


----------



## ellanky

Are you running the motherboard right on top of the mobo box or does it still have its standoffs?


----------



## voyagerfan99

It looks like it's flat on the box.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Before















After


----------



## Kornowski

voyagerfan99 said:


> Those heatsinks are serious beasts!



Oooooh, Yeah! 



ellanky said:


> Are you running the motherboard right on top of the mobo box or does it still have its standoffs?





voyagerfan99 said:


> It looks like it's flat on the box.



Yeah, It's just on the box 


Nice job there, dude!


----------



## mac550

voyagerfan99 said:


> Well, here is my attempt at some cable management. The main issues are my two IDE HDD's. I'll probably end up pulling the cable out and splicing it down the seams so I can twist it more. I don't have an issue with the two IDE DVD burners because I use a Mad dog cable for those. Then there are really just the power cables for the HDD's and the lights on the front of my case (and where the main connectors come out of the PSU [I had to tape the drooping wires onto the bottom of the PSU so they wouldn't lay on the HSF]).



where did you get the little fan you got at the bottom of your rig?


----------



## Shane

mac550 said:


> where did you get the little fan you got at the bottom of your rig?



you can get them from maplins mate,theyre about £5


----------



## voyagerfan99

IDK. My dad bought it for the computer he built years ago. I know it's an Antec fan though.


----------



## patrickv

so i was bored


----------



## Ramodkk

^ Haha nice man! I did the exact same thing like 5 days ago. 

I'll post some pics of mine later.


----------



## sg1

@Patrickv, Did you manage to get the HDD working I sent you for repair?..................................................!!!!


----------



## patrickv

sg1 said:


> @Patrickv, Did you manage to get the HDD working I sent you for repair?..................................................!!!!



oops it's a goner


----------



## Mankz_91




----------



## sg1

*My Main Machine*





Showing my illumated keyboard,my new Bamboo graphics tablet and dual monitors


----------



## Matt_91

i opened a hard drive once, i started using it again afterwards, but mysteriously it went from 8GB to 3GB....


----------



## Ramodkk

^ Hahaha nice one!


----------



## Egon




----------



## spitviper

Some dude moved out of one of my parents house's and left this desk, so I thought i'd take it... 











My case could barely fit in there, it actually sticks out the back.


----------



## sg1

That looks like a solid pine desk - you could probably sell it and get one that better fits your needs


----------



## zer0_c00l

sg1 said:


> That looks like a solid pine desk - you could probably sell it and get one that better fits your needs



haha my 1st desk was that same one   still have it


----------



## dsella

MOUNTAIN DEW!!!



























OTHER STUFF!


----------



## MBGraphics

Do you ever leave your house?
(going out to get another game doesnt count)


----------



## dsella

MBGraphics said:


> Do you ever leave your house?
> (going out to get another game doesnt count)



Me? Lol..most of those pics are really old. I have about half of those games, the flashed 360(black) is gone, along with the PS3. All I play 360 for anymore is Guitar Hero, Rock Band, and Call of Duty 4 clan matches.

Got sick of it...


----------



## Kornowski

Why do you need two 360's?


----------



## Shane

kornowski said:


> why do you need two 360's?



3


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> 3



He sold the black one.


----------



## Ramodkk

Kornowski said:


> Why do you need two 360's?



Obviously, so he can have a 720!


----------



## Ambushed

Do you know what mountain dew does to you?


----------



## spitviper

Ambushed said:


> Do you know what mountain dew does to you?


 It has the opposite effect on me


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> He sold the black one.



ahh my bad 



Ambushed said:


> Do you know what mountain dew does to you?



what is it with you americans and Mountian dew? lol 

is it realy nice? unfurtunatly we do not have it in teh uk.


----------



## Interested

Nevakonaza said:


> ahh my bad
> 
> 
> 
> what is it with you americans and Mountian dew? lol
> 
> is it realy nice? unfurtunatly we do not have it in teh uk.



its like sprite just a tad more sweet and actually green compared to clear.


----------



## ellanky

Hmmm.. maybe I should put a pic of new pc..


----------



## Dollar

Dollar's Antec 900 Unmodified ShowCase:
This is probably the type of cable management that can be expected from a non modular fixed cabling Antec True Power Trio in Antec 900!
It's window side panel is facing the cardboard thus the cable management is hidden!





Vacuuming Antec 900 In Action:
Noisy and powerful Vacumm Cleaner for the magnetic beast.




Specs below on signature.


----------



## Dollar

Showcasing boxes and stuffs with rig:




Showcasing night mode/gaming/movie mode:




Showcasing a typical neat setup:


----------



## sg1

That night shot looks pretty good


----------



## Ethan3.14159

someones a gigabyte fanboy haha


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Hah, great computers.


----------



## mac550

Well i got my computer finished now, about time! so here it is...
http://i319.photobucket.com/albums/mm457/mac550/IMG_0030.jpg
http://i319.photobucket.com/albums/mm457/mac550/IMG_0018.jpg
http://i319.photobucket.com/albums/mm457/mac550/IMG_0020.jpg
http://i319.photobucket.com/albums/mm457/mac550/IMG_0023.jpg


----------



## dsella

mac550 said:


> Well i got my computer finished now, about time! so here it is...
> http://i319.photobucket.com/albums/mm457/mac550/IMG_0030.jpg
> http://i319.photobucket.com/albums/mm457/mac550/IMG_0018.jpg
> http://i319.photobucket.com/albums/mm457/mac550/IMG_0020.jpg
> http://i319.photobucket.com/albums/mm457/mac550/IMG_0023.jpg



Nice. AMD though?


----------



## Shane

mac550 said:


> Well i got my computer finished now, about time! so here it is...
> http://i319.photobucket.com/albums/mm457/mac550/IMG_0030.jpg
> http://i319.photobucket.com/albums/mm457/mac550/IMG_0018.jpg
> http://i319.photobucket.com/albums/mm457/mac550/IMG_0020.jpg
> http://i319.photobucket.com/albums/mm457/mac550/IMG_0023.jpg



looking good mate,wouldnt your processor bottleneck those 2 8800GTs?

thats one Sweet case


----------



## mac550

Nevakonaza said:


> looking good mate,wouldnt your processor bottleneck those 2 8800GTs?
> 
> thats one Sweet case



Nope it runs really well, i thought when i install the Gpu's it would but no its fine.
The case is a XClio Propeller, its got a  360mm fan on the side, hence the part that sticks out


----------



## ThatGuy16

dsella said:


> MOUNTAIN DEW!!!



Notice the illegalish copy of Dell OEM Vista


----------



## mac550

lol dell put a 32 bit os on a 64 bit system, thats funny


----------



## Cleric7x9

mac550 said:


> lol dell put a 32 bit os on a 64 bit system, thats funny



you have a 32bit OS and a 64bit system too....


----------



## Geoff




----------



## G25r8cer

Here's my new Free system. LOL  Dont make too much fun of it. 

AMD K6 @ 400mhz
128mb ram


----------



## Strider64

The only two things I'm going to upgrade in the future is 1. More Memory and 2. Graphics Card, but for right now I'm very satisfied with this computer.


----------



## Kornowski

That tower is huge!


----------



## Ramodkk

^ No, it's a actually ZOMGBBQPWNDWTFH-U-G-E!!


----------



## mep916

Nice montior...


----------



## PabloTeK

A self destruct button g25racer? Press it!


----------



## Ramodkk

mep916 said:


> Nice montior...



I just noticed the monitor, lol.


----------



## Respital

PabloTeK said:


> A self destruct button g25racer? Press it!



Lol a self destruct button.
That's funny. 
I loled when i saw it.


----------



## mac550

Cleric7x9 said:


> you have a 32bit OS and a 64bit system too....


only untill i can afford vista 64


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I have that same CM Stacker case.. Its huge, but I love it. I dont take it to a lot of LANs, due to its size, but I am adding big rubber casters on it soon.


----------



## G25r8cer

PabloTeK said:


> A self destruct button g25racer? Press it!



LOL Yeah   It's actually rigged up to the speakers. It sorta a mute button. My friend decided to put that little note on there. LOL


----------



## sg1

*@Strider64*

I have the same graphics tablet as you.... works really well


----------



## patrickv




----------



## voyagerfan99

sg1 said:


> I have the same graphics tablet as you.... works really well



I was originally gonna get a Bamboo, but then I found a larger tablet for cheaper on NewEgg. (I have yet to buy it though )


----------



## mac550

lol found this on google,
http://hackedgadgets.com/wp-content/2/_huge_fan_cooled_case_mod_3.jpg
http://www.pclaunches.com/entry_images/1107/24/fan_casemod-thumb-450x231.jpg
someone has way to much time on their hands!


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ Now that is just stupid


----------



## Ethan3.14159

yeah agreed it is the fail


----------



## Troubled[USMC]

I have a question, is it cheaper to build your own laptop/desktop than to buy a pre-assembled one?

I'll post a pic of my computer when I get it back, my uncle's working on it.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Troubled[USMC];1018396 said:
			
		

> I have a question, is it cheaper to build your own laptop/desktop than to buy a pre-assembled one?
> 
> I'll post a pic of my computer when I get it back, my uncle's working on it.



Desktops, yes. Laptops however, are nearly impossible to build yourself. That's why everyone on the site has a laptop from a regular manufacturer, such as Dell, Asus, Acer, etc.

Anyway, here are some newer pics of my computer.

















And the old ones, which still looks good:


----------



## bomberboysk

Ok, Theres the rest of em. I need to find a place to put the joystick half of my X52>_> Moving the mouse off the desk gets old, i should make something that hooks to my desk to hold it or something(not shown in pic cuz it sits under my desk when im not usin it, on my mouspad when i am) As you can see the pepsi has also been removed in the latter pics, now i just gotta go about finding a good place where i can put my tower on the floor, so i can have more room on my desk ya know? In the bottom right on top of the xfi is the stock intel heatsink fan minus the actual heatsink, i have it blowing air directly into the 9800gtx, ill prolly remove it cuz i dont know how good of a job its doing when there are 2 250mm side fans blowing right at it...


----------



## G25r8cer

Dang am I the only person without a G15 keyboard? LoL


----------



## MBGraphics

No, me too!


----------



## Shane

g25racer said:


> Dang am I the only person without a G15 keyboard? LoL



me too,although i do love my MICROSOFT Wireless keyboard 3000.

cant compare it to a G15 though


----------



## cohen

Took some new pictures of my setup:

view them on my website, here


----------



## ghbnic

a few pics of my pc's


----------



## Dollar

ghbnic said:


> a few pics of my pc's



Hey there. Coolermaster Aerogate 1. Hows it? Using it also.


----------



## skidude

g25racer said:


> Dang am I the only person without a G15 keyboard? LoL



I use a Saitek Eclipse 2


----------



## ghbnic

> _doller_  Hey there. Coolermaster Aerogate 1. Hows it? Using it also.
> 
> Its ok not had a issue yet with it, only thing really is that when i turn pc on it will light up red not blue but its only a niggle, i can live with that lol!!


----------



## Geoff

g25racer said:


> dang am i the only person without a g15 keyboard? Lol


g15 ftw!!


----------



## Ramodkk

g25racer said:


> Dang am I the only person without a G15 keyboard? LoL



Don't worry man, I'm with you!


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

ramodkk said:


> Don't worry man, I'm with you!



Same here, but I'll prob get one . HP Multimedia FTW!


----------



## ellanky

voyagerfan99 said:


> Desktops, yes. Laptops however, are nearly impossible to build yourself. That's why everyone on the site has a laptop from a regular manufacturer, such as Dell, Asus, Acer, etc.
> 
> Anyway, here are some newer pics of my computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the old ones, which still looks good:



I have that same Dell monitor but its my main one


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Seeing all these 'wild and crazy' setups, makes me want to do one of my own.. 


I'll see what I can muster up.


----------



## voyagerfan99

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Seeing all these 'wild and crazy' setups, makes me want to do one of my own..
> 
> 
> I'll see what I can muster up.



Yay! My setup is wild and crazy!


----------



## Ramodkk

Here's my wild and crazy setup:


----------



## Kornowski

Looks good, Omar!  Sweet guitar!

'Eres mine at the moment;











And my new Printer / scanner / photocopier


----------



## MBGraphics

Do you have somthing against your case?


----------



## rbxslvr

g25racer said:


> Here's my new Free system. LOL  Dont make too much fun of it.
> 
> AMD K6 @ 400mhz
> 128mb ram


Hey... do I know you?

I passed that computer on to a friend of mine, who then passed it to another friend, because he figured out that he didn't want it.... then _that_ friend passed it on to another, because _he_ didn't want it... so... uh... yeah


----------



## Kornowski

MBGraphics said:


> Do you have somthing against your case?



Haha! My PC isn't totally in fully working order, so it makes it easier to work on


----------



## MBGraphics

Haha, oh ok.


----------



## G25r8cer

rbxslvr said:


> Hey... do I know you?
> 
> I passed that computer on to a friend of mine, who then passed it to another friend, because he figured out that he didn't want it.... then _that_ friend passed it on to another, because _he_ didn't want it... so... uh... yeah




No. It was my dad's and he was the First and Only owner of it.


----------



## Ramodkk

Thanks Danny, and I love how you actually installed your cathodes on your new "case"


----------



## rbxslvr

g25racer said:


> No. It was my dad's and he was the First and Only owner of it.


... joking... sorry.  I just said it because I know it's being passed around, no one seems to want it.


----------



## Kornowski

ramodkk said:


> Thanks Danny, and I love how you actually installed your cathodes on your new "case"



I was getting bored of just being there . I want it fixed and in a case again!  It's just collecting dust all the time!

I find myself adding new fans to it all the time, in different places on my desk, lol.


----------



## Ramodkk

Your comp is gonna end up thrown in your desk drawer, wait, drill holes and do it!


----------



## Kornowski

ramodkk said:


> Your comp is gonna end up thrown in your desk drawer, wait, drill holes and do it!



Haha, That would be pretty cool!


----------



## voyagerfan99

PC_I said:


> Thtas a nice computer!  i wish I had one that looked that nice!



Who are you referring to?


----------



## Kornowski

PC_I said:


> the one who showed their computer



*sigh*


----------



## Ramodkk

PC_I said:


> the one who showed their computer



Um, this is "Post A Pic Of Your Pc Here" Thread, many people will be showing their comps!


----------



## funkysnair

the boy just loves speedos


----------



## Motoxrdude

PC_I said:


> show me you swimming



OMFG. You are such a creeper.


----------



## Bob Jeffery

ok im a little uncomfortable.....


----------



## voyagerfan99

PC_I said:


> show me you swimming


----------



## skidude

The new laptop while Vista is setting up. More pics to come when I have time to upload them all.


----------



## Geoff

Is that a cooling pad on the bottom?  Probably need that though eh?  lol


----------



## lovely?

yeah especially because it has 2 hard drives, SLI'd 8800m GTX's, 4gb's of ram, and a C2Q!

plan on playing crysis and far cry 2 at the same time are we?


----------



## pies

Nice laptop skidude.
And this PC_I dude is really creeping me out with some of his questions.


----------



## skidude

[-0MEGA-];1021764 said:
			
		

> Is that a cooling pad on the bottom?  Probably need that though eh?  lol



Yeah, especially when gaming. The highest I've seen the CPU so far is 60C, which isn't too bad considering it's a desktop chip in a laptop. I haven't installed Crysis yet, I'll get to that later.


----------



## Kornowski

That's a bad-ass laptop! Nice! Congratulations, beats my computer


----------



## skidude

Thanks haha  It more than doubles the 3DMark score of my desktop.


----------



## Kornowski

It's like 2,000 more than my PC


----------



## ThatGuy16

I want a gaming laptop, the thought has even crossed my mind to sell my desktop for one


----------



## Kornowski

ThatGuy16 said:


> I want a gaming laptop, the thought has even crossed my mind to sell my desktop for one





No! Bad Corey!


----------



## MBGraphics

Sell it to me!!! 
just kidden..haha


----------



## Kornowski

MBGraphics said:


> Sell it to me!!!
> just kidden..haha



Mike, I think you'll find I'd be getting it, Back off!


----------



## MBGraphics

dang...

haha


----------



## skidude

Pictures from the various unpacking process of the laptop (sorry for so many haha)


----------



## MBGraphics

that thing is sexxyyy!!! 
how much was it, if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## skidude

$4681 with shipping


----------



## MBGraphics

OUCH!!!


----------



## Ramodkk

skidude said:


> $4681 with shipping



 Wow.

That is one frickin thick laptop. At least it's kick-ass powerful! 

Congratz man!


----------



## Kornowski

Woah! £2,340! 

Sleep for me, 1:40AM


----------



## Ramodkk

Wow, you know math! 

Just kidding


----------



## Kornowski

ramodkk said:


> Wow, you know math!
> 
> Just kidding



Oi! *insert witty, rhetorical response, I'm too tired to think of one*


----------



## Ramodkk

Haha  Cm'on Danny post another pic of your godly case!


----------



## MBGraphics

Hahaha, ya


----------



## skidude

MBGraphics said:


> OUCH!!!



Now that I have it in my hands, it was all worth it


----------



## g4m3rof1337

And I thought my Laptop was think.


Nice Laptop.


----------



## Kornowski

ramodkk said:


> Haha  Cm'on Danny post another pic of your godly case!





MBGraphics said:


> Hahaha, ya



Haha! Fiiiiine


----------



## Kesava

hahah thats so awesome


----------



## Kornowski

Kesava said:


> hahah thats so awesome



Heh, Thanks man!
Why don't you take your PC apart, it's good fun


----------



## Kesava

because i quite like my case and will no doubt spill coffee on it


----------



## PHATSPEED7x

Well here are my pics...


----------



## Motoxrdude

My beasty setup, lol.


----------



## Shane

Well because i ordred me a new Cpu cpu cooler i had o remove the motherboard,and i thought why i had it out i might aswell take the rest out and spray the interior of my case from that boring Grey to Black 

Progress pics:





Bits and bobs everywhere lol


----------



## ThatGuy16

PHATSPEED7x said:


> Well here are my pics...



I have two of those


----------



## Kornowski

Wow! Looking good, Shane! 

Keep us updated!


----------



## Shane

Will do Dan 

Btw i went back to Vista lol,couldnt do with going back to Xp,Crysis didnt look as good without dx10 you can realy tell the difference


----------



## Kornowski

Good Boy! Haha! I knew it wouldn't take long, it feels like such a "downgrade" doesn't it!


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Good Boy! Haha! I knew it wouldn't take long, it feels like such a "downgrade" doesn't it!



It does,sorry Xp users,I like Xp dont get me wrong but if your a gamer and game in DX10 theres no going back


----------



## Kornowski

nevakonaza said:


> it does,sorry xp users,i like xp dont get me wrong but if your a gamer and game in dx10 theres no going back:d



qft


----------



## Cleric7x9

Nevakonaza said:


> It does,sorry Xp users,I like Xp dont get me wrong but if your a gamer and game in DX10 theres no going back



yessir couldnt agree more


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> qft



Yup it is True,this is exactly what im talking about.

*DX9*






*dx10*


----------



## ellanky

Well here's my setup, nothing special but I love it ;D


----------



## Kornowski

That's the Antec 300, right? It looks awesome!


----------



## Ramodkk

Correct, I was tempted to get one of those back ago. 

Now I'm sure I'm getting a Lian-Li lol 

(P.S. Danny check my thread in Cameras seciton)


----------



## ellanky

Kornowski said:


> That's the Antec 300, right? It looks awesome!



Hehe yea it is, thanks


----------



## Kesava

ok this is like my computer area hahah





here is my zalman... you cant really see from this but i have bent alot of the fins haha





not exactly a really artistic picture.. especially with the tape there haha. but i liked it cos the mobo was reflected and stuff.





and here is an overall view of the case


----------



## jutnm

Kesava said:


> ok this is like my computer area hahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is my zalman... you cant really see from this but i have bent alot of the fins haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not exactly a really artistic picture.. especially with the tape there haha. but i liked it cos the mobo was reflected and stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is an overall view of the case





ahhhh i love your desk/cabinet/ iono  but thats cool. IKEA?


----------



## Kesava

i have no idea where it came from haha

but recently i broke the tray thing that the keyboard and mouse are on... now it doesnt move its just sorta jammed in there haha


----------



## Kornowski

I'm lovin' the tape, Kuz! Very Classy!


----------



## Kesava

i cant even remember why its there haha


----------



## Cleric7x9

kesava -- two words: cable management!


----------



## Kesava

hahhaha i really dont care about that. never been good at it. way too lazy. the air isnt hindered as it passes from the front fan to the back...
so the cables being all over there doesnt really effect anything and im not often viewing the inside of my case so i dont mind how it looks haha


----------



## alexyu

*Mine*

Just realised i havent posted mine

tower:  (just like elimin8or's)





Monitor





Wireless kit and reciever:


----------



## ThatGuy16

not bad, nice avatar by the way


----------



## voyagerfan99

I have the same side panel.


----------



## Kesava

alexyu have you got a picture of inside the case?


----------



## voyagerfan99

I just noticed that when my case gets hot (enough) the light inside my reset button goes out.


----------



## alexyu

Kesava said:


> alexyu have you got a picture of inside the case?


No, the comp is in warranty.
I'll post a pic after i upgrade (and lose warranty  )


----------



## alexyu

ThatGuy16 said:


> not bad, nice avatar by the way


Thanks.


----------



## Kesava

alexyu said:


> No, the comp is in warranty.
> I'll post a pic after i upgrade (and lose warranty  )



um... what? why cant you open it?
and i ment just from the outside anyway


----------



## alexyu

Kesava said:


> um... what? why cant you open it?
> and i ment just from the outside anyway


The comp is prebuilt.
If i tear this i lose warranty:







But if you meant from the outside...:










(sorry for the quality  )


----------



## Kesava

what are the specs of that? haah you havent even got a rear fan...


----------



## alexyu

Kesava said:


> what are the specs of that? haah you havent even got a rear fan...


Yes I have a rear fan
Specs:
Mtherboard: Biostar NF4 AM2L
Processor: AMD Athlon 64 3200+ (upgrading this month)
RAM:1*1024 MB kINGMAX (Upgrading too) 
Video Card: Sapphire Radeon X1550 256MB + 256 shared (this is why i'm upgrading RAM)
HDD: Western Digital Caviar 250 GB


----------



## Geoff

How much did you pay for that system?


----------



## Kornowski

I miss having a case!


----------



## WeatherMan

I remember spending $2000 on my old system

Pre Built

AthlonXP 3000 2.2GHz Socket A
256MB PC3200 ram
64MB Via UniChrome IPG Integrated
80GB Maxtor IDE
17" Flat Panel

Packard Bell

30th January 2005


----------



## alexyu

[-0MEGA-];1025369 said:
			
		

> How much did you pay for that system?


I remember like $850 with monitor and kit (it was an year ago)


----------



## Geoff

alexyu said:


> I remember like $850 with monitor and kit (it was an year ago)


----------



## Shane

My rig is FINALY back together!!!

its had a inside paint job and a new cpu cooler with AS5

*Before:*








*After:*











That damn cooler is alot bigger than a AC7 Pro


----------



## PabloTeK

Wow, that looks really nice Shane!


----------



## Shane

PabloTeK said:


> Wow, that looks really nice Shane!



Thankyou sir 

looks much better now i love it.

i cant believe how similar mine and your system is  (specs)


----------



## Geoff




----------



## MBGraphics

Nevakonaza, that looks much better 

Lets see more [-OMEGA-]


----------



## Ramodkk

*Konaza*, you think you're gonna beat the good-looking-ness out of my rig? *Neva*! 

Haha just kidding, that's looking hot! Congratz!


----------



## cohen

MBGraphics said:


> Nevakonaza, that looks much better
> 
> Lets see more [-OMEGA-]



Yeah i agree!

Nevakonaza - that is a really nice system.

Geoff - Very nice!


----------



## Castle

Konaza, what is the model of the gigabyte case and power supply you owned? Are you powering up the Asus 8800GT with the generic 350W?


----------



## G25r8cer

Update:


----------



## Shane

ramodkk said:


> *Konaza*, you think you're gonna beat the good-looking-ness out of my rig? *Neva*!
> 
> Haha just kidding, that's looking hot! Congratz!



 thanks



cohen said:


> Yeah i agree!
> 
> Nevakonaza - that is a really nice system.



thanks again 



Castle said:


> Konaza, what is the model of the gigabyte case and power supply you owned? Are you powering up the Asus 8800GT with the generic 350W?



Welcome to CF,im not using a Gigabyte case anymore,Im using an Icute case with a Turbine fan on the front.

i did however use the Psu that did originaly come with my Gigabyte case because its a good Psu,its quiet aswell.

Its 460W.....plenty


----------



## Castle

Nevakonaza said:


> Welcome to CF,im not using a Gigabyte case anymore,Im using an Icute case with a Turbine fan on the front.
> 
> i did however use the Psu that did originaly come with my Gigabyte case because its a good Psu,its quiet aswell.
> 
> Its 460W.....plenty



Are you residing in Australia when you can purchase an iCute case? Newegg does not sells it isnt it? What is the model of the iCute in the picture?


----------



## jdbennet

i gotta modded dell lol


----------



## Shane

Castle said:


> Are you residing in Australia when you can purchase an iCute case? Newegg does not sells it isnt it? What is the model of the iCute in the picture?



No im in Uk,here is my case,exept obviusly it doesnt look like that anymore lol

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=48124&criteria=cases&doy=17m7

i had the black/silver one 



jdbennet said:


> i gotta modded dell lol



post some pics mate dont be shy


----------



## jdbennet

i work in maplins


----------



## funkysnair

g25racer said:


> Update:



how realistic is the wheel setup?

i was considering getting one!!!


----------



## Shane

jdbennet said:


> i work in maplins



Realy? i think one of the mods in here work at maplins aswell,cant remember his name now.

is it a maplins in the uk you work?


----------



## jdbennet

yeah south of england


----------



## Kornowski

Looks great, Shane!  How are the temps?
Got any pictures with the cathodes on?


----------



## Geoff

Can't afford a case?  haha


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Looks great, Shane!  How are the temps?
> Got any pictures with the cathodes on?



thanks mate,

the temps are alot better,with my AC 7 + MX-2 thermal paste i was getting 41c idle.

now with this Asus cooler im getting 31c idle and its quite warm in my room atm.
i read up on the Arctic Silver 5 website it says that it takes about 200hours for it to reach maximum conductivity so maybe at a later date i might get even better temps.

im so happy with it though its so quiet,the AC7 pro was noisy 

as for the pics,i cannot figure out how to turn Flash off on my Practika digital camera so when i take pics with the cathodes on in the dark it just looks like ive took a pic on broad daylight and you cant see the cathodes 

i will find out how!!!!!!!


----------



## ThatGuy16

Digging up the past

Heres the order my PC has over gone over the years 















































































to








My photobucket is huge, i should flood this post 

j/k..


----------



## G25r8cer

funkysnair said:


> how realistic is the wheel setup?
> 
> i was considering getting one!!!



It is really realistic. The wheel has 2 motors for force feedback. It is very powerful and durable.


----------



## mep916

ThatGuy16 said:


> Digging up the past
> 
> Heres the order my PC has over gone over the years



Ahh...the memories...


----------



## ThatGuy16

mep916 said:


> Ahh...the memories...


Did i say "over the years"?.. well, i meant year  

Yeah, flipping through photobucket brings back memories lol


----------



## mep916

thatguy16 said:


> did i say "over the years"?.. Well, i meant year


----------



## Droogie




----------



## patrickv

bunch of cables !!


----------



## Geoff

^^ That's not a PC, lol.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I was originally gonna post this for the photo tourney, but I like my first one better.

Please excuse the dust  I cleaned it after I saw this pic! I even applied some new thermal paste, which was badly needed.
Anyway:


----------



## Gareth

Here is my picture of my Quad Core tower (not the C2Q sticker is on the roof of the case as I didn't want to loose my Athlon X2 sticker)

Notice the license plate on it  Every time I build one of my PCs, ill put a plate on it, and depending which state I am in, when I build it. Determines which plate it will wear. 





My other two towers with the plates. My OEM PCs such as my HP and eMachines will NOT get these plates.


----------



## Kornowski

voyagerfan99, Have you tried having the fan on your CPU blown down onto the HSF?

Geoff, I can, Yeah  But my MOBO is dying, and I was workin' on it so...


----------



## voyagerfan99

Kornowski said:


> voyagerfan99, Have you tried having the fan on your CPU blown down onto the HSF?



How many people are going to tell me that and how many people do I have to tell that it is already blowing down! The sticker is on the top and look at the shape of the fan blades. Plus I almost never have dust in my heatsink so I know air is blowing through it.


----------



## sg1

Here's a Panoramic view of my workstations at home:-


----------



## Kornowski

voyagerfan99 said:


> Plus I almost never have dust in my heatsink so I know air is blowing through it.



lol, The fact that you don't get dust in it suggests that your fan is pulling air out of it... 

I have a fan blowing through my Tuniq, I get dust in there. I had a fan blowing through my AC7, I got dust in there too.


----------



## Ramodkk

voyagerfan99 said:


> How many people are going to tell me that and how many people do I have to tell that it is already blowing down! The sticker is on the top and look at the shape of the fan blades. Plus I almost never have dust in my heatsink so I know air is blowing through it.



I would actually take it off and check to be 100% sure on which way it's blowing.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I have held my hand in front of it and felt NOTHING. I KNOW it's on right!


----------



## sg1

I find using a small sheet of paper can work well to find out the direction of most fans , epecially if you don't want to turn the fan off right away, Just place the paper in front of the fan and see which way it goes(just a little quick tip)

@Voyagerfan

If you're sure you have things right , then I believe you bud 
Some people just don't have dusty environments !!


----------



## Comp_Newb

Here's my set-up!













I got this printer for 50 bucks! its brand new! the guy is being shipped off to iraq so he sold it cheap, it was $279 new!!! it's 3 months old.


----------



## Ramodkk

voyagerfan99 said:


> I have held my hand in front of it and felt NOTHING. I KNOW it's on right!



Well, that actually could be a sign that it's blowing up. If you don't feel anything it could be facing up, you just don't feel air because the fan cant pull any air since the heatsink is covering any air intake from the bottom.

Don't know if that made sense


----------



## Kornowski

ramodkk said:


> Well, that actually could be a sign that it's blowing up. If you don't feel anything it could be facing up, you just don't feel air because the fan cant pull any air since the heatsink is covering any air intake from the bottom.
> 
> Don't know if that made sense



Exactly! Dude, do me a favour, take a picture of it with you holding some paper above it or something


----------



## lovely?

voyagerfan99 said:


> I was originally gonna post this for the photo tourney, but I like my first one better.
> 
> Please excuse the dust  I cleaned it after I saw this pic! I even applied some new thermal paste, which was badly needed.
> Anyway:



look, your wrong. the fan always BLOWS towards the wires. the leading edge of a fan is curved, the trailing edge is straight. the sticker is very often facing the blowing direction of the fan so a rear facing fan does not have the sticker poking out in plain sight.

lemme guess, your temps suck?


----------



## funkysnair

lovely? said:


> look, your wrong. the fan always BLOWS towards the wires. the leading edge of a fan is curved, the trailing edge is straight. the sticker is very often facing the blowing direction of the fan so a rear facing fan does not have the sticker poking out in plain sight.
> 
> lemme guess, your temps suck?



your fan is upside down!!!!

it goes by the fan blades not the wire


----------



## lovely?

are you serious? take a picture of your exhaust fans, and prove yourself wrong.

google images:


----------



## funkysnair

cpu fans-wire up but blades different way from yours





you know why? cos your using a case fan------\/
 compare the both of them!!!!


----------



## Kornowski

voyagerfan99, in your picture, the fan blades are going to spin left to right, which means that it's going to suck air up. Instead of blowing it onto the HS like it should.


----------



## funkysnair

LOVELY i am saying that he has his fans wrong way not that your wrong lol

but they dont always blow towards the wires aswell


----------



## lovely?

funkysnair said:


> LOVELY i am saying that he has his fans wrong way not that your wrong lol





you quoted me 

hahaha


----------



## funkysnair

lovely? said:


> you quoted me
> 
> hahaha



yes i did lol cos i am an idiot....

but you are right in a sense but not 100% right on the fan blowing towards the wires


----------



## lovely?

funkysnair said:


> yes i did lol cos i am an idiot....
> 
> but you are right in a sense but not 100% right on the fan blowing towards the wires



well only because i was sure he realized that his fan was a case fan, and was not made 100% for cpu's, but then again he does have the fan facing the wrong way so i guess i assumed too much


----------



## funkysnair

lol-i got myself all confused!!! couldnt think why you wer biting at my post then realised that i quoted you when you where the one that i was trying to back up lol....

ill go to bed early tonight


----------



## Cleric7x9

voyagerfan's CPU fan is facing the wrong direction. it is blowing up, it should be blowing down into the heatsink


----------



## Kornowski

Cleric7x9 said:


> voyagerfan's CPU fan is facing the wrong direction. it is blowing up, it should be blowing down into the heatsink



I've been trying to tell him for ages!


----------



## Ramodkk

^ I know right? 

But you never know, maybe that is some kind of unique fan that's inverted or something...


----------



## ellanky

The only way hes sure to know is if he unscrews it and feels which way the air blows !


----------



## voyagerfan99

Okay guys I'll say it. You were right and I was wrong. 

The problem here is the hole size in the fan. When I first got that fan, the holes were too small - I couldn't get my screwdriver through. So, we drilled larger holes. I am therefore unable to turn it around. I took my side fan and flipped that out for the blue fan (checking the airflow first and then drilling the holes necessary). This red fan does not work as well as the blue one though (as I just discovered by taking off the temperature sensor so it blows full speed) so I will therefore either get a new fan (same one) and replace the red one or get a new heatsink and fan altogether so my temps go lower.

And to make things worse - my screws are nearly stripped.


----------



## Kornowski

voyagerfan99 said:


> Okay guys I'll say it. You were right and I was wrong.



Score! 

Take a man to admit he was wrong


----------



## Ramodkk

voyagerfan99 said:


> Okay guys I'll say it. You were right and I was wrong.



*I knew it!*



But Danny's right, you know some people be makin' stupid excuses, you faced it lak a man!


----------



## G25r8cer

Newest addition to the rig!







Hint: License Plate

Yeah I know I was bored


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Looks great, I have to get my Desk posted up here.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

nice to see a fellow michigander on here... or is it michiganian???
anyway it looks good, and that look like a very comfortable gaming chair. i hope your not involved in some chop shop


----------



## lhuser

That's my PC two days ago. I'm too much of a lazy bastard to take a new shot


----------



## Limitzz

*My comp~*

Here's my comp space~ ^^ hope u like it the screen is 52 inch~


----------



## funkysnair

screen looks nice but you cant see your pc just the blue fan loool!!!


----------



## lhuser

You've got a nice setup...but it must be a pain to sit and use keyboard and mouse at the same time.


----------



## Cleric7x9

lhuser said:


> You've got a nice setup...but it must be a pain to sit and use keyboard and mouse at the same time.



what?


----------



## lhuser

The way he's using his PC...he's probably sitting on a couch, and he has to bend to reach the keyboard and mouse...unless that table is at his height. It must hurt on the back eventually.


----------



## Limitzz

^^ i'll take pic of my comp inside and also the position i normally play my comp hehe~ ^^ put it up tonight~ thanks for the comments  but yeh i play in a comfortable position .. ^^


----------



## Seanusaf

heres some pics of my setup. it will work until i get the desktop finished. it's kinda cramped but im in a dorm room


----------



## pokethesmot

ok so here is the outside of my case open and if your wondering yes that is a fan pullstring....i wired it so it would turn the lights on and off on the front of my case






and here it is closed


----------



## Gareth

My new Media Centre PC case.


----------



## Ramodkk

THat looks like a monster!  A cool monster I mean  hehe

Nah but for real, post a pic of the side window!


----------



## ThatGuy16

Do you live in NC?


----------



## Gareth

Me? Yes, I live in NC, but I am moving to IL in 3 weeks though.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Cool, i live just outside Charlotte


----------



## Geoff

ThatGuy16 said:


> Cool, i live just outside Charlotte


Well I live between San Diego and Boston.


----------



## ThatGuy16

I went though NH / Vermont on my way up to Maine the other week. Stopped in St. Johnsbury, and woodstock.

off topic, is it just me, or does everyone in vermont constantly say "yepp yepp"?


----------



## jamesy

My comp:


----------



## Geoff

ThatGuy16 said:


> I went though NH / Vermont on my way up to Maine the other week. Stopped in St. Johnsbury, and woodstock.
> 
> off topic, is it just me, or does everyone in vermont constantly say "yepp yepp"?


And you didn't stop by???


----------



## funkysnair

this is my new updated mess lol...

really need to sort out my power sockets building another computer for my girlfriend then a server all out the same room-got trip switches and power surge protector!

















its amazing how the flash on my cammera brings out the finger prints on my case lol


----------



## Geoff

What did you do to your 900?!?

Usually the radiator is on the back, so you aren't sucking in hot air.


----------



## funkysnair

radiaor is sucking cool air from the front?

im getting temps of 22oC in bios like this lol

i stripped out my case sprayed the interior black and front mounted my dual radiator-there are 2 fans behind sucking the freshness through its gills 

front is my intake and the rear is my exhaust, its still ot finnished as i have yet to find a front mesh to hide my home made braket


----------



## Geoff

funkysnair said:


> radiaor is sucking cool air from the front?
> 
> im getting temps of 22oC in bios like this lol
> 
> i stripped out my case sprayed the interior black and front mounted my dual radiator-there are 2 fans behind sucking the freshness through its gills
> 
> front is my intake and the rear is my exhaust, its still ot finnished as i have yet to find a front mesh to hide my home made braket


It's good for the processor, but then the rest of your components are getting warmer air.  I guess it's good if you are trying to keep the CPU temp down though.


----------



## Intel_man

Here's a pic of the inside of my computer.


----------



## sg1

That's a funny angle on the Fan isn't it ??


----------



## Comp_Newb

Here's mine. I tried to post it before but don't think it worked.
I need to get a desk but this works for now.


----------



## Comp_Newb

dbl post


----------



## ThatGuy16

I thought this was cool 


X48-DQ6!


----------



## Intel_man

lol... nice typo on the mobo!


----------



## mep916

ThatGuy16 said:


> I thought this was cool
> 
> 
> X48-DQ6!



LOL

My board is labeled EX38-DS4.


----------



## Cleric7x9

am i missing something? what is the typo?


----------



## ThatGuy16

The X48, is supposedly only a "higher binned" X38. They are basically the same, so same PCB right?







=


----------



## Cleric7x9

ohhhh lol ok


----------



## chupacabra

My new rig, sorry if i don't have that many pictures lol


----------



## Gareth

On the left is the computer I just sold on eBay, waiting to be shipped out to its new owner, and on the right, is my media PC.


----------



## tremmor

Oh well, thats the best i can do.


----------



## Kornowski

Not mine; Termmor Dude's


----------



## Kill Bill

*Might as well*

Give some pictures.


----------



## Geoff

Is that a new MacBook Pro?  I thought you had a different one before...


----------



## Kill Bill

[-0MEGA-];1056645 said:
			
		

> Is that a new MacBook Pro?  I thought you had a different one before...


No I got that one in may remember. Remember the review and all that I made. But still it's the latest 2.5GHz until apple updates em again


----------



## Geoff

Ah, I thought that was the 15.4" Pro.


----------



## Kornowski

Heh. Found some pictures of my very old set-up...











Even then I was obsessed with 661


----------



## cohen

Good Old CRT is still going , i got one here for dual screen for my laptop


----------



## Shane

haha awesome dan,is that your old Athlon machine which you swapped cases for that black mercades looking one?

i still have my Sempron rig which now runs Linux but its rare i use it,and i still have my 17" crt monitor up the loft


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> haha awesome dan,is that your old Athlon machine which you swapped cases for that black mercades looking one?
> 
> i still have my Sempron rig which now runs Linux but its rare i use it,and i still have my 17" crt monitor up the loft



Yeah, that's my Old Athlon with the X850 Pro.


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Yeah, that's my Old Athlon with the X850 Pro.



You still got that X850 pro? and Athlon machine?


----------



## Danda

Nevakonaza said:


> You still got that X850 pro? and Athlon machine?



Caught me off by surprise


----------



## Danda

I have a computer to post.... But its to ugly and 'Ready to beat the S^$% out of' at this moment so... I dont think posting mine will be a good idea


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> You still got that X850 pro? and Athlon machine?



Well... Sorta. I have the Case, MOBO, RAM & PSU from it. Just not the CPU and GPU any more, I sold them


----------



## chibicitiberiu

Here is mine:


----------



## mac550

OMG! i had one of them, wow thats soooooooooo old!


----------



## chibicitiberiu

mac550 said:


> OMG! i had one of them, wow thats soooooooooo old!



It is about 24 yrs old, even older than me with 10 years


----------



## Shane

chibicitiberiu said:


> Here is mine:



ohh my auntie had one of those in her basement,it was my cousins from when he was younger but obviusly hes moved on now and left it there.

i dont think she has it anymore but i remember playing on it when i stayed over there for a bit and it was so much fun


----------



## zer0_c00l




----------



## Shane

zer0_c00l said:


>



sexy looking machine! 

should have sprayed the interior


----------



## PabloTeK

You liking that case Zero Cool? I've got it as well and the space meakes it a dream to work on, which is useful considering I had to assemble and disassemble my PC a total of 6 times in one month!


----------



## patrickv

haven't posted my scrap metals in a while, so here's my computer desk at work











yes norton !! lol !!


----------



## Burgerbob

Yeah.


----------



## Kornowski

Nice, Bob!
That GT cooler looks SO much like the GTS' cooler!


----------



## Burgerbob

Kornowski said:


> Nice, Bob!
> That GT cooler looks SO much like the GTS' cooler!



I think the Akimbo cooler that comes with this card is also used on the GTS, at least for EVGA. I love it, my CPU idles at lke 21C most of the time, and if I could tell what the card was at, it would be nice and cool too.


----------



## cohen

Here is one when i had a few computers at home  






*i have:*
My Laptop
School Tech team laptop
My desktop (on LCD)
My gf's desktop (on CRT)
My friends laptop


----------



## scooter

Whoo-haa..

current rig...

old monitor...

portable keyboard...


----------



## cohen

i want a portable keyboard like that, it is cool


----------



## scooter

cohen said:


> i want a portable keyboard like that, it is cool



Very handy...

especially if you are used to laptops--most of the work day..

its made by company called Adesso. I think I found it on tigerdirect or ncix.. one or the other..


----------



## mac550

Burgerbob said:


> Yeah.



is that one of those EPC things? what are they like to use?


----------



## mac550

Update on my computer!




















Let me know what you think


----------



## g4m3rof1337

These were taken at my LAN.






Not quite a PC, but still thought I'd post it.








This isn't recent, this was before I did the wire management.


----------



## kobaj

Just set this up on Wednesday. 





The pic doesnt do it much justice. But having a triple monitor setup is pretty useful!


----------



## mac550

kobaj said:


> Just set this up on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pic doesnt do it much justice. But having a triple monitor setup is pretty useful!



nice apart from the xbox


----------



## g4m3rof1337

mac550 said:


> nice apart from the xbox



Got something against the Xbox?


----------



## DirtyD86

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Got something against the Xbox?



yes i have heard it is a console and therefore FAILS.


----------



## Burgerbob

mac550 said:


> is that one of those EPC things? what are they like to use?



Personally, I use it to take notes and surf the net here at school, occasionally watch a video or listen to music... I love it. You would not believe the amount of comments I get about its size. I have upgraded it slightly, I put in a GB stick of RAM (previously 512MB), and I added a 4GB SD card for all my media on it. It's the EEEPC 4G, I believe.


----------



## funkysnair

update


----------



## Kornowski

Looks awesome, Dude!


----------



## funkysnair

Kornowski said:


> Looks awesome, Dude!



spank you very much lol...

still not finnished-got my red cathodes and uv cathodes but my psu wont handle them, looks like ive got my psu up to the limits at the moment


----------



## mac550

DirtyD86 said:


> yes i have heard it is a console and therefore FAILS.



you took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## ThatGuy16

DirtyD86 said:


> yes i have heard it is a console and therefore FAILS.



no true!!! 

I love my xbox 

Great pics BTW


----------



## DirtyD86

ThatGuy16 said:


> no true!!!
> 
> I love my xbox
> 
> Great pics BTW





hehehe i'm just messin. i think i bash consoles because i can't afford one


----------



## TEKKA

DirtyD86 said:


> hehehe i'm just messin. i think i bash consoles because i can't afford one



Well get off your lazy bum, stop saving for a house while juggling rent and get one...
hahahahaha Just playin.


----------



## Gareth

Here is my computer on the new desk, and with the new Canon printer


----------



## TEKKA

Sweet desk, Whats that colourful light-up thing under you monitor? looks like a digital rubix rectangle, or 80s disco. haha


----------



## voyagerfan99

TEKKA said:


> Sweet desk, Whats that colourful light-up thing under you monitor? looks like a digital rubix rectangle, or 80s disco. haha



I've seen those before. I think it's actually a clock.


----------



## TEKKA

Cool, wonder how you tell time...


----------



## Gareth

It is indeed a TIX clock, you count the dots

The left column (three boxes) lights up if its after 10PM, The second one in (9 boxes), is hours, third one in (6 boxes) is the 10 mins and fourth one in (9 boxes) is the 1 min

So on the picture, its showing 11:16


----------



## TEKKA

Wow, thats cool. Looks really good on your desk. Must take sum time getting used to though.


----------



## Gareth

Yeah, it took me a week or two to get used to, but I do like it, I saw Chris Pirillo had like 10 of them, and I just wanted one after seeing them.


----------



## mac550

right it confuses me looking at it and knowing its a clock and it would take me ages to figure out what the time was. still it is a cool little device though


----------



## Kesava

I still cant read it. Even after you explained it. HAHA


----------



## mep916

Garethman!!` said:


> It is indeed a TIX clock, you count the dots
> 
> The left column (three boxes) lights up if its after 10PM, The second one in (9 boxes), is hours, third one in (6 boxes) is the 10 mins and fourth one in (9 boxes) is the 1 min



*head explodes*


----------



## DirtyD86

Garethman!!` said:


> It is indeed a TIX clock, you count the dots
> 
> The left column (three boxes) lights up if its after 10PM, The second one in (9 boxes), is hours, third one in (6 boxes) is the 10 mins and fourth one in (9 boxes) is the 1 min
> 
> So on the picture, its showing 11:16





..... you know they make _these_, right?


----------



## Gareth

Yup, I have 4 clocks on my desk

my LED alarm clock on the left, TIX clock under LCD, Windows Clock, and the LED clock on my weather station to the right 

The TIX clock is very easy to read once you get used to it.

They explain it better than I do.


----------



## mac550

mep916 said:


> *head explodes*



lol



Garethman!!` said:


> Yup, I have 4 clocks on my desk
> 
> my LED alarm clock on the left, TIX clock under LCD, Windows Clock, and the LED clock on my weather station to the right
> 
> The TIX clock is very easy to read once you get used to it.
> 
> They explain it better than I do.



why 4? aint 1 enough


----------



## Kesava

I GET IT NOW!

Thankyou for being patient while I worked out how to read it


----------



## Mankz_91

I havn't been on here for a good while...  This is what I'm now running...:
























Basic specifications are:

e200 @ 3.2Ghz (34* Load)
DFI DK P35-T2RS
1Tb Samsung F1
LG DVD-RW
4GB 1,066 Dominator
and my Trusty old X1800 XT powering my 24"..


----------



## pokethesmot

Mankz_91 said:


> I havn't been on here for a good while...  This is what I'm now running...:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basic specifications are:
> 
> e200 @ 3.2Ghz (34* Load)
> DFI DK P35-T2RS
> 1Tb Samsung F1
> LG DVD-RW
> 4GB 1,066 Dominator
> and my Trusty old X1800 XT powering my 24"..



i love the water cooling


----------



## pokethesmot

Garethman!!` said:


> Yup, I have 4 clocks on my desk
> 
> my LED alarm clock on the left, TIX clock under LCD, Windows Clock, and the LED clock on my weather station to the right
> 
> The TIX clock is very easy to read once you get used to it.
> 
> They explain it better than I do.



man i looked up the price of one and it says it was like 40 bucks


----------



## pokethesmot

funkysnair said:


> update



thats just amazing looking


----------



## pokethesmot

man all these pics of water cooling realy makes me wanna get one lol


----------



## pokethesmot

woops duplicate post


----------



## pokethesmot

scooter said:


> Whoo-haa..
> 
> current rig...
> 
> old monitor...
> 
> portable keyboard...



man i gotta get me a portable keybored hing where did ya get that at cuz i don't really have a desk and that would be awesome lol


----------



## pokethesmot

mac550 said:


> Update on my computer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think



those are purity awsome i realy like that power box


----------



## pokethesmot

here is my side panel in the first pic the fans are turned down and in the second there turned up









here is a pic of my entire setup





and ast but not least here is a pic of the front of my computer


----------



## chupacabra

Nothing personal  pokethesmot , but instead of freaking making a lot of post, couldn't you just have done a mega multi quote post?


----------



## Gareth

Kesava said:


> I GET IT NOW!
> 
> Thankyou for being patient while I worked out how to read it


No problems 





pokethesmot said:


> man i looked up the price of one and it says it was like 40 bucks



Yup, that's cheaper than what I got mine for, I got mine for $49.95 with $13 ship.


----------



## mac550

pokethesmot said:


> those are purity awsome i realy like that power box



do u mean the PSU? It a Hiper 580watt.
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showp...Hiper 580W HPU-4M580 SLi Certified ATX2.2 PSU


----------



## voyagerfan99

I have this really sweet rig that came into work the other day. It's missing the northbridge heatsink [which is why I have it] but aside from thatm it's running a Gigabyte Sli mobo (don't know exact specs) 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD [RAID I think], cathodes (don't know what color yet - haven't turned it on yet), and an 8600 GS all tucked in with a liquid cooling system in an NZXT Apollo case with fan control and digital temp gauge.

That 8600GS kills my Radeon 1650 Pro.


----------



## DillonCarter




----------



## Kornowski

Your CPU's HSF is on the wrong way!


----------



## lovely?

lol who was it that took like five pages of this thread to convince that he had the fan on upside-down?


----------



## funkysnair

Kornowski said:


> Your CPU's HSF is on the wrong way!



yeh the fan looks as its sucking air out of the heatsink rather than blowing it


----------



## Kornowski

lovely? said:


> lol who was it that took like five pages of this thread to convince that he had the fan on upside-down?



LOL, Voyerganfan I think...


----------



## Ramodkk

^ Haha yeah it was voyager, he just wouldn't believe us! 

But yeah, that fan on the green lit case is facing the wrong direction.


----------



## voyagerfan99

ramodkk said:


> ^ Haha yeah it was voyager, he just wouldn't believe us!
> 
> But yeah, that fan on the green lit case is facing the wrong direction.



I admitted I was wrong! Now DROP IT!


----------



## DillonCarter

nope my HSF is definitly blow hot air of the heatsink


----------



## Kesava

DillonCarter said:


> nope my HSF is definitly blow hot air of the heatsink



Exactly. The fan is supposed to blow air ONTO the heatsink.


----------



## G25r8cer

Update: 







Added small 40watt sub to the back of the seat for added affects and rumble!

P.S. Took pic with phone so bear with me


----------



## mac550

g25racer said:


> Update:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added small 40watt sub to the back of the seat for added affects and rumble!
> 
> P.S. Took pic with phone so bear with me



just an idea but it would be cool to take the sub out of its box and put it under the seat. i wish i have the space to do something like that.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I just built a machine at work. I'll post some pics tomorrow. Anyway....

It's got:
(Forgot the mobo, but it's a Gigabyte S series)
Intel Pentium Dual-Core E2180 Allendale 2.0GHZ
2GB G Skill DDR2 PC6400 Memory (Upgrading to 6GB)
ATI Radeon X1650 512MB
(I call it Big Red) E430 Win case with side intake fan and engine rev sounds that play during startup
Vista Home Premium 64-bit 

It was a nice way to spend my afternoon at work 
I'll have pics tomorrow.


----------



## G25r8cer

mac550 said:


> just an idea but it would be cool to take the sub out of its box and put it under the seat. i wish i have the space to do something like that.



Yeah I planned on doing that. I actually just got the sub yesterday right before I took the pic. LOL


----------



## mac550

g25racer said:


> yeah i planned on doing that. I actually just got the sub yesterday right before i took the pic. Lol



 sweet!


----------



## ThatGuy16

My rad grillz


----------



## Interested

sick!


----------



## Ramodkk

Lookin good Corey!


----------



## mac550

Interested said:


> sick!



damn right


----------



## ThatGuy16

Thanks!


----------



## mep916

Very nice, Corey.


----------



## Buzz1927

You got the same speakers as me!


----------



## ThatGuy16

Thanks, yeah these speakers sound pretty good. I just don't have any were to put the rear speakers for 5.1..


----------



## patrickv

good old lappy






sorry for the bad quality


----------



## Shane

Damn ThatGuy16 that looks SICK!!!!!

Hows the 4850s?


----------



## ThatGuy16

Nevakonaza said:


> Damn ThatGuy16 that looks SICK!!!!!
> 
> Hows the 4850s?



I love em'! I can see a huge improvement in games over the CF 3870s


----------



## funkysnair

ThatGuy16 said:


> My rad grillz



looks very nice!!

what case is that and did you need to do any modding to get your water kit in etc?


----------



## ThatGuy16

funkysnair said:


> looks very nice!!
> 
> what case is that and did you need to do any modding to get your water kit in etc?



Its a "Rocketfish", i bought it at best buy on sale. The case is made by Lian Li.

All i done was buy the side panel with a window from PPC's, cut the top of the case for the radiator and the rad grillz, and removed one hard drive bay for the pump.


----------



## chupacabra

Could we get some more pictures, without the side windows Thatguy16?


----------



## ThatGuy16

Here are a few more, i have to take the computer off my desk to get better pics because of were its at


----------



## Gareth

Thatguy 16, what case is that? Its very nice.


----------



## ThatGuy16

garethman!!` said:


> thatguy 16, what case is that? Its very nice.





thatguy16 said:


> its a "rocketfish", i bought it at best buy on sale. The case is made by lian li.
> 
> All i done was buy the side panel with a window from ppc's, cut the top of the case for the radiator and the rad grillz, and removed one hard drive bay for the pump.



lol


----------



## funkysnair

it looks nice because its all straight lines and its very tidy inside

respect brother


----------



## Hyde01

Dorm room setup =)


----------



## HumanMage

Wow a walk-in closet?!?! Where do you go to school at?Hell..to make myself more room for my closet I knocked out the 100lb. wooden divider.


----------



## ellanky

funkysnair said:


> it looks nice because its all straight lines and its very tidy inside
> 
> respect brother



Agreed.
How do you keep it so tidy in there ThatGuy?


----------



## otrebor6

This is my laptop!


----------



## ThatGuy16

ellanky said:


> Agreed.
> How do you keep it so tidy in there ThatGuy?



Zip ties, they work miracles


----------



## Kornowski

ThatGuy16 said:


> Zip ties, they work miracles



I 2nd that!

This is when I had my old MOBO and CPU, and the case wasn't painted...






and here it is now;


----------



## funkysnair

get it in the case


----------



## Kornowski

funkysnair said:


> get it in the case



I'm waiting for the 2nd GTS, then it'll all go in.


----------



## mep916

Hurry up. Do it.


----------



## Kornowski

mep916 said:


> Hurry up. Do it.



It has to be shipped from the US. Don't push me around, bully.


----------



## funkysnair

shut up and do it!!


----------



## Ramodkk

Hurry up Danny! NOW!


----------



## WhiteFireDragon

ellanky said:


> Agreed.
> How do you keep it so tidy in there ThatGuy?



lol wow you guys are so amazed by cable management


----------



## funkysnair

WhiteFireDragon said:


> lol wow you guys are so amazed by cable management



yeh pitty about kornowski he doesnt even like to put his in his case nevermind cable management lol


----------



## Kornowski

funkysnair said:


> yeh pitty about kornowski he doesnt even like to put his in his case nevermind cable management lol



Oi! You've seen my case when it was together! lol


----------



## funkysnair

Kornowski said:


> Oi! You've seen my case when it was together! lol



yes i did you copycat scouse git


----------



## Mustardsky

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2079mp3&s=4 my laptop
http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=zthm6s&s=4 my old old comp
http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=28weblt&s=4 dads laptop
http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=332vwd2&s=4 my comp is getting fixed


----------



## Kornowski

funkysnair said:


> yes i did you copycat scouse git



 You love it.


----------



## ThatGuy16

"It puts the parts in its case!"


----------



## Kornowski

ThatGuy16 said:


> "It puts the parts in its case!"



Not you, too!


----------



## Shane

i didnt like the front of my case,it had this cheap plastic fan on the front that only span if it catched a draft from the inner fan inside lol so all it was doing is restricting airflow.

Before







After (dunno whats up with my camera ) blurd

The new fan in the front








whole front (again sorry for blurdness


Still have not put covers on,ive got to get an adapter for my fan controler.


----------



## Kill Bill

Nevakonaza said:


> i didnt like the front of my case,it had this cheap plastic fan on the front that only span if it catched a draft from the inner fan inside lol so all it was doing is restricting airflow.
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After (dunno whats up with my camera ) blurd
> 
> The new fan in the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whole front (again sorry for blurdness
> 
> 
> Still have not put covers on,ive got to get an adapter for my fan controler.



Cable managment anyone?


----------



## Kill Bill

otrebor6 said:


> This is my laptop!



OooO Stylish. But can't the screen not get damaged if you keep twisting it.


----------



## Kill Bill

ThatGuy16 said:


> http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s145/Coreyhm1/DSCF2252-1.jpg
> 
> http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s145/Coreyhm1/DSCF3469.jpg
> http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s145/Coreyhm1/DSCF3476.jpg
> 
> 
> My rad grillz
> http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s145/Coreyhm1/DSCF3471.jpg



This is damn slick. Where are all the cables? Also whats the GeForce SLI Setup?

EDIT: SORRY FOR TRIPLE POSTING.- Never done that before


----------



## Shane

Kill Bill said:


> Cable managment anyone?



hehe thats the back of the motherboard tray my friend,you cant see them from the other side.

i didnt bother putting he side panels back on yet because im waiting for my new drive to arive.


----------



## PabloTeK

Kill Bill said:


> This is damn slick. Where are all the cables? Also whats the GeForce SLI Setup?
> 
> EDIT: SORRY FOR TRIPLE POSTING.- Never done that before



Uh that's Crossfire, the 3rd picture has the ATi logo on it...

Sweet rig Corey!


----------



## Ramodkk

Kill Bill said:


> Cable managment anyone?





Kill Bill said:


> Also whats the GeForce SLI Setup?



Fail! 

Lol just kidding KillBill


----------



## Archangel

excuse the mess, didnt have time lately to clean my room. 




this is my computer corner at the moment.   I suppose you noticed the xbox, I have it connected to my monitor too. (using the DVI input for the pc, and the VGA input for the xbox) works great. 





this is without the flashlight of the camera on.  looks better imo. (altough, might be a bit blurry  )   also have yellow, and UV cathodes in that case, but soldered some switches in there so I can turn them all on and off.  (i dont want my pc to be a disco all the time you know ^.^ )
and yea,. it cought a bit of dust again, I gues I'll have to clean it this weekend or so.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Archangel said:


> excuse the mess, didnt have time lately to clean my room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my computer corner at the moment.   I suppose you noticed the xbox, I have it connected to my monitor too. (using the DVI input for the pc, and the VGA input for the xbox) works great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is without the flashlight of the camera on.  looks better imo. (altough, might be a bit blurry  )   also have yellow, and UV cathodes in that case, but soldered some switches in there so I can turn them all on and off.  (i dont want my pc to be a disco all the time you know ^.^ )
> and yea,. it cought a bit of dust again, I gues I'll have to clean it this weekend or so.




Looks great.


----------



## Shane

Looking good Arch,what case is that you got?

Also ive never understood,why do people have quite decent gaming rigs like yourself and still buy a 360?

PC GAMING FTW!


----------



## Archangel

because Halo and project gotham arnt available on the pc.   and Dirt was much better on the 360 than on a pc too.     and ofcourse for playing together really.  (thats what I use the 360 most for now)  
not to mention a a game called "project Sylpheed" , spaceflight game..    (yea, still hoping for a new Wing Commander game!    )

anyways, basic answer, because the 360 is fun too. 

the case is still my old Aero Engine II.  still the best case for airflow I've had so far. ^.^


----------



## Ramodkk

I love the flashy look of the fan on the turbine! Looks lit smooth!  Also, that cooler STILL looks like a monster! 

I had my Xbox like that not long ago, with the computer hooked on the DVI port, and the Xbox connected to the VGA port. I ended moving it to our living room though...


----------



## ThatGuy16

Kill Bill said:


> This is damn slick. Where are all the cables? Also whats the GeForce SLI Setup?
> 
> EDIT: SORRY FOR TRIPLE POSTING.- Never done that before


Zip ties, the key is to put as many together as you can, and create a straight line with them. Makes it look "clean". I also spliced all the three fans on the radiator together so that all three run off of one wire/connector.


PabloTeK said:


> Uh that's Crossfire, the 3rd picture has the ATi logo on it...
> 
> Sweet rig Corey!



 Thanks!

@Arch, that heatsink is HUGE!


----------



## Kornowski

ThatGuy16 said:


> @Arch, that heatsink is HUGE!



Bah!


----------



## Bob Jeffery

Kornowski said:


> Bah!



^ lol that post. Did u make that yourself or find it?


----------



## Ramodkk

Hahaha Danny  Nice!


----------



## Kornowski

I just made that then  the picture is of Canada, I took it at Summer.

Thanks, Omar!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Lol, nice Danny, nice.


----------



## pies

Dude mine is totally bigger.


----------



## mac550

pies said:


> Dude mine is totally bigger.



lol no need to brag.


----------



## Motoxrdude

pies said:


> Dude mine is totally bigger.



Is that what she told you last night?
 Sorry i had to.


----------



## mac550

Kornowski said:


> Not you, too!



And Me!
have you not got you GTS yet, if so hurry up and get the you case


----------



## pies

Motoxrdude said:


> Is that what she told you last night?
> Sorry i had to.



You know it


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Bah!



haha thats realy good danny


----------



## Archangel

Kornowski said:


> Bah!



*You* sir, officially have an ego problem..


----------



## Kornowski

pies said:


> Dude mine is totally bigger.



Who are you kidding!? 



mac550 said:


> And Me!
> have you not got you GTS yet, if so hurry up and get the you case



Nah, not yet. It's getting posted  I will, I will... 



Nevakonaza said:


> haha thats realy good danny



Thanks, Shane!



Archangel said:


> *You* sir, officially have an ego problem..



I know, I really need to get it sorted... But, being such a manly man doesn't help.


----------



## mac550

Kornowski said:


> Nah, not yet. It's getting posted  I will, I will...



lol fair chickens


----------



## Kornowski

mac550 said:


> lol fair chickens



You do know I'll have to admire the SLI for at least two weeks out of my case to see the sheer awesome-ness?


----------



## DirtyD86

at first glance i didn't notice anything about that picture at all. you are my photoshop hero danny


----------



## Kornowski

DirtyD86 said:


> at first glance i didn't notice anything about that picture at all. you are my photoshop hero danny



Haha, Thanks!

But how could you miss *THE TUNIQ TOWER*?


----------



## DirtyD86

Kornowski said:


> But how could you miss *THE TUNIQ TOWER*?



it was epicly photochopped


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## Shane

How much that watercooling set you back? if you dont mind me asking?

LOOKS SWEET!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Only $80. 


And thanks.


----------



## Shane

not bad


----------



## FatalityTech

Its my first build but hey i was happy.







Let me know what you think????


----------



## Kornowski

Looks good, man!


----------



## FatalityTech

Thanks man, it actually is no longer working lol. I was playing EQ2 on it and the monitor just went out. Not sure what happen, its not the video card so beats me.  I have recently painted the case and am getting ready to do a new build in it.


----------



## mac550

Kornowski said:


> You do know I'll have to admire the SLI for at least two weeks out of my case to see the sheer awesome-ness?



yeah when i first got my 8800GT's i put my computer sideways on top of my desk so i could admire them.


----------



## pokethesmot

mac550 said:


> yeah when i first got my 8800GT's i put my computer sideways on top of my desk so i could admire them.



why is it that the coolist looking part of the gpu is where no one can see it


----------



## Kornowski

FatalityTech said:


> Thanks man, it actually is no longer working lol. I was playing EQ2 on it and the monitor just went out. Not sure what happen, its not the video card so beats me.  I have recently painted the case and am getting ready to do a new build in it.



That blows! So it's just not working?



mac550 said:


> yeah when i first got my 8800GT's i put my computer sideways on top of my desk so i could admire them.



That's exactly what I'm going to do 
I just noticed that when I get my second GTS, our systems will be pretty similar.


----------



## FatalityTech

No now its all torn apart with parts to it all over. But i have tested all parts except the motherboard and the CPU. I have no idea still what happend but my best bet is i think i fried my CPU.


----------



## Shane

pokethesmot said:


> why is it that the coolist looking part of the gpu is where no one can see it



yeah we just see the ugly behinds


----------



## mac550

Kornowski said:


> That's exactly what I'm going to do
> I just noticed that when I get my second GTS, our systems will be pretty similar.



oh yeah so we do, sweet! well your have a better case than me but im getting a antec 900 for xmas


----------



## Kornowski

You'll love it, it's such an awesome case!


----------



## mac550

Kornowski said:


> You'll love it, it's such an awesome case!



i love it anyway, kinda off topic but can you put a double 120mm rad in the front of it?


----------



## Kornowski

Most probably, I know that Funkysnair did, but he had to mod it. You could probably mount one on the back without any modding though.


----------



## mac550

Kornowski said:


> Most probably, I know that Funkysnair did, but he had to mod it. You could probably mount one on the back without any modding though.


oh right well i will end up modding it anyway but if i can i want to keep the watercooling kit fully inside the case.
Funkysnair if you see this can you post a pic of what you had to do to got a double 120mm rad in the front of  your Antec 900 case, Thanks


----------



## Respital

FatalityTech said:


> No now its all torn apart with parts to it all over. But i have tested all parts except the motherboard and the CPU. I have no idea still what happend but my best bet is i think i fried my CPU.



Looks awesome dude! 

What case it that by the way?

Did you forget to put the standoffs?


----------



## FatalityTech

Thank you.  

Its the Xoxide Alien-X Case 
http://www.xoxide.com/xoxide-alien-x-case.html

Its kinda cheap but i really like it. No had standoffs. Not sure what heppend. I believe i blew the CPU.

I will upload pics of the project as i work on it....


----------



## FatalityTech

This was the computer before i fried my cpu.... 






This is what the case looks like now... In the process of painting it....


















Still needs some work, but i will have the case done in a few days. Then its on to slowly buying the guts.


----------



## Respital

Looking good man. 

Nice spider!


----------



## Kornowski

That looks sick, dude! Let me guess, the spider is a reference to the AMD & ATI gaming thing?


----------



## Shane

looking nice mate


----------



## FatalityTech

Thank you... Actually im a Intel and Nvidia fan lol But i am running my first ever AMD and im actually happy with it. It runs smooth.


----------



## TEKKA

My new laptop came, Yay. 

Big upgrade from my last laptop:
Old specs
AMD Sempron 3600+ 2.0ghz 256kb+256kb L2 cache (single core)
2gb ddr2 667 ram
80gb hdd
vista Home basic
10/100
wless b/g
Integrated gpu

New specs:
C2D T8100 2.1 Ghz 3MB L2 cache
Dedicated Gpu: Nvida Geforce 8400M G
2.5GB Ram DDR2 667 (upgradeable to 4GB)
250GB Sata HDD, 7200 Rpm
10/100/1000 Lan
Wless A/B/G/N
HDMI
Firewire
2.0Mp webcam
Vista Home premium























Sorry if theres too many pics.


----------



## Bob Jeffery

Nice laptop! What did you pay for it?


----------



## Shane

Very Nice Tekka


----------



## ronster667

So yeh this is my Dell well my friends old dell its mine now. Yeah I wanted to give it some ka zammm. So I started to Mod it give it a side window more fans and such. Then the thing pissed me off because the case is completely held together by rivets idk but in the mean time I got mad a tossed the thing and it bent up so now its held together with ducktape its still a monster though. 












I couldn't get this siding back on lolz


----------



## Cleric7x9

^^lol that has to be the ugliest computer i have ever seen, which makes it pretty sweet


----------



## Shane

maybe if he had done all the case + the front cover a nice jet black paintjob and done the insides orange then it would look alot better.

they grey by the cd drive doesnt look right,also i would fill the hole where the floppy drive is.

although its personal taste so 

talking about the rivets,you should have drilled them out and put some new ones in when youve done the spray job


----------



## ronster667

i succeed lol


----------



## oscaryu1




----------



## Cleric7x9

^compressed air!


----------



## patrickv

my laptop... messy table too i must add


----------



## mac550

Lorand said:


> Hehe, i think my computer will win the beauty-contest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who has more mess on his desk than me?



lol me!


----------



## Archangel

Kornowski said:


> You do know I'll have to admire the SLI for at least two weeks out of my case to see the sheer awesome-ness?



hang on,.. Im fairly sure I can find plenty of posts in the video card section where you said SLI isnt worth it, and now you get it yourself.

but yea, that pic was really nice!


----------



## patrickv

I recently purchased 2 of those laptops - *TOSHIBA SATELLITE A205*.
am not at all fan of Toshiba but i dunno why i like this one


----------



## Shane

very nice patrick


----------



## pies

Archangel said:


> hang on,.. Im fairly sure I can find plenty of posts in the video card section where you said SLI isnt worth it, and now you get it yourself.
> 
> but yea, that pic was really nice!



Shhhhhhhh
He just bought my 8800gts so he can have two wait till it gets there then we can poke fun at him


----------



## Kornowski

Archangel said:


> hang on,.. Im fairly sure I can find plenty of posts in the video card section where you said SLI isnt worth it, and now you get it yourself.
> 
> but yea, that pic was really nice!



That's not true... is it? I doubt I said that 



pies said:


> Shhhhhhhh
> He just bought my 8800gts so he can have two wait till it gets there then we can poke fun at him



You're mean!


----------



## ThatGuy16

Don't feel bad Danny, i also said multi-card setups were pointless


----------



## DirtyD86

ThatGuy16 said:


> Don't feel bad Danny, i also said multi-card setups were pointless



*looks at thatguys signature*


----------



## Kornowski

I never said it  lol... At least I don't think so.

I can't wait to get it now though, stoked!


----------



## ThatGuy16

you said it, and you know it!


----------



## pokethesmot




----------



## TEKKA

Bob Jeffery said:


> Nice laptop! What did you pay for it?





Nevakonaza said:


> Very Nice Tekka



Thanks Bob, i paid $1,350AUD, i also got a new keyboard combo ($49).

Thanks Nev!


----------



## FatalityTech

LOOKS NICE POKE I LIKE THE SUB...

AND I LIKE THE LAPTOP, I WISH I HAD ONE BUT THEN MY OLD LADY WOULD KICK MY ASS CUZ I WOULD NEVER BE OFF THE COMPUTER..


----------



## Gareth

Pardon Me


----------



## pokethesmot

FatalityTech said:


> LOOKS NICE POKE I LIKE THE SUB...
> 
> AND I LIKE THE LAPTOP, I WISH I HAD ONE BUT THEN MY OLD LADY WOULD KICK MY ASS CUZ I WOULD NEVER BE OFF THE COMPUTER..



lol what laptop


----------



## FatalityTech

lol pardon me????

The laptop from patrickv i like lol


----------



## skidude

My absolutely wonderful (and cramped) college laptop setup!


----------



## FatalityTech

Looking good... I like the laptop... like i said earlier i want one but i would get yelled at alot.


----------



## skidude

Buying a laptop was probably one of the best investment's I've ever made...


----------



## g4m3rof1337

skidude said:


> Buying a laptop was probably one of the best investment's I've ever made...



Same for me, I bought mine for convenient LAN trips, which turned out to be a great choice.


----------



## PunterCam

A thing of messy beauty.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I've got a G5 sitting at work. Want another one?


----------



## Respital

voyagerfan99 said:


> I've got a G5 sitting at work. Want another one?



Hey, I'll take it off your hands.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Respital said:


> Hey, I'll take it off your hands.



I believe it's got 8GB RAM and 1TB of storage. I only took a quick peek at it for the first time today. I've also got a Powerbook G4 with a 1Ghz processor, 1GB RAM and a 60GB HDD.


----------



## Respital

voyagerfan99 said:


> I believe it's got 8GB RAM and 1TB of storage. I only took a quick peek at it for the first time today. I've also got a Powerbook G4 with a 1Ghz processor, 1GB RAM and a 60GB HDD.



You're giving them away?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Respital said:


> You're giving them away?



Hell no! We're selling them! If they don't sell in the shop we're Ebaying them. If we do that I'll be sure to post the links.


----------



## Respital

voyagerfan99 said:


> Hell no! We're selling them! If they don't sell in the shop we're Ebaying them. If we do that I'll be sure to post the links.



Ah. 

I was gonna say: "If u gave me that laptop, i'd be in heaven. " LOL.

What kind of shop do you work in?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Respital said:


> Ah.
> 
> I was gonna say: "If u gave me that laptop, i'd be in heaven. " LOL.
> 
> What kind of shop do you work in?



A computer sales and service shop. That's me; the service tech!

http://www.kennedyexchange.com


----------



## Respital

voyagerfan99 said:


> A computer sales and service shop. That's me; the service tech!
> 
> http://www.kennedyexchange.com



Oh, lol.

Anyways this has gone off topic. 

So i'm going to stop posing here.


----------



## Machin3

oscaryu1 said:


>




Yup, as long as the chick is on the gpu


----------



## HumanMage

Wow Skidude we have the same dorm room desks and chairs! Well, I don't use the one they gave me..but my room mate does..same thing. WEIRD!!


----------



## skidude

HumanMage said:


> Wow Skidude we have the same dorm room desks and chairs! Well, I don't use the one they gave me..but my room mate does..same thing. WEIRD!!



Hahaha that's funny. The company who made all those desks and stuff probably supply lots of colleges.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Nothing special, just a temporary setup.


----------



## CodyJohnson999

I really like it... 
Here's my laptop, nothing more.


----------



## Shane

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Nothing special, just a temporary setup.



thas nice,you dont see many glass tables here in the uk,well i aint seen many as i was looking for one but they were very expensive.



CodyJohnson999 said:


> I really like it...
> Here's my laptop, nothing more.



very nice 

specs?


----------



## CodyJohnson999

Nevakonaza said:


> thas nice,you dont see many glass tables here in the uk,well i aint seen many as i was looking for one but they were very expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> very nice
> 
> specs?



HP Pavilion dv6772nr 
Window Vista: Home Edition 32-bit
AMD Turion 64 X2 2.20 GHz
250GB Samsung HM250JI ATA Device + 500GB USB WD External HardDrive
2GB RAM Memory
Nvidia GeForce 8400M GS

What else you want to know?


----------



## Shane

thats a nice lappy,my friend at work is considering getting a AMD Turion based lappy and i could reccomend him that model as i know Hp are good.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I don't think mine was that expensive, probably under $100 or something.


----------



## Machin3

http://s404.photobucket.com/albums/pp121/w4rl0ck7/?action=view&current=IMG_3073.jpg


----------



## CodyJohnson999

Midnight_fox1 said:


> http://s404.photobucket.com/albums/pp121/w4rl0ck7/?action=view&current=IMG_3073.jpg



Do you have enough leg room under that desk? Look uncomfortable


----------



## Machin3

CodyJohnson999 said:


> Do you have enough leg room under that desk? Look uncomfortable



yeah i no, it sucks. I have to figure out something different for my pc.


----------



## Mez

oscaryu1 said:


>



Finnaly another person with a Rosewill case!!! I thought i was the only one =P


----------



## Ramodkk

I had one not long ago, like 3 weeks ago


----------



## Burgerbob

I finally got my Antec Blue LED fans in!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Burgerbob said:


> I finally got my Antec Blue LED fans in!



Looks great.

I love how LED fans make the case look.

I have the top part of my case blue, and the bottom half green.


----------



## reddevil6

an this is my $400 chair that my sister riped


----------



## Burgerbob

I LOOOOOVE my fans. Only thing is, even though the picture doesn't show it at all, the bottom fan is like four or five shades greener than the top one, so it looks teal.


----------



## bomberboysk

reddevil6 said:


> an this is my $400 chair that my sister riped



Whoa... you got ripped off if you paid $400, i have a chair almost exactly the same except burgundy i paid $80 for


----------



## TechShark

^^ agree^^ $400...could've got a faster cpu&mobo


----------



## ronster667

lolz i got that same chair from wall mart for fourty dollors its like the same exact one.  mines not ripped though haha


----------



## Kornowski

For your viewing pleasure...

Started like this;






Now looks like this;


----------



## zer0_c00l

man thats a nice 900 setup dude


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks!


----------



## zer0_c00l

Kornowski said:


> Thanks!



like the fan controller alot!


----------



## Shane

Very nice dan,looks ALOT better with the insides painted black aswell.

the only thing i dont like about the 900 case is the side panel






i like how they hidden the hdd/cd drives etc but i dont like that v shaped black thing on the back of the window.

if i had the 900 that would go lol,i would replace the whole side window.


----------



## Kornowski

zer0_c00l said:


> like the fan controller alot!



Yeah, it's really good. It also gives me 4 temp sensors and show me how many watts I'm using. It's a Zalman ZM-MFC2.



Nevakonaza said:


> Very nice dan,looks ALOT better with the insides painted black aswell.
> 
> the only thing i dont like about the 900 case is the side panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like how they hidden the hdd/cd drives etc but i dont like that v shaped black thing on the back of the window.
> 
> if i had the 900 that would go lol,i would replace the whole side window.



I thought so, too. I didn't like the grey at all, plus, this helps me hide the cables more 

It's Ok you know, there's space to put a 120mm fan on there... plus, it lets some air in even if you don't have a fan.


----------



## mep916

Congrats Danny. Everything running right now? How's SLI treatin ya?


----------



## Respital

Nice pictures Danny!

How loud is that Tuniq Tower?

I was thinking of picking on up myself. 

Temps? Load? Idle?


----------



## sokol

Kornowski said:


> For your viewing pleasure...
> 
> Started like this;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now looks like this;



Very Nice Setup, Nice Paint work Love it. Is that a Ram cooler u got installed.


----------



## Kornowski

mep916 said:


> Congrats Danny. Everything running right now? How's SLI treatin ya?



Thanks, Mike. Yeah, seems to be running great! So far so good... I think I need to get around to OC'ing the Quad to actually see the full potential of them. 



Respital said:


> Nice pictures Danny!
> 
> How loud is that Tuniq Tower?
> 
> I was thinking of picking on up myself.
> 
> Temps? Load? Idle?



Thanks! Loud, not at all! It comes with a speed controller which you put in one of the spare PCI cover slots at the back of your PC, on the lowest setting, completely silent! On the highest, I'd say, moderate... honestly, it's not loud at all!

Temps, awesome. Couldn't be better. With my CPU at stock, idle 22c, 100% load on all 4 cores, 35c. 



sokol said:


> Very Nice Setup, Nice Paint work Love it. Is that a Ram cooler u got installed.



Thanks a lot! Yeah, it's the OCZ XTC RAM cooler


----------



## Respital

Kornowski said:


> Thanks! Loud, not at all! It comes with a speed controller which you put in one of the spare PCI cover slots at the back of your PC, on the lowest setting, completely silent! On the highest, I'd say, moderate... honestly, it's not loud at all!
> 
> Temps, awesome. Couldn't be better. With my CPU at stock, idle 22c, 100% load on all 4 cores, 35c.



Would you say it's worth getting?

I have the stock heat sink idle is around 30oC load 40-50oC, i'm not crazy about temps but i don't like the load temps. 

I also don't have a side panel as the Sonata III doesn't come with one, anyone know where to get one in Canada?


----------



## Kornowski

I'd say it's totally worth getting!


----------



## TechShark

my desk


----------



## Casie




----------



## deankenny

Casie said:


>



where u get that desk from?


----------



## Gareth

My NZXT Case compliments of PureOverclock for a review. Not bad for a freebie!!


----------



## Casie

deankenny said:


> where u get that desk from?




lmao Rent-A-Center


----------



## netrick

Casie said:


>



Uh-oh. Big floor fan pointed to what looks like an open computer case. Is that how you are cooling it down?


----------



## Gareth

My Case after reviewing. I need to find an Intel Core 2 Quad and a Windows Vista sticker now.


----------



## Respital

Looking good Garethman!!`. 

How did you get to review it for free anyways?


----------



## Casie

netrick said:


> Uh-oh. Big floor fan pointed to what looks like an open computer case. Is that how you are cooling it down?



Honestly....Yes. My dad didn't hook me up to well on my cooling. I have no idea why. I'm doing what I can right now. Any suggestions?


----------



## Respital

Casie said:


> Honestly....Yes. My dad didn't hook me up to well on my cooling. I have no idea why. I'm doing what I can right now. Any suggestions?



As long as your processor has a heatsink/fan it's fine.

However you can monitor your temps with RealTemp for the processor, and AtiTool for your Video/Graphics card. Just use Google, it's your friend.


----------



## Casie

I'm running core temp. I stay in the low 60c area. Computer seems to be running good. I'm sure it use to run hotter before I moved to my new house. I have 2 fans running inside the computer itself. But I have been playing with ocing it. Just trying to be safe. =]


----------



## Respital

Casie said:


> I'm running core temp. I stay in the low 60c area. Computer seems to be running good. I'm sure it use to run hotter before I moved to my new house. I have 2 fans running inside the computer itself. But I have been playing with ocing it. Just trying to be safe. =]



60C? You mean CELSIUS?! 

Oh shat, the heatsink can't be properly mounted if it's that high.

Are you running any CPU intensive programs?


----------



## Gareth

Respital said:


> Looking good Garethman!!`.
> 
> How did you get to review it for free anyways?



The admin of PureOC came online and asked me if I would like to review an NZXT case and get to keep it after reviewing, for free. I agreed instantly


----------



## Casie

Nope. I don't run much of anything on here. It's mostly just for surfing the net.


----------



## Respital

Garethman!!` said:


> The admin of PureOC came online and asked me if I would like to review an NZXT case and get to keep it after reviewing, for free. I agreed instantly



Lucky! 

Hook me up next time.


----------



## Respital

Casie said:


> Nope. I don't run much of anything on here. It's mostly just for surfing the net.



Start a thread in the Cooling section, those temps are not good.


----------



## Casie

Okay thanks!


----------



## Respital

Casie said:


> Okay thanks!



No problem.


----------



## Mez

Kornowski said:


> For your viewing pleasure...
> 
> Started like this;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now looks like this;



Bada ba ba baaaa im loving it


----------



## voyagerfan99

^^It beats shorting the pins out every time you wana use it


----------



## zer0_c00l




----------



## Bob Jeffery

My console gaming stuff





actual computer





22" monitor & the rest


----------



## HumanMage

Zero Cool hows that case working for you? Was installation of the mobo and stuff easy? I'm considering that case for a build I'll hopefully be doing in a month or so.


----------



## Kornowski

MMezna said:


> Bada ba ba baaaa im loving it



Thanks man! 



voyagerfan99 said:


> ^^It beats shorting the pins out every time you wana use it



Haha, that's for sure!


----------



## Maxb1992

Not much, but they do the job!

You can see the creature speakers as well, I would recommend these to anyone!


----------



## sg1

*Here's my two main machines setup in corner of front room*













​


----------



## mep916

Nice guys!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Just wall mounted my TV, so I'm going to move my desk beneath it. 


I'll do it this weekend.


----------



## mac550

Kornowski said:


>



I want your GPU's Danny..........Well no thats a lie, I want 2 8800 ultra's *wakes up from dream*


----------



## Cleric7x9

mac550 said:


> I want your GPU's Danny..........Well no thats a lie, I want 2 8800 ultra's *wakes up from dream*



i dont think 2 8800 Ultras wouldnt be all that much better than your 2 8800GTs. You should get a GTX280 or a 4870 or something if you want to upgrade


----------



## Shane

my new ram 4Gb + 2x 512  = 5gb

and my little northbridge cooler i added,looks great


----------



## Kornowski

mac550 said:


> I want your GPU's Danny..........Well no thats a lie, I want 2 8800 ultra's *wakes up from dream*



Haha, Well, £600 and they're yours! 



Nevakonaza said:


> my new ram 4Gb + 2x 512  = 5gb
> 
> and my little northbridge cooler i added,looks great



That looks awesome, Shane!


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> That looks awesome, Shane!



thansk,may look good but im not happy,i still cannot go over 2.8Ghz 

ive raised my voltages as much as reccomended by MSi and still problems.


----------



## Kornowski

Really!? What happens?


----------



## Shane

fails Prime95 within a few seconds,ive set it to 1.42 Volts on the cpu,2.1V mem and 1.35 on Northbridge and its one whole big FAIL

needs to be added the the FAIL thread


----------



## Kornowski

Hmm, try 1.45 vCore?

What's the stock for the NB? Because having all that RAM in there will stress the NB, so more voltage may be needed, it may not be the CPU holding you back, could be the NB.

What's the stock voltage for you RAM? Maybe try loosening the timings to 5-5-5-15 or something?


----------



## Shane

il try 1.45,im off to work in a bit so il pm you when i do.


----------



## Kornowski

Sure thing


----------



## Shane

whats the max voltage you would take an e6300 to dan? you know what the max is for them?

gota go hehe 

laters


----------



## Kornowski

Erm, I don't really know, I'd say anything below 1.5v at a guess.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Moved my desk under my TV, still needs some work, like moving the desk over to the right more, lol.


----------



## epidemik

Hmm.
Not sure if Id dig that or not. I think id rather have my TV off to the side.
You should try to clean up the wires going up to the tv. 


But the more I think about it, it would be kinda nice to have TV above computer...hmm lol.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Yeah, I mainly wanted to see if I wanted the TV at that height, which I do, so I'll probably pick some stuff up tomorrow, to hide the wires better. 

I'll be getting wire extenders for the speakers, so I can mount them around my room.


----------



## epidemik

That'll be sick. 

I was gonna comment on how i think its ironic to get surround sound then place them all on your desk next to each other (I know lots of people who do it) but I figured my post was already pretty negative and I liked your setup…

But yeah, with the speakers mounted and wires cleaned up, thatll look awesome. 

Are the speakers hooked up to both the TV and the computer?


----------



## Motoxrdude

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Moved my desk under my TV, still needs some work, like moving the desk over to the right more, lol.



Nice! I really like that setup. Looks pretty sleek.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Thanks, I'm going to go get another HDMI to HDMI cable tomorrow, so I can hook my laptop up, and make the TV the main screen, so I can browse the web, IM, watch TV and stuff, and possibly play a game, while playing a game on my desktop, lol.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I got the HDMI cable. 

I set my laptop up next to my desktop and wall mounted TV, and have my laptop connected to my TV via HDMI, so I can browse, game, IM/Email, and stuff while on my desktop, I also have my 360 next to me.


I usually use the laptop for those purposes when I'm playing Warhammer on my desktop.



I'll post pictures later.


----------



## magichater

My New Rig Pictures


----------



## Kornowski

Looks awesome! What's in it?


----------



## voyagerfan99

I'm gonna have to pull out my camera and get some new shots of my rig with the 9600GSO and the cathodes!


----------



## Ramodkk

Kornowski said:


> Looks awesome! What's in it?



First of all, looks like no GPU! lol


----------



## Kornowski

ramodkk said:


> First of all, looks like no GPU! lol



Huh, there's two in there


----------



## Ramodkk

Yeah, you can tell by the water loops but it just looks like there are no PCB's. Could easily look like the loops are cooling the NB and SB maybe? LOL


----------



## Kornowski

I get you, lol. That'd be fail if it was just a big WC'ing loop with nothing on it 

Nah, you can see the bridge between the two.


----------



## Ramodkk

Yeah I see it now. It would be crazy though!

"Hah what you got there dude?

- Uh? nothing just water cooling my CMOS battery..."


----------



## funkysnair

looks nice....

good choice in water pump, i have the same one


----------



## TechShark

....the rig


----------



## jimmymac

mines a mess inside to be honest, doesnt help having a mix of IDE and SATA hard  drives in there and six of the buggers!

Thinking about picking up an OCZ 30gb solid state drive for the OS and perhaps replacing the IDE drives with one SATA, could fit the lot in the lower bay of the P180 then and hopefully tidy things up a bit!


----------



## funkysnair

them ocz's arnt supposed to be up to much though cos i was gonna get one and decided not to due to all the bad stuttering problems?

maybe you can tell me different cos i want one


----------



## jimmymac

cant say i have heard anything bad about them, then again not really reasearched them too much so far


----------



## voyagerfan99

jimmymac said:


> mines a mess inside to be honest, doesnt help having a mix of IDE and SATA hard  drives in there and six of the buggers!
> 
> Thinking about picking up an OCZ 30gb solid state drive for the OS and perhaps replacing the IDE drives with one SATA, could fit the lot in the lower bay of the P180 then and hopefully tidy things up a bit!



I'll bet you mine is worse.


----------



## laznz1

My Comp case is rather disgusting lol the insides beautiful lol


----------



## just a noob

magichater said:


> My New Rig Pictures



take out the y lines in that, they are not really needed, what you should do is have one line going to the gpu, then come out the exit, then to the other gpu, then have that one exit to wherever you had it before


----------



## ThatGuy16




----------



## Geoff

^^ 

Those watercooling parts look familiar


----------



## ThatGuy16

no... no they dont. 


Next time i tear it apart, im thinking about getting a copper top for the GTX. Hmm.


----------



## ronster667

ThatGuy16 said:


>



i wish i had that setup 
and it looks so clean


----------



## voyagerfan99

^^Hey - is that phone a Pantech Duo?


----------



## Respital

Yo ThatGuy16,

are you ever going to sell that?


----------



## ThatGuy16

ronster667 said:


> i wish i had that setup
> and it looks so clean


Thanks!


voyagerfan99 said:


> ^^Hey - is that phone a Pantech Duo?


nope, ATT Tilt, and an iPhone 3G


Respital said:


> Yo ThatGuy16,
> 
> are you ever going to sell that?



nah.. well.. money does talk.


----------



## Respital

ThatGuy16 said:


> nah.. well.. money does talk.



How much?


----------



## ThatGuy16

Two grand, and she's yours!


----------



## Respital

ThatGuy16 said:


> Two grand, and she's yours!



Two grand eh?

Hmmmm...

Will she survive the cold Canadian winters? 

Honestly if you were ever selling the case i'd buy but other then that i'd only buy the whole thing if certain investments paid off. 

Sorry bro.


----------



## epidemik

Why do you have all 5 speakers next to each other on your desk in front of you?


----------



## ThatGuy16

because that's how I roll.


----------



## Geoff

I should take some photos of my rig, it will blow you all to shame


----------



## mep916

ThatGuy16 said:


> because that's how I roll.



Still taking crap for that speaker setup...


----------



## smoothjk

For this thread alone, I'm tempted to buy a digital camera haha.

...not that my setup is beautiful or anything. =)


----------



## Geoff




----------



## Respital

Nice setup ya got there OMEGA.

What's with the car battery though?


----------



## ScOuT

[-0MEGA-]  What water kit are you using? The reservoir and pump look like Swiftech possibly. I am looking for a dual 120mm kit that is simple and small like what you are running. I am buying a QX6700 for $200 and want to throw it on some water. That kit looks great the way you have it installed


----------



## Geoff

It's to power my radio equipment when the power goes out 



> [-0MEGA-] What water kit are you using? The reservoir and pump look like Swiftech possibly. I am looking for a dual 120mm kit that is simple and small like what you are running. I am buying a QX6700 for $200 and want to throw it on some water. That kit looks great the way you have it installed


I decided to go with a kit this time, this is what I bought: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835108076


----------



## just a noob

you and that stupid moniter that won you 5k


----------



## ThatGuy16

I knew you'd eventually do it again.


----------



## Geoff

just a noob said:


> you and that stupid moniter that won you 5k





ThatGuy16 said:


> I knew you'd eventually do it again.


haha, of course I did!


----------



## funkysnair

sorry like omega but thatguy's rig is far more sexy!!

even though i have ordered the antec twelve hundred i think thatguys rig is just far more clean looking!

your rig looks very nice and so will mine, but for clean lines and modern looks his wins hands down


----------



## PabloTeK

New CNPS 9500, going to load the case up with fans soon... Take off!


----------



## ThatGuy16

funkysnair said:


> sorry like omega but thatguy's rig is far more sexy!!
> 
> even though i have ordered the antec twelve hundred i think thatguys rig is just far more clean looking!
> 
> your rig looks very nice and so will mine, but for clean lines and modern looks his wins hands down



ouch 

I love that case too omega!


----------



## Bartmasta

aaaaaaaaa wat


----------



## teamhex

After looking at the pics I think its time I blew this thing out.


4870






Silent Knight 2 Cooler....thats a big mother





Wires...Wires....Wires.........yeah I need to zip tie some stuff 




22" Westinghouse screen, and you can see my removable Slave Bay


----------



## Bartmasta

nice computer and monitor


----------



## Ramodkk

Lookin nice! 

LOL your computer is too big for your desk!


----------



## Machin3

Geez, don't you guys ever dust out your pc's??????


----------



## Bartmasta

nope


----------



## teamhex

ramodkk said:


> Lookin nice!
> 
> LOL your computer is too big for your desk!



Lol! Yeah man, I need a new setup, my chair broke too  Its missing a wheel. So my next upgrade will be on a new desk and comfortable chair.


----------



## Kornowski

Man, those poor Antec 900's! I'd show you mine, don't want to make you jealous though!


----------



## Shane

teamhex said:


> After looking at the pics I think its time I blew this thing out.
> 
> 
> 4870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silent Knight 2 Cooler....thats a big mother



hmm that looks familiar


----------



## Kornowski




----------



## Shane

SICK!!!!! 

Dan,im thick lol whats the FF mean on your motherboard LED?


----------



## funkysnair

it stands for furry fairy


----------



## Shane

funkysnair said:


> it stands for furry fairy



Nah i think "Flaming fast" 

i was goign to say something else instead of Flaming  i think you know.


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> SICK!!!!!
> 
> Dan,im thick lol whats the FF mean on your motherboard LED?





funkysnair said:


> it stands for furry fairy



You wish, Funky. It stands for Fat Funky.



Nevakonaza said:


> Nah i think "Flaming fast"
> 
> i was goign to say something else instead of Flaming  i think you know.



lol, That's what I'm going to say it stands for now!  
It means 'Fully Functional'. I have a book, with a list of codes in it, and if anything ever goes wrong, I look at the display, then look it up in the book and I know instantly what's wrong.


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> lol, That's what I'm going to say it stands for now!
> It means 'Fully Functional'. I have a book, with a list of codes in it, and if anything ever goes wrong, I look at the display, then look it up in the book and I know instantly what's wrong.



now thats a great mobo,does that mobo have a cmos reset switch? ithink you said it does.

i have to do the cmos link pins on mine lol  annoying


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, it has a reset CMOS switch, also, two buttons on it, which are the power and reset buttons when you're testing it out the case. Really handy, they also double up as the HDD light and power light.

Haha, I remember that!  I had to short the pins to turn my PC on every time, remember?


----------



## funkysnair

fat funky...

lol-

says the bean pole, av seen more meat on a spare rib


----------



## Kornowski

funkysnair said:


> fat funky...
> 
> lol-
> 
> says the bean pole, av seen more meat on a spare rib



But, How!? How did you have enough time to look at it, before it went from the plate to your mouth!?


----------



## funkysnair

Kornowski said:


> But, How!? How did you have enough time to look at it, before it went from the plate to your mouth!?



ive got to look just to make sure im not eating you!!!

lol take that sucker


----------



## Kornowski

lol... Just like I said, Fat Funky.


----------



## Gareth

I know it wont be my PC, but I thought here would be a good enough place to show a picture of this case I am reviewing.


----------



## Ramodkk

Come on, get at least one fan, you're gonna need some airflow!


----------



## Gareth

LOL, funny, that fan actually amazed me, 250cfm and its in-audible!


----------



## Respital

Garethman!!` said:


> LOL, funny, that fan actually amazed me, 250cfm and its in-audible!



You're joking right?


----------



## Kornowski

Well, makes sense, it'll have a lower RPM. I think it needs to be bigger though! LOL


----------



## teamhex

I had no idea you could adjust the fan height in the front when I put it together. I may re-do it down the road though. Id like to OC my processor too, but iv never done it before and wouldn't want to break anything.


----------



## vroom_skies

Garethman!!` said:


>



...that is fairly down right hideous


----------



## voyagerfan99

The setup [under my bed]





So many wires!


----------



## Machin3

Garethman!!` said:


> I know it wont be my PC, but I thought here would be a good enough place to show a picture of this case I am reviewing.



I wonder if you flip it to the side, does it become a hovercraft?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Midnight_fox1 said:


> I wonder if you flip it to the side, does it become a hovercraft?



Ha! Good one!

Seriously though, how good IS that case?


----------



## jasonx79

AMD athlon 64x2  6000+
Asus M2N-E
2x 1GB Ocz Platinium
2X 2GB Ocz Reaper x
EVGA 8800 gt akimbo
Western Digital 250 GB
Miscrosoft Habu, Keyboard Merc
19'' lcd screen


----------



## Surprise

very good for your suggestion.........

"From cute Surprise"


----------



## patrickv




----------



## voyagerfan99

Nice thinkpad!


----------



## Gareth

voyagerfan99 said:


> Ha! Good one!
> 
> Seriously though, how good IS that case?



Seriously, its quite good, sturdy, plenty of room for GPUs (GPU can be 280mm in length) and a fan which blows air right across my room. Id recommend it without a doubt! And the Onboard fan controller is a huge bonus.


----------



## Gareth

My laptop is 1 year old today, and its still in mint condition, I love it


----------



## deankenny

heres my badboy


----------



## voyagerfan99

Garethman!!` said:


> My laptop is 1 year old today, and its still in mint condition, I love it



Vostro's kick ass! We sell them at work!


----------



## -Simon-

Heres mine =D


----------



## Kornowski

Very nice! I love the look of the Tracers!


----------



## wiwazevedo

my ubuntu studio comp
for music production


----------



## Ramodkk

Kornowski said:


> Very nice! I love the look of the Tracers!



You know you want 'em


----------



## Kornowski

ramodkk said:


> You know you want 'em



Yeah, I do, lol... Though, wouldn't really be able to see them through the RAM cooler... NEED MOAR LEDS!


----------



## Bartmasta

you guys are your shiny LEDs


----------



## Moocher

*My computer*

I just built this one in September, specs in my signature


[EDIT] I changed the Keyboard and got the Microsoft comfort curve instead [EDIT]


----------



## Kornowski




----------



## !!!Daniel!!!

Nothing Special But thought i might join in.
here is mine.


----------



## hpi

Not of my pc but my new setup in my newly done basement. Finally almost done down here :






Pc was in room getting Vista Ultimate getting installed so not in the pic :


----------



## teamhex

Alright, I redid my setup. I need to refinish that desk, its looking nasty at this point lol. Cant tell because my rooms pretty dark but the pics are pretty clear. Look at where my wrists sit in front of the keyboard. Its all worn n stuff.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Why would you hide that beautiful Antec900?


----------



## teamhex

voyagerfan99 said:


> Why would you hide that beautiful Antec900?



Because its big man. lol At least for my desk it is.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Not my PC.. but..

My work room, bad pics though. 





















I'd take a pic of my desk, but its just plain nasty right now 

And that room, I've spent all weekend on it believe it or not


----------



## Geoff

You have a work room?  Lucky, lol


----------



## ThatGuy16

[-0MEGA-];1127390 said:
			
		

> You have a work room?  Lucky, lol



haha, i finally got fed up from about breaking my back bending over in the floor to build my computers


----------



## Geoff

ThatGuy16 said:


> haha, i finally got fed up from about breaking my back bending over in the floor to build my computers


I just build computers on my bed. 

After looking at your room though it's made me start thinking about cleaning up my room and setting up a work bench.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Yeah, its worth it. Especially now that i plan on building/repairing more of them.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Playing with HDR and CS3 a bit


----------



## Geoff

How dare you steal my GTX!!


----------



## ThatGuy16

[-0MEGA-];1128993 said:
			
		

> How dare you steal my GTX!!



Haha! Speaking of that, i really... really need to clean the rad right now 

Next time i tear it down, i'm eaither getting a new GTZ or a copper top for the GTX. Not sure yet.


----------



## Geoff

ThatGuy16 said:


> Haha! Speaking of that, i really... really need to clean the rad right now
> 
> Next time i tear it down, i'm eaither getting a new GTZ or a copper top for the GTX. Not sure yet.


I really want to get a GTZ as well, I'm thinking of replacing my current GT with it.


----------



## ThatGuy16

[-0MEGA-];1130474 said:
			
		

> I really want to get a GTZ as well, I'm thinking of replacing my current GT with it.



Yeah, i think my next big upgrade will be i7.. but the GTZ is the only block that has brackets for it, i think.


----------



## FatalityTech

Well this is my computer (broken now) I am rebuilding it at the moment for my security camera computer. I look forward to my new i7 build when im done with this one. I call it the widow maker. 







Gotta love the black widow


----------



## mac550

[-0MEGA-];1112125 said:
			
		

>



looks awesome dude
i so cant wait till i get water cooling


----------



## just a noob

^ that green reminds me of snot lol, can't wait until i have a computer...


----------



## ronster667

awesome! omega, your system is kicken! i really like the color of your liquid in there, 

oh but anyway im going to be posting pictures probably in like 4 or 5 days, just ordered a new case with some cold cathlods


----------



## Geoff

mac550 said:


> looks awesome dude
> i so cant wait till i get water cooling


Thanks!



just a noob said:


> ^ that green reminds me of snot lol, can't wait until i have a computer...


haha, that's why I chose it 



ronster667 said:


> awesome! omega, your system is kicken! i really like the color of your liquid in there,
> 
> oh but anyway im going to be posting pictures probably in like 4 or 5 days, just ordered a new case with some cold cathlods


Thanks, at some point I will be upgrading to the Apogee GTZ waterblock, 1/2" ID tubing, upgraded reservoir, and higher CFM rear fans.


----------



## mac550

[-0MEGA-];1131440 said:
			
		

> Thanks!



no prob



			
				[-0MEGA-];1131440 said:
			
		

> haha, that's why I chose it



what die did you use to get it to look like that?


----------



## keeton.

(for omega)
looks great that mate, like the colour aswell.
i wouldn't mind water cooling myself but its not really worth it for me.


----------



## just a noob

mac550 said:


> no prob
> 
> 
> 
> what die did you use to get it to look like that?



i think its called swiftech hydrx or something along those lines, its definatly a snot green color lol


----------



## Geoff

just a noob said:


> i think its called swiftech hydrx or something along those lines, its definatly a snot green color lol


It came with the kit I bought, I don't remember what it was called.  My new water cooling setup will be better though.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I decided to move my case to the right side of me and see how I like it for a while. I think I'm getting another 22" for christmas, so I'll probably move the case back to the left side and have my main monitor in front of me and the second to my right like my old setup. (Old CRT is on the synthesizer computer)

Before:





Now:


----------



## Ramodkk

Some *lots* cable management and you'll be set


----------



## voyagerfan99

ramodkk said:


> Some *lots* cable management and you'll be set



You gonna do it? 

Motherboard layout, IDE cables, and case space are my problems.


----------



## pies

A few shots of mine


----------



## funkysnair

/\_____________you got the 1200 too? 

cant wait to get my hands on mine wooop wooop


----------



## wiwazevedo

i obviously need to do some cable management.
the wrt54g on top is my little trick for getting interwebz
I made a wifi bridge from the router downstairs to the wrt upstairs and have it plugged into my laptop and this one via ethernet  its faster than my wifi cards for sure


----------



## Bartmasta

voyagerfan99 that stuff barely fits on your desk lol

You guys make jealous with your fancy cases and LEDs


----------



## wiwazevedo

moarrrrr















sry about the cord in the way on the second one.  its for my ext. hard drive


----------



## Mitch?

sorry for the shitty camera shots, using an old crapper because mine's broken


----------



## patrickv

ok maybe not my pc but our surveillance camera, i disabled 2,3 and 4, so as whoever drops in my office will believe that they are no being recorded !! 

**evial laugh mwahahaah**


----------



## Jet

wiwazevedo said:


> i obviously need to do some cable management.
> the wrt54g on top is my little trick for getting interwebz
> I made a wifi bridge from the router downstairs to the wrt upstairs and have it plugged into my laptop and this one via ethernet  its faster than my wifi cards for sure



You might want to check with CPU-z to make sure that your ram is running dual channel, or maybe Gigabyte is like that, though all of the motherboards I've seen have the memory in the same colored slots. Great shot, though!


----------



## memory

Here is my setup:






I have a Gigabyte motherboard and the ram goes in the same colored slot.


----------



## Kornowski

So that's where the TT120 monster lives!


----------



## memory

Are you talking about me?


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, well, your computer. That's where the Tuniq Tower lives. lol


----------



## mep916

Selling half of my PC...


----------



## Ramodkk

LOL back with your 8800, again! 

What happened?


----------



## mep916

ramodkk said:


> LOL back with your 8800, again!



lol. 



ramodkk said:


> What happened?



Nothin really. Just gonna downgrade for awhile.


----------



## vroom_skies

I'll take the parts your "selling" lol. 
I wish I had funds to upgrade my internals.


----------



## just a noob

mep916 said:


> lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothin really. Just gonna downgrade for awhile.



i find that incredibly insulting, i now suggest that you go to the link in that pm i sent you, and buy 2 more 280's


----------



## Kornowski

mep916 said:


> Nothin really. Just gonna downgrade for awhile.



That's like buying a Ferrari and putting a VW Beatle engine in it!

Why Mike!? Why!?


----------



## mep916

just a noob said:


> i find that incredibly insulting, i now suggest that you go to the link in that pm i sent you, and buy 2 more 280's





Kornowski said:


> That's like buying a Ferrari and putting a VW Beatle engine in it!
> 
> Why Mike!? Why!?



My wife is complaining about the electricity bills. There, that's the truth.


----------



## Respital

Oh Mike!

WHY?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Kornowski

mep916 said:


> My wife is complaining about the electricity bills. There, that's the truth.



Well, then it's simple!

You smash up the TV, live without lights (light bulbs are over-rated anyway, candles are where it's at!) and take away the microwave!

That should cut a few dollars off the bill, allowing you to keep your PC! Sorted!


----------



## CommanderCkC

You should probably get  a bigger desk with that kind of monitor FatalityTech. lol


----------



## Ramodkk

LOL, mep went sdkjfhsdanfewjfbqnlxjdfnkvtgbqtgdfas


----------



## mep916

Kornowski said:


> Well, then it's simple!
> 
> You smash up the TV, live without lights (light bulbs are over-rated anyway, candles are where it's at!) and take away the microwave!
> 
> That should cut a few dollars off the bill, allowing you to keep your PC! Sorted!



hahaha. It's actually kinda nice. With the stock cooler, and all the fans on low, my rig is hella quiet. It doesn't sound like a hurricane in my office anymore!


----------



## Kornowski

mep916 said:


> hahaha. It's actually kinda nice. With the stock cooler, and all the fans on low, my rig is hella quiet. It doesn't sound like a hurricane in my office anymore!



Haha, I bet it is! But then, would you rather be flying a near silent glider, or an in your face F22! 

Nah, I guess it's nice for a change.


----------



## just a noob

lol my mom is probably going to wonder about the electricity bills if i ever get the rigs i plan on having online, the server i have going is only going to use 117 watts tops, so that shouldn't be a problem, but the phenom 2+ 4 8800gs/9800gt's might be a problem, along with the core i7 and two 4870x2's might consume a bit much energy


----------



## Cleric7x9

just a noob said:


> lol my mom is probably going to wonder about the electricity bills if i ever get the rigs i plan on having online, the server i have going is only going to use 117 watts tops, so that shouldn't be a problem, but the phenom 2+ 4 8800gs/9800gt's might be a problem, along with the core i7 and two 4870x2's might consume a bit much energy



you've got a long way to go from the rig in your sig lol


----------



## wiwazevedo

Jet said:


> You might want to check with CPU-z to make sure that your ram is running dual channel, or maybe Gigabyte is like that, though all of the motherboards I've seen have the memory in the same colored slots. Great shot, though!



I was wondering about that.  Like it has been in the back of my mind since I put it together.... haha I will definitely check.  I did see that it recognized all 4 gigs but I never really thought about if it was running dual channel...thanks for bringing that up


----------



## wiwazevedo

mep916 said:


> My wife is complaining about the electricity bills. There, that's the truth.



SOLARRRRR
At my house, when the sun is out, the electric meter is like moving backwards, we are putting more energy back on the grid than we are using...get the solar man. it will reduce your electricity bill so much


----------



## wiwazevedo

ur right. it wasnt dual. how embarrassing


----------



## mep916

wiwazevedo said:


> SOLARRRRR
> At my house, when the sun is out, the electric meter is like moving backwards, we are putting more energy back on the grid than we are using...get the solar man. it will reduce your electricity bill so much



I'm looking into that. I may do it before this summer. Many of the houses in my neighborhood have solar panels.


----------



## vroom_skies

fly said:


> here u guys go, and u can check out my OCD



Ha, I love it. That is so something I would do.


----------



## lovely?

im really still getting used to this new Canon Xsi, im using Tv mode please tell me thats right?






















also its really dusty and i havent bothered with cable management yet. not that it will do much, my temps are fine and its hard to do cable management without modding the antec 900.


----------



## patrickv

to date, that has to be the most dumbest sh*t i ever did.


----------



## wiwazevedo

lovely? said:


> also its really dusty and i havent bothered with cable management yet. not that it will do much, my temps are fine and its hard to do cable management without modding the antec 900.



we have the same psu. and cpu. and case. haha all of the cables fit behind the motherboard tray without doing any case modifications.  in the bottom hole put everything in and stash it towards where the drives go because there is more room behind the side panel on that side.  everything else you need feed through the upper hole.  you can also put the fan power connectors behind the tray for the front two fans.  for the upper and rear, I suggest running the power for the rear up and along the top of the case so you can plug it into the back of the top fan's power.  then run 1 power cable from behind the tray to get it some power.  On the gamexstream the cpu power connector is a little too short.  I just did my best to hide it on the side of the case and route it underneath the rear fan.  hope I helped


you can also take off the fan adapter off the middle drive carriage to make things look neater. just stash it somewhere where you can find it once you put a fan on the side window


----------



## lovely?

have you put your pc's pics on here? id like to see your cable management. 

lol yeah i noticed we had a lot of the same hardware.


----------



## Geoff

lovely? said:


> im really still getting used to this new Canon Xsi, im using Tv mode please tell me thats right?


Personally I use "P".  I then save it in .raw format so I can edit it using Adobe Lightroom (I use the recovery, exposure, and noise reduction tools).


----------



## wiwazevedo

lovely? said:


> have you put your pc's pics on here? id like to see your cable management.
> 
> lol yeah i noticed we had a lot of the same hardware.



I only have pics up from before I did any cable management
I will put some more up soon


----------



## lovely?

[-0MEGA-];1140616 said:
			
		

> Personally I use "P".  I then save it in .raw format so I can edit it using Adobe Lightroom (I use the recovery, exposure, and noise reduction tools).



lol thanks for the tip "P" is a good mode i was getting tired of adjusting the shutter speed.


----------



## Geoff

lovely? said:


> lol thanks for the tip "P" is a good mode i was getting tired of adjusting the shutter speed.


Yeah.  Honestly if you want to use it for general picture taking and not wanting to spend a minute to determine the best shutter speed, "P" mode is one of the best.


----------



## N3crosis

Can't wait to post new pics of my PC! 7 DAYS!!!


----------



## wiwazevedo

me and my 12 node beowulf





antec900 cable management









the cpu power cable is really annoying. its too short to go around the back so I have to put it over everything. very frustrating





unlike the other three fans, the top fan's power connector is very short so I'm forced to run a power line up there.  I don't know how to make it look neater...


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Looks nice, Wiwazevedo.


----------



## funkysnair

Wiwazevedo you can get extension leads for the mobo power leads you know?

im sure you can get em off ebay....

i got an icute case for my girlfriend and it had the extension leads with it!


----------



## skidude

The setup now that I'm home on Christmas break.


----------



## Geoff

Nice!


----------



## FairDoos

Nice set up Skidude!


----------



## FatalityTech

Nice set up Ski Man lol


----------



## Hyde01

just got home for christmas break too FINALLY! So I just kind of took my setup from my dorm and put it in my room haha

Im using the t.v. as an extended desktop. The old monitor on the far right, with the valvoline and K&N sticker, is for my old six year old pos hp computer...poor thing is on its last leg *cry*


----------



## !!!Daniel!!!

I tryed using my TV as a moniter....didnt bring up the best picture...it was a bit blury!


----------



## FairDoos

!!!Daniel!!! said:


> I tryed using my TV as a moniter....didnt bring up the best picture...it was a bit blury!



I use my TV without any problem 40" HD . Try playing with your settings a bit in your TV so maybe sharpen the image i had to do that to get the best quality i wanted.


----------



## FairDoos

Hyde nice moniter how much did that cost you around?


----------



## skidude

> Nice!





> Nice set up Skidude!





> Nice set up Ski Man lol


Thanks guys  I may or may not get my desktop back... if I do I'll post more pictures.


----------



## N3crosis

skidude said:


> Thanks guys  I may or may not get my desktop back... if I do I'll post more pictures.



How much was your laptop? It looks really nice .


----------



## skidude

> How much was your laptop? It looks really nice .


Too much....

$4500 USD when I bought it in July. Specs in sig.


----------



## N3crosis

skidude said:


> Too much....
> 
> $4500 USD when I bought it in July. Specs in sig.



Damn that's a lot. Is it good though, well considering the specs in your sig one would assume so, but just asking .


----------



## ScOuT

Finally took the time and put everything together and do a little cable management work.


----------



## wiwazevedo

what i did to my ipod touch. yes you can be jealous.




the little ripples on the side were from the invisible shield case I put on. dont pay too much attention to that haha


----------



## Goose

ScOuT said:


> Finally took the time and put everything together and do a little cable management work.



That is one sweet desk.


----------



## ScOuT

Goose said:


> That is one sweet desk.



My wife bought it and put it together for me while I was in Afghanistan. She did a great job...for a girl


----------



## mep916

ScOuT said:


> Finally took the time and put everything together and do a little cable management work.




Excellent work with the cables. Very nice.


----------



## mac550

wiwazevedo said:


> what i did to my ipod touch. yes you can be jealous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the little ripples on the side were from the invisible shield case I put on. dont pay too much attention to that haha



it aint invisible, i can see it 



mep916 said:


> Excellent work with the cables. Very nice.



indeed, im gonna aim to that level of neatness when i get my cm690


----------



## ScOuT

mac550 said:


> indeed, im gonna aim to that level of neatness when i get my cm690



The case needed some work when I got it. Here are a few things I changed.
- The green front fan is junk...you could watch the blades spin...replaced that.
- Installed six Sycthe 133 CFM fans...my wife hates it...it really does sound like a vacume when cranked up.
- Ditched the quick release system on the drive bays...just use all screws now...much tighter hold and looks cleaner.
- Ditched the plastic things that hold in your PCI cards...thoes were a joke, I just use screws to hold my cards in.
- Cut out all the thick plastic fan shrouds, they just mess up the airflow.

It really is a nice case, happy I bought it. I am not the type of guy to get a case and just use it like it is. I have to start cutting and changing things


----------



## wiwazevedo

mac550 said:


> it aint invisible, i can see it



ur not supposed to be looking at that!
look at the brushed back with the skull candy logo


----------



## ThatGuy16

You cut the invisible shield to make the logo? if you did, did that not scratch the ipod with a razer blade?


----------



## wiwazevedo

nope nope nope
the logo was there before the invisible shield.  I wish you coudl see it in person so I dont have to reveal how I did it haha


----------



## Hyde01

FairDoos said:


> Hyde nice moniter how much did that cost you around?



i know a guy who knows guy that knows another guy....three hundred =)


----------



## FairDoos

Hyde01 said:


> i know a guy who knows guy that knows another guy....three hundred =)



Haha, thats a nice moniter though!


----------



## Kornowski




----------



## Bob Jeffery

Kornowski said:


>


I thought you were getting a 22" monitor? Did you decide not to?


----------



## Kornowski

Bob Jeffery said:


> I thought you were getting a 22" monitor? Did you decide not to?



I'm putting some money towards a 24" for Christmas.


----------



## funkysnair

Kornowski said:


> I'm putting some money towards a 24" for Christmas.



you wanna put some money towards some new wallpaper lol


----------



## Kornowski

funkysnair said:


> you wanna put some money towards some new wallpaper lol



Oh, Har Har!


----------



## jancz3rt

*Wow*

Hey everyone,

I intend to be more active again from now on. I have to say it really pleases me to see that this thread is still more than alive and doing great. After all, I started it some three years ago and it's still here and active. Keep up the posts and I have to admit I am seeing some great PCs here. 

BTW: Sweet PC Kornowski - the specs.. oh my! You make me jealous.

JAN


----------



## Mez

funkysnair said:


> you wanna put some money towards some new wallpaper lol




ahahahahahahahahahaha! That made me crack up!


----------



## ThatGuy16

Danny, we better be seeing that monitor upgrade fairly soon 


A couple of the one i just built











I like it, this thing is fast... plays GRID maxed out 1680x1050.


----------



## FairDoos

Thats a nice PC i hope mine is going to be just as better as soon as i build it


----------



## Kornowski

jancz3rt said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I intend to be more active again from now on. I have to say it really pleases me to see that this thread is still more than alive and doing great. After all, I started it some three years ago and it's still here and active. Keep up the posts and I have to admit I am seeing some great PCs here.
> 
> BTW: Sweet PC Kornowski - the specs.. oh my! You make me jealous.
> 
> JAN



Glad to hear it! Where have you been? 

Haha! Thanks.



MMezna said:


> ahahahahahahahahahaha! That made me crack up!



I'm glad somebody found it funny! lol



ThatGuy16 said:


> Danny, we better be seeing that monitor upgrade fairly soon
> 
> 
> A couple of the one i just built
> 
> I like it, this thing is fast... plays GRID maxed out 1680x1050.



Oh yeah, you will, don't worry! 
Looks awesome! What's in it?

You won't have any trouble sellin' that man!


----------



## PabloTeK

Diabolical quality I know, it was done on my camera phone in a moment of boredom:






On the left is my laptop with CF up, the centre monitor is the rig in the sig also with CF up but with no keyboard (I'm using the laptop to type this) and the huge CRT on the right is my Dell which is installing Solaris right now so I had to swap the keyboard out.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Nice G15. You raid my house lately?


----------



## lovely?

Cable management FTW!

Before:






After:





im proud of myself. the only problem is my right side panel doesnt exactly fit on any more, the motherboard power cable is too big. thats ok tho its up against a wall.


----------



## HumanMage

lovley? that cable job reminds me of the transformation Sandra Bullock underwent in Miss Congeniality . Nice work!


----------



## PabloTeK

voyagerfan99 said:


> Nice G15. You raid my house lately?



Moi? That's a G11, I got it as a replacement for free because my original G11 only partially works.


----------



## Kornowski

PabloTeK said:


> Diabolical quality I know, it was done on my camera phone in a moment of boredom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the left is my laptop with CF up, the centre monitor is the rig in the sig also with CF up but with no keyboard (I'm using the laptop to type this) and the huge CRT on the right is my Dell which is installing Solaris right now so I had to swap the keyboard out.



Looks great, Paul! Though, I know what monitors look like, what's your PC look like? 



lovely? said:


> Cable management FTW!
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> SNIP/IMG]
> 
> im proud of myself. the only problem is my right side panel doesnt exactly fit on any more, the motherboard power cable is too big. thats ok tho its up against a wall.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Woah! Excellent job, Matt! That side panel will fit, it just takes 3 friends and brute force! :P
> 
> Here's some of mine;
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x284/Kornowski_2007/Computer/IMG_0172.jpg


----------



## lovely?

HumanMage said:


> lovley? that cable job reminds me of the transformation Sandra Bullock underwent in Miss Congeniality . Nice work!





Kornowski said:


> Looks great, Paul! Though, I know what monitors look like, what's your PC look like?
> 
> 
> 
> Woah! Excellent job, Matt! That side panel will fit, it just takes 3 friends and brute force!
> 
> Here's some of mine;



thanks guys! Danny as always, yours looks great lol. 

maybe thats why i couldnt get the side panel on? i only had me and a friend trying, one or two more people and it'll be cake!


----------



## Kornowski

lovely? said:


> thanks guys! Danny as always, yours looks great lol.
> 
> maybe thats why i couldnt get the side panel on? i only had me and a friend trying, one or two more people and it'll be cake!



Yeah, just get two more friends over, drink some Red Bull and you're good to go!


----------



## lovely?

hahaha nice


----------



## Mez

ThatGuy16 said:


> Danny, we better be seeing that monitor upgrade fairly soon
> 
> 
> A couple of the one i just built
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it, this thing is fast... plays GRID maxed out 1680x1050.



Is that the rosewill conqueror?


----------



## Shane

MMezna what happned to your old rig? sig?


----------



## Mez

Nevakonaza said:


> MMezna what happned to your old rig? sig?



The rosewill power supply blew up destroying my mobo, video card, ram, CPU, short circuted my hard drives, and burnt my case lol. It was a pretty despressing sight.


----------



## ThatGuy16

MMezna said:


> Is that the rosewill conqueror?



Yeah, got on newegg for $50 on black Friday. It's a sturdy case 

@ danny, nice pics! And the specs on mine are: E5200, EP43 DS3L, 500W cooler master psu, 250gb hdd, and a hd3870


----------



## Shane

MMezna said:


> The rosewill power supply blew up destroying my mobo, video card, ram, CPU, short circuted my hard drives, and burnt my case lol. It was a pretty despressing sight.



OMG  i wont be buying anything Rosewill then


----------



## bullzi

[-0MEGA-];1128993 said:
			
		

> How dare you steal my GTX!!



Little late, but what's up with all the scanners?


----------



## mac550

My New Computer Case with New PSU and Mobo,


----------



## Respital

Nice mac550! Looks awesome. 

What case is that?


----------



## Intel_man

Respital said:


> Nice mac550! Looks awesome.
> 
> What case is that?



Coolermaster NV690.


----------



## mac550

Respital said:


> Nice mac550! Looks awesome.
> 
> What case is that?



thanks, yeah im happy with it, im gonna mod it a bit but ill do it in a week or two.



Intel_man said:


> Coolermaster NV690.



indeed it is


----------



## Intel_man

A link to it if you need it...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119157&Tpk=NV690


They also have a Nvidia version of the Stacker if I remember correctly.


----------



## mac550

Intel_man said:


> A link to it if you need it...
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119157&Tpk=NV690
> 
> 
> They also have a Nvidia version of the Stacker if I remember correctly.



yeah they do, i dont like it though


----------



## Intel_man

yea that's the one. I don't get why they changed the front of it... the regular one looks so much better.



P.S. They have an Antec 900 nvidia version as well. lol

http://store.nvidia.com/DRHM/servle...dia&Locale=en_US&Env=BASE&productID=84512700#


----------



## mac550

Intel_man said:


> yea that's the one. I don't get why they changed the front of it... the regular one looks so much better.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. They have an Antec 900 nvidia version as well. lol
> 
> http://store.nvidia.com/DRHM/servle...dia&Locale=en_US&Env=BASE&productID=84512700#



+1

lol sweet


----------



## ThatGuy16

Who likes to play i spy?


----------



## just a noob

i spy with my little eye some of that stuff that you spray up your nose to help with colds whatever the name of that stuff is, oh, and a pc you have yet to sell  and, two pieces of nascar paraphinilia


----------



## ThatGuy16

just a noob said:


> i spy with my little eye some of that stuff that you spray up your nose to help with colds whatever the name of that stuff is, oh, and a pc you have yet to sell  and, two pieces of nascar paraphinilia



haha, i've been sick and out of work for three days. And that spray is my lifeline 

Yeah, i still got that PC... i've had a few emails . And Nascar FTW


----------



## Intel_man

I spy with my little eyes... something that looks like an Itouch?


and a Logitech controller.


----------



## Ramodkk

I spy a desk too small for the goods 

Seriously man, it looks sick!


----------



## ThatGuy16

ramodkk said:


> I spy a desk too small for the goods
> 
> Seriously man, it looks sick!



No joke, i'm in the market for a bigger desk. 

@intel, its a iphone.. i still don't see why i spent $200 on this darn thing,.


----------



## bullzi

I spy a nascar poster, that I want..


----------



## Twist86

ThatGuy16 said:


> No joke, i'm in the market for a bigger desk.
> 
> @intel, its a iphone.. i still don't see why i spent $200 on this darn thing,.



You fell for the hype like most of us


----------



## funkysnair

thatguy you need to send that pc with the liquid cooling to me for closer inspection!

and tidy your desk up, jesus it looks like a tidy persons nightmare


----------



## wiwazevedo

ThatGuy16 said:


> Who likes to play i spy?



you probably have the best taste when it comes to choosing cases imo.  If it wasnt for the deal I got on my antec 900 id definitely have yours. haha


----------



## Intel_man




----------



## vroom_skies

Here is a quick shot of my setup.
one of these days I really need to take some nice pics for this.






and what is that hanging on the side:





Had most of the gear laying around, so decided to take a shot of it:





Bob


----------



## Geoff

I hope you don't keep those bodies on your desk without a cover, lol.


----------



## MBGraphics

Nice Sigma 70-200 2.8 Bob 
I have thought of purchasing that lens myself.

My dad also has the Canon A-1, thats the camera I learned to shoot with, still have it as a bit of a memory


----------



## vroom_skies

[-0MEGA-];1148893 said:
			
		

> I hope you don't keep those bodies on your desk without a cover, lol.


Ha, I doubt the Canon will ever see film again. It has a few parts on the inside that are toast. However it has one of the nicest sounding shutters ever so I just keep it around to play with. 
The Pentax works just fine, but I don't have a mount cap for it, and since I use all the glass from that camera on my current one, it gets to stay open. It's normally in a case though. If it was ever to be used again though, it would have to be cleaned anyways.


MBGraphics said:


> Nice Sigma 70-200 2.8 Bob
> I have thought of purchasing that lens myself.
> 
> My dad also has the Canon A-1, thats the camera I learned to shoot with, still have it as a bit of a memory


You should go for it, nice lens and for a nice price as well.


----------



## speedyink

Here's a picture of my ACER for Irish Whistle 






And what the hell, Here's all of 'em


----------



## Mez

I am loving that Acer! Did those Blue LEDs come like that, or did you do it yourself?


----------



## Ramodkk

Pretty sure they come like that


----------



## Shane

nice looking Acer,Acers and Hps look the best i think for off the shelf pcs.

teh Dells all look the same


----------



## Ramodkk

Yeah Dells are ugly! 

IMO Gateway makes the best looking OEM PC's!


----------



## MBGraphics

ramodkk said:


> Yeah Dells are ugly!



You take that back right now!!!



*looks at his computer*


nevermind

*kicks ugly dell computer*


----------



## mac550

MBGraphics said:


> You take that back right now!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *looks at his computer*
> 
> 
> nevermind
> 
> *kicks ugly dell computer*



ROFL. god damn it, i was drinking beer and now i have it everywhere, bloody hell


----------



## MBGraphics

Hahahahaha!!! Sorry if anythings ruined from that, it sure made me laugh though 

There was one time where this damned thing competly froze 4 times in a row (i would restart it, and it would just do it again an again) so I kicked it, lets just say I didnt even have to press restart 

It just restarted itself! hahaha, worked just fine after that


----------



## mac550

yup that always works, well it does with my server anyways . not a chance im trying on my main rig


----------



## speedyink

MMezna said:


> I am loving that Acer! Did those Blue LEDs come like that, or did you do it yourself?



Yep, comes like that.  Acer's can come pretty nice out of the box.  Luckily, they perform great as well 

And yes..Dell's all look the same..i see my Dell laptop on TV ALL the time


----------



## teamhex

ThatGuy16 said:


> Who likes to play i spy?



Sick setup bro, that's what id like to have set up. BTW is that Screen shot of your E8400 at 4.6 real? lol Iv never seen anyone OC one that far. Im about to try to bring mine to 3.8 then maybe ill try for 4.


----------



## BrokaToe

Here's my ole bird.


----------



## ThatGuy16

teamhex said:


> Sick setup bro, that's what id like to have set up. BTW is that Screen shot of your E8400 at 4.6 real? lol Iv never seen anyone OC one that far. Im about to try to bring mine to 3.8 then maybe ill try for 4.



Thanks, its its real. I have gotten to 4.7Ghz once, but can't get it again.


----------



## teamhex

ThatGuy16 said:


> Thanks, its its real. I have gotten to 4.7Ghz once, but can't get it again.



On just water? :0
Im not very knowledgeable about overclocking, I tried 3.6 but it would crash, so im assuming voltage right? How much should I bring the voltage up? Its on auto now.


----------



## ThatGuy16

teamhex said:


> On just water? :0
> Im not very knowledgeable about overclocking, I tried 3.6 but it would crash, so im assuming voltage right? How much should I bring the voltage up? Its on auto now.



Yes, on water 

take *everything* off auto when overclocking, manually set it. and slowly take the voltage up until stable. (like 0.05v at a time)


----------



## alexandergre

nice!


----------



## mep916




----------



## Goose

I am jealous of that case and that cable management.


----------



## funkysnair

mep916 said:


>



your case looks so neat but so empty!!

not used to seeing stock coolers these days! kudos for the cable management, you wanna drop by and do mine ?


----------



## Kornowski

Looks great! Got any pictures of the whole thing?


----------



## Kornowski

Just took this;


----------



## mep916

funkysnair said:


> your case looks so neat but so empty!!



I know it's huge inside. I love it. I'm gonna get a couple red cathodes and go with a red theme. Hopefully that will improve the look in the interior and give it some nice light. It's so big inside that it's completely dark, unlike the 900 that was small and had some natural (or whatever) light form the blue led fans. 



funkysnair said:


> not used to seeing stock coolers these days! kudos for the cable management, you wanna drop by and do mine ?



haha. Honestly, I can't take any credit for the cables. CM did an outstanding job of designing this case w/ cable management in mind. They even provide you with an eight pin CPU extension cable, which I needed. Awesome.  I'm replacing the stock fan with a CM V8. It should be here by Tuesday. 



Kornowski said:


> Looks great! Got any pictures of the whole thing?



Not yet. I'll have some in the review I plan to write. 



Kornowski said:


> Just took this;



Nice.


----------



## Kornowski

Awesome! Looking forward to the review!
This is for the new review thing, right?

I think I might write one, on something... don't know yet. Maybe the TT120, or SLI... or the Antec900! Yeah, the Antec 900, I'll do one on that!


----------



## dylan walker

Urrgghhh. Looking at all these computers makes me want to build one, which I will be doing soon but my dad wants me to buy a realyl cheap second hand one, take it apart and build it again to prove that I can do it. I surpose it's not a bad idea but I just really want to buy my parts and build the bugger. Hopefully my dad will give me a large budget.


----------



## Shane

that looks awesome Mep,have you not got your Q6600 overclocked? whats going on? 
btw im getting the Coolermaster CM690 Dominator Black,Cant wait!

and Danny love that pic,the ram cooler looks sick!


----------



## funkysnair




----------



## Shane

Damnnnnnnnn funky that looks great,you can come and rebuild my rig for me


----------



## dylan walker

Wow. That looks insain. When it's completed it's gonna look AMAZING.


----------



## funkysnair

Nevakonaza said:


> Damnnnnnnnn funky that looks great,you can come and rebuild my rig for me



thanx man...

but its a no!! it took me 2 days to pull the guts out of my antec900 and rebuild it all inside the antec1200 (still not finnished)



dylan walker said:


> Wow. That looks insain. When it's completed it's gonna look AMAZING.



yeh, im hopping once i get enough cash for my other 4850 and liquid cool them both it should look better with more red inside!

i think if i didnt use the red dye bomb the coolant would have looked more pink!


----------



## Shane

funkysnair said:


> thanx man...
> 
> but its a no!! it took me 2 days to pull the guts out of my antec900 and rebuild it all inside the antec1200 (still not finnished)



how long does it take to drain all the stuff out of your Liq cooling? is the watercooling easy to set up?

i bet having it silent is great but i doubt i would ever water cool.


----------



## funkysnair

Nevakonaza said:


> how long does it take to drain all the stuff out of your Liq cooling? is the watercooling easy to set up?
> 
> i bet having it silent is great but i doubt i would ever water cool.



silent he says!

i have 5 fans running full speed with one 220mm running half speed then there is the ram cooler, mobo cooler, gpu, antec spot cooler and the psu

the only thing i cant here is myself speak lol...

good temp though 

water cooling is a little bit of a hassle, i take my loop out whole then take it in the kitchen and drain it in the sink. it can get messy


----------



## Geoff

Nevakonaza said:


> how long does it take to drain all the stuff out of your Liq cooling? is the watercooling easy to set up?
> 
> i bet having it silent is great but i doubt i would ever water cool.



Took me about 10 minutes to get everything drained out.


----------



## BrokaToe

Here she is.


----------



## jeff_valle

*all PC photos i saw is beautiful......heheheheh....!!!
but for me jancz3rt computer having a good appearance....hehehehe...!!*


----------



## Damian Stormbow

*Nice Rigs!* I built this Rig and don't have a pic, but it's like this...

ASUS M2N4-SLI MOBO
AMD X2 5200 w/ 4 Gigs DDR800
3 SATAII HD's - 1 250GB & 2 80 GB's
Dual nVidia 7600 GS's in SLI Mode
Power-Ups Case w/ 600W Ultra PS

Next time it's open I'll snap a shot.


----------



## lexmark

BrokaToe said:


> Here she is.




looks uncomfortable,  do you use the printer as a foot rest ?


----------



## lexmark

?


----------



## WeatherMan

I dont get the idea of tiny tiny tiny tiny tiny desks 

Ive just orderd myself a new 1.7 long desk 

Comes next week, will be finishig my room on sunday so i'l post pics soon!

Do people not like the idea of big broad spaces with their monitor and rig on top.


----------



## TFT

Yeah, I like room as well. I use a spare bedroom for mine and put kitchen type worktop in there.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

*BEFORE*






*AFTER*


----------



## Geoff

Ethan3.14159 said:


> *BEFORE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER*


What changed besides the IDE cable and cathodes?


----------



## funkysnair

[-0MEGA-];1158494 said:
			
		

> What changed besides the IDE cable and cathodes?



black spray job looks like more ram and new psu


----------



## mep916

[-0MEGA-];1158494 said:
			
		

> What changed besides the IDE cable and cathodes?



He painted the interior.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

funkysnair said:


> black spray job looks like more ram and new psu



You win 

I thought the paint job and everything was more obvious, but maybe not


----------



## funkysnair

Ethan3.14159 said:


> You win
> 
> I thought the paint job and everything was more obvious, but maybe not



well the black spray job was obvious but omega must have had his sun glasses on lol


----------



## Geoff

funkysnair said:


> well the black spray job was obvious but omega must have had his sun glasses on lol



I see it now, I was looking more for cable management or something.  The flash is what made it hard to see the difference.


----------



## mep916

I'm going to paint the interior black as well.


----------



## funkysnair

mep916 said:


> I'm going to paint the interior black as well.



looks nice!!!

hey man, i started all this black interior painting stuff so you have to apply to me if you can have the rights to do it or i might sue you


----------



## mep916

funkysnair said:


> hey man, i started all this black interior painting stuff so you have to apply to me if you can have the rights to do it or i might sue you



haha. What the deal on the Rampage wasn't good enough?


----------



## funkysnair

mep916 said:


> haha. What the deal on the Rampage wasn't good enough?



your playing that card are you?>

well i have that now and ive paid for it so yopu cant use that against me


----------



## just a noob

hey mep, you should have your case powder coated


----------



## bullzi

funkysnair said:


> looks nice!!!
> 
> hey man, i started all this black interior painting stuff so you have to apply to me if you can have the rights to do it or i might sue you



When did you do it? I thought I started it! lol


----------



## Shane

bullzi said:


> When did you do it? I thought I started it! lol


Damn look at all the space inside that case,wish cases wasnt so expensive here or i would buy one that size


----------



## bullzi

Nevakonaza said:


> Damn look at all the space inside that case,wish cases wasnt so expensive here or i would buy one that size



haha, yea, it's spacious. im planning on having this case for a while..


----------



## mep916

Nevakonaza said:


> Damn look at all the space inside that case,wish cases wasnt so expensive here or i would buy one that size



Yeah, it's a Lian Li. It's a little bigger than my first apartment.


----------



## Ramodkk

funkysnair said:


> looks nice!!!
> 
> hey man, i started all this black interior painting stuff so you have to apply to me if you can have the rights to do it or i might sue you





bullzi said:


> When did you do it? I thought I started it! lol



I know I got the rights for the orange interior painting


----------



## skidude

bullzi said:


>



It is downright unfair how clean that setup is. Absolutely unfair.


----------



## ThatGuy16

bullzi said:


> When did you do it? I thought I started it! lol



But.. but... i bet you don't have a side window or a sexy radgrills on top and a cutout for a radiator, lol. 

Nice nice, you've probably seen mine. i think when i rebuild mine, I'm going to finish off my modding with black interior and some cable management modding. I like the inside of yours!


----------



## CdnAudiophile

bullzi said:


> When did you do it? I thought I started it! lol



You did a great job wiring. Wow, that thing is massive inside!


----------



## mac550

case after iv modded it


----------



## Kill Bill

Your CPU heat sink could use an air can or a clean


----------



## mep916

mac550 said:


> case after iv modded it



What kind of paint did you use? That's the exact color I want to use for my interior. I want to do it tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## Kornowski

mep916 said:


> What kind of paint did you use? That's the exact color I want to use for my interior. I want to do it tomorrow or Tuesday.



Plastikote 

The same stuff I used on my case.


----------



## mep916

Kornowski said:


> Plastikote
> 
> The same stuff I used on my case.



Cool. I'm gonna pick some up tomorrow. They have that at auto parts stores right?

What else should I do to prepare my case?


----------



## Kornowski

mep916 said:


> Cool. I'm gonna pick some up tomorrow. They have that at auto parts stores right?
> 
> What else should I do to prepare my case?



Not too sure. They may do, I got mine from a DIY store.

When I did mine, I didn't sand it down, or prime it. I used a grease remover and cotton wool and rubbed the whole case down so that the surface was clean. Then I applied a thin coat of the Plasticote. Leave it a little bit, but don't let it try, let it get tacky, this will help the next layer stick. Then, repeat about 8 times. I did 8 coats on mine, probably could have done more. Just build it up gradually.

http://www.computerforum.com/126695-case-painted.html

There's the thread for you.


----------



## mep916

Kornowski said:


> When I did mine, I didn't sand it down, or prime it. I used a grease remover and cotton wool and rubbed the whole case down so that the surface was clean. Then I applied a thin coat of the Plasticote. Leave it a little bit, but don't let it try, let it get tacky, this will help the next layer stick. Then, repeat about 8 times. I did 8 coats on mine, probably could have done more. Just build it up gradually.



Bah, nevermind. Sounds like too much work. 

Naw, I'm gonna start on it tomorrow. Thanks for the tips. How long did you wait in between applying each layer of paint?


----------



## Kornowski

Haha! Lazy bum!

No problem. I don't really know, roughly 5 minutes or so. Just poke it every now and again, to see if it's tacky.


----------



## Geoff

mep916 said:


> Bah, nevermind. Sounds like too much work.
> 
> Naw, I'm gonna start on it tomorrow. Thanks for the tips. How long did you wait in between applying each layer of paint?



On one of my old cases I was lazy and just bought some spray paint for plastic at Auto Zone and just did one coat.  It looked pretty good but when anything touched the case it just stripped the paint right off, just so you don't get any ideas about skimping out on the prep.


----------



## mep916

[-0MEGA-];1159405 said:
			
		

> On one of my old cases I was lazy and just bought some spray paint for plastic at Auto Zone and just did one coat.  It looked pretty good but when anything touched the case it just stripped the paint right off, just so you don't get any ideas about skimping out on the prep.



Yeah, I'll take my time on it, clean up the surface before applying the paint and apply several coats. Like Danny said, probably 8-10 should be enough. What did you use to clean up the surface before painting?


----------



## Kornowski

mep916 said:


> What did you use to clean up the surface before painting?










It was a de-greaser, too.


----------



## mep916

Kornowski said:


> It was a de-greaser, too.



haha. Sticky stuff remover lol. I'll see if I can find some of that. What's the active ingredient?


----------



## Kornowski

I have no idea, lol. Sticky Remover? 

I only used that because I had sticky pads on there from the cathodes. So, any degreaser would be fine I'd imagine. Even something you use on your kitchen work tops.


----------



## mep916

Kornowski said:


> I only used that because I had sticky pads on there from the cathodes. So, any degreaser would be fine I'd imagine. Even something you use on your kitchen work tops.



Alright. Thanks a lot man.


----------



## Kornowski

No worries! Let me know how it all goes!


----------



## just a noob

active ingredient should be petroluem distiallate


----------



## Respital

De Sticky? Like go-gone the stuff that gets rid of a leftover sticker when you take it off?


----------



## Ramodkk

All I did was use a paint brush to get rid of all the dust on the chasis (didn't have any since it was new ) and then wipe it with a wet cloth and dry or let dry. That should be it, then just apply 1 coat of primer, let dry then apply 2-3 coats of paint. I don't know how Danny managed to apply 8 . I would say that's a bit too much since the paint may interfere on screw holes or small spaces like that that you may need for installation. That's just my 2 cents though, good luck Mike


----------



## mac550

Kornowski said:


> Plastikote
> 
> The same stuff I used on my case.



 took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## g4m3rof1337

mep916 said:


> haha. Sticky stuff remover lol. I'll see if I can find some of that. What's the active ingredient?



Would Goo-B-Gone be an alternative?


----------



## CdnAudiophile

I know it`s a little redundant but I thought I would post them in the proper place:


----------



## mr_choung

that's sick, well if i had like 3k to spend^ 

Choung


----------



## ronster667

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Would Goo-B-Gone be an alternative?



thats the stuff i used to get the sticker residue off my power supply before painting it

stuff stinks like crazzy but it works wonders, just put a little on the rag and rub like twice and its gone, so much work i was scraping it with a razer for like 10 minutes lol then my granny said heres some goo be gone


----------



## ThatGuy16

Nice thermal!

My laptops, and the one on the right is out of service... trying to bring it back to life for the third time. 

no fancy aperture shots on these... too lazy to get the tripod for this camera. 












I just got the laptop on the left. Bought it for $110, it needed a screen and OS. Got the LCD on ebay for $100, bought 4GB of ram for it, and installed vista x64. I'm going to have a guide up on techzine on how to change a LCD on a laptop. Look for it 

Specs: Acer Aspire 5100 BL51

Turion X2 1.6Ghz
120GB HDD
4GB DDR2 667
15.4" LCD
Webcam
ATI Radeon Xpress 1100
Vista x64


----------



## theasian100

ThatGuy16 said:


> Nice thermal!
> 
> 
> I just got the laptop on the left. Bought it for $110,



Nice deal! a laptop for about what? 270? where did u buy it?


----------



## ThatGuy16

Yep, i got it at TPU from a member.


----------



## WeatherMan

Damn dude make sure your rig don't fall off the desk lol!


----------



## ThatGuy16

Bootup05 said:


> Damn dude make sure your rig don't fall off the desk lol!



lol! i know, I'm waiting to get a bigger desk. I just have NO room at ALL!


----------



## mep916

I'll try and get some pics without flash later. I need to find my wife's clicker and put it on a tripod.


----------



## just a noob

get that case powder coated mep


----------



## mep916

just a noob said:


> get that case powder coated mep



I'm gonna paint it with plastikote this weekend.


----------



## bullzi

mep916 said:


> I'm gonna paint it with plastikote this weekend.



That'll look sweet man, is that a Fatal1ty motherboard you're runnin?


----------



## mep916

bullzi said:


> That'll look sweet man, is that a Fatal1ty motherboard you're runnin?



Naw, it's this board

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186163

It's not a branded fatality product, fortunately.


----------



## Shane

ThatGuy16,what case is that you have? P182?

Looks HUGE



mep916 said:


>



Hows that V8 Mep?


----------



## mep916

Nevakonaza said:


> ThatGuy16,what case is that you have? P182?



He's got a Rocketfish.



Nevakonaza said:


> Hows that V8 Mep?



It's cool. I like it. It's a shame putting an air cooler on this mobo though. Definitely need to be watercooling, which I'm working on.


----------



## just a noob

mep916 said:


> He's got a Rocketfish.
> 
> 
> 
> It's cool. I like it. It's a shame putting an air cooler on this mobo though. Definitely need to be watercooling, which I'm working on.



want help on figuring out what parts you need? lol


----------



## Ramodkk

Damn that mobo is sexy! Foxconn is a great brand BTW 

Mike, you have one of the cleanest looking insides on CF!  Now hurry up and take some pics of the outside


----------



## Shane

mep916 said:


> He's got a Rocketfish.
> 
> 
> 
> It's cool. I like it. It's a shame putting an air cooler on this mobo though. Definitely need to be watercooling, which I'm working on.



is that just a re-badged P182?

ahh i see youve upgraded to an I7 mep....how is it compared to as some people would call on here "Aging Q6600"


----------



## CdnAudiophile

mep916 said:


> I'll try and get some pics without flash later. I need to find my wife's clicker and put it on a tripod.



Looks nice man, great job.  That motherboard does look really nice. Now you just need a red and black themed Ati card!


----------



## ThatGuy16

mep that looks siickkk!




Nevakonaza said:


> is that just a re-badged P182?
> 
> ahh i see youve upgraded to an I7 mep....how is it compared to as some people would call on here "Aging Q6600"



nah, its a rebranded Lian Li full tower. Its a beast. Double the sze of a P182 
















I bought the side window, and cut the top for the radiator.


----------



## Ramodkk

I want a Lian-Li so bad


----------



## just a noob

ramodkk said:


> I want a Lian-Li so bad



no...*jedi mind trick gesture* you want a mountain mods case instead


----------



## mep916

just a noob said:


> want help on figuring out what parts you need? lol



Thatguy16 put together a nice list for me. I'll send you a PM if you want to take a look. 



ramodkk said:


> Damn that mobo is sexy! Foxconn is a great brand BTW
> 
> Mike, you have one of the cleanest looking insides on CF!  Now hurry up and take some pics of the outside



Thanks man. Yeah, i'll take some pics of the exterior and post 'em up soon. 



Nevakonaza said:


> ahh i see youve upgraded to an I7 mep....how is it compared to as some people would call on here "Aging Q6600"



haha. I haven't really played with it yet. Looks great in my sig and my wife is really enjoying the increase in e-penis. 



THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> Looks nice man, great job.  That motherboard does look really nice. Now you just need a red and black themed Ati card!



Ha! Makes me wish I still had my 3870X2. You're right. A Radeon card would sorta complete the whole thing. 



ThatGuy16 said:


> mep that looks siickkk!


----------



## pies

That is a sick computer there mep.


----------



## epidemik

Just cleaned my desk


----------



## mikesrex

my latest build, 24/7 4+GHz stable on air i7-920

last pic is with some very quick overclocking to see what it would do.  eventually I will fine tune the settings and go for a max clock on air with this setup.  I have a pair of HF3870's on the way to replace the single 8600GTS currently in the computer.


----------



## mep916

Nice man. I'm impressed with the clocks I've seen from the 920. I'm hoping to get mine at 4.5ish for SuperPi; 4 for 24/7 usage.


----------



## just a noob

mep916 said:


> Nice man. I'm impressed with the clocks I've seen from the 920. I'm hoping to get mine at 4.5ish for SuperPi; 4 for 24/7 usage.



you know you just wanna send it strait to 1.9 volts  and if thatguy put the list together, it should be decent


----------



## soloman

very nice..


----------



## Kornowski

Paint it already, Mike! lol


----------



## Irishwhistle

Kornowski said:


> Paint it already, Mike! lol



You and your dual monitors.


----------



## Kornowski

Haha.


----------



## mep916

Kornowski said:


>



Nice one Danny. I didn't know you were rockin two monitors now...


----------



## Irishwhistle

Kornowski said:


> Haha.



And your obsession with bikes.


----------



## Kornowski

mep916 said:


> Nice one Danny. I didn't know you were rockin two monitors now...



Yeah, since Christmas, a 24" (1920 x 1200) and a 19" (1280 x 1024). I tell, give somebody two monitors for a day and try and take one away, I dare you, lol.

Just trying to make myself a wallpaper, it's going to have to be 3200 x 1200, lol.



Irishwhistle said:


> And your obsession with bikes.



It's more of an addiction, lol.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Kornowski said:


> It's more of an addiction, lol.



addiction then


----------



## Kornowski

What? lol, I spelt it right.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

You spelled it the exact same way...


----------



## Irishwhistle

Kornowski said:


> What? lol, I spelt it right.





m0nk3ys1ms said:


> You spelled it the exact same way...



I was correcting my original post.


----------



## Kornowski

Ah right, lol.


----------



## Shane

Looks good danny,i have a 22" Widescreen and a 19"Widescreen,i dont use the 19" much though tbh,im probably going to sell it.


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## Shane

Bootup05 said:


>



Very nice


----------



## WeatherMan

Thanks! 

I only just got my room decorated lol.


----------



## Intel_man

Bootup05 said:


>



How's that RAIDMAX case doing? Is it a good one? Easy to install?


----------



## Ramodkk

Ain't that the new iCat?


----------



## WeatherMan

Pretty nice case, this ones sold by Jeantech, not sure if theres any differences.

Had it a while now actually thinking of picking up a CM HAF932. Removable HDD Rack, 6 Expansion slots, pretty roomy, but no holes in the motherboard tray. 

Has clip locks on the side panels for closing which are nice, and the mobo tray is removable 

Overall its a pretty nice case.



ramodkk said:


> Ain't that the new iCat?



Nope 


Jeantech Aqua

http://jeantech.com/v1aqua.htm


----------



## Ramodkk

LOL I was referring to your cat  

That case is the exact same thing as the Raidmax SMILODON though


----------



## Shane

Bootup05 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I only just got my room decorated lol.



nice pussy,

how much was that case? theres no price on the site.


----------



## WeatherMan

Around £80 when I bought it IIRC


----------



## Gooberman

Nice kitty  I would never let my cat on my desk not enough room


----------



## DirtyD86

new dual monitor setup. thinking of adding a third lol


----------



## Gooberman

I was watching videos on youtube and someone was showing their computer and they had 2 monitors and a comment on the video was "Why would you use 2 monitors?"


----------



## DirtyD86

Gooberman said:


> I was watching videos on youtube and someone was showing their computer and they had 2 monitors and a comment on the video was "Why would you use 2 monitors?"



i like it so far... using the extra screen space in games absolutely kills your FPS but it has a very practical side to it. flight simulator is ten times easier if you can see what you are doing while you do it, and now playing games like supreme commander seems almost impossible without the second monitor. you have such a huge advantage having the map on one side and the gameplay on the second. during FPS games i have teamspeak and other random stuff on the other screen


----------



## kobaj

DirtyD86 said:


> thinking of adding a third lol



You will absolutely love getting three. Tripple monitor gaming isnt so good unless you have a second card that can handle it. But having pron, the game, vent, 15 xfire windows, temp monitors, etc open at the same time!! Its great.


----------



## Gooberman

I have never used a flight simulator on a computer seems like fun


----------



## DirtyD86

Gooberman said:


> I have never used a flight simulator on a computer seems like fun



i think your rig is up to the challenge 

FSX is a great game. it can be played as a simulator, or as an arcade style game... playing either way will be worth your time. red bull air racing is amazing


----------



## MIK3daG33K

Kornowski said:


> Paint it already, Mike! lol



Dude now that's a battle station if I ever seen one.


----------



## MIK3daG33K

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


>



That also is the coolest thing i have ever seen.


----------



## Shane

Sorry for my bad photography, its obvious im no pro lol and the camera quality isn’t very good 






My desks looking  untidy atm,must tidy those cables up,but for now it will do


----------



## Kornowski

MIK3daG33K said:


> Dude now that's a battle station if I ever seen one.



Haha! Thanks, man!



Nevakonaza said:


> Sorry for my bad photography, its obvious im no pro lol and the camera quality isn’t very good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My desks looking  untidy atm,must tidy those cables up,but for now it will do



Looks great, Shane! I really want those speakers, they look awesome!

Just been doing some recording;


----------



## Ramodkk

Nice man! Can you record through your pedal?  Don't know how to word it...

Are you using Audacity?


----------



## Kornowski

To a degree, Yeah. I plug my guitar into my pedal, then the pedal into the computer, through a 1/4" (guitar cable sized) to 3.5mm (headphone sized) adaptor. If I plugged my guitar straight into the computer, it'd be clean and I'd have to use the overdrive and effects through the software, which is too much messing around. 

Nah, man. I use Reaper. It's AMAZING! I only found it today, it's far, far, far better than Audacity! You should check it out, man!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Once I know how to play better, I'll look into recording some covers.

I finally got my strap, now I just have to learn how to use my electric tuner, and I'll be ready. 


Looks great, Danny!


----------



## Ramodkk

Kornowski said:


> To a degree, Yeah. I plug my guitar into my pedal, then the pedal into the computer, through a 1/4" (guitar cable sized) to 3.5mm (headphone sized) adaptor. If I plugged my guitar straight into the computer, it'd be clean and I'd have to use the overdrive and effects through the software, which is too much messing around.
> 
> Nah, man. I use Reaper. It's AMAZING! I only found it today, it's far, far, far better than Audacity! You should check it out, man!



Oh right. See that's what I want, that cable that has that 3.5mm end. About Reaper, did you buy it? or... what? 



g4m3rof1337 said:


> Once I know how to play better, I'll look into recording some covers.
> 
> I finally got my strap, now I just have to learn how to use my electric tuner, and I'll be ready.
> 
> Looks great, Danny!



Looking forward to it man


----------



## Kornowski

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Once I know how to play better, I'll look into recording some covers.
> 
> I finally got my strap, now I just have to learn how to use my electric tuner, and I'll be ready.
> 
> 
> Looks great, Danny!



For sure, Derek. I'd recommend just jamming along with then, it gets you used to sticking to a tempo and keeping rhythm. This is the site I use;

http://www.guitarbackingtrack.com/

It has pretty much any band and song you'd want to prance around your room with a guitar to. 



ramodkk said:


> Oh right. See that's what I want, that cable that has that 3.5mm end. About Reaper, did you buy it? or... what?



I don't know if you can get cables with the headphone jack on the end. I just use a convertor, looks like this;





 Nah, I think it's free. I didn't buy it, DL'ed it off their site. It does say it's an evaluation copy, but there's nothing telling me how long I have left, so I think it's going to last infinitely. Maybe when you buy it you get a few more features or something.


----------



## Ramodkk

Kornowski said:


> Nah, I think it's free. I didn't buy it, DL'ed it off their site. It does say it's an evaluation copy, but there's nothing telling me how long I have left, so I think it's going to last infinitely. Maybe when you buy it you get a few more features or something.



LOL I just found one of those convertors, I had it laying around from a Guitar Recording Cable I bought long ago... came as a separate piece though, probably didn't need it at the time and just tossed it away 

Yeah, I went to their site and downloaded it. It says it's an evaluation so I was just wondering. Sorry to ruin it for you man but it won't last indefinitely  It says, 30 day-trial when you run it the first time.


----------



## FairDoos

Ima Post a pic up of my rig tommorow my area is to messy an embaressing right this minuite


----------



## BrokaToe

Here's my babies


----------



## Gareth

Here is the inside of my case after I used the cable management today, it looks much better than it used to look in there!


----------



## wiwazevedo

Kornowski said:


> To a degree, Yeah. I plug my guitar into my pedal, then the pedal into the computer, through a 1/4" (guitar cable sized) to 3.5mm (headphone sized) adaptor. If I plugged my guitar straight into the computer, it'd be clean and I'd have to use the overdrive and effects through the software, which is too much messing around.
> 
> Nah, man. I use Reaper. It's AMAZING! I only found it today, it's far, far, far better than Audacity! You should check it out, man!



wowww reaper is amazing. and it looks like youve gotten a new guitar since we last talked. so have I  roadhouse strat. im addicted to the strat sound now. my les paul is sadly gathering dust haha


----------



## Kornowski

wiwazevedo said:


> wowww reaper is amazing. and it looks like youve gotten a new guitar since we last talked. so have I  roadhouse strat. im addicted to the strat sound now. my les paul is sadly gathering dust haha



Yeah, I was amazed at how good it was, considering it's free, too. 

I've had the Ibanez a little while now, maybe 6 months  Oh, Nice man! How is it?

Same here, my LP is slowly gathering more dust and getting further out of tune. lol


----------



## HumanMage

BrokaToe said:


> Here's my babies



Haha..I like the bottle of water on the coaster, very organized. Those rings can be tough to remove..if at all.


----------



## wiwazevedo

Kornowski said:


> Yeah, I was amazed at how good it was, considering it's free, too.
> 
> I've had the Ibanez a little while now, maybe 6 months  Oh, Nice man! How is it?
> 
> Same here, my LP is slowly gathering more dust and getting further out of tune. lol



i use flstudio to do alot of recording cuz there are alot of good effects on there.... though the program isnt really meant for that it works haha and i bet the neck is super fast on that ibanez. i picked up my lp today and started playing...i guess i see why i liked it so much before. but i ended up playing my strat again haha thers just something you miss with humbucker pickups.

what happened was I went to a john mayer concert over the summer and decided I wanted to have a sound like that. and lp's would most definitely not do the trick.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Kornowski said:


> Looks great, Shane! I really want those speakers, they look awesome!



I rarely venture in here... but I noticed his speakers as well... they look very much like mine.

Logitec X-540.

I love them.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Hyper_Kagome said:


> I rarely venture in here... but I noticed his speakers as well... they look very much like mine.
> 
> Logitec X-540.
> 
> I love them.



I love mine too, great set of speakers.


----------



## Kornowski

wiwazevedo said:


> i use flstudio to do alot of recording cuz there are alot of good effects on there.... though the program isnt really meant for that it works haha and i bet the neck is super fast on that ibanez. i picked up my lp today and started playing...i guess i see why i liked it so much before. but i ended up playing my strat again haha thers just something you miss with humbucker pickups.
> 
> what happened was I went to a john mayer concert over the summer and decided I wanted to have a sound like that. and lp's would most definitely not do the trick.



Fast, Yeah. It's like butter, so smooth.

I know, Haha. I don't know what I'd do without humbuckers. They're so rich in sound. Kick back the jams!


----------



## voyagerfan99

I just changed my CPU fan and rear 120MM case fan, along with swapping my power supply. I'll have to post some updated pics. Facebook needs some too


----------



## patrickv

minez...


----------



## Kill Bill

Heres my Hack and Mac Setup:












The Hack turns 2 this year. Hopefully I can get upto 5-6 years of juice out of it and same with the MacBook Pro


----------



## Gareth

Since my last set of images were not best of quality due to camera settings, I re-took the inside of the computer. This PC is always changing, there is now a third hard disk drive installed, which ill get a picture of later.


----------



## lovely?

lol i almost loved that PC. Then i looked up a bit and saw that Intel HSF.


----------



## FatalityTech

lovely? said:


> lol i almost loved that PC. Then i looked up a bit and saw that Intel HSF.



I agree it is a little out of place. But very mice PC man.


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

My Uni setup:









P.s. sorry about quality, took them with my phone!


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Voila...





My crappy computer with a crappy picture to boot.

This thing was a waste of money... but it runs... I shouldn't complain (too much.)

It just freezes... a lot... and upsets me (a lot). 

And gets really hot. =[


----------



## Mez

Hyper_Kagome said:


> Voila...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My crappy computer with a crappy picture to boot.
> 
> This thing was a waste of money... but it runs... I shouldn't complain (too much.)
> 
> It just freezes... a lot... and upsets me (a lot).
> 
> And gets really hot. =[



Specs?


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

MMezna said:


> Specs?



I don't even know. I've either forgotten what I DID know, and never knew the rest...

Windows XP, though.


----------



## Mez

Hyper_Kagome said:


> I don't even know. I've either forgotten what I DID know, and never knew the rest...
> 
> Windows XP, though.



Well that explains alot! 

Looks like a dell, as all the older ones have a fan duct...


----------



## Shane

Hyper_Kagome said:


> I don't even know. I've either forgotten what I DID know, and never knew the rest...
> 
> Windows XP, though.



maybe its like a Celeron or something,is that the cpu heatsink in the midde?

no fan? if so it cant be very powerfull 

no wonder it gets hot,looks poor airflow.

maybe you should stick a fan on that heatsink might help a bit.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

If I can be told how to get my specs, I will. =x

No fan on top of the heatsink... it has a fan at the front and that funnel thing... I've been thinking of trying to find a way to get the fan from my old motherboard on top of that heatsink...

It's a Gateway...


----------



## Ramodkk

Download this: http://www.cpuid.com/download/cpuz_149.zip and run it, post a screen and that should say it all 

BTW, quality of that pictures is awesome!  Liking your D60?


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

ramodkk said:


> Download this: http://www.cpuid.com/download/cpuz_149.zip and run it, post a screen and that should say it all
> 
> BTW, quality of that pictures is awesome!  Liking your D60?



Loving my D60. I need to get out and take some more pictures. It's been awhile.

Running that program now.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I've been wanting to upgrade my computer... but I should likely just buy a new one. Hah..


----------



## Mez

So your computer is a dual-core . They still make mobos for pentium D's (P31,35,41,43 etc.)

What kind of upgrades were you looking torwards?


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

MMezna said:


> So your computer is a dual-core . They still make mobos for pentium D's (P31,35,41,43 etc.)
> 
> What kind of upgrades were you looking torwards?



It doesn't have a video or audio card... it has some weird WinTV thing in it... probably a new motherboard, since this one just looks bad.

I don't know anything about computers really... I should learn. So I think I'll try learning...

I still have my old processor kicking around here... lemme find it.
EDIT: AMD Athlon 64. 
Any good?


----------



## Mez

Hyper_Kagome said:


> It doesn't have a video or audio card... it has some weird WinTV thing in it... probably a new motherboard, since this one just looks bad.
> 
> I don't know anything about computers really... I should learn. So I think I'll try learning...
> 
> I still have my old processor kicking around here... lemme find it.
> EDIT: AMD Athlon 64.
> Any good?



You have been on CF for 3 years and don't know anything about computers.  (No offence)

Hmm... the Athlon 64 is a single core processor, it is worse than the pentium D.

Try doing some research, such as Omega's (Geoff) "how to build a computer" thread. Then you can get into upgrading your computer.

Trust me, once you upgrade your computer, you will be back on track, and happy with yourself


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

MMezna said:


> You have been on CF for 3 years and don't know anything about computers.  (No offence)
> 
> Hmm... the Athlon 64 is a single core processor, it is worse than the pentium D.
> 
> Try doing some research, such as Omega's (Geoff) "how to build a computer" thread. Then you can get into upgrading your computer.
> 
> Trust me, once you upgrade your computer, you will be back on track, and happy with yourself



I basically joined here to get computer HELP when I needed it. I never really thought of trying to learn the stuff myself.

I'm thinking I can maybe see what the WinTV thing and my Athlon 64 are worth and try selling them. I think I have an Ethernet Card thing kicking around somewhere, too...

I'll look up Geoff's thing right now, actually.


----------



## Mez

Hyper_Kagome said:


> I basically joined here to get computer HELP when I needed it. I never really thought of trying to learn the stuff myself.
> 
> I'm thinking I can maybe see what the WinTV thing and my Athlon 64 are worth and try selling them. I think I have an Ethernet Card thing kicking around somewhere, too...
> 
> I'll look up Geoff's thing right now, actually.




Oh yeah I forgot to tell you... The WinTV card (I Think) is a TV Tuner Card, it allows you to connect to cable, and watch TV on your computer.

Does it have a Cylinder thing sticking out of the card that looks like something can be screwed onto it?


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

MMezna said:


> Oh yeah I forgot to tell you... The WinTV card (I Think) is a TV Tuner Card, it allows you to connect to cable, and watch TV on your computer.
> 
> Does it have a Cylinder thing sticking out of the card that looks like something can be screwed onto it?



Yes... but we don't have cable in my house, just the satellite. 

If I want to watch TV, I'll watch it on a TV. Lol.


----------



## Shane

Hyper_Kagome said:


>



thats not bad actualy,if all you do is browse the internet and usual stuff other that gaming than i wouldnt realy bother upgrading but if your not happy with its performance then why not


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Nevakonaza said:


> thats not bad actualy,if all you do is browse the internet and usual stuff other that gaming than i wouldnt realy bother upgrading but if your not happy with its performance then why not



I do have some games, actually, that I can't play due to the computer. I'm sure that by now, my Diablo 2 character has been deleted. 

I wish I had my photoshop and flash and such on this computer and off the parents... but this computer as is likes to freeze up while I'm browsing the internet, listening to music, and chatting on MSN.
It really limits me as of late... and it's annoying.

Just doing what I am now, my CPU is at 57*C...

Ugh... I'm not sure what I want anymore. ._.;
It would be nice to have a computer that can play games though... but now that I think about it, I can just get most of them on console anyway - save for most of the RTS and a few select others.

And I like to chat on MSN a lot, so while I game, I just sad;klfjasdfkj

OKAY. If I upgrade... It'll be for better performance at the moment and not gaming.
I don't want it to lag as it does, to freeze, or to get insanely hot. As it is, I have my side AND the front face off to get more air.. and it just doesn't help.

I'll maybe read around on CF and see if I can gain any knowledge... which I doubt. This stuff flies over my head pretty horribly... I don't really have the money (Need to save - no longer employed), so it'll have to be gradual upgrading, and not just "SPEND SPEND EXPENSIVE YAY".


----------



## Gareth

I got some new speakers today which sound fantastic, here is a pic of them next to my setup.


----------



## emac227

heres mine sorry but its hard to focus a camera with low light:


----------



## Ramodkk

Hyper_Kagome said:


> Just doing what I am now, my CPU is at 57*C...
> 
> Ugh... I'm not sure what I want anymore. ._.;
> It would be nice to have a computer that can play games though... but now that I think about it, I can just get most of them on console anyway - save for most of the RTS and a few select others.
> 
> OKAY. If I upgrade... It'll be for better performance at the moment and not gaming.
> I don't want it to lag as it does, to freeze, or to get insanely hot. As it is, I have my side AND the front face off to get more air.. and it just doesn't help.



High temperatures on brand computers (Compaq/HP/Dell...) is completely normal, their coolers usually suck. That does not mean though, that your CPU will fry, they're built to handle that heat. 

I feel ya, there's a LOT of RTS's that I love to play that aren't in console version. (Starcraft, Warcraft series, Age of Mythology).

If you really want to upgrade, start with a new case. It will improve airflow and give you more room for a future video card which should be the only upgrade you need to play games and still have a fast computer. How much RAM does your computer have?


----------



## Shane

emac227 said:


> heres mine sorry but its hard to focus a camera with low light:





looks wierd.

Hp do still use Custom made boards by Asus right?


----------



## Ramodkk

That's a regular, standard ATX motherboard. Nothing weird about it


----------



## emac227

think i can hit a better graphics card in there like a 9800gt or a gtx with a new psu


----------



## Ramodkk

Honestly, a 9800GT/GTX won't fit. My old 7600GT barely got in my old Compaq case


----------



## emac227

ramodkk said:


> Honestly, a 9800GT/GTX won't fit. My old 7600GT barely got in my old Compaq case



you know of any cards that will fit?


----------



## /\E

I had a friend who got an 8800 card into an HP case. He couldn't get the card past the HDD bays, so he got a sawzall and cut the bays out. He had to use a blank 5.25" bay and a set of brackets to hold his hard drive.


----------



## just a noob

hey hyper, send me a pm if you want a list for a cheap/decent pc


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

ramodkk said:


> High temperatures on brand computers (Compaq/HP/Dell...) is completely normal, their coolers usually suck. That does not mean though, that your CPU will fry, they're built to handle that heat.
> 
> I feel ya, there's a LOT of RTS's that I love to play that aren't in console version. (Starcraft, Warcraft series, Age of Mythology).
> 
> If you really want to upgrade, start with a new case. It will improve airflow and give you more room for a future video card which should be the only upgrade you need to play games and still have a fast computer. How much RAM does your computer have?



I have seen some pretty neat cases out in stores that have caught my eye, but I never really have looked at prices. I'm thinking of jumping over to my dad's for some of the week this week, and maybe I'll get to look around in some stores in the city (like OTV Technologies, etc) for cases and Ideas. Or maybe I could just jump on Newegg.ca I have yet to give that site a really good looking over.

I'm pretty sure I have 1 Gig of RAM.


----------



## Ramodkk

You should, Newegg carries a TON of cases, all prices, sizes and flavours. See, your computer has a decent processor and 1GB of RAM. Honestly, it only needs 1GB of RAM more (so you have 2GB) and maybe a decent video card, wrap it all in a new case and your computer should run flawlessly.

Hit me up with a PM or profile message if you need any help


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

ramodkk said:


> You should, Newegg carries a TON of cases, all prices, sizes and flavours. See, your computer has a decent processor and 1GB of RAM. Honestly, it only needs 1GB of RAM more (so you have 2GB) and maybe a decent video card, wrap it all in a new case and your computer should run flawlessly.
> 
> Hit me up with a PM or profile message if you need any help



So you're thinking that it's the RAM that may be causing my lag and freezing issue that I get now and again?


----------



## Cleric7x9

Hyper_Kagome said:


> I have seen some pretty neat cases out in stores that have caught my eye, but I never really have looked at prices. I'm thinking of jumping over to my dad's for some of the week this week, and maybe I'll get to look around in some stores in the city (like OTV Technologies, etc) for cases and Ideas. Or maybe I could just jump on Newegg.ca I have yet to give that site a really good looking over.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I have 1 Gig of RAM.





ramodkk said:


> You should, Newegg carries a TON of cases, all prices, sizes and flavours. See, your computer has a decent processor and 1GB of RAM. Honestly, it only needs 1GB of RAM more (so you have 2GB) and maybe a decent video card, wrap it all in a new case and your computer should run flawlessly.
> 
> Hit me up with a PM or profile message if you need any help




you cant just change the case because your CPU does not have a HSF on it. The case has that green duct, which cools the heatsink over your CPU. If you change cases, you wont find one that has that duct. You will need to replace the heatsink with a new heatsink and fan, assuming the brackets will line up with that proprietary motherboard. You might be able to get away with a using a case that has a fan on the side panel, but i wouldnt recommend it. Also, you will find that a lot of name brand computers dont use the standard ATX or BTX form factor, meaning the holes for the standoffs on the case might not line up with the holes on the motherboard.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Cleric7x9 said:


> you cant just change the case because your CPU does not have a HSF on it. The case has that green duct, which cools the heatsink over your CPU. If you change cases, you wont find one that has that duct. You will need to replace the heatsink with a new heatsink and fan, assuming the brackets will line up with that proprietary motherboard. You might be able to get away with a using a case that has a fan on the side panel, but i wouldnt recommend it. Also, you will find that a lot of name brand computers dont use the standard ATX or BTX form factor, meaning the holes for the standoffs on the case might not line up with the holes on the motherboard.



That green duct is actually removable, it's not stuck in one spot. I was playing with it months ago.

Hmm... someone also told me to just find a smaller fan that would fit on top the heatsink, and just attach it to the heatsink if it was needed.

Such a pain in the ass. =[


----------



## zer0_c00l




----------



## Kimster

Wow, that's probably the least wired case I have ever seen! Are you using wireless power supply?


----------



## Cleric7x9

Hyper_Kagome said:


> That green duct is actually removable, it's not stuck in one spot. I was playing with it months ago.
> 
> Hmm... someone also told me to just find a smaller fan that would fit on top the heatsink, and just attach it to the heatsink if it was needed.
> 
> Such a pain in the ass. =[



ok, so you can remove the green duct, do you think there will be a place to put it in your new case? with a hole for a fan to go in it on the front? i really doubt it. you could put a fan on top of the heatsink if you can find one that fits, that would be a much better option.


----------



## Ramodkk

Hyper_Kagome said:


> So you're thinking that it's the RAM that may be causing my lag and freezing issue that I get now and again?



Well, that's mostly it. You also need to do a system restore (to factory settings) and uninstall any programs that you won't use.



Cleric7x9 said:


> you cant just change the case because your CPU does not have a HSF on it. The case has that green duct, which cools the heatsink over your CPU. If you change cases, you wont find one that has that duct. You will need to replace the heatsink with a new heatsink and fan, assuming the brackets will line up with that proprietary motherboard. You might be able to get away with a using a case that has a fan on the side panel, but i wouldnt recommend it. Also, you will find that a lot of name brand computers dont use the standard ATX or BTX form factor, meaning the holes for the standoffs on the case might not line up with the holes on the motherboard.



It doesn't matter that much if there is no air duct leading directly to the CPU heatsink. But in fact, there's plenty of cases in Newegg that come with a CPU airduct. But you're right about the form factor, although I'm pretty sure it's Micro-ATX.


----------



## zer0_c00l

Kimster said:


> Wow, that's probably the least wired case I have ever seen! Are you using wireless power supply?



Cables behind motherboard try


----------



## Kimster

I figured it out. But still looks sweet. It's just that I have always been too lazy to work with cables properly while assembing PCs so I feel a bit jealous.


----------



## zer0_c00l

Kimster said:


> I figured it out. But still looks sweet. It's just that I have always been too lazy to work with cables properly while assembing PCs so I feel a bit jealous.



just take a 5 hour energy and do it!


----------



## DirtyD86

heres one of my desktop


----------



## FairDoos

Hyper_Kagome said:


> Voila...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My crappy computer with a crappy picture to boot.
> 
> This thing was a waste of money... but it runs... I shouldn't complain (too much.)
> 
> It just freezes... a lot... and upsets me (a lot).
> 
> And gets really hot. =[



It looks like a Dell am i right?


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

FairDoos said:


> It looks like a Dell am i right?



Said a page or two back: It's a Gateway.


----------



## FairDoos

Hyper_Kagome said:


> Said a page or two back: It's a Gateway.



Arr k i just thought it could be Dell because they always have those green box things on the fans? Haha


----------



## MantraSky




----------



## Kornowski

Nice! What kind of stuff do you record?

Is that Reaper, too?


----------



## Invisible Man




----------



## FairDoos

Please dont tell me you boaught that computer?


----------



## Invisible Man

was a christmas gift from my wife. I came back from downrange and came into my house and there it was with a ribbon wrap around it. Since then I played every game out there from wow,cod,crysis,bios,frontlines, with no problem.


----------



## ScOuT

Invisible Man said:


> I came back from downrange



Iraq...Afghanistan...where did you go?


----------



## FairDoos

Invisible Man said:


> was a christmas gift from my wife. I came back from downrange and came into my house and there it was with a ribbon wrap around it. Since then I played every game out there from wow,cod,crysis,bios,frontlines, with no problem.



Wow your wife must love you! Ive seen those around and they cost over £1,500!!


----------



## MouSe

Here's a couple of shots. One of total setup and one of the guts. I'm missing speakers because they haven't came in yet.











Also, the family computer.


----------



## Invisible Man

ScOuT said:


> Iraq...Afghanistan...where did you go?


Came back from Iraq.....Think OPSEC........done.  You know what i meant alway training in graf or hohenfel any spare time use it wisely.


----------



## Invisible Man

FairDoos said:


> Wow your wife must love you! Ive seen those around and they cost over £1,500!!


 She also into computer games, her favorite is WOW.


----------



## FairDoos

Invisible Man said:


> She also into computer games, her favorite is WOW.



Ha Fair Play


----------



## MouSe

Invisible Man said:


> Came back from Iraq.....Think OPSEC........done.  You know what i meant alway training in graf or hohenfel any spare time use it wisely.



There's plenty of places in Iraq that you could have been that would not be against OPSEC to say. I could start naming them off, but I won't.


----------



## bomberboysk

Newest Pics of my setup:


----------



## Invisible Man

FairDoos said:


> Ha Fair Play


Its not easy to find a mate that share the same think you do


----------



## Shane

That Xclio case looks realy nice bomberboysk ,how loud are those fans on the side?

This was my pc in bits yesturday 
















it was realy dusty in there,i need to get a filter for my front intake,i re-applied some Mx-2 to my cpu and re-applied some AS5 to my 8800GT.

i was going to replace my gt cooler but becuase theres a heatsink right the side of my pci-e slot i think the cooler would not fit.

also i added a gig of ram.


----------



## Kornowski

Looks good, Shane! That has to be the most evenly applied thermal paste I've ever seen on a CPU! lol


----------



## Shane

hehe thanks,i used an old credit card which expired...chopped her up and used that it worked great.


----------



## bomberboysk

Nevakonaza said:


> That Xclio case looks realy nice bomberboysk ,how loud are those fans on the side?



Well, the only fan i can hear is my gpu fan, the ones on the side are essentially silent compared to my 9800gtx lol.


----------



## Gareth

Now using dual monitors =)

22" Wide + 19" Wide.


----------



## ellanky

bomberboysk said:


> Newest Pics of my setup:



I want your sound card and speakers ! D:


----------



## Shane

Love your setup bomberboysk,Especialy that Windtunnel case.

Is that temp reading on the front accurate?


----------



## bullzi

Nevakonaza said:


> Love your setup bomberboysk,Especialy that Windtunnel case.
> 
> Is that temp reading on the front accurate?



Looks like it's accurate, just the air temp. coming out of the heatsink.


----------



## MouSe

So, that thin spread thermal paste...I've read that's a bad idea. This coming from the Article Silver website.






Parts new in boxes when I got it all in.


----------



## CdnAudiophile

> So, that thin spread thermal paste...I've read that's a bad idea. This coming from the Article Silver website.



Spreading out your thermal paste creates air bubbles. One pea sized drop in the middle is the best.


----------



## zer0_c00l

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> Spreading out your thermal paste creates air bubbles. One pea sized drop in the middle is the best.



didnt know that ive always spread it out... thanks for the info


----------



## zer0_c00l

waiting on my corsair 650 so my wires are still  messy


----------



## patrickv

posting a pic of my pc here


----------



## Archangel

nice setup.   seems to be much tiedier than mine at least.


----------



## patrickv

Archangel said:


> nice setup.   seems to be much tiedier than mine at least.



it's funny cos I just cleaned ma room !!!


----------



## funkysnair

my rig... since new hardware installed!


----------



## Shane

Looking good!!!!!!


----------



## DirtyD86

what happened to the red light conversion funky? i was looking forward to seeing that. you even inspired me to buy a 900 and swap the lights out for red in it


----------



## ellanky

How do you guys cable manage when the Antec cases have the PSU on the bottom @[email protected]


----------



## lovely?

thread all the unneeded cables out of the bottom motherboard tray hole except the 6-pin and the 8-pin cpu power cable. the rest of the cables, thread back through the top motherboard hole and connect all the ones you need. the ones you dont need, just leave them behind the motherboard. thats what i did at least: 






of course, now i have two more hard drives and a dvd drive... so my cable management isnt nearly as good as it was before, as i never bothered tidying it all up.


----------



## Sean89

lovely? said:


> thread all the unneeded cables out of the bottom motherboard tray hole except the 6-pin and the 8-pin cpu power cable. the rest of the cables, thread back through the top motherboard hole and connect all the ones you need. the ones you dont need, just leave them behind the motherboard. thats what i did at least:
> 
> http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/aa184/mw1111/IMG_3628.jpg
> 
> of course, now i have two more hard drives and a dvd drive... so my cable management isnt nearly as good as it was before, as i never bothered tidying it all up.



I've got the same case as you does the 24pin connector being routed that way still allow the metal side panel to fit still?


----------



## lovely?

Sean89 said:


> I've got the same case as you does the 24pin connector being routed that way still allow the metal side panel to fit still?



lol funny you would ask that, i do have trouble with the side panel. its doable, but difficult. and it will bend your panel, no real way around it besides cutting a hole in the side and making a little compartment for cords... thats not a bad idea now that i think about it lol.


----------



## funkysnair

DirtyD86 said:


> what happened to the red light conversion funky? i was looking forward to seeing that. you even inspired me to buy a 900 and swap the lights out for red in it



i liked the look of the red too but the standard fans in the 1200 have little knobs that poke through the front to adjust the speed which i liked so i changed it back.

also the red fans where full speed constant so that was like 5 fans full speed, also i have no space for a fan controller due to my dual rad taking up all the rest of the bays

i think i will do it better the next time round with a different setup, its all a learning curve!


----------



## mep916

lovely? said:


> of course, now i have two more hard drives and a dvd drive... so my cable management isnt nearly as good as it was before, as i never bothered tidying it all up.



Still looks pretty clean though


----------



## zer0_c00l

*cleaned it up*

just got my new psu and cleaned up my wires best i could


----------



## DirtyD86

my desk is practically an advertisement for logitech


----------



## Gareth

lovely? said:


> lol i almost loved that PC. Then i looked up a bit and saw that Intel HSF.





FatalityTech said:


> I agree it is a little out of place. But very mice PC man.




LOL, yep, it is out of place, ill be getting a new Heatsink/Fan very soon 






Thats the interior of the computer as of today, with its new RAID drives and RAM


----------



## zer0_c00l

DirtyD86 said:


> my desk is practically an advertisement for logitech



i have those speakers  like them alot


----------



## Gooberman

Zero don't play with fire ^^

ELMO RULES!


----------



## zer0_c00l

Gooberman said:


> Zero don't play with fire ^^
> 
> ELMO RULES!



hah just noticed that


----------



## mac550

DirtyD86 said:


> my desk is practically an advertisement for logitech



lol mine is a bit like that, we should get paid by Logitech


----------



## hdtennistime

hey check this out
i got the antec three hundred a few days ago n started messing with it!


----------



## Ramodkk

Nice mods there! Liking the window design


----------



## hdtennistime

haha thanx!
i noticed alotta ppl dont really use white fans
so thats what i had to do
next is solving that infamous power connector problem


----------



## Kornowski

That window is amazing!


----------



## hdtennistime

Kornowski said:


> That window is amazing!



thanx dude
you will not believe how long it took me!
im a hulk fan...


----------



## Ramodkk

Oh LOL, at first I thought it was E. Honda from SF  (without the make-up)


----------



## hdtennistime

HAHAHA dude it DOES! hahaha!


----------



## Kornowski

hdtennistime said:


> thanx dude
> you will not believe how long it took me!
> im a hulk fan...



It looks awesome, nice work! What did you use to do it?


----------



## hdtennistime

a friend of mine works a fedex kinkos so she hooked it up with a few sheets of 
this black vinyl sticker stuff i drew on the back of it n cut with an exacto knife


----------



## Geoff

Some nice looking desktops here, keep up the good work!


----------



## Bob Jeffery

hdtennistime said:


> hey check this out
> i got the antec three hundred a few days ago n started messing with it!


What mouse is that?


----------



## bullzi

Bob Jeffery said:


> What mouse is that?



Looks like a standard Microsoft USB mouse that he painted.


----------



## Gooberman

I know this picture looks horrible, but I only have a camera phone to work with lol




I should get camcorder with new computer so I can make video of unboxing and putting together and post on youtube^^


----------



## hdtennistime

bullzi said:


> Looks like a standard Microsoft USB mouse that he painted.



ya was a standard mouse...nothing special i just painted it! now its a deadly pirate assassin mouse! i think i get about 40 more dpi out of it now hahaha
i dont recommend doing that though my buttons are starting to stick n the heat from your hand makes the mouse kinda grimey


----------



## patrickv

Very dirty fan





screen






outside view





upper view





close view


----------



## Candy

Heres mine, looks pretty average but just got a new PSU in ready for my new graphics card so thought I'd chuck up a pic, will throw up another when i get the new card. Could someone give me some tips on cable management? My case isnt very good so there might not be much more i can do but any help would be appreciated


----------



## Shane

Candy said:


> Heres mine, looks pretty average but just got a new PSU in ready for my new graphics card so thought I'd chuck up a pic, will throw up another when i get the new card. Could someone give me some tips on cable management? My case isnt very good so there might not be much more i can do but any help would be appreciated



nice and clean....is the 3850 your new card or?


----------



## Kornowski

Candy said:


> Heres mine, looks pretty average but just got a new PSU in ready for my new graphics card so thought I'd chuck up a pic, will throw up another when i get the new card. Could someone give me some tips on cable management? My case isnt very good so there might not be much more i can do but any help would be appreciated



Maybe cut some holes in the MOBO tray and run 'em round the back of the case?

EDIT: Not a new picture, but one I found looking through my Photobucket when I first got the TT. The size of it, lol.


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> EDIT: Not a new picture, but one I found looking through my Photobucket when I first got the TT. The size of it, lol.



wow you could kill someone with that 

Like an house brick


----------



## Candy

Nevakonaza said:


> nice and clean....is the 3850 your new card or?



LOL no Iv had that card for AGES. Getting a GTX260



Kornowski said:


> Maybe cut some holes in the MOBO tray and run 'em round the back of the case?



Yeah that could work, might be easier just to buy a new case though, still Im not too keen on spending more money just yet so i may as well just give it a go.


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> wow you could kill someone with that
> 
> Like an house brick



Haha! I know, totally. It's pretty sharp, too!



Candy said:


> Yeah that could work, might be easier just to buy a new case though, still Im not too keen on spending more money just yet so i may as well just give it a go.



Aye, it'd certainly be cheaper. Plus, you could mod some more fans on there while you're at it!


----------



## CdnAudiophile

Just did a little cleanup with the cables, not much more I can do now tho. Watercooling in a RocketFish is my next big Rig Project now.






I want to do something like this:


----------



## DirtyD86

thermal reactor, your system makes me love you and hate you at the same time 


by far the best system on CF :good:

not only is it extremely powerful but it looks good while it does it


----------



## Ramodkk

It does look excellent, not to mention the parts that are in it.

Although, it doesn't match his sig. His using a Lian-Li case instead of the 1200, which makes it even better


----------



## DirtyD86

ramodkk said:


> Although, it doesn't match his sig. His using a Lian-Li case instead of the 1200, which makes it even better



naw, he says in his post the bottom two pics are inspiration, only the top pic is his system and it's in a 1200


----------



## Ramodkk

LOL all my attention was drawn to the bottom two pictures...  Didn't even read


----------



## CdnAudiophile

Thank you guys for you comments.

I wish that Lian Li was my current comp. I want to do a red and black setup next (thinking the EVGA Classified with red coolant)


----------



## pies

That is a nice pc, watch out though I'm catching up I got an 4870x2 today great card.
I need to redo my cables as well.


----------



## Sean89

..


----------



## CdnAudiophile

Slightly different angle but more detail:


----------



## Gooberman

Ok here's a few more shots (Sorry about the quality lol once again only have camera phone)










The only good thing about my stuff is the monitor speakers and keyboard lol Tower not even worth taking picture of  (Compaq)
I'm going to keep all this just replacing the tower in August .


----------



## mac550

Quick Update,


----------



## mep916




----------



## mac550

mep916 said:


>



that looks awesome dude, nice one


----------



## Ramodkk

Nice Mike! Loving the Bloodrage! that's the name right?


----------



## DirtyD86

what was your computer doing outside mike?


----------



## CdnAudiophile

Looks great Mep, very clean looking.That video card looks good with the scheme. Have you seen the 750 watt in red? It would go very well with your setup. PC Power & Cooling S75CF   Great looking rig man.


----------



## z400

I dont have anything to brag about really... 
I'll gets pics up sometime though


----------



## mep916

DirtyD86 said:


> what was your computer doing outside mike?



Blowin all the dust out. 



THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> Have you seen the 750 watt in red? It would go very well with your setup. PC Power & Cooling S75CF   Great looking rig man.



I recently sold a black 750W Silencer. I'd consider the RED if I could get a deal on it. Wouldn't pay retail. Like you said, though, it would look hella sick, just more than I need atm. I was looking at this one too. It's been steadily dropping in price. Too bad the design is kinda cheesy (like all fatal1ty products ) and not modular.


----------



## ThatGuy16

looks awesome mike!


----------



## mep916

ThatGuy16 said:


> looks awesome mike!



Thanks man. I'll hit you up soon about the WC'ing I plan to do. I finally have all the money.


----------



## ThatGuy16

mep916 said:


> Thanks man. I'll hit you up soon about the WC'ing I plan to do. I finally have all the money.



 Its about time! :gun:


----------



## Shane

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> Slightly different angle but more detail:



Love that case....so nice looking and so much space.

Shame theyre so expensive.

And Mep awesome rig man. :good:


----------



## Archangel

my motehrboard beeing away for RM did have an upside it seems..   I've finally had time to tidy up the inside of my case. (cable wise)   Too bad Cable management is a bit of a pain in my case   don't get me wrong, I absolutely love the case.  it kinda reminds me of a bentley or so.  its jsut a shame you cant hide the cables behind the motherboard tray like you can in the Antec.


----------



## Candy

Bit of an update...
Sorry about bad quality, i'll get some better ones later


----------



## Shane

sweet a 260!

What did you upgrade from?


----------



## Candy

Nevakonaza said:


> sweet a 260!
> 
> What did you upgrade from?



HD3850

So a bit of an upgrade 

Im so stoked with it


----------



## mep916

ThatGuy16 said:


> Its about time! :gun:



I bought that Apogee GTZ at TPU.


----------



## ThatGuy16

mep916 said:


> I bought that Apogee GTZ at TPU.



Ignore my PM then, nice! :good:


----------



## Kornowski

Candy said:


> Bit of an update...
> Sorry about bad quality, i'll get some better ones later



Awesome! It's sure is a monster isn't it! :good:


----------



## pies

Here's mine till the new motherboard gets here


----------



## Kornowski

That looks really good, I was a little un-sure what the Red would look like when you mentioned it, but know I've seen it, looks real good! Nice work!


----------



## Shane

Looking good pies,I think Orange would also look cool or even better Yellow.


----------



## marsbars162

the dinosaur


----------



## sun_kissed_0

nah i like the red pies. that looks really good. red on black good choice.


----------



## patrickv

Candy said:


> Bit of an update...



man how can you survive with the Intel Stock Heatsink ?

not mine by the way


----------



## Candy

patrickv said:


> man how can you survive with the Intel Stock Heatsink ?



Its actually not too bad, I would like to upgrade and get a good one but to tell the truth I dont really need it at the moment. My E6750 is 2.66Ghz at stock and Iv OC'd it to 3.2Ghz where its very stable. Idle temps are 26 deg. (celcius) and load is about 43 deg. so Im not complaining


----------



## N0xyde

How do I find out what mai rig is?


----------



## Gareth

N0xyde said:


> How do I find out what mai rig is?



Hahah erm, by looking at it I guess


----------



## z400

HP Pavilian Elite m9500f
8gb of ram
AMD 9750 Quad-Core 2.40 GHz
750gb Hard Drive
500gb Hard Drive
2 19" LCDs
Saitek Keyboard
Logitech MX Revolution mouse
Logitech THX Z-2200 Speakers












And every once in awhile i hook up to my tv. 
Took this picture just in time.. 
lmao


----------



## HumanMage

Haha z400 those commercials are so funny, corny too.


----------



## z400

LOL yeah, i didnt even realize i had caught it untill after i uploaded the picture on photobucket.


----------



## Shane

Nice rig z400,

If i was to ever buy a pre-built pc again it would be another Hp, theyre realy good machines.


----------



## z400

yeah im happy with it. 

I came from a Gateway GT4023E. 
I had nothing but problems with it.


----------



## patrickv

my scrapyard


----------



## Shane

very nice patrick,i like the black case.

What job do you do if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## WeatherMan

What size is that monitor ?


----------



## Shane

looks like a 22 or 24


----------



## WeatherMan

Looks like a 17 or 19 to me


----------



## patrickv

Nevakonaza said:


> very nice patrick,i like the black case.
> 
> What job do you do if you dont mind me asking?



I thought u were reading the job threads 

http://www.computerforum.com/1203389-post104.html


----------



## patrickv

Bootup05 said:


> Looks like a 17 or 19 to me



Yeah my screen fools everybody and yeah it's a 19" loooool


----------



## DirtyD86




----------



## Mr soft

*The house that Jack built*













1 fan on top of the sound card, and another sitting on the HD


----------



## Shane

No exhaust fan? 

Whats the specs?


----------



## Ramodkk

That's a dangerous blow hole!


----------



## Mr soft

That´s my signature rig. The 720 X3 turned up today with the Sapphire board.


Have to wait till Wednesday for the cooler  
I´ll probably still use that case   That blowhole was done the other day with pliers and not much patience.


----------



## Sean89

nice computers


----------



## Gooberman

Dirty you might want to move keyboard and mouse it looks like they are a little to big were you have it


----------



## patrickv

fans and more fans !!!


----------



## Archangel

to be honest... Intell should've anodized their stock cooler blue or so.   would have looked much better that way.   (yes, I do actually like the design of the stock intel cooler, looks neat! )


----------



## Shane

Compared to my main rig....






Its a nice little case,Considering it only cost me £20 its quite decent.

The case is strong,everything fits together nicely,they supply all the screws and it ahs a nice paint finish.

Very happy.


----------



## bomberboysk

Finally got around to a little cable management... case still sucks for cable management lol, possibly that is the reason there is no side panel window on the xclio case?


----------



## patrickv




----------



## Andrizzle

Hi, im new here!


----------



## laznz1

Andrizzle said:


> Hi, im new here!



not a bad looking rig post specs


----------



## Andrizzle

laznz1 said:


> not a bad looking rig post specs



 

I did... In the thread right below this one with my problem listed! lol!

Case: Antec 1200
MOBO: EVGA 780i SLI FTW
CPU: C2D E8500 3.16Ghz
Cooler: Zalman 9700
RAM: 4GB Corsair DDR2
Graphics: Two EVGA 9800GTX's in SLI
PSU: Xion 1000Watt 
Drives: LG Blu-Ray/HD-DVD/CDROM 
OS: Vista Ultimate
Monitor: 22" Acer X223W


----------



## MBGraphics

Here is my new rig!! 
(I bought it used off of ebay but its new to me )

Specs in the sig, got it all for just $550 shipped 



























Im lovin it! 

future changes:
case, not sure what i'll go with, but definatly full tower, perhaps the antec 1200, but I dont know yet.
ram will be upgraded to DDR2 800 or 1066
and i will try to slowly start upgrading the water cooling set-up.


----------



## DirtyD86

lookin good MB :good:


----------



## Ramodkk

Looks awesome man! Great deal!

Gotta love them Lian-Li's


----------



## Shane

Mb looks sweet!

Now overclock that Q6600


----------



## just a noob

your gunna need some gasoline to get rid of all those stickers though


----------



## bomberboysk

Nice setup there mb, what kinda rad you have on that setup?cuz cant tell from the pics.


----------



## MBGraphics

Thank you all so much for the kind words, it's greatly appreciated! 
Im loving it so far, absolutly amazing (to me anyway since the best system ive had was a Dell XPS 410)

I want to OC the processor to at least 3.0, perhaps go for 3.5, but I dont know how to OC yet 

You think thats a lot of stickers? you shoulda seen it BEFORE I removed over half of them!! 
here it is:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=110360258147

I couldnt help but laugh when I first saw it 
But hey, it runs great an thats what counts 

Im loving the Lian-Li so far, but I still want to upgrade to a full tower in the future (a few months) along with upgrading the RAM from 400 to either 800 or 1066. then slowly start upgrading the WC system 

Im not sure what RAD is on it, all I know is its a Swiftek and it has 2 80mm fans on it.


----------



## just a noob

swiftech doesn't make 80mm rads  thats actually a 240mm rad on it, assuming it was two 80mm fans cooling that, i'm sure it would have blown up a long time ago


----------



## dubesinhower

this is my rig.

http://www.chrisdubiel.com/images/comp1.JPG

specs in sig


----------



## theblackdragon

Here is my new rig, not working just yet but I am hopefull!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v128/theblackdragon02/Computer Pics/100_1809.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v128/theblackdragon02/Computer Pics/100_1810.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v128/theblackdragon02/Computer Pics/100_1811.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v128/theblackdragon02/Computer Pics/100_1812.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v128/theblackdragon02/Computer Pics/100_1813.jpg


----------



## Cleric7x9

theblackdragon said:


> Here is my new rig, not working just yet but I am hopefull!
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v128/theblackdragon02/Computer Pics/100_1809.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v128/theblackdragon02/Computer Pics/100_1810.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v128/theblackdragon02/Computer Pics/100_1811.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v128/theblackdragon02/Computer Pics/100_1812.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v128/theblackdragon02/Computer Pics/100_1813.jpg



your video card is not plugged in to the power supply


----------



## theblackdragon

Cleric7x9 said:


> your video card is not plugged in to the power supply



I disconnected it in an atempt to get the computer to load windows, still didn't work


----------



## dubesinhower

lian li cases are made of sex and unicorns.


----------



## just a noob

dubesinhower said:


> lian li cases are made of sex and unicorns.



actually, that would be windy soldam cases


----------



## Gooberman

Andrizzle said:


> Hi, im new here!



Isn't that the computer I saw on youtube? lol


----------



## patrickv

minez


----------



## Geoff

patrickv said:


> minez


I don't see a computer, just a bunch of monitors and a projector.  Also, resizing the image would help a bit.


----------



## Archangel

thought i'd post up some pics of my pc, since its in a new case now etc. 










Pic with flashlight on.





Pic without the flashlight.  (funny,.. you dont really seem to see the purple from the UV light tough.  )





With the UV off, and the yellow cathodes on. 

ps:  the black stripe you see inside the case (top right window) made that bit myself, since there is a ugly beam (a supporting bit of structure,.. its called a beam, right? )  anyways, it did look odd, so I covered it up with that.   also hid some cathodes behind that.

in total, i think my pc looks good the way it is now.  (If I may say so myself  )  and thats the point anyways, isnt it?   beeing happy with your own pc?


----------



## Shane

Wow Arch that looks amazing,that case is HUGE 

What case did you have before?


----------



## Archangel

a Aeroengine II  (From AeroCool)   this is a Thermaltake Kandalf LCS.  (there is a 360mm Radiator mounted inside the door. )  yea, its fairly big, but sooo pretty.  I absolutely love it.    (the pictures dont do it justice to be honest, look better for real. )


----------



## mep916

Nice rig arch. Glad you got it up and running again.


----------



## ScOuT

Archangel said:


> that's the point anyways, isnt it?   beeing happy with your own pc?



That's exactly the point...Nice rig:good:

360mm radiator in the front door


----------



## Geoff

Haven't posted mine in a while.


----------



## Shane

[-0MEGA-]...your rig looks so clean 

i opened mine up today,and it was so dusty 

That ram you have...is it A-Data?

Good ram?


----------



## ScOuT

[-0MEGA-] My next build might be inspired by your computer...awesome rig!


----------



## Shane

ScOuT said:


> [-0MEGA-] My next build might be inspired by your computer...awesome rig!



indeed awesome machine,I think im gonna go full tower next too.

Watercooling too maybe,its quite expensive though


----------



## Cromewell

Out of curiosity, how much of your $5000 went into that?


----------



## Geoff

Nevakonaza said:


> [-0MEGA-]...your rig looks so clean
> 
> i opened mine up today,and it was so dusty
> 
> That ram you have...is it A-Data?
> 
> Good ram?





ScOuT said:


> [-0MEGA-] My next build might be inspired by your computer...awesome rig!





Nevakonaza said:


> indeed awesome machine,I think im gonna go full tower next too.
> 
> Watercooling too maybe,its quite expensive though


Thanks guys!  And yes, the RAM is A-DATA.  As for liquid cooling, it looks great and does perform well, although generally it's not worth the $300+ that you'd spend on a good setup.


----------



## Geoff

Cromewell said:


> Out of curiosity, how much of your $5000 went into that?


Around $2,000.  I bought almost everything in my current computer with that money, except for the RAM, PSU, and DVD Drives.


----------



## zombine210

*let's see if i get this right *

this is my gaming setup :gun:




 notice the lonely speaker(can't figure out a closer spot), and my second modem behind that to the far right. the smaller monitor is showing linux mint running as a VM hosted by Windows 7:




 and a closer look at the goods. the 900 gets pretty dusty, but i've cut out some filters from foam padding which  work pretty well. the side fan is not operational because the cpu fan blows air out towards it and i haven't reversed the fan to suck the air out yet:




before you mention cable management, you should know, one of my main influences for system building was the anime, serial experiments lain. if you are familiar with this series, you would know the girl's computer was all over the place with cables running wildly everywhere. i think that's an awesome look, but we can't have everything can we?


----------



## marsbars162

Bobo said:


> You're running a p4 on a 250W psu?  I have an A64 3400 and a 350W psu, and I couldn't run 3 hdds. (I know that the wattage is not that important, it is the amperage, but that is still surprising)



I'm running an Athlon X2 6400, Radeon HD4650, a 160gb SATA HDD and sata dvdrw and ac freezer 64 pro and a wireless card  on a 250 watt psu. once i get a new mobo and another video card for crossfire i think i'll need a new psu


----------



## Cleric7x9

zombine210 said:


> before you mention cable management, you should know, one of my main influences for system building was the anime, serial experiments lain. if you are familiar with this series, you would know the girl's computer was all over the place with cables running wildly everywhere. i think that's an awesome look, but we can't have everything can we?



lol so you based your computer off of an eigth grade girl's Navi?


----------



## zombine210

Cleric7x9 said:


> lol so you based your computer off of an eigth grade girl's Navi?



i built my first system 8yrs ago after watching the series, it was a real messy computer. 
i cleaned it up to give to my family, will post pics of it later.

this one, i cleaned it up a bit for the picture.
but yeah, i like cables running all over the place.


----------



## Jamesreeves_2007

i tell you what, jancz3rt's pc looks sick!

heres mine anyway: 

http://jamesreeves_2007.webs.com/DSC00454.JPG


----------



## Shane

Jamesreeves_2007 said:


> i tell you what, jancz3rt's pc looks sick!
> 
> heres mine anyway:
> 
> http://jamesreeves_2007.webs.com/DSC00454.JPG



How can you use your pc on that little desk? 

looks so cramped?


----------



## Geoff

Jamesreeves_2007 said:


> i tell you what, jancz3rt's pc looks sick!


That was back in 2005.


----------



## Elidicious




----------



## laznz1

Elidicious said:


>



nice now whats inside it?


----------



## bullzi

Some of you have probably realized I haven't been around, maybe not. I've also sold my main system and am back to a good 'ol overclocked P4 which plays what I want it to. Anyway, reason being I'm storm chasing this summer and am putting most of my money into my jeep for equipment. Here is the laptop mounted.. 











Inspiron 1000 (free from work) 
2.2ghz celeron
512mb
160gb 
connected to jeep stereo for watching movies on long road trips
gosget usb gps receiver
microsoft streets and trips 2009
delorme street atlas 2009 (wont be getting lost
grlevel3 mobile radar software
verizon mobile broadband 

other equipment includes..
front led amber wig-wags for warning
midland cb radio
radioshack trunking scanner for skywarn monitoring and noaa alerts
rear amber strobe for warning 
ham radio to come 
sony digital camera
sony hdd video camera


----------



## Gooberman

Rofl don't multitask why driving that's probably worse then cell phone


----------



## CdnAudiophile

[-0MEGA-];1222343 said:
			
		

> Haven't posted mine in a while.



Very nice looking rig man. How are the temps? Also I can't tell from the pictures but how large is the rad? The UV looks cool.


----------



## bomberboysk

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> Very nice looking rig man. How are the temps? Also I can't tell from the pictures but how large is the rad? The UV looks cool.



I think omega has a swiftech mcr-220 rad, cuz he got the swiftech watercooling kit when he won that $5000 newegg thing


----------



## ScOuT

bomberboysk said:


> he won that $5000 newegg thing



Just once maybe something half that cool would ever happen to me...


----------



## DirtyD86

ScOuT said:


> Just once maybe something half that cool would ever happen to me...



you work around blackhawks and artillery every day, stop complaining or i'll make you work retail in the suburbs


----------



## Geoff

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> Very nice looking rig man. How are the temps? Also I can't tell from the pictures but how large is the rad? The UV looks cool.


Temps are in the high 30's to low 40's idle and are in the low 60's under full load (when I'm overclocked), the radiator is a 2x 120mm design.  And thanks 



bomberboysk said:


> I think omega has a swiftech mcr-220 rad, cuz he got the swiftech watercooling kit when he won that $5000 newegg thing


I can't recall the exact model, the radiator and pump are the only things I'm still using from that kit.  I replaced the waterblock, reservoir, tubing, fittings, and clamps.


----------



## pies




----------



## bullzi

Gooberman said:


> Rofl don't multitask why driving that's probably worse then cell phone



LOL, I definitely won't be doing that. My brother is going to be the one using the laptop while i drive.


----------



## DirtyD86

pies said:


>



gorgeous build man, very clean looking. :good:


----------



## bomberboysk

dirtyd86 said:


> gorgeous build man, very clean looking. :good:



+1


----------



## Kornowski

Chris, I hate you!


----------



## just a noob

classified board w/ nforce 200 chips and an ati graphics card


----------



## Justin Horne

It seems to look worse in the pcis than in real life, but still: 













I know it's a long way from the greatest, but I have non-see through sides, so as long as the air flows smoothly, I'm fine.


----------



## Shane

Nah looks great,Whats the specs?


----------



## shark3149

Ok my turn.Its not that nice,but it is my first build.

http://i681.photobucket.com/albums/vv178/shark3149/100_2620.jpg

http://i681.photobucket.com/albums/vv178/shark3149/100_2617.jpg

http://i681.photobucket.com/albums/vv178/shark3149/100_2618.jpg

What do you guys think?

the specks:
i7 920 stock, asus p6t, 6 gb,  640g hd, 700 watt psu,hd 3870,21.5 inch acer moniter 1080p


----------



## DirtyD86

shark3149 said:


> Ok my turn.Its not that nice,but it is my first build.
> 
> http://i681.photobucket.com/albums/vv178/shark3149/100_2620.jpg
> 
> http://i681.photobucket.com/albums/vv178/shark3149/100_2617.jpg
> 
> http://i681.photobucket.com/albums/vv178/shark3149/100_2618.jpg
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> the specks:
> i7 920 stock, asus p6t, 6 gb,  640g hd, 700 watt psu,hd 3870,21.5 inch acer moniter 1080p





good setup, and a very powerful rig, but the trackball is a deal breaker


----------



## ScOuT

Have not posted pics in a while...has not changed much in the last few months


----------



## funkysnair

ScOuT said:


>



hey dude your desk looks really clean and mine looks like a nightmare






gonna post another shot of the inside of my case cos i love it lol


----------



## ScOuT

funkysnair said:


>



Nice...That's a great looking rig man. The black interior with the blue lighting:good:

I would not think cooling is any sort of an issue with that set up


----------



## funkysnair

ScOuT said:


> Nice...That's a great looking rig man. The black interior with the blue lighting:good:
> 
> I would not think cooling is any sort of an issue with that set up



thanx scout 

yeh, im happy with it, its just a shame its so out dated now lol!

computer technology moves so fast it sucks


----------



## ScOuT

funkysnair said:


> thanx scout
> its just a shame its so out dated now lol!
> 
> computer technology moves so fast it sucks



Ya...tell me about it. I built mine like a year ago. I paid over double what the parts cost now I have had 3 graphics cards in year. 8800GTX to 9800GTX to GTX 260. The first was a step up by eVGA...that was cool, great program. They even contacted me! 

I have been wanting to upgrade to new motherboard, PSU and RAM...maybe 790i Ultra with DDR3 and 700w plus PSU. Might have to go back to Afghanistan soon 

My rig runs super stable right now...not a single issue in over 6 months. The only issues I have ever had I did myself messing with things that are not meant to be messed with I am going to leave it like it is until I return from Uncle Sam's next all expenses paid vacation to some remote part of the world. If I upgrade now everything will be old when I return. My wife needs a stable computer while I'm gone anyway. 

When I get back...top of the line everything!


----------



## Shane

funkysnair said:


> thanx scout
> 
> its just a shame its so out dated now lol!
> 
> computer technology moves so fast it sucks



It does indeed move so fast...But hey at least our rigs are still very capable of running the latest game on high settings,Well yours should have no problem with the crossfire,Mine shows its age on Crysis,it cannot do full high settings,it has to be a mix of Medium/high for it to run decent.

But Far cry 2 Runs flawless.


----------



## kookooshortman55

ScOuT said:


> Have not posted pics in a while...has not changed much in the last few months



Nice, I have that same desktop.  Haha


----------



## HumanMage

I'm diggin the clean set up. It's nice to see I'm not the only one who likes a clean desktop. Nice rig btw. I like the 690, I'll hopefully be using that case when I build my PC in the coming months (fingers crossed)


----------



## ScOuT

HumanMage said:


> I'm diggin the clean set up. It's nice to see I'm not the only one who likes a clean desktop. Nice rig btw. I like the 690, I'll hopefully be using that case when I build my PC in the coming months (fingers crossed)



I really like the 690 case. There are a few things that could be improved with the design. It needs a paint job for the inside

1. Tooless drive bays are junk...they only secure on one side. I took them off and use screws.

2. Tooless PCI slot is junk...I took them off and use screws

Other than that the case is great, I don't mind using a screw driver and getting everything nice and tight anyway. This summer I am planning some mods to the case.  The cooling is great, got 6 x Sycthe 120mm fans running on 2 x Thermaltake fan controllers. I also got the 25mm slim fan running behind the CPU.


----------



## HumanMage

Scout, when you say that you use screws do you have to buy the screws seperate from the case or do they come with it by chance, or with the PCI card (or whatever you're using) and hard drive? Or do you have to buy those screws separately?


----------



## pies

Thanks, that case really does have great cable managment abilitys.
The only complaint I have is the evga classified takes about 5-10 seconds to get to bios maybe I'm not use to their boards yet.
Very nice funky did you buy blue liqiud or dye the stuff you had?




Kornowski said:


> Chris, I hate you!


Thats not what you told me last night


----------



## funkysnair

pies said:


> Thanks, that case really does have great cable managment abilitys.
> The only complaint I have is the evga classified takes about 5-10 seconds to get to bios maybe I'm not use to their boards yet.
> Very nice funky did you buy blue liqiud or dye the stuff you had?
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not what you told me last night



its just blue feser one


----------



## ScOuT

HumanMage said:


> Scout, when you say that you use screws do you have to buy the screws seperate from the case or do they come with it by chance, or with the PCI card (or whatever you're using) and hard drive? Or do you have to buy those screws separately?



It comes with about 40 screws...there is no need to buy any. That line of chrome screws was installed on both sides and then more.

I circled where I removed the PCI and Drive Bay tooless systems...you'll be much better off with the screws. 

The hard drives are mounted in plastic slide out trays...very nice






AND YES...THAT IS GIRLS PANTYHOSE AS AIR FILTERS! Works great...completely dust free after 3 weeks. Just blow them off with a little air and wala.


----------



## shark3149

DirtyD86 said:


> good setup, and a very powerful rig, but the trackball is a deal breaker



I love the track ball.I just can't live with out it lol

Thanks for the nice comments


----------



## bomberboysk

shark3149 said:


> I love the track ball.I just can't live with out it lol
> 
> Thanks for the nice comments



+1 on the nice rig, and about the trackball.... id shoot myself if i had to use that daily only time ill even use a trackball is when traveling with laptop lol.


----------



## just a noob

we had a trackball for a while at my house, the fact that a lot of dust built up in it and would make it stop working after a while was really a pain in the ass


----------



## bigd54

whats the front of that case look like scout and i love the idea of that bottom fan.


----------



## shark3149

just a noob said:


> we had a trackball for a while at my house, the fact that a lot of dust built up in it and would make it stop working after a while was really a pain in the ass



Well I try to clean my computer every week and that includes the mouse,keyboard,and tower.It never hurts to keep things clean.


The next thing for me is to do more cable management,and some case mods.I just love some of the cases you guys have.


----------



## JTM

ScOuT said:


> It comes with about 40 screws...there is no need to buy any. That line of chrome screws was installed on both sides and then more.
> 
> I circled where I removed the PCI and Drive Bay tooless systems...you'll be much better off with the screws.
> 
> The hard drives are mounted in plastic slide out trays...very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND YES...THAT IS GIRLS PANTYHOSE AS AIR FILTERS! Works great...completely dust free after 3 weeks. Just blow them off with a little air and wala.



haha never heard of that before.


----------



## patrickv




----------



## Candy

Good luck getting through that bottle of Smirnoff lol 

EDIT: Oops I thought that was straight Vodka, the angle you took the shot at made it look like a large bottle so I didnt read the label lol


----------



## Cleric7x9

patrickv said:


>



i didnt know you were a chick


----------



## DirtyD86

Cleric7x9 said:


> i didnt know you were a chick



+1 there is no excuse for anything with a penis to ever be caught drinking a smirnoff ice


----------



## Archangel

why not?   (btw, ever tried mint liquor?   60%, and it tastes like toothpaste  )


----------



## patrickv

Candy said:


> Good luck getting through that bottle of Smirnoff lol
> haha
> EDIT: Oops I thought that was straight Vodka, the angle you took the shot at made it look like a large bottle so I didnt read the label lol


yeah fooled you !! 



Cleric7x9 said:


> i didnt know you were a chick


yeah am a chick  



DirtyD86 said:


> +1 there is no excuse for anything with a penis to ever be caught drinking a smirnoff ice



what ? what does that mean ? is that drink feminine ? If so, I didn't know, it tastes so damn good


----------



## Archangel

patrickv said:


> what ? what does that mean ? is that drink feminine ? If so, I didn't know, it tastes so damn good



Point proven... everything good is feminine.


----------



## patrickv

Archangel said:


> Point proven... everything good is feminine.



hahah you found your way through that sentence didn't you


----------



## Archangel

as a forreigner to the english language, I can interpret things just the way I want too.


----------



## patrickv

So then I 'd say, damn i love my computer

Is my computer female ?


----------



## Archangel

no, because its your oppinion, its not a fact.  ^.^


----------



## patrickv




----------



## DirtyD86

Archangel said:


> why not?   (btw, ever tried mint liquor?   60%, and it tastes like toothpaste  )



baileys irish cream is probably the closest i've ever come to that. does it have a strong mint taste to it?



patrickv said:


> what ? what does that mean ? is that drink feminine ? If so, I didn't know, it tastes so damn good



the market nearby is kind enough to separate the girly stuff to the left, from the man beer on the right. smirnoff is not on the right 



Archangel said:


> Point proven... everything good is feminine.



pffttt.... women are the inferior sex. i'm not impressed by the whole baby making thing


----------



## mep916

Pics with the new PSU...











I wanna sleeve the modular cables eventually.


----------



## Archangel

why do I get the feeling you only bought that PSU because it was black and has red decals on it?..


----------



## mep916

Archangel said:


> why do I get the feeling you only bought that PSU because it was black and has red decals on it?..



I like the look, the fact that it's a Corsair unit, and that it's modular. That's why I bought it, even though I Don't really need it. My prior unit was more than enough, tbh.


----------



## bomberboysk

mep916 said:


> Pics with the new PSU...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna sleeve the modular cables eventually.



Wow mep, thats some really nice cable management you got going there I like how nice and clean the cabling is, and the power supply looks pretty sweet.


----------



## DirtyD86

mike, some black inner paint and red LEDs would really complete that case. :good:


----------



## Bob Jeffery

Look at the beauty! Soory for the quality I took the picture with my phone.


----------



## CdnAudiophile

mep916 said:


> Pics with the new PSU...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna sleeve the modular cables eventually.



Great stuff man, look awesome!


----------



## dark666apoc

modded antec 300





 my old desk the paint on the front is uv reactive 
i built the tower speakers myself 






this is the color my fans are  and no ..they do not have lights and yes they glow in the dark for about 8 hours once i turn on my uv lights for about 5 minutes  






 expansion slots  and cpu fan before i removed the leds





my new desk 






my insiddes


----------



## Gooberman

I'm getting the same ram(as mep)  I mean like $95 for 6 GB DDR3 Oh yeah!


----------



## mep916

bomberboysk said:


> Wow mep, thats some really nice cable management you got going there I like how nice and clean the cabling is, and the power supply looks pretty sweet.



Still got some work to do, but it's gettin there...



DirtyD86 said:


> mike, some black inner paint and red LEDs would really complete that case. :good:



Yeah, I've got the paint, just haven't got around to it yet.  I'm seriously considering a set of these. 



THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> Great stuff man, look awesome!



Thanks man. You done anything new recently? 



Gooberman said:


> I'm getting the same ram(as mep)  I mean like $95 for 6 GB DDR3 Oh yeah!



They're actually 84.99 shipped. Unbelievable. I paid more than double that 4 months ago.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

mep916 said:


>




I'd like to put my psu on the bottom of my case, but my SLI cooler is kind of in the way, so I don't know if it'd be practical.

Nice setup, BTW.


----------



## CdnAudiophile

That ram looks pretty cool Mep. You wouldn't want 6 gigs?

I am sitting on what I have right now. I sold one of my cards, so right now no crossfire or anything. I have a 9800gtx that I have laying around that I tried setting up for physx. It wasn't worth the extra noise/heat in the case. I am just waiting for Ati to release the 5870x2 or Intel releases their cards. Until then this is more than enough.


----------



## Candy

DirtyD86 said:


> mike, some black inner paint and red LEDs would really complete that case. :good:



You read my mind lol


----------



## Archangel

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> That ram looks pretty cool Mep. You wouldn't want 6 gigs?




He has.


----------



## bomberboysk

Archangel said:


> He has.



A few posts up he said he was considering a set of 3x1gb Memory with led's.


----------



## Geoff

Very nice setup mep, love the red/black theme!


----------



## Ramodkk

Yep, kick-ass mep!


----------



## Gooberman

mep916 said:


> They're actually 84.99 shipped. Unbelievable. I paid more than double that 4 months ago.


I updated my list  that's what I hate you buy something for like $200 and it drops to $100 a week later. lol


----------



## mep916

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> That ram looks pretty cool Mep. You wouldn't want 6 gigs?



Not at the $300+ price point. Honestly, I don't think I'll take much of a performance hit loosing 3 gigs. Not with what I do. 



			
				[-0MEGA-];1231463 said:
			
		

> Very nice setup mep, love the red/black theme!



Thanks! I'm still workin on a watercooling setup. So far I've got an Apogee GTZ WB. Still undecided on the rest of the stuff, although thatguy16 put me together a solid parts list. 



ramodkk said:


> Yep, kick-ass mep!



:gun:


----------



## just a noob

you know you just want a heatkiller for your cpu instead mep


----------



## Geoff

mep916 said:


> Thanks! I'm still workin on a watercooling setup. So far I've got an Apogee GTZ WB. Still undecided on the rest of the stuff, although thatguy16 put me together a solid parts list.


That's a great waterblock, I have the same one.  I would recommend the Swiftech MCP655 pump.  The radiator and reservoir are up to you, I personally like the MCRES mini reservoir since I can mount it either inside my case or right on the side, and it's easy to fill.


----------



## Buzz1927

Just finished my first ever build, big thankyous to mep and vroom for the help :good:


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Looks great, Buzz.


----------



## mep916

Looks awesome Buzz. Well done mate. That case is sick. 

I have that same keyboard!


----------



## mep916

[-0MEGA-];1231626 said:
			
		

> That's a great waterblock, I have the same one.  I would recommend the Swiftech MCP655 pump.  The radiator and reservoir are up to you, I personally like the MCRES mini reservoir since I can mount it either inside my case or right on the side, and it's easy to fill.



Yeah, I think that's the same pump thatguy recommended. As far as the res and rad, I'm not sure yet. For the res, I'd really like something fancy in a 5.25" drive bay; the rad needs to be something large I can mount to the top interior of my case. It'll support a 120x360mm rad, iirc.


----------



## Buzz1927

mep916 said:


> Looks awesome Buzz. Well done mate. That case is sick.
> 
> I have that same keyboard!


Loving this case, I think I need some led's inside, tho.


----------



## Candy

Looks great Buzz!



Buzz1927 said:


> Loving this case, I think I need some led's inside, tho.



I was going to ask you about that case, I was thinking of getting one but read some poor reviews on newegg. What is it really like though? Easy to install everything in?

I see you had a few VB's to celebrate the completion of the build 
Not my preferred beer, but its better then no beer lol.


----------



## Buzz1927

Candy said:


> I was going to ask you about that case, I was thinking of getting one but read some poor reviews on newegg. What is it really like though? Easy to install everything in?
> 
> I see you had a few VB's to celebrate the completion of the build
> Not my preferred beer, but its better then no beer lol.


The only problem I found was with the tool-less design for the pci slots, it doesn't keep the cards held firmly enough. I just took it out and screwed the pci cards down. The hard drive and dvd are secured with the tool-less contraption and seem to be fine.
VB isn't my favourite either, but it's usually cheap!


----------



## Candy

Buzz1927 said:


> The only problem I found was with the tool-less design for the pci slots, it doesn't keep the cards held firmly enough. I just took it out and screwed the pci cards down. The hard drive and dvd are secured with the tool-less contraption and seem to be fine.
> VB isn't my favourite either, but it's usually cheap!



Yeah, the tool-less design was what most people seemed to have complaints about, still most people would have lots of spare screws so its not a major problem.

Haha, Toohey's Extra Dry is my choice but it seems to froth up really easily when you drink it out of the bottle, one small bump and its up over the top lol. Maybe I'm just unco lol.


----------



## Buzz1927

Candy said:


> Yeah, the tool-less design was what most people seemed to have complaints about, still most people would have lots of spare screws so its not a major problem.
> 
> Haha, Toohey's Extra Dry is my choice but it seems to froth up really easily when you drink it out of the bottle, one small bump and its up over the top lol. Maybe I'm just unco lol.


Yeah, all the holes are still there if you wanna use screws, good case for the price, you shop at msy?
Try some grolsch, best beer money can buy


----------



## Candy

Buzz1927 said:


> Yeah, all the holes are still there if you wanna use screws, good case for the price, you shop at msy?
> Try some grolsch, best beer money can buy



Nah haven't used msy before, they don't have a store where I live and I found their website confusing so I never bothered. I get it now though and their prices look good!

I'll have to try some Grolsch next time I see it.


----------



## Buzz1927

Candy said:


> Nah haven't used msy before, they don't have a store where I live and I found their website confusing so I never bothered. I get it now though and their prices look good!
> 
> I'll have to try some Grolsch next time I see it.


I got all my parts from msy, apart from ram and gpu I bought from members here. They're pretty good, but the website is horrible! 
When you get grolsch, check the use-by date, it goes off pretty quick, but the fresh stuff is amazing


----------



## Candy

Buzz1927 said:


> I got all my parts from msy, apart from ram and gpu I bought from members here. They're pretty good, but the website is horrible!
> When you get grolsch, check the use-by date, it goes off pretty quick, but the fresh stuff is amazing



Haha yeah, they obviously haven't bothered spending much time on it. I just noticed on their website they said they wont ship items, I would have to organize my own courier to pick it up, too much effort imo.

When I get some it will probably be at the pub or I'll just get a 6 pack, so wont need to worry about it going off. Thanks anyway though


----------



## Buzz1927

Candy said:


> Haha yeah, they obviously haven't bothered spending much time on it. I just noticed on their website they said they wont ship items, I would have to organize my own courier to pick it up, too much effort imo.


You out in the country somewhere then?


----------



## Candy

Buzz1927 said:


> You out in the country somewhere then?



Nope, Tasmania haha. MSY is only on the mainland, there are still good stores here but prices don't really compare to MSY, though their not bad because obviously they know if they jack the prices up people are just going to buy online. I usually buy online now anyway though.


----------



## Buzz1927

Candy said:


> Nope, Tasmania haha. MSY is only on the mainland, there are still good stores here but prices don't really compare to MSY, though their not bad because obviously they know if they jack the prices up people are just going to buy online. I usually buy online now anyway though.


I've got a sister in Tasmania that I should probably visit at some time, let me know when you wanna buy some parts and I might be able to deliver them!


----------



## awildgoose

I don't have a direct picture of my computer (camera batteries ran out, haven't replaced them).

EDIT: I will post a pic up soon.


----------



## Candy

Buzz1927 said:


> I've got a sister in Tasmania that I should probably visit at some time, let me know when you wanna buy some parts and I might be able to deliver them!



Really? That would be sweet! Let me know if your planning on heading over and I'll let you know if I'm looking at buying anything


----------



## Buzz1927

awildgoose said:


> I don't have a direct picture of my computer (camera batteries ran out, have'nt replaced them) but here is a link to.. just look at it.
> 
> http://www.computerforum.com/149494-wicked-awesome-case-mod-8-pics.html


You're spamming your other thread, wake up, kid..


----------



## Buzz1927

Candy said:


> Really? That would be sweet! Let me know if your planning on heading over and I'll let you know if I'm looking at buying anything


Where in Tassy are you?


----------



## awildgoose

Buzz1927 said:


> You're spamming your other thread, wake up, kid..



Sorry, I  just don't have a picture of my computer, so I thought people could just look at that and get an idea. 

I guess you want me to take it down?


----------



## Buzz1927

awildgoose said:


> Sorry, I  just don't have a picture of my computer, so I thought people could just look at that and get an idea.
> 
> I guess you want me to take it down?


I want you to sod off actually, but as you seem intent on hanging around, just leave it there


----------



## Archangel

Buzz1927 said:


> Yeah, all the holes are still there if you wanna use screws, good case for the price, you shop at msy?
> Try some grolsch, best beer money can buy



you know... I drive past the grolsch factory/brewery (or whatever its called)
every day.   even been inside oce (with a group for a tour. )
It's pretty big.

I find beer to taste pretty awefull tough.


----------



## Buzz1927

Archangel said:


> you know... I drive past the grolsch factory/brewery (or whatever its called)
> every day.   even been inside oce (with a group for a tour. )
> It's pretty big.
> 
> I find beer to taste pretty awefull tough.


You're a woman, you're not qualified to talk about beer!


----------



## awildgoose

Buzz1927 said:


> I want you to sod off actually, but as you seem intent on hanging around, just leave it there



That's not nice
I thought the CF was a _friendly_ community


----------



## zer0_c00l

still gotta do some wire managment


----------



## awildgoose

zer0_c00l said:


> still gotta do some wire managment



WOW nice. You actually run the 260 off a 650 watt? I thought you needed a lot more power, obviously not.

And that is good job with wire management, you should check out mine when I get it up. 
BTW: I meant that as mine isn't very good.


----------



## Buzz1927

awildgoose said:


> That's not nice
> I thought the CF was a _friendly_ community


It is, but some people can test your patience..


----------



## Candy

awildgoose said:


> WOW nice. You actually run the 260 off a 650 watt? I thought you needed a lot more power, obviously not.
> 
> And that is good job with wire management, you should check out mine when I get it up.
> BTW: I meant that as mine isn't very good.



You can run it off 520W if you want, mep did with his...


----------



## zer0_c00l

awildgoose said:


> WOW nice. You actually run the 260 off a 650 watt? I thought you needed a lot more power, obviously not.
> 
> And that is good job with wire management, you should check out mine when I get it up.
> BTW: I meant that as mine isn't very good.



ya just got that card yesturday  very pleased with it    getting EndWar today and gonna crank it up  + my 3dmark06 jumped big time! and this thing idles at 44c freaking sweet!


----------



## Candy

zer0_c00l said:


> ya just got that card yesturday  very pleased with it    getting EndWar today and gonna crank it up  + my 3dmark06 jumped big time! and this thing idles at 44c freaking sweet!



They're a great unit arn't they 
Big though! The very end of mine goes into the HDD rack, it was a little tricky getting it in. My case is smaller then yours though, looks like you have a fair bit of room.


----------



## zer0_c00l

Candy said:


> They're a great unit arn't they
> Big though! The very end of mine goes into the HDD rack, it was a little tricky getting it in. My case is smaller then yours though, looks like you have a fair bit of room.



had to move my hdd rack up to top of my case to fit it in there


----------



## Candy

Buzz1927 said:


> Where in Tassy are you?



I thought I'd move the discussion out of this thread, so I left you a msg.


----------



## tuxify

Mep your setup is starting to look wicked cool. I want it...

*EDIT* I'll post up my setup once I get around to taking a picture of it. I'll be sure to before I paint it and do the cable mod I'm planning on doing.


----------



## Bodaggit23

awildgoose said:


> WOW nice. You actually run the 260 off a 650 watt? I thought you needed a lot more power, obviously not.



The "Corsair PSU Finder" only recommends a VX450-VX550 with a Core i7, one GTX260, and a single Hard Drive. 

http://www.corsairmemory.com/psufinder/default.aspx

I can't remember if I posted my pics here or not, and there's too many pages to find out. lol
Since these pics I've moved the Noctua fan back onto the CPU Heatsink and added a 120mm
fan on the bottom by the PSU.


----------



## thandakid

Bodaggit23 said:


> The "Corsair PSU Finder" only recommends a VX450-VX550 with a Core i7, one GTX260, and a single Hard Drive.
> 
> http://www.corsairmemory.com/psufinder/default.aspx
> 
> I can't remember if I posted my pics here or not, and there's too many pages to find out. lol



How did you get blue light in haf932 dude i want them how did you get it i can replace my order of the with haf 932 if i can get blue lighting was it default or did you have to buy new led's and btw the entire insides of pc looks awesome but the cpu cooler coulour which is off white or cream stands out with the other black things so its kind of a give away otherwise awesome


----------



## Bodaggit23

thandakid said:


> How did you get blue light in haf932


I ordered them separately.


----------



## thandakid

How much


----------



## ScOuT

awildgoose said:


> WOW nice. You actually run the 260 off a 650 watt? I thought you needed a lot more power, obviously not.



650w is more than enough for that card. I run mine just fine with a 650w PSU...and I have a ton of other stuff also.



zer0_c00l said:


> ya just got that card yesturday  very pleased with it



Wait till that thing gets a hold of some [email protected] work units... My computer only runs maybe 5 hours a day, in 2 months I have broken 200,000 points...can you imagine if mine ran wide open 24/7





Core clock: 729MHz
Memory Clock: 1152MHz
Shade Clock: 1458MHz
Voltage increased from 1125mV to 1200mV
Temp: 55c:good:
And folding wide open with no issues 



zer0_c00l said:


> and this thing idles at 44c freaking sweet!



I can't even get mine to break 60c, no matter what I throw at it


----------



## Bodaggit23

thandakid said:


> How much



$19.99 each. I bought 3. $12.00 to ship.

Kinda crazy I know, but I'm not a big fan of Red LED's.
Plus it only came with one Red one and two Black ones.

http://csxstore.coolermaster-usa.co...d=178&osCsid=86010106417023d6a59cb4bb6f7ddce6


----------



## Archangel

ScOuT said:


> I can't even get mine to break 60c, no matter what I throw at it




Tried bricks yet?


----------



## ScOuT

Archangel said:


> Tried bricks yet?



I am not sure eVGA would cover that in the warranty


----------



## atheoshk




----------



## Bodaggit23

atheoshk said:


> .


That looks sweet. The Red LED fan on the CPU cooler emphasizes the "Heart of the Beast".


----------



## Candy

atheoshk, that's an awesome system you have there. I'm keen to see what kind of score you get in 3DMark06. Throw it up in this thread http://www.computerforum.com/129170-official-3dmark06-rank-thread.html There aren't any i7 920 + GTX 295 systems in the score ranks yet.


----------



## atheoshk

http://www.computerforum.com/129170-official-3dmark06-rank-thread-72.html#post1238577  3D mark here, not that high.


----------



## Archangel

we have to add up those 3 scores to ge tthe score of your pc or so?..   

(aka, posting that 1 time is enough really. )


----------



## Buzz1927

Archangel said:


> we have to add up those 3 scores to ge tthe score of your pc or so?..
> 
> (aka, posting that 1 time is enough really. )


What are you on about, mad woman!


----------



## Archangel

Oh, buzz off!


----------



## Buzz1927

Archangel said:


> Oh, buzz off!


Ok, goodnight!


----------



## Candy

Archangel said:


> we have to add up those 3 scores to ge tthe score of your pc or so?..
> 
> (aka, posting that 1 time is enough really. )



Lol, I don't think he did it on purpose. Sometimes funny things happen to me where I press Submit Reply but nothing happens, then I press it again and I get double posts.


----------



## Archangel

well, the last of the 3 was different..  so it can't have been only that.


----------



## HumanMage

Maybe he/she is starved for attention and posting something three different times will make people reply quicker. (sarcasm)


----------



## laznz1

maybe he thought it would waste everyone's time???


----------



## mikesrex

Here is my newest setup:





















I picked up an ASUS P6T to test along with a pair of 9800GTX+'s

the results I have so far (only 3DMark06 and superpi) are in the thread I made in the overclocking section.


----------



## Kornowski

Nice! Welcome to the SLI Club!


----------



## Machin3

can you SLI the two cards with a double bridge or no?


----------



## Kornowski

Midnight_fox1 said:


> can you SLI the two cards with a double bridge or no?



Double Bridge?


----------



## Respital

Kornowski said:


> Double Bridge?



The one for triple SLI I'm guessing.


----------



## SurgeForce

I love my acoustic solutions amp and speakers my computer is plugged into sounds the bomb or when volume needs to be low blasted out through creative fatality gaming headset


----------



## lovely?

SurgeForce said:


> I love my acoustic solutions amp and speakers my computer is plugged into sounds the bomb or when volume needs to be low blasted out through creative fatality gaming headset



awesome headphones, i have the same


----------



## atheoshk

Archangel said:


> we have to add up those 3 scores to ge tthe score of your pc or so?..
> 
> (aka, posting that 1 time is enough really. )


 sorry I hit submit then something went wrong, I thought it was my internet playing up again coz the page wouldnt reload so I tried it twice more. Feel free to add those scores up although I'm sure I can get higher.


----------



## bomberboysk

lovely? said:


> awesome headphones, i have the same



I also have the same headset, love the detachable microphone and padded top. Very comfortable although i wish they didnt put fatal1tys signature all over it...


----------



## Trio

Here's mine


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Just installed my V8, need to work on cable management and other stuff later.


----------



## G25r8cer

Well I havent posted in a while so heres my rig yet. Just bought some Bluetooth headphones and another Antec Tri-cool fan for cpu. Gosh I love those fans. Buying a new case and fan controller on pay day. Im thinking an Antec 300.


----------



## Shane

Looking good 

Yeah the antec 300 will be quite an  improvement over that Hp case,the 300 is a great price too.


----------



## G25r8cer

Nevakonaza said:


> Looking good
> 
> Yeah the antec 300 will be quite an  improvement over that Hp case,the 300 is a great price too.



Yeah my case just doesnt have enough air movement/flow. But thats almost always the case with a stock case. I think the 300 will have plenty of air flow. I am planning on putting some kind of window on it as well.


----------



## zombine210

atheoshk said:


>



dude, i love the racing stripes on those Antec quattros!
wish i would have found them when i built my rig


----------



## Ramodkk

Nice g25racer!


----------



## dannaswolcott

Hard to tell that there is red and blue lights in side the case lol.


----------



## Ramodkk

Nice case man! Looks great in black.

BTW, I see Compaq, hehe


----------



## bomberboysk

dannaswolcott said:


> Hard to tell that there is red and blue lights in side the case lol.



Ya know if you take the picture with the flash turned off you can see the lights


----------



## mep916

bomberboysk said:


> Ya know if you take the picture with the flash turned off you can see the lights



My pictures always come out hella blurry when I do that.


----------



## Ramodkk

Use a tripod and set your camera to "A" or "Aperture" mode


----------



## mep916

ramodkk said:


> Use a tripod and set your camera to "A" or "Aperture" mode



Thank you sir.


----------



## Ramodkk

No prob. And it gives you something like this:






LOL


----------



## patrickv

my dark quaters


----------



## Shane

patrickv said:


> my dark quaters



nice...i was looking at the Cooler Master Centurion 5 as case options but decided otherwise.

is it good?


----------



## patrickv

Nevakonaza said:


> nice...i was looking at the Cooler Master Centurion 5 as case options but decided otherwise.
> 
> is it good?



Yeah it's ok but I don't recommend it for gamers


----------



## WeatherMan

I so need to pick up a modular PSU, Maybe I might get one for my birthday


----------



## just a noob

lol nonmodular psu's are somewhat annoying, my pc power and cooling is pretty much barfing molex connections


----------



## WeatherMan

This Tagan is horrendous. I have 

6 Pin PCIE
6 Pin PCIE
4 Pin 12v
8 Pin 12v
24 Pin Power
Molex Power
Sata Power
Sata Power
Sata Power
Temp Sensor
Molex GPU Cable


----------



## Shane

Bootup05 said:


> This Tagan is horrendous. I have
> 
> 6 Pin PCIE
> 6 Pin PCIE
> 4 Pin 12v
> 8 Pin 12v
> 24 Pin Power
> Molex Power
> Sata Power
> Sata Power
> Sata Power
> Temp Sensor
> Molex GPU Cable



Let me know if you ever decide to sell that Psu,I have no care for all the cables


----------



## Gooberman




----------



## Gareth

Got a new, well needed cooler!


----------



## funkysnair

gareth there is a tree growing in your computer lol...

looks good


----------



## Shane

What cooler is that Gareth?

Looks great!


----------



## Gareth

Thanks you two, I never thought it looking like a tree, but it kinda does, lol!

Its the Thermaltake V-14 pro cooler =)


----------



## Kornowski

That thing looks awesome, man! Looks sharp, too?


----------



## caner000




----------



## bigd54

Gareth said:


> Got a new, well needed cooler!



damn i didnt know it was October already I missed a whole lot.


----------



## Gareth

LOL, I have my camera set to British date format, because im British =P



Kornowski said:


> That thing looks awesome, man! Looks sharp, too?



Yes, I got cut 5 times installing the bugger, lol =P


----------



## tuxify

Gareth said:


> Got a new, well needed cooler!



Is that acoustic absorption foam on the top there?
Does that do anything to the sound/temp of the case?


----------



## Gareth

It is indeed acoustic absorption form, the doors and ceiling is plated with it. I have not seen anything wrong with temperatures and the sound is eliminated big time. It came pre-installed on my NZXT Whisper Case. Definitely worth installing into any case in my opinion.


----------



## Bob Jeffery

Gareth said:


> It is indeed acoustic absorption form, the doors and ceiling is plated with it. I have not seen anything wrong with temperatures and the sound is eliminated big time. It came pre-installed on my NZXT Whisper Case. Definitely worth installing into any case in my opinion.



Be careful I caught some of that stuff on fire when it was beside a photography light.....hopefully your cooler won't get nowhere near that hot though


----------



## bcoffee20

caner000 said:


>



you should organize your desktop icons a bit they take up almost half ya screen!


----------



## zombine210

now for a trip down memory lane (not too far back), enjoy 
this was my first build, still going strong as a family pc. i installed a pci-ide card and threw in some extra hard drives i had laying around. i also added a usb2.0 pci card and is running Windows XP Pro:




for some of you noobs out there, this was the cooler to have for a slot cpu, the Golden Orb:




this is what it looks like now, check out the front usb mod where the floppy drive would go. the ones at the bottom dont work because the motherboard doesnt have the usb connectors 




specs added to my sig.


----------



## funkysnair

my little lian-li with a few mods


----------



## Shane

Looks great Funky,

I bet its silent eh?

Was you planning on watercooling the cards?


----------



## funkysnair

Nevakonaza said:


> Looks great Funky,
> 
> I bet its silent eh?
> 
> Was you planning on watercooling the cards?



its not silent as i only have the dominator ram fans and the southbridge fan rigged up to the fan controller so all the other fans are full speed but i dont mind

as for the gpu's, yes i am-i have 2 single rads and a pump-just waiting until i can afford the gpu blocks!

i want it finnished before a start my phenom II 955 build!


----------



## MBGraphics

Nice funkysnair, I believe I have the same case as you but with blue LED's (even the same fan controller, also with blue though)

I like the red!!


----------



## funkysnair

MBGraphics said:


> Nice funkysnair, I believe I have the same case as you but with blue LED's (even the same fan controller, also with blue though)
> 
> I like the red!!



thanx...

its a good case but i belive a modular psu is a must as there is nowhere to hide the cables dam it


----------



## mikesrex

pics of my budget build E8500


----------



## wicked

this is just 1 of the 10 pcs in the house


----------



## pies

That looks awesome funky, I water-cooled my pc again I thought of doing the card to but the block was to much.


----------



## Kornowski

Wow! That's awesome, Chris! Amazing!


----------



## funkysnair

pies said:


> That looks awesome funky, I water-cooled my pc again I thought of doing the card to but the block was to much.



good stuff.. looks good mate!

just wait till i get my phenom II 955 rig up and running, white tubing with black antikink coils and cooling the lot

n/s bridge, mobo mossfits, gpu's and cpu


----------



## Candy

Just bought 4GB Corsair Dominator TWIN2X4096-C5D 






Bit odd how advertise it as 1066mhz but you have to set the clocks and timing yourself. On their website they recommend running it at 800mhz at 5-5-5-18 but say its 100% tested to run at 1066mhz at 5-5-5-15. When I installed it the timings were 5-7-7-24, I can't remember the clock speed but I think it was 800mhz. Don't care really though, its a lot better then what I had 
Am I voiding my warranty by having it overclocked? I know in general it does but if so, with these, its a serious case of false advertising in my opinion, although there's probably something in the fine print about it :S

EDIT: Sorry about the bad quality pic, only had my phone on me. Also before anyone asks...yes I am upgrading my CPU heatsink


----------



## bomberboysk

Candy said:


> Just bought 4GB Corsair Dominator TWIN2X4096-C5D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bit odd how advertise it as 1066mhz but you have to set the clocks and timing yourself. On their website they recommend running it at 800mhz at 5-5-5-18 but say its 100% tested to run at 1066mhz at 5-5-5-15. When I installed it the timings were 5-7-7-24, I can't remember the clock speed but I think it was 800mhz. Don't care really though, its a lot better then what I had
> Am I voiding my warranty by having it overclocked? I know in general it does but if so, with these, its a serious case of false advertising in my opinion, although there's probably something in the fine print about it :S
> 
> EDIT: Sorry about the bad quality pic, only had my phone on me. Also before anyone asks...yes I am upgrading my CPU heatsink



Some mobos dont get the timings/speed right by default anyhow, i know my memory was detected as 7-7-7-20 and the real timings are 9-9-9-27.


----------



## Kornowski

Nah, you're good to OC them. Well, technically, you wouldn't be OC'ing them, 'cause at the moment, they're downclocked


----------



## Candy

bomberboysk said:


> Some mobos dont get the timings/speed right by default anyhow, i know my memory was detected as 7-7-7-20 and the real timings are 9-9-9-27.



I'm pretty sure they do come underclocked normally though, at least that's what I've heard other people say, but with the odd timings I got, it could have been what you were talking about, cos I'm pretty sure its supposed to come at the recommended settings of 800mhz, 5-5-5-18. 
I just realised, when I changed the timings, it had the correct defaults in the 'Option 1' list. So I think you were right.


----------



## Candy

Kornowski said:


> Nah, you're good to OC them. Well, technically, you wouldn't be OC'ing them, 'cause at the moment, they're downclocked



Sweet. When I get some time I'm gonna test it all out properly, overclock the CPU etc. and run 3DMark06 again.


----------



## Buzz1927

Just done my new build, pics are a bit crap, tho..


----------



## Archangel

damn you!   I hoped I could be rude about your first build, but this actually looks pretty nice.
Hope you don't get the same problem as I had with those Dominator fans tough..   after a fairly short time, they started making a lot of noise when I started up my pc (as if the grease in the bearings leaked to 1 side, so they were running dry on startup.)  after a minute they'd run normal.   so its not THAT bad, but it was annoying, so I took that thingy out of my pc.


----------



## Shane

Looks great Buzzy.....Whats the specs?


----------



## Archangel

Pentium 486
512kB RAM (with shared video ram)
4Mb hdd


----------



## Shane

Archangel said:


> Pentium 486
> 512kB RAM (with shared video ram)
> 4Mb hdd



Damn now thats a rig! 

I bet he has that 486 overclocked too


----------



## Buzz1927

Archangel said:


> damn you!   I hoped I could be rude about your first build, but this actually looks pretty nice.
> Hope you don't get the same problem as I had with those Dominator fans tough..   after a fairly short time, they started making a lot of noise when I started up my pc (as if the grease in the bearings leaked to 1 side, so they were running dry on startup.)  after a minute they'd run normal.   so its not THAT bad, but it was annoying, so I took that thingy out of my pc.


It's my second build, sold the first one to my sister  (you could probably have been rude about that one, as well!) Thanks for the tip about the dominator fan, I'll keep an eye on it.



Nevakonaza said:


> Looks great Buzzy.....Whats the specs?


Err, E8500, gtx260, 4Gb ram, WD 1tb hdd, Seasoninic 700W, Gigabyte EP45- UD3P



Archangel said:


> Pentium 486
> 512kB RAM (with shared video ram)
> 4Mb hdd


That was my first build!


----------



## Shane

Buzz1927 said:


> Err, E8500, gtx260, 4Gb ram, WD 1tb hdd, Seasoninic 700W, Gigabyte EP45- UD3P



Nice!!!


----------



## ScOuT

Buzz1927 said:


> Err, E8500, gtx260, 4Gb ram, WD 1tb hdd, Seasoninic 700W, Gigabyte EP45- UD3P



How is that new GTX 260 treating you? Great card:good:


----------



## Buzz1927

ScOuT said:


> How is that new GTX 260 treating you? Great card:good:


Haven't tried any games yet, but it seems to be folding like hell!


----------



## ScOuT

Buzz1927 said:


> Haven't tried any games yet, but it seems to be folding like hell!



Yes it does 

I have done some testing with folding at stock speeds and overclocked. I might get a few seconds difference per percentage point in the work log. Really almost no difference. I have been working alot teaching classes...haven't folded much the last few weeks

enjoy the new card


----------



## Candy

That looks great Buzz! I'm loving that case. Nice work.


----------



## zer0_c00l

Buzz1927 said:


> Err, E8500, gtx260, 4Gb ram, WD 1tb hdd, Seasoninic 700W, Gigabyte EP45- UD3P
> 
> 
> That was my first build!



clean looking build


----------



## jevery

Buzz1927 said:


> Just done my new build, pics are a bit crap, tho..



Very nice job on the Lian Li - Makes me realize how bad my cable management skills are.  What are the front panel accessories?  Fan controller and temp panel?


----------



## Respital

Buzz1927 said:


> Just done my new build, pics are a bit crap, tho..



Now that's amazing cable management! :good:

Too bad they don't have all those power connectors wireless.


----------



## LJN

what my new pc is.






Phenom II X4 920//GeForce GTX 260//1TB Seagate HD//4GB RAM//Vista x64 Ultimate-Ubuntu Hardy Heron (I stick with LTSes) 64 bit dual boot. 

I will show my compiz sexiness when I get get done with it. I just reinstalled both OSes and it was a pain since I got a new HD!


----------



## lovely?

Bit of an update, to show my "metal shop mod"


























i finally got sick of bending my side, so i cut out a 6.5"X5" square, MIG welded four 4" angle irons to the corners, then welded the square to the end of the angle irons.

after that, i drilled some holes and bolted some Lexan to the inside of the box. turned out pretty nicely if i dont say so myself


----------



## ThatGuy16

Thats neat :good:

Been a while. heres another of mine without crossfire again.






And for the heck of it.. 






I've got to do something about my rug, my entertainment crap is half on it and half on hard wood. As well is my couch. I need to paint my room too 

But, i got my sound and video hooked up to my receiver and TV too. HDMI and coaxial.


----------



## Shane

ThatGuy16...love your rig,why you not running Crossfire?


----------



## ThatGuy16

Nevakonaza said:


> ThatGuy16...love your rig,why you not running Crossfire?



I probably haven't played a single game on it in 6 months. 

plus i needed the money to mod my car. One 4850 still maxes everything i play.  :good:


----------



## Bob Jeffery

ThatGuy16 said:


> And for the heck of it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got to do something about my rug, my entertainment crap is half on it and half on hard wood. As well is my couch. I need to paint my room too
> 
> But, i got my sound and video hooked up to my receiver and TV too. HDMI and coaxial.



What kind of speakers are those


----------



## Geoff

ThatGuy16 said:


> I probably haven't played a single game on it in 6 months.
> 
> plus i needed the money to mod my car. One 4850 still maxes everything i play.  :good:


Then you need to update your sig.


----------



## Kornowski

Gotta love Summer :rooleyes:


----------



## Calibretto

Nice temps Danny.

Been awhile since I've posted mine.


----------



## Kornowski

Could that CPU cooler get any bigger!? Haha, very nice man!


----------



## ThatGuy16

Bob Jeffery said:


> What kind of speakers are those


KLH 12" woofers, 250w. Model # 9025B.

They are loud, the best sounding speakers for the buck i have ever heard. I got them at best buy a couple years ago on clearance. I can literally max out my 600w sony receiver and they wont go out of phase, but its so loud i can't hardly stand it without ear plugs. I'm not being sarcastic either, they're awesome for what i paid for them. :good:


			
				[-0MEGA-];1254537 said:
			
		

> Then you need to update your sig.



i will 

EDIT: my watercooling is still going strong! I need the clean the radiator though. heh.


----------



## bomberboysk

Kornowski said:


> Gotta love Summer :rooleyes:



What kinda ambients on that ...


----------



## salman

Here's my system, I decided to keep everything natural and not tidy up 
My rooms normally quite tidy, just I've been home all day revising.

An over view:





Nothing too special in here:





My Technics HiFi- and most prized possession. My parents bought it for £900 when I was about 18 months old making the hifi about 16yrs old. Haha my folks were cool back in the day, they would never spend any where near that kind of money now.


----------



## Kornowski

bomberboysk said:


> What kinda ambients on that ...



I have no idea. That's on air though!


----------



## jevery

Here's Mine


----------



## bomberboysk

jevery said:


> Here's Mine



Looks really nice, love the lian-li case:good:


----------



## bullzi

I've got the same Kingston keyboard, I freaking love it..


----------



## jevery

bomberboysk said:


> Looks really nice, love the lian-li case:good:



Thanks 



bullzi said:


> I've got the same Kingston keyboard, I freaking love it..



Yea, they got a nice snap to the keys don't they.


----------



## bullzi

jevery said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, they got a nice snap to the keys don't they.



Yea, I really like laptop keys, so I grabbed that keyboard. 

Overall setup, dual 22" dells, 360, onkyo receiver, sony bookshelf speakers and 360


























This antec case I grabbed for free from work. Came to me as an offwhite case, i took it down to brushed aluminum with a grinder/wire brush attachment and painted everything else black. 

This pc just needs to hold me till I get another job and can afford a good computer again..


----------



## jevery

bullzi said:


> dual 22" dells



Sure got a lot of monitor real estate there! Must be like watching a tennis game.


----------



## Candy

Got a new case today, so thought I'd throw some pictures up.
Its a CoolerMaster Storm Scout.

Things I like about it:
-All black, looks stealthy 
-Including all black interior!
-Tinted side window.
-Red LED fans.
-LED light on/off button.
-Main panel on top of case, leaving the front looking nice and 'clean'.
-Tool less design on 3.5" and 5.25" drive bays.
-Dust filters on front mesh and PSU fan intake.
-PSU on bottom.
-Enough room for full size (10.5") cards.
-Temps at idle 7 to 10 deg. cooler (with stock fans only), all that really shows is my old case was crap lol.
-Hole in mobo tray to make installing 3rd party CPU cooler easier, I have one in the mail so it will come in handy.

Don't like:
-Only just enough room to hide cables behind side panel.
-Flimsy tool less design on PCI expansion slots.

Thats all I can think of now, I'm sure more will come to me as time goes on.

Pics:


----------



## ScOuT

Candy said:


> Got a new case today, so thought I'd throw some pictures up.
> Its a CoolerMaster Storm Scout.
> 
> 
> -Flimsy tool less design on PCI expansion slots.




I have been waiting for those pics from you...I am at work and can't see them 

I have never seen a tooless system I like yet. I always tear them out and just use screws


****RESERVED FOR COMMENT WHEN I CAN SEE IT****


----------



## Bob Jeffery

Candy said:


> Got a new case today, so thought I'd throw some pictures up.



Whats awesome is that I can fit that card in my stock emachines case!


----------



## Kornowski

Looks amazing! You've done an awesome job on that cable management!


----------



## Archangel

Kornowski said:


> Looks amazing! You've done an awesome job on that cable management!



yes, that case does an awesome job at hiding the cables!   (if you couldnt hid the cables, and it looked neat, then it'd be awesome cable management.    see, you're wrong once again ^^ )



that doesnt take away you've done a good job putting the cables in there Candy.    I just have to disagree with Danny.


----------



## Candy

ScOuT said:


> I have been waiting for those pics from you...I am at work and can't see them
> 
> I have never seen a too less system I like yet. I always tear them out and just use screws
> 
> 
> ****RESERVED FOR COMMENT WHEN I CAN SEE IT****



That sucks! Stupid workplace filters, lol.

Yeah I haven't heard many positive things about them, on any case. I broke the tab off one (it still works, and it came with one spare) when I first tried opening it, it was so much more flimsy then I expected, and they don't hold the cards in firmly enough.

There's still a few cables I need to hide a bit better in there, I got sick of it and it looks ok for now, I'll fix it up when my new cooler arrives.



Kornowski said:


> Looks amazing! You've done an awesome job on that cable management!



Thanks mate! As I said, still need to fix up a few things.



Archangel said:


> yes, that case does an awesome job at hiding the cables!   (if you couldnt hid the cables, and it looked neat, then it'd be awesome cable management.    see, you're wrong once again ^^ )
> 
> 
> 
> that doesnt take away you've done a good job putting the cables in there Candy.    I just have to disagree with Danny.



Haha. Thanks for the comment 

(BTW if anyone's wondering, I do know how to multi-quote lol, I was just in the middle of replying when others posted )


----------



## mep916

Candy said:


> (BTW if anyone's wondering, I do know how to multi-quote lol, I was just in the middle of replying when others posted )



Fixed. 

That's a sick case candy. Looks great.


----------



## Candy

mep916 said:


> Fixed.
> 
> That's a sick case candy. Looks great.



Thanks mep 
Yeah I'm loving it.


----------



## daffyracers03

*my setup*


----------



## ScOuT

Candy said:


>



  Nice...black is the way to go Enjoy it man


----------



## Candy

ScOuT said:


> Nice...black is the way to go Enjoy it man



Thanks mate! Yeah black looks good 'ey.
I was originally gonna get the 690 and do what you did, but I don't reckon I could have got a finish as good as you, then I came across this one and liked the look/price so decided to go with it. Pretty happy with it so far. It would be very hard to hide all the cables if you didn't have a modular PSU though.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

With the new case, motherboard, and 2nd graphics card.


----------



## lovely?

Ethan3.14159 said:


> With the new case, motherboard, and 2nd graphics card.



oh yeah how is the evga treating you? looks great


----------



## Ethan3.14159

lovely? said:


> oh yeah how is the evga treating you? looks great



Good, although I'm having trouble with SLI. The evga is a good chip


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Sorry for the double post. Here's mine with the new Silverstone PSU and some cable management 

And the SLI issue was fixed with the new PSU


----------



## Candy

Nice one man, I like that cooler.


----------



## Kornowski

Looks good, Ethan!

Do you not need to plug the 8pin Power in?


----------



## Shane

Looks great Ethan...

Did you realise you dont actualy need that second GT...Ram or Psu? i think it would look better in my case  jk 

I bet that silver strip on the front of your case where the power button is is a fingerprint nightmare isnt it?


----------



## funkysnair

all of your computers look girly, mine is a proper mans machine.....


----------



## WeatherMan

You couldn't have said that better!


----------



## bomberboysk

funkysnair said:


> all of your computers look girly, mine is a proper mans machine.....



Your missing the correct background
http://images.buycostumes.com/mgen/merchandiser/30538.jpg


----------



## funkysnair

just you all wait until my i7 is up and running (and it wont be in a pink case for sure lol)


----------



## bomberboysk

funkysnair said:


> just you all wait until my i7 is up and running (and it wont be in a pink case for sure lol)



Really? What kinda surprise you gonna throw into your next rig, a baby blue case?


----------



## Geoff

funkysnair said:


> all of your computers look girly, mine is a proper mans machine.....


Loving the pink setup...


----------



## ScOuT

funkysnair said:


> all of your computers look girly, mine is a proper mans machine.....



That's the cherry on top...tell me that's not a little pink car mouse!


----------



## Shane

ScOuT said:


> That's the cherry on top...tell me that's not a little pink car mouse!



Yeah it must be...for his new setup 

Is that pink case an Icute by any chance?


----------



## bomberboysk

Nevakonaza said:


> Yeah it must be...for his new setup
> 
> Is that pink case an Icute by any chance?



Looks like it is:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/I-Cute-Piano-Pink-Tower-Case/dp/B0012CTNZS

Not only is his case pink, but it even talks saying "I-cute"


----------



## Shane

bomberboysk said:


> Looks like it is:
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/I-Cute-Piano-Pink-Tower-Case/dp/B0012CTNZS
> 
> Not only is his case pink, but it even talks saying "I-cute"



Yeah thought it was an Icute,They all look similar.

i had the one with the massive turbine on the front


----------



## ScOuT

You know as long as you are a member of this forum...the pink case will never go away.  That picture will be posted for years to come

Just kidding...your getting by with what you have right now I guess:good:


----------



## funkysnair

well yes it is an i-cute pink, and that is a pink car mouse...

the pc itself isnt bad, its old but not too underpowered

intel E6300 @2.2ghz
2gig ddr2 800mhz
gigabyte GA-73PVM-S2
antec 400watt psu
geforce 8800gt
20x dvdrw....

i am using my saitek eclipse II keyboard,logitech G5 mouse and logitech usb headset-them 3 together nearly cos as much as the build itself.

plays call of duty 4 and 5 no problems so im happy at the moment


----------



## ScOuT

funkysnair said:


> plays call of duty 4 and 5 no problems so im happy at the moment



That's all that matters

Even I am looking forward to your new build...like I said...work log is a must


----------



## bomberboysk

ScOuT said:


> That's all that matters
> 
> Even I am looking forward to your new build...like I said...work log is a must



Yeah, better have a worklog or the pink case shall haunt you


----------



## funkysnair

well you might be waiting for a while...

my motherboard was paid for last saturday and he has just emailed me this morning saying he has posted it!!

i still need to buy a 1000watt corsair psu and 3 4890gpus! could be a while to get it all built


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Kornowski said:


> Looks good, Ethan!
> 
> Do you not need to plug the 8pin Power in?



I didn't plug it in yet because it ruins the whole cable management look I had going. 



Nevakonaza said:


> Looks great Ethan...
> 
> Did you realise you dont actualy need that second GT...Ram or Psu? i think it would look better in my case  jk
> 
> I bet that silver strip on the front of your case where the power button is is a fingerprint nightmare isnt it?



Haha, but I do need them.  The strip is a dust nightmare as well.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Haven't posted a new pic in a while. I need some good case shots of the interior.


----------



## ScOuT

funkysnair said:


> i still need to buy a 1000watt corsair psu and 3 4890gpus! could be a while to get it all built





When you fire that thing up...a wormhole will be made 

The things men do to play a $40 game


----------



## barney.stinson

voyagerfan99 said:


> Haven't posted a new pic in a while. I need some good case shots of the interior.



Well nice setup there but the keyboard doesnt look like g15 mines different

and whats that rod supporting the upper bunk bed in front of you PC


----------



## voyagerfan99

barney.stinson said:


> Well nice setup there but the keyboard doesnt look like g15 mines different
> 
> and whats that rod supporting the upper bunk bed in front of you PC



It's actually supporting the desk. It doesn't really bother me but if I take it off the desk will be too heavy.


----------



## barney.stinson

and what about the G15 
and is that your usual position of the mous because using the computer thatways looks pretty difficult


----------



## voyagerfan99

barney.stinson said:


> and what about the G15
> and is that your usual position of the mous because using the computer thatways looks pretty difficult



It's the first generation G15. Nothing else.

And the mouse is better there because it's just at the right level. I sit with my chair about a foot and a half above the ground so it's right at elbow height. It also allows me to rest my arm on the drawer when I'm using the mouse.


----------



## Shane

ScOuT said:


> When you fire that thing up...a wormhole will be made
> 
> The things men do to play a $40 game



Immagine his power bill


----------



## barney.stinson

Ok i never saw that series of G15 thanks for the info


----------



## bomberboysk

barney.stinson said:


> and what about the G15
> and is that your usual position of the mous because using the computer thatways looks pretty difficult



You should post some pics of your rig


----------



## barney.stinson

I will post the pics i am a bit lazy on uploading and its 19.2 mb so gotta resize them will do it soon enough try this for now
http://www.computerforum.com/70124-new-toy-recently-purchased-items-thread-491.html#post1260784



>


----------



## zer0_c00l

just cleaned her out


----------



## Gareth

Its looking rather dusty and in need of a clean...


----------



## Banjara




----------



## Buzz1927

I changed a few things, the pic doesn't really show it best..


----------



## bomberboysk

Buzz1927 said:


> I changed a few things, the pic doesn't really show it best..



I love that fan, does it have led's on it?


----------



## Buzz1927

bomberboysk said:


> I love that fan, does it have led's on it?


If you mean the orange one, yeah it's got white led's, you can see the arc of one in the top right of the fan


----------



## bomberboysk

Buzz1927 said:


> If you mean the orange one, yeah it's got white led's, you can see the arc of one in the top right of the fan



Nice, if i ever replace my case with something that has a clear side panel im gonna get those fans


----------



## Buzz1927

bomberboysk said:


> Nice, if i ever replace my case with something that has a clear side panel im gonna get those fans


It's the fan on my xigmatek cooler, similar to yours, I'm not sure you can buy the 120mm seperately, although I've got a 140mm I'm gonna put into something soon..


----------



## bomberboysk

Buzz1927 said:


> It's the fan on my xigmatek cooler, similar to yours, I'm not sure you can buy the 120mm seperately, although I've got a 140mm I'm gonna put into something soon..



I think they sell them, if not they are insanely similar:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233015
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233031
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233016


----------



## Buzz1927

bomberboysk said:


> I think they sell them, if not they are insanely similar:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233015
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233031
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233016


The first and third ones are a different colour, the second one is the 140mm I've got knocking about. I don't know why they don't sell the orange one in 120mm, it'd be a good seller, I think..


----------



## bomberboysk

Buzz1927 said:


> The first and third ones are a different colour, the second one is the 140mm I've got knocking about. I don't know why they don't sell the orange one in 120mm, it'd be a good seller, I think..



I think it would be a good seller too. Then again i like orange more than red. I guess the orange fans give you an incentive to purchase the red scorpion>_>


----------



## Candy

Well got a new cooler, and 1TB HDD. Thanks very much to Buzz for hooking me up with them. Also got a P5KPL-CM and E7400 to go with some other parts I had lying around for a new rig for my brother, very happy with them. I'll get pics of that some other time. 
Here's the pics of my new cooler:


----------



## ScOuT

Candy said:


> Here's the pics of my new cooler:



The V8 is like a work of art

What's your temps like? It keeps mine nice and cool without even breaking a sweat


----------



## Candy

ScOuT said:


> The V8 is like a work of art
> 
> What's your temps like? It keeps mine nice and cool without even breaking a sweat



Yeah its good aye! I'm loving it.
Depends on room temperature but usually around 20 at idle, will go lower sometimes. Haven't checked load temps yet. Will do that shortly.
Whats your temps like?


----------



## ScOuT

This is while Folding CPU and GPU client...it gets warm in my case. Not to bad for the processor load. Like you said...It really depend on the room temp. Right now it's about 25c out...pretty warm. 







Normal: Q9300 with slight overclock
Idle - mid to high 30 range
Folding - mid to high 40 range
Burn - mid 50c range


----------



## Candy

That's pretty good!
When my E6750 is at stock clocks (2.66ghz) I was getting the 20 degrees at idle.
I ran Prime95 for a bit and the highest it got to was 39 degrees.
Now I'm doing a bit of overclocking trying to get it stable at 3.5ghz, I just ran Prime95 and it was around the 45 degree mark, it just failed though after 23min


----------



## Ethan3.14159

My desk and computer.


----------



## Fatback

OK here is mine sorry about the quality i lost my USB cord to my camera so I used my blackberry. The color is a more intense red but my phone just couldn't capture it. 
















 That my TV not a monitor.


----------



## bomberboysk

My setup(new desk, well, ive had it but its been in the attic):













My homemade projector:





Picture of it playing top gun on my wall:




^^Looks much better in person, even though its only 640x480, its still decent and pausing it to take a pic made it look kinda blurry.


----------



## Intel_man

Top Gun = awesome movie (although there were lots of flaws in it)


----------



## Fatback

bomberboysk said:


> My setup(new desk, well, ive had it but its been in the attic):




I have the same Saitek X2 Flight Controller's awesome aren't they.


----------



## bomberboysk

Fatback said:


> I have the same Saitek X2 Flight Controller's awesome aren't they.


Joystick spring sucks imo, replaced it with one a good bit stiffer, but other than that its pretty sweet. Gonna grab a pro flight headset and pro flight yoke though in a few months.



Intel_man said:


> Top Gun = awesome movie (although there were lots of flaws in it)


Yeah, very good movie. I agree about the flaws, no such thing as a top gun trophy, even at supersonic you cant be there "in 60 seconds" etc. But still my favorite movie. Best thing is my projector cost me effectively nothing, i had an old 10" portable dvd player, got the ohp from a school auction a few years back for $5, fan to coll lcd panel was free. Just had to buy some bulbs off the internet, and now its awesome for being free..


Also:
Incase anyone has noticed...yes there is always at least a can of pepsi on my desk, if you see the other 4 times or so ive posted updates to my pc area, there has always been a can of pepsi. One of them there is a stack of like 30 cans Although i do drink alot more coffee now and less pepsi..


----------



## Fatback

bomberboysk said:


> Joystick spring sucks imo, replaced it with one a good bit stiffer, but other than that its pretty sweet. Gonna grab a pro flight headset and pro flight yoke though in a few months.QUOTE]
> 
> Really mine are wonderful not a problem out of them I wont to get the pedals to go with them. That pro flight yoke sounds nice I don't think I play enough to get one though. I'm just getting into PC gaming so I'm not to big on spending a lot of money on games and controllers yet but I'm seriously thinking about selling my 360,Xbox,PS3,PS2,PS1,Wii,DS,DS lite,DSi,and my other 6 game systems, and the other 7 working computer I have and going into hardcore PC gaming. I'm a gaming addict in case you didn't notice.


----------



## bomberboysk

Fatback said:


> Really mine are wonderful not a problem out of them I wont to get the pedals to go with them. That pro flight yoke sounds nice I don't think I play enough to get one though. I'm just getting into PC gaming so I'm not to big on spending a lot of money on games and controllers yet but I'm seriously thinking about selling my 360,Xbox,PS3,PS2,PS1,Wii,DS,DS lite,DSi,and my other 6 game systems, and the other 7 working computer I have and going into hardcore PC gaming. I'm a gaming addict in case you didn't notice.


The rudders are supposed to be pretty nice, i use my X52 for flight simulators though. I HIGHLY recommend X-plane, flight simulator X, and the free Flightgear, excellent simulators. Too bad Flight simulator XI is on indefinate hold...


----------



## Fatback

Yea I have Flight Simulator X Gold Edition and its pretty good I got it and the Controllers for free because my dad bought them then found out his HP couldn't play it so I happily took it off his hands. Even with my onboard graphics I play everything on medium high. I'm getting a 4870 in the next month or two so I'll be able to Max it out.


----------



## bomberboysk

Fatback said:


> Yea I have Flight Simulator X Gold Edition and its pretty good I got it and the Controllers for free because my dad bought them then found out his HP couldn't play it so I happily took it off his hands. Even with my onboard graphics I play everything on medium high. I'm getting a 4870 in the next month or two so I'll be able to Max it out.


you playing at full resoloution though? It looks pretty sweet maxxed at 1680x1050, although some things i need to turn down due to my 512mb frame buffer on my 9800gtx.



PohTayToez said:


> Still a work in progress, but what do you think?


Looks nice, you going to end up sleeving psu?


----------



## PohTayToez

Still a work in progress, but what do you think?



bomberboysk said:


> Looks nice, you going to end up sleeving psu?


Yeah I think so.  In the end I'd like to add a couple 6" UV cathodes, sleeve all the wires in UV, replace the molex connectors with UV plastic, and color in the motherboard with UV markers.

(sorry about moving my post, just wanted to resize the pictures)


----------



## Fatback

Im playing at 1280x1024 right now but If I plug my HDMI in then I can play at 1680x1050but not on medium high. I only have one HDMI cable right now and I use that for my 360.


----------



## bomberboysk

Fatback said:


> Im playing at 1280x1024 right now but If I plug my HDMI in then I can play at 4680x1050but not on medium high. I only have one HDMI cable right now and I use that for my 360.


*1680x1050?


----------



## Fatback

bomberboysk said:


> *1680x1050?




lol my bad I never read over what I type.


----------



## charles624

Here is what my set-up looks like up to now


----------



## Fatback

charles624 said:


> Here is what my set-up looks like up to now




Nice is it always that clean or did you clean up for the pic.


----------



## lubo4444

charles624 said:


> Here is what my set-up looks like up to now



Pretty nice man!


----------



## charles624

It's always that clean, except when I do work for school.  
Next step is to set-up my speakers properly ( Hang the back ones in back.)
I'll keep the pictures coming as I add stuff


----------



## just a noob

that lawn chair helps with my overclocking skills(i haven't bothered to lug the other chair down two floors yet lol):





proof of the lawn chair's hax0rz:


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Lawn chair hax0rz FTW! Give me lawn chair plox!


----------



## G25r8cer

I dont think I ever posted up a pic of my new Antec 300. I also added a Kaze Master fan controller and 2 120mm fans.


----------



## ellanky

Ha, like your case there ;D


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ Lol Thanks

I'm in the process of building it up. Just using old parts for now.


----------



## bomberboysk

I Love the three hundred, best budget case out there. Looks good:good: How do you like the fan controller? Im thinking of getting one when i get a new case.


----------



## G25r8cer

I love the fan controller!! It is awesome especially when I go to bed I just turn down the two front fans. That also dims the led's too.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Couple new pics of mine, i'll probably take some aperture pictures tomorrow with the tripod, just a couple quick ones here.

The controller panel isn't hooked up yet, I'm going to be making a switch panel with about four rocker switch's with "on" indicater LEDs, out of a 5.25" bay cover.

Whenever i get some money, I'm going to upgrade everything, including the water cooling and painting the inside of the case.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Put a new power switch on top, and put a rocker switch were it was. And three more in the bays.

I like it much better without the door now.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Does that case come with its own zip code? Looks great.


----------



## Mitch?

i'm going to rape that system.


----------



## Keollyn

It's all blue and stuff.


----------



## bomberboysk

What kinda case is that?


----------



## ThatGuy16

Ethan3.14159 said:


> Does that case come with its own zip code? Looks great.


Actually, i think so... 


Mitch? said:


> i'm going to rape that system.


I'm sure it just might like that. 


Keollyn said:


> It's all blue and stuff.





bomberboysk said:


> What kinda case is that?



Its a Lian Li full tower case, i got it when they went on clearance at Best Buy. They made them for BB under the Rocketfish brand for only a couple months. The case is a lot like the PC-A71B


----------



## Shane

Il post a pic of my updated rig soon,Im just waiting for my new 4890 to be shipped out as i had to RMA the last one.

I warn you now  though....cable management isnt too good


----------



## ThatGuy16

Nevakonaza said:


> Il post a pic of my updated rig soon,Im just waiting for my new 4890 to be shipped out as i had to RMA the last one.
> 
> I warn you now  though....cable management isnt too good



Well then, now is a good time to get started on your cable management.


----------



## Shane

Unless i cut some holes and modify my case i doubt il get it any better than it is now 

Il give it a go though


----------



## kookooshortman55

I have this pic in my CF album, but figured I would post it here.  Took this right after installing the new cooler.  The specs aren't much to brag about, I just like how this picture came out.  Haha


----------



## patrickv

just a noob said:


> that lawn chair helps with my overclocking skills(i haven't bothered to lug the other chair down two floors yet lol):



that's one crazy setup !!  
where's your casing ?


----------



## linkin

Thats one wacked computer. meh, i can't brag. I have an IBM Netvista with only 4 new things: PSU, GPU, DVD-ROM, and RAM...


----------



## Shlouski

I was going to post in here a while ago, but all the pics I had were old and so I waited until I needed to take the sides off. I love this case, its got a lot of space in which to work, I wont ever have any problems fitting the biggest graphics cards in and it has good ventilation. The only thing that I dont like about this case is that I have to remove the front before I can remove the sides and that I dont have a clue who it is made by lol.


----------



## funkysnair

ThatGuy16 said:


> Put a new power switch on top, and put a rocker switch were it was. And three more in the bays.
> 
> I like it much better without the door now.



sorry thatguy16 but i prefered the case with the door on, looks more sleek and stylish!

ive always admired your build for its looks, i think im going to buy the same case and get the interior powder coated black for my phenom build!

think it would look sweet with the black interior and white tubing


----------



## ScOuT

funkysnair said:


> think it would look sweet with the black interior and white tubing



And some white cable sleeves...that would be sick!

How is the build coming along anyway...you have not updated us lately


----------



## funkysnair

ScOuT said:


> And some white cable sleeves...that would be sick!
> 
> How is the build coming along anyway...you have not updated us lately



well my asus p6t se mobo was DOA so i sent it back to supplier, then i ordered my foxconn flaming blade which should be here today!

problem is ive spent the money i was keeping for my 4890 gpu, so ill be using my 8800gt until i get the asus mobo back and sell it then purchase a 4890 gpu!

things havent been going very well on this build!

i have the following still to buy

2x4890 gpu's
1 samsung ssd
corsair hx850watt psu

then ill be happy


----------



## ScOuT

funkysnair said:


> well my asus p6t se mobo was DOA so i sent it back to supplier, then i ordered my foxconn flaming blade which should be here today!
> 
> problem is ive spent the money i was keeping for my 4890 gpu, so ill be using my 8800gt until i get the asus mobo back and sell it then purchase a 4890 gpu!
> 
> things havent been going very well on this build!
> 
> i have the following still to buy
> 
> 2x4890 gpu's
> 1 samsung ssd
> corsair hx850watt psu
> 
> then ill be happy



LOL...that sucks. Once it is all together it will be worth every minute of pain The better half's pink machine is doing well I assume

Flaming Blade + 2 x ATI 4890 + SSD + Liquid Cooling + i7 = pure joy That's going to be one sick machine:good:

When you fire it up let me know...that way I can go to the basement and take shelter. It may create some kind of wormhole I am thinking. If that thing sucks my computer through my Ethernet cable...I am going to be pissed


----------



## funkysnair

ScOuT said:


> LOL...that sucks. Once it is all together it will be worth every minute of pain The better half's pink machine is doing well I assume
> 
> Flaming Blade + 2 x ATI 4890 + SSD + Liquid Cooling + i7 = pure joy That's going to be one sick machine:good:
> 
> When you fire it up let me know...that way I can go to the basement and take shelter. It may create some kind of wormhole I am thinking. If that thing sucks my computer through my Ethernet cable...I am going to be pissed



lmfao....

i hope it gets fired up today, the only thing i am worried about is-what if it wasnt the motherboard that was dead? i didnt have another mobo to test the cpu in!!

the pink pooter has done me well, after a little overclocking, ram upgrade and a 8800gt its been solid-plays cod4 and 5 with no problems


----------



## ScOuT

Why don't you get a couple Nvidia cards and Fold with us....they outperform ATI cards anyway


----------



## funkysnair

ScOuT said:


> Why don't you get a couple Nvidia cards and Fold with us....they outperform ATI cards anyway



the factory overclocked ati 4890's in crossfire outperform the gtx295


----------



## ScOuT

funkysnair said:


> the factory overclocked ati 4890's in crossfire outperform the gtx295



ya...that's true. What's the goal anyway? 200+ FPS in Call of Duty?

Have you played the new maps? They are awesome


----------



## funkysnair

ScOuT said:


> ya...that's true. What's the goal anyway? 200+ FPS in Call of Duty?
> 
> Have you played the new maps? They are awesome



no i havent patched the game yet, got to wait until =TDK= patch there servers sometime today, 200+fps would be nice


----------



## ThatGuy16

funkysnair said:


> sorry thatguy16 but i prefered the case with the door on, looks more sleek and stylish!
> 
> ive always admired your build for its looks, i think im going to buy the same case and get the interior powder coated black for my phenom build!
> 
> think it would look sweet with the black interior and white tubing



Thanks. I liked it with the door, but seems sort of pointless to have everything on the front like i do now without being able to see it. Though, with the door, it gets aggravating opening it because it opens toward me, instead of the other direction..

And as soon as i get a new job, I'm going to be re building it. New hardware, water block, 1/2" ID tubing all around (i like the white tubing idea too!), and I'll be painting the inside of the case matte black. :good:


----------



## funkysnair




----------



## ThatGuy16

Nice! i really want one of those reservoirs.


----------



## Geoff

ThatGuy16 said:


> Nice! i really want one of those reservoirs.


Are you using the one I sold to you still?


----------



## ThatGuy16

[-0MEGA-];1284690 said:
			
		

> Are you using the one I sold to you still?



haha, yes. Actually, everything is still the same except the tubing.


----------



## funkysnair

my pc is going back into the antec 1200 using white tubing and a tripple and dual rad to cool the cpu lol, i have a lot of parts lying around


----------



## ThatGuy16

A little overkill much, there.. uh... funky? lol.



i moved the reservoir, i looks much better. Though the inlet tube is now too long, lol.

Cables are messy now though, i need to drill some holes for some "management". Since i put those switches in, it didn't help matters thats for sure..


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Soooo sexy.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

You say the cables are messy... I can't find said messiness!


----------



## MBGraphics

He's a neat freak perfectionist


----------



## bomberboysk

funkysnair said:


>


Looking good Im surprised you didnt go for the bloodrage with its included waterblock


----------



## funkysnair

bomberboysk said:


> Looking good Im surprised you didnt go for the bloodrage with its included waterblock



nah whats the point in paying an extra £35 for a motherboard with a water block? would rather buy my own so atleast i could choose the quality!

looking into water cooling my mobo nb/sb and mosfets, but thats in the future


----------



## funkysnair

swift change of case (3hrs later)
















what ye think?


----------



## ScOuT

funkysnair said:


> what ye think?



I like

It will be much better when the 4890s get in I can hardly see the 8800GT in there Looks like a sound card

***EDIT***

That case looks huge...got a shot of the rad?


----------



## funkysnair

ScOuT said:


> I like
> 
> It will be much better when the 4890s get in I can hardly see the 8800GT in there Looks like a sound card
> 
> ***EDIT***
> 
> That case looks huge...got a shot of the rad?


----------



## bomberboysk

funkysnair said:


> nah whats the point in paying an extra £35 for a motherboard with a water block? would rather buy my own so atleast i could choose the quality!
> 
> looking into water cooling my mobo nb/sb and mosfets, but thats in the future


True, but its not like you dont get better vreg/voltage control and whatnot though too Looking sweet, love the white tubing.


----------



## funkysnair

thanx dude


----------



## G25r8cer

Update: Installed Side window and Cold cathode


----------



## kazkepox

g25racer said:


> Update: Installed Side window and Cold cathode



dude can you take a picture of your desk? from the corner I saw it looked custom made...


----------



## Shane

Looks great g25racer


----------



## voyagerfan99

kazkepox said:


> dude can you take a picture of your desk? from the corner I saw it looked custom made...



Guess you've never seen his racing rig before have you?


----------



## kazkepox

voyagerfan99 said:


> Guess you've never seen his racing rig before have you?



nooooo, but I planned to build a steampunk desk like that, (built for all gaming peripherals.


----------



## Ramodkk

voyagerfan99 said:


> Guess you've never seen his racing rig before have you?



Didn't he sell it or something? Lol I remember something about it.

It's kick-ass nonetheless


----------



## G25r8cer

Ramomar said:


> Didn't he sell it or something? Lol I remember something about it.
> 
> It's kick-ass nonetheless



Didnt sell it but, I tried to

Here it is right now


----------



## bomberboysk

g25racer said:


> Didnt sell it but, I tried to
> 
> Here it is right now


Ive been looking to build something similar, do have any links to plans or whatnot? Looks nice


----------



## kazkepox

still want to sell it?


----------



## G25r8cer

kazkepox said:


> still want to sell it?



For the right price I would!! PM Me


----------



## G25r8cer

bomberboysk said:


> Ive been looking to build something similar, do have any links to plans or whatnot? Looks nice



Srry no plans. I just started building it and thats how it turned out. lol


----------



## kazkepox

bomberboysk said:


> Ive been looking to build something similar, do have any links to plans or whatnot? Looks nice




Bomber I could draw up some plans form the pictures I see. Ill draw them up for you and put them on here for all to see


----------



## kazkepox

g25racer said:


> For the right price I would!! PM Me



hate to say this, but, now that I mention it, I could just build one >.< hehe, but keep in touch I sent you a pm


----------



## bomberboysk

g25racer said:


> Srry no plans. I just started building it and thats how it turned out. lol


I might end up doing the same once i get my attic finished, heh, i might build an entire little room up there for that.


----------



## kazkepox

heres what I came up with, I'll put up some general measurements but I would measure according to how tall you want it and whatnot.


----------



## kazkepox

i put the computer cubby hole there because thats what I would make


----------



## G25r8cer

Just a little tip: Get some long drawer slides for the keyboard tray. That way you can slide it away when not in use. 

I got 100lb drawer slides for my keyboard tray. I could sit on my keyboard tray no problem.


----------



## Archangel

you know... that might actually be worth doing.    We still have 2 Recaro seats, on rails standing in the garage..


----------



## Vizy

g25racer said:


> Just a little tip: Get some long drawer slides for the keyboard tray. That way you can slide it away when not in use.
> 
> I got 100lb drawer slides for my keyboard tray. I could sit on my keyboard tray no problem.



You weigh less than 100lbs?


----------



## Fatback

Vizy93 said:


> You weigh less than 100lbs?



I believe you would add each side together for a total support of 200 pounds but I'm probably wrong about that.


----------



## bomberboysk

Fatback said:


> I believe you would add each side together for a total support of 200 pounds but I'm probably wrong about that.


Plus, rated for 100lbs means they can prolly handle more than that..they are just rated for 100lbs. Also, youd of course need to subtract weight of drawer, etc.


----------



## Fatback

bomberboysk said:


> Plus, rated for 100lbs means they can prolly handle more than that..they are just rated for 100lbs. Also, youd of course need to subtract weight of drawer, etc.



Yep that is just a safe limit and to discourage fat people(me) from siting on it


----------



## Gooberman

Lol how much do you weigh :0 (I might weigh more!)


----------



## G25r8cer

I'll tale more pics when I get back from work.


----------



## kazkepox

i'm gonna go to local junkyards for a seat, lets see if I can find something sporty >.<


----------



## Ramodkk

Long time no post, here's an update. Just installed a Rosewill card reader I bought from the Egg:


----------



## kazkepox

what ever happened to pics after work?


----------



## G25r8cer

kazkepox said:


> what ever happened to pics after work?



Srry camera is packed away now (not mine) and were leaving for vacation tomorrow morning. I'll be gone for a week


----------



## aviation_man

Ramomar said:


> Long time no post, here's an update. Just installed a Rosewill card reader I bought from the Egg:



Looks like you got yourself a good hunk of a g-card there eh?? Nice


----------



## kazkepox

g25racer said:


> Srry camera is packed away now (not mine) and were leaving for vacation tomorrow morning. I'll be gone for a week



dang, ah well, I got me parents support for building it so I'm cool. I just need to figure out how much wood and materials are gonna cost...


----------



## Hugh9191

kazkepox said:


> heres what I came up with, I'll put up some general measurements but I would measure according to how tall you want it and whatnot.



That all looks good but I'd be careful putting the computer in a little cupboard. I'd just leave it on the floor next to it all but if you do want it in a cupboard make sure it has enough ventilation so's it won't overheat.


----------



## kazkepox

Hugh9191 said:


> That all looks good but I'd be careful putting the computer in a little cupboard. I'd just leave it on the floor next to it all but if you do want it in a cupboard make sure it has enough ventilation so's it won't overheat.



well the back of the cubby was gonna have a built in fan.


----------



## bomberboysk

kazkepox said:


> well the back of the cubby was gonna have a built in fan.


And computer cases have 3-4 fans easy. Plus putting an intake fan would screw things up because the rear fans on a case are usually exhaust(psu/rear case fan).


----------



## kazkepox

also, not to out-do racer, i'm gonna put a joystick in front of the seat and have a cup-holder/ controller holder. it'll be so cool. maybe if I get some money ill put a thrust controller on the left side...


----------



## bomberboysk

This is going onto my list of things to do, first i have to finish meh attic.


----------



## kazkepox

so my racing setup is coming into a reality. I got the wood and I may have a seat, if not I can go to a junkyard and get one. its just a matter of getting a racing wheel and shifter... so yay me.


----------



## zombine210

cleaned up my command center this weekend 





got so much crap and nowhere to put it  i need a bigger desks.


i also modded my NES pc with front usb ports and added a rear fan to keep it cooler 




that little box next to it will house a internal hard drive; i gotta take it out of the Antec rig (currently three disks in there) i also gotta install that second 4870 for crossfire


----------



## kazkepox

WOOT I got the wood and tools today so I can start building the "G25racer"

(yes, that is what I'm calling it.)


----------



## kazkepox

Woohoo I started building it today and got the basics done, just have to build the part where the mouse and shifter goes and i'll be pretty much done. (also got a seat woohoo)


----------



## G25r8cer

Please dont name it after me. Copying someone is not cool


----------



## mep916

g25racer said:


> Please dont name it after me. Copying someone is not cool



Imitation is the highest form of flattery. Consider it a compliment. If you wanted to keep your design or idea secret, you shouldn't have shared it with the world.


----------



## G25r8cer

mep916 said:


> Imitation is the highest form of flattery. Consider it a compliment. If you wanted to keep your design or idea secret, you shouldn't have shared it with the world.



Very True   It kinda makes me want to do some more things to my "cockpit".


----------



## kazkepox

Speak of the devil, I got some pics 

(G25racer, I won't call it that if you don't want me to)

here it is from the front





from the back





this will be the seat for a while





here's the carpet for the "floor board"





here's a floor mat I might use.





and here is Mine and my Dad's 1972 Dodge Challenger (just for fun)




I plan to Paint it black and add the side area for the shifter/mouse. I want to trick it out with cupholders and a car radio if I can


----------



## Jamesreeves_2007

erm, i swear this is was a post your pc picture up not car picture


----------



## kazkepox

well..... maybe i'm putting the pc in the car... yeah, thats it.


----------



## pies

Here's mine currently.


----------



## funkysnair

pies said:


> Here's mine currently.



oooooo red is nice! if your going liquid maksure you get the black tubing, will look really cool


----------



## pies

funkysnair said:


> oooooo red is nice! if your going liquid maksure you get the black tubing, will look really cool


Thanks Right now I have clear tube with red coolant coming tuesday,I'll get  some black tubing then.
The board will be red and black so I figured I'd go red and black on everything I could.
I painted the tops of the water-blocks as well.


----------



## funkysnair

pies said:


> Thanks Right now I have clear tube with red coolant coming tuesday,I'll get  some black tubing then.
> The board will be red and black so I figured I'd go red and black on everything I could.
> I painted the tops of the water-blocks as well.



be warned the red coolant is not as red as you might think, its more orange/red, also under uv it might look pinkish!

black tubing looks really nice

with the case being red i think the black tubing will stand out more


----------



## funkysnair

the coil is red and the tubing is more like orange

but it did look good against the black


----------



## pies

Awesome, thanks.
Once I get all my new water-cooling parts, I'm gonna figure out what else to color.
I may do the power supply top soon.


----------



## funkysnair

it makes your build more personal doesnt it, like a one of a kind!!

i enjoy doing stuff like that, i currently have a tripple rad upfront in my antec-i know its not serious modding but there was alot of effort and thinking went into it!

keep up the good work, but there is point where you go over the top and it looks alittle overdone!

look forward to see more pics mate thumbs up


----------



## ScOuT

Red and Black everything pies

OMG...that computer will be beautiful Keep the pics coming and feed my addiction


----------



## Shane

Yeah its a mess inside! hence this post! 

http://www.computerforum.com/156595-coolermaster-690-mods.html#post1292902






















CF Fanboy?


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Looks good, aside from the cable mess.  How's the Asus cooler? I really like how it looks.

My computer. Added a 2nd hard drive, and spent about an hour cable tying everything. Behind the motherboard tray and all that good stuff. I love that my case has loops for that.


----------



## Ramodkk

Yes, again!


----------



## Shane

Looks good man,Makes me want to spray inside of mine but theres not realy any point.

because my rig sits underneath my desk and you wont see it anyway.


----------



## Ramodkk

For some reason, I computers looks so much better without the side panel  I just want to leave it like that lol


----------



## funkysnair

mine with my new monitor


----------



## Shane

Holy maholy Funkyman....your gonna need a bigger desk 

Looks sweet mate.


----------



## ScOuT

funkysnair said:


> mine with my new monitor



Nice rig...is it finally complete?

Samsung monitors FTW!


----------



## funkysnair

Nevakonaza said:


> Holy maholy Funkyman....your gonna need a bigger desk
> 
> Looks sweet mate.



thanx man, yeh im looking into a new desk, i wanna get another one of these monitors there really good! very impressed



ScOuT said:


> Nice rig...is it finally complete?
> 
> Samsung monitors FTW!



not yet m8

im getting my 4890 tomorrow then i will have to order another and a new psu


----------



## Shane

Whats your Rating in 7? Mines still 5.9,Same as it was in Vista with my GT ..


----------



## funkysnair

mine is the same mate and thas with my 8800gt installed lol!

means nothing really though! just that you can run windows with no performance problems


----------



## Shane

My familys currently using this while my main pc is out of action 






and i forgot to post my lappy.


----------



## patrickv

well haven't posted my scrap metal in a while so here goes 































Shhhhh


----------



## Fatback

Ramomar said:


> Yes, again!



I love the orange and black theme what color orange is that looks like the color I have on my walls. I agree you don't even need a side panel or I would get an all acrylic one. Getting me a new case soon will have to seriously think about painting the inside.


----------



## Kornowski

Found some pictures of how I've had the Antec in the past;











and this is it for now;


----------



## Shane

Looks good mate....why did you remove the side fan?


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks, Shane. It doesn't fit on with the Tuniq Tower there, it's too big, lol.


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Thanks, Shane. It doesn't fit on with the Tuniq Tower there, it's too big, lol.



Ah of course  

Still enjoying that Tuniq danny?

I like my cpu cooler,But its a pain in the Rear end to clean.


----------



## Geoff

Here's mine again, and just to let everyone know the side of the case was only removed for the photos:


----------



## MBGraphics

My rig and I envy yours 
lol


----------



## linkin

patrickv said:


> well haven't posted my scrap metal in a while so here goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhhh



you have the same DVD burner as me! its an LG GSA-H55N right? do you have problems with some DVD's with that? mine does sometimes

Everyone here has better caes than me  lol


----------



## Fatback

linkin93 said:


> you have the same DVD burner as me! its an LG GSA-H55N right? do you have problems with some DVD's with that? mine does sometimes
> 
> Everyone here has better caes than me  lol



Then get you a new one they are really cheap and well worth it in the long run especially if your computer sits right in front of you like mine does. I think I'm going to get this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119203 paint the inside metallic blue and throw some white leds in it might not look to bad and for the $40 price tag you can't beat it.


----------



## patrickv

linkin93 said:


> you have the same DVD burner as me! its an LG GSA-H55N right? do you have problems with some DVD's with that? mine does sometimes



no haven't faced any problems with the LG as of yet


----------



## Geoff

MBGraphics said:


> My rig and I envy yours
> lol


That's what $5,000 will do for ya


----------



## Kornowski

Done some modding today, pictures to come soon!


----------



## ScOuT

Kornowski said:


> Done some modding today, pictures to come soon!



Thanks for the teaser

We'll be waiting


----------



## Kornowski

ScOuT said:


> Thanks for the teaser
> 
> We'll be waiting



I'll upload 'em now I guess 

EDIT: I'll get something to eat, then I'll upload them. I'll let the suspense build up a little more, haha.


----------



## Ramodkk

Do it NOW!


----------



## Shane

Show! pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssseeeeeeeee :good:

We need an official CF Modders team 

@ patrickv....looks good man,I reckon a spray job + cold cathodses and an aftermarket cpu cooler would look awesome in your system.


----------



## Ramodkk

That'd be awesome!


----------



## Kornowski

My graphics cards were getting pretty hot, so I decided to take 'em out and give them a clean. While I had them out I had the idea of putting more fans on the front to blow some cool air in directly at the bottom. As the bottom card wasn't getting much at all.






I was originally going to try and add an 80mm fan at the front, but I didn't have any that weren't super loud (high CFM) or had Green LEDs. Then I remembered I had an OCZ XTC RAM cooler lying around, which had two Blue LED 60mm fans in it. So I stripped them out and cleaned them. 

I tried cutting some foam I had to try and cover some of the front bezels, but it didn't really work;





So I just cable tied the fans together, then cable tied them to the two spare bezels I had;





Then I threw a 120mm fan in the case, angled slightly so it'd point directly at the two graphics cards;





I'll get some better pictures, but this is the result so far;


----------



## Fatback

That is looking really good the 60MM fans looks awesome shinning threw makes me won't to paint and mod mine but my case isn't worth it lol.


----------



## Shane

Looking great dan,

Daymmm...that cpu cooler is massive ...if you ever decide to sell her let me know.

Is that a fan controller i see going into the top of your expansion slots?
where you get it from?

I might buy a new fan controler,Mine only allows control of 3 fans....i now have 4 running at full speed ,Its not all that noisy because theyre good fans but i would like like to control them.

If you have not seen mine yet....






...not got all the cables like i want...added my extra gig of ram and doing my side panel tommorow


----------



## Ramodkk

Excellent work Danny. Like Shane said, we really need to make a CF modding team or something


----------



## patrickv

Nevakonaza said:


> @ patrickv....looks good man,I reckon a spray job + cold cathodses and an aftermarket cpu cooler would look awesome in your system.



yeah thats what am after, blue or red colored ones but I can't seem to find any here


----------



## aviation_man

Kornowski said:


> So I just cable tied the fans together, then cable tied them to the two spare bezels I had;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Those suckers look like they blow some AIR.


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> Looking great dan,
> 
> Daymmm...that cpu cooler is massive ...if you ever decide to sell her let me know.
> 
> Is that a fan controller i see going into the top of your expansion slots?
> where you get it from?
> 
> I might buy a new fan controler,Mine only allows control of 3 fans....i now have 4 running at full speed ,Its not all that noisy because theyre good fans but i would like like to control them.
> 
> If you have not seen mine yet....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...not got all the cables like i want...added my extra gig of ram and doing my side panel tommorow



Haha, you'll be first to know if I ever decide to sell it 

Fan controller? I did have one in there, but I took it out, I didn't really use it, it was just taking up space. In fact, I have one for sale (I think I'll sell it) if you're interested. It'll let you control 4 fans, it has 4 temp sensors you can put in your case and it'll tell you how many watts you're using. 

Man! That looks awesome, really tidy! Awesome work, Shane! I can't wait to see your side panel, don't forget to post some pictures up, it'll look awesome! 




Ramomar said:


> Excellent work Danny. Like Shane said, we really need to make a CF modding team or something



Thanks, Omar. Yeah, for sure we do. Why don't we start a thread, and we can link to all the mod threads people have done. We can use it as a general modding question thread, too.



aviation_man said:


> Those suckers look like they blow some AIR.



Yeah, they aren't too bad. Not too sure what CFM they are, but they do the job.

Here's the case all back together now. GPU temps dropped from 58c idle, to 45c. Don't know what the load temps are yet though.


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Haha, you'll be first to know if I ever decide to sell it
> 
> Fan controller? I did have one in there, but I took it out, I didn't really use it, it was just taking up space. In fact, I have one for sale (I think I'll sell it) if you're interested. It'll let you control 4 fans, it has 4 temp sensors you can put in your case and it'll tell you how many watts you're using.
> 
> Man! That looks awesome, really tidy! Awesome work, Shane! I can't wait to see your side panel, don't forget to post some pictures up, it'll look awesome!



Yeah thanks,Even though my cpu cooler is okay...i think i could get better temps.

Whats teh name of that fan controller?

I should (fingers crossed) have my panel cut today....ive got to pick up some blades for my Jig saw as the ones i have now are crap and i dont want to wreck my side panel 

How easy was your cable managment dan? mine was a nightmare...seriusly i didnt think the cabels would reach lol


----------



## linkin

look at that poor pci slot jammed between those 2 graphics cards...
lol


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> Yeah thanks,Even though my cpu cooler is okay...i think i could get better temps.
> 
> Whats teh name of that fan controller?
> 
> I should (fingers crossed) have my panel cut today....ive got to pick up some blades for my Jig saw as the ones i have now are crap and i dont want to wreck my side panel
> 
> How easy was your cable managment dan? mine was a nightmare...seriusly i didnt think the cabels would reach lol



It's the Zalman ZM MFC2.

Awesome, I'm really looking forward to seeing the final outcome! 

Far from easy, it was a nightmare. Once you've got it done though, it's not too hard to move a few things around. Mine wasn't so much the length of the cables, but trying to fit them all behind the MOBO tray. 



linkin93 said:


> look at that poor pci slot jammed between those 2 graphics cards...
> lol



Haha, there's no space at all... for anything.


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> It's the Zalman ZM MFC2.
> 
> Awesome, I'm really looking forward to seeing the final outcome!
> 
> Far from easy, it was a nightmare. Once you've got it done though, it's not too hard to move a few things around. Mine wasn't so much the length of the cables, but trying to fit them all behind the MOBO tray.



How much you looking for that fan controller?

Its the one with LCD display right?


----------



## Ramodkk

Danny, looks like your case manages light flow instead of air flow with all the blue LED light 



Kornowski said:


> Thanks, Omar. Yeah, for sure we do. Why don't we start a thread, and we can link to all the mod threads people have done. We can use it as a general modding question thread, too.



Well, what are you waiting for? Lol just kidding. I'll PM you a list with mod thread links, I guess you can take it from there, I mean, you're the thread-maker for things like this, lol


----------



## Jamesreeves_2007

Heres my beast


----------



## Russian777

Kornowski said:


> My graphics cards were getting pretty hot, so I decided to take 'em out and give them a clean. While I had them out I had the idea of putting more fans on the front to blow some cool air in directly at the bottom. As the bottom card wasn't getting much at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was originally going to try and add an 80mm fan at the front, but I didn't have any that weren't super loud (high CFM) or had Green LEDs. Then I remembered I had an OCZ XTC RAM cooler lying around, which had two Blue LED 60mm fans in it. So I stripped them out and cleaned them.
> 
> I tried cutting some foam I had to try and cover some of the front bezels, but it didn't really work;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I just cable tied the fans together, then cable tied them to the two spare bezels I had;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I threw a 120mm fan in the case, angled slightly so it'd point directly at the two graphics cards;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get some better pictures, but this is the result so far;



awesome pc. Great fan mod's.


----------



## kazkepox

for anyone that knows I building a desk like g25racer's I have a question, I wanted a different way to mount the keyboard because so far I have spent like 0$ on this project and I am almost done, I just need a way to mount the keyboard without buying drawer slides. help me out?


----------



## funkysnair

kazkepox said:


> for anyone that knows I building a desk like g25racer's I have a question, I wanted a different way to mount the keyboard because so far I have spent like 0$ on this project and I am almost done, I just need a way to mount the keyboard without buying drawer slides. help me out?



maybe try starting another thread? you might get more answers


----------



## kazkepox

yeah true, o been on this thread for weeks and still ain't got the hang of it lol.


----------



## Fatback

I havent posted mine in a while 

Cable management is not the best with my case especially combined with the long cables of a corsair PSU.










My side fan quit working I'm not going to bother replacing it because i'm about to get a new case.





Not a bad chair somebody gave it to me for free after my lazyboy broke threw the orange throw over it and now it doesn't look so bad.





My other setup just a basic internet PC threw a bunch of parts I had laying around in it.


----------



## kazkepox

for pieces just "laying around" I say you did pretty good, perfect for work and internet. lol we also have the same printer (just noticed) once again perfect for work.


----------



## Fatback

kazkepox said:


> for pieces just "laying around" I say you did pretty good, perfect for work and internet. lol we also have the same printer (just noticed) once again perfect for work.



Yea it's not to bad once I get my new case for my gaming rig I will throw everything into the other case. I never hardly use my printer I only bought it because it was on sale for $30 at walmart I have had it for a year and have never replace the ink in it lol. I have about 20 other computer laying around most just need RAM, HDD, or a OS after I get finished upgrade my gaming rig I'm going to start fixing them up and selling them.


----------



## kazkepox

ha, send one my way if you got too many >.<


----------



## Ramodkk

@ Fatback, you might wanna fix the resolution on that big screen


----------



## Fatback

Ramomar said:


> @ Fatback, you might wanna fix the resolution on that big screen



My resolution is at 1024x768 which in the manual is the recommended for my TV when I try other resolutions then everything looks small and out of proportion.



kazkepox said:


> ha, send one my way if you got too many >.<



There is nothing in there you would won't most of them is P4 and P3 systems expect for 2 that have lower end core 2 duos


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Fatback said:


> My resolution is at 1024x768 which in the manual is the recommended for my TV when I try other resolutions then everything looks small and out of proportion.



That's odd, it should be 1360x768 if your TV is 720p.


----------



## Fatback

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> That's odd, it should be 1360x768 if your TV is 720p.



The odd thing is my TV is 1080P but in the manual the recommande res for PC's is 1024x768 even stranger my computer dosen't even give me an option to pick 1360x768 as my res only 600x480, 800x600, 1024x768, 1152x864, 1280x960, and 1280x1024 and this is coming from catalyst control center.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Fatback said:


> The odd thing is my TV is 1080P but in the manual the recommande res for PC's is 1024x768 even stranger my computer dosen't even give me an option to pick 1360x768 as my res only 600x480, 800x600, 1024x768, 1152x864, 1280x960, and 1280x1024 and this is coming from catalyst control center.



How do you have it connected?


----------



## Fatback

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> How do you have it connected?



DVI to VGA adapter on my graphics card and VGA on the TV.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Fatback said:


> DVI to VGA adapter on my graphics card and VGA on the TV.



That's probably it. It's likely that it only accepts those resolutions over VGA. If you got a DVI to HDMI cable it would probably do 1080p.


----------



## Fatback

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> That's probably it. It's likely that it only accepts those resolutions over VGA. If you got a DVI to HDMI cable it would probably do 1080p.



Yea that's what I was thinking because when I was using the onboard graphics with HDMI 1080P would show up but since I installed the 4850 it's gone. Do you think it would be better for me to use HD component cable and the adapter that came with the card.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Fatback said:


> Yea that's what I was thinking because when I was using the onboard graphics with HDMI 1080P would show up but since I installed the 4850 it's gone. Do you think it would be better for me to use HD component cable and the adapter that came with the card.



The quality probably wouldn't be as good as with VGA, but you can give it a try if you have a set of cables lying around, and see if it allows for 1080p also.


----------



## Fatback

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> The quality probably wouldn't be as good as with VGA, but you can give it a try if you have a set of cables lying around, and see if it allows for 1080p also.



I will try that soon the weird thing is I just went to display setting in the control panel and 1360x768 was there but when I tried to change it there was no picture until it switched back to 1024x768 weird.


----------



## Shane

My newly modded Coolermaster 690 

Before:







After:


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Damn that looks good.


----------



## G25r8cer

The antec 300 painting is done


----------



## Ramodkk

Good job g25!


----------



## TechShark

Ramomar said:


> Yes, again!




My favorite so far


----------



## TechShark

Heres my Comp!


----------



## Luke2

*Here is my i7 Rig*






















Antec 902 Case
Gigabyte EX-58 UD4P
Core i7 OCed to 3.8 with CM V8 (Scythe Fan)
OCZ Platinum 1600 6GB
ATI Radeon 4870x2 
Enermax Infinity 720W

*What you guys think ?*


----------



## Ramodkk

Looks nice and clean!


----------



## funkysnair

what ram cooler is that?


----------



## Luke2

Newegg.com - Patriot PEVF Fan & Heatsinks - Memory & Chipset Cooling


----------



## Hugh9191

After a hard disk failure has put my main rig temporarily out of action I thought I'd share my current (spare) rig with you.

The front.





The internals.





The cable management is (if I may say so myself) brilliant. My favourite thing about it is the hard disk frame!


----------



## Shane

Awesome mate 

Whats the specs of that beauty?

I have a spare AMD rig...doing nothing,I would realy like to make use of it but cant think of anything 

Ideas?


----------



## Hugh9191

Nevakonaza said:


> Awesome mate
> 
> Whats the specs of that beauty?
> 
> I have a spare AMD rig...doing nothing,I would realy like to make use of it but cant think of anything
> 
> Ideas?



It's a 1.7 ghz Pentium 4 machine with 2 whole gigs of ram, a 40 gig hdd and 128MB nvidia GeForce FX 5200 card.

I've also put a 300 gig hard disk that I have all my music and videos on that I used in my good rig.

It's running XP Pro.

In the past this has been my PC that I've used to try stuff out on, I've used it as a Linux file server and domain controller and I had plans to make a HTPC out of it too.

The linux server one was good fun so that may be an idea for your AMD rig.


----------



## Shane

But what could it actualy serve if i did set it up as a server?

It has 1.25Gb of ram,2ghz Sempron...120gb hard drive,Radeon 9600 pro


----------



## Hugh9191

Nevakonaza said:


> But what could it actualy serve if i did set it up as a server?
> 
> It has 1.25Gb of ram,2ghz Sempron...120gb hard drive,Radeon 9600 pro



mine had 768 megs of ram when I had it serving. It was quite handy to have a server so I could get at any of my files from any computer. It's useful if you have a HTPC or laptop or something like that.


----------



## Shane

Hugh9191 said:


> mine had 768 megs of ram when I had it serving. It was quite handy to have a server so I could get at any of my files from any computer. It's useful if you have a HTPC or laptop or something like that.



Well i do have a Laptop...But all of my data such as music,setup files etc are all on my External 500gb hard drive,so i can just transfer files between laptop/pc from that so there realy wouldnt be any point in me setting the old pc up to do that....if thats what you mean.

People say that you dont need a great pc to host games on,I could host a server for cod4/5 i think but then you run into limits from the isp i think...then you have the increased elec bills (especialy if its on 24/7)


----------



## funkysnair

i think if anything a home server would be the best route, i do think a gaming server would be out of your spec, you do need a decent spec pc to have as a game server!!

atleast decent ram and cpu


----------



## kazkepox

Nevakonaza said:


> Well i do have a Laptop...But all of my data such as music,setup files etc are all on my External 500gb hard drive,so i can just transfer files between laptop/pc from that so there realy wouldnt be any point in me setting the old pc up to do that....if thats what you mean.
> 
> People say that you dont need a great pc to host games on,I could host a server for cod4/5 i think but then you run into limits from the isp i think...then you have the increased elec bills (especialy if its on 24/7)



what about a folding computer?


----------



## Shane

kazkepox said:


> what about a folding computer?



Well.....i dont think the Sempron 2800+ would do all that good at folding 

It would have to be switched on all the time,again power bills.

Its not my house i live in,so even though i obviusly pay my board to live here....its not right just to have it switched on all the while pumping up those bills.


----------



## funkysnair

Nevakonaza said:


> Well.....i dont think the Sempron 2800+ would do all that good at folding
> 
> It would have to be switched on all the time,again power bills.
> 
> Its not my house i live in,so even though i obviusly pay my board to live here....its not right just to have it switched on all the while pumping up those bills.



not just the spec of the pc for folding but the amount of time its online

and for gaming server its your upload for a gaming, mine is 1.6meg and it would do for a 10player server but is it worth it?


----------



## Hugh9191

I once read it costs about 10 quid a month to power a pc 24/7.

Plus you don't need it on all the time, just power it on in the morning and off at night. They can also be useful if you download a lot so you can leave stuff going instead of leaving your main machine on for it. It can also be useful for backups. When I had my server all my data was nicely backed up so if I deleted anything I could get it back quickly and easily.


----------



## funkysnair

Hugh9191 said:


> I once read it costs about 10 quid a month to power a pc 24/7.
> 
> Plus you don't need it on all the time, just power it on in the morning and off at night. They can also be useful if you download a lot so you can leave stuff going instead of leaving your main machine on for it. It can also be useful for backups. When I had my server all my data was nicely backed up so if I deleted anything I could get it back quickly and easily.



thats not too bad really thats like £2.50 a week i could live with that myself, thought it would have been more


----------



## Hugh9191

funkysnair said:


> thats not too bad really thats like £2.50 a week i could live with that myself, thought it would have been more



yea. that's how I justified it, I don't know if it's true though!


----------



## Aastii

Hugh9191 said:


> After a hard disk failure has put my main rig temporarily out of action I thought I'd share my current (spare) rig with you.
> 
> The front.



i love your case!!


----------



## Hugh9191

Aastii said:


> i love your case!!



Isn't it beautiful!?! I had my main rig in that case for a while before I got a niceish one.

I got given it a while a go with another (but broken) pentium 4 system inside.

As you may guess from the tape drive it used to be a server before I got it and emptied it.


----------



## Aastii

Hugh9191 said:


> Isn't it beautiful!?! I had my main rig in that case for a while before I got a niceish one.
> 
> I got given it a while a go with another (but broken) pentium 4 system inside.
> 
> As you may guess from the tape drive it used to be a server before I got it and emptied it.



if i knew where to get one, i would. It is large, moddable and looks so damn good. It is the classic computer chassis with the white/grey plastic and square, dimpled shape... I love it


----------



## Hugh9191

Aastii said:


> if i knew where to get one, i would. It is large, moddable and looks so damn good. It is the classic computer chassis with the white/grey plastic and square, dimpled shape... I love it



I do quite like the look of it if I'm honest, but it's hideous to build in, half of the standoffs are screwless peg things which are awful to get in and don't stay in properly and you've got no chance of cable management. Although it could possibly be modded to fix that.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Some updated pics of my case:
















And I've moved to college (New Jersey Institute of Technology) and I brought my desktop with me.


----------



## Fatback

voyagerfan99 said:


> Some updated pics of my case:



Holy cables batman 

BUY SOME ZIP TIES


----------



## voyagerfan99

Fatback said:


> Holy cables batman
> 
> BUY SOME ZIP TIES



I've zip-tied everything I can already!


----------



## Fatback

voyagerfan99 said:


> I've zip-tied everything I can already!



Time to go modular or a case upgrade that is just ridiculous

Can't you fit some behind the motherboard or something. Stuff them in the CD drive bays or something


----------



## voyagerfan99

Fatback said:


> Time to go modular or a case upgrade that is just ridiculous
> 
> Can't you fit some behind the motherboard or something. Stuff them in the CD drive bays or something



I'm not wasting money on a new case for this machine. I don't see how else I can organize the cables


----------



## Fatback

voyagerfan99 said:


> I'm not wasting money on a new case for this machine. I don't see how else I can organize the cables



hmmmm have you tried watching some cable management videos on youtube they have some good ideas.


----------



## funkysnair

another couple of pics....
















thought i would postt a couple of pitures before i start with my peltier cooling, gonna put in my 400watt tec sometime today hopefully


----------



## Shane

Lookin good Funkyman!

Still getting that 2nd 4890 for X fire?


----------



## funkysnair

Nevakonaza said:


> Lookin good Funkyman!
> 
> Still getting that 2nd 4890 for X fire?



yeh once i get a bigger psu, 50amps on the 12volt rail wont support a second

but i am getting 170fps max in call of duty world at war so it no sluggish gpu by all means, so im not in any rush

im also thinking of modding my cosmos sport to hold a tripple rad and 2x double rads for cooling cpu and gpu's....

its all money though, i got other things to pay for so it might be a while yet


----------



## Shane

a bigger PSU  ...what you got in there now?

what max fps did you set your cod5 at? should i set mine the same?

Yeah the 4890 is a beast....Im realy happy i choose this over a 260.


----------



## funkysnair

its a coolermaster silent pro 700watt 50amps, was only bought for a single gpu build but i want another lol!!

i set my max fps to 200 and it was maxing around 170-176


----------



## Gooberman

Man I'm going to go to England, get to your house, and steal your computer then run like hell


----------



## funkysnair

Gooberman said:


> Man I'm going to go to England, get to your house, and steal your computer then run like hell



i would find you muhahahahahaha


----------



## Buzz1927

Gooberman said:


> Man I'm going to go to England, get to your house, and steal your computer then run like hell


You do know he's from Newcastle, yeah?


----------



## Shane

funkysnair said:


> its a coolermaster silent pro 700watt 50amps, was only bought for a single gpu build but i want another lol!!
> 
> i set my max fps to 200 and it was maxing around 170-176



Ok tks il set mine to 200,lest see what my system gets avarage on 1680x1050 res.



Gooberman said:


> Man I'm going to go to England, get to your house, and steal your computer then run like hell



Well good luck with that,But you may find that ive already been there and nicked it 

Il put my sempron 2800+ system in its place,Im sure he wont notice his is missing


----------



## Gooberman

Lol, I would just leave an old Compaq case I have in my room in place of his computer  *goes to turn it on* oh no there's no power button  *looks in case* nothing inside except dust


----------



## Kornowski




----------



## linkin

What do ya think of my setup? 

==[800th post]==


----------



## Aastii

linkin93 said:


> What do ya think of my setup?
> 
> ==[800th post]==



grats on 800

It is...very clean and tidy i will give you that


----------



## Kosh

heres mine


----------



## Shane

That looks real nice 

Still using good old Xp i see,you prefer Xp?.


----------



## Kosh

Nevakonaza said:


> That looks real nice
> 
> Still using good old Xp i see,you prefer Xp?.




hmmmm the last time i reloaded my comp i did go with xp.i have vista business edition as well.im gonna stick with xp until my pre-ordered copy of windows 7 gets here.


----------



## bomberboysk

funkysnair said:


> thats not too bad really thats like £2.50 a week i could live with that myself, thought it would have been more





Hugh9191 said:


> I once read it costs about 10 quid a month to power a pc 24/7.
> 
> Plus you don't need it on all the time, just power it on in the morning and off at night. They can also be useful if you download a lot so you can leave stuff going instead of leaving your main machine on for it. It can also be useful for backups. When I had my server all my data was nicely backed up so if I deleted anything I could get it back quickly and easily.


1. PC's draw varying loads of electricity.
2. Power costs different rates per kwh in different areas
3. Power supplies can be more effecient or less effecient.

No way you can predict "how much power it uses" without a UPS or kill-a-watt power meter.


----------



## OHChristine

*thanks for all the help*

i finally got around to posting the pictures (the photo editing computer/drill a hole in my case?)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2604/3898270600_53c583c786_b.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3509/3897488461_1eeaab8ac5_b.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2447/3897506339_a0e28951b5_b.jpg

i think i need to do a better job with wire management. well, i know i need to. my husband is home in a few days, though - and those perfectionist kinds of jobs are his. 

also, i forgot to hook the power up to the card reader - so when i open it to connect the power, i'll make sure my husband is around...

anyway, thanks again for all the help picking out the parts and what not. i had fun building it and i'm strangely disappointed that the job's done. so much so, that i'm volunteering to build one for my friend.


----------



## Twist86

Pics are REALLY tiny OHChristine think you might have grabbed the thumbnail versions by mistake?


----------



## OHChristine

*fixed the url*

bigger pics now!


----------



## Fatback

OHChristine said:


> i finally got around to posting the pictures (the photo editing computer/drill a hole in my case?)
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2604/3898270600_53c583c786_b.jpg
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3509/3897488461_1eeaab8ac5_b.jpg
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2447/3897506339_a0e28951b5_b.jpg
> 
> i think i need to do a better job with wire management. well, i know i need to. my husband is home in a few days, though - and those perfectionist kinds of jobs are his.
> 
> also, i forgot to hook the power up to the card reader - so when i open it to connect the power, i'll make sure my husband is around...
> 
> anyway, thanks again for all the help picking out the parts and what not. i had fun building it and i'm strangely disappointed that the job's done. so much so, that i'm volunteering to build one for my friend.



Nice pics you need to clean those cables up a little lol. That case is the Cooler Master Elite 310 right it looks nice more room then I would have thought. What GPU is that looks like a XFX 4850. Nice for you first build I know how you feel. I would build computers all day if I could.


----------



## funkysnair

few more updates with some light modification






new black tubing and new tube clamps






new noctua 120mm fans


----------



## Geoff

What are the temperature monitors connected to?  It looks like one is stuck inside the heatsink.


----------



## Shane

Thats looking super sexy Funk 

Are you keeping that stock 4890 cooler? They do run a bit hot


----------



## funkysnair

[-0MEGA-];1318214 said:
			
		

> What are the temperature monitors connected to?  It looks like one is stuck inside the heatsink.



they are both inline tempreture monitors, ive got one connected to tubing after cpu block then the other after the radiator!

i bought one for the cpu loop and other for gpu but i dont have gpu loop up and running yet so i thought i would use it anyway



Nevakonaza said:


> Thats looking super sexy Funk
> 
> Are you keeping that stock 4890 cooler? They do run a bit hot



nah im planning on liquid cooling it, thats why i got 2 inline tempreture monitors--and thanx

ive changed all the front fans to noctua's and they are soooo quiet, and i have cut all blue leds on remaining antec fans because im sick of the thing glowing up

sitting here all black and stealthy


----------



## elliot_c

Okay so its not a really good rig but I cant belive that I built this for the same money you can only buy a pc with the older amd phenom x3 2.1Ghz without a graphics card from the biggest pc shop chain in my country and they use cheap parts. I have learned a lot from my first build and enjoyed building it and it is being used for basics and very little gaming atm. (I will be changing the stock amd cooler soon, replacing the front 80mm to a 120mm fan)


----------



## linkin

That looks good. the cables aren't bad, but they could be better.
aah, listen to me. I haven't even tried cable management in my case yet. I'm going to go buy some cables ties tomorrow and sort out my computer.


----------



## elliot_c

Year I need to do the same and will buy one of those ide cables that are circular they look a lot better!


----------



## ToXiiC

Some nice computers in this thread. Once I get my computer done or get one lol Ill post a pic for now I got a brand new lap top (MAC)...


----------



## Fatback

Here is some updated pics of mine. I added two cold cathodes and 5 new fans. Some RAM and another hard drive. Oh and I replaced the MX-2 on my HSF with AS5. Cable management is no more but it's not bad.






















Oh and I got me a desk


----------



## Bob Jeffery

Fatback said:


> Here is some updated pics of mine. I added to cold cathodes 3 5 new fans. Some RAM and another hard drive. Oh and I replaced the MX-2 on my HSF with AS5. Cable management is no more but it's not bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I got me a desk


I have that same motherboard, it works really good for general purpose with not much overclocking.


----------



## Ramodkk

Eeew, stock cooler


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Fatback said:


> Oh and I got me a desk



Looks great!


----------



## patrickv

The Death Star


----------



## elliot_c

I think the Intel stock coolers are much better than the Amd stock's in looks..


----------



## Fatback

Bob Jeffery said:


> I have that same motherboard, it works really good for general purpose with not much overclocking.



Yea that motherboard is pretty good. It doesn't have many OC options that's the only thing I don't like about it. Also my 4850 covers almost all of the other PCI slots.



Ramomar said:


> Eeew, stock cooler



lol I know I'm going to get one soon. Right now I'm just not sure I don't know if I have room for one. The ram slots is so close to the CPU same with the north bridge. I am probably going to find the smallest one I can that still has good cooling.



m0nk3ys1ms said:


> Looks great!



Thanks it looks good I just wish it didn't sound like a tornado.


----------



## ScOuT

Have a few updates...

New parts: WD Caviar Blue 320GB ( local store ) 
eVGA 780i ( Thanks Midnight_fox1 ) 
Corsair Dominator ( Newegg )
Corsair Dominator fans ( Local store )

Cut out hard drive rack and mounted the hard drives in the 5'' drive bays with the Scythe mounting kit. Real easy actually...took about 10 minutes with a Dremel and a touch of spray paint.

I love this motherboard already The first thing I did was a BIOS flash then set FSB to 1600 and the RAM to 1200 and it has ran smooth as silk for over a month. I wanna do some testing this week and see what it'll do


----------



## funkysnair

looks good, you should do what i done with the corsair ram cooler-take the stickers off so its all black

looks much better


----------



## ScOuT

funkysnair said:


> looks good, you should do what i done with the corsair ram cooler-take the stickers off so its all black
> 
> looks much better



I just might try that...I did not even really look at it. Just unwrapped it and threw it on. Did not even know they were stickers


----------



## funkysnair

ScOuT said:


> I just might try that...I did not even really look at it. Just unwrapped it and threw it on. Did not even know they were stickers



yeh, im becoming a fan of the sleek black look myself... none of these led's or cold cathodes!

i am going to be replacing all my fans with noctuas and liquid cooling my 5870 when i get it, just want it quiet and sleek

i do like what you have done to yours, looks very nice


----------



## linkin

Very nice scout.
Once your old mobo arrives i'm ripping everything out of my computer and starting over. Which means better cable management this time! 

Is that RAM cooler even necessary? lol.


----------



## GreekIdiot

Compared to most of these here, mine looks white dorky.


----------



## ScOuT

linkin93 said:


> Is that RAM cooler even necessary? lol.



No...of course not


----------



## awildgoose

ScOuT said:


> No...of course not



It's just another piece of awesomeness ScOuT can afford?


----------



## ScOuT

awildgoose said:


> It's just another piece of awesomeness ScOuT can afford?



Impulse buy

I was school shopping with my daughter and wife in Frankfurt yesterday...of course I was hitting all the electronic and coffee stores. It was in Conrad for 22 Euro...about $30.

http://www1.conrad.de/scripts/wgate...lay=&catalogs_sub_id=sub1&aktiv=1&navi=oben_2


----------



## awildgoose

ScOuT said:


> Impulse buy
> 
> I was school shopping with my daughter and wife in Frankfurt yesterday...of course I was hitting all the electronic and coffee stores. It was in Conrad for 22 Euro...about $30.
> 
> http://www1.conrad.de/scripts/wgate...lay=&catalogs_sub_id=sub1&aktiv=1&navi=oben_2



What is Conrad? I can't quite read German, although apparently I have German herritage or something


----------



## ScOuT

awildgoose said:


> What is Conrad? I can't quite read German, although apparently I have German herritage or something



http://www1.conrad.de/scripts/wgate...lay=&catalogs_sub_id=sub1&aktiv=1&navi=oben_2

Imagine Newegg in a store You can buy everything electronics there. 

I was looking at an i7 and Evga x58 motherboard combo...just couldn't do it. I go to Afghanistan soon so it would just sit for like a year if I built a new computer


----------



## awildgoose

ScOuT said:


> http://www1.conrad.de/scripts/wgate...lay=&catalogs_sub_id=sub1&aktiv=1&navi=oben_2
> 
> Imagine Newegg in a store You can buy everything electronics there.
> 
> I was looking at an i7 and Evga x58 motherboard combo...just couldn't do it. I go to Afghanistan soon so it would just sit for like a year if I built a new computer



I'm Aussie so I don't go to newegg anyway 
Going to Afghanistan ay? Still in the Army then yeh?


----------



## Fatback

Some updated pics. I got my CPU cooler today(ASUS Triton 78) it isn't cooling any better then my stock HSF did but it looks pretty. Also I added some fans I had laying around. All together I have 10 fans if you count the GPU and CPU fans.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

My new case. Cooler Master CM 690 Pure Black Edition. One of only 300 made.


----------



## Bacon

Ethan3.14159 said:


>



What cooler is that?


----------



## Ramodkk

Looking good Fatback! A little cable management and you'll be set.

Awesome there ethan! All you need now is a non-insect cooler


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Bacon said:


> What cooler is that?


Zerotherm BTF90 



Ramomar said:


> Awesome there ethan! All you need now is a non-insect cooler


Hey! I happen to like my butterfly cooler!


----------



## zblowfish

There we go...


----------



## Fatback

Ramomar said:


> Looking good Fatback! A little cable management and you'll be set.



Yea I'm going to work on that soon I really want to hide that cable in front of the hard drives. I probably want be able to do much but I'm going to make it look a little better. I will probably get me a new case soon most likely a Xclio Godspeed since there only $45 now can't argue with that price.


----------



## zblowfish

Fatback said:


> Yea I'm going to work on that soon I really want to hide that cable in front of the hard drives. I probably want be able to do much but I'm going to make it look a little better. I will probably get me a new case soon most likely a Xclio Godspeed since there only $45 now can't argue with that price.



Wow thats really cheap. I might pick one up, they are just so ugly :O


----------



## Fatback

zblowfish said:


> Wow thats really cheap. I might pick one up, they are just so ugly :O



I like the look of it but most people don't. The godspeed is the best budget case around and the cooling just doesn't get any better for the price. I am also considering this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146058.


----------



## zblowfish

Fatback said:


> I like the look of it but most people don't. The godspeed is the best budget case around and the cooling just doesn't get any better for the price. I am also considering this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146058.



Yeah I feel cold just by looking at it lol.


----------



## Fatback

zblowfish said:


> Yeah I feel cold just by looking at it lol.



Yea I have used it for costumer builds about 5 or 6 times now and I love it. The only thing that disappoints me is there is no cable management holes but for the price I can live with that. Besides I can always make some and I want be able to see the cables anyways.


----------



## lovely?

Fatback said:


> Some updated pics. I got my CPU cooler today(ASUS Triton 78) it isn't cooling any better then my stock HSF did but it looks pretty. Also I added some fans I had laying around. All together I have 10 fans if you count the GPU and CPU fans.



reapply your thermal paste. you probably put too much/little.


----------



## Fatback

lovely? said:


> reapply your thermal paste. you probably put too much/little.



Yep I already did that I reapplied thermal past and reseated the HSF. I'm getting idle temps around 37C-40C and load temps around 45C-48C and thats with running Prime95 for 5 hours straight. This time I put a very thin layer of TM on the heatsink and rubbed it in real good with one of those finger condoms they give you with certain TM's. Then I put a pea sized drop in the middle of the CPU. It lowered my temps about 3C.


----------



## ScOuT

Fatback said:


> Yep I already did that I reapplied thermal past and reseated the HSF. I'm getting idle temps around 37C-40C and load temps around 45C-48C and thats with running Prime95 for 5 hours straight. This time I put a very thin layer of TM on the heatsink and rubbed it in real good with one of those finger condoms they give you with certain TM's. Then I put a pea sized drop in the middle of the CPU. It lowered my temps about 3C.



You still have way too much. 

A pea size drop? I use about a half a grain of rice size drop on mine...and thats it. I have actually tested it several times. Mount the CPU cooler and then take it off again. The TIM has a very thin layer...can hardly tell it's even there. It spreads out across the entire processor nice and thin. The thinner the better IMO


----------



## Fatback

ScOuT said:


> You still have way too much.
> 
> A pea size drop? I use about a half a grain of rice size drop on mine...and thats it. I have actually tested it several times. Mount the CPU cooler and then take it off again. The TIM has a very thin layer...can hardly tell it's even there. It spreads out across the entire processor nice and thin. The thinner the better IMO



I usually use the spread it with a credit card method but when I saw I wasn't getting good temps I used the drop method. I might try your suggestion and use less but for now it is fine.


----------



## G25r8cer

Whats the best way to apply Shin-Etsu? I bought some from bomber and need to know the best way to apply on PII when the parts arrive Wed.


----------



## aviation_man

zblowfish said:


> There we go...



Is that really yours?


----------



## funkysnair

g25racer said:


> Whats the best way to apply Shin-Etsu? I bought some from bomber and need to know the best way to apply on PII when the parts arrive Wed.



one pea sized dollop on middle of the cpu, apply your heatsink and push down firm-gentle wiggling to help it spread even!

once you do this you do not want to take off your heatsink, fix it inplace with the retention clips/screws


----------



## Motosaki23




----------



## Turbo10

Motosaki23 said:


>



Breezeblocks ftw lmao, and what case is that ive never seen one like that before D:


----------



## Motosaki23

Turbo10 said:


> Breezeblocks ftw lmao, and what case is that ive never seen one like that before D:



Rosewill R6AS5. It was a good, inexpensive case, but I am definitely ready for something new. This one is starting to fall apart on me


----------



## mep916

g25racer said:


> Whats the best way to apply Shin-Etsu? I bought some from bomber and need to know the best way to apply on PII when the parts arrive Wed.



Some more info...

http://www.computerforum.com/1314402-post37.html


----------



## G25r8cer

mep916 said:


> Some more info...
> 
> http://www.computerforum.com/1314402-post37.html



I know mep just making sure


----------



## zblowfish

aviation_man said:


> Is that really yours?



Nah I was just kidding lol


----------



## aviation_man

zblowfish said:


> Nah I was just kidding lol



I was about to say. Looks like chaos.  lol


----------



## G25r8cer

Alright got the build done. Still gotta do a little more cable management and get a Vid card later on. I can deal with the onboard for a while or plop my old 8600gt in.






oh at night


----------



## aviation_man

g25racer said:


> Alright got the build done. Still gotta do a little more cable management and get a Vid card later on. I can deal with the onboard for a while or plop my old 8600gt in.



Dang man. That is one good lookin heatsink! lol. How much did you pay for and how well does it work?


----------



## linkin

that's nice but the cathodes sorta blind the camera... it happened to me too 
Your cable management is much better than mine.


----------



## G25r8cer

aviation_man said:


> Dang man. That is one good lookin heatsink! lol. How much did you pay for and how well does it work?



It was around $60 and it was worth every penny. My 955Be idles at 28-30c and Prime95 for an hour barely got 40c out of it. This was all done within 1hr of first boot so heatsink isnt even settled in yet.


----------



## aviation_man

g25racer said:


> It was around $60 and it was worth every penny. My 955Be idles at 28-30c and Prime95 for an hour barely got 40c out of it. This was all done within 1hr of first boot so heatsink isnt even settled in yet.



What model is it?


----------



## G25r8cer

linkin93 said:


> that's nice but the cathodes sorta blind the camera... it happened to me too
> Your cable management is much better than mine.



I know this camera sucks. I'll see if i can borrow my sisters 12mp Sony


----------



## G25r8cer

aviation_man said:


> What model is it?



CoolerMaster V8


----------



## aviation_man

g25racer said:


> CoolerMaster V8



Sweet. Thanks man. 
How wide is it and how far out does it come out (")?


----------



## G25r8cer

aviation_man said:


> Sweet. Thanks man.
> How wide is it and how far out does it come out (")?



Didnt want to measure so I found this: http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?category_id=7&product_id=5279


----------



## jibachabili

jancz3rt said:


> * POST YOUR PC PICTURES HERE *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JAN *​



it's      s o          c o o l      !!


----------



## Ethan3.14159

My compy with the new green lights.


----------



## Fatback

Ethan3.14159 said:


> My compy with the new green lights.



Wow that desk is small and where is you chair lol. Nice guitars I always wanted a tele but never was good enough at playing so I never got one.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Fatback said:


> Wow that desk is small and where is you chair lol. Nice guitars I always wanted a tele but never was good enough at playing so I never got one.


I found the desk in a friends garage.  And the chair is out of the way for pictures. The setup as it normally is...


----------



## awildgoose

Ethan3.14159 said:


> My compy with the new green lights.



Do you always play in such a dark room?


----------



## Ethan3.14159

awildgoose said:


> Do you always play in such a dark room?


Only when the girlfriend is trying to sleep. Try keeping a woman from sleep.... you'll be sorry you ever did.


----------



## awildgoose

Ethan3.14159 said:


> Only when the girlfriend is trying to sleep. Try keeping a woman from sleep.... you'll be sorry you ever did.



Riiight, well that makes sense, but don't you ever get sore eyes doing that?


----------



## Ethan3.14159

awildgoose said:


> Riiight, well that makes sense, but don't you ever get sore eyes doing that?


Not really. I have poor eyes anyway.


----------



## bluecity

*The latest*

My gamers behind the monitor


----------



## Bob Jeffery

This is my rebuilt emachine w3644. 
Original specs are-
160 gig wd hard drive
random all in one dvd/cd drive
foxconn winfast am2 motherboard
nvidia 6100 integrated graphics
1 gig of ddr2
and a sempron 2.1ghz single core.

Now the specs are as follows-
same hard drive
same cd/dvd drive
ASUS m4a78-em am2/am2+/am3 motherboard, 
supports am3 but no ddr3 support
Nvidia 8600gt, plays css at 100fps, that's all I need.
2 gigs of ddr2
And a 3.1ghz athlon x2 dual core. Might upgrade to a phenom II sometime.
Oh yeah, I also added a 580 watt psu and a blue 120mm fan. 
And last but not least, a chi mei 22" lcd monitor. Sorry for the quality, only camera I have is my phone :|


----------



## Fatback

Bob Jeffery said:


> This is my rebuilt emachine w3644.
> Original specs are-
> 160 gig wd hard drive
> random all in one dvd/cd drive
> foxconn winfast am2 motherboard
> nvidia 6100 integrated graphics
> 1 gig of ddr2
> and a sempron 2.1ghz single core.
> 
> Now the specs are as follows-
> same hard drive
> same cd/dvd drive
> ASUS m4a78-em am2/am2+/am3 motherboard,
> supports am3 but no ddr3 support
> Nvidia 8600gt, plays css at 100fps, that's all I need.
> 2 gigs of ddr2
> And a 3.1ghz athlon x2 dual core. Might upgrade to a phenom II sometime.
> Oh yeah, I also added a 580 watt psu and a blue 120mm fan.
> And last but not least, a chi mei 22" lcd monitor. Sorry for the quality, only camera I have is my phone :|



Looking good not bad. That is the same exact e-machine case that I built my other computer in. It's crap for cable management tho as you probably already know. Here is a tip for ya it's really easy to stick a fan up under the hard drive bay with a few zip ties. I got one under there to help keep the hard drive cool.

Once I get a new case for my gaming rig I will stick everything in the case I have now. Those E-Machine cases are pretty solid tho just not a lot of room.


----------



## Bacon

bluecity said:


> My gamers behind the monitor



Nice rig, thats the xclio windtunnel case, right?

And are you a lefty by chance?


----------



## Fatback

Bacon said:


> Nice rig, thats the xclio windtunnel case, right?
> 
> And are you a lefty by chance?



Xclio coolbox


----------



## Bob Jeffery

Fatback said:


> Looking good not bad. That is the same exact e-machine case that I built my other computer in. It's crap for cable management tho as you probably already know. Here is a tip for ya it's really easy to stick a fan up under the hard drive bay with a few zip ties. I got one under there to help keep the hard drive cool.
> 
> Once I get a new case for my gaming rig I will stick everything in the case I have now. Those E-Machine cases are pretty solid tho just not a lot of room.



Believe it or not I fit a gtx 260 in that case, I think I have pics to prove it somewhere


----------



## Fatback

Bob Jeffery said:


> Believe it or not I fit a gtx 260 in that case, I think I have pics to prove it somewhere



What happened to your GTX 260 I remember you telling me yo had one.


----------



## Bob Jeffery

Fatback said:


> What happened to your GTX 260 I remember you telling me yo had one.



hahaha, it was my friends. He was building a computer, and didn't have all the parts, so I was using his gtx 260.


----------



## 7angofragger

*Post up your Computer/Laptop*

Heres my laptops and desktops








And heres some random work pictures












And heres our business class internet at work 





So lets see your desktop and laptop pictures!


----------



## Enjoi




----------



## 7angofragger

ah! looks like the 22" hp monitor.... i love those... and the g15 and g5.. Nuice!


----------



## Shane

http://www.computerforum.com/9727-post-pic-your-pc-here-636.html#post1343894



7angofragger said:


>



Is that 58GB>?


----------



## 7angofragger

lmao, yeah, thats our SQL server


----------



## 7angofragger

and if you look under the graph, you can see the physical memory.. 128GB of raided ram


----------



## Shane

Wow....whast the specs of that server if you dont mind me asking....Theres some awesome hardware out there these days!


----------



## 7angofragger

lol we just got our massive SAN... uhh... its a quad-proc 6 core system, 128gb of ddr2 667 i think with ECC with the ram raided... not sure on the disk space... heres our cluster ^_^


----------



## Enjoi

7angofragger said:


> lol we just got our massive SAN... uhh... its a quad-proc 6 core system, 128gb of ddr2 667 i think with ECC with the ram raided... not sure on the disk space... heres our cluster ^_^



Sweet baby jesus.


Still can't max Crysis though.


----------



## 7angofragger

lmao prolly not...


----------



## Shane

7angofragger said:


> lol we just got our massive SAN... uhh... its a quad-proc 6 core system, 128gb of ddr2 667 i think with ECC with the ram raided... not sure on the disk space... heres our cluster ^_^



OMG sweet! 

I bet you love your job eh?...i would


----------



## just a noob

i'll have to take a picture of my new setup sometime


----------



## bluecity

Enjoi said:


>



When you need a desk, you do what ya have to do....I love it!:good:


----------



## Ramodkk

^ Whatever works man!

Nice geetar btw :good: Is that a Gibson?


----------



## Geoff

^  FYI, your computer is facing the wrong way


----------



## Shane

[-0MEGA-];1344715 said:
			
		

> ^  FYI, your computer is facing the wrong way



hehe.....i can see why he has it that way though,Im forever going under my desk and trying to put wires in/take wires out from the back of the system etc and its a pain lol.

i must buy me a usb extension!


----------



## Fatback

Nevakonaza said:


> hehe.....i can see why he has it that way though,Im forever going under my desk and trying to put wires in/take wires out from the back of the system etc and its a pain lol.
> 
> i must buy me a usb extension!



usb extension are so much help, I have a 2 foot usb extension plugged into each one of the usb port on the back of my computer. It just make life so much easier.


----------



## Shane

I did have a 4 port bay that fitted into teh front of my case (where the floppy disk goes)...it worked fine in Xp....but in Vista and 7 it never worked,it was only a cheap one so no drivers for it realy,im shocked Vista and 7 couldnt install them for me.....it was only 4 usb ports


----------



## Fatback

Nevakonaza said:


> I did have a 4 port bay that fitted into teh front of my case (where the floppy disk goes)...it worked fine in Xp....but in Vista and 7 it never worked,it was only a cheap one so no drivers for it realy,im shocked Vista and 7 couldnt install them for me.....it was only 4 usb ports



I had that problem once from a USB controller panel I pulled out of an older dell. It worked fine on XP and even Linux but it wouldn't work with Vista.


----------



## The Chad




----------



## Shane

Nice whats the specs?


----------



## The Chad

It's just an old computer, about 5 years actually.

Packard Bell IXtreme Gold,
Intel Pentium D 950
4GB DDR2 800
Nvidia GeForce 7300 GS

Modded it a bit though, don't have pictures of that. I added two 120mm fans next to the graphics card and one as an exhaust. Lowered the temps by 20C!


----------



## ScOuT

That actually looks like a great case to mod

Think of the possibilities


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Looks like a NZXT Panzerbox of all things.


----------



## ScOuT

Been a while...I don't remember if I posted pics of the Evga 780i yet...running like a dream


----------



## ScottALot

I like!


----------



## Ethan3.14159

That 780i has support for 3x SLI right? Think of the folding power of 3 GTX 260's!!!


----------



## ScOuT

Ethan3.14159 said:


> That 780i has support for 3x SLI right? Think of the folding power of 3 GTX 260's!!!



That would be great

The problem is...convincing the House Commander to let me spend a ton of money on 2 more cards and a huge power supply Ya...not so much I was hoping the new Nvidia cards would come out soon...one of those Folding for a year while I'm gone would be great!

She has cleared me for a new camera (Nikon D60) and to build a complete system in about 15 months. Epic build log will follow I don't think she realizes what she did when we figured the new system in the budget

I have Folding classes scheduled for my wife and daughter. That way they can maintain it while I'm away:good:


----------



## just a noob

you could always send me that 260 to maintain it while you're away


----------



## Ethan3.14159

New video card.


----------



## ScOuT

Ethan3.14159 said:


> New video card.



OMG..very nice! 

Your going to love it!


----------



## linkin

I'll post pics of my updated-updated setup when photobucket stops crashing firefox on me


----------



## G25r8cer

Updated pic

Things changed: Moved cold cathodes, popped in my 8600gt, painted optical drive, replaced psu fans


----------



## linkin




----------



## G25r8cer

Just got and put in the CM R4's and I gotta say they move ALOT of air. The led's effect looks nice but, they are not very bright.


----------



## BigSteve702

i love my storm scout case. its so badass

hope you like yours


----------



## Ramodkk

Awesome g25! Looks nice and clean with the black inside and cable work :good:


----------



## G25r8cer

Ramomar said:


> Awesome g25! Looks nice and clean with the black inside and cable work :good:



Thanks Ram

I love how it looks and I havent even sleeved the cables yet


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Where did all of the amps go on the new PSU?????


----------



## just a noob

here's some awesome vmodded ram, i ran it at over 9000 volts for a short period :




funkysnair also said my rig was made of unicorn horns and was built by elves, so i'm going to prove him wrong:


----------



## funkysnair

dam i used to have a case like that lol!!

come on and get yer $h!t together man, all that dust is not good for your pc!!!

where is the liquid cooling?


----------



## mep916

just a noob said:


> funkysnair also said my rig was made of unicorn horns and was built by elves,



hahaha


----------



## voyagerfan99

I still find it funny that you don't use a case


----------



## just a noob

funkysnair said:


> dam i used to have a case like that lol!!
> 
> come on and get yer $h!t together man, all that dust is not good for your pc!!!
> 
> where is the liquid cooling?



right now i've only got the cpu block, and this motherboard came free, but i paid $400 for this awesome box, but then there was all this shit inside! i figured i better use it


----------



## funkysnair

i called you out beeeeeatch, you talk alot about your pc but never posted a pic

i thought you might be sitting behind a 10yr old dell using a "13 crt monitor, nice to see your not talking rubbish but its far from finnished!

dam, that was an expensive box but i like it-would throw away the crap that was inside and keep the box lol


----------



## just a noob

your not too far off, i'm only using a 17 inch flat screen monitor lol, right now windows thinks i have two displays though...


----------



## funkysnair

just a noob said:


> your not too far off, i'm only using a 17 inch flat screen monitor lol, right now windows thinks i have two displays though...



what cpu you currently using?


----------



## Fatback

I like your case noob. Very roomy lots of space, how much did it cost. Oh wait nothing because there isn't one


----------



## just a noob

Fatback said:


> I like your case noob. Very roomy lots of space, how much did it cost. Oh wait nothing because there isn't one



actually it cost $400


----------



## Fatback

just a noob said:


> actually it cost $400



I wouldn't have paid over $350 for it


----------



## just a noob

Fatback said:


> I wouldn't have paid over $350 for it



actually, i think it came to $370 because it had a $30 mir


----------



## Fatback

just a noob said:


> actually, i think it came to $370 because it had a $30 mir



hmmm I guess $370 is ok, but haven't you ever wanted a real case? or do you like it like that, I guess it is good if you are always removing stuff.


----------



## just a noob

Fatback said:


> hmmm I guess $370 is ok, but haven't you ever wanted a real case? or do you like it like that, I guess it is good if you are always removing stuff.



i'll probably get one of these eventually:


----------



## Ramodkk

That thing is massive, lol


----------



## Fatback

Holy Crap!


----------



## Aastii

what is the need for something that big  ?


----------



## Gooberman

It's the tank of PC cases


----------



## just a noob

Gooberman said:


> It's the tank of PC cases



actually, that would be the extended ascension cyo


----------



## bomberboysk

just a noob said:


> actually, that would be the extended ascension cyo


At that price point...there are two brands worth buying, Windy Soldam and Mountain Mods. Lian-li isnt that great once you hit the expensive cases.


----------



## just a noob

i want a challenge, i don't dare touch a soldam with a dremal/jigsaw, and well mountain mods are too easy


----------



## bomberboysk

With the GTS250 added in SLI


----------



## Ramodkk

You still haven't fixed that weaponry on the back huh?


----------



## bomberboysk

Ramomar said:


> You still haven't fixed that weaponry on the back huh?


Nah, too lazy to pull everything apart so i can get the grinder out...May put a rad on there to cover it anyhow.


----------



## Buzz1927

Been building a new main rig, just need to install the GTX260 (when it finishes the WU it's working on) and do a little cable management.


----------



## bomberboysk

Buzz1927 said:


> Been building a new main rig, just need to install the GTX260 (when it finishes the WU it's working on) and do a little cable management.


Specs? I love that gigabyte board....what cpu you got in it? Phenom II X3 or X4?


----------



## Buzz1927

bomberboysk said:


> Specs? what cpu you got in it? Phenom II X3 or X4?


Neither! Got a 550 BE unlocked to quad-core running at 3.8 stable! 
4GB Corsair DDR3 1600mhz
2x 500GB HDD in raid0
PC Power + Cooling 610W
CM Storm Scout
And the 260 which I'll be putting in at some time today.

I need to get this one running, as the weather is heating up here and my Lian Li case can't keep things cool without some modding (which I'll be doing as soon as I get a dremel)


----------



## Ramodkk

Looks awesome and clean Buzz :good:


----------



## lovely?

just a noob said:


> i'll probably get one of these eventually:



the casters make me rofl


----------



## bomberboysk

Buzz1927 said:


> Neither! Got a 550 BE unlocked to quad-core running at 3.8 stable!
> 4GB Corsair DDR3 1600mhz
> 2x 500GB HDD in raid0
> PC Power + Cooling 610W
> CM Storm Scout
> And the 260 which I'll be putting in at some time today.
> 
> I need to get this one running, as the weather is heating up here and my Lian Li case can't keep things cool without some modding (which I'll be doing as soon as I get a dremel)


Noice!

Throw some water into the mix


----------



## Buzz1927

bomberboysk said:


> Noice!
> 
> Throw some water into the mix


I've got another Lian Li case all ready for liquid cooling, just keep finding other stuff I need more


----------



## pokethesmot

just a noob said:


> i'll probably get one of these eventually:



where can i get this case lol


----------



## mep916

Buzz1927 said:


> Been building a new main rig, just need to install the GTX260 (when it finishes the WU it's working on) and do a little cable management.



well done Buzz. Looks hella clean. You runnin SMP with that proc yet?


----------



## linkin

Buzz1927 said:


> Been building a new main rig, just need to install the GTX260 (when it finishes the WU it's working on) and do a little cable management.



Looking good! I'm sorry about what happened. is that the exact case you where going to sell me? 

I ended up having to lug the box with the case in it across 4 different trains. serves me right i guess!

On another note, I squished cables under the HDD with the HDD for better airflow. It worked.

I'm thinking of extending the CPU power connector, because i can't route mine through the other side of the case behind the motherboard tray. it's too short. Is this safe?


----------



## Motoxrdude

mep916 said:


> well done Buzz. Looks hella clean. You runnin SMP with that proc yet?



you sir are hella from nor cal


----------



## ThatGuy16

just a noob said:


> i'll probably get one of these eventually:



Bootleggers dream, load that bad boy up with 18 DVD burners...


----------



## Buzz1927

mep916 said:


> well done Buzz. Looks hella clean. You runnin SMP with that proc yet?



I couldn't get the SMP client working, but I was a bit drunk!  I'll try again tomorrow.



linkin93 said:


> Looking good! I'm sorry about what happened. is that the exact case you where going to sell me?
> 
> I ended up having to lug the box with the case in it across 4 different trains. serves me right i guess!
> 
> On another note, I squished cables under the HDD with the HDD for better airflow. It worked.
> 
> I'm thinking of extending the CPU power connector, because i can't route mine through the other side of the case behind the motherboard tray. it's too short. Is this safe?



Nah, I got one for myself, it's a great case to work in! 
I've changed the colour scheme to green, looks very cool! I just need a new front fan, the only 140mm I've got is orange! 
I've got a comp with the CPU cable running up the mobo like yours, been good for about a year, would drive me nuts if I had to look at it through the window, tho!


----------



## linkin

Buzz1927 said:


> Nah, I got one for myself, it's a great case to work in!
> I've changed the colour scheme to green, looks very cool! I just need a new front fan, the only 140mm I've got is orange!
> I've got a comp with the CPU cable running up the mobo like yours, been good for about a year, would drive me nuts if I had to look at it through the window, tho!



It does, especially because it's a fat 8 pin one with 4 extra cables :angry: :gun:


----------



## Whisper91

I just finished my baby today!!

Case- Coolermaster HAF 932 Full Tower

Processor- Intel Core I5 750 Quad Core

Ram- Corsair XMS3 8GB DDR3

Power Supply- Corsair TX750W 750W

Motherboard- Asus Maximus III Formula

Operating System- Microsoft Windows 7

Hard Drive- Western Digital Caviar Black 640GB SATAII

DVD- LG GH22LS40 Black SATA DVD-Writer

CPU Cooling- Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro REV.2

Video Card- Sapphire Radeon 4870 1GB





































And video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsW-hpGFphw

It's sooooooooo much faster and better than my old PC.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Very nice. I love Coolermaster cases. 

Why didn't you post the pics as "Images" so we can see without clicking?

When you create your post, copy the "Direct Image" URL from Imageshack and click on the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 button, and paste.

BTW, you're not taking advantage of the cable management that
your case has to offer. 

Mines not perfect, but as you see, you can do much better.
It will help with your temps.


----------



## Whisper91

^
Yeah I did that, but I was having techically difficulties with imageshack, but it works now... I did not build it myself, only bought the parts, so my neighbour put it together.

Thanks!


----------



## Shane

Whisper91 looks great man!


----------



## linkin

Very nice!


----------



## FairDoos

@Whisper 

spray the inside of your case black that would put the iceing on top of the cake as a sad person with no life would say


----------



## Whisper91

^
Yeah I saw someone do that.... but after this buy... I have no money *cries*. Hahahaha. Well, I will do that whenever I find the money and time.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Gareth

My Vostro 1000 with Windows 7 Professional






And just a picture of my tower, sporting the new Windows 7 Badge =)


----------



## G25r8cer

FairDoos said:


> @Whisper
> 
> spray the inside of your case black that would put the iceing on top of the cake as a sad person with no life would say



Yup thats what I did with my Antec 300. And I have to say it makes a HUGE difference. Just sand her down, wipe it down, and spray paint it. I also did a few coats of clear.


----------



## Ramodkk

Awesome there Whisper! Tell me how the AC7 Pro Rev. 2 does, I'm digging the white fan lol


----------



## G25r8cer

Paint that sucker black and do some cable management and she will look GREAT


----------



## Shane

Gareth where did you get that Windows 7 sticker from?

Wouldnt it be wicked if Microshat included one inside for us?


----------



## bomberboysk

Nevakonaza said:


> Gareth where did you get that Windows 7 sticker from?
> 
> Wouldnt it be wicked if Microshat included one inside for us?


I think stickers come with OEM editions...not sure though as i dont pay much attention to windows stickers.


----------



## Ramodkk

G25r8cer said:


> Yup thats what I did with my Antec 300. And I have to say it makes a HUGE difference. Just sand her down, wipe it down, and spray paint it. I also did a few coats of clear.



I painted mine Orange hehe


----------



## Shane

bomberboysk said:


> I think stickers come with OEM editions...not sure though as i dont pay much attention to windows stickers.



Well thats a bit crap if true...should come with the nice retail version i have in the box.


----------



## Aastii

Damn, I want one of those 7 stickers now.

Will have to wait for my college to get new computers with the 7 stickers on so I can steal one :angry: It's what I did with my Vista sticker, but from my high school, not college 

and whisper, that rig looks sweet :good:


----------



## ScottALot

I didn't get a sticker... I got the upgrade from getting Vista in the time period thing.


----------



## Shane

Aastii said:


> Damn, I want one of those 7 stickers now.
> 
> Will have to wait for my college to get new computers with the 7 stickers on so I can steal one :angry: It's what I did with my Vista sticker, but from my high school, not college
> 
> and whisper, that rig looks sweet :good:



haha thats what someone done at our school,they had brand new systems come in for the IT room,They had Xp and Pentium 4 stickers on and within a week i think most of them went missing


----------



## Gareth

Nevakonaza said:


> Gareth where did you get that Windows 7 sticker from?
> 
> Wouldnt it be wicked if Microshat included one inside for us?



I bought the sticker off eBay for 99p and its a genuine one too  Thanks for the positive comments on the case


----------



## Whisper91

Ramomar said:


> Awesome there Whisper! Tell me how the AC7 Pro Rev. 2 does, I'm digging the white fan lol



It's uber quiet, yes, uber. Overall, I thought this would sound like my vacuum, but it's the quietest computer I have ever heard. Especially when there's 3 230mm fans and 3 other fans (1 140mm on back, 1 on GPU, and 1 Pro Rev. 2).

I wonder how much it would cost to repaint it? I was also thinking of putting a red neon light and maybe switching one of the 230mm fans on the side for 4 red LED fans. Also putting hydraulics, 6 TV's and one Xbox 360 inside... PIMP MY PC!!

Here's my set up (excluding mouse pad)


----------



## linkin

lol.


----------



## G25r8cer

Got a new desk and im loving it!! I cant believe how much I missed using a desk instead of the race sim. 






Anyone wanna buy the G25 in the pic below? PM me an offer


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

G25r8cer said:


> Got a new desk and im loving it!! I cant believe how much I missed using a desk instead of the race sim.



Just wondering, is there a reason the desk is blocking the door? 


***EDIT***
Here's mine: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Oh, and don't mind the wires, I'm doing some serious management when I have time... school's so much work.


----------



## pokethesmot

Whisper91 said:


> It's uber quiet, yes, uber. Overall, I thought this would sound like my vacuum, but it's the quietest computer I have ever heard. Especially when there's 3 230mm fans and 3 other fans (1 140mm on back, 1 on GPU, and 1 Pro Rev. 2).
> 
> I wonder how much it would cost to repaint it? I was also thinking of putting a red neon light and maybe switching one of the 230mm fans on the side for 4 red LED fans. Also putting hydraulics, 6 TV's and one Xbox 360 inside... PIMP MY PC!!
> 
> Here's my set up (excluding mouse pad)



what case is that


----------



## g4m3rof1337

pokethesmot said:


> what case is that



Coolermaster HAF:
http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6606


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> haha thats what someone done at our school,they had brand new systems come in for the IT room,They had Xp and Pentium 4 stickers on and within a week i think most of them went missing



It was great because every time that our school got new computers, which with it being a technology college was eery couple of terms, nobody was clever enough to whip the stickers off, so I did and put them on that wax paper that stickers come on and ebay those suckers (obviously except for the vista one that I kept ). The best thing is you couldn't tell they were used or anything because of the angular cases that Dell use, only a small part of the sticky back actually gets used and none sticks to the PC because it hasn't been on there for long. Have you ever checked how much they go for on ebay? I must have made about £100 a year just from taking the stickers off the cases  and for an 11 year old, £100 is massive


----------



## linkin

^ lol. All the pentium dual-core stickers on our school computers are missing already  our school really needs a new server... it's so slow... the machines aren't exactly slow: 2.66ghz dually and a gig of ram on xp... but all the computer's HDD lights are constantly on... from syncing with the server.. makes them as slow as a sloth on weed!


----------



## ScottALot

After hearing " a sloth on weed! " I keep thinking of a hyena on ritalin.


----------



## Whisper91

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Coolermaster HAF:
> http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6606



Close...but it's the 932 FT not the 922:
http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?category_id=18&product_id=5363


----------



## Bodaggit23

Stoic Sentinel said:


> Here's mine: [



Your AMD sticker is waaaay off center on your CPU fan.


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

Bodaggit23 said:


> Your AMD sticker is waaaay off center on your CPU fan.



Yeah, noticed that, I've fixed it already, lol. These pics were taken like 2 weeks ago. And I still haven't gotten around to cable management >.<


----------



## G25r8cer

Stoic Sentinel said:


> Just wondering, is there a reason the desk is blocking the door?



Dont use it so, why not block it? It's not the only door that goes to the backyard.


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

G25r8cer said:


> Dont use it so, why not block it? It's not the only door that goes to the backyard.



Oh, lol, makes sense


----------



## pies

Doing a little touch up, painting, etc.


----------



## lubo4444

That will look nice when you put everything together.


----------



## linkin

Is that the 922 or 932?


----------



## pies

lubo4444 said:


> That will look nice when you put everything together.



Thanks

And @ linkin93 its the 932.


----------



## Shane

Looks great Pies


----------



## The_Other_One

I seem to have a bit of a collection building here 

Dell Inspiron 1420 (top right)
Core2 Duo T5550
3GB RAM
160GB HD
GMA x3100 / 1280x800 LCD

Compaq Presario F700 (top left)
Athlon X2 TK-55
1GB RAM
120GB HD
Geforce 6100 / 1280x800 LCD

Acer Aspire D150 (bottom right)
Atom N280
2GB RAM
160GB HD
GMA 950 / 1024x600 LCD

HP Pavilion dv2000 (bottom left)
Turion X2 TL-52
2GB RAM
120GB HD
Geforce 6150 GPU 1280x800 LCD

All laptops work (yes, even that Compaq I tried to sell earlier ).  The HP and Dell's battery are both shot, but the Compaq and Acer still have great batteries.


----------



## starlitjoker

Because i can....

Photo Dump...
Initializing...
Uploading Cache...3...2...1...
Importing....
unpacking...5...4...3...2...1...
Dump...


































































Initializing Data Execution...
Repacking...
Trash...
Complete...
Goodnight Starlitjoker...

PS: WTF??? quality/size much???? sorry :*(


----------



## Ramodkk

Woah, that's your entire room, lol

BTW, nice HSS strat


----------



## ganzey

^^ur pics big enough? lol


----------



## Bodaggit23

Ramomar said:


> Woah, that's your entire room, lol
> 
> BTW, nice HSS strat



Strat copy you mean?

Nice TITANIC pics. I like the first one the best.


----------



## starlitjoker

i wish they were bigger :*( lol but better quality
BTDubs im 16 so i didnt buy most of ,y stuff but i built it!


----------



## Ramodkk

Bodaggit23 said:


> Strat copy you mean?
> 
> Nice TITANIC pics. I like the first one the best.



Same thing, I didn't actually mean a Fender strat, just the style... but I guess you're right, technically.

BTW, how do you know it's a copy?


----------



## ScottALot

http://www.viddler.com/explore/ScottALot/videos/1/

I like giving shoutouts. Hee hee.

AMD Phenom II X4 955 3.4GHz
Xigmatek Dark Knight
Raidmax Aztec
GA-MA790X-UD4P
BFG Tech 9800GT
WD 1TB Caviar Black
G.Skill the light blue stuff (4GB)


----------



## ganzey

ScottALot said:


> [YT]<object classid="clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="437" height="370" id="viddler_ScottALot_1"><param name="movie" value="http://www.viddler.com/player/89a561c5/" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" /><embed src="http://www.viddler.com/player/89a561c5/"  wmode="transparent" width="437" height="370" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowScriptAccess="always" allowFullScreen="true" name="viddler_ScottALot_1" /></embed></object>[/YT]
> 
> I like giving shoutouts.



umm.......


----------



## ScottALot

ganzey said:


> umm.......



It's changed now.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Ramomar said:


> BTW, how do you know it's a copy?



Because a real Highway One Strat has 22 frets, not 21.

Also, show me a real Fender that doesn't have a 3 ply pickguard.

ElCheapo.


----------



## vroom_skies

I was bored so I took some "teaser" shots lol.


























My cat just went: mooooo


----------



## Shane

Vroom what keyboard is that? love the finish on it


----------



## vroom_skies

Nevakonaza said:


> Vroom what keyboard is that? love the finish on it



That would be the best keyboard on the planet 
Well for me at least lol.

It's the Enermax Aurora:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823102003

However for reasons I fail to understand they have discontinued it. I've searched for it everywhere and can't find any for sale.

Granted they have replaced it with the Aurora Premium:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823219002

Main differences being the enter key is now huge and the back space key is small. BTW I've never known anyone that prefers this design. Although if ya do, more power to ya.

They do have a few more models, however none that compare to the original imo:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010290063 50001400&name=Enermax

Hope that helps,
Bob


----------



## ScottALot

Why does nobody care about mine?


----------



## ScOuT

ScottALot said:


> Why does nobody care about mine?




The video quality is pretty bad for me at least. All I see is 2 screens and a huge blue light with a LED fan spinning.

Take some nice quality pictures and post those so we can get a good clear look at it


----------



## ScottALot

Oh sorry bout that, I'll take some pics when I get done with homework

[YT]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YnGx1bjYHBI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YnGx1bjYHBI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YT]

It's somewhat blurry, but that's what you get for a 100$ camcorder


----------



## Shane

vroom_skies said:


> That would be the best keyboard on the planet
> Well for me at least lol.
> 
> It's the Enermax Aurora:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823102003



thats one nice keyboard!....i like how it has USB ports aswell that would come in very handy for me.

when my logitech gives in im going to see if i can hunt one of those down 

The Egg has them....in  white too

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...TC-Shopmania-_-Keyboards-_-Enermax-_-23219003


----------



## TEKKA

Nevakonaza said:


> thats one nice keyboard!....i like how it has USB ports aswell that would come in very handy for me.
> 
> when my logitech gives in im going to see if i can hunt one of those down
> 
> The Egg has them....in  white too
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...TC-Shopmania-_-Keyboards-_-Enermax-_-23219003



Thats Silver Nev!


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## G25r8cer

Is that all dust? Could use a cleaning and front bezel 

Other than that it looks good


----------



## Bodaggit23

Look at the swirly dusties on the Thermaltake.

I imagine your airflow is dramatically decreased because of it.

Btw, your sig says "push/pull". Where's your other fan?


----------



## G25r8cer

Bodaggit23 said:


> I imagine your airflow is dramatically decreased because of it.



Look at how the case is setup. Why would he not get good airflow? His case has the same/close to the same effect as NOT even having a case. Components out in the open is MUCH more effective than cramming them into a case. Trust me


----------



## Bodaggit23

That's not what I said.

I said, the dust that's built up in the fins of his cooler will dramatically decrease the efficiency of the cooler.

Open air or not, clogged fins on the CPU cooler will raise temps.

Same as stopping the fan...


----------



## G25r8cer

Bodaggit23 said:


> That's not what I said.
> 
> I said, the dust that's built up in the fins of his cooler will dramatically decrease the efficiency of the cooler.
> 
> Open air or not, clogged fins on the CPU cooler will raise temps.
> 
> Same as stopping the fan...



Gotch misread you

Still that and the open-ness will cancel it out

catch my drift?


----------



## Bodaggit23

By your logic, having an open case eliminates the need for fans?

The heatsink needs air to flow over the fins to effectively remove heat.

Even a passive heatsink will overheat a CPU if it gets clogged, on a totally open air case.


----------



## G25r8cer

Bodaggit23 said:


> By your logic, having an open case eliminates the need for fans?
> 
> The heatsink needs air to flow over the fins to effectively remove heat.
> 
> Even a passive heatsink will overheat a CPU if it gets clogged, on a totally open air case.



No, as you said and I agree, the heatsinks and components still need air circulating across them. But, even a totally solid heatsink will still disipate heat as long as there is airflow across it. There does not need to be fins/gaps to cool a chip. Its just that it is much more effective with fins. 

So, basically we are both right 

Draw

Edit: Anyways lets stop spamming the pic thread


----------



## Shane

TEKKA said:


> Thats Silver Nev!



So it is lol....meh i was tired,just done my night shift


----------



## Bodaggit23

G25r8cer said:


> a totally solid heatsink will still disipate heat as long as there is airflow across it. There does not need to be fins/gaps to cool a chip. Its just that it is much more effective with fins.
> 
> So, basically we are both right



That's simply not true.

CPU coolers need as much surface area as possible to optimize it's radiative effects.


----------



## WeatherMan

Bodaggit23 said:


> Look at the swirly dusties on the Thermaltake.
> 
> I imagine your airflow is dramatically decreased because of it.
> 
> *Btw, your sig says "push/pull". Where's your other fan*?



It broke  I suppose I should change my sig. 

Just ordered a new Pioneer 22x sata drive (black) for cable management. Removes the Molex need totally so I can push it through the back like the PCIE Power for my gpu. Takes out the IDE Cable and generally cleans up the cables 

I'll order another fan one day along with some compressed air for cleaning. 

Oh.... and the case actually has no front door, It got loose and broke away lol. 

I'll keep it like as is right now.

I've sprayed the interior black, taken out the HDD Cage, dremelled out the back 80 + added guard, dremeled out the front 120 and havent added a guard.

Dremeled out a 120 hole at the top and added a fan + added guard


----------



## ScottALot

Get a couple CM R4s for a push-pull.


----------



## BikerTrash




----------



## G25r8cer

Just did a little ghosting mod to my cd drive. I couldnt stand the flat black finish on the sony optiarc.


----------



## Ramodkk

Pics or didn't happen lol


----------



## bluecity

BikerTrash said:


>



Are ya spot lighting Deer in your front yard?.....LOL


----------



## ganzey

^^ im diggin the desk, lol


----------



## BikerTrash

LOL, I knew that pic would get a laugh. 

This is in the corner of my walkout basement, and to the left is the door to the backyard.  The shotgun and spotlight are actually unrelated.  There has been a fox after my chickens, already killed two, so I am ready for him.  Had him in my sights once, but he is quick.  The spotlight is just to see if I can spot what sets off the security light.
And yes, I need a new desk!  I am currently looking for a black corner desk.


----------



## Langers2k7

BikerTrash said:


>



Damn that shotgun is HENCH! That's awesome man, :good:


----------



## G25r8cer

Ramomar said:


> Pics or didn't happen lol



Oh it happened alright

Just some double sided tape and I trimmed down the mesh 











Kinda a pain in the neck going to "My Computer" to eject the drive but, ill deal


----------



## Langers2k7

G25r8cer said:


> Kinda a pain in the neck going to "My Computer" to eject the drive but, ill deal



Not great if you have to re-install Windows though is it?


----------



## G25r8cer

Langers2k7 said:


> Not great if you have to re-install Windows though is it?




Good point but, I can just stick a pencil through the mesh and hit the eject button

Another idea: Superglue a little stick of plastic to the button sticking through the mesh


----------



## just a noob

BikerTrash said:


> LOL, I knew that pic would get a laugh.
> 
> This is in the corner of my walkout basement, and to the left is the door to the backyard.  The shotgun and spotlight are actually unrelated.  There has been a fox after my chickens, already killed two, so I am ready for him.  Had him in my sights once, but he is quick.  The spotlight is just to see if I can spot what sets off the security light.
> And yes, I need a new desk!  I am currently looking for a black corner desk.



how many do you have?


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Thought I would show off my new Cooler Master V8.


----------



## anbo369

nice


----------



## linkin

I want to get a v8 but they are so expensive... almost as much as my case cost.


----------



## ganzey

^^nice ethan, GO V8!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ethan3.14159

linkin93 said:


> I want to get a v8 but they are so expensive... almost as much as my case cost.


I got mine cheap, with a free Cooler Master pen. One of the advantages of working for the official Cooler Master distributor in NZ. 



ganzey said:


> ^^nice ethan, GO V8!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks!  It's a cooling beast!


----------



## FairDoos

*JELOUS of Ethan3.14159*


----------



## Respital

Ethan3.14159 said:


> I got mine cheap, with a free Cooler Master pen. One of the advantages of working for the official Cooler Master distributor in NZ.



Nice, how did you manage to land that?


----------



## Ramodkk

Oh man, what happened to the butterfly cooler? lol


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Respital said:


> Nice, how did you manage to land that?


My roommate works for them, and he got me the job. It's a pretty standard sales job. Crummy pay, but lots of free stuff. Free Windows 7 ultimate, discounts on everything, and invitations to random events. Like this Thursday I'll be at Antec's christmas party. 



Ramomar said:


> Oh man, what happened to the butterfly cooler? lol


Haha, that's going in my girlfriend's computer.


----------



## Ramodkk

Haha nice. Awesome cooler you got there!


----------



## G25r8cer

Man alot of us on CF have a CM V8 now


----------



## Ethan3.14159

G25r8cer said:


> Man alot of us on CF have a CM V8 now


Because it's an awesome cooler! And only the _coolest_ people have it.


----------



## G25r8cer

Ethan3.14159 said:


> Because it's an awesome cooler! And only the _coolest_ people have it.



It is an awesome cooler :good:


----------



## ganzey

G25r8cer said:


> Man alot of us on CF have a CM V8 now



that cause its a good cooler


----------



## Ramodkk

Meh, my cooler beats the V8...


----------



## ganzey

Ramomar said:


> Meh, my cooler beats the V8...



lol


----------



## g4m3rof1337

My V8 is sitting on my desk, since I still can't figure out why my computer kept shutting off when it was installed.. I've contacted support and posted on several forums. Something about that 775 bracket, lol.


----------



## Bodaggit23

g4m3rof1337 said:


> My V8 is sitting on my desk, since I still can't figure out why my computer kept shutting off when it was installed.. I've contacted support and posted on several forums. Something about that 775 bracket, lol.



Must be shorting somewhere.


----------



## BikerTrash

Should I pick up a V8 for $45 shipped?  I won't be building for a while, just slowly buying up parts at cheap prices.  So far I only have my Windows 7, with student discount.  Kicking myself for not buying a CM 932 HAF for $100.   Hopefully it drops close to $100 again.


----------



## Gooberman

Yeah xD this is my comp with the mouse and keyboard i got in august ;D


----------



## aviation_man

Gooberman said:


> Yeah xD this is my comp with the mouse and keyboard i got in august ;D
> snip[/QUOTE]
> 
> Icons much? :P


----------



## Gooberman

Yeah i have a small problem


----------



## ganzey

BikerTrash said:


> Should I pick up a V8 for $45 shipped?  I won't be building for a while, just slowly buying up parts at cheap prices.  So far I only have my Windows 7, with student discount.  Kicking myself for not buying a CM 932 HAF for $100.   Hopefully it drops close to $100 again.



yea, thats a really good deal


----------



## Fatback

Fatal1tyXx said:


> Excuse the monitor, have an Asus 23" 1080p waiting to get opened at chrissy
> 
> (IMG)http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/7522/pict0391lb.jpg(IMG)
> 
> Heres where my xbox 360 gets placed (Microsoft is currently repairing the DVD drive)
> 
> (IMG)http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/3615/pict0393wf.jpg(IMG)
> 
> Heres my Subwoofer i thought I'd show yous.
> 
> (IMG)http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/9329/pict0394ck.jpg(IMG)




Links don't work


----------



## FATALiiTYz

how do I fix it?


----------



## Respital

fatal1tyxx said:


> excuse the monitor, have an asus 23" 1080p waiting to get opened at chrissy:d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres where my xbox 360 gets placed (microsoft is currently repairing the dvd drive)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres my subwoofer i thought i'd show yous.



Fixed that for you, but you should do something about the size.


----------



## Fatback

Yea re-upload them to imageshack and pick resize, then select 1024x768, or 800x600 something around there would be good. Then right click on the image and go to share it. Use the second link that says forums, but uncheck the box above it first.

and here is mine nothing has really changed at all, and probably want until a get a new component.


----------



## Machin3

Working on expanding my setup. Here's what I have so far:


----------



## Motorcharge

Don't have a picture of it, but same case as the PC in the banner at the top of the site. Specs are in the sig.


----------



## Fatback

but it's not resized


----------



## ganzey

^^thanks for the new sig fatback, lol


----------



## Fatback

Fatal1tyXx said:


> Heres my setup resized...
> http://img686.imageshack.us/img686/7024/pict0391.jpg



Ok that's much better. It's easier to make out the picture when you don't have to scroll 10 feet to the right



ganzey said:


> ^^thanks for the new sig fatback, lol



did you find that funny or something?


----------



## ganzey

Fatback said:


> Ok that's much better. It's easier to make out the picture when you don't have to scroll 10 feet to the right
> 
> 
> 
> did you find that funny or something?



i found it to be quite funny


----------



## Fatback

ganzey said:


> i found it to be quite funny



How is that? it was just a comment, I think you might have a strange sense of humor


----------



## ganzey

i just like the 

ok, its resized 

but its not resized.


kind of a stupid sense of humor, maybe its the norco and codeine im on


----------



## ganzey

Fatal1tyXx said:


> Omg!?



what? is chuck norris behind me?


----------



## Fatback

ganzey said:


> i just like the
> 
> ok, its resized
> 
> but its not resized.
> 
> 
> kind of a stupid sense of humor, maybe its the norco and codeine im on



oh ok then lol, all you need is some alcohol and you would be trippen 



Fatal1tyXx said:


> Omg!?



What!? What!?


----------



## FATALiiTYz

http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/7025/pict0391o.jpg

FINALLY got it resized to 800x600


----------



## ganzey

Fatal1tyXx said:


> http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/7025/pict0391o.jpg
> 
> FINALLY got it resized to 800x600



much better, lol. were just yankin yer chain about this stuff, dont take it to seriously. oh, and nice laptop


----------



## FATALiiTYz

ganzey said:


> much better, lol. were just yankin yer chain about this stuff, dont take it to seriously. oh, and nice laptop



Yer I know, still tryin to figure out how to get the image to come up on the forum


----------



## ganzey

click on the little picture of a mountain in the "reply" box and put the url of the image. i couldnt get imageshack to work for this, i just use tiny pic


----------



## FATALiiTYz

Mod can delete the old post.


----------



## ganzey

Fatal1tyXx said:


> Mod can delete the old post.



you can delete the old post, just go to edit, then delete


----------



## FATALiiTYz

The one Respital did on page. 654


----------



## G25r8cer

Fatal1tyXx said:


> The one Respital did on page. 654



Yeah good-ness get rid of that HUGE Pic

Spams the forums


----------



## Motorcharge

Fatal1tyXx said:


> Yer I know, still tryin to figure out how to get the image to come up on the forum


----------



## Bacon

The cable management isn't quite as bad as it looks. Makes it hard not having a modular PSU and a sata cd drive.


----------



## Respital

Get a sata cd drive, i command you! 

Seriously though it's one of the best and least expensive investments in your PC that make it so much better.


----------



## Shane

Respital said:


> Get a sata cd drive, i command you!
> .



+1.....Just dont get a Sony,Had nothing but trouble with mine,and its replacement they sent me!

Go LG or Samsung.


----------



## Respital

nevakonaza said:


> +1.....just dont get a sony,had nothing but trouble with mine,and its replacement they sent me!
> 
> Go lg or samsung.



+1


----------



## Ramodkk

I've had problems with two LGs... Lite-On and Samsung have worked great though.


----------



## linkin

my LG drive was finicky. it would not read some DVD's at all, and it gave me a nice excuse to buy a sata drive. it's a samsung writemaster and it's quiter than my LG was, also faster. It's writing these 16x DVD's at 20x which is nice


----------



## Ramodkk

So far, -1 for LG +3 for Samsung lol


----------



## bluecity

Nevakonaza said:


> +1.....Just dont get a Sony,Had nothing but trouble with mine,and its replacement they sent me!
> 
> Go LG or Samsung.



I just got a LG from Newegg...works great


----------



## ThatGuy16

I think i posted these a while back

we all know what the hammer is for







i miss this





and current






size comparison






and another one i built not too long ago


----------



## linkin

In that third picture, is that blue thing one of those cheap fan controllers? i got one from hong kong on ebay


----------



## Candy

@ThatGuy16: They look sweet, I love the perfectly square side window, it looks so 'clean'. I think all those lights would annoy me, but it still looks cool.


----------



## ThatGuy16

linkin93 said:


> In that third picture, is that blue thing one of those cheap fan controllers? i got one from hong kong on ebay


Yeah, It's the nzxt one from newegg. It's hooked up to the led fans, it's mostly only good for looks. 


Candy said:


> @ThatGuy16: They look sweet, I love the perfectly square side window, it looks so 'clean'. I think all those lights would annoy me, but it still looks cool.


thanks. And yeah, that's why I have those switches on the front: I can completely black it it out including the controller panel.


----------



## jasonwow

camera is bad


----------



## Respital

ThatGuy16 said:


> and current



I WANT THAT CASE! What case is it? 

Seriously, how much?


----------



## just a noob

rocketfish, also known as a lian li pc-77 i believe?


----------



## ThatGuy16

just a noob said:


> rocketfish, also known as a lian li pc-77 i believe?



yeah, i think so

Its a lian li case that best buy sold for all of a month. They rebranded them "rocketfish". So i got mine on clearance for $50, well over a $200 case.


I modded the spot on top for the radiator and bought the OEM lian li side window panel for another $50. So i only have about $140ish in the case. 

















when i bought it





i might put the door back on


----------



## Respital

ThatGuy16 said:


> yeah, i think so
> 
> Its a lian li case that best buy sold for all of a month. They rebranded them "rocketfish". So i got mine on clearance for $50, well over a $200 case.
> 
> 
> I modded the spot on top for the radiator and bought the OEM lian li side window panel for another $50. So i only have about $140ish in the case.
> 
> i might put the door back on



Do you know if anyone sells them?


----------



## Fatback

Respital said:


> Do you know if anyone sells them?



Look on ebay it might be hard to find them new. Newegg has a slimier model which is the PC-71F http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112244&cm_re=lian_li-_-11-112-244-_-Product.


----------



## Motorcharge

I like the modified version a lot better.
I need a new case, I hate mine.











I'll post some actual pics when my new motherboard gets here.

Debating painting over all the silver on it since most everything is out of it now anyway. I've got a can of black spray paint just sitting here anyway.


----------



## G25r8cer

Very nice one on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Rocketfish-...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item35a5790598


----------



## ScottALot

uk80glue said:


> I like the modified version a lot better.
> I need a new case, I hate mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post some actual pics when my new motherboard gets here.
> 
> Debating painting over all the silver on it since most everything is out of it now anyway. I've got a can of black spray paint just sitting here anyway.



LMAO That's the one on the CF banner!


----------



## Motorcharge

I know, thats the first thing I noticed when I found this site lol


----------



## Motorcharge

Bored as hell, painted everything but the vents on the bottom and buttons, haven't figured out how to get those off yet lol


----------



## The Chad

ThatGuy16, sorry it was on the other page but what speakers are those? They look really good.


----------



## Shane

The Chad said:


> ThatGuy16, sorry it was on the other page but what speakers are those? They look really good.



Looks like he has the logitech x-530s 

Logitech make some great speakers,I have the X-540s.


----------



## G25r8cer

Got bored and worked on an old P2 Full Tower Gateway

I cleaned it up. installed some fans, and did some cable management 

Gonna convert it into a server


----------



## funkysnair

what kind of server can you run off a p2? couldnt use it for a gaming server could you?



ThatGuy16 said:


> i might put the door back on



looks much better with the door on man


----------



## G25r8cer

funkysnair said:


> what kind of server can you run off a p2? couldnt use it for a gaming server could you?
> 
> 
> 
> looks much better with the door on man




I was just cleaning up the case. Going to start saving up for a Folding/Media Server rig and im going to use this case. I love the old Full Tower cases


----------



## The Chad

Nevakonaza said:


> Looks like he has the logitech x-530s
> 
> Logitech make some great speakers,I have the X-540s.



Ah I thought so. I was saving up to buy the 530's and I just got enough money last week but all the stores had closed for christmas! Have to wait until mid-January to place and order now


----------



## funkysnair




----------



## anbo369

jizz


----------



## cudenver

funkysnair said:


>



that is one nice rig.


----------



## mep916

funkysnair said:


>



Well done funky. The green and red look sick. Are you happy with the final product?


----------



## funkysnair

thanx for the coments but no im not happy....

there are a few things that will be done once my second loop goes in, im gonna drop the anti kink coils cos they are not uv reactive!

might just put some black anti kink coil where i need it and keep the tubing all black!

we'll see

but all my temps for mobo and cpu are between 30-35oC with an overclock of 3.6ghz so im happy


----------



## Motorcharge

uk80glue said:


> I like the modified version a lot better.
> I need a new case, I hate mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post some actual pics when my new motherboard gets here.
> 
> Debating painting over all the silver on it since most everything is out of it now anyway. I've got a can of black spray paint just sitting here anyway.



FINALLY got my system back up and some pictures of it painted. Front LEDs didn't really come through in the pictures and the side barely did. Twice as glad I painted it. The light comes through a lot softer now and the black just looks better than the chrome.










Theres blue light in the 3 grills on the front, dunno why they don't show up at all in the picture, flash isn't that bright.


----------



## Fatback

^ lookin pretty good there, the black does make it look better.

P.S I love the older then dirt iPod


----------



## Motorcharge

Theres 2 of em 
They're pretty much just 4 gig external HDs now. The green battery lasts about an hour so it's ok, but the blue one lasts about 10 minutes lol.


----------



## Fatback

uk80glue said:


> Theres 2 of em
> They're pretty much just 4 gig external HDs now. The green battery lasts about an hour so it's ok, but the blue one lasts about 10 minutes lol.



lol, yea I have one of them just like that. Mine is in mint condition though, battery still lasts a good 8hours or so.


----------



## Motorcharge

They're in decent shape otherwise, just used the shit out of them over the years, esp when I was in high school, the blue one was on damn near 24/7.


----------



## Fatback

uk80glue said:


> They're in decent shape otherwise, just used the shit out of them over the years, esp when I was in high school, the blue one was on damn near 24/7.



I actually got mine no to long ago lol maybe 6 months ago. I won it brand new on ebay for $10. I mostly use my 120gb classic though.


----------



## footballstevo75

That was my first mp3 player, a green one. I still like it more than the nanos, I use my 32gb iphone and 5.5g video alot more, but I still love that one. Perfect weight/sturdiness.


----------



## Motorcharge

I had a 120gb ipod video, like the ones right before the touch and hated it. It's impossible not to cover them in fingerprints and I was always paranoid about breaking it. I wish they still made em with all metal cases like the nano, even with the smaller screen.


----------



## Gooberman

yeah uk89glue god just said for us to swap video cards my 8500GT for your 8600


----------



## Motorcharge

Gooberman said:


> yeah *uk89glue* god just said for us to swap video cards my 8500GT for your 8600



Sucks for that uk89 guy.


----------



## Fatback

uk80glue said:


> I had a 120gb ipod video, like the ones right before the touch and hated it. It's impossible not to cover them in fingerprints and I was always paranoid about breaking it. I wish they still made em with all metal cases like the nano, even with the smaller screen.



You must of had an older model or something. The one I have is pretty sturdy, I have dropped it quite a few times and it still works. Also mine isn't shiny or anything so no finger prints.


----------



## jasonwow

new case


----------



## linkin

Nice.

Phone Camera?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Finally got my V8 installed, once I work on cable management, I'll post some pics.


----------



## jasonwow

lol yah samsung rouge phone is crap it will freeze about 2 times a day


----------



## jancz3rt

*New babe...*

Ok guys,

yes, my PC is kind of out of date, but I just got myself a widescreen LCD from LG (23" W2353V) and just set-up dual-view to make use of my old 15" Sharp LCD. The 15" now acts as a chat screen/music player screen. 






JAN


----------



## Respital

jancz3rt said:


> Ok guys,
> 
> yes, my PC is kind of out of date, but I just got myself a widescreen LCD from LG (23" W2353V) and just set-up dual-view to make use of my old 15" Sharp LCD. The 15" now acts as a chat screen/music player screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAN



Nice setup! Very clean and tidy. :good:


----------



## Drenlin

It's about twice as fast as it was when I got it, but that's still not half as fast as what most of you guys have.


----------



## 87dtna

Setup listed in my sig-


----------



## jancz3rt

87dtna said:


> Setup listed in my sig-



That's a very nice and clean set-up, just how I like to see them. Congrats.

JAN


----------



## Wanderer196343

*My new set up*

Hi this is my new set up both cases are great ,I have them on my desk to try to keep dust out 

thermaltake shark and the antec 300


----------



## 87dtna

jancz3rt said:


> That's a very nice and clean set-up, just how I like to see them. Congrats.
> 
> JAN



Thanks!  There's a couple little things I could do to make it even cleaner but I'm not real concerned about it.  Just clean enough as to not affect any cooling.  My case runs pretty cool now since the SSD's don't really create any heat, and I got four 120mm fans and a 140mm up top :good:  The antec 200 and 300 are nice cases for relatively cheap.


----------



## linkin

I will post pics of my setup when my G15 keyboard arrives 

I better start cleaning my desk lol.


----------



## funkysnair




----------



## robina_80

http://img410.imageshack.us/i/image031o.jpg/

http://img192.imageshack.us/i/image030w.jpg/

http://img248.imageshack.us/i/10042009010.jpg/

http://img694.imageshack.us/i/p1812082102.jpg/

http://img694.imageshack.us/i/p181208210201.jpg/

EDIT also this is the mini itx i made for my family

http://img248.imageshack.us/i/p1709092313.jpg/

http://img191.imageshack.us/i/p1709092315.jpg/

http://img694.imageshack.us/i/p1709092324.jpg/

http://img683.imageshack.us/i/p1709092328.jpg/

http://img683.imageshack.us/i/p1709092358.jpg/

just like 2 add ive got rid of the cpu cooler on the mini itx sytem and instead ive put 2 40mm fans on the side of the case as the case would shut properly but everytime i turn the system on the fan would hit the case as it was to tight


----------



## Aastii

funky, that cable management is immense, as is the water cooling setup, it looks sweet.

Will get some pics of mine up when:

1. I can be arsed 

2. I have the time and new cooler


----------



## funkysnair

Aastii said:


> funky, that cable management is immense, as is the water cooling setup, it looks sweet.
> 
> Will get some pics of mine up when:
> 
> 1. I can be arsed
> 
> 2. I have the time and new cooler



thanx man

will look a little different soon, new gpu and stuff


----------



## ScOuT

Funky...that thing looks nice  

Paint looks smooth and even


----------



## funkysnair

ScOuT said:


> Funky...that thing looks nice
> 
> Paint looks smooth and even



thanx, best paint job i ever done


----------



## Aastii

that is your painted case  I thought that was a standard one, very nice job :good:


----------



## linkin

My new PSU and my MSI 8600GT OC


----------



## Fatback

^ lookin good linkin :good: I can barely see that 8600gt in that huge storm scout 

Some new ones of mine. Yes I know the window is dirty and I need to clean it but I don't feel like it.


----------



## linkin

I see you like the orange lights 

I just realised you got the exact same 4850 i do. you ever had any troubles with it?


----------



## Fatback

linkin93 said:


> I see you like the orange lights
> 
> I just realised you got the exact same 4850 i do. you ever had any troubles with it?



I like orange anything. They are actually bright red with a little orange tint but they look bright orange on camera. I could of edited the picture to make them look red like they do in person.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Let us protest...

ALL GPU's FROM NOW ON HAVE HEAT SHROUDS!!! 

/protest

Nice builds guys.


----------



## linkin

Bodaggit23 said:


> Let us protest...
> 
> ALL GPU's FROM NOW ON HAVE HEAT SHROUDS!!!
> 
> /protest
> 
> Nice builds guys.



I can't wait to get my 4850 back, i miss it already.


----------



## Fatback

linkin93 said:


> I just realised you got the exact same 4850 i do. you ever had any troubles with it?



Nope never anything major. There was this one time where it wouldn't display an image but I reset the CMOS and it fixed it right up and has never done it again. It's a pretty good card for the price I got mine for $99 shipped back when they where cheaper. It will max a lot of games, the only game I have ever had trouble out of is NFS shift the 4850 really struggled on it even with low settings.


----------



## linkin

my 4850 struggles too, thats because it's a really TWIMTBP game...

You know, it's one of those games that screams NVIDIAAAAAA!


----------



## Fatback

linkin93 said:


> my 4850 struggles too, thats because it's a really TWIMTBP game...
> 
> You know, it's one of those games that screams NVIDIAAAAAA!



I have a 8800gt and E7400(just got it for $5 on craigs list ) in my other computer and I get about 20 more FPS then with my 4850 and Phenom 8650.


----------



## linkin

thats crazy


----------



## 87dtna

Fatback said:


> I have a 8800gt and E7400(just got it for $5 on craigs list ) in my other computer and I get about 20 more FPS then with my 4850 and Phenom 8650.



Whats the E7400 clocked too?  An E7400 is gonna be superior is playing game than an 8650.  I would stick the 4850 in the intel rig and see what you get to make sure the CPU isn't bottlenecking you.


----------



## jamesd1981

intel duo core 2.8cpu, western digital 640gb hdd, crucial 6gb ddr2 pc5300 ram, akasa evo cooler, gainward gt9600 ddr3 cpu, asus p5p41d mboard, 450 w psu, lg 22x dvd rewriter w/lightscribe, 22in lg flatron monitor, 500gb seagate external drive, epson bx300f all in one, creative 5.1 surround system, microsoft lifecam vx-300, trust graphics tablet and trust wireless desktop kit.


----------



## Fatback

87dtna said:


> Whats the E7400 clocked too?  An E7400 is gonna be superior is playing game than an 8650.  I would stick the 4850 in the intel rig and see what you get to make sure the CPU isn't bottlenecking you.



It's at stock clocks the motherboard in it is an OEM board from an e-machines so I can't OC it. I don't play games hardly anymore so I wouldn't benefit from switching. Not only that but I do a lot more multi-tasking then gaming so going to a dual core would be a downgrade.

I have thought my CPU was a bottleneck before but my FPS seems about the same as everyone else's that has a slimier or same CPU.


----------



## cohen

this is my latest setup:

http://www.cohenl.com/images/cohen/upload/computer/All.JPG


----------



## starlitjoker

ew dual monitor laptop !!!! ugly! does that thing have a decent processor?


----------



## cohen

starlitjoker said:


> ew dual monitor laptop !!!! ugly! does that thing have a decent processor?



Yeah! Intel Centrino 2 T8500 - 2.1GHZ Dual Core - it flies


----------



## The_Other_One

Long ago I used to be into old computers,  I thought I'd gotten out of all that stuff and actually sold/gave away/threw out many of my classic machines.  Well recently I was given a Macintosh Classic and Mac SE and it reminded me just how much I loved these little "compact" Macs.  So, I did something rather minor, but something I'd been wanting to do for a while...  I modified my old SE FDHD to have two "superdrives" and upgraded the hard drive.






I _really _want to get myself an SE/30, but this little thing will do for now I suppose.  I have a few peripherals for it, though I'm kicking myself for throwing out the old external SCSI CD-ROM I had...


----------



## Geoff

Very high tech eh?  lol


----------



## HumanMage

The_Other_One said:


> Long ago I used to be into old computers,  I thought I'd gotten out of all that stuff and actually sold/gave away/threw out many of my classic machines.  Well recently I was given a Macintosh Classic and Mac SE and it reminded me just how much I loved these little "compact" Macs.  So, I did something rather minor, but something I'd been wanting to do for a while...  I modified my old SE FDHD to have two "superdrives" and upgraded the hard drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I _really _want to get myself an SE/30, but this little thing will do for now I suppose.  I have a few peripherals for it, though I'm kicking myself for throwing out the old external SCSI CD-ROM I had...



Jerry Seinfeld has that same computer in his apartment in the show "Seinfeld"  that show is hilarious.


----------



## ganzey

The_Other_One said:


> Long ago I used to be into old computers,  I thought I'd gotten out of all that stuff and actually sold/gave away/threw out many of my classic machines.  Well recently I was given a Macintosh Classic and Mac SE and it reminded me just how much I loved these little "compact" Macs.  So, I did something rather minor, but something I'd been wanting to do for a while...  I modified my old SE FDHD to have two "superdrives" and upgraded the hard drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I _really _want to get myself an SE/30, but this little thing will do for now I suppose.  I have a few peripherals for it, though I'm kicking myself for throwing out the old external SCSI CD-ROM I had...



dude, you should totally run 3dmark on that thing


----------



## Machin3

ganzey said:


> dude, you should totally run 3dmark on that thing



 I heard those things top any i7 computer.


----------



## Gooberman




----------



## 87dtna

Gooberman said:


>



LOL, I'm totally convinced that spelling is not tought in school anymore.


----------



## Gooberman

noes

You're an example too 

(BTW IT WAS like 4 AM!!! lol)


87dtna said:


> LOL, I'm totally convinced that spelling is not *tought* in school anymore.


----------



## 87dtna

haha, there is hope afterall

Surprised you caught that....or should I say cought that...LOL

You really think I would be dumb enough to mispell a word if it wasn't on purpose when calling someone out for the same thing??  LOL

Edit-Oh yeah I'm surprised you actually used the correct ''you're'' and not ''your'' like most others do.  I guess you knew you had to break out the proper grammar eh?


----------



## Gooberman

it was really really late i know it's upper xD You're = YOU ARE  also the There Their They're mix up


----------



## 87dtna

LOL :good:


----------



## Gooberman

I also like the nubs that say "your a idiot!" (LOL)


----------



## 87dtna

haha, yeah thats a classic FAIL


----------



## BikerTrash

Finally got a real desk, and triple monitors!





Old PC gets to be a HTPC of sorts (Wii and Wii accessories NOT mine ).


----------



## Fatback

^ that setup is sick man both of them. I would kill to have all that stuff.

There is one thing I have to say......SO MANY CABLES


----------



## Machin3

^ And a gun on the table. (At least that's what it looks like) 

Here's my new setup for 2010:


----------



## lubo4444

Nice Midnight.


----------



## Fatback

Wow I didn't even notice the gun. WTH is that for? you afraid somebody gonna steal you're PC?

Nice setup midnight, everthing is so black lol are those speakers the X-540s? BTW I really like the way that desk is setup.


----------



## CdnAudiophile

Midnight_fox1 said:


> ^ And a gun on the table. (At least that's what it looks like)
> 
> Here's my new setup for 2010:



Very nice man. I would switch that PSU out though. They are terrible and you wouldn't want it to wreck any of the nice components you have.


----------



## Machin3

Thanks guys. ^Thermal, your kinda right. I wasn't thinking when I bought that PSU.


----------



## ganzey

Midnight_fox1 said:


> Thanks guys. ^Thermal, your kinda right. I wasn't thinking when I bought that PSU.



well, when you get a new one you can send the old one to me


----------



## Machin3

Hah. no problem.


----------



## ganzey

Midnight_fox1 said:


> Hah. no problem.



lol, ok. i will send you my 3 1/2 year old 480 watt A-POWER psu. lol, i feel pathetic. i paid $3 for it at a swap meet


----------



## Candy

Very nice Midnight, I've been considering getting the same mobo and CPU combo, would you recommend it? You should run 3DMark06 at stock clocks I'm keen to see what it gets. Also what memory?


----------



## BikerTrash

LOL, my first pic in this thread I had a shotgun by my desk, and I actually had a reason.  Well, it stirred people up on another forum, so I plant a firearm in my PC pics, just for fun.  I am American, after all.


----------



## CdnAudiophile

Midnight_fox1 said:


> Thanks guys. ^Thermal, your kinda right. I wasn't thinking when I bought that PSU.



A quality PSU gives peace of mind as well as better OC's with cleaner power. 

Your cable management is awesome man, what do you think of the case?


----------



## Machin3

Candy said:


> Very nice Midnight, I've been considering getting the same mobo and CPU combo, would you recommend it? You should run 3DMark06 at stock clocks I'm keen to see what it gets. Also what memory?



It's good, but I ran into a slight problem with the BIOS at first where is would turn on after the pc was shut down, but I fixed that with a firmware BIOS update from EVGA. I'll have to start that benchmark soon. Just finishing installing last bits of software.

EDIT: Oh and the memory is G.SKILL 4GB DDR3 1600


----------



## Gareth

Will get a picture of the tower when its daylight =)


----------



## Machin3

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> A quality PSU gives peace of mind as well as better OC's with cleaner power.
> 
> Your cable management is awesome man, what do you think of the case?



I like the case because its one of the only cases that's painted stock black on the inside and I don't have to do it myself. The only thing I would change about it is increase the length. I think its a bit short.


----------



## Candy

Midnight_fox1 said:


> It's good, but I ran into a slight problem with the BIOS at first where is would turn on after the pc was shut down, but I fixed that with a firmware BIOS update from EVGA. I'll have to start that benchmark soon. Just finishing installing last bits of software.
> 
> EDIT: Oh and the memory is G.SKILL 4GB DDR3 1600



Ok cool, thanks for that.


----------



## G25r8cer

Midnight_fox1 said:


> Thanks guys. ^Thermal, your kinda right. I wasn't thinking when I bought that PSU.



Yeah Agree

I have had nothing but problems with my Ultra X-finity

When income tax comes im gonna be replacing it and getting a 5850 

Cant wait


----------



## Gooberman

Midnight_fox1 said:


> Hah. no problem.



NO NO NO NO NO NO GIVE IT TO ME lol i only have a 250W fail supply xD


----------



## just a noob




----------



## funkysnair

nice componants but crap pc case....

get a case u tight git


----------



## just a noob

i'm looking at one of these:


----------



## funkysnair

yeh i was looking at the mountain mod cases aswell, there is a one where you can mount a quad rad in the top and a tripple in the front pinnacle or something!!

you need to invest in one, i wouldnt like mine out in the open for all the elements to get at it!!

what pump you using?

here mine is






 i have another ssd coming and a d5 pump for my second loop...


----------



## just a noob




----------



## jancz3rt

BikerTrash said:


> Finally got a real desk, and triple monitors!



Wow, I love this. One thing however, is that this is not a "Post my gun" forum  That said, great set-up.

JAN


----------



## E Money

She is running but i'm still adding things to it as time progresses


----------



## Ramodkk

That's one massive SOB lol


----------



## E Money

Ramomar said:


> That's one massive SOB lol



Big girls need love too 

After I throw in five more fans I want to add another ITX mobo. After that I don't know what Ill do with her.


----------



## Shane

E Money said:


>



What case is that? 



waltwhitman said:


> freaking nice!


Funkys spend quite alot of money on that machine,But you have to admit its one sweet machine,without a doubt ill stay fast for a very long time.


----------



## Shlouski

Here's my gaming room. Ive just finished hooking up everything, after building my new internet pc. Both the computers and the xbox are hooked up to both screens, digital surround sound and external HDD's.

My internet PC is the one on the desk:

Athlon 2 x4 620 @ 3.4Ghz
4Gb Geil Black dragon Cas4
500Gb Seagate HDD
Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD3P
Philips DVD-RW
8800GT
2x 500Gb and Seagate 1TB external HDD's 

The computer on the floor this my gaming PC in my sig.


----------



## lubo4444

Shlouski said:


> Here's my gaming room. Ive just finished hooking up everything, after building my new internet pc. Both the computers and the xbox are hooked up to both screens, digital surround sound and external HDD's.
> 
> My internet PC is the one on the desk:
> 
> Athlon 2 x4 620 @ 3.4Ghz
> 4Gb Geil Black dragon Cas4
> 500Gb Seagate HDD
> Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD3P
> Philips DVD-RW
> 8800GT
> 2x 500Gb and Seagate 1TB external HDD's
> 
> The computer on the floor this my gaming PC in my sig.



Now that's sweet. Are you left handed? because i see your mouse is on the left side.


----------



## starlitjoker

just a noob said:


> i'm looking at one of these:



I GOT TEH SAME MOBO!!!! AAAAAAAAA
lol @ fail post


----------



## Shlouski

Even though i got all this stuff, im still not a very talented gamer, it must be because im left handed lol.


----------



## HBK

*My pc*

hello everone
i've got a few picture of inside of my pc 
hope you likes it

my system specs:
Mobo: Foxconn p35ap-s
CPU: Intel Pentium Dual core e5200
RAM:2GB 800 Kingston
VGA:9500GT
PSU: 535 Green
CPU Cooler : cooler master hyper 212+
case : MAGNUM 2 Green
Sorry i dont have any picture from outside of my pc and my whole desktop


----------



## 87dtna

Hey thats a great case for helping to get a really clean look.  Very nice.  Would look better if it was painted black though 


Thought I'd update my pic since I installed me new UD4P and modular PSU, I only have my gts250 instead of my gtx285 though-


----------



## The Chad




----------



## ganzey

W00t!! another CMV8 on CF


----------



## G25r8cer

87dtna said:


> Hey thats a great case for helping to get a really clean look.  Very nice.  Would look better if it was painted black though



Every case would look better with a Side Panel, some ccfl's, and some paint

Dirty right now but, here's mine


----------



## bomberboysk

just a noob said:


> i'm looking at one of these:


I'm thinking about either an extended ascension or a monticle/pinnacle 24 with XL-ATX mounting myself.

That setup reminds me of a buddy of mine's rig, sflex fans, black ascension, ddc+xspc res top, etc..


----------



## Intel_man




----------



## Fatback

Nice Intel_Man all that is left is some cable management

I will put some new ones up of mine after I get my new case(should be here monday) and my CPU and all that stuff.


----------



## Intel_man

Fatback said:


> Nice Intel_Man all that is left is some cable management
> 
> I will put some new ones up of mine after I get my new case(should be here monday) and my CPU and all that stuff.



LOL... I wish I would redo my cables... but I would kill myself getting all that stuff organized. Especially the damn GTX260's that almost didn't fit my case.


----------



## Fatback

Intel_man said:


> LOL... I wish I would redo my cables... but I would kill myself getting all that stuff organized. Especially the damn GTX260's that almost didn't fit my case.



Yea for me hiding the cables are the hardest part of building a computer.


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

Fatback said:


> Yea for me hiding the cables are the hardest part of building a computer.



Agreed, cable management _IS NOT_ one of my strong points either.


----------



## joh06937

here's mine. the power supply is really ugly. can't wait to upgrade to a modular one with some (possibly) leds. the ide cable is ugly too. sata hard drive next on list.


----------



## linkin

Cable management is easier to do when you install the motherboard, then the PSU. then add things on at a time, connect them, experiment with the cables until you get it right.

intel man, you have the same case as me. you can take off the other side panel and route the CPU power cable through there. htere's a little opening near where the psu goes in. works great if the cable is long enough. if you take the psu out and put it next to the scout, and pull the cable up. if it clears the top of the case you can use that method.

I suggest keeping extra sata cable lengths  in that area too. Shove the fan and sata cables under your hard drive, it's a great place for sticking cables.


----------



## funkysnair

intel man, them cables all bunched up will be choking the gpu's of fresh air due to the intake fan being infront of them (if you have a fan on the side door then it shouldnt be to bad)

get some cable management on the go, its not only for the looks but it helps airflow


----------



## Ethan3.14159

funkysnair said:


> intel man, them cables all bunched up will be choking the gpu's of fresh air due to the intake fan being infront of them (if you have a fan on the side door then it shouldnt be to bad)
> 
> *get some cable management on the go, its not only for the looks but it helps airflow*


When did Busta Rhyme get here?


----------



## funkysnair

Ethan3.14159 said:


> When did Busta Rhyme get here?



hahahaha...

i am a poet and i didnt even know it


----------



## Intel_man

I would worry about my gpu's except I have 2 120mm's blowing on the side DIRECTLY into my gpu. lol


----------



## funkysnair

Intel_man said:


> I would worry about my gpu's except I have 2 120mm's blowing on the side DIRECTLY into my gpu. lol



thats why i said 

"(if you have a fan on the side door then it shouldnt be to bad)"


----------



## Intel_man

funkysnair said:


> thats why i said
> 
> "(if you have a fan on the side door then it shouldnt be to bad)"


Ooops, didn't read that. XD



P.S. MY CPU's running at 30's and highs of 50's... nice.


----------



## funkysnair

Intel_man said:


> Ooops, didn't read that. XD
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. MY CPU's running at 30's and highs of 50's... nice.



mine runs them temps @3.8ghz co stepping on water so its not a bad temp for good old air cooling


----------



## Pseudonyms

Before any casemodding or my recent upgrades:






After Casemodding/upgrades(Without case fan):





Closeup Shots are fun:





Final Setup:








Specs:
*CPU:*   Core 2 duo 2.66ghz @ 3.0 Ghz (Upgrading to quad core soon)
*HDD1:* 300gb maxtor
*HDD2:* 500gb maxtor
*GPU:*  Sapphire 4870 1gb
*RAM:* 4gb Corsair XMS2 DDR2 RAM
*PSU:* Antec 550 watt (Need a new one)
*MOBO:* Gigabyte GA-X38-DQ6
*CASE:* Coolermaster Wavemaster (Discontinued case, Casemodded with side window)
*Heatsink: * Coolermaster Hyper TX3
*FANS: * 1x 120mm Logisys blue LED exhaust fan, 1x PCI slot exhaust fan, 2x 80mm Case fans for intake.





Still a WIP computer. Made it from spare parts, then ordered some from newegg recently. I'm relatively happy with this build.


Sorry If I was a pagehog, But I figured i'd post this in here and my progression of my case/build.

I got all my parts from my uncle, because he left them in his will before he passed away. He made me promise I would use them to learn more about computers, since he knew I loved them, So I'm trying to honor him


----------



## 87dtna

CRT monitor woot!


That your GF in that frame?  Not bad.


----------



## Pseudonyms

Yerp. Love my CRT.

and yeah, it is my girlfriend.  hanging out in the PCB frame


----------



## joh06937

Pseudonyms said:


> Yerp. Love my CRT.
> 
> and yeah, it is my girlfriend.  hanging out in the PCB frame



that frame is awesome. you just inspired me to make my own...


----------



## Pseudonyms

Haha thanks. I think you can buy them, but I made that myself pretty cheaply. Fun project.


----------



## ScottALot

Does that frame symbolize that your girlfriend is inside your computer??

LMAO JK JK JK


----------



## Pseudonyms

haha sure, whatever you want. As long as I know she's real


----------



## Intel_man

This is as clean the cables can get. I can't believe I actually spent time rearranging them. What a pain in the ass.


----------



## linkin

I got some recommendations for ya intel man, i got the scout too.

Put the HDD in the second lowest bay, and squish an excess cables under there. works a treat for cable management.

Run the CPU power cable throufg the other side of the case. you can get it through the small gap between the case and the mobo tray.

Try to keep all cables on the other side of the case. between the mobo tray and the other side panel. then you never have to worry about it again.






That's my case (outdated pic, but same concepts) You can see the CPU power cable in the top left.

That hole in the bottom right is there for a reason!


----------



## Intel_man

I could not be bothered anymore... I spent 3 hours on those annoying cables.

I'm not too worried about the cooling though...


----------



## Fatback

^ looks better even though the cables are still there they are neater.

I just switched cases and got everything up and running. I broke my CPU cooler in the process but it still works I just had to use some tape to hold the fan away from the fins. I'll have some pics up as soon as my back stops hurting.


----------



## Rit

Dang... your guy's computers put mine to shame   Just picture a shoe box  with smashed up computer parts and you got my case


----------



## Fatback

Ok here is some pics


----------



## joh06937

Fatback said:


> Ok here is some pics



ha, neat little window 
too bad you couldn't get all red leds.


----------



## Fatback

joh06937 said:


> ha, neat little window
> too bad you couldn't get all red leds.



Yea the mini windows is kinda cool. The blue fan came with the case once I find I good deal on a 120mm fan I will replace it.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Intel_man said:


> I could not be bothered anymore... I spent 3 hours on those annoying cables.
> 
> I'm not too worried about the cooling though...



I like 

Its hard to do much with those cables in a mid tower  Still looks a lot better hough :good:


----------



## 87dtna

Fatback said:


> Yea the mini windows is kinda cool. The blue fan came with the case once I find I good deal on a 120mm fan I will replace it.



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&cm_re=coolermaster_r4-_-35-103-063-_-Product


:good:


----------



## Fatback

87dtna said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&cm_re=coolermaster_r4-_-35-103-063-_-Product
> 
> 
> :good:



The CM R4's are some of the best fans for the money. I might have to order a couple. I have 4 of these in there right now http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...cm_re=cooler_master_R4-_-35-103-052-_-Product. There quiet but don't push to much air(but still more then the 80mm fans did in my last case)


----------



## Shane

Looking good Fatback,Hows the cpu switch feel? is it alot faster?


----------



## Fatback

Nevakonaza said:


> Looking good Fatback,Hows the cpu switch feel? is it alot faster?



Boot time is noticeably faster, and there is a noticeable difference in overall performance. I don't think I will ever use all the power it offers, I still haven't seen CPU usage go over 25%.


----------



## Rit

Fatback said:


> Boot time is noticeably faster, and there is a noticeable difference in overall performance. I don't think I will ever use all the power it offers, I still haven't seen CPU usage go over 25%.



What processor were you using before?


----------



## Fatback

Rit said:


> What processor were you using before?



Phenom x3 8650 @2.6Ghz(stock 2.3ghz)


----------



## 87dtna

Triple core fan eh?  lol


----------



## Fatback

87dtna said:


> Triple core fan eh?  lol



Kinda 2 is not enough 4 is to much I got the Athlon II for free so that was the only reason I switched. Other wise I would of probably went with a 620 or 630 if I was paying for it.


----------



## Shane

Quad core POWA FTW 

i dont know much about the tripple core AMDs...but cant they be unlocked to QUAD?


----------



## Fatback

Nevakonaza said:


> Quad core POWA FTW
> 
> i dont know much about the tripple core AMDs...but cant they be unlocked to QUAD?



Yea most of them can unlock the 4th core. The Athlon II x3 can unlock the 4th core and very rarely it will unlock the L3 cache. Unfortunately my mobo doesn't have the correct settings I need to enable it.


----------



## 87dtna

Fatback said:


> Kinda 2 is not enough 4 is to much I got the Athlon II for free so that was the only reason I switched. Other wise I would of probably went with a 620 or 630 if I was paying for it.



How does one acquire an Athlon II x3 for free???


----------



## Fatback

87dtna said:


> How does one acquire an Athlon II x3 for free???



One of my friends wanted me to build a computer for her. I wouldn't take her money so as a payment she let me have the Athlon II I bought for her build and she took my old phenom she also got my old case.


----------



## 87dtna

Fatback said:


> One of my friends wanted me to build a computer for her. I wouldn't take her money so as a payment she let me have the Athlon II I bought for her build and she took my old phenom she also got my old case.



 Well thats a good deal. 

I did the same thing too.  When I built my mom's PC I ordered a Phenom II 550, but ended up giving her my 710 instead .  I'm a gamer so the higher core clock helped me, plus I lucked out being able to unlock to a quad too.


----------



## Fatback

87dtna said:


> Well thats a good deal.
> 
> I did the same thing too.  When I built my mom's PC I ordered a Phenom II 550, but ended up giving her my 710 instead .  I'm a gamer so the higher core clock helped me, plus I lucked out being able to unlock to a quad too.



For now on I have a new currency, they have to pay me in computer parts 

I am looking at a new mobo now so I can try and unlock my 4th core. Plus I really need/wont an ATX my 4850 covers almost ever PCI slot on this MATX mobo. I can't install any kind of add on card.


----------



## 87dtna

Fatback said:


> For now on I have a new currency, they have to pay me in computer parts
> 
> I am looking at a new mobo now so I can try and unlock my 4th core. Plus I really need/wont an ATX my 4850 covers almost ever PCI slot on this MATX mobo. I can't install any kind of add on card.



I'm assuming you want to keep your ddr2?


Killer deal right here-

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157156R

But if you are willing to move up to ddr3 this board is sweeeeet-

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128378


----------



## Fatback

87dtna said:


> I'm assuming you want to keep your ddr2?
> 
> 
> Killer deal right here-
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157156R
> 
> But if you are willing to move up to ddr3 this board is sweeeeet-
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128378



I've used both of those before there really good boards. I don't think I want to switch to DDR3 or socket AM3 yet. I like having the option to pop an old Athlon 64 if anything was to happen. Not sure what I'm going to get yet I got to get me a new camera first(it's more important to me then a new mobo right now)


----------



## joh06937

almost complete. i just need to get another MATCHING monitor... by the way, in case anyone is interested, i got by with a $25 adapter for the displayport one instead of the $100 ones. it took a LOT of fiddling around but i finally got eyefinity to work with the POS... other than the fiddling it works great.


----------



## ganzey

now that i have a case that isnt embarrasing i will post some pics.

side veiw






doors closed





doors open





my little drawer





inside(damn, this case is huge)





my desk(really need a new one)


----------



## Gooberman

What case is that?


----------



## 87dtna

Looks like a thermaltake armor.


----------



## ganzey

87dtna said:


> Looks like a thermaltake armor.



yes. the sucker weighs 35 pounds EMPTY


----------



## Gooberman

love how your DVD drive is just right in the middles


----------



## ganzey

Gooberman said:


> love how your DVD drive is just right in the middles



lol, yea. its ide, and so's my hdd so they have to be together... the hdd rack(well, one of the hdd racks) is right under it.  i love that drawer though. i keep the keys in it.


----------



## Gooberman

I broke my IDE drive (( walking in middle of night and didn't notice it on ground and crunch!


----------



## ganzey

Gooberman said:


> I broke my IDE drive (( walking in middle of night and didn't notice it on ground and crunch!



ouch!! this was originally in my external hdd i got a year or so ago. then i sold the enclosure to a friend for $20 and kept the hdd, which is now my main hdd


----------



## ScottALot

Gooberman said:


> I broke my IDE drive (( walking in middle of night and didn't notice it on ground and crunch!



Worse than stepping on Legoes...

Or my brother that decided to sleep in my room w/o my permission... I broke off half of his front tooth stepping on his face. (the half was fake ever since he decided he'd pretend to bite my head as I lifted my head out of the sink and half of his tooth embedded itself into my skull).


----------



## joh06937

ScottALot said:


> Worse than stepping on Legoes...
> 
> Or my brother that decided to sleep in my room w/o my permission... I broke off half of his front tooth stepping on his face. (the half was fake ever since he decided he'd pretend to bite my head as I lifted my head out of the sink and half of his tooth embedded itself into my skull).



how'd you do that? wouldn't you need to step up quite a bit before applying enough force to do that? seems it would be hard to do without trying...


----------



## ScottALot

joh06937 said:


> how'd you do that? wouldn't you need to step up quite a bit before applying enough force to do that? seems it would be hard to do without trying...



His head was facing me, so I didn't step directly down on to his face, I sort of kicked him in a way. My room is normally really clean, so I don't tippie-toe around, I confidently stride.


----------



## BikerTrash

ScottALot said:


> His head was facing me, so I didn't step directly down on to his face, I sort of kicked him in a way. My room is normally really clean, so I don't tippie-toe around, I confidently stride.



I did a "confident stride" into a heavy box once.  When you aren't expecting anything, you don't quick stop when your toe touches something, you just keep on going.

We need more pics here.  I just installed my new Intel X25-M 80GB SDD.  7.3 in Windows7 now!


----------



## 87dtna

BikerTrash said:


> I just installed my new Intel X25-M 80GB SDD.  7.3 in Windows7 now!
> ]




Thats it? 







Was 7.8 when I had a fresh OS install, since adding all the programs and stuff it dropped to 7.7.


----------



## 87dtna

I guess I never posted a pic of my desk/setup so here it is-







And an updated shot from inside my case now-


----------



## salvage-this

It is still really messy but for my first build, it's not too bad.





Any suggestions for cleaning it up?


----------



## lubo4444

87dtna said:


> I guess I never posted a pic of my desk/setup so here it is-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an updated shot from inside my case now-



I like the desk lol.


----------



## 87dtna

^ which one?  lol

I have a regular desk to the right that the case sits on the edge off.  The corner desk that the monitor/laptop/printer is on, yeah that one is nice too it gives me lots of space to work with.  Only problem is my new LCD monitor doesn't fit the best and I don't like it back in there so I leave it up front nice and close lol.  When I had the 19'' CRT it fit perfect in that cubby hole there.  LCD's weren't popular at all yet when I bought this desk, it's like 8 years old or so.

I want to eventually put another monitor where the laptop is for a dual setup.  That will be nice then.


----------



## Shane

87dtna said:


> I guess I never posted a pic of my desk/setup so here it is-



How come your cpu fan is on the other side of the cooler?


----------



## WeatherMan

I guess it's so the fan draws the heat out of the heatsink, and straight into the path of the exhaust fan!


----------



## 87dtna

Nevakonaza said:


> How come your cpu fan is on the other side of the cooler?





Bootup05 said:


> I guess it's so the fan draws the heat out of the heatsink, and straight into the path of the exhaust fan!



Yup.  Pulling air is better than pushing, and the rear fan is sucking air out so it takes that hot CPU air straight out of the case.


----------



## ScottALot

BikerTrash said:


> I did a "confident stride" into a heavy box once.  When you aren't expecting anything, you don't quick stop when your toe touches something, you just keep on going.
> 
> We need more pics here.  I just installed my new Intel X25-M 80GB SDD.  7.3 in Windows7 now!



That's a beaut' man, the red-light/black theme really works.


----------



## emac227

BikerTrash said:


> I did a "confident stride" into a heavy box once.  When you aren't expecting anything, you don't quick stop when your toe touches something, you just keep on going.
> 
> We need more pics here.  I just installed my new Intel X25-M 80GB SDD.  7.3 in Windows7 now!



nice i like it. hopefully when i finish school i can do a build


----------



## starlitjoker

ganzey said:


> now that i have a case that isnt embarrasing i will post some pics.
> 
> side veiw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doors closed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doors open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my little drawer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside(damn, this case is huge)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my desk(really need a new one)



ROFL @ CRT monitor and old desk 

y crt? some people say faster refresh rate but i dont get it... please explain !!  thanks


----------



## Fatback

starlitjoker said:


> ROFL @ CRT monitor and old desk
> 
> y crt? some people say faster refresh rate but i dont get it... please explain !!  thanks



It's just he's second monitor. Why not use it if you got it? looks like he just throws all his game icons on it.


----------



## Gooberman

hell i'd use one with my 22" LCD


----------



## Fatback

Gooberman said:


> hell i'd use one with my 22" LCD



lol I would use one with my 40" TV as well


----------



## Gooberman

That's where i will draw the line 40" TV can go alone xD LOl 3 40 LCD TVs man that would be insane


----------



## Fatback

Gooberman said:


> That's where i will draw the line 40" TV can go alone xD LOl 3 40 LCD TVs man that would be insane



ROFL it's actually not as big as you would think. Ok it is but once you get used to it it's seems no different then a 20". I got a buddy with 2 50" TV's and a 32" monitor. He is running them on 2 4890's.


----------



## ganzey

starlitjoker said:


> ROFL @ CRT monitor and old desk
> 
> y crt? some people say faster refresh rate but i dont get it... please explain !!  thanks





Fatback said:


> It's just he's second monitor. Why not use it if you got it? looks like he just throws all his game icons on it.



ding ding ding. yea, my dell 15" lcd took a crap on me so thats all i have . but yea, the refresh rate is like 85hz, crazy....


----------



## Buzz1927

Haven't posted mine in a while, moved house and got a new desk..


----------



## linkin

looks good buzz. what mouse + kb is that?

See you got a nice lian li


----------



## Buzz1927

linkin93 said:


> looks good buzz. what mouse + kb is that?
> 
> See you got a nice lian li


Logitech Illuminated keyboard and mx620 mouse 

This is the house computer, I'm in the process of upgrading mine at the moment, so it's in pieces!


----------



## linkin

Oh yeah, i almost forgot. you got the master 650w back yet?


----------



## Buzz1927

linkin93 said:


> Oh yeah, i almost forgot. you got the master 650w back yet?


Yeah, thanks, not had time to look at it yet, tho..


----------



## linkin

Ah ok, hope you can find out what died in it


----------



## AzetonMartin

Finally had the time to put together my rig. Took two days of reading and carefully managing my cables. This was my first build so go easy if you don't think it looks good enough haha. Oh and I ran out of twist ties or whatever you call it so I had to use like two or three pieces of tape to hold some fan wires to the case. I also added an additional fan at the bottom after taking these pics. I'll pick some more ties and take the tape out. I haven't had the time to research on how to overclock but I'll be doing that in the near future, along with maybe playing around with some fans to find a good balance.


----------



## linkin

That's kick arse man!!! I love that grill you're sitting the computer on  What are the specs?

I have but one recommendation: stick the DVD drive in the top slot, it makes the whole thing look much "cleaner" if you get my meaning.

EDIT: I see you're running windows xp there. you planning on getting windows 7? you should, you got a 5870 after all.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Good to see another CM 690 on CF! Best case for the money hands down! Nice, clean setup. The back of my motherboard tray looks the same, lol. Welcome to CF, by the way.

Might as well post my 690 as well. I love that case!


----------



## Buzz1927

linkin93 said:


> I have but one recommendation: stick the DVD drive in the top slot, it makes the whole thing look much "cleaner" if you get my meaning.


And maybe take the stickers off! 

It looks like you should be able to run the cpu power cable behind the mobo as well, will look much cleaner!


----------



## jevery

AzetonMartin said:


> Finally had the time to put together my rig. Took two days of reading and carefully managing my cables. This was my first build so go easy if you don't think it looks good enough haha.



I'm impressed, very well done, especially for a first build. :good:


----------



## 87dtna

AzetonMartin- NICE setup but I agree with what the other guys said.  Move the DVD to the top, take off the stickers, and run the CPU power underneath the mobo it's way better.  I know you put the dvd in the middle for better cable management, but it will look much better on the outside plus your case still has top slots for cables to go through to the back.


----------



## Intel_man

i WAS going to get the CM690 II Advance but the case was too tall and wouldn't fit on the table.


----------



## khoikn

It's not really a looker, but it's my setup.
Still waiting get an  Hp Touchsmart, but here is what I'm rocking right now.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Intel_man said:


> i WAS going to get the CM690 II Advance but the case was too tall and wouldn't fit on the table.


Is the CM 690 II taller than the original? 

The CM 690 Pure Black is better than the CM 690 II by miles anyway.


----------



## AzetonMartin

linkin93 said:


> That's kick arse man!!! I love that grill you're sitting the computer on  What are the specs?
> 
> I have but one recommendation: stick the DVD drive in the top slot, it makes the whole thing look much "cleaner" if you get my meaning.
> 
> EDIT: I see you're running windows xp there. you planning on getting windows 7? you should, you got a 5870 after all.



Thanks! Specs have been updated to my signature. 

I agree that it looks cleaner, but the fact is that I didn't have a long enough Sata cable to stretch from the top, through the back hole, back through the middle hole to attach to the motherboard. Also, I only had a right-angled Sata cable left so it was the only space I could put it in while keeping everything nice and tidy.



Ethan3.14159 said:


> Good to see another CM 690 on CF! Best case for the money hands down! Nice, clean setup. The back of my motherboard tray looks the same, lol. Welcome to CF, by the way.
> 
> Might as well post my 690 as well. I love that case!



Thanks for the compliment and the warm welcome . Yeah I am really loving the case!



Buzz1927 said:


> And maybe take the stickers off!
> 
> It looks like you should be able to run the cpu power cable behind the mobo as well, will look much cleaner!



Haha I'll take off the stickers when I decide to having a cleaner look.

I tried, but the front of the cable doesn't fit through the top hole so I have no other choice but to stretch it from the bottom and back behind the GPU 



jevery said:


> I'm impressed, very well done, especially for a first build. :good:



Thanks! I really appreciate the comment. It sure was a nice feeling to be finished and have everything work as it should.



87dtna said:


> AzetonMartin- NICE setup but I agree with what the other guys said.  Move the DVD to the top, take off the stickers, and run the CPU power underneath the mobo it's way better.  I know you put the dvd in the middle for better cable management, but it will look much better on the outside plus your case still has top slots for cables to go through to the back.



Yeah I will try to move the optical drive to the top whenever I pick up a longer sata cable. It was the only option I had given the tools I had.


----------



## 87dtna

AzetonMartin said:


> I tried, but the front of the cable doesn't fit through the top hole so I have no other choice but to stretch it from the bottom and back behind the GPU
> .




You don't have to put it through the hole.  The cable can just be underneath the motherboard itself, not necessarily behind the case panel.

My case doesn't have any holes.

Sorry for the blury pics but I think you get the idea-


----------



## compp

khoikn said:


> It's not really a looker, but it's my setup.
> Still waiting get an  Hp Touchsmart, but here is what I'm rocking right now.



two monitors?


----------



## Theblackoutow

AzetonMartin said:


> Finally had the time to put together my rig. Took two days of reading and carefully managing my cables. This was my first build so go easy if you don't think it looks good enough haha. Oh and I ran out of twist ties or whatever you call it so I had to use like two or three pieces of tape to hold some fan wires to the case. I also added an additional fan at the bottom after taking these pics. I'll pick some more ties and take the tape out. I haven't had the time to research on how to overclock but I'll be doing that in the near future, along with maybe playing around with some fans to find a good balance.


  Wow, that cable management is superb.


----------



## Intel_man

Ethan3.14159 said:


> Is the CM 690 II taller than the original?
> 
> The CM 690 Pure Black is better than the CM 690 II by miles anyway.



It's like 21" and the height for the area my desk can support a computer is like 20".


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Intel_man said:


> It's like 21" and the height for the area my desk can support a computer is like 20".



Ouch... Time to break out the chainsaw.


----------



## Drenlin

compp said:


> two monitors?



Nope, that's 2 computers. Look close: XP on top, Vista on bottom.


----------



## Cleric7x9

Drenlin said:


> Nope, that's 2 computers. Look close: XP on top, Vista on bottom.



look closer, looks like win7 to me


----------



## 87dtna

Cleric7x9 said:


> look closer, looks like win7 to me



Looks like vista to me too on the laptop.


----------



## joh06937

87dtna said:


> Looks like vista to me too on the laptop.



no the laptop is a clear windows 7 (unless modified).


----------



## 87dtna

joh06937 said:


> no the laptop is a clear windows 7 (unless modified).



How can you tell?


----------



## joh06937

87dtna said:


> How can you tell?



it looks like the toolbar is clear and the icons next to the start button don't look like the regular quick start buttons. i could be wrong though...


----------



## linkin

the laptop is running 7,  its easy to tell. i have the same taskbar 

Gotta find this damn adapter for the camera, and i'll load up some pics.


----------



## G25r8cer

They lappy is Most def Win 7


----------



## khoikn

It's Win7 Ultimate.


----------



## Drenlin

I just saw the blue circle...sorry, lol. I didn't realize 7 has one too. I thought it was just a square with a logo


----------



## Fatback

^ you have to upload the picture to a website like Flickr, Photobucket, ImageShack, etc then post the link between the IMG tags.


----------



## ScottALot

Luke1i1 said:


> Heres mine.



LOL, feel accomplished?

FlickR is easy.


----------



## Luke1i1

ScottALot said:


> LOL, feel accomplished?
> 
> FlickR is easy.



lol, i didn't think it would work but thought i'd give it a go


----------



## Luke1i1

I'll try again:

Heres mine:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4387063551/


----------



## Fatback

Nice! Can a have you're case?


----------



## Luke1i1

Fatback said:


> Nice! Can a have you're case?



lol thanks.  The case isn't going anywhere its brand new lol.


----------



## Fatback

Luke1i1 said:


> lol thanks.  The case isn't going anywhere its brand new lol.



 I'll give you a hug for it


----------



## Luke1i1

Fatback said:


> I'll give you a hug for it



lmao


----------



## ScottALot

Luke1i1 said:


> I'll try again:
> 
> Heres mine:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4387063551/



Oooooh, I remember  you!!!

And if you want to have the picture on the forum, you just right click on the picture and click Copy Picture Location, click on import picture, and click OK.

Very nice case, and not extremely expensive, but still very high-end.


----------



## jsayers

*How about this!*


----------



## linkin

jsayers said:


>



Jesus! The dust!!!  ewww, an IDE cable


----------



## ScottALot

LOOK AT YOUR HEATSINK HOLY LORD!!!

Compressed air + facemask = better temps.


----------



## linkin

couldn't find my camera adapter  so i'm using iphone pics (scaled down to 800x600 and they still look like arse)

And the iphone can't do basic file transfers... it supports 2 out of the 25 bluetooth protocols... meaning headsets and thats it 

anyway, thats enough about the suckiness of the iphone, here are the pics:


----------



## ScottALot

Very nice rig. Loving the CM Scout.


----------



## joh06937

linkin said:


> couldn't find my camera adapter  so i'm using iphone pics (scaled down to 800x600 and they still look like arse)
> 
> And the iphone can't do basic file transfers... it supports 2 out of the 25 bluetooth protocols... meaning headsets and thats it
> 
> anyway, thats enough about the suckiness of the iphone, here are the pics:



great setup. needs a little cable management though...


----------



## ScottALot

Not very many cable management holes on the Scout. I thought there were more.


----------



## joh06937

ScottALot said:


> Not very many cable management holes on the Scout. I thought there were more.



well at least they are out of the way and not decreasing airflow (for linkin).


----------



## Ethan3.14159

The Scout doesn't have bad cable management. I had the Gladiator 600, which for all intents and purposes is identical to Scout in terms of the interior. Aside from the black. And there are plenty of holes for routing cables through the back, and heaps of loops for zip ties.


----------



## linkin

yeah, the cables aren't impeding airflow, so they're fine for me. i plan to get 2 more 120mm led fans for the side panel.


----------



## joh06937

looking on newegg, there really only seems to be two holes for cables: one at the top, one at the bottom.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

joh06937 said:


> looking on newegg, there really only seems to be two holes for cables: one at the top, one at the bottom.


That's really all you need for decent cable management. Along with loops to tie everything down in the back.


----------



## linkin

I shoved plenty of the cables behind the mobo tray, theres quite a bit of room there. It looked better before because the PSU was modular and sleeved, couldn't see the cables as much.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Yeah, I could never go back to non modular PSU. The standard ones are just too much of a pain.


----------



## joh06937

linkin said:


> I shoved plenty of the cables behind the mobo tray, theres quite a bit of room there. It looked better before because the PSU was modular and sleeved, couldn't see the cables as much.



what happened to the modular one?


----------



## linkin

joh06937 said:


> what happened to the modular one?



It died, for no apparent reason. I unplugged my comp, put it down and started doing some work and clearing dust out of it. plugged her back in and i got no power led on thre mobo... bought this thermaltake and bam, it boots, green power led and all.


----------



## joh06937

i wish mine would die since i have to decide between upgrading my psu or my cpu. so difficult!


----------



## linkin

If i were you i'd get a quadcore. i hear AMD are releasing their 890fx chipsets soon. i might just get an AMD board/cpu myself


----------



## WhiteFireDragon

my budget build. details of all the work put in this HERE, but here are the final pics:


----------



## Shane

Whitefire Dragon that looks amazing  :good:

Hows the hand? :/


----------



## FATALiiTYz

ScottALot said:


> Very nice rig. Loving the CM Scout.



Yeah, agreed with Scott, but you seriously need to upgrade that monitor. When I upgraded my monitor the colours were so much better and it looks awesome at 1080p


----------



## FATALiiTYz

joh06937 said:


> i wish mine would die since i have to decide between upgrading my psu or my cpu. so difficult!



Why? What's wrong with the PSU? Obviously it's not going to handle dual video cards with multiple HDDs, but 500w can power most gaming rigs. Hell, Jet is running an i7 at 4.2ghz, with an OCZ 500w!


----------



## ScottALot

Wow! That heatsink dominates your case!


----------



## joh06937

that looks really cool. nice job with the cable management. i hardly see anything! :good:


----------



## diduknowthat

Very nice, clean and understating WhiteFireDragon. I have my new case right now and the build is going to be done in a few weeks, will post pics.


----------



## roridude

Very nice build whitefiredragon =]


----------



## PunterCam

Finally put together this afternoon - all went together pretty well and started up first time without the usual error beeps! Very quiet (without any load - no o/s installed yet), and temps all pretty good after running for a few hours.

It's designed to be as quiet as possible - no fancy graphics cars yet - so it's just a 2.66 core2quad with Cogage 140mm Fan, 4gb DDR3 1333mhz ram, Gigabyte GA-EP43T-UD3L motherboard, 500gb seagate system drive and 1tb hitachi storage, Zalman ZM600-ST 600W power supply, 512mb ATI4350 video card, Zalman fan controller, and a couple of Fractal Design 80mm fans. A copy of windows 7 will be bought shortly, along with an RME RayDat soundcard, which I'm still saving the pennies for!

It's in a 4u rack-mount case - just over 40cm deep so it fits in a small rack case.


----------



## joh06937

PunterCam said:


> Finally put together this afternoon - all went together pretty well and started up first time without the usual error beeps! Very quiet (without any load - no o/s installed yet), and temps all pretty good after running for a few hours.
> 
> It's designed to be as quiet as possible - no fancy graphics cars yet - so it's just a 2.66 core2quad with Cogage 140mm Fan, 4gb DDR3 1333mhz ram, Gigabyte GA-EP43T-UD3L motherboard, 500gb seagate system drive and 1tb hitachi storage, Zalman ZM600-ST 600W power supply, 512mb ATI4350 video card, Zalman fan controller, and a couple of Fractal Design 80mm fans. A copy of windows 7 will be bought shortly, along with an RME RayDat soundcard, which I'm still saving the pennies for!
> 
> It's in a 4u rack-mount case - just over 40cm deep so it fits in a small rack case.



cool. i have never actually seen an assembled case like that.


----------



## linkin

looks cool. looks like no chance of cable management though. still it doesn't look like they impede airflow too much.


----------



## PunterCam

linkin said:


> looks cool. looks like no chance of cable management though. still it doesn't look like they impede airflow too much.



I think there's enough flowing through it. It's not like there's a big graphics card in there either.

I reckon I'll order another 2 80mm fans though - 2 of them were meant to be in the case behind the cpu cooler, but since it's so bloody huge I'll have to attach them to the outside of the case - wire them together, and plug them into the fan controller.

No space behind the m/board like a regular case, so what you see is what you get. A modular psu would no doubt help, but hey. 

The important thing is it looks expensive and professional from the outside - impress the clients!


----------



## BikerTrash

87dtna said:


> Thats it?
> 
> http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m216/87wagon/WEIchart2.jpg
> 
> 
> Was 7.8 when I had a fresh OS install, since adding all the programs and stuff it dropped to 7.7.



Well, I enabled AHCI, disabled indexing, ran Intel SSD Toolbox, maybe some other tweaking I forgot, along with putting the SSD as first boot.  Got a much better score (+.3), and this is with zero over-clocking.  I can be internet ready in 45 seconds from a cold start.


----------



## joh06937

BikerTrash said:


> Well, I enabled AHCI, disabled indexing, ran Intel SSD Toolbox, maybe some other tweaking I forgot, along with putting the SSD as first boot.  Got a much better score (+.3), and this is with zero over-clocking.  I can be internet ready in 45 seconds from a cold start.



man, if you had like a 5870 and oc'd that processor, you be close to a perfect score! not quite but a lot closer than me


----------



## Gareth

Intel Pentium MMX 166MHz
80MB of RAM
20GB 5400RPM Hard Drive
Windows XP Home Edition SP3

Uses just 29mb of RAM on idle


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## funkysnair

Bootup05 said:


>



what cpu you got amd k6 400mhz?

dayuuuuuuuuuum


----------



## ganzey

Gareth said:


> Intel Pentium MMX 166MHz
> 80MB of RAM
> 20GB 5400RPM Hard Drive
> Windows XP Home Edition SP3
> 
> Uses just 29mb of RAM on idle



i think you posted this in the wrong section, it should be HERE

and dont forget to run 3d mark:good:


----------



## voyagerfan99

I know I need cable management. Doesn't matter to me though. My temps are good. Besides, this'll be a secondary computer in a few months.

Anywho, this is how I have my desktop set up in my dorm. Everyone that comes in and sees it is like "OMFG THATS AWEZOME!" I just go oh. They don't know it's nothing special haha. (Specs are in sig)


----------



## 87dtna

Haha, well it's got the ''bling'' factor.


----------



## BikerTrash

You ain't kidding about the cable management!  The t.A.T.u. wallpaper makes it all better.


----------



## joh06937

i wonder if those people would like the case more if you had good cable management, or if would they not appreciate it...


----------



## chupacabra

joh06937 said:


> i wonder if those people would like the case more if you had good cable management, or if would they not appreciate it...



Isn't only about the cable management, but also the side panel having that thing in the middle ( is that a fan?), so lol meh


----------



## voyagerfan99

chupacabra said:


> Isn't only about the cable management, but also the side panel having that thing in the middle ( is that a fan?), so lol meh



I like how my side panel is. Yeah the side fan is a bit annoying to have to unplug, but I like the look.


----------



## Gareth

ganzey said:


> i think you posted this in the wrong section, it should be HERE
> 
> and dont forget to run 3d mark:good:



I wish, it does not even have the requirements for 3dmark 99! Ill super PI it though


----------



## G25r8cer

night time


----------



## joh06937

cool setup :good: i like the window. looks great. i am actually going to mod mine to look something like that.


----------



## Fatback

G25r8cer said:


> night time
> 
> :D



Hold the damn camera still next time!!!

Nice setup to much blue for my liking though


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ I know I need a tripod 

I was using my chair as a pod


----------



## Fatback

G25r8cer said:


> ^^ I know I need a tripod
> 
> I was using my chair as a pod



I can hold my camera perfectly still for about a sec. I have this special stance that I do to keep still. It looks funny but works

Pick up a cheap mini tripod they come in handy.


----------



## WhiteFireDragon

one of my earlier PC:


----------



## ganzey

^^nice case (same as i have)

and nice ****ing job with the cable management


----------



## G25r8cer

Alright here is a better one


----------



## ScottALot

ganzey said:


> ^^nice case (same as i have)
> 
> and nice ****ing job with the cable management



Couldn't agree more. I can see like 2 cables.


----------



## FairDoos

Luke1i1 said:


> Heres mine.



Dude thats not a URL..


----------



## WhiteFireDragon

ganzey said:


> ^^nice case (same as i have)
> 
> and nice ****ing job with the cable management





ScottALot said:


> Couldn't agree more. I can see like 2 cables.



thanks . yeah i can't stand messy cables. every desktop i build just have to clean it up. and no... i don't have OCD lol


----------



## ganzey

FairDoos said:


> Dude thats not a URL..



lol


----------



## Gooberman

LOL that made me laugh


----------



## Intel_man

Nevakonaza said:


> Whitefire Dragon that looks amazing  :good:
> 
> Hows the hand? :/



LOL yea... that cooler is not hand friendly... I can tell you that. Worst part is... most mobos have their 8 pin power connector next to the CPU and is crammed into the worst spot.


----------



## Drenlin

WhiteFireDragon said:


>



You stuck your drives to the back of the cage? 

Are those 2.5"?


----------



## WhiteFireDragon

Drenlin said:


> You stuck your drives to the back of the cage?
> 
> Are those 2.5"?



lol yup stuck those two drives back there. it's part of the cable management and trying to hide as many things as possible. those drives are two velociraptors in RAID-0, with the icepack/heatsink taken off


----------



## Whisper91

Life is so easy when you have your electronics right beside your bed....


----------



## zombine210

Whisper91 said:


> Life is so easy when you have your electronics right beside your bed....



looking pretty neat!
i need to clean up my rooms... i've been too busy with school and building teh nes, i really need to do some cleanup :good:

do you notice more dust in teh pc being on teh floor?


----------



## Whisper91

^
Only on the side fan, but it's still not that much. I usually dust it every week or so.


----------



## Oakley




----------



## 87dtna

^Oakley thats a nice clean setup there!  Wish mine was that clean but mine is in the basement so I don't care too much LOL.

Picked up another 1080P monitor, ready to find a 5770 and go eyefinity WOOT!


----------



## Oakley

Thank you, You also have a nice set-up. Wish mine would support dual monitors lol.

I try to keep the desk clean but I am always working on something, People always ask me how I hide the wires.
Well in simple terms I hate wires and I spend hours on end making them unnoticeable lol. I wish wires were never invented, they should of made everything wireless from the beginning


----------



## 87dtna

What video card do you have?  Almost all of them support dual display's, even if one is analog one digital.


----------



## Fatback

Oakley said:


>





87dtna said:


> What video card do you have?  Almost all of them support dual display's, even if one is analog one digital.



From the looks of it a video card is bigger then his computer


----------



## 87dtna

Fatback said:


> From the looks of it a video card is bigger then his computer



Oh s*** LOL I didn't look close enough I thought that was a modem or router LMAO!


----------



## Oakley

87dtna said:


> Oh s*** LOL I didn't look close enough I thought that was a modem or router LMAO!



Hahaha LOL.
No this computer is smaller than $hit.
1GB Ram
160GB Hard Drive
Windows XP SP3
6 or 8 USB Ports, Can't remember.

I have built and bought a lot of computer and in general computer can be noisy when the fan is on or just any small noise. 
This is the quietest computer on earth honestly, You can not hear it start up or shutdown nor can you hear it running while your browsing.
There is no sound what so ever and you would think it would also get very hot since it is small.

The PC has been running for almost 7 days straight and it is cold not hot. Not even slightly hot.
This thing is freaking amazing.

You can even upgrade th HDD and Ram.
Hard Drive is 2.5" which is expensive as hell and your better of buying a external USB HDD.
Ram I believe is Laptop Ram?


----------



## 87dtna

Yeah thats laptop ram.  What CPU is in there?  An intel Atom?


----------



## Oakley

Yes Intel Atom & Nvidia Ion.


----------



## G25r8cer

Crappy pic but, just after setting up the Logitech X-540 

Still gonna put the rear's where they belong


----------



## joh06937

^ cool rig. love the wooden wall covering lol.


----------



## Rit

Born yesterday at 6:00pm!!!






WTB Modular PSU


----------



## Shane

Rit said:


> Born yesterday at 6:00pm!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTB Modular PSU



Nice,whats the specs?


----------



## Rit

*Operating System* - MS Windows XP Professional 32-bit SP3
*CPU* - AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ - 34 °C - Manchester 90nm Technology
*RAM* - 2.0GB Single-Channel DDR @ 167MHz  2.5-3-3-5
*Motherboard* - MSI MS-7207PV (CPU 1)
*Graphics*- Plug and Play Monitor on NVIDIA GeForce 6150 - 256MB GeForce 6150 (MSI)
*Hard Drives* - 40GB FUJITSU MAXTOR 4K040H2 (IDE)	16 °C
*Optical Drive*s - HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H42L
*Audio* - Realtek High Definition Audio

My 320GB SATA HD should be coming soon and I need to buy a new PSU cause it doesn't have a 6-pin connection for my HD3850. Plus I want a modular PSU so I don't have the cable mess.


----------



## roridude

Hope the quality is ok, ill post another one of it inside.


----------



## ganzey

^^  why is there a can of pepsi in ur case?


----------



## roridude

The can was a bit warm, and its pretty cold in my pc if i turn the fans up, so i put it in there and a few mins later it as pretty damn cold xD


----------



## Rit

roridude said:


> View attachment 3660
> 
> Hope the quality is ok, ill post another one of it inside.



What keyboard is that?


----------



## roridude

Saitek Cyborg, got the matching mouse as well =]


----------



## joh06937

roridude said:


> The can was a bit warm, and its pretty cold in my pc if i turn the fans up, so i put it in there and a few mins later it as pretty damn cold xD



ha ha ha, that's awesome. how cold can you get the can?


----------



## G25r8cer

Here's a better one

Desk is quite cramped now


----------



## joh06937

that rig will look great once you get your 5850 and get eyefinity going (if you get more monitors). eyefinity + surround sound = awesomeness.


----------



## lovely?

Fatback said:


> From the looks of it a video card is bigger then his computer



im pretty sure it has the ION gpu in it, which is a 9400gt, modified into a northbridge made by nvidia. its extremely power effective, taking like 4w at load... the entire computer shouldnt use more than 35w at any time! and it can play borderlands hehehe


----------



## voyagerfan99

G25r8cer said:


> Here's a better one
> 
> Desk is quite cramped now



Rockin' the MX Revolution. Nice! :good: I love mine!


----------



## Fatback

lovely? said:


> im pretty sure it has the ION gpu in it, which is a 9400gt, modified into a northbridge made by nvidia. its extremely power effective, taking like 4w at load... the entire computer shouldnt use more than 35w at any time! and it can play borderlands hehehe



True but I didn't say it didn't have a GPU. I meant its almost no bigger then the standard size(9"-12") of todays GPUs.


----------



## lovely?

^^ yeah wasn't implying that you said it didnt have one lol. merely remarking on the gpu itself and using your post to segway into it hehehe 

fact is im in love with the ion setup, and so is PG&E.


----------



## G25r8cer

joh06937 said:


> that rig will look great once you get your 5850 and get eyefinity going (if you get more monitors). eyefinity + surround sound = awesomeness.



Yes it would 

Still waiting for price drops on the 5xxx series 



voyagerfan99 said:


> Rockin' the MX Revolution. Nice! :good: I love mine!



Oh yes I love mine too

It's an absolute must have for avid internet users


----------



## linkin

high Quality Pics!


----------



## joh06937

^didn't you have the v8 before?


----------



## Fatback

joh06937 said:


> ^didn't you have the v8 before?



Nope he has always had the same cooler


----------



## The Chad

linkin, how do u get your g15 to say that on the screen? I always have mine on the performance monitor or clock.


----------



## linkin

The Chad said:


> linkin, how do u get your g15 to say that on the screen? I always have mine on the performance monitor or clock.



I haven't installed the gamepanel software, so it says G15 by default


----------



## joh06937

finally got my power supply and window installed. i hated the old antec 902 window with the stupid bar in the middle. i moved my window fan so that it is a second fan on one of the hard drive cages. it is directly in front of my gpu. does anyone think i should drill a hole and put it back on the window? or should i just leave it? top picture is the before shot.


----------



## meticadpa

joh06937 said:


> ha ha ha, that's awesome. how cold can you get the can?


No colder than his ambient temperatures, anyway.


G25r8cer said:


> Here's a better one
> 
> Desk is quite cramped now



Can I ask why you've got your surround sound speakers RIGHT next to each other? That's... silly. You're not getting the effects that you should from the speakers if you position them correctly, with a centre speaker, a front left and right speaker and a rear left and right speaker, along with the sub.

The way you have it, you won't be able to tell what's behind you properly...

Anyway, don't have any recent pictures of my rig, but I can take some soon, especially when I get my Dimastech benchtable.


----------



## Fatback

meticadpa said:


> Can I ask why you've got your surround sound speakers RIGHT next to each other? That's... silly. You're not getting the effects that you should from the speakers if you position them correctly, with a centre speaker, a front left and right speaker and a rear left and right speaker, along with the sub.
> 
> The way you have it, you won't be able to tell what's behind you properly...
> 
> Anyway, don't have any recent pictures of my rig, but I can take some soon, especially when I get my Dimastech benchtable.



Go back a couple more pages



G25r8cer said:


> Crappy pic but, just after setting up the Logitech X-540
> 
> Still gonna put the rear's where they belong


----------



## zombine210

enjoy teh NES!


----------



## ScottALot

^^ Freakin' amazing dude!! Where does it plug into the power?


----------



## zombine210

right now, here: LOL  






but i'm gonna make a mod here:


----------



## linkin

i wish i could view these pics but im at school and using internet explorer


----------



## lovely?

picture a NES with IO ports sticking out the back. basically thats what it is


----------



## linkin

ah, okay. i see. i'm at home now


----------



## awildgoose

linkin said:


> high Quality Pics!



Not a bad setup there linkin. Do the line things on the wood give you any trouble with the mouse? Like every now and then it will randomly move sort of thing?



zombine210 said:


> enjoy teh NES!



I see you are a case modder sort of person . I've wanted to try something like that, but never had a spare parts computer too myself


----------



## 87dtna

zombine210 said:


> enjoy teh NES!




That is SOOO awesome!  Whats the specs?  Talk about a HTPC, LOL :good:

Edit-looking at your sig, is this the one with an E8400 and 4gb ram?  How crap man, thats gotta be the most powerful mini ITX build I've ever seen!


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Wow this topic has 6908 replies!Holy crap lol!!!


----------



## zombine210

i covered up the white around the usb ports and under teh dvd. it's some kind of foam padding used for shipping stuff. also works as a air filter.






not bad


----------



## Gooberman

try using a slim ps2 case


----------



## zombine210

Gooberman said:


> try using a slim ps2 case



do you have a broken one laying around??? i'll take it from u 











heck, you can put this in an old gameboy !!


----------



## 87dtna

zombine210 said:


> i covered up the white around the usb ports and under teh dvd. it's some kind of foam padding used for shipping stuff. also works as a air filter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not bad



The USB ports look great, but the padding under the cd rom looks like it needs pushed in more or something.


----------



## 87dtna

zombine210 said:


> do you have a broken one laying around??? i'll take it from u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heck, you can put this in an old gameboy !!




Good Lord!  What are the specs on that?


----------



## G25r8cer

Just got the 9600gso 

Got the 9600gso and 8600gt cranking out WU's


----------



## zombine210

87dtna said:


> Good Lord!  What are the specs on that?



it's a via epia px10000g

Processor:	VIA C7 1.0GHz NanoBGA2

Chipset:	VIA VX700 Unified Digital Media IGP Chipset

Memory:	1 DDR2 533 SODIMM socket
Up to 1GB memory size

VGA: 	Integrated VIA UniChrome ProII 3D/2D AGP graphics with MPEG-2/4 and WMV9 decoding acceleration

LAN:	1 VIA VT6106S 10/100Mbps Ethernet controller with Power Management Functions

IDE:	1 UltraDMA 133/100/66 connector (2.0mm 44-pin header)
Serial ATA:	1 SATA connector

Audio:	VIA VT1708A High Definition Audio Codec

I/O Connectors:
4 USB pin headers for 4 USB 2.0 ports
1 COM port connector
1 PS2 mouse/keyboard pin header
1 LVDS/DVI connector
1 Multimedia connector to support external TV-out interface, Video capture port interface and Low pin count interface (an add-on card is required)
1 Audio pin header for line-out, line-in, mic-in, S/PDIF in, and 7.1 channels audio output
1 Fan pin header for CPU fan
1 Pico-iTX power connector5

not bad for it's size ;!!!


----------



## PunterCam

G25r8cer said:


> Just got the 9600gso
> 
> Got the 9600gso and 8600gt cranking out WU's



That case ain't natural! In ma day this were all wires


----------



## Rit

zombine210 said:


> do you have a broken one laying around??? i'll take it from u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heck, you can put this in an old gameboy !!



I have a gameboy you could have


----------



## zombine210

Rit said:


> I have a gameboy you could have



is it the original kind?











man, that mobo costs over $200. i really can't think of any use for a computer that small. how much do you think it will fetch all modded up on ebay?

maybe if it had two nics, you could set it up as a firewall. idk.


----------



## Rit

I have the original and the mini


----------



## joh06937

did another mod on my antec 902. the hard drives now are sideways. looks way better without the cables sticking out in front of the psu and the hard drives no longer stick out. now i just need a cpu power cable extension so i can run it behind the mobo instead of in front of it.


----------



## zombine210

Rit said:


> I have the original and the mini



check this out, looks like a normal cd case right?







imagine opening this up to reveal a computer inside 

with this 5" screen 





cost about $200, though.


----------



## Wanderer196343

*New set up*

Hi my new set up thermaletake shark and my latest antec 902


----------



## 87dtna

I just built a new backup PC, total invested is $375...but I'm gonna get a 74gb raptor or 2 for it to boost the speed a little.

Here's specs-

Cooler master centurion case 
Asus P5Q-E P45 motherboard
E6750 (currently at 3.2ghz stock Vcore, 400x8)
2x1gb ddr2-800 ram
Zerotherm Zen cooler
8800gt 512mb
maxtor 250gb HDD
650w PSU
DVD rom
Card reader

I'm not a huge fan of top mounted PSU's because it's hard to get a clean look, but not bad IMO-


----------



## Luke2

*Few Upgrades *














*Core i7 920 @ 4.0Ghz  (Megahalems Mega SHadow)
Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD4P
Enermax Infinity 720W
6GB OCZ Platinum
SAPPHIRE HD 5870 VAPOR X*


----------



## 87dtna

Nice...How about a rundown on the specs!


----------



## zombine210

here's my server, Blackmesa 






Pentium 3 @ 1000 Mhz!!!
1.5GB pc133 ram
geforce3 card for console
two nic cards (i have two networks).
a usb 2.0 card for external drives, etc.
running ubuntu server 9.10 without monitor or kb/mouse
the case itself is nothing flashy, but it's a sturdy machine.

just finished formatting my 1TB sata drive, so i'm gonna finish configuring it


----------



## ScottALot

Luke2, I LOVE the second picture!


----------



## 87dtna

Luke2 said:


> *Core i7 920 @ 4.0Ghz  (Megahalems Mega SHadow)
> Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD4P
> Enermax Infinity 720W
> 6GB OCZ Platinum
> SAPPHIRE HD 5870 VAPOR X*




Thanks for updated the specs, but If I could make a suggestion....I have the same PSU, and I know it's REALLY close but you can run the CPU power plug underneath the board and come out up top right by the plug.  Your cpu power plug on the board is in the same location as mine so I know it will work!

Here's mine-


----------



## funkysnair

what are your temps on that noctua cooler luke?

i got one on my i7 [email protected] and its idle at 45c, i sold my liquid cooling and im gutted at the heatsink-absolute garbage!

gonna buy a new water loop cos i cant oc on them temps


----------



## 87dtna

He has a Megahalems, it does look like a fan from a noctua though LOL.  But something is way wrong to idle at 45c at stock clock/voltage even if you were running the stock cooler.


----------



## funkysnair

ah no worries just ordered my new cpu block and radiator 

30c @3.8ghz here we come


----------



## Luke2

@87dtna

Hey, thanks. Your suggestion is perfectly valid regarding the CPU power cable. I obviously tried running it behind the motherboard tray, which comes out to be few inches short, I have to look into running it directly behind the mobo. 

And yes, that isn't the Noctua cooler. It is in fact Prolimatech Megahalems (Mega Shadow) with noctua fan. I'm thinking about getting another one of these great fans and doing push-pull config. Temps on my i7 are idling at ~42C.
That is at 4.0 OC 

*Update*: so I took the mobo out and i cannot run the cable directly behind, not enough clearance there :-(


----------



## funkysnair

nice, i was idling at -17 yesterday with my phase unit so i guess seeing my temps going otherway kinda sucks a little

never mind


----------



## 87dtna

Luke2 said:


> @87dtna
> 
> Hey, thanks. Your suggestion is perfectly valid regarding the CPU power cable. I obviously tried running it behind the motherboard tray, which comes out to be few inches short, I have to look into running it directly behind the mobo.
> 
> And yes, that isn't the Noctua cooler. It is in fact Prolimatech Megahalems (Mega Shadow) with noctua fan. I'm thinking about getting another one of these great fans and doing push-pull config. Temps on my i7 are idling at ~42C.
> That is at 4.0 OC
> 
> *Update*: so I took the mobo out and i cannot run the cable directly behind, not enough clearance there :-(



Oh, your case doesn't use standoff's?  That sucks.


----------



## Luke2

Of course it uses standoffs. 
There just isn't enough clearance under it for the fatass cable to fit through, and i'm sure it's not the best for PCB of the mobo to be flexing if I was to kinda force it on there.


----------



## 87dtna

I have the same PSU as you, I don't think the cable is that fat at all.  It fits fine under my gigabyte board with my antec case.


----------



## Buzz1927

My i5 build, just need to get some ram, had to borrow 2GB out of my other rig for now.


----------



## ganzey

^^nice cpu cooler


----------



## joh06937

ganzey said:


> ^^nice cpu cooler



ganzey, you sure do love the v8 don-chya?


----------



## ganzey

joh06937 said:


> ganzey, you sure do love the v8 don-chya?



lol, i guess. 24c idle and 36c load is pretty dang good


----------



## joh06937

ganzey said:


> lol, i guess. 24c idle and 36c load is pretty dang good



what cpu do you have?


----------



## linkin

Buzz1927 said:


> My i5 build, just need to get some ram, had to borrow 2GB out of my other rig for now.



Looks nice, i really love the scout case.

so what's the build? picture looks like you have a 5850 or something


----------



## joh06937

linkin said:


> Looks nice, i really love the scout case.
> 
> so what's the build? picture looks like you have a 5850 or something



naw, there's no red on the side. looks to be nvidia.


----------



## Buzz1927

joh06937 said:


> naw, there's no red on the side. looks to be nvidia.


Yep, gtx260. 
Foxconn katana inferno
i5 750
2gb corsair 1600 DDR3 (will be getting 4gb viper2 soon)


----------



## joh06937

Buzz1927 said:


> Yep, gtx260.
> Foxconn katana inferno
> i5 750
> 2gb corsair 1600 DDR3 (will be getting 4gb viper2 soon)



wow, that is a pretty wicked mobo. does it run tri-sli at 16x each?


----------



## 87dtna

joh06937 said:


> wow, that is a pretty wicked mobo. does it run tri-sli at 16x each?



Nooo, it's a standard P55 board....8x/8x/4x


----------



## patrickv

my chicken bones






 :good:


----------



## Shane

Nice  

Whats the specs on the Mac?


----------



## Candy

Buzz1927 said:


> Yep, gtx260.
> Foxconn katana inferno
> i5 750
> 2gb corsair 1600 DDR3 (will be getting 4gb viper2 soon)



How much for mobo, cpu and ram if you don't mind me asking?
Also +1 for Storm Scout, great case. Looks like you have a CM V8 sitting in there too, I have the same. Actually I think you sent me the V8 didn't you?


----------



## Bob Jeffery

I have the fastest emachine ever. 

Here is when I first got it, stock except for the 8600gt





What it looks like now 





Closer View





The front, kind of confuses you 





And a view of everything, sorry for the horribly messy room.





It started out as an emachine w3644 with a gig of ram, onboard graphics, and a single core sempron. It now has 2.5 gigs of ram, a 780g motherboard, a 30 amp psu, a AMD 6000+ x2 @ 3.2ghz, and a 4870 @ 845/990.


----------



## patrickv

Nevakonaza said:


> Nice
> 
> Whats the specs on the Mac?



PowerPC 1.6ghz, 1.25gb with 80Gb. upgraded from panther to tiger. runs fine.


----------



## bomberboysk

Finally did some cable management, have to blur parts of it due to them being pre-release though:










Electrical taped my X-fi cable(was a big ugly ribbon cable before, didnt have proper size sleeving for it), and my front panel usb cable electrical taped as well, heatshrunk my front panel connectors(reset/power/led's/etc), ran alot of connectors to rear panel, etc.


----------



## joh06937

are you allowed to say which cooler that is? nice cable management


----------



## bomberboysk

joh06937 said:


> are you allowed to say which cooler that is? nice cable management



Nope Hence the blurries


----------



## just a noob

Does it have a red fan?


----------



## joh06937

bomberboysk said:


> Nope Hence the blurries



can we play 25 questions?


----------



## bomberboysk

just a noob said:


> Does it have a red fan?



I may have used one of my red fans on it..... the light does sorta show doesnt it haha.



joh06937 said:


> can we play 25 questions?



Sure,.....once its released


----------



## joh06937

bomberboysk said:


> I may have used one of my red fans on it..... the light does sorta show doesnt it haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure,.....once its released



lol, ok. so does work well though? something you would highly recommend when it DOES come out? (eta?)


----------



## G25r8cer

A new coolermaster perharps?


----------



## bomberboysk

joh06937 said:


> lol, ok. so does work well though? something you would highly recommend when it DOES come out? (eta?)



I can answer those for you:
1. NDA
2. NDA (NDA)

(when it is released though, expect pix)


----------



## Fatback

Some new pics of my rig, I got a different CPU cooler(which for $20 is amazingly good) added some sound proof stuff(works ok it defiantly lowered the noise). Also added a memory card reader to the front and thats about it. There is an insanely amount of dust in my house and as a result I have to clean my computer out once a month. Its been only 2 weeks since the last time and the dust is already pretty bad.


----------



## bomberboysk

Fatback said:


> Some new pics of my rig, I got a different CPU cooler(which for $20 is amazingly good) added some sound proof stuff(works ok it defiantly lowered the noise). Also added a memory card reader to the front and thats about it. There is an insanely amount of dust in my house and as a result I have to clean my computer out once a month. Its been only 2 weeks since the last time and the dust is already pretty bad.



Put some pantyhose over all the fans, not only will it reduce fan noise but also they are great dust filters. Make sure your fans are at positive pressure(more in than out).

Looks nice btw.


----------



## ganzey

why is there a picture of two bulls on a buffalo cpu cooler?


----------



## bomberboysk

ganzey said:


> why is there a picture of two bulls on a buffalo cpu cooler?


----------



## Fatback

bomberboysk said:


> Put some pantyhose over all the fans, not only will it reduce fan noise but also they are great dust filters. Make sure your fans are at positive pressure(more in than out).
> 
> Looks nice btw.



That is a really good idea I'm surprised I have never heard or thought of it. Only the side and bottom fans don't have filters so I'm going to see if my girlfriend has any old pantyhose. As for the fans My side, bottom, and front fan are intake and my rear, and top fans are exhaust.

Thanks, still need to dissemble it and redo cable management tho. The V3 isn't so great in that area but enough time and I will get it right. BTW very nice on your cable management I see you made some holes. I wish xcilo would put a couple of cable management holes the there cases but at there prices for what you get it's understandable.



ganzey said:


> why is there a picture of two bulls on a buffalo cpu cooler?



haha, I guess it does somewhat look like a bull more then a buffalo, but buffalo sounds a lot better!


----------



## bomberboysk

Fatback said:


> That is a really good idea I'm surprised I have never heard or thought of it. Only the side and bottom fans don't have filters so *I'm going to see if my girlfriend has any old pantyhose*. As for the fans My side, bottom, and front fan are intake and my rear, and top fans are exhaust.
> 
> Thanks, still need to dissemble it and redo cable management tho. The V3 isn't so great in that area but enough time and I will get it right. BTW very nice on your cable management I see you made some holes. I wish xcilo would put a couple of cable management holes the there cases but at there prices for what you get it's understandable.
> 
> 
> 
> haha, I guess it does somewhat look like a bull more then a buffalo, but buffalo sounds a lot better!


Real men go to the store and buy pantyhose proudly declaring it is for a computer

And actually, scout was the one who gave me the idea awhile back.


----------



## Fatback

bomberboysk said:


> Real men go to the store and buy pantyhose proudly declaring it is for a computer
> 
> And actually, scout was the one who gave me the idea awhile back.



Yea thats not going to happen My girlfriend who actually knows about computers will understand. A person working walmart will look at me like I'm a cross dresser 

Scout is a brilliant man


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ Indeed

Nice tip you passed along bomber

Should work great on prebuilt machines which dont have dust filters (aka step dads pc)


----------



## bomberboysk

Fatback said:


> Yea thats not going to happen My girlfriend who actually knows about computers will understand. A person working walmart will look at me like I'm a cross dresser
> 
> *Scout is a brilliant man*


Definately

It was this same thread actually where he said it:
http://www.computerforum.com/9727-post-pic-your-pc-here-145.html#post1227112


----------



## Pseudonyms

Yay


----------



## 87dtna

Nice....specs??


----------



## Pseudonyms

*CPU:*   Core 2 duo 2.66ghz @ 3.3 Ghz (Upgrading to quad core soon)
*HDD1:* 300gb maxtor
*HDD2:* 1000gb (1tb) Seagate
*HDD3:* 500gb Western Digital
*GPU:*  Sapphire 4870 1gb
*RAM:* 4gb Corsair XMS2 DDR2 RAM
*PSU:* Antec 550 watt (Need a new one)
*MOBO:* Gigabyte GA-X38-DQ6
*CASE:* Azza Solano 1000 (blue)
*Heatsink: * Coolermaster Hyper TX3
*FANS: *  2x 230mm Blue LEDs, 2x 140mm Blue LED fans, 2x 120mm Fans.

I'm getting a new monitor soon

Slightly better shot of the insides:


----------



## 87dtna

Looks nice.  I assume thats an E6750 then?  I was able to run 3.6ghz on 1.40 Vcore on the E6750 I used to have, and hit 4ghz at 1.50 Vcore, temps still plenty under control with a Zerotherm Zen cooler.


----------



## Pseudonyms

Yeah It's an E6750. I can't push it past 3.4 for some reason, I don't know enough about BIOS to mess with it.


----------



## 87dtna

Are you still running stock voltage?  You'll need a voltage bump for over 3.4 most likely.


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ Very nice

I think I like the looks of that case better than the Antec 902


----------



## Candy

Pseudonyms said:


> Yeah It's an E6750. I can't push it past 3.4 for some reason, I don't know enough about BIOS to mess with it.



Nice rig man. Yeah I'm the same, can't get mine past 3.40ghz. I thought I got it to 3.5 stable but no, it crashed on me after a few days. I've tried upping vcore which helped initially but it was never stable for a long period of time. I managed to get it to 3.7ghz with vcore at 1.4v but only long enough to run 3DMark06.


----------



## joh06937

hey nice rig Pseudonyms. those sequential lights on the ram are pretty sweet. don't you just hate it how gigabyte has their sata ports facing away from the board instead of off to the side?


----------



## blazin8556

My super duper super computer,... lol...


----------



## Pseudonyms

G25r8cer said:


> ^^ Very nice
> 
> I think I like the looks of that case better than the Antec 902



Thankya. I got it onsale for $70 and free shipping, So I dont think you can beat it


----------



## ScottALot

Pseudonyms said:


> Yay



Yah, specs .... on the girl.


----------



## Pseudonyms

She's my girlfriend of 10 months. I like that picture frame.


----------



## chupacabra

Pseudonyms said:


> She's my girlfriend of 10 months. I like that picture frame.



>_>, get a new one, i think she has last you too long and is outdated


----------



## Pseudonyms

I'll just get a second one and then crossfire them


----------



## 87dtna

Pseudonyms said:


> I'll just get a second one and then crossfire them



lol, thats good :good:


----------



## Gooberman

omg that was epic xD


----------



## ScottALot

Pseudonyms said:


> I'll just get a second one and then crossfire them



It's not cool to have Dual-DVI, though.
Make sure you have enough wattage for that/Your PSU has the right cabling.
Before getting another one, try trashing your old drivers and updating.
Maybe your card needs a little overclocking.


----------



## diduknowthat

Finally finished my transfer to new case.





Case without panels on. I know I know the cables are a mess but it's hard to cram so many things into a small cube case.





Yep, full size 120mm fan tower heatsink in a matx cube case!





Side panels on. You can see a Zalman VF1000 mounted on a HD 4890. Keeps it at about 80ºC max on a hot day while being whisper quiet!





Who needs DVD drives nowadays. Replaced mine with a small LCD screen that displays time, date, song name/title, TV channel and a whole lot of other things. 





Close up of it. It's actually quite handy. Instead of alt tabbing out or pulling out my cellphone, I can just look at the computer for time when I'm gaming or watching a movie!





Lan Gear case, by far the compact cube case on the market today.


----------



## Shane

Very nice didyuknowthat :good:

I like how the fan sits at the back


----------



## ScottALot

Very compact rig! Do some cable work and you could get that GPU temp down a tad.


----------



## G25r8cer

Looks good

I am sure cable management is ALOT harder than it looks in that case


----------



## diduknowthat

G25r8cer said:


> Looks good
> 
> I am sure cable management is ALOT harder than it looks in that case



haha it is. I've pretty much given up with my current power supply. If anything I need a modular unit.


----------



## FunnelWeb

here is my beast of a machine

with panel off 





and all my set up 






and this


----------



## Shane

Thats nice Funnelweb.....whats the specs?


----------



## funkysnair

that looks like alienware?

specs and price please?


----------



## G25r8cer

^^^ Yup agree looks like an overpriced alienware


----------



## ScottALot

Your reflection on the side panel looks just wrong for some reason. By wrong I mean ew.


----------



## FunnelWeb

six years old now and 





> Yup agree looks like an overpriced alienware


 your probably right on that 

the specs are not that great but here goes 

AMD Athlon(tm) 64 FX-62 Dual Core Processor

2.81 Ghz 

2 gb of ram

nvidia Geforce  8800 GTX

and the price at the time, which was made to order about £3,000.00 and that was 6 years ago. and i was lucky to have this given to me which suits my needs o.k

and Scottalot 





> Your reflection on the side panel looks just wrong for some reason. By wrong I mean ew.


 could you please elaborate more what you mean????


----------



## ScottALot

FunnelWeb said:


> and Scottalot  could you please elaborate more what you mean????



Looks like your p**** is hangin out and is blue-colored. I hope I'm not the only one who sees it...


----------



## funkysnair

if it was given to you then respect, good deal by far 

might not be top of the line now but im sure its a dam good pc 



ScottALot said:


> Looks like your p**** is hangin out and is blue-colored. I hope I'm not the only one who sees it...



lol i see it, dam man lol... elephant in ones trousers


----------



## FunnelWeb

> Looks like your p**** is hangin out and is blue-colored. I hope I'm not the only one who sees it..


 ha ha ha never gave it much thought!!! and on to the answer... mmmmm don't think its big enough to hang out lol!!! ha ha ... and as for looking blue, well it is alienware!!!

and funkysnair, it is still a dam good pc my friend and i have had no trouble with it at all in the time i have used it!!! touch wood!!!


----------



## funkysnair

FunnelWeb said:


> ha ha ha never gave it much thought!!! and on to the answer... mmmmm don't think its big enough to hang out lol!!! ha ha ... and as for looking blue, well it is alienware!!!
> 
> and funkysnair, it is still a dam good pc my friend and i have had no trouble with it at all in the time i have used it!!! touch wood!!!



it might be old but them fx amd cpu's where very good, as long as you never spent the money on the pc cos they are well overpriced!!!

for free, its worth a few as it satnd now, still a nice rig


----------



## bomberboysk

FunnelWeb said:


> six years old now and  your probably right on that
> 
> the specs are not that great but here goes
> 
> AMD Athlon(tm) 64 FX-62 Dual Core Processor
> 
> 2.81 Ghz
> 
> 2 gb of ram
> 
> nvidia Geforce  8800 GTX
> 
> and the price at the time, which was made to order about £3,000.00 and that was 6 years ago. and i was lucky to have this given to me which suits my needs o.k
> 
> and Scottalot  could you please elaborate more what you mean????



8800GTX is only like ~3 yrs old or so, not six.


----------



## mep916

bomberboysk said:


> 8800GTX is only like ~3 yrs old or so, not six.



Yeah I got mine back in '07 and they were relatively new at the time.


----------



## FunnelWeb

mmmmmmmm guess i made a mistake on the years i have had this, my mistake, there is a sticker when it was made and it was 2006!! so yes 





> 8800GTX is only like ~3 yrs old or so, not six.


 is about right, i think as i posted i got mixed up with 6 years instead of the 2006!! dumbass i am


----------



## funkysnair

up to date


----------



## ScottALot

I can hardly see anything in there funky! Lets see the whole thing!


----------



## funkysnair

lol-paypal donationes will get to see the rest

cost me an arm and a leg for the parts (nearly £500 for liquid cooling)

im skint, ill take some decent pics soon i promise (once i reach £500 of donations lol)


----------



## funkysnair

leak tesing (not final build but not far off)






front tripple rad and top tripple rad in place


----------



## ScottALot

Whoa, what the crap? Are there two loops or is there some reason for having two pumps?


----------



## funkysnair

ScottALot said:


> Whoa, what the crap? Are there two loops or is there some reason for having two pumps?



one loop, in series...

2x pumps, 2x 360 rads with cpu-mobo-gpu blocks.

the pressure in the res is like an elephant relieving itself in a baked bean tin


----------



## G25r8cer

Is that your 5850 with a waterblock on it? Nice

I absolutely love the Cosmos (wish I could afford one)


----------



## funkysnair

G25r8cer said:


> Is that your 5850 with a waterblock on it? Nice
> 
> I absolutely love the Cosmos (wish I could afford one)



yeh thats it there, running 5870 [email protected] idle... so much potential but its held back by me 

i wouldnt recomend cosmos sport for airflow, only reason its good for me is i have 3x 120mm fans as intake at the front!

without the rad you only have one 1x 120mm fan in front and i think that is lame,

current setup i have

3x 120mm intake front
1x 220mm fan intake side

3x 120mm exhaust top
1x 120mm exhaust rear


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ Very nice funky 

I'll bet it is nice working in that roomy case


----------



## funkysnair

it only looks roomy cos the way i have layed out the componants and tubing!

it is a nice case but it does need some TLC for it full potential, but i will except your nice comments but would advise you of other casses instead!

thanx alot


----------



## G25r8cer

funkysnair said:


> it only looks roomy cos the way i have layed out the componants and tubing!
> 
> it is a nice case but it does need some TLC for it full potential, but i will except your nice comments but would advise you of other casses instead!
> 
> thanx alot



No prob 

I dont know that I would ever buy one but, I still like to admire/look at it


----------



## ScottALot

G25r8cer said:


> I absolutely love the Cosmos (wish I could afford one)



 I have a feeling you could!

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?cPath=18_37_19&products_id=89
http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?cPath=18_37_19&products_id=106

Their refurbished cases don't seem to have anything wrong with them... got my HAF through 'em.


----------



## G25r8cer

ScottALot said:


> I have a feeling you could!
> 
> http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?cPath=18_37_19&products_id=89
> http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?cPath=18_37_19&products_id=106
> 
> Their refurbished cases don't seem to have anything wrong with them... got my HAF through 'em.



Holy smokes nice deals but, still a bit expensive in my mind for a case 

I think I will have to bear with my 300 for a little while longer


----------



## funkysnair

just remeber it doesnt come with the black interior, the chrome look is kinda lame and the quick release drive bays are poor!

the case is fine jus a few flaws thats all


----------



## G25r8cer

Yeah I would def paint the interior black if I were to get one 

How thick is the side panel? Made of steel or aluminum? Just wondering how hard it would be to put a window in it.


----------



## ScottALot

Yah, I'm replacing my quick releases with the new trend: THUMBSCREWS!!


----------



## funkysnair

G25r8cer said:


> Yeah I would def paint the interior black if I were to get one
> 
> How thick is the side panel? Made of steel or aluminum? Just wondering how hard it would be to put a window in it.



i think its aluminium, they do side panels for them!

also they do kits


----------



## Cleric7x9

funkysnair said:


> leak tesing (not final build but not far off)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front tripple rad



is that dust in the radiator grill? it looks like you smoke near your computer


----------



## 87dtna

Picked up a couple 74gb raptors for my backup rig, so running some raid 0 action now.  Quite a bit faster than the previous 250gb maxtor that was in there before, very slow.

E7200 at 3.8ghz 1.40 Vcore
Asus P5Q-E
4gb ddr2-800 cas 4 ram
8800gts 320mb
2x 74gb raptor raid 0
zerotherm Zen cooler
Cooler master centurion 534 case
650w PSU













I also picked up a 5830 for my main rig for $200, and also a third 1080 monitor so soon I'll be rockin some eyefinity!


----------



## joh06937

87dtna said:


> Picked up a couple 74gb raptors for my backup rig, so running some raid 0 action now.  Quite a bit faster than the previous 250gb maxtor that was in there before, very slow.
> 
> E7200 at 3.8ghz 1.40 Vcore
> Asus P5Q-E
> 4gb ddr2-800 cas 4 ram
> 8800gts 320mb
> 2x 74gb raptor raid 0
> zerotherm Zen cooler
> Cooler master centurion 534 case
> 650w PSU
> 
> I also picked up a 5830 for my main rig for $200, and also a third 1080 monitor so soon I'll be rockin some eyefinity!



what are you using for an adapter (or are you using displayport monitors?)?


----------



## funkysnair

Cleric7x9 said:


> is that dust in the radiator grill? it looks like you smoke near your computer



no way, the radiator is brandnew, never used and i dont smoke!

its just the way the radiator fins are picking up the falsh on my camera


----------



## 87dtna

joh06937 said:


> what are you using for an adapter (or are you using displayport monitors?)?



Display port to VGA adapter.  Only $30, and I've heard you can't even tell the difference in quality really.  Some people have had screen flicker issues, but then again some people have had flicker issues with the active DVI adapter too so most people think it's a driver issue.  Maybe 10.3 fixed it.  I'll find out.


----------



## bomberboysk

87dtna said:


> Display port to VGA adapter.  Only $30, and I've heard you can't even tell the difference in quality really.  Some people have had screen flicker issues, but then again some people have had flicker issues with the active DVI adapter too so most people think it's a driver issue.  Maybe 10.3 fixed it.  I'll find out.


AFAIK passive ones will not even work on the 5830, as the signal generators or whatnot do not exist on the displayport. Also, monoprice.com has those passive adapters for less than $10. Right now only the pure displayport eyefinity cards will do passive displayport-> dvi IIRC.


----------



## 87dtna

bomberboysk said:


> AFAIK passive ones will not even work on the 5830, as the signal generators or whatnot do not exist on the displayport. Also, monoprice.com has those passive adapters for less than $10. Right now only the pure displayport eyefinity cards will do passive displayport-> dvi IIRC.



Nope, the passive DP to DVI adapters don't work because it's a straight signal swap.  The DP to VGA adapters are actually active (even without external USB power), using some power from the display port itself to convert the signal to analog VGA.  This is why they work.


----------



## bomberboysk

87dtna said:


> Nope, the passive DP to DVI adapters don't work because it's a straight signal swap.  The DP to VGA adapters are actually active (even without external USB power), using some power from the display port itself to convert the signal to analog VGA.  This is why they work.


Oh damnit, didnt see that you were talking displayport to vga, my bad(figured you were talking about dvi-displayport, i'm gonna play the it was early this morning excuse). The reason that the passive dvi-DP adapters will not work is the absense of a TMDS chip for the displayport, hence the need for an active one.


----------



## Gareth

Not long till my new desk comes, then the pain of using the top monitor can go


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Took these from my other post: 

Desktop:





Laptop:





I'll add some pics of the inside soon, got to tidy it up a bit.


----------



## 87dtna

Got my gtx275 co-op in, along with my 8800gts 512mb, over 20k PPD folding just for the GPU's 

And yes yes, just running the stock cpu cooler right now. I removed the TRUE and I'm getting something lighter thats easier to take off and put back on because I swap out CPU's all the time and the TRUE is a PITA to put back on.


----------



## The Chad

Hey Gareth, I noticed your wallpapers on those screens is the same in what you have in your sig, does that mean you also have the car??


----------



## bomberboysk

ScottALot said:


> I have a feeling you could!
> 
> http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?cPath=18_37_19&products_id=89
> http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?cPath=18_37_19&products_id=106
> 
> Their refurbished cases don't seem to have anything wrong with them... got my HAF through 'em.



Gotta love the refurb cases from CM, $40 for a 690


----------



## ScottALot

bomberboysk said:


> Gotta love the refurb cases from CM, $40 for a 690



I'm thinking ATCS 840 for a future build unless a better case comes out. (Free Shipping  )


----------



## Gareth

The Chad said:


> Hey Gareth, I noticed your wallpapers on those screens is the same in what you have in your sig, does that mean you also have the car??



Ha, I wish  Just a car Id love to own. (I have a 99' Vauxhall Corsa SXI)  I changed it since the pic though, to a 2005 Nissan Primera, since thats what im getting later this year :good:


----------



## G25r8cer

ScottALot said:


> I'm thinking ATCS 840 for a future build unless a better case comes out. (Free Shipping  )



I have been looking at that case too. I think I would prefer it or the Stacker over the Cosmos


----------



## bkribbs

Not much to it... Just my dad's old Dell Inspiron 6000 hooked up with an old Compaq monitor, and a wireless Logitech mouse. But it runs well and is portable, (except for the second screen of course) so I'm fine with it. Best of all, it was free


----------



## G25r8cer

I use to have an Inspiron 6000 just like that. Someone gave it to me because the backlight's stopped working. It was a great running laptop and I wish I wouldnt have sold it.


----------



## linkin

bkribbs said:


> Not much to it... Just my dad's old Dell Inspiron 6000 hooked up with an old Compaq monitor, and a wireless Logitech mouse. But it runs well and is portable, (except for the second screen of course) so I'm fine with it. Best of all, it was free



Those speakers... i had a pair of those ages ago. with my old Socket A system


----------



## Aastii

bkribbs said:


> Not much to it... Just my dad's old Dell Inspiron 6000 hooked up with an old Compaq monitor, and a wireless Logitech mouse. But it runs well and is portable, (except for the second screen of course) so I'm fine with it. Best of all, it was free



hehe had to repair one of those a few weeks back. Hated the bloody thing so much.

87dtna, what case are you running there?


----------



## 87dtna

Aastii said:


> 87dtna, what case are you running there?




Antec 200, can't beat the features for the price.


----------



## bkribbs

linkin said:


> Those speakers... i had a pair of those ages ago. with my old Socket A system



They came with my mom's old computer, and she gave them to me. They still work pretty well


----------



## Aastii

87dtna said:


> Antec 200, can't beat the features for the price.



damn, I thought they were tiny, but the amount of room at the end of that 275 is insane. For the price of them I may see about getting one, was looking into it but the size put me off until now


----------



## 87dtna

Aastii said:


> damn, I thought they were tiny, but the amount of room at the end of that 275 is insane. For the price of them I may see about getting one, was looking into it but the size put me off until now



Yeah it's a nice size, perfect size IMO not too big not too small.   Not sure if the co-op is longer than the standard 275 or not, it's a huge ass card but yeah it fits fine.

The Antec 300 is the same case in a different style, I liked the 200 because of the built in 3.5'' HDD docking station.  The top fan is 140mm and rear is 120mm, both are 2 speed fans with a switch on the back.  There's room in the front for 2 other 120mm fans which I have in, and it's like a wind tunnel!


----------



## G25r8cer

87dtna said:


> Antec 200, can't beat the features for the price.




Yeah you can 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147144


----------



## bomberboysk

G25r8cer said:


> Yeah you can
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147144



Heh, i'd rather have one of these:
http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?products_id=109

Or these:
http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?products_id=107
http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?products_id=503


----------



## 87dtna

I have a CM centurion, quality isn't as good as antec though.  I only paid $45 for my antec 200 locally, new.

I gotta admit though, that rosewill is pretty nice for the money.  Nice find.


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ I know I totally want to buy one but, my car's alternator must come first. If I have money left I am going to pick one up and a new power supply.

Edit: The only thing it is lacking is a Window and a CF decal! lol 

But for a mere $10 at frozencpu you can get a window kit or a trip down to the hardware store


----------



## mihir

>



and






and


----------



## 87dtna

Got my 5830 in and 3rd monitor setup....5760x1080 resolution.....WOOT!


monitors look funky colors because of the camera angle-


----------



## joh06937

87dtna said:


> Got my 5830 in and 3rd monitor setup....5760x1080 resolution.....WOOT!
> 
> 
> monitors look funky colors because of the camera angle-



looking good :good: how well does the 5830 work in eyefinity mode?


----------



## 87dtna

joh06937 said:


> looking good :good: how well does the 5830 work in eyefinity mode?



50-90 FPS playing COD WAW solo, and 90-125 FPS playing multiplayer.  So I'm pretty impressed, no noticeable lag at 5760x1080 res is amazing.  This was overclocked to 925 core and 1125 memory.  I've got 950/1200 stable now so I'm gonna try again.


----------



## joh06937

87dtna said:


> 50-90 FPS playing COD WAW solo, and 90-125 FPS playing multiplayer.  So I'm pretty impressed, no noticeable lag at 5760x1080 res is amazing.  This was overclocked to 925 core and 1125 memory.  I've got 950/1200 stable now so I'm gonna try again.



wow, that is quite amazing. usually the lowest cards of a series are worse than the ones of the series just below it... looks like ati did a good thing releasing that card


----------



## voyagerfan99

Only two more weeks here at school then she moves back under my bed at home 
Gotta get another monitor, keyboard, mouse, and audio cables cause she's gonna be my secondary. The two monitors pictured are going on my new rig [specs in sig].


----------



## joh06937

voyagerfan99 said:


> Only two more weeks here at school then she moves back under my bed at home
> Gotta get another monitor, keyboard, mouse, and audio cables cause she's gonna be my secondary. The two monitors pictured are going on my new rig [specs in sig].



i'm honored to be the one with the post on your screen 

hopefully i'll finally get a quad-core under that zalman


----------



## Motorcharge

I got bored and rearranged everything earlier.


----------



## 87dtna

A little better pic-


----------



## Kornowski

What game is that?


----------



## joh06937

87dtna said:


> A little better pic-



it's too bad the majority of the older games don't scale very well with eyefinity.


----------



## Aastii

Kornowski said:


> What game is that?



fairly sure CoD WaW, just before the driver on the front left gets a bullet through the face


----------



## 87dtna

joh06937 said:


> it's too bad the majority of the older games don't scale very well with eyefinity.



I just downloaded this thing called widescreen fixer, and it works GREAT!  Now it's like it should be, not just what you'd normally see on one 1920x1080 monitor stretched out into 3 monitors.  I'll post a pic in a few minutes.



Aastii said:


> fairly sure CoD WaW, just before the driver on the front left gets a bullet through the face



Yes sir!


----------



## 87dtna

Fixed eyefinity-







Old one-


----------



## bomberboysk

87dtna said:


> Fixed eyefinity-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old one-


That setup would be sweet with some of those $300 NEC IPS panels for the surround, much better viewing angles than TN panels(better color reproduction as well). (Not that that setup isnt hella amazing as is, cause its pretty sweet)


----------



## mihir

87dtna said:


> Fixed eyefinity-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old one-



amazing setup dude are all the monitors identical?


----------



## 87dtna

bomberboysk said:


> That setup would be sweet with some of those $300 NEC IPS panels for the surround, much better viewing angles than TN panels(better color reproduction as well). (Not that that setup isnt hella amazing as is, cause its pretty sweet)



The color is way better than the pic portraits, but yeah I see what you're saying.



mihir said:


> amazing setup dude are all the monitors identical?


Thanks!

They are all 21.5'' 1920x1080 Acer's, the two outsides are E211H's and the middle is an H213H.


----------



## linkin

Holy monitors batman!


----------



## Hamster

Saving up for a new one.


----------



## G25r8cer

Finally got around to mounting the rear channel speakers on my x-540


----------



## Rit

How did you mount them? Just a wood screw through the base?


----------



## G25r8cer

Rit said:


> How did you mount them? Just a wood screw through the base?



Yes and used 1" long staples to hold the wires


----------



## linkin

Haha, they are like ceiling cat now


----------



## NVX_185

Here's my sexy ORANGE X-blade gaming setup... I like the cable management...  Specs in sig .!














More pics, if you want here... http://yfrog.com/1rdsc01116mljx

What do you guys think ?


----------



## ScottALot

^ Not bad, just a little cable management and a new heatsink + one of these http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=24360


----------



## NVX_185

^^ Nice, man... ORANGE-based LED's (fans + strips) are pretty rare, (in australia anyways), they're hard to find... any other orange-based lighting out there that you know of? Haha .

And yeah, shitty stock Intel heatsinks are damn bad... I'm averaging 47-48C idle temps with that sucker...


----------



## nvidiaxtc

*Cheap Build *

AMD X2 6000+ 3GHz dual core rig w/4GB DDR2 RAM, 1GB BFG GTS250, 150GB 10K RPM RAPTOR HDD, 42" LCD 1920x1080 @ 60Hz

I pulled the CPU case out of a scap dumpster lol.
I'll take a clearer pic tonight with a better camera.


----------



## bomberboysk

Heres a video of my current desk/simbox, and yeah, the last bit with the driving isnt the greatest, its kinda hard to try to take a video while shifting gears and turning in gtr: evoloution haha:
[YT]8Cu-9tJXmBI[/YT]


----------



## ScottALot

Show a video of your rig!


----------



## bomberboysk

ScottALot said:


> Show a video of your rig!



Too hard to block out the pre release power supply then

Once i get a chance to redo my cable management i'll post some pics of the interior with the gtx285 though.


----------



## ScottALot

bomberboysk said:


> Too hard to block out the pre release power supply then
> 
> Once i get a chance to redo my cable management i'll post some pics of the interior with the gtx285 though.



Good point... maybe just get some paper or cardboard and tape it around the PSU and say "This is my home-made PSU"


----------



## bomberboysk

ScottALot said:


> Good point... maybe just get some paper or cardboard and tape it around the PSU and say "This is my home-made PSU"



That'd be lying


----------



## ScottALot

That'd be sarcasm.


----------



## bomberboysk

ScottALot said:


> That'd be sarcasm.



Sarcasm is saying the haf is good looking case


----------



## ScottALot

bomberboysk said:


> Sarcasm is saying the haf is good looking case



 Opinions... 
If there were a better red/black themed case, I'd spring for that, but sadly, I'd have to get red stuff for another case to have it match. Who knows, I might scrap my Raidmax and get an ATCS.


----------



## G25r8cer

bomberboysk said:


> Heres a video of my current desk/simbox, and yeah, the last bit with the driving isnt the greatest, its kinda hard to try to take a video while shifting gears and turning in gtr: evoloution haha:



Excuses excuses   jk 

I want to see some drifting vids 

Get fraps


----------



## Candy

G25r8cer said:


> Excuses excuses   jk
> 
> I want to see some drifting vids
> 
> Get fraps



Do you mean drifting in GTR Evolution? 'Cause that's hard! At least, with most of the RWD cars. The Dodge Viper is alright and the Audi R8 is the easiest as its AWD.


----------



## G25r8cer

Drifting in any game with the G25/G27 is possible as long as you know what your doing. A handbrake addition would be really fun as well.


----------



## Candy

G25r8cer said:


> Drifting in any game with the G25/G27 is possible as long as you know what your doing. A handbrake addition would be really fun as well.



Oh sorry, I didn't realise you were referring to the wheel, I thought you were just talking about the game.


----------



## bomberboysk

G25r8cer said:


> Drifting in any game with the G25/G27 is possible as long as you know what your doing. A handbrake addition would be really fun as well.



Thats the next project once i can find myself a cheap joystick to cannibalize.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Drifting is pretty easy with the G27, at least in Dirt 2.


----------



## bomberboysk

Ethan3.14159 said:


> Drifting is pretty easy with the G27, at least in Dirt 2.



dirt2 is not even close to being a simulator though, gtr evo is a really good sim.


----------



## The Chad

bomberboysk said:


> Sarcasm is saying the haf is good looking case



That'd be a suicide comment if you were anywhere near this thread,

http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/392179-cooler-master-haf-932-922-club.html


----------



## diduknowthat

The Chad said:


> That'd be a suicide comment if you were anywhere near this thread,
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/392179-cooler-master-haf-932-922-club.html



Haha, don't really understand why everyone likes that case so much, it looks so plasticy.


----------



## The Chad

It does not! Well, atleast i dont think so. I love mine.

The only downfalls I find on it is that there is no dust filters so a LOT of dust gets sucked in, and the fact that it is MASSIVE. Front could be a bit plasticy with those removable CD driver covers though. 

Otherwise its good. Great airflow


----------



## bomberboysk

The Chad said:


> It does not! Well, atleast i dont think so. I love mine.
> 
> The only downfalls I find on it is that there is no dust filters so a LOT of dust gets sucked in, and the fact that it is MASSIVE. Front could be a bit plasticy with those removable CD driver covers though.
> 
> Otherwise its good. Great airflow


Feature wise, its not worth the money, aesthetically, its not that great(overuse of cheap plastic), etc.


----------



## diduknowthat

The Chad said:


> It does not! Well, atleast i dont think so. I love mine.
> 
> The only downfalls I find on it is that there is no dust filters so a LOT of dust gets sucked in, and the fact that it is MASSIVE. Front could be a bit plasticy with those removable CD driver covers though.
> 
> Otherwise its good. Great airflow



Yeah, it's a great case for the money. And it's only plasticy compared to my case, which is pretty much 100% aluminum.


----------



## G25r8cer

bomberboysk said:


> Thats the next project once i can find myself a cheap joystick to cannibalize.



I just picked up a refurb Logitech Attack 3 on ebay for $7 shipped! I couldnt pass that up. If I dont end up using it for its intended purpose I plan on making a shifter out of it.


----------



## bomberboysk

G25r8cer said:


> I just picked up a refurb Logitech Attack 3 on ebay for $7 shipped! I couldnt pass that up. If I dont end up using it for its intended purpose I plan on making a shifter out of it.



I used to have an attack 3, sold it to a kid who moved and never gave me my money


----------



## Shane

bomberboysk said:


> I used to have an attack 3, sold it to a kid who moved and never gave me my money



Lmao 

Thats actualy not a bad joystick....only £14 here.


----------



## jevery

.
New Case, older components, (in process of updating as I'm able to afford new components), and first serious attempt at cable management.
Rate my build, but if you're critical tell me what to do differently


----------



## Shane

Love that case jevery 

btw,Your system is still nice and should blast through anything you throw at it,At this moment in time i dont see any point in upgrading from what you already have.


----------



## funkysnair

dam the case is so big it looks empty


----------



## Shane

I like how its all kept seperate,Psu at the bottom with room to store cables..hard drives and cd drives at the top....which is great because look how the fans on the front have nothing stopping air going streight onto the mobo,Unlike my 690 which has a stupid hard drive rack right behing the 120mm fan and does nothing,thats why i moved my fan to where the CD drives go,But still a bit crap


----------



## funkysnair

i bet i could fuill it up with alot of 1/2" tubing lol...

my cosmos sport looks like a midi case with all the tubing and pumps etc in there


----------



## Domain_Man

Eureka! I just found out about this thread! Thanks 'Just a noob' for showing me..

I have been looking at everyone's setup and looks very nice, I can spend a lot of time here 

..just thought to share and post a video and pictures of my rig. I took this on my last benchmark run:

[YT]<object width="1280" height="745"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dx8vRvf4Rjc&hl=en_GB&fs=1&rel=0&hd=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dx8vRvf4Rjc&hl=en_GB&fs=1&rel=0&hd=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="1280" height="745"></embed></object>[/YT]

Pictures:


----------



## bkribbs

You don't have a side for your computer? Doesn't junk get in there?


----------



## Domain_Man

Lol! No I had the side panel off to take the pictures and the video


----------



## Thanatos

this is what mine looks like but this is someone elses....


----------



## ScottALot

Take the sidepanel off when you get to yours.


----------



## Domain_Man

Great looking setup Jevery!


----------



## jevery

Domain_Man said:


> Great looking setup Jevery!



Thanks, I like yours as well, though my tastes have become more conservative as I've passed 50.  Best part about my new case is it's virtually silent but has excellent cooling with five slow turning 140mm fans.  Nice video BTW.  Gonna have to work on my OC and see if I can best your score - but I doubt it.  Actually think I got close yesterday, but BSOD'd in Canyon Flight.


----------



## Quiltface




----------



## Domain_Man

thanks for the nice comments jevery 

I like the 'conservativeness' of your setup  very clean yet mean looking

keep going for that OC


----------



## JoeSamo

heres my I7 rig with dual awesome vid cards of doom.  Can play pong with 8 players.


----------



## Quiltface

thats a sweet rig.


----------



## JoeSamo

Quiltface said:


> thats a sweet rig.



your comment is making me laugh (for some reason) uncontrollably at my office.  people think im crazy


----------



## Quiltface

I had a laptop almost identical to this a while back... it had 12MB ram and a 200MB hdd with a 3.5 inch floppy... 28.8kbps modem and a track ball that mounted to the side.  I ran windows 3.11 on it...  the thing weighed like 14 lbs


----------



## joh06937

Quiltface said:


> I had a laptop almost identical to this a while back... it had 12MB ram and a 200MB hdd with a 3.5 inch floppy... 28.8kbps modem and a track ball that mounted to the side.  I ran windows 3.11 on it...  the thing weighed like 14 lbs



and you probably thought it was one of the coolest things ever at the time


----------



## voyagerfan99

Moved home from college and finally got to start using the new gaming machine I built (specs in sig)  Now I'm running two desktops under my bed! Just need a second LCD and a better keyboard & mouse.


----------



## patrickv

been a long while since i posted. here's mine


----------



## jevery

voyagerfan99 said:


> Moved home from college and finally got to start using the new gaming machine I built (specs in sig)  Now I'm running two desktops under my bed! Just need a second LCD and a better keyboard & mouse.



I thought I recognized a Lian Li there from the expansion card locks.  Love the black interior.  Did it come painted or did you paint it?  It needs to be out in the open where it can be seen. :good:


----------



## voyagerfan99

jevery said:


> I thought I recognized a Lian Li there from the expansion card locks.  Love the black interior.  Did it come painted or did you paint it?  It needs to be out in the open where it can be seen. :good:



It was already painted black. And yeah, I know. I gotta figure out a better place to put it. Not much room at the moment.


----------



## funkysnair

few pics of my rig up to date

(my room is getting decorated)

going to be replacing the black tubing with red once i buy my other 5850


----------



## thevil1

I don't have a camera so I can't take a pic of my actual comp. but heres an online pic of the same model, and some system info...
Processor: Intel Pentium 4 3 GHz
Installed Memory: 512 MB (DDR2 SDRAM) (I upgraded it to 2 GB)
Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP 
HDD Size: 250 GB
Optical Drive Type: DVD/CD-ROM w/ CD Burner
It's about three or four years old, but it's doing pretty good considering what I've put it through.


----------



## Domain_Man

thevil1 said:


> I don't have a camera so I can't take a pic of my actual comp. but heres an online pic of the same model, and some system info...
> Processor: Intel Pentium 4 3 GHz
> Installed Memory: 512 MB (DDR2 SDRAM) (I upgraded it to 2 GB)
> Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP
> HDD Size: 250 GB
> Optical Drive Type: DVD/CD-ROM w/ CD Burner
> It's about three or four years old, but it's doing pretty good considering what I've put it through.



I googled the HP Pavillion Media Center and found this


----------



## Aastii

thevil1 said:


> I don't have a camera so I can't take a pic of my actual comp. but heres an online pic of the same model, and some system info...
> Processor: Intel Pentium 4 3 GHz
> Installed Memory: 512 MB (DDR2 SDRAM) (I upgraded it to 2 GB)
> Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP
> HDD Size: 250 GB
> Optical Drive Type: DVD/CD-ROM w/ CD Burner
> It's about three or four years old, but it's doing pretty good considering what I've put it through.



That is our old computer which died and I gutted and got a couple of fans and my storage drive out of. It was a piece of crap


----------



## 87dtna

You know you like it 

Edit- crappy photobucket is down right now.


----------



## Quiltface

joh06937 said:


> and you probably thought it was one of the coolest things ever at the time



Still do, kick my self everyday for throwing it in the garbage.


----------



## just a noob

Dice pot with a computer case. Wat?


----------



## 87dtna

just a noob said:


> Dice pot with a computer case. Wat?



Well it only takes 10 minutes to set it back up to air cooling when I'm done   This isn't a bench only rig, it's my main rig I use 24/7.


----------



## Domain_Man

Dice, nice. Have done any benching with it recently?


----------



## pies

All done painting and getting the new water-cooling gear


----------



## FATALiiTYz

Sweet as!


----------



## linkin

Yeah that's awesome dude!

I just spent a good amount of time (roughly 2 hours) redoing cable management, uploading as we speak! Also jsut some general pics of all my hardware since i've never actually done it before. I'm in the mood for taking photo's lol.


----------



## linkin

Alright, my new pics are up! I'm putting a 56k warning on here 

First off, my new job on cable management. I found about 10 cable ties with the box of accessories my case came with. So i used them:






The mess on the other side of my case. this pic is before i did the new cable management, so it's even worse now. I had to use all my hands and feet to get it on, so i'm not taking it off for another photo 






And now for my main gripe, my soundcard covers half my GPU's fan. It still idles at 34c lol. when i bought it, the picture had the reference version, so i assumed i was getting one of those 






And i might as well give a close up of the good old soundcard:






Next up is the new PSU i got (few months old now)






And the RAM sticks... these guys have been giving me trouble, I'm not sure if its the sticks or the mobo, but i've had to up voltages, use stock speeds and loosen up the timings so i don't get random BSOD's






And now for the cable managment pics:











The only problem now is the stupidly fat 24 pin cable being so stiff and un-maneuverable 






And after all that, I still felt the need for some more photos!


----------



## linkin

Yeah. I have another x16 slot but when i flip the card thing around on my board is changes both x16 slots into x8 slots... even at best, my soundcard would be running at 1x in that slot and my gpu would be running at x15 

Meh i can't really complain, the mobo was free after all.


----------



## 87dtna

Domain_Man said:


> Dice, nice. Have done any benching with it recently?



Yes, I'm saving results for when the SPI and 3dmark06 competition's come back up.  I will say, 24k in vantage   06' doesn't scale quad SLI in the SM2, so it only has a 2k difference in one 9800GX2 vs two gx2's.  But 2k is 2k.


----------



## 87dtna

New setup with EVGA FTW board, and now I can use my Zerotherm zen again since it has holes for 775 coolers...yay.

Oh, just one GX2 installed right now, I only really install both when benching....no need for 24/7 use.


----------



## Shane

wow nice OC 87dtna,Did you not have an i7 though?...Why you changed to I3?

Whats the temps like with that overclock?


----------



## 87dtna

The I7 is in the process of an RMA   :good:  So I picked up this extra spicy I3 from a buddy with ''connections''.  The 550 is not even officially released yet.


----------



## Shane

Ah,I see...it seems like that i3 is a beast though!


----------



## 87dtna

Yeah, above 4.6 though the Vcore needs ramped up real quick to achieve stable overclock.  5ghz takes 1.50 Vcore.

Oh temps, with the Zen it tops out around 70c using real temp.  Actual CPU temp is in the 30's.


----------



## ScottALot

Do you have hyper-threading on?


----------



## 87dtna

The cpuz shot is right there man.


----------



## just a noob

pies said:


> All done painting and getting the new water-cooling gear



Mips or Ek on the motherboard?


----------



## Shane

pies said:


> All done painting and getting the new water-cooling gear



Thats an awesome looking rig,The fan down the bottom on the front looks quite useless though because the HDD cage is in the way for it to be of any benifit....thats why i removed mine on my CM 690 and mounted it where the CD drives go,Much better airflow than where they stuck it.


----------



## Domain_Man

nice new setup 87dtna.

how far did you manage to crank your old 860 on dice?


----------



## 87dtna

Domain_Man said:


> nice new setup 87dtna.
> 
> how far did you manage to crank your old 860 on dice?



Thanks....this 860 was a horrible clocker, couldn't even get to 5ghz even with HT off on DICE   Hoping the RMA return is a better binned chip.  My other 860 that I sold awhile back would do 4.9ghz on air HT off and 4.7 with HT on.  Didn't have my DICE pot when I had that chip though 

Hoping for the new 3dmark06 challenge I can get the new I7 on DICE over 5ghz with HT on and with both GX2's to crack 30k.  I got to 28.5k with this I7 at 4.9ghz no HT and quad SLI.  06' doesn't scale quad SLI on the SM2 correctly, better with the SM3 but I only gained 2k points putting in the second GX2.  I scored 26.5k with one GX2.


----------



## Domain_Man

very nice scores! Well hopefully you get a good chip back.

I wonder who will start the new 3DM06 thread..


----------



## Domain_Man

Im researching about some dice suppliers here in london, something I might play with someday when OCing


----------



## 87dtna

Bomber should start that one too.

Dice is pretty fun, LN2 scares me LOL....plus I don't feel like investing in a Dewar....also, intel chips can't take extreme cold like AMD's, but AMD's don't put out good numbers even on LN2 so whats the point.  I'd probably get like 100-200 more MHZ on LN2 over DICE, big deal.


----------



## bomberboysk

87dtna said:


> Bomber should start that one too.
> 
> Dice is pretty fun, LN2 scares me LOL....plus I don't feel like investing in a Dewar....also, intel chips can't take extreme cold like AMD's, but AMD's don't put out good numbers even on LN2 so whats the point. * I'd probably get like 100-200 more MHZ* on LN2 over DICE, big deal.



Eh, thats pushing it a bit, you'll get at least a few hundred if not more on ln2. If you search ebay, i know one guy who picked up a ~ 30l dewar for about $50+shipping. Also, with AMD chips they do shine in cold, and the real points are on hwbot, not pure benchmark scores, because they aren't going to beat intel chips, but when competing against other AMD chips...


----------



## ganzey

87dtna said:


> Bomber should start that one too.
> 
> Dice is pretty fun, LN2 scares me LOL....plus I don't feel like investing in a Dewar....also, intel chips can't take extreme cold like AMD's, *but AMD's don't put out good numbers even on LN2 so whats the point.*  I'd probably get like 100-200 more MHZ on LN2 over DICE, big deal.



orly?

[YT]z6Hf6d404QY[/YT]


----------



## 87dtna

Ganzey, there's kind of a difference between LN2 and Liquid Helium.....also, that was over a year ago, pretty sure that score has been beaten by now by an intel rig.  And besides that, I was under the assumption we were talking about CPU benchmarks anyway.....the two top CPU benches are SPI for single threaded and Wprime for multithreaded benchmarks, and what CPU's hold those records?


----------



## bomberboysk

87dtna said:


> Ganzey, there's kind of a difference between LN2 and Liquid Helium.....also, that was over a year ago, pretty sure that score has been beaten by now by an intel rig.  And besides that, I was under the assumption we were talking about CPU benchmarks anyway.....*the two top CPU benches are SPI for single threaded and Wprime for multithreaded benchmarks, and what CPU's hold those records?*



Thats just because the compiler was geared towards intel chips, and intel chips are stronger in FP calculations.

If you're into HWbot, everything is split down by CPU or GPU, with points given on those.


----------



## 87dtna

At the same clocks, the I5 750 is faster than any Phenom II quad at ANYTHING.  It's not just faster at ''benchmarks'' because the benchmarks are geared toward intel.  I hear that all the time, what a bunch of BS.  They are faster at the benches because they are faster in real applications too.


----------



## just a noob




----------



## 87dtna

oooooo nice very nice.  Love the NB to SB full coverage water block!


----------



## just a noob

87dtna said:


> oooooo nice very nice.  Love the NB to SB full coverage water block!



Yeah, I'm liking the fact that it's made out of all brass/copper, glad I didn't go with the Ek or Mips classified blocks


----------



## Bacon

just a noob said:


> Yeah, I'm liking the fact that it's made out of all brass/copper, glad I didn't go with the Ek or Mips classified blocks



Whats the reasoning for the plexiglass piece?

Edit: On the NB to SB block.


----------



## ScottALot

Bacon said:


> Whats the reasoning for the plexiglass piece?
> 
> Edit: On the NB to SB block.



I think aesthetics, and it's sort of a heatsink over the caps.


----------



## 87dtna

Yeah it's for looks.


----------



## Bacon

ScottALot said:


> I think aesthetics, and it's sort of a heatsink over the caps.



I was thinking heatsink at first, but remembered plexiglass is a terrible thermal conductor, but it does look cool.


----------



## linkin

Got the new Xigmatek cooler in the mail off buzz1927 today, thanks for the express post!







After installation:






kind of hard to see becuase of refelction off the monitor. And it took me a while to figure out the push pins, i have never used them before  and that's a CoolerMaster R4 on the side panel, GPU not so toasty now 

It's also much quiter than the whiny 92mm fan on the Zalman i have.

Load temps are 58c now, instead of 68c (prime95)  Also, the heat is dissipated faster... right after exiting prime the temps drop right back to 37c

EDIT: more pics!


----------



## FATALiiTYz

Nice :good:


----------



## Intel_man

Hey linkin, do you also get the little wind noise from the fans on the side caused by the weird slits?


----------



## linkin

nope. none at all.


----------



## Aastii

it doesn't look all that big tbh. Is it a 120mm fan but it is quite thin?


----------



## ScottALot

Aastii said:


> it doesn't look all that big tbh. Is it a 120mm fan but it is quite thin?



You talking about the fan on the heatsink? It's sort of an optical illusion... the darker sides of the fan seem to have a shrinking effect when you look at it, making it a smaller impact on your case aesthetics.

Hey linkin, you should get some "red" CCFLs or orange LED strip in there... it'd look real nice, just don't overdo it.


----------



## meticadpa

You should sleeve your power supply, or get a new one. The cables look nasty.


----------



## Fira

I got this picture 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

from http://www.spiritlessons.com/Documents/BillWiese_23MinutesInHell_Text.htm


----------



## joh06937

Fira said:


> I got this picture
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> from http://www.spiritlessons.com/Documents/BillWiese_23MinutesInHell_Text.htm


----------



## Fira

joh06937 said:


>



Cool picture huh?


----------



## bkribbs

Don't ask why it is Finding Nemo. It's kinda a joke. Sometimes I have it hooked up with an external, but with the new OS, I like it better on one, unless the other is huge.


----------



## linkin

Aastii said:


> it doesn't look all that big tbh. Is it a 120mm fan but it is quite thin?



Yeah it's a standard 120mm like the R4 i now have on my side panel.



ScottALot said:


> You talking about the fan on the heatsink? It's sort of an optical illusion... the darker sides of the fan seem to have a shrinking effect when you look at it, making it a smaller impact on your case aesthetics.
> 
> Yeah, i do love thw white LEDS though
> 
> Hey linkin, you should get some "red" CCFLs or orange LED strip in there... it'd look real nice, just don't overdo it.



Yeah, I've heard most cathodes and LED's look pink or orange... i don't know



meticadpa said:


> You should sleeve your power supply, or get a new one. The cables look nasty.



they're alright... i had a modular PSU but it shat the bed for now reason after taking my rig apart for cleaning   the thermaltake was kind of a quick fix becasue my 5770 arived the day after the psu died... I've kind of grown attached to it


----------



## Aastii

ScottALot said:


> You talking about the fan on the heatsink? It's sort of an optical illusion... the darker sides of the fan seem to have a shrinking effect when you look at it, making it a smaller impact on your case aesthetics.
> 
> Hey linkin, you should get some "red" CCFLs or orange LED strip in there... it'd look real nice, just don't overdo it.



No, I meant the heatsink itself


----------



## 87dtna

My just for fun socket 478 rig-







I know I know, the CPU power connector looks like crap, I installed the board in the case before the PSU.
Future water cooling, just waiting on the pump and reservoir to show up.
Very dissapointed in this Biostar board, it has ZERO overclocking options.  I was not expecting this at all.  There's no point in watercooling without an overclock.

2x1gb of corsair DDR2-800 cas 4 (board only goes to 667, was expecting to overclock to get to 800  ), 8800gts 512mb, and a P4 extreme gallatin core 3.4ghz CPU.  Running a 250gb WD caviar black, and a sata DVD burner.  Nice feature on this board is four sata2 ports.

I don't think this is bad at all for a STOCK 478 setup though-


----------



## mihir

Checkout guys finally got my lazy ass of the seat and finished the mod


----------



## voyagerfan99

My old desktop set up in my dorm room


----------



## mihir

voyagerfan99 said:


> My old desktop set up in my dorm room


The cathode ray tube does look awesome Even i have ordered one and was just wondering how would it look now I know it looks awesome


----------



## voyagerfan99

mihir said:


> The cathode ray tube does look awesome Even i have ordered one and was just wondering how would it look now I know it looks awesome



The one tube on my new desktop adds just the right amount of light. Didn't need a whole ton of extra blue cause I already have 4 blue LED fans in the case. My other desktop has two cathode tubes and it's hella bright.


----------



## joh06937

^^^ looks awesome (needs a little bit of cable management though). i still don't know how i'll manage to set up my three monitors in eyefinity in my dorm next year


----------



## voyagerfan99

joh06937 said:


> ^^^ looks awesome (needs a little bit of cable management though). i still don't know how i'll manage to set up my three monitors in eyefinity in my dorm next year



Yeaa I know she does. She's still a work in progress though 

And as far as eyefinity goes, good luck. My second monitor barely fit on my desk.


----------



## joh06937

voyagerfan99 said:


> Yeaa I know she does. She's still a work in progress though
> 
> And as far as eyefinity goes, good luck. My second monitor barely fit on my desk.



i would get a three monitor stand but they are so much money  i don't have $300 for a damn stand :angry:


----------



## mihir

joh06937 said:


> ^^^ looks awesome (*needs a little bit of cable management though*). i still don't know how i'll manage to set up my three monitors in eyefinity in my dorm next year



If you think this is bad then you are gonna puke when you see my cable management


----------



## russb

mihir,(If you think this is bad then you are gonna puke when you see my cable management) i thought joh06937 was talking about you


----------



## mihir

russb said:


> mihir,(If you think this is bad then you are gonna puke when you see my cable management) i thought joh06937 was talking about you



ohh then he did puke actually
sorry joh06937


----------



## joh06937

russb said:


> mihir,(If you think this is bad then you are gonna puke when you see my cable management) i thought joh06937 was talking about you



no i did mean voyager.


----------



## ganzey

my beastly case






and my god awful cable management


----------



## 87dtna

Dude, IDE to the CDrom AND the hard drive?  That is incredibly SLOW!  Ever try defragmenting the drive and burning a CD at the same time?  You'll be waiting until the end of time!  

Atleast get a SATA HDD!  IDE cdrom is not that big of a deal.


----------



## ganzey

^^lol i know, if you'll pony up the cash i will 

its a 500gb and its been workin fine for years so until it goes i dont think ill be getting a new hdd


----------



## 87dtna

Well atleast get a SATA dvd burner then, they are cheap....like $20-30 USD (not sure how much where you are) to atleast get them seperated.  A HDD and cdrom is a bad combo on one IDE cable.

Also some cable management would real spiff things up.  Right now it looks kinda cool, but with less cables flying everywhere it would really sharpen that up a lot IMO.  I'll admit I don't go to extreme lengths on my own stuff, but I do have a pack of tiny black zip ties that I use often.  Even if the cables are not out of site, just having them all together in one line makes a HUGE difference.


----------



## ganzey

^^i know the whole cd drive and hdd at same time mite slow it down, but honestly, the only time i use my dvd drive is when im burnin a dvd. i dont have any games on discs, theyre all on my hdd. and im in illinois, so sata dvd drives are cheap as hell on newegg, but i just figured if it aint broke, dont fix it 

edit: i want to do some cable management, but i mite be getting a new mobo and gpu soon, so i figure i'll wait till then.


----------



## 87dtna

Cool.

Whats the specs on that PC anyway?


----------



## ganzey

phenom II 940 at 3.7ghz
2x2gb gskill ddr2 1066
9800gt (dont hate)
ecs 780 gma (i know, i know)
thermal take 500w modular psu
theramltake armour case
coolermaster v8 (obviously)

for upgrades i plan on getting a 4890, or a 4870x2
and a new mobo of course, not sure which one
and possibly a 6 core thuban, but most likely not


----------



## 87dtna

Thats a nice setup anyway..why would I hate a 9800gt???   Thats a great card.  4870x2's run incredibly hot and consume massive power.  4890s are fine but I'd rather see you get a gtx465 if you can swing it.  I prefer Nvidia cards myself.  GTX275's are going down in value now, you can get one for $160-170ish.

But the motherboard is the worst component (as I see you already know).  your biggest problem is your CPU is not AM3, so you are kinda stuck with your DDR2 and 940.  If and when you do upgrade, you're gonna need to get everything.  CPU, mobo, ram, GPU.....so that kinda sucks.  But even as is thats quite a capable gaming PC, and you'd just need a stronger card for playing more gaphically challenging games.


----------



## ganzey

exactly, well, i was running the setup on a 480 watt a-power for bout 5 months.

and the 9800gt, ive read like 7 or 8 threads where people flame on 9800gt's and stuff, but idk, its an ok card for light gaming. 

i was just gona get an am2+/am3 board, just because i dont trust my cheapo ecs.

just something like this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130265

and this http://cgi.ebay.com/XFX-ATI-Radeon-...tem&pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item3f00b4e490


----------



## mihir

ganzey said:


> exactly, well, i was running the setup on a 480 watt a-power for bout 5 months.
> 
> and the 9800gt, ive read like 7 or 8 threads where people flame on 9800gt's and stuff, but idk, its an ok card for light gaming.
> 
> i was just gona get an am2+/am3 board, just because i dont trust my cheapo ecs.
> 
> just something like this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130265
> 
> and this http://cgi.ebay.com/XFX-ATI-Radeon-...tem&pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item3f00b4e490



what temps do you get with that V8


----------



## ganzey

mihir said:


> what temps do you get with that V8



at 3.7ghz idle is about 31c, max ive seen with prime95 is about 45c, and thats with as5, and a fan blowing with it, then an exhaust fan on the case goin with it too


----------



## 87dtna

ganzey said:


> exactly, well, i was running the setup on a 480 watt a-power for bout 5 months.
> 
> and the 9800gt, ive read like 7 or 8 threads where people flame on 9800gt's and stuff, but idk, its an ok card for light gaming.
> 
> i was just gona get an am2+/am3 board, just because i dont trust my cheapo ecs.
> 
> just something like this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130265
> 
> and this http://cgi.ebay.com/XFX-ATI-Radeon-...tem&pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item3f00b4e490



Yeah that board there is the only decent AM2+/AM3 board on the egg right now.
If you can find one, get a gigabyte GA-790x-UD4P.

I'd still rather have a gtx275 over a 4890 personally.  Have you ever used and ATI card?  I personally think they are poop.  The 5770 I used was a HUGE let down.  Suppose to be as strong as a gtx260 or stronger, what a joke that was.  The 5830 I tried however I was somewhat impressed with actually, but would still take a gtx275 over it anyday.  I don't play any DX11 games right now anyway, but planning on getting a gtx470 in the near future.


----------



## ganzey

i just think that price/performance the 4890 is the best. tigerdirect had them for $155 a month or so ago, i wish i got one then


----------



## mihir

87dtna said:


> Yeah that board there is the only decent AM2+/AM3 board on the egg right now.
> If you can find one, get a gigabyte GA-790x-UD4P.
> 
> I'd still rather have a gtx275 over a 4890 personally.  Have you ever used and ATI card?  I personally think they are poop.  The 5770 I used was a HUGE let down.  Suppose to be as strong as a gtx260 or stronger, what a joke that was.  The 5830 I tried however I was somewhat impressed with actually, but would still take a gtx275 over it anyday.  I don't play any DX11 games right now anyway, but planning on getting a gtx470 in the near future.



I would rather an ATI HD 5850
Lesser Power and heat and awesome directx 11 performance












And awesome CF vs SLI performance

















but the GTX 470s ability to play games at 2560 x 1600 is pretty good:good:


----------



## 87dtna

The 470 doesn't have as much heat issues as the 480.  The power difference is pretty minute, the 470 is the stronger card so of course more power consumption comes along with that.  
I don't trust alot of benches because most of them are with premature drivers.  When the 5830 first came out the drivers were horrible and everyone thought it was not any better than the 5770.  I bought one about a month after initial release and drivers were already much improved and I had awesome results with mine that crushed my old 5770.  All the benches I see show the 5830 barely better than the 5770 though.

I don't get that first benchanyway....the 5850 was at 12x AA but the 470 was at 16x....???


----------



## mihir

87dtna said:


> The 470 doesn't have as much heat issues as the 480.  The power difference is pretty minute, the 470 is the stronger card so of course more power consumption comes along with that.
> I don't trust alot of benches because most of them are with premature drivers.  When the 5830 first came out the drivers were horrible and everyone thought it was not any better than the 5770.  I bought one about a month after initial release and drivers were already much improved and I had awesome results with mine that crushed my old 5770.  All the benches I see show the 5830 barely better than the 5770 though.
> 
> I don't get that first benchanyway....the 5850 was at 12x AA but the 470 was at 16x....???



According to HardOCp and hardware cannucks the GTX 470 is 7-10% faster than the ATI HD 5850 but in some games at DX 11 the 5850 performs better 

As for power consumption the 
The average power consumption of the GTX 470 is 150W
and maximum power consumption is 171W
compared to HD 5850's  92W and 108W

and as for temperature


----------



## Blurredman

Here are just a couple of mine:


----------



## joh06937

love the sideways sata slots


----------



## 87dtna

Nice, you need to update your sig now!  That looks like a 890fx UD5 and G.Skill rip jaws, sweet board.


----------



## joh06937

i sure do like the look over my 780g board  no more orange, lime green, and ugly yellow. 2 16x PCI-E slot, both running at 16x, and a 4x slot and an 8x slot (both sharing with the 2nd 16x). i sure do want to do something like crossfire 5770s and a physx card... that wold be pretty cool to try out and see how well it works. the only trouble i have been having is overclocking. even raising the cpu nb vid voltage, ram voltage, and cpu vcore i can't get above 3.88 stable. today i am going to try taking the ram out of dual channel and see if that helps. i have heard gigabyte boards have had problems handling dual channel with some ram in the past so i am going to see if it helps.

EDIT: nope, nothing helps. i can't even get the same overclock i had with my previous board (17x230 at 1.5v). son... of... a.... female dog.


----------



## 87dtna

If you have a C2 stepping 955 thats pretty much all you'll get out of it is 3.9ghz.

If you have a black edition, just use the multiplier only to overclock.  There's no need to use the bus clock at all.


----------



## joh06937

no it is the c3 stepping one. i have tried that as well and can only get to 18.5x with 210. 200 and 20x doesn't even get past the post.


----------



## 87dtna

What Vcore are you going to?


----------



## joh06937

1.5. shows up as 1.488 in cpuz but the setting is 1.5.


----------



## 87dtna

Hmm, did you update the Bios to the newest?  Might help.

My 555 (which is a 955 with 2 cores off) clocks to 4.2ghz at that Vcore no problem.


Can you get a screenshot of CPUz.....cpu, mainboard, and memory tabs open (3 instances of CPUz)


----------



## joh06937

yeah i have the latest bios, f3. just did it yesterday.





the only thing i could think of that might be hurting it is the fsb:dram ratio but i heard it doesn't make a very big difference. could that be it?


----------



## 87dtna

That is a wacky ratio.

Take the bus back to 200.  Set multiplier to 19.5.  Leave Vcore at 1.50 (does your board have a no Vdroop option?  If so use it)  Take your ram to proper speeds, x8 multiplier so 1600 and set the timings correct.  Make sure the ram voltage is at 1.65.  Take the north bridge mulitplier to 12 (for 2400mhz) and the hyper transport to 11.  Bump the CPU NB voltage by .050.

Give that a shot I guess.


----------



## joh06937

87dtna said:


> That is a wacky ratio.
> 
> Take the bus back to 200.  Set multiplier to 19.5.  Leave Vcore at 1.50 (does your board have a no Vdroop option?  If so use it)  Take your ram to proper speeds, x8 multiplier so 1600 and set the timings correct.  Make sure the ram voltage is at 1.65.  Take the north bridge mulitplier to 12 (for 2400mhz) and the hyper transport to 11.  Bump the CPU NB voltage by .050.
> 
> Give that a shot I guess.



nope. crashed after about 30 seconds. i must just have a lemon


----------



## 87dtna

What cooler do you have?  And what kind of temps is it running?


----------



## joh06937

zalman 9700. doesn't get above 50 C. once hit 52 but only for a couple of seconds.


----------



## 87dtna

Huh, I dunno then man I guess you did just get a dud.  It clocks like a C2!


----------



## joh06937

87dtna said:


> Huh, I dunno then man I guess you did just get a dud.  It clocks like a C2!



yeah it sucks but 3.88 is good enough for now i guess


----------



## Bacon

Just got another 4870, originally wasn't planning on going crossfire, but for 100 bucks..Why not?


----------



## mihir

Bacon said:


> Just got another 4870, originally wasn't planning on going crossfire, but for 100 bucks..Why not?



Awesome


----------



## 87dtna




----------



## joh06937

87dtna said:


>



post some temps dude!


----------



## 87dtna

With the I7 860 I only get down to about -50c on DICE with an I7 overclocked.  I7's make tons of heat, my I3 gets down into the -60's no problem.  I have the lower end budget DICE pot made by BartX, it's small and not 100% copper.  But I've been thinking about just going LN2 to make up the difference and then some.  Typically DICE pots should get you to -70c or so, but thats only if you have a good one.


----------



## funkysnair

this is my dj pc, my girlfrieds old case (going to be upgraded)









got some nice jbl monitor speakers (for free, well actually i got 2 pair) worth nearly £200pr pair, some dam nice sound

gonna get all 4 set up properly


----------



## Fatback

Love the case funky, my friend just painted a haf 922 hot pink with black on the inside looks awesome. I have the same mouse pad also, I wish it was wider, but it has good wrist support, it's not good for gaming though.


----------



## funkysnair

yeh, well this is just a basic pc to run the mp3 dj console

i still have my beast ticking over for when its gaming time


----------



## Fatback

funkysnair said:


> yeh, well this is just a basic pc to run the mp3 dj console
> 
> i still have my beast ticking over for when its gaming time



What kind of desk is that?


----------



## joh06937

finally got all of the parts i ordered.




one of these things is not like the others, one of these things just doesn't belong...
hint? check out the ati+nvidia 
loving the nzxt cables as well...





cut a hole in the side of my antec 902 so as to avoid seeing the sata cables from the hard drives.















got eyefinity working beautifully with no issues with my new $20 adapter


----------



## tremmor

Im curious joh06937 about the monitors. What size?  
Im running dual 24" and huge. On the other hand i modifed and built and countertop 11' long in two parts to accommodate all the hardware and other computers in the computer room. One suggestion ya might try look at the wire less mouse. i see ya have it on a mouse pad. Try cleaning it with pledge, enddust or something similar. i just have to do every few months. clean the table. looks good. like it. eliminates the mouse pad. table works fine.


----------



## joh06937

tremmor said:


> Im curious joh06937 about the monitors. What size?
> Im running dual 24" and huge. On the other hand i modifed and built and countertop 11' long in two parts to accommodate all the hardware and other computers in the computer room. One suggestion ya might try look at the wire less mouse. i see ya have it on a mouse pad. Try cleaning it with pledge, enddust or something similar. i just have to do every few months. clean the table. looks good. like it. eliminates the mouse pad. table works fine.



they are only 19" 1440x900 but are good enough for me. lol, when i try the pad-less setup, the mouse jumps all over the place. not a big deal though.


----------



## Hamster

joh06937  GIMME YOUR PC. Anyways nice setup:good:.


----------



## joh06937

Hamster said:


> joh06937  GIMME YOUR PC. Anyways nice setup:good:.



sure! give me your address and i'll send it right out  thanks man. i am really happy with the way it turned out. all i need now is a fan controller and a watercooling setup.


----------



## CareyS

Sweet!!! My jaw dropped when I saw joh06937's set up.


----------



## Shane

joh06937,How well does that setup run with 2x Ati cards in Xfire and a nvidia for Physx?...im talking about games,does any freak out? 

Also how hard was it getting the drivers working properly?

Sweet setup though!


----------



## dark_angel

joh06937 said:


> got eyefinity working beautifully with no issues with my new $20 adapter



where did you get the adapter from? I would like to get 3 monitors going as i found out you need one display port to get them going after i upgraded my card but no store around here sells them and i can only find them for $100 online.


----------



## funkysnair

i was thinking of running a nvidia with crossfired 5850's but i dont know of many games that use physix to warrant the hassle of messing with drivers etc!!!


----------



## joh06937

CareyS said:


> Sweet!!! My jaw dropped when I saw joh06937's set up.



ha ha, thanks man.



Nevakonaza said:


> joh06937,How well does that setup run with 2x Ati cards in Xfire and a nvidia for Physx?...im talking about games,does any freak out?
> 
> Also how hard was it getting the drivers working properly?
> 
> Sweet setup though!



it works really well. i haven't had any problems thus far. i wish my motherboard had some more pci-e slots though so i wouldn't get quite the heat from each card. before i could go to 1000/1400 and stay right at 60 C but now i can barely hit 950 without going over 60 C... not too important but slightly disappointing 



dark_angel said:


> where did you get the adapter from? I would like to get 3 monitors going as i found out you need one display port to get them going after i upgraded my card but no store around here sells them and i can only find them for $100 online.



this one is the one i got:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812270279
like i said i haven't had any problems with it yet. going into eyefinity: no problems. rebooting into eyefinity: no problems. you just gotta search around for ones that people have tried and that worked.



funkysnair said:


> i was thinking of running a nvidia with crossfired 5850's but i dont know of many games that use physix to warrant the hassle of messing with drivers etc!!!



wow, that would be pretty sweet with crossfired 5850s! yeah there aren't too many right now but i got the card from 87dtna for $60 so i figured what the heck? batman arkham asylum was pretty cool looking afterwards and i cannot wait until mafia ii  actually the 257.15 drivers from nvidia don't require any hacking. they made a mistake when doing them and forgot to take away the compatibility with ati. all you have to do is install. and even if you did "hack" them, it takes like three clicks of the mouse to do.


----------



## dark_angel

joh06937 said:
			
		

> this one is the one i got:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812270279
> like i said i haven't had any problems with it yet. going into eyefinity: no problems. rebooting into eyefinity: no problems. you just gotta search around for ones that people have tried and that worked.



Ah ok.  Too bad its newegg. They don't ship to australia.


----------



## 87dtna

Just get the part number and do a search.


----------



## El Gappo




----------



## Bacon

^WTB more pics noaw


----------



## FairDoos

El Gappo said:


>



Where about sin Manc you from mate?


----------



## HTI.Inc

Intel i7 920 @ 4.2Ghz, 12Gb Corsair Dominator DDR3, EVGA GTX 275, Asus Rampage II Gene, Cooler Master HAF 922


----------



## mihir

I love that case HAF 922


----------



## CareyS

HTI.Inc said:


> Intel i7 920 @ 4.2Ghz, 12Gb Corsair Dominator DDR3, EVGA GTX 275, Asus Rampage II Gene, Cooler Master HAF 922



Wow, Like it. But why is it proped up, vents or something?


----------



## CareyS

Lol. joh06937, I can't look at your monitors for to long cause my jaw might get stuck. hehe


----------



## HTI.Inc

CareyS said:


> Wow, Like it. But why is it proped up, vents or something?



I have it sitting on pieces of wood at the moment because the carpet blocks the bottom fan intake, just a quick fix.


----------



## mtb211

Nevakonaza said:


> Looking great dan,
> 
> Daymmm...that cpu cooler is massive ...if you ever decide to sell her let me know.
> 
> Is that a fan controller i see going into the top of your expansion slots?
> where you get it from?
> 
> I might buy a new fan controler,Mine only allows control of 3 fans....i now have 4 running at full speed ,Its not all that noisy because theyre good fans but i would like like to control them.
> 
> If you have not seen mine yet....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...not got all the cables like i want...added my extra gig of ram and doing my side panel tommorow




that setup is sick, how do you have the wires hidden so well. I bought a new heatsink and fan, I need to install that.. I just dont want to spend hours removing the motherboard and putting everything back in place


----------



## HTI.Inc

This pic is a few months old, made some changes since then, mainly wire management, Ram.

Intel i7 920 @ 4.2Ghz, 12Gb Corsair Dominator DDR3, EVGA GTX 275, Asus Rampage II Gene, Cooler Master HAF 922


----------



## mihir

Just did some cable management now only few cables are visible on one side.

But I am scared to open the other side.(thats still called good cable management right)


----------



## Shane

mtb211 said:


> that setup is sick, how do you have the wires hidden so well. I bought a new heatsink and fan, I need to install that.. I just dont want to spend hours removing the motherboard and putting everything back in place



Tks ,Thats my old setup...i now have a diffrent Mobo,diffrent Cpu cooler another hard drive and i can tell you it does not look that neat anymore 

It didnt take all that long to do it actualy,maybe 30-45 mins?....once its done thats it you wont have to do it again  .


----------



## mihir

NEAT is the word for your cable management^^


----------



## Boomer

My new setup!


----------



## 87dtna

Very nice boomer!


----------



## CareyS

Nice, Boomer. Whats the name of that case.


----------



## joh06937

post a side pic!


----------



## Boomer

Thanks!

Its the Cooler Master 690 II Advance with optional side window panel. I am very pleased with this case so far! It has the back plate hole for the HSF and room for cable management.

This is the only other pic i have ATM. I will take more pics in better lighting when i get a chance.


----------



## joh06937

very nice man :good: what fan do you have for the back exhaust?


----------



## Boomer

joh06937 said:


> very nice man :good: what fan do you have for the back exhaust?



I got the 2 pack so i would have an extra fan for the side window if i choose to put it on.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103022


----------



## bluecity

I did some upgrades...finally found another 4870 (actually two) to crossfire. Im going to put the third in the next build. I also added a 250gig with just music, last count 26,414 songs. Going to loose the odd ball 180mm case fans and add two 120mm Scythe SY1225SL12M with a lil fab. Wish I could hide cables like yall...


----------



## 87dtna

My EVGA GTX460 1gb EE arrives tomorrow.  Will post pics.  I wish I had enough money to buy two.


----------



## Binkstir

It's not super fancy but I still like it...






[/IMG]


----------



## Shane

bluecity said:


> I did some upgrades...finally found another 4870 (actually two) to crossfire. Im going to put the third in the next build. I also added a 250gig with just music, last count 26,414 songs. Going to loose the odd ball 180mm case fans and add two 120mm Scythe SY1225SL12M with a lil fab. Wish I could hide cables like yall...



Dont like the look of how those cards are flexing because of their power cables 

Nice system though,You should get a better case


----------



## Hamster

Got my new parts. ^_^


----------



## joh06937

woah, we almost have the same board, ram, and cpu!


----------



## G25r8cer

Update: Couple modifications to the desk. Added a toggle switch for my psu fans. Attached a USB extension for the ipod touch.


----------



## CareyS

G25r8cer said:


> Update: Couple modifications to the desk. Added a toggle switch for my psu fans. Attached a USB extension for the ipod touch.



Cool, How did you attach the toggle switch and the USB extender? Super glue?

Edit: I like the COMPUTERFORUM.COM on the side of your window! Is it a sticker?


----------



## G25r8cer

CareyS said:


> Cool, How did you attach the toggle switch and the USB extender? Super glue?
> 
> Edit: I like the COMPUTERFORUM.COM on the side of your window! Is it a sticker?



Yup Super glue for both then, used wire clamps with nails to hide the wires

Yup its a decal from ThatGuy16 

Purchased here


----------



## CareyS

G25r8cer said:


> Yup Super glue for both then, used wire clamps with nails to hide the wires
> 
> Yup its a decal from ThatGuy16
> 
> Purchased here



Thanks for posting that. Anyway, How did you combine the toggle switch?


----------



## G25r8cer

Both the fans on the psu are powered via an external 12v adapter. Spliced the wires and attached a switch.


----------



## G25r8cer

After a Teardown and Cleaning yesterday. Temps dropped a couple degrees due to the dust


----------



## linkin

Looks good! Nice and clean, also can't see any cables.


----------



## Gareth

My Computer on the right with its triple widescreen monitors  On the left is my brand new TV I got two days ago from Tesco, a 25.6" HD 1080p Widescreen


----------



## bigrich0086

Then wires under desk


----------



## Apathetic

Lolin at the zipties.  What exactly is going on there?


----------



## joh06937

^^looks nice :good: got neon? 



Apathetic said:


> Lolin at the zipties.  What exactly is going on there?



connecting fans to the heatsink without clamps.


----------



## bigrich0086

Apathetic said:


> Lolin at the zipties.  What exactly is going on there?



Its holding on the 120mm fans. The heat sink is designed to hold one 120 with rubber holders. Im using the zip ties to hold 2 for push pull


----------



## Apathetic

Very cool.  Although, is that a lot of noise?


----------



## bigrich0086

Apathetic said:


> Very cool.  Although, is that a lot of noise?



no the case is the HAF 922 with 3 200mm fans and 3 120s. Noise level is about 32dbs of all fans together.


----------



## TEKKA

*My Pc/Setup + Laptop*

Here is my setup - With new laptop and keyboard! 





Just need some replacement 120M Antec Blue Led Fans


----------



## funkysnair

i have some antec 120mm fans here lol, ones from the antec 900 and 1200...

shame you didnt live in uk i would have shipped them to you for a small price

my antec 1200 has been redundant for a while now and is either going to be cut up to make a test case or thrown out to make space

same goes for my coolermatser cosmos sport


----------



## joh06937

funkysnair said:


> i have some antec 120mm fans here lol, ones from the antec 900 and 1200...
> 
> shame you didnt live in uk i would have shipped them to you for a small price
> 
> my antec 1200 has been redundant for a while now and is either going to be cut up to make a test case or thrown out to make space
> 
> same goes for my coolermatser cosmos sport



how much do you want for it?


----------



## funkysnair

for what? pm me... im going offline for tonight so i will answer tomorrow!!


----------



## TEKKA

Thanks funky, if it wasn't for shipping costs, woulda been a great deal!


----------



## linkin

Check out my updated build 

http://www.computerforum.com/180213-linkins-amd-rig-progress.html


----------



## AaronDunphy

linkin said:


> Check out my updated build
> 
> http://www.computerforum.com/180213-linkins-amd-rig-progress.html



Im loving that man!


----------



## AaronDunphy

TEKKA said:


> Here is my setup - With new laptop and keyboard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just need some replacement 120M Antec Blue Led Fans



Im in love with your keyboard.. How much did that cost you?


----------



## Aastii

AaronDunphy said:


> Im in love with your keyboard.. How much did that cost you?



http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001RORK...de=asn&creative=22206&creativeASIN=B001RORKH4

cheapest I could find in UK.

If you are in US

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126053&Tpk=g19

or search for logitech g19


----------



## TEKKA

AaronDunphy said:


> Im in love with your keyboard.. How much did that cost you?



Yeah dude, its the best keyboard i have ever had!:good:

Who doesn't want to watch youtube on the LCD! 

I bought it from a local pc shop - $140 AUD... Best price i found.

You can see in that pic i have the cpu load meter open.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Not mine, but I was working on tablets all day at work today. I'm considering getting one though.. really like them. I did find a touch/swivel screen upgrade for my netbook for about $70, though I don't know how OS X runs on it.


----------



## linkin

TEKKA said:


> Here is my setup - With new laptop and keyboard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just need some replacement 120M Antec Blue Led Fans



Loving the bottle of Jack Daniel's next to the laptop


----------



## Shane

Aastii said:


> cheapest I could find in UK.



£119 for a keyboard


----------



## joh06937

getting another antec tri cool fan and a fan controller for one of my vacant 5.25" slots  definitely have to post some pics tomorrow. 

i think i am going to replace the front fans of my antec 902 with the tri-cool fans since they are a lot bluer and i think look better. and plus now i won't have to reach around my computer to turn fans up


----------



## TEKKA

linkin said:


> Loving the bottle of Jack Daniel's next to the laptop



totally dude! 

Update: Got new Antec Tri Cool 120s x2 in Green! 







And my Guts


----------



## Gooberman

if i get a hold of a camera i'll post pics of my new case and what not once it arrives from the egg


----------



## linkin

probably already posted but im not sure...


----------



## HTI.Inc

A few upgrades.
Painted inside black, added Sniper Windowed side panel and a frozenQ rez for the liquid cooling setup I am currently working on.


----------



## ScottALot

Hey someone got a FrozenQ res! Niiiice!


----------



## Shane

Nice,HTI.Inc...whats the specs? 

I like how AMD now put those black metal backing on the graphics card,Looks much nicer.


----------



## HTI.Inc

Nevakonaza said:


> Nice,HTI.Inc...whats the specs?
> 
> I like how AMD now put those black metal backing on the graphics card,Looks much nicer.



Specs:

HAF 922
i7 920 @ 4.2Ghz
Asus Rampage II Gene
Kingston HyperX 1600Mhz 6GB
EVGA GTX 275
Corsair H50 push/pull

Added FrozenQ Rez, Painted inside of case flat black, added Sniper side panel
Putting together the water cooling setup currently:
Going with all Swiftech and some red Primochill Tubing. 
Going to sleeve the wires black/red when I add the water cooling


----------



## TEKKA

HTI -

Hows the H50? Im thinking about getting it....

Drop your temps much? looks like the rad/fan is abit tight.


----------



## Mez

jancz3rt said:


> * POST YOUR PC PICTURES HERE *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JAN *​



I like this setup


----------



## pokethesmot

HTI.Inc said:


> Specs:
> 
> HAF 922
> i7 920 @ 4.2Ghz
> Asus Rampage II Gene
> Kingston HyperX 1600Mhz 6GB
> EVGA GTX 275
> Corsair H50 push/pull
> 
> Added FrozenQ Rez, Painted inside of case flat black, added Sniper side panel
> Putting together the water cooling setup currently:
> Going with all Swiftech and some red Primochill Tubing.
> Going to sleeve the wires black/red when I add the water cooling


is that the t virus in your case from resident evil


----------



## HTI.Inc

I have the H50 in push/pull config. never used a fan to cool this system so I have nothing to compare it to.
The temps get to mid/upper 60's under load (pretty cold in my house)


----------



## HTI.Inc

Its the Liquid Fusion reservoir from FrozenQ PC mods.


----------



## linkin

Got my applique pack from OCN. Next step, buy some custom ComputerForum and OCAU ones from ThatGuy16  I'll have to ask him if he can do shiny silver to make them all match











Also recieved my Crysis 2 mousepad. Looks better in person, my camera sucks.


----------



## Shane

Looks great Linkin,You should throw in a couple of Cold Cathodes in your case to make it look even better!


----------



## linkin

Naah I got enough wires in there as it is. And I hear most red ones look pink.

Maybe i should change the fans to green? and get green cathodes?


----------



## Fatback

linkin said:


> Naah I got enough wires in there as it is. And I hear most red ones look pink.
> 
> Maybe i should change the fans to green? and get green cathodes?



My red cathodes look red, with a tiny hint of orange, but in no way do they look pink. It doesn't matter what color your fans are. The light from the cathodes will be so powerful it will take over all other colors.


----------



## ROFLcopter

I bought a new computer this week. Will post pics when I finally get all the parts in and assemble


----------



## linkin

Make sure to put the specs in your sig or something  wanna tell us waht you bought?


----------



## Shane

linkin said:


> Naah I got enough wires in there as it is. And I hear most red ones look pink.
> 
> Maybe i should change the fans to green? and get green cathodes?



Yeah the wires are annoying when you buy cold cathodes,although the ones i had were quite long so i could hide them behind the mobo tray.

I was actualy thinking Blue cathodes would look nice in your case,I had blue in mine but they died.  They were only £2 for the lot though so...

might get some more once i do a internal spring clean,as i was thinking of moving my case back on to the top of my desk for easier access.


----------



## Drenlin

My current setup:






And the guts...admittedly not much to look at:


----------



## Gooberman

LOL $3 Video card holy crap


----------



## linkin

A 4350, thats one up from the integrated my mobo has lol.


----------



## Fatback

Nice setup Drenlin. Hey when you get another card I'll take that 4350 of you hands for $5 lol.


----------



## Boomer

Some new inside pics of my build 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikonboomer/sets/72157624378812173/


----------



## linkin

Nice pictures! May i ask what camera you are using? my kodak point and shoot one is a bit crappy.


----------



## Fatback

linkin said:


> Nice pictures! May i ask what camera you are using? my kodak point and shoot one is a bit crappy.



He is using a Nikon D90. It's a Pro Consumer DSLR. Way better then your Kodak lol.


----------



## Boomer

lol ya, i'm using the D90. For these pictures i was using my 85mm f/1.8 prime lens too.

If you're looking at a new point and shoot, i really like what Canon offers. They just came out with the Powershot S95 which would be my pick!


----------



## Shane

Gooberman said:


> LOL $3 Video card holy crap




Damn that is a small card lol...but maybe hes not into Pc gaming so doesn't need a super powerful card ?

@Boomer

You have the same PSU as me,Good Power supply wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Boomer

Nevakonaza said:


> Damn that is a small card lol...but maybe hes not into Pc gaming so doesn't need a super powerful card ?
> 
> @Boomer
> 
> You have the same PSU as me,Good Power supply wouldn't you agree?



Ya, its a great PSU for the money. This build has given my no troubles at all


----------



## joh06937

Boomer said:


> Some new inside pics of my build
> snip



nice! :good: all you need now is a western digital green hdd and you'll have the trio!


----------



## Drenlin

Nevakonaza said:


> Damn that is a small card lol...but maybe hes not into Pc gaming so doesn't need a super powerful card ?



I'n a gamer...I just can't afford a high end card yet. 

That one does ok, though. I use the 15" crt for gaming...lower resolutions look fine on it, and the card handles 1024x768 fairly well. I managed to play through Crysis on medium-high settings. Source games run perfectly, and really...what else do you need?


----------



## jevery

.
My new i7-950 build with an ASUS P6X58D-E MB, Dominator 1600 7-7-7-20 RAM, Prolimatech Megahalems, and a Spinpoint storage drive that went into my Lian Li PC-X1000.  Old Q9650, Dark Knight cooler, RAM, and Rampage Formula MB, went back into my little Lian Li PC-7F for my Son's room.

Still haven't decided on video card yet.  Meanwhile I've split up my CrossFired 4870s between the two builds.  I was going to go with a pair of GTX 460s in SLI, but I apparently didn't fully research my MB choice.  It seems that the P6X58D-E has the three PCI-E slots stacked one on top of the other.  As you can see, there's no space whatsoever for the top card to get cool air.  IMO CrossFire on this MB isn't a viable option - So I'll be going with a single card solution.  Choices are GTX 480, 5970, or wait for the 6XXX series.  Gonna have to mull on my video choices awhile.  Opinions welcome.
.
.



.
.



.


----------



## linkin

Drenlin said:


> I'n a gamer...I just can't afford a high end card yet.
> 
> That one does ok, though. I use the 15" crt for gaming...lower resolutions look fine on it, and the card handles 1024x768 fairly well. I managed to play through Crysis on medium-high settings. Source games run perfectly, and really...*what else do you need*?



You need complete overkill so you don't have to buy anything for a few more years 

Or at least until the next version of directx comes out


----------



## ScottALot

jevery, you ever consider moving your bottom GPU to the bottom PCI Ex slot? It'd allow easier breathing for the top one.


----------



## jevery

That's a good point.  The MB is 16/16/1, or 16/8/8, so if I move the lower one down it should run in 8x and not 1X.  From what I've read the performance difference between 16x and 8x is only a few %.  I might do some 3DMark runs with the second 4870 in the middle and bottom slots and if there little difference then I might go with my original plan of GTX 460s in SLI.


----------



## 87dtna

jevery said:


> [  IMO CrossFire on this MB isn't a viable option - So I'll be going with a single card solution.  Choices are GTX 480, 5970, or wait for the 6XXX series.  Gonna have to mull on my video choices awhile.  Opinions welcome.
> ]




Hey man, just letting you know that a single gtx460 1gb is stronger than those two 4870's in crossfire.  I've owned those exact sapphire 1gb 4870 models in Xfire, the 460 easily handles games better and outbenches it.

The bottom slot will probably run at a max of 8x no matter what.  But 16x/8x SLI probably won't affect gtx460's that much.  I did an 8x test and lost about 300 points in vantage with my 460 super overclocked to 900 core clock.  So you should be fine.  Definitely get the 460 man, it really rocks and doesn't get super hot.


----------



## Troncoso

Woo! I have a PC too. If only it had the hardware....


----------



## 87dtna

Hey so you got the overclock to 4.18 now?


----------



## joh06937

Troncoso said:


> Woo! I have a PC too. If only it had the hardware....



man looks at porn and randomly decides to take a picture and post it here...


----------



## Troncoso

yep. and it's running awesome.

and..................................yyeeaahhhh....It's not porn. That part's true. There was just no need for the world to see what I was looking up.


----------



## Shane

Very nice Jevery!

Love that Li PC-X1000 case ,..Those beauty's are like £259


----------



## Drenlin

linkin said:


> You need complete overkill so you don't have to buy anything for a few more years
> 
> Or at least until the next version of directx comes out



lol

I would, but I really can't justify it. I'm probably going for a 5670, and crossfiring another one later on down the road. Considering a 5770 but there's a lot of useful things I could spend the extra $40-$50 on, you know?


----------



## jevery

87dtna said:


> Definitely get the 460 man, it really rocks and doesn't get super hot.



Yep, I don't think there's anything under $500 that will outperform a pair of 460s.  From a hardcore ATI guy, I'm looking forward to experiencing NVIDIA.



Nevakonaza said:


> Very nice Jevery!
> 
> Love that Li PC-X1000 case ,..Those beauty's are like £259



Thank you.  I did have a difficult time justifying the cost of the case, but I've been very satisfied with the purchase.  The cooling can't be beat - it moves a lot of air over the components with little noise on the low fan speed., while the high setting will knock about 4C off a loaded CPU and more off the GPUs.


----------



## 87dtna

jevery said:


> Yep, I don't think there's anything under $500 that will outperform a pair of 460s.  From a hardcore ATI guy, I'm looking forward to experiencing NVIDIA.




You'll never go back if you get the 460's :good:

Like I said, one 460 1gb outperforms those two 4870's 

I had an AMD quad setup when I had them-


----------



## ROFLcopter

linkin said:


> Make sure to put the specs in your sig or something  wanna tell us waht you bought?



Will do. I'm building it at work so I want be able to post pictures until tomorow. I got the following from where I work.

Case: Thermaltake Armor A90
Motherboard: Asus P7P55 LX
CPU: Intel i5
RAM: Kingston 4GB DDR3
PSU: Antec Basiq 500w
Video: Asus Ati 5770
HDD: 1TB Seagate 7200rpm
and just a regular DVD drive lol

Will post pictures tomorow.


----------



## nwoc

http://i1031.photobucket.com/albums/y376/nwoc101/IMG_2374.jpg

http://i1031.photobucket.com/albums/y376/nwoc101/IMG_2372.jpg

http://i1031.photobucket.com/albums/y376/nwoc101/IMG_2371.jpg

for some reason my front fan led isnt working


----------



## shaun671

nice setups


----------



## zombine210

im rebuilding my file server this weekend, codename: BlackMesa 
pardon the crappy fonepix.

first i took out most of the components and cleaned it out real good:





a few upgrades, including a new samsung f3 1tb drive:





i also got rid of the generic psu for a modular CM:





also swapped the old sata 150 card for a 3gb one. i'll probably miss the e-sata port on the old card... or i might add it later, i still got TWO pci port left 
i love this mobo 





here you can see the CF card with ide adapter. i also tried running the golden orb sans fan, but it's about 10 degrees hotter, so i put it back on, even though it makes a whining noise.





running two NICs and a usb2.0 card that i've yet to configure in FreeNAS.
i'll be adding my WD 1tb drive and few other 250s later this weekend.
i also have to fix the nic settings, i'm only getting about 200kbps over wired lan


----------



## ScottALot

nwoc said:


> http://i1031.photobucket.com/albums/y376/nwoc101/IMG_2374.jpg
> 
> http://i1031.photobucket.com/albums/y376/nwoc101/IMG_2372.jpg
> 
> http://i1031.photobucket.com/albums/y376/nwoc101/IMG_2371.jpg
> 
> for some reason my front fan led isnt working



Why such a budget system in such an enthusiast case?

[3000th post]


----------



## nwoc

ScottALot said:


> Why such a budget system in such an enthusiast case?
> 
> [3000th post]




Lol because I plan on upgrading in the next few months once I have the money. I wanted a case that is very upgradable


----------



## Shane

zombine210,Whats the internal 4gb flash card for? 

Thats a mobo with some Pci slots


----------



## zombine210

Nevakonaza said:


> zombine210,Whats the internal 4gb flash card for?
> 
> Thats a mobo with some Pci slots



it's holds the embedded FreeNAS os. i have a 10gb hdd but i didn't want to waste a hdd space in the case. works pretty good.

yeah, that mobo is da bomb! been with me 10 years


----------



## Shane

zombine210 said:


> it's holds the embedded FreeNAS os. i have a 10gb hdd but i didn't want to waste a hdd space in the case. works pretty good.
> 
> yeah, that mobo is da bomb! been with me 10 years




Ah i see ...but 4gb? must be a very small os 

Heres my desktop setup 
Sorry for the crap pic quality,Taken with phone


----------



## joh06937

Nevakonaza said:


> Ah i see ...but 4gb? must be a very small os
> 
> Heres my desktop setup
> Sorry for the crap pic quality,Taken with phone



looking good :good: nice a clean. how do you use a keyboard/mouse drawer though? i can never use them. has to be on the desk itself...

post some pics of your rig without the side panel!


----------



## Shane

Thanks,Yeah i like to keep things clean and tidy 

Im actually the opposite to you,i cant stand having them on top...i much prefer them on the drawer as its just the right height and doesn't make my arm ache.

Without side panel on,Here you go...
Again sorry for the bad pic quality but thats the best i can get with my phone.






Ive got to tidy up some cables and put them behind the mobo properly,just cant be arsed atm though and i don't have any cable ties anyway 
Need a 24 pin power supply extension aswel so its not where it is now! and a new set of Cold Cathodes,One died!


----------



## funkysnair

nice and clean 

looking good


----------



## joh06937

Nevakonaza said:


> Thanks,Yeah i like to keep things clean and tidy
> 
> Im actually the opposite to you,i cant stand having them on top...i much prefer them on the drawer as its just the right height and doesn't make my arm ache.
> 
> Without side panel on,Here you go...
> Again sorry for the bad pic quality but thats the best i can get with my phone.
> 
> snip
> 
> Ive got to tidy up some cables and put them behind the mobo properly,just cant be arsed atm though and i don't have any cable ties anyway
> Need a 24 pin power supply extension aswel so its not where it is now! and a new set of Cold Cathodes,One died!



that tuniq looks pretty badass


----------



## Shane

funkysnair said:


> nice and clean
> 
> looking good



Thanks 



joh06937 said:


> that tuniq looks pretty badass



It is,Best cooler ive had so far..its easy to clean as well all you do is remove 4 screws off the plastic top and out comes the fan 

The good thing about it is,Its AM3,LGA 1136,1156 compatible too so when/if i upgrade in the future i can use it again...unless something else super wicked comes out at the time that's better


----------



## 87dtna

My new backup rig 






Asus P5Q-Deluxe
E8400 @4ghz 1.33v
Sunbeam core contact 120mm
Thermalright NB cooler
2x1gb OCZ reaper ddr2 1150 cas 5
EVGA gts450 1gb 950 core clock 2000 memory
640gb caviar black


----------



## joh06937

87dtna said:


> My new backup rig
> snip



ha ha, already got a 450?


----------



## 87dtna

Yup, I like it.  Runs really cool, and looks good in the case IMO.  35c idle, 45c load at stock clocks with 50% fan.  Normal overclock that I run 24/7 is 900 core and 1950 memory, hits 49c load with that.   It's about as strong as a GTX260 core 216, but way smaller, only one 6 pin connector, runs way cooler, and uses a lot less electricity.


----------



## joh06937

87dtna said:


> Yup, I like it.  Runs really cool, and looks good in the case IMO.  35c idle, 45c load at stock clocks with 50% fan.  Normal overclock that I run 24/7 is 900 core and 1950 memory, hits 49c load with that.   It's about as strong as a GTX260 core 216, but way smaller, only one 6 pin connector, runs way cooler, and uses a lot less electricity.



nice. i wish i had money for a back up rig  not that i actually need one though  i like how your back up cpu has a pretty nice oc


----------



## 87dtna

Thanks.  Thats the 24/7 overclock....it will run 4.5ghz on air if I push it at around 1.525v.  I'm actually not very impressed with the E8400 at all.  While gaming, I was getting around 80% cpu usage pretty consistantly and I saw 95% at one point.  I just picked up a Q8200 for pretty cheap though, so I may have better luck with a quad.


----------



## G25r8cer

Trying to Revamp an old PII Gateway as my backup/server

Repainted it flat black and got everything back together. Installed win xp and it seems to run alright for now. Planning to eventually get it up to date and use it for a home server for the family. But, for now its just a cheap project


----------



## linkin

Did you paint that thing black? looks good. i have some pics. redid the cable management and got another HDD from work experience for nothing 

This is the mess after taking everything out, cleaning, and re assembling:






took me a while but i got the cover on:






some more pics. you can see my new hard drive there:


----------



## 87dtna

Looks nice Linkin....your PC has vastly improved in the last few months   GTX460's rock!


----------



## linkin

Yes, yes they do!


----------



## Thanatos

i went overboard on the stickers, i know.


----------



## linkin

Not a bad system


----------



## Thanatos

meh. thanks.


----------



## G25r8cer

linkin said:


> Did you paint that thing black? looks good. [/IMG]



Yes, and thanks

Believe it or not $1.50 in spray paint at Dollar General


----------



## G25r8cer

My main desktop

Taken on my phone so sorry for quality


----------



## Thanatos

niiiice!!


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Finally put my PC back in the good ol' CM 690 Pure. The Silverstone HTPC case was just a nightmare.


----------



## lubo4444

Pretty nice.  I like it.


----------



## 909boy

ill see your 
C2D E6300 @ 2.6Ghz
Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3
2GB DDR2 667
1TB (1x500GB 2x250GB HDD)
BFG 8800GTS 320MB

and raise you a:
smilodon raid max case
amd athlon x4 635 propus
4 gb g.skill ripjaw rams
500 gb hard drive
9800gtx+ nividia geforce
650w psu
gigabyte 770A-UD3 mobo


----------



## Fatback

909boy said:


> ill see your
> C2D E6300 @ 2.6Ghz
> Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3
> 2GB DDR2 667
> 1TB (1x500GB 2x250GB HDD)
> BFG 8800GTS 320MB
> 
> and raise you a:
> smilodon raid max case
> amd athlon x4 635 propus
> 4 gb g.skill ripjaw rams
> 500 gb hard drive
> 9800gtx+ nividia geforce
> 650w psu
> gigabyte 770A-UD3 mobo



Who are you talking to?

BTW it's not a competition, and your computer wouldn't come close to winning if it was


----------



## pokethesmot

here is my setup it ain't nuthen special like all the computers on here but i like it alot and i just got the case u see here


----------



## Thanatos

man the monitor is way the hell up there


----------



## bkribbs

Dang! I didn't notice that, but yeah it is.


----------



## pokethesmot

Green dog252 said:


> man the monitor is way the hell up there



i dint notice it but its mainly how the pic was taken its only a foot or 2 above the surround sound lol it looks crazy high up tho lol


----------



## Thanatos

lol okay. i was thinking: "Man, i bet that hurts your neck."


----------



## Shane

Heres mine now that it got cleaned and rebuilt,I took everything out gave it all a good clean.

Things changed:


Installed Cold Cathodes
Added 80mm fan at bottom
Added DVD-RW drive 
Cable management 
Hooked all fans to Fan controller (Exept Gpu fan)

80% done






Before it was horrible,I couldn't even shut the back panel because there was so many cables, i couldn't compact them in anymore but now ive done it,the door now shuts properly and no cables are in the way 




I like my PSU but its cables are way too short ,I had to buy a Cpu power extension cable+ 24Pin cable extension too.

4890 has been taken apart,cleaned...re-applied thermal paste and new Thermal pads on the cards Memory and VRM.
I was going to buy a new GPU cooler,But they all have problems cooling the VRMs on the 4890s for some reason,There was one cooler i came across that was okay for the 4890 because you could buy a separete VRM cooler but it was £££ and i was not willing to spend that much.










And the finished product:





I will get an inside shot tommorow


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ Nice and clean Nev. Looking good

That Tuniq is HUGE! It would make my Antec 300 look tiny


----------



## linkin

Looking good Nev


----------



## The_Other_One

Here's a little project I had a work during some free time.  Basically we had three HP Pavilion N 5xxx laptops; two from one technician, one from my dad.  After disassembling them all, I found the best parts among the rubble that still worked and rebuilt one single laptop.  To top it off, I figured I'd customize it a bit.  These laptops came out well before wifi was offered in most laptops sooo I found some spare antennas from an old Toshiba laptop and a Atheros mini-PCI card, wired everything up and viola!  I'm actually using this laptop right now, running Wifi and everything.







Intel Penitum III 850MHz
256MB PC133 RAM (maxed out)
30GB HD(Mint and XP)
S3 Savage GPU with 8MB dedicated
15" 1024x768 LCD
DVD-ROM/CD-RW (considered throwing a DVD-RW in it, but it's kinda a waste )
Floppy drive

For such an old laptop (pre-XP days) it's quite capable still.  As long as I avoid flash-based sites, this browses around as quick as any other computer.  Plus it's got a really nice keyboard on it.

Now why can't HP make laptops like this anymore???  This thing is probably nearly 10 years old and running fine.  I've had less than one-year-old HPs come into the shop completely dead!


----------



## diduknowthat

Did some more cable management this weekend.





It's amazing how much stuff fits in this cube. So far I have 3 120mm chasis fan, a Xigmatek tower heatsink w/ 120mm fan. HD4890 w/ Zalman VF1000, Xonar D1 soundcard, Happauage ATSC tuner, WD 400 GB hard drive, OCZ Agility 60GB SSD, Coolermaster 600watt PSU, aftermarket northbridge heatsink AND a 5.25" bay LCD screen.


----------



## mep916

Nevakonaza said:


> Heres mine now that it got cleaned and rebuilt,I took everything out gave it all a good clean.



sexy, very very nice 



Nevakonaza said:


> I will get an inside shot tommorow



*drools*


----------



## Shane

mep916 said:


> sexy, very very nice
> 
> 
> 
> *drools*



Thanks heres that inside shot,Sorry for the bad quality :/






The Inverter box for my cold cathodes keep falling off,I did stick it to the top of my HDD cage. 

I have thought alot about selling the machine actually because i just dont seem to play games like i used too ive just lost intrest,and just building a cheap Mini ITX system with an Atom processor and a Ati 5450 card for basic Internet/HD Youtube use and getting a PS3 for gaming but i dont know really.


----------



## fastdude

The_Other_One said:


> Here's a little project I had a work during some free time.  Basically we had three HP Pavilion N 5xxx laptops; two from one technician, one from my dad.  After disassembling them all, I found the best parts among the rubble that still worked and rebuilt one single laptop.  To top it off, I figured I'd customize it a bit.  These laptops came out well before wifi was offered in most laptops sooo I found some spare antennas from an old Toshiba laptop and a Atheros mini-PCI card, wired everything up and viola!  I'm actually using this laptop right now, running Wifi and everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel Penitum III 850MHz
> 256MB PC133 RAM (maxed out)
> 30GB HD(Mint and XP)
> S3 Savage GPU with 8MB dedicated
> 15" 1024x768 LCD
> DVD-ROM/CD-RW (considered throwing a DVD-RW in it, but it's kinda a waste )
> Floppy drive
> 
> For such an old laptop (pre-XP days) it's quite capable still.  As long as I avoid flash-based sites, this browses around as quick as any other computer.  Plus it's got a really nice keyboard on it.
> 
> Now why can't HP make laptops like this anymore???  This thing is probably nearly 10 years old and running fine.  I've had less than one-year-old HPs come into the shop completely dead!



That's pretty amazing actually, how hard was it to mix-and match laptop components, especially the motherboard with the chassis? 

EDIT

Sorry, same make of laptop :L


----------



## The_Other_One

Haha, yeah, we had 3 laptops that were all the same, just different specs and such.  There's not too much switching among the laptop world as you know   It was a fun little project though.  These things are very well built and much more complicated than many laptops today with (in terms of disassembly and reassembly)


----------



## Machin3

Hey Everyone. I finally finished my "Black Widow" build. I might do some more cosmetic work in the future but I am not entirely sure yet. Enjoy!


----------



## jevery

Nevakonaza said:


> Thanks heres that inside shot,Sorry for the bad quality :/


I Like.   What's the cooler?  Is it a fanless sink?



Midnight_fox1 said:


> Hey Everyone. I finally finished my "Black Widow" build. I might do some more cosmetic work in the future but I am not entirely sure yet. Enjoy!



Nice color scheme, looks good.


----------



## ScottALot

Why is the V8 so popular on this forum?!?!


----------



## Machin3

I only chose it because it went great with the theme.


----------



## just a noob

ScottALot said:


> Why is the V8 so popular on this forum?!?!



I could swear somebody was pimping coolermaster products here...


----------



## Shane

jevery said:


> I Like.   What's the cooler?  Is it a fanless sink?



Thanks,Its a Tuniq Tower 120 Extreme,fantastic cooler! Not fanless no it has a 120mm fan in the middle.

Those are the coolest idle temps ive seen it give me in my avatar.


----------



## linkin

Very nice midnight fox, looking awesome.


----------



## lubo4444

It's looks really nice Midnight_fox1.


----------



## ScottALot

just a noob said:


> I could swear somebody was pimping coolermaster products here...



Are you referring to me or someone else? (bbsk?)


----------



## linkin

What's wrong with coolermaster products?  (apart from their psu's )


----------



## Shlouski

I posted some pics a while back, but ive made a few changes and got some new stuff. My internet PC has a new case and so does my xbox360. Ive setup a workstation for fixing comps and built a media PC for my lounge out of old computer parts.

My setup





Internet PC









Gaming Rig 

I havent got a clue who makes this case and i cant find any words or numbers on the case, tho its huge, solid steel and weights a ton.









Xbox360









Workstation





Media PC


----------



## vnsmith

nice set up in there.. mine's a bit messy..  and not a customized so there is no point on posting it here.. just google the photo..


----------



## Ethan3.14159

linkin said:


> What's wrong with coolermaster products?  (apart from their psu's )


Their Silent Pro Gold Series is top notch.


----------



## linkin

Re mounted my cooler in the other direction and applied the paste a different way too. This time I put 3 strips of paste along the heatpipes on my cooler and then locked it into place. Getting much better load temps and idle temps dropped a few degrees (using AS5)

Also intertwined the pci-e cables and the cable going to my soundcard so they didn't stick out as much.







Idle temps:






Load temps:






And the temps seem to fluctuating a bit. I guess I'll have to wait for the AS5 to cure


----------



## valtopps

my home theater pc 
i dont know why i cant add more pics?


----------



## Shane

Nice Linkin,I'm surprised on the 460 temps that it runs soo cool,my 4890 runs double that Idle @ 60c 

You got those two WD in Raid 0?


----------



## G25r8cer

linkin said:


> Idle temps:



Look at your CPU Fan rpm's. Just a bit wrong


----------



## 87dtna

LOL, must be flowin some air


----------



## Bacon

Old:






New:































Hopefully didn't get too carried away with photos


----------



## Ethan3.14159

LOL, never thought I would see the HAF-X's cable management capabilities used for an IDE drive. 

Good setup though.


----------



## Bacon

Yea 

Feel sobad, I bought a sata drive specifically for this case, but it was dud. Had to manually open the drive to make it work and even then it had a hard time reading.


----------



## linkin

G25r8cer said:


> Look at your CPU Fan rpm's. Just a bit wrong



chop the last number off and then it's more or less correct. Actually, it sounds that loud on 100%. anyway, I cleaned out my fans, and took some random pictures of my toolbox and a HL2 poster 

Inside:






PSU






LED's






Toolbox






The naked TX3 before cleaning 






My top fan before cleaning!  






The hard drive i got for free






Scout without its front panel






I managed to break a SATA cable






After frantically running to the store, I got some SATA cables. stayed a while and pulled apart a few dead hard drives for the magnets and some new drink coasters 






My HL2 poster






Before:






After:






Those bloody PCI-E cables finally got out of the way


----------



## Shane

Overclock.net...pff traitor ,Get a Computerforum.com sticker on it!

Only messin with ya,Looks very nice,The 24pin connection on your mobo is in a nice place,Mines all over by the Cpu between the cpu cooler and the rear fan...its horrible and i had to buy an extension for it.


----------



## linkin

I've been trying to contact ThatGuy16 and got no response 

I also have one of those OCN stickers on the car


----------



## fastdude

linkin said:


> I've been trying to contact ThatGuy16 and got no response
> 
> I also have one of those OCN stickers on the car



Must say, Using HDDs as magnets and drinks coasters was extremely innovative


----------



## linkin

Just the platters, the magnets, however are good for wiping other hard drives


----------



## HTI.Inc

Finished water cooling loop.


----------



## joh06937

HTI.Inc said:


> snip
> 
> Finished water cooling loop.



hot damn


----------



## Aastii

@HTI.inc, what was with the paper towel? And loving the T-Virus reservoir


----------



## 87dtna

Aastii said:


> @HTI.inc, what was with the paper towel? And loving the T-Virus reservoir



Well he said he just finished the loop....so I'm guessing it's ''just in case'' something spills on the install and the initial fire up.


----------



## lubo4444

That's sweeeeeet.


----------



## kobaj

87dtna said:


> Well he said he just finished the loop....so I'm guessing it's ''just in case'' something spills on the install and the initial fire up.



Protip, if you lay down newspaper instead of paper towels. Not only will it "just in case" prevent spills. But the paper will dry a different color and texture. You'll be able to find the leak easier and stop it from happening in the future .


----------



## Hamster

Got my 5770 awhile ago. Now I have to get it replace, fan didn't work...


----------



## 87dtna

kobaj said:


> Protip, if you lay down newspaper instead of paper towels. Not only will it "just in case" prevent spills. But the paper will dry a different color and texture. You'll be able to find the leak easier and stop it from happening in the future .



Thats nice....IMHO water cooling is a waste of money anyway.  A decent air cooler will get you cool temps with a normal overclock, you may get ~200mhz less overclock as water cooling but a 4ghz I7 is overkill for anything which all I7's are easily capable of on air.
Water cooling is way too much maintenance, even a SS phase cooler doesn't require as much maintenance and overclocks WAY better than water and of course ''slightly'' cooler  for about the same price if you buy top quality water cooling stuff.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Spent a couple hours managing cables..


----------



## 87dtna

^ very nice!


----------



## ScottALot

Nice build HTI! Looks like a mini-version of what my build is going to be like 
*passively advertises worklog*


----------



## HTI.Inc

*Paper Towel*



Aastii said:


> @HTI.inc, what was with the paper towel? And loving the T-Virus reservoir



The paper towels were used when I was leak testing it.


----------



## HTI.Inc

HTI.Inc said:


> Finished water cooling loop.








Added Danger Den Fill Port.


----------



## linkin

Very nice! I wish i had the money and patience for watercooling


----------



## ellanky

Seems like everyone has clean and tidy cases and mine is pretty bad, lol
I'll post a pic after i get home from school.
Been wanting to get a can of air to clean out computer but been too lazy


----------



## Aastii

87dtna said:


> Well he said he just finished the loop....so I'm guessing it's ''just in case'' something spills on the install and the initial fire up.



Well I thought that, but I wouldn't but a wet towel on any part of my system in fear of it shorting, and I would imagine even if the paper towel were wet, it would still be able to short and fry the video card


----------



## HTI.Inc

Aastii said:


> Well I thought that, but I wouldn't but a wet towel on any part of my system in fear of it shorting, and I would imagine even if the paper towel were wet, it would still be able to short and fry the video card



If you notice in the pictures (with the paper towels) the power supply was jumpered ie the system wasn't running only the pump/fans so even if it did leak it would not have hurt anything, the paper towels were just to easily identify any areas that may have a leak.


----------



## tremmor

Aastii said:


> Well I thought that, but I wouldn't but a wet towel on any part of my system in fear of it shorting, and I would imagine even if the paper towel were wet, it would still be able to short and fry the video card



You boys are geeks.. not i. 
One note on the statement above Astii. 
your going to clean do it during warmer months. never winter.
static will be your nightmare. only speaking from electronic and a electrician by trade. carpet will be your nightmare.


Other hand. 
If in the winter and cold lots of static. carpet for example.
best shot is bare foot. eliminate static.


----------



## mep916

tremmor said:


> You boys are geeks.. not i.
> One note on the statement above Astii.
> your going to clean do it during warmer months. never winter.
> static will be your nightmare. only speaking from electronic and a electrician by trade. carpet will be your nightmare.
> 
> 
> Other hand.
> If in the winter and cold lots of static. carpet for example.
> best shot is bare foot. eliminate static.



He's not talking about cleaning the computer. HTI was testing his WC loop for leaks. I think aastii was concerned that a leak would short out his system but it wasn't running as HTI pointed out. Does that make sense? 

Also, I take my PC and blow it out on my back porch regardless of time of year.


----------



## Pseudonyms

Got a new monitor and other new hardware... Man it's been a while since I posted here


----------



## Bacon

^ Nice! Looks like the same monitor I've got, Asus 23.6"? They're awesome. What other stuff did you get? I see what looks like a Razer mouse and a G15 maybe.

Also, looks like your all set in the sound department lol.


----------



## Pseudonyms

Asus 21.5" Its good 1080 which is good enough for me.

And yeah I got the mouse and keyboard off a friend for cheap  

Some might say speaker situation is.... excessive. Well I use the Logitech speakers for 5.1 gaming. The rest I use for monitoring when I make music/listening to music.


----------



## ROFLcopter

Finally got around to taking pics.


----------



## linkin

Nice but you need some serious cable management


----------



## ean_skxawng

This is my ultra n00b pwning gaming computer.


----------



## linkin

At least the case isn't half-filled with dust.


----------



## Gooberman




----------



## ean_skxawng

linkin said:


> At least the case isn't half-filled with dust.



AHHAHHHA! You really think that's my gaming PC? LOL! I've got a custom built Core2Quad system for gaming (will post pictures at 10:00 GMT), a Dell Optiplex GX280 for misc stuff, and a Gateway Pentium 3 for less CPU intensive misc stuff (seen in the pictures posted already).

Btw, Gooberman's pictures and mine were taken at my house during MW2 night!  But oddly enough I never even started my copy of MW2 lol.


----------



## linkin

Well this is mine


----------



## Gooberman

ean_skxawng said:


> AHHAHHHA! You really think that's my gaming PC? LOL! I've got a custom built Core2Quad system for gaming (will post pictures at 10:00 GMT), a Dell Optiplex GX280 for misc stuff, and a Gateway Pentium 3 for less CPU intensive misc stuff (seen in the pictures posted already).
> 
> Btw, Gooberman's pictures and mine were taken at my house during MW2 night!  But oddly enough I never even started my copy of MW2 lol.



so how's your extreme gaming with your 9400gt xD


----------



## joh06937

grainy picture, but yeah, that is mostly dust 






god i hate my phone's camera...


----------



## ean_skxawng

Crap. Well, my camera isn't working (magically) so I can't post my real system.


----------



## linkin

found a spare lian li 140mm fan that i ordered off ebay years ago lol


----------



## Bacon

^Hah, I've been wanting to do something similar with my system. Did you just wedge it in?


----------



## diduknowthat

@linkin: pop out the front 5.25" bay metal pieces. It'll allow better airflow and cause less turbulence.


----------



## linkin

yeah. But they are kinda what's holding the fan in place, lol.

Got my flashdrive, courier came by at 7:30am


----------



## Shane

ean_skxawng said:


> This is my ultra n00b pwning gaming computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shes a beast  :good:


----------



## meticadpa




----------



## joh06937

^ overclock.net? :angry:


----------



## meticadpa

Yes. 

I've got like 8,000 something posts there, it's my main forum.


----------



## kobaj

meticadpa said:


> *snip*



What is that giant mouse pad :O!?

(Also, you have like 3 fans on your cpu cooler 0.o?)


----------



## salvage-this

@meticadpa lol. I like the use of books to loft the speakers.


----------



## jevery

I like the cooling system on the HDDs


----------



## salvage-this

Can't that cooler use push pull?  I thought it had mounts for both.


----------



## meticadpa

kobaj said:


> What is that giant mouse pad :O!?
> 
> (Also, you have like 3 fans on your cpu cooler 0.o?)


It's an XTrac Ripper XXL - the guys at XTrac were kind enough to give one to me. 

(Explained the fan thing further down the post)


salvage-this said:


> @meticadpa lol. I like the use of books to loft the speakers.


Yes, I needed something to stop vibrations on my desk, and to keep the tweeters at ear height, so that's the perfect solution just now. I'm building stands in school next week, though.


jevery said:


> I like the cooling system on the HDDs


That's just an 80mm fan screwed in to the HDDs 


salvage-this said:


> Can't that cooler use push pull?  I thought it had mounts for both.


Yeah, it can. But I have a single 38mm fan, but I'm using 2 25mm fan shrouds with it, to eliminate the dead spot of air generated by the fan's hub. This is more effective for me than simply using two fans, and quieter too.


----------



## linkin

Nice headphone stand


----------



## just a noob

I've got one of those Xtrac ripper XXL's they're pretty nice


----------



## funkysnair

my rig in the making

i7 860
asus p7p55d evo
4gig 1600mhz corsair (in post)
coolermaster 700watt psu
Zalman CNPS9900-NT CPU Cooler
seagate barracuda 500gig hd/40gig hd

still need to buy gpu (s) and ssd












case is just a cheapasse one and was bashed to hell in post so i straightened it all out---\/






still looks crap but its not a show off build, it will be tucked away so it wont be seen


----------



## 87dtna

What GPU are you getting funky?

And holy crap that case got bashed!


----------



## funkysnair

yeh it looked well messed up...

i was thinking of either 
2x gtx460 1gb 
2x 6870 1gb
5970 2gb
gtx 480 1.5gb

my mobo when in sli/crossfire is only 8x 8x single slot is 16x, i might just get my cash together and drop a 5970 in there

i dunno, but i dont want to drop anymore than £430 on a gpu setup


----------



## Shane

Bloody hell funky,Id have returned it even it it was cheap...thats really bad. 

Build looking wicked so far though,as for GPU..If that was my setup Id get the GTX 480 and buy a cheap 9800GT for dedicated physx.
Thats what i was going to do with the 460,But cant be arsed buying another board just for the second Pci-e slot.


----------



## funkysnair

if i drop another gpu in both lanes will run at 8x...

what i will do is drop in the gpu and set the cpu for physx, after all im sure to have it pushed up a little 

even though the i7 860 is on the 1156 platform on stock clocks i think it beats out the i7 920 on the 1366 platform so im more than sure it can handle it


----------



## jevery

Looks good! (other than the "minor" bump)  You're putting a fan in that rear cutout aren't you.


----------



## 87dtna

x8 isn't a bottleneck for a 460 1gb.  It's maxxed out, but not a bottleneck (at stock clocks anyway)

With a 900 core clock overclock, I lost 300 points in vantage by sticking the card in the x8 slot.  

The I7's are pretty much the same.  The 920 is overall more powerful because of triple channel memory.


----------



## funkysnair

jevery said:


> Looks good! (other than the "minor" bump)  You're putting a fan in that rear cutout aren't you.



yeh i have 4 120mm fans going in there, 2 go in the side, 1 in front and the one at the back



87dtna said:


> x8 isn't a bottleneck for a 460 1gb.  It's maxxed out, but not a bottleneck (at stock clocks anyway)
> 
> With a 900 core clock overclock, I lost 300 points in vantage by sticking the card in the x8 slot.
> 
> The I7's are pretty much the same.  The 920 is overall more powerful because of triple channel memory.



i was led to belive that the tripple channel ram didnt really provide much of a performance increase over dual channel?

im not really botherd as i had 1333mhz in tripple channel with my old rig, now i have 1600mhz in dual channel - im sure i wont notice any performance drop

i could have bought a i7 930 cpu but i didnt see the benifit of going with a socket that cost more for a decent mobo and tripple ram kit.

as long as this sucker doesnt bottleneck like my [email protected] while gaming


----------



## 87dtna

funkysnair said:


> i was led to belive that the tripple channel ram didnt really provide much of a performance increase over dual channel?
> 
> im not really botherd as i had 1333mhz in tripple channel with my old rig, now i have 1600mhz in dual channel - im sure i wont notice any performance drop
> 
> i could have bought a i7 930 cpu but i didnt see the benifit of going with a socket that cost more for a decent mobo and tripple ram kit.
> 
> as long as this sucker doesnt bottleneck like my [email protected] while gaming


 
No it's not that big of deal, just some apps or whatever favor high ram bandwidth.  But the faster speed will indeed help.

Oh you won't have trouble there.  I was seriously disappointed in the gaming ability of an E8400 at 4ghz.  CPU usage was quite high, even the I3 whips it in gaming performance.


----------



## wolfeking

My desktop (see sig.) as I cleaned it out (soooooo much dust) and reassembled it. 

**note: I am trying to link from photobucket. If it doesn't work, then someone please explain how to fix it.**






[/IMG] Empty case






[/IMG] Mobo tray.






 motherboard just before being reinstalled.






[/IMG] Mobo installed. 






 All wired up. 






[/IMG] Hey, It lives. muhahahaha. 

ok, Ill get a few of the cleaned (zip ties, and E-tape) wiring and the externals later. Need to get a few batteries to the camera.


----------



## wolfeking




----------



## 87dtna

WOOT!  My CM 690 II advanced is here and I did a quicky install of everything.  Still need to fix the mess of wires behind the hard drive cage, although the camera pic/flash makes it FAR more noticeable than looking at it in real life.

I also picked up a cheap thermaltake CPU cooler, and I LOVE it.  It won't cool serious overclocks, but I was just running the stock cooler most of the time because of it being so easy to remove and re-install.  But this thermaltake has easy push pins that work great, solid copper base and 4 heatpipes.  Not bad.  It's keeping my I5 655k at 4.6ghz at 70c core temp.


----------



## Shane

Looks great  

Its nice to see they have put holes in the mobo tray for the wires to go through,I had to cut mine myself on the CM690 is was a nightmare to cut,Mainly because i didnt have the right tools for the job though


----------



## 87dtna

Fixed the spaghetti mess behind the hard drive cage.  The wires in the front are because I have two SSD's right on top of each other there so the power cable wires are bunch up there because of 2 connections.  I might sleeve it with black, much less noticeable then.


----------



## Shane

If that was my system id shove another 460 in there for SLI


----------



## clahman

not bad of an afternoon. i just noticed the colours are really close to the R O G Logo. best one i seen in this thread pinky. v chuffed, and only 50 bucks new.


----------



## 87dtna

Nevakonaza said:


> If that was my system id shove another 460 in there for SLI



Yeah I would too but I'm not made of money 



clahman said:


>




Did you sneeze a bunch of blood on it?


----------



## Shane

87dtna said:


> Yeah I would too but I'm not made of money



Neither am i ,Id just save.





clahman said:


>



Thats unusual


----------



## 87dtna

Nevakonaza said:


> Neither am i ,Id just save.



I'm working on it   But I needed a new case first.


----------



## jevery

.
The latest incarnation with new 460s,
.
.


----------



## Shane

Love the look of that case,Looks like the bottom 460 is gasping for air though?


----------



## jevery

Yea I'm giving up a few FPS and running it a notch down in an 8x slot to give the upper card cool air, otherwise they're nearly touching.  Should've got a 2-way SLI instead of a 3-way board.


----------



## Shane

jevery said:


> Yea I'm giving up a few FPS and running it a notch down in an 8x slot to give the upper card cool air, otherwise they're nearly touching.  Should've got a 2-way SLI instead of a 3-way board.




Id cut out a hole in that bottom plate and mount a thin 120mm fan sucking up air towards the bottom 460...probably alot of hastle though.


----------



## Shane

Where did you get that tech station from? Id like one of those.


----------



## kobaj

The hard drives make me cringe each time I see that pic.


----------



## Shane

kobaj said:


> The hard drives make me cringe each time I see that pic.



 i was thinking that,The DVD drive/writer looks slightly slanted aswell. 

Little things like that drive me crazy.


----------



## funkysnair

the top looks like its buckling...

i have seen some other benches better than that, but they are for people who test componants and have extreme cooling etc etc.

i wouldnt use it for a perminent setup


----------



## mep916

Nevakonaza said:


> Where did you get that tech station from? Id like one of those.



It was custom made by a member of OCN


----------



## jevery

.



.
Decided to treat myself to a third 460 since today's my Birthday, Trick or Treat!!

Haven't run any benchs yet.  I'm anxious to see if it'll make much difference. 
.


----------



## kobaj

jevery said:


> http://i539.photobucket.com/albums/ff354/21weber42/Computer/*Fake*-2T.jpg



Wait...Really?


----------



## jevery

Yea, took a little artistic "liberty" with the Photoshop.  Just wanted to see how another one would look in there.  Now I wish I'd have gone with 470s in Tri-SLI just for the looks.

Truth be known, I run a six year-old Dell Dimension - All the rest is Photoshop enhanced.

See for yourself - Here it is without the visual "enhancements,"


----------



## Drenlin

jevery said:


> Yea, took a little artistic "liberty" with the Photoshop.  Just wanted to see how another one would look in there.  Now I wish I'd have gone with 470s in Tri-SLI just for the looks.
> 
> Truth be known, I run a six year-old Dell Dimension - All the rest is Photoshop enhanced.
> 
> See for yourself - Here it is without the visual "enhancements,"



What's your OC on that processor?


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Updated with my new Gigabyte 6870.


----------



## linkin

Nice man, how is it? Worth the cost? I've been considering replacing my 460 as it's faulty, the original owner won't give me an invoice, and I need one for an RMA.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

linkin said:


> Nice man, how is it? Worth the cost? I've been considering replacing my 460 as it's faulty, the original owner won't give me an invoice, and I need one for an RMA.



It's amazing! I only paid $340 NZ (which is a hell of a deal here) even at retail it's definitely worth it. 35% fan speed and 30*C idle and ~45*C full load. I'm running everything on full at 1920x1080 and it breezes through it. This weekend I'm going to OC my CPU and the 6870 and see how it looks in benchmarks.


----------



## linkin

Cool, thanks.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Ethan3.14159 said:


> Updated with my new Gigabyte 6870.



Absolutely beautiful


----------



## TEKKA

Ethan3.14159 said:


> Updated with my new Gigabyte 6870.



great job! Only Problem is that V8 is hindering a Ram upgrade  - Not your fault obviously but still lol.


----------



## Shane

This is my pc atm,Been a bit problematic though!!!!!











Sorry for the bad image quality,Its nightime..im using my phone camera and my room lights are not very bright.


----------



## 87dtna

I'm having a station custom built for me right now so I can go caseless.  Here's it so far, almost done actually...he sent me this pic-


----------



## jevery

Jeez, look at you guys.  Nevakonaza running his naked and 87 building a bench.  Not safe around here anymore.


----------



## 87dtna

lol.  Well I just would like it to be easier installing the DICE pot, then maybe I'll actually get around to finally using my Koolance V2 pot that I bought like 2 months ago and shelved.


----------



## MadStack

cool rigs aerodynamics


----------



## lubo4444

naked PC's ftw!!!  It's winter lol.


----------



## Shane

jevery said:


> Jeez, look at you guys.  Nevakonaza running his naked and 87 building a bench.  Not safe around here anymore.





Im running mine naked because of a problem,and was testing diffrent things to narrow down the cause...keep messing around with the case is a hastle so i took it out for a bit. 

The motherboard is the problem :/

@87dtna,Looks good


----------



## Ethan3.14159

TEKKA said:


> great job! Only Problem is that V8 is hindering a Ram upgrade  - Not your fault obviously but still lol.


Thanks! Yeah, the Kingston wasn't my first choice unfortunately, but it was the only decent RAM we had at the shop. I may sell it and get 8gb of something else. Maybe G.Skill.



m0nk3ys1ms said:


> Absolutely beautiful


Thanks bbz. It's been a while since you've been around these parts.


----------



## linkin

Okay pics!


























Last pic is with the lights off at night, the LED shines through the rear of the PSU and the bottom fan filter


----------



## linkin

My supplies arrived!!!






So here I'll be showing you what the Arcti Clean does. Basically it eats away the old paste, you wipe what's left away (Had to do this 3 times on the cpu/cooler and 2 times on the gpu) and the second bottle basically makes it shiny and smooth 






Next are the fans, and they are 100mm fans, with the TX3 fan clips mounted on them. The fans are nice because they have 100mm mounts and 92mm mounts.






The CPU and TX3 back in place with AS5 applied.






first fan attached.






second one.






Now on to the GTX 460.






As you can see the cheap thermal paste that came with the TX3 doesn't look like it applied very well. I certainly fixed that up!











Having finished with the 460, I pondered keeping the shroud and fan off and attaching the TX3's stick fan to the card in some way. Sadly I'm all out of zip ties so it has to wait 






So now everything is back in and ready to go. Note that my old temps were 28c idle and 60c under load. Now for the new temps...






I like that improvement! I'll also post new temps after the AS5 cures, so expect them late next week.


----------



## kobaj

linkin said:


> *snip*



If you're going for absolute lowest temps, why not lap those coolers? The GPU especially could probably see a good 5-10c decrease with some 2000 grit wet sand paper. Just look at how ruff the factory finish is!

Granted, kinda too late now I suppose...


----------



## Shane

Lookin good Linkin,Thats a nice PSU...I like my OCZ psu i just wish it had that little bit longer leads :/

Its always the 24pin & Pci-e cables that are too short if you wantto do some serius cable managment


----------



## linkin

kobaj said:


> If you're going for absolute lowest temps, why not lap those coolers? The GPU especially could probably see a good 5-10c decrease with some 2000 grit wet sand paper. Just look at how ruff the factory finish is!
> 
> Granted, kinda too late now I suppose...



I'm kinda worried about the heatpipes. and warranty on the chip (until i get a new one that is)



Nevakonaza said:


> Lookin good Linkin,Thats a nice PSU...I like my OCZ psu i just wish it had that little bit longer leads :/
> 
> Its always the 24pin & Pci-e cables that are too short if you wantto do some serious cable management



I do wish the 8 pin cable was a tad longer. any shorter and I would've had to run it over the motherboard ._.

and the 24pin is immovable


----------



## 87dtna

My new benching station!


----------



## ScottALot

Since when do we have a PHASE CHANGE SYSTEM on ComputerForum ?!


----------



## 87dtna

Since like 6 months ago... lol
It's a small one.  Keeps dual cores down to -40c and quads down to about -35 to -30

I only use it for benching....air cooled on a megahalems for 24/7 usage.


----------



## just a noob

Little Devil unit? or someone else?


----------



## Shane

Looks awesome 87dtna,Hows the Xeon?...thats like a £600-700+ processor you have there 

That Xeon alone is probably worth more than my entire system


----------



## 87dtna

just a noob said:


> Little Devil unit? or someone else?



Custom built from a member on overclockers forums.



Nevakonaza said:


> Looks awesome 87dtna,Hows the Xeon?...thats like a £600-700+ processor you have there
> 
> That Xeon alone is probably worth more than my entire system



Well, new they go for as much as a 980x and that would just be dumb.  I bought it used, for quite a huge bit less, nearly half the price of a 980x.  And since it clocks to 3.8ghz at such low voltage, it's essentially an overclocked 980x thats on stock volts anyway.  I'm not positive what stock volts are on a 980x, I think around 1.2x.
And as for performance, it's an absolute beast.  It's insane, besides benching I don't think I could ever use more than 20% cpu usage LOL.


----------



## ScottALot

All I can say is $$$ ... how much exactly?


----------



## funkysnair

ScottALot said:


> Since when do we have a PHASE CHANGE SYSTEM on ComputerForum ?!



you kidding? i had one ages ago lol...

i dont think this is the 1st


----------



## ScottALot

funkysnair said:


> you kidding? i had one ages ago lol...
> 
> i dont think this is the 1st



Oooh I've seen that pic before... I thought it was from another forum.


----------



## funkysnair

yeh it was but i bought it form him lol....


----------



## 87dtna

ScottALot said:


> All I can say is $$$ ... how much exactly?



Thats a secret


----------



## linkin

Went to the hardware store for some supplies (we are renovating) and also got some zip ties and 600/800/1200 grit sandpaper... I'll be lapping my GPU 

Oh and:






that's what the zip ties were for.


----------



## ScOuT

Nice Linkin...once it is lapped and some good TIM applied...that thing will run nice and cool


----------



## linkin

It certainly should


----------



## linkin

Well... After 3 hours of sanding... I'll let these pictures speak for themselves...

All the stuff






Before






GPU:






My G5 weight case.






It came in useful (that's sandpaper)






600 grit:






800 grit:






1200 grit:






GPU next, 600 grit:






800 grit:






1200 grit:






Everything back together:






New idle temps... 3c cooler than before:






New load temps... 7c cooler than before:


----------



## 87dtna

Thats nice work linkin!


----------



## fastdude

Nice Linkin, a *little* effort goes a long way :good:


----------



## jamesd1981

my current desktop


----------



## kobaj

linkin said:


> *snip*


You're welcome.


----------



## just a noob

Did you test that G5 weight case to see if it was level by using a fresh razor blade?


----------



## linkin

Sure did


----------



## ScottALot

just a noob said:


> Did you test that G5 weight case to see if it was level by using a fresh razor blade?



Do explain... I have the G500.


----------



## linkin

Basically I cut a strip of sandpaper, took the cover off the case, wrapped the sandpaper around and put the cover back on. Did that 3 times with each grit of sandpaper


----------



## just a noob

Only reason I asked, is because it looked uneven on the gpu. If that's still nickel showing I would go ahead and lap some more to get down to all copper(or just delid it entirely).


----------



## linkin

I'll probably go over it again with the 600 grit and the 1200 grit, I didn't bother before because it was getting late


----------



## TEKKA

Anyone here rockin an Antec Dark Fleet 85? (DF-85)


----------



## jasonn20

here is my CM Scout with blue LED's .... crappy pic though.. 

[URL=http://img202.imageshack.us/i/pic0126h.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## lhuser

Seriously, I'm fed of Mid-towers...
Excuse the gorrilla shaped images.













Yes, the cathodes are weirdly mounted, but it's just for now. 
I'm still in the process of finishing its upgrade, then I'll put the cathodes in a better way. 

There was the HAF 942 that I could of grabbed, but the two USB 3.0 kinda stinks, since I don't have a board for it AND I don't want to waste two USB ports in the back.


----------



## linkin

re-did cable management, cleaned hardware, changed thermal paste to AS5 on motherboard chipsets.


----------



## jasonn20

Nice linkin ^^ :good:

Have you tried your ram in the outer Dimm slots as it is supposed to be better for overclocking...


----------



## Buzz1927

Got the gtx460 installed..


----------



## Shane

@Linkin...very nice!



Buzz1927 said:


> Got the gtx460 installed..



Nice whats that Cpu cooler? 

Il post a pic of my rig when its all back together 100%


----------



## 87dtna

Thats a megahalems, excellent cooler better than a TRUE.  I have two of them


----------



## TEKKA

Got most of my parts today, 

Awaiting my Antec Dark Fleet 85


----------



## 87dtna




----------



## ScottALot

So many Megahalems, can't wait to see when people have Archons


----------



## 87dtna

Archons?

Megahalems is one of the best air coolers there is...   Better than a TRUE imo, maybe not quite as good as the copper though but close.


----------



## ScottALot

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...Cooler_Sockets_775_1156_1366_AM2_AM2_AM3.html

Basically it's the new best cooler (other than the Silver Arrow/NH-D14, but they're in a league of their own)


----------



## 87dtna

Interesting.  No pic of the mounting hardware.  Is it the same as the ven-X?


----------



## linkin

TEKKA said:


> Got most of my parts today,
> 
> Awaiting my Antec Dark Fleet 85



I knew someone else would get an XFX GTX 460 

I'm getting mine next week.


----------



## TEKKA

Its quite nice i must say, im yet to use it though, bloody case hasn't came in.

I got mine from PC Casegear. along with the rest of my kit.


----------



## Buzz1927

87dtna said:


>


Is that 2 Trident sticks and a Ripjaw you've got in there?


----------



## 87dtna

Buzz1927 said:


> Is that 2 Trident sticks and a Ripjaw you've got in there?



Yup, I moved up from an 1156 setup and had a couple 2x2gb kits of ram but no trichannel.  It works just fine :good:


----------



## ScottALot

87dtna said:


> Interesting.  No pic of the mounting hardware.  Is it the same as the ven-X?








Best I can find.


----------



## linkin

TEKKA said:


> Its quite nice i must say, im yet to use it though, bloody case hasn't came in.
> 
> I got mine from PC Casegear. along with the rest of my kit.



I'll be getting mine from pc case gear as well


----------



## wolfeking

that (pc case gear) looks awesome. Its like newegg for Australia, right??


----------



## TEKKA

Pretty much, id say its the best Aussie IT Supplier. :good:


----------



## wolfeking

it looked very nice. Kinda wished that they shipped stateside.


----------



## jasonn20

Here is a machine I built about ten years ago that I got it back... been cleaning it up....  1.67ghz AMD Athlon with ASROCK k7vm2.. 

[URL=http://img205.imageshack.us/i/pic0127p.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Russ88765

My AMD build so far. It's going great, wondered if this looks okay according to you guys?


----------



## Shane

Looking great


----------



## Russ88765

I'm a bit worried as the white thing didn't "snap on" to lock it in place. Is this normal? Did I put it on the wrong direction? Will the ram fall out?


----------



## jevery

RAM's not seated.  I'm sure you've noted that the RAM module will only fit in the socket one way because of the off center  protrusion in the socket.  As long as you're lining up the indent in the module with the protrusion  in the socket, you should be able to fully seat the module and snap both retainers up.


----------



## Russ88765

The module seemed to go down, but not far enough for me to snap those things on. I'm lost, is there a guide somewhere.


----------



## jevery

You have to push fairly hard to seat the RAM.  I can't tell by the pic if the board's mounted in the case.  If not, I'd wait until it is and adequately supported from behind by the standoffs before installing the RAM.


----------



## Russ88765

Looks like I got em flat and locked in. Can't thank you enough. Hopefully the cpu install isn't as difficult the first time around yea?


----------



## 87dtna

Don't force the CPU in, it should just fall in.  Match the arrow in the corner of the socket to the arrow in the corner of the cpu and it fall in.  
Oh, well of course make sure the latching arm is up first, then the cpu should fall easily into place, then lower the arm to lock the CPU in.  It's called a ZIF socket, stands for zero insertion force.


----------



## ScottALot

You forgot the quad-SLI 580s...


----------



## Russ88765

Thanks for the heads up! Unfortunately I don't have it yet, as I am gonna wait until the after Christmas sales to pick it up, i'm hoping that if prices are low enough I can grab the power supply at the same time!


----------



## sunnysid3up

87dtna said:


>



that is sexy!! :good:


----------



## 87dtna

sunnysid3up said:


> that is sexy!! :good:



 Thanks

I love my benching station, changing hardware is sooooo much easier and everything runs cooler as well.


----------



## sunnysid3up

87dtna said:


> Thanks
> 
> I love my benching station, changing hardware is sooooo much easier and everything runs cooler as well.



well it looks really nice. maybe ill do something like that for my build ;D


----------



## linkin

87dtna said:


> Thanks
> 
> I love my benching station, changing hardware is sooooo much easier and everything runs cooler as well.



You have waaay too much money, time and hardware.

Care to share some?


----------



## wolfeking

@87dtna
You wouldn't happen to have a blueprint to that benching station, would you?? I'd love to build something like that for my next build. Looks awesome


----------



## 87dtna

sunnysid3up said:


> well it looks really nice. maybe ill do something like that for my build ;D



If you join overclockers.com, contact a guy named NAVIG.  He builds custom stations.




linkin said:


> You have waaay too much money, time and hardware.
> 
> Care to share some?



Not as much as you think.  I had $1200 from selling one of my cars, and basically I just keep recycling it.  Buying new hardware, selling it off and buying other hardware.
And time, well this is only because lately my business has slowed down.  In the summer I'm mostly working.  I have two kids, but fortunately have a wife that wanted to be a stay at home mom :good:




wolfeking said:


> @87dtna
> You wouldn't happen to have a blueprint to that benching station, would you?? I'd love to build something like that for my next build. Looks awesome



I didn't build it, I had it built for me.  Cost me $160 shipped, so pretty cheap.  That included the standoffs, 3 bay 3.5'' enclosure, brackets for up to 4 5.25'' drives, PSU mounting brackets, and the on/off button panel with USB ports, audio, firewire, and LED's for power and HDD activity.

I can see if Navig has some kind of blue print, not sure.


----------



## Shane

@ 87dtna,Thats a nice Station,Id have had it painted Matt black or something


----------



## 87dtna

He does a black finish but I like the natural wood look.  Thats all personal preference, Navig has a lot of options.

Here's some pics of the latest one he completed, I think this one was around $220 though-











And this is how I received mine-


----------



## Shane

That black one looks sick!

Id love one myself for on my desk,The ones ive seen over here a really expensive though and i dont understand why because there really isnt all that much too them.

Might make my own one day.


----------



## 87dtna

That one is his standard size, I had him cut mine down to fit on my desk.  I also had him lay the PSU flat on mine, and also had him make the CPU backplate cutout as large as possible to accomodate all sockets (since I use so much different hardware).


----------



## TEKKA

Just finished building my new rig last night:

Intel CoreI7 950 - 
CoolIT Eco Closed loop liquid Cooling 
Asus Sabertooth X58 
XFX GTX 460 -
XFX 750W Pro 
6GB DDR3 XMS 1600Mhz
Dominator RAM Cooler 
1TB Hitachi 7200Rpm 32MB Cache


----------



## Shane

Looks great 

How you enjoying the CooIT Eco?

Still waiting for mine then i can finally put my rig together,It should come today!

Btw,Get yourself an SSD bro...your holding back your system performance big time!!!


----------



## TEKKA

Thats actually my next investment, as soon as i can afford it(SSD). The coolIT is good, its been on there for a few hours now - idles at 40c. The compound should cure soon, then the real temps will show.


----------



## Shane

Yeah you will not be dissapointed,It will make such a diffrence. 

as for the CoolIT...im going to wipe off the stock thermal paste and put MX-3 on mine


----------



## TEKKA

Yeah i was going to do the same, then i figured its easy enough to see how this goes, then change it if im not happy.


----------



## linkin

Looks really good enjoy it, tell us how the XFX 460 goes  I've got mine overclocked to 800/1600/2000 like my palit card ran at, no need for voltage increase (runs exactly 1v under load)


----------



## TEKKA

linkin said:


> Looks really good enjoy it, tell us how the XFX 460 goes  I've got mine overclocked to 800/1600/2000 like my palit card ran at, no need for voltage increase (runs exactly 1v under load)



Thanks man, yeah i plan on OCing the 460 and 950 very soon! :good:


----------



## 87dtna

Or-







Whichever I feel like breaking out ATM.


----------



## Gooberman

Should have my parts around Thursday hopefully i can post some pics


----------



## ellanky

Gooberman said:


> Should have my parts around Thursday hopefully i can post some pics



I see youre getting new CPU and GPU, nice man. I just recently got my new CPU. And I'm also getting a 5770 tomorrow. Love the fact I live a few miles away from newegg, things get here aloot quicker


----------



## Gooberman

=[ still not being shipped yet it's kiling meh


----------



## fastdude

Gooberman said:


> =[ still not being shipped yet it's kiling meh



Which board do you have, you'll need an AM3 one to use that DDR3, AM2+ will support the CPU but not the DDR3


----------



## Gooberman

I ended up getting this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157176


----------



## ScottALot

87dtna, you make me jealous!


----------



## just a noob

Is that a koolance pot?


----------



## 87dtna

Yes Koolance V2.


----------



## fastdude

Gooberman said:


> I ended up getting this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157176


Nice choice:good:


87dtna said:


> Yes Koolance V2.



*ENVY*


----------



## Aastii

Got my new case. Can't build it fully yet until my motherboard is back, but got my hard drives, PSU and DVD drive in:


























It looks like there are no wires at all in person, the flash makes it worse than it actually is. Once I get my mobo back will post up fully built.

It is a hell of a sexy case and so, so easy to use and has more features than you could even begin to imagine, it is well worth the price


----------



## Shane

I dont know if id spend £160 on a case,But it does look well worth it in terms of Desighn and build quality.

I like all the Cable management thought they have put into it too,Its a pain in the ass to have to drill your own like i had to on my CM690 so it would be nice for it just to be there already done + the panel at the back so its easy to change the cpu cooler just makes things a whole lot easier.

Now, you forgot to tell me where you live


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> I dont know if id spend £160 on a case,But it does look well worth it in terms of Desighn and build quality.
> 
> I like all the Cable management thought they have put into it too,Its a pain in the ass to have to drill your own like i had to on my CM690 so it would be nice for it just to be there already done + the panel at the back so its easy to change the cpu cooler just makes things a whole lot easier.
> 
> Now, you forgot to tell me where you live




It was worth every single penny, honestly, I was considering getting a 690 II for about £100 less, but though may as well pay the extra now and have it last me for the next a hell of a lot of years. With the size of it, everything possibly forever will fit, even if it means making some small modifications as standards change.

The front panel cables come ready managed pretty much, and for the others it is just exceptional. It isn't just the thought with cable management that has gone in. 

It comes with a 4 and 8 pin CPU power connector because most power supplies don't have the cable long enough, all of the screws are thumb screws so everything is truely tooless, the fans and the filter all just slide in and out, the HDD cages slide out, don't need tools, and just slide back in, no locking in or screws required

A bit of a pro/con, but an excellent addition I think - rather than just push the front 5.25" slots out you have to take the front bezel off, then they come out very easily. This sounds like a nuisence, however the front bezel you just put your hand underneath and pull and off it comes, then it just pushes back on.

The whole quality of everything is just phenominal. The only downside is the weight. I've not weighed it, but with just the PSU, DVD drive and hard drives in I was struggling to get it upstairs, where it is living for now until my motherboard gets here and I can fully build it and leave it downstairs, it weighs an absolute ton.

And even if you know where I live, you will to rip the case out of my cold, dead hands


----------



## ScottALot

Almost done


----------



## 87dtna

Looking good.  MSI big bang?  I had one, they're OK.  Nice looking board for sure though.


----------



## Gooberman

ahh got my parts all of it seems to work in black ops 60 fps  without any freezing


----------



## 87dtna

turn sync every frame off in the settings, then it will be a 90fps cap.  I had a little lag with it sync'ing every frame which makes the max capped FPS 60.


----------



## Gooberman

yeah i turned it off and it's staying around 70-90fps


----------



## funkysnair

i have had no problems with vsync 60fps on highest settings mind!! infact i do that over higher fps


----------



## Gooberman

Doesn't really bother me if it's on or off can't really tell much of a difference lol


----------



## funkysnair

its up to the user but i go for highest settings and vsync... no problems, not screen tare etc for me


----------



## 87dtna

I never had screen tare but I did have micro stutter with it on.  Turning it off fixed everything for me.


----------



## funkysnair

hey its each to there own init..... 

there is just a line between gpu fps and whats utalised by the screen


----------



## ScottALot

87dtna said:


> Looking good.  MSI big bang?  I had one, they're OK.  Nice looking board for sure though.



They don't seem to be great on air or subzero, but I've heard great things about their liquid cooling potential... plus I picked this up for 180$!


----------



## 87dtna

Well it did do better than an Asus P6T deluxe, but yeah I got stopped at 222 base clock.  I payed $210 for mine, nice score!


----------



## linkin

My current setup. Couldn't get a good pic, had to settle for this one:


----------



## Shane

Very nice Linkin,Im tempted to get a G15 so i can monitor system temps on the display?..If thats possible?
Theyre quite pricy though,ive been looking on Ebay for one used.

Il take a pic of my rig when my new cooler comes around Tuesday/Wednesday and i have my system back together properly.


----------



## dave1701

My kick-ass Computer:





















My Puppy was literally on my lap when I was trying to take some of these so I tried to take some of her:


----------



## SslagleZ28

awwwww PUPPY!!!!!!!


----------



## Gooberman

Just need a camera!! lol


----------



## ScOuT

dave1701 said:


>



That case looks awesome for modding  I could do a million things with that! Some paint, carbon fiber film, PCI slot covers, custom buttons, new fans in custom cut holes...dude you have a gem there...no kidding.


----------



## Shane

ScOuT said:


> That case looks awesome for modding  I could do a million things with that! Some paint, carbon fiber film, PCI slot covers, custom buttons, new fans in custom cut holes...dude you have a gem there...no kidding.



Saying that,Id love an older Full tower/Server type case..i just dont think you can beat them. 

One like this


----------



## dave1701

ScOuT said:


> That case looks awesome for modding  I could do a million things with that! Some paint, carbon fiber film, PCI slot covers, custom buttons, new fans in custom cut holes...dude you have a gem there...no kidding.



Oh no, now that you put that Idea in my head, I might have to run with it.  I think I should need some decent innerds though first.  There used to be a Pentium 2 in it, real nice for it's day.  The power button uses 4pins s and I was too lazy to wire it, so I use the reset swittch fror the power.  Also, the Power light uses 3 pins, so that dosent work.  Oh well....


----------



## wolfeking

Dave, that is a nice computer compared to what I am using currently, lol. Really it works good the way that it is (HDMI to Sylvania 32" HDTV.cant beat 1920x1080 for a laptop.) 
Hoping to have that fixed sometime next month. Ill repost a pic when I get the screen installed. (ill get pics every step of the way (just to make sure i dont screw up putting it back in)


----------



## linkin

Nevakonaza said:


> Very nice Linkin,Im tempted to get a G15 so i can monitor system temps on the display?..If thats possible?
> Theyre quite pricy though,ive been looking on Ebay for one used.
> 
> Il take a pic of my rig when my new cooler comes around Tuesday/Wednesday and i have my system back together properly.



It is possible. I don't use it for that though, I'm using the LCDSirReal app, it shows cpu/memory usage, network usage, format of music you're playing, it also shows the date and time and is customisable.


----------



## Shlouski

I just bought a new case the NZXT Phantom. I could not decide wether to get in black or white. I thought i looked better in white but everything else i have is black. It took me ages and i ended up just ordering in white, but the black one arrived instead, so im keeping it, must be fate. At the moment its on my desk, but it takes up a lot of space, I want to move it, but i dont want to put it on the floor.


----------



## 87dtna

Ahh, you're a lefty....


----------



## Shlouski

lol last time guy asked if i was lefty, and now i have lefty razer deathadder


----------



## linkin

My brother ordered a crapload of stuff from the valve store. And he gave me those


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Ok, the reason I haven't posted a pic of my PC before is because I'm a little embarrassed by it, seeing how stupid it looks next to all those shiny rigs wandering around here, but what the heck:












Deceased Pocket PC and my CD/DVD burner that I don't have room for inside my case:


----------



## Shane

Nothing to be embarrassed about...you should get you a new cheap case and tidy those cables up though,It would look much better.

And a floppy drive? You still use that thing?

Shame about the Pocket Pc :/

I cant post a pic of my pc..My camera is Dead and my mobile phones camera is crap.


----------



## NVX_185

Got my new Tempest Evo case 

The pics don't do much justice. The case is HUGE for a mid-tower. Dodgy side fan only has 3 LED's working rather than 4. Case increased my temps by about 6-9C (CPU) which sucks. I do not understand why this has happened.


----------



## eeffis

My rig.  Specs in sig


----------



## Troncoso

There should be a rule that says if you have less than like 1000 posts you can't post a setup that beats the crap out of mine....I wish I could afford a second 26" tv...


----------



## 87dtna

But you don't even have 1000 posts.....LOL -fail


----------



## kobaj

EyeFinity can has? Technically a picture of my computer, as the tower is hiding behind the monitors .

(click for big)




MW2


----------



## lucasbytegenius

kobaj said:


> eyefinity can has? Technically a picture of my computer, as the tower is hiding behind the monitors .
> 
> Mw2
> 
> *snip**snip*



THAT IS SO TOTALLY AWESOME, DUDE!!! 
i hate anti-caps.


----------



## ScOuT

kobaj said:


> EyeFinity can has? Technically a picture of my computer, as the tower is hiding behind the monitors .



A slight upgrade from the 9800GT  Great looking setup you have!


----------



## Shane

The thing i dont like about eyefinity is the split between each monitor...that would drive me crazy.

This is more like it!


----------



## kobaj

Nevakonaza said:


> The thing i dont like about eyefinity is the split between each monitor...that would drive me crazy.
> 
> This is more like it!
> 
> *snip*



I dunno, I kind of like the splits. When not in game you know distinctly where each monitor is for applications. And when in game, the splits go into your blind spot and peripheral and are hardly noticeable.

Plus 2880 x 900 for over 6500$ compared to my current 5040x1040 for a little more than 450$. I'll take the splits .


----------



## rwm19

diggin the setup kobaj, what mice you working with??

btw any1 have a nice lanbox setup? im planning one for my next build.


----------



## Russ88765

Killer eyefinity setup!!!


----------



## kobaj

rwm19 said:


> diggin the setup kobaj, what mice you working with??
> 
> btw any1 have a nice lanbox setup? im planning one for my next build.



g7 as my backup/daily mouse. And I switch over to my g500 in game.


----------



## Shane

Heres a pic of my rig since i upgraded,Appoligies for the crap blury photo...its the best my Samsung Tocco phone can do :/,Really need to get a real camera!


----------



## ScottALot




----------



## Jet




----------



## dellxps420

ScottALot said:


>



that is wicked how can i go about getting multi-screens to work ?


----------



## ScottALot

dellxps420 said:


> that is wicked how can i go about getting multi-screens to work ?



Usually with higher-end GPUs there are two DVI ports and you just plug two of 'em in. The GPU will normally take care of the rest, or you might have to configure it a little to get the right resolutions, etc...


----------



## dellxps420

ScottALot said:


> Usually with higher-end GPUs there are two DVI ports and you just plug two of 'em in. The GPU will normally take care of the rest, or you might have to configure it a little to get the right resolutions, etc...



ok what graphics card you recommend so its really a straight forward process


----------



## 87dtna

dellxps420 said:


> ok what graphics card you recommend so its really a straight forward process



Depends on what your current setup is.  List your PC's specs.


----------



## dellxps420

87dtna said:


> Depends on what your current setup is.  List your PC's specs.



where do i list it and how ? my graphics card is nvidia 9800gt geforce im pretty sure that doesn't have 2 ports


----------



## dellxps420

Jet said:


>



that just looks like a beast.


----------



## Shane

Hey Jet how does that H50 perform now after you done that?


----------



## 87dtna

dellxps420 said:


> where do i list it and how ? my graphics card is nvidia 9800gt geforce im pretty sure that doesn't have 2 ports



Just list it out for me here, I'm not sure if you can have a signature yet check in your user CP.

9800gt should have two DVI ports though, even if it doesn't it will atleast have a VGA port for a second and you can just run a VGA instead of a DVI it'll work fine for a second monitor.


----------



## dellxps420

87dtna said:


> Just list it out for me here, I'm not sure if you can have a signature yet check in your user CP.
> 
> 9800gt should have two DVI ports though, even if it doesn't it will atleast have a VGA port for a second and you can just run a VGA instead of a DVI it'll work fine for a second monitor.



hi buddy my spec is up know ok so i can connect to monitors your saying ill have a looking cant i have both hdmi or dvi ?


----------



## SslagleZ28

Nevakonaza said:


> Heres a pic of my rig since i upgraded,Appoligies for the crap blury photo...its the best my Samsung Tocco phone can do :/,Really need to get a real camera!



Are those the loon fans you bought that you have on your Megahalems in the picture?  If you wow they are thin.  Hows the airflow, it looks like you have it done in a push pull setup? Do you have a part number for those.... they look really good


----------



## 87dtna

dellxps420 said:


> hi buddy my spec is up know ok so i can connect to monitors your saying ill have a looking cant i have both hdmi or dvi ?



Most 9800gt's have 2 DVI outputs, you can use HDMI if you have adapters.


----------



## fastdude

Pics of new rig coming soon to a thread near you...
Probably won't be too spectacular, but at least I have some LEDs..


----------



## 87dtna

I hate LED's


----------



## SslagleZ28

87dtna said:


> I hate LED's



Ditto


----------



## vroom_skies

I need to get new pics up as well.
Been way to long.


----------



## Aastii

The side panel is usually on, it was off to take this picture though:






this thing is a bloody monster, that is 10.5" of video card there with my GTX260, and look at the amount of room left


----------



## SslagleZ28

im begining to think everyone leaves the side panel of their case off lol


----------



## Shane

SslagleZ28 said:


> Are those the loon fans you bought that you have on your Megahalems in the picture?  If you wow they are thin.  Hows the airflow, it looks like you have it done in a push pull setup? Do you have a part number for those.... they look really good



They are yes,Perfect size...if they had been any thicker it would hit the top of my ram so i had to go with these 120x120x*20*mm  instead of 120x120x*25*mm 

I got them on Ebay quite cheap
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230568224586&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

The airflow on them isnt anything to brag about at 41CFM,But for the price they actually perform quite well in this push/pull,my idle is around 29c and load not over 70c.

Shame this Megahalems cooler even in push/pull still cannot beat my Tuniq Tower 120 Extreme i had back on LGA 775. :/,But thats with an entire diffrent Cpu/Architecture so...


----------



## Aastii

SslagleZ28 said:


> im begining to think everyone leaves the side panel of their case off lol



lol mine is never off, was just to show you the inside


----------



## Shane

Aastii said:


> lol mine is never off, was just to show you the inside



You should turn the cooler the other way round and do Push/Pull too 

Very nice system though,That a 5770 or something?

Not sure on the mobo colour 

With my system,I think i found out why it performs like crap when i have the GTX 460 + 8800GT as dedicated Physx.....been a dumbass ive only just found out that my mobo is only Crossfire,So even though im not doing SLI it probably does not like there been two Nvidia cards in there at the same time. :/


----------



## 87dtna

aastii you run a gtx260 just for physX?  Bit overkill/power demanding just for that.  I'd get a gt430 or gts450 at the most.


----------



## SslagleZ28

87dtna said:


> aastii you run a gtx260 just for physX?  Bit overkill/power demanding just for that.  I'd get a gt430 or gts450 at the most.



wait i thought you couldnt run a nvidea dedicated card with an ATi card? I guess im wrong on that one.  I thought that physX would shut down when it saw an ATi card installed?


----------



## SslagleZ28

Nevakonaza said:


> They are yes,Perfect size...if they had been any thicker it would hit the top of my ram so i had to go with these 120x120x*20*mm  instead of 120x120x*25*mm
> 
> I got them on Ebay quite cheap
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230568224586&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> The airflow on them isnt anything to brag about at 41CFM,But for the price they actually perform quite well in this push/pull,my idle is around 29c and load not over 70c.
> 
> Shame this Megahalems cooler even in push/pull still cannot beat my Tuniq Tower 120 Extreme i had back on LGA 775. :/,But thats with an entire diffrent Cpu/Architecture so...



Hmmm im gonna have to check, and see what my fan is now.  My Xigmatek Black Knight is keeping me at 26 idle and 51 load with the current overclock, im not going to complain.  I jus tthink i might run into the same problem you did if i turn my cooler .  right now its facing the same way that Aastii's is... evedently i need a different mounting bracket that im ordering next week to change its direction but worried about not being able to access that 4th memory slot


----------



## Shane

SslagleZ28 said:


> but worried about not being able to access that 4th memory slot



I cant use the first slot either,Dont you just hate where they put the memory on boards these days when they know most decent coolers are on the big ish sizde


----------



## 87dtna

SslagleZ28 said:


> wait i thought you couldnt run a nvidea dedicated card with an ATi card? I guess im wrong on that one.  I thought that physX would shut down when it saw an ATi card installed?



It isn't offically supported, but there's ways around it


----------



## SslagleZ28

Nevakonaza said:


> I cant use the first slot either,Dont you just hate where they put the memory on boards these days when they know most decent coolers are on the big ish sizde



yeah most decent coolers these days are pretty big, hmm we should start writing companies and complaining lol


----------



## 87dtna

Well, it's only if you have tall ram heatsinks is it really a problem.  Most coolers will clear ram if it's a standard heatsink.


----------



## Shane

SslagleZ28 said:


> yeah most decent coolers these days are pretty big, hmm we should start writing companies and complaining lol



I think we should,Do a Computerforum Petition 

While im at it il complain/Rant to Gigabyte about the second Pci-e slot location on my mobo 

They should know better!


----------



## SslagleZ28

87dtna said:


> Well, it's only if you have tall ram heatsinks is it really a problem.  Most coolers will clear ram if it's a standard heatsink.



i dont even think ram without a heatsink would fit under the cpu heatsink.... i can be for sure but it doesnt even look big enough to fit a normal stick.


----------



## SslagleZ28

Nevakonaza said:


> I think we should,Do a Computerforum Petition
> 
> While im at it il complain/Rant to Gigabyte about the second Pci-e slot location on my mobo
> 
> They should know better!



is it to close to the others or something?


----------



## Shane

SslagleZ28 said:


> is it to close to the others or something?



Right at the bottom,in the way of USB power ports,Case connections and virtually impossible to install a graphics card there unless its a slim cooler one.

Take a look at a pic on google,fail board.


----------



## SslagleZ28

Nevakonaza said:


> Right at the bottom,in the way of USB power ports,Case connections and virtually impossible to install a graphics card there unless its a slim cooler one.
> 
> Take a look at a pic on google,fail board.



wow thats uncalled for, i kinda laughed when i saw that... i have one that close to but its the 4th pci-e slot not my 2nd of only 2... id def let them hear about that


----------



## dellxps420

87dtna said:


> Most 9800gt's have 2 DVI outputs, you can use HDMI if you have adapters.



excellent once i get two monitor im going to sort it out ill let you know how it goes.


----------



## Aastii

87dtna said:


> aastii you run a gtx260 just for physX?  Bit overkill/power demanding just for that.  I'd get a gt430 or gts450 at the most.



I've got no other use for it. It was originally for my sister's build, but it won't fit in her case and hers came with a 9800GT anyway, which more than meets her needs.

I'm considering selling both cards though and investing in a GTX460 (or 560 depending how prices are)



Nevakonaza said:


> You should turn the cooler the other way round and do Push/Pull too
> 
> Very nice system though,That a 5770 or something?
> 
> Not sure on the mobo colour
> 
> With my system,I think i found out why it performs like crap when i have the GTX 460 + 8800GT as dedicated Physx.....been a dumbass ive only just found out that my mobo is only Crossfire,So even though im not doing SLI it probably does not like there been two Nvidia cards in there at the same time. :/



I'm thinking more move the fan from the rear to top of the case. The main intake to the case is pushing up, from the PSU section to the main section, so the best way to have it, as there are no front intake slots, is bottom to top.

Also, I can't orientate my cooler that way, it can only be the way it is now unfortunately because of the clip rather than screws.

Yes it is a 5770, however at the moment I have just my 260 in.

And I really really like this board, even if it is the same colour as an old woman's carpet


----------



## SslagleZ28

Aastii said:


> I've got no other use for it. It was originally for my sister's build, but it won't fit in her case and hers came with a 9800GT anyway, which more than meets her needs.
> 
> I'm considering selling both cards though and investing in a GTX460 (or 560 depending how prices are)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking more move the fan from the rear to top of the case. The main intake to the case is pushing up, from the PSU section to the main section, so the best way to have it, as there are no front intake slots, is bottom to top.
> 
> Also, I can't orientate my cooler that way, it can only be the way it is now unfortunately because of the clip rather than screws.
> 
> Yes it is a 5770, however at the moment I have just my 260 in.
> 
> And I really really like this board, even if it is the same colour as an old woman's carpet



I think you have the same problem I do.... and this will fix it so you can change the direction of your heastsink

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...5233060&cm_re=xigmatek-_-35-233-060-_-Product


----------



## Aastii

SslagleZ28 said:


> I think you have the same problem I do.... and this will fix it so you can change the direction of your heastsink
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...5233060&cm_re=xigmatek-_-35-233-060-_-Product



It wouldn't be any use for 3 reasons:

1. as I mentioned, the airflow goes from top to bottom, so the orientation it is in now is the best way to have it

2. it is drawing cold air over the nb heatsink, which won't affect the CPU temps, maybe a degree or two, but will keep the nb much cooler

3. currently sat at mid 20s under load. If it aint broke, don't fix it 

oh, and I just noticed something very bad about my mobo:

1 of the fan headers is dead. Called Scan, they said just bring it in they will give me a brand new one as they have them in stock. 2 brand new boards in less than a week


----------



## SslagleZ28

Aastii said:


> It wouldn't be any use for 3 reasons:
> 
> 1. as I mentioned, the airflow goes from top to bottom, so the orientation it is in now is the best way to have it
> 
> 2. it is drawing cold air over the nb heatsink, which won't affect the CPU temps, maybe a degree or two, but will keep the nb much cooler
> 
> 3. currently sat at mid 20s under load. If it aint broke, don't fix it
> 
> oh, and I just noticed something very bad about my mobo:
> 
> 1 of the fan headers is dead. Called Scan, they said just bring it in they will give me a brand new one as they have them in stock. 2 brand new boards in less than a week



lol very nice...  yeah i hear ya on the if it aint broke dont fix it thing... i was debating on going liquid cooling but the only reason why id do it is so i wouldnt have to hear my GPU fan lol, im not sure its worth it, if thats my only bother


----------



## Russ88765

Do you play any games on your rig aastii? Lovin the whole thing, do you switch from radeon to nvidia cards? I've never seen a radeon/nvidia setup before so it had me kinda curious. Do they give good performance?


----------



## Aastii

Russ88765 said:


> Do you play any games on your rig aastii? Lovin the whole thing, do you switch from radeon to nvidia cards? I've never seen a radeon/nvidia setup before so it had me kinda curious. Do they give good performance?



my system serves 3 purposes:

Gaming
Forums
College work

the last one doesn't happen much 

I can play every game out now, full settings on all, full AA/AF @ 1280x1024 at at least 80+FPS.

My GTX260 is purely for Physx. Basically, my ATi card sits there doing all of the graphics processing, my Nvidia sits there doing all the Physics processing, my CPU does the rest, of which there is not a lot


----------



## Russ88765

That's awesome, i'd love to figure out how to do that. Is it only possible with that card combo?


----------



## Shane

Aastii,Not sure if your board does SLI?

If that was my system i would sell the 5770,Buy another used GTX 260 216 and do SLI...then you will have SLI POWA and proper Physx without the need of hacks/tweaks to get it to run properly.


----------



## 87dtna

I am SLI'ing right now on a 790fx board 

There's ways around it.

edit- Here ya go-


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> Aastii,Not sure if your board does SLI?
> 
> If that was my system i would sell the 5770,Buy another used GTX 260 216 and do SLI...then you will have SLI POWA and proper Physx without the need of hacks/tweaks to get it to run properly.



790X chipset, crossfire only unfortunately 

I was looking at selling the cards though and getting myself a decent single card, either GTX460 or a decent dual-GPU card, 4870x2, 9800GTx2, or, if I can get one for the right price, GTX295.

If I were to get a 4870x2, could get another later down the line for quad crossfire 

but then, I would probably be better going with a single card again


----------



## 87dtna

aastii, did you miss my post right above you or something?  lol


----------



## Russ88765

It doesn't say how you did it, just shows results. Still, that's very cool- i'd love to read a thread on the whole process. Not encouraging talk of anything illegal though, as I am told you don't need to do anything of the nature to access it. I just find it interesting and it would affect my gpu purchase choices a lot.


----------



## Aastii

87dtna said:


> aastii, did you miss my post right above you or something?  lol



lol I posted as you were posting, so when I was writing, your post wasn't there 



Russ88765 said:


> It doesn't say how you did it, just shows results. Still, that's very cool- i'd love to read a thread on the whole process. Not encouraging talk of anything illegal though, as I am told you don't need to do anything of the nature to access it. I just find it interesting and it would affect my gpu purchase choices a lot.



It isn't illegal per se, it is like the selling your Steam account, it is against the EULA, but you won't get thrown in jail for it, your account will just get banned, along with all of your games. What sanctions Nvidia would put on you though, I'm not sure. Either way, I can't say how it is done, other than I have done it


----------



## 87dtna

The SLI hack works great


----------



## linkin

87dtna said:


> The SLI hack works great



Have you done it? Do tell! 

I'm thinking of doing on my board... when I can afford another 460, better PSU, and another motherboard I fry it doing the hack...


----------



## 87dtna

Take a look at my last post on the previous page 

http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/670810-howto-sli-non-sli-motherboard-gtx5xx.html


----------



## Russ88765

Hmm, I just looked it up and it doesn't appear to be bad. Nothing worse than using old software, but I could be wrong. Not to beat a dead horse, but it makes me happy that I wouldn't be completely out of luck if I ended up with two different brand cards and wanted to use them both. I wonder if it would work on top of bios flashing and overclocking?


----------



## Aastii

Russ88765 said:


> Hmm, I just looked it up and it doesn't appear to be bad. Nothing worse than using old software, but I could be wrong. Not to beat a dead horse, but it makes me happy that I wouldn't be completely out of luck if I ended up with two different brand cards and wanted to use them both. I wonder if it would work on top of bios flashing and overclocking?



Do you mean would it work if you were to flash the BIOS or overclock?

Well for flashing the BIOS, yes, it will work no problems People seem to be hung up on the idea that you MUST SLI or crossfire the cards, and this just isn't true. Think of it like having a video card and a sound card. They are 2 completely separate entities working independently of each other. This is what happens when using an Nvidia and an ATi card. Don't think of them as video cards, or rather don't think of both of them as video cards. The main one is your video card. The other can be used as an expansion card for extra video ports so you can use more monitors or can be used as a stand-alone Physx card. It isn't a video card, it is just another type of expansion card. 

Same goes for overclocking. They work separately, you are able to overclock both separately, and both will work if you have other overclocks on, for instance on your CPU or memory


----------



## Russ88765

Hmm, I think I see what you mean- one chipset handles the processing and one handles the memory or something? I don't get why anyone would want to sli on an amd board though, crossfire is supposed to be more effective I thought.


----------



## Aastii

Russ88765 said:


> Hmm, I think I see what you mean- one chipset handles the processing and one handles the memory or something? I don't get why anyone would want to sli on an amd board though, crossfire is supposed to be more effective I thought.



You just illustrated exactly what I was saying

video cards are not CPU dependant. In the same way that a Western digital hard drive will work as well on an AMD board as it will on an Intel, even though it is WD, AMD cards will work just as well on Intel as it does AMD, and likewise with Nvidia, even in crossfire/sli. The name doesn't matter, it will work fine on either


----------



## 87dtna

Russ88765 said:


> I don't get why anyone would want to sli on an amd board though, crossfire is supposed to be more effective I thought.



You need to research a lot more then.  Nvidia currently has the best scaling.


----------



## Aastii

87dtna said:


> You need to research a lot more then.  Nvidia currently has the best scaling.



The 5xxx cards were damn awful for scaling from ATi, however, the 6xxx cards are a hell of a lot better it should be pointed out. Nvidia do have the best, but it should be pointed out that there isn't a whole lot between them


----------



## 87dtna

Yeah, 6k is better but I was just pretty much wanting to slam that statement


----------



## Aastii

87dtna said:


> Yeah, 6k is better but I was just pretty much wanting to slam that statement



Indeed I got that, I was just saying that even though nVidia is better, ATi aint that bad


----------



## Russ88765

Aastii said:


> You just illustrated exactly what I was saying
> 
> video cards are not CPU dependant. In the same way that a Western digital hard drive will work as well on an AMD board as it will on an Intel, even though it is WD, AMD cards will work just as well on Intel as it does AMD, and likewise with Nvidia, even in crossfire/sli. The name doesn't matter, it will work fine on either


Hmm confusing I guess. The way i'd understood it was there were upper level intel motherboards supporting either sli or crossfire, but the amd boards only supported crossfire. 



87dtna said:


> You need to research a lot more then.  Nvidia currently has the best scaling.



Last I heard the scaling was 70% with crossfire, and sli is up to around 30%.


----------



## Aastii

Russ88765 said:


> Hmm confusing I guess. The way i'd understood it was there were upper level intel motherboards supporting either sli or crossfire, but the amd boards only supported crossfire.
> 
> 
> 
> Last I heard the scaling was 70% with crossfire, and sli is up to around 30%.



Intel boards can indeed support both, where as AMD can support 1 or the other. It depends on the chipset. Any AMD chipset (7xx or 8xx) will potentially support crossfire, any with an nVidia 750a or 950a chipset will potentially support SLI


----------



## 87dtna

Russ88765 said:


> Last I heard the scaling was 70% with crossfire, and sli is up to around 30%.



30%???  lol, I've never known it to EVER be that bad.

gtx460 and gts450's scale in the 90's percent.  All 400 and 500 series Nvidia are 80+ percent.  ATI 6k series is also 80's IIRC.

I'm running gts450 SLI, performance is better than a gtx470 by quite a decent margin.  Overclocked and I'm at gtx570 performance.


----------



## Russ88765

Aastii said:


> Intel boards can indeed support both, where as AMD can support 1 or the other. It depends on the chipset. Any AMD chipset (7xx or 8xx) will potentially support crossfire, any with an nVidia 750a or 950a chipset will potentially support SLI


So amd board like mine could use sli if no amd cards were on it, and I could have this so called 90 percent scaling?



87dtna said:


> 30%???  lol, I've never known it to EVER be that bad.
> 
> gtx460 and gts450's scale in the 90's percent.  All 400 and 500 series Nvidia are 80+ percent.  ATI 6k series is also 80's IIRC.
> 
> I'm running gts450 SLI, performance is better than a gtx470 by quite a decent margin.  Overclocked and I'm at gtx570 performance.


Where does it say that I want to read up on this. If that's true there's a lot of mixed talk going around and I want to know the truth.


----------



## Aastii

Russ88765 said:


> So amd board like mine could use sli if no amd cards were on it, and I could have this so called 90 percent scaling?



No, your board has an 890FX northbridge, which is AMD, and supports crossfire, but not SLI. Like I said:

AMD chipset (7xx or 8xx) supports crossfire, potentially

Nvidia chipset (750a or 950a) supports SLI, potentially.

Nvidia cards work, and can be put in SLI, on an AMD board with the right chipset, but ones with Nvidia chipsets are few and far between, and as Nvidia have said they aren't going to make any more chipsets, the numbers which do support SLI will remain few and far between, unless AMD can strike a deal to develop their own SLI capable NB's, or with Intel to use theirs. But that isn't in their best interests, more AMD boards which support solely crossfire mean more people buying AMD cards to crossfire. They start support for SLI, and they are giving a wider market to Nvidia


----------



## Russ88765

Ah crap. There goes that idea.


----------



## 87dtna

aastii why do you keep saying SLI won't work on AMD chipset boards?  I just gave a screenshot of SLI on my 790fx board.

It's not OFFICIALLY supported, but there's a SLI patch that works just fine.


READ-

http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/670810-howto-sli-non-sli-motherboard-gtx5xx.html


----------



## Russ88765

That's not bad for the motherboard in any way? Can it be openly discussed? It sort of seems like hacking or something.


----------



## 87dtna

No, it's all software related has nothing to do with the board really.

Just a tid bit on gts450 scaling for you, -

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.p...k=view&id=593&Itemid=72&limit=1&limitstart=18


Quote from the article-


> two 450's combine to deliver very impressive SLI performance with nearly perfect 2:1 scaling. Crysis Warhead demonstrated true 100% efficiency, while games like BattleForge maintained 98% efficient SLI scaling while Aliens vs Predator and Metro 2033 delivered 96% efficient dual-card scaling


----------



## Aastii

Does the "patch" involve changing the drivers? By which I mean, have the drivers been modified, or does the patch modify them in a way that Nvidia did not intend, or a way in which Nvidia did not create the code? If so, does the patch use any original code from any past or present Nvidia drivers?


----------



## 87dtna

No it does not modify the driver it any way....the patch affects the OS, which makes the Nvidia drivers see an X58 chipset (which supports SLI and Xfire natively).  It plays a trick on the drivers, but does not modify the drivers themselves in any way.

You use standard drivers downloaded straight from Nvidia.  Thats what I did anyway


----------



## Jet

Nevakonaza said:


> Hey Jet how does that H50 perform now after you done that?



Low 60s load at 4.3Ghz/1.32V. Not sure about ambient, but still pretty good for an i7!


----------



## 87dtna

Yeah thats good temps.  4.2ghz at 1.28v put me in mid 70's on a megahalems.


----------



## SslagleZ28

87dtna said:


> Yeah thats good temps.  4.2ghz at 1.28v put me in mid 70's on a megahalems.



that sounds way hot to me lol


----------



## 87dtna

Not for intel dude.  AMD is a different story, intel chips can handle right up to 100c.  70's is still cool for an intel chip.


----------



## SslagleZ28

87dtna said:


> Not for intel dude.  AMD is a different story, intel chips can handle right up to 100c.  70's is still cool for an intel chip.



ohh ok cool, i was confused because my AMD chip is like 70 max lol


----------



## 87dtna

Actually more like 62c for AMD....but thats sustained temps.  I've gone close to 70c just for a benchmark run or something.


----------



## Gooberman

Well i have some pics with a Linksys Home Monitoring Camera lol  best i can do atm














That pinkish color is suppose to be blue


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Ain't she purty?


----------



## Troncoso

MyCattMaxx said:


> Ain't she purty?



That's not seriously yours..........


----------



## Troncoso

I already have my pc posted but I have a new setup:






My linux machine and old vizio monitor (The girlfriend is playing LBP 2)






And my new baby:


----------



## 87dtna

MyCattMaxx said:


> Ain't she purty?



I saw the craigslist ad that was from....it was hilarious.  Even plays VHS tapes IIRC


----------



## Kurinto

The case has been moved on top of my desk and behind my monitor since then.






I've also re-painted my room and ran CAT5 cabling since then.


----------



## Sdot

Here is my Pc.


----------



## Russ88765

Sweet setup with the triple monitors! Where do your speakers go?


----------



## ComputerFreak15

Just for everyone keeping on the computers on the ground is not a good idea. :good:


----------



## funkysnair

ComputerFreak15 said:


> Just for everyone keeping on the computers on the ground is not a good idea. :good:



i think its fine, most systems have dust filters....


----------



## Sdot

Russ88765 said:


> Sweet setup with the triple monitors! Where do your speakers go?



I use headphones because i try to be considerate of my mother and my twin sister, even though when they wake up they turn their music as high as they can...


----------



## SslagleZ28

Sdot said:


> I use headphones because i try to be considerate of my mother and my twin sister, even though when they wake up they turn their music as high as they can...



Yeah I do the same bro, since I moved home to take care of my Dad, I cant play with the speakers cranked anymore, out of consideration for him, but I've found a good set of headphones works just as well:good:


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Here is the laptop I am currently using and it rocks!Asus EEE PC 1001PX.So small,but so powerful and cool:

http://cdn.slashgear.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/ASUS_Eee_PC_1001PX_2.jpg

http://www.eeepcnews.de/images/asus_eee_pc_1001px.jpg


----------



## 87dtna

I wouldn't exactly call an intel Atom cpu at 1.6ghz ''powerful'', plus the Intel GMA 3150 graphics aren't very good either.

This here-
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834115923

Is only 1'' bigger, but has an I7 CPU and graphics that are WAYYYY better.  Plus, 4gb dual channel ram VS 1gb single.


----------



## NVX_185

^ I don't think his definition of 'powerful' means an i7 CPU with dedicated graphics and 4gb's of RAM, more like portability, ease-of-use, battery life, price... Maybe something to suit his basic needs like browsing or multimedia.

I wanna get a small netbook like that badly, that can do basic stuff at a decent speed... For school...


----------



## pane-free

*Shuttle KPC (K48) +*

"Green Machine"
e8400 3.0GHz
2GB Corsair Value Select
100-240W PSU


----------



## Sdot

pane-free said:


> e8400 3.0GHz
> 2GB Corsair Value Select
> 100-240W Green Machine



thats interesting


----------



## 87dtna

NVX_185 said:


> ^ I don't think his definition of 'powerful' means an i7 CPU with dedicated graphics and 4gb's of RAM, more like portability, ease-of-use, battery life, price... Maybe something to suit his basic needs like browsing or multimedia.
> 
> I wanna get a small netbook like that badly, that can do basic stuff at a decent speed... For school...



That I7 is a dual core w/HT, it's pretty energy efficient.  And once again, it's only 1'' larger than that netbook he posted.  10.1'' screen VS 11.1.  It also doesn't have dedicated graphics, it uses the on chip graphics.  It probably also has a much better battery, most likely last just as long between charges.  

Even just for internet, a slow single core CPU is gonna hold you back.  And also with Vista on 7, 1gb of single channel ram really isn't enough that will cause slow down as well.  2gb dual channel is minimum for vista or 7.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

NVX_185 said:


> ^ I don't think his definition of 'powerful' means an i7 CPU with dedicated graphics and 4gb's of RAM, more like portability, ease-of-use, battery life, price... Maybe something to suit his basic needs like browsing or multimedia.
> 
> I wanna get a small netbook like that badly, that can do basic stuff at a decent speed... For school...



Exactly! 


I said "powerful" because you can do anything on it.It is small and practical and the price was so damn low.I payed it 1900 kn which is 333 dollars approximately.By POWERFUL I do not mean on playing modern games and having SUPER-ULTRA strong CPU lol.By POWERFUL I mean that you can do on it whatever you want except playing those hard games.I am a computer programmer and as we all know programming does not need so strong hardware lol.As for Windows Vista and Windows 7,it works like charm lol.I don't know why people keep saying that you need so strong computer for Windows Vista and Windows 7 lol.That's bullsh!t lol.No offence to anyone of course  Powerful is SOMETHING with what you can do a LOT and earn a LOT of money and have a BIG USE of it.So powerful is NOT the SUPER STRONG CPU,GRAPHICS and so on lol...unless you want your laptop ONLY for gaming which I don't lol because I spend most of my time in the C# programming.Also this laptop is great for any other tasks such as video editing.You do not need strong hardware for video editing.People keep saying that for surfing the internet,watching and editing videos requires a VERY strong hardware.That's not true rofl!You just must know how to install Windows correctly,adjust ALL the options in the BIOS,Windows OS and drivers and you will be surprised how THOSE ADJUSTED options can enhance the functionality of how you call it "weak laptop" lol.





Cheers!


----------



## 87dtna

You've apparently never owned a ''powerful'' PC to say an Intel atom CPU is strong in ANY context no matter what the OS/settings.


----------



## Gooberman

Currently using my mom's boyfriend's TV as a monitor  love it


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

87dtna said:


> You've apparently never owned a ''powerful'' PC to say an Intel atom CPU is strong in ANY context no matter what the OS/settings.



LoL I do have a very strong desktop computer.I am just saying that not everything is about RAM and those kinds of things.Take this for example...There was one guy about 2 months ago and he said that his photo and video editing program on Windows Vista lags.That it takes too long to open an image and edit the video.And watch this...he said that he has 1 GB of RAM and said that he will upgrade to 8 GB of RAM in order to fix the problem.
When I read that,I was like: "Omfg xD.1 GB of RAM is more then enough for that".I tryed that same program day after and it worked like charm.Also I should mention that almost everyone told him: "Yes Vista needs a lot more then 1 GB of RAM so yea...upgrading to 8 GB of RAM will fix your problem."

So now you see that not EVERYTHING needs so much RAM and other strong PC components like the graphic card,processor and so on lol.It was "his" fault,not the hardware's.Here is the thing...if a programmer is making the computer program and the programming code he wrote sucks and doesn't have any optimizations and it is so screwed up and it is not removing any uneccessary things from the memory,of course that the program will work like crap unless you have a lot of RAM like 4 or more.But if you have 1 or less,the crappy program with the crappy code will eat a lot of that 1 GB RAM and it is completely logical that the computer will lag lol.And here is where people say: "1 GB sucks especially on Windows Vista and 7." The truth is: "No 1 GB does NOT suck at all no matter which Windows editon you use.The reason why your OS works so slow can be for the following reasons caused by YOU:

-you do not have any antivirus protection and viruses filled your OS completely...
-you have been installing,modifying and uninstalling programs like crazy without completely removing them...
-you have messed up your registry...
-you have opened dozens of programs and other windows and do not close down the ones you do not need...
-your PC hardware is getting too hot...
-you have adjusted the options in BIOS,OS and drivers and other programs wrong...
-you are running too many programs at once on purpose...
-you or somebody else have made a computer program or programs,but the programming code you wrote is bad,messed up and does not contain any garbage collectors,optimizations and other peace of code that removes ALL unneccessary things from the memory when it should and so on..."

Take me for example...I tryed all Windows editions on my weak 20 years old computers and they all work great.Even on my new Asus Eee PC 1001PX.So you see...not EVERYTHING is about the strong hardware.I mean...if Microsoft would be making Windows operating systems which require so strong hardware,they wouldn't sell them so much lol.Their purpose is to make an OS that works better and better and the reason is again...THE PROGRAMMING CODE WRITTEN BEHIND ALL THE BEAUTIFUL BUTTONS YOU ARE CLICKING WITH YOUR MOUSE lol.Windows 7 works even faster then Windows XP.And you know why?Not because I put Windows 7 on the stronger PC.I put them both on the same.It is because the programming code in Windows 7 is a lot more enhanced,it contains a lot more bug fixes,it contains MANY optimizations on the right places,it contains the better garbage collector,they wrote the code to remove all unneccessary things from the memory as soon as the user closes it down on the right places and so on..........

So my point is this.If the simple image program,video program or OS lags to you then it is YOUR fault,not the hardware's.Unless if your hardware is 30 years old or it is damaged and super dirty full of dust especially in the fans section.

GAMING is a different thing and if the game is modern,new and has a strong graphics,then yes.Here you MUST have a strong graphic card and the processor,but not so much RAM like 8 GB of RAM lol.


----------



## Gooberman

I used to have 1 GB of ram on Windows Vista, it wasn't horrible but when I upgraded to 2 it seemed more responsive. No way I could ever go back to 1 GB on Vista/7, nevar.


----------



## 87dtna

Stars- Someday when I feel like reading your novel, I'll respond.  Don't hold your breath.


----------



## SslagleZ28

87dtna said:


> Stars- Someday when I feel like reading your novel, I'll respond.  Don't hold your breath.



:good: that is all lol


----------



## osnola

NVX_185 said:


> ^ I don't think his definition of 'powerful' means an i7 CPU with dedicated graphics and 4gb's of RAM, more like portability, ease-of-use, battery life, price... Maybe something to suit his basic needs like browsing or multimedia.
> 
> I wanna get a small netbook like that badly, that can do basic stuff at a decent speed... For school...




very cool that i am not the only person that recognizes this


----------



## osnola

XxSNIPERxX said:


> i have seen a pic on the net of a guy who suspended all his pc internals from hanging wires.. he did it properly and it looked soo crazy! id be too scared of the dust



this reminds me of the antec lanboy air case where it supends the harddrives in mid air. which i have by the way.gotta get some pics up when its done


----------



## osnola

87dtna said:


> Stars- Someday when I feel like reading your novel, I'll respond.  Don't hold your breath.



LOL

sorry for all the posts but this thread is too good


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Haha say whatever you want,but I said the truth lol.


----------



## Russ88765

@Stars - Good post, but it sounds like you're trying to convey that software will run on most anything? Simply not true, otherwise i'd still be rocking an old 286 ibm. Software requires fast and capable enough hardware to drive it. Memory is only part of the reason why said photo program opens slowly, you also need good hd or ssd, gpu, and cpu.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Russ88765 said:


> @Stars - Good post, but it sounds like you're trying to convey that software will run on most anything? Simply not true, otherwise i'd still be rocking an old 286 ibm. Software requires fast and capable enough hardware to drive it. Memory is only part of the reason why said photo program opens slowly, you also need good hd or ssd, gpu, and cpu.



True.But the reason why I mentioned that example of that guy that happened before 2 months is because he had a very strong hardware and it was brand new lol.And when I read that he will solve the problem by upgrading 1 GB to 8 just to make simple photo program to work better,I was like: "ROFLMAO!!!" The thing is I tryed that same program on my 20 years old 512 MB computer and other 3 months old 1 GB laptop and on both it worked perfectly lol.Of course that there ARE programs which need strong and modern hardware that's true lol.I just wanted to say that if so simple programs lag or OS then its not always about the weak hardware  Sometimes it's the user's fault


----------



## pane-free

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> True. . . .  Sometimes it's the user's fault



And sometimes it is the fault of the OS (but I'm unabashedly prejudiced) and sometimes PEBKAC (I've been guilty of this, too!)  Lol!


----------



## chamgamer

This is my pc (netbook) i don't know if it is qualified here.


----------



## linkin

chamgamer said:


> This is my pc (netbook) i don't know if it is qualified here.



My brother has one of those blue square usb hubs. that phone is a nokia 6300, and that is a ps2 controller


----------



## wolfeking

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> So my point is this.If the simple image program,video program or* OS lags* to you then it is *YOUR faul*t,not the hardware's.Unless if your hardware is 30 years old or it is damaged and super dirty full of dust especially in the fans section.
> 
> GAMING is a different thing and if the game is modern,new and has a strong graphics,then yes.Here you MUST have a strong graphic card and the processor,but not so much RAM like 8 GB of RAM lol.


I think your full of it. Windows Vista and 7 might run on hardware that is way below what is stated for the minimum but it is going to lag. The statement that you made is simply rubbish. 
If I hand you an old Dell with a Pentium 3 1.3 and 256MB of Ram and wanted you to put windows 7 on it, then it lagging would be my fault??? Geez, think before you talk.


----------



## kobaj

wolfeking said:


> I think your full of it. Windows Vista and 7 might run on hardware that is way below what is stated for the minimum but it is going to lag. The statement that you made is simply rubbish.
> If I hand you an old Dell with a Pentium 3 1.3 and 256MB of Ram and wanted you to put windows 7 on it, then it lagging would be my fault??? Geez, think before you talk.



Not that I want to get into the middle of this argument,

But my HTPC is a Sempron 2600+ with 256mb of ram running 7. Turning off Aero, indexing, and a few other services and it runs faster than my computer. Even got it running Flash!


----------



## wolfeking

Is it integrated graphics?

My point was to point out that just because a computer isn't 30 years old don't mean that it will still run all the latest programs.


----------



## Haydos_69

Here's my comp... its legit


----------



## 87dtna

Nice!  Thats the type of PC I had in 3rd grade.


----------



## chamgamer

Haydos_69 said:


> Here's my comp... its legit



Yuck!!!! is that a prehistoric computers of a cave man?  anyways i've experience to use that thing when i was in grade 1.


----------



## Shane

Haydos_69 said:


> Here's my comp... its legit



Now thats a Pc


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

wolfeking said:


> I think your full of it. Windows Vista and 7 might run on hardware that is way below what is stated for the minimum but it is going to lag. The statement that you made is simply rubbish.
> If I hand you an old Dell with a Pentium 3 1.3 and 256MB of Ram and wanted you to put windows 7 on it, then it lagging would be my fault??? Geez, think before you talk.



LoL of course it will not be your fault haha!It is logically the hardware's fault.I am just saying that if the simple image programs lags on so strong hardware that THEN ITS THE USER's fault 
Still believe it or not Windows Vista and 7 can run great on 1.0 ghz,256 MB of RAM and 16 MB of built in graphics believe it or not lol.Tryed it by myself 



kobaj said:


> Not that I want to get into the middle of this argument,
> 
> But my HTPC is a Sempron 2600+ with 256mb of ram running 7. Turning off Aero, indexing, and a few other services and it runs faster than my computer. Even got it running Flash!



Exactly.If you turn off the Aero it will rock.Besides...Aero mostly do not even work on old and weak computers lol.Still there ARE ways to force the Aero through the Windows registry,but even then it might not work.But yeah...it is completely possible to run Vista and Windows 7 at a great speed on that kind of hardware.



Haydos_69 said:


> Here's my comp... its legit



Ok thats a REALLY OLD PC lol.So I am FINALLY about to say this: "NO WINDOWS VISTA AND 7 WILL NOT WORK ON THIS HAHAHA!" 
Still...MS-DOS should xD


----------



## wolfeking

I wasn't saying that it wouldn't work, just that it would lag a little. I say this as my IBM has issues running 7 (lags real fierce). I would think that it is the graphics (intel extreme, have no clue on the version #). And this is with AERO off.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

wolfeking said:


> I wasn't saying that it wouldn't work, just that it would lag a little. I say this as my IBM has issues running 7 (lags real fierce). I would think that it is the graphics (intel extreme, have no clue on the version #). And this is with AERO off.



Of course it will lag.Even when Aero is off.Windows 7 has MANY options for the interface including the Aero.I just turn them all off and Windows 7 rocks on old computers


----------



## SslagleZ28

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Of course it will lag.Even when Aero is off.Windows 7 has MANY options for the interface including the Aero.I just turn them all off and Windows 7 rocks on old computers



This just sounds liek your taking away everything that makes windows 7... windows 7... although i might be wrong


----------



## wolfeking

it takes away from the main visual effects, but all the base of windows 7 is there.


----------



## Haydos_69

chamgamer said:


> Yuck!!!! is that a prehistoric computers of a cave man?  anyways i've experience to use that thing when i was in grade 1.



why, why yes it was... btw, dont diss me comp. IT IS F*CKIN AWESOME.


----------



## Russ88765

Sort of completed. Doesn't power on the video card, cpu cooler, front led's, and can't see a picture on the monitor yet. Very frustrating but I suppose i'm closer than I was awhile back. Gotta do the software and bios configs, but essentially i'm done building for now. Maybe everything is wired wrong? I don't see where I went wrong, followed the manual. Maybe I should just take it to a shop and let them get it set up?


----------



## 87dtna

You don't have the CPU 8 pin connector plugged in! (top left corner of the board)  That would certainly not let it boot up


----------



## Russ88765

I couldn't seem to get that cap off of it, it seemed like it was welded on or something. I figured it was optional to use that one or the 24 pin on the right.


----------



## 87dtna

I don't see a black cabled plug coming from your PSU going into the 8 pin connector there....

Can you get a closeup of this yellow circled area, can't really see what you got going on there but it sure doesn't looking like a cable from the PSU going into that plug.


----------



## Russ88765

I went back and fixed that- a 2x4 pin to a 12 pin to the psu. Graphics card is now spinning up, but the cpu cooler and front led's still appear to be inactive.


----------



## 87dtna

OK, can you still get a closer pic of that area...with the CPU cooler and stuff in the shot as well not too close.  Do your CPU fans use molex connectors, or 3/4 pins to the board headers?

So, do you have the full 24 pin hooked up or just 20 pins?


----------



## Russ88765

The cpu fans had these small white/grey 4pin cables that connected to a larger 4 pin molex, I used the psu's molex cable on them. There were about 4 molex heads off a single cable, did I overload it or something? Will the cpu fans not start until there's an operation that requires the cpu?


----------



## 87dtna

I'm thinking something is DOA.  Ram is most likely.  Take one stick out, and try to boot, if nothing, take the other out and put the other back in...in a DIFFERENT color slot try a red one.


----------



## Russ88765

When I get a chance, i'll try to check out if the cpu fans are in the cpu fan slot on mobo- I might have put them in the power fan slot by accident thinking each cpu fan was for those two slots seperately. It appears the graphics card is up and running so maybe the monitor will work with it and I can run a memory test later?


----------



## ScottALot

You sure it's an EPS12V and not a VGA12V?


----------



## 87dtna

You shouldn't be able to put the VGA12v into an EPS12v outlet....the plugs have different configuration on the pin inserts (the plastic part is shaped different on around each pin)


----------



## ScottALot

He might be using extensions which can mess that property up ^.


----------



## 87dtna

Ahh, true.


----------



## Russ88765

No the gpu has pci-e cables going direct from them to the psu, one side is 6pin and I don't remember what the other one was. But for that 8 pin thing on the top left i'm using a dual 4pin to 12pin to the psu. The fans are running off of some kind of multimolex psu cable so I dunno.


----------



## 87dtna

Why would it need 12 pins to the PSU?  That makes no sense.


----------



## 87dtna

I just looked, you are indeed using the WRONG plug.  You are using VGA cable 12v instead of EPS.

The EPS is 8 pin to two 4 pins.


----------



## Russ88765

It's just what was on the other side of it. If it's wrong, why does it turn on when it wouldn't before?

Edit: switched the cable to the 2x4pin to 8 pin, put the two 4 pin side on the top left eatx power slot, and the 8 pin side in the psu. Tested it and everything turns on except for the cpu fans still. I also don't think the psu's fan is spinning, which is wierd since it's still powering components.


----------



## 87dtna

Doesn't it say on the plug itself what it's for?

It started turning on because some the the CPU pins that are suppose to get power were, but some that were suppose to be grounded got power instead because the pins are different for the VGA 8 pin.  You may have fried your board, if you are lucky you didn' take the CPU with it


----------



## Russ88765

The motherboard appears functional and repeatedly turns on, it's the *cpu cooler fans* that don't seem to respond..


----------



## ScottALot

They're attached to the 4-pin motherboard connection I'm assuming? I guess you should get an adapter to hook them up to the PSU.


----------



## Russ88765

The fans came with molex adapters, which I plugged into a molex psu cable. Did I use the wrong one, or is it wired wrong?


----------



## 87dtna

Russ88765 said:


> The motherboard appears functional and repeatedly turns on, it's the *cpu cooler fans* that don't seem to respond..



Are you saying you get video signal and everything?  I thought you said your PC wasn't POST'ing just the fans spin (except cpu fans)


----------



## ScottALot

In my experience, molex plugs are hard to get on. Try re-plugging the fan in, otherwise the fan might be the thing that's kaput.


----------



## Russ88765

Well, I rewired things and now nothing turns on. Should I take it to a shop, cause i'm lost.


----------



## kobaj

Russ88765 said:


> Well, I rewired things and now nothing turns on. Should I take it to a shop, cause i'm lost.



I apologize as I have not read previous comments on this situation, but my input is below...

Were you just winging this or had you read a couple of guides first?

Basically, what I would do, unplug everything on your PSU except the plug/cable going into the wall. Jump/short (connect a piece of wire, like a paperclip) between the green and the black wires on the 24 pin plug. If the PSU flips on (the fan inside spins up), you're good. If not, you might have fried your PSU.

Then follow the guide above, plugging in your 24, your 4/8 pin PSU plug, GPU plug, HDD plugs. If it doesn't boot, you might have fubared something and we will need to do further testing to check. Oh, take some clear pictures too, if you want us to double check things.

Everything is Murphy proof, so you most likely have not messed anything up majorly bad.


----------



## ScottALot

Hopefully it's the PSU because that should solve most of your problems... and Corsair will take it back without question.


----------



## Russ88765

I plugged in the fans seperate and tried to run them, but nothin. I killed a high end corsair psu in one day. I would have been better off ordering it from one of those ripoff builder sites. I'm basically looking at an 1100 dollar piece of garbage sitting in my living room, I don't know for certain what's wrong with it or how to fix it. I failed.


----------



## 87dtna

It's hard to help when you never answer any questions asked.


----------



## funkysnair

87dtna said:


> It's hard to help when you never answer any questions asked.



I noticed that also.

the main point is that you never put the 4-8pin mobo molex in so then by the sounds of it you pluged the wrong one in once noticed?

pulling all of the cables out of all componants and start afresh.
making sure you do them all in order


----------



## Russ88765

87dtna said:


> It's hard to help when you never answer any questions asked.


I did not mean to avoid them; however not having experience with these parts before i'm not sure how to answer. In response to your earlier one, I was not getting a picture on the screen. I was afraid to keep the machine on for any length of time because the cpu fans weren't spinning up, otherwise I would have made it far enough to determine if I was getting video and not just a spinning gpu fan.



funkysnair said:


> I noticed that also.
> 
> the main point is that you never put the 4-8pin mobo molex in so then by the sounds of it you pluged the wrong one in once noticed?
> 
> pulling all of the cables out of all componants and start afresh.
> making sure you do them all in order



I did start fresh but it appears as though I wasn't getting any results from any devices now, except for the motherboard. I tested each component seperately except for hard drive and nothing spun or lit up including the power supply. For some reason even though the psu fan did not spin, it was still powering things. It's looking like i'll have to rma the psu and possibly the mobo also. What order should I have connected the devices in, for future reference?


----------



## funkysnair

its not mandatory on how to wire things up but i do mine in stages so i can re-check them.

i plug all the case wires onto mobo, then power connectors to mobo, hard drives/dvd rw, then gpu (s).

then i go about sata cables and fans.

its just me though as i like to double check them if there seated right, too many times have i lost where i was and forgot to plug things in.


----------



## 87dtna

Russ88765 said:


> I did not mean to avoid them; however not having experience with these parts before i'm not sure how to answer. In response to your earlier one, I was not getting a picture on the screen. I was afraid to keep the machine on for any length of time because the cpu fans weren't spinning up, otherwise I would have made it far enough to determine if I was getting video and not just a spinning gpu fan.



Well how long did you leave it on for?  Only a couple seconds?  Sometimes it takes up to 10-15 seconds for an initial POST on new components.

The CPU fans could not spin for 5 minutes and you won't hurt anything, it takes a decent amount of time to make a CPU heatsink hot when a CPU is idling on stock volts.

So let it go for atleast 30 seconds and see if it post's.  If all the fans spin up expect the CPU fans, just try removing one of the ram sticks and do it again.  If it still doesn't work, remove the other stick and put the other back in in a different color slot.

When fans spin and you get no picture, something is DOA.  Ram is usually the most likely, with the next being the motherboard.  And if it is ram, it's usually only 1 stick of ram thats bad so it's worth a shot to try what I mentioned above.  If that still doesn't work, I believe your motherboard is shot....and actually it's most likely because you somehow had a VGA 12v plug in the EPS12v socket


----------



## Russ88765

I don't know what post means. Couldn't get it on after doing what you said. The motherboard lit up, so I don't think i'll worry about that yet. Power supply's fan does not spin when I plug it into the wall, so it must be dead. The motherboard might be, but a new psu will have to determine that. Is it a painful process to rma things?


----------



## 87dtna

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Power-on_self-test

Power supply fan will only spin when everything is plugged into the motherboard and you turn on the PC.
I don't really see how the PSU is DOA if you got fans spinning up and stuff lighting up.  They pretty much either work or they don't.

If you did the ram thing I mentioned, I'm pretty sure your motherboard is dead...... lighting up means nothing.


----------



## Russ88765

But I did plug the motherboard into the psu, and then one device at a time- nothing lit or spun up. I also tried changing ram positions but nothing seemed affected or changed. I even waited a little while to make sure it wasn't needing to warm up. I guess I have to rma the motherboard and psu. Do I need to remove the thermal paste off the cpu when I take off the cooler/cpu? Or can I leave the cpu/cooler as they are, but disconnected from the board? I was thinking that way I could skip the paste applying process, and transfer it already completed onto the new board.


----------



## kobaj

Russ88765 said:


> I don't know what post means. Couldn't get it on after doing what you said. The motherboard lit up, so I don't think i'll worry about that yet. Power supply's fan does not spin when I plug it into the wall, so it must be dead. The motherboard might be, but a new psu will have to determine that. Is it a painful process to rma things?



PSU's will not spin up on their own. You must jumper the green and (any) black wire on the 24 pin connector. If you did this trick and it still did not spin up, THEN yes your PSU is dead RMA is easy.

If it did spin up, then your mobo might be fried. However, did you plug in your front panel power buttons correctly? 

As for your CPU/thermal paste. Anytime you move/remove paste, always clean off the old stuff and put on new. Sorry.


----------



## 87dtna

DO NOT attempt the leave the CPU attached to the heatsink when you remove it from the motherboard.  Thats a good way to have the CPU plop off at some point and bend a bunch of pins.
Take the CPU heatsink off, clean the CPU off BEFORE undoing the latch.  I just use a normal paper towel.


----------



## Russ88765

Ok, won't do it then- thanks for the heads up. Don't I need special solution for dissolving the paste like rubbing alcohol or something? I have seen guys use paper towels, but just want to be on the safe side. Thanks again.


----------



## 87dtna

I done this with literally over a couple hundred times and never had any issues.  Rubbing alcohol will not dissolve the paste.


----------



## Jet

Russ88765 said:


> Ok, won't do it then- thanks for the heads up. Don't I need special solution for dissolving the paste like rubbing alcohol or something? I have seen guys use paper towels, but just want to be on the safe side. Thanks again.



I usually use qtips to get off the majority of the paste, then use qtips/alcohol to clean off the remainder of the paste.


----------



## 87dtna

And how long does that take, a couple minutes?  5 seconds with a paper towel.


----------



## ScottALot

Rubbing alcohol doesn't dissolve it, it lifts it up... this way, the TIM isn't still inside small crevices and left behind. Use q-tips/swabs with alcohol and then wipe it off with a lint-free cloth. It's quick, easy, and effective.


----------



## 87dtna

If you have crevices that will leave behind TIM I'd say your CPU needs lapped pretty badly.


----------



## ScottALot

Microscopic...


----------



## Jet

87dtna said:


> If you have crevices that will leave behind TIM I'd say your CPU needs lapped pretty badly.





ScottALot said:


> Microscopic...



The same reason you need TIM in the first place.


----------



## Russ88765

Well, got the motherboard disassembled from everything and all packed up and ready to send off, along with the power supply. I hope they grant my rma request, otherwise i'm $400 in the whole and will need to buy the replacements. Guess it's in god's hands now.


----------



## zer0_c00l




----------



## Hsv_Man

Damn that's a clean setup zero modular certainly makes a difference that rig must keep seriously cool :good: to that.


----------



## zer0_c00l

yeah.it sure does


----------



## Shane

Very nice ZERO


----------



## zer0_c00l

Nevakonaza said:


> Very nice ZERO



Thanks . Nevakonaza


----------



## Kornowski

New PC 

Coolmasters HAF 922
Intel Core i5-2500k Quad Core 3.3Ghz
ASUS P8P67 PRO
8GB KINGSTON HYPER-X GENESIS DUAL-DDR3 1600MHz
2 x 8800GTS G92 in SLI
1TB WD Caviar Green 64MB cache
Corsair 650TX


----------



## linkin

Very Nice! People need to post pictures ehre more often


----------



## ScottALot

Nice job! I'm guessing your first upgrade will be the GPUs, correct?


----------



## 87dtna

8800gts 512mb's in SLI is a quite capable setup.  It's basically a 9800GX2.


----------



## Kornowski

I don't really game all that much and had them from the last build and didn't want to spend money on getting something new that I wasn't going to use and already had. They're there if I need 'em for gaming I guess though.


----------



## Gooberman

last pic at that house, i've moved now

Don't you love that tape? :3


----------



## wolfeking

My new setup. its in the specs below.


----------



## Kornowski

Two just wasn't enough...


----------



## mihir

wolfeking said:


> My new setup. its in the specs below.



Dude and I thought my cable management was worst.

You win.

Nice.

PS I dont see any specs.


----------



## 87dtna

Kornowski said:


> Two just wasn't enough...




Meh, all the same size is better  

5760x1080 FTW :good:


----------



## ScottALot

Kornowski said:


> Two just wasn't enough...


----------



## 87dtna

Rofl


----------



## wolfeking

mihir said:


> Dude and I thought my cable management was worst.
> 
> You win.
> 
> Nice.
> 
> PS I dont see any specs.


sorry, i changed my sig a couple of days after i posted that.


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Two just wasn't enough...



Lookin good dan,I have spare 19" LCD that i plan to make a stand for and mount it Vertical next to my 22" LCD (Horizontal)..they dont match obviusly but i dont care!


----------



## mihir

Kornowski said:


> Two just wasn't enough...



Nice.Pretty impressive config.How is that sli of 8800GTS working out for you?Is it a bottleneck or works just fine?


----------



## Kornowski

mihir said:


> Nice.Pretty impressive config.How is that sli of 8800GTS working out for you?Is it a bottleneck or works just fine?



Thanks, man. It's working just fine, doesn't seem to bottleneck much; though I haven't played that many games on it.


----------



## fastdude

Until I get a decent camera its fro my phones VGA one 

EDIT: I win the (lack of) cable management competition

Specs below


----------



## Shane

Il post a pic of mine tommorow when theres better light..not posted a pic in a while its changed quite alot cince the last time i posted.


----------



## mihir

Nevakonaza said:


> Il post a pic of mine tommorow when theres better light..not posted a pic in a while its changed quite alot cince the last time i posted.




knowing you no point posting a pic since you will lose the competetion.


fastdude said:


> *EDIT: I win the (lack of) cable management competition*







P.S Can VIP member see the edit posts.And what are the priveleges you guys get


----------



## mihir

Been working since 1:30pm 7:30pm.Cleaned the room and installed my new PSU and TRUE and did a little cable management although not great my back hurts like hell. But here it is.Also rearranged the table.
I know its not much cleaning but you should have seen my earlier table arrangement.























CoolermAster HAF 932 is a really hard case to clean once it becomes dusty all the holes are covered with dust and wont even get clean even with a hair dryer.


And about the New PSU.I know that it is of great quality but like my old PSU i can choose how many SATA power cables or molex power cable to attach but in this PSU all of the cables are already attached.I am not using 4 of those cables.

Idle 40-43C and Full Load - 65C


Ha

Ha

What do you think?


----------



## Rocko

> Idle 40-43C and Full Load - 65C
> 
> 
> Ha
> 
> Ha
> 
> What do you think?



I like it! That bad boy needs black internals though!


----------



## mihir

Rocko said:


> I like it! That bad boy needs black internals though!



Just today I was at the hardware store and was thinking of buying matte black spray paint but thought would make a thread of it here and then see what should I buy and then do it.?


----------



## Rocko

mihir said:


> Just today I was at the hardware store and was thinking of buying matte black spray paint but thought would make a thread of it here and then see what should I buy and then do it.?



I did it to my 922  

old pics, but same paint job.
http://www.computerforum.com/187153-haf-922-interior-paint.html


----------



## wolfeking

that case is just awesome. I am thinking of doing that with mine before I reassemble (pending GPU, Mobo, and CPU) now that I seen that.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

A Dell Inspiron 5150, 3.06 GHz Mobile Pentium 4, 512 MB DDR RAM, 50 GB HD. Running Windows XP and is currently my only PC for now until I get my desktop back from someplace.

BTW did I mention how much I positively LOVE PhotoBucket?


----------



## wolfeking

photobucket is awesome!!
thats a nice older laptop. how's it run these days?


----------



## lucasbytegenius

wolfeking said:


> photobucket is awesome!!
> thats a nice older laptop. how's it run these days?



Ok I guess, I really want to reinstall XP on it, got it with SP1 and the wireless ain't doing so good as it won't connect to WPA protected networks 
And I need more RAM to run Ubuntu, and plus Ubuntu won't install the wireless driver .
But it runs like mad


----------



## mihir

lucasbytegenius said:


> A Dell Inspiron 5150, 3.06 GHz Mobile Pentium 4, 512 MB DDR RAM, 50 GB HD. Running Windows XP and is currently my only PC for now until I get my desktop back from someplace.
> 
> BTW did I mention how much I positively LOVE PhotoBucket?



Whats the red thing on your mouse?TO play the buzzer round?

It looks like your mouse has the mumps


----------



## lucasbytegenius

mihir said:


> Whats the red thing on your mouse?TO play the buzzer round?
> 
> It looks like your mouse has the mumps



Dude...it's a trackball


----------



## mihir

lucasbytegenius said:


> Dude...it's a trackball



For a 300inch monitor?And for Gulliver?


----------



## lucasbytegenius

mihir said:


> For a 300inch monitor?And for Gulliver?



What? 
This is the most comfy mouse EVAR


----------



## mihir

lucasbytegenius said:


> What?
> This is the most comfy mouse EVAR



I dont know man the mouse looks extremely funny to me with that baboon's arse track ball.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

mihir said:


> I dont know man the mouse looks extremely funny to me with that baboon's arse track ball.



Dude...seriously...
Baboon's rears aren't that round


----------



## Alfreado

lucasbytegenius said:


> A Dell Inspiron 5150



I used to have one of them, it was my first laptop many moons ago when I first went to college, it was better made than anything I've had since, it took awful punishment with me hauling it all over the country


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Alfreado said:


> I used to have one of them, it was my first laptop many moons ago when I first went to college, it was better made than anything I've had since, it took awful punishment with me hauling it all over the country



Yeah it's pretty great, despite being bulky. Going to get more RAM for this thing, expand it to 1.5 GB.
If I could choose a laptop and money wasn't a problem, I'd go with a MacBook Pro however.


----------



## Alfreado

lucasbytegenius said:


> Yeah it's pretty great, despite being bulky. Going to get more RAM for this thing, expand it to 1.5 GB.
> If I could choose a laptop and money wasn't a problem, I'd go with a MacBook Pro however.



lol ah money... the cause of and the solution too, all of life's problems! I have some spares for that very laptop here in a bag if you ever need anything. The parts are no use to me or anyone I know so if you ever need anything for it let me know. I sold the ram and use the hdd as an external but I have most of the others bits


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Alfreado said:


> lol ah money... the cause of and the solution too, all of life's problems! I have some spares for that very laptop here in a bag if you ever need anything. The parts are no use to me or anyone I know so if you ever need anything for it let me know. I sold the ram and use the hdd as an external but I have most of the others bits



Alright cool  How good is the battery?


----------



## Alfreado

lucasbytegenius said:


> Alright cool  How good is the battery?



god I cant remember... not great id imagine!


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Alfreado said:


> god I cant remember... not great id imagine!



Yeah same here. According to OpenSUSE it's only got a 30% maximum capacity right now


----------



## lucasbytegenius

What model?


----------



## Ethan3.14159

ross88online said:


> Here is my Laptop.


Your own pics or it's a Compaq from Wal-mart.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

^lol naw it's most likely a Dell...rofl.


----------



## linux992

Here's mine. I built this just a few weeks ago, my 1st build ever.


----------



## Aastii

linux992 said:


> Here's mine. I built this just a few weeks ago, my 1st build ever.



Looking good, bit too flashy for my liking, but still nice.

what are the specs on it?

and also, a bit of cable management on those SATA/power cables wouldn't be a bad thing, but it is by no means cluttered in there. Good job :good:

=EDIT=

for mihir:











You can't tell too well from the picture, but the bottom fan is blowing up, the CPU is blowing up, HDD fan blowing up and the rear fan an exhaust. I, unfortunately, can't fit it to the top because they are 120mm slots, and that fan is 140mm, so won't fit


----------



## Shane

Dude take the plastic off the front 

Very nice case though.


----------



## mihir

Aastii said:


> Looking good, bit too flashy for my liking, but still nice.
> 
> what are the specs on it?
> 
> and also, a bit of cable management on those SATA/power cables wouldn't be a bad thing, but it is by no means cluttered in there. Good job :good:
> 
> =EDIT=
> 
> for mihir:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't tell too well from the picture, but the bottom fan is blowing up, the CPU is blowing up, HDD fan blowing up and the rear fan an exhaust. I, unfortunately, can't fit it to the top because they are 120mm slots, and that fan is 140mm, so won't fit



Oh I wanted to see your new case in action.
Love the case BTW.And how come your CPU cooler is the other way around I have never seen anyone with that kind of setting but I guess will work good for the GPU since extra cooling from the HSF 120mm.

And the Corsair PSUs EPS 8Pin Cable is so long going all the way up behind the case.

Nice setup really nice


----------



## Aastii

mihir said:


> Oh I wanted to see your new case in action.
> Love the case BTW.And how come your CPU cooler is the other way around I have never seen anyone with that kind of setting but I guess will work good for the GPU since extra cooling from the HSF 120mm.
> 
> And the Corsair PSUs EPS 8Pin Cable is so long going all the way up behind the case.
> 
> Nice setup really nice



2 reasons:

1. The CPU can only be orientated that way because of the clip design, rather than the 4 screws of the Intel CPU's, or of custom AMD brackets.

2. To keep with the airflow of the case, because it can't go front to back

It works really well though:

CPU @ 3.4GHz, 20 degrees idle, max 36 load

GPU @ 700/1500/1100 (626/1350/1050 stock), 45 stock, max 60 load, and that is with 50% fan at most. If I throw it up to 80% instead, it will drop to low 30's idle and 50 under load, but then I can hear my system. As it is now, everything is silent and nice and cold


----------



## linkin

Nice case man  but a couple of things:

You can rotate your cooler so the fan is drawing air from the drive bays, it's easy really. Just take off the cooler, rotate it so it's vertical and slide the lock through the heatpipes. It's a little harder to lock this way though, and it's not obvious you can even do it this way, I'm pretty sure that it won't be in the instructions either.

Brown is such an ugly colour for a motherboard 

Hide those cables underneath so they are not visible.

I decided the other day that my next case is going to be a Corsair 650D, unless the Storm Scout II comes out before I get the cash together


----------



## lucasbytegenius

@Aastii DUDE take that horrible saran wrap crap off the front!! IT DRIVES ME CRAZY WHEN I SEE THAT!!!!!!


----------



## kobaj

lucasbytegenius said:


> @Aastii DUDE take that horrible saran wrap crap off the front!! IT DRIVES ME CRAZY WHEN I SEE THAT!!!!!!



Same! 

The amount of my friends with that on their laptops and such, I just wonder why. Most friends answer "to protect it and make it look nice" by making it look even worse with saran wrap? Just rip it off, enjoy the cleanliness while it lasts, by the time its scratched up you'll be buying a new laptop anyway!


----------



## linkin

lucasbytegenius said:


> @Aastii DUDE take that horrible saran wrap crap off the front!! IT DRIVES ME CRAZY WHEN I SEE THAT!!!!!!



Whenever I get a new phone I keep the screen covers on it as long as possible. He just got it, so it's a shiny new toy, I assume he wants to keep it that way for as long as possible  There's nothing worse than scratching/dropping/breaking something you just bought


----------



## lucasbytegenius

kobaj said:


> Same!
> 
> The amount of my friends with that on their laptops and such, I just wonder why. Most friends answer "to protect it and make it look nice" by making it look even worse with saran wrap? Just rip it off, enjoy the cleanliness while it lasts, by the time its scratched up you'll be buying a new laptop anyway!



I know! My point exactly. I'm constantly ripping it off people's laptops when they're not looking. Seriously.



linkin said:


> Whenever I get a new phone I keep the screen covers on it as long as possible. He just got it, so it's a shiny new toy, I assume he wants to keep it that way for as long as possible  There's nothing worse than scratching/dropping/breaking something you just bought



It looks bad when you scratch that crap up. And it's annoying.

And it's not going to protect a case front from breaking or being dropped either. And about the only thing right now that could scratch that thing is the wheel of his chair, which that garbage will not protect from.

Yes, we're OCD about it


----------



## Russ88765

Agh that brown pcb.. How'd you get your cooler to clear the ram?


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Russ88765 said:


> Agh that brown pcb.. How'd you get your cooler to clear the ram?



What's wrong with brown? It's retro


----------



## Russ88765

Eh, it's not too bad and you probably won't see it 90% of the time. Cable management looks very good, if Astii ever got into the building business I would request him to be the builder. How are the temps in that case? It looks like it would be better suited for liquid than air cooling. It was one of the cases I was torn between when I cheaped out and got mine.


----------



## Aastii

I plan on keeping the case for a lot of years (unless something changes in my needs), and with a youngster running about the house, not going to be taking the plastic off any time soon 

@kobaj, a laptop and a case are a little different, I wouldn't care if my laptop got scratched, because of the reason you said, but when you drop 160 bones on a case, I'd rather keep it intact for a few years. That and most laptops aren't made of brushed aluminium, which the front of my case is, why attracts every single bit of dirt and grime and is a bitch to clean, and scratches super easy.

@Linkin:

The heatpipe design makes what you are saying possible, trust me, I've tried, that and the airflow through the hard drive bay is separate to the airflow through the main chambers, in the same way the airflow for the PSU is separate. There is solid steel between the drive bays and the main section, so air isn't getting through that.

I agree, the motherboard back colour isn't the best, but to be honest, the only time I have ever noticed is when people have commented on it on here 

The reason for not putting the cables through the back is 2 fold:

1. I won't be able to get the back panel on unless I do some ridiculous cable origami, with an 850W PSU, that is a hell of a lot of cables to play with, especially when non-modular

2. The hard drive cooling is designed to draw air up, through, and out of the back, that is what the little grill at the rear, on the left hand side is for:






which is right behind the motherboard, where all of my cables are, so it creates less resistance

That and as it is now, they don't exactly look awful, and don't obstruct airflow enough to have a negative impact.

And I would seriously recommend the Corsair over the CM case. Having used CM cases for previous builds I have done, I can say they are excellent, however Corsair are just in another league. The quality and the features you get, I would say are rivalled by very few, and only regularly by your top end brands like Lian Li and your higher end Silverstone cases. The only CM case I would use is the 690 II (I am in love with that case) or the ACTS 840.

@lucasbyte

I don't think you are understanding how impossible it is to dropped or knocked over. For one, as you can see it is next to a wall, and empty it weighs 20Kg. Fully loaded, it is close to 30, and when it is that large and stable, you aren't going to be picking it up to drop, or knocking it over any time soon.

It isn't dents that I am worried about either, I don't go whacking it with a hammer or anything, the worst I have done so far is turned my chair and hit the edge of the case with the plastic arm, which obviously won't leave a mark. 

The worry, as I said earlier in the post, is scratches and dirt. It isn't like steel where it doesn't show marks too badly, every single finger print and spec of dirt shows up, so I would be cleaning it every day. It is only a matter of using a lint-free cloth in the case of dirt, but finger prints, because of the oil and the rough surface, I would need to use alcohol/baby oil/vinegar instead every single time, and doing that daily to make it look at its prime doesn't come cheap with such a large surface.

Once I move out or my little sister grows up a bit and I can trust her around it more, the first thing I will be doing is whipping that plastic off, but for now, it is staying 

@russ

I already do build computers for part time work 

I agree it would e better suited to water cooling, however even on air it is a beast:

CPU:

Phenom II x3 720BE @ 3.2GHz (stock 2.8)

Idle - 20 degrees
Load - 35 degrees

GPU:

EVGA GTX 260 @ 700/1500/1100

Stock 260 - 576/1242/1000
EVGA Superclocked - 626/1350/1153

Idle - mid 40's
Load - 77-78 degrees

HDD's:

Samsung F3 500GB
WD Caviar Blue 320GB
Maxtor 5400RPM 200GB

all ~25 degrees

All fans at 1000RPM, except for CPU @ 800RPM

Using the 3 stock 140mm case fans + Scythe gentle typhoon 1450RPM, which is completely silent.

the GPU is with fan speed at 50%, where it is inaudible. If I crank it up to 70-80%, where you can hear the air moving, it is at 60 degrees under load.

I'm currently sat with my card folding, fan speed @ 65% at 66 degrees

Eventually, once I have the money, I will get a water cooling set up and expect to see temperatures drop some what, but also expect sound levels to remain unchanged, in so much as I still won't hear a thing 

I'm considering getting another couple Scythe Gentle Typhoon's to stick on the top as exhausts, move the 140mm fan on the back onto the free slot on the very bottom of the case, and it should increase the amount of airflow by a decent margin, and hopefully bring the temperatures down. I've heard that some people have had reverberation problems with any extra case fans though, but to be honest I can't see how. The complete toolless entry seems solid, every single panel is solid, so I would have to see it to fully believe it


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Hmm well ok then. But if she's a proper little girl then she's going to rip it off herself 

And btw the color of mboard don't matter


----------



## linux992

Aastii said:


> Looking good, bit too flashy for my liking, but still nice.
> 
> what are the specs on it?
> 
> and also, a bit of cable management on those SATA/power cables wouldn't be a bad thing, but it is by no means cluttered in there. Good job :good:



The specs are. 
Gigabyte GA-M68M-S2P mother board
AMD Athlon 64 x2
4gb ram
160gb sata hdd
Lite-on sata dvd/cd player
BTW nice computer build yourself


----------



## linkin

Aastii, It can be done, I've seen it before with the 212+

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/258023-29-installing-cooler-master-hyper

and a pic:

http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/7320/dsc02986p.jpg (link only cause it's huge and not resized)

and another: http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/9932/dsc02987p.jpg


----------



## 87dtna




----------



## lucasbytegenius

87dtna said:


>



Um...I AM SO FREAKING JEALOUS OF YOUR AWESOME UBER CUSTOM CASE!!!


----------



## danthrax

@ 87dtna

That thing is beautiful!  Well done sir.


----------



## Russ88765

Awesome rig 87dtna!


----------



## 87dtna

Thanks guys.  Check out the thermometer, it's on overload.....I guess -196c was too cold for it 

Was benching a Phenom II 955 at 5.8ghz.  Ran superPi 1m in under 12 seconds 

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2149930_87dtna_superpi_phenom_ii_x4_955_be_11sec_938ms


And for those curious, thats a Koolance V2 pot.


----------



## Aastii

linkin said:


> Aastii, It can be done, I've seen it before with the 212+
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/258023-29-installing-cooler-master-hyper
> 
> and a pic:
> 
> http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/7320/dsc02986p.jpg (link only cause it's huge and not resized)
> 
> and another: http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/9932/dsc02987p.jpg



I know it can be done with non-stock brackets, which is what all of those are using, I've done it before with other coolers. However, I am on the standard AM3 bracket, and you can not turn it so it is front to back. I'm not going to go and get another bracket either when I am already getting excellent temperatures, just so I can mount it the other way. I'm happy with it how it is now


----------



## Russ88765

Is there a danger of your computer breaking if it gets too cold?


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Russ88765 said:


> Is there a danger of your computer breaking if it gets too cold?



I don't think so...I think there's a certain heat level that some components have to reach in order to function, however.


----------



## Turbo10

Russ88765 said:


> Is there a danger of your computer breaking if it gets too cold?



yeah there is as the components can literally freeze, otherwise people would fill their computers up with liquid nitrogen willy nilly. Humidity can also damage components a lack of or too much. So computers need their porridge 'just right'


----------



## ScottALot

Russ88765 said:


> Is there a danger of your computer breaking if it gets too cold?



http://www.madshrimps.be/vbulletin/f9/cold-bug-cold-boot-67054/
http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/86980-whats-cold-bug.html

Some chips have a cold bug or cold boot issue. These cause the chips not to function properly or not boot at all when put under certain subzero temperatures. Intel chips are usually affected by this more often than AMD. "Computer breaking"? That's not such a problem if you remember to keep voltages somewhat low and fully insulate your board so it doesn't crack. EDIT: or condensation is an issue, too... water ain't friendly to computer guys unless it's directed through tubes.



lucasbytegenius said:


> I don't think so...I think there's a certain heat level that some components have to reach in order to function, however.



Yep, there's the cold boot level of heat that you have to pass. However, if your chip doesn't have cold boot issues, there's still the problem of approaching absolute zero (Liquid helium) that presents sluggish performance due to silicon not working as a semiconductor at those temperatures. However, if you were benchmarking and kept a constant heat level inside the chip, liquid helium might not negatively affect the chip.


----------



## 87dtna

There's insulation all around the socket and underneath the board as well, you just can't see it.  You really only want the CPU itself getting that cold.

Phenom II chips do not have a cold bug, but pretty much all intel chips do.  I was also benching an E6600 and an E6400 and they would both cold bug around -122c.  So I tried to keep the pot around -100 to -115c while benching.  Consequently I had to pour a few drops on LN2 every ~30 seconds to maintain that temperature so it was a major PITA.  But I did manage a ~103% overclock.  Stock 2.4ghz, I managed 4.9ghz   And the voltage was still way low, if I had a better board to bench on I'd have been well over 5ghz.


----------



## mihir

Aastii said:


> Looking good, bit too flashy for my liking, but still nice.
> 
> what are the specs on it?
> 
> and also, a bit of cable management on those SATA/power cables wouldn't be a bad thing, but it is by no means cluttered in there. Good job :good:
> 
> =EDIT=
> 
> *for mihir*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't tell too well from the picture, but the bottom fan is blowing up, the CPU is blowing up, HDD fan blowing up and the rear fan an exhaust. I, unfortunately, can't fit it to the top because they are 120mm slots, and that fan is 140mm, so won't fit



I am sorry for my first reply since my mind was not in it because while I was posting it a pretty girl called me outside to talk to me so I didnt have my heart in it and since you posted the pictures for me.:good:


That is an awesome case.I would think about it for my next upgrade but for now I am still not over my Fancy looking case and playing with its lighting.

That is a nice setup of the HSF.That way the GPU PCB remains really cool.
Why haven't you used PUSH-PULL config with that Cooler.

I wanted to ask How come your memory remains that cool?


I love the HDD fan just like my HAF 932 but both 90Degrees rotated.
Love the Cable management too BTW.
THe case is HUGE!!!!!!

I love the fact that the 4 pin motherboard wire is so long.Which makes it good since you can take it from the rear of the motherboard.

I don't know about AMD.But in my motherboard manual it states that the Memory should occupy alternate DIMMs for optimum performance.


AND PS. You have a coin on the floor maybe get a coke with it.


----------



## Aastii

mihir said:


> I am sorry for my first reply since my mind was not in it because while I was posting it a pretty girl called me outside to talk to me so I didnt have my heart in it and since you posted the pictures for me.:good:
> 
> 
> That is an awesome case.I would think about it for my next upgrade but for now I am still not over my Fancy looking case and playing with its lighting.
> 
> That is a nice setup of the HSF.That way the GPU PCB remains really cool.
> Why haven't you used PUSH-PULL config with that Cooler.
> 
> I wanted to ask How come your memory remains that cool?
> 
> 
> I love the HDD fan just like my HAF 932 but both 90Degrees rotated.
> Love the Cable management too BTW.
> THe case is HUGE!!!!!!
> 
> I love the fact that the 4 pin motherboard wire is so long.Which makes it good since you can take it from the rear of the motherboard.
> 
> I don't know about AMD.But in my motherboard manual it states that the Memory should occupy alternate DIMMs for optimum performance.
> 
> 
> AND PS. You have a coin on the floor maybe get a coke with it.



lol  You could get an 800D then, the exact same case, but you have hot-swappable hard drives, which are the same but you can slide them out from a door at the front, and they have a side window, so you can se your pretty lights.

I haven't used push/pull because the only other 120mm fan I have (actually sat behind my case, but you can't see it in the pic) is spliced, and I aint using it again because it has previously fried a fan header on another board because the tape I used slid down and the wires shorted. It I get some more shrink wrap to properly cover it, I may use it again, but until then, not risking it. 

Also, it is again down to the design of the AM3 mounting system. I used to have 2 on there, but that was before I put it on, or rather realised I couldn't because the fan was obstructing the clip. I could put one on and just raise it, but until I get a few more 120mm fans, that won't be happening

My memory remains that cool because of very good airflow over it. Though it doesn't have a dedicated fan, there is a lot of air movement through the main chamber

The long CPU cable isn't from the PSU, though the PSU one is very long, the case itself comes with an extension, because, from Corsair themselves, they realise that most power supplies won't have cables that long, so they will fix that for you.

And finally for the memory, it varies from board to board, it isn't an AMD thing. Some boards (Intel and AMD) have it where you must have memory in slots 1 and 3 or 2 and 4 to be in dual channel, some have it, like my board, where they must be in 1 and 2, or 3 and 4. Just look in the manual, or look on the board itself, it will say something like:

A-1
A-2
B-1
B-2

where both A slots work together, and both B slots work together, and they relate to the position of the DIMM slots, so in that case, it would be like my board where the sticks go closest together. You can also just look at the colours, when there are different coloured DIMM slots, the same colour = work together


----------



## mihir

Aastii said:


> lol  You could get an 800D then, the exact same case, but you have hot-swappable hard drives, which are the same but you can slide them out from a door at the front, and they have a side window, so you can se your pretty lights.
> 
> I haven't used push/pull because the only other 120mm fan I have (actually sat behind my case, but you can't see it in the pic) is spliced, and I aint using it again because it has previously fried a fan header on another board because the tape I used slid down and the wires shorted. It I get some more shrink wrap to properly cover it, I may use it again, but until then, not risking it.
> 
> Also, it is again down to the design of the AM3 mounting system. I used to have 2 on there, but that was before I put it on, or rather realised I couldn't because the fan was obstructing the clip. I could put one on and just raise it, but until I get a few more 120mm fans, that won't be happening
> 
> My memory remains that cool because of very good airflow over it. Though it doesn't have a dedicated fan, there is a lot of air movement through the main chamber
> 
> The long CPU cable isn't from the PSU, though the PSU one is very long, the case itself comes with an extension, because, from Corsair themselves, they realise that most power supplies won't have cables that long, so they will fix that for you.
> 
> And finally for the memory, it varies from board to board, it isn't an AMD thing. Some boards (Intel and AMD) have it where you must have memory in slots 1 and 3 or 2 and 4 to be in dual channel, some have it, like my board, where they must be in 1 and 2, or 3 and 4. Just look in the manual, or look on the board itself, it will say something like:
> 
> A-1
> A-2
> B-1
> B-2
> 
> where both A slots work together, and both B slots work together, and they relate to the position of the DIMM slots, so in that case, it would be like my board where the sticks go closest together. You can also just look at the colours, when there are different coloured DIMM slots, the same colour = work together



Didn't know it differs from board to board.For me the setting is A1-B1-C1.
I think alternate is better to have since more space and lesser heat.But wouldn't make much of a difference.


The 800D is pretty good.But right now the case is last in my upgrade strategy.I am looking forward to a three-4 monitor setup.So AMD will be the way to go.
I will try to get a monitor every 4 months or so.Each 22 inch Dell LED monitor TN costing around $170.
after 2 monitors will get a new GPU with eyefinity.


----------



## Aastii

mihir said:


> Didn't know it differs from board to board.For me the setting is A1-B1-C1.
> I think alternate is better to have since more space and lesser heat.But wouldn't make much of a difference.
> 
> 
> The 800D is pretty good.But right now the case is last in my upgrade strategy.I am looking forward to a three-4 monitor setup.So AMD will be the way to go.
> I will try to get a monitor every 4 months or so.Each 22 inch Dell LED monitor TN costing around $170.
> after 2 monitors will get a new GPU with eyefinity.



Nvidia offer multiple monitor support you know, simialr to Eyefinity (called 3D Vision Surround), so don't go limiting your options in the future. Obviously if AMD has the better option for you at the time, don't even think about the decision because it will be obvious what to do, but don't go limiting your possible options


----------



## CrayonMuncher

This is my rig lol.






Seriously though i will put some pictures up when i get a camera.


----------



## danthrax

innercx said:


> This is my rig lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though i will put some pictures up when i get a camera.



You must be rich!  Unless your BP and that is the "before" pic...


----------



## mihir

Aastii said:


> Nvidia offer multiple monitor support you know, simialr to Eyefinity (called 3D Vision Surround), so don't go limiting your options in the future. Obviously if AMD has the better option for you at the time, don't even think about the decision because it will be obvious what to do, but don't go limiting your possible options



I don't know of any NVIDIA cards with 3 video outputs and I don't want to use a multiple card config.

If NVIDIA releases something in the future then I will look into it.
As you know I am not a brand biased guy.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

innercx said:


> This is my rig lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though i will put some pictures up when i get a camera.



I told ya you should have used that other heatsink and combination...now look


----------



## 87dtna

mihir said:


> I don't know of any NVIDIA cards with 3 video outputs and I don't want to use a multiple card config.
> 
> If NVIDIA releases something in the future then I will look into it.
> As you know I am not a brand biased guy.




Uhh, all gtx500 series?  

Even the cheap gtx550's all have 3 ports and support 3d surround.  Just spent a few minutes looking on newegg, I cannot find a 500 series card that doesn't have atleast 3 ports.


----------



## mihir

87dtna said:


> Uhh, all gtx500 series?
> 
> Even the cheap gtx550's all have 3 ports and support 3d surround.  Just spent a few minutes looking on newegg, I cannot find a 500 series card that doesn't have atleast 3 ports.



Oh Ok.
Because when I was seeing a review of the HD6970 on youtube he said that you would need to sli for a 3 monitor setup on NVIDIA.That misguided me.
So lesson learned do not believe linustechtips.


----------



## Aastii

mihir said:


> I don't know of any NVIDIA cards with 3 video outputs and I don't want to use a multiple card config.
> 
> If NVIDIA releases something in the future then I will look into it.
> As you know I am not a brand biased guy.



200 series onwards support 3 monitor set ups, and there are cards from the 200, 400 and just about all of the 500 that have 3 or more outputs


----------



## Shane

87dtna said:


>



Love that test bench case! 

What do you think of those GTX460 768mb ?I think they are quite good cards...You should get another for SLI.


----------



## 87dtna

Thanks!

Yeah gtx 460's are awesome cards, the 768mb is definitely a superior bang for the buck card.  I paid $90 shipped for it


----------



## Shane

The only thing that the 460 768mb let me down on was the nvidia sled demo,It just would not run smootly at all :/
But then again that was back on my Q6600 system @ 3.5Ghz....but i cant see why it wouldnt run good :/


----------



## linkin

I wish Bulldozer was here so I could buy new stuff and post purdy picturees


----------



## Rocko

linkin said:


> I wish Bulldozer was here so I could buy new stuff and post purdy picturees



+1

I vowed to myself not to buy anything for my rig unless something goes bad until I purchase my bulldozer CPU and board.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

sorry about quality my phone is rubbish and iv not got a camera


----------



## 87dtna

Get rid of all the IDE stuff, makes a huge difference it cable management and general tidiness of the case inside.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

whas the ide stuff?

i didnt build this i bought it built off someone lol so im still getting my head round the ins and out


----------



## 87dtna

You!  lol

Looks like there's an IDE hard drive, replace it with a SATA drive to get rid of that big grey ribbon cable.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

ahhh, erm...yeh still sort of confused :/

lol

so the hardrive i have in there is the IDE? and a sata drive would let me get rid og the big grey thing?

how would i put all my stuff onto a new SATA drive and owuld it mean reinstalling windows or having to delete all my stuff


----------



## 87dtna

I can't really tell, it may be the CD/DVD drive thats on the IDE.

In your last pic, if you look at the top left, the small red cable is SATA.  In the bottom left, is whatever is running on the huge grey ribbon IDE cable.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

ahh its the cd/dvd  drive lol, the pictures upside down , i couldt be bothered to rotate it


----------



## 87dtna

Well thats certainly a lot cheaper and easier to replace with a SATA unit.

About $20 on newegg and you're good.  Sata cables are cheap, and you may need a Molex 4 pin to sata style power cable adapter.

This one is $22 with free shipping.  Sometimes they come with sata cables sometimes they do not.  My suggestion is to just order the drive itself and see if it comes with one.  If not, go to your local PC store, or even Best Buy or something and pick one up.  This is all of course assuming you don't have any extra ones laying around.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827135204


----------



## SuperDuperMe

sata cd/dvd drive :O

( i act shocked as if i never knew but i dont know anything)

is there anything else i can improve in the cas eon the cheap to ensure its neat, clean and cool


----------



## 87dtna

Not really, beyond that you need a total rig overhaul since you're on a dead socket   Socket 775 is pretty old, some of the chips I'd still consider OK but not an E6600.

What motherboard is in there anyway?


----------



## SuperDuperMe

its in my sig, the asus

im planning an overhaul next year sometime, want to move to an amd of somesort, new gou, new mobo, cpu ram, think ill be ok with powersupply and case


----------



## 87dtna

Yeah PSU and case are fine.

Really depends on your budget whether AMD or intel.  Of course, a year makes a big difference too.  By then I'm sure intel's sandy bridge stuff will be cheap, a 2500k probably like $100.


----------



## Bacon

Its not finished yet, but:










I gotta hook up another fan to the heatsink and I have a fan controller coming still. Thing is loud as hell now lol.

Theres 4x 200mm fans, 3x120mm, and 1x140mm


----------



## linkin

Looks nice


----------



## Bacon

linkin said:


> Looks nice



Thanks.

Finished product:


----------



## linkin

Decided to buy a new case in the future and sell the scout. So here's how I'm running at the moment:
















Bad cable management? No problem, just turn off the lights:


----------



## Turbo10

lold, who needs a case anyway? they are overrated


----------



## linkin

Turbo10 said:


> lold, who needs a case anyway? they are overrated





It also dropped my idle temps to 20c on gpu and cpu. It's cold in my room


----------



## Shane

Nice system Linkin,How you enjoying that SSD? Huge diffrence from a standard hard drive eh? ;D

Ive been thinking of replacing my case,And getting a LIAN LI PC-T60B Test Bench instead.






My 6950 runs quite hot in my case (60c idle.)

Could do with sticking an aftermarket cooler in my 6950 but it would void warrenty stright away. :/


----------



## linkin

Nevakonaza said:


> Nice system Linkin,How you enjoying that SSD? Huge diffrence from a standard hard drive eh? ;D
> 
> Ive been thinking of replacing my case,And getting a LIAN LI PC-T60B Test Bench instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 6950 runs quite hot in my case (60c idle.)
> 
> Could do with sticking an aftermarket cooler in my 6950 but it would void warrenty stright away. :/



All my ATI/AMD cards have idled hot. like above 40c. It's strange. I dunno about test benches, I wanna get a Corsair 650D. And I wouldn't go back to a HDD for boot for anything in the world.


----------



## bmx4637

Here's my one month old baby :gun:


----------



## 87dtna

red x's dude



Phase on a gtx460=good


----------



## linkin

87dtna said:


> red x's dude
> 
> 
> 
> Phase on a gtx460=good



Is that as high as your memory clocks go on the 460? I run mine at 1060


----------



## 87dtna

No heat sinks, didn't want to push it.  Core clock is much more gain.


----------



## ScottALot

Core clock of only 1040? My Hawk can sometimes pull 1000 on air, normally it stays at 975.


----------



## 87dtna

Thats a 1gb model....the 768's don't clock as well.  The highest core clock vantage stable on hwbot for the 768mb gtx460 is 1100mhz, the highest core clock for a 1gb is 1400mhz.

I'm at a 35% overclock.....you are at 22% overclock


----------



## G3N1US!

This is the inside of my Current Comp.^^^






Here she is on the outside^^^^


----------



## 87dtna

Hmm, lots of dust build up in that heatsink there....


----------



## linkin




----------



## 87dtna

What happened to your 460?


----------



## linkin

87dtna said:


> What happened to your 460?



It helped pay for the new motherboard and power supply. Don't worry, the guy I sold it to is folding on it 

But anyway, I discovered that my memory kit is not on the supported list of my motherboard, which is why running it at anything higher than 1333mhz at any voltage or timings results in only half of it being available. Windows goes "RAM: 4GB (1.99GB usable)


----------



## 87dtna

I doubt thats the reason.....try swapping the sticks over to the other two slots.  Perhaps the ram itself just can't handle the higher speed.  Lower end sticks are like that sometimes.

Also, the IMC's on the Athlon II's aren't very good.  It's hard to find a deneb Phenom II that'll run 1600 ram with tight timings.  Only the Thubans and a very select few deneb's can do it.  But all the athlon II's have weak IMC's.


----------



## linkin

87dtna said:


> I doubt thats the reason.....try swapping the sticks over to the other two slots.  Perhaps the ram itself just can't handle the higher speed.  Lower end sticks are like that sometimes.
> 
> Also, the IMC's on the Athlon II's aren't very good.  It's hard to find a deneb Phenom II that'll run 1600 ram with tight timings.  Only the Thubans and a very select few deneb's can do it.  But all the athlon II's have weak IMC's.



I have tried it all. Upping every single voltage I can think of, timings at default, everything at default, etc etc etc. It's a newish board, and I submitted a support thingo to ASRock. But at the very least I tried. Oh and there are also C3 Athlons, some 635's are, but mine isn't, and all the 640/645's are C3


----------



## 87dtna

C2 and C3 doesn't matter that much, only the E0 stepping thubans can handle the higher speeds and/or tighter timings.  
Usually the phenom II C3's can handle 1600 with loose timings, so the combination of yours being a C2 and also an Athlon is just a double whammy and inevitably a weak IMC.  I had a 955 that could do 1600 7-8-7 but no further or tighter timings, when my 1055t could do 5-6-5 on the same sticks.

So like I said, it's either the IMC or the sticks themselves, not the board causing any issues.  Corsair is one of the most accepted brands, plus memory support lists are bogus anyway.  The list is usually very short and I almost never have had ''officially'' supported ram in any boards.


----------



## linkin

87dtna said:


> C2 and C3 doesn't matter that much, only the E0 stepping thubans can handle the higher speeds and/or tighter timings.
> Usually the phenom II C3's can handle 1600 with loose timings, so the combination of yours being a C2 and also an Athlon is just a double whammy and inevitably a weak IMC.  I had a 955 that could do 1600 7-8-7 but no further or tighter timings, when my 1055t could do 5-6-5 on the same sticks.
> 
> So like I said, it's either the IMC or the sticks themselves, not the board causing any issues.  Corsair is one of the most accepted brands, plus memory support lists are bogus anyway.  The list is usually very short and I almost never have had ''officially'' supported ram in any boards.



Explain to me then why the sticks worked at the exact same settings on my previous board


----------



## 87dtna

You're saying they ran 1600 fine on a different board?

Thats really weird then for XMS3's.


----------



## linkin

87dtna said:


> You're saying they ran 1600 fine on a different board?
> 
> Thats really weird then for XMS3's.



Yeah. Not 1600 but 1666 with 7-9-7-24 with 1.8v. I try the same thing on this new board and it hangs at the BIOS or only reports single channel mode and only half of it useable in windows. Go figure. 1600 won't work either. Well it works as in it boots fine, but UEFI reports single channel and I still have the problem of windows only using half of it.


----------



## Aastii

Do you have the latest BIOS update? You should be on 1.2. If not, it may have added compatibility with certain DIMMs (though not listed), so it may be an idea to try it

http://www.asrock.com/MB/download.asp?Model=890GX Extreme4 R2.0&o=BIOS


----------



## 87dtna

Good catch Aastii, that bios was only released a week ago.  Could work.


----------



## claptonman

my nice little set up:






Ugly Case:





More ugly case:





Beautiful inside!


----------



## mihir

Thats a pretty nice case mod you did there.Really good. 

But that bulge for the HDD slots makes your PC look pregnant 
JK LOL

And is that an Acer monitor??


----------



## 87dtna

Holy wires everywhere batman!


----------



## claptonman

mihir said:


> Thats a pretty nice case mod you did there.Really good.
> 
> But that bulge for the HDD slots makes your PC look pregnant
> JK LOL
> 
> And is that an Acer monitor??



Yeah, before it had a big piece of plastic over it, but that's when I had a pentium 4 and ATI 1950pro. I only had the two fans in back, one for air in, other air out. Now I took out the extra spacers for the drive, have 3 fans blowing in, and 2 blowing out. Incredible airflow.

And yup, Acer, as it says in my sig.



87dtna said:


> Holy wires everywhere batman!



Yeah, got a lot of fans in there...


----------



## mihir

claptonman said:


> And yup, Acer, as it says in my sig.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, got a lot of fans in there...




No Sig 

He mean your cable management needs improvement.


----------



## 87dtna

Fans don't work real affectively when they're trying to pull/push air through a mess of wires


----------



## claptonman

mihir said:


> No Sig
> 
> He mean your cable management needs improvement.



Yeah, I just changed it, haha.

And my CPU stays at a constant 36c and my GPU at about 40c on idle. Cables don't get in the way that much.


----------



## 87dtna

claptonman said:


> Yeah, I just changed it, haha.
> 
> And my CPU stays at a constant 36c and my GPU at about 40c on idle. Cables don't get in the way that much.




Idle temps don't mean much, whats load temps?

What if clearing the mess of wires would make you idle at 32c and 36c?  4c drop at idle is likely around a 10c drop in load temps.


----------



## Jet

Just swapped my old GTS250 for two 5830s.


----------



## linkin

Nice. What's performance like with the dual 5830's? You done any benching?

EDIT: I see you don't have a crossfire connector  I also see RAM. You running G.Skill PI sticks? I know that heatsink anywhere


----------



## Shane

Looks good Jet,I like what you did to the Corsair Cpu cooler


----------



## mihir

Nice rig there Jet.
Let me guess the modifications you did on the H50
New Tubing
New Liquid
And another fan on the radiator.

How many did I get right??


----------



## linkin

I haven't posted here in a while (lack of major changes!) so here goes:






I really hope to get a new desk soon. I don't like this one anymore.






I hope to buy a Corsair 600T White Edition as well, I just love the look of it!














I moved the sound card right up the top and didn't bother plugging in the front panel audio, I never use it anyway. The wireless card went in the bottom most PCI slot.






I hope a 600T will help me better manage those cables. The scout is showing its age


----------



## mihir

Looks really nice man. 
Why? the scout is really good.But the Corsair 600T is awesome.
And how come you have so many cables under the HDD even though your PSU is modular. Do you think everything connected??


----------



## linkin

mihir said:


> Looks really nice man.
> Why? the scout is really good.But the Corsair 600T is awesome.
> And how come you have so many cables under the HDD even though your PSU is modular. Do you think everything connected??



Yeah I left all the cables connected. I need all of the SATA ones due to spacing, and when I got the PSU they were all plugged in anyway, plus I don't want to go digging around in boxes for the cables when I actually get a graphics card


----------



## laznz1

linkin said:


> (


loving the case stickers!


----------



## linkin

laznz1 said:


> loving the case stickers!



Oddly enough I pulled them all off right after taking those pictures. I'm more after the sleek red and black look than the covered in stickers one. I still want to find green-led fans to replace the red ones.


----------



## BurningSkyline

linkin said:


> Yeah I left all the cables connected. I need all of the SATA ones due to spacing, and when I got the PSU they were all plugged in anyway, plus I don't want to go digging around in boxes for the cables when I actually get a graphics card



Weren't you running a GTX 460?


----------



## linkin

BurningSkyline said:


> Weren't you running a GTX 460?



I was, but it funded my upgrade to an AM3+ board, better PSU and a 955. Waiting for tax time, which is soon, for a good GPU. The 7000 series and perhaps the next generation of nvidia cards are just around the corner. If all else fails, I'll just buy two 6870's or something


----------



## Jet

linkin said:


> Nice. What's performance like with the dual 5830's? You done any benching?
> 
> EDIT: I see you don't have a crossfire connector  I also see RAM. You running G.Skill PI sticks? I know that heatsink anywhere



No crossfire connector yet--can't find mine! Right now I'm doing bitcoin with them, so it's not that bit of a deal to not have the connector. It'll be fun to see how it benches!

Yep--G.Skill PI DDR3 1600 7-8-7-24 1.5V sticks, with some OCZ Gold stuck in between.



Nevakonaza said:


> Looks good Jet,I like what you did to the Corsair Cpu cooler



Thanks!



mihir said:


> Nice rig there Jet.
> Let me guess the modifications you did on the H50
> New Tubing
> New Liquid
> And another fan on the radiator.
> 
> How many did I get right??



All of the above....but look again. There are two H50s--the one pump on the CPU, the other in the drive bay. Also, there is the radiator on the back of the case next to the CPU, as well as the one on the bottom of the case next to the PSU. The radiator is some PVC pipe and fittings in the drive bay just out of sight. 

Cost effective to buy two H50s? No, but I had one and then got another with leaking hoses. Getting air out of 1/4" hoses is a pain, but it works good! Had dual fans on both radiators for a while until a second fan on the lower radiator won't fit due to the extra power connector for the second GPU.


----------



## mihir

Jet said:


> No crossfire connector yet--can't find mine! Right now I'm doing bitcoin with them, so it's not that bit of a deal to not have the connector. It'll be fun to see how it benches!
> 
> Yep--G.Skill PI DDR3 1600 7-8-7-24 1.5V sticks, with some OCZ Gold stuck in between.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> All of the above....but look again. There are two H50s--the one pump on the CPU, the other in the drive bay. Also, there is the radiator on the back of the case next to the CPU, as well as the one on the bottom of the case next to the PSU. The radiator is some PVC pipe and fittings in the drive bay just out of sight.
> 
> Cost effective to buy two H50s? No, but I had one and then got another with leaking hoses. Getting air out of 1/4" hoses is a pain, but it works good! Had dual fans on both radiators for a while until a second fan on the lower radiator won't fit due to the extra power connector for the second GPU.




So the waterblock CPU is connected to two radiators ??
If not then what about the other waterblock.What is it connected to to?


----------



## Jet

mihir said:


> So the waterblock CPU is connected to two radiators ??
> If not then what about the other waterblock.What is it connected to to?



Reservoir, Pump/Block (just an extra booster pump), Lower Radiator, CPU Pump/Block, Back Radiator, Reservoir.

The extra pump/block is just there for a booster--people have had H50s burn out when they try to connect to more than one radiator--so I figured I might as well play it safe.


----------



## BurningSkyline

linkin said:


> Oddly enough I pulled them all off right after taking those pictures. I'm more after the sleek red and black look than the covered in stickers one. I still want to find green-led fans to replace the red ones.



Green LED fans look awesome on the scout. :good:


----------



## linkin

Overclock + Bench time :good:


----------



## Buzz1927

So what are the temps like at the frequency in your sig? Cpu-z is showing 3.2


----------



## linkin

Oh that was at stock, bout 54c now.


----------



## Shane

54c load temps?

Not bad. You should stick another fan on that Rad and do Push/Pull.


----------



## linkin

Nevakonaza said:


> 54c load temps?
> 
> Not bad. You should stick another fan on that Rad and do Push/Pull.



I plan to 

2xScythe Gentle Typhoon 1850RPM as push/pull, intake


----------



## pwlljakob

HP Pavilion a1224n




















Yeah I Know The Lighting Isnt Great It Would Be better If the flash on my camera would turn on...
Compaq Evo N600c


----------



## mihir

The old HP PC cases looked really good.I mean they looked completely Business.
Actually when I was planning to buy my second PC my options were either assembling one with a P4 or an Athlon or going with an HP.

I wanted to go with the HP because of the looks and everything and the config wasn't bad either but then it was 2.5 times the cost of the assembled PC so did not get the HP


----------



## Intel_man

mihir said:


> The old HP PC cases looked really good.I mean they looked completely Business.
> Actually when I was planning to buy my second PC my options were either assembling one with a P4 or an Athlon or going with an HP.
> 
> I wanted to go with the HP because of the looks and everything and the config wasn't bad either but then it was 2.5 times the cost of the assembled PC so did not get the HP



You should be glad you didn't go with the HP. I have one of those, the interior is a pain in the ass to work with.


----------



## mihir

Yeah I know.
I have been working on a few College HP computers and the arrangement of components was completely alien to me.
I do not why they do that instead of following the regular standard.


----------



## BurningSkyline

mihir said:


> Yeah I know.
> I have been working on a few College HP computers and the arrangement of components was completely alien to me.
> I do not why they do that instead of following the regular standard.



Hey Mirhir, you got any pics of your rig? I'm curious to see 

I've wanted to see a HAF 932 with Blue LED's


----------



## mihir

Will post up my new setup soon.
Will take some decent pictures sine as of now my table is pretty cluttered up.

And since my mom is coming in a day I have to clean it up anyways.
Will post after cleaning up.
Till then here is a teaser.
http://www.computerforum.com/176990-haf-932-lighting-change.html#post1486431


----------



## linkin

So I just got home from a 8-10 hour travel *phew*

Anyway:











Ahhh... mes beaux bébés

Temps sitting at 21c idle so far, with fresh paste and all.


----------



## Aastii

linkin said:


> So I just got home from a 8-10 hour travel *phew*
> 
> Anyway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh... mes beaux bébés
> 
> Temps sitting at 21c idle so far, with fresh paste and all.



If you don't mind my asking, how much did the entire cooling set up cost you?


----------



## linkin

Aastii said:


> If you don't mind my asking, how much did the entire cooling set up cost you?



$157 for everything, fans, cooler, paste, arcticlean, the lot 

Load temps are steady at 51c so far. With the stock fan on a quiet setting, temps were 59c

I'm upping all the cooling gear because we will moving to a (slightly) warmer area in the near future.

Edit: oh and:

[yt]um1V6ctDzbA[/yt]


----------



## The_Other_One

I'm not dead...honestly   Perhaps I'll try to be a little more active here...just so many computer problems to deal with on a daily basis now that I'm a tech   But at any rate, my desktop has gotten a nice little overhaul.

Basic specs:
Intel i7-970 3.2GHz (stock)
Cooler Master V8
6GB RAM
eVGA GTX460 768MB
Random DVD-RW
WD Caviar Black 500GB
Seagate 7200.12 500GB
Corsair 650w PSU

For those wondering, I have overclocked the CPU.  I had it around 3.8GHz I think and it would boot to Windows.  But for those of you who've used a 970, you'd know they're plenty darn fast stock   So no overclocking for now.  I also have all the fans running on low speeds; this is probably now the most quiet compute I've ever made.  So I'm trying to keep the heat down.

I do plan on upgrading some more soon.  I'm seriously considering an SSD, followed by 12GB of RAM and maybe a BD-Burner.  But for now, this is overkill for what I do most of the time 

Hmm...  And since I couldn't find the laptop thread right off, I'll make a post about it too.

My primary laptop now (once again) is my old Dell Inspiron 1420.  After sitting in my closet for a few months, I gave it a MAJOR overhaul.  Total upgrade only cost me about $45 so I can't complain too much 

Intel Core2 Duo T6500 2.1GHz
4GB DDR2
250GB HD (I have a 500GB I might throw in)
DVD-RW/BD-ROM
Intel 4965AGN
Built in bluetooth
Running Windows 7 x64

In other words, just about everything has been upgraded.  All that is left, I'd like to find a 1440x900 screen and wouldn't mind finding a new board with the dedicated Geforce 8400.  Those aside, this thing is just about as maxed out as it can get


----------



## linkin

That's very cool, at first glance I thought that card was a 480 from the writing on it, then I noticed it's much too short 

I will be getting a 570 with a thermalright shaman cooler in the next few days.

Tell me why you have 6GB though  pretty sure it won't run in dual channel


----------



## salvage-this

I think there a few 1366 motherboards that will run triple channel memory but only have 4 slots for ram.  So three and connected and one is left as a single.  I know Intel does this on some of their boards.

@The_Other_One- Great to see you online again.  Congrats on the new setup!


----------



## linkin

salvage-this said:


> I think there a few 1366 motherboards that will run triple channel memory but only have 4 slots for ram.  So three and connected and one is left as a single.  I know Intel does this on some of their boards.
> 
> @The_Other_One- Great to see you online again.  Congrats on the new setup!



Nice catch, I didn't notice he had a 1366 chip. Still never seen an X58 board with four slots... always six.


----------



## salvage-this

Thanks.    I was a bit confused when I saw it for the first time myself.  Seems like it would make more sense just to have 3 slots if not six.


----------



## skidude

Really clean setup there, looks excellent. What kind of case is that?


----------



## 87dtna

Looks like a Gigabyte EX58-UD3R board, they had 4 slots.  The 1 slot is basically worthless.

The EX58 was replaced by the X58A-UD3R, which was a much better board overall.  Better phase design (revision 2.0 anyway), 6 slots, and can also tri-SLI/Fire.


----------



## The_Other_One

87dtna got it.  It's 4 slots but it's pointless if you're running triple channel.  I actually have a UD5R in my other system I've considered swapping out, but it's a bit quirky...  This board has been fine though so I'll just deal with it.

Thanks for the compliments too, everyone.  I still wish I could have kept the P4 cable hidden but the top fan was a too low   It caused stress on the MOSFET heatsinks

Oh, and the case is a Xion something or other...  My girlfriend got it for me because it was red and black.  Not quite up to Antec standards, but it's a pretty nice looking case.


----------



## linkin

I don't know where you've been but antec keep releasing cases with terrible features, looks, and cable management 

My GTX 570 and cooler for it are all paid for, so I'll post pics of those when they arrive.


----------



## claptonman

Looks good, can't wait to post pics when I build mine with actual cable management.


----------



## 87dtna

The_Other_One said:


> 87dtna got it.  It's 4 slots but it's pointless if you're running triple channel.  I actually have a UD5R in my other system I've considered swapping out, but it's a bit quirky...  This board has been fine though so I'll just deal with it.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments too, everyone.  I still wish I could have kept the P4 cable hidden but the top fan was a too low   It caused stress on the MOSFET heatsinks
> 
> Oh, and the case is a Xion something or other...  My girlfriend got it for me because it was red and black.  Not quite up to Antec standards, but it's a pretty nice looking case.



That case looks very similar to the cooler master 690 II advanced I had.


----------



## Aastii

linkin said:


> $157 for everything, fans, cooler, paste, arcticlean, the lot
> 
> Load temps are steady at 51c so far. With the stock fan on a quiet setting, temps were 59c
> 
> I'm upping all the cooling gear because we will moving to a (slightly) warmer area in the near future.



~27 idle, ~35-38 under load. Grand total spent... ~£20 

That is heatsink, fans, paste, the full set up. Cooler climate, but lower temps compared to ambient


----------



## The_Other_One

linkin - Guess I'm thinking primarily of the 900's since that's about all I see 

87dtna - Yeah, I really like the black interiors.  And they have surprisingly good cable management capabilities aside from the areas around the top for the P4/4+4 connection.  I might have been OK but figured better safe than sorry 

And since I was lazy, here's the case on Amazon...

http://www.amazon.com/Xion-Classic-Steel-Case_Retail-XON-ECO01-RD/dp/B004NSUMNA/


----------



## 87dtna

The_Other_One said:


> 87dtna - Yeah, I really like the black interiors.  And they have surprisingly good cable management capabilities aside from the areas around the top for the P4/4+4 connection.  I might have been OK but figured better safe than sorry



If the standoffs are tall enough usually you can fit the CPU power cable underneath the board.

Here's my old case, bad for cable management but you can see I ran the cable right underneath the board all the way up and out.


----------



## The_Other_One

I've done that before but never with this many wires.  I know they're lower ones in this case and I always worry they're going to get crushed by the board and short out or something 

Oh, I need to get a picture of the computer I built at work fairly recently.  i7 2600k, 12GB RAM, 180GB SSD, 4x1TB in RAID 5, GTX570...  Yeah, one heck of a system.


----------



## linkin




----------



## claptonman

Is that just a CPU cooler on it? What temps do you have?


----------



## linkin

Thermalright Shaman, 28c idle 54c load so far.


----------



## salvage-this

Looks like a great cooler.  What clocks are you running for the 570?


----------



## linkin

797/975/1594


----------



## mx344

^holy crap that things is huge lol.


----------



## linkin

mx344 said:


> ^holy crap that things is huge lol.



A perfect opportunity for a *that's what she said* joke


----------



## mihir

linkin said:


> A perfect opportunity for a *that's what she said* joke



damn I missed it.
I have successfully executed two of those here.


----------



## Aastii

Look what showed up this morning 

Step-by-step unboxing and installation







tear was already on the box 


























I moved my sound card down to my second x16 slot so the card could get more airflow. As it was there was about 5mm clearance between the video card and sound card


----------



## mihir

Sweet.
Its been a really long time since I opened up a box of computer stuff.
My heart-rate is always crazy when I open up anything related to computers.

VGA adapter and cable .

And people thought my case was huge.


----------



## Aastii

mihir said:


> Sweet.
> Its been a really long time since I opened up a box of computer stuff.
> My heart-rate is always crazy when I open up anything related to computers.
> 
> VGA adapter and cable .
> 
> And people thought my case was huge.



It is only in the last couple of months I have got new stuff. Right now I am skint though haha. Waiting for Bulldozer and Ivy Bridge, then will be upgrading my CPU + mobo, then apart from maybe getting an SSD at some point if there is a good deal, I shouldn't be touching my system for a while unless it goes pop.

The VGA cable is only for my second monitor, so I don't really mind so much, doesn't matter that it is poor image quality, I only tend to read off it anyway, or leave TS, Xfire and Steam open on it so I can see who is online and who is talking

And your case so tiny


----------



## linkin

What case is that? I gather it's a Corsair but which one


----------



## mihir

http://www.corsair.com/cases/obsidian-series/obsidian-series-700d.html

Imagine an SFF motherboard in that case.


----------



## 87dtna

Very nice Aastii.  You were lucky and got the newer shorter version of the gtx560 Ti with the larger fan.  The originals were longer with a smaller fan and ran 5-10c warmer.


----------



## Aastii

linkin said:


> What case is that? I gather it's a Corsair but which one



700D



mihir said:


> http://www.corsair.com/cases/obsidian-series/obsidian-series-700d.html
> 
> Imagine an SFF motherboard in that case.



I had my GTX 260 in there, so ~10.5" long, and had a good 6" at least left between the end of the card and the hard drive bay. It isn't just that it is large, so very easy to work with, it has so many features, and all of them work absolutely perfectly, I don't have a single problem of complaint with it. It was worth every single penny


----------



## 87dtna

How you like the 560?  It's an amazing card for sure....it's a beast!  Probably stronger than SLI gtx260's!  ha


----------



## Aastii

87dtna said:


> How you like the 560?  It's an amazing card for sure....it's a beast!  Probably stronger than SLI gtx260's!  ha



I love it, it runs so damn cool and quiet, and it just ploughs through every game I throw at it!! I've been folding and it is just insane the PPD I've been getting today compared with the 260. In the last hour or so I've got about half as much as I did on my 260 in a day.

It is also much, much smaller than my 260 was, and I'm fairly sure it is maybe even smaller than my 5770 was. I actually replaced my stand in 9800GT with it and they are about the same size, even though the 560 is much cooler and at least 3-4 times as powerful


----------



## Thanatos

ohhh yeahh....


----------



## mihir

Green dog252 said:


> ohhh yeahh....



SWEET  :good::good:

Amazing setup.


----------



## Thanatos

thanks, Its very messy though, need to clean it up.


----------



## OvenMaster

* Deleted by OM * 
* Reason. mobo died in October 2011 *


----------



## 87dtna

OvenMaster said:


> Maybe next year I'll go for a new build, but 'til then...
> ]




Now is the time to upgrade!  DDR3 is super cheap right now.  For $150, you can have an amazingly better PC-

cpu-
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103903

Board-
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157199

Ram-
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231193


Thats a way faster dual core than you have now, the board has infinitely better onboard graphics and supports the latest CPU's plus it has core unlocking features if you get a different CPU in the future, and the ram is 2x2gb 1600mhz ddr3 which is so much faster and twice as much ram as you have now.
Everything else you can re-use, and you could even sell your old components and make a few bucks back.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

mihir said:


> My heart-rate is always crazy when I open up anything related to computers.


 
Weeee I am not the only one  XD


----------



## skidude

Green dog252 said:


> ohhh yeahh....



this is like the best thing ever


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Green dog252 said:


> ohhh yeahh....



I see XP...DIE...:gun:


----------



## claptonman

XP? I thought it only had blue, silver, or olive taskbar. Looks like vista to me.


----------



## rustynail925

lucasbytegenius said:


> I see XP...DIE...:gun:



Sorry for such an ignorant question.. What is the purpose of having 2 monitors and how does it work? do you need two video cards? how can you control if what monitor will you point your mouse or keyboard.


----------



## salvage-this

rustynail925 said:


> Sorry for such an ignorant question.. What is the purpose of having 2 monitors and how does it work? do you need two video cards? how can you control if what monitor will you point your mouse or keyboard.



You need a video card that has two outputs.  Almost all GPUs can run two monitors nowdays. 

It can help productivity a lot.  I use two screens and it is nice to have the extra screen space while writing papers.  I have my recourses on one and the paper on the other.  I save a lot of time not going from one to the other.  I just look back and forth.  A lot of people don't see the use of having two monitors until they use it.  Then they never want to go back to using one


----------



## rustynail925

In what situation that you need 2monitors? 

How can you switch control like move the mouse from monitor 1 to monitor 2
Can you recommend me what monitor size is ideal and also the video card.
Programs that i will be using: Lightroom3. Starcraft2. surfing the net.


----------



## Thanatos

lucasbytegenius said:


> I see XP...DIE...:gun:



So what? XP is twice the OS yours will ever be. 

to Claptonman: i downloaded this:http://microsoft-zune-theme.en.softonic.com/

to Rustynail: I have a videocard with a HDMI output AND a VGA output. The mouse just slides over. It acts like they are both one monitor. but when i maximize a window, It only takes up one monitor. I use one for firefox, and one for Itunes, usually. I don't know how big my monitors are, but the sure aren't the same size. Here is my Video Card: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814129178Comprende?


----------



## lubo4444

green dog252 said:


> so what? Xp is twice the os yours will ever be. :d



+1. True. hahaha.  even though i have win7.  I love XP a lot lol. Simple and easy to use.


----------



## salvage-this

rustynail925 said:


> In what situation that you need 2monitors?



If you want more space. you never really _need_ 2 monitors.  



rustynail925 said:


> Can you recommend me what monitor size is ideal and also the video card.
> Programs that i will be using: Lightroom3. Starcraft2. surfing the net.



Pick out a monitor that you like all by itself. I would personally go at least 21.5" and 1920x1080. Then get two of them.  Dual monitors are better IMO, if you have the two of the same monitors.

Like Green Dog mentioned, programs will still maximize to the monitor that they are on.  So your games will still go to the monitor that is the main window (the one with your taskbar).  I do the same thing that Green Dog does with music or movies on one monitor and web on the other.


----------



## rustynail925

Thanks guys!


----------



## Thanatos

good luck! with whatever you are doing!


----------



## Thanatos

The before.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

claptonman said:


> XP? I thought it only had blue, silver, or olive taskbar. Looks like vista to me.


It's the Zune theme.


Green dog252 said:


> So what? XP is twice the OS yours will ever be.



Your equation fails. I am running Windows 7 and multiple Linux distros.
The correct equation is *-y**x if x = The Lucas' OS installations and y = Windows XP.


----------



## rustynail925

forgot to ask whats the advantage of having 2 same monitors 
than 2 different monitors?


----------



## 87dtna

rustynail925 said:


> forgot to ask whats the advantage of having 2 same monitors
> than 2 different monitors?



It's a matter of eye focus for me.  If you drag something from one screen to another, a different resolution is either going to be bigger or smaller print and it's just annoying.


----------



## poker_jake

Yeeeee Hawwww!


----------



## 87dtna

Some cable management and it'd be real nice


----------



## mihir

poker_jake said:


> Yeeeee Hawwww!




Did I help you out with that build??
Looks sweet thought .


----------



## poker_jake

I tried a little cable management but not getting any help from the psu and short cables.

Mihir: I believe you did help me out. It runs great and cant wait to stick another 6950 in there next month.


----------



## rustynail925

poker_jake said:


> Yeeeee Hawwww!



Im a noob. Why too many fans / cooler?


----------



## linkin

There's no such thing as too many fans 

Though he should probably mount the cooler so it's drawing air from the drive bays and exhausting out the back rather than taking warmer air from the GPU.


----------



## claptonman

^^Agreed. Its a nice looking cooler, though.


----------



## poker_jake

I also thought a vertical cooler would create lower temps but after a week of testing and ocing to 4.7, the horizontal setup is 11c lower. 84c was max after 1 hr of prime vertical setup and 73c was max horizontal. It must have something to do with the side fan intaking air directly to the front of the bottom cooler fan. Both are with Arctic Silver 5.


----------



## linkin

It's because with vertical the cooler fan is drawing air from the back of your GPU. Warm or hot air.


----------



## dave1701

Here's my little setup.  The best thing about it is the speakers.  The computer runs great too.  Temps don't go above 30c.   Win 7.  The monitor is soon to be scrap because it sucks and is slowly failing.  No doubt the workstation will look much better with a new widescreen monitor.


----------



## Darren

It's amazing how much a big widescreen monitor does to your computer. When I got mine it felt like I had a new computer and it just looked so much better. After the initial glow I realized I was still running my crappy Dell though...


----------



## claptonman

Dave, those are decent temps for your computer which seems to have virtually no airflow... If you would hook that up in a case with cable management, your temps would probably go way down.

Ehh, after looking at your specs, a new PSU would work a lot better. Surprised its still going with a 5570 on it.


----------



## dave1701

claptonman said:


> Dave, those are decent temps for your computer which seems to have virtually no airflow... If you would hook that up in a case with cable management, your temps would probably go way down.
> 
> Ehh, after looking at your specs, a new PSU would work a lot better. Surprised its still going with a 5570 on it.



Cable what??  No airflow?  What chew talkin bout man you crazy?  


In reality, 

I thought the 5570 was supposed to have low power requirements.  I'm still waiting for it to break so I can get my money back, or a replacement.  And is airflow that important?


----------



## claptonman

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146061

Something like this. You see inside the case there's holes on the back plate? You route all your power supply cables back there and they come out when need to, so all your cables are hidden. Airflow would decrease your temps dramatically, yes.


----------



## dave1701

Bah!


----------



## Des_Zac

Dave, have you thought about getting a new keyboard? That one looks like they were selling it beside the Windows 95 standee.


----------



## dave1701

Yea, it would be nice if it was a Model M, but no it is one of IBM's cheaper ones made in china.


----------



## skidude

Pictures of my new build. Still have to buy an aftermarket CPU cooler, the hard drive was DOA (so I'm using an old 2.5" I had lying around) and I'm using an old HP 19" monitor until I can afford a new one but other than that it came out pretty good.


----------



## jonnyp11

gad that's sick skidude


----------



## skidude

Thanks man, appreciate it. It's my first real desktop build since the X1900XTX was top-of-the-line (still have that card somewhere around here haha) so it's nice to be back in the desktop world.


----------



## mehul

@skidude If I was building a PC now, I would have have gotten the exact internal components except for the PSU. 
Sweet build :good:


----------



## claptonman

skidude said:


> Thanks man, appreciate it. It's my first real desktop build since the X1900XTX was top-of-the-line (still have that card somewhere around here haha) so it's nice to be back in the desktop world.



I got an old X1950 pro around here too...

And how is the cable management? I was thinking of a storm sniper for my new build.


----------



## jonnyp11

mehul said:


> @skidude If I was building a PC now, I would have have gotten the exact internal components except for the PSU.
> Sweet build :good:



Why not the psu, that's a great one, much better than yours.


----------



## skidude

I was going to get a Corsair 650W originally but this PSU was on sale for $79 marked down from $120 so I had to pick it up. So far it's nothing but quality.



> And how is the cable management? I was thinking of a storm sniper for my new build.


For a Mid Tower it's really great. Naturally if you don't have a modular PSU it will be hard to get it perfectly clean (see my hard drive cage area for an example) and you'll be stuffing wires behind the motherboard tray but if you have a modular PSU this case would be superb for it. Plus it looks really simple and clean, and the airflow is great.

I have the Storm Scout, though, so the Sniper would have even more room.


----------



## mehul

jonnyp11 said:


> Why not the psu, that's a great one, much better than yours.


I know it is better than mine.
I said if I were building one *now* and I was not comparing it to the one I own now.Not so good with the reading thing aren't you 
Anyways I would have taken a Seasonic(or Seasonic Internals) PSU.
The one which he has now is an awesome PSU, nothing bad I have to say about it, but it is uncanny like his entire config is what I would have bought that is why I mentioned the PSU.And I prefer modular.


----------



## skidude

If I ever upgrade it I'll definitely be buying a modular PSU, but I was on somewhat of a budget so I couldn't afford to get a good, modular one.


----------



## jonnyp11

i think everyone would agree to getting modular, but god why do they have to be so much, would be funny if it turned out you can just open up you psu and the cords are plugged in, and modualrs just move it and allow you to decide, basically meaning they double the price to move the port onto the case


----------



## lovely?

well the extra price is partly due to the extra connections that need to be made. a regular psu's rails solder straight into the psu. on a modular, you need to solder the rail to a connector on both ends, and solder all new connectors into the psu as well. alot of these arent cheap either, believe me.


----------



## jonnyp11

so you're saying that they have to add in a whole 1 more robot to go *solder-solder-solder-off to packaging* and that's why it casts double the price, thank god, if you had said that and i didn't know the price i'd've said they'd'v tripled it


----------



## claptonman

skidude said:


> For a Mid Tower it's really great. Naturally if you don't have a modular PSU it will be hard to get it perfectly clean (see my hard drive cage area for an example) and you'll be stuffing wires behind the motherboard tray but if you have a modular PSU this case would be superb for it. Plus it looks really simple and clean, and the airflow is great.
> 
> I have the Storm Scout, though, so the Sniper would have even more room.



Okay, cool, I was just wondering since you have a smaller one, if that was good, mine would be better. Wish it had the rubber grommets like the corsairs or NZXT phantoms, but it should be fine.


----------



## MrSleepin

my new pc. build here: http://www.computerforum.com/199898-my-pc-build-pics.html























and this is the pc it replaced...


----------



## claptonman

Do some cable management, man! That MoBo cord is right in front of the CPU cooler. Not good.


----------



## skidude

Yeah cable management is key, you can run that 24-pin power cord up behind the mobo tray and out the opening up top if the cable is long enough, and the 8-pin CPU power can easily go behind as well, makes it look much nicer.

How's that 580 treating you?


----------



## MrSleepin

ignore the other pics.. the top pic is what it looks like now... and there is nothing else i can do to make it better.


----------



## ScottALot

He doesn't even need cable management in the bottom pic as it's taking in air directly from the side panel.


----------



## skidude

Bottom pic was his old pc


----------



## Hsv_Man

MrSleepin said:


> ignore the other pics.. the top pic is what it looks like now... and there is nothing else i can do to make it better.



Cable management looks alright to me what case is that you are using.


----------



## skidude

It's a Coolermaster Storm Scout


----------



## Hsv_Man

Looks nice man nice system you should get 5 good years out of that technology before you will need to upgrade.


----------



## skidude

Let's see some more pictures from your setups guys! This is probably my favorite thread on this forum.


----------



## CrazyMike

skidude said:


> Let's see some more pictures from your setups guys! This is probably my favorite thread on this forum.



I know, gives me ideas for my next build lol


----------



## MrSleepin

this thread is actually what inspired me to start my own build! so yes! keep the pics/setups coming!


----------



## linkin

Cough...






A quick trip to office works and a few swear words later, my stuff is no longer on the floor. And for $44 a self-assembled desk that doesn't fall to bits is okay.


----------



## Intel_man

MrSleepin said:


> ignore the other pics.. the top pic is what it looks like now... and there is nothing else i can do to make it better.



Yes there is. You can hide the 24pin power cable underneath the video card.


----------



## Hsv_Man

linkin said:


> A quick trip to office works and a few swear words later, my stuff is no longer on the floor. And for $44 a self-assembled desk that doesn't fall to bits is okay.



Nice job you done there linkin, you setup pretty quick after the move nice one :good:. For $44 that was a good buy I think i'm in the market for a new desk soon as my monitor doesn't fit under the CD holder thingo. Will post pics when purchased and completed.


----------



## skidude

Looks good Linkin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 got any pics of the inside?


----------



## Shane

Very nice Linkin. 

Hows the new place?


----------



## 87dtna

skidude said:


> looks good linkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got any pics of the inside?



+1!


----------



## killgoth2445

I know this is a noob question but how the hell do i post a picture


----------



## Hsv_Man

Upload the photo you want to use to a site such as www.imageshack.us then get the forum code, copy this code, click the picture icon in the forum and then paste the link in and the picture will show.


----------



## linkin

skidude said:


> Looks good Linkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got any pics of the inside?



Yep:






Haven't really done cable management, itching for a Corsair 600T SE first.


----------



## mihir

I hate that you do not take advantage of your modular PSU due to lazyness. 
And damn! That H60 Rad makes the Shaman look like a child 
And is your SSD mounted using 2 screws or 4?


----------



## skidude

Looks awesome Link, how's that mammoth GPU cooler work?


----------



## linkin

Very well  under 60C load, idle depends on the ambient but anywhere from 22-35.


----------



## MrSleepin

please let me know how you like that cpu cooler... i am thinking about upgrading already, and i think that h60 is my next choice


----------



## vroom_skies

Here is a updated shot of mine:


----------



## dave1701

Nice.


----------



## vroom_skies

dave1701 said:


> Nice.



Thanks


----------



## MrSleepin

i upgraded already..


----------



## Thanatos

vroom_skies said:


> Here is a updated shot of mine:







 That is beautiful.


----------



## mx344

^ Nice clean setup!


----------



## salvage-this

Hey vroom_skies, is that the P183 mini case?


----------



## kennebell347

I know how its not the cleanest look right now. I just moved and finished putting the desk together and I haven't done much cable management yet.


----------



## cudenver

First let me say I am a full time architectural student and I don't have alot of time anymore, hence the mess. so please excuse all the disorder going on. 

In the coming future I am going to put them all in cases and tidy all my stuff up. 
now on with the computers. 

first we have the sandy bridge system. 
It is running 8 gigs of corsair vengeance memory, has a 2600K at stock, had it up to 5 before, has a evga P67 FTW motherboard, has a EVGA cpu cooler, and has a 400watt corsair power supply. and a evga 8800 gs video card,( not bad of a card at all I must say) as for the keyboard its a Logitech G11, and I have a very cheap Microsoft mouse. and then onto the screens, I have tripple. Asus  23" monitors running at 1920 x 1080, They are fairly new a few months old, They are supposed to run in span view with 2x sli, but I just need to install the new cards. As for the new cards I have 2x 260's that I need to install, and it has windows 7 , 32 bit, ( I know I need 64 bit for premier cs 5 but I either decided to forget that or not care but now I am stuck, so I'm off to buy yet another copy of windows 64 bit, and a 1tb green WD H/D













Second rig is my water cooling project you could say. Now mind you I did this in the summer before school started. Its an evga 1366 Classified mob, with 8 gigs of corsair dominator ram, it has a I7 950, water cooled,   3X EVGA 480's , 2 are hydro coppers, 1 is a air gtx 480 with a danger den copper block on it. 
all water cooled of course. Currently I have 2 corsair power supplies a 850 watt, and a 650 watt, powering it, It has a 500 gig WD black H/D, with windows 7 64 bit on it, I mainly use the rig for video editing, I shoot alot of 1080p video and that stuff is huge. and it also has a 24" Asus LCD monitor, and a junk mouse, and junk keyboard.  Got the 950 to 4.2 and she wont go any higher. 
as for the water cooling side, I got tired of of my mcp 655 pump, and stepped up to the big leagues, with a nice 1" outlet pump, about the pressure of the garden hose without any restriction, I obviously has a restrictor and overflow valve, I have 2x radiators, one monster quad, and one think "something I forget" with 3x coolermaster r4's ( I know bad for radiators that all I had), and 3x noctura fans in push pull combination, the quad rad is the same fans again in a push pull configuration. the res, Is a nice trash can that can be had for ten bucks, you wont believe how much heat 3x gtx 480's push out, 
















my third computer, is a i7 something, with a micro atx motherboard, (some brand not evga , has 4 gigs of gskills ( had very bad luck with gskill, but I know people love them.) has a stock intel cooler and has a 1 TB black WD harddrive running windows 7 32 bit, , but currently I need a power supply so It just sits there, Is really a my file storage computer, when Its running. 





Now the plans for the future. 
I have a mountain mods case, that I am going to put the 3x gtx 480 rig in . 
then I'm going to take the "server" machine and put the sandy bridge machine (tube case) , Its the blue cooler master case, in and then I am going to buy a cheap , and I mean cheap case to put the "server" machine in. 
The 650 watt p/s will go to the SB computer, and the 400 watt will go to the gtx 480 rig, I think 1270 watts should be enough for it. 
I will add the 8800gs to the "server" computer, and the SB computer will get the 2x 260's running in sli. 
The pump and res will be moved into the room next to me which happens to be a finished crawl space, but its really like a room, 6" high ceiling. In the winter in plan on running some chilled water through it and do some more overclocking. 









sorry for the long post, I hope you enjoyed it, I will post pictures when it is finished and all cleaned up, and by that time I will have a new camera, ( my 5D broke, and they told me it was like 1000 bucks to fix, so I'm getting a new 5D Mark II soon, )
If you have any questions post away.


----------



## claptonman

That looks really messy, but so fun. I would love to have a room dedicated to all that.


----------



## mihir

That is sick man seriously crazy stuff, I wouldn't even need an internet connection if I had that, would just keep messing around with it all day.


----------



## 87dtna

Trash can reservoir.....epic!  lol


----------



## cudenver

claptonman said:


> That looks really messy, but so fun. I would love to have a room dedicated to all that.



I'm cleaning it up, , but thanks. 




mihir said:


> That is sick man seriously crazy stuff, I wouldn't even need an internet connection if I had that, would just keep messing around with it all day.



thanks. but it's not really all that cool, never did any sli before but it really helps with editing 10 hours of 1080p video. 



87dtna said:


> Trash can reservoir.....epic!  lol



your just jealous lol, kidding. thanks. 

That res gets so hot its crazy, when you overclock a 950 to 4.2 and 3x 480's you get the picture, I did alot of experimentation with the res and found that I need more water pressure to make sure the pump was primed well. but I am really looking for a real container.


----------



## skidude

Just installed my new Zalman 9900 Max CPU cooler and love it. Ran Prime95 for 30 minutes with an ambient room temp of 24C and the CPU temp never rose above 55C - a stark contrast to the 95C+ I was getting after 5 minutes of Prime95 on the stock cooler. My only complaint is that the red LED on the fan is very dim.


----------



## 87dtna

^Nice setup


----------



## skidude

Thanks, all it needs is a sweet SATA III SSD to make it complete (and maybe another GTX 570 )

Keep posting pictures of your rigs everyone, gives me something fun to do at work


----------



## linkin

Let's get a better look at the Shaman, as I think it dwarfs the H60, not the other way around 












It weighs 630 grams without a fan ^^


----------



## bm23

Here's my rig. It's not much. Depending on where i got posted to in the army at the end of the year, I may upgrade it


----------



## skidude

@Linkin- Still can't get over just how huge (tall) that cooler is. It's immense, must keep the GPU nice and chilly.


----------



## skidude

Updated picture of the entire inside after I put in the new CPU cooler, RMA'ed HDD and did some more cable management:


----------



## claptonman

Nice, I love my 570.

I built mine yesterday, but I am in need of a good camera for pics, all I have is my cell phone.


----------



## skidude

Cell phone pics are better than no pics!


----------



## Shane

linkin said:


> It weighs 630 grams without a fan ^^



Nice ,Did you manage to get your faulty 570 replaced or baked it ?


----------



## linkin

Nevakonaza said:


> Nice ,Did you manage to get your faulty 570 replaced or baked it ?



I baked it, of course  It took 3 times but it works 95% of the time now. Occasionally I get a game crash and corrupted visuals but a restart fixes it. Seldom get any issues though, so I'm not going to worry about it. I am thinking of getting the Thermalright VRM-G2 and modding it to fit the 570. Some guys on a german forum did it alongside the shaman.


----------



## mihir

Took it long back


----------



## skidude

Running the PC on newspaper with rubber bands holding the fans on the CPU heatsink.... respect


----------



## mihir

skidude said:


> Running the PC on newspaper with rubber bands holding the fans on the CPU heatsink.... respect



haha
I had two Business Organization Books(Same) and then newspaper over them.
And Rubber Bands are giving me a lot of problems lately.Will get a binding wire.


----------



## jonnyp11

Ummm..... Why not screws?


----------



## mihir

HOw would that work?


----------



## jonnyp11

is that a serious question? even on the pic i can see the screw holes in the corners of the fan unless the sink doesn't have the holes drilled, which seems unlikely. and is that thing big enough for you too?


----------



## mihir

jonnyp11 said:


> is that a serious question? even on the pic i can see the screw holes in the corners of the fan unless the sink doesn't have the holes drilled, which seems unlikely. and is that thing big enough for you too?



Yes that was a serious question.
I have not seen an HSF with drilled holes yet.










All of the ones which I have seen use thin semi-flexible metal wires to hold the fan which I lost.


----------



## Troncoso

mihir said:


> Yes that was a serious question.
> I have not seen an HSF with drilled holes yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the ones which I have seen use thin semi-flexible metal wires to hold the fan which I lost.



Yep, that's true. Metal wires or plastic lips that snap on to the heatsink....which break to easy...


----------



## jonnyp11

that just seems stupid, but what if you gat some smallish rubber bands, then in all 4 corners you push it through the whole and slip like a paper clip into the loop so it won't come out, then do the same to the opposite side, so it is putting a decent amount of tension and the bands will slip into the sink's grates so it won't/shouldn't slip in any direction, if you get what i mean i think it would work well, or at least better.


----------



## mihir

jonnyp11 said:


> that just seems stupid, but what if you gat some smallish rubber bands, then in all 4 corners you push it through the whole and slip like a paper clip into the loop so it won't come out, then do the same to the opposite side, so it is putting a decent amount of tension and the bands will slip into the sink's grates so it won't/shouldn't slip in any direction, if you get what i mean i think it would work well, or at least better.



Have you ever used an After-Market HSF?
*NO* 
Since two posts back you advised me to screw in the fan.
The rubberbands break because of the heat so small-thin ones mean they will snap faster.
And why would I switch to something which is less durable and involves work?


----------



## claptonman

Well, here it is. Crappy cell phone pics, but still.

Here's before:







My lovely 570 with pop can for reference:






Case:






Inside:

















Of course the images don't do it justice. This thing is amazing. 100+ fps on all games, even with my little dual core. I can't wait to see what zambezi will do to it.

I also have a CM Hyper 212+ with another fan blowing out of it that is waiting for my new chip. I also need to order a fan extension cord because of my 120mm in back that is going on top of the CPU fan...

But hopefully I will get a good camera and take some decent pics.


----------



## skidude

Nice, the GTX 570 is a beast indeed


----------



## 87dtna

Claptonman- Thats really nice setup- Haven't you tried to unlock the 555 though?


----------



## CrazyMike

Damn Claptonman - you having a party while putting this thing together? Enough redbull there to keep you up all week and enought food to keep you content for a couple days. By the way, toss me a oreo.


----------



## Russ88765

Cman that rig is a beast.. I like the cooling solution on the 570, looks very good.


----------



## claptonman

87dtna said:


> Claptonman- Thats really nice setup- Haven't you tried to unlock the 555 though?


Yes, and due to my limited knowledge, I bumped up the core frequency too much and it didn't even boot. Now the BIOS is locked and I still haven't reset the CMOS yet.


CrazyMike said:


> Damn Claptonman - you having a party while putting this thing together? Enough redbull there to keep you up all week and enought food to keep you content for a couple days. By the way, toss me a oreo.


Haha, I actually just took this pic, so my rig is about a week old. Redbull is having this scavenger on college campuses where they hide redbull all over campus and give out clues online. Me and my roommates have found 8 packs of 4 so far. 

Thanks, guys. I love my new baby. :good:


----------



## jonnyp11

that's pretty dang sick Clapton

and mihir, doesn't have to be bands, can be cable, fishing wire/line, zip-ties, and number of small yet strong and flexible materials, didn't think i had to post all that in my other post, thought you'd be able to think of other materials.


----------



## mihir

jonnyp11 said:


> that's pretty dang sick Clapton
> 
> and mihir, doesn't have to be bands, can be cable, fishing wire/line, zip-ties, and number of small yet strong and flexible materials, didn't think i had to post all that in my other post, thought you'd be able to think of other materials.



Get some experience first then advice(Not only limited to this scenario).
I will be getting some binding cables as I wrote in my first post.


----------



## Motorcharge

Re-arranged my entire setup in a fit of rage yesterday lol

Having an apartment that faces the sun the entire time it's up sucks. I nailed black canvas over the windows in my room today, but didn't take pictures. The sun can FOAD. 

All the sports stuff is my dads, wasn't a whole lot of room to work with, but I basically moved everything to the corner an added another table.
















And fwiw, those are sweatpants on the floor, they're clean, I just haven't bothered picking them up lol


----------



## CrazyMike

Motorcharge said:


> Re-arranged my entire setup in a fit of rage yesterday lol
> 
> Having an apartment that faces the sun the entire time it's up sucks. I nailed black canvas over the windows in my room today, but didn't take pictures. The sun can FOAD.
> 
> All the sports stuff is my dads, wasn't a whole lot of room to work with, but I basically moved everything to the corner an added another table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And fwiw, those are sweatpants on the floor, they're clean, I just haven't bothered picking them up lol



I'd say nice set up and stuff, but the real thing i am looking at is your caps. Freakin sweet. how many you got? what teams?


----------



## mx344

So yeah, forgive the blurryness. My rig.



_MG_1105 by mx344,



_MG_1104 by mx344,


----------



## Motorcharge

CrazyMike said:


> I'd say nice set up and stuff, but the real thing i am looking at is your caps. Freakin sweet. how many you got? what teams?



I've got one hat that I've had for like 7 years lol

All the ones on the wall are my dads, there's 28 I can count from sitting here. I know there's some more in the living room. All Boston teams or gold crap. He rarely even wears any of them lol


----------



## TrainTrackHack

17" Dell Studio I ordered because it happened to be on sale... one of the worst purchases I've ever made (using it as a desktop because it's too bulky to carry around in my cheap bag with an undersized laptop compartment and uncomfortable shoulder strap)
Cheap AOC monitor that I found on sale
Cheap Gigabyte keyboard I found on sale (rearranged to Dvorak)
Cheap Logitech mouse I found on sale
Cheap senzu "strong base[SIC]" earbuds I picked up on sale
Lovely purple wall

Photo is crap and blurry because I took it with a cheap Nokia that came with the cheapest cap plan I could get.

EDIT: I thought photobucket resized pictures automatically... I shall fix this in a moment.


----------



## skidude

@Motorcharge - Nice Burzum wallpaper there, good taste


----------



## Network_N

jancz3rt  ,,, nice pc table .
 but  it is said by tech people ,if you are IT professional then you pc table or pc room should be , mismanaged or things should be here and there . . .  ( kidding ) .................

CrazyMike  ---------you system is not bad at all too.

kennebell347    --------nice work


----------



## linkin

Network_N said:


> kennebell347    --------nice work





Network_N said:


> CrazyMike  ---------you system is not bad at all too.





Network_N said:


> jancz3rt  ,,, nice pc table .
> but  it is said by tech people ,if you are IT professional then you pc table or pc room should be , mismanaged or things should be here and there . . .  ( kidding ) .................








Hey dude, he have this button for a reason...


----------



## just a noob

linkin said:


> Hey dude, he have this button for a reason...



Seriously?


----------



## linkin

just a noob said:


> Seriously?



Three consecutive posts in a row, I think maybe he should just learn to sue the functions of the forum. Wasn't meaning to be rude.


----------



## Aastii

I just chuckled 

And I think it would be better to use the 






instead


----------



## just a noob

linkin said:


> Three consecutive posts in a row, I think maybe he should just learn to sue the functions of the forum. Wasn't meaning to be rude.



Absurd!


----------



## Russ88765

Nazis..


----------



## vroom_skies

vroom_skies said:


> Here is a updated shot of mine:


^For reference^ 


Green dog252 said:


> That is beautiful.


Thanks very much 


mx344 said:


> ^ Nice clean setup!


Thanks, not as tidy atm 


salvage-this said:


> Hey vroom_skies, is that the P183 mini case?


Nope, that is the P180 Mini. Easily the best case I've ever used/ owned.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Wow Bobby, you cleaned your desk


----------



## kennebell347

i like those speakers


----------



## vroom_skies

voyagerfan99 said:


> Wow Bobby, you cleaned your desk


Ha, you've just saw it on an off day... which seems to be more frequent these days.


kennebell347 said:


> i like those speakers


Thanks. They are M-Audio BX5a.


----------



## optimusmikey

editing pictures to big


----------



## voyagerfan99

vroom_skies said:


> Ha, you've just saw it on an off day... which seems to be more frequent these days.



Story of my life. I go away for two weeks and my boss destroys my workbench.


----------



## optimusmikey

Heres pics of all my computers HP p6610f my main computer used for gaming, video editing and basically everything has Windows 7 Home Premium, IMB E Series 190 Windows 98 used for homework and old school gaming, Dell Inspiron 530S used for connecting all my wireless stuff to the internet and browsing, Compaq Presario CQ60 420-US used for gaming, video editing and everything


----------



## kennebell347

vroom_skies said:


> Ha, you've just saw it on an off day... which seems to be more frequent these days.
> 
> Thanks. They are M-Audio BX5a.



What are they geared towards? They work well in gaming?


----------



## MrSleepin




----------



## jonnyp11

i hate your computer, it should be this one  (other than the biostar mobo and the kingston ssd, and i can't tell what the cpu is so can't say anything about that, but the mobo says tp97xe so i know it's a good one)


----------



## skidude

Looks awesome Mr.Sleepin


----------



## CrazyMike

Hey MrSleepin,

I was just curious, with your experience (judging your set up). 

What are your thoughts on those Corsair internal coolings? Do you notice a big difference in cooling with that vs air cooling. 

How do you like the 580 video card? does it perform very good? have you ever had a 560/570? How does it compare?


----------



## Troncoso

CrazyMike said:


> Hey MrSleepin,
> 
> I was just curious, with your experience (judging your set up).
> 
> What are your thoughts on those Corsair internal coolings? Do you notice a big difference in cooling with that vs air cooling.
> 
> How do you like the 580 video card? does it perform very good? have you ever had a 560/570? How does it compare?



I can tell you that particular gtx 580 is a beast. I'm judging from the, picture but it looks like the same one I used in a friend's build. Of course I did thorough testing before I gave the thing up. Not used a a 560 though, so could say the difference


----------



## vroom_skies

kennebell347 said:


> What are they geared towards? They work well in gaming?


They are reference monitors, so they are suited for studio work though they work well with pretty much everything. They have a flat response so they don't have unnecessary bass or treble.

They work fine for gaming. I have a set of Z-5500s that I used to use and the only benefit those had was the sub. I knew the BX5a's were "weak" on bass, but that wasn't a concern of mine and I could always add a sub down the line.

Hope that helps.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

This is the real thing:





Hey who knows maybe it even has a remote control and you can drive it while other person is using that "bus" computer ^^.When you both get bored,just change your parts.Now you will use the computer while other person is driving it xD


----------



## claptonman

Does it have a universal serial bus number. 

Oh god, I'm sorry. I'll leave.


----------



## mx344

^smh.


----------



## MrSleepin

jonnyp11 said:


> i hate your computer, it should be this one  (other than the biostar mobo and the kingston ssd, and i can't tell what the cpu is so can't say anything about that, but the mobo says tp97xe so i know it's a good one)


it's a 2600k @ 4.7ghz
nothing wrong with the BIOStar mb's! read up on the reviews about them. they are great! as for the kingston ssd, it's ASUS made. And i have no complaints about it yet.



skidude said:


> Looks awesome Mr.Sleepin



thx



CrazyMike said:


> Hey MrSleepin,
> 
> I was just curious, with your experience (judging your set up).
> 
> What are your thoughts on those Corsair internal coolings? Do you notice a big difference in cooling with that vs air cooling.
> 
> How do you like the 580 video card? does it perform very good? have you ever had a 560/570? How does it compare?



i like the h60! it keeps the cpu ~10c cooler than the hyper 212 did (in load). so that makes me happy. love the 580! read below*



Troncoso said:


> I can tell you that particular gtx 580 is a beast. I'm judging from the, picture but it looks like the same one I used in a friend's build. Of course I did thorough testing before I gave the thing up. Not used a a 560 though, so could say the difference



it's the 3gb 580. i got the clocks up as high as 990/1980, but it wasn't super stable... so i backed it down to what i know is stable, 935/1870.

and i love it! i have a 1.5gb version too... but selling it on ebay now because i got the 3gb


----------



## jonnyp11

i wasn't saying they're bad but biostar isn't the best brand neither is kingston, but they're still great, i was kidding more.


----------



## linkin

jonnyp11 said:


> i wasn't saying they're bad but biostar isn't the best brand neither is kingston, but they're still great, i was kidding more.



Have you seen the stuff Biostar and Kingston have put out recently? I think you need to start looking at things for yourself and believing what everyone says


----------



## jonnyp11

true, but it also depends on which model of each he bought, there is a good chance he did buy something a few months or more old, so you can't just say they are good now when they still have old models on the market that aren't of the best quality. but what sights do yall normally follow to see all the new stuff out and reviews and all?


----------



## Psychedelic

My recent build.

The best I could do with managing the cables.






LEDs





Temporary Setup


----------



## mx344

^cool rig.
Noise.


----------



## Russ88765

Coolermaster represent!


----------



## MrSleepin

jonnyp11 said:


> true, but it also depends on which model of each he bought, there is a good chance he did buy something a few months or more old, so you can't just say they are good now when they still have old models on the market that aren't of the best quality. but what sights do yall normally follow to see all the new stuff out and reviews and all?



i am more into oc.net

comp forum is a lil too slow for me.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Oh man you people have computers which look like they are from the far future while mine looks like the one from the stone age lmao xD!!
And at the end results are the same xD (Except if you are into games like crazy lol)


----------



## mihir

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Oh man you people have computers which look like they are from the far future while mine looks like the one from the stone age lmao xD!!
> And at the end results are the same xD (Except if you are into games like crazy lol)



Washing them makes the color shine go away


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

At least they don't stink anymore like they did before they have been washed out 
You should have smell them before...the smell was like old egg and crap mixed together lol.The hell with the shine if they stink lol.Besides they are almost 20 years old so shine has gone away long time ago anyway ^^

The reason why I said it looks like the one from the stone age is because I did not put my parts in the case.They are all out next to each other.It looks like crash,but works perfectly ^^
And if I ever need to replace something,I don't have to torture with the screws and screwdriver because there are no screws


----------



## just a noob

My work in progress:


----------



## linkin

Jeez that looks beastly. Watercooling the 580?


----------



## linkin

Loving the new motherboard


----------



## mx344

just a noob said:


> My work in progress:



Thats sick, lol
Looks like itd take up half my desk...


----------



## Spesh

My waterloop mod all done and dusted.


----------



## just a noob

linkin said:


> Jeez that looks beastly. Watercooling the 580?



I had it for a while, rma'd it, and haven't had any thermal paste to put the block on


----------



## skidude

Spesh said:


>



Looks amazing, I'm jealous


----------



## Aastii

I am disappoint that you put lights in an 800D and an LED fan controller, completely ruins the aesthetics of the case imo.

How much clearance do you have between the HDD fan and the side panel?


----------



## Spesh

Aastii said:


> I am disappoint that you put lights in an 800D and an LED fan controller, completely ruins the aesthetics of the case imo.
> 
> How much clearance do you have between the HDD fan and the side panel?



I disagree. The lighting is far more subdued in person. The pics do not really do it justice. The cathodes are also required to activate the UV fluid in the loop. See below....







You need to have some light inside the case, otherwise it's just pitch black and you can't see anything. As for the fan controller, well what don't you like about it?

There is about a 1.5 inch clearance gap between the side of the case and the fan for the HDD's.


----------



## jonnyp11

i love the blue, it is calm and classy in that case, and yet stylish and awsome, looks sick :good:


----------



## Spesh

jonnyp11 said:


> i love the blue, it is calm and classy in that case, and yet stylish and awsome, looks sick :good:



Cheers man.


----------



## claptonman

Got my new CPU in today, and installed my 212+ with the extra fan blowing out. Much harder to install it on an AM3(+) board compared to intel. Had to really push down on the bracket that holds onto the cooler to get the screws to the holes. Getting 20c-25c. Plenty of room for overclocking.

And thank god for CPU cutouts.


----------



## CrazyMike

linkin said:


> Loving the new motherboard



I'm gonna come steal your sh*t!


----------



## Aastii

Spesh said:


> I disagree. The lighting is far more subdued in person. The pics do not really do it justice. The cathodes are also required to activate the UV fluid in the loop. See below....
> 
> 
> [snip]
> 
> 
> You need to have some light inside the case, otherwise it's just pitch black and you can't see anything. As for the fan controller, well what don't you like about it?
> 
> There is about a 1.5 inch clearance gap between the side of the case and the fan for the HDD's.



I am just not one for lights in the case at all. I have the 700D because I have no need for front loading HDD's and because I prefer the clean, professional look. I don't like cases with lights or random grills and chunks taken out of them, not that the 800D has the latter


----------



## Gooberman

I like lights, except when i'm trying to sleep with the computer on xD


----------



## linkin

I'm going to pick up one of those red LED strips one day... perhaps soon.


----------



## Aastii

Gooberman said:


> I like lights, except when i'm trying to sleep with the computer on xD



meh, just looks tacky. The only lights you need are the power and the HDD LED


----------



## Spesh

Aastii said:


> meh, just looks tacky. The only lights you need are the power and the HDD LED



It's just personal preferance at the end of the day. 

If you see my case in person, you would notice that the lights are nowhere near as bright as the photos make them look. The inside of the case is actually quite dark.

I think if you've got a load of watercooling in your case, then it's nice to have a lit up window in the side, so that you can see what's going on.


----------



## Aastii

Spesh said:


> It's just personal preferance at the end of the day.
> 
> If you see my case in person, you would notice that the lights are nowhere near as bright as the photos make them look. The inside of the case is actually quite dark.
> 
> I think if you've got a load of watercooling in your case, then it's nice to have a lit up window in the side, so that you can see what's going on.



I am always function before form. I have cable management in my case not so it looks neat and pretty, but so there is better airflow. On my old case (which was a cheap pile of crap) it looked absolutely awful because I butchered and ghetto modded it to get better cooling out of it.

I'm not into cases with windows or anything other than what is required and has a purpose that isn't just "to make it look pretty". Anything else is overengineering. Even with water cooling, I would prefer my 700D.

I could have got the 800D cheaper, but I am happier that I chose the 700


----------



## Spesh

Like I said, it's just personal preference.


----------



## CrazyMike

Spesh said:


> It's just personal preferance at the end of the day.
> 
> If you see my case in person, you would notice that the lights are nowhere near as bright as the photos make them look. The inside of the case is actually quite dark.
> 
> I think if you've got a load of watercooling in your case, then it's nice to have a lit up window in the side, so that you can see what's going on.



I personally love your computer dude. Looks absolutely amazing. I think the lighting just is an awesome accent to the full project. You say that the lighting isn't as bright as what the pictures show it as, which is too bad. I think in the picture it looks amazing!

Hope my new build is as sexy as yours!! Awesome job man!


----------



## wonderboy1953

*Why isn't this a sticky?*

Certainly has a great deal of interest in this thread.


----------



## Spesh

CrazyMike said:


> I personally love your computer dude. Looks absolutely amazing. I think the lighting just is an awesome accent to the full project. You say that the lighting isn't as bright as what the pictures show it as, which is too bad. I think in the picture it looks amazing!
> 
> Hope my new build is as sexy as yours!! Awesome job man!



Cheers man, glad you like it.


----------



## linkin

When is red and black not sexy!?


----------



## CrazyMike

linkin said:


> When is red and black not sexy!?



It's not sexy when it's not on my desk..... so send that sh*t


----------



## linkin

Someone's jelly


----------



## jonnyp11

i be jelly, and that ram by itself looks fine, with the rest of that stuff.......


----------



## CrazyMike

linkin said:


> Someone's jelly



I am very jelly.... but it's ok.... once i am done my pc build... i might make you jelly


----------



## linkin

Not when I have two 560Ti's and an FX CPU  Nah seriously, what have you got planned? I'm picking up a 560Ti this week. I hope.


----------



## Aastii

My fans and memory came today.

Can't use the CM fans as one had a fan knocked off during shipping, I'm waiting on OcUK to get back to me so I can return them.

I moved my rear fan too. I wasn't going to use it, however found that my temperatures are much better with it moved to the very bottom of the case. More air is getting pulled into the main compartment from the fan that was originally there, plus more is taken into the hard drive fan.

Finally, I moved every cable behind so not a single cable can be seen (apart from where they have to be visible to connect of course).

I was previously on ~35 degrees idle, now 15 degrees idle 






The system with it all together. The flash makes the cables at the top seem much more visible than they actually are, in reality they are pressed against the back and therefore blend in and are near invisible.






The memory, however now installed in the other slots and the memory was just about too high for the heatsink.






and sorry for the blurriness, but that is the fans and memory in there, minus my heatsink and video card. All exhausts dragging air straight out of the top. The only thing I dislike about this setup now is that I can't put my feet behind my computer to warm them up now


----------



## jonnyp11

but you could use it as a foot rest


----------



## Aastii

jonnyp11 said:


> but you could use it as a foot rest



No I couldn't, the clearance between the desk and the case is ~2 inches...a little less than my leg 

you are forgetting that my case is over 3 foot tall, in case you couldn't tell from the picture haha


----------



## jonnyp11

i don't know your setup, but that is a good point, but if your cold enough you can always just shatter all the bones, then it'll fit. and what is that case? you don't have it in your sig, but it looks like a corsair to me, maybe cooler master. and since i just noticed the corsair fans i'll say corsair, but what case exactly, guessing obsidian series


----------



## Aastii

Corsair Obsidian 700D


----------



## linkin

Might want to update your sig dec, pretty sure those Ripjaws X aren't made by Corsair 

Which speed did you get? I got the 1600MHz ones.

And I'm pretty sure you can take the latch thing on the cooler apart and mount the cooler vertically, drawing air from the drive bays instead of off the back of the 560ti. I think we had this discussion before and you said it was impossible


----------



## 87dtna

Aastii said:


> I was previously on ~35 degrees idle, now 15 degrees idle




uhh, really?  You have a damn cold ambient temp for that.  Normal room temperature is 21-22c.


----------



## CrazyMike

Aastii said:


> I was previously on ~35 degrees idle, now 15 degrees idle



What the hell, do you live in a fridge? I live in Canada (aka cold central) and i don't come close to that. Simple fact i need to heat up my house so water lines don't freeze.


----------



## Aastii

linkin said:


> Might want to update your sig dec, pretty sure those Ripjaws X aren't made by Corsair
> 
> Which speed did you get? I got the 1600MHz ones.
> 
> And I'm pretty sure you can take the latch thing on the cooler apart and mount the cooler vertically, drawing air from the drive bays instead of off the back of the 560ti. I think we had this discussion before and you said it was impossible



1600 MHz. Didn't get em for the speed though, just capacity 

I can't put it sideways, the heatpipes don't allow for the latch to go over, and even so the drive bays are completely sealed off from the main compartment, the only space for air to more in that compartment is at the top, bottom and rear.

The way that the airflow is, it is literally like a wind tunnel in there now from bottom to top, so there really is no reason to switch it all around. The rate of air coming in and going out, the air passing through the CPU really isn't hot at all. Feeling above my case the air is barely even warm. The temperatures I'm seeing prove just that.

I have to say though, the last time I put my cooler on I put the thermal paste on like a gimp, there wasn't really enough there so that was probably adding a good 3-5 degrees at least, but even so, dropping ~20 degrees is nothing to sniff at



87dtna said:


> uhh, really?  You have a damn cold ambient temp for that.  Normal room temperature is 21-22c.





CrazyMike said:


> What the hell, do you live in a fridge? I live in Canada (aka cold central) and i don't come close to that. Simple fact i need to heat up my house so water lines don't freeze.



Yep, really. You have to remember this was on a ~5 degrees night, we hadn't had the heat on and the door to the hallway which is damn cold was open, meaning ambient was maybe 13-14 at best.

It isn't the coldest my system has ever been, I used to have it upstairs where the room it was in had two outward facing walls and a crappy rad, meaning in winter the temperature outside = temperature inside, making for a system that, for a week or two, idled at ~8 degrees.

Right now, 10% CPU usage is about 20 degrees, so near enough idle temperatures


----------



## funkysnair

some old photos of my baby, i do miss tinkering on with her but the love of gaming was over...
sad day for me



























them dual d5's made a very attractive swirling motion in the resivour, nice to look at but i tink they might have been a little too pwerfull lol


----------



## tremmor

Looks good and neat. good job.


----------



## CrazyMike

Stupid question... where's your rad?

EDIT: I whiped my eyes and seen that it is at the front of the case....


----------



## funkysnair

CrazyMike said:


> Stupid question... where's your rad?
> 
> EDIT: I whiped my eyes and seen that it is at the front of the case....



there is a tripple in front and one in top, black ice i think they where with noctus fans


----------



## linux992

Aastii said:


> I was previously on ~35 degrees idle, now 15 degrees idle



Is this the processor temperature?


----------



## just a noob

funkysnair said:


> there is a tripple in front and one in top, black ice i think they where with noctus fans



upgrade to x79, you know you want to.


----------



## funkysnair

just a noob said:


> upgrade to x79, you know you want to.



nah, my prioritys have changed a little now


----------



## Aastii

linux992 said:


> Is this the processor temperature?



It is yea, my GPU is at ~40 idle and 70 at load. To be honest, these haven't changed a whole lot from what they were before, though I'm not entirely suprised. Stock HSF, stock thermal paste and relatively small exhaust. Short of getting an after-market HSF, they aren't going to go down much, and spending 25% of the value of the card to drop temperatures when they are already pretty decent isn't worth it


----------



## 87dtna

funkysnair said:


> nah, my prioritys have changed a little now



There's nothing an I7 860 at 3.8ghz cannot do fast.  No need for an upgrade for probably a few years yet.


----------



## linux992

Aastii said:


> It is yea, my GPU is at ~40 idle and 70 at load. To be honest, these haven't changed a whole lot from what they were before, though I'm not entirely suprised. Stock HSF, stock thermal paste and relatively small exhaust. Short of getting an after-market HSF, they aren't going to go down much, and spending 25% of the value of the card to drop temperatures when they are already pretty decent isn't worth it


Huh my core temp must not be working right because my idle is 15°C and I have have nothing special, cluttered case, 2 80mm fans, stock style AMD heatsink and fan. Is your processor over clocked?


----------



## Aastii

linux992 said:


> Huh my core temp must not be working right because my idle is 15°C and I have have nothing special, cluttered case, 2 80mm fans, stock style AMD heatsink and fan. Is your processor over clocked?



Yes, only at 3.4GHz though (from 2.8). For stable every day use it won't go too much further, or rather I am not comfortable having it much further because of the additional voltages required to keep it stable

What are you using to monitor temperatures, and what is the room temperature?


----------



## linux992

I am using Core Temp 1.0. Room temp is about 18°C. Here is a photo maybe I am looking at the wrong temperature.


----------



## just a noob

funkysnair said:


> nah, my prioritys have changed a little now



Screw the earlier priorities, think of your e-penis!


----------



## jonnyp11

just a noob said:


> Screw the earlier priorities, think of your e-penis!



lol, yeah, right now his e-girl has him by his e-nuts


----------



## Aastii

linux992 said:


> I am using Core Temp 1.0. Room temp is about 18°C. Here is a photo maybe I am looking at the wrong temperature.
> 
> snip



If the room temperature is ~18 degrees, it is impossible for those readings to be correct because you don't have a cooling solution that will allow you to go lower than ambient temperature


----------



## linux992

That's what I thought. I wonder why it would be off like that?


----------



## linkin

linux992 said:


> That's what I thought. I wonder why it would be off like that?



I suppose that they have the issue as thuban: Temperature offset. Try HWMonitor. I believe the temp sensors in thuban are only accurate when under load? I'm not quite sure.



























Mounted the H60 in the drive bays. _Far_ less noise from the fans. Next up: Replacing the remaining case fans with different ones


----------



## claptonman

I need a decent camera to take some better pics from last time...


----------



## linux992

linkin said:


> I suppose that they have the issue as thuban: Temperature offset. Try HWMonitor. I believe the temp sensors in thuban are only accurate when under load? I'm not quite sure.



Its Propus though. And even with HWMonitor it says 11°C-15°C =/.


----------



## spirit

Here are my two machines!

Main machine (specs in signature are out of date)
Spec:
NZXT Lexa S case
Core i5 760 2.8GHz
8GB DDR3 1333MHz RAM
Crucial M4 128GB SSD (boot drive)
WD Caviar Green 2TB hard drive (storage)
EVGA GeForce GTS 450 Superclocked 1024MB GDDR5
650W PSU (yeah I know it's a cheap brand)
Foxconn H55M-S motherboard mATX
Windows 7 Ultimate x64 SP1

Looking to change the motherboard to an ASUS P7P55D-E soon and hopefully upgrading from 8GB 1333MHz to either 12GB 1333MHz or 16GB 1333MHz.

My desk setup:






Outer:





















Inner:






My 'legacy rig' from 2005
Spec:
Athlon 64 3700+ 2.8GHz
1GB DDR RAM
WD 80GB IDE HDD (boot drive)
WD 40GB IDE HDD (storage)
CLUB GeForce 6600GT 128MB GDDR3 (AGP)
450W Antec PSU
Windows 7 Ultimate x86 SP1 (yeah Windows 7 runs great on this would you believe?)

This machine is just sitting at the back of the room at the moment but I will make a setup for it for it soon! 

Outer:
















(there's a fan mounted on the inside of the case which cools the hard drives)

Inner:


----------



## claptonman

Dude! Cable management!


----------



## linkin

claptonman said:


> Dude! Cable management!



What's that?


----------



## spirit

claptonman said:


> Dude! Cable management!


 I know my cable management kinda sucks but I am going to be doing it all properly soon! Believe me it's a lot better now in both PCs than it was before!


----------



## Heku

this is my computer... there you can see the HAF 912 +.. 
and in the background:
-Black External HDD = LaCie Neil Poulton 2TB
-Gray External HDD = LaCie Grand 1TB
-the "subwoofer" for my Logitech X-530 5.1...
but, i will show pictures from inside, when i get it back.. it's on reparation right now.. think the PSU failed or smthng...

many say that the fan filter in the front is useless, it just makes the airflow badder, but in my case, i think it's better for it to stay right there..
thats about how much it gathers in one week...


----------



## linkin

Green fans in the scout


----------



## 87dtna

My mini ITX beside a normal mid-ATX case


----------



## linkin

Makes the PSU look gigantic.


----------



## 87dtna

linkin said:


> Makes the PSU look gigantic.



Ha, yeah it does.  But with the side cover on it's a cute little box lol.

If I could find a good 450+ watt modular SFX psu, I have the adapter to convert ATX to SFX size.  It would look much better but I cannot even find a PSU like that.


----------



## FuryRosewood

Heres what mine looks like:


----------



## spirit

Am I the only one who likes the look of the Antec 1200 case? I think it looks really good! I've got an NZXT Lexa S myself which is nice.


----------



## Laquer Head

Sorry for the size...


----------



## jonnyp11

just sayin, if that gets stolen, it wasn't me


----------



## Gooberman

God i love that case  if only i had the money lol


----------



## jonnyp11

Eh, I don't really like the exterior, I like the 600t more and the hafs, something flashier, but that inside is amazing, if only it didn't make the mono look spool tiny.


----------



## Gooberman

I love that clean cut look the space and cable management  I just don't have the money for that it costs like 1/2 of what my computer costed alone


----------



## claptonman

@Furyrosewood You really like skunks, don't you?

@Laquer Nice set up. Wish the pipes on that H100 were on the other side so you could see the name. And I wish my 570 would breed with itself, that'd be nice.


----------



## FuryRosewood

claptonman said:


> @Furyrosewood You really like skunks, don't you?



-yep

and at vistakid > it looks nice...but the Antec 1100 is a much better case to work on, the 1200 is a pain in the ass...filters are my main problem with the case.


----------



## kobaj

Laquer, what kind of crazy boot times do you get with your ssd raid setup ?!



claptonman said:


> @Furyrosewood You really like skunks, don't you?



I was going to say the same thing. Perhaps we should call him FurryRosewood. 
...I'll get my coat...


----------



## Spesh

Nice, but I don't understand why people buy the 800D if they're not watercooling.


----------



## linkin

Spesh said:


> Nice, but I don't understand why people buy the 800D if they're not watercooling.



Because anything corsair that is a case is sexy?


----------



## Spesh

linkin said:


> Because anything corsair that is a case is sexy?



Yeh but it's designed for watercooled systems really and as such has fairly poor airflow.


----------



## Aastii

Spesh said:


> Yeh but it's designed for watercooled systems really and as such has fairly poor airflow.



Low 20's idle, mid 30's under load on the CPU in my 700D (Same case as an 800D), that is hardly bad temps and that is with air cooling


----------



## Spesh

Aastii said:


> Low 20's idle, mid 30's under load on the CPU in my 700D (Same case as an 800D), that is hardly bad temps and that is with air cooling



Yeh but you only have the heat generated by a single 560 to deal with. He has a pair of 570's. If you then decide to overclcock the cards, airflow becomes much more important. 

I also think a huge case with not enough hardware to fill it looks a bit bare.

I don't want to sound like I'm having a dig though. People can spend their money how they like.


----------



## Darren

This is a picture of my desk. Excuse the mess. 







Rosewill Challenger with a Logitech Subwoofer






Inside with my terrible Cable Management skills.






Dinky little HSF on my 955. 4 GB total of RAM on the right.


----------



## claptonman

I'm not gonna bother anymore to yell at people for cable management lol.

Now that I have an access to a decent camera, and I tore apart my system so I could use my PSU to test another build, I'll have some pics up later.


----------



## 87dtna

o wow

dude I have better cable management in my mini ITX and there's no where to put any cables lol


----------



## Darren

Yeah... I need some tips, time, and zipties. And maybe a better case would have helped. Now realizing that more expensive cases have their perks.


----------



## claptonman

I have not had first hand experience with the rosewill, but it does have some space behind there. Get it a little better, at least. Not gonna work miracles or anything.


----------



## Darren

Yeah but it seems like all my cords are to thick to fit back there.


----------



## Machin3

Work in Progress. Almost done  Pretty Psyched


----------



## linkin

Cable management is not zipties and tying things down. Cable management is the art of hiding cables in a case that lets you do so, and if using a modular PSU, using the least amount of cable chains possible


----------



## tech savvy

Machin3 said:


> Work in Progress. Almost done  Pretty Psyched



Nice!:good:


----------



## 87dtna

linkin said:


> Cable management is not zipties and tying things down. Cable management is the art of hiding cables in a case that lets you do so, and if using a modular PSU, using the least amount of cable chains possible



Even in a case with virtually zero cable management possibilities, wrapping things together still gives a MUCH better look.  Case it point, here's a super cheap build I did a long time ago-






But a case with a bottom mounted PSU typically offers SOME cable managament, and the case he has does.


----------



## just a noob

Still a wip:


----------



## CrazyMike

Pretty soon i get to go shopping  (ie boxing day sales). 

First is going to be a GTX 580 card, hopefully two. Then will be Asus Maximus IV motherboard with a 2600K processor (memory of coarse). Not too sure if i should risk (bang for the buck) on the new intel processors E series.


----------



## FuryRosewood

Reorganized a little...desk is still a bit of a mess but got the computer in the corner now


----------



## Geek0716

i have a couple pc's. I have a ?. whould it be a upgrade to put a intel i3 2.23ghz. processor in my Dell optiplex gx260?


----------



## 87dtna

Geek0716 said:


> i have a couple pc's. I have a ?. whould it be a upgrade to put a intel i3 2.23ghz. processor in my Dell optiplex gx260?



Not the correct section to ask a question, but nevertheless....

It would be if you could do it, but you can't.  The I3's have different pin count and use a different socket.
Plus, you have a desktop PC and sounds like you are asking about a mobile I3 cpu.  The lowest clocked desktop I3 is 2.93ghz.


----------



## zer0_c00l

my current Rig.   nothing crazy looking..im 37 Lol


----------



## claptonman

Nice Corsair GPU.


----------



## OvenMaster

* Deleted by OM *
* Reason: mobo replaced in June 2013 - PCI slot failure *


----------



## M1kkelZR

this is the Salvage build at about 25% the motherboard still needs to arrive so thats why the case is just filled with: PSU and the hdds, the ram and extra crap is in the bottom waiting for the motherboard


----------



## zer0_c00l

claptonman said:


> Nice Corsair GPU.



yeah.best gpu ever Lol


----------



## xxmorpheus

The new beast. Dont mind the messy cables 

http://i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n525/wguzman1984/IMG_20120104_135005.jpg


----------



## zer0_c00l

xxmorpheus said:


> The new beast. Dont mind the messy cables
> 
> http://i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n525/wguzman1984/IMG_20120104_135005.jpg



still looks beefy


----------



## jonnyp11

i loathe you.....

so how many 7990's you plannin on?


----------



## xxmorpheus

jonnyp11 said:


> i loathe you.....
> 
> so how many 7990's you plannin on?




lol, im probably gonna stick with this setup. i havent thrown benchmarks at it, yet


----------



## Machin3

Finally finished Shellshock. I'm pretty happy with the way she looks


----------



## TekMaster

@ Machin3 - What type of coolant are you running thorough her?
nice set up


----------



## Machin3

TekMaster said:


> @ Machin3 - What type of coolant are you running thorough her?
> nice set up



Its just regular distilled water


----------



## claptonman

Are those 12GB of 3 DIMMS corsair RAM?


----------



## Machin3

claptonman said:


> Are those 12GB of 3 DIMMS corsair RAM?



Yes sir.


----------



## pwlljakob

here's my set up...













Specs in my sig


----------



## TekMaster

Excuse the terrible quality. The otterbox on my iPhone has tons of dust clogged in the camera lens hole lol 







What I game on. Not much on the outside but she's a beast. This CM case has great airflow though due to it's mesh design, (not as good as a HAF, but similar)
Just hate the nVidia badge on the front... and the see-through GeForce on the side panel... It's old so I deal with it
And yes those are laptop speakers lol, my surround is boxed up because i'm in the process of moving
I was able to get a thermaltake frio in this dude, surprisingly... had to mod it but I managed 
Had to mod my RAM to fit under the fan in slots A1 and A2 as well

@FORDSVTPARTS - nice Indiana Jones movie poster


----------



## M1kkelZR

TekMaster said:


> Excuse the terrible quality. The otterbox on my iPhone has tons of dust clogged in the camera lens hole lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I game on. Not much on the outside but she's a beast. This CM case has great airflow though due to it's mesh design, (not as good as a HAF, but similar)
> Just hate the nVidia badge on the front... and the see-through GeForce on the side panel... It's old so I deal with it
> And yes those are laptop speakers lol, my surround is boxed up because i'm in the process of moving
> I was able to get a thermaltake frio in this dude, surprisingly... had to mod it but I managed
> Had to mod my RAM to fit under the fan in slots A1 and A2 as well
> 
> @FORDSVTPARTS - nice Indiana Jones movie poster



OMG I want your case (a) its soo epic man


----------



## TekMaster

It's an nVidia edition to one of the old Cooler Master cases. You might be able to still find them around, not sure. But I'm wanting a CM HAF X nVidia edition just because of the lime green
Appreciate it though dude 
Cheers


----------



## M1kkelZR

TekMaster said:


> It's an nVidia edition to one of the old Cooler Master cases. You might be able to still find them around, not sure. But I'm wanting a CM HAF X nVidia edition just because of the lime green
> Appreciate it though dude
> Cheers



oh my god i need to find one of these! as soon as i see 1 its is going on my wishlist  atm i have a crappy aluminium case that isnt the best, has a reasonable airflow but thats about it


----------



## pwlljakob

TekMaster said:


> Excuse the terrible quality. The otterbox on my iPhone has tons of dust clogged in the camera lens hole lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I game on. Not much on the outside but she's a beast. This CM case has great airflow though due to it's mesh design, (not as good as a HAF, but similar)
> Just hate the nVidia badge on the front... and the see-through GeForce on the side panel... It's old so I deal with it
> And yes those are laptop speakers lol, my surround is boxed up because i'm in the process of moving
> I was able to get a thermaltake frio in this dude, surprisingly... had to mod it but I managed
> Had to mod my RAM to fit under the fan in slots A1 and A2 as well
> 
> @FORDSVTPARTS - nice Indiana Jones movie poster




Thanks!  Got it for free its one of the originals...


----------



## claptonman

They have the thermaltake Nvidia edition:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133100


----------



## TekMaster

claptonman said:


> They have the thermaltake Nvidia edition:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133100



That's pretty nice, thanks for the share. Bookmarked, will look into this very soon. I like it better than the HAF X nVidia edition


----------



## M1kkelZR

claptonman said:


> They have the thermaltake Nvidia edition:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133100



wow bookmarked this too! when the build is finished ill get this! unless i can find a cheaper nvidia case 

also i saw this http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4177133&CatId=1842
$99 cheaper, and i do like the look


----------



## Spesh

Raz3rD said:


> wow bookmarked this too! when the build is finished ill get this! unless i can find a cheaper nvidia case
> 
> also i saw this http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4177133&CatId=1842
> $99 cheaper, and i do like the look



Both of those cases look rather tacky to me. I'd much rather have something from Lian-Li or Corsair.


----------



## M1kkelZR

Spesh said:


> Both of those cases look rather tacky to me. I'd much rather have something from Lian-Li or Corsair.



well for a build i want to do for my birthday i might get the nvidia case or a CoolerMaster HAF 922


----------



## Machin3

claptonman said:


> They have the thermaltake Nvidia edition:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133100



I was thinking about that case for the mod I did but after I saw the price and that the bay design was similar to Antec's design, i turned away.


----------



## Defyantly

Machin3 said:


> Finally finished Shellshock. I'm pretty happy with the way she looks



completely B-E-A-UTIFUL


----------



## claptonman

Got my new fans up and running. 26c with prime95... My temp sensor is off but if its 10 more degrees, then that's fine with me too.


----------



## linkin

26c with prime95 is just wrong  What does the CPUTIN sensor in HWMonitor say?


----------



## claptonman

Where's that? Here's a screen shot.

http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/8382/37842062.png


----------



## 87dtna

My current setup...simple, very cheap, but very affective for gaming at 1080p.  Specs in sig.  I5 2300 is at 3.4ghz via 33x103.1 at 1.10v (temps even with that small cooler top out at 55c full load and idle at 28c).  The board has settings to go to 35 multi but for some reason it won't boot past 33.  But 3.4 on a sandy bridge quad is still quite powerful.  I'd take it over a 4ghz Phenom II anyday, plus it consumes WAY less power.  Plus the fact that I only paid $110 shipped for it 

I have $600 in this build.

I have a 92mm fan for the rear, I've just been lazy plus this setup runs so cool I don't even have the need for it really.


----------



## M1kkelZR

hmm nice quite awesome!

i would post a pic of my salvage setup, but its not worthy enough yet. still need to get new ram, CPU, PSU and gpu xd


----------



## Thanatos

Now, i know that when you saw that, you thought of this:




But screw you guys. Airflow can kiss my butt.


----------



## 87dtna

LOL.  It's not all about airflow, sure thats a big part of it....but it's more about just pride really, having a PC thats presentable and looks clean/nice.


----------



## Thanatos

Hey, if I had a modular PSU I'd be in business. but nobody really comes over to my house at all, so I don't really have to present it to anyone, lol. But I hope to hold on to it until college. Then, I may make an attempt to hide some cables, but it's tough without a modular psu. And i dont know if the Antec 900 is a real good case for cable management.


----------



## salvage-this

I would just hide what you can behind and zip tie the rest down to keep the bulk down.  That will help a lot.


----------



## jonnyp11

ha, got enough hard-drives in there?


----------



## 87dtna

Green dog252 said:


> Hey, if I had a modular PSU I'd be in business. but nobody really comes over to my house at all, so I don't really have to present it to anyone, lol. But I hope to hold on to it until college. Then, I may make an attempt to hide some cables, but it's tough without a modular psu. And i dont know if the Antec 900 is a real good case for cable management.



I posted this pic before...yeah I know you have like 50 more hard drives and stuff but you see where I'm going with it.  

Yes not having a modular PSU hurts, heck even having non sleeved cables makes things worse too.  But even if you do not have those things zip tying the cables together makes it look much cleaner.


----------



## Thanatos

Hey guys look what I did.


----------



## claptonman

:good: Are your hard drives still there? Don't see them all as well...

What's you specs as well?


----------



## Thanatos

I actually only had two. Took the one that i wasn't using out. My specs:

AMD Athlon II X2 250 OC'd to 3.7GHz stable
ASUS M4A88T-V EVO/USB3
2x4GB DDR3
VisionTek 900371 Radeon HD 6450 1GB DDR3
Win7 Pro 64 bit
WB 500GB IDE HDD
Antec Kuhler H2O 620
Antec 900 case
Antec Earthwatts 500 watt PSU


that's about it. What do you think?


----------



## claptonman

Oh, those are like, guards on the side. It kinda looks like you have 7 drives in the first picture.

Looks pretty good. Probably mostly for movies/tv/music? Probably can play some light games on there too. Didn't know the Athlons could OC that high.


----------



## Thanatos

You underestimate my power.  that thing plays bioshock 2 on ultra settings, bad company 2 on ultra, and bf3 on high. Not to mention Minecraft. I get like 50fps on Minecraft with very far view. It's pretty dang fast.


----------



## claptonman

With a 6450? What kind of framerates do you get?


----------



## Thanatos

Nothing too amazing. Like 40 and up.


----------



## 87dtna

Green dog252 said:


> You underestimate my power.  that thing plays bioshock 2 on ultra settings, bad company 2 on ultra, and bf3 on high. Not to mention Minecraft. I get like 50fps on Minecraft with very far view. It's pretty dang fast.



At what resolution?

And thats BS man, my friend had an I3 530 overclocked to 4.2ghz and a 5750 both of which are worlds stronger than what you have and even at 1440x900 resolution everything on low he said it was laggy playing BF3.  It wasn't until he upgraded to an I5 750 and 5850 that he could play at 1080p and even then he said FPS was in the 40's but no lag.

Even if you are at 1024x768, it's still BS with ''high'' settings.  The 6450 has 160 stream processors and little to no memory bandwidth.  The 5750 has 720 SP's and decent memory bandwidth, it destroys it in gaming.....not even a comparison.


----------



## Thanatos

Well, I guess you'd have to be here... I swear, it plays BF3 on high BUT the sound lags like at b*tch. The res is 1920 x 1080. but the res changes when i play bf3, so i dunno.


----------



## M1kkelZR

Green dog252 said:


> I actually only had two. Took the one that i wasn't using out. My specs:
> 
> AMD Athlon II X2 250 OC'd to 3.7GHz stable
> ASUS M4A88T-V EVO/USB3
> 2x4GB DDR3
> VisionTek 900371 Radeon HD 6450 1GB DDR3
> Win7 Pro 64 bit
> WB 500GB IDE HDD
> Antec Kuhler H2O 620
> Antec 900 case
> Antec Earthwatts 500 watt PSU
> 
> 
> that's about it. What do you think?



hows it the antec h20 620 then? planning on getting this one when i get my new cpu.


----------



## Thanatos

Oh gosh, it's amazing. when oc'd to 3.7 GHz, my CPU is holding steady at 25C Idle. goes up to about 38C when running Prime95. It's super quiet, too.

But, it comes with some thermal paste already on the waterblock. Take that crap off, replace it with something like Artic Silver 5 or Antec's Formula 5.


----------



## Darkserge

This is my PC. It's getting old, but game booster V3.2 improve gaming FPS for Skyrim in all high setting.


----------



## wolfeking

:0 holy cable management batman!


----------



## Darkserge

(sighed) (organized the wiring)


----------



## M1kkelZR

Green dog252 said:


> Oh gosh, it's amazing. when oc'd to 3.7 GHz, my CPU is holding steady at 25C Idle. goes up to about 38C when running Prime95. It's super quiet, too.
> 
> But, it comes with some thermal paste already on the waterblock. Take that crap off, replace it with something like Artic Silver 5 or Antec's Formula 5.



ok kewl i wanna get that cooler purely for OCing. might get a 955 or 940 for it and just get it to 3.7 to 4.0


----------



## M1kkelZR

JasonVilla2012 said:


> This is the picture of my PC. I love my PC and most of time I am using this for watching movies and use the internet.



and the inside of your case? 

i like your huge mouse mats though! my friend has the one on the left, Steeleseries right?


----------



## Thanatos

Darkserge said:


> This is my PC. It's getting old, but game booster V3.2 improve gaming FPS for Skyrim in all high setting.



Is that the Antec 900? You, my dear sir, have taste.  Same as mine.


----------



## mx344

New paintjob, yah like?


----------



## claptonman

Nice, always like black case insides better. What voltage is your 960t at?


----------



## 87dtna

Not bad, get rid of the IDE cable (they just look so horrible) and get a full ATX motherboard to fill up the case and that would look a lot better


----------



## mx344

claptonman said:


> Nice, always like black case insides better. What voltage is your 960t at?



Me too, thanks, well, I have it at 1.356 in Bios, I did bring it back, i was having some trouble at higher clocks, I may go up again, but spend more time with it, I basically just bumped my voltage and mutliplier, and bus speed. I'm at 3.85ghz right now.

@87dtna, haha, Yeah, I imagine eventually clean up a lil. I might upgrade mobo in a year or so, But right now my 35 dollar msi is providing good performance for me.


----------



## AlexJ




----------



## CrazyMike

AlexJ said:


>



I used to have one of those.


----------



## linkin

Time for an update


----------



## CrazyMike

Hey Linkin, where is the triple monitor? lol

What kind of head gear is that? and do you like them?(rate them out of 10)


----------



## linkin

Audio-Technica ATH-AD700. Haven't had any better headphones yet.


----------



## Machin3

That green looks pretty sweet with the MSI Two FROZR gpu.


----------



## linkin

That's probably the best picture out of all of them  Also I can't wait to get my STX.


----------



## kennebell347

+1 
I love the way the twin frozr looks. You should see how big it is on a 3GB 580 Lightning!


----------



## linkin

I want a GTX 580 3GB Lightning. I already bought an STX... my poor wallet


----------



## kennebell347

Yeah this card killed my wallet lol


----------



## 87dtna

I just picked up a gtx560 Ti and I'll post a pic of my current setup (or so it might stay that way for a couple weeks) once it gets here probably tomorrow.


----------



## Spesh

Gonna be starting work on this tomorrow (watercooled test bench)......


----------



## salvage-this

Looks like fun.  What hardware are you putting in there?


----------



## Spesh

All of the current hardware I have at the moment. I've got quite a sexy build planned for this.

I got this reservoir and pumps from Koolance in the post this morning too. Dual reservoir for mounting 2 x DDC pumps which all fits nicely into a single 5.25" drive bay.






I'll post pics as it comes to life.


----------



## claptonman

Drool. Give me your life.


----------



## salvage-this

^ agreed

That will look so good when it is all set up


----------



## spirit

Well I thought I had better give an update because I've got a new camera now the pictures should be better (camera is Finepix S4000 btw).

So I shall start with my rig - spec is in my signature (it's the i5 760 rig).







My setup, PC has to sit sideways on otherwise it won't fit under the desk. My monitor is a 24" Iiyama ProLite E2409HDS that's mounted onto the wall. runs over DVI.






There's the inside, I will admit that she is covered in dust and yeah my cable management isn't great, but the Lexa S isn't a great case for cable management. Doesn't matter how you arrange the cables behind the motherboard, you will never get the side panel back on.






That's what she looks like from the front...

Here's my other PC, the Athlon 64 box - spec is also in signature.






There's the internals. SATA on  the motherboard sucks so I use IDE instead and that's what all the black cables are. The white-ish cable right at the bottom of the case is an SCSI Ultra 160 (I think) cable for 68-pin SCSI disks. I got an Adaptec SCSI card in there and whilst at the moment I don't have any SCSI disks (well not 68 pin ones) I may come across one in the future. The case is terrible BTW, no cable management features so everything has to be zip-tied down AND it's bloody lethal, you can cut yourself so badly on that case, I have in the past. not nice!






Killer case from the front.






There's a hole in the side panel, and that's why you can see my SCSI cable. Don't know why there's a hole here, suspect some "previous owner" cut it out.

Now here is my brother's PC, spec:
HP dx2250 microtower
Athlon 64 3800+
1.25GB DDR2 667MHz RAM
150GB WD SATA HDD
SATA DVD-ROM
ATI Radeon Xpress 200 series onboard graphics
XP Pro x64 SP2






Don't be fooled by the duct tape and the missing blanking covers, this PC works perfectly. It used to belong in a school, but I suspect some pesky school-children ruined it a bit.






Nothing special inside really....






There's his desk setup.

My Mum's PC is much the same, only it's a dx2200 so it doesn't have an Athlon 64, but rather a Pentium 4 HT 3.06GHz and it has 2GB of the same RAM, and 2x 80GB SATA HDDs I think.






Desk setup. That's a 4:3 19" monitor BTW, not a 17".

Finally, my Dad's PC. It started out in life as a MESH with an Athlon 64 4400+ and 2GB RAM with a GeForce 6800 Ultra, but now he's upgraded it to a Core 2 Quad Q8400, 4GB DDR3 RAM, GeForce 9800 GT (1GB), 3x 250GB HDDs.






I would have taken a photo of his setup, but he was there working at it so I didn't. He has a 22" SyncMaster widescreen monitor and apart from that it looks like mum's. 
So there we go. Sorry about all the pictures, hope it's OK to have this many.


----------



## just a noob

Dust picture!





I really need to rma my 580 though, missing the ihs so I can't use my aqua computer block


----------



## 87dtna

Lots o power in a tiny package-

Even with that tiny cooler, the I5 2300 at 3.4ghz 1.10v doesn't even top 50c while gaming and gets to ~55c prime95.


----------



## Spesh

Finished the test bench. Check out the build log in the "desktop computers" section of the forum.


----------



## Machin3

Sweet setup Spesh


----------



## jonnyp11

that's probable one of if not the sickest copmp on here, looks just amazing.


----------



## Laquer Head

Nice one spesh!!


----------



## Spesh

Cheers guys. Glad you like the finished product.


----------



## ScottALot

I've got the same bench, except it's not dual. Damn, I really need to clean up my build to make it even approach a standard like that!


----------



## Spesh

ScottALot said:


> I've got the same bench, except it's not dual. Damn, I really need to clean up my build to make it even approach a standard like that!



Have you got a pic mate?


----------



## Machin3

Spesh, what case is that cuz you kinda just got me interested to convert my WC into that haha


----------



## Spesh

It's a Dimastech Easy Bench dual V2.5. If you are intending to watercool it, then there are a few thing to consider first, as it's not quite as straightforward as putting a loop in a standard case. I ran into quite a few problems that needed to be solved.


----------



## Machin3

Yeah, I've done quite a bit of WC work but never on a bench. From the looks of your setup, its not an easy task.


----------



## Shane

Think Spesh,s rig is awesome?...check out mine currrently.....







Old Sempron 2800+ system from out the loft that had no PSU,Its sooooo slow

The motherboard in my sig rig has failed,currently looking for another used P55 board on the net.

Sorry for the bad quality btw,Phone camera.


----------



## M1kkelZR

oh hahah! ok i thought my athlon 64 le-1600 was slow but now im glad i have it haha!


----------



## Jamebonds1

This is my computer.  The first custom build.  I called tower "Neo"  

specs is in my sig


----------



## jonnyp11

Jamebonds1 said:


> This is my computer.  The first custom build.  I called tower "Neo"
> 
> specs is in my sig



It's a ~60 lb. gaming rainbow :good:

also i was going to stick some pics up but my phone has next to no memory and i put music on before getting the pics off and apparently if there is less than 30mbs of the 120mbs left, then it can't do anything with any of the media at all, or take new pics and stuff, unless you move it all to an sd card or format it, so i had to format the media... (at least i didn't have any important pics or anything i cared about on it)


----------



## Jamebonds1

jonnyp11 said:


> It's a ~60 lb. gaming rainbow :good:
> 
> also i was going to stick some pics up but my phone has next to no memory and i put music on before getting the pics off and apparently if there is less than 30mbs of the 120mbs left, then it can't do anything with any of the media at all, or take new pics and stuff, unless you move it all to an sd card or format it, so i had to format the media... (at least i didn't have any important pics or anything i cared about on it)



Thank   I build computer for AutoCAD and program.  I love different color of LED in my computer.  

About phone.  Is there any way that you can sent picture via blue tooth or use text to sent message to email?


----------



## ScottALot

Spesh said:


> Have you got a pic mate?



I'm going to clean it up a bit before taking pictures of it.


----------



## salvage-this

I can't wait to get my new case up.  I just got the 800D in from Pies   I just need to make some final adjustments to it.


----------



## darrenvox

Here's mine...it's about 8 years old now

A open pc100 from 2003-2004 era


----------



## I_BUILD_NASTYS

darrenvox said:


> Here's mine...it's about 8 years old now
> 
> A open pc100 from 2003-2004 era



that things hideous hahaha


----------



## claptonman

Jamebonds1 said:


> Thank   I build computer for AutoCAD and program.  I love different color of LED in my computer.
> 
> About phone.  Is there any way that you can sent picture via blue tooth or use text to sent message to email?



Yeah, you can text the pic to your email.


----------



## Jamebonds1

claptonman said:


> Yeah, you can text the pic to your email.



sorry, but i meant for jonnyp11.  My English is suck.


----------



## Darkserge

Green dog252 said:


> Is that the Antec 900? You, my dear sir, have taste.  Same as mine.



Yes, this is it. 

Upgrade newer videocard and doing a serious cable management. No room for one of the Antec 900 hard drive bay because of newer videocard is barly fit. 1/2 inch clearing.


----------



## darrenvox

I_BUILD_NASTYS said:


> that things hideous hahaha



You can say that again...


----------



## kobaj

Darkserge said:


> Yes, this is it.
> 
> Upgrade newer videocard and doing a serious cable management. No room for one of the Antec 900 hard drive bay because of newer videocard is barly fit. 1/2 inch clearing.
> 
> *snip*



I'm not 100% sure if I've already said this or not, but we have the same motherboard. Isn't it great !

Anyway, be careful, it looks like one of your cables at the top (which is ziptied) could easily be nocking against your fan.


----------



## CrazyMike

Put a LAN card and Video Capture card in it. Have to reoverclock the damn thing.


















Can't wait to buy my new motherboard, processor, RAM and video card.


----------



## Jamebonds1

CrazyMike said:


> Put a LAN card and Video Capture card in it. Have to reoverclock the damn thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to buy my new motherboard, processor, RAM and video card.



Lol.  Why do you have to reoverclock?


----------



## CrazyMike

long story lol


----------



## claptonman

Darkserge said:


> Yes, this is it.
> 
> Upgrade newer videocard and doing a serious cable management. No room for one of the Antec 900 hard drive bay because of newer videocard is barly fit. 1/2 inch clearing.



What kind of video card? I know its a gigabyte 3-fan. I got the same kind for my 570.


----------



## 87dtna

It says 4870 in his sig :/


----------



## turbodiesel

CrazyMike said:


> Put a LAN card and Video Capture card in it. Have to reoverclock the damn thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to buy my new motherboard, processor, RAM and video card.



nice case


----------



## Darkserge

kobaj said:


> I'm not 100% sure if I've already said this or not, but we have the same motherboard. Isn't it great !
> 
> Anyway, be careful, it looks like one of your cables at the top (which is ziptied) could easily be nocking against your fan.



Yes, I am using this motherboard to learn how to overclocking CPU and it not that hard. I wasnt worry about this cable, and I try to keep it away from both CPU and top case fans. They both are about 2 inches apart and I run a cable between them. This cable wont move by support of CPU cable.  and I have clear side case, and I can keep my eyes on this. 




claptonman said:


> What kind of video card? I know its a gigabyte 3-fan. I got the same kind for my 570.





87dtna said:


> It says 4870 in his sig :/



Oop, I forgot to edit my signature after I upgrade videocard and add second sata hard drive. Sorry about that. Yes, this is Gigabyte, because I become fan of Gigabyte.


----------



## claptonman

87dtna said:


> It says 4870 in his sig :/



He said he just got a new one, so I assumed it wasn't a 4870... and gigabyte didn't make those kind of video cards back then.


----------



## linkin

I needed some extra pressure, the TFII cooler was a little loose, and I didn't have any washers handy... so those are CM Hyper TX3 120mm fan mounts cut up and used as washers. lol.


----------



## turbodiesel

i wont put my pc in here its too bad


----------



## Jamebonds1

ryan.white said:


> i wont put my pc in here its too bad



What's wrong with it?  I know it is not that bad.


----------



## turbodiesel

it is old and ancient and im probally the only person who uses a laptop all the time.


if i posted my desktop it would probally breack my camrea


----------



## Ankur

linkin said:


> I needed some extra pressure, the TFII cooler was a little loose, and I didn't have any washers handy... so those are CM Hyper TX3 120mm fan mounts cut up and used as washers. lol.



Lol won't that short the printed circuits of that card?


----------



## Jamebonds1

ryan.white said:


> it is old and ancient and im probally the only person who uses a laptop all the time.
> 
> 
> if i posted my desktop it would probally breack my camrea



Don't worry, you don't have to do that if you don't want to.  Beside I and people wouldn't say bad thing about your old desktop.


----------



## Shane

Linkin you voided the warrenty on that 560 already? 

I assume you re-applied some better Thermal paste?...much of a diffrence?


----------



## linkin

Nevakonaza said:


> Linkin you voided the warrenty on that 560 already?
> 
> I assume you re-applied some better Thermal paste?...much of a diffrence?



Voided warranty? Why of course not!  But yes I have changed the paste to AS5. BF3 still heats this thing up to 92c which has me quite worried. The cooler on the card was able to be twisted with very little force so I concluded it needed some extra pressure. I plan to get some proper washers today. I'm also guessing that the screws only being threaded half way up has something to do with it. And still gets up to 92c in BF3 singleplayer. Even Kombustor is 10c less than that!


----------



## 87dtna

Wow thats weird, but my 560 Ti doesn't even go over 70c when the GPU is pegged at 100% the whole time and the fan is only at 45%.  If I bump the fan to 55% it doesn't even hit 65c ever.  Stock cooler.


----------



## Jamebonds1

linkin said:


> Voided warranty? Why of course not!  But yes I have changed the paste to AS5. BF3 still heats this thing up to 92c which has me quite worried. The cooler on the card was able to be twisted with very little force so I concluded it needed some extra pressure. I plan to get some proper washers today. I'm also guessing that the screws only being threaded half way up has something to do with it. And still gets up to 92c in BF3 singleplayer. Even Kombustor is 10c less than that!



hmm... It look like you should turn it high fan speed.  I have to set up my 9600 GT at 80% speed fan to keep it cooling.  92c? it is serious.  That is too high and reduce a lot of lifetime.


----------



## linkin

I know right! I might possibly have the worst 560 Ti that exists. Ambient temp is anywhere from 20-30c though... even so it idles at about 36 most of the time.



Jamebonds1 said:


> hmm... It look like you should turn it high fan speed.  I have to set up my 9600 GT at 80% speed fan to keep it cooling.  92c? it is serious.  That is too high and reduce a lot of lifetime.



Already at 100% speed. It's too hot.


----------



## Jamebonds1

linkin said:


> Already at 100% speed. It's too hot.



Do you overclocked? How is your airflow? You might want good fan on your side of tower.


----------



## claptonman

Jamebonds1 said:


> Do you overclocked? How is your airflow? You might want good fan on your side of tower.



From what I remember from Linkin's picture of his computer, his airflow is good. Just sounds like a bad card. I would recommend to RMA it, but since you took all that off...


----------



## Jamebonds1

claptonman said:


> From what I remember from Linkin's picture of his computer, his airflow is good. Just sounds like a bad card. I would recommend to RMA it, but since you took all that off...



Or another possible.  Voltage might be too high, vcore might be damages, overclock PCIe or bad fan.


----------



## linkin

Jamebonds1 said:


> Or another possible.  Voltage might be too high, vcore might be damages, overclock PCIe or bad fan.



All my gear is fine. MSI doesn't void your warranty for unmounting the cooler unlike XFX and Palit do now. I think I will set up an RMA though...


----------



## claptonman

Can't see it in the most recent pics here, Linkin, but what kind of fans do you have blowing out the top? The Twin Frozen recirculates the air back in the case, so having good fans to get that hot air out helps a lot.


----------



## Jamebonds1

linkin said:


> All my gear is fine. MSI doesn't void your warranty for unmounting the cooler unlike XFX and Palit do now. I think I will set up an RMA though...



That's what was going recommended to RMA.  XFX look cool but too bad they don't make new Geforce XFX anymore except for low end video card GT 520


----------



## Shane

linkin said:


> All my gear is fine. MSI doesn't void your warranty for unmounting the cooler unlike XFX and Palit do now.



Saying that,I cant remember seeing any stickers over any screws on my 6950 today when i had my rig apart,If its true thats quite good of MSI.

The Twin Frozr 3 cooler on mine though is great,Currently idle at 33c.

and under load in BF3 usually around 62-65c...not seen it go over that yet.

I would be quite worried aswell if my card reached what yours is Linkin.


----------



## linkin

Yeah I'm going to chalk it up to a poor mounting system and a poor surface of the HSF, it feels like a fine file rather than something smooth.


----------



## spirit

Got a new power supply today, replaced my crappy generic CIT 650W neon PSU with an OCZ ZS 650W. It's a good PSU for like less than £60 and the wires are all meshed which is nice to see. I did some cable management on it and I think this is the best the cable management in my machine will probably ever get.







I think that's a good as it's going to get. All the cables are passed behind the motherboard tray as we can see in the photo below.






What do you think? I think considering my PC looked like this a year ago I think it's pretty good!


----------



## 87dtna

Definitely better, but that case has good cable management it could be way better yet.  It's only minor cleanup at this point though you got the major things.


----------



## spirit

87dtna said:


> Definitely better, but that case has good cable management it could be way better yet.  It's only minor cleanup at this point though you got the major things.


How could I improve? Maybe tidy up those SATA cables??


----------



## 87dtna

No, most of it is the wires up by the CPU fan.  First take the 2 fan wires and run them up along the top of the motherboard and then down.  Tuck the wires in the top right corner of the motherboard, then do the same thing with the CPU power cable.  Tucking that CPU cable in slightly under the top right corner of the motherboard will hold the 2 fan wires in then too.

Then down below, no reason to have the PCIe power cable zip tied to the front with all that wire hanging around.  Just take it straight from the card through the cable management hole and zip tie it in the back to hold it.

Hopefully this will help-


----------



## spirit

Thanks I will look into doing it! When you say "run along the top of the motherboard", do you mean like slightly push it behind the motherboard so they stay intact? Also, my CPU cable is a bit short, that's why it's running over the CPU.


----------



## 87dtna

vistakid10 said:


> Thanks I will look into doing it! When you say "run along the top of the motherboard", do you mean like slightly push it behind the motherboard so they stay intact? Also, my CPU cable is a bit short, that's why it's running over the CPU.



Yes.

It appears like the cpu cable is long enough to do that to me, give it a whirl.


----------



## spirit

87dtna said:
			
		

> It appears like the cpu cable is long enough to do that to me, give it a whirl.


Yeah sorry my bad it should be fine if I re-route it. What I'll do is re-route most of my cables directly behind the motherboard-tray and zip-tie them to the back of the tray, then re-route the 24-pin connector to where most of the cables are now, and then that way I should be able to hide those fan cables. There are some other cables too such as the power switch cable and all the little cables which connect to the motherboard which I'd like to hide too. I'm off school next week (half-term break!), so I can do it then.


----------



## 87dtna

Sounds good.  Like I said, just the minor tweaking now to just punch it up a little in the cleanliness department.  It should turn out well, your case is definitely decent for cable management.  The only one I know of better is the CM 690 II advanced, that is the BEST.

I've shown this many times before but it just begs to be shown a lot 

One of my favorite builds


----------



## spirit

I may also do something about those SATA cables which have been bunched up. My motherboard isn't great and doesn't have the SATA connections laying towards the hard disks, instead they're underneath the graphics card (the joys of mATX boards!) so I may need to find some longer SATA cables.


----------



## 87dtna

meh, they don't look near as bad as the power cables hangin out there, like you said mATX boards have their issues.  But if you feel like making it better by all means


----------



## spirit

87dtna said:
			
		

> But if you feel like making it better by all means


Today just before I set off to go to school I started hiding those fan cables behind the motherboard, here's a picture.






As you can see, for the time being the CPU is simply cable-tied to the top of the case to prevent it from getting in the way. Here's how my rig looks now.






So as we can see I still need to do something about the PCI Express power cables. I'll sort this all out at the weekend when I've got some time. Busy at the moment!


----------



## linkin

Jeez dude, look at all that dust.


----------



## spirit

linkin said:


> Jeez dude, look at all that dust.


Yep that's another problem that needs sorting out, what really is the best way to get rid off the dust bunnies? I don't have any compressed air on me at the moment.


----------



## 87dtna

Compressed air is really the only good way.

It's definitely an improvement, looks a lot better already IMO.  Totally cleaned up the top half except on the CPU cooler....why did you unwrap it?  The wires go around the CPU cooler and snap in, you can turn the CPU cooler and install it wherever works best.  No need to have it unwrapped and then tied together.

So once you get your compressed air, take that CPU cooler off and blow it out (looks mega dusty) and then reinstall with the wire wrapped around for a cleaner look.

See this one here I did, the wire wraps all the way around the cooler so you have no extra bunched up-







Now on the bottom half, I noticed you have an extra PCIe cable there that you aren't even using since the gts450 only uses one.  Get that outta there and stuff it in the back!  lol.  And then like I said take the one being used now and just run it from the card directly to the cable management hole and wrap the excess behind there.  The PCIe cables are really whats crapping up your bottom half the most, just that will also be huge improvement.


So, like this-


----------



## spirit

87dtna said:
			
		

> Totally cleaned up the top half except on the CPU cooler....why did you unwrap it? The wires go around the CPU cooler and snap in, you can turn the CPU cooler and install it wherever works best. No need to have it unwrapped and then tied together.


I purchased my CPU, my motherboard and RAM (well half of my RAM) as a bundle and I think my CPU cooler came like that. Didn't realise you could put the cable around the cooler itself *knocks head on the table*. 



			
				87dtna said:
			
		

> take that CPU cooler off and blow it out (looks mega dusty)


Yep it is dusty. I've not cleaned it out in over a year. I'll do it at the weekend and I'll look to find some way of dusting my CPU cooler off a bit, as well as the fans. 



			
				87dtna said:
			
		

> I noticed you have an extra PCIe cable there that you aren't even using since the gts450 only uses one. Get that outta there and stuff it in the back! lol. And then like I said take the one being used now and just run it from the card directly to the cable management hole and wrap the excess behind there. The PCIe cables are really whats crapping up your bottom half the most, just that will also be huge improvement.


I will hide that extra 6+2 PCI Express cable and re-route my cable tomorrow evening or at the weekend. Going out tonight so I can't do it tonight but I will do it ASAP. Also, those wires hanging down by the PSU, I reckon I can sort those out too as well as that black E-SATA cable hanging around by my hard disk. I don't use E-SATA (not enough SATA ports on my motherboard) so I'll hide that cable too.

Thanks for the advice and diagrams btw, much appreciated.


----------



## 87dtna

Oh OK, no biggie but now you know.  Just don't pull the wires tight when wrapping it around because they will catch the fan if they are pulled too tight.

You're definitely heading in the right direction, it should clean up quite well.  After that is all done, the only thing I would really nit pick about is the case wiring.  The wires for the power/reset buttons and LED wires.  They are kind all going every direction, if you could simply straighten them out and put them all together, it would finish it off nicely.  Like I said, thats kinda down the list, those PCIe cables and CPU fan wires are up next for sure which should make another massive improvement.


----------



## spirit

87dtna said:
			
		

> the only thing I would really nit pick about is the case wiring. The wires for the power/reset buttons and LED wires. They are kind all going every direction, if you could simply straighten them out and put them all together, it would finish it off nicely. Like I said, thats kinda down of the list, those PCIe cables and CPU fan wires are up next for sure which should make another massive improvement.


Yeah I'll sort the case wires out when I sort everything else too, I'd like to do everything at once so I don't have to keep going back and doing more. I will just shove those wires behind the motherboard or something to make my case look nicer.

So we reckon my priorities are:
1. PCI-E cables
2. CPU cooler cable
3. Case wires
4. Dust PC using canned air


----------



## 87dtna

Yup sounds good


----------



## linkin

vistakid10 said:


> Yep that's another problem that needs sorting out, what really is the best way to get rid off the dust bunnies? I don't have any compressed air on me at the moment.



Use a painbrush + vacuum.


----------



## 87dtna

eh, that can cause too much static, not really a great idea.


----------



## spirit

I have addressed the issues regarding the PCI Express power cable, the SATA cables and the case wires. I will post the pictures later. I still haven't done anything about the CPU cooler yet though and I still need to dust my PC somehow, but right now I'd like to use it for a while before I need to open up the case again!


----------



## Jamebonds1

87dtna said:


> eh, that can cause too much static, not really a great idea.



It depend.  Some painbrush didn't making static.


----------



## spirit

Well here are the photos! I finished my cable management just before I went to school this morning. I'm not doing any more after this as I think I've done enough, and yes, I know my PC is dusty *embarrassed face* - will one day get a can of compressed air and make the dust bunnies get the hell outta' here! 

I downloaded and installed Speccy from Piriform's website to see what temperatures I was getting. The know these temperatures probably aren't extremely accurate but they're good enough I guess - this is what I'm dealing with:

CPU: 48C (i5 760 with stock cooling, no overclocking - dusting out that CPU cooler will likely reduce this temperature)
MB: 26C
GPU: 29C (factory overclocked GTS 450 with what looks like a reference cooler)
HDD: 24C (WD 2TB, not sure what temp my SSD is)

Will be interesting what these temperatures are like once I have dusted my PC all out, I hope they're lower! 

The pictures::






So this is how the rig looks now with the side panel removed.






The front-panel USB 2.0 and Audio ports which were previously just hanging down by the PSU are now routed from behind the motherboard tray to just on top of the power supply, right by where they need to plug into. Yes, that is my second 6-pin PCI power there, the plug does not fit behind the motherboard tray, so it has to live here. You can't really notice it.






Cable management by the optical drives.






The 6-pin PCI power cable goes behind the motherboard traay now, as do my SATA cables.






"Behind the motherboard tray millions of cables lurk..."






Cable-mess behind the hard drive caddies.

Does this all look a lot better now?


----------



## wolfeking

if you straitened up the cables behind the mobo tray, then you would probably be able to fit your PCIe 6 pin connector back there. It would also look nicer, and probably help the back panel fit on a little better.


----------



## 87dtna

vistakid10 said:


> Does this all look a lot better now?



Absolutely!

Just the dust and the cpu cooler wire and it's very presentable for a non modular PSU not bad at all.

You should probably invest in a different CPU cooler anyway really, the stockers are horrible even at stock clocks.  Idling mid-upper 40's is not uncommon at all even at stock.

However, if you are at stock clocks you really could lower the Vcore quite a bit and drop atleast 5-10c temps.

I bet on auto voltage it's juicing your chip to around 1.30v?  Well you really don't need voltage that high until you get to atleast 3.6ghz if not higher.  At stock clocks, you should be able to easily run only 1.00v and be fully stable...and that will drop temps quite a bit.


----------



## Jamebonds1

87dtna said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> Just the dust and the cpu cooler wire and it's very presentable for a non modular PSU not bad at all.
> 
> You should probably invest in a different CPU cooler anyway really, the stockers are horrible even at stock clocks.  Idling mid-upper 40's is not uncommon at all even at stock.
> 
> However, if you are at stock clocks you really could lower the Vcore quite a bit and drop atleast 5-10c temps.
> 
> I bet on auto voltage it's juicing your chip to around 1.30v?  Well you really don't need voltage that high until you get to atleast 3.6ghz if not higher.  At stock clocks, you should be able to easily run only 1.00v and be fully stable...and that will drop temps quite a bit.



My CPU is 14c to 22c with Thermaltake Contac 30


----------



## 87dtna

Thats an I3, they run massively cooler than an I5, no comparison whatsoever.

And 14c is 57f, your temps are probably wrong unless you are in a 50 degree ambient room :/


----------



## spirit

87dtna said:
			
		

> Just the dust and the cpu cooler wire and it's very presentable for a non modular PSU not bad at all.


I was going to go with a modular PSU, the OCZ ModXStream 600W, but this ZS 650W was cheaper and offered 50 watts more power. I still think my case looks good though. I hope I don't have to buy a new PSU for at least a couple of years now, but the next one I buy for my machine at least will be modular, and by the time I need to upgrade I bet most consumer PSUs from brands such as OCZ and Corsair will be modular.

Yeah I may dust my CPU cooler but if I do a dust I'll do it later rather than sooner because for now I'd like to enjoy my PC.  Dust has always been a problem in this room, there's not a lot I can do about it to be honest. 



			
				87dtna said:
			
		

> You should probably invest in a different CPU cooler anyway really, the stockers are horrible even at stock clocks. Idling mid-upper 40's is not uncommon at all even at stock.


Yeah really for a high-end quad-core CPU I think the stock cooling is a bit weak, I was looking into an Arctic Cooling Freezer Extreme Rev 2 (or something along those lines) but I never got round to purchasing it... maybe some day.  In a way I wish I had saved up for longer back when I built this rig so that I could afford a better graphics card (originally had a GT 220!), a better PSU and a better CPU cooler, and I wish I didn't purchase my CPU, RAM and mobo as a bundle! I wish I had used a decent board, becasue this Foxconn board is terrible.



			
				87dtna said:
			
		

> I bet on auto voltage it's juicing your chip to around 1.30v? Well you really don't need voltage that high until you get to atleast 3.6ghz if not higher. At stock clocks, you should be able to easily run only 1.00v and be fully stable...and that will drop temps quite a bit.


Maybe, will have a look in the BIOS. It may be that Speecy is perhaps only giving a core reading. I don't really like to fiddle with things like this though, because even though the i5 760 is no longer the latest generation, they are still pretty expensive on the internet, they haven't come down in price really at all in the past year or so. This is why I have not overclocked my CPU because I'm scared I'll wreck it and then I'll have to buy a new one, and buying a new LGA1156 CPU today is a bit stupid as 1156 is an obsolete socket, so I'd have to go and buy an i5 2500 and a 1155 motherboard.


----------



## 87dtna

Lowering the Vcore would only make it last longer!

Less voltage to the chip + less heat = less degradation


----------



## spirit

Hmm OK might do it then, you say I should lower it to 1V?


----------



## 87dtna

What is auto putting it at now?  You have CPUz?

But at stock 2.8ghz 1.0v should easily be stable (if not even .90 or .95v).  Even if you just put it down to 1.10v for peace of mind 100% rock stability, that should make a big difference in temps.


----------



## spirit

CPUZ reports the core voltage is ~0.900V - not sure what you need to know so I have taken a screenshot of CPUZ. 







The reason why it is showing the clock speed as being ~2.9GHz is because the turbo-boost has been enabled.


----------



## Jamebonds1

87dtna said:


> Thats an I3, they run massively cooler than an I5, no comparison whatsoever.
> 
> And 14c is 57f, your temps are probably wrong unless you are in a 50 degree ambient room :/



Nope.  Probably not perfect temp by BIOS, but it is all i get to monitor my CPU's temp.   Beside i can feeling that heatsink is cold.  Which mean it is about 55f to 65f, i think?  I can't say for sure because i don't have laser thermal.  Plus i have 6 case FAN, one FAN CPU, one FAN PSU, and one Video Card.  Most of fan are over 70 CFM.  It depend on how much good airflow your tower have.  Thermaltake Armor 60A are reason for bottom PSU and more fan case.

NOTES: Errr nevermind.  I don't notice 87dtna got banned, sorry.


----------



## 87dtna

vistakid10 said:


> CPUZ reports the core voltage is ~0.900V - not sure what you need to know so I have taken a screenshot of CPUZ.
> 
> 
> The reason why it is showing the clock speed as being ~2.9GHz is because the turbo-boost has been enabled.





O you have Cstate and the other power saving features on in the bios.  At idle it drops the Vcore, but under load it would bump it up.

Interesting though that your idle is 48c even at .9v.  What thermal paste are you using?


----------



## lovely?

87dtna said:


> Lots o power in a tiny package-
> 
> Even with that tiny cooler, the I5 2300 at 3.4ghz 1.10v doesn't even top 50c while gaming and gets to ~55c prime95.



Tiny power package? i accept your challenge XD


----------



## 87dtna

lovely? said:


> Tiny power package? i accept your challenge XD



I had a 2500k at 4.2ghz on this setup-

Z68m-ITX
Zerotherm 4 heat pipe low profile cooler
2x4gb rip jaws 1600
6850
OCZ fatal1ty 550w modular







Not sure how you fit a 6950 in a mini ITX, my 6850 here barely fit. 







Does that Asus board overclock?  I went to a micro ATX because I just get bored with my hardware.  I was really disappointed the itx boards have no voltage control so auto voltage was juicing my chip when overclocked making more heat.

And then here it is sitting beside a normal ATX mid tower-


----------



## spirit

87dtna said:
			
		

> Interesting though that your idle is 48c even at .9v. What thermal paste are you using?


I honestly have no clue.  Like I said I purchased the CPU, Mobo and RAM as a bundle, so all the paste was already applied.


----------



## jonnyp11

if you can i'd say go ahead and buy some good thermal paste and a hyper 212 plus, that way you can overclock that now, and when you upgrade if you get 1155 it will still work with that and be good.


----------



## itsaferbie

^This^

I have a Hyper 212 EVO and with my i5 2500K OC to 4.0Ghz it only reaches 55c when in Intel burn test(yes max setting). Its a great cooler for the price. And that's with the stock paste. I ordered some MX-4 and will try that once my HDD comes in so I can install it and do my paste at the same time.


----------



## spirit

jonnyp11 said:


> if you can i'd say go ahead and buy some good thermal paste and a hyper 212 plus, that way you can overclock that now, and when you upgrade if you get 1155 it will still work with that and be good.


What I've got is fine at the moment, I'm not interested in overclocking my CPU right now (or ever actually probably) so I don't think I'll rush out and buy new thermal paste just yet, but thanks for the suggestion. I may upgrade to a newer CPU, GPU and motherboard come the release of Ivy-Bridge and Kepler later on this year because by then my setup will be getting on for 2 years old, but we'll see how I'm doing for money and whether I'd warrant the upgrade from my current setup or not.


----------



## lovely?

Asus board doesnt overclock, but the 2500k doesnt hold me back in games yet so im ok without that. i couldn't live without unlocking the 6950 though, so thats been done. i dont think theres a quarter centimeter of space from the end of my video card to the front of the case  procrastinating but lets see if i can get a few pictures in now


----------



## spirit

Just out of interest, does anybody here think it would be worthwhile upgrading from an i5 760 to perhaps a 2500 or a 2500k and upgrading from a SATA II Foxconn H55M-s board to a SATA III Z68 or P67 board? I play games every now and then (Dirt 3 mainly) but I do a lot of video encoding and I run virtual machines. I have a Crucial M4 SATA III SSD by the way and at the moment it's running on SATA II and no I can't put in a SATA III card to make it run faster because my GTS 450 covers up the only and only PCIe x1 slot. Stupid board. >.<


----------



## Jamebonds1

vistakid10 said:


> Just out of interest, does anybody here think it would be worthwhile upgrading from an i5 760 to perhaps a 2500 or a 2500k and upgrading from a SATA II Foxconn H55M-s board to a SATA III Z68 or P67 board? I play games every now and then (Dirt 3 mainly) but I do a lot of video encoding and I run virtual machines. I have a Crucial M4 SATA III SSD by the way and at the moment it's running on SATA II and no I can't put in a SATA III card to make it run faster because my GTS 450 covers up the only and only PCIe x1 slot. Stupid board. >.<



Getting motherboard ATX XL   It is biggest motherboard with more space PCIe.


----------



## spirit

Jamesbonds1 said:
			
		

> Getting motherboard ATX XL  It is biggest motherboard with more space PCIe.


Not sure if the NZXT Lexa S supports this type of board. :-/ Do you reckon rather than upgrading the CPU and motherboard I should just get the ASUS P7P55D-E board which is a SATA III ATX board for the 1156 CPUs?


----------



## Jamebonds1

vistakid10 said:


> Not sure if the NZXT Lexa S supports this type of board. :-/ Do you reckon rather than upgrading the CPU and motherboard I should just get the ASUS P7P55D-E board which is a SATA III ATX board for the 1156 CPUs?



No it won't fit in your tower, unless it is full tower that have 9 PCI lane.  

To be honest. I don't really like Foxconn for reason.  Plus, I like Gigabyte better for more stable and dualBIOS.  

Also there is many people who have problem with ASUS as well. So read review careful.


----------



## spirit

hmmmm I probably won't go for the upgrade to a newer mobo and CPU, just gonna cost too much and I don't think there's much point buying an 1156 mobo in this day and age and the i5 760 is still perfectly adequate for me.


----------



## 87dtna

New PSU in anticipation for gtx580 arrival next week.  Seasonic 760w modular.


----------



## jonnyp11

Not a 7970/50? You want'n linux support or what?


----------



## spirit

Got a new mobo (see sig!!) but sadly my cable management isn't as good as it was now, will post up some pics later maybe...


----------



## Jamebonds1

vistakid10 said:


> Got a new mobo (see sig!!) but sadly my cable management isn't as good as it was now, will post up some pics later maybe...



Congrats.  I notice NXZT tower have good cable management right?  

@87dtna   
Btw welcome back, 87dtna


----------



## spirit

Jamesbonds1 said:
			
		

> Congrats. I notice NXZT tower have good cable management right?


Cheers buddy! The board is great!  The NZXT Lexa S doesn't have bad cable management from my experience, but sometimes it can be a bit of a tight squeeze to fit the panels back on once you've got cables snaking all over the back of the motherboard tray. So overall the cable management features on the Lexa S aren't bad but they can be a pain. And yes, welcome back 87dtna!


----------



## 87dtna

jonnyp11 said:


> Not a 7970/50? You want'n linux support or what?



Nah, just like Nvidia better plus the fact that I paid $300 shipped for it 



Jamebonds1 said:


> @87dtna
> Btw welcome back, 87dtna



:/


----------



## jonnyp11

87dtna said:


> Nah, just like Nvidia better plus the fact that I paid $300 shipped for it



:good: Cool story bro :good: JK, that's pretty dang good

Did you ever leave? I don't seem to remember that....at least didn't notice if you did


----------



## Jamebonds1

87dtna said:


> :/



In fact that you got banned for a few day.  Like a sit out banned.


----------



## spirit

Right OK so here is my PC with it's lovely new board!











So as we can see I upgraded from a mATX board to an ATX board. I went from a Foxconn H55M-S to an ASUS P7P55D-E. The reason for the upgrade was because I accidentally ruined my Foxconn with a bad BIOS update (I posted a thread about it on this forum) and then my machine would no longer post, so rather than go out and buy an 1155 CPU and a new 1155 board I bought the best 1156 board I could lay my hands on. This P7P55D-E supports SATA 6GB/s and USB 3.0 and the SATA 6GB/s with AHCI enabled has sped up my PC no end. The board still retails for about £115 on Amazon, but I picked up this used but mint (and when I say mint everything was still sealed! Must've never been used!) board for £80 + £8 shipping on eBay. So really pleased and much prefer this board!

Regarding my cable management, I spent all of last night and most of today trying to get the board to work properly with all 8GBs of my RAM (had some blue screens but after adjusting the latency in the BIOS everything is now fine) and also trying to get the board to work with my Blu-Ray drive but I got there in the end, so that's why the cables are kind of everywhere. I don't really want to put the power connector behind the tray again because it was such a tight fit last time and I don't want to crack the board, so that's running lose but most of the cables are behind the board. I don't think it looks too bad but hey it works, so... yep! The board came with black right-angled SATA cables with locks on them so I replaced all my horrible red/purple cables with the black cables and I think that alone makes my rig look so much better - really like the blue/white/black colour scheme ASUS used on the board (and I of course love their coolers!), and it goes well with the case and the PSU which are both also blue and black. Also dusted off my CPU cooler when I replaced the board as well as remove that DVD-RW drive so now only the Blu-Ray drive is in the PC. That DVD-RW drive broke, when I pulled the SATA data cable out of it I pulled the plastic bit that covers the SATA pins off on the data connection on the drive, so both the drive and the cable are useless now.


----------



## salvage-this

I just got a last of the parts in from Pies.


----------



## spirit

Wow! Excellent cable management!


----------



## Geoff

vistakid10 said:


> Wow! Excellent cable management!


Just take a look at the other side of his case


----------



## salvage-this

vistakid10 said:


> Wow! Excellent cable management!



Thanks!  It's not too hard in that case.  It probably took me an hour to finish.



WRXGuy1 said:


> Just take a look at the other side of his case



haha true.  I am in the process of organizing that.  I kinds wish there were more hangars in back to tie extra cables to.  That would help a lot.


----------



## spirit

salvage-this said:
			
		

> haha true. I am in the process of organizing that. I kinds wish there were more hangars in back to tie extra cables to. That would help a lot.


Wouldn't bother too much, nobody's going to see the other side so you don't want to spend too long getting it all neat. Obviously you don't want the cables snaking everywhere meaning you can't get the panel back on, but you know... don't spend forever organizing the cables when nobody's going to see them.


----------



## salvage-this

the back panel is not bulging but the heat from my HDDs gets taken out trough the back panel.  I just want it to be a bit cleaner to make sure that I can get the heat out of my case.


----------



## spirit

I would put the 24-pin power connector behind the motherboard again but if I do that I can't get the case back on properly or I have to get somebody else to help me get the case on.


----------



## salvage-this

Yeah it was a bit hard to do with my M59 as well.  Some days took a bit more persuading than others.


----------



## claptonman

I can get my back panel on, but I literally have to use all my limbs at each corner.


----------



## itsaferbie

claptonman said:


> I can get my back panel on, but I literally have to use all my limbs at each corner.



Nice looking setup, and I have the same problem with my back panel too. The only thing I don't like about the TX series, when I upgrade to another GTX570 in the future I will defiantly be picking up modular power supply.


----------



## claptonman

You'd be fine with a TX650:


----------



## linkin

I have the same problem with my PSU/Case as well. You need the force of two men and a hammer to help get the thing closed and on properly.


----------



## claptonman

Best case for getting the panel on is the NZXT Phantom, in my experience. At the front, there's a ridge, so its basically a lever. So the front end holds it in place and you screw it in at the other end.


----------



## 87dtna

I never buy anything but modular PSU's anymore.  I don't use molex connectors at all anymore, and usually only 1 of the 2 sata cables.  No sense trying to stuff away 3 cables with multiple connectors on them that you don't even use.

I had no trouble with the back side panel with the cooler master 690 II advanced, that was a great case although most don't like the plain square look anymore I really liked it.

GTX580 is arriving today according to tracking....woot....will get a pic once I get it in there.  Next upgrade, ivy bridge but the bastards delayed the release until june now :/


----------



## itsaferbie

claptonman said:


> You'd be fine with a TX650:



I plan on upgrading too into the future with my build as well, like possibly water cooling, and even dual 670s or 680s once the initial prices drop.


----------



## 87dtna

600 series is going to be OEM cards.  Nvidia is going right to 700 series for the new retail GTX series to stay the same as AMD 7000 series to avoid confusion or people think that Nvidia is behind because their cards start with a 6 lol.


----------



## Jamebonds1

87dtna said:


> 600 series is going to be OEM cards.  Nvidia is going right to 700 series for the new retail GTX series to stay the same as AMD 7000 series to avoid confusion or people think that Nvidia is behind because their cards start with a 6 lol.



87dtna, show us a link that 600 series is going to be OEM please.


----------



## 87dtna

Unless it's changed again.....the 600 series was going to be like the 300 series.

http://kksonakiya.hubpages.com/hub/Nvidia-GTX-600-Series-Specs-Leaked-and-Updated


----------



## jonnyp11

87dtna said:


> Unless it's changed again.....the 600 series was going to be like the 300 series.
> 
> http://kksonakiya.hubpages.com/hub/Nvidia-GTX-600-Series-Specs-Leaked-and-Updated



I thought everyone was saying the 600's were mobile, like they already have the gt630m out.


----------



## claptonman

87dtna said:


> GTX580 is arriving today according to tracking....woot....will get a pic once I get it in there.  Next upgrade, ivy bridge but the bastards delayed the release until june now :/



And new drivers came out just in time!


----------



## 87dtna




----------



## jonnyp11

Sig...


----------



## Jamebonds1

87dtna said:


> Unless it's changed again.....the 600 series was going to be like the 300 series.
> 
> http://kksonakiya.hubpages.com/hub/Nvidia-GTX-600-Series-Specs-Leaked-and-Updated



this is just leaking news, so we don't know for sure, right?


----------



## spirit

I heard that the 600 series were going to be OEM GPUs like the 100 and 300 series were. Can't remember where I read this though, but I think although the 600 series will be based on Kepler, they're only going to be for OEMs, whereas the consumer cards will be called the 700 series.


----------



## linkin

87dtna said:


>



Is it just me or is your SSD hanging out at a weird angle?


----------



## 87dtna

Yes it is I was too excited about the 580 to remember to put it back in so it's just laying there lol.


----------



## jonnyp11

87dtna said:


> Yes it is I was too excited about the 580 to remember to put it back in so it's just laying there lol.



Again, update your sig 87


----------



## wolfeking

jonnyp11 said:


> Again, update your sig 87


what does it matter what his siggy says? We know he has a 580 now, the sig doesn't matter one bit.


----------



## 87dtna

Happy?  lol


----------



## spirit

87dtna said:


> Happy?  lol


There needs to be a space in between "GTX" and "580"...  I'm joking of course. Good to see you got your GTX 580, I take it you like the EVGA cards? What sort of temperatures is it running at in your case?


----------



## Jamebonds1

vistakid10 said:


> There needs to be a space in between "GTX" and "580"...  I'm joking of course. Good to see you got your GTX 580, I take it you like the EVGA cards? What sort of temperatures is it running at in your case?



If I'm not mistaken, many video card with dual lane PCI have biggest heatsink and more cooling with copper pipe.

I prefer video card with copper pipe.


----------



## jamesd1981

Current desktop


----------



## spirit

Looks good James but personally I'm not a big fan of the blue SATA cables myself.


----------



## jamesd1981

Put them in because they match with everything else, i keep meaning to get the multi colour uv cables but never get round to it.


----------



## jonnyp11

87dtna said:


> Happy?  lol



No, cuz it's not my siggy


----------



## 87dtna

haha


----------



## Jamebonds1

I getting to post picture of inside my desktop but it might shock you lol.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Jamebonds1 said:


> I getting to post picture of inside my desktop but it might shock you lol.



Haha believe me not more than mine xD
My PC does not even has a case xD


----------



## claptonman

Kind of a dark picture, but I replaced the top 200mm fan with 2 120mm fans. I now have 2x200mm and 1x120mm blowing in with 3x120mm blowing out. And push/pull config on my 212+.


----------



## 87dtna

red X


----------



## claptonman

No idea what you're talking about...


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Red X is something we ALL hate:





LoL


----------



## Jamebonds1

87dtna said:


> red X



I have no idea what are you talk about red X.


----------



## 87dtna

lol well it's fixed now.


----------



## ClearCase




----------



## Jamebonds1

Not much clean but it give my hardware like motherboard more space.


----------



## Mez

Jamebonds1 said:


> Not much clean but it give my hardware like motherboard more space.



God... That cooler is right up against your GPU. Not much room to work with eh?


----------



## Jamebonds1

Alien! Where? said:


> God... That cooler is right up against your GPU. Not much room to work with eh?



Actually, it is close to my wireless PCI-Express X1 but not touch each other between my cooler and wireless.


----------



## tech savvy

deleted.


----------



## 87dtna

pics don't show up for me. red X's again.


----------



## M1kkelZR

87dtna said:


> pics don't show up for me. red X's again.



yeah me too


----------



## tech savvy

No? I can see it. thats weird.


----------



## 87dtna

use photobucket.


----------



## tech savvy

Lets try this again. She's my baby, enjoy.

















Specs are in sig.


----------



## M1kkelZR

omg dude thats sexy. i was planning on getting the evga z68 ftw with a 2500k, but the mobo price is just a tad too high at the moment


----------



## 87dtna

560 Ti classy ultra is a sexy card....I wanted one but it would have been a wasted money upgrade from a 560 Ti.


----------



## spirit

I think the Twin Frozr II and III cards are the sexiest.  Hopefully upgrading soon and possibly getting a Twin Frozr II or III card from MSI, will post new pictures once I have upgraded!


----------



## jonnyp11

naw, the water-cooled cards are the sexiest, you can see their boards and chips


----------



## spirit

jonnyp11 said:
			
		

> naw, the water-cooled cards are the sexiest


I still think the Twin Frozrs are nicer. I think that's enough talk about "sexy graphics cards" now lol.


----------



## vroom_skies

I have since added a sub in the bottom left.


----------



## Geoff

Nice Bob!


----------



## tech savvy

Raz3rD said:


> omg dude thats sexy. i was planning on getting the evga z68 ftw with a 2500k, but the mobo price is just a tad too high at the moment






87dtna said:


> 560 Ti classy ultra is a sexy card....I wanted one but it would have been a wasted money upgrade from a 560 Ti.




Thx. I'm getting 60+ fps in Skyrim on ultra everything,dont really know if thats good or bad,for the setup I got.The CPU and GPU are of course OC'ed.


----------



## Spesh

Could do with a tidy.....


----------



## spirit

your test bench looks pretty wicked  love it!


----------



## vroom_skies

WRXGuy1 said:


> Nice Bob!



Thanks mate :good:


----------



## voyagerfan99

WRXGuy1 said:


> Nice Bob!





vroom_skies said:


> Thanks mate :good:



Can we hang out again soon please?


----------



## vroom_skies

Sure, just let me know.


----------



## Spesh

vistakid10 said:


> your test bench looks pretty wicked  love it!



Cheers mate.


----------



## Mez

Spesh said:


> Cheers mate.



Are you using the testing bench as your "main" case?


----------



## Spesh

Alien! Where? said:


> Are you using the testing bench as your "main" case?



At the moment I am, as I tend to switch components in and out quite regularly and the way that I currently have the system setup, the QDC's makes it easy to do this without draining the waterloop.

I also have a Corsair 800D sat doing nothing atm (which is my old case).


----------



## 87dtna

Had an opportunity to buy a gtx460 2win for really cheap.  Barely fits woot lol.


----------



## claptonman

You change parts more often than a woman changes clothes... Wish I could do that!

And you have an i7 2600 now! Jeez!


----------



## 87dtna

yup lol.  Prolly keeping the 460 2win for awhile.  Just picked up a 2560x1440 IPS monitor so I need something decent to run it.  I know the Vram is low on the 2win, but I got it cheap enough.  I will upgrade to kepler eventually if I need too.

Yeah 2600, but will probably upgrade to a 3570k once they calm down in price after initial release.  I don't really need 8 threads anyway.


----------



## claptonman

Those keplers look to be amazing:

http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/2Zbta...d-be-faster-than-three-geforce-gtx-580s.html/

equals/faster than 3 580s... Jeez.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Haven't posted mine in a while. I'll take a pic or two later and post.


----------



## 87dtna

claptonman said:


> Those keplers look to be amazing:
> 
> http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/2Zbta...d-be-faster-than-three-geforce-gtx-580s.html/
> 
> equals/faster than 3 580s... Jeez.






meh, I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Mez

87dtna said:


> Had an opportunity to buy a gtx460 2win for really cheap.  Barely fits woot lol.



I was looking at the GTX 460 2Win on TigerDirect, but I was doing some research on it and found that many people have driver issues with the card, have you encountered any problems?


----------



## 87dtna

No, it works fine.  I also heard that unless your board supports SLI you cannot run it, well thats BS too my board only has one x16 slot lol.

I already had Nvidia drivers installed, windows 7 automatically installs the drivers for the card when you boot and up (and then restart).


----------



## FuryRosewood

New H100, barely fit it in, will be seeing if i can get it some wiggle room, because its just..tight its a very tight fit, there is only 4 screws in the bottom fan/mount for it, so i guess with it wedged in like it is, it should be ok, just seems in-secure to me.
CP1000 on bottom...it baffled me how big that psu is, its a monster...i should take a picture of the bracket next to the tx750 for comparison...


----------



## Mez

87dtna said:


> No, it works fine.  I also heard that unless your board supports SLI you cannot run it, well thats BS too my board only has one x16 slot lol.
> 
> I already had Nvidia drivers installed, windows 7 automatically installs the drivers for the card when you boot and up (and then restart).



Looks like a very nice card, it out performs the GTX 580 for a substantially lower price, might pick one up in the future. Damn thing is huge though! If you don't mind me asking, what case are you using?


----------



## 87dtna

Rosewill ranger, cheap but fairly decent for a micro ATX case.  I had to replace both fans, it comes with molex only fans.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147122


----------



## FuryRosewood

Heres a nice little rosewill case they made a few years back...takes a full ATX motherboard to boot


----------



## claptonman

Power supply on the right? That's a little odd.

Also, is that a push/pull config on yours, fury?


----------



## FuryRosewood

yea. going to replace the antec fans with corsairs so they match and i dont get internal turbulance between the fans....that seems to be my biggest issue right now

psu is mounted up front laterally, like a trans mounted engine, has a nice weight to it....almost as good as a bottom mount psu, but allows you to put the long mobos in it


----------



## spirit

...now with an i5 2500K, ASUS P8Z68-V PRO GEN3, 16GBs of 1600MHz RipJawsX, and an Arctic Cooling Freezer 13. Got no graphics card at the moment, using on the onboard HD 3000 graphics.






I know my cable management isn't the best. :/ my case really isn't good for cable management, not enough room between the motherboard tray and the side of the PC to put the 24-pin power cable behind without cracking the board. :/


----------



## Jamebonds1

vistakid10 said:


> ...now with an i5 2500K, ASUS P8Z68-V PRO GEN3, 16GBs of 1600MHz RipJawsX, and an Arctic Cooling Freezer 13. Got no graphics card at the moment, using on the onboard HD 3000 graphics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know my cable management isn't the best. :/ my case really isn't good for cable management, not enough room between the motherboard tray and the side of the PC to put the 24-pin power cable behind without cracking the board. :/



So is mine but better than nothing right?


----------



## spirit

Jamesbonds1 said:
			
		

> So is mine but better than nothing right?


Yeah I did the best I can, everything is pretty much hidden apart from that 24-pin power connector and the USB 3.0 bracket cable which I can't really hide.


----------



## Jamebonds1

vistakid10 said:


> Yeah I did the best I can, everything is pretty much hidden apart from that 24-pin power connector and the USB 3.0 bracket cable which I can't really hide.



The picture of my inside desktop 
http://www.computerforum.com/9727-post-pic-your-pc-here-850.html

That's how i do with wire stuff.


----------



## FuryRosewood

you really cant fit the 24 pin behind the mobo tray? it seems like it would be long enough


----------



## spirit

I can get the cable behind the tray, it is long enough, but I cannot get the side panel back on with the cable behind the tray. :/ There's not enough room between the tray and the side panel.


----------



## Aastii

How the hell will it not fit? The cable is about the same length as on my TX850 and mine manages to get up on a case which yours could probably comfortably sit in


----------



## voyagerfan99

Some quick shots of my desktop.







My new CoolerMaster Hyper-N520 CPU Cooler


----------



## FuryRosewood

clean layout, i like the psu brace they put in there..neat idea.

and yea, you should be able to fit that panel on even with the 24 pin...just might have to push hard...thats how i have to with the 1200...not a ton of room but it will fit.


----------



## voyagerfan99

FuryRosewood said:


> clean layout, i like the psu brace they put in there..neat idea.



Thanks! I just hate that the other fan header I need for the rear fan is all the way at the bottom -_-


----------



## MineIQ1701

Thats quite a lot of drives you have there....


----------



## wolfeking

its only 4, and one of them aint even connected. At least there appears to be no power or data cables attached to it.


----------



## MineIQ1701

I know, but 4 is a fair ammount for individual drives, unless he has them in a RAID configuration


----------



## wolfeking

I guess that is a matter of opinion. I personally don't think you can have too many drives.


----------



## voyagerfan99

wolfeking said:


> its only 4, and one of them aint even connected. At least there appears to be no power or data cables attached to it.



Yeah it's just a small Velociraptor drive I was using for testing purposes a while ago. I just haven't pulled it out yet.



MineIQ1701 said:


> I know, but 4 is a fair ammount for individual drives, unless he has them in a RAID configuration



One is my main drive (500GB Caviar Black) for OS and programs. I have another WD 250GB for misc. storage (app installs and some game installs), and the third (WD 1TB) is for storing my photography and backups.


----------



## spirit

Aastii said:


> How the hell will it not fit? The cable is about the same length as on my TX850 and mine manages to get up on a case which yours could probably comfortably sit in


Sorry I mean the side panel which goes directly behind the motherboard tray.






it's the panel to the left that won't go back on with the 24-pin power cable behind it. It just won't fit. You need to two people to get it on. 

Got some better photos of my new build now. The other photos weren't great. As we can see the power cable doesn't really obstruct anything.


----------



## claptonman

Nice. Is that a fan controller coming out the expansion slots?


----------



## Jamebonds1

Okay vistakid10.  What i can tell you about your tower case.  I'm sorry as if I sound like rudeness but tower case, the one you have, isn't the better choose for cable manage.  

See picture of my inside tower?  That's reason why i choose Thermaltake Armor 60A, as well as my PSU thermaltake.


----------



## jonnyp11

It's funny that I think my cases managing is actually better, but I got really creative with it, really wish me psu and h50 were in so I could finish it up and post it. Rearranged the cabling last night for those that saw it on the new toy thread and got it even neater.


----------



## spirit

claptonman said:
			
		

> Nice. Is that a fan controller coming out the expansion slots?


Nope - it's a USB 3.0 bracket, came with the motherboard and always good for have more USB ports and by using this bracket I get an additional two USB 3.0 ports, always handy!



			
				Jamesbonds1 said:
			
		

> Okay vistakid10. What i can tell you about your tower case. I'm sorry as if I sound like rudeness but tower case, the one you have, isn't the better choose for cable manage.


Yeah I know I figured this out a while back now. I tried my best to hide the cables as much as possible, it's pretty much the best you can do without the side panels coming off or almost cracking the motherboard. You can't really see the 24-pin power cable anyway and it doesn't really obstruct anything so it's not really bothering me.

Jonny, is the PC you posted in the "new toy" thread actually your's? If so - are you going to update your sig soon?


----------



## 87dtna

My new 1440p IPS LED monitor, dwarf's them 21.5'' 1080p monitors haha.

Wife's PC is on the left side, I use it as the ''server'' for my black ops console...she just uses it for internet.

Bare in mind all my PC stuff is in the basement...


----------



## claptonman

So little workspace, I'd be cramped.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

87dtna you have a pretty big mess in there lol.


----------



## 87dtna

Workspace?  My PC on the right side of the pic there is sitting on my desk where I do any work. ...IE balance the checkbook and write out bills etc.  I don't do that stuff at the PC desk there.

Pic makes it look messy because it's a close up view, it's not really.  But you also have to remember, I have 2 PC's and 3 giant screens on 1 computer desk meant for 1 small screen lol.


----------



## M1kkelZR

doesnt look "beast" and cable management sucks. but the top of the case i broke off thinking i could easily unscrew it but bent the entire aluminium pins that hold it on and i took both sides off so i can throw a few cables out the back


----------



## Darren

Raz3rD said:


> doesnt look "beast" and cable management sucks. but the top of the case i broke off thinking i could easily unscrew it but bent the entire aluminium pins that hold it on and i took both sides off so i can throw a few cables out the back




What's that blue fan at the bottom? Just a case fan?


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

87dtna said:


> Workspace?  My PC on the right side of the pic there is sitting on my desk where I do any work. ...IE balance the checkbook and write out bills etc.  I don't do that stuff at the PC desk there.
> 
> Pic makes it look messy because it's a close up view, it's not really.  But you also have to remember, I have 2 PC's and 3 giant screens on 1 computer desk meant for 1 small screen lol.



Haha lol.Don't worry man I have seen worse 
I guess I am one of those where everything has to be super clean and tidy xD
If my room looks like that and I have few things scattered under the table,I would get crazy xD My room is so clean that I don't even have any dust xD
Hell I even put every single cable to look so damn tidy lol xD
For some reason I don't like working in a room if everything isn't perfectly tidy and clean xD

Hell I saw some people having bugs in their computers and rooms!
ALIVE BUGS!
Eugh!


----------



## M1kkelZR

Denther said:


> What's that blue fan at the bottom? Just a case fan?



Its a Coolermaster Sickelflow Blue LED 120MM case fan yeah. it serves no real purpose there just to push air into the fan of the GPU. For the rest its there for the flashy flashy lights


----------



## spirit

Salvage Build looks good at the moment Raz3rD! Which OS are you going to install on it and does it still have 2GB of RAM or have you now upgraded to 4GB?


----------



## M1kkelZR

vistakid10 said:


> Salvage Build looks good at the moment Raz3rD! Which OS are you going to install on it and does it still have 2GB of RAM or have you now upgraded to 4GB?



Its running a 32bit win7 ultimate atm. still on 2GB ram but I'm going to finish this when I get my inital build for my 18th. Then atleast I can plan ahead better as this should've been finished a long time ago but had some personal trouble and some economic setbacks (didnt get paid enough to get the new cpu and ram) stupid supermarket job


----------



## 87dtna

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Haha lol.Don't worry man I have seen worse
> I guess I am one of those where everything has to be super clean and tidy xD
> If my room looks like that and I have few things scattered under the table,I would get crazy xD My room is so clean that I don't even have any dust xD
> Hell I even put every single cable to look so damn tidy lol xD
> For some reason I don't like working in a room if everything isn't perfectly tidy and clean xD
> 
> Hell I saw some people having bugs in their computers and rooms!
> ALIVE BUGS!
> Eugh!




It's not my room, it's a corner in the basement.....my basement is concrete walls and floor.


----------



## Machin3

Here are some pictures of my latest rig. I finished it the other day so I've been making some tweaks here and there before the photo shoot. It took me about a month to get everything done. Hope you enjoy it. 





















I sleeved all the power supply cables and wrapped the pump cable around the pump.











And here is my desk setup:


----------



## tremmor

Looks good. Love the cable management also.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Very clean! Nice job :good:


----------



## salvage-this

Dibs?  

Really nice work.  I would love to do a liquid loop myself.  Looks so nice.


----------



## claptonman

Are you sponsored machin? And what happened to the green machine?


----------



## Machin3

Thanks guys for the nice compliments. 



claptonman said:


> Are you sponsored machin? And what happened to the green machine?



No, I'm not unfortunately. I wish I was because I would love to drop in another gtx 570hd in SLI but that means I would need another block so being sponsored by EK would have been nice. And the green machine was upgraded to this. I went from LGA 1366 to the new Sandy bridge. Besides, I wasn't to happy of the outcome of the green machine. I rushed it and it didn't come out looking how I hoped.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

87dtna said:


> My new 1440p IPS LED monitor, dwarf's them 21.5'' 1080p monitors haha.
> 
> Wife's PC is on the left side, I use it as the ''server'' for my black ops console...she just uses it for internet.
> 
> Bare in mind all my PC stuff is in the basement...



Do I see 2 Desktops, And 3 Screens? Damn!!!!! Nice setup!


----------



## 87dtna

Yes you do 

Thanks


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

Would you mind doing a little donating? Say maybe a monitor, and a desktop?


----------



## 87dtna

lol, the one on the left side is my wife's PC.  It's just a cheap athlon II dual core, 4gb ddr3 and biostar 880g AM3 board.  21.5'' 1080p monitor.  Onboard video since she only uses it for internet.


----------



## jonnyp11

Mine doesn't compare (espetially without a gpu or the water cooling loop (need an amd bracket))





If i have the time, i might get some metal sheers or whatever or a saw and cut the top cable whole bigger.


----------



## M1kkelZR

jonnyp11 said:


> Mine doesn't compare (espetially without a gpu or the water cooling loop (need an amd bracket))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If i have the time, i might get some metal sheers or whatever or a saw and cut the top cable whole bigger.



So you're keeping the rig? or still going to sell?


----------



## FuryRosewood

http://www.corsair.com/cpu-cooling-...t-for-hydro-series-h40-h50-and-h70-rev-2.html

^that will make it so you can mount the H50, my unit came with one, but i bought from best buy, willing to bet that one came from newegg from years ago when they only had intel mounting in box.


----------



## jonnyp11

Still trying to sell, might now planning to leave the cooler our or just not installed unless they ask for it.

Thanks, i knew that meant i couldn't do it without the bracket but didn't see them on newgg and didn't feel like looking right now, so you saved me some time.

But that says it comes with 1 bracket, and the pic is of the intel one, but if you watch the install vid and when i look at my board, AMD uses a rectangular bracket that couldn't work with that bracket.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUxoFiFuS_g


----------



## FuryRosewood

Well aware...i just pulled the h50 out of my machine about...2 weeks ago, it has that very bracket in the picture, thats the AMD mount, just have to drop it in, leave the screws loose, drop the pump in between the notches, give it a twist till the notches line up with the teeth, and tighten down the screws in a cross formation and your good....easy peasy. with the h100 they changed it up due to the rectangular pump, they use the notches from the amd oem hardware, with some screws and loops that fit under the amd bracket.






Only picture i could find that was adequate...was my own...god people suck at taking good pictures.


----------



## jonnyp11

So you wanna send me that old bracket??????!!!!!!!!! 

But if you sell it and they only need intel i'll take it.


----------



## FuryRosewood

i want to keep the unit together, i may be using it in a lanparty box with the 955 later, not sure, plans for cooling the system are either stock cooler or the h50, 10 bucks isnt a ton for a bracket...id just buy it from corsair, or email them and see if they can give it to you for free, never hurts to ask.


----------



## Thanatos

Damn that's sexy!


----------



## Intel_man




----------



## Thanatos

^holy picture size, Batman!


----------



## 87dtna

haha fits on my screen   Well just about a little gets cut off the bottom.


----------



## Gooberman

87dtna, that monitor looks like a beast, maybe i'll save up for one  (Though i don't think i'll be playing bf3 at that resolution lol) just need to save up some money and buy one part at a time.

EDIT: Hmm, did you get the Yamakasi Catleap Q270? man this is a tempting thing just need to save up for a few weeks before i buy anything though


----------



## 87dtna

Yup the Catleap.  It's a risk to buy one since they are from Korea, if you have to ship it back for a DOA it'll cost you like $120.  But they do package them well.


----------



## voyagerfan99

^That's either an Optiplex 745 or 755.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Nice old computer.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Jamebonds1 said:


> Nice old computer.



They're only about 2 or 3 years old. They have C2D's in them.


----------



## Gooberman

87dtna said:


> Yup the Catleap.  It's a risk to buy one since they are from Korea, if you have to ship it back for a DOA it'll cost you like $120.  But they do package them well.



Yup it's either I end up buying a 27" LED 1080p monitor for pretty much the same price as this. This is very tempting. Though i only have around $45 right now so i better save up  Right now i'm reading up on people that have been buying this monitor.


----------



## NVX_185

So I got a bunch of sponsors for my computer, turned it into a racecar:


----------



## FuryRosewood

nice angles of that machine

Heres a build we finished yesterday, its my roomie's computer

C2D e5200, 2x1 gig ddr2 667, ASUS P5QPL-AM Mobo, PNY GT430 GPU, Generic 350W PSU, and a WD Black 1Tb drive. Got a rocketfish heatsink from best buy for half off because it was used once...cleaned off the goop with alcohol and looks great. If anyone is lookin for heatsinks, they may have one near you, their really good, and cheap, id say its almost a 212+ clone, just not a 120mm fan, more like a 92 mm fan, but thats fine, a 120 would not fit in the case we had.


----------



## BurningSkyline

@NVX
The blue LED's on the front bezel look really odd with those red fans. I wonder if you could change them out with minimal effort?


----------



## Spesh

Got the waterblocks and backplates on my 680's on Friday.....


----------



## Shane

Wow very nice! :good:

Id love a 680,They are just too expensive though and you have two!:angry: 

Even the bloody waterblocks are £80 each.


----------



## Thanatos

Spesh said:


> Got the waterblocks and backplates on my 680's on Friday.....



Wouldn't the second card be a little hotter than the first one? Is it using water that was already used? I'm probably wrong.


----------



## Machin3

Green dog252 said:


> Wouldn't the second card be a little hotter than the first one? Is it using water that was already used? I'm probably wrong.



nope.


----------



## jonnyp11

How exactly do you get sponsors?


----------



## itsaferbie

@Spesh I am jealous of you set-up man. How are those 680's preforming under water now?


----------



## Machin3

jonnyp11 said:


> How exactly do you get sponsors?



You start out with a plan for a project. You then want to present this project and plan to your sponsor of choice. It'll be easier for me to explain with an example.

Say I'm building a new watercooling system and my choice for watercooling is EK. I would setup a project that I have in mind and make a plan of what I'm going to do with my watercooling, down to the last detail. I call up or write to EK and present them my project and that I wish to obtain so and so products for the project. 

Now, in order to obtain those products, I pretty much have to use all EK watercooling products in my project (i.e pump, blocks, radiators, fittings) or no dice. In return to getting these products, I have to do something in return for the company, otherwise the companies would go bankrupt handing out products for free to everyone. 

So, in return for the products I would have to, for example, show that I'm a dedicated member of a forum in the sense that I've done multiple successful builds, or that I'm an active modding member, etc. Or, that I would test bench, compare, etc the companies products and also provide business for them. That means, I would pretty much need to advertise only this certain company and none of its competitors. 

Kind of a long paragraph but that's pretty much how it works.


----------



## Spesh

Green dog252 said:


> Wouldn't the second card be a little hotter than the first one? Is it using water that was already used? I'm probably wrong.



Actually, running the cards in parallel as opposed to series actually shaves a couple of degrees off the temps and gives a more even flow through the blocks. In series, the second card is always using warmer second hand water from the first card.

I'm currently running 1220mhz on the core with max load temps not exceeding 47 degrees. These 28nm chips run very cool indeed.

Oh and I'm getting in excess of 100fps in BF3 @ 2560x1600 (Ultra settings with 4xMSAA).


----------



## spirit

Did some cable management on my old PC today. This thing is pretty much a wreck, pretty much everything on it is broken, but I managed to get the front panel USB ports working.

Here are some pictures.

















I think considering this chassis is horrible for cable management and I am having to use an IDE hard drive and optical drive as well as a floppy drive, I think my cable management inside this PC is pretty good.  It took around 3 hours to do the whole thing, and several cut fingers and quite a lot of pushing and pulling later, this is the result.  

Did I forget to mention that this chassis has no rounded edges, so basically it's really easy to cut yourself? It's quite honestly one of the worst chassis I've ever come across. Airflow is pretty poor too, so another reason to keep on top of the cable management. I would take the PC outside and spray some compressed air into it, but it's raining here right now. 

Spec if you're interested (don't laugh). 
MB: Gigabyte GA-K8VT800(PRO) | CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3700+ 2.4GHz | Cooler: Stock AMD | RAM: 1GB Crucial DDR (2x512MB) | GPU: Club GeForce 6600 GT 128MB (8x AGP) | Storage: 1x Western Digital WD800 80GB (IDE) | Optical Drive: HP dvd1440 (IDE) | Case: Don't know, some crappy thing | PSU: Antec 450W | OS: Windows XP Professional SP3 x86


----------



## Machin3

eww, IDE


----------



## claptonman

I was so happy when I made the move from IDE to SATA. I hate those friggin ribbon cables. They do make rounded ones, though:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812104027


----------



## spirit

Machin3 said:
			
		

> eww, IDE


I know but both SATA controllers on the board are dead I believe. I tried to install XP on a SATA HDD using one of the ports on the board and it didn't find any hard disks even when I loaded the correct driver. That problem was my first thread/post on this forum I remember. 



			
				claptonman said:
			
		

> I hate those friggin ribbon cables.


Me too. They have no benefits. They're big, restrict airflow, slow and the pins break on the hardware you connected the cable to if you pull the cables too hard, and they fall apart so easily too.

I tried to do my best at hiding those horrible cables though. It's not easy!  



			
				claptonman said:
			
		

> They do make rounded ones, though


Yeah I may pick some up but to be honest, this 7-8 year old machine is pretty much a wreck and probably not worth my money. I only bothered to do the cable management because I was bored.  I almost wrecked the thing by shorting the board out earlier, but luckily it recovered OK...


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Alright, Here's my hunk-0-junk, don't laugh too hard now.













Specs:
AMD FX 4100 Quad Black Edition unlocked
Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2
Kingston HyperX Blue 8GB DDR3-1333
OCZ Power Supply

I have better cases but I like this old one.


----------



## byteninja2

I don't understand why you like that case?


----------



## FuryRosewood

Catt thats a wolf in sheeps clothing there, nice


----------



## spirit

Don't you just hate it how OEMs throw loads of stickers on the bezels of their home PCs? I notice HP and eMachines are the worst OEMs for this. :/ It makes the machines look horrible!


----------



## linkin

vistakid10 said:


> Don't you just hate it how OEMs throw loads of stickers on the bezels of their home PCs? I notice HP and eMachines are the worst OEMs for this. :/ It makes the machines look horrible!



Yeah, it's a pain... even when all I do is fix other people's ones...


----------



## Laquer Head

I'm pretty sure that each square inch of sticker applied to the case adds like 3Mhz of computing power.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

I never bothered to pull them off when it was new.
But now if someone were to steal one of my comps they would pick the fancier looking one and end up with a dog.
I did some video conversion this morning and what normally takes me a little over an hour was done in 16 minutes.
I'll clean up the wiring more after I get a new vid card and TV tuner then it will be complete. 
I'll probably be starting a thread on that later as I am not up on vid cards because I'm not a gamer.


----------



## spirit

Laquer Head said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure that each square inch of sticker applied to the case adds like 3Mhz of computing power.


I had better start covering my PC in stickers then!! 



			
				MyCattMaxx said:
			
		

> I did some video conversion this morning and what normally takes me a little over an hour was done in 16 minutes.


That's a massive improvement Maxx.  I remember rendering video on an old Pentium 4 HT 3.06GHz and 2GB of RAM used to take forever, and then I got my i5 760 with 8GB of RAM and it was soooooo much faster!  You're going to save yourself loads of time in the long run.



			
				MyCattMaxx said:
			
		

> I'll clean up the wiring more after I get a new vid card and TV tuner then it will be complete.


I think it looks all right at the moment actually. It doesn't look to me like there's an awful lot you can do to help your cable management in that case, other than maybe bunch up the cables and zip tie them to something like the HDD cage. :/

Which graphics card are you getting?


----------



## MyCattMaxx

vistakid10 said:


> Which graphics card are you getting?


I'll get a thread going shortly so we don't totally off topic the thread, but I was half thinking about this one but not sure on the power draw, value per dollar, etc.
I also need to hear from the folders on how well it will do.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121442


----------



## wolfeking

I know the Cable Management is sucky, and my 8 pin power was about 4 inches short going under the motherboard and is still short running around the motherboard.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Looks good, wolfeking.
The only problem I see is all those empty slots...


----------



## 87dtna

How is it short going under the motherboard?  You mean, actually going through the cable management holes under the motherboard?  No man, actually put the cable UNDER the motherboard and it will be fine-






^no cable management holes on that case.

But yeah other than that looks great.


----------



## wolfeking

I mean running through the cable management holes. I didn't think about running it between the case and motherboard. I will wait till I upgrade the CPU to do that, as it will mean removing the motherboard. Though, getting a 8 pin extender should not be too difficult.


----------



## jonnyp11

to me looks like that cable is just plain too short. But looks good so far man :good:


----------



## wolfeking

it's longer than it looks. it will go almost all the way to the management hole for the 8 pin, but its about 1.5" from it. So 3 or so inches will get it there. 

And yea. Its working well so far. Just got a missing driver, and need to find my 64 bit vista disk. 

I think I am going to shut it off now and work on the CM a bit and post back.


----------



## 87dtna

Yeah 8 pin extension cables are fairly cheap, but make sure you don't accidently get an 8 pin PCIe extension though 


Edit- pretty cheap!  $3.50 free shipping-

http://www.ebay.com/itm/White-color...639?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20c4b4efa7

20cm is about 8''


----------



## wolfeking

ok, worked around some more and got it a little better looking.


----------



## linkin

Nice, but move that 8 pin around the back


----------



## 87dtna

What video card are you planning to get?


----------



## wolfeking

linkin said:


> Nice, but move that 8 pin around the back


It won't FIT. Read people, please. 



87dtna said:


> What video card are you planning to get?


probably a 6650 or something. Maybe leaving it HD. I don't think I am going to worry about it too much as I got my lappy to game on. Just going to add a 3TB HDD and run vista on it and be good. Might get a GTS series or something. I am not really sure. Its not worth it to game on the PC, as it will just be out of date again in a year.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

Should I post a pic of my new pc setup?


----------



## wolfeking

its all up to you. You don't have to.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

wolfeking said:


> its all up to you. You don't have to.



Lol i know, I was just asking if anyone was interested. I feel like doing it, because I feel like bragging. Not normally my thing, but just Love my new setup. (Not to look like an ass or anything)


----------



## wolfeking

go ahead and post it.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

oaahh....... ok? Might be a little while, because I have to do some stuff there first, before I can take a pic.


----------



## byteninja2

Yeah I want to see it, should make a siggy with it.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

alright here you go:








I will get more later.


----------



## spirit

Looks pretty good. What PC is that underneath the desk? Is that your new one which you've been building or is it an older one?


----------



## Russ88765

Nice looking setup, don't recognize that case though. What specs?


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

vistakid10 said:


> Looks pretty good. What PC is that underneath the desk? Is that your new one which you've been building or is it an older one?



Under neath is the one I built, and the one on top is the one I bought.



Russ88765 said:


> Nice looking setup, don't recognize that case though. What specs?



Which case? The bottom one? If so:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116494

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500237

And 2 gig ddr2 ram.

I will have more specs for you later.


----------



## MineIQ1701

I would like to post my PC, but I don't know how to embedd the image like you guys are XD , any help?


----------



## wolfeking

go to photobucket and upload your picture. Then when you go to your album, copy the img code link and paste it in a reply here. that will upload the pic.


----------



## MineIQ1701

The outsides, I am absolutely in love with the blue fans  . 





The insides, kinda far away, but thats what you get with the HAF X.





My setup





And what computer case isnt complete without bumper stickers?


----------



## MyCattMaxx

That's a pretty badazz looking cpu cooler. I like it.


----------



## MineIQ1701

Thanks, its a Noctua NH-D14 with two aftermarket fans (to fit the blue color scheme scheme)


----------



## wolfeking

good to see a fellow hunter. lol. 






and got some on my case too. Abandoned the painting idea for now.


----------



## MineIQ1701

wolfeking said:


> good to see a fellow hunter. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and got some on my case too. Abandoned the painting idea for now.



Awesome on both counts XD


----------



## wolfeking

actually not. I put the italian flag upside down (the green should be on the left). But i guess that can be looked over.


----------



## MineIQ1701

Oh, why the german flag though?


----------



## wolfeking

I like the look of it, and it visualizes the warrior inside me.


----------



## MineIQ1701

Oh XD, I guess I should thank you for the compliment then (im german)


----------



## wolfeking

Wonderbar! (I think) 

I have always wanted to go to germany, but that is a lot of money and paperwork. a lot more than I can do at this time.


----------



## MineIQ1701

Thats correct XD, im lucky whenever my family and I go to germany we get to stay with family so no hotel costs, which means we get to stay for a month or so at a time  .


----------



## spirit

wolfeking said:
			
		

> Wonderbar! (I think)


It's actually wunderbar - I study German at school.

Both of you (wolfeking and MineIQ) have badass looking PCs, well done guys!


----------



## Jamebonds1

MineIQ1701 said:


> The outsides, I am absolutely in love with the blue fans  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The insides, kinda far away, but thats what you get with the HAF X.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what computer case isnt complete without bumper stickers?



That is so cool!  I should show you my computer too.


----------



## MineIQ1701

Jamebonds1 said:


> That is so cool!  I should show you my computer too.



You most definately should


----------



## MineIQ1701

vistakid10 said:


> It's actually wunderbar - I study German at school.



Whoops XD, missed that, thats the disadvantage to only using german in family, casual settings as opposed to writing it.


----------



## 87dtna

Same here, always talk no writing so I don't know how to spell most german words lol.


----------



## M1kkelZR

87dtna said:


> Same here, always talk no writing so I don't know how to spell most german words lol.



well then we are like the exact opposite, I can speak german for crap even though I'm dutch but I can spell it like a boss lol


----------



## wolfeking

vistakid10 said:


> It's actually wunderbar - I study German at school.
> 
> Both of you (wolfeking and MineIQ) have badass looking PCs, well done guys!


thanks. I speak it a lot better than I write it. 

And thanks I think. It looks cool, but its not all that great.


----------



## M1kkelZR

decided to move to a more noise reducing case inside's coming later: 





Its some kind of Lynx case dunno what. front looks badass imo


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

vistakid10 said:


> It's actually wunderbar - I study German at school.
> 
> Both of you (wolfeking and MineIQ) have badass looking PCs, well done guys!



Good job( with the wunderbar)!

It was close wolfe, but not quite.


----------



## Russ88765




----------



## linkin

I trust you're planning to do some cable management?


----------



## Russ88765

Oh yeah it's messy outside the case by the wall even though I did just recently switch everything to a 12 outlet surge protector. I tried my best with the inside of the case though, I have most of everything twist-tied to the vent holes. It was a fun build!


----------



## linkin

I suppose I can't complain about your cable management, I mean, look at how mine is right now:







And in case no one's seen it, a sneak peek of what's coming...


----------



## Russ88765

Ooh a Xonar and a gtx570, nice stuff. Must be a heck of a rig. If my board could sli I think I would trade in my 6850 toward a pair of evga 570's(the one with 2.5gb of ram), they look nice and I hear they perform rather well. How is it with everything running outside of case like that?


----------



## voyagerfan99

I still don't understand why people prefer to run caseless. If you swap components often, I'd at least get a test bench.


----------



## linkin

Russ88765 said:


> Ooh a Xonar and a gtx570, nice stuff. Must be a heck of a rig. If my board could sli I think I would trade in my 6850 toward a pair of evga 570's(the one with 2.5gb of ram), they look nice and I hear they perform rather well. How is it with everything running outside of case like that?



It runs fine. It's a pretty good rig, yeah. I still feel the need to upgrade every now and then, and I thought I'd do my case this time. Had it for 3/4 years, time to do something with it.



voyagerfan99 said:


> I still don't understand why people prefer to run caseless. If you swap components often, I'd at least get a test bench.



Because if I bought a test bench, I wouldn't have money for paint  I will have to invest in a test bench, indeed, I have looked before, but I'd prefer one with somewhere to mount my H60 and fans.


----------



## Shane

Russ88765 said:


>



Looks awesome,Whats up with the CPU Heat sink though? it looks..Slanted.


----------



## Jamebonds1

It look like if you put fan on other side of heatsink it will take over RAM slot.  Good news is he might be able to cut part of fan to make it more space.


----------



## claptonman

Yeah, it should be facing the other way since its taking in air. It should clear the RAM since its in the 2nd and 4th slot.


----------



## Shane

Jamebonds1 said:


> It look like if you put fan on other side of heatsink it will take over RAM slot.  Good news is he might be able to cut part of fan to make it more space.





claptonman said:


> Yeah, it should be facing the other way since its taking in air. It should clear the RAM since its in the 2nd and 4th slot.



Nah guys,I'm not talking about the fan,I'm on about how the Heat Sink its slanted.

But yeah he could get another fan on there,You guys should see mine,the fan shroud is touching my ram Modules.


----------



## Russ88765

I kinda agree, I didn't notice before too much but now that you mention it I think I see the slant. I got the heatsink fan blowing in the opposite direction as the one to the left of it on the case. Part of me does want to fill it with more stuff to make it fuller looking, but the other part of me says to resist that urge and enjoy less maintenance and costs overall. It feels like i'm wasting all this potential I guess. Ever feel that way?


----------



## Perkomate

mine is slanted too. The rear exhaust fan is higher than the CPU position. Makes for better airflow.


----------



## linkin

Finished!


----------



## spirit

Epic. 

Looks awesome Linkin, you made a great job on that!


----------



## ScOuT

Nice Linkin...I love the black and white themes!


----------



## linkin

Thanks guys


----------



## MineIQ1701

Absolutely sick looking linkin


----------



## Laquer Head

Awesome job dude! Looks hella classy


----------



## jonnyp11

looks pretty sick, did you make sure none of the little openings in the mesh stuff onj the from were closed up by the paint?


----------



## M1kkelZR

as promised here the picture of the inside of the newish case:





Have way better cable management. just the 2 LED Fans are there being pretty and shiny lol. still need to fins a spot to put them so they actually cool the case


----------



## spirit

Why is your hard drive mounted upside down? That case doesn't look like it has particularly good cable management features either.


----------



## Russ88765

Well done linkin and raz!


----------



## byteninja2

Vistakid, are you making remarks about razers case? But yeah, his hdd is mounted upside down.


----------



## spirit

byteninja2 said:
			
		

> Vistakid, are you making remarks about razers case?


I was just saying the case didn't look like it had great cable management. Considering the lack of cable management features in that case, it looks pretty tidy.


----------



## byteninja2

Here it is, after a month and a half of waiting.





It's a bit of a mess, but the picture makes it look worse.





Before the case.





The front of the case.

The case is so huge, I need help to move it, so I can't so you it inside the case. To lazy to transfer pics from my camera, so I used my tablet, which takes fine pictures in good light, but my room has bad lighting. Yay, 300th post (not exact, but I didn't notice the posts)


----------



## MyCattMaxx

The only thing I see bad in Raz3rD's pic is it's blurry... 




byteninja2 said:


> Here it is, after a month and a half of waiting.
> The front of the case.
> 
> The case is so huge, I need help to move it, so I can't so you it inside  the case. To lazy to transfer pics from my camera, so I used my tablet,  which takes fine pictures in good light, but my room has bad  lighting.



It looks good.
But I'd suggest making or getting something to raise it up off the floor.
It will cut down on dust bunnies getting inside.


----------



## spirit

looks good byteninja!


----------



## byteninja2

Well maxx, dont wory about dust in the case, 7 80 mm fans gets rid of dust quick. Posted with my wolly mammoth!


----------



## spirit

The problem is that the fans sometimes suck in the dust if they've been mounted in the wrong place or mounted upside-down or incorrectly, and then there's nothing to get rid off the dust. If your case supports it, it may be worth getting some dust filters, that can help cut down on the dust bunnies getting into your PC.

How is it for noise with seven of those 80mm fans? The smaller fans tend to be louder than the large fans.


----------



## M1kkelZR

vistakid10 said:


> I was just saying the case didn't look like it had great cable management. Considering the lack of cable management features in that case, it looks pretty tidy.



yeah the case is crap but its way better than my old one. I mounted the HDD in the wrong way because I wasnt thinking and I really dont want to move it anymore, it was a bitch to get in and the bay was a bit too small so i had to widen it a bit with a small bit of heat ( FIRE  ) and Cable management isnt an issue for me until I get my new build, but I thought why not, it looks alright now and its running cooler than in my old case 



MyCattMaxx said:


> The only thing I see bad in Raz3rD's pic is it's blurry...



Lol yeah crappy HTC WildFire camera  sorry bout that

But thanks for the compliments tho .


----------



## byteninja2

I have dust filters in all of the fans, what made you think they didnt? The 7 fans are very quiet, even for 7 year old fans.


----------



## spirit

Well not everybody has dust filters, most people don't. Only the higher end cases have dust filters.

Here are some shots of my rig. I've taken quite a few to show inside the PC, so here are some to show the outside.


----------



## MineIQ1701

Why no GPU? It seems odd to have that kind of system w/o a nice card in it.


----------



## spirit

MineIQ1701 said:


> Why no GPU? It seems odd to have that kind of system w/o a nice card in it.


I knew somebody was going to mention that. It's because when I rebuilt my system I spent all the money I had on my CPU, board, RAM and cooler and I had to sell my old graphics card in order to fund my new stuff. I'm using the onboard graphics right now, they're OK, but I'm looking forward to getting a graphics card back. I'm saving up for one. I'd like a GTX 560 Ti or a 570 or one of the new 660s or 670s once they arrive.  I don't do much gaming on my new system anyway, so it's not a great loss, but once I get a nice card I will start playing games on the PC again.


----------



## byteninja2

Okay, back on the topic of my system, nah. just kidding  Nice rig, if you dont do gaming, and you have that kind of horsepower, what do you do? Photoshop, movie making, those require okay gpus, i can barly play minecraft on my grandmothers intel 3000 with even 8 gn of ram and an i5. Oh yeah, mine was a high end case from 9 years ago, it has all the dust filters. Nice case by the way, might just get one when i save up.


----------



## spirit

byteninja2 said:
			
		

> what do you do? Photoshop, movie making, those require okay gpus


Yeah I do that sort of thing, another reason to get a nice graphics card. I've got 16GB of RAM for virtual machines, the extra RAM for the VMs comes in handy, especially when you're trying to run multiple VMs at a time. I can upgrade to 32GB if I want to via 4x8GB DIMMs but that would set me back a hella of a lot of money today, but in the future it'll be cheaper. 

I think you lot underrate the HD 3000 graphics though. They're not for gaming I know, but for onboard graphics, the HD 3000 graphics are very good. I can play Blu-Rays on my HD 3000 with no problems at all and Photoshop still runs fine with the HD 3000 (not as well as it did with the GTS 450 though) and it's good for general day to day stuff.



			
				byteninja2 said:
			
		

> Nice case by the way, might just get one when i save up.


Uhmmm I've had mixed experiences with this case. It's very pretty and great to look at, but there are some minor flaws with it. Firstly the power and reset buttons are behind the door, so everytime I want to turn on or reset my machine, I have to open the door which gets annoying after a while, and secondly, whilst there are cable management holes, you try squeezing the 24-pin connector behind the motherboard tray and then get the other side panel back on. There's not enough room behind the motherboard tray to put most of your cables behind. Overall the case is decent, it has good airflow (if you do decent cable management) and it comes with 4 fans. Would I recommend it though? Probably not, there are better cases out there. They're just my thoughts.


----------



## M1kkelZR

vistakid10 said:


> Well not everybody has dust filters, most people don't. Only the higher end cases have dust filters.
> 
> Here are some shots of my rig. I've taken quite a few to show inside the PC, so here are some to show the outside.



Dat_Case omg I luv that


----------



## spirit

I see people like my case?  Yeah she's very shiny, as you can probably tell by the reflection in the door.


----------



## M1kkelZR

haha yeah, NZXT Lexa S is awesome, personally I wanted the NZXT Switch 810 Super mod friendly


----------



## claptonman

I've built two computer with NZXT Phantoms. Those are great cases.


----------



## Thanatos

linkin said:


> Finished!


I'm not worthy!!


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Some nice cases here.
Now I need all of you to PM me your addresses and schedules... 
I'll get around to Vistakid later, gonna take awhile to swim across the pond!


----------



## spirit

Tomorrow I'll see if I can get a better photo of the Lexa S for you guys, that photo I took of the front of it doesn't really do it many favours. Lighting was a bit weird when I took the photo.


----------



## byteninja2

Yeah, the NZXT phantom, I was looking at that one one.


----------



## spirit

As promised, some better photos of my PC and the Lexa S.  I dusted my PC down as well so now she looks a lot cleaner and there's no more dust hanging off the front bezel. 

There's quite a few photos by the way. Enjoy.  

















(Missing blanking cover is where my graphics card should be, but I don't have one or a spare blanking cover.)


----------



## 87dtna

No inside pics??


----------



## spirit

Look back a couple of pages, there are some there. 

Edit: sorry they're actually quite a long way back, I'll take some of the inside and upload shortly.


----------



## spirit

Final set of photos of my PC for a while, some of the inside. 

I know what you're all going to say, "why don't you put the 24-pin power cable behind the motherboard tray?", the answer to that is because it won't fit. It just won't, and I don't want to put too much stress on the cables and/or the board. 






Bit blurry sorry.


----------



## M1kkelZR

Vista, I shall say it again. Dat_Case. I love it man, so shiny and stuff  Might get it myself instead of a Corsair 300R. Or I'll get a CM StormScout


----------



## spirit

Raz3rD said:
			
		

> Dat_Case. I love it man, so shiny and stuff


I know it's a really good looking case, and it's so shiny too.  I could use that door as a mirror if I wanted to. 



			
				Raz3rD said:
			
		

> Might get it myself instead of a Corsair 300R. Or I'll get a CM StormScout


The Lexa S is decent, but I'd say the 300R and StormScout are better choices, but if you want a great looking case then the Lexa S is a good choice. I remember buying it 18 months ago and thinking it looked like a bit like some kind of spaceship.


----------



## xxmorpheus

By xxmorpheus at 2012-04-23





By xxmorpheus at 2012-04-23





By xxmorpheus at 2012-04-23


----------



## tremmor

Love it. Looks good. Mine is nothing like that.


----------



## Jamebonds1

xxmorpheus said:


> By xxmorpheus at 2012-04-23



Nice tower.  I wish i have that kind of money to buy Z68 motherboard and dual video card


----------



## xxmorpheus

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9Vg-dOuKT0


check out me3 maxed out in action


----------



## M1kkelZR

vistakid10 said:


> I know it's a really good looking case, and it's so shiny too.  I could use that door as a mirror if I wanted to.
> 
> 
> The Lexa S is decent, but I'd say the 300R and StormScout are better choices, but if you want a great looking case then the Lexa S is a good choice. I remember buying it 18 months ago and thinking it looked like a bit like some kind of spaceship.



Yeah, the 300R doesnt look as awesome, but what I can do with it is awesome. Has real nice cable management and enough room for a full Liquid cooling loop, which I plan to do anyway


----------



## spirit

Raz3rD said:
			
		

> Yeah, the 300R doesnt look as awesome, but what I can do with it is awesome. Has real nice cable management and enough room for a full Liquid cooling loop, which I plan to do anyway


The Lexa S supports water cooling I think, but the 300R is probably definitely the better case. It has the better cable management features too which you mentioned. If I'm brutally honest, I only bought the Lexa S because it looked so epic.  It's not a bad case, but not the best either.


----------



## M1kkelZR

vistakid10 said:


> The Lexa S supports water cooling I think, but the 300R is probably definitely the better case. It has the better cable management features too which you mentioned. If I'm brutally honest, I only bought the Lexa S because it looked so epic.  It's not a bad case, but not the best either.



every case has its downsides, My friend has the Antec 300 which is reasonable in my eyes. He said that the cable management isn't too great and it looks big, but barely fits most Rads, and even mounting a Corsair H100 Rad was difficult for him, but then again his Mobo has the ram slots a bit higher than most mobo's. He still fit it in just a very very tight squeeze, just his opinion on it. Airflow was amazing though for some odd reason


----------



## spirit

Airflow in the Lexa S is good too, it comes with 4 fans as standard and you can only add another one in the top to get 5. The Lexa S probably isn't the best case for water-cooling though, but all in all as I've said before it's good.  Cable management could be better though.

The Antec 300 is also a good case, but remember the Lexa S and Antec 300 are budget cases and not really designed for water-cooling.


----------



## Jamebonds1

xxmorpheus said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9Vg-dOuKT0
> 
> 
> check out me3 maxed out in action



ME3 does not requirement a lot of powerful video card like Crysis 2 do.  ME3 isn't a DirectX 11 and hardcore graphics.   It didn’t ever beat Call of duty Black Ops for graphics.  Crysis 2 beat Black ops for graphics.  I mean I can ever running ME3 smooth on my 9600 GT.  

With your dual video card, you should tryout Crysis 2 at maxed setting


----------



## byteninja2

xxmorpheus said:


> By xxmorpheus at 2012-04-23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By xxmorpheus at 2012-04-23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By xxmorpheus at 2012-04-23



Man, mine is so much better than that 















in my dreams.


----------



## Ankur

byteninja2 said:


> Man, mine is so much better than that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in my dreams.




I was just too serious when you said "mine is so much better than that " then after seeing the last last line, i just cannot stop laughing.


----------



## claptonman

Jamebonds1 said:


> With your dual video card, you should tryout Crysis 2 at maxed setting



If you're not using the DX11 patch and extra textures pack, it'd play the same as ME3. Crysis 2 is still DX9.


----------



## Jamebonds1

claptonman said:


> If you're not using the DX11 patch and extra textures pack, it'd play the same as ME3. Crysis 2 is still DX9.



You owned Crysis 2 game?


----------



## Jamebonds1

byteninja2 said:


> Man, mine is so much better than that
> 
> in my dreams.



Trying getting better of someone's computer can getting serious stuff you know?


----------



## claptonman

Jamebonds1 said:


> You owned Crysis 2 game?



Yes, I do, and its DX9. You need the DX11 patch to play at DX11:

http://www.mycrysis.com/dx11


----------



## Jamebonds1

claptonman said:


> Yes, I do, and its DX9. You need the DX11 patch to play at DX11:
> 
> http://www.mycrysis.com/dx11



Okay.... you just confessed me with English stuff but otherwise I got understand.  

And yes you're right.  Without patch 1.9, DX11, and High res pack it wouldn't highest quality graphics.  Plus, ever if it is still DX9, my 9600 GT can't handle Ultra setting and 1080p.  That would be headache when it is lag.

Crysis 2's CryEngine 3 is powerful engine than Mass Effect3's Unreal Engine 3.


----------



## Machin3

Here's a quick side shot of my current build, forgot to include this before.


----------



## spirit

Looks amazing Machin! Great choice of colour scheme too!  The red pipes and the red heatspreaders on the RAM go well with the black board and case.


----------



## Machin3

vistakid10 said:


> Looks amazing Machin! Great choice of colour scheme too!  The red pipes and the red heatspreaders on the RAM go well with the black board and case.



Thanks, I've added another 4 gigs of ram so that there are 4 sticks of red now. I just don't have a picture but it looks a whole lot better.


----------



## I have no friend

God I hate you people. I'm so jealous. You guys have real computers with gpu's and all.


----------



## Laquer Head

I have no friend said:


> God I hate you people. I'm so jealous. You guys have real computers with gpu's and all.



Don't forget some of us have fans too!!


----------



## MyCattMaxx

I have no friend said:


> God I hate you people. I'm so jealous. You guys have real computers with gpu's and all.





Laquer Head said:


> Don't forget some of us have fans too!!


Some of us have speakers too!!


----------



## Laquer Head

MyCattMaxx said:


> Some of us have speakers too!!



.pffft... showoff!


----------



## xxmorpheus

Crysis 2 on dx11 with ultra everything runs at around 120fps with this thing.


----------



## Jamebonds1

xxmorpheus said:


> Crysis 2 on dx11 with ultra everything runs at around 120fps with this thing.



really?? I doubt.  That is impossible unless you show me a link of proof that play at 120 FPS.  Also shown that you installed high res, patch 1.9 and DX 11 patch.


----------



## Perkomate

he has 2 6990s. It's not impossible.


----------



## Russ88765

Does the game move too fast at 120fps? I'd be concerned with too much speed, unless it only uses what it needs.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Here is reason why i say that is impossible to getting up to 120 FPS.  

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-7950-overclock-crossfire-benchmark,3123-17.html

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-7950-overclock-crossfire-benchmark,3123-7.html


----------



## M1kkelZR

Jamebonds1 said:


> Here is reason why i say that is impossible to getting up to 120 FPS.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-7950-overclock-crossfire-benchmark,3123-17.html
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-7950-overclock-crossfire-benchmark,3123-7.html



Doesnt have to be impossible, these are basic benches on just FPS on the cards but they may be using less powerfull hardware. Its not just the card but also what the card works together with.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Raz3rD said:


> Doesnt have to be impossible, these are basic benches on just FPS on the cards but they may be using less powerfull hardware. Its not just the card but also what the card works together with.



Maybe but i think he play at 1280X720 on ultra setting.  It is impossible to running around 120 FPS at maxed everything.  He can running Ultra setting and maxed res, but still that is impossible to running over 120 with 2 AMD 6990. Unless he can make video of Crysis 2 on YouTube.

Also, i already provide that AMD 6990 CrossFire can not running around 120 FPS as i had post link.


----------



## Ankur

Machin3 said:


> Here's a quick side shot of my current build, forgot to include this before.



Was waiting for that for a while, how do the eATX mobo compare to normal ATX ones? 
I see both just have an inch of difference on the side, 800D with air cooling would look like a hollow machine  in my build.


----------



## claptonman

Jamebonds1 said:


> Maybe but i think he play at 1280X720 on ultra setting.  It is impossible to running around 120 FPS at maxed everything.  He can running Ultra setting and maxed res, but still that is impossible to running over 120 with 2 AMD 6990. Unless he can make video of Crysis 2 on YouTube.
> 
> Also, i already provide that AMD 6990 CrossFire can not running around 120 FPS as i had post link.



All computers are different, don't rely just on benchmarks.

And those are at 2560x1600. That's an insane resolution and probably not what he's playing at. And he never said if it was an average or he has hit 120FPS, which is entirely possible.


----------



## M1kkelZR

Jamebonds1 said:


> Maybe but i think he play at 1280X720 on ultra setting.  It is impossible to running around 120 FPS at maxed everything.  He can running Ultra setting and maxed res, but still that is impossible to running over 120 with 2 AMD 6990. Unless he can make video of Crysis 2 on YouTube.
> 
> Also, i already provide that AMD 6990 CrossFire can not running around 120 FPS as i had post link.



Making a video will always lower the FPS. it has to record it at w/e reso he plays , we could also just take his word for it. I believe him, its not impossible as I said.


----------



## Jamebonds1

claptonman said:


> All computers are different, don't rely just on benchmarks.
> 
> And those are at 2560x1600. That's an insane resolution and probably not what he's playing at. And he never said if it was an average or he has hit 120FPS, which is entirely possible.



Unless he have monitor 720p or 1080p.  I still don't believe that.  He might running Crysis 2 Ultra setting at DX 9.  DX11 using a lot of graphics.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Raz3rD said:


> Making a video will always lower the FPS. it has to record it at w/e reso he plays , we could also just take his word for it. I believe him, its not impossible as I said.



He can using video camera to record at monitor with Benchmark Crysis 2.


----------



## M1kkelZR

Jamebonds1 said:


> Unless he have monitor 720p or 1080p.  I still don't believe that.  He might running Crysis 2 Ultra setting at DX 9.  DX11 using a lot of graphics.



DX9 or DX11 doesnt matter, its ultra who cares lol.



Jamebonds1 said:


> He can using video camera to record at monitor with Benchmark Crysis 2.



So basically he has to imitate the thing what LinusTechTips does on youtube? I can see that. But why do you want proof?


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

xxmorpheus said:


> By xxmorpheus at 2012-04-23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By xxmorpheus at 2012-04-23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By xxmorpheus at 2012-04-23



Awesome, My brother had that same exact case. My case has a custom red paint job done on the inside, if you like I can post a few pic of the inside of my pc. And i have a red led fan, and the red led's in the front,


----------



## spirit

Old and new side by side. 











Oh yeah, and I don't need a mirror, I can just use the door on my case. 








			
				slipx44 said:
			
		

> if you like I can post a few pic of the inside of my pc. And i have a red led fan, and the red led's in the front


Yes please! Would be interested to see it!


----------



## Machin3

Ankur said:


> Was waiting for that for a while, how do the eATX mobo compare to normal ATX ones?
> I see both just have an inch of difference on the side, 800D with air cooling would look like a hollow machine  in my build.



Yeah sorry about posting so late. I didn't realize I have this picture until I checked my Photobucket account. And then I just forgot to post it up. 

eATX is a little longer but I guess it just fills the space a little more. It was a problem for me because if you see in the picture, the 24-pin atx connector on the motherboard is led to the side, not like all other standard motherboards. Since the motherboard is eATX then I couldn't use the holes next to the motherboard to run the 24-pin connector. I had to route it behind the reservoir. 

Idk why EVGA decided to make that kind of connector but it turned out ok in the end. Kind of a tight fit really but it works fine for now.

If you are going to be using just air cooling then you won't have a problem, you'll have lots of space, more than mine for sure.


----------



## xxmorpheus

Jamebonds1 said:


> really?? I doubt.  That is impossible unless you show me a link of proof that play at 120 FPS.  Also shown that you installed high res, patch 1.9 and DX 11 patch.



Im not saying that it will average 120fps. But what I am saying is that my pc can run all those settings and not break a sweat. Hell The witcher 2 is pretty playable with ubersampling enabled. Thats why i spent 3500 on this pc, for that type of performance.


----------



## Jamebonds1

xxmorpheus said:


> Im not saying that it will average 120fps. But what I am saying is that my pc can run all those settings and not break a sweat. Hell The witcher 2 is pretty playable with ubersampling enabled. Thats why i spent 3500 on this pc, for that type of performance.



Oh okay.  "around 120 FPS" sometime can be mean average 120 FPS.  That is why I was kinda doubt and confessed.


----------



## M1kkelZR

Jamebonds1 said:


> Oh okay.  "around 120 FPS" sometime can be mean average 120 FPS.  That is why I was kinda doubt and confessed.



no, around doesn't mean average. I play Cod4 at around 125 FPS but my average is always 90-100 I play 125 when it feels like it but i never average it because my pc sucks just a tad atm. but I still don't understand why you wanted proof of 120FPS which is possible with his rig.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

vistakid10 said:


> Old and new side by side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, and I don't need a mirror, I can just use the door on my case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes please! Would be interested to see it!



Alright, I will. Is that an Alien ware case?


----------



## spirit

No it's an NZXT Lexa S.


----------



## xxmorpheus

does alienware sell cases? i want one ><


----------



## wolfeking

I don't think they do. you can catch them on ebay sometimes, but honestly they are not worth it imo.


----------



## spirit

You only tend to get the older Alienware cases on eBay, you don't see so many of the newer cases.

I think my Lexa S looks better than any Alienware case does though.


----------



## Jamebonds1

I too agree.  It is not worth to buying Alienware PC.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I used to be all crazy about NZXT cases until I took a serious look at Lian-Li. I'll never get another brand of case.

I originally considered the Nemesis





Then saw the PC-K62 and was like "That's the case for me."


----------



## byteninja2

Voyagerfan, you very well might of just picked out my next case. The nemisis is ummmmm.. BEAST


----------



## Russ88765

Yuck. Absurd LED lights and it looks like an armpad.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Jamebonds1 said:


> Maybe but i think he play at 1280X720 on ultra setting.  It is impossible to running around 120 FPS at maxed everything.  He can running Ultra setting and maxed res, but still that is impossible to running over 120 with 2 AMD 6990. Unless he can make video of Crysis 2 on YouTube.
> 
> Also, i already provide that AMD 6990 CrossFire can not running around 120 FPS as i had post link.



Dude he has 2 6990's and a massively overclocked cpu. If you believe you can play c2 at good settings and res on a 9600 as you stated in another thread, his claims are massively realistic.

Not to mention the computer he owns is a beast.

Also one of you links is a crossfire benchmark at 1600p which i doubt he plays in. The other benchmark is single gpu. So, erm not exactly disproving his claims.


----------



## Machin3

voyagerfan99 said:


> I used to be all crazy about NZXT cases until I took a serious look at Lian-Li. I'll never get another brand of case.
> 
> I originally considered the Nemesis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then saw the PC-K62 and was like "That's the case for me."



That's the type of case you get when you first start building computers.  Its like cars. The younger you are the more tuned piece of crap cars you like and the older you get, the classier cars you start to like.


----------



## spirit

byteninja2 said:


> Voyagerfan, you very well might of just picked out my next case. The nemisis is ummmmm.. BEAST


I think it's actually horrible. My Lexa S is about as far as I'd go as far as LEDs and lights are concerned. 



			
				Machin3 said:
			
		

> That's the type of case you get when you first start building computers.  Its like cars. The younger you are the more tuned piece of crap cars you like and the older you get, the classier cars you start to like.


Yeah I agree. I bought my Lexa S when I was 13 because I was like "omg it's so coooolll look at the LEDs" and I also bought a crappy 650W neon power supply for the same reason (since replaced btw). The Lexa S is still a good looking case and it's not too OTT as far as LEDs are concerned, but I like the Carbide 300R now, and that has no LEDs.


----------



## jonnyp11

I like those cases like the Lexa S, but realistically i couldn't get myself to buy something so flashy and all, I like my Vortex 3620 asthetically, not too much going on but still looks sorta cool.


----------



## Ankur

Machin3 said:


> That's the type of case you get when you first start building computers.  Its like cars. The younger you are the more tuned piece of crap cars you like and the older you get, the classier cars you start to like.


I would replace "younger" by "experienced".
Hell yeah, I started off being a big fan of alienware cases and not truely focused on Corsair .


----------



## Jamebonds1

jonnyp11 said:


> I like those cases like the Lexa S, but realistically i couldn't get myself to buy something so flashy and all, I like my Vortex 3620 asthetically, not too much going on but still looks sorta cool.



I like NXZT tower too but some technology have problem.  Like i have NXZT fan controller with problem.


----------



## Perkomate

I'd go NZXT Phantom in white, or Corsair Carbide 500R in white.


----------



## byteninja2

vistakid10 said:


> I think it's actually horrible. My Lexa S is about as far as I'd go as far as LEDs and lights are concerned.
> 
> 
> Yeah I agree. I bought my Lexa S when I was 13 because I was like "omg it's so coooolll look at the LEDs" and I also bought a crappy 650W neon power supply for the same reason (since replaced btw). The Lexa S is still a good looking case and it's not too OTT as far as LEDs are concerned, but I like the Carbide 300R now, and that has no LEDs.


 Dude, you were 13 last year.


----------



## spirit

byteninja2 said:
			
		

> Dude, you were 13 last year.


Yeah I know.  how old are you?


----------



## byteninja2

Well, I was saying that because you acted like you bought that case 10 years ago when you loved leds, now you don't. It was just last year. I'm 13 and a half, but who cares?


----------



## 87dtna

and a half......lol


----------



## SuperDuperMe

^^where the damn like button.


----------



## spirit

byteninja2 said:
			
		

> Well, I was saying that because you acted like you bought that case 10 years ago when you loved leds, now you don't.


Myself and my knowledge of IT has changed over the past 18 or so months. I actually bought that case in October 2010 so it's about a year and a half old.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

Sorry the pics are taking so long, been very busy, I may have a change today though.


----------



## spirit

87dtna said:


> and a half......lol


It's only just occurred to me that I'm actually 14 "and a half". 



			
				Dragunov IV 424 said:
			
		

> Sorry the pics are taking so long, been very busy, I may have a change today though.


Better late than never.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Smart with computer for 14 years old lol


----------



## spirit

Jamebonds1 said:


> Smart with computer for 14 years old lol


Thanks!  Computers are my main interest, I've been using them pretty much since I was like 5 years old (maybe younger, probably) so I'm very familiar with them now!


----------



## Jamebonds1

vistakid10 said:


> Thanks!  Computers are my main interest, I've been using them pretty much since I was like 5 years old (maybe younger, probably) so I'm very familiar with them now!



Nice.  I started use DOS computer when i was 2 years old.  My first time play game is Crystal Cave from Apogee Software.  You probably not know what it is but DOS OS is oldest computer without mouse and need use keyboard to control computer.


----------



## Ankur

Jamebonds1 said:


> Nice.  I started use DOS computer when i was 2 years old.  My first time play game is Crystal Cave from Apogee Software.  You probably not know what it is but DOS OS is oldest computer without mouse and need use keyboard to control computer.



You serious? 2 years old? I understand 5 but 2 years old is unbelievable. Troll?


----------



## spirit

Jamebonds1 said:
			
		

> You probably not know what it is but DOS OS is oldest computer without mouse and need use keyboard to control computer.


Believe me I do know what DOS is, I've used it several times to install Windows 95 in VMs. 

They don't run DOS but my Dad has a whole collection of vintage PCs in the loft such as ZX Spectrums, Dragon32s, BBC Micros etc etc. Next time we get them out I'll post some pictures. 



			
				Ankur said:
			
		

> You serious? 2 years old? I understand 5 but 2 years old is unbelievable.


I'd disagree, it's quite plausible actually. Depends on how early your parents expose you to the world of computers.


----------



## Ankur

vistakid10 said:


> I'd disagree, it's quite plausible actually. Depends on how early your parents expose you to the world of computers.



I think before starting to learn computers a kid should start A to Z first. I am not really sure whether it is possible, but think of a 2 year old kid who hardly knows to read/write, how can they run DOS?


----------



## SuperDuperMe

vistakid10 said:


> Believe me I do know what DOS is, I've used it several times to install Windows 95 in VMs.
> 
> They don't run DOS but my Dad has a whole collection of vintage PCs in the loft such as ZX Spectrums, Dragon32s, BBC Micros etc etc. Next time we get them out I'll post some pictures.
> 
> 
> I'd disagree, it's quite plausible actually. Depends on how early your parents expose you to the world of computers.



Its actually completely ludicrous.

First off to remember something when your 2 is absolute BS, next up, at that age its completely unreasonable to believe a child could effectively use a DOS system at that age is absurd. My son is nearly 2, iv had him around my pc a lot. He can just about make a character on a game jump and thats because he loves the sound of my space bar. 

He's also quite clever for his age (not just bragging ) and i would give it a good few more years before he can effectively type let alone us an OS.


----------



## spirit

Ankur said:
			
		

> I think before starting to learn computers a kid should start A to Z first.


I agree.  Your education is more important than reading up about the latest i7.  The irony is I'm writing this post now when I should be writing a Geography assessment for school. 



			
				Ankur said:
			
		

> I am not really sure whether it is possible, but think of a 2 year old kid who hardly knows to read/write, how can they run DOS?


Usually babies copy their parents, that's how they learn to speak and walk etc. It's quite likely that James as a baby saw his Dad typing stuff into the computer and then he just copied - maybe.... it was probably just simple commands though, but I agree actually now it does seem a bit unlikely, and I would imagine somebody told him he used a PC at 2 years old.


----------



## byteninja2

The and a half was an accident, my auto prediction on my tablet kicked in and said and a half, plus i posted that at 2 am, my hands arnt very nimble when im tired, im 12 (and a half,  )


----------



## spirit

Why are you up posting here at 2 am in the morning when you're only 12 years old? That's what I call commitment and dedication to the forum!! As you know I'm 14 and pretty much knocked out and ready to go to bed by about 10.45pm after a hard day of school. :/


----------



## byteninja2

My 1 (and a half, ha ha) sister plays my tablet, she knows what shes doing.She doesnt exactly play it, but she does the swipe gesture, not correctly, but you can tell she trys to do it.She pecks at the keys on my keyboard to.She can barly talk, cant spell or read.So, the fact of the matter is, toddlers can sorta play computers, if my 1 ( and a half  ) sister can sorta play computers, im sure a 2 year old can do it better.


----------



## Ankur

He said he started using DOS at age of 2, there is difference between using and playing. When you use it means you use it to fullest, so I thought he said he was operating it to the core and started mastering it age of 2 ahahahaha. But playing at age of 2 is normal.


----------



## byteninja2

vistakid10 said:


> Why are you up posting here at 2 am in the morning when you're only 12 years old? That's what I call commitment and dedication to the forum!! As you know I'm 14 and pretty much knocked out and ready to go to bed by about 10.45pm after a hard day of school. :/



I heard somebody say once, us geeks are nocturnal.But, im more than that, im a very dedicated 24/7 cf poster.I go to sleep at ( ive been trying to go to sleep before 3 latley) at 2 am, and wake up at 10:30, my real time im supposed to go to bed at 10 pm.Im homeschooled, so i do school in my pajamas( which is yesterdays outfit) and i do it at 11 am oclock, and i still get off at 4 pm because i get it done a lot faster than you school kids!But i still play outside morr than school kids so im ussaly just at tired by the end of the day (i still bring my tablet outside to keep checking on the forum).


----------



## M1kkelZR

vistakid10 said:


> It's only just occurred to me that I'm actually 14 "and a half".



Just realized I'm 17 years and 51 weeks old exactly from today  So thats 6568 days old lol. Man I feel old, until I say I'm 18 then I feel young again lol


----------



## byteninja2

Razer, did y quote maxx's google quote?Did you read all the posts in that thread, if you did, you would see that that post isnt very funny.Also, dod you read my few posts after that 13 and a half?I said i am actually 12 (and a half, ha ha) and that my auto prediction on my tablet said and a half, and i said my hands wernt vey nimble at 2 am so i hit 13 and a half on auto prediction.


----------



## spirit

Right I'd actually like to post some pics of one of my PCs now! 

OK so this is the Core 2 Quad PC I should be getting very shortly now, probably getting it at the weekend. It's currently still my Dad's as he hasn't finished setting up his new Ivy Bridge machine yet (which he built today) so he'll likely be using this machine for a couple more days. 

The spec is in my signature, and here are the photos!






















Yeah I know inside is horrible, it's full of dust and there's no cable management. This case actually has a removable motherboard tray and the cable management features are all there, so when I get the machine I will do some work on it and get rid of all that dust and so some cable management.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

I just love that "custom" hdd mount. 

I've done that a time or 2.


----------



## byteninja2

Pretty nice case on that, vistakid.


----------



## spirit

MyCattMaxx said:


> I just love that "custom" hdd mount.
> 
> I've done that a time or 2.


It's not even connected, it's just laying there at the bottom of the case. It's not normally there.



byteninja2 said:


> Pretty nice case on that, vistakid.


Yep it is nice.  Will post some more photos of it once I start trying to sort out the cable management and dust problems. The case is bloody heavy though.


----------



## byteninja2

You are not the only person who has a "Bloody heavy case", i wont be taking pictures of the inside of mine until i upgrade, which should acctualy be very soon, im probobly getting a dvd rom, a kb and or mouse.


----------



## WeatherMan

What card is that in there?


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Bootup05 said:


> What card is that in there?


*PNY GeForce 9800 GT

It's in his sig.
*


----------



## SuperDuperMe

byteninja2 said:


> My 1 (and a half, ha ha) sister plays my tablet, she knows what shes doing.She doesnt exactly play it, but she does the swipe gesture, not correctly, but you can tell she trys to do it.She pecks at the keys on my keyboard to.She can barly talk, cant spell or read.So, the fact of the matter is, toddlers can sorta play computers, if my 1 ( and a half  ) sister can sorta play computers, im sure a 2 year old can do it better.




My son can use my gf's ipod. There is a difference between playing on a game using a gesture, and basically typing to use an operating system that requires a lot more than click and go.


----------



## Jamebonds1

vistakid10 said:


> Usually babies copy their parents, that's how they learn to speak and walk etc. It's quite likely that James as a baby saw his Dad typing stuff into the computer and then he just copied - maybe.... it was probably just simple commands though, but I agree actually now it does seem a bit unlikely, and I would imagine somebody told him he used a PC at 2 years old.



Yeah, you're right.  I learn from my dad how to starting game and math on DOS when i'm 2.  I wish i have picture of old computer but it is trashed.  



byteninja2 said:


> The and a half was an accident, my auto prediction on my tablet kicked in and said and a half, plus i posted that at 2 am, my hands arnt very nimble when im tired, im 12 (and a half,  )



Ouch.  That's not good to sleep at 2 am


----------



## spirit

Bootup05 said:


> What card is that in there?





MyCattMaxx said:


> *PNY GeForce 9800 GT
> 
> It's in his sig.
> *


Yep, it's a PNY GeForce 9800 GT, 1GB GDDR3 I believe.  Not a bad card by any means, just not the fastest out there. It's an unusual one as it does not require an additional 6-pin PCIe power connector, just draws power from the motherboard.


----------



## FuryRosewood

Not unusual, they released a green variant with lower clockrates after the original 9800 was out of the barn.


----------



## M1kkelZR

byteninja2 said:


> Razer, did y quote maxx's google quote?Did you read all the posts in that thread, if you did, you would see that that post isnt very funny.Also, dod you read my few posts after that 13 and a half?I said i am actually 12 (and a half, ha ha) and that my auto prediction on my tablet said and a half, and i said my hands wernt vey nimble at 2 am so i hit 13 and a half on auto prediction.



lol yeah i did read it, i thought it was funny so dont whine... And I really dont care how old you are, you dont have to tell me how old you are, its not intresting to me


----------



## spirit

Looking at getting Dad's PC tomorrow night or Saturday, so hopefully I can spend the weekend tidying it all up etc and I will post some pictures of it when it's all nice and clean again.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

vistakid10 said:


> Looking at getting Dad's PC tomorrow night or Saturday, so hopefully I can spend the weekend tidying it all up etc and I will post some pictures of it when it's all nice and clean again.


Looking forward to it.
Don't forget to get the "before" pics.


----------



## spirit

MyCattMaxx said:
			
		

> Looking forward to it.
> Don't forget to get the "before" pics.


I'll take some shots of it just before I start work, some of it whilst I'm doing the work, and some of it once it's all finished.

Got to reinstall Windows Vista or 7 on this thing as well, not decided which yet.


----------



## M1kkelZR

Still soooo jealous of your C2QUAAAAAAAD  I'm gonna look for one


----------



## Jamebonds1

vistakid10 said:


> I'll take some shots of it just before I start work, some of it whilst I'm doing the work, and some of it once it's all finished.
> 
> Got to reinstall Windows Vista or 7 on this thing as well, not decided which yet.



Windows 7 Ult


----------



## spirit

Raz3rD said:
			
		

> Still soooo jealous of your C2QUAAAAAAAD


Core 2 Quuaadd for the win Raz3rD! 



			
				Jamebonds1 said:
			
		

> Windows 7 Ult


Yeah will have a dual boot with Pro though because Dad may still need to use the machines for various things. The Windows 7 Pro will be 'his', and Windows 7 Ultimate mine.  Having multiple user accounts is not really an option for various reasons.


----------



## M1kkelZR

vistakid10 said:


> Core 2 Quuaadd for the win Raz3rD!



They should remake the C2Q series but then for the 1155 socket  not ivy or sandy bridge but Core2QUAAAAAAAAAAAAD-Bridge lol... I'm so toally gonna send that in as a suggestion to intel


----------



## spirit

Oh dear I've now got you saying "Core 2 Quuuuuaaaaddd" with a million u's and a's and d's as well as all my mates. 

The Core 2 Quads did have codenames. Penryn, Kentsfield and Yorkfield are the ones I can remember off the top of my head, think there others too but over time the names have slipped out of my head. 

Anyway, will post up some pics over the weekend.  Should be getting a new desk too!


----------



## Jamebonds1

vistakid10 said:


> Oh dear I've now got you saying "Core 2 Quuuuuaaaaddd" with a million u's and a's and d's as well as all my mates.
> 
> The Core 2 Quads did have codenames. Penryn, Kentsfield and Yorkfield are the ones I can remember off the top of my head, think there others too but over time the names have slipped out of my head.
> 
> Anyway, will post up some pics over the weekend.  Should be getting a new desk too!



Core2QUAAAAAAAAAAAAD is great CPU in long ago.


----------



## spirit

Still is a great CPU! You'd never consider using one for a new build as it's getting old, but the Core 2 Quads had ever-lasting value and still perform very well.  My Dad's only just felt the need to upgrade from a Q8300 to an i7 3770, and that's only because he needs the extra threads for virtual machines, otherwise he'd still be on his Q8300 quite happily.


----------



## M1kkelZR

CORRRRRRREEEEEEEEEE 2 QUUUUUUUUUUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADDDDDD
Nuff said...
sounds way more badass than 
CORRRRRREEEEEEEEEEE i7 3770KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
doesnt it


----------



## Jamebonds1

vistakid10 said:


> Still is a great CPU! You'd never consider using one for a new build as it's getting old, but the Core 2 Quads had ever-lasting value and still perform very well.  My Dad's only just felt the need to upgrade from a Q8300 to an i7 3770, and that's only because he needs the extra threads for virtual machines, otherwise he'd still be on his Q8300 quite happily.



The Ivy?  It is good CPU and powerful CPU.  Plus, check it out here for good combo saving if want Blu ray burner.  

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116502


----------



## spirit

Raz3rD said:


> CORRRRRRREEEEEEEEEE 2 QUUUUUUUUUUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADDDDDD
> Nuff said...
> sounds way more badass than
> CORRRRRREEEEEEEEEEE i7 3770KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
> doesnt it


Yeah it does. Core 2 QUUUAAADD *waves falg with "Core 2 Quuuaaadd" written on it.*  

Right, enough about the Core 2 Quad now. 



Jamebonds1 said:


> The Ivy?  It is good CPU and powerful CPU.  Plus, check it out here for good combo saving if want Blu ray burner.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116502


Yep the 3770 is an Ivy-Bridge CPU, and he's built his system all ready. Would post some photos of it but I'm a bit busy at the moment. He did go for a Blu-Ray ROM drive by the way, but not a Blu-Ray burner. He went for the same Blu-Ray drive which I have in my 2500K rig.


----------



## Jamebonds1

vistakid10 said:


> Yep the 3770 is an Ivy-Bridge CPU, and he's built his system all ready. Would post some photos of it but I'm a bit busy at the moment. He did go for a Blu-Ray ROM drive by the way, but not a Blu-Ray burner. He went for the same Blu-Ray drive which I have in my 2500K rig.



Blu ray is pretty nice for watch HD movie on computer.  I have three different of ASUS .  I started to like ASUS since i replaced my old LG DVD burner.


----------



## byteninja2

I wouldn't get a core 2, mine maxes out (it is a duo, but still) on a 2011 game, you are going to need better than a core 2 quad now.


----------



## byteninja2

Raz3rD said:


> lol yeah i did read it, i thought it was funny so dont whine... And I really dont care how old you are, you dont have to tell me how old you are, its not intresting to me



A few posts down.




Quote:
Originally Posted by MyCattMaxx  
Is Google broken?

Me:  Did you Google genesis computers? You cheese head , I did Google them, and nothing good came up. I found 2 sites named genisis computers, and neither of them had anything good.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Getting Dual Intel Xeon computer


----------



## byteninja2

Jamebonds1 said:


> Getting Dual Intel Xeon computer



For server? Because I'm pretty sure an i5 or i7 would be better than a xeon for everyday use. Does dual Xeon mean two xeons in one pc? Or just a dual core. I have seen dual socket motherboards for two xeons in one pc.


----------



## Jamebonds1

byteninja2 said:


> For server? Because I'm pretty sure an i5 or i7 would be better than a xeon for everyday use. Does dual Xeon mean two xeons in one pc? Or just a dual core. I have seen dual socket motherboards for two xeons in one pc.



You're right.  Intel Xeon is a server but it can be used as gaming rig.  Intel Xeon is powerful and expansion.  Dual Intel Xeon mean two CPU in one.   

Here is where you can finding gaming motherboard with Dual LGA 2011.   
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131817.

And this CPU you need to make it working.  
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=xeon+"e5+2600"

Also, you need windows 7 Pro to getting over 16 GB and to get 24 Threading and up.


----------



## M1kkelZR

byteninja2 said:


> A few posts down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by MyCattMaxx
> Is Google broken?
> 
> Me:  Did you Google genesis computers? You cheese head , I did Google them, and nothing good came up. I found 2 sites named genisis computers, and neither of them had anything good.



I don't know if you can read but I did say that I read the thread... why else would I quote Maxx's post without actually knowing _why_ he said that?


----------



## byteninja2

also, still, i would by far get an i7 over a xeon for non server use.


----------



## Jamebonds1

byteninja2 said:


> also, still, i would by far get an i7 over a xeon for non server use.



That ASUS motherboard i shown you, it is for gaming too.


----------



## byteninja2

Just because a motherboard is for gaming doesnt mean the cpu is for gaming.My evga motherboard is made as a hi performance gaming motherboard, you could put a core 2 soo in it, and it wouldnt be for gaming at all.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Still love the heatsink I got. It cools so well.


----------



## byteninja2

voyagerfan99 said:


> Still love the heatsink I got. It cools so well.



Awesome cooler, what is it?


----------



## Thanatos

voyagerfan99 said:


> Still love the heatsink I got. It cools so well.
> *snip*



What kind of temps are you getting?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Jamebonds1 said:


> You're right.  Intel Xeon is a server but it can be used as gaming rig.  Intel Xeon is powerful and expansion.  Dual Intel Xeon mean two CPU in one.
> 
> Here is where you can finding gaming motherboard with Dual LGA 2011.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131817.
> 
> And this CPU you need to make it working.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=xeon+"e5+2600"
> 
> Also, you need windows 7 Pro to getting over 16 GB and to get 24 Threading and up.



Xeon's DO NOT make good gaming CPU's.



byteninja2 said:


> Awesome cooler, what is it?



Cooler Master Hyper-N 520



Green dog252 said:


> What kind of temps are you getting?



According to HWMonitor, today's lowest was 31 degrees and the highest was 45 degrees.


----------



## Thanatos

I've got this one, the Antec Kuhler H2O 620.





http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835209049&nm_mc=OTC-Froogle&cm_mmc=OTC-Froogle-_-Water+Cooling-_-Antec-_-35209049

With an AMD Athlon II X4 625 overclocked by about 1 GHz to 3900MHz, it keeps it below 35 degrees Celsius usually. I love it.


----------



## Jamebonds1

byteninja2 said:


> Just because a motherboard is for gaming doesnt mean the cpu is for gaming.My evga motherboard is made as a hi performance gaming motherboard, you could put a core 2 soo in it, and it wouldnt be for gaming at all.



And no one would using i7 for make movie like megamind, walle, open season, resident evil and etc.  They using Xeon (sometime Dual Xeon) for powerful and fastest render movie.    Xeon CPU is not just for server but it is for gaming, movie maker, internet, website, and etc.


----------



## StrangleHold

Jamebonds1 said:


> Here is where you can finding gaming motherboard with Dual LGA 2011.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131817.


 


Jamebonds1 said:


> That ASUS motherboard i shown you, it is for gaming too.


 
Thats a workstation motherboard. Plus its set up for Tesla cards. Not a setup for gaming at all.


----------



## Jamebonds1

StrangleHold said:


> Thats a workstation motherboard. Plus its set up for Tesla cards. Not a setup for gaming at all.



This motherboard can have Geforce SLI-Quad or Crossfire-Quad video card too.


----------



## byteninja2

Yes, not a gaming motheroard, a server motherboard.A single socket Asus rog 2011 board would be great paired up with a i7 6 core.Just because its an asus, doesnt mean its gaming.


----------



## byteninja2

Jamebonds1 said:


> And no one would using i7 for make movie like megamind, walle, open season, resident evil and etc.  They using Xeon (sometime Dual Xeon) for powerful and fastest render movie.    Xeon CPU is not just for server but it is for gaming, movie maker, internet, website, and etc.



No.Listen to us.A xeon is a great server chip, i think a good workstation chip (not sure) but not a gameing chip.A 6 core i7 would be much better and cheaper for most things.


----------



## StrangleHold

The board is a work station board. Yes you can game on it and a xeon can be used. But for a gaming setup, its completly useless. No games use more then 4 cores, most not even that. Having a dual 6 core xeon CPU setup will not perform any better then a 2500/2600/2700. Just because you can game on it doesnt mean its a wise decision.


----------



## byteninja2

Yes, if all you did was render moviews and web browse a single xeon would be fine, unless you are some big buisness with super crazy movies and stuff, than you need a dual xeon.An i7 6 core alone would be great for  movie rendering, gaming, and web browsing.


----------



## spirit

byteninja2 said:


> I wouldn't get a core 2, mine maxes out (it is a duo, but still) on a 2011 game, you are going to need better than a core 2 quad now.


You've obviously never used a Core 2 Quad have you? Like I said, you'd never consider using one for a new build as they are getting old, but boy they can still perform well. A Core 2 Quad is still more than adequate enough for gaming. You can pair a Q6600 with a GTX 560 Ti and you shouldn't get a CPU bottleneck - that just goes to show how epic the C2Qs are/were. 

Voyagerfan, that's a nice cooler, getting good temperatures as well! 

Jamebonds1, is that PC being donated to you or are you buying it? The Tesla cards are intended for workstation use as said above so they're not really ideal for gaming, but for rendering and doing 3D modelling and such like, the two Xeons and the Tesla card(s) would work great. People do render videos on i5s and i7s, myself being one of these people (using a 2500K). True, people like Universal and Warner Bro's do not use i7s but for home use, an i5 or an i7 for video editing is pretty much all you need. My 2500K eats through HD video!


----------



## byteninja2

Well, a newer game would have at least %50 load on all cores, and games that dont use quads should be using 85% load on 2 cores.My lower end core 2 duo goes to a solid %100 on tdu2, and its a consle port, i can only imagine crysis2.


----------



## spirit

Your Core 2 Duo is an E4300, it was a very low-end chip and was clocked at 1.6GHz or 1.8GHz (I forget now), but an overclocked Q6600 or Q9300 should still play the games pretty well. The E4300 was never meant to be a gaming CPU, but the Q6600 and Q9300 chips were, even the E8400 and E8500 (which were Core 2 Duos) should still perform pretty good in the games.


----------



## byteninja2

Okay, didnt know that my duo was that low comared to the quads.


----------



## spirit

Yep your C2D was lower-end, this should give you an idea of the difference between a CPU like your's (using an E4500 here) and a Q6600 http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/65?vs=53 the Q6600 is much faster.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Core 2 Duo isn't made to be fastest as i3 CPU.  I remember single core CPU beat old dual core CPU, but now new dual core CPU have improve and is fastest than single core CPU.  

I was lucky i didn't go for cheapest CPU like Intel Pentium because it wasn't meant to be used for video game.  i3 is okay for video game but better than Core 2 Duo.


----------



## spirit

The i3, at least the 2100 and 2120, are pretty good for gaming actually, considering the price! 

Are you going to post some pictures of your Xeon rig Jamebonds?


----------



## Jamebonds1

vistakid10 said:


> The i3, at least the 2100 and 2120, are pretty good for gaming actually, considering the price!
> 
> Are you going to post some pictures of your Xeon rig Jamebonds?



Huh?  I don't say i owned Xeon rig.  I was just talk about newest ASUS Dual LGA 2011 with 4 way SLI support.  Why you say to post some picture of my Xeon rig when i didn't ever owned Xeon before?


----------



## M1kkelZR

Jamebonds1 said:


> Huh?  I don't say i owned Xeon rig.  I was just talk about newest ASUS Dual LGA 2011 with 4 way SLI support.  Why you say to post some picture of my Xeon rig when i didn't ever owned Xeon before?



because you said you are getting one, hes asking if you will post pictures of it when you have it.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

byteninja2 said:


> Well, a newer game would have at least %50 load on all cores, and games that dont use quads should be using 85% load on 2 cores.My lower end core 2 duo goes to a solid %100 on tdu2, and its a consle port, i can only imagine crysis2.



Crysis 2 isnt really cpu dependant like c1 was. In fact its fairly easy to run with a decent gpu.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Raz3rD said:


> because you said you are getting one, hes asking if you will post pictures of it when you have it.



No, no. I don't say I'm going getting one.  I'm just joke vistakid10 to getting Dual Xeon rig.  Sorry my english is suck.


----------



## M1kkelZR

Jamebonds1 said:


> No, no. I don't say I'm going getting one.  I'm just joke vistakid10 to getting Dual Xeon rig.  Sorry my english is suck.



oh lol. Happens to all of us.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Raz3rD said:


> oh lol. Happens to all of us.



I love to tease everyone you know.


----------



## spirit

Right, some updates on the almighty Core 2 Quad rig. It is now officially mine, so I have started playing with it and have been installing Windows on it etc.

I tried to make a start with some cable management but sadly this case apparently isn't any good for cable management it seems, so for the time being cable management can kiss my butt I say.  I will have another go at it tomorrow when I dust down the PC too. Weather tomorrow looks OK so I should be able to take the PC outside to dust it down meaning I won't get dust all over my floor or in my room. My room is currently a massive mess.

This is the best I could do for the time being, I will try to improve it. 







So this is what's behind the motherboard tray... see the problem? There's only one large gap to feed cables through! >.< Anybody got any ideas as to how I could do decent cable management in this case? Zip ties?

My best efforts... sorry for the dark photo and yeah I know the cables are still freaking everywhere. Grrrr.... >.<











I replaced the original DVD-RW drive with a newer one as the original drive was pretty much broken. 






Oh yeah... just to annoy Raz3rD... 






See it - C2Q Q8300. 

Right dusting down the PC tomorrow, any help with the cable management would be appreciated.


----------



## Jamebonds1

If you have new PSU with Modular, you should have no problem to manage a cable.  My PSU is Modular and i can manage cable well.


----------



## spirit

yeah I don't have a modular power supply though. :/ any other suggestions??


----------



## wolfeking

okay. From what I see you can get some of it behind the panels. Take the USB and power/reset and put that behind the panel going strait down and across the bottom to the ports on the board. 
Next trash the IDE cd drive and go to sata. that will clean up your cable management by a good bit too. 
SATA power and data to the HDD and DVD drive looks like it could be run under the drive and around front to get behind the panels and out of sight. 
Plug those 2 fans on the back panel to the motherboard headers and zip tie the cables up out of the way. 

whatever is left, just zip tie it up and you will be good. You might be happier with a heat gun and some shrink tube on it.


----------



## spirit

Right OK thanks for the help, Wolfe.  I don't actually have any SATA optical drives on me right now so I'll have to stick to IDE for the time being I'm afraid. I may change the power supply unit all together, the unit I am using here looks like a rather old one - only one SATA power cable. :/ Will do as you suggested tomorrow too.  The board doesn't look like it actually has any fan headers which is annoying me.


----------



## tremmor

vistakid10, what is the meters for on the tower?


----------



## wolfeking

i can't read the center one, but one says volt and the other temp, so its probably a analog gauge to monitor CPU performance.


----------



## tremmor

The other says VU what ever that is. Yes, i had to use a magnifying glass.


----------



## spirit

L-R Volt, VU and Temp. They don't actually work very well, they're just there to look pretty.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Split loom wiring covers look good and work great.


----------



## wolfeking

just a taste of what I have worked on for a whole day. Still working on it.


----------



## M1kkelZR

vistakid10 said:


> Oh yeah... just to annoy Raz3rD...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See it - C2Q Q8300.
> 
> Right dusting down the PC tomorrow, any help with the cable management would be appreciated.



Thanks, thanks so much. Now I have to put you on my Official Hit List so I can come and steal the C2Q Rig MUHAHAHA!

Nah JK, hopefully I can get one soon 

Looks awesome and TBF I like the case, cablemanagement shouldn't be too much of an issue after a while when you find the ways to hide it all


----------



## FuryRosewood

@VistaKid: Theres a space of pretty reasonable size behind the 3.5 bays, you could probably stuff a good amount of that wiring as long as you bundle it up with zip ties behind the drives, also with 3 pin fan and 4 pin as well can be wrapped around a screwdriver, and made curly, it looks far better than clumping them up and tieing a breadtie around em...and keeps them generally away from the fan...

http://www.pyroelectro.com/projects/fm_bug_transmitter/img/coil_close_up.jpg

Just do that with the 3 and 4 pin pwm stuff, looks pretty professional if you ask me, can also do it with sata to take length in the wire

And for about 60-70 bucks, you could replace the HEC psu with a OCZ unit with some cable management...and remove about half the wires you arent using from the machine.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341017&Tpk=600W OXZ


----------



## spirit

Thanks for all the suggestions guys! 



			
				Raz3rD said:
			
		

> Thanks, thanks so much. Now I have to put you on my Official Hit List so I can come and steal the C2Q Rig MUHAHAHA!


I am typing this on a Core 2 Quad.  Not even joking as well.  



			
				Raz3rD said:
			
		

> Looks awesome and TBF I like the case, cablemanagement shouldn't be too much of an issue after a while when you find the ways to hide it all


Yeah I'm think I'm going to use a lot of zip ties and industrial tape to get everything behind the motherboard tray and 3.5" bays.



			
				FuryRosewood said:
			
		

> Theres a space of pretty reasonable size behind the 3.5 bays, you could probably stuff a good amount of that wiring as long as you bundle it up with zip ties behind the drives


Yep I tried this, but I couldn't get the side panel back on, maybe I need to try harder.  There is enough room so that shouldn't be an issue hiding cables behind there.



			
				FuryRosewood said:
			
		

> also with 3 pin fan and 4 pin as well can be wrapped around a screwdriver, and made curly, it looks far better than clumping them up and tieing a breadtie around em...and keeps them generally away from the fan...


Those fans aren't even connected (if you're talking about the exhaust fans?) - I don't have any fan headers on the motherboard (it's kind of a "budget board"), but I can get some 3-pin fan connectors to molex adapters for £1.29 each with free P&P so I'll get a pair of those to use. 



			
				FuryRosewood said:
			
		

> And for about 60-70 bucks, you could replace the HEC psu with a OCZ unit with some cable management...and remove about half the wires you arent using from the machine.


Yeah I agree a modular power supply would be good, but sadly I'm kind of strapped for cash right now as I spent it all on my 2500K rig.  I changed the power supply this morning to a newer one (the other one was old), and even by just changing the power supply the results look a lot better, see below!






Next thing to do is take this baby outside and spray her down with compressed air


----------



## spirit

Time for an update!

OK I've got the cable management to a fairly decent standard now. I've put the cables I'm not using behind the motherboard tray and 3.5" drive bays, and the new result is this. 






I also used several zip-ties too as suggested. That's probably about as good as it's going to get and to be honest I just wanna start using my Core 2 Quuuuaaadddd now so I'm going to leave the cable management at that.

I dusted down the PC this morning too, and as promised here are some "before and after" photos. 

*Before: *





*After: *





Temperatures are around 45C at idle now, not sure what they were before though. These temps are pretty normal for the stock cooler, I got the same sort of temps on my i5 760 with a stock cooler.

One final photo, here's another view inside.






That desk I am looking at on eBay ends tomorrow evening, so I will hopefully win the auction and go and collect it either on Sunday evening or Monday morning (it's in a town called Attleborough, it's a ten minute drive from where I live) and then I will post some pics of the rig at a proper desk. 

Oh, and...






Core 2 Quad inside...


----------



## FuryRosewood

Was referring to CPU fans and such, and honestly connecting them to a molex i wouldn't do, id get a small fan controller and hook them to that instead so their not screaming all the time.

Notice what i have in black, and i did rotate the fan, i accidentally had that wire reaching too far to the h100, but you can do this with any 3 pin or 4 pin pwm cable, and it looks far better than the silly zip or breadtiedowns, just takes up the space, and looks professional


----------



## spirit

Yep I could do that with the CPU cooler wires, but I've got her all up and running now. I'll do it at a later date.  I agree it looks better than zip ties though and they do look pretty cool.

I don't mind about the fans running at 100%, I'm more for cooling than silencing. My PCs never run 24/7 so noise isn't a massive concern for me.


----------



## FuryRosewood

mine dont either, however when your doing something where you want to listen, like say to music, the fan controller can make a huge difference.


----------



## spirit

Yeah you have a point there, but usually my music is up so loud anyway the sound of the PC and any fans is muffled out anyway.


----------



## claptonman

I'm with vista on this, but I usually buy good cfm to noise ratio fans and spend the few dollars extra. Fury, how does the h100 cool? My fx runs hot, especially since its gonna be summer soon, and my 212 isn't cutting it.


----------



## FuryRosewood

Id say its good when the fans are turned up, on low its kinda nothing to write home about, i have it sitting on medium right now, and had the cpu cranked last night, and with a 100 percent load i was hitting high 40s, low 50s

(secondlife crashed and hung a process so the cpu was pushing 90 percent load)

however remember im in colorado, and air is thinner here...so your mileage may vary... yay for 6000ft elevation...


----------



## MyCattMaxx

claptonman, out of curiosity how much difference did you notice between the stock and the 212, or didn't you try the stock?


----------



## spirit

Core 2 Quuuuaaaddd in the dark. 

Sorry the photos didn't come out too great. :/ It's hard shooting in the dark, you need such a low shutter speed. I had to rest the camera on my bin in the end!






Using a 17" monitor for this PC now. I'm getting a desk soon (hopefully tomorrow or Monday) so that will be better. 






Front






Side with panel removed


----------



## claptonman

MyCattMaxx said:


> claptonman, out of curiosity how much difference did you notice between the stock and the 212, or didn't you try the stock?



Haven't ever used a stock heatsink/fan.


----------



## Shane

Heres my system,Was going to upgrade the motherboard to a better P55 board but that came DOA....so just going to stick with what i have as i cant be bothered anymore 

White paint job on interior & mesh panels,Installed new fans..Applied some new AS5 and added a new DVD-RW drive.

I'm happy with the result,Just a shame my Yate loon fans are loud even when turned right down with the fan controller.

Sorry for the pics,Taken on phone.


----------



## MineIQ1701

Nevakonaza said:


> Heres my system,Was going to upgrade the motherboard to a better P55 board but that came DOA....so just going to stick with what i have as i cant be bothered anymore
> 
> White paint job on interior & mesh panels,Installed new fans..Applied some new AS5 and added a new DVD-RW drive.
> 
> I'm happy with the result,Just a shame my Yate loon fans are loud even when turned right down with the fan controller.
> 
> Sorry for the pics,Taken on phone.



Well well, something looks gorgeous.


----------



## spirit

Looks nice and clean Nev. Sorry to hear the MSI board which you bought didn't work for you.  Great choice of CPU cooler, wish I could afford a Noctua lol!


----------



## Perkomate

Vista why are you using a C2Q and not the 2500K?


----------



## Shane

MineIQ1701 said:


> Well well, something looks gorgeous.



Thank you,I was bored with the all black theme...everyone seems to have black systems these days. 



vistakid10 said:


> Looks nice and clean Nev. Sorry to hear the MSI board which you bought didn't work for you.  Great choice of CPU cooler, wish I could afford a Noctua lol!



Thanks,Yeah i was annoyed that it did not work because it was a very good board but oh well,Il just sell it as Faulty on the bay.

The Noctua is okay,Although its nowhere near as good as my Tuniq Tower Extreme i had back on my Q6600 system...but i think they sell under a different name in the UK now and was unable to get one at the time for LGA 1156.


----------



## Russ88765

Which noctua was that? I was thinking of getting the nh-c14 top down style and changing out the fan. It was the one I originally planned on getting but settled for my current.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Russ88765 said:


> Which noctua was that? I was thinking of getting the nh-c14 top down style and changing out the fan. It was the one I originally planned on getting but settled for my current.



It is old CPU cooler so i can not found anything about this CPU cooler because it is not in store.


----------



## 87dtna

Umm that cooler is a prolimatech megahalems on Nevakonaza's system not a noctua.  It only has noctua fans...


----------



## Shane

87dtna said:


> Umm that cooler is a prolimatech megahalems on Nevakonaza's system not a noctua.  It only has noctua fans...



Yeah sorry for the confusion,Cooler is a Megahalems like 87dtna said,and the fans are Noctua NF-P12s


----------



## zer0_c00l




----------



## byteninja2

zer0,thats awesome, whats the case?


----------



## zer0_c00l

byteninja2 said:


> zer0,thats awesome, whats the case?



Roswell destoyer


----------



## FuryRosewood

why do you have a exhaust fan outside the case? c.c


----------



## zer0_c00l

FuryRosewood said:


> why do you have a exhaust fan outside the case? c.c


 had to do some rigging to make the rad fit in there


----------



## jonnyp11

Got my 470 in and added second fan (both originals are dead)


----------



## spirit

Looks good mate, but can you tidy up the cables a bit? Does that case have any cable management features?


----------



## Jamebonds1

jonnyp11 said:


> Got my 470 in and added second fan (both originals are dead)



You should remove video card cover then making your own cover.  It is better way to getting more cooling


----------



## spirit

I think the original fans on his 470 are broken IIRC so heneeds the extra fans....


----------



## Jamebonds1

vistakid10 said:


> I think the original fans on his 470 are broken IIRC so heneeds the extra fans....



Yeah, I know.  But he can remove cover then mount two of fan for good cooling.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Here are picture of my desktop.  






It is colorful at night.  I have 10 fan inside desktop.  other one fan is external (not shown in picture but it is 200mm fan). 






How my manage cable look.  






Both DVD burner and Blu ray are ASUS and my fan controller is Sunbeam






23" ASUS monitor with HDMI.


----------



## jonnyp11

taking the cover off involves completely removing the entire heatsink cuz some of the screws face the board, and i don't want to deal with all that, especially since this is plenty cool enough, was maxing out nfs shift with the drivers set to force 32xCSSA, 16xAA, and all kinds of other crap @1280x900 and temps only hit 62C


----------



## FuryRosewood

so are you keeping the machine you built?


----------



## jonnyp11

FuryRosewood said:


> so are you keeping the machine you built?



wish, still trying to sell, but everyone wants a gaming machine and asks if it has a video card and all, so bought this and am upping the price like 140 or so, so will cost about 550? for a 960t, vertex3 60gb, 8gb 1333mhz, and a GTX470, that seems really good to me compared to anything else you'll find.


----------



## FuryRosewood

should do, as long as you get some fans that dont look like their super-glued to the gpu...professionalism is huge


----------



## jonnyp11

FuryRosewood said:


> should do, as long as you get some fans that dont look like their super-glued to the gpu...professionalism is huge



not to mention these things are LOUD.


----------



## FuryRosewood

yep...wot fans will do that


----------



## byteninja2

Okay, real pictures of my PC, no cable management features in my case, so I did the best I could.


----------



## spirit

Lots of room in that case, and decent airflow, no wonder you can get 3.0GHz on the stock cooler. I find the best way to do cable management on cases which don't have CM features is just to zip tie the cables to the drive bays usually. Looks pretty good though.


----------



## byteninja2

vistakid10 said:


> Lots of room in that case, and decent airflow, no wonder you can get 3.0GHz on the stock cooler. I find the best way to do cable management on cases which don't have CM features is just to zip tie the cables to the drive bays usually. Looks pretty good though.



Might try that, if I ever decide to get this case up agian by myself.


----------



## spirit

See if you can cable tie the CPU power connector to the big rail by your PSU and then maybe bunch the other cables up and then zip tie them to the back of a drive bay or something. To be perfectly honest with you, your cable management isn't really restricting airflow right now, so it's no biggie. It looks a lot better than my PC looked when I first built it in Dec 2010 lol! 

http://codered10.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/dsc03900.jpg

Obviously it doesn't look anything like that anymore, since that photo was take in January 2011 just about everything has been changed.


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

> Might try that, if I ever decide to get this case up agian by myself.



Dosent seem to hard...


----------



## byteninja2

Hyper-Threaded said:


> Dosent seem to hard...



Ha ha, why dont you say that while your picking it up?


----------



## 87dtna

Hyper-Threaded said:


> Dosent seem to hard...



Thats what she said...


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Hyper-Threaded said:


> Dosent seem to hard...





87dtna said:


> Thats what she said...


Math whiz? ...


----------



## byteninja2

MyCattMaxx said:


> Math whiz? ...



Huhh? She said, Doesnt Seem to hard...
I said basiccly that is hard, just try picking it up and you will see
And 87dna said thats what she said? No, she didnt say that.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

byteninja2 said:


> Huhh? She said, Doesnt Seem to hard...
> I said basiccly that is hard, just try picking it up and you will see
> And 87dna said thats what she said? No, she didnt say that.


I think that one went over your head. 
It wasn't about you or your computer.


----------



## wolfeking

byteninja2 said:


> Huhh? She said, Doesnt Seem to hard...
> I said basiccly that is hard, just try picking it up and you will see
> And 87dna said thats what she said? No, she didnt say that.



It was a sex joke kid.


----------



## byteninja2

Ahhhh.... slept at 4  to 9 last night, dont know whats going on, cant think.


----------



## 87dtna

byteninja2 said:


> dont know whats going on



Thats what she said....when she's with you...




byteninja2 said:


> Ahhhh.....



Thats what she said, when she's with me.


----------



## byteninja2

Lets divert this conversation to how awesome my pc is.


----------



## jonnyp11

byteninja2 said:


> Lets divert this conversation to how awesome my pc is.



Is that what you told her? After she said it doesn't seem too hard.


----------



## wolfeking

but the other convo is so much better. And no offense, but your PC is not really all that great. It will do what you need, sure.


----------



## byteninja2

wolfeking said:


> but the other convo is so much better. And no offense, but your PC is not really all that great. It will do what you need, sure.



Yeah, you are the one saying that.


----------



## jonnyp11

byteninja2 said:


> Yeah, you are the one saying that.



...Because his is a lot better...

Let's all go Byte-Bashing


----------



## wolfeking

byteninja2 said:


> Yeah, you are the one saying that.


Where here did I claim mine is great?
And just a FYI bone stock mine would kick the arse of yours. Faster memory, Better Video card (better than a 260 according to the box), and faster CPU (both speed and IPC), and a better PSU.


----------



## jonnyp11

And isn't yours going to be upgraded soon?


----------



## wolfeking

I am going to see how it performs as is, but probably. I still got to wait for my DVI-VGA cable to come in to actually play on the 4870, but it will probably do everything I need.


----------



## byteninja2

Mine is going to be upgraded soon to be a low budget kick cheese machine, and now its a extremly low budget casual gamer. Im sure less budget than yours, mine cost $300 including monitor! I would be suprised if your cpu is better by a lot than mine, when mine is oc 600 mhz than yours. And than you bring your psu into this If my psu was the same wattage as yours, it would be slightly better.? And, you say the box says 4870 is better than a 260 , because its not something amd would say to get you to buy the amd instead of the 260, right?


----------



## MyCattMaxx

byteninja2 said:


> I would be suprised if your cpu is better by a lot than mine, when mine is oc 600 mhz than yours.


His CPU is still better, even with your over clock.
His fsb is 1066 stock, even with your overclock you can't hit that speed.


----------



## Jamebonds1

byteninja2 said:


> Mine is going to be upgraded soon to be a low budget kick cheese machine, and now its a extremly low budget casual gamer. Im sure less budget than yours, mine cost $300 including monitor! I would be suprised if your cpu is better by a lot than mine, when mine is oc 600 mhz than yours. And than you bring your psu into this If my psu was the same wattage as yours, it would be slightly better.? And, you say the box says 4870 is better than a 260 , because its not something amd would say to get you to buy the amd instead of the 260, right?



It depend but why GTX 260 better than ATI 4870?  It is because of graphic and PhysX.  GTX 260 is less Memory Bandwidth than ATI 4870 but it has better Texel and Pixel.


----------



## wolfeking

couple of things. 
1. AMD did not say it. VisionTek said it. And they would rather sell Nvidia as it cost more. And there are numbers to back it up. http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-4870,1964-7.html 
2. Mine is 500 and that is with all new parts minus the HD4870. Go back and buy yours brand new and with parts that would actually have some quality (the case) and be able to run what you wish to upgrade (PSU) and I would almost guarantee that you would spend the same. 
3. Again, since you seem to have dodged the question. Where did I claim mine is great? 
4. Comparing the C2D E8400 (speeds that you have yours overclocked to) to the G530, the 530 ties (slightly higher, but not enough to notice the difference) http://www.cpubenchmark.net/[email protected]+3.00GHz
5. Again, I did not say mine is great. I no where claim that. You said yours was, burden of proof is on you. I show my numbers.


----------



## byteninja2

MyCattMaxx said:


> His CPU is still better, even with your over clock.
> His fsb is 1066 stock, even with your overclock you can't hit that speed.



My fsb is 1333, I believe, higher then 1250 definitely.


----------



## byteninja2

wolfeking said:


> couple of things.
> 1. AMD did not say it. VisionTek said it. And they would rather sell Nvidia as it cost more. And there are numbers to back it up. http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-4870,1964-7.html
> 2. Mine is 500 and that is with all new parts minus the HD4870. Go back and buy yours brand new and with parts that would actually have some quality (the case) and be able to run what you wish to upgrade (PSU) and I would almost guarantee that you would spend the same.
> 3. Again, since you seem to have dodged the question. Where did I claim mine is great?
> 4. Comparing the C2D E8400 (speeds that you have yours overclocked to) to the G530, the 530 ties (slightly higher, but not enough to notice the difference) http://www.cpubenchmark.net/[email protected]+3.00GHz
> 5. Again, I did not say mine is great. I no where claim that. You said yours was, burden of proof is on you. I show my numbers.



Oh my cheese, my xaser is quality! I literary dropped it from 4 feet in a very vulnerable spot and still in great condition. Mine would be $350 will all new parts and no monitor.


----------



## wolfeking

Literally no cable management at all. Quality is design, not just how much steel it can be made from and how far it can be dropped. By that logic, if I dropped phone off the table and it broke, then it would be low quality. Drop a man off a 20 foot bridge and he breaks, he must be low quality. 

And as far as price, If I dropped to a 160GB Maxtor and 4GB of RAM, It would be a lot cheaper indeed.


----------



## byteninja2

wolfeking said:


> Literally no cable management at all. Quality is design, not just how much steel it can be made from and how far it can be dropped. By that logic, if I dropped phone off the table and it broke, then it would be low quality. Drop a man off a 20 foot bridge and he breaks, he must be low quality.
> 
> And as far as price, If I dropped to a 160GB Maxtor and 4GB of RAM, It would be a lot cheaper indeed.



Okay, what makes a case hi quality? Loads of features? NO.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

byteninja2 said:


> My fsb is 1333, I believe, higher then 1250 definitely.


I'd like to see a cpuZ screenshot of that.


----------



## wolfeking

byteninja2 said:


> Okay, what makes a case hi quality? Loads of features? NO.


1. Decent cable management. 
2. Quality of the cables. 
3. Airflow.


MyCattMaxx said:


> I'd like to see a cpuZ screenshot of that.


agreed.


----------



## byteninja2

wolfeking said:


> 1. Decent cable management.
> 2. Quality of the cables.
> 3. Airflow.



Cables: Fine, like most cases.
Airflow: You really couldn't ask for to much better.
Cable management: No (old case)


----------



## wolfeking

okay, now look at the low range quality cases these days. 
Cables: Same ol, same ol. But insulated well, and can take a scraoe from the wirecutters without getting all the way through. 
Airflow: Some of the best in the industry/ 
Cable Management: yes. plenty. Fits all cables behind motherboard easily. My PSUs 8pin CPU power is too short to go back there though, but that is on OCZ, not CM. Plus for $60 you can not beat it. And I bet when yours came out there were cable management features available.


----------



## claptonman

Wolfe, get your MoBo back from RMA yet? And did your power supply go to, or was it the mobo?


----------



## byteninja2

Cpuz screenshot: Here. For the fsb or clock speed? Hahaha, I was right, rated fsb is 1333, and clock is 3001 MHz.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2364847


----------



## wolfeking

It was the motherboard. And no. According to shipping, they will get it tomorrow. I didn't ship it till yesterday though, as I had to get to Greensboro to ship it, and I hate going there. Went with Dave and stephanie though, so not too bad. At least they knew how to get to UPS. 

And I would love to get my Z77 back again. The layout of this H61 just erks me. And no overclocking at all. Its running at 40* with 100% load with prime 95, so could probably handle a small bit of OC.


----------



## FuryRosewood

I still think having a aftermarket cooler asap would be a good idea...hell id back off the OC till then...but that is my two cents... I have dealt with inferior psus, sure they can last a while, but is it worth dealing with in the long run? Cases, as long as you spend now, typically you dont have to spend later...though i dont know why we are talking about this stuff...


----------



## byteninja2

byteninja2 said:


> Cpuz screenshot: Here. For the fsb or clock speed? Hahaha, I was right, rated fsb is 1333, and clock is 3001 MHz.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2364847


I will post this agian, as you seem to want to divert the convo from how mine does have a higher FSB.





Extra proof.


----------



## wolfeking

FuryRosewood said:


> I still think having a aftermarket cooler asap would be a good idea...hell id back off the OC till then...but that is my two cents... I have dealt with inferior psus, sure they can last a while, but is it worth dealing with in the long run? Cases, as long as you spend now, typically you dont have to spend later...though i dont know why we are talking about this stuff...



cause he wanted to talk about how "great" his computer is. 



byteninja2 said:


> Lets divert this conversation to how awesome my pc is.


 to be exact. 

and as far as I can tell, the FSB is gone in SB. The baseclock is 100 and that is as close as it gets. Either way you go about it, the g530 is still a stronger CPU.


----------



## byteninja2

wolfeking said:


> cause he wanted to talk about how "great" his computer is.
> 
> to be exact.
> 
> and as far as I can tell, the FSB is gone in SB. The baseclock is 100 and that is as close as it gets. Either way you go about it, the g530 is still a stronger CPU.



What does that mean, FSB is gone in SB? I want to show maxx the proof to.


----------



## wolfeking

Front Side Bus connects the Memory to the CPU. They removed the North Bridge in favor of a platform control module. You cant have a FSB if you dont have a front side. We can not compare the two side on as they do things differently.


----------



## byteninja2

wolfeking said:


> Front Side Bus connects the Memory to the CPU. They removed the North Bridge in favor of a platform control module. You cant have a FSB if you dont have a front side. We can not compare the two side on as they do things differently.


Ummm... I do have an FSB, and I know what an FSB is.


----------



## wolfeking

I am not saying you don't. I am saying I don't. No one with SB does.


----------



## byteninja2

wolfeking said:


> I am not saying you don't. I am saying I don't. No one with SB does.



Oh, I get it now. So why did max say yours is 1115?


----------



## wolfeking

I have no idea. But the way sandy is set up, it is not even possible to have a FSB. So I don't know where he is getting 1115 from.


----------



## byteninja2

Alright.


----------



## spirit

Yep the Core 2 CPUs were the last Intel chips to have Front Side Buses, no Intel CPUs which have been released since the Core 2 lineup have had FSBs.


----------



## Jamebonds1

vistakid10 said:


> Yep the Core 2 CPUs were the last Intel chips to have Front Side Buses, no Intel CPUs which have been released since the Core 2 lineup have had FSBs.



I heard LGA 1156 and newest had replace FSB to DMI.


----------



## spirit

Jamebonds1 said:


> I heard LGA 1156 and newest had replace FSB to DMI.



Somebody correct me if I'm wrong but I think the memory controller is on the CPU itself with LGA 1156 and 1155 chips...


----------



## M1kkelZR

jonnyp11 said:


> ...Because his is a lot better...
> 
> Let's all go Byte-Bashing



Indeed. My pc is shite to but I have blue LED fans :3


----------



## Jamebonds1

Raz3rD said:


> Indeed. My pc is shite to but I have blue LED fans :3



I have 11 fan with different color fan 



vistakid10 said:


> Somebody correct me if I'm wrong but I think the memory controller is on the CPU itself with LGA 1156 and 1155 chips...



You're right.  Memory controller is inside newest CPU.


----------



## 87dtna

jonnyp11 said:


> ...Because his is a lot better...




You guys make this too easy for me....lol.



Anway, an E4300 at 3ghz VS a G530 is going to be similar performance.  The G530 will has the edge, but certainly nothing you would even notice real world.

The reason they can claim on the box that a 4870 is faster than a gtx 260 is because it is.....the OLD gtx 260 that they hardly sold any of and had 192 cores but the core 216 which they sold a crap load of is stronger.


----------



## M1kkelZR

Jamebonds1 said:


> I have 11 fan with different color fan



And the use is?  I have 2 LED Fans, 1 As front Intake and one for extra GPU cooling. I have an 80mm exhaust fan and a small ROG Fan on a heatsink. I have about 7 more fans lying round but they have no use in the case. 11 fans is a waste to me.


----------



## spirit

I have 4 fans in my Lexa S and that's enough. Sometimes if you have too many fans you can start to get problems with airfow in your case, but I guess if you want Times Square in your bedroom then having 11 LED fans in your case is the way to go. Not only will your PC be as bright as Times Square, but it will be just as noisy too!


----------



## Jamebonds1

two fan on top for exhaust, one fan on rear for exhaust, two fan on front for intake, one fan on side for intake, one fan on bottom for intake, one fan on CPU, one fan on video card, one fan on power supply, and one fan external to getting more airflow for side and bottom.  All of my fan is 120 except one on top is 170mm and external fan 200mm.  I can getting noisy fan if i want to cuz i'm a deaf .  But i wearing a hearing aid.  I can using fan controller to reduce noisy fan.


----------



## spirit

Nosy fans lol!


----------



## Jamebonds1

vistakid10 said:


> Nosy fans lol!



oops.  my bad spell.    I meant for noisy.


----------



## spirit

Jamebonds1 said:


> oops.  my bad spell.    I meant for noisy.


Yeah I know, was funny though.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

Vista, I like your new avatar, but I liked the old one more. ( it reminded me about those badass penguins of Madagascar)


----------



## spirit

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> Vista, I like your new avatar, but I liked the old one more. ( it reminded me about those badass penguins of Madagascar)


Not really the place to discuss this, but I may go back to the old avatar, I kinda miss it lol!


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

vistakid10 said:


> Not really the place to discuss this, but I may go back to the old avatar, I kinda miss it lol!



Haha lol, your right... OH! you changed it already. I got sick of my old one, so I went and got one from the avengers, but it was to low quality, so I got one from the new battleship movie. Pm if you want to see the one from avengers, because I can't decide which is better.


----------



## just a noob

My pos:


----------



## Jamebonds1

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> Vista, I like your new avatar, but I liked the old one more. ( it reminded me about those badass penguins of Madagascar)



I have to agree with vistakid10, this is not place to discuss.


----------



## Jamebonds1

just a noob said:


> My pos:



What is PSU do you have?


----------



## just a noob

enermax platimax 1250


----------



## spirit

Enermax are actually meant to be pretty decent PSUs from what I've heard.


----------



## Spesh

byteninja2 said:


> $325!?!? You were ripped off! Yes, I had a feeling it wouldn't be cheap, even for a cheap brand. But thats a rip off. You can get an XFX Pro or seasonic gold for $270!  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151109
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207020
> 
> And a 1500 watt thermaltake for $50 more than yours!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153147



You seem suspiciously like a troll to me. Enermax are one of the best brands in PSU manufacture.


----------



## Spesh

byteninja2 said:


> Okay, I will not argue. Just one more question, what led you to buy a lesser brand psu for more than a name brand psu for less (that is almost deffinatly better, were is the 80 plus gold on that enermax)?



It's 80+ Platinum.


----------



## Spesh

Stop changing your posts please, it's making the thread incoherent.


----------



## byteninja2

Spesh said:


> Stop changing your posts please, it's making the thread incoherent.





Spesh said:


> It's 80+ Platinum.





Spesh said:


> You seem suspiciously like a troll to me. Enermax are one of the best brands in PSU manufacture.



Okay sorry.

Okay.

I had no idea, I have never heard of that brand, sorry.


----------



## 87dtna

Enermax has good PSU's.  I had a 720w that ran 5870 Xfire and an I7 860 at 4.2ghz for months.


----------



## Spesh

87dtna said:


> Enermax has good PSU's.  I had a 720w that ran 5870 Xfire and an I7 860 at 4.2ghz for months.



Yeah, I used to have a 1kw Enermax unit. It was very good.

The 1500w MaxRevo is one of the most beastly PSUs you can buy for a gaming rig.


----------



## StrangleHold

Enermax makes pretty good supplies. They make most of there own. But the Tomahawk/Tomahawk II/NX/EX and Naxn 82+ and 80+ are made by CWT. The Naxn 87+ are made by FSP.


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

My sleeper, gotta upgrade graphics card from a 1gb 9500 gt.


----------



## wolfeking

got some updated pics. will have to update again tomorrow when the VGA-DVI cable gets here so I can install the 4870. 




Cable management on the back. Need to work on it some though. As it takes 2 of us and a hammer to get teh back panel on, and a tire iron to get it off again. Will probably take it off tomorrow to CM the PCIe cables. 




Internals. 5 fans in there (2 intake, 3 exhaust) and running pretty cool (40* at 100% load running prime95 for well over 12 hours {10PM to 8PM}) I know the cables need more managing, but I got tired of messing with it for the moment. Any ideas on how to make it better managed?


----------



## jonnyp11

I really need to move this monster, and thinking about ordering a mini hdmi for it, the dvi-vga adapter won't let me run it at 1440x900, the native res of the monitor.





Will probably tidy up some this weekend, but other than zip-ties to the frame, there's little i can do





I really like the blue and red mix, might try to get the other fan in too, but water cooler needs one so prob won't actually


----------



## FuryRosewood

Hyper-Threaded said:


> My sleeper, gotta upgrade graphics card from a 1gb 9500 gt.



I like the way that looks, actually quite clean, dont forget about that ide HDD too.


----------



## spirit

Hyper-Threaded said:


> My sleeper, gotta upgrade graphics card from a 1gb 9500 gt.


I think it looks pretty good actually. What would you upgrade to? Seems like you've got a fair bit of room in that case and a decent power supply.  



wolfeking said:


> got some updated pics. will have to update again tomorrow when the VGA-DVI cable gets here so I can install the 4870.


It's looking good Wolfe, so you got your motherboard back from RMA then?


----------



## wolfeking

no. Its in Dallas, TX on its way out to the CA newegg office. So at a minimum it will be 5 more days, probably more. The motherboard I am using is a H61 that I got on ebay for $35. 

okay, got the Video card in and some more cable managing done. Still got to wait for the DVI-VGA to get here, but its tracking shows its on truck for delivery, so it will be here today.


----------



## spirit

wolfeking said:
			
		

> no. Its in Dallas, TX on its way out to the CA newegg office. So at a minimum it will be 5 more days, probably more. The motherboard I am using is a H61 that I got on ebay for $35.


Oh yeah I remember you saying how you didn't like the H61 board. 

I think your cable management looks good but the red cooler on the 4870 kind of clashes with the black interior of the case, but oh well, not a big issue.


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

> I think it looks pretty good actually. What would you upgrade to? Seems like you've got a fair bit of room in that case and a decent power supply.



Idk a gtx 560 or a 7 series radeon right now I need to buy a cd drive because mine is IDE and im using the port for the HDDs, and because of a lack of funding, im suck with the 120gb and 60gb IDE drives. That leaves $60 lol.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

Ok, it is I bit dusty, and the cable management sucks, but here are the pics you've been waiting for.

















And my awesome new speaker system:








And my nice shoes I wear while on my comp:


----------



## spirit

Looks good Dragunov! Your cable management isn't great as you said, but then again the case doesn't allow for cable management really - you may wanna zip tie all those cables up and then somehow put them behind the 3.5" drive bays...


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

vistakid10 said:


> Looks good Dragunov! Your cable management isn't great as you said, but then again the case doesn't allow for cable management really - you may wanna zip tie all those cables up and then somehow put them behind the 3.5" drive bays...



Thanks, It's kinda small.. I plan on putting another drive back there, so I don't know if that'll work or not.


----------



## M1kkelZR

Looks good, You can always get around Cable management though. As vista said; zipties to the bays. but there is always the part of hiding some of the thinner cables behind the mobo and at the top of the case there is normally a small space between the PSU and Chassis so you can get a few cables up there


----------



## Jamebonds1

Hyper-Threaded said:


> Idk a gtx 560 or a 7 series radeon right now I need to buy a cd drive because mine is IDE and im using the port for the HDDs, and because of a lack of funding, im suck with the 120gb and 60gb IDE drives. That leaves $60 lol.



You can getting DVD burner for 20 dollar.  Don't trust LG DVD burner because mine two of DVD burner had problem.  ASUS is only 20 dollar from amazon.com or newegg.com.  ASUS is good DVD burner.


----------



## 87dtna

Jamebonds1 said:


> You can getting DVD burner for 20 dollar.  Don't trust LG DVD burner because mine two of DVD burner had problem.  ASUS is only 20 dollar from amazon.com or newegg.com.  ASUS is good DVD burner.



Exact opposite for me.  My Asus took a dump and I've built 6-7 machines with LG dvd burners with 100% success rate.


----------



## Aastii

87dtna said:


> Exact opposite for me.  My Asus took a dump and I've built 6-7 machines with LG dvd burners with 100% success rate.



Agreed completely. Every Asus drive I have owned has died on me. Every LG, Sony, LiteOn and Samsung, not a problem


----------



## linkin

Don't like LG because of bluebirds, so I stay away from their drives, Asus ones sound like trouble, I've had a samsung for 2-3 years now and it does great when I use it.


----------



## claptonman

I pick the cheapest one on newegg when I order. Haven't got me a bad one yet lol. But I only use it when installing windows or games.

Didn't even know what I had. Just looked and its an LG.


----------



## Thanatos

claptonman said:


> I pick the cheapest one on newegg when I order. Haven't got me a bad one yet lol. But I only use it when installing windows or games.
> 
> Didn't even know what I had. Just looked and its an LG.



I've got an HP 1260. It's served me well for years.


----------



## Jamebonds1

It might be different.  If you have LG burner. It didn't mean it is same model as mine.  I have ASUS and it work successful.  The ASUS drive you had talk about, it might not be same model as mine.  My two of LG burner have problem to reading DVD movie.  It is old LG DVD burner model, not like newest model this years.

Like my brother have newest LG DVD burner and it still work.  My dad have newest LG Blu Ray Burner model and no problem yet.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

Raz3rD said:


> Looks good, You can always get around Cable management though. As vista said; zipties to the bays. but there is always the part of hiding some of the thinner cables behind the mobo and at the top of the case there is normally a small space between the PSU and Chassis so you can get a few cables up there



Thanks:good:


----------



## jonnyp11

Green dog252 said:


> I've got an HP 1260. It's served me well for years.



I've got an HP too, was the cheapest thing at microcenter and had lightscribe, works fine, so i don't care.

Will say the DVD drive off my compaq broke a long time ago, weird noise and doesn't open 99% of the time and doesn't read anything but like music cd's or something, idk.


----------



## FuryRosewood

I still think no matter the brand, the price being about the same, makes em all a crapshoot, I personally like sony/nec/optiarcs, but thats me, if there was another brand that was slightly cheaper at the time id go with them, simply because its a dvd drive...it does not matter much else. Anyway we are getting off the rails...how about some more computers?


----------



## M1kkelZR

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> Thanks:good:



Np. If you need anyhelp with it just PM me for abit of help if needed ofc


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

> Agreed completely. Every Asus drive I have owned has died on me. Every LG, Sony, LiteOn and Samsung, not a problem


I already ordered a lite on from new egg for $17. And a case. Ill save up $100 then sell my old card to buy the new.


----------



## 87dtna

Aastii said:


> Agreed completely. Every Asus drive I have owned has died on me. Every LG, Sony, LiteOn and Samsung, not a problem



I've actually never used a samsung, but everything samsung makes seems to be top quality.  They are pretty much the highest rated electronics company, especially for TV's, and LG is actually up there too.   I've used 2 liteOn's with no problems, I did have an issue with a Sony but it was used when I bought it so who knows how the previous owner treated it so I don't really count that.

And actually 90% of the reason I don't buy Asus is their support is horrendous.  If you have to RMA something, be prepared for it to take forever and jump through tons of hoops.  Also, they are super picky and reject RMA's all the time and say you misused the item when it's normal wear and tear 95% of the time.  I've never had any RMA or support issues with Patriot, gigabyte, ASrock, G.Skill, MSI (the best and fastest imo), or EVGA although they are a little on the slow side.

I just had someone tell me the other day he tried to RMA his Asus motherboard.  They rejected it because there was a cut trace on the back of the board....which is fine and a good reason.  But I said to my friend, well I've RMA'd boards with ASRock, MSI, and gigabyte where the boards have had physical damage and there's usually a small fee for replacement anywhere from $30-40.  He told me Asus wanted $133 for replacement, which was only a discounted price basically it was a $190 board.  But the gigabyte board I RMA'd was an X58 and was going for $180 at the time and they replaced it for $40.


----------



## claptonman

Got my new motherboard and reinstalled everything. Also cleaned up my cable management in the back. And now that I discovered I can mount my hard drives in my unused 5.25 bays, and remove the 3.5 bay, I will do that soon.


----------



## byteninja2

claptonman said:


> Got my new motherboard and reinstalled everything. Also cleaned up my cable management in the back. And now that I discovered I can mount my hard drives in my unused 5.25 bays, and remove the 3.5 bay, I will do that soon.



Holy bad camera batman! But nice build.


----------



## claptonman

Yeah, just my non-smart phone camera. Doesn't show the blue/black theme I got going on very well.


----------



## Russ88765

Very nice! Are you a Stewart Copeland fan?


----------



## claptonman

Russ88765 said:


> Very nice! Are you a Stewart Copeland fan?



I know of his work with Police, but nothing more.


----------



## claptonman

Another shot while I was transferring:


----------



## Aastii

87dtna said:


> I've actually never used a samsung, but everything samsung makes seems to be top quality.  They are pretty much the highest rated electronics company, especially for TV's, and LG is actually up there too.   I've used 2 liteOn's with no problems, I did have an issue with a Sony but it was used when I bought it so who knows how the previous owner treated it so I don't really count that.
> 
> And actually 90% of the reason I don't buy Asus is their support is horrendous.  If you have to RMA something, be prepared for it to take forever and jump through tons of hoops.  Also, they are super picky and reject RMA's all the time and say you misused the item when it's normal wear and tear 95% of the time.  I've never had any RMA or support issues with Patriot, gigabyte, ASrock, G.Skill, MSI (the best and fastest imo), or EVGA although they are a little on the slow side.
> 
> I just had someone tell me the other day he tried to RMA his Asus motherboard.  They rejected it because there was a cut trace on the back of the board....which is fine and a good reason.  But I said to my friend, well I've RMA'd boards with ASRock, MSI, and gigabyte where the boards have had physical damage and there's usually a small fee for replacement anywhere from $30-40.  He told me Asus wanted $133 for replacement, which was only a discounted price basically it was a $190 board.  But the gigabyte board I RMA'd was an X58 and was going for $180 at the time and they replaced it for $40.



This is my main bug bear with them too. I have never been screwed around by OCZ, Corsair (by far THE best RMA service in the PC world), Antec but Asus, they can't seem to get anything right.

The quality is below stadard too. I have 1 ASRock board, 1 Gigabyte board and 1 Asus board still in use in various systems. The ASRock is now 4 years old, this Gigabyte is new and it replaced the Asus which is still in service. Before that I had four Asus boards crap out on me within the 3 year warranty period, when a Gigabyte and Foxconn board, both ~8 years old at this point, were still going strong.


----------



## Perkomate

Aastii said:


> snippity snip snip



Guess i'l re-think getting that Asus monitor then.


----------



## spirit

I've never had a problem with ASUS myself. I've used lots of their boards in the past and not had an issue with any of them, and apparently ASUS make great monitors.


----------



## Jamebonds1

I have never have problem with my ASUS monitor.  It work pretty good for blu ray movie.


----------



## claptonman

Before:






After:






Hard drives are in the 5.25 bays now.


----------



## Jamebonds1

claptonman said:


> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard drives are in the 5.25 bays now.



One question. Why would you want to remove hard drive rack?  I mean, you can keep hard drive rack next to fan to keep it cool.  The more cool the more lifetime.


----------



## Ankur

Jamebonds1 said:


> One question. Why would you want to remove hard drive rack?  I mean, you can keep hard drive rack next to fan to keep it cool.  The more cool the more lifetime.



He probably wants better cool airflow while intake which the cage might be blocking.


----------



## claptonman

I'm not worried about my hard drives' temps. More concerned with CPU and GPU. I might have space in the front for a 120mm.


----------



## Jamebonds1

claptonman said:


> I'm not worried about my hard drives' temps. More concerned with CPU and GPU. I might have space in the front for a 120mm.



Hmm.. it look like 200mm fan on front.  Anyway, what's make you concerned about CPU and GPU?


----------



## claptonman

Jamebonds1 said:


> Hmm.. it look like 200mm fan on front.  Anyway, what's make you concerned about CPU and GPU?



Could always have cooler CPU/GPU.

And it is, couldn't fit a 120mm in the 5.25 bays.


----------



## Jamebonds1

claptonman said:


> Could always have cooler CPU/GPU.
> 
> And it is, couldn't fit a 120mm in the 5.25 bays.



As i review your case and CPU cooler.  It should keep CPU and GPU cool well.  It is good airflow.  Plus, overclock can cause CPU and GPU to getting hot.  As well as RAM will getting hot.

Also CPU cooler should be exhaust direct to rear exhaust fan.


----------



## claptonman

Yup, yup, only overclocking my CPU at the moment, and the temps are fine. And my cooler has a second fan exhausting out the back.


----------



## wolfeking

final for now. Going crazy though cause my cable management looks like crap. And one of the fan headers is bent. :/


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

Man, that is not bad at all. My cable management is 100 times worse.


----------



## wolfeking

I have seen way worse on here. But it is still horrid. 2 things I have to say. Seeing them colours on the cables just drives me apeshit crazy, and the power leads at the bottom needs to be tidied up somehow. They look like someone just tossed them in carelessly.


----------



## Mr.Moose

Here's mine- 






Direct link: http://img856.imageshack.us/img856/6060/riginternal.jpg






Direct link: http://img841.imageshack.us/img841/1268/img0056uq.jpg

Looking at the single 2.5" HDD sadden's me, haha. I really need to tidy up the cables as well, looks pretty messy... May also change out the RAM for red Dominator DIMM's and a red LED strip in the bottom.  Also plan on changing out the megaflow in the front for a more thin and black 200 mm fan. as well as the fans on the H100.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Mr.Moose said:


> Here's mine-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Direct link: http://img856.imageshack.us/img856/6060/riginternal.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Direct link: http://img841.imageshack.us/img841/1268/img0056uq.jpg
> 
> Looking at the single 2.5" HDD sadden's me, haha. I really need to tidy up the cables as well, looks pretty messy... May also change out the RAM for red Dominator DIMM's and a red LED strip in the bottom.  Also plan on changing out the megaflow in the front for a more thin and black 200 mm fan. as well as the fans on the H100.



CM Strom Sniper tower?


----------



## Mr.Moose

Jamebonds1 said:


> CM Strom Sniper tower?



Just look in my sig -- 650D


----------



## Jamebonds1

Mr.Moose said:


> Just look in my sig -- 650D



Oh i don't see it lol.  Hard to read word in gray.  Anyway why is 500 GB sadly?


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

> 500 GB sadly?



I got a re-fub 120gb IDE, commence crying...


----------



## Jamebonds1

Hyper-Threaded said:


> I got a re-fub 120gb IDE, commence crying...



Ouch.  Not fun.


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

> Ouch. Not fun.


All good it was $18 from new egg, im used to 40gig drives so this things huge to me, I know its sad.


----------



## jonnyp11

i was used to a 60gb ide, then a 20gb, then both, now i'm back to a 60gb but its and ssd so it's "ok"


----------



## byteninja2

Well, a 160 gb sata is common on ebay for $25, and sometimes a 250 gb sata for $25.I got my 160 for $25.


----------



## Jamebonds1

I bought 500 GB seagate SATA III for 40 dollar.


----------



## Ankur

Mr.Moose said:


> Here's mine-


Why is the 8-pin CPU power cable hanging around like that? Didn't it reach from the PSU to the 8-pin from around the rubber gromets from the back of the case?
The black theme looks good to me, except there are too many cable that are seen. Is you H100 push-pull intake or throws out air?


----------



## Mr.Moose

Ankur said:


> Why is the 8-pin CPU power cable hanging around like that? Didn't it reach from the PSU to the 8-pin from around the rubber gromets from the back of the case?
> The black theme looks good to me, except there are too many cable that are seen. Is you H100 push-pull intake or throws out air?




Yeah, the CPU power cable doesn't reach around the back, that pissed me off... Yeah I agree, it looks way too messy. I may end up selling my PSU to a friend who's looking to SLI his 580's and buy a fully modular 750W AX series PSU, and buy those individually braided PSU cables from corsair. May also take out the optical drive bay completely and plug it in externally when it's necessary that I use it, as like alot of people I'm finding myself using it less and less as at this point it's just adding more cables to the mess. Currently the H100 is pulling air from inside the case, and exhausting it out, over the radiator. In the future I plan on setting it up in push/pull since I have quite a few spare 120's laying around.


----------



## claptonman

Really, doesn't fit? Looks like it could easily?


----------



## Jamebonds1

Mr.Moose said:


> Yeah, the CPU power cable doesn't reach around the back, that pissed me off... Yeah I agree, it looks way too messy. I may end up selling my PSU to a friend who's looking to SLI his 580's and buy a fully modular 750W AX series PSU, and buy those individually braided PSU cables from corsair. May also take out the optical drive bay completely and plug it in externally when it's necessary that I use it, as like alot of people I'm finding myself using it less and less as at this point it's just adding more cables to the mess. Currently the H100 is pulling air from inside the case, and exhausting it out, over the radiator. In the future I plan on setting it up in push/pull since I have quite a few spare 120's laying around.



Might want to keep DVD internal inside tower case for if you need to reinstall OS, install some game, burn picture, burn music or watch movie.


----------



## FuryRosewood

Route the 12v cpu power close to the motherboard, under the graphics card, that will get it out of the way. I did that when my 12v wouldnt fit behind the case panel, then i got a psu with a long enough reach, in my experience the tx series 12v power isnt long enough for full towers


----------



## Mr.Moose

Well, Ankur and Clapton were right, it would fit  I think when I first tried I tried running it through a different grommet than the one *RIGHT* next to the PSU... Silly me. After thinking about it for a second, I realized there's no way Corsair would release a power supply that had wires that wouldn't reach in their own case. Also, ended up taking out the optical drive, and stuffing a lot of the unnecessary wires there. (USB 3.0, wires that hooked up to the hot-swap bay etc) Pictures of that below...

Cleaned it up a bit, here's a before/after:






Same as in the previous picture, just larger:





When you see it in normal light condition, you can't see the wires up top, really: 






5.25 bays now occupied with wires:





And finally, the back of my case: 






I'll put up some more photo's after I organize a little more, add some lights, and possibly switch out the ram for some red vengance DIMM's. Should look pretty sexy imo


----------



## FuryRosewood

nice result, you got it to a clean look


----------



## Mr.Moose

FuryRosewood said:


> nice result, you got it to a clean look



Thanks... Upon reviewing the pictures again, I may route those wires that are currently at the top, coming out from the 5.25" bay area, and route them behind the 5.25" bay's. Similar to what I did with my fan controller wires if you look at the last photo of the back.


----------



## Russ88765

Very clean moose! Well done, i'm sure that's going to do wonders for temperatures.


----------



## Mr.Moose

I'm not touching the inside of my case for a week >.> re-routing cables is a pain in the ass! Haha, anyways here it is, the final product:






And with no flash:


----------



## Ankur

Mr.Moose said:


> And with no flash:



:good: All you need are some red LEDs.


----------



## 87dtna

Nice, looks good Moose.


----------



## Geoff

Awesome, now that's a clean setup!


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

Can I send my computer to you, so you can clean up my cables?


----------



## Jamebonds1

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> Can I send my computer to you, so you can clean up my cables?



Very funny.


----------



## Aastii

Can I ask why the PCIe cables are as they are? If you were to swap them you could have them so they do not cross and have more cable behind. Apart from that (very) minor point, that is a hell of a good setup so far as cable management is concerned :good:


----------



## jonnyp11

Aastii said:


> Can I ask why the PCIe cables are as they are? If you were to swap them you could have them so they do not cross and have more cable behind. Apart from that (very) minor point, that is a hell of a good setup so far as cable management is concerned :good:



Agreed but the parts themselves are great IMO too


----------



## Mr.Moose

Aastii said:


> Can I ask why the PCIe cables are as they are? If you were to swap them you could have them so they do not cross and have more cable behind. Apart from that (very) minor point, that is a hell of a good setup so far as cable management is concerned :good:



Yep, just flipped them around. Wont bother posting new pictures for it though 

Waiting for some red vengeance, and LED strips/cathode tubes for more photo's.


----------



## spirit

Looks really good Mr.Moose! It's gonna be even better when you get the other stuff!

I'll have to upload some new photos of my PC once I get my Radeon 5870 and install it.  My cable management isn't quite so good though.


----------



## Jamebonds1

After my 5 hours work of re-route wire.  







Not so easy to put wire on back due to small space with plate.  














It is much better and more space for my video card's exhaust.  

What do you guy think about my wire route?


----------



## spirit

It's getting better James but you've still got a lot of cables hanging around by the optical drives and towards the rear of the chassis. Can the CPU power cable go behind the motherboard tray or is the cable too short?


----------



## Jamebonds1

vistakid10 said:


> It's getting better James but you've still got a lot of cables hanging around by the optical drives and towards the rear of the chassis. Can the CPU power cable go behind the motherboard tray or is the cable too short?



CPU power cable is too short   Plus ATX power cable is too big to be behind motherboard.  I only re route because it help more cool and it give space for my future GTX 570.  There are many wire around optical drives and fan controller.  I have 6 fan to control.


----------



## spirit

True you do have a load of fans in there - do you need all of them? My ATX power cable is also too big to get behind the MB tray as well. Kind of annoying but oh well.


----------



## Jamebonds1

vistakid10 said:


> True you do have a load of fans in there - do you need all of them? My ATX power cable is also too big to get behind the MB tray as well. Kind of annoying but oh well.



I'm full of crazy geeks   I love different color LED fan in computer, it is cool.  Plus i like to keep CPU lowest than 15 C.  It is 8 C right now.  Your tower case is better than nothing.  Beside i don't really need 200 dollar case tower for better cable manage.  I paid my case tower for 80 dollar.


----------



## M1kkelZR

Jamebonds1 said:


> I'm full of crazy geeks   I love different color LED fan in computer, it is cool.  Plus i like to keep CPU lowest than 15 C.  It is 8 C right now.  Your tower case is better than nothing.  Beside i don't really need 200 dollar case tower for better cable manage.  I paid my case tower for 80 dollar.



Well if you want a good case for awesome cable management, look at the Corsair Carbide 300R, I have it and its awesome. Heres a pic of my current Cablemanagement:





My ATX powercable is extremely wide but it just about fits behind the Motherboard tray.


----------



## claptonman

Jamebonds1 said:


> I'm full of crazy geeks   I love different color LED fan in computer, it is cool.  Plus i like to keep CPU lowest than 15 C.  It is 8 C right now.  Your tower case is better than nothing.  Beside i don't really need 200 dollar case tower for better cable manage.  I paid my case tower for 80 dollar.



Unless your room is at 0c or 32f, you aren't getting 8c on your CPU. Probably a software problem or your temp sensor is off.


----------



## M1kkelZR

Indeed. Or you need an epic Liquid cooler, which I don't see


----------



## Geoff

Case was opened just for the photos.


----------



## M1kkelZR

Wow... Looks so awesome man


----------



## spirit

Looks awesome Geoff! 

I should be getting my 5870 tomorrow so I should be able to get some new photos of my PC with the 5870 installed over the weekend.


----------



## Geoff

Raz3rD said:


> Wow... Looks so awesome man


Thanks!



vistakid10 said:


> Looks awesome Geoff!
> 
> I should be getting my 5870 tomorrow so I should be able to get some new photos of my PC with the 5870 installed over the weekend.


Thanks!  Enjoy the 5870, my 4870 X2 is dated but works well!


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> Thanks!  Enjoy the 5870, my 4870 X2 is dated but works well!


I will do.  My 5870 should be able to max out most games at 1080p still which is what I want it for. As I only paid £100 for it I don't think I could have done better.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Raz3rD said:


> Well if you want a good case for awesome cable management, look at the Corsair Carbide 300R, I have it and its awesome. Heres a pic of my current Cablemanagement:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ATX powercable is extremely wide but it just about fits behind the Motherboard tray.



I have no plan to buy new case tower but thank.


----------



## Jamebonds1

claptonman said:


> Unless your room is at 0c or 32f, you aren't getting 8c on your CPU. Probably a software problem or your temp sensor is off.



I was in my friend's house.  It is pretty cold because there is no heater.


----------



## Geoff

Jamebonds1 said:


> I was in my friend's house.  It is pretty cold because there is no heater.


I doubt it was 8C, as that is only 46F.  No house is ever that cold.


----------



## M1kkelZR

Jamebonds1 said:


> I have no plan to buy new case tower but thank.



Well if you do plan on getting a new case sometime, I'd recommend the300R or 400R


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Jamebonds1 said:


> I was in my friend's house.  It is pretty cold because there is no heater.





WRXGuy1 said:


> I doubt it was 8C, as that is only 46F.  No house is ever that cold.


The cpu will always be above room temp on air cooling.


----------



## Jamebonds1

MyCattMaxx said:


> The cpu will always be above room temp on air cooling.



i3 don't running hottest as quad i5.  In my friend's house, while we're watch movie on my computer, there is no heater and outside is very cold in house during spring.  That's how i got 8 C


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Jamebonds1 said:


> i3 don't running hottest as quad i5.  In my friend's house, while we're watch movie on my computer, there is no heater and outside is very cold in house during spring.  That's how i got 8 C


He must live in a freezer then.
You will never get a cpu down to room temp with an air cooler, unless the comp is not turned on..


----------



## Jamebonds1

MyCattMaxx said:


> He must live in a freezer then.
> You will never get a cpu down to room temp with an air cooler, unless the comp is not turned on..



Okay. which one is more hottest CPU?  Dual core or quad core?  And my CPU cooler is Thermaltake Contac 30.  It is big enough to keep CPU cool down.


----------



## byteninja2

Jamebonds1 said:


> Okay. which one is more hottest CPU?  Dual core or quad core?  And my CPU cooler is Thermaltake Contac 30.  It is big enough to keep CPU cool down.



A quad is more hot than dual. And stop talking like that, you sound like an idiot. "Which one is more hottest cpu?" The correct Way: Which cpu is hotter? And, just because a cpu cooler is big doesnt mean its good, and that cpu cooler is $30, so it is probobly not very good.


----------



## wolfeking

No need to sound like an arse when correcting him. English is a complicated language. Even I do not get it right all the time. 

And just for the record, the hyper 212+ is $30 also iirc and it is one of the best coolers. But even on water you are not going to get down to room temp. It is impossible thanks to physics.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Jamebonds1 said:


> Okay. which one is more hottest CPU?  Dual core or quad core?  And my CPU cooler is Thermaltake Contac 30.  It is big enough to keep CPU cool down.


That depends on what the cpu is rated at and the work load it has.
CPU's come in several wattage ratings and there is no air cooler that can bring a working cpu to room temp.

I have ducted 7c air directly into my cpu fan before and at full work load it still runs at nearly 34c.

Let's just say that unless you post actual proof that your cpu was running at 8c on air cooling that most of us will be very skeptical of your claim.


----------



## spirit

byteninja2 said:
			
		

> stop talking like that, you sound like an idiot. "Which one is more hottest cpu?" The correct Way: Which cpu is hotter?


I don't think English is James' native language, Byte. I think he does well to post on here in a a language which is not his own and to correct your grammar, you don't need a capital letter after the colon.  

As for which runs hotter, dual-cores or quad-cores, I'd say it varies. It's likely that the older dual-cores run hotter than the newer quad-cores and it also depends on how you are cooling the chip.


----------



## Machin3

byteninja2 said:


> A quad is more hot than dual. And stop talking like that, you sound like an idiot. "Which one is more hottest cpu?" The correct Way: Which cpu is hotter? And, just because a cpu cooler is big doesnt mean its good, and that cpu cooler is $30, so it is probobly not very good.



Just because its $30 and big doesn't mean its a bad cooler. In fact it could probably dissipate the heat better than a smaller heat sink. 

And don't correct someone when half the things you say don't make sense either.


----------



## Jamebonds1

I just check BIOS temp, it is 12 C to 14 C right now.  Maybe software problem.  



byteninja2 said:


> A quad is more hot than dual. And stop talking like that, you sound like an idiot. "Which one is more hottest cpu?" The correct Way: Which cpu is hotter? And, just because a cpu cooler is big doesnt mean its good, and that cpu cooler is $30, so it is probobly not very good.



I have to agree with Wolfeking.  English is hard.  Meanwhile, mods is watch us.


----------



## wolfeking

Jamebonds1 said:


> I just check BIOS temp, it is 12 C to 14 C right now.  Maybe software problem.


That would be a good idle temp i think. Ive never really looked at mine, but full out it is 45* i think. so 13 would be a great idle temp. 



> I have to agree with Wolfeking.  English is hard.  Meanwhile, mods is watch us.


mods are watching us, or mods watch us.  And yes, it is very hard. I have been trying to master it for about 12 years and still mess up a lot.


----------



## spirit

wolfeking said:
			
		

> And yes, it is very hard. I have been trying to master it for about 12 years and still mess up a lot.


I'm younger than you but I was born and live in England and I have been doing English lessons at school for the past 9 years or so and I still get it wrong sometimes. 

Remember English is one of the hardest languages to learn if it's not your native language.


----------



## M1kkelZR

vistakid10 said:


> I'm younger than you but I was born and live in England and I have been doing English lessons at school for the past 9 years or so and I still get it wrong sometimes.
> 
> Remember English is one of the hardest languages to learn if it's not your native language.



No, Dutch is. Just listen to some weird ass crap us dutchies say. Like we are spitting all over the place lol


----------



## Mr.Moose

WRXGuy1 said:


>




That's sexy! Nice loop


----------



## Gun

Mr.Moose said:


> That's sexy! Nice loop



I agree with you! :good: That's the best looking computer I've ever seen.


----------



## Jamebonds1

WRXGuy1 said:


> Case was opened just for the photos.



Nice tower.  How many fan do you have in your tower?  

Just curious, why do you need two DVD burner?


----------



## Geoff

Jamebonds1 said:


> Nice tower.  How many fan do you have in your tower?
> 
> Just curious, why do you need two DVD burner?


5x 120mm 1x 280mm.  Why not two?


----------



## Mr.Moose

WRXGuy1 said:


> 5x 120mm 1x 280mm.  Why not two?




What camera did you use to take those photo's?


----------



## MyCattMaxx

2 DVD's is the way to go.
1 regular dual layer and a BluRay burner.


----------



## Jamebonds1

WRXGuy1 said:


> 5x 120mm 1x 280mm.  Why not two?



Lol.  I have 11 fan inside my tower.  I have DVD burner and Blu ray Combe.


----------



## Geoff

Mr.Moose said:


> What camera did you use to take those photo's?


It was a Canon XSi.


----------



## spirit

...now with a Radeon 5870. 











Will try to get some better photos in the near future but right now I'm just enjoying maxxing out games at 1080p.


----------



## 87dtna

Jamebonds1 said:


> Just curious, why do you need two DVD burner?




Faster copy just burning from one drive to another instead of creating a temp folder and putting the media on your PC's hard drive and then copying to a new disc from the same DVD drive.  Takes less than 1/2 as long with 2 DVD drives.


----------



## Geoff

vistakid10 said:


> ...now with a Radeon 5870.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will try to get some better photos in the near future but right now I'm just enjoying maxxing out games at 1080p.


Looks awesome!


----------



## byteninja2

vistakid10 said:


> ...now with a Radeon 5870.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will try to get some better photos in the near future but right now I'm just enjoying maxxing out games at 1080p.



YEAH!!!!!! RADEON!!!! FIANNALY!!!!!! AWESOME cooler, I will surley have to look into that one.


----------



## byteninja2

WRXGuy1 said:


> It was a Canon XSi.



Nice camera, might get one *looks at price*, or not.


----------



## Benny Boy

vistakid10 said:


> ...now with a Radeon 5870.


Nice :good:


----------



## spirit

87dtna said:


> Faster copy just burning from one drive to another instead of creating a temp folder and putting the media on your PC's hard drive and then copying to a new disc from the same DVD drive.  Takes less than 1/2 as long with 2 DVD drives.


Yeah that's one reason why two is good. Another is if you play games and you need the disc in the drive to play the game, you can leave the DVD in the drive and still have another drive free/spare to burn discs or watch movies or whatever.  



WRXGuy1 said:


> Looks awesome!


Thanks.  I will get better photos of it tomorrow or maybe now whilst I have some spare time. Those photos were taken whilst I still half asleep this morning after I had got it in my case. I have about a millimetre or two to spare in my case.  



byteninja2 said:


> YEAH!!!!!! RADEON!!!! FIANNALY!!!!!! AWESOME cooler, I will surley have to look into that one.


Yeah I know - finally the wait for a proper GPU is over - and now I'm a gamer (of sort).  In true "Jason style" we don't say "Radeon", we say "RAADDEEEOOONNN!!" with about a hundred a's, d's, e's, o's and n's.  Just like the legendary Core 2 Quuuaadddd.  

The cooler is good. It's an Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 (not the Pro). Keeps my overclocked 2500K nice and cool.  I get about 35C at idle and no more than 65C under load. Have noticed though that the heat rising off my 5870 has made my CPU a little toastier by about one or two degrees but it's still fine.  



Benny Boy said:


> Nice :good:


Thanks, it was a great buy, £106 all in all for this 5870. Worth it I'd say. Maxxing my games at 1080p and getting very playable FPS.



			
				byteninja2 said:
			
		

> Nice camera, might get one *looks at price*, or not.


LOL  That's one of the downside to D-SLR cameras - the price.  If you wanted a better camera you could always get one like mine. I use a Fuji FinePix S4000. If you want to see some sample photos, take a look in the Official Post Your Photos Thread - I've uploaded plenty of photos taken with that camera there.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

vistakid10 said:


> ...now with a Radeon 5870.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will try to get some better photos in the near future but right now I'm just enjoying maxxing out games at 1080p.



Easy Lol, good job, looks great!


----------



## spirit

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> Easy Lol, good job, looks great!



Oh yeah the 5870 can max anything it seems.  It's still more than adequate.  And thanks.  More photos coming tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

Nice I was really surprised when I found out what my $80 graphics card can do! It can run a game like WoW at max graphics! It can run bf3 on low.


----------



## spirit

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> Nice I was really surprised when I found out what my $80 graphics card can do! It can run a game like WoW at max graphics! It can run bf3 on low.



Well I wasn't surprised that the 5870 could max out most games, I had done a lot of research on the card before I bought it to make sure that it was what I wanted and that it would meet my needs. What graphics card do you have?


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

I have a geforce 210 series. I got it on sale for $40 i think it was. I will go see if I can find it on newegg.

I think I will buy this case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147153

Or this one.:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811108407


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

Here, I thought mine had 2 gigs though, but this is it. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500237


----------



## spirit

Yeah a GeForce 210 will play BF3 on low at a very low resolution. It's not really a gaming card but if it does what you need it do then it's a good product for you.


----------



## Mr.Moose

vistakid10 said:


>



Looking good!


----------



## spirit

Mr.Moose said:


> Looking good!



Cheers. :good: I will get some better photos up tomorrow. Too bad the power connectors are a bit weird on this card, means the power cables have to go over the card rather than underneath it...


----------



## Mr.Moose

Need a light? 






With the side panel off, it looks a little shoddy...






I plan on doing something with the wires and inverter if it's fairly easy. If it turns out to be a pain in the ass (The wires are fairly short) I'll end up pulling out a black sharpie, and coloring it black so it doesn't stand out so much. As you saw though, it's not visible with the side panel on, so it's not a big deal either way.

So, what do you folks think?


----------



## claptonman

Looks great, probably get some insane performance with that.


----------



## Jamebonds1

GT 210 isn't better choose and it is slow than 9600 GT.  You can have get good video card like i paid 40 dollar for 9600 GT at better affordable.



vistakid10 said:


> Thanks, it was a great buy, £106 all in all for this 5870. Worth it I'd say. Maxxing my games at 1080p and getting very playable FPS.



Try max setting on Crysis 2


----------



## M1kkelZR

Jamebonds1 said:


> GT 210 isn't better choose and it is slow than 9600 GT.  You can have get good video card like i paid 40 dollar for 9600 GT at better affordable.
> 
> 
> 
> Try max setting on Crysis 2



It will easily max Crysis 2. My 3870 Maxes crysis 2 at 720p at around 30fps which tells you quite abit


----------



## claptonman

Yeah, I dunno why you keep using crysis 2 as a benchmark. I max that easily. BF3 is the new visual king. And crysis 2 never was, unless you use the dx11 and detailed textures pack.


----------



## FuryRosewood

Actually Witcher 2 is a good benchmark, because it seems to not be optimized, and most high end setups even have burps with it.


----------



## claptonman

I wouldn't say a not optimized game would be good for benchmarks, because they wouldn't reflect performance on an optimized machine.

I guess if it can max witcher two, it can max anything.


----------



## byteninja2

Crysis 2 WAS a good benchmark, as it was one of the first dx11 games, but not anymore. Just like crysis 1 was a great benchmark at the time, not anymore. BF3 is good, wither 2, and some others.


----------



## jonnyp11

byteninja2 said:


> Crysis 2 WAS a good benchmark, as it was one of the first dx11 games, but not anymore. Just like crysis 1 was a great benchmark at the time, not anymore. BF3 is good, wither 2, and some others.



I'd say crysis one is still a good bench, only thing it lacks is dx11, but it's still a demanding game, i couldn't max it at 1440x900 on a 6850 and 2500k system i built, so it is still a very demanding game


----------



## claptonman

byteninja2 said:


> Crysis 2 WAS a good benchmark, as it was one of the first dx11 games, but not anymore. Just like crysis 1 was a great benchmark at the time, not anymore. BF3 is good, wither 2, and some others.



Its not DX11, otherwise there wouldn't be a DX11 patch for it.

http://www.mycrysis.com/news/crysis_2/crysis-2-dx11-and-high-res-textures-update


----------



## jonnyp11

claptonman said:


> Its not DX11, otherwise there wouldn't be a DX11 patch for it.
> 
> http://www.mycrysis.com/news/crysis_2/crysis-2-dx11-and-high-res-textures-update



It's still a DX11 game whether it's from a patch or be default, does that matter? I wish Crysis 1 had a patch, would love to see a full DX11 game, i know Dirt 3 is, but you don't get all the tessellation and all in a 3rd person game, especially when everything is flying by at 100mph


----------



## spirit

As promised, some better photos. Took these this morning in the garden.  I took my PC outside and got rid of all the dust bunnies.


----------



## Gun

vistakid10 said:


> As promised, some better photos. Took these this morning in the garden.  I took my PC outside and got rid of all the dust bunnies.



Really nice looking computer! Nice photography too! :good:


----------



## spirit

S3AnD3 said:


> Really nice looking computer! Nice photography too! :good:



Cheers.  I love my photography as well as my PC.  You can see some of my photography work here on this forum in the Post your photos thread if you want.


----------



## byteninja2

Awesome! I have extremly low budget build, and you have that! It is not fair! But, soon my PC will be worth around $500, a big jump from now.


----------



## spirit

byteninja2 said:


> Awesome! I have extremly low budget build, and you have that! It is not fair! But, soon my PC will be worth around $500, a big jump from now.



Thanks Byte.  You're in the process of building a better machine, if you save up and get lucky on eBay with selling stuff for loads and buying stuff for very little you'll end up with a system like mine.  

You've gotta post some photos up when you get your new baby.


----------



## byteninja2

vistakid10 said:


> Thanks Byte.  You're in the process of building a better machine, if you save up and get lucky on eBay with selling stuff for loads and buying stuff for very little you'll end up with a system like mine.
> 
> You've gotta post some photos up when you get your new baby.



I will, those asus boards look good, should get it  next week. Should have it in my hands today though.


----------



## spirit

byteninja2 said:


> I will, those asus boards look good, should get it  next week. Should have it in my hands today though.



So you going for a 2500 and 4GB of RAM? Are you keeping your graphics card?


----------



## byteninja2

vistakid10 said:


> So you going for a 2500 and 4GB of RAM? Are you keeping your graphics card?



Depends, yeah I am keeping my GPU.


----------



## spirit

You should get a 5870... lol.


----------



## byteninja2

vistakid10 said:


> You should get a 5870... lol.



I wish.


----------



## spirit

byteninja2 said:


> I wish.



They float about on eBay and you may get lucky and a get a cheap one if you keep your eyes peeled. The 5850 is also an awesome card, but a 6870 is faster than a 5850.


----------



## M1kkelZR

I see you sleeved the cables Jason? Looks nice and sexy and stuff. Especially with your 5870<3


----------



## spirit

Raz3rD said:


> I see you sleeved the cables Jason? Looks nice and sexy and stuff. Especially with your 5870<3


Thanks Michael.  The cables were already sleeved by OCZ actually, just on the SATA power cables they're only sleeved up to the first SATA power connector (pretty typical for lower-end PSUs). 

I agree the 5870 just looks awesome and yeah I know we both love them.  Awesome cards.  

I'm really pleased with the whole look of the machine, I think it looks pretty cool!


----------



## jonnyp11

Re-wired the comp before i send it out, only got about a week left with it before i can install the water cooling and ship her out





still looks like crap but a lot better, and pretty good for what the case is IMO


----------



## Jamebonds1

jonnyp11 said:


> Re-wired the comp before i send it out, only got about a week left with it before i can install the water cooling and ship her out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still looks like crap but a lot better, and pretty good for what the case is IMO



That's nice.  When you install water cooling.  Be careful when you installing water cooling.  If anything go wrong they can leaking and destroy your motherboard, video card and etc.  So that is your risk.


----------



## spirit

Jamebonds1 said:


> That's nice.  When you install water cooling.  Be careful when you installing water cooling.  If anything go wrong they can leaking and destroy your motherboard, video card and etc.  So that is your risk.



I'm sure he'll be fine. He's using an H-Series cooler anyway, so the chances of any leaks or breakages is very low anyway.


----------



## Jamebonds1

vistakid10 said:


> I'm sure he'll be fine. He's using an H-Series cooler anyway, so the chances of any leaks or breakages is very low anyway.



Yeah.  But it is not 100% anti-spill water cooling.  I don't really need water cooling because i'm happy with big heatsink with 120mm fan.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Jamebonds1 said:


> Yeah.  But it is not 100% anti-spill water cooling.  I don't really need water cooling because i'm happy with big heatsink with 120mm fan.


And it gives you 8c cooling temps... lol
I'm just funning with you.


----------



## spirit

MyCattMaxx said:


> And it gives you 8c cooling temps... lol
> I'm just funning with you.



James must have a pretty badass cooler if he's getting 8C lol.  That, or he lives in the Arctic.


----------



## Jamebonds1

MyCattMaxx said:


> And it gives you 8c cooling temps... lol
> I'm just funning with you.



Lol.  Just as i don't like water stuff on my good motherboard.   Fan CPU cooling is better choose for me.  I running with 11 fan.  The more cooling the more lifetime.  Temp at 85 c for Japanese Solid Capacitors would be about 5 years of use until it is dead.  

I have Gigabyte motherboard and they don't running hotter that much.  



vistakid10 said:


> James must have a pretty badass cooler if he's getting 8C lol.  That, or he lives in the Arctic.



Lol.  No I live in USA.  I'm just crazy geeks


----------



## SilentRabbit

Who knows how to embed a photo? I sure dont.

http://imgur.com/a/Rx6v6

Hopefully that works and you can see my PC.


----------



## spirit

You need to use the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 tags. Put the url of the image in between the tags and it should embed.

Awesome clean setup and really good cable management! Makes my PC's cable management look shabby LOL.  Everything looks so clean and awesome.  Well done! Wish I had a Phantom...


----------



## SilentRabbit

Ahh, i see! Thanks! Hahaha! Its okay, you should see the other side panel though 

Yeah its a great case, looks nice too. Too big for me though! SHoulda gone for the phantom 410 me thinks.

Thanks


----------



## spirit

Don't worry about the other side, nobody's gonna see that. My cables snake all over the 'other side' LOL but at least your case has better cable management features than mine - I can only just get my other panel on and my 24-pin power cable won't fit around the back of my motherboard tray. There's not enough room. :/

Forgot to mention, love the colour scheme! The black PCB of the board and the graphics card go really well together, and the RAM looks ace too.  Overall I like it. :good:


----------



## SilentRabbit

True LOL, shame, mine has loadsa room 

Thanks jason, means a lot!


----------



## spirit

SilentRabbit said:


> True LOL, shame, mine has loadsa room
> 
> Thanks jason, means a lot!



It's not a problem.  

I also like it when people say my PC looks 'awesome' too. You get a really nice sense of pride.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

SilentRabbit said:


> Who knows how to embed a photo? I sure dont.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/Rx6v6
> 
> Hopefully that works and you can see my PC.


I like it.
Looks like a roomy case.
Nice color scheme also. :good:


----------



## SilentRabbit

Yeah i know what you mean jason!

Thanks maxx, it is a very big case and i liek it too


----------



## spirit

The NZXT Phantom is just an awesome case, wish I owned one.


----------



## SilentRabbit

Have to agree with you there  Only downside is the fans, you cant use other, cheaper/better branded fans


----------



## spirit

You can't remove them or add new ones? You should just be able to unscrew them and put the new ones in shouldn't you?


----------



## SilentRabbit

Sure you can, but you cant use Non NZXT fans, they use a different sizing, i think  Like NZXT's 200m fan is actually 180 or something so other 200's dont fit. I dunno but thats what i hear often.


----------



## spirit

Hmmm... will have to see. I have an NZXT case (the Lexa S) and I reckon you can remove NZXT's fans and install your own if you want.

Anyway, it's still an awesome case!  Are you gonna upgrade to some sort of better cooling in the future and overclock your 2500K, Russell?


----------



## SilentRabbit

It'll be interesting to see, and yes i'd love to, dad thinks i spend to much money on my PC though, so probably not till christmas, at least!


----------



## MyCattMaxx

SilentRabbit said:


> It'll be interesting to see, and yes i'd love to, dad thinks i spend to much money on my PC though, so probably not till christmas, at least!


Tell him that it's cheaper than drugs...


----------



## SilentRabbit

MyCattMaxx said:


> Tell him that it's cheaper than drugs...



HAHAHHA oh my thats a great idea!


----------



## spirit

SilentRabbit said:
			
		

> It'll be interesting to see, and yes i'd love to, dad thinks i spend to much money on my PC though, so probably not till christmas, at least!


I don't have any case fans on me now, but when/if I get some I'll try it out for you. 

My Dad also thinks the same.  I've told you what he thought about me buying a Radeon... not good!  To be honest my Dad just went and bought 32GBs of RAM for his PC so he can't really talk I guess. 



			
				MyCattMaxx said:
			
		

> Tell him that it's cheaper than drugs...


Yeah tell him it's also cheaper than binge drinking and going on expensive holidays abroad.


----------



## SilentRabbit

vistakid10 said:


> I don't have any case fans on me now, but when/if I get some I'll try it out for you.
> 
> My Dad also thinks the same.  I've told you what he thought about me buying a Radeon... not good!  To be honest my Dad just went and bought 32GBs of RAM for his PC so he can't really talk I guess.
> 
> 
> Yeah tell him it's also cheaper than binge drinking and going on expensive holidays abroad.



Cheers jason!

Lol, yeah my dad says i can spend my money on whatever i want because its mine:

"dad can i buy this please?" "no"

Im like, whaaaaaat?!


----------



## spirit

I know my Dad says the same. Must be a British thing lol. Our country is financially wrecked and we are in a recession again I guess.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

vistakid10 said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~ Our country is financially wrecked and we are in a recession again I guess.


We have the same problem here also.
Those idiots in Washington DC keep spending money that we don't have.
We need to throw every single one of them out and get some people in there that will quit borrowing what our grandkids will be paying back.


----------



## spirit

Yeah we have the same problem. We've got a useless government sitting in Westminster right now who are more concerned about health and safety and other stuff than our money and they just keep spending it on crap or giving it away to people who cannot pay it back. Not to mention we've got immigration problems too and are letting some seriously dodgy and unwanted people into our country.

Rant over.


----------



## SilentRabbit

Not to mention half our government is corrupt and spend tax money on luxury items for themselves! But of course, they arent punished for it! I mean why would they be? They are obviously above the law.


----------



## spirit

Russell, we should take over our government.  I reckon we could sort out the mess this country is in right now... 

This has gone waayyy off topic as per usual.


----------



## SilentRabbit

Of course we could!  no dought!

And yes, what a suprise...


----------



## Jamebonds1

SilentRabbit said:


> Who knows how to embed a photo? I sure dont.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/Rx6v6
> 
> Hopefully that works and you can see my PC.



Nice NZXT tower.  It is good cable manage.



SilentRabbit said:


> Sure you can, but you cant use Non NZXT fans, they use a different sizing, i think  Like NZXT's 200m fan is actually 180 or something so other 200's dont fit. I dunno but thats what i hear often.



Sometime the information on specs is incorrect.  Like information on my Theremaltake Armor A60 from internet is incorrect.  It say that top fan is 200mm but it is actually 170mm.  Here how i know without has to measure it.  I read a series of fan and it is "TT-1720".  A label on bottom of fan.  TT mean thermaltake, 17 mean 170mm fan and 20 mean different type of fan depend on different company.  



MyCattMaxx said:


> Tell him that it's cheaper than drugs...



Hahaha. good joke 



SilentRabbit said:


> Cheers jason!
> 
> Lol, yeah my dad says i can spend my money on whatever i want because its mine:
> 
> "dad can i buy this please?" "no"
> 
> Im like, whaaaaaat?!



Lol.  Same as me and my dad


----------



## jonnyp11

Same here, couple years ago i wanted an airsoft gun, so went to the store after b-day and he said i could get whatever, go to the airsofts and bb-guns and he says helllz naw (later went back with mom who said sure ).


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

> Same here, couple years ago i wanted an airsoft gun, so went to the store after b-day and he said i could get whatever, go to the airsofts and bb-guns and he says helllz naw (later went back with mom who said sure ).



I learned airsoft guns were a waste of money, cheap and always break. I wasted so much money, but my parents help me alot by telling me no. Can be a good thing sometimes.  

Also I wanna post a pic of my new case but I dont have enough image space left.


----------



## jonnyp11

Hyper-Threaded said:


> I learned airsoft guns were a waste of money, cheap and always break. I wasted so much money, but my parents help me alot by telling me no. Can be a good thing sometimes.
> 
> Also I wanna post a pic of my new case but I dont have enough image space left.



Yeah, only bought 2, the shotgun one and a full auto p30 pistol, the piston is pretty fun to just mess with thow.

what site are you using, just go to a different one, i always use imageshack.us


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

> what site are you using, just go to a different one, i always use imageshack.us


I was saying on the forum and did not want to make a account somewhere else. Unfortunately, my camera is not supported with win7 and I dont have and more xp computers or a card reader, Ill haft to get it later.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Hyper-Threaded said:


> I learned airsoft guns were a waste of money, cheap and always break. I wasted so much money, but my parents help me alot by telling me no. Can be a good thing sometimes.
> 
> Also I wanna post a pic of my new case but I dont have enough image space left.



I agree it is waste money to play with airsoft and break easy.  It is not like i want to disrespects any park, any mountain trip, any honor in a campfire at Boy Scout camp and my parent's property by play airsoft gun.    



Hyper-Threaded said:


> I was saying on the forum and did not want to make a account somewhere else. Unfortunately, my camera is not supported with win7 and I dont have and more xp computers or a card reader, Ill haft to get it later.



What is type of memory card do you have?


----------



## spirit

I've spent most of my day working on this bad boy...












For those of you who do not know, these are two HP ProLiant rack servers. They're not mine (sadly) but my Dad and I installed them today for a business who are based nearby.  The top server is a DL360 G5 and was already there when we started, but the bottom server is a DL380 G7 which we installed today. Lifting that thing up 4 flights of stairs along with a VERY heavy UPS as a killer. I can't recall the specs of the DL360 G5 but I know that the DL380 G7 has 6GB of RAM installed (can hold up to 192GB though! It supports up to 24x8GB DIMMs!!), some sort of Intel Xeon (quad-core probably), 4x 300GB SAS drives and Windows 2003. As Windows 2003 is only 32-bit though, only 3.25GB of that 6GB of RAM can be used.

Here are some more shots.






There are the two servers in the rack. The top one was there already, but my Dad and I installed the bottom one.
















Above is a shot of the rear of the servers. That thing on the back of the G7 is a cable management 'arm' which helps to keep the cables tidier.

Final shot. Below is a shot of a network switch we installed and an old PS/2 KVM we used for the servers. Cables are kind of everywhere lol but those of you who have ever had to work with servers will know that keeping all the cables tidy is a very hard job.


----------



## M1kkelZR

Looks nice Jason! Bet it was fun to work on that badboy!


----------



## spirit

Raz3rD said:


> Looks nice Jason! Bet it was fun to work on that badboy!



Yeah it was awesome!

Dad has got a few more installs coming up in the near future and I've asked to help him again. I've wanted to learn more about servers and networking recently and as servers and networking is pretty much what Dad does, he can teach me!


----------



## M1kkelZR

cool!
I've hated servers and networking, but I know the basics because I have to lol.


----------



## spirit

Raz3rD said:


> cool!
> I've hated servers and networking, but I know the basics because I have to lol.



They're not my greatest interest either but I want to learn and find out more about them.


----------



## M1kkelZR

vistakid10 said:


> They're not my greatest interest either but I want to learn and find out more about them.



Nah I basically hate it. As my programming teacher says: Networking is simple, its Cable to Cable and Voila it works. Maybe some setting up but never hard, there is always a manual.


----------



## spirit

Raz3rD said:


> Nah I basically hate it. As my programming teacher says: Networking is simple, its Cable to Cable and Voila it works. Maybe some setting up but never hard, there is always a manual.



Setting up and configuring servers and networks and routers and stuff is a hell of a lot more complicated than plugging in cables. Sorry but your teacher knows nothing about networking...


----------



## M1kkelZR

vistakid10 said:


> Setting up and configuring servers and networks and routers and stuff is a hell of a lot more complicated than plugging in cables. Sorry but your teacher knows nothing about networking...



No thats cus he's a programmer  Like me. Thats why I absolutely HATE networking. We have to work with Win Serv 2k8 now in VMs and I hate it,


----------



## spirit

Raz3rD said:


> No thats cus he's a programmer  Like me. Thats why I absolutely HATE networking. We have to work with Win Serv 2k8 now in VMs and I hate it,



Yeah I'm not a great fan but as I say I wanna learn. I do programming from time to time, but not in C# - I only use VB.NET. I'm getting a Raspberry-Pi soon though so that will help me to push my programming forward (will upload pics once I get it!) and I want to learn C# at some point. 

When learning C# though, I need to remember this:



		Code:
	

You aren’t the first to ask a question, so:

{
thatMeans() 
theAnswer = “Already_Out_there”
}”


----------



## Geoff

Looks awesome Jason!!


----------



## M1kkelZR

vistakid10 said:


> Yeah I'm not a great fan but as I say I wanna learn. I do programming from time to time, but not in C# - I only use VB.NET. I'm getting a Raspberry-Pi soon though so that will help me to push my programming forward (will upload pics once I get it!) and I want to learn C# at some point.
> 
> When learning C# though, I need to remember this:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> You aren’t the first to ask a question, so:
> 
> {
> thatMeans()
> theAnswer = “Already_Out_there”
> }”



Haha!  Yeah I actually used that code in my Encryption, for some reason it worked and gave me 0 errors and worked flawlessly


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> Looks awesome Jason!!


Cheers Geoff! :good: Too bad they're not my babies, but we do have our own server at home. I'll get some photos of that up soon. It was great fun working with those two servers, looking forward to working with more! 

Just gotta get some stronger muscles so I can lift the servers and UPS units up multiple flights of steep staircases lol!  



Raz3rD said:


> Haha!  Yeah I actually used that code in my Encryption, for some reason it worked and gave me 0 errors and worked flawlessly


I'm trying to figure out what that code does - what does it do exactly?


----------



## byteninja2

Looks good jason :good:, but only 32 bit? And, what os supports 192 GB? And, it supports 192 GB?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!!? Thats sick!  And it only has 6 gb


----------



## wolfeking

windows 7 64 bit can use up to 192 GB of RAM. But the only reason I see to have that much is ram disk.


----------



## spirit

byteninja2 said:


> Looks good jason :good:, but only 32 bit? And, what os supports 192 GB? And, it supports 192 GB?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!!? Thats sick!  And it only has 6 gb


Yeah you can get 64-bit Windows Server 2003 but it's not great and the company didn't want to buy Windows Server 2008 which is 64-bit as they already had CALs for 2003 R2. I believe the server came with 6GB of RAM (3x2GB), but for a server 6GB just isn't enough. We have 16GB in our server at home, it's enough but 32GB would be nice.

Yep it supports up to 192GB! 192GB is overkill, goodness knows how much it would cost to populate all 24 bays with 8GB DIMMs though...



wolfeking said:


> windows 7 64 bit can use up to 192 GB of RAM. But the only reason I see to have that much is ram disk.


Yep so can Windows Server 2008 or newer I think.


----------



## wolfeking

it would cost $1391.76 + shipping 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820139580 (I did not see any 8GB server sticks for DDR2, so assumed DDR3)


----------



## spirit

wolfeking said:


> it would cost $1391.76 + shipping
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820139580 (I did not see any 8GB server sticks for DDR2, so assumed DDR3)



The whole machine cost £1300 so spending an extra grand on RAM is just madness. 

By the way it 'only' has 18 slots and 'only' supports up to 144GB (18x8GB). Sorry, my bad, I thought it supported 192GB and had 24 slots.


----------



## byteninja2

144 gb is overkill? You guys say 32 GB is overkill, and you guys are starting to okay 16 gb. 144 gb is above overkill. Yay! 800 posts!


----------



## spirit

byteninja2 said:


> 192 gb is overkill? You guys say 32 GB is overkill, and you guys are starting to okay 16 gb. 192 gb is above overkill.



Nah 192GB is about normal.  Most people have around 192GB of RAM, only the awesome guys have 256GB or even 512GB.


----------



## wolfeking

done some rearranging and clean up.


----------



## salvage-this

Random Question.  Are you a trombone player?


----------



## wolfeking

not at this time. I tried it back in 6th grade and dropped it pretty fast. I do play trumpet and violin. I've tried saxophone and bass, but did not care for it. Got a couple to show them though. 









edit: thats a 1969 Conn Director, 1996 Yamaha YTR4320, idk violin, and basic trumpet. I have a Besson, but jacob is using it till I get his trumpet repaired.


----------



## salvage-this

That's a nice collection.  I just saw the mute and couldn't tell which one it was for.


----------



## wolfeking

Eh, its not the best. The only one that I really play ofter currently is the director. I got a 20's C.G. Conn All Star coming soon that is going to replace it.


----------



## 87dtna

Trombone mute is much larger than that one.  

Conn is OK.  Getzen is crap, they just sound horrible IMO....atleast the low end ones and even mid range ones.  Only the super high end are good.

My brother has a Shilke, he passed down his old Benge to me which was passed down from our uncle.  Benge is really noted to be good trumpets but this one has such a great sound and feel.  I still have the trumpet I started on in 4th grade too, Conn 100B.  But the current one I play is a Selmer, pretty decent.  So yeah I have 3 trumpets too lol.


----------



## wolfeking

I have always liked Conn horns. I guess it is a generational thing. Father had a Conn, as did his dad (grandad had a new world, and dad had a Director). I got the Director I have back in middle school to have something to play with. The horn will blast compared to the Besson and Yamaha. 
I have herd some good things about Selmer and Shilke, as well as Bach. The Strats are supposed to be good. But I would take a Conn Constellation over it though. Especially one of them that has the trigger first. The Yamaha had that option at one point. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One thing that I will definately say is don't skimp on a horn. They literally come apart at the seams. Especially when you can get a used one for about the same price and have Besson, Conn, Yamaha, or Bach.  Evidence below.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

wolfeking said:


> done some rearranging and clean up.


It's about time you did...


----------



## 87dtna

wolfeking said:


> I have always liked Conn horns. I guess it is a generational thing. Father had a Conn, as did his dad (grandad had a new world, and dad had a Director). I got the Director I have back in middle school to have something to play with. The horn will blast compared to the Besson and Yamaha.
> I have herd some good things about Selmer and Shilke, as well as Bach. The Strats are supposed to be good. But I would take a Conn Constellation over it though. Especially one of them that has the trigger first. The Yamaha had that option at one point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that I will definately say is don't skimp on a horn. They literally come apart at the seams. Especially when you can get a used one for about the same price and have Besson, Conn, Yamaha, or Bach.  Evidence below.




haha, wow.

My bro payed like $2500 for that schilke, but it's amazing.  I *think* he has the S22, but it may be the B3 model I'd have to call him and ask for sure.  He also has a Conn Flugelhorn, which sounds amazing as well I love it.  He's only ever let me play it once, he rarely plays it himself it's in mint condition.


----------



## wolfeking

MyCattMaxx said:


> It's about time you did...


You trying to infer something? 
And I ain't done yet. I think I am going to go grab some PCV pipe, or maybe galvanized steel pipe and hide up all my cables. Still playing with the idea of setting up a server to save everything to and be able to access outside the house, so that will drive me nvts (reference there) with its cables. But for what I need, maybe not. It should run itself once its on. So maybe just power and ethernet to run it.



87dtna said:


> haha, wow.
> 
> My bro payed like $2500 for that schilke, but it's amazing.  I *think* he has the S22, but it may be the B3 model I'd have to call him and ask for sure.  He also has a Conn Flugelhorn, which sounds amazing as well I love it.  He's only ever let me play it once, he rarely plays it himself it's in mint condition.


yea, I know. That is what happens when you let stupid people use your horn. Its the only reason I have it. People leave theirs at home or break it, and no one else seems to have an extra. But hey, for $100 iirc, it lasted fine. Will say for sure they will never get within 3 feet of my new toy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not the exact one, but close. I go the All Star and that is the new world, but same basic appearance with less engraving, and a smaller bore. 

 $2500! dang. That better be one hell of a horn. Its only like 1350 or so for the Connstellation, and about the same for the Strat.


----------



## Geoff

Hey, this is post your *PC*


----------



## wolfeking

salvage-this said:


> Random Question.  Are you a trombone player?





WRXGuy1 said:


> Hey, this is post your *PC*


It started with the PC. Right above the top quote here. And it is rude to ignore what people say when in a conversation. Its a little OT, but its not a large conversation, and its not an argument. Its more on topic than some of the other threads going on around here recently.


----------



## Jamebonds1

vistakid10 said:


> I've spent most of my day working on this bad boy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who do not know, these are two HP ProLiant rack servers. They're not mine (sadly) but my Dad and I installed them today for a business who are based nearby.  The top server is a DL360 G5 and was already there when we started, but the bottom server is a DL380 G7 which we installed today. Lifting that thing up 4 flights of stairs along with a VERY heavy UPS as a killer. I can't recall the specs of the DL360 G5 but I know that the DL380 G7 has 6GB of RAM installed (can hold up to 192GB though! It supports up to 24x8GB DIMMs!!), some sort of Intel Xeon (quad-core probably), 4x 300GB SAS drives and Windows 2003. As Windows 2003 is only 32-bit though, only 3.25GB of that 6GB of RAM can be used.
> 
> Here are some more shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are the two servers in the rack. The top one was there already, but my Dad and I installed the bottom one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Above is a shot of the rear of the servers. That thing on the back of the G7 is a cable management 'arm' which helps to keep the cables tidier.
> 
> Final shot. Below is a shot of a network switch we installed and an old PS/2 KVM we used for the servers. Cables are kind of everywhere lol but those of you who have ever had to work with servers will know that keeping all the cables tidy is a very hard job.



With RAID controller hard drive? Nice.


----------



## spirit

Jamebonds1 said:


> With RAID controller hard drive? Nice.



Yep!  The SAS drives were configured in RAID-5 I think. RAID-5 basically just combines all the drives together to make one big one. Unlike RAID-0, RAID-5 it is not striping, so you do not get any performance gain, but you do get more reliability as a RAID-5 array can withstand one failure and the rest of the array can rebuild itself, whereas with RAID-0 if you get one failure you've had it.


----------



## Jamebonds1

vistakid10 said:


> Yep!  The SAS drives were configured in RAID-5 I think. RAID-5 basically just combines all the drives together to make one big one. Unlike RAID-0, RAID-5 it is not striping, so you do not get any performance gain, but you do get more reliability as a RAID-5 array can withstand one failure and the rest of the array can rebuild itself, whereas with RAID-0 if you get one failure you've had it.



That's sure.  I wouldn't trust RAID-0 but I can live with RAID-1 because of mirroring.  

RAID-10 is pretty good also.  It is combie with RAID-0 and RAID-1.  It is fast and is high reliability.  

If you have four 1 TB.  You will get 3 TB on RAID 5, it is little slow than RAID 10 and and middle level risk.  You will get 2 TB on RAID 10, it is fastest and low risk.  

Most time if one of hard drive, it should be shown by LED where fail hard drive is.  if two hard drive is fail, it would be too late.  

Also there are RAID 30, RAID 50, RAID 60 and RAID 100.  I would like to have RAID 100 in my computer with 8 hard drive.  (I'm a crazy geeks  )


----------



## Darren

My rig that I built last September.


----------



## spirit

It looks good Denther, I have a few ways on how to you can improve your cable management though.

Firstly, take the CPU power cable up through the same grommets that your ATX cable is going through, and then out of the same hole into the socket. If possible, you can zip-tie it to the top of case where a fan would be installed.

The fan cable that is running over your graphics card can be unravelled and then tucked neatly behind your motherboard.

Install your hard drive the other way so that the rear of the hard drive where you pug the SATA cables into is facing the other way. You've got right angled SATA connectors and power, you should be fine.  Then you can feed the SATA cables behind the board tray too.

Try taking your front panel connectors/HD audio connector behind the board tray too if possible.

There are other things you can do too but those are the main things.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Denther said:


> My rig that I built last September.



Nice, but wire is mess :/


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

New case and 500gig harddrive and desk.  







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]   






[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]  







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

And if what I got on craigslist sells I can buy a graphics card.


----------



## spirit

Looks pretty nice.  Which graphics card will you go for? Weren't you on about the 560 Ti?


----------



## Darren

vistakid10 said:


> It looks good Denther, I have a few ways on how to you can improve your cable management though.
> 
> Firstly, take the CPU power cable up through the same grommets that your ATX cable is going through, and then out of the same hole into the socket. If possible, you can zip-tie it to the top of case where a fan would be installed.
> 
> The fan cable that is running over your graphics card can be unravelled and then tucked neatly behind your motherboard.
> 
> Install your hard drive the other way so that the rear of the hard drive where you pug the SATA cables into is facing the other way. You've got right angled SATA connectors and power, you should be fine.  Then you can feed the SATA cables behind the board tray too.
> 
> Try taking your front panel connectors/HD audio connector behind the board tray too if possible.
> 
> There are other things you can do too but those are the main things.




There is a fan up there. I can definitely spend some more time with it. I need to buy some zipties and really get to work on it. This was just some cleanup for the pictures. Looks a lot better then before, if you can imagine....


----------



## spirit

OK if there's already a fan up there do what I did and don't bother zip-tying it to anything. It won't look the best but it will be fine.


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

> Looks pretty nice.  Which graphics card will you go for? Weren't you on about the 560 Ti?




http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130770 

This but its alittle pricey.


----------



## spirit

Pretty good choice!


----------



## 87dtna

Hyper-Threaded said:


> New case and 500gig harddrive and desk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
> 
> .




Haha my wife's PC I built is using the exact same case.


----------



## 87dtna

Finally got my gtx 670 yay...it's a beast, runs super cool and way more powerful than a 480.  Idles 26c and loads to 55c in game with a silent 45% fan.


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

> Finally got my gtx 670 yay...it's a beast, runs super cool and way more powerful than a 480. Idles 26c and loads to 55c in game with a silent 45% fan.



Our cases are the same metal, just a led fan and mesh front. What CPU heatsink is that? I want to get one for mine but space was a concern.


----------



## spirit

Looks massive on that mATX board in that case.  A great choice though! 

Interesting design though, never seen a card where the PCI Express power connectors are not at the very edge/end of the card or even on the rear of the card.

How many graphics cards have you been through since the beginning of the year?  Didn't you have a 580 and then a 460 2Win at some point?


----------



## 87dtna

Hyper-Threaded said:


> Our cases are the same metal, just a led fan and mesh front. What CPU heatsink is that? I want to get one for mine but space was a concern.



LED fan never even got powered up, swapped it out for a better fan with no LED.  I don't use molex fans anyway just off the fan headers on the board.

Thermaltake Silent.  Most people don't like push pins but I don't mind them, it's a great cooler for I3's and newer socket 1155 I5's (ran hot with 1156 I5's).
I run my I5 3450s at 3.6ghz 1.05v, idles at 30c and loads to 55c on this tiny cooler.  So I'm happy.



vistakid10 said:


> Looks massive on that mATX board in that case.  A great choice though!
> 
> Interesting design though, never seen a card where the PCI Express power connectors are not at the very edge/end of the card or even on the rear of the card.
> 
> How many graphics cards have you been through since the beginning of the year?  Didn't you have a 580 and then a 460 2Win at some point?



Thats because the PCB stops there.  The heatsink shroud is far longer than the PCB.

From just january of this year?  Hmm, well I know for sure I've had a gtx 460 768mb, gtx 560 Ti, gtx 580, gtx 460 2win, gtx 295 single PCB, and gtx 480 in there for sure....and now the 670 of course.  I'd have to think longer there may have been more.  Hard to keep track.


----------



## spirit

87dtna said:


> Thats because the PCB stops there.  The heatsink shroud is far longer than the PCB.
> 
> From just january of this year?  Hmm, well I know for sure I've had a gtx 460 768mb, gtx 560 Ti, gtx 580, gtx 460 2win, gtx 295 single PCB, and gtx 480 in there for sure....and now the 670 of course.  I'd have to think longer there may have been more.  Hard to keep track.


Kinda weird that it seems the heatsink is longer than the actual card. I remember some of the AMD cards used to be like this too, just can't remember which cards. 6870 or 6970 I think? Not sure...

You've had more than I've had in 4 years!  I've had 5 over the past 4 years.


----------



## 87dtna

I've owned over 50 cards in the last 2 years


----------



## spirit

87dtna said:


> I've owned over 50 cards in the last 2 years



You have too much money. I'm jealous.


----------



## 87dtna

Not really.  I recycle the money, I almost always buy used really good deals....sell that card to buy another.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

It's been a while since I posted in here.


----------



## byteninja2

Ethan3.14159 said:


> It's been a while since I posted in here.



Nice build, enter it it the monthly contest! If you want. Dont want to sound like a salesman, lol


----------



## Ethan3.14159

byteninja2 said:


> Nice build, enter it it the monthly contest! If you want. Dont want to sound like a salesman, lol


Easy sell.  Just entered it, thanks.


----------



## byteninja2

Ethan3.14159 said:


> Easy sell.  Just entered it, thanks.



Good, how is that silverstone psu? Are they better than corsair/seasonic you think?


----------



## Ethan3.14159

byteninja2 said:


> Good, how is that silverstone psu? Are they better than corsair/seasonic you think?


The Decathalon 650 I have is an older model, but is really excellent. General consensus suggests that Silverstone slots between Seasonic and Corsair in terms of quality. Silverstone is definitely one of the top PSU brands.


----------



## Laquer Head

Bored today, tidy wires...photoshop filters too..


----------



## byteninja2

Laquer Head said:


> Bored today, tidy wires...photoshop filters too..



Nice, PC, nicer looking picutre! Thats pretty neat.


----------



## byteninja2

Ethan3.14159 said:


> The Decathalon 650 I have is an older model, but is really excellent. General consensus suggests that Silverstone slots between Seasonic and Corsair in terms of quality. Silverstone is definitely one of the top PSU brands.



Well, many corsairs are made by seasonic, mainly the good corsairs are, at least.


----------



## M1kkelZR

Laquer Head said:


> Bored today, tidy wires...photoshop filters too..



Looks nice Laquer, Love it 

Could you tell me what filter that is?  I'm too lazy to find it myself xd


----------



## spirit

Raz3rD said:


> Looks nice Laquer, Love it
> 
> Could you tell me what filter that is?  I'm too lazy to find it myself xd



Some sort of threshold one I think, I'm too lazy to find it too though.  

Awesome looking machine by the way, love the cable management. If only I could afford a better case.


----------



## M1kkelZR

Yeah I'm too lazy to find it, I just put on an awesome Digital Distortion thing on something to test out my photshop SKillZZ  turned out to be alright.


----------



## Laquer Head

I'm too lazy to open cs5 to remember what I used..

..man, we are some lazy bastards!!


----------



## M1kkelZR

Laquer Head said:


> I'm too lazy to open cs5 to remember what I used..
> 
> ..man, we are some lazy bastards!!



Lol yeah we are. And I'm damn proud of it!


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

Raz3rD said:


> Lol yeah we are. And I'm damn proud of it!



Yeah! Cheers to the lazy people!


----------



## M1kkelZR

Rather be lazy than tired.


----------



## voyagerfan99




----------



## Geoff

Yours or the customers?


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> Yours or the customers?



His own I think.  

Still lovin' that CPU heatsink photo.  Very nice rig Travis and looks cool. I'm still jealous of your case, if I only I could get one.


----------



## Jamebonds1

vistakid10 said:


> His own I think.
> 
> Still lovin' that CPU heatsink photo.  Very nice rig Travis and looks cool. I'm still jealous of your case, if I only I could get one.



It is nice heatsink but i prefer it is 120 mm on heatsink


----------



## M1kkelZR

Jamebonds1 said:


> It is nice heatsink but i prefer it is 120 mm on heatsink



tbf it doesn't matter too much, its about air circulation. 120MM makes it have a bigger radius, not per se better. There is a higher chance of having warmer air going in then.


----------



## WeatherMan

vistakid10 said:


> I'm still jealous of your case, if I only I could get one.



Scan & OcUK sell them!


----------



## Jamebonds1

Raz3rD said:


> tbf it doesn't matter too much, its about air circulation. 120MM makes it have a bigger radius, not per se better. There is a higher chance of having warmer air going in then.



That is true. It would be depend on your tower's airflow.  Like I got fan on top, bottom, rear, side, front.  Do you know why my heatsink fan intake some heat?  It is because my video card fan push heat on to right then bottom fan push heat up to exhaust fan on top and heatsink fan.  Plus front intake fan push air onto top fan and heatsink fan.


----------



## 87dtna

Raz3rD said:


> tbf it doesn't matter too much, its about air circulation. 120MM makes it have a bigger radius, not per se better. There is a higher chance of having warmer air going in then.



120mm's in general flow more air, as long as your case is well ventilated a 120mm CPU hsf will be better....more surface area for cooling.


----------



## FuryRosewood

cant wait till next month when ill get to upgrade to a core i7 cpu, bought it today, just need a motherboard...


----------



## voyagerfan99

WRXGuy1 said:


> Yours or the customers?



Mine 



vistakid10 said:


> His own I think.
> 
> Still lovin' that CPU heatsink photo.  Very nice rig Travis and looks cool. I'm still jealous of your case, if I only I could get one.



Thanks! Yeah, Lian Li makes some awesome high quality cases. I think I paid $99 for mine.



Jamebonds1 said:


> It is nice heatsink but i prefer it is 120 mm on heatsink



120mm heatsinks are too big IMO. Plus, my 965 has no need for such a massive cooler. This is my second 92mm heatsink and it works perfectly fine.


----------



## Jamebonds1

voyagerfan99 said:


> 120mm heatsinks are too big IMO. Plus, my 965 has no need for such a massive cooler. This is my second 92mm heatsink and it works perfectly fine.



Do you mean 120 mm heatsink is too big for your tower case?  and what does IMO mean?


----------



## wolfeking

IMO means in my opinion.


----------



## M1kkelZR

Jamebonds1 said:


> Do you mean 120 mm heatsink is too big for your tower case?  and what does IMO mean?



The fans, you said that you prefer 120MM Fans. But they don't have to be better than 80 or 92MM fans.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Raz3rD said:


> The fans, you said that you prefer 120MM Fans. But they don't have to be better than 80 or 92MM fans.



Right.  It depend on design fan.  Like if there is two different fan with same RPM speed and same measure.  One is high airflow and other one is low airflow.


----------



## 87dtna

Guess I'll post of a pic of my desk/etc.  Bare in mind my PC stuff is in the basement 

Wife's PC is on the left with a 21.5'' 1080p monitor.....which my 27'' 1440p monitor dwarfs lol and my 23'' secondary on the right.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Jamebonds1 said:


> Do you mean 120 mm heatsink is too big for your tower case?  and what does IMO mean?



No, they're not too big for my case. They're just too big for my taste and take up too much space, so I'd never get anything that big. I'd rather watercool.


----------



## byteninja2

voyagerfan99 said:


> No, they're not too big for my case. They're just too big for my taste and take up too much space, so I'd never get anything that big. I'd rather watercool.



Yeah, for a smaller case, (not really small, just mid size), a 1200 mm will take up to much room to see other components.


----------



## Geoff

87dtna said:


> Guess I'll post of a pic of my desk/etc.  Bare in mind my PC stuff is in the basement
> 
> Wife's PC is on the left with a 21.5'' 1080p monitor.....which my 27'' 1440p monitor dwarfs lol and my 23'' secondary on the right.


Uh, why would you put your computer setup under a water pipe?


----------



## Jamebonds1

byteninja2 said:


> Yeah, for a smaller case, (not really small, just mid size), a 1200 mm will take up to much room to see other components.



1200 mm fan? LOL!  It is actually 120 mm not 1200 mm.   



voyagerfan99 said:


> No, they're not too big for my case. They're just too big for my taste and take up too much space, so I'd never get anything that big. I'd rather watercool.



Unless you're hardcore overclock with watercool.  If you don't plan to overclock that very high then not need watercool just get heatsink.  I have 120 mm fan heatsink and no problem with wire manage.  

Plus i don't plan on getting watercool just because there is chance of leaking risk.  Can't hurt my "better I ever have" motherboard.  



87dtna said:


> Guess I'll post of a pic of my desk/etc.  Bare in mind my PC stuff is in the basement
> 
> Wife's PC is on the left with a 21.5'' 1080p monitor.....which my 27'' 1440p monitor dwarfs lol and my 23'' secondary on the right.



Nice set


----------



## just a noob

Fear my pos:


----------



## ScottALot

Why the random 8- and 6- pin?


----------



## Thanatos

ScottALot said:


> Why the random 8- and 6- pin?


And why is the picture upside down? Or is it?



Jamebonds1 said:


> 1200 mm fan? LOL!  It is actually 120 mm not 1200 mm.
> 
> Unless you're hardcore overclock with watercool.  If you don't plan to overclock that very high then not need watercool just get heatsink.  I have 120 mm fan heatsink and no problem with wire manage.
> 
> Plus i don't plan on getting watercool just because there is chance of leaking risk.  Can't hurt my "better I ever have" motherboard.



Correct English or GTFO.


----------



## just a noob

ScottALot said:


> Why the random 8- and 6- pin?



At the time I had two gtx 580's and just removed the second.

And the case is reverse atx


----------



## wolfeking

just a noob said:


> And the case is reverse atx


Is that one where the motherboard is on the opposite side from normal?


----------



## just a noob

wolfeking said:


> Is that one where the motherboard is on the opposite side from normal?



and upside down


----------



## wolfeking

I would figure that if you turn it around, then you would also have to invert it. But I am not completely sure.  What case is that?


----------



## just a noob

wolfeking said:


> I would figure that if you turn it around, then you would also have to invert it. But I am not completely sure.  What case is that?



caselabs m8


----------



## Shane

WRXGuy1 said:


> Uh, why would you put your computer setup under a water pipe?



I thought exactly the same thing?


----------



## byteninja2

Thanatos said:


> Correct English or GTFO.



Told him the same thing, and everybody started yelling at me.He is awful at english, he should have joined a computer forum his language.


----------



## 87dtna

WRXGuy1 said:


> Uh, why would you put your computer setup under a water pipe?



lol what kind of house do you live in that uses 3'' cast iron water pipes?  Thats not water it's the houses' heating system.


----------



## Jamebonds1

byteninja2 said:


> Told him the same thing, and everybody started yelling at me.He is awful at english, he should have joined a computer forum his language.



You really need to stop doing that like correct grammer i posted.  I don't ever asking for your help with my grammer.  It is rude and little harass.  So step away please before you getting in trouble.


----------



## Geoff

87dtna said:


> lol what kind of house do you live in that uses 3'' cast iron water pipes?  Thats not water it's the houses' heating system.


Lots of old houses around here have cast iron drainage pipes.  So what gets carried down/up that pipe?


----------



## MyCattMaxx

WRXGuy1 said:


> Lots of old houses around here have cast iron drainage pipes.  So what gets carried down/up that pipe?


Looks like a steam pipe.
I used to live in a house that had steam heat back in the 60's.
The down pipes are too small for that to be a drain pipe.

But it could be hot water for a radiator also.


----------



## Virssagòn

wolfeking said:


>



is that a calculator from texas instruments 
got the same c for school


----------



## Jamebonds1

SmileMan said:


> is that a calculator from texas instruments
> got the same c for school



Yeah, it is TI-84 Plus silver.


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

> Correct English or GTFO.



Hes trying, and it is understandable. Whats wrong with that? Its not like he is typing like this, 




> TGWERE CUOMPUTESDR DOIINT BE AS ARR WORKISDN



So leave him alone.


----------



## 87dtna

WRXGuy1 said:


> Lots of old houses around here have cast iron drainage pipes.  So what gets carried down/up that pipe?



Sewer pipes are not what I call ''water pipes'' as your previous post said.  My house also does have cast iron sewer pipes, but as said by someone else these are steam pipes for the heating.  

If they would ever leak or break I'd have a lot more problems than damaging my PC components.  But since my house was built in 1908, and they have never leaked in the 6 years I've been here, pretty sure I'm OK.


----------



## wolfeking

SmileMan said:


> is that a calculator from texas instruments
> got the same c for school


yep. Sure is. And I barely ever use it. I do a lot of the math in my head and just check it on there.


----------



## just a noob

87dtna said:


> Sewer pipes are not what I call ''water pipes'' as your previous post said.  My house also does have cast iron sewer pipes, but as said by someone else these are steam pipes for the heating.
> 
> If they would ever leak or break I'd have a lot more problems than damaging my PC components.  But since my house was built in 1908, and they have never leaked in the 6 years I've been here, pretty sure I'm OK.



Inb4catastrophicevent


----------



## 87dtna

just a noob said:


> Inb4catastrophicevent



lol these pipes bursting and leaking all over my PC parts has about the same chance as your house burning down to the ground so by that reasoning you should move all your stuff outside before it burns up.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

87dtna said:


> lol these pipes bursting and leaking all over my PC parts has about the same chance as your house burning down to the ground so by that reasoning you should move all your stuff outside before it burns up.


Where is that "like" button at? :good:


----------



## Jamebonds1

87dtna said:


> Sewer pipes are not what I call ''water pipes'' as your previous post said.  My house also does have cast iron sewer pipes, but as said by someone else these are steam pipes for the heating.
> 
> If they would ever leak or break I'd have a lot more problems than damaging my PC components.  But since my house was built in 1908, and they have never leaked in the 6 years I've been here, pretty sure I'm OK.



As former metal shop student, iron is tend to be broke easy than steel do.  



wolfeking said:


> yep. Sure is. And I barely ever use it. I do a lot of the math in my head and just check it on there.



You're good at math?     I was in College Trigonometry last years.


----------



## wolfeking

last year is what I think you mean. if it is more than one year then you say last few years. 

And I am great at math when I don't think about it. If I start thinking actively about it I start making mistakes.


----------



## jonnyp11

wolfeking said:


> last year is what I think you mean. if it is more than one year then you say last few years.
> 
> And I am great at math when I don't think about it. If I start thinking actively about it I start making mistakes.



I hate when that happens, you get stuck in the complex formulas a page long then mess up on simple arithmatic or hit the wrong thing on the calculator and it all goes down the crapper


----------



## 87dtna

Jamebonds1 said:


> As former metal shop student, iron is tend to be broke easy than steel do.



I would hope so since the entire point of the invention of steel was to be stronger than iron.  Steel is mostly iron anyway, with some carbon in it.  But straight iron for pipes is just fine.


----------



## claptonman

It annoys me every time you post a picture of your PC, 87. All those great components crammed in that tiny case...


----------



## FuryRosewood

huge cases...are a pain in the ass tbh. i kinda wish mine was smaller now


----------



## Jamebonds1

claptonman said:


> It annoys me every time you post a picture of your PC, 87. All those great components crammed in that tiny case...



Be nice......lol.


----------



## 87dtna

FuryRosewood said:


> huge cases...are a pain in the ass tbh. i kinda wish mine was smaller now



Yeah I went from full ATX to building mini ITX PC's, heat was an issue though so I settled on micro ATX and haven't look back.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I don't care for mATX boards myself. Not enough expansion room and everything is too cramped.


----------



## Aastii

byteninja2 said:


> Told him the same thing, and everybody started yelling at me.He is awful at english, he should have joined a computer forum his language.



He is understandable if sometimes gramatically incorrect and can understand what we are all saying. There is no harm in coming on and trying to improve your written word by being around those that speak the language as their native tongue, especially if the discussions tend to be around a subject you are interested in.

English is your first language, however:



> *I* *t*old him the same thing*[NO COMMA HERE]* and everybody started yelling at me. *[Space after fullstop, always]*He is awful at *E*nglish, he should have joined a computer forum *which speaks* his language.



You don't speak correct English, but we understand what you are trying to say 




@87, if the pipe is still used as a steam pipe, does it not adversely affect the temperature of the computer with it being pretty close, or does it not affect it any more than having a radiator on in the room?




voyagerfan99 said:


> I don't care for mATX boards myself. Not enough expansion room and everything is too cramped.



Not so good for cooling, but they tend to use less power, making them ideal for a "general use" system or for a cheaper alternative to run if you don't plan on getting multiple video cards and a tonne of hard drives (though the power draw difference isn't great enough to save more than a few p/c a year )


----------



## 87dtna

Aastii said:


> @87, if the pipe is still used as a steam pipe, does it not adversely affect the temperature of the computer with it being pretty close, or does it not affect it any more than having a radiator on in the room?




The pipes' metal is so thick it more or less just radiates heat so yeah the latter.  It's only used in winter of course.  In fact, the rest of the pipes have insulation on them......I took it off in this spot so it heats that corner in the winter time as it can get pretty chilly down there.  On an average winter day (20's or 30's here) it's probably only mid to upper 60's in that corner.  With the insulation still on it was right around 60.


----------



## Jamebonds1

voyagerfan99 said:


> I don't care for mATX boards myself. Not enough expansion room and everything is too cramped.



Congrats on your mods job


----------



## 87dtna

voyagerfan99 said:


> I don't care for mATX boards myself. Not enough expansion room and everything is too cramped.



The only thing I need is a video card so it works fine for me.


----------



## claptonman

Big pics!

http://img546.imageshack.us/img546/9293/20120614211113279.jpg
http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/5784/20120614211153872.jpg
http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/50/20120614211206685.jpg
http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/6075/20120614211218200.jpg
http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/223/2012061421124297.jpg
http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/9557/20120614211323105.jpg


----------



## MyCattMaxx

claptonman said:


> Big pics!
> 
> snip


Looks like crap, I suggest you send it to me for free and start over... 

Looks great! I love that MB, wish I had one, it would force me to get a bigger case though.
I like how they moved the sata connectors to the edge.


----------



## jonnyp11

claptonman said:


> Big pics!
> 
> http://img546.imageshack.us/img546/9293/20120614211113279.jpg
> http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/5784/20120614211153872.jpg
> http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/50/20120614211206685.jpg
> http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/6075/20120614211218200.jpg
> http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/223/2012061421124297.jpg
> http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/9557/20120614211323105.jpg



Meh, seen better 

 

*looks at my computer



It's not that bad


----------



## wolfeking

moved the television onto the desk, so redone the cables, and *&%^ the coaxial cable is too short, so had to move the desk back against the wall. Definately do not like the look at all.  

anyway, here it is just before the push back to the wall. Blue VGA is coming off the D630, as is the audio to TV cable there, but it is not detailed enough to see it. And the computer power cord is too short to reach up to the management bundle, so it is on the floor. 






here is the final product. Hate it, and had to find somewhere quick to do with my collection, so it went in a stack under the desk and 2 are in a corner across the room. 




and 




out of focus, but from the bottom up it is a HP G61 that works sometimes, and the M90 as well as games/movies and tools. 




Router, glasses and letter.  




stuff. Got the second HDD from the M90 and the DVD drive from it setting there. 




D630 and stuff. 





now, I need to go clean it up and do it again.


----------



## Geoff

You have lots of brightly colored zip ties


----------



## Machin3

Who did you need that tire iron for....


----------



## wolfeking

WRXGuy1 said:


> You have lots of brightly colored zip ties


I started to colour code them, so that I could see better where the different cables were in the bundle, but once I got done with the TV cableing, I forgot to pick up a different colour. 


Machin3 said:


> Who did you need that tire iron for....


It's not for anyone in particular. I actually have to use it to pull the side off my case cause of all the cables.


----------



## 87dtna

WRXGuy1 said:


> You have lots of brightly colored zip ties



haha I thought the same thing....I don't think it needs a zip tie every 1/2'' to keep the cable together lol.


----------



## wolfeking

actually a lot of them have more to do with the fact that I add one cable at a time and zip tie it all together after each cable. I could use a lot less, but I don't want to have to remanage everytime I move a cable, or replace a cable. and there is a lot going on back there. Its managed using DVI-VGA, TV power, LCD power, RCA, Speaker power, TV to computer audio, Sat power, Sat in coax, and computer power when I find a longer one.


----------



## dave1701

My good ol' PC:


----------



## 87dtna

That heatsink it quite excessive for an Athlon II dual core.....especially one at stock clocks!  
I had an Athlon II dual core overclocked to 3.4ghz with a stock Phenom II heatsink on there and it never go over 42c fully loaded.


----------



## byteninja2

What tablet is that?


----------



## M1kkelZR

byteninja2 said:


> What tablet is that?



Its a post your pc here and you ask about a tablet???
#seemslegit


Anyway Nice setup man  I'll tidy up sometime for a fresh pic of mine


----------



## dave1701

byteninja2 said:


> What tablet is that?



Blackberry Playbook FTW!!

I thought I was the only one!



87dtna said:


> That heatsink it quite excessive for an Athlon II dual core.....especially one at stock clocks!
> I had an Athlon II dual core overclocked to 3.4ghz with a stock Phenom II heatsink on there and it never go over 42c fully loaded.



Totally overkill, man!  I have it so I might as well use it, eh?  Temps hardly ever get above 35 or 36c!


----------



## byteninja2

Nice, a fellow pb owner. The only place you see them are on blackberry forums, you know.


----------



## dave1701

byteninja2 said:


> Nice, a fellow pb owner. The only place you see them are on blackberry forums, you know.



Yea, I'm pretty active on crackberry.com


----------



## SuperDuperMe

So, got my new gear last week. Did some cable mangament and voila 

Before







And after :


----------



## Jamebonds1

mikeb2817 said:


> So, got my new gear last week. Did some cable mangament and voila
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after :



Nice new heatsink   Better for fan heatsink blow air direct to rear right?


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Not a clue mate iv got it upto 3ghz with messing up the pre applied thermal compound though  (Fully stable and well within decent operating temps)

Soon as i get some as5 should be able to get it a bit higher


----------



## spirit

Such an epic heatsink.  I've got one too, but mine is mounted the wrong way up (see below) because it won't clear my RAM.  

I see you have an Xbox 360 controller for the PC too, Mike.  Same here, only mine is black.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Lol yeh its for my racing games  And stuff like gta/saints row/Just cause.

I wish my case a had a black inside. Then my cables i couldnt hide would look a bit less noticeable.

What case is that btw? Looks awesome.

EDIT: Derp, didnt read your sig  Nice. Is it full or midi.....i cant be arsed googling.


----------



## spirit

Yeah I have the controller mainly for racing games too. Still gotta GRID some day but now I want to save up for some blue cold cathodes for my case.  

The case is an NZXT Lexa S and it is a midi case. It's a good case all in all bar the fact that cable management can be pain as there is very little room between the right side panel and the motherboard tray, which is why my ATX connector has to come over the GPU. :/

This is what the front looks like. It has blue LEDs on it to and they look pretty cool in the dark. 






I have more photos of the PC here.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Its a sexy case. Im thinking about getting a better case but i want a full case just to be like "that guy" that drives a landrover  Theyre expensive though  (and it has to have a side window, look ugly and also be black inside -  can you recommend any  )


----------



## spirit

Well my case is all black inside and has a side window with a blue LED fan in the window, but it's not a full-tower. Midi-tower is big enough usually. The NZXT Phantom in black would be a good choice for you I think, it's just lacking the side window, but I'm pretty sure it's a full tower case. Most full-towers don't tend to have windows.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Dang lol, i may have a look into your one then  What is cooling like inside?


----------



## wolfeking

mikeb2817 said:


> I wish my case a had a black inside. Then my cables i couldnt hide would look a bit less noticeable.



You can fix it with a rattle can. I think it cost me like $20 to do mine, but I got the expensive crap from Advance Auto. 





 is how it turned out. Not too bad. You could probably do better if you tried.


----------



## spirit

Cooling's good. Comes with 4 120mm fans as standard (one intake, one side and two exhaust) and another 120mm can be added if you like. The fans are all molex though I think, so they have to fun to run at full RPM all the time.

Your P182 would look cool with a black interior, Mike. Wolfe's HAF looks pretty sleek with the black interior, and Linkin painted his CM Storm Scout white recently and it looks cool.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

I hate the look of it. Its too plain  (my p182 that is)

I like the really childish, grabbed that shit out of toys r us cases  Like the phantom 
That said im quite into the lexa.


----------



## Jamebonds1

mikeb2817 said:


> Lol yeh its for my racing games  And stuff like gta/saints row/Just cause.
> 
> I wish my case a had a black inside. Then my cables i couldnt hide would look a bit less noticeable.
> 
> What case is that btw? Looks awesome.
> 
> EDIT: Derp, didnt read your sig  Nice. Is it full or midi.....i cant be arsed googling.



You can do spacy paint black inside case as long as there is no hardware inside


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Really :O I thought id just leave everything in there. Make it look better.......

Lol oj, im just trolling yeh i know to take components out 

Im not going to bother anyway. Too much effort for a case id rather get rid of


----------



## spirit

I'd always get the Phantom over the Lexa S if you can afford it. The Lexa S cost me around £60 from eBay in October 2010, but they're really hard to come by these days in the UK. The Phantom is usually around £100.

Cooler Master make some good cases in the £60-100 range. There's the HAF 912, HAF 932, Enforcer and Storm Scout. All good cases!


----------



## SuperDuperMe

It will be a long time before i can afford anything  Im just daydreaming. Damn UK job market. Its impossible round my area for someone my age to get a job. SOooooo many college leavers in the same boat i am in my area.


----------



## Jamebonds1

mikeb2817 said:


> Really :O I thought id just leave everything in there. Make it look better.......
> 
> Lol oj, im just trolling yeh i know to take components out
> 
> Im not going to bother anyway. Too much effort for a case id rather get rid of



Yeah. I like black case.  I love my tower case.  It is cool.   It cost me 90 dollar.  I might will paint my case "NEOFRONTIER"


----------



## spirit

mikeb2817 said:


> It will be a long time before i can afford anything  Im just daydreaming. Damn UK job market. Its impossible round my area for someone my age to get a job. SOooooo many college leavers in the same boat i am in my area.



It's not like the P182 is a "bad case". 

Kinda dreading when I have to get a job, bet it'll take a while before I find one. There's a real shortage at the moment.


----------



## FuryRosewood

kinda curious, why is the p182 bothering you? cable management should be adequate and it has a easy to clean filter? my 1200 is flashy but on the other hand its a pain in the ass to clean...


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Its too plain  Its just a big gun metal grey box. I want a few sharp edges  Something that looks mean.

Cable management is mostly fine im not bothered about that its just the outside looks


----------



## spirit

The Phantom looks awesome. I'd say save up for one of those. Get a black one.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Theres a few i like the looks of. Antec 1200, cooler master storm trooper. And a few others


----------



## M1kkelZR

mikeb2817 said:


> Theres a few i like the looks of. Antec 1200, cooler master storm trooper. And a few others



Corsair Carbide 300R on that list? lol...  Its an epic case, it may be a black metal box. but its a damn sexy black metal box!


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Lol....no sorry, it looks to mature  I need something that looks like a superhero


----------



## Perkomate

My favourite cases at the moment are the Corsair Carbide 500R in white, and the NZXT Phantom in white.
I guess I just have a thing for white cases.
Those, and the Antec Skeleton.


----------



## FuryRosewood

id go after the silverstone cases myself the ones with the 90 degree rotated boards are very nice. flash is ok, but imo its worthless, the silverstones are understated and silent...noise is annoying.


----------



## byteninja2

The silverstone raven is cool and neat, I MIGHT get it. But I will probably get my case I wanted since I got into building pcs, the level 10 gt.


----------



## spirit

byteninja2 said:


> The silverstone raven is cool and neat, I MIGHT get it. But I will probably get my case I wanted since I got into building pcs, the level 10 gt.


The Level 10GT is a good case with lots of nice features; but oh my god is one ugly brute. 

My favourite budget cases is the 300R from Corsair right now, costs £50 or so and is a great all rounder. I'd say if I were going to buy a case for myself I'd probably go for an NZXT Phantom or a Lian-Li PC-K62.


----------



## Jamebonds1

byteninja2 said:


> The silverstone raven is cool and neat, I MIGHT get it. But I will probably get my case I wanted since I got into building pcs, the level 10 gt.





vistakid10 said:


> The Level 10GT is a good case with lots of nice features; but oh my god is one ugly brute.
> 
> My favourite budget cases is the 300R from Corsair right now, costs £50 or so and is a great all rounder. I'd say if I were going to buy a case for myself I'd probably go for an NZXT Phantom or a Lian-Li PC-K62.



Thermaltake is look nice and cool.  I got this tower case because it have USB 3.0.  There isn't a lot of tower case that have USB 3.0 two years ago.


----------



## byteninja2

vistakid10 said:


> The Level 10GT is a good case with lots of nice features; but oh my god is one ugly brute.
> 
> My favourite budget cases is the 300R from Corsair right now, costs £50 or so and is a great all rounder. I'd say if I were going to buy a case for myself I'd probably go for an NZXT Phantom or a Lian-Li PC-K62.


I think the level 10 gt is awesome, I will take recommendations in a few months when I get a new case, as I want other people to call my pc awesome. Maybe a corsair 800?


----------



## spirit

Personally I think the Level 10GT is hideous, but that's just my opinion. The 800D is a nice case.


----------



## byteninja2

I never thought I would be able to say this, but by early next year, I should a pretty awesome build. I will need a full tower if I get a e atx board, which is pretty likely.


----------



## spirit

byteninja2 said:


> I never thought I would be able to say this, but by early next year, I should a pretty awesome build. I will need a full tower if I get a e atx board, which is pretty likely.



Looking forward to build pics.  I remember saying the same about two years ago or so. 

I thought you already had a board? ASUS P8P67?


----------



## SuperDuperMe

The gt10 Looks insane. I really like the looks of it


----------



## Jamebonds1

mikeb2817 said:


> The gt10 Looks insane. I really like the looks of it



Yeah.  Thermaltake making nice tower case.  I like fan case from those brand better than coolermaster.


----------



## spirit

Never really been a great fan of Thermaltake's products myself. I tend to stick to NZXT, Cooler Master, Corsair, Antec and Lian-Li when looking for cases.


----------



## Jamebonds1

vistakid10 said:


> Never really been a great fan of Thermaltake's products myself. I tend to stick to NZXT, Cooler Master, Corsair, Antec and Lian-Li when looking for cases.



I have two coolermaster fan case.  One low-end and one high end.  They're noise at max speed.  But when i have thermaltake fan, it is not really bad noise and i like it.


----------



## byteninja2

vistakid10 said:


> Looking forward to build pics.  I remember saying the same about two years ago or so.
> 
> I thought you already had a board? ASUS P8P67?



I have a board, but when new cpu come out, I will need a new board.


----------



## spirit

byteninja2 said:


> I have a board, but when new cpu come out, I will need a new board.



Hang on I thought you were going for an 1155 processor, right? You know that Ivy Bridge chips will still very likely be current generation come early next year? Does your board support Ivy?


----------



## Ramodkk

Woah, just looked up the Level 10... What kind of monstrosity is that? 

I have tried many different cases: Rosewill, Cooler Master, Thermaltake, NZXT, Antec, GIGABYTE, Foxconn... But after trying Lian-Li, I can safely state that they're the best-built cases around for the price. 

I used to have the PC-7B which I modded (there's a thread for it here) and sold later on, now I have the PC-K7B and feel like (unless I need more room) I won't need an upgrade in a looong time.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

I got ooffered an old pc 65 or 75 or something for a fiver but i didnt go for it as reviews online said heat was a problem with the cases that were so old.


----------



## byteninja2

vistakid10 said:


> Hang on I thought you were going for an 1155 processor, right? You know that Ivy Bridge chips will still very likely be current generation come early next year? Does your board support Ivy?



I didn't say next year. I am getting a i5 3570k in a few weeks. Than, when a new socket comes out, I will get a new board.


----------



## spirit

byteninja2 said:


> I didn't say next year. I am getting a i5 3570k in a few weeks. Than, when a new socket comes out, I will get a new board.



I made this mistake of jumping into new sockets. I went from an 1156 i5 760 to an 1155 i5 2500K back in March, and I love the 2500K and all, but I loved the 760 too. To tell you the truth, I haven't noticed any difference at all really between the two processors. I should have really just saved the money and kept with the 760, because there was nothing really wrong with it - it was still very capable and even had some overclocking potential (but the 2500K is a much better overclocker than the old 760). 

I'd say get the 3570K and stick with it. Don't jump into the next generation socket and CPU, it won't be worth it.


----------



## Jamebonds1

vistakid10 said:


> I made this mistake of jumping into new sockets. I went from an 1156 i5 760 to an 1155 i5 2500K back in March, and I love the 2500K and all, but I loved the 760 too. To tell you the truth, I haven't noticed any difference at all really between the two processors. I should have really just saved the money and kept with the 760, because there was nothing really wrong with it - it was still very capable and even had some overclocking potential (but the 2500K is a much better overclocker than the old 760).
> 
> I'd say get the 3570K and stick with it. Don't jump into the next generation socket and CPU, it won't be worth it.



FYI  there is so much to be improve CPU, GPU, RAM and etc.  It didn't mean it is 2 time better than before.


----------



## Perkomate

bro, that didn't even make sense. 

My theory is to wait 2 or 3 generations to see any noticeable improvement. Sure the benchmarks can be different, but that doesn't mean that you will actually see any difference.

So far i've had a P4, then C2D, now 1155. I may wait for Haswell or the one after it and see how they perform.


----------



## spirit

Jamebonds1 said:


> FYI  there is so much to be improve CPU, GPU, RAM and etc.  It didn't mean it is 2 time better than before.


By upgrading the GPU you often see a bigger than you would by upgrading the CPU. There was quite a big difference between the 760 and the 2500K in the benchmarks; but in the real world they're both pretty much exactly the same.



Perkomate said:


> So far i've had a P4, then C2D, now 1155. I may wait for Haswell or the one after it and see how they perform.


Don't intend on waiting for anything, just upgrade when you feel what you have is getting weak. Before I had the i5 760 I had a Pentium 4 HT! I felt it was kind of time to upgrade.


----------



## 87dtna

The biggest difference in 1156 Lynnfield and 1155 sandy bridge was the temperatures.  Real life speed, yeah not even noticeable really.  And the difference between Sandy bridge and Ivy is even less noticeable and the only reason I upgraded really was for PCIe 3.0 support for the 670.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Perkomate said:


> bro, that didn't even make sense.
> 
> My theory is to wait 2 or 3 generations to see any noticeable improvement. Sure the benchmarks can be different, but that doesn't mean that you will actually see any difference.
> 
> So far i've had a P4, then C2D, now 1155. I may wait for Haswell or the one after it and see how they perform.



I have P4 laptop, I upgrade laptop CPU myselft.  I feel old.  



vistakid10 said:


> By upgrading the GPU you often see a bigger than you would by upgrading the CPU. There was quite a big difference between the 760 and the 2500K in the benchmarks; but in the real world they're both pretty much exactly the same.



Yeah, but it is not 2 time improve and fastest.


----------



## byteninja2

Jamebonds1 said:


> Yeah, but it is not 2 time improve and fastest.




It doesnt make sense, we dont understand what you mean.


----------



## Jamebonds1

byteninja2 said:


> It doesnt make sense, we dont understand what you mean.



I mean, it is not two time improve from old i3 to new i3 sanity.  two time is 2X


----------



## spirit

Here's the Raspberry-Pi with my new acrylic case!


----------



## Jamebonds1

vistakid10 said:


> Here's the Raspberry-Pi with my new acrylic case!



Nice little computer.  where do you find it?


----------



## spirit

It's brand new, it's a computer to help kids program, they're going to introduce it to UK schools hopefully, but they are selling them to the general public. I think I'm the first here on CF to get my hands on one, I'll make a thread about it soon.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Where's the ice cream? lol

Looking good there!


----------



## spirit

The ice cream got melted by it. :/ 

Yeah I'll have a play with it and then make a thread about it as people seem interested and intrigued by it.


----------



## jonnyp11

Jamebonds1 said:


> Nice little computer.  where do you find it?



your case is terrible, it would'a been awesome if it was in a case in the shape of a slice of pie!


----------



## spirit

The bottom half is in the shape of a raspberry.  I'll get some better photos soon. 

The 'pi' bit is not meant to be like a pie you like, it's Pi, the irrational number.


----------



## BurningSkyline

I've been wanting to buy an arduino but I have no idea how to code for it...


----------



## byteninja2

BurningSkyline said:


> I've been wanting to buy an arduino but I have no idea how to code for it...



Yeah, something you have to learn, I guess. I was looking at the audrinos, they are cool. I was so close to ordering a raspberry pie the day it was realeased, but didn't, i would of had to get a hdmi to vga adapter, etc.


----------



## Jamebonds1

jonnyp11 said:


> your case is terrible, it would'a been awesome if it was in a case in the shape of a slice of pie!



My english is poorly.  Can you please tell me what does terrible mean?


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Jamebonds1 said:


> My english is poorly.  Can you please tell me what does terrible mean?


It basically means not good, bad, horrible and others like that.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
In this case your first sentence should be: My English is poor.
You would use poorly in a sentence like: I speak English poorly.
And I did not mean to say that because of your question.


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

Jamebonds1 said:


> My english is poorly.  Can you please tell me what does terrible mean?



Terriable, means bad or not good. Sorry Catmaxx beat me to it.


----------



## Jamebonds1

jonnyp11 said:


> your case is terrible, it would'a been awesome if it was in a case in the shape of a slice of pie!



Your funny lol, but I still like my tower case and it is look nice.  I paid 90 dollar for this tower.  This is only tower with USB as i can find it two years ago.  



MyCattMaxx said:


> Not good, bad, horrible and others like that.





Hyper-Threaded said:


> Terriable, means bad or not good.



Thank guy.


----------



## Thanatos

BurningSkyline said:


> I've been wanting to buy an arduino but I have no idea how to code for it...


I had no programming experience when I got mine and there's thousands of tutorials online. Go for it, buy one. it's a really rewarding experience. You'll figure it out.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

vistakid10 said:


> The bottom half is in the shape of a raspberry.  I'll get some better photos soon.
> 
> The 'pi' bit is not meant to be like a pie you like, it's Pi, the irrational number.


----------



## jonnyp11

Jamebonds1 said:


> My english is poorly.  Can you please tell me what does terrible mean?



sorry, i quoted the wrong person, i meant to quote vista and his raspberry-pie computer, saying it should have been inside a case that looks like pie, get it?


----------



## Jamebonds1

jonnyp11 said:


> sorry, i quoted the wrong person, i meant to quote vista and his raspberry-pie computer, saying it should have been inside a case that looks like pie, get it?



Oh yeah.  I get it.  It trick me pretty well 

PS: Sorry for jump into something like that.  Long story.


----------



## Gun

vistakid10 said:


> Here's the Raspberry-Pi with my new acrylic case!


Awesome! So it really is the size of a credit card.
I like how there's a picture of a Raspberry on the motherboard .


----------



## spirit

S3AnD3 said:


> Awesome! So it really is the size of a credit card.
> I like how there's a picture of a Raspberry on the motherboard .



Yeah it is about the size of a credit card; it's definitely smaller than my mobile phone. 

The bottom of the case is meant to look a bit like a raspberry, hopefully this picture below shows that:






Here are some more shots


----------



## Gun

vistakid10 said:


> Yeah it is about the size of a credit card; it's definitely smaller than my mobile phone.
> 
> The bottom of the case is meant to look a bit like a raspberry, hopefully this picture below shows that:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some more shots


Looks awesome, might end up getting one . Did you purchase yours online?


----------



## spirit

Yeah from RS Components. They may be able to ship you one to Australia.  The cost of the R-Pi was around £25 + VAT (so around £50 once I got the SD card and the HDMI cable and so on).


----------



## Gun

vistakid10 said:


> Yeah from RS Components. They may be able to ship you one to Australia.  The cost of the R-Pi was around £25 + VAT (so around £50 once I got the SD card and the HDMI cable and so on).


Hmm OK. I'll look into it more once I've built my own computer.


----------



## Shane

Just finished installing my new Cpu cooler. 

Stock vs Phanteks PH-TC14PE.
















I know my cable management could be better,But i really cant be bothred with it anymore,It runs cool so that good enough for me.


----------



## spirit

That thing is a beast! Looks epic, Shane! :good:


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Ok so nooby question. Wtf is that raspberry PI thingy ma bob?


----------



## spirit

mikeb2817 said:


> Ok so nooby question. Wtf is that raspberry PI thingy ma bob?



http://www.raspberrypi.org/ it's a small computer intended for schools with the intention that kids program on them in their IT lessons. They're very new at the moment. 

I quite like mine. Over the summer holidays I'll put together a thread all about it.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Sounds awesome. Can it play crysis?........


----------



## spirit

mikeb2817 said:


> Sounds awesome. Can it play crysis?........



Definitely. 1080p maxxed out.  

Joking of course. I think the fact that it runs some sort of Debian is the first problem you'll have trying to get Crysis to work. Second problem is the SD card is only 4GB.  

Nah it's made for programming. Can program in VB.NET now, going to use my R-Pi to learn how to program in Python and possibly C# but I may just use Visual Studio on Windows for C#.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Stupid nooby question. But what does that all mean lol. What does it actually do lol. Like what can you do with it after youve programmed it?


----------



## spirit

mikeb2817 said:


> Stupid nooby question. But what does that all mean lol. What does it actually do lol. Like what can you do with it after youve programmed it?



You make your own programs using the provided software on the Raspberry-Pi. Python, VB.NET and C# are just different languages. My R-Pi runs some flavour of Debian (which in turn is a flavour of Linux I believe) on it, but all the software which allows you to program and code your own applications are installed on it.  

I've been programming in VB.NET for 2 years now on Windows and I've made a few small apps in that time. I've not really had a play with the R-Pi yet, been busy with schoolwork and other things, but over the summer break (in 2 weeks or so) I will play with it and start learning Python.  That's my 'goal' if you like for the summer holidays to stop me getting bored.  I learned VB.NET over the summer holidays when I was 12.


----------



## G80FTW

Yes I need to fix the extra PCI-E power connector so its run through the back of the case too but since my old gfx only had a single power connector needed I didnt feel like routing that one was too excited to get it powered up and gaming:


----------



## Darren

G80FTW said:


>



That makes it kinda look like a mini fridge.


----------



## G80FTW

Denther said:


> That makes it kinda look like a mini fridge.



I cant assure you that your beverages will stay cool, but feel free!


----------



## wolfeking

nice case. Nice setup. but Cables... Looks like a complete lack of any kind of management at all there. I would go crazy with that. I am going crazy as is with mine. Need some conduit and fittings to hide them away nicely. (talking outside the case) 

pic of mine here. Before. The after will come tomorrow and when the 480 comes in. Should be mid next week maybe. Hopefully sooner. 
again, forgive the mess. 









why the side is off in the first place 




whole setup, nicely managed, and slightly changed from last night.


----------



## G80FTW

wolfeking said:


> nice case. Nice setup. but Cables... Looks like a complete lack of any kind of management at all there. I would go crazy with that. I am going crazy as is with mine. Need some conduit and fittings to hide them away nicely. (talking outside the case)



I completely agree. I hate my cable mess. My biggest problem, is that one of my ethernet cables is about 50 feet long and thats just going from my Xbox to my router which is about 3 feet away (all the grey cable to the very right) and I have thought about using zipties to clean it up but this is not a permanent setup so I dont wanna mess with zipties just yet until I get a more permanent entertainment setup.

EDIT:  After looking at the PCI-E cable blocking the number on my gfx it was starting to really bother me. So I did some minor cleaning:


----------



## wolfeking

hmm.. maybe something a little different. There are Velcro cable ties out there that can be used for this. Maybe you could manage them that way?


----------



## FuryRosewood

3M makes cable management ties, however for the most part i just with tiny cables, i do this kinda job to em:






Looks much nicer than the zip ties or other things, tempted to do it to my SATA cables too, their pretty stiff and will hold a form well after being wrapped around


----------



## byteninja2

vistakid10 said:


> You make your own programs using the provided software on the Raspberry-Pi. Python, VB.NET and C# are just different languages. My R-Pi runs some flavour of Debian (which in turn is a flavour of Linux I believe) on it, but all the software which allows you to program and code your own applications are installed on it.
> 
> I've been programming in VB.NET for 2 years now on Windows and I've made a few small apps in that time. I've not really had a play with the R-Pi yet, been busy with schoolwork and other things, but over the summer break (in 2 weeks or so) I will play with it and start learning Python.  That's my 'goal' if you like for the summer holidays to stop me getting bored.  I learned VB.NET over the summer holidays when I was 12.



wow, you didn't know Debian is based off Linux, and you bought a raspberry pi!? :gun: I'm joking  I used to be really into the is environment, I must have tried 8 operating systems on a old Lappy.


----------



## spirit

byteninja2 said:


> wow, you didn't know Debian is based off Linux, and you bought a raspberry pi!? :gun: I'm joking  I used to be really into the is environment, I must have tried 8 operating systems on a old Lappy.



I knew Debian was a sort of Linux before I got the R-Pi.  I don't really know all that much about Linux though. I don't really use it, contrary to my avatar.


----------



## Jamebonds1

vistakid10 said:


> I knew Debian was a sort of Linux before I got the R-Pi.  I don't really know all that much about Linux though. I don't really use it, contrary to my avatar.



Yeah. It is linux program.  I used it a lot.  I can do therminl also.  What kind of linux you have on your R-Pi? Ubuntu?


----------



## byteninja2

He has Debian, squeeze version I'm guessing.


----------



## spirit

Jamebonds1 said:


> What kind of linux you have on your R-Pi? Ubuntu?





byteninja2 said:


> He has Debian, squeeze version I'm guessing.


Yep it's Debian. LDE - Light Desktop Environment. I can put Ubuntu on it if I want. My friends have got themselves Raspberry-Pi's too and one of them runs Ubuntu on his.


----------



## Jamebonds1

vistakid10 said:


> Yep it's Debian. LDE - Light Desktop Environment. I can put Ubuntu on it if I want. My friends have got themselves Raspberry-Pi's too and one of them runs Ubuntu on his.



I know Debian LDE.  They don't using a lot of CPU and RAM.  Ubuntu is good linux OS too.  They also don't using a lof of RAM, like mac.

I used Ubuntu a lot but my SATA hard drive has died so Seagate 500 GB is all i have right now.  

BTW, my computer is one years old


----------



## byteninja2

Well, Ubuntu is getting a lot harder to run on little ram with the newer unity desktop. Turn it to gnome (classic), and you should be able to run it with 512 mb easily. But, if you use a old Ubuntu, like below 8.XX, you run it fine with the raspberry pi, which has 256 mb?


----------



## spirit

Yep my R-Pi has 256MB of RAM.  I'll probably just stick with LDE though as it has all the software pre-installed for programming. May try and run Linux Mint on it later on if it doesn't eat up too much RAM.


----------



## Jamebonds1

byteninja2 said:


> Well, Ubuntu is getting a lot harder to run on little ram with the newer unity desktop. Turn it to gnome (classic), and you should be able to run it with 512 mb easily. But, if you use a old Ubuntu, like below 8.XX, you run it fine with the raspberry pi, which has 256 mb?



Not with new version Ubuntu which is released this years, it is a lot better, and use less RAM and CPU than old version.  Also it depend on some old version.  Like i have some old version which is pretty slowest.  



vistakid10 said:


> Yep my R-Pi has 256MB of RAM.  I'll probably just stick with LDE though as it has all the software pre-installed for programming. May try and run Linux Mint on it later on if it doesn't eat up too much RAM.



Or you can try it out Xubuntu.  They're great and use lowest RAM and CPU.  Xubuntu made from Ubuntu.  Mint is also good linux but sometime small problem.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

My P4.


----------



## Jamebonds1

MyCattMaxx said:


> My P4.



Really?  Not a intel P4?  It look like it is new motherboard to me.


----------



## jonnyp11

MyCattMaxx said:


> My P4.



You sure that's not the 4100/460 computer? what graphics card is that if not?


----------



## MyCattMaxx

jonnyp11 said:


> You sure that's not the 4100/460 computer? what graphics card is that if not?


GTX 260 core 216.


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

> My P4.


Put a core 2 QQUUUAAAAADDD in it  

But you can get core 2 duos and Pentium duel cores for cheap on ebay.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Hyper-Threaded said:


> Put a core 2 QQUUUAAAAADDD in it
> 
> But you can get core 2 duos and Pentium duel cores for cheap on ebay.



Qquuuuuuaaaaaaddddddddddddd hahaha i love it.   It is good CPU from 6 years ago.

Everyone say QQQQUUUUUUUUUUUUAAAAAAAAAADDDDDDDD here


----------



## byteninja2

Jamebonds1 said:


> Qquuuuuuaaaaaaddddddddddddd hahaha i love it.   It is good CPU from 6 years ago.
> 
> Everyone say QQQQUUUUUUUUUUUUAAAAAAAAAADDDDDDDD here



Well, we have been saying that sience vista got his Core 2 QQQQUUUUUAAADDD rig!


----------



## Jamebonds1

byteninja2 said:


> Well, we have been saying that sience vista got his Core 2 QQQQUUUUUAAADDD rig!



Yeah, that's true  

BTW the spell is since, not sience.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Hyper-Threaded said:


> Put a core 2 QQUUUAAAAADDD in it
> 
> But you can get core 2 duos and Pentium duel cores for cheap on ebay.


First you can't get a c2d or a c2q cheap on fleabay.
I have been following the prices for a long time to upgrade my twin Dells.

Second, a P4 board won't support a c2d or q. Especially mine.
Since it is an AMD motherboard.
Third, I know you just wanted to say qqquuuaaaaddd!


----------



## wolfeking

redone with the 2600k that is not right and the 480. 







and your not fooling anyone, that motherboard says "core unlocker" on it. That means it is AMD. Intel never had cores locked to be able to unlock them.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

My P4 is a 4 core Phenom.
And I said it was an AMD in my last post.


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

MyCattMaxx said:


> My P4 is a 4 core Phenom.
> And I said it was an AMD in my last post.



Well when most people say p4 , they mean Pentium 4. And seeing it was a newer ddr3 mobo, it would support newer lga755 cpus.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Hyper-Threaded said:


> Well when most people say p4 , they mean Pentium 4. And seeing it was a newer ddr3 mobo, it would support newer lga755 cpus.
> 
> 
> 
> Defiantly, they put a phenom x6 in a lga 1155 base and some how your motherboard supports it. Think about it.



Some LGA 755 support DDR 2 and DDR3.  AMD CPU can't be put in intel motherboard.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

I wondered how long it would take for someone to realize it was an AMD board.
I thought the cooler would give it away.
I bought it here from JLuchinski about 6 weeks ago.


----------



## spirit

Hyper-Threaded said:


> Put a core 2 QQUUUAAAAADDD in it





Jamebonds1 said:


> Qquuuuuuaaaaaaddddddddddddd hahaha i love it.   It is good CPU from 6 years ago.
> 
> Everyone say QQQQUUUUUUUUUUUUAAAAAAAAAADDDDDDDD here





byteninja2 said:


> Well, we have been saying that sience vista got his Core 2 QQQQUUUUUAAADDD rig!





MyCattMaxx said:


> Third, I know you just wanted to say qqquuuaaaaddd!


YES!!  But you also have to have a full stop after 'Core' and '2'. So it's said Core _<pause>_ 2 _<pause>_ QUUUAAADDD and spelt as Core. 2. QUUAAADDD!

Damn if only I had been on these forums when the Core 2 Quad was a current-generation CPU. :/ I love my Core 2 QUUAADD btw even if it only a Q8300 and doesn't really overclock.

I've been saying it as "Core. 2. QUUAAADDD" ever since I heard about them which was in about 2008/09 I think.


----------



## Jamebonds1

vistakid10 said:


> YES!!  But you also have to have a full stop after 'Core' and '2'. So it's said Core _<pause>_ 2 _<pause>_ QUUUAAADDD and spelt as Core. 2. QUUAAADDD!
> 
> Damn if only I had been on these forums when the Core 2 Quad was a current-generation CPU. :/ I love my Core 2 QUUAADD btw even if it only a Q8300 and doesn't really overclock.
> 
> I've been saying it as "Core. 2. QUUAAADDD" ever since I heard about them which was in about 2008/09 I think.



Curious.  Ever if your current CPU is fast than core 2, why do you like core 2 Quuuaaaaddddd?


----------



## spirit

Jamebonds1 said:


> Curious.  Ever if your current CPU is fast than core 2, why do you like core 2 Quuuaaaaddddd?



Well it came in handy this morning. My 2500K rig wasn't working this morning (faulty RAM DIMM, getting a replacement on Monday for free) so I used the Core 2 Quaaadd rig whilst I figured out what the issue was. 

I like it just because when I first got into computers it was the current generation chip and I wanted one (namely the Extreme QX9650).


----------



## Jamebonds1

vistakid10 said:


> Well it came in handy this morning. My 2500K rig wasn't working this morning (faulty RAM DIMM, getting a replacement on Monday for free) so I used the Core 2 Quaaadd rig whilst I figured out what the issue was.
> 
> I like it just because when I first got into computers it was the current generation chip and I wanted one (namely the Extreme QX9650).



Yeah.  Hard to find stable RAM.  My other two RAM wasn't really stable for overclock.  I have four DIMM.


----------



## spirit

Jamebonds1 said:


> Yeah.  Hard to find stable RAM.  My other two RAM wasn't really stable.  I have four DIMM.



I'm just unlucky with RAM it seems. I buy the DIMMs and at least one fails within 3 or so months of getting and installing it. Easy to replace it though and Novatech have always given me free replacements. RAM seems to be one of the first things to fail in a PC anyway.


----------



## Jamebonds1

vistakid10 said:


> I'm just unlucky with RAM it seems. I buy the DIMMs and at least one fails within 3 or so months of getting and installing it. Easy to replace it though and Novatech have always given me free replacements. RAM seems to be one of the first things to fail in a PC anyway.



I have patroit RAM, it is okay.  Not the best RAM.  What is Novatech?


----------



## spirit

Novatech is the store I bought the RAM (and all of my other components for my PC bar the video card) from. My RAM is G.Skill RipJaws-X 1600MHz.


----------



## Thanatos

vistakid10 said:


> Novatech is the store I bought the RAM (and all of my other components for my PC bar the video card) from. My RAM is G.Skill RipJaws-X 1600MHz.


Might I suggest Crucial? I've had great luck with them, lasted me years.


----------



## G80FTW

Thanatos said:


> Might I suggest Crucial? I've had great luck with them, lasted me years.



Iv had some bad experience with Crucial.  But thats just me. I prefer Corsair myself, never had a problem with their XMP models and they overclock great.


----------



## spirit

Thanatos said:


> Might I suggest Crucial? I've had great luck with them, lasted me years.



Using their memory in the Core. 2. Quuaaddd rig. Working fine. RipJaws-X is good stuff, I just got unlucky. Things like this happen I guess.

I'll get some new shots of the C2Q up soon.


----------



## spirit

Here are some updated shots of the Core 2 Quad rig.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

A mite dusty on the bottom of the case.


----------



## spirit

MyCattMaxx said:


> A mite dusty on the bottom of the case.


...yeah. Can't be bothered to clean it.


----------



## Jamebonds1

I meant my Patriot RAM two out of four isn't really stable for overclock.  Anyway, sometime if you're overclock, it would be short CPU and RAM life.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Thanatos said:


> Might I suggest Crucial? I've had great luck with them, lasted me years.



Well...I don't really like Crucial RAM but it sound okay as i read people's review.  There are chance that some Crucial RAM will failed.  So is my patriot RAM.


----------



## spirit

Jamebonds1 said:


> I meant my Patriot RAM two out of four isn't really stable for overclock.  Anyway, sometime if you're overclock, it would be short CPU and RAM life.



Ah... yeah I did overclock my RAM, only by 48Mhz though and I used the board settings. 

Whad'ya think of the Core 2 Quuaaddd rig then?


----------



## Jamebonds1

vistakid10 said:


> Ah... yeah I did overclock my RAM, only by 48Mhz though and I used the board settings.
> 
> Whad'ya think of the Core 2 Quuaaddd rig then?



It is pretty cool.   What is that panel on top of 5.25 bay?


----------



## spirit

Jamebonds1 said:


> It is pretty cool.   What is that panel on top of 5.25 bay?



It's a fan controller. I only have one fan in that PC plugged in though, and the fan controller doesn't work very well at all. :/

And I know I'm using a "doorstop" power supply in my C2Q rig *hangs head in shame*.


----------



## Jamebonds1

vistakid10 said:


> It's a fan controller. I only have one fan in that PC plugged in though, and the fan controller doesn't work very well at all. :/
> 
> And I know I'm using a "doorstop" power supply in my C2Q rig *hangs head in shame*.



Nice.  I used to have NZXT fan controller but it didn't work very well.  Then i have new fan controller which is connection to my 6 fan with knot control.


----------



## spirit

I don't really tend to bother with fan controllers. I have one in my Lexa S by NZXT but I just plug all the case fans (there are 4 of them) straight into molex because I don't care about noise and I'd rather my PC by cool and loud than hot and quiet. My PC sits on the floor anyway, so noise doesn't affect me, and my hearing's not 100%.

That case for the Core 2 Quad rig by the way is actually older than the CPU, board, RAM, PSU etc. It originally held an Athlon 4400+ and an AMD board and 2GBs of RAM but Dad sold the Athlon stuff and replaced it with the Q8300 and then upgraded to a new whole PC with a 3700 and 32GBs of RAM this year.


----------



## Jamebonds1

vistakid10 said:


> I don't really tend to bother with fan controllers. I have one in my Lexa S by NZXT but I just plug all the case fans (there are 4 of them) straight into molex because I don't care about noise and I'd rather my PC by cool and loud than hot and quiet. My PC sits on the floor anyway, so noise doesn't affect me, and my hearing's not 100%.
> 
> That case for the Core 2 Quad rig by the way is actually older than the CPU, board, RAM, PSU etc. It originally held an Athlon 4400+ and an AMD board and 2GBs of RAM but Dad sold the Athlon stuff and replaced it with the Q8300 and then upgraded to a new whole PC with a 3700 and 32GBs of RAM this year.



Still good case tower?  

PS: I'm glad i'm deaf that i can max fan speed with a lot of noise while bother my roommate


----------



## spirit

Jamebonds1 said:


> Still good case tower?


It's OK I guess. Looks good, but cable management is a pain due to lack of holes in the board tray to route cables through and as the case is made from steel it's heavy. It's an older case at the end of the day I guess.

It went from looking like this at the beginning of May when I got it off Dad...











to this...











...just by changing the power supply and giving the case a good dusting down.

This is what the other side looks like:






Now I've put cables I'm not using there, but there's not really anywhere to route the 24-pin ATX cable really. :/


----------



## Jamebonds1

vistakid10 said:


> It's OK I guess. Looks good, but cable management is a pain due to lack of holes in the board tray to route cables through and as the case is made from steel it's heavy. It's an older case at the end of the day I guess.
> 
> Now I've put cables I'm using there, but there's not really anywhere to route the 24-pin ATX cable really. :/



I notice a wire but still better than nothing and it is strong i think?  I have thermaltake Armor 60A   cable management is okay but still it is clean of wire by side of my motherboard.


----------



## spirit

Yeah the cable management I've got at the moment in that case is pretty much as good as it gets really. The case is strong but it definitely has its flaws. Little things like wires occasionally grinding against the fans and stuff really let the case down. 

My 2500K rig's cable management is better, bar the ATX cable again. :/






I know I've posted that pic of my rig loads of times before but I like it.


----------



## Jamebonds1

It is not bad tower case you got.  

I put ATX cable by hole on right side of case.  Here is how i put it there.  






and on right side of case.


----------



## spirit

I tried putting the cable behind the board tray, it just will not fit. I got it to fit before, but I've since re-arranged all my cables and it just will not fit behind the board now at all.


----------



## Jamebonds1

vistakid10 said:


> I tried putting the cable behind the board tray, it just will not fit. I got it to fit before, but I've since re-arranged all my cables and it just will not fit behind the board now at all.



I know that your case have cable management but it is not really good.  Good for small cable.  I really want Chaser MK-1 but i'm wait for new motherboard or might getting PCI express that connection inside tower.


----------



## spirit

Yeah the cable management features in my case aren't the best. If I were going to buy a new case, I'd definitely get something with better cable management features. Corsair Carbide 300R probably if only had 50 quid to spend, or perhaps an NZXT Phantom if I had a wad of cash to spend.


----------



## Jamebonds1

vistakid10 said:


> Yeah the cable management features in my case aren't the best. If I were going to buy a new case, I'd definitely get something with better cable management features. Corsair Carbide 300R probably if only had 50 quid to spend, or perhaps an NZXT Phantom if I had a wad of cash to spend.



What is quid?


----------



## spirit

Jamebonds1 said:


> What is quid?



British slang for 'pounds' - like how Americans say 'bucks', slang for dollars.


----------



## Jamebonds1

vistakid10 said:


> British slang for 'pounds' - like how Americans say 'bucks', slang for dollars.



Ah okay. I get it.  

Yeah It would be nice if i have a lot of money to spend for new tower case with better cable management.


----------



## dark_angel

Will get a pic up soon but this is my new computer -
Case: Thermaltake Black Dokker
Motherboard: Asus P8H61-MX 
CPU: Intel Core i7 3770K 3.50GHz
RAM: Strontium 2x4GB DDR3 1330
GPU: XFX Radeon HD 6950
Storage: Kingston HyperX 120GB SSD + WD 2TB HDD


----------



## Jamebonds1

dark_angel said:


> Will get a pic up soon but this is my new computer -
> Case: Thermaltake Black Dokker
> Motherboard: Asus P8H61-MX
> CPU: Intel Core i7 3770K 3.50GHz
> RAM: Strontium 2x4GB DDR3 1330
> GPU: XFX Radeon HD 6950
> Storage: Kingston HyperX 120GB SSD + WD 2TB HDD




Isn't that old tower case Black Dokker right?


----------



## wolfeking

as good as it is going to get for now. 














installed the switch. Cables out back of the desk. Sucky management I know. 




so lonely in there. :I


----------



## spirit

I think it looks fine Wolfe, it's better than my cable management!


----------



## wolfeking

its the best I could do without drilling a hole in the wall, which mum said I can't do. I really want to get them out of the way.


----------



## spirit

Is it me or does that CPU cooler look slightly slanted to one side though? Is it meant to be like that? Or is it like that because it were straight and level would it be obstructed by the stick of RAM?


----------



## wolfeking

it is slanted. I am not sure why though. don't really want to try and fix it as it is working now. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## spirit

Yeah if it's cooling your 2600K down fine just leave it.

I've just seen how long that 480 is. Wow! I also see you have to have your PCI express power connectors like mine, going over the top of the card.






It's a bit of an annoyance for cable management but it's only like that because of the way the connectors are placed on the card. Had the connectors on the card been placed the other way up, the cables could have gone underneath the card and it would look better. Is this is the same for your 480 too?


----------



## wolfeking

vistakid10 said:


> Yeah if it's cooling your 2600K down fine just leave it.


Its cooling well. getting 55* at full load except for core three that runs 60* at full load. Don't know whats up with that. 



> I've just seen how long that 480 is. Wow! I also see you have to have your PCI express power connectors like mine, going over the top of the card.


Its only 10" long more or less. There is 10.5" between teh back of the case and the drive cage and its got a little bit of room to spare. 


> It's a bit of an annoyance for cable management but it's only like that because of the way the connectors are placed on the card. Had the connectors on the card been placed the other way up, the cables could have gone underneath the card and it would look better. Is this is the same for your 480 too?


The connectors on the 480 and pointed out away from the motherboard like the 5870. My cables are about 2 inches too short to go through the cable management holes though. Got them running round and under the card to go to the supply. Sucky that it won't fit, but it will work for now.


----------



## spirit

Hmm, looks a lot longer than 10" in those photos! My 5870 is around 11" and as you can see it only just fits into my case with millimetres to spare.

I can get the cables going through the cable management holes, just that because of the way the power connectors on my 5870 are, they have to go over the card. Annoying I think but as my PC lives underneath my desk and I only look at it when I press the power button to turn it on, it doesn't bother me too much.


----------



## wolfeking

it may look longer, but I can assume you with specs, it is 10".


----------



## spirit

Fair does. How hot does it run?


----------



## wolfeking

its running 86* right now with the fan on 100%. If i remove the side panel, the temp drops  to mid 50s. This is idle temp. In game it is a bit higher, mid 90s, mid 70s if I take the panel off.  I think its starved for air with it on, as the fans on the front of the case are not plugged in as the cables are too short to reach the headers.


----------



## 87dtna

wolfeking said:


> it is slanted. I am not sure why though. don't really want to try and fix it as it is working now. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.



You have an ASrock board correct?  Most come with double drilled mounts for 1155/1156 coolers but also 775 coolers which is slightly angled offset.  I'm guessing you used the 775 mount instead of the 1155/1156 mount.


----------



## 87dtna

wolfeking said:


> its running 86* right now with the fan on 100%. If i remove the side panel, the temp drops  to mid 50s. This is idle temp. In game it is a bit higher, mid 90s, mid 70s if I take the panel off.  I think its starved for air with it on, as the fans on the front of the case are not plugged in as the cables are too short to reach the headers.



Dude I really hope you are talking in Fahrenheit and not celsius lol.

If thats celsius, your cooler is not mounted correctly.


----------



## wolfeking

87dtna said:


> Dude I really hope you are talking in Fahrenheit and not celsius lol.
> 
> If thats celsius, your cooler is not mounted correctly.


not the processor. That is the temps of the 480.


----------



## byteninja2

I'm getting ready to a couple mods on my case tomorrow if all goes well. Not really the thread, but oh well.


----------



## wolfeking

87dtna said:


> You have an ASrock board correct?  Most come with double drilled mounts for 1155/1156 coolers but also 775 coolers which is slightly angled offset.  I'm guessing you used the 775 mount instead of the 1155/1156 mount.


Missed this earlier. Don't know how.  The H61DE/S3 is a ASrock, but it only has 4 holes for coolers. The Extreme4 was dual drilled, but not this one.  I might also note that I can not get the little notch to line up with the brace, so that is turning it a little bit.  I might not have it mounted right. Did not read the instructions, which might have something to do with it. But I am getting mid 50*Cs at full load 8 threads, so it is cooling quite well.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

wolfeking said:


> Missed this earlier. Don't know how.  The H61DE/S3 is a ASrock, but it only has 4 holes for coolers. The Extreme4 was dual drilled, but not this one.  I might also note that I can not get the little notch to line up with the brace, so that is turning it a little bit.  I might not have it mounted right. Did not read the instructions, which might have something to do with it. But I am getting mid 50*Cs at full load 8 threads, so it is cooling quite well.


Neither did I.
So far I am quite impressed with the cooling power.


----------



## 87dtna

wolfeking said:


> Missed this earlier. Don't know how.  The H61DE/S3 is a ASrock, but it only has 4 holes for coolers. The Extreme4 was dual drilled, but not this one.  I might also note that I can not get the little notch to line up with the brace, so that is turning it a little bit.  I might not have it mounted right. Did not read the instructions, which might have something to do with it. But I am getting mid 50*Cs at full load 8 threads, so it is cooling quite well.



Yeah somehow I missed that you were talking about the 480.


----------



## wolfeking

some new pics of the setup. Worked on the cable managing.  Sucks, but teh roadrunner internet will not share signal with the switch. It will run the M90 from the switch, but not the desktop. So what I am going to do later is run off mums centry link to run the switch just as before. 

anyway, the pics. 
Whole frontal. Also features backpack on its hanger. 






roadrunner modem.  more or less 20MB download, 2 upload. 








Switch 





cables





more cables 





yet more 





and finally the end of most of the cables 





pretty much leaving it as is more or less for a while.


----------



## Ramodkk

What size monitor is that Dell?


----------



## wolfeking

It is 18" I think. Had it for a while.  Replacing it soon if I can find a really small 1080p or 1200p to replace it.


----------



## 87dtna

wolfeking said:


> .



The Greensboro server is way closer for you, try that one.  Your ping is bad for that test which makes your numbers pretty low, I would guess you have almost the exact same as me if you had a closer server.


----------



## wolfeking

ping goes up for the greensboro server. Speed is up, but so is ping, which is bad, right?


----------



## spirit

A few machines I've owned from years gone by, mostly from 2009/10. 






IBM ThinkPad A31 - Christmas Day 2009. 






ThinkPad bootsplash (Dec 09).






IBM ThinkPad R40 (Dec 09).






A31 and R40 side by side. The R40 died on me shortly before that photo was taken. I took the photo in a desktop wallpaper on the A31.  Shame I've lost the original image.

IBM ThinkCentre A50-8177






Was my main desktop from about 2008 to early 2010 I think. Had a P4 2.8GHz, 2GB DDR RAM, 80GB IDE HDD + 400GB WD SATA HDD, GeForce 6200 graphics. I thought it was awesome back in the day.  No kidding I actually did! 

A31 on a dock which I bought it











There's the A31 with a Fujitsu Esprimo in Feb 2010.

Below is a shot of the HP dx2200 which was the machine I used daily from Jan 2010-Dec 2010 when I first built my custom-built PC. Here it is installing Vista and I think I had just thrown a GeForce 9600 GSO in there ready to be sold to a customer last December.


----------



## voyagerfan99

That's some good wire management Wolfe :good:


----------



## WeatherMan

vistakid10 said:


>



What a FUGLY monitor!


----------



## jonnyp11

my setup sucks, computer is ontop of some boxes cuz the cable is too short, and chair is my be, works ok but not fun getting in and out, gotta spin around on my butt, and the desk is just bad, too small all around really.



(the red is the gpu fan shining through a gap and the mesh)

If i get my hands on a longer cable (hopefully DVI), first thing i'm doing is getting one of those wiring sleeves thingies for all the wires on the monitor, they bugs me, and i hate it being a 19", but it's a few years onld and was like 200 i think and is 1440x900 and had a built in DVD drive and it's really a tv, so it wasn't bad, should prob hook the cable back up but i ain't got no channels so no point


----------



## spirit

Bootup05 said:


> What a FUGLY monitor!



Ah comon' it's not THAT bad.  I'm using it as my second monitor right now, 24" Iiyama E2409HDS is my primary monitor.


----------



## wolfeking

voyagerfan99 said:


> That's some good wire management Wolfe :good:


Really? I thik it sucks, but then again all wires sucks, so yea. 



vistakid10 said:


> A few machines I've owned from years gone by, mostly from 2009/10.


Thinkpads looks cool.  I like the older versions that don't have the touchpads.


----------



## spirit

wolfeking said:


> Thinkpads looks cool.  I like the older versions that don't have the touchpads.


Yeah I think they look pretty cool too. Loved my two ThinkPads before they died once and for all.  My A31 didn't have a touchpad but the R40 did. I believe IBM called the TrackPoint + TouchPad combination an 'UltraNav'.


----------



## wolfeking

Ive had a few thinkpads and most of them just ended up being sold. Solid as tanks they were.  I know I had a R52, and a few pentium 3 ones in the A series, I think the A20m and the like.  They were great.  Wish I still had them.


----------



## spirit

Mine had had years of abuse and hard work before they were given to me; so it's no wonder that eventually the boards in both machines died. I still wish I had mine, had they not died. I preferred the R40 to the A31 (was a slimmer and lighter machine), but the A31 lasted a few months longer.


----------



## wolfeking

The way I see it is that you can only remove so much thickness and weight before you start loosing structural integrity.  The old ones feel a lot stronger, at least compared to the R52.  The M90 is a lot stronger itself than the D630 too.


----------



## spirit

Yeah I do agree with you. The older laptops always seem a lot stronger and a lot more solid than the newer ones. The newer ones seem kind of "cheap and plastic" and a bit flimsy. Some of the best-built laptops I've come across these days are actually Dells.


----------



## wolfeking

From what I have seen, most of the newer laptops are mainly plastic. Flimsy too much for my taste.  But I have not used a new dell.  The D630 is the newest dell I have used, well other than the E series at school, but they feel a bit less stable than the 630.  May be a moot point. Not sure.


----------



## spirit

I've used few of the newer Dell Studios, they're good laptops. They seem a lot more solid than say some of Acer's and HP's offerings.


----------



## wolfeking

Cool, I may look into them. not sure though.


----------



## spirit

Some shots of my PC, sorry they're not the best ever.






















RAM






5870






Cooler


----------



## wolfeking

Looks pretty good.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## spirit

Thanks.  Now deciding whether or not getting another case would be a good idea, I kinda like how my system's interior looks.


----------



## wolfeking

Well, really that is a call only you can make.


----------



## spirit

wolfeking said:


> Well, really that is a call only you can make.



Yeah true. I reckon I may be able to get another 5870 in my case, but I think I may ditch my 5870 CF plans.


----------



## wolfeking

any option you go with really won't be wrong. I personally would stay with CF, but you will get more out of a newer system.


----------



## spirit

I've got a while to decide yet. I'll see what my friend says, he's the one who's potentially buying my case and PSU. He likes my case and I don't really like it, so I told him I'd sell it to him (he's looking for a new case anyway). I like how my system looks inside the case and I like the overall look of the case, but I don't like the cable management.


----------



## wolfeking

cable management is quite hard to get done well, even with a good case.  But I would replace it for a better case.


----------



## spirit

I think I am going to. I bought it when I was like 12 years old and doing my first custom build. I saw it on eBay and it had lots of nice lights on it so I bought it. That's the only reason why. I just so happened to get a case from a quality brand with half-decent cable management, not that I used them. 

This is how my system looked before Christmas:






Looks better now I'd say.


----------



## wolfeking

It does not appear to be a bad case.  
I think that is a lot cooler than what I was doing when I was 12. Back then to me a computer was this big block sitting in the desk that can magically send what I am thinking to people globally.  Know a lot more now.


----------



## spirit

It's not a bad case at all, it's just I will have had it for 2 years by the time I look to sell it and I'd just like something different with some better cable management features.  Got a friend who likes it too and as they're hard to come across these days it seems, may as well make a quick buck.


----------



## Shane

Nice system VistaKid 

Hows that cooler?..remember getting my Arctic Freezer 7 Pro back when i had my E6300 system....kept it very cool and was virtually silent.

I'm going to Water cooling next i think.


----------



## spirit

Hey thanks Shane! 

The cooler's good thanks, cost me something like £17 to buy so for the money it's very good indeed. Keeps my 2500K nice and cool.  I'm idling at around 30-35C and at full load (with a 4.3GHz overclock) it only really reaches 60-65C. Never goes beyond 70C. All in all for the money very good. If I get the Phantom like I'm planning to my temps may be even better, but the Lexa S, which is what I'm using at the moment, does have good airflow. 

Would like to try out something like an H50 in the future, but I think really my Freezer 13 is enough for the time being.


----------



## Shane

vistakid10 said:


> Hey thanks Shane!
> 
> The cooler's good thanks, cost me something like £17 to buy so for the money it's very good indeed. Keeps my 2500K nice and cool.  I'm idling at around 30-35C and at full load (with a 4.3GHz overclock) it only really reaches 60-65C. Never goes beyond 70C. All in all for the money very good. If I get the Phantom like I'm planning to my temps may be even better, but the Lexa S, which is what I'm using at the moment, does have good airflow.



No bad!,These are the idle temps i get with my cooler,I think i could get better temps if i took off the stock thermal paste they gave me with my cooler and put on some AS5 or MX-2. 








vistakid10 said:


> Would like to try out something like an H50 in the future, but I think really my Freezer 13 is enough for the time being.



I would give it some time before buying any Closed loop coolers from Corsair..wait for them to sort out those dodgy pump noise issues,I read somewhere they are going to be releasing some new units soon with this issue fixed and offering people replacements..but you have to pay shipping back to them...which is very poor imo.
I was well disappointing with my H100.


----------



## spirit

Yeah I'm using the stock paste. Seems to do the job and I can't be bothered to remove that cooler and re-install it. It was a pest to install, especially with all 4 RAM bays populated (see the pic I posted of the cooler and the DIMMs, one of the DIMMs only just fits underneath the cooler). 

Here are my temps.






36C at 19% load @ 2.0GHz. Yeah I leave SpeedStep enabled, my overclock is still very stable. Been using this overclock since late March. Not one crash or hitch.


----------



## FuryRosewood

If you get a water loop thats sealed, get the thickest rad you can with high static pressure fans, and you should be golden, problem im having is my back fans are not synced with the front, and i dont get quite as good performance out of the h100 as i think i could.


----------



## wolfeking

just a small update. Got everything sorted for now.  

Before with H61DE/S3 





After 1: Z77 Extreme 4. 




same image, no flash 





in process. Bottom of 212 EVO. No idea why I got this image. 





Finished process for now.


----------



## spirit

Looking pretty sweet there Wolfe with the Extreme4 setup. Wish I could put my cooler the way it's meant to go, but sadly having all 4 RAM bays populated with full-height DIMMs means that can't really happen.

What camera are you using to take the photos by the way?


----------



## wolfeking

its a General Electric J1456W. horrid little camera, and does not cover up my lack of skill very well.


----------



## spirit

Ah. I tend to edit all my photos anyway before I upload them. Usually change the brightness and contrast a bit and then increase the vibrance and saturation. Takes a while editing them all but hey they come out looking better.


----------



## wolfeking

Well I have no idea how to edit, and photoshop is mondo expensive, yes?


----------



## spirit

Yeah Photoshop is expensive, and takes a while to learn how to use. I use Photoshop Extended CS5.1.


----------



## wolfeking

hmm... I wonder if there is something less expensive to edit with?


----------



## Jamebonds1

wolfeking said:


> hmm... I wonder if there is something less expensive to edit with?



That would be photoshop elements or corel paint shop pro.  They're under 100 dollar.


----------



## wolfeking

your joking right.  There is absolutely no way I am paying more than $20 to edit pics.


----------



## itsaferbie

wolfeking said:


> your joking right.  There is absolutely no way I am paying more than $20 to edit pics.



You could always us GIMP. Its a freeware photo editing software.


----------



## wolfeking

Cool and noted.


----------



## jonnyp11

yeah, a google shows gimp seaming to be the best freeware, also, picassa seems more like what you want, says its a simpler one with a great UI

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2371593,00.asp

you can get a good camera for a couple hundred, a DSLR for like 500 and one or 2 hundred buck lenses can go a long ways, our old D70 (like 7 or 800 like 5 years ago) took some great shots and anything new will be as good or better for less.


----------



## wolfeking

I just take pics of my computer and my instruments and junk. I don't think I will be paying 500 for a camera.  Its a bit counter intuitive. Im not a pro. I never will be.  Just like with computers, cars and everything besides flipping burgers.  No need to have the tools if you can't do the job. 

Ill try picassa and see how I can get it to work.  I smell a thread coming.

Edit: don't know my arse from a hole in the ground with it.  I would prefer something that I can just open the pics hot a button and and all edits are done. But I don't rekon such a thing exist.


----------



## jonnyp11

with some programs (the one i know is light room i think it was and it costs a lot too) you can figure out the edits you'll want then save a profile that will automatically do them every time.

Really all you need to know is brightness, contrast, saturation, and sharpness, just play with those for a few mins and once you figure them out you can do a lot to the picture with just them, then use cropping to snip the part you want and it deletes the rest of it.


----------



## wolfeking

Ill try some edits. Maybe. i don't know.  It will be up in PYP soon.


----------



## FuryRosewood

Installed, when it gets crankin...it literally screams (the h100 that is)


----------



## jonnyp11

FuryRosewood said:


> Installed, when it gets crankin...it literally screams (the h100 that is)



Should take a vid, would like to hear what people complain about with those. But really, if the fans are connected to the pump and not to the mobo, then why couldn't the fan plugs be on the radiator and then a wire run down the side of the tubing? would loo a lot neater.


----------



## FuryRosewood

i think the curled wire looks pretty neat myself, also the cpu header for the mobo i have has two seperate fan plugs, kinda neat.


----------



## spirit

Got all 3 of the blue LED fans in my C2Q rig working. Two on the rear one on the front.
















Did it by basically plugging the two rear fans into a temperature gauge which also supported fans. There's nowhere to really mount this gauge, so I leave it sitting at the bottom of the case. As you can see the gauge plugs into a molex connector on the power supply. 

I did it because the CPU hits 80C at full load, and does the graphics card, so I thought if I got all the fans working then my temps would be reduced a bit. Hasn't really reduced my temps at all though, so... yeah. :/


----------



## Perkomate

2006 called, they want the shiny interior back


----------



## G80FTW

This bullcrap. Damn Steam sales made me download 239GB worth of games:


----------



## wolfeking

Did you seriously use that much space on games?


----------



## G80FTW

wolfeking said:


> Did you seriously use that much space on games?



Yea man. The only actual "program" on that drive is Photoshop CS5.1 and thats only 1GB.  GTA4 and Flight Sim X are talking up the most space with 30+GB for GTA4 (backed up) and Flight Sim X is 13GB.  But the best part is my Steam folder:





And thats only with HALF of the games I have in the library installed.

So it looks like I will be replacing my dual western digitals when I replace my SSD.  Probably go in the 3TB range for the HDD.


----------



## wolfeking

you must own steam.  The only game I have installed from steam is MW3 and its like 12Gb I think. 
Origin I have BF3, MOH, BF2, and BF2142 and I think they are using just under 30GB iirc.


----------



## G80FTW

wolfeking said:


> you must own steam.  The only game I have installed from steam is MW3 and its like 12Gb I think.
> Origin I have BF3, MOH, BF2, and BF2142 and I think they are using just under 30GB iirc.




I was gonna tell you my steam account value....but it appears even steam doesnt know. Keeps saying found 0 games and that I have been a member since 1970 (not sure Steam was around in 1970). 

But anyway, I own 109 games.  So Id say thats about $5,000 in games give or take.


----------



## WeatherMan

I sure hope to hell that you have a lot of protection on your account! 

I was pissed when I couldn't get my old account back. I gave it away when I gave up PC Gaming in 2009, and the user who received it somehow got it banned.

I've since tried to contact steam, but the details have been changed, the account is inactive, and I don't know any of my old credit card numbers, the address of my paypal account, or the serial codes from physical games I added.

I'm now out $800


----------



## spirit

Perkomate said:


> 2006 called, they want the shiny interior back



Hahaha, the case is actually older than the hardware inside it. Originally held an X2 4400+ system with a 6800 GT, but was later upgraded to a Q8300 and a 9800 GT. I reckon the case is probably from 2005/06.


----------



## G80FTW

Bootup05 said:


> I sure hope to hell that you have a lot of protection on your account!
> 
> I was pissed when I couldn't get my old account back. I gave it away when I gave up PC Gaming in 2009, and the user who received it somehow got it banned.
> 
> I've since tried to contact steam, but the details have been changed, the account is inactive, and I don't know any of my old credit card numbers, the address of my paypal account, or the serial codes from physical games I added.
> 
> I'm now out $800



Iv had my steam account since 2005, Im never going to let it go. Iv dumped too much money into it to just throw it away.


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

G80FTW said:


> Iv had my steam account since 2005, Im never going to let it go. Iv dumped too much money into it to just throw it away.



I thought 9 games from steam was alot, do you really play them all? You gotta have alot of free time.


----------



## Aastii

Just gonna leave this here









A third of my games installed


----------



## Jamebonds1

G80FTW said:


> Yea man. The only actual "program" on that drive is Photoshop CS5.1 and thats only 1GB.  GTA4 and Flight Sim X are talking up the most space with 30+GB for GTA4 (backed up) and Flight Sim X is 13GB.  But the best part is my Steam folder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thats only with HALF of the games I have in the library installed.
> 
> So it looks like I will be replacing my dual western digitals when I replace my SSD.  Probably go in the 3TB range for the HDD.



I have about 400 GB of video game


----------



## G80FTW

Aastii said:


> Just gonna leave this here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A third of my games installed



Now now, no need to make this a competition 


And yes, I play all the games I currently have installed.  Every now and then I will uninstall games I havent played in a while and then later install them again because I want to play them (like Far Cry or Battlefield 1942).


----------



## Perkomate

This is all .rar files and installation parts for games, all fully installed games are on my SSD






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## spirit

Ummm....






Mostly just installation files for games and some other pieces of software. Mostly games though.


----------



## Aastii

G80FTW said:


> Now now, no need to make this a competition
> 
> 
> And yes, I play all the games I currently have installed.  Every now and then I will uninstall games I havent played in a while and then later install them again because I want to play them (like Far Cry or Battlefield 1942).



Don't make me get all of the drives, that is only steam, doesn't include other games, of which most of my storage is full of, along with all but70 gb of my main drive


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

This is gonna be a backup computer or gift to my brother so we can play some games. I need to order a mobo, I got the money, probably tomorrow. If I get a 9800gt and a power supply, it would be a good computer. Pentium duel core 2.0, overclock it alot, 2gb ddr2 ram, 500gig hdd. Im also going to de-brand the case. Fill in the floppy bay cover and paint the front gloss black.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Hyper-Threaded said:


> This is gonna be a backup computer or gift to my brother so we can play some games. I need to order a mobo, I got the money, probably tomorrow. If I get a 9800gt and a power supply, it would be a good computer. Pentium duel core 2.0, overclock it alot, 2gb ddr2 ram, 500gig hdd. Im also going to de-brand the case. Fill in the floppy bay cover and paint the front gloss black.



Or you can trying getting 260 GTX for cheap


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

Jamebonds1 said:


> Or you can trying getting 260 GTX for cheap



Yea, any older cheap card will do  Should make my brother happy, hes using a pentium 4 tower, dell optiplex 280. Its garbage.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Hyper-Threaded said:


> Yea, any older cheap card will do  Should make my brother happy, hes using a pentium 4 tower, dell optiplex 280. Its garbage.



Yeah. I don't like Dell since it won't allow me to using my own power supply.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

G80FTW said:


> I was gonna tell you my steam account value....but it appears even steam doesnt know. Keeps saying found 0 games and that I have been a member since 1970 (not sure Steam was around in 1970).
> 
> But anyway, I own 109 games.  So Id say thats about $5,000 in games give or take.


The internet as we know it wasn't even around then.
Nobody had personal computers back then either.
Pong didn't come out until 1972.


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

I got a power supply with a 14amp (168watt) second 12v rail, a 9800gt has a tdp of 106w, I feel I bytellninga moment coming, lol. Ill buy a new power supply.


----------



## Jamebonds1

MyCattMaxx said:


> The internet as we know it wasn't even around then.
> Nobody had personal computers back then either.
> Pong didn't come out until 1972.



Oh surely, there is computer long ago.  The first computer game with vector display in 1950, first personal computer in 1965 and first internet in 1960s.  There is a lot of history from wikipedia.  For oldest internet in about 1980s, it can take about one hours to download the small picture.  



Hyper-Threaded said:


> I got a power supply with a 14amp (168watt) second 12v rail, a 9800gt has a tdp of 106w, I feel I bytellninga moment coming, lol. Ill buy a new power supply.



ouch.  Not good   I'm pretty sure that bytellninga wouldn't come back or something.


----------



## G80FTW

Jamebonds1 said:


> Oh surely, there is computer long ago.  The first computer game with vector display in 1950, first personal computer in 1965 and first internet in 1960s.  There is a lot of history from wikipedia.  For oldest internet in about 1980s, it can take about one hours to download the small picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ouch.  Not good   I'm pretty sure that bytellninga wouldn't come back or something.



I believe it was Tim Sweeny who said the internet was invented in 1969, but was not put into practical use until the 80s.


----------



## spirit

Hyper-Threaded said:


> I got a power supply with a 14amp (168watt) second 12v rail, a 9800gt has a tdp of 106w, I feel I bytellninga moment coming, lol. Ill buy a new power supply.



Should be perfectly fine for a 9800 GT.  Joking of course, get something better.

I have a 9800 GT in my Core. 2. QUUAADD rig. Mine is the "power efficient" one so it doesn't need a 6-pin PCI Express power connector. Decent card, even plays Dirt 3 at high at 1280x1024 with a good FPS.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

So with my psu recently blowing up i took th eopportunity to get my wires in my case sorted. I think i did an ok job. Shame the interior isnt black it would look much better.


----------



## spirit

Looks pretty good Mike. Are you going to get a new PSU soon?


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Nope lol. Im broke. But iv got 3 job interviews in the next couple of weeks  (well 2 apprenticeships and one job)

All in the Social Housing sector so im pretty psyced 

My first apprenticeship offer is for investment and regenration/customer services officer. If i get taken on properly into a job in investment and regen thats a 30k a year job so im hoping i do well enough in the apprenticeship to be taken on


----------



## spirit

Good luck!  30k a year sounds good!


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Yep lol, it means i can finally get an upgrade on my gpu/cpu and PSU now that thats gone 


(thinking about it though, that means a new mobo/ram/windows so i may as well just buy a new pc if i get taken on )


----------



## spirit

Hahaha.  I'll be the first to spec you a build if you get taken on.

Going to put my specs back in my signature I think.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Lol im hoping for a 2500k gtx 580 minimum if i get taken on  but thats providing they give me an officer post rather than just admin  Iv got a lot to prove to make that happen


----------



## spirit

Well I wish you the very best of luck. The 2500K's an awesome processor, got one myself.  That paired with a GTX 580 and other good stuff should last you for quite a long while!


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Jamebonds1 said:


> Oh surely, there is computer long ago.  The first computer game with vector display in 1950, first personal computer in 1965 and first internet in 1960s.  There is a lot of history from wikipedia.  For oldest internet in about 1980s, it can take about one hours to download the small picture.





> The first successfully mass marketed personal computer was the Commodore PET introduced in January 1977


PC's didn't really take off til the 80's.
Early internet was for the military only then later a couple of universities linked themselves together.
The internet as we know it now didn't start until late 80's.


----------



## Shane

mikeb2817 said:


>



Looks very nice and tidy Mike. 

Is that OCZ Gold series ram?..i had some of that in my Q6600 rig it was good stuff.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Its like a camo patter on it so not a clue what it is


----------



## Shane

mikeb2817 said:


> Its like a camo patter on it so not a clue what it is



Ah,Not Gold series then...Its a shame OCZ DDR3 memory was not so good,Their DDR2 was.

Good luck with the Jobs btw.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Thanks. Hopefully they work out well


----------



## wolfeking

did not do much. Just turned my fron't fans to blow the same direction (dropped GPU to 41* idle from 50*), turned the HSF the right way round, and redone the cables at the bottom of the board. Not much at all.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Looks good, wolfe.
Glad to hear you got the temp lower too.


----------



## Machin3

I was going through my albums today and came across some of the pc's that I had built in the past. It cool to see what I've used in the past and where I am with builds today. Check it out!

*First computer built like 6 years ago: (Q6600, It was first a 880GT, then 9800gtx+ and then a GTX285, 1000W PSU, 780i) You can tell my n0obness because of all the bright colors *






*Then it was the all-black build (Intel 750 i5, P55 w/ gtx285):*






*Then the Antec Black Widow build (EVGA Classified, i7 950, ATI 5850):*










*And then some random build i had:*






*And finally it all brought me to this:*






I'll probably be changing the card in the current one soon to crossfire cards.


----------



## G80FTW

MyCattMaxx said:


> PC's didn't really take off til the 80's.
> Early internet was for the military only then later a couple of universities linked themselves together.
> The internet as we know it now didn't start until late 80's.



I think personal computers started to take off more in the early 90s. Because in the 80s they were still rather expensive and it was mostly just businesses that had them.  At least, thats how it was around here....  I remember we didnt get a PC until 1996 but I remember before that I would go to a friends house just to play Doom on his PC and I thought it was the coolest thing in the world


----------



## spirit

Nice PCs and pics there Machin3, here's an evolution of my PC...

December 2010/January 2011 - first build. Also could tell I was n00b because of all the lights. 






Literally no cable management at all, I just dumped everything in the case.

Then I replaced the crappy GT 220 with a GTS 450 which was a great card for the money and tidied up the cables a bit and it ended up looking like this:






(That's about October 2011)

Then I did more cable management once I had got myself a new power supply this February:






Shortly afterwards the Foxconn board died, so I picked up a second hand ASUS P7P55D-E on eBay for about £90. This was one of my favourite builds:






Then I decided to upgrade to LGA 1155 in March so I sold the i5 760 and the P7P55D-E and the RAM and the graphics card on eBay and got myself what's in my sig now instead. 











So there's been about 3 different builds in one PC over the course of about 18 months.


----------



## Machin3

Nice man. Looks pretty sweet now. I was thinking about getting the same card you have and CF-ing them. But the build you have now is sweet. We all go through that phase in our first build where we think neon lights are awesome lol.


----------



## spirit

Machin3 said:


> Nice man. Looks pretty sweet now. I was thinking about getting the same card you have and CF-ing them. But the build you have now is sweet. We all go through that phase in our first build where we think neon lights are awesome lol.



Thanks!  I'm actually looking at changing my case and power supply in around October time  because I've got a friend eyeing my current case and PSU and I'd like something different. I've got my eye on the Fractal Design Define R3 right now, looks like a really nice case (I'd go for the Silver Arrow one) and should fit two 5870s easily I reckon.

I very may well up end up getting another 5870 and CrossFiring it once I've got my new PSU and case. If I do I'll let you know what the performance is like, but a single 5870 is plenty for me right now.


----------



## FuryRosewood

ill have to find some pics of my own hardware installs, though i think most of em were on my old phone...dont have those handy...


----------



## Machin3

vistakid10 said:


> Thanks!  I'm actually looking at changing my case and power supply in around October time  because I've got a friend eyeing my current case and PSU and I'd like something different. I've got my eye on the Fractal Design Define R3 right now, looks like a really nice case (I'd go for the Silver Arrow one) and should fit two 5870s easily I reckon.
> 
> I very may well up end up getting another 5870 and CrossFiring it once I've got my new PSU and case. If I do I'll let you know what the performance is like, but a single 5870 is plenty for me right now.



Nice that should look pretty sweet when you transfer over everything. I was thinking on that 5870, I kinda wish they had the 4GB version readily available on ebay or something. But I figured that I would sell my WC'd card now and dedicate the WC-ing just for the cpu and overclock the crap out of it on 3 radiators.


----------



## Jamebonds1

I'm very noob when i have a lot of light


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

Well when I find my sd card ill get some more, heres my $5 dell gx280 with a 2.8ghz p4 and 1gb ram. And my free laptop, 1gb ram and 1.6ghz celeron. Compaq. I sold both, I really wish I held onto the laptop, I liked it.     





[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/577/1023911.jpg/]
	
 Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]  







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]  






[/URL[/IMG]  

I hate imageshack.  

And I found a pic of my first pc, it was $5, ive come along way. P4, 1.5gb ram, 40gb hdd, gf6200.


----------



## Machin3

Jamebonds1 said:


> I'm very noob when i have a lot of light



I'm not saying very no0b or anything like that, its not to offend anyone :/ I just feel like when people start off on their first build, they tend to think lighting with neons and what not is the best thing ever. As time goes by it seems people start to make their rigs look sleek and cut down on the lighting and stuff like that. I know I used to be there at one point when I started my first build so forgive me if I offended you.


----------



## spirit

Machin3 said:


> Nice that should look pretty sweet when you transfer over everything. I was thinking on that 5870, I kinda wish they had the 4GB version readily available on ebay or something. But I figured that I would sell my WC'd card now and dedicate the WC-ing just for the cpu and overclock the crap out of it on 3 radiators.


4GB 5870? Mine's only 1GB and they all are I think apart from the Eyefinity 6 Edition which was 2GB. I haven't seen any 4GB 5870s about? 

Looking forward to getting the new case. I know the R3 looks like a box, but it looks sleeker than the NZXT Phantom and it's a lot cheaper too. 



Machin3 said:


> I'm not saying very no0b or anything like that, its not to offend anyone :/ I just feel like when people start off on their first build, they tend to think lighting with neons and what not is the best thing ever. As time goes by it seems people start to make their rigs look sleek and cut down on the lighting and stuff like that. I know I used to be there at one point when I started my first build so forgive me if I offended you.


It is very true that people usually start off by covering their PCs in lights and LEDs, I did, and my friends did too. I don't really care about LEDs now but I still like to have them.


----------



## wolfeking

I have never wanted to put LEDs on a case. My very first self assembled one had 1 blue LED fan, but that is what the case came with. Not Like I was looking for LEDs. they are flashy and draw too much attention.


----------



## salvage-this

I had some LED fans in my first case but when I switched to the 800D I just have a while LED strip around the outside to give off a nice glow.  Looks really nice IMHO.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Im just going to come out and say it. I think LED's are cool as hell and the only reason i want to get a new case is for MOARRRRRRRRRRR LED's (i dont have any at the moment as my case has no windows or anything like that)


----------



## carter383

*the ultimate case*










this is a custom built case the computer is built under a glass screen 
the monitor will rise up and down out of the desk on weights

 here are the specs
cpu:  intel core duo
memory: 2043mb
os: ubuntu 11.10
hdd: 500gb
dvd rw drive
card reader
4 external usbs and 4 internal usb 
graphics cardny geforce 9600
wifi card: netgear wg311
motherboard: intel desktop board dg965wh  

 i know the specs rubbish but i think the case makes up for spec 

please view my blog 
http://the-ultimate-tech-blog.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Shane

I like that,Quite nice...i would have probably sunk in the switches though into their boxes that's holding them so they are not sticking out so much.

Whats that on the left upper side by the Hard Drives?

Please don't keep creating threads in different though sections showing this.
Ive deleted the other three threads,Its fine in here.


----------



## carter383

Nevakonaza said:


> I like that,Quite nice...i would have probably sunk in the switches though into their boxes that's holding them so they are not sticking out so much.
> 
> Whats that on the left upper side by the Hard Drives?
> 
> Please don't keep creating threads in different though sections showing this.
> Ive deleted the other three threads,Its fine in here.





thanks 
you are right about the sockets but i was a bit tight for space
on the left side are several dead pcb's  
iv create 1 new tread on "desktop computers" can we leave that one on the computer forum thanks
o and sorry for spamming


----------



## Shane

carter383 said:


> thanks
> you are right about the sockets but i was a bit tight for space
> on the left side are several dead pcb's
> iv create 1 new tread on "desktop computers" can we leave that one on the computer forum thanks



No there's no need to keep creating threads when its already posted here for everyone to see,I have deleted "Again" the thread in Desktop computers.
Please do not create any more threads on this.


----------



## voyagerfan99

mikeb2817 said:


> Im just going to come out and say it. I think LED's are cool as hell and the only reason i want to get a new case is for MOARRRRRRRRRRR LED's (i dont have any at the moment as my case has no windows or anything like that)



After you get your first computer decked out in LED's it gets old. My current PC (second one I built) has subtle LED lighting from the fans. It's not crazy bright like my first case was.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Mines going to be like an amsterdam red light district .

Eventually.

I still have that childish mentality of..."ooooooooh shiiiiiiny"


----------



## ScottALot

That desk rig reminds me of:


----------



## voyagerfan99

Me gusta


----------



## MyCattMaxx

carter383 said:


>


Looks nice, but it looks like you didn't leave any air ventilation around your HDD.
I'd be keeping an eye on the temps.


----------



## carter383

thanks maxx il keep an eye on the temp


----------



## Perkomate

perhaps for the next mod for that desk PC you could paint the HDD and disk drive cases black? Not sure how you'd go about it while keeping warranty/not painting things you don't want, but still.


----------



## Russ88765

Whoa that desk computer is awesome! I'd love to learn how to do something like that! Talk about a desktop!


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Russ88765 said:


> Whoa that desk computer is awesome! I'd love to learn how to do something like that! Talk about a desktop!


It's not hard to do, just time consuming to build it.


----------



## jonnyp11

Looks like just a normal desk, the parts, a drill, and a few pieces of wood for the walls and a glass top.


----------



## carter383

the desk i put together my self it took 6 months. its a lot more than some wood there's grounding, cooling and the look of it to think about. anyway thanks for all your comments about my desk


----------



## spirit

Just finished re-building this baby. 



























More pics and re-build information/progress can be found in this thread.


----------



## Ankur

Nice re-build Vista, even good shots, the quality is amazing, you used your Fuji Film Camera??


----------



## spirit

Ankur said:


> Nice re-build Vista, even good shots, the quality is amazing, you used your Fuji Film Camera??



Thanks.  Yes I used my S4000 and edited the photos very slightly on Photoshop, I mean just bump the contrast up by a few percent and add the borders. That's all I did. Used manual settings on the camera too, not automatic.


----------



## G80FTW

Updated pics of my rig since I moved it in the living room for now as I will be remodeling some rooms in my house for a bit.


----------



## spirit

I love the Fractal case, so sleek and stylish and discrete.


----------



## linkin

And also a pic of something I picked up a while ago:


----------



## 87dtna

Very nice


----------



## linkin

87dtna said:


> Very nice



Danke schön


----------



## Jamebonds1

This is my new motherboard with i3 Sandy Bridge. SATA wire look better and clean.


----------



## wolfeking

glad to see you running again. THough sad to see that you can't overclock now. 

How are you liking the UD3H?


----------



## Jamebonds1

wolfeking said:


> glad to see you running again. THough sad to see that you can't overclock now.
> 
> How are you liking the UD3H?



It is pretty good and more stable than my old computer.  Yeah. I noticed i can't overclock that much.  How do you know that?


----------



## wolfeking

its not a k series and is a sandy bridge processor. Much above 108 base clock and you BSOD. I can't do more than 102 base clock on mine.


----------



## spirit

Jamebonds1 said:


> This is my new motherboard with i3 Sandy Bridge. SATA wire look better and clean.
> 
> <photo here>


Cable management!! lol


----------



## wolfeking

there may not be room for it in the back of his case. It looks like its pretty tight between the case panel and the motherboard panel.


----------



## spirit

If he got rid of some of those fans he'd have way less cable clutter.


----------



## wolfeking

fans make the world go round though.  I have 6 in my case.  

It might be better too if he used some zip ties on them.  one bundle looks better than 50 trillion wires in all directions every time.


----------



## spirit

Hmm true I have 4 in my case (not including the fan on the PSU, graphics card and CPU cooler).

Yeah I think zip-tying them would be his best bet.


----------



## wolfeking

well I don't count them. If I did, it would be 9 fans.  

Yep, zip ties can fix everything. That is when bondo and duct tape won't.


----------



## spirit

Duct tape works! 







Just doesn't look as pretty. 

Anyway, another suggestion for Jamebonds would be to route some of fan cables actually directly behind the motherboard, in between the board and the tray. The fan cables are so thin you should easily be able to do that.


----------



## wolfeking

jason, hate to break it to you, but that is box tape.   Duct tape is chrome coloured and shiny. Well the original is anyway. http://www.google.com/imgres?q=duct...=150&start=0&ndsp=23&ved=1t:429,r:9,s:0,i:169 for example.


----------



## spirit

wolfeking said:


> jason, hate to break it to you, but that is box tape.   Duct tape is chrome coloured and shiny. Well the original is anyway. http://www.google.com/imgres?q=duct...=150&start=0&ndsp=23&ved=1t:429,r:9,s:0,i:169 for example.



Hahaha yeah I know it's parcel tape, works fine here though. I didn't have any duct/gaffer tape on me so I had to just use parcel tape.


----------



## Jamebonds1

wolfeking said:


> its not a k series and is a sandy bridge processor. Much above 108 base clock and you BSOD. I can't do more than 102 base clock on mine.



Yeah. It getting to be voltage and base clock issued, but i'm not sure.  

Plus, one thing really cool is i can switch different BIOS.  main or backup.  



spirit said:


> Cable management!! lol





spirit said:


> Hmm true I have 4 in my case (not including the fan on the PSU, graphics card and CPU cooler).
> 
> Yeah I think zip-tying them would be his best bet.





wolfeking said:


> well I don't count them. If I did, it would be 9 fans.
> 
> Yep, zip ties can fix everything. That is when bondo and duct tape won't.



Lol.  I used cable ties


----------



## spirit

Jamebonds1 said:


> Lol.  I used cable ties


Cable ties are boring, why use them when you can just break out the DUCT TAPE??


----------



## Darren

Zip ties are the best idea. Tape just seems like a no no. Although my wireless adapter is taped to my desk so it doesn't get pushed off.  Super old desk so there's going to be a duct tape mark there forever.


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> Cable ties are boring, why use them when you can just break out the DUCT TAPE??



Lol.  I don't really like duct tape on my computer that much since it will leave sticker on steel plate.


----------



## spirit

Denther said:


> Zip ties are the best idea. Tape just seems like a no no. Although my wireless adapter is taped to my desk so it doesn't get pushed off.  Super old desk so there's going to be a duct tape mark there forever.



Yeah I was joking lol, cable ties are the best for the interior of the case, but if you have to you can use tape behind the motherboard tray like I did with the C2Q machine above.


----------



## spirit

Been rebuilding this PC today.





















Ah yes, my favourite way of securing cables!


----------



## linkin




----------



## WeatherMan

Nice case! How much did that set you back?


----------



## Shane

Received my GTX670 today,Off to work soon so wont be able to try it out until i get back. 

Sorry about the pics,Really could do with getting a decent Camera!


----------



## Ramodkk

I was about to say, that case looks small! But I think it's just the behemoth cooler that makes the case look small


----------



## Jamebonds1

ramodkk said:


> I was about to say, that case looks small! But I think it's just the behemoth cooler that makes the case look small



I don't think it is small case.  It is E-ATX case tower if i correct.


----------



## spirit

Jamebonds1 said:


> I don't think it is small case.  It is E-ATX case tower if i correct.



It's a midi-tower so I doubt it's E-ATX.


----------



## linux992

My new build. Just waiting on my ram to arrive. Love the case's cable management. Probably the best in the business.


----------



## wolfeking

Linux, What case is that? 

Linkin, How are you liking your case? I love the olive drab look.


----------



## spirit

One thing I do love about the SilentPro PSUs is the cables themselves - thin and black - why can't all manufactures do that? Would make cable management so much easier and the cables look way better too!


----------



## claptonman

wolfeking said:


> Linux, What case is that?
> 
> Linkin, How are you liking your case? I love the olive drab look.



Believe it is the Corsair 600T in white.


----------



## wolfeking

aye, expensive that is.  But so is the C70 mil spec.  But with better cable management. Though it may be better to get a good looking case and mod it for cable management the way I want to.  don't quite know yet.


----------



## Shane

spirit said:


> It's a midi-tower so I doubt it's E-ATX.



Yeah its a Midi Tower 

As for my GTX670,Performs so much better in BF3...Everything maxed to Ultra settings in BF3 1920X1080 120Hz refresh!


----------



## linkin

Nevakonaza said:


> Yeah its a Midi Tower
> 
> As for my GTX670,Performs so much better in BF3...Everything maxed to Ultra settings in BF3 1920X1080 120Hz refresh!



Nice! 120hz screen is next on my list. 670 is a great performer as well, can run 4xMSAA now


----------



## Shlouski

Ive been busy building a new gaming room in my garage and ive more or less finished my setup, apart from some cables here or there to improve connectivity. Ive put up a plasterboard partion, with a door, separating the room from rest of the garage. Ive insulated all the walls and the ceiling has been soundproofed. Knocked through the wall into another section of the garage, which leads right to an outside door, which is good incase of fire. Theres also a bathroom down here aswell, which was already install when i moved in, but was never really used, so ive needed to renovated that too. Ive installed a nice wall airconditioning unit, which is capable of maintaining the room temperature at 21c, with all the computers on (if i really wanted to be that cold lol). Im also in the process of finishing a ventilation system, which brings air directly from outside, which when turned on (speed can be controlled) is capable of completely removing the air out of the room 5 times every hour (320m3/hr). I would also like to thank my nextdoor neighbour antonio, who is a builder, for advising me .

Anyway heres some pics:





I added new screen which is not in these pics:




Projector screen down:


----------



## spirit

Love the black NZXT Phantom! It all looks really good though!


----------



## WeatherMan

Nevakonaza said:


> Yeah its a Midi Tower
> 
> As for my GTX670,Performs so much better in BF3...Everything maxed to Ultra settings in BF3 1920X1080 120Hz refresh!



Is there much difference in price between 60Hz & 120Hz monitors?


----------



## claptonman

Bootup05 said:


> Is there much difference in price between 60Hz & 120Hz monitors?



I've never personally tried it, but I heard it works wonders. At 60hz without Vsync, anytime your FPS goes over 60, it usually screens tears because its over your refresh rate. 120hz eliminates that for the most part. For first person shooters, its the way to go. I'm also looking at some now.


----------



## linux992

spirit said:


> One thing I do love about the SilentPro PSUs is the cables themselves - thin and black - why can't all manufactures do that? Would make cable management so much easier and the cables look way better too!


That's what I really like too. Plus the one I have is modular so I don't have a bunch of extra cables that I don't need.  
claptonman is right its a Corsair 600t in white.


----------



## Virssagòn

This is my rig.
I just rebuild it and tried to make the cable management a bit more arranged.
I also installed my new cooler, the silver arrow sb-e. The cooler does his job very well, I had to raise him a bit for my ram so it was difficult to get the iron bars in the holes. But the result may be here!




















































































that was my album xD
what do you think of my rig?
My second card is in my brothers pc, I had microstutter and removed it....


----------



## spirit

Very nice! But Rob, I don't think your CPU cooler is big enough.  

Looks sweet and the cable management is pretty good!  Did you buy it all pre-assembled or did you assemble it all yourself?


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> Very nice! But Rob, I don't think your CPU cooler is big enough.
> 
> Looks sweet and the cable management is pretty good!  Did you buy it all pre-assembled or did you assemble it all yourself?



I've this pc now a year, I had it pre-assembled but I replaced much parts. 2 days ago I rebuild it because I had to take off the mobo to install the cooler, so I did the cable management with it. 
I'm very proud .
The only thing I did wrong is the thermal paste I think, I did a little more then a grain, but it cools good. So no problem.
I got my pc now for half a day driving on 4.5ghz with idle temps like 30-33°C and stressed 55-60°C. The voltages are now okay, they don't go above 1.314 anymore.

Btw: you saw my gaming mouse?


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> Very nice! But Rob, I don't think your CPU cooler is big enough.



Yeah I know it's only a small one 
Maybe I gonna buy a 3th fan for the left side 
I was planning to place my old cpu-cooler on my case and let it blow cold air into the pc like a normal fan ;D


----------



## spirit

Your gaming mouse doesn't look like much of a gaming mouse to me!


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> Your gaming mouse doesn't look like much of a gaming mouse to me!



you ever heard of sarcasm? 
my old mouse his cable was broke.
And second reason is that I don't like gaming mouses 
give me a good simple mouse and I'm happy with it ;p


----------



## spirit

Yeah I knew you were being sarcastic!


----------



## tremmor

Looks good also here. Suggest sliding your monitors over slightly and getting it off the floor. It will clog.


----------



## Virssagòn

lol, placed the stock cooler on the left side. Now it cools the air that comes in the case to the cpu


----------



## Jamebonds1

I just order XFX 7770 black edition.  I will post when i have it. It will be going to be crossfire


----------



## wolfeking

not to say it is a bad decision, but would it not have been a complete better option to just go to a 7870 in the future. Should be about the same price, yes?


----------



## 87dtna

$40 less for 7770 xfire, but 7870 is totally worth it.  A single card is always the way to go IMO.


----------



## wolfeking

okay, I was not really looking at prices when I was figuring. So that makes it, like $130 instead of $150 each?  but a 7870 would be completely better in every way most likely.


----------



## Jamebonds1

wolfeking said:


> not to say it is a bad decision, but would it not have been a complete better option to just go to a 7870 in the future. Should be about the same price, yes?





87dtna said:


> $40 less for 7770 xfire, but 7870 is totally worth it.  A single card is always the way to go IMO.





wolfeking said:


> okay, I was not really looking at prices when I was figuring. So that makes it, like $130 instead of $150 each?  but a 7870 would be completely better in every way most likely.



It is possible that 7870 is down price in few years later like 6850 is 130 dollar and it use 90 watt.  I have to start with 7770 since i want to have low power consumption.  Black edition is factory overclock.  7770 is reason for good energy savor and is 15 watt less than my 9600 GT.  I paid 150 dollar for it.  I'm going getting new PSU and video card crossfire in future.  Also what does IMO mean?


----------



## wolfeking

it means "in my opinion".  And as far as I can tell, they are all 1GHz, at least the ones on newegg.  Overclocking does not really help graphics performance anyway.  Running a 250 MHz overclock on my 480 only nets me about 7 extra frames in BF3. But I am running 125+ frames anyway, so not really worth the energy to do.


----------



## Jamebonds1

wolfeking said:


> it means "in my opinion".  And as far as I can tell, they are all 1GHz, at least the ones on newegg.  Overclocking does not really help graphics performance anyway.  Running a 250 MHz overclock on my 480 only nets me about 7 extra frames in BF3. But I am running 125+ frames anyway, so not really worth the energy to do.



That's true.  It is not much better but it should play Crysis 2 well at high setting.  Work better for AutoCAD.  Plus, I'm plan to getting another 7770 for crossfire later, but i need 650 Watt PSU first.  It is much better than 9600 GT.


----------



## wolfeking

in my experience a Nvidia card runs much better with CAD than AMD, but I have not tried the new ones either.  But Best of luck to you with it.


----------



## Jamebonds1

wolfeking said:


> in my experience a Nvidia card runs much better with CAD than AMD, but I have not tried the new ones either.  But Best of luck to you with it.



As student, I was in drafting technology class and I use workstation computer to do AutoCAD.  It have ATI FirePro 2400 and Intel Core 2 Quad so it is much better than workstation NVS video card.  I really hate NVS more than my 9600 GT if i do video edit.


----------



## wolfeking

I am not seeing a data sheet with exact specs on that card, but the NVS is the low end. The NVS135 for example is a 8400 GT.  The FX and Quadro 1000-6000 lines are the upper ranges (FX 2500 is a 7900 GTX) and they flat kick AMD arse with modeling. The FX2500m I have will model circles around my HD 4870.  But I also find that the 480's cuda cores will beat them all.  

for your unit, it seems according to amd it is "Powered by two of ATI’s scalable FireMV workstation Graphics Processing Units (GPU)". So that means your compareing a high end unit to NVS low end units. Real good there.


----------



## Jamebonds1

wolfeking said:


> I am not seeing a data sheet with exact specs on that card, but the NVS is the low end. The NVS135 for example is a 8400 GT.  The FX and Quadro 1000-6000 lines are the upper ranges (FX 2500 is a 7900 GTX) and they flat kick AMD arse with modeling. The FX2500m I have will model circles around my HD 4870.  But I also find that the 480's cuda cores will beat them all.
> 
> for your unit, it seems according to amd it is "Powered by two of ATI’s scalable FireMV workstation Graphics Processing Units (GPU)". So that means your compareing a high end unit to NVS low end units. Real good there.



that's true.  It is hard to find exact specs on FirePro 2400 but it has one DMS-59 port which it is split into dual DVI or analog video.  You probably wouldn't know that type of port but it is workstation thing.  It would be nice if i own this FirePro 2400 and Intel Core 2 Quuuuaaaadddd, but it is owned by college school.


----------



## wolfeking

Somebody ought to go tan Jason's hide for starting the extended quad thing. 

I know what the connector is, but personally have never seen one. Only second hand knowledge of it.    You forget good sir, I use worstation cards a lot. I prefer them. But I also don't have 2 grand at a time to put into one. 

And side note on English. You don't say College school. It is college or school. One just refines the other. Every college is a school, but not every school is a college. Saying both are redundant.


----------



## Jamebonds1

wolfeking said:


> Somebody ought to go tan Jason's hide for starting the extended quad thing.
> 
> I know what the connector is, but personally have never seen one. Only second hand knowledge of it.    You forget good sir, I use worstation cards a lot. I prefer them. But I also don't have 2 grand at a time to put into one.
> 
> And side note on English. You don't say College school. It is college or school. One just refines the other. Every college is a school, but not every school is a college. Saying both are redundant.



My bad.  I mean college and sometime I can be forgot lol.  Also i forgot to say that i check it up on dxdiag.  So i think it is this video card it was in college class.  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814195038

I'm curious.  What you use workstation card for?


----------



## wolfeking

If you want a true answer, everything.  I do CAD work for work (well, models of options for the clients to see what we can do before we do it. On some of the larger jobs it makes it very easy to get the GPS programmed quickly as we can field test the routes in program), I have and still do game on them, and at school we do photoshop and other CS6 work on them.  I just find that there is less hassle with them than gaming cards, especially with drivers.


----------



## Jamebonds1

wolfeking said:


> If you want a true answer, everything.  I do CAD work for work (well, models of options for the clients to see what we can do before we do it. On some of the larger jobs it makes it very easy to get the GPS programmed quickly as we can field test the routes in program), I have and still do game on them, and at school we do photoshop and other CS6 work on them.  I just find that there is less hassle with them than gaming cards, especially with drivers.



Nice.  I do Drafting Technology, Script, GIS, Photoshop CS3, Pro Premiere and etc.  Wish i have 1000 dollar to pay for workstation video card or at least buying small workstation desktop.


----------



## kobaj

Three was not enough.


----------



## WeatherMan

SmileMan said:


> Btw: you saw my gaming mouse?



I'm liking your gaming mouse! 

Although I don't think much of that white 3D monitor! That model only come out last month didn't it?


----------



## Jamebonds1

kobaj said:


> Three was not enough.



It is your computer?


----------



## Virssagòn

Bootup05 said:


> I'm liking your gaming mouse!
> 
> Although I don't think much of that white 3D monitor! That model only come out last month didn't it?



Hehe, thats my old one xD. And I thought, why shouldn't I use that lol?
So now I'm gaming on the new screen and surf on the web on the other one .


----------



## Jamebonds1

SmileMan said:


> Hehe, thats my old one xD. And I thought, why shouldn't I use that lol?
> So now I'm gaming on the new screen and surf on the web on the other one .



You have old speaker on your computer.  It is good speaker?


----------



## 87dtna

Since we just moved I finally got my new setup(s) running.  Wife's PC is on the right, yeah I'm using her desk for my second monitor because I like my main monitor directly in front of me 

And Kobaj, 2 monitors is enough when you have over 5.75 million pixels between them 

Thats a 1080p image on my big screen there


----------



## wolfeking

I see afterburner. Winage!


----------



## Virssagòn

Jamebonds1 said:


> You have old speaker on your computer.  It is good speaker?



Yep, have them 4 years or 5. I think I gonna sell them as oldtimers!
It's 2x 1.5watt . But they are very good in my opinion, there is no cracking in the sound when the volume is full load .
But I use my headset most of the time, you got some option so that you hear it from behind or before you. Thats really nice.


----------



## spirit

Home/Exchange e-mail server. Some sort of Xeon, 16GB of DDR3, 3x2TB HDDs in RAID-1, Windows SBS 2011. 







Not very exciting I know.


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> Home/Exchange e-mail server. Some sort of Xeon, 16GB of DDR3, 3x2TB HDDs in RAID-1, Windows SBS 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not very exciting I know.



It is not that bad tower.  It is nice server you got.  I have been fan of Xeon.  I had say that you might have LGA 1366 or 1156.  It is old CPU but strong CPU every made.  I had seem oldest server computer with biggest CPU as my hand.


----------



## spirit

It was built in April 2011 so I doubt it's 1156, 1366 perhaps. Not sure.


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> It was built in April 2011 so I doubt it's 1156, 1366 perhaps. Not sure.



LGA 1156 was around when I was at best buy in 2009.  Plus LGA 1366 was made in 2008.  I saw a Intel tag on your tower so that's how i know.


----------



## spirit

Just looked on HP's site (the server is an ML110 G6) and the CPU could either be a Xeon X3450 or a Xeon X3430. 

Yes, they are 1156.


----------



## WeatherMan

Why do you need 16GB of ram & 2TB of storage for an email server? 

Do you have like 20 members in your family, each receiving thousands of emails per day?


----------



## spirit

Bootup05 said:


> Why do you need 16GB of ram & 2TB of storage for an email server?
> 
> Do you have like 20 members in your family, each receiving thousands of emails per day?



It's not so much that, it's more to do with the fact that Windows SBS 2011 ran like a dog on 8GB, it's much better on 16GB. SBS 2011 pretty much requires more than 8GB to run smoothly.


----------



## Jamebonds1

SmileMan said:


> Yep, have them 4 years or 5. I think I gonna sell them as oldtimers!
> It's 2x 1.5watt . But they are very good in my opinion, there is no cracking in the sound when the volume is full load .
> But I use my headset most of the time, you got some option so that you hear it from behind or before you. Thats really nice.



Nice!  To be honest, I'm a deaf but i can still hearing music with my hearing aid.  



Bootup05 said:


> Why do you need 16GB of ram & 2TB of storage for an email server?
> 
> Do you have like 20 members in your family, each receiving thousands of emails per day?



A server computer requirement more RAM such as 16 GB for other computer to be connection thought this server computer.  Plus more hard drive can be used as media storage over network in-home.


----------



## spirit

Off topic but I used to have hearing aids. My hearing got better though so I decided I didn't need them any more and gave them back to the NHS.


----------



## Jamebonds1

I just got my 7770 XFX and it doing 3D MARK VANTAGE well at P13318   I'm going post picture of it soon.


----------



## Jamebonds1

This is my new video card XFX 7770 Black Edition.  




I got free badge for black edition.  





It work really great with Crysis 2 with ultra and max everything except for DirectX11 is turned off.


----------



## claptonman

Nice, any other place you could put that add-on card? Might be blocking the intake a little bit.


----------



## wolfeking

he can move it directly on top of the card. It is currently in 1 of 2 unblocked x1 ports. And that would help.  He could put it in the lower x4 slot if he had a ivybridge processor.


----------



## Jamebonds1

claptonman said:


> Nice, any other place you could put that add-on card? Might be blocking the intake a little bit.



It is not really block intake that much.  It is only 10 mm apart.


----------



## Jamebonds1

wolfeking said:


> he can move it directly on top of the card. It is currently in 1 of 2 unblocked x1 ports. And that would help.  He could put it in the lower x4 slot if he had a ivybridge processor.



That's true but i would use top PCI 1X for sound card which is large card, and it is not good for between two video card.  Also I don't have to use ivybridge if i want to use PCIeX4.  The problem is if i use PCIeX4 then all three PCIeX1 will be disable.


----------



## wolfeking

BS. Read the specs of the board. 

correction: seems it does work like that which is retarded as the x4 on the UD5H requires ivybridge. You would think they could make something uniform through the series, but seems not.  Either way, you are in danger with blocking the air port like that. 10MM is not a lot of space.


----------



## Jamebonds1

wolfeking said:


> BS. Read the specs of the board.
> 
> correction: seems it does work like that which is retarded as the x4 on the UD5H requires ivybridge. You would think they could make something uniform through the series, but seems not.  Either way, you are in danger with blocking the air port like that. 10MM is not a lot of space.



Yeah. I noticed that UD5H do requirement ivy CPU to using PCIeX4, but mine isn't UD5H it is UD3H.  i might be wrong about if I installing wireless PCIeX1 into PCIeX4 then it will disable all other three PCIeX1.


----------



## spirit

You've still got your original i3 sticker on the case!


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> You've still got your original i3 sticker on the case!



Hahaha. What making my original i3 famous?


----------



## spirit

Jamebonds1 said:


> Hahaha. What making my original i3 famous?


Huh? I think the fact that you still have the original Core i3 Inside sticker on the case makes it kind of obvious it originally had another i3 before your current one.


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> Huh? I think the fact that you still have the original Core i3 Inside sticker on the case makes it kind of obvious it originally had another i3 before your current one.



Yeah. I have I3 LGA 1156 then now I3 LGA 1155.


----------



## claptonman

Full album of actual good quality pics:

http://imgur.com/a/GuQnl


----------



## spirit

Nice, I like it.


----------



## linux992

New cooler and graphics card.


----------



## spirit

Looks great! Enjoy your 6950!


----------



## FuryRosewood

installed it, seems to help with Secondlife the way i expected, im pleased.


----------



## Jamebonds1

FuryRosewood said:


> installed it, seems to help with Secondlife the way i expected, im pleased.



Which one? video card or cpu cooler?


----------



## FuryRosewood

graphics card, just bought a gtx680.


----------



## wolfeking

Looks good in your build Fury. I am going to get some pics of mine after I clean up the desk. I got parts scattered all round from 3 or 4 projects I am working on.


----------



## Jamebonds1

FuryRosewood said:


> graphics card, just bought a gtx680.



With three PCI line? Nice!


----------



## spirit

Looks great!

I will try to get some updated photos of my PCs soon.


----------



## FuryRosewood

Hehe, thanks guys, im finally pleased with how it turned out, just want more ram, but i think that is a ways off, the 680 was the last thing i wanted to blow dough on. And yea, i dont care to have stuff scattered around the room, makes me worried something will break, and with my luck...it will, which was why i did the gpu install in like 10 min, didnt even move the computer tower, just slipped it in, just looking at the wiring on bottom makes me cringe, maybe ill spiral loop all the sata links, that would look nice.


----------



## spirit

You want more RAM and you have 16GB all ready going by your sig?


----------



## Jamebonds1

FuryRosewood said:


> Hehe, thanks guys, im finally pleased with how it turned out, just want more ram, but i think that is a ways off, the 680 was the last thing i wanted to blow dough on. And yea, i dont care to have stuff scattered around the room, makes me worried something will break, and with my luck...it will, which was why i did the gpu install in like 10 min, didnt even move the computer tower, just slipped it in, just looking at the wiring on bottom makes me cringe, maybe ill spiral loop all the sata links, that would look nice.



Sometime 4 GB is good enough, but if you want black ops 2 you need more than 4 GB RAM so 8 GB is recommend.  Also how come it take you 10 min to installing 10 min?  Reroute wire?   For me just one minute to installing my 7770 black edition .


----------



## spirit

In his sig it says 4GB x4, so I assume he actually has 16GB.


----------



## FuryRosewood

I intend to have each slot filled in the machine, i bought that board with intentions of getting 64 gig, but only if prices for 8 gig dimms dropped, and they are becoming far more affordable than they were, so that may just happen. If they dont drop, ill just fill it with 4 gig sticks of 1600 crucial ballistix or something.

Took ten minutes to install cus the thing was under my desk, it was dark, and the card weighs about 2 or 3 pounds as well as being freakin big, plus it cost 500 bucks, i was trying to be a little careful.


----------



## spirit

Could you get 32GB and upgrade to 64 later?


----------



## FuryRosewood

Well if i get 32, ill likely sit at 32, really 64 is silly, so is 32, but all those slots...they just beg to be filled with something DX not sure what to do with my phenom ii x4 now. Sold my 460 to a friend for 100 bucks, i think it was a good price considering it overclocked 150 mhz on stock volts


----------



## spirit

I think 32 will keep you going for a while.

Just because the slots are there doesn't mean they have to be filled.


----------



## wolfeking

or you could do 32 on one side and 4 on the other (4x 1GB) and have them all filled up.


----------



## FuryRosewood

i suppose, just im going to try to keep things matched up, so not sure what to do with my current ddr3 1333 set, probably sell it with the phenom ii x4 and gigabyte mobo.


----------



## spirit

Yeah that would be good. Then get faster RAM for your 3820 rig.


----------



## Virssagòn

FuryRosewood said:


> i suppose, just im going to try to keep things matched up, so not sure what to do with my current ddr3 1333 set, probably sell it with the phenom ii x4 and gigabyte mobo.



Then your rig is even more expensive!
Now I would say your rig is like ~2000$?


----------



## Jamebonds1

@FuryRosewood

Why would you want to getting 64 GB RAM?  Most time 16 GB is good enough for gaming.


----------



## FuryRosewood

ive put about 1000 bucks in parts in my system between motherboard, ram cpu and gpu, and maybe 200 between the cpu cooler and psu, everything else was carried over. i also do other things than game with this, like compiling secondlife clients, so the more ram and threads the better.


----------



## salvage-this




----------



## spirit

Pretty cool! Nice cable management!


----------



## Virssagòn

salvage-this said:


>



I like the place of the ssd, very original!


----------



## salvage-this

SmileMan said:


> I like the place of the ssd, very original!





spirit said:


> Pretty cool! Nice cable management!



Thanks guys.

I stole the SSD mount idea from the Corsair dream PC on NCIX Tech Tips.  So not really my idea but I am pretty happy with how it turned out.


----------



## spirit

salvage-this said:


> I stole the SSD mount idea from the Corsair dream PC on NCIX Tech Tips.  So not really my idea but I am pretty happy with how it turned out.



Ah NCIX Tech Tips! Gotta love Linus!


----------



## claptonman

salvage-this said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I stole the SSD mount idea from the Corsair dream PC on NCIX Tech Tips.  So not really my idea but I am pretty happy with how it turned out.



Oh, good, so now I can steal it.


----------



## salvage-this

spirit said:


> Ah NCIX Tech Tips! Gotta love Linus!



His channel is so good.  Have you seen his personal rig at all?



claptonman said:


> Oh, good, so now I can steal it.



Go right ahead!  Post up pics when you get it mounted!


----------



## Jamebonds1

Ah NCIX Tech   Get to love those channel as good tips.


----------



## spirit

salvage-this said:


> His channel is so good.  Have you seen his personal rig at all?


Yeah I've seen pretty much all of his videos, he's an inspiration to me. His rig is just insane.


----------



## byteninja2

My sorta 30 percent epic black and blue rig.


----------



## spirit

Will look a lot cleaner once you get a new case. You'll have some cable management then and hopefully a black interior. Silver interiors aren't always bad though - looks OK with my Core 2 Quad machine. 


























I got sick of the lack of cable management so in early August I cut some holes in the board tray to allow for proper cable management. 

Need to get a new PSU for this rig, currently has a generic 650W one but it has neon lights in it! 

But anyway, yeah... what case are you planning to get, Byte? Are you going to get a beefier GPU too?


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> Will look a lot cleaner once you get a new case. You'll have some cable management then and hopefully a black interior. Silver interiors aren't always bad though - looks OK with my Core 2 Quad machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got sick of the lack of cable management so in early August I cut some holes in the board tray to allow for proper cable management.
> 
> Need to get a new PSU for this rig, currently has a generic 650W one but it has neon lights in it!
> 
> But anyway, yeah... what case are you planning to get, Byte? Are you going to get a beefier GPU too?



I don't mean to tell that but after cut hole, make sure it is not sharp enough to cut the wire which can short wire.  Such as after cut hole then bent it to make it nice and not too sharp to cut wire.  I was a welding in high school.


----------



## byteninja2

spirit said:


> Will look a lot cleaner once you get a new case. You'll have some cable management then and hopefully a black interior. Silver interiors aren't always bad though - looks OK with my Core 2 Quad machine.
> 
> 
> 
> But anyway, yeah... what case are you planning to get, Byte? Are you going to get a beefier GPU too?



Yup, 7950 CFX is what I'm planning, along with a 3570k, a dell 1440p monitor that costs 800 dollars with the new screen tech 27 inches, a nice $500 speaker setup sith sound card, and probably a Corsair  900D if the rumors are true.


----------



## Darren

byteninja2 said:


> Yup, 7950 CFX is what I'm planning, along with a 3570k, a dell 1440p monitor that costs 800 dollars with the new screen tech 27 inches, a nice $500 speaker setup sith sound card, and probably a Corsair  900D if the rumors are true.



Good luck with that.


----------



## byteninja2

Denther said:


> Good luck with that.



What is that supposed to mean?


----------



## spirit

Why not get one 7950 and save a bundle? They're very fast cards. Denther means basically "you won't be able to afford it" 

And James, the holes are fine, I sanded them down so they're smooth.


----------



## byteninja2

spirit said:


> Why not get one 7950 and save a bundle? They're very fast cards. Denther means basically "you won't be able to afford it"
> 
> And James, the holes are fine, I sanded them down so they're smooth.



Because I want it to last longer, as I will only have the job for a year or so. And it's more epic. And that's what I thought. Making a steady $300 a month with no bills, I can afford it.


----------



## spirit

Believe me, a 7950 is going to last you a while, and later down the road you can get another cheap one if you like.

Why not just spend more and get a 7970 or a GTX 680?


----------



## byteninja2

spirit said:


> Believe me, a 7950 is going to last you a while, and later down the road you can get another cheap one if you like.
> 
> Why not just spend more and get a 7970 or a GTX 680?



Because either would suck in comparison, the 7950 is only 20 percent or so worse then the 680, and is a great overcooked, and can be superior to a 680 with a overcooked with just a twin frozr cooler.


----------



## spirit

Overcooked? I know computers get hot, but not THAT hot!!?? lol 

At the end of the day it's your decision, but I'd go for a single 7950 or 7970 or 680 or whatever and spend less on your speakers and put the money to chocolate instead.


----------



## byteninja2

spirit said:


> Overcooked? I know computers get hot, but not THAT hot!!?? lol
> 
> At the end of the day it's your decision, but I'd go for a single 7950 or 7970 or 680 or whatever and spend less on your speakers and put the money to chocolate instead.



Lol, stupid auto correct. It's a great overcooked?! Overclocker, stupid tablet. And I'm lactose intolerant. And good speakers are nice, but I am mainly spending the money on the sub.


----------



## spirit

You want some bass then? I wouldn't spend 500 on speakers myself, I'd rather spend the money on something else. My speakers were like £30 and have a nice sub that can give some kick. I'm not suggesting you cheap out, but bear in mind alternatives are available.


----------



## FuryRosewood

the logitec z323's i have are excellent, more power than i can ever use...if you plan to spend money somewhere, get a nice set of sennheiser headphones, thats where its at.


----------



## byteninja2

spirit said:


> You want some bass then? I wouldn't spend 500 on speakers myself, I'd rather spend the money on something else. My speakers were like £30 and have a nice sub that can give some kick. I'm not suggesting you cheap out, but bear in mind alternatives are available.



Yeah, I spent $25 and got a sub that gives some kick. But after having a taste of my future sub at a friends house, I have to get it. And damn, I was going you would get it. I said I am lactose intolerant, and I say I love cheese. Not actually lactose intolerant, but you didn't get the joke!


----------



## spirit

I'll get some new photos of my PC sometime soon.


----------



## byteninja2

spirit said:


> I'll get some new photos of my PC sometime soon.



Do you have a new case yet?


----------



## spirit

No I'm probably not going to get one either the way things are going.


----------



## byteninja2

spirit said:


> No I'm probably not going to get one either the way things are going.



What are the way things are going mean? No cash, and none in the near future?


----------



## spirit

My Lexa S is fine at the moment and I quite like the look. Should be getting money soon but I'd rather buy a D-SLR over a new case. I've decided I've spent enough on my PC this year so now I just want to keep it as it is for a while. 

If I were going to get a new case I'd want a Phantom and they cost quite a bit. Second choice would be a Define R3, but I prefer the Phantom.


----------



## byteninja2

Okay.


----------



## Jamebonds1

byteninja2 said:


> Because either would suck in comparison, the 7950 is only 20 percent or so worse then the 680, and is a great overcooked, and can be superior to a 680 with a overcooked with just a twin frozr cooler.





spirit said:


> Overcooked? I know computers get hot, but not THAT hot!!?? lol
> 
> At the end of the day it's your decision, but I'd go for a single 7950 or 7970 or 680 or whatever and spend less on your speakers and put the money to chocolate instead.



Lol. Should put it on autocorrect error website


----------



## byteninja2

Jamebonds1 said:


> Lol. Should put it on autocorrect error website



Yeah. Not that most people who go to those sites will find it funny, most don't know what a overclock is.


----------



## spirit

byteninja2 said:


> Yeah. Not that most people who go to those sites will find it funny, most don't know what a overclock is.



That's what I was thinking too.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Had been done repair my laptop.  It had wired internet damage and need new thermal paste.  I used Antec Formula 7 Nano Diamond.  Everything is done except need new fan.   



















I trade with RAM for new gaming mouse RAT 7 from my brother.  RAM is 50 dollar and RAT 7 is 90 dollar.  I do some clean.


----------



## spirit

Got bored so I installed a blue LED fan in an old HP machine I had laying around. Amazing, I know. 







And below is the very machine which I used to get that record breakingly low score of 150 points in Black Hole. 






Actually I think my cable management is pretty good for a case this crap.

Yeah, in case you didn't guess, I basically swapped the fans round. The blue LED one was in the Athlon rig, but then I swapped it for the fan which was originally in the HP as the fan which was in the HP had a much longer cable, so I could route the fan cable behind the motherboard tray and make my cable management look much tidier.  That blue LED fan is originally from my Core 2 Quuaddd rig though.


----------



## Darren

Jamebonds1 said:


>



That keyboard on the left is what I'm typing with right now. I never understood the need for a "gaming keyboard". Works fine for me! Gaming mice are cool though and help a lot.


----------



## spirit

Yeah I always quite liked those Dell keyboards, a few of my friends have got 'em.

I have this:






Trust eLED. Got it as a birthday present from a friend last year, still using it. I like it.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Denther said:


> That keyboard on the left is what I'm typing with right now. I never understood the need for a "gaming keyboard". Works fine for me! Gaming mice are cool though and help a lot.



Thank.    Getting to love Cyborg RAT 7.  I use it for chat, black ops or etc.  Such as i can warning to behavior by type itself.  I'm currently ROP member for black ops.  Keyboard on right is good for gaming but it is not what i like because backspace and "\" are make me more confused.  



spirit said:


> Yeah I always quite liked those Dell keyboards, a few of my friends have got 'em.
> 
> I have this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust eLED. Got it as a birthday present from a friend last year, still using it. I like it.



Dell keyboard is cheap as i can find it since i don't like my keyboard on right.  

It is nice keyboard you got btw .


----------



## byteninja2

Denther said:


> That keyboard on the left is what I'm typing with right now. I never understood the need for a "gaming keyboard". Works fine for me! Gaming mice are cool though and help a lot.



Completely true. Gaming Keyboards add macros usually, which I had never touched when I borrowed a keyboard, and add quite a bit of money usally. I would get a cheap keyboard or a mech, not a logitech g17, etc.


----------



## Jamebonds1

byteninja2 said:


> Completely true. Gaming Keyboards add macros usually, which I had never touched when I borrowed a keyboard, and add quite a bit of money usally. I would get a cheap keyboard or a mech, not a logitech g17, etc.



Not all cheap keyboard would make you enjoy those keyboard.  Gaming keyboard is much less latency than cheap keyboard.  I sometime have hard time with my dell keyboard since it is high latency.  Limited 3 key combine.


----------



## wolfeking

Honestly, I have never had an issue with my cheapo Logitech keyboard from walmart. I liked the other one better, but it is dead. They made this one smaller and used the FN key like a laptop, but it still games fine.


----------



## Jamebonds1

wolfeking said:


> Honestly, I have never had an issue with my cheapo Logitech keyboard from walmart. I liked the other one better, but it is dead. They made this one smaller and used the FN key like a laptop, but it still games fine.



True.  Cheap keyboard is better than nothing ever if need for homework, design or playing game.  I use cheap keyboard until i can afford gaming keyboard.  I want STIKE 7 keyboard


----------



## byteninja2

NKRO, I do want higher then 3 keys, my KB has a hard time with NFS HP, because I can't go with up, turn with left, and boost with space at the same time. James, buying a das keyboard or another mech would be a much better idea the the strike 7.


----------



## Jamebonds1

byteninja2 said:


> NKRO, I do want higher then 3 keys, my KB has a hard time with NFS HP, because I can't go with up, turn with left, and boost with space at the same time. James, buying a das keyboard or another mech would be a much better idea the the strike 7.



Lol, i can't help it myself but i like to have LCD on keyboard and i like Cyborg a lot.    I'm a insane gamer and overclocker.  Also what is NKRO and NFS HP?


----------



## byteninja2

Jamebonds1 said:


> Lol, i can't help it myself but i like to have LCD on keyboard and i like Cyborg a lot.    I'm a insane gamer and overclocker.  Also what is NKRO and NFS HP?



I game a ton too, but a Razer Blackwidow would be a much better choice. NKRO is no key rollover, the higher it is on a KB is the more keys you can press at the same time. NFS HP is Need for Speed hot pursuit.


----------



## wolfeking

NFS HP is Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit, its a game. The other one I do not know. 

I know how you feel, but I could never justify the extra just for a keyboard to show me temps. I can get a front panel unit to do the same thing cheaper.  Though I do kind of want to get a full sized keyboard again. Might do that at the walmart store when I go.


----------



## Jamebonds1

byteninja2 said:


> I game a ton too, but a Razer Blackwidow would be a much better choice. NKRO is no key rollover, the higher it is on a KB is the more keys you can press at the same time. NFS HP is Need for Speed hot pursuit.



Razer look nice but I don't really like Razer keyboard that have sound builtin.  



wolfeking said:


> NFS HP is Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit, its a game. The other one I do not know.
> 
> I know how you feel, but I could never justify the extra just for a keyboard to show me temps. I can get a front panel unit to do the same thing cheaper.  Though I do kind of want to get a full sized keyboard again. Might do that at the walmart store when I go.



Yeah.  I like all Cyborg since i have RAT 7 and FLY 5.


----------



## byteninja2

Sound built in?


----------



## Jamebonds1

byteninja2 said:


> Sound built in?



Yeah.  a sound card USB-base in some razer keyboard.


----------



## byteninja2

Jamebonds1 said:


> Yeah.  a sound card USB-base in some razer keyboard.



Oh, like a 3.5 MM jack. You don't need to use it, at all.


----------



## Jamebonds1

byteninja2 said:


> Oh, like a 3.5 MM jack. You don't need to use it, at all.



Like i say, I don't like to have sound card USB-base build-in, the inside of keyboard.


----------



## byteninja2

Jamebonds1 said:


> Like i say, I don't like to have sound card USB-base build-in, the inside of keyboard.



Why not?


----------



## Jamebonds1

byteninja2 said:


> Why not?



Sometime it can slow down computer and mess around with windows 7 audio list.


----------



## byteninja2

Jamebonds1 said:


> Sometime it can slow down computer and mess around with windows 7 audio list.



Slow down PC? No. Mess with audio list? Does the case audio headers mess with your list?


----------



## wolfeking

back on topic, PC picture. Has them all in it. M90 on the top shelf, D630 on the doc and desktop beside it. Also summation of my life. Trumpet there (Besson 1000) and computer. That is my life pretty much.


----------



## byteninja2

Holy blurry picture batman!


----------



## wolfeking

Would you like my to try again?  And I am not batman, I... AM.... IRONMAN!


----------



## byteninja2

wolfeking said:


> Would you like my to try again?  And I am not batman, I... AM.... IRONMAN!



I knew it!!!


----------



## wolfeking

How? How did you know that? That is a band reference no one here should get other than Dave, which he has not posted in a long time.

And I tried more, and cold not get a good image. It is horrid at best.


----------



## Geoff

wolfeking said:


> How? How did you know that? That is a band reference no one here should get other than Dave, which he has not posted in a long time.
> 
> And I tried more, and cold not get a good image. It is horrid at best.


Ahh, holy incorrect white balance batman!!


----------



## wolfeking

WRXGuy1 said:


> Ahh, holy incorrect white balance batman!!


I am not batman. Camera is on auto and is a cheap (49.99 cheap) P&S from GE. I don't even think it has a manual option to cover the white balance.


----------



## Jamebonds1

byteninja2 said:


> Slow down PC? No. Mess with audio list? Does the case audio headers mess with your list?



Not for my desktop.  The 11 years old laptop that will getting slow down CPU by sound card USB-base inside keyboard.  Dell laptop keyboard have problem for some game.  I would use USB keyboard to play game.   And I always got buzz every time i watch movie on sound card USB-base on my desktop.


----------



## Ramodkk

You don't need a "manual" mode to correct white balance though.


----------



## wolfeking

I m saying i have yet to see it have an option for white balance. I do not know how to manually adjust it.  But whatever. Photography is not worth it. Nothing in this world has not already had 10,000 pics of it taken.


----------



## Ramodkk

wolfeking said:


> Nothing in this world has not already had 10,000 pics of it taken.



What do you mean?


----------



## wolfeking

I mean it is so hard to do anything new. Everything has already been done.  COmputers are the same way. No way to do it any other way. It is not even possible in most cases to do it any other way.


----------



## Jamebonds1

ramodkk said:


> You don't need a "manual" mode to correct white balance though.



As experience camera, some people have to use manual mode in order to get good picture.  Auto mode can never beat manual.  That is why i like manual better.


----------



## Ramodkk

You missed my point. I'm just saying that you usually don't have to be in Manual mode in order to change the White Balance setting.


----------



## mtb211

that machine is sick... I am jealous. What is that Heatsink? And what was the case?


----------



## wolfeking

who are you asking?  I would look back to see whos system was last posted, but it is easier to just ask whom is being interrogated.


----------



## Virssagòn

wolfeking said:


> who are you asking?  I would look back to see whos system was last posted, but it is easier to just ask whom is being interrogated.



Probably mine ;p.


----------



## xxmorpheus

dual GTX 690








Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Virssagòn

xxmorpheus said:


> dual GTX 690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



That are much cables! 
TIP: mount the cpu fan to the right side, normally you can lift it high enough to get above the ram. That's the best cooling sollution, the nh-d14 right?


----------



## spirit

Haha I love it how you can afford two 690s and all the other stuff in your sig, yet you can't afford a decent camera. 

No seriously, that's a very powerful PC, will be good for a very long time! Might want to tidy up your cable management though.


----------



## claptonman

xxmorpheus said:


> dual GTX 690



Next purchase should definitely be a bigger case... Like a corsair 800D or if you really gonna go insane, a Coolermaster Cosmos II.


----------



## spirit

claptonman said:


> Next purchase should definitely be a bigger case... Like a corsair 800D or if you really gonna go insane, a Coolermaster Cosmos II.



His HAF X seems all right, but yes, a bigger case would be good - you can see those cards don't have a lot of room to spare. If he tidied those cables up it'd look better and airflow would likely improve.


----------



## xxmorpheus

claptonman said:


> Next purchase should definitely be a bigger case... Like a corsair 800D or if you really gonna go insane, a Coolermaster Cosmos II.



yeah im gonna get the cosmos 2 and get a ASUS Maximus V EXTREME z77 mobo to give gpus more breathing room


----------



## Fooozball

boss as shit


----------



## Ethan3.14159

xxmorpheus said:


> yeah im gonna get the cosmos 2 and get a ASUS Maximus V EXTREME z77 mobo to give gpus more breathing room


A new case isn't going to do any good if you don't manage the cables properly.


----------



## Gooberman

Yes yes yes, crappy camera xD 







I'll hide those fanwires somewhere but i'm just happy it's running lol so far @ 4GHz and will do more tomorrow


----------



## Virssagòn

Just to show mine again, bottom -> top


----------



## spirit

Just to remind you what my rig looks like. 





















Those photos were taken in May just after I got my 5870, but my rig has changed very little since then.


----------



## Geoff

I really don't know why, but I used to be huge into PC gaming, along with building gaming machines.  I would spend hours several times a week looking through Newegg, building "pretend" machines that I would like to own one day, and reading up on new hardware.  

Now I've been using the same rig for the past several years, with the only upgrade being a new CPU and motherboard.  I haven't gamed on my PC in at least 6 months, and I have really lacked interest in building computers.  I wish I could go back, I always had fun doing that...


----------



## Ramodkk

spirit said:


> Haha I love it how you can afford two 690s and all the other stuff in your sig, yet you can't afford a decent camera.



Not everyone is into photography or cares enough, brother.



WRXGuy1 said:


> Now I've been using the same rig for the past several years, with the only upgrade being a new CPU and motherboard.  I haven't gamed on my PC in at least 6 months, and I have really lacked interest in building computers.  I wish I could go back, I always had fun doing that...




You and me both. The last game I've been heavily into was CoD4 whenever we played in the [CF]Clan. When that died off, I just lost interest in gaming.


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> Now I've been using the same rig for the past several years, with the only upgrade being a new CPU and motherboard.  I haven't gamed on my PC in at least 6 months, and I have really lacked interest in building computers.  I wish I could go back, I always had fun doing that...


Your rig is still pretty good though. No need to upgrade if you don't feel you need to. I never used to be a PC gamer at all, but since I've gotten the 5870 I've been getting into it. I don't game all that much, but I do when I have some time.



ramodkk said:


> Not everyone is into photography or cares enough, brother.


Suppose so... it was just meant to be a funny statement, not a serious one.


----------



## Aastii

Hello there server!!

Waiting until next month to get my second 2TB drive, so for now it has:

Intel Q6600 (w/ CM TX2)
2 x 2GB Corsair XMS3 1600MHz
60GB OCZ Vertex 2
320GB WD Caviar Blue (Image of main drive + programs + VM's)
Antec Earthwatts 380W
Bigfoot Killer N1 1Gb Network card

Will then have 2 x 2TB Caviar Green drives.

Am also waiting for Server 2008 R2 to download again, for the second time it failed, it didn't decrypt properly, which is a little annoying.

The cable management is also much, much better than it looks in that picture. All cables are all in the top 5.25" slots, where there isn't anything there. The only cables not there are trailing up towards that point


----------



## byteninja2

I tried as hard as I could to get good cable managment. I here my PC parts at night begging for a new case .  I love my 260.


----------



## spirit

Your cable management actually looks pretty good for that case, the long red cables on those fans spoil it though. 

Looks pretty good. I forgot how long those 260s were! Mind you, I suppose being a 5870 owner, any card is a 'short arse' compared to that.


----------



## byteninja2

spirit said:


> Your cable management actually looks pretty good for that case, the long red cables on those fans spoil it though.
> 
> Looks pretty good. I forgot how long those 260s were! Mind you, I suppose being a 5870 owner, any card is a 'short arse' compared to that.


As soon as I saw it, I was like holy cheese, this is a monster compared to my 240.


----------



## FuryRosewood

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835119102

byte if your looking to improve the cpu cooler, add this fan, i believe its the exact same fan thats included with the rocketfish bugger. bought one for the roommate, its a nice cooler for how cheap we got it (12 bucks on clearance)


----------



## Shane

Aastii said:


>



Something in there looks familiar. 

I like how the light flash on the killer card when there's activity,although at night can be rather bright.
How come you needed a dedicated Nic anyway?


----------



## spirit

byteninja2 said:


> As soon as I saw it, I was like holy cheese, this is a monster compared to my 240.



Anything is a monster compared to a 240!


----------



## FuryRosewood

The DCII GTX600 cards are monstrous...


----------



## byteninja2

spirit said:


> Anything is a monster compared to a 240!


I dont think you know how good my 240 was. For the price especially it was awesome.


----------



## spirit

byteninja2 said:


> I dont think you know how good my 240 was. For the price especially it was awesome.



I had a GT 220 and it sucked.


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> Something in there looks familiar.
> 
> I like how the light flash on the killer card when there's activity,although at night can be rather bright.
> How come you needed a dedicated Nic anyway?



I won't see it unfortunately, the case has no windows and even so it will be tucked away, so won't see if from the back either  I did have to opt against plugging the power LED in though, that thing was brighter than most of the lights in the house, you look at it and can feel your vision getting burned away!!

I wanted a dedicated NIC because the board only has 10/100 and 100 wouldn't be enough. When it is there transferring files to up to 5 other sytems at once, running 2-3 game/VOIP servers and potentially having a VM up, 100 would start to be bottlenecked. I would rather have overhead (which 1Gb will give me) than have any issues down the road, even if it won't be very often that all of those systems will be connected at once.

I will also eventually have it set up as an FTP server and when I'm accessing files (or as a redirect, other players downloading maps/game files), the full 100Mb would be used as the internet connection is 120Mb, meaning anybody connects on the LAN and you have speeds dropping for both


----------



## 87dtna

spirit said:


> I had a GT 220 and it sucked.



Well the 240 has double the stream processors as the 220, but it's still not great for gaming.


----------



## spirit

87dtna said:


> Well the 240 has double the stream processors as the 220, but it's still not great for gaming.



True, but it's not an ideal card for gaming as you said. There should be a big difference between the 240 Byte had before and the 260 he has now http://www.hwcompare.com/907/geforce-gt-240-gddr5-vs-geforce-gtx-260/ sometimes the 260 is around twice as fast.


----------



## FuryRosewood

if its a 216 it will be faster than the cut down 192.


----------



## Virssagòn

FuryRosewood said:


> if its a 216 it will be faster than the cut down 192.



Look in his sig, it's a 216.


----------



## martinhersey

*Your rig.*



SmileMan said:


> I've this pc now a year, I had it pre-assembled but I replaced much parts. 2 days ago I rebuild it because I had to take off the mobo to install the cooler, so I did the cable management with it.
> I'm very proud .
> The only thing I did wrong is the thermal paste I think, I did a little more then a grain, but it cools good. So no problem.
> I got my pc now for half a day driving on 4.5ghz with idle temps like 30-33°C and stressed 55-60°C. The voltages are now okay, they don't go above 1.314 anymore.
> 
> Btw: you saw my gaming mouse?


Man, what a beautiful rig!  Thanks for the photos.  Looks kind of tight.  How do you move around in there?---Changing parts?  You certainly keep it cool enough.


----------



## Gooberman

Bit better than the old one, one of my friends has a decent camera so we'll take much better pics on the weekend.


----------



## Kornowski

Some steeze cable management there, man! Looks good.

Got done adding a few parts and tidying it up the other week;


----------



## Shane

OMG its Kornowski!

Nice to see you around dude,Awesome looking system. 

@Gooberman,How are you finding your Phanteks PH?


----------



## Virssagòn

martinhersey said:


> Man, what a beautiful rig!  Thanks for the photos.  Looks kind of tight.  How do you move around in there?---Changing parts?  You certainly keep it cool enough.



Thanks.

I was a bit lucky when my big cpu cooler arrived. I got not more then 1cm between fans and sidepanel . But it's a really good cooler, now running my i7 2600k on 4.3ghz (idle-29°, load-63°). On 4.8ghz it's 70°C maximum. It cools better then a noctua nh d14 I read, and I bought it for less!

I changed alot in the past years. First I let my pc build by the company alternate (2 years ago), now I changed; mobo, cpu, case, gpu, cooler and I bought a SSD drive half a year ago.
I really love my case, much bigger then my previous one, every fan has a dust filters, pretty much room, much place for drives and other features.

The secret of my cable management; I use plastic stitches to bind those cables, so it isn't bothering my cooling. I also fit the long cable behind the mobo. (also a nice feature on my case; it has holes in the right plate for the cables of my drives.)

Also thinking about getting a new gpu soon.
Need something to hold my rig above the ground, but can't find something :'(.


----------



## Gooberman

Nevakonaza said:


> OMG its Kornowski!
> 
> Nice to see you around dude,Awesome looking system.
> 
> @Gooberman,How are you finding your Phanteks PH?



It's huge, orange and runs quiet it can hardly fit in the case lol. Luckily I wasn't dumb and got high profile ram. On the weekend I'll overclock more with friends and see how high my little i5 can go


----------



## Virssagòn

Gooberman said:


> It's huge, orange and runs quiet it can hardly fit in the case lol. Luckily I wasn't dumb and got high profile ram. On the weekend I'll overclock more with friends and see how high my little i5 can go



I got high profile :'(. But I was able to lift the first fan high enough.
Hope your mobo is good enough to oc over 4.8ghz... Mine doesn't.


----------



## Gooberman

lets hope xD


----------



## spirit

Kornowski said:


> Some steeze cable management there, man! Looks good.
> 
> Got done adding a few parts and tidying it up the other week;
> 
> http://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/377889_10152158856710145_2137251083_n.jpg
> 
> http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/486692_10152158856945145_930229168_n.jpg


Looking nice! I like the LEDs.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Decided to try moving things around at school so I could use two monitors. Have my tower resting on the subwoofer (as to not be on the floor). We'll see how this works.

Could the subwoofer cause any damage to any of my hard drives? The HDD trays have rubber anti-vibration spacers on them.


----------



## Virssagòn

voyagerfan99 said:


> Decided to try moving things around at school so I could use two monitors. Have my tower resting on the subwoofer (as to not be on the floor). We'll see how this works.
> 
> Could the subwoofer cause any damage to any of my hard drives? The HDD trays have rubber anti-vibration spacers on them.



Can't see your pc .
It should not damage anything, if you attached every component properly.
How big is your cpucooler? If it's an heavy one, it can maybe bend the mobo, but don't think so.


----------



## Jamebonds1

voyagerfan99 said:


> Decided to try moving things around at school so I could use two monitors. Have my tower resting on the subwoofer (as to not be on the floor). We'll see how this works.
> 
> Could the subwoofer cause any damage to any of my hard drives? The HDD trays have rubber anti-vibration spacers on them.



It is possible that subwoofer can damage hard drive with very strong vibration.  Also it can hurt monitor if speaker is too close them.  I would put tower on other side and put subwoofer on other side as well.  Such as 3 feet or more between subwoofer and tower.


----------



## 87dtna

Going back to full ATX soon so in preparation I picked up a new case and swapped everything over today.

Thermaltake V3 black edition.  Cheap case but not that bad for the price.


----------



## spirit

Cable management looks all right.  I see there aren't that many management holes in the case though. 

Reinstalled a machine today for a friend today, will get pics up tomorrow most probably. It's out in the garage as it STINKS of tobacco (parents are smokers) and I didn't want to make my room/house smell of tobacco.


----------



## 87dtna

Yeah it's not great for cable management, I think I did good with what I had. 

Also, with a full ATX board all the power and USB cables will run along the bottom instead of being in the middle like it is with a micro board.


----------



## spirit

Those power and front header cables are always so annoying. >.< 

Yeah you did well, looks good!


----------



## 87dtna

Once I get a full ATX board in, those front header cables will go through that same hole that the 8 pin CPU power does and out to the back of the case so they will be virtually hidden then.

I also need to pick up another 90 degree black sata cable for the top DVD drive.  I only had one DVD drive in that micro case.

Edit- Will post the pics again since they are on the last page already-


----------



## spirit

Usually I try to route them close to where they plug into the board, depends on the case though, not every case allows you to do that unfortunately.


----------



## byteninja2

That 660 Ti is GOOD LOOKING. Cheese, i want it. Except for the short length, I hate how nvidia is doing that.


spirit said:


> Cable management looks all right.  I see there aren't that many management holes in the case though.
> 
> Reinstalled a machine today for a friend today, will get pics up tomorrow most probably. It's out in the garage as it STINKS of tobacco (parents are smokers) and I didn't want to make my room/house smell of tobacco.



Nothing like the smell of tabaco in the morning


----------



## spirit

byteninja2 said:


> Nothing like the smell of tabaco in the morning


Smells absolutely hideous. Had to remove a 9600 GSO out of his old PC to put into his FX-4100 one, the card itself was covered in sticky, horrible, tabocey stuff and took me an age to get it all off. Smelt horrible too. It's all clean now, but it was most unpleasant having to deal with it. My clothes and fingers smell of tobacco too now.

Original card was something like a Radeon HD 5450 (very low-end Radeon), and as he had a 9600 in the last PC I built him, I told him to bring it over so I could swap the cards so he got the best performance out of his gaming rig.


----------



## byteninja2

spirit said:


> Smells absolutely hideous. Had to remove a 9600 GSO out of his old PC to put into his FX-4100 one, the card itself was covered in sticky, horrible, tabocey stuff and took me an age to get it all off. Smelt horrible too. It's all clean now, but it was most unpleasant having to deal with it. My clothes and fingers smell of tobacco too now.
> 
> Original card was something like a Radeon HD 5450 (very low-end Radeon), and as he had a 9600 in the last PC I built him, I told him to bring it over so I could swap the cards so he got the best performance out of his gaming rig.



I know what a HD 5450 is, cheese man, I am not a idiot Lolz  Yeah, at least i didnt have to do it


----------



## spirit

I wasn't implying you didn't know what it was, I was just saying it was a very low-end Radeon. May not have even been a 5450, I didn't check, I just guessed. He's got a 9600 GSO in it now, will be much better for him.


----------



## voyagerfan99

SmileMan said:


> Can't see your pc .
> It should not damage anything, if you attached every component properly.
> How big is your cpu cooler? If it's an heavy one, it can maybe bend the mobo, but don't think so.





Jamebonds1 said:


> It is possible that subwoofer can damage hard drive with very strong vibration.  Also it can hurt monitor if speaker is too close them.  I would put tower on other side and put subwoofer on other side as well.  Such as 3 feet or more between subwoofer and tower.



No offense, but these are both ridiculous answers. First of all, what does the size of my CPU cooler have to do with the subwoofer? (It's the Hyper N 520 BTW). And the speakers damaging the monitor? Please. The only damage I'm concerned with is the hard drives.


----------



## spirit

Travis, to answer your original question about your sub damaging stuff, I say no it likely won't. I've had subs sat next to my PC before and even at full bass (that's when things around the room start vibrating), nothing was damaged at all. Obviously you're not going to be using 100% bass all the time, so the sub won't vibrate much at all and shouldn't damage anything.


----------



## voyagerfan99

spirit said:


> Travis, to answer your original question about your sub damaging stuff, I say no it likely won't. I've had subs sat next to my PC before and even at full bass (that's when things around the room start vibrating), nothing was damaged at all. Obviously you're not going to be using 100% bass all the time, so the sub won't vibrate much at all and shouldn't damage anything.



Thank you for a well thought out answer :good:


----------



## 87dtna

byteninja2 said:


> I know what a HD 5450 is, cheese man, I am not a idiot Lolz  Yeah, at least i didnt have to do it




Yeah I don't really see how you thought he was explaining what the 5450 was to you but rather that he unsure if that's what it was and was just making a blanket statement of ''very low end radeon'' in case it really wasn't a 5450.


And on this sub thing, my sub has been sitting directly beside my tower for a long time now with no effects, and I like to crank the bass.


----------



## spirit

I don't know which Radeon it was, my guess is that it was a 5450. The machine was one of those pre-built "gaming PCs" where the builder likes to use a decent CPU, a decent amount of RAM, a decent board, but a crappy case, PSU and graphics card. The 5450 always seems to be the favourite "gaming card" for these builders, so that's why I think it was a 5450.

I've currently got my sub further away from my PC, but yeah, you should be fine. And if you got a sub, you've gotta crank up the bass.


----------



## Gooberman

much better camera xD


----------



## voyagerfan99

Hole crap that heatsink is huge!


----------



## FuryRosewood

Nah their just taking a picture with a very small camera, need more megapixels to make it smaller lookin.


----------



## Gooberman

oh it's huge lol


----------



## Geoff

FuryRosewood said:


> Nah their just taking a picture with a very small camera,* need more megapixels to make it smaller lookin*.


Uh, what?  lol


----------



## salvage-this

Updated picture now that I have the H100 installed.  I had to move the SSD from where I had it since it was covered by the fans


----------



## Ankur

salvage-this said:


> Updated picture now that I have the H100 installed.  I had to move the SSD from where I had it since it was covered by the fans


Nice LEDs, is the H100 push-pull? Intake?


----------



## spirit

Yeah I really like the LEDs. Are they just those LED strips which companies like NZXT sell?


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> Yeah I really like the LEDs. Are they just those LED strips which companies like NZXT sell?



Yeah. That's only NZXT selling LED cable.  Mine is different.  It might look like neon but it is cold cathode.  It was sell by LOGISYS.


----------



## salvage-this

Ankur said:


> Nice LEDs, is the H100 push-pull? Intake?



Thanks.  It is a push pull but I have it set as an exhaust the two on the bottom are the Corsair fans and I have Gentile Typhoons on top. All 4 fans are plugged into the fan controller for the H100.  It's surprising how good the performance is on low.  



spirit said:


> Yeah I really like the LEDs. Are they just those LED strips which companies like NZXT sell?



Yep it's the 1 meter white cable.  I don't know why anyone would need the 2 meter cable.  The picture doesn't really show it well but I have the LEDs on low.  They can get pretty bright.


----------



## spirit

They look really nice! Might get some one day...


----------



## spirit

Here's the PC I've been reinstalling for a friend - the spec is:

Galaxy 3 case
500W PSU

XFX 9600 GSO 384MB
250GB WD Green HDD
W7 Prem SP1 x64

Samsung DVD-RW

AMD FX-4100 @ stock
GA-78LMT-S2P
4GB Crucial 1600MHz DDR3 (1x4GB)

The PC originally had a 5450 (yeah I checked, it was a 5450, just like I thought  ) and his older PC (see below) had a 9600 GSO, so I swapped the cards for him so he'd get better performance.

















The case is OK, as you can see there are no cable management features and it has a grey interior, doesn't look the best. It's also quite cheap and flimsy too, but for 28 quid, what do you expect? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Galaxy-3-...ting_DesktopComponents_RL&hash=item1c2c1511dd

Here are some photos explaining why you don't want to smoke around PCs. His old machine (the one I pulled the 9600 from) was covered in this horrible dust which was sticky because of the tobacco from cigarettes. It's all over the PC and the photos below were taken after I cleaned it out and for whatever reason now, the PC won't actually start up (probably due to all this gunk). Kind of sad really, as I sold him this PC in December last year and it was the very PC I used personally throughout 2010 - it was the PC which made me interested in PCs if you like, and now look at it. 































It was much worse than that too originally. Had to beat the bezel against the garage door in order to get most of the sticky dust off it. It was not pleasant.


----------



## Ramodkk

Poor case. One more example of why you shouldn't smoke in the presence of kids or computers...


----------



## spirit

Yeah, it's not him who is smoking (he is my age), it's his mum who is the heavy smoker. :/


----------



## Darren

ramodkk said:


> Poor case. One more example of why you shouldn't smoke in the presence of kids or computers...



One more example why you should't smoke. Period. 

Upper case looks awesome but yeah it's clearly cheap. Nice pictures.


----------



## spirit

Denther said:


> Upper case looks awesome but yeah it's clearly cheap. Nice pictures.


Yeah it's all right. The little LED fan on the side panel does illuminate the whole interior of the case. Tried it out last night whilst I was in the garage reinstalling it. Had the lights out, but the PC on (of course it illuminates the whole room) and I had my music playing and it was awesome! Would have gotten a photo but would have to use a low shutter speed and thus would have been blurry and my camera sucks at high ISO.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I've always loved front lights. My previous case had red ones, but I prefer blue myself.


----------



## FuryRosewood

Tar is what makes the dust stick to everything...pretty much kills computers due to insulating everything and making heat build up.


----------



## voyagerfan99

FuryRosewood said:


> Tar is what makes the dust stick to everything...pretty much kills computers due to insulating everything and making heat build up.



Machines like that are just disgusting to work on.


----------



## FuryRosewood

They are, but heard a horror story of a friend, she kept coming to some guys house to repair machines, each one died of that stuff. This is why smoking is bad, if it kills electronics...imagine what it does to you


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> I've always loved front lights. My previous case had red ones, but I prefer blue myself.


Yeah I like them too, got them on my case.








FuryRosewood said:


> Tar is what makes the dust stick to everything...pretty much kills computers due to insulating everything and making heat build up.


Yep, it certainly killed the power supply, might kill something else next. :/ 



voyagerfan99 said:


> Machines like that are just disgusting to work on.


Tell me about it. It stinks too.


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> Yep, it certainly killed the power supply, might kill something else next. :/



Plus, mist and dust can killing computer.  sometime but not always.


----------



## 87dtna

lol, another worthless post brought to you by Jamesbonds.  Just trying to up your post count or what?


----------



## spirit

Jamebonds1 said:


> Plus, mist and dust can killing computer.  sometime but not always.



Too much dust will eventually kill it most probably. 

Anyway, those PCs are gone now, owners picked them up this afternoon. Should be getting paid tomorrow for the work I carried out,


----------



## Aastii

Ankur said:


> Nice LEDs, is the H100 push-pull? Intake?



Push Pull exhaust I am going to say. Design of the 700D/800D is bottom to top airflow rather than front to back. Makes better use of the rising hot air, plus it allows for the compartmental design, with the HDD's fully blocked off by a solid piece of steel from the main compartment


----------



## AlienMenace

When I usually work on a computer that I know the owner is a smoker, I put on a paper mask. And where hospital gloves (you know, the thin rubber ones). I am not a smoker and I try to stay away from that. And I clean the computer outside.


----------



## spirit

AlienMenace said:


> When I usually work on a computer that I know the owner is a smoker, I put on a paper mask. And where hospital gloves (you know, the thin rubber ones). I am not a smoker and I try to stay away from that. And I clean the computer outside.



Yeah I was gonna put those gloves and the facemask and stuff on, but really it wasn't quite as bad as I expecting (I have worked on their PCs in the past and they were much, much worse than this) so I didn't bother. I still did it all in the garage though as I didn't want the PCs inside my house.


----------



## 87dtna

AlienMenace said:


> When I usually work on a computer that I know the owner is a smoker, I put on a paper mask. And where hospital gloves (you know, the thin rubber ones). I am not a smoker and I try to stay away from that. And I clean the computer outside.



Thats pretty extreme.  I might take it outside if it's super dusty, and just hold my breath while I spray it out.  Hands can be washed off, it's not like it's not going to come off lol.


----------



## spirit

87dtna said:


> Thats pretty extreme.  I might take it outside if it's super dusty, and just hold my breath while I spray it out.  Hands can be washed off, it's not like it's not going to come off lol.



Yeah but it was NASTY moving that 9600 out of that horrible dusty machine into the newer machine, the card was caked in the sticky dust too and stank. Only reason I didn't wear gloves was because of ESD, but I somehow kind of doubt that wearing gloves would really build too much charge and damage the card.

Either way, I didn't really wanna touch that card. It was disgusting.


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> Yeah but it was NASTY moving that 9600 out of that horrible dusty machine into the newer machine, the card was caked in the sticky dust too and stank. Only reason I didn't wear gloves was because of ESD, but I somehow kind of doubt that wearing gloves would really build too much charge and damage the card.
> 
> Either way, I didn't really wanna touch that card. It was disgusting.



What do ESD mean?


----------



## wolfeking

electro static discharge.


----------



## Thanatos

87dtna said:


> lol, another worthless post brought to you by Jamesbonds.  Just trying to up your post count or what?



Him love you long time.


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## FuryRosewood

All i see there is softcore computer porn, i want to see moar shiny bits!


----------



## spirit

I wanna see an assembled system!! 

Which parts did you buy? I see an XFX 6870, a Hyper 212+ and a Carbide 300R.


----------



## Des_Zac

voyagerfan99 said:


> I've always loved front lights. My previous case had red ones, but I prefer blue myself.



No way, that's the EXACT case I used and still have but the LEDs were blue!


----------



## WeatherMan

spirit said:


> I wanna see an assembled system!!
> 
> Which parts did you buy? I see an XFX 6870, a Hyper 212+ and a Carbide 300R.




I still haven't got around to it yet!  I've had all these parts since the end of June 

My room is also nearly done, so I should have my system running before halloween! 

Here's a pic of my room right now, I am about to plaster tonight 





Here is the full list of components I purchased

Intel Core i3 2100 (Thanks to Aastii!)
Asus P8Z68-VLX ATX Socket 1155 Motherboard
8GB Patriot Viper Xtreme D2 1600MHz
1GB XFX HD6870 
Samsung 830 128GB SSD
2TB SATA III Seagate HDD
Corsair Carbide 300R
OCZ 550w ZT Modular PSU
CoolerMaster Hyper 212 Evo 
Sony 24x DVDRW

Microsoft Sidewinder X4 keyboard
Sharkoon Firefliger gaming mouse
Strike X SuperPad

as well as other bits such as

8pin cpu extension cable
3x 45cm black sata cables
1 additional 120mm fan for the top of the chassis
3 pin fan splitter x2
cable ties (black)
HDMI Cable (to replace DVI)

M-Audio Audiophile 2496 Soundcard
Cabletech Gold Edition RCA cable
New TalkTalk router
TP Link Wireless N AP

All together cost me around £850.
The AP is going downstairs hardwired to the Router through the floor to run my sisters laptop, my mums desktop and my secondary laptop, and the youview box which runs off of a Netgear Universal Ethernet Adapter.
Upstairs hardwired is my Desktop that needs to be built! Plus a Wireless HP All in one.

The AP runs over Power Over Ethernet, with cat5 laid through the floors, embedded into the walls and connected through faceplates on the walls, this is the same for my desktop. All cat5 in my room plugs into 1gang single/double faceplates 

Heres images.


----------



## spirit

Nice! Good choice of parts there!


----------



## spirit

My baby!
















Yeah I know it's dusty and I know the cable management isn't great but I don't have time to rectify that. Too busy on here helping people!


----------



## byteninja2

Nice spirit, but how many times do you have to post your build with no new stuff in it?


----------



## spirit

But it does have something new! Look at the SSD! Before it had a Crucial M4 (which is silver), but now it has a SanDisk Extreme (which is black). 

I seriously need to buy a new can of compressed air and spray my PC with it. It is covered in dust!


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> But it does have something new! Look at the SSD! Before it had a Crucial M4 (which is silver), but now it has a SanDisk Extreme (which is black).
> 
> I seriously need to buy a new can of compressed air and spray my PC with it. It is covered in dust!



Gonna clean my server and pc today. It's already 6 years ago for the server lol ;p.


----------



## spirit

Not properly cleaned my PC out since about May!


----------



## byteninja2

spirit said:


> But it does have something new! Look at the SSD! Before it had a Crucial M4 (which is silver), but now it has a SanDisk Extreme (which is black).
> 
> I seriously need to buy a new can of compressed air and spray my PC with it. It is covered in dust!



Oh, I cant tell, I actually thought you removed your SSD


----------



## spirit

byteninja2 said:


> Oh, I cant tell, I actually thought you removed your SSD



I got the chance to upgrade my M4 to an Extreme for free so I took it.


----------



## WeatherMan

Spirit, go down to your local Currys PC World they sell compressed air in there, the price ain't that bad either!


You get a twin pack for £18


----------



## spirit

Got my last one off Amazon for a couple of quid!  Used pretty much all of it in May dusting out my PC. It had THAT much dust!

Mind you, it did look all nice and clean.


----------



## mr.doom

Here's my little PC 

















Not the cleanest cable routing, but I'm proud of how powerful it is.


----------



## spirit

Keep meaning to ask you - what camera did you use to take these photos?


----------



## Shane

Awesome looking system you got their Mr.Doom.


----------



## Adam1394

My PC in old Antec 300.




I know it's a mess here, i'll fix it.


----------



## spirit

Cable management! I know that case has no cable management features, but you could bunch some of those cables up which you aren't using and maybe put them beneath the hard drive or something?


----------



## claptonman

Or a $50 upgrade would do you well.


----------



## spirit

Yeah, this is a good case http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139011 bit more than 50 bucks though, it's 75.

...or, you could mod your Antec 300. Cut some cable management holes. I did that with an old case, it went well and now it looks a lot tidier. Not sure how much room there would be behind the motherboard tray though for that, but I'm sure there are guides and stuff online to modding Antec 300s.


----------



## Calin

mr.doom said:


> Here's my little PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the cleanest cable routing, but I'm proud of how powerful it is.


I wonder what are that pc's specs.


----------



## spirit

CalinXP said:


> I wonder what are that pc's specs.



I think he went for an i5 3570K in the end over an i7 3770K, but take a look at this thread http://www.computerforum.com/214157-white-dragon-watercooled-mini-itx-project-build-log.html


----------



## Adam1394

Adam1394 said:


> My PC in old Antec 300.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's a mess here, i'll fix it.




New case, a little cleaner than before + GTX260 for PhysX.





Case name in sig.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Adam1394 said:


> New case, a little cleaner than before + GTX260 for PhysX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case's name in sig.



Be careful about PCI E power converter   Sometime wire do getting heat if something going wrong.


----------



## Adam1394

Thanks for warn :good: .


----------



## Jamebonds1

This is my new RAM Patriot DDR3 1600 MHz 16 GB, Limited Edition


----------



## Jamebonds1

Adam1394 said:


> Thanks for warn :good: .



No problem.   I posted my picture of my RAM BTW.


----------



## spirit

Jamebonds1 said:


> Be careful about PCI E power converter   Sometime wire do getting heat if something going wrong.



What? Should all be fine so long as his PSU is sufficient, which it probably is... beware though, those 260s eat up a lot of power. I'd remove it and not bother with a dedicated PhysX card to be honest.


----------



## Adam1394

What do you think about that?






BTW: Sorry for my english, i'm from Germany  .


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> What? Should all be fine so long as his PSU is sufficient, which it probably is... beware though, those 260s eat up a lot of power. I'd remove it and not bother with a dedicated PhysX card to be honest.



Not all video card would accept PCIe power converter, since most time PCIe power converter didn't met power that video card requirement and is risk.  XFX wouldn't recommend this as well.  I had to agree that removing dedicated PhysX would be better in order to save energy but it worth for Borderland 2 that use PhysX.  Just say.


----------



## spirit

Looks a lot better than before. If you take your SSD out, mount it the other way so it's facing the other way, then you can route your SATA cable behind the motherboard tray.

Argghhh I really wanna say to you "pass it over here and I'll do it", but can't do that online!


----------



## Jamebonds1

Adam1394 said:


> What do you think about that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: Sorry for my english, i'm from Germany  .



Umm... i was talk about this one.  sorry my english is bad too 

http://www.amazon.com/StarTech-com-...&qid=1351790445&sr=8-1&keywords=molex+to+pcie


----------



## 87dtna

A gtx 260 for physx would have worse performance than a 680 alone.  lol


----------



## spirit

87dtna said:


> A gtx 260 for physx would have worse performance than a 680 alone.  lol



Yeah hence why I think he should remove it. It's a power hungry beast too!


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> Yeah hence why I think he should remove it. It's a power hungry beast too!



Yeah. I remember that GTX 2XX series is pretty power hungry than new video card.


----------



## Shane

Adam1394 said:


> New case, a little cleaner than before + GTX260 for PhysX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case name in sig.



How does the 680 perform with a 260 for Physx?

Have you tested the 680 alone,then 680 + 260 Physx?


----------



## Turbo10

Wait what, you can use a separate card for Physx?


----------



## spirit

Yeah, you've been able to for years and years!


----------



## Turbo10

spirit said:


> Yeah, you've been able to for years and years!



Does it, actually make a difference?


----------



## spirit

Turbo10 said:


> Does it, actually make a difference?



Probably not.


----------



## Adam1394

I ran some bench and look on results:

Mafia 2:

GTX680 alone - avg. 47,1
GTX680 + GTX260 - avg. 56,4

Batman AC:

GTX680 alone - avg. 47,2
GTX680 + GTX260 - avg. 52,6

Metro 2033:

GTX680 alone - avg. 29,2
GTX680 + GTX260 - avg. 31,0

Enjoy!

BTW: I bought 2 Noise Blocker XL2 120mm for up in my case.


----------



## Virssagòn

Lol, it's like SLI but with different cards and less performance boost .
Why doesn't amd have something like that !?


----------



## Jamebonds1

SmileMan said:


> Lol, it's like SLI but with different cards and less performance boost .
> Why doesn't amd have something like that !?



If you have AMD video card you can use Geforce as physX.


----------



## Adam1394

SmileMan said:


> Why doesn't amd have something like that !?



AMD has something like that:


----------



## Virssagòn

-.-
CF = same gpu
like you do isn't as CF or SLI XD
I got a Cf setup myselve


----------



## wolfeking

Nvidia owns the physx tech. AMD can not use it.  Physx is nothing like SLI, and AMDs cross card CFx does not emulate it.  Physx is responsible for emulating real world physics for objects in the game.  If you use an AMD card, it off loads physics processing onto the processor.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Adam1394 said:


> What do you think about that?



Maybe I have 15 years old computer,but I think my environment is better anyway (first 2 pictures simply show where we all are...including me lol):

























Of course I will not show you the computer room from which I operate all that data and I will also not give you an address where I live lol.



Cheers!


----------



## Jamebonds1

wolfeking said:


> Nvidia owns the physx tech. AMD can not use it.  Physx is nothing like SLI, and AMDs cross card CFx does not emulate it.  Physx is responsible for emulating real world physics for objects in the game.  If you use an AMD card, it off loads physics processing onto the processor.



True.  AMD don't use PhysX as physics source.  The AMD use different type of physics such as Bullet Physics.  Also GTX 680+GTX 260 is not SLI.  neither 7770+GTX 260 is a SLI, CrossFire or Bridge.


----------



## wolfeking

You make things a lot more complicated than they need to be.  AMD does not do physics period. AMD drivers offload physics on the processor, which is a less than optimal solution. 

A GTX260 Physics on a GTX680 is crap anyway. It will be holding the 680 back. You need similar cards to get and serious advantage from Physics.


----------



## Jamebonds1

wolfeking said:


> You make things a lot more complicated than they need to be.  AMD does not do physics period. AMD drivers offload physics on the processor, which is a less than optimal solution.
> 
> A GTX260 Physics on a GTX680 is crap anyway. It will be holding the 680 back. You need similar cards to get and serious advantage from Physics.



I don't say AMD own any physics.  AMD don't own any physics ever when Nvida owned Physx physics system which is I got frustrated a bit.  There is no physics activities on AMD video card unless the game have Bullet Physics or Havok.  It did improve FPS rated by GTX 680 + GTX 260 but it not worth due to power hungry unless adam want to spend another pair for SLI.  

Here is my AMD video card with Bullet Physics (scroll down)
http://xfxforce.com/en-us/Products/...-HD-7000/AMD-Radeon-HD-7770/FX-777A-ZDB4.aspx


----------



## spirit

Yeah look at the benchmarks, sometimes you're only getting one or two FPS more by adding a 260, whilst sucking up a lot more power and creating a lot more heat!

PhysX is an NVIDIA technology. Doesn't happen on AMD cards.


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> Yeah look at the benchmarks, sometimes you're only getting one or two FPS more by adding a 260, whilst sucking up a lot more power and creating a lot more heat!
> 
> PhysX is an NVIDIA technology. Doesn't happen on AMD cards.



True.  If game don't have PhysX engine and have GTX 680 Graphics card+ GTX 260 PhysX card, it would be wasted money and energy.  Plus it won't help boost up game-without-PhysX.  That would hurt me, if getting GTX 680 + GTX 260 and i don't have game with PhysX.  I'm fan of Plus 80 Gold and Energy Star.

If want physics on AMD, the game have to be Bullet Physics or Havok.


----------



## 87dtna

Adam1394 said:


> I run some bench and look on results:
> 
> Mafia 2:
> 
> GTX680 alone - avg. 47,1
> GTX680 + GTX260 - avg. 56,4
> 
> Batman AC:
> 
> GTX680 alone - avg. 47,2
> GTX680 + GTX260 - avg. 52,6
> 
> Metro 2033:
> 
> GTX680 alone - avg. 29,2
> GTX680 + GTX260 - avg. 31,0
> 
> Enjoy!
> ]




I don't believe it.  You had to have PhysX set to the CPU instead of the 680 to get those results.  What resolution are you gaming on anyway?


----------



## Adam1394

87dtna said:


> I don't believe it.  You had to have PhysX set to the CPU instead of the 680 to get those results.  What resolution are you gaming on anyway?



1920x1080, but remember i've got i5 on '56 socket and only 4,0 GHz


----------



## spirit

Is PhysX set to run on the 260 in the NVIDIA Control Panel though?


----------



## Adam1394

spirit said:


> Is PhysX set to run on the 260 in the NVIDIA Control Panel though?



Yep, as dedicated PPU.


----------



## Virssagòn

Adam1394 said:


> 1920x1080, but remember i've got i5 on '56 socket and only 4,0 GHz



Wanna see how strong it is compared to others.
test my benchmark . http://www.computerforum.com/215772-black-hole-v3-benchmark.html

Let me know what you got with a picture


----------



## Aastii

Turbo10 said:


> Does it, actually make a difference?



It is situational. If you have a dedicated Physx card that can keep up with your main graphics card and you use an application that utilises Physx, performance will be better than with Physx on the same card doing the graphics processing



SmileMan said:


> Lol, it's like SLI but with different cards and less performance boost .
> Why doesn't amd have something like that !?



Because Physx is an Nvidia technology, but you can still use an AMD card. You would have the AMD card as your main graphics card and the Nvidia card as dedicated Physx. You need to use either outdated Nvidia drivers, as they got rid of the ability to use Nvidia and AMD together, or cracked drivers to get it to work.

This is the better use of a dedicated Physx card imho. If you have a powerful Nvidia card anyway, it will be able to handle all of the processing. If you have just AMD, it can handle the game but you will not, no matter how powerful the card, be able to use Physx. By having that Nvidia card there, you are essentially using it to enable the feature, rather than just offload some of the work load.


----------



## 87dtna

Adam1394 said:


> 1920x1080, but remember i've got i5 on '56 socket and only 4,0 GHz



Yeah OK?  Thats certainly no bottleneck.  There really isn't much different in gaming between Lynnfield and Sandy bridge.  I went from an I5 750 at 4.2ghz to a 2500k at 4.6ghz and the only difference I saw was lower temps.  

At 1080p, a 680 should dominate any game at any setting, even metro 2033, without the need to a descreet physX card.  Still willing to bet that when you had just the 680 in you had PhysX set to CPU and not to the 680.


----------



## Jamebonds1

87dtna said:


> Yeah OK?  Thats certainly no bottleneck.  There really isn't much different in gaming between Lynnfield and Sandy bridge.  I went from an I5 750 at 4.2ghz to a 2500k at 4.6ghz and the only difference I saw was lower temps.
> 
> At 1080p, a 680 should dominate any game at any setting, even metro 2033, without the need to a descreet physX card.  Still willing to bet that when you had just the 680 in you had PhysX set to CPU and not to the 680.



With Geforce, PhysX can be used on CPU but it would slow down as my experience with 9600 GT.


----------



## Calin

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Maybe I have 15 years old computer,but I think my environment is better anyway (first 2 pictures simply show where we all are...including me lol):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I will not show you the computer room from which I operate all that data and I will also not give you an address where I live lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


Lol that's funny as hell.


----------



## wolfeking

okay, back on topic, and kind of a mid phase thing. But pics of my computer currently. 
















Currently drilled out all of the rivets, and sprayed it down with aircraft grade paint stripper. Getting it to the bare metal, then going to put it back together with a look I can like for a while.


----------



## Virssagòn

Sorry I can't buy it directly. I'm a bit lack on money...
The blackhole database is ready for use atm. I'll connect it to the app later.


----------



## wolfeking

smile, what are you talking about in the first one? Are you in the right thread?


----------



## Jamebonds1

wolfeking said:


> okay, back on topic, and kind of a mid phase thing. But pics of my computer currently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently drilled out all of the rivets, and sprayed it down with aircraft grade paint stripper. Getting it to the bare metal, then going to put it back together with a look I can like for a while.



Look nice for desktop.  what is color you're going to paint? Black?


----------



## wolfeking

Black and silver two tone with chrome accents.  Just wait for the finished product and it will make more sense.


----------



## Jamebonds1

wolfeking said:


> Black and silver two tone with chrome accents.  Just wait for the finished product and it will make more sense.



Sound nice.    I'm think about paint on my desktop in future. Logo "NEOFRONTIER"


----------



## turbodiesel

i was going to put my pc pic on here but it is really not worth looking at


----------



## Jamebonds1

turbodiesel said:


> i was going to put my pc pic on here but it is really not worth looking at



Don't worry, we won't say bad thing about how your pc look like.  There  is a lot of friendly people here at forum.


----------



## spirit

My first server, HP ProLiant ML310 G3.


----------



## wolfeking

holy cable management!   and are those SCSI or IDE?


----------



## Virssagòn

What cpu has it? I think xeon(or pentium) if I see the image right.
Lucky guy! My server has an athlon 64 x2 :'(, and I don't have the money to upgrade soon .
I also recommend you to fix that ugly cable management! Rest looks pretty clean, no dust,...


----------



## spirit

wolfeking said:


> holy cable management!   and are those SCSI or IDE?


SCSI. The disks are hot swap. 



SmileMan said:


> What cpu has it? I think xeon(or pentium) if I see the image right.
> Lucky guy! My server has an athlon 64 x2 :'(, and I don't have the money to upgrade soon .
> I also recommend you to fix that ugly cable management! Rest looks pretty clean, no dust,...


Pentium 4 HT I think. 

Eh not too fussed about the cable management. This thing weighs a ton, you try turning it over on its side to worry about cable management.  You ever seen inside a real server like this ProLiant before? The cable management is like that in all of them.


----------



## Virssagòn

Hmm, probably my athlon will be a bit faster not?
Testing time! ;P

Probably I gonna upgrade to an fx6300 soon as I can ;P.


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> Pentium 4 HT I think.



The RAM is non-ECC or ECC?


----------



## FuryRosewood

According to knowledge base it has PC2-4200 ECC RAM


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

turbodiesel said:


> i was going to put my pc pic on here but it is really not worth looking at



Hahaha don't worry man.I bet it looks better than my 15 years old PC whos parts were washed in a dishwasher and then later attached back together on a table without the case lmao!But hey...it works perfectly and that is what counts


----------



## Jamebonds1

FuryRosewood said:


> According to knowledge base it has PC2-4200 ECC RAM



It is the server motherboard. so it can support either ECC or non-ECC.  non-ECC are not recommend for Xeon.  Server do always have error and corrupt so ECC is need.


----------



## FuryRosewood

I know what ECC is. Just i didnt think the Pentium 4 would support ECC, but then again its memory controller is off the cpu. Keep forgetting that.


----------



## spirit

SmileMan said:


> Hmm, probably my athlon will be a bit faster not?
> Testing time! ;P
> 
> Probably I gonna upgrade to an fx6300 soon as I can ;P.


Would test it with Black Hole but I can't because I couldn't get a 64-bit OS to install on it, sorry. Got Windows 2003 Enterprise on it now, it's 32-bit I think.



Jamebonds1 said:


> The RAM is non-ECC or ECC?


ECC I think.



FuryRosewood said:


> According to knowledge base it has PC2-4200 ECC RAM


Yep it's got 2GB of PC2-4200 at the moment, upgradeable to 8GB.


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> Would test it with Black Hole but I can't because I couldn't get a 64-bit OS to install on it, sorry. Got Windows 2003 Enterprise on it now, it's 32-bit I think.



What is type of socket of your CPU on server?  LGA 775 is 64 Bit and Socket 478 is 32 Bit only.  

If it is LGA 775:
Have you installing OS as SCSI or Raid?  That server is raid mode via SCSI.  It is RAID 10 i think?

EDIT: my mistaken. I just review your server.  It is motherboard with BGA 775.  It should be support 64 Bit OS.


----------



## spirit

XP x64 won't install because I need an SCSI/RAID driver which I don't have. I can use the Windows 2003 x64 driver from HP as XP x64 is essentially just Windows 2003 x64, but the driver needs to go on a floppy disk drive and the server doesn't have one, so I can't install it. 

Windows 2003, obviously being a server OS, already had the driver so it installed fine. I don't have a 64-bit copy of Windows 2003 though, only 32-bit.

The disks are in RAID-5.

Pentium 4 HTs are 64-bit compatible as I had a 64-bit OS on mine back in the day when I used a P4 HT daily.


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> XP x64 won't install because I need an SCSI/RAID driver which I don't have. I can use the Windows 2003 x64 driver from HP as XP x64 is essentially just Windows 2003 x64, but the driver needs to go on a floppy disk drive and the server doesn't have one, so I can't install it.
> 
> Windows 2003, obviously being a server OS, already had the driver so it installed fine. I don't have a 64-bit copy of Windows 2003 though, only 32-bit.
> 
> The disks are in RAID-5.
> 
> Pentium 4 HTs are 64-bit compatible as I had a 64-bit OS on mine back in the day when I used a P4 HT daily.



Any lucky that you able to use USB flash to installing a driver?


----------



## spirit

Yeah could try that, or maybe slipstream the drivers. But I've got Server 2003 all installed now and I can't really be bothered to reinstall it.


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> Yeah could try that, or maybe slipstream the drivers. But I've got Server 2003 all installed now and I can't really be bothered to reinstall it.



Yeah.  Installing XP can take a lot of time to installing correct driver.  

I'm not sure if your server can boot USB but it should work on your computer since it is one gen new than my laptop Socket 478.


----------



## spirit

I think I'll just stick with Server 2003. Got it all installed and it won't be long before I start setting it up now.


----------



## BurningSkyline

This website has been completely off of my radar for a few months, and within these past few months I built my computer. I noticed my bookmark and Decided to post up a shot of my PC, which I had just cleaned.


----------



## 87dtna

Nice man.


----------



## spirit

Looking awesome! :good:


----------



## Jamebonds1

BurningSkyline said:


> This website has been completely off of my radar for a few months, and within these past few months I built my computer. I noticed my bookmark and Decided to post up a shot of my PC, which I had just cleaned.



Look nice!  I see you have XIGMATEK Heatsink.  They make great 120 MM fan and heatsink. I have it, replaced my 120 mm fan on Thermaltake Contac 30.  More CFM, more quite.


----------



## Ankur

BurningSkyline said:


> This website has been completely off of my radar for a few months, and within these past few months I built my computer. I noticed my bookmark and Decided to post up a shot of my PC, which I had just cleaned.


660 Ti 20 GB? in sig .


----------



## Virssagòn

BurningSkyline said:


> This website has been completely off of my radar for a few months, and within these past few months I built my computer. I noticed my bookmark and Decided to post up a shot of my PC, which I had just cleaned.



Nice one!
From what I can see on this photo your cable management is almost perfect!
keep up the good work.


----------



## BurningSkyline

Cable management is a bit of a mess in my opinion... On the right side you can see extra inputs for the fan controller on the case, and the backside is a bit of a mess but nobody will see that. I'm definitely considering swapping out the white LED fans for others and putting in an NZXT Hue instead.

Quick question, my hard drive is pretty darn loud when its on a lot of the time. Do you think it is defective?

EDIT: Didnt notice it said 20GB 660 Ti in my sig, I wish haha


----------



## Jamebonds1

BurningSkyline said:


> Cable management is a bit of a mess in my opinion... On the right side you can see extra inputs for the fan controller on the case, and the backside is a bit of a mess but nobody will see that. I'm definitely considering swapping out the white LED fans for others and putting in an NZXT Hue instead.
> 
> Quick question, my hard drive is pretty darn loud when its on a lot of the time. Do you think it is defective?
> 
> EDIT: Didnt notice it said 20GB 660 Ti in my sig, I wish haha



What is hard drive specs you're talk about?  As my experience my few of WD usually to failed on me.


----------



## spirit

BurningSkyline said:


> Cable management is a bit of a mess in my opinion... On the right side you can see extra inputs for the fan controller on the case, and the backside is a bit of a mess but nobody will see that. I'm definitely considering swapping out the white LED fans for others and putting in an NZXT Hue instead.


Your cable management is better than mine!







Stupid case.


----------



## Virssagòn

What are you 2 complaining?!

Mine is horrible if you see your cases





Edit; where are your hdd connectors btw spirit? can't seem to find it lol.


----------



## Virssagòn

Aah now I see them, my mobo is much worse in terms of cable management. It's because the HDD connectors are right under that I can't get the cable management better...


----------



## FuryRosewood

if thats the CPU power i see going over the gpu, you can probably route it under it and get a much cleaner look, just hug the edge of the motherboard.


----------



## Shane

FuryRosewood said:


> if thats the CPU power i see going over the gpu, you can probably route it under it and get a much cleaner look, just hug the edge of the motherboard.



If the cables on his OCZ 700W version PSU are the same length that were on my OCZ 600W,It wont reach. 

I had to buy a 4 pin CPU extension cable for mine then run it behind the mobo tray and up through the top.


----------



## wolfeking

His cables are the same as mine. Assuming the case is of comparable size, then he can either run it between the board and the backplate, or pull the cable as tight as it will go and be about 1mm from breaking the connector, but it will go behind the backplate none the less. 
Either is cleaner than running it over everything like he has.


----------



## Virssagòn

Yeh, I can fit some more cables behind it. But the biggest problem are that sata connectors. I want a new board, so I can fit it behind the board and on the right.
But I want to buy first some other things though...
All that said, I never had heat issues. I got even nice temps.
And the chamber is really hot always...


----------



## FuryRosewood

people are misunderstanding what I am saying. Run it *UNDER* the *GPU* not behind the motherboard. If its going over the GPU it has more than enough length to go under it.


----------



## Virssagòn

FuryRosewood said:


> people are misunderstanding what I am saying. Run it *UNDER* the *GPU* not behind the motherboard. If its going over the GPU it has more than enough length to go under it.



I understood you, I think Nevakonaza didn't. Because the way over the gpu is longer then under it ;P


----------



## Jamebonds1

Nevakonaza said:


> If the cables on his OCZ 700W version PSU are the same length that were on my OCZ 600W,It wont reach.
> 
> I had to buy a 4 pin CPU extension cable for mine then run it behind the mobo tray and up through the top.



That give me idea of getting 8 pin CPU extension   I don't thought of anything.


----------



## Shane

SmileMan said:


> I think Nevakonaza didn't. Because the way over the gpu is longer then under it ;P



No,i knew exactly what he meant,I tried it with my OCZ 600W version of the same PSU and even doing it that way the cable did not reach it just was not long enough.
So i bought a extension cable and ran the cable right the way around the back of the mobo tray and you could not see it at all,vs running it under that gap on the GPU where you could still see it.


----------



## FuryRosewood

Guess I've gotten lucky and never had issues with cable lengths unless they were behind the motherboard tray.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

SmileMan said:


> What are you 2 complaining?!
> 
> Mine is horrible if you see your cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit; where are your hdd connectors btw spirit? can't seem to find it lol.



YOUR is horrible?!
LMAO...you should have seen mine then since it doesn't even have a case xD


----------



## wolfeking

That cable management is pretty bad, but without a proper view from multiple angles, then we can not help sort it any better than it is. 

And you don't use a case? I have not had mine in a case for the past week or so. Horrible without one, but it does cool much better (see also High Airflow My Arse).


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Hey wolfeking (if it's not a secret) how do you cool your HDD(s)?
I cool mine with 6 fans on 4 different sides  (Crazy I know lol).


----------



## wolfeking

passive cooling. I don't get high temps ever, except in my laptop when it is 115+*F outside, and even then, my processor and graphics cry for mama before the hdd gets too hot.


----------



## spirit

wolfeking said:


> That cable management is pretty bad, but without a proper view from multiple angles, then we can not help sort it any better than it is.


I have a feeling that's an older photo and he has sorted it out now.


----------



## wolfeking

Okay. But people should not post old pics.  

well, here is mine, 5% into rebuild.   Sleeving is being an arse to me, as the USB cables are just not working like the power cables did.    But one step at a time. 




sucked this up really badly, but I can redo it later. 




My new toy!   Only issue is it has more LEDs than time square.  But not really an issue once the case is all back together. 




Shiny. Like the chrome look. 





Just some other shots of it as it is right now.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Do I see a gigantic CPU cooler on the 5. image lol?
If yes,WHY do you need such a HUGE one lol?


----------



## wolfeking

It is not even big. It is a Hyper 212 EVO. And it is not even that great.


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> I have a feeling that's an older photo and he has sorted it out now.



Didn't change it for 2 months when I took it. But this weekend I sorted it a bit.
Cpu pwr under cpu, as much as I could I stuck the cables behind the mobo.
But the sata connectors are still there, can't sort that out ;D.
It looks already much cleaner though.


----------



## BurningSkyline

The hard drive you asked about was a 500 GB Western Digital Caviar Blue, that is all I know about it.


----------



## FuryRosewood

i dont see how we can see size, there is no banana for reference...


----------



## galerecon

Here's mine newly built. I know the cable management isn't that great ...


----------



## jonnyp11

i would love to know why corsair insists on labeling it so when the rad is on the exhaust the tubes cover it, why not the other side, still would work mounting it on top too


----------



## FuryRosewood

only thing that cries out to me is that rear fan, turn it so the power lead is closer to the motherboard and possibly wrap it around a screwdriver to take up slack in a spiral, but otherwise looks pretty good to me...


----------



## galerecon

FuryRosewood said:


> only thing that cries out to me is that rear fan, turn it so the power lead is closer to the motherboard and possibly wrap it around a screwdriver to take up slack in a spiral, but otherwise looks pretty good to me...



I was going to turn it 180 degrees but then my water tubes would be all funky...


----------



## FuryRosewood

nah dont rotate the rad, just rotate the fan behind it. fan is independent of the radiator


----------



## galerecon

FuryRosewood said:


> nah dont rotate the rad, just rotate the fan behind it. fan is independent of the radiator



Oh lol my bad I thought you were talking about the radiator. The only reason I did the fan like that is because the logo would be straight on the fan. Ya I know dumb. But I was planning on changing it after I know this whole system works properly.


----------



## evti

This is my very first built computer. It's not powerful and is meant mainly for distributed computing and the like. Nonetheless, I am happy and proud of it

Pre-CPU and GPU (waaa cable management, I know, it's not done yet here):





Front (hard to get the LED ambiance with the camera, but it's got a Red LED on the 200mm fan on the front, and a blue LED on the 200mm fan on top):


----------



## spirit

Cable management dude! Once it's all done it'll be pretty cool.


----------



## AlienMenace

This is my New setup.

Gets kind of dirty quickly though.






[/IMG]


----------



## Virssagòn

Pretty nice cable management there^^


----------



## AlienMenace

Thank you


----------



## wolfeking

Not really. The SATA cables need work, as does that front panel connector and HSF cable.   Otherwise its okay.


----------



## spirit

wolfeking said:


> Not really. The SATA cables need work, as does that front panel connector and HSF cable.   Otherwise its okay.



I think the problem with the SATA cables is more to do with his board than it is anything else. Whenever I've used boards where the SATA ports are not right-angled the cable management always looked a mess.


----------



## wolfeking

It can be made a lot cleaner than it is though. Without right angled connectors is not a big deal in 99% of cases.


----------



## spirit

wolfeking said:


> It can be made a lot cleaner than it is though. Without right angled connectors is not a big deal in 99% of cases.



Yeah that's true, if he just re-arranged the cables a bit. Maybe get black cables too, the red ones look horrible.


----------



## wolfeking

True.  And zip tie them together so that it looks like only 1 cable coming through the management hole.


----------



## jonnyp11

wolfeking said:


> It can be made a lot cleaner than it is though. Without right angled connectors is not a big deal in 99% of cases.



Yeah, that was ne cool thing about the ASRock mobos, the sata ports were turned facing the side, wish the 24 pin and other stuff would do that tooon at least high end mobos that will go in high end cases and use cable management.


----------



## wolfeking

EVGA FTW boards have the right angled 24 pin connectors.  Asus, Gigabyte, ASrock, and MSI have right angled Sata connectors, just not on the low end boards.


----------



## linkin

wolfeking said:


> EVGA FTW boards have the right angled 24 pin connectors.  Asus, Gigabyte, ASrock, and MSI have right angled Sata connectors, just not on the low end boards.



Right angled 24pin connectors on all motherboards would make cable routing jobs a lot easier.


----------



## jonnyp11

linkin said:


> Right angled 24pin connectors on all motherboards would make cable routing jobs a lot easier.



i just want like Corsair and Gigabyte to partner up and have a custom psu, mobo, and case, where the cables come out the side of the PSU and the mobo's sockets are somehow reversed to the back then have a right angle adapter, would be the sleakest and best looking thing ever if you could have wholes in the mobo for the pci-e power cables and flip them to face the mobo.


----------



## wolfeking

It would take quite a bit of engineering magic to do something like that, and they would make it super expensive because of it. Clean, yes. But it the cost is not worth it when most boards are good enough with the current setups.


----------



## spirit

The one bad thing about right angled SATA ports is you need a big case to easily plug the cables in. In my Lexa S it is a right pest to plug the SATA cables into the board, there isn't enough room to work. Trying to access the lower points is a right pain.


----------



## spirit

QUUAAADDD!!! 

Sorry for the rubbish photos.

I'm in the process of re-building it for my brother for Christmas. Needs a new hard drive and a few other things. Probably just going to get an SSD though.


----------



## newcomputer20

hey thanks to all those who helped me. And no, I don't care about cable management.
Specs; 
i5 2500k
8gb ram (2x4)
xfx 7950
asus p8z68-v-lx
corsiar 650w TX
CNPS 10x extreme CPU cooler
fractal design R4


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> QUUAAADDD!!!
> 
> Sorry for the rubbish photos.
> 
> I'm in the process of re-building it for my brother for Christmas. Needs a new hard drive and a few other things. Probably just going to get an SSD though.



We're doing QQQQQQQQUUUUUUUUUUAAAAAAADDDDDDDDD!!! Eh?


----------



## spirit

Jamebonds1 said:


> We're doing QQQQQQQQUUUUUUUUUUAAAAAAADDDDDDDDD!!! Eh?



I KNEW you would come back with that! 

Yeah it's time to start saying QUUUAAADDDD again. 

On a serious note, I need to get an SSD and some fan adapters for this PC so that I can get it working and give it to my brother for Christmas. I'm thinking of getting an Intel 520 64GB or 128GB (I forget which size now) SSD. They're only like £70, so it's cheap and fast.


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> I KNEW you would come back with that!
> 
> Yeah it's time to start saying QUUUAAADDDD again.
> 
> On a serious note, I need to get an SSD and some fan adapters for this PC so that I can get it working and give it to my brother for Christmas. I'm thinking of getting an Intel 520 64GB or 128GB (I forget which size now) SSD. They're only like £70, so it's cheap and fast.



I love qqquuuaaadddd 

Anyway, what's wrong with your Quad computer?  Old hard drive die?


----------



## spirit

Yeah the old HDD clicked away into death...


----------



## Shane

Got my old HP rebuilt today for my sister to use for general web browsing & music.

Sorry about the phone pics. 
















The Motherboard from the HP is really fussy,Does not really like using Sata drives even in  1.5 Gbit/s mode,so i stuck with IDE but at least its a 7200Rpm drive.
Also i cant remember what happened to the original HP PSU but i shoved a Gigabyte SuperB 460W in that i had spare.
For the OS,i was going to go with Linux,But i don't think it likes my system too much..ive tried Lubuntu 12.10,Elementry OS (BETA) and some other old ubuntu version i had lying around on disk and all of them would just not move past the install screen..again not sure whats up there.
So had to stick with XP Pro. 

Final specs.
AMD Sempron 2800+,Asus a7v8x-LA motherboard ,1.25GB PC3200 ram ,ATI 9600 Pro 256Mb AGP,Seagate Barracuda 120Gb 7200Rpm,Xp Pro SP2.

Il see how it does,If it struggles then il just buy a cheap LGA 775 board,and shove in my spare E6300 & 1GB of DDR2 800Mhz ram,But so far it seems fine.


----------



## spirit

Looks all right to me! I don't think I've ever come across a 7200 RPM IDE disk in my time, most I used were slower.


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> Looks all right to me! I don't think I've ever come across a 7200 RPM IDE disk in my time, most I used were slower.



My ATHLONG!! 64 has a 7200rpm 250gb seagate, and that's ~5 years ago I think.


----------



## spirit

SmileMan said:


> My ATHLONG!! 64 has a 7200rpm 250gb seagate, and that's ~5 years ago I think.



My ATHLONG 64 3700+ has a 5400 RPM 80GB Seagate IDE.


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


>



I spy with my little eye a Logitech G500 (Me thinks?). Wonderful mouse


----------



## spirit

Yes I think it is a G500. I'm using the G400 right now myself and have done since February and I love it


----------



## Shane

Aastii said:


> I spy with my little eye a Logitech G500 (Me thinks?). Wonderful mouse



Yup,Its actually my old mouse which i gave her with that system..im using the G5 on my machine. ,I also have a RX100 lying around somewhere. 

I wish Logitech would bring out a Wired version of the Performance MX with a higher DPI,I really like the shape.


----------



## Jamebonds1

This is HP DVD burner but i did put it into my Dell laptop.  





I reroute CPU power behind by fan.  





What do you guy think about this?


----------



## Symbol

the ultimate CASE


----------



## linux992

^^ The ultimate FIRE hazard!! haha


----------



## spirit

Symbol said:


> the ultimate CASE



Yeah look at da cable management!!


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> Yeah look at da cable management!!



And it is pretty old computer   I think it is between 1980s to 1990s.


----------



## spirit

I am a bit concerned that the case may get a bit warm though, cool idea though.


----------



## Jamebonds1

It would take a hot red glow iron to start paper fire.  Plus, not all old computer getting hot easily.


----------



## Virssagòn

Jamebonds1 said:


> It would take a hot red glow iron to start paper fire.  Plus, not all old computer getting hot easily.



If no hardware really sticks against it, it's not that dangerous 
Behind the mobo I'd place something different though.
Make 2 holes on the top and place fans init, so the hot air can get out 
You should make a thread about it, whilst building it, or did you get the image from web?
Cool idea, maybe gonna do something like that too ;D. That will be for the hollidays though...


----------



## Jamebonds1

SmileMan said:


> If no hardware really sticks against it, it's not that dangerous
> Behind the mobo I'd place something different though.
> Make 2 holes on the top and place fans init, so the hot air can get out
> You should make a thread about it, whilst building it, or did you get the image from web?
> Cool idea, maybe gonna do something like that too ;D. That will be for the hollidays though...



Lol. It look like you might reply to wrong person but no I don't own picture with paper desktop.  I posted picture of my desktop with CPU power and laptop with mod of DVD burner from HP.


----------



## Geoff

Jamebonds1 said:


> It would take a hot red glow iron to start paper fire.  Plus, not all old computer getting hot easily.


Someone has never tried lighting paper on fire with a magnifying glass before...


----------



## spirit

So long as you can make fire or put the paper on something very hot, you can burn it. You don't need a glowing hot iron rod.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Symbol said:


> the ultimate CASE



It's good to know that my computer is not the oldest computer on the planet.


----------



## Virssagòn

Jamebonds1 said:


> Lol. It look like you might reply to wrong person but no I don't own picture with paper desktop.  I posted picture of my desktop with CPU power and laptop with mod of DVD burner from HP.



I was talking to you, I quoted your text because I wrote something additional to it .
And you don't need to answer because you didn't post that picture lol.


----------



## craig123

Uploaded with ImageShack.us my set up

pc spec is 8gb ddr3 1333 ram
8800gtz 512mb card (used to run 9800 gtz 768mb till it broke was a great card to say its age)
500gb 7200 hdd
quad core 2.66 tm2 q8400
raid max case and fans
600watt psu
on board sound]
samsung light scriber and burner
gaming keyboard sept the volum button broke so used a letter s and norml light up mouse 
hope you like enjoy


32inch bush tv yet to connect up and xbox360 vinyl wrap


----------



## Adam1394

Look, what i've got in ma' dirty hands 

#edit: i5-2500k Engineering Sample:



(last 3 marks hide for my safety)

I think I'll do 5GHz (meybe 5,5GHz, who know's :] ) with this.

Pics with whole new platform in next week.

PS: Once again, sorry for my English.


----------



## linkin

Adam1394 said:


> Look, what i've got in ma' dirty hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (last 3 marks hide for my safety)
> 
> I think I'll do 5GHz (meybe 5,5GHz, who know's :] ) with this.
> 
> Pics with whole new platform in next week.
> 
> PS: Once again, sorry for my English.



What model/socket?


----------



## Adam1394

linkin said:


> what model/socket? :d





adam1394 said:


> #edit: I5-2500k engineering sample:



lga 1155


----------



## rainerrocket

looks pretty good cpu cooler massive


----------



## Ankur

rainerrocket said:


> looks pretty good cpu cooler massive


Where??


----------



## salvage-this

I'm testing out a system for a friend of mine.  I didn't have any extra cases


----------



## spirit

Loving that gorgeous monitor, Salvage.


----------



## Life

Do any of you remember the first pictures of my computer that I posted so many months ago? And how someone said it looked like a transformer threw up in it? Well thank goodness for me, I have a new case, with a hundred times better looks, and cable management. I will get some new pics with my finepix soon.


----------



## spirit

Yeah definitely show some pics please!


----------



## wbt50

*Pics of my new PC. This was my first build by the way in which I received no help at all. Except for the web of course *







*I know it looks untidy but the actual cabling is done decent, I took out the extra spaces for HDD's since I don't want them to just dump the remaining cables there*











*This is the result *









*Desk made by myself also*

*Thoughts ?*


----------



## byteninja2

wbt50 said:


> *Pics of my new PC. This was my first build by the way in which I received no help at all. Except for the web of course *
> 
> 
> *Thoughts ?*



Awesome in all, trust me, we know what cable managment is like, It looks good.


----------



## spirit

Looks good and I love the Phantom case, but you could do with hiding some of those cables which are lying around at the bottom of your case away. Just put them through one of the grommets and then hide on the back of the motherboard tray.


----------



## Life

Here they are, not very detailed, nor in the best lighting, but I didn't feel like getting all fancy. 





Cable manegment isn't great, but isn't horrid.




And last, my win 7 avatar




What do you guys think for a $25 case?


----------



## spirit

So you're called Ben then? 

Looks all right, the cables could do with some tidying up though. Pass them through the cable management holes provided or zip-tie them to something.

On a side note, I like the effect in the first shot with the blue and red LEDs. Did you edit that shot at all? Seems remarkably clean and well-saturated for a Fuji bridge camera!


----------



## Life

spirit said:


> So you're called Ben then?
> 
> Looks all right, the cables could do with some tidying up though. Pass them through the cable management holes provided or zip-tie them to something.
> 
> On a side note, I like the effect in the first shot with the blue and red LEDs. Did you edit that shot at all? Seems remarkably clean and well-saturated for a Fuji bridge camera!



Not edited one bit, and yes, it's ben.


----------



## spirit

Yeah it's a good pic actually. I like the exterior of the case too. Simplistic, but pretty nice. 

As you probably know, I'm Jason.


----------



## Life

spirit said:


> Yeah it's a good pic actually. I like the exterior of the case too. Simplistic, but pretty nice.
> 
> As you probably know, I'm Jason.



How could I forget


----------



## spirit

{AL}-Life-{CoS} said:


> How could I forget



I don't ever remember telling you back when you were Dragunov that my name was Jason? But you probably saw people on here call me Jason anyway.


----------



## Life

spirit said:


> I don't ever remember telling you back when you were Dragunov that my name was Jason? But you probably saw people on here call me Jason anyway.



Duuuuuuude.... We talked quite often, and I was told by you, that you name was Jason I think...


----------



## wolfeking

Just getting tired of this system. Likely redoing it really soon (tomorrow), so before shots.


----------



## spirit

God it looks like there is barely any room at all between the motherboard tray and the side panel. How the heck do you get the panel back on? I have a job getting mine on, but your cables look much thicker than mine.


----------



## wolfeking

simply put, it does not go back on. With only the EPS 12V cable in there, you have to bend the side panel to make it fit. Add more cables, and the latches don't reach on both ends.


----------



## spirit

Can't a very good case. It's all very well people seeing the 912 has cable management holes and then they scream "OH MY GOD IT'S AWESOME FOR CABLE MANAGEMENT!", but what good are those holes if you can't even put the cables through them without being able to get the side panel back on?


----------



## Shane

wolfeking,Whats the cable tie for on the one 6950?


----------



## wolfeking

6970, its unlocked and overclocked. 

And it is there because they are so poorly constructed that removing the cover in order to clean it ends in a busted cover.


----------



## Shane

Oh,i see.

I never liked the stock cooler on my XFX 6950,It was loud...ran hot,Then died.


----------



## spirit

Nevakonaza said:


> Oh,i see.
> 
> I never liked the stock cooler on my XFX 6950,It was loud...ran hot,Then died.



That's not good. The stock cooler on my 5870 seems fine though. Runs at about 30C at idle, not too loud at all and hasn't fallen apart yet!


----------



## Life

spirit said:


> That's not good. The stock cooler on my 5870 seems fine though. Runs at about 30C at idle, not too loud at all and hasn't fallen apart yet!



is 40c bad? i'm running between 150-180f


----------



## spirit

40C is absolutely fine.


----------



## wolfeking

spirit said:


> Can't a very good case. It's all very well people seeing the 912 has cable management holes and then they scream "OH MY GOD IT'S AWESOME FOR CABLE MANAGEMENT!", but what good are those holes if you can't even put the cables through them without being able to get the side panel back on?


It is not well designed at all. The steel it is made from is half decent, but weak (could be at least 1/4" thicker to be decent strength). The spacing between the mobo tray and the back panel is just a joke. Quite literally 1" or less. The fact that they (CM engineers) had the stupid idea to rivet the DVD drive cage to the plate, so you can't move the plate without also moving the 5.25" cage, and thus a complete lack of space, and lack of ability due to the front panel.  Removing the 5.25" cage would work, and allow the mobo tray to be moved, and give you more space, but it would also require the modification of the PCI brackets (as the mobo moves out, the brackets also need to move, or your GPU/RAID card/Sound card/whatever else will move with it, and thus necessitate the moving of the bracket.   

Basically, a 912 is not a meccano set. The design is horrible, and you can't just change things around without messing with the whole design. 



Nevakonaza said:


> Oh,i see.
> 
> I never liked the stock cooler on my XFX 6950,It was loud...ran hot,Then died.


chances are if it was running hot enough to kill it, that there was a problem with your card itself, not the cooler. 
Both of mine run about 50* under load at 1.175V 950MHz/1450MHz (the highest stable clock between both cards. The lower card in the picture will do 1030MHz core and almost 2000MHz on the memory. But CF will not allow that).


----------



## spirit

Looks like less than an inch of space between the tray and the panel. Looks about the same as mine, a few milimetres. Really not good enough. At the moment I'm running my system without that side panel on, and yes, cables are hanging out of it, but I should be getting my replacement SSD soon and I can't be bothered to keep taking the cover on and off. I'll put it back on when I get my SSD back.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Nevakonaza said:


> Oh,i see.
> 
> I never liked the stock cooler on my XFX 6950,It was loud...ran hot,Then died.



It blow up like A bomb?


----------



## claptonman

I've built two computers now with the 912, and I fit every single cable in the back of it. It's a good case for people with low-end systems who don't care what kind of caes they have.


----------



## FuryRosewood

Wolf how loud are the corsair SP fans? im considering replacing all my fans on my antec 1200 with them so they can actually be turned off when im not doing anything and be easier to manage in between.


----------



## wolfeking

They are not loud at all. Really, I have yet to have a loud fan. Well, that is, with GPU fans at 25-30% (lowest they go), The GPU is always louder than the 120's I run (CoolerMaster R4-S2S-124K-GP and Corsair SP120 High Static Pressure). Keep in mind none of these are PWM capable, meaning that they are running at full all the time.


----------



## Jamebonds1

wolfeking said:


> They are not loud at all. Really, I have yet to have a loud fan. Well, that is, with GPU fans at 25-30% (lowest they go), The GPU is always louder than the 120's I run (CoolerMaster R4-S2S-124K-GP and Corsair SP120 High Static Pressure). Keep in mind none of these are PWM capable, meaning that they are running at full all the time.



You're able to control fan by use BIOS at all?  Like I'm able to control non-PWM fan by use BIOS.


----------



## wolfeking

You can set the RPM all you want, it will not do a thing to the fan. RPM control, without voltmodding them, is done with the PWM wire.  Otherwise, they are fixed RPM @ 12V. You can mod them to be slower at 7V, 5V, or 3V, but I do not recommend it, as fans are quiet up to 4000+ RPM.


----------



## spirit

I am giving the legendary CORE. 2. QUUUAADDD rig to my brother tomorrow for Christmas, so these are probably the last photos I'll take of it. I still think this is the best cable management I've ever done.

I'm sure he'll be very happy with it. Going from an Athlon 64 3800+, 1.25GB DDR2 RAM, 160GB HDD and a Radeon X1300 to a Core 2 Quad Q8300, 4GB DDR2, 1TB HDD and a GeForce 9800 GT should be quite a leap, especially as he does file conversion a lot, that's where the quad-core will be good for him.  I've put Windows 7 Ultimate x64 on it for him too. 
































It's a bit big and heavy to wrap, and I don't have any boxes laying around which are big enough to house it, so I just put a bow and some ribbons on it.


----------



## FuryRosewood

I think my board will handle PWM duties on the SPs, it has that Fan Xpert thing...i just want a excuse to get new fans c.c


----------



## Jamebonds1

@Sprint  I'm going miss say QQQQQQQQQQQQUUUUUUUUUUUUAAAAAAAAAAADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD 



wolfeking said:


> You can set the RPM all you want, it will not do a thing to the fan. RPM control, without voltmodding them, is done with the PWM wire.  Otherwise, they are fixed RPM @ 12V. You can mod them to be slower at 7V, 5V, or 3V, but I do not recommend it, as fans are quiet up to 4000+ RPM.



I don't plan on connect to under 7v either.   As long as I have fan controller.  The normal quiet fan is about 1500 RPM i think.


----------



## spirit

Jamebonds1 said:


> @Sprint  I'm going miss say QQQQQQQQQQQQUUUUUUUUUUUUAAAAAAAAAAADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


Yeah... say QUUAADD for the final time, it's going to my brother tomorrow. I doubt I'll be able to get any more photos of it.


----------



## Virssagòn

Nice Build!
And....
QQQQQQQQQQUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUAAAAAAAAAAAADDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Life

spirit said:


> 40C is absolutely fine.



I'm not used to using the term c, (living in america messed me up) what temp in f is 40c?


----------



## Jamebonds1

{AL}-Life-{CoS} said:


> I'm not used to using the term c, (living in america messed me up) what temp in f is 40c?



It is used in America that often.  We had to do some math for F and C in high school.  You can use google to do math for you.  Here like that.  Enter in google search "40C to F"   

https://www.google.com/search?q=40C...:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&channel=fflb

It seem you miss some show 

I had overclock LGA 1156 i3 540 to 5 GHz.  

My old computer has died then i got GA-Z77-UD3H.


----------



## spirit

{AL}-Life-{CoS} said:


> Sniff sniff, Will you give me a computer for christmas? Lol, he will  be happy with it, good gift



He is happy with it! 

40C in Fahrenheit is 104 F.


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> He is happy with it!
> 
> 40C in Fahrenheit is 104 F.



Hope my brother is too with my hd6870 xD.
But it's good enough since his resolution is pretty small


----------



## Life

spirit said:


> He is happy with it!
> 
> 40C in Fahrenheit is 104 F.



well, then I am not running 40c. i'm running more like 190 f at most, when I am doing serius gaming, but for the general, I am running 160-180f. is that too hot?


----------



## spirit

Is that CPU or GPU temperature?


----------



## Life

spirit said:


> Is that CPU or GPU temperature?



cpu.


----------



## spirit

Umm that's a little too toasty for my liking, 160F is 70C if I'm right - 70C at idle is too hot, that's how hot it should be getting at full load. 190F is getting on for 90C, that's really too hot. I had a friend who had a Pentium Dual-Core E5400 run at 100C (212F) most of the time - not good.

I'd recommend cleaning out any dust in your CPU cooler. What CPU is this by the way?


----------



## Virssagòn

And reapply your cooling paste.
90 degrees is just too hot...


----------



## spirit

SmileMan said:


> Hope my brother is too with my hd6870 xD.
> But it's good enough since his resolution is pretty small



6870s are awesome cards. They perform about the same as my 5870. I'm sure he is very happy with his new 6870!


----------



## Virssagòn

He had a hd6670.
My other brother is happy with my other hd6870 though.
I'm not and bought the hd7950!


----------



## spirit

SmileMan said:


> He had a hd6670.
> My other brother is happy with my other hd6870 though.
> I'm not and bought the hd7950!



Yeah ok no need to rub it in that you got a 7950... you know I'd like one.  

Nah seriously, good buy, enjoy it!


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> Yeah ok no need to rub it in that you got a 7950... you know I'd like one.
> 
> Nah seriously, good buy, enjoy it!



Yah, don't you have to upgrade your hd5870? 
oh no, it runs every game at max lol.
What about a steady 60+ in almost all games? 

huhu, sorry about that^^
Yeah, I'm just happy with it.


----------



## spirit

Yeah but I love my new D-SLR. 24.2 MP...  

For the time being my PC is probably staying as it is, so the 5870 is staying!  I don't do a lot of gaming anyway and the games I play are from back when the 5870 was king of the castle, so it plays then perfectly.  Might new a CPU cooler and overclock the 2500K further though.

Though that being said, if somebody offered me a good deal on anything faster than a 5870 I'd probably take it. Anybody willing to sell me their 7970 for £100?


----------



## AntimatterAsh

My Xmas Present... and my Early (September) Xmas present:


----------



## M1kkelZR

dem innerds now, cables are crap I know and I will fix that when my GPU comes in.

and for Jason, my cooler and its flashy Fans


----------



## spirit

Nice cooler there Michael, the LED fans look shweeet! 

And yeah what happened to your cable management? It used to be quite neat and tidy IIRC? I take it you've moved things around since I last saw?


----------



## M1kkelZR

spirit said:


> Nice cooler there Michael, the LED fans look shweeet!
> 
> And yeah what happened to your cable management? It used to be quite neat and tidy IIRC? I take it you've moved things around since I last saw?



Well to use my HDD everywhere I built in a bracket at the top so I had to take all the SATA's out and then couldn't be arsed to actually redo the cables. but before I go to LAN in 2 weeks rest assured it will look sleek and sexy.


----------



## jshun123

[/IMG]

im also working on cable management but its harder then i thought =(
Im also not very happy about PSU.. ALL the cables that came with that PSU is like 2-3 cm short and had to buy extension to route it through the back =( As u can see i still havent recieved extension for PCIE cable so its hanging lose...
Edit - Spelling


----------



## wbt50

Short PSU cables are a pain. But your build looks very nice. The cable management doesn't look to bad to me.


----------



## jshun123

Haha thanks but back of my case is like a battle field lol unorganized wire traps everywhere!


----------



## Jamebonds1

My new THX speaker 200 watt.  














I turn Bass and Volume, it beat pretty good.  

(My parents think i'm crazy  I feeling bad for those )

My new mousepad, my old mousepad go to heaven


----------



## Virssagòn

Nice one, I just got one from 120W and it go loud as hell. Whole the house trembles when I set it over 80% of his capacity lol.
My subwoofer is on my desk btw .
Other 2 speakers are 30w RMS both.

edit: where is your mouse? And I think you need to tidy up your room a bit


----------



## Jamebonds1

SmileMan said:


> Nice one, I just got one from 120W and it go loud as hell. Whole the house trembles when I set it over 80% of his capacity lol.
> My subwoofer is on my desk btw .
> Other 2 speakers are 30w RMS both.



Nice!  What kind speaker you have?  

My Subwoofer is 130 watt and two speaker are 35 watt.  I hope I don't show off too much


----------



## spirit

I think you need to get a bigger desk and maybe tidy up those cables a little. 

I've got a sub too, gotta love bass.


----------



## Virssagòn

Made a wooden stand and cabinet for my games myself.
I made it that high that I can look just over the subwoofer without having to look upwards.
Also my new mouse/speakerset and gpu are shown below. (getting another hd7950 because this one is too loud).
Need to tidy the cables of my setup a bit.













Pretty nice mouse for the money, I can set the speed manually. But I need to excercise with these speeds lol.
















Okay, I used my old camera for this lol. I hate my mobo, sata connectors are bad placed (I want side-sata...)






My XFX for now:






Silver arrow:






Work/game place:


----------



## spirit

If you don't like that 7950 you can always send it to me! 

I'll get some new shots of my PC soon and share. 

I think your desk looks quite cool, but don't you want the sub on the floor so you don't get any vibrations and so you can hide the cables easier? It does look like you also have to look up at your screen.

My speaker set almost loos exactly like yours, I've got these http://www.amazon.co.uk/Speedlink-G...ZI1S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1356949823&sr=8-1 I got them for Christmas last year.


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> If you don't like that 7950 you can always send it to me!
> 
> I'll get some new shots of my PC soon and share.
> 
> I think your desk looks quite cool, but don't you want the sub on the floor so you don't get any vibrations and so you can hide the cables easier? It does look like you also have to look up at your screen.
> 
> My speaker set almost loos exactly like yours, I've got these http://www.amazon.co.uk/Speedlink-G...ZI1S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1356949823&sr=8-1 I got them for Christmas last year.



Hmm yes, but mine is a bit stronger I think. Much more capacity in watts.
And no, I don't need to look up. My sub also stands on a sort of pad, so I can feel the vibrations, but not hear. I love the vibrations lol!
My chair is high enough, so I got no problems. I love to see my sub in front of me too xD.
That wooden thing is very handy, before that I needed to store all my ("old") games in the closet....
My XFX does his job very well (74°c max though), but very loud!
I lay high limits on that fragment of my parts.
It's 2x the noise of my hd6870! Even my CF setup was around 10% more silent.


----------



## spirit

I used to have some Creative Inspire speakers which had a sub. If you turned it up to full bass, things around the room would start vibrating. Sadly though, that speaker set died (volume control packed in). 

I've just seen my PC is really dusty, so I'm now too embarrassed to stick a photo of it up, so here is my desk instead. Excuse all the Christmas cards.


----------



## Shane

Nice setup guys. 

Just finished building my sisters new(ish) rig,That was built from all parts i had lying around (-Motherboard),Its just for general Internet/YouTube use...

Core 2 Duo E6300 1.86Ghz
Gigabyte GA-G41M-Combo
1GB GeIL 800Mhz DDR2 (2X 512Mb sticks for Dual Channel)
8800GT 512Mb (The one i baked back to life) 
250GB Seagate Barracuda Sata2 7200Rpm.

I know 1gb of ram isnt much,But its just what i had lying around,Should be enough for web browsing etc,If not il just get some more ram....surprisingly this board also supports DDR3.


Sorry about pics,Phone camera and im no Photographer (as you can tell.) 

Out with the old,In with the new.





















Cable management isn't the best i know,But its just a cheap Gigabyte case that i had spare which doesn't really have any cable management. 

Going to install either Linux Mint 14 or OpenSuse on it when i get back from work tonight..Which one would you choose?

Should be much better than her old (SKT A) based system.

AMD Sempron 2800+
A7V8X-LA Motherboard
1GB PC3200 400mhz
ATI 9600 Pro 256mb
120GB IDE drive


----------



## Virssagòn

clean build there!


----------



## wolfeking

Nevakonaza said:


> Cable management isn't the best i know,But its just a cheap Gigabyte case that i had spare which doesn't really have any cable management.


Only thing I see wrong is the front panel wires. It would be cleaner if you put them all together and ran them round back of the HDD bays. 



> Going to install either Linux Mint 14 or OpenSuse on it when i get back from work tonight..Which one would you choose?


 of the 2, Mint. Others to look at are Ubuntu 10, or maybe PClinuxOS.


----------



## spirit

Yeah why are your front panels wires going around the front of the drive bay?


----------



## salvage-this

Both Mint 13 and 14 have Slow USB issues on my systems.  Everything else runs great.


----------



## jshun123

Anyone have awesome LED inside their case? so they light up in dark? love to see a nice looking one =)


----------



## wolfeking

Hold up about 5 hours and I'll grab a shot of mine.   Only simple white Automotive LEDs. Only job is to light up the case for identification purposes in the dark. Also helps find plugs in the dark.


----------



## spirit

jshun123 said:


> Anyone have awesome LED inside their case? so they light up in dark? love to see a nice looking one =)



Yeah mine lights up in the dark.


----------



## Jamebonds1

jshun123 said:


> Anyone have awesome LED inside their case? so they light up in dark? love to see a nice looking one =)



Yeah. I have cold light red Neon-like.  Green and blue LED fan.  I have 12 fan of those


----------



## Turbo10

Mine overheats and sets on fire, provides all the light I need! I cook sausages on it too


----------



## Shane

SmileMan said:


> clean build there!



Thanks! 



wolfeking said:


> Only thing I see wrong is the front panel wires. It would be cleaner if you put them all together and ran them round back of the HDD bays.
> 
> of the 2, Mint. Others to look at are Ubuntu 10, or maybe PClinuxOS.



Yeah,But they don't really bother me...they're not going to be restricting airflow and you cant see inside once the panels on anyway so...

PcLinuxOS looks good,Was showing my sis some Linux distro screenshots earlier and she said she liked the looks of PearLinux,So im going to give that a try,If it doesn't work out well then maybe Ubuntu.




salvage-this said:


> Both Mint 13 and 14 have Slow USB issues on my systems.  Everything else runs great.



I'm glad you mentioned that,That will not be any good for this system then as it will be using a NETGEAR WNDA3200 Wireless N USB Adapter,Wouldn't wanting it slowing down the wireless. 



jshun123 said:


> Anyone have awesome LED inside their case? so they light up in dark? love to see a nice looking one =)



Meh,I use to in all of my other builds but then got bored of all the flashy lights and just went with minimal,simplistic look.


----------



## spirit

I must admit the LEDs get very old very quickly. They're a right pain when you have your PC in bedroom and you leave your PC on all night and you're trying to get to sleep but all you can see is a bright blue glow coming from underneath your desk. :/


----------



## wolfeking

thats why you wire them to a switch.


----------



## ckflarng

I've had this set up for three years but have made the most of it lol. I've found it pleasing moding A mainstream computer into something its brother and sisters dreamed of. Don't think ill ever get rid of it or replace it.


----------



## byteninja2

Generally the Post a pic of your Pc here thread is for custom builts and have a picture of the inside. That picture belongs more in the picture of room/workspace thread ckflamg.


----------



## CrazyMike




----------



## byteninja2

That is awesome carzymike! Love the blue leds, wouldn't mind a shot of the inside though


----------



## jonnyp11

Love this mouse, IDK why but i felt like making it into a rainbow for now. love the DPI buttons and i made a custom profile so the lowest is 2000, then 3200, then 4500, then 5700 (max, doubt i'll ever use but nicce to have), probs will hardly ever leave the lowest.

Sort'a wish i had gone for the G510 or something but this is fine and since i ended up getting it for 30 bucks i'm perfectly fine with it.


----------



## spirit

I love the case, mike.

I need to get some new shots of my PC!


----------



## mtb211

CrazyMike said:


>



That PC looks even nicer next to those terrible xbox games


----------



## Gooberman

Once a month thing with a few friends. We were all in a shed when it was 20F out lol


----------



## Aastii

Love LAN parties. I have been invited to go to Denmark in June to a friend of mine who was over here a few months back. Every year they get together for a week and just game, which sounds like fun 

Liking the mouse + Surface combo there too, but hating those damn Apevia fans, making so much noise but moving so little air.


----------



## Gooberman

Well that's not my computer  what I really don't like about the first computer is the IDE hard drive lol
here's my most recent(just moved computer to other room as i'm being kicked out of other room)


----------



## Virssagòn

You got an xfx hd7950 dd too I see. Don't you find it loud?
But afterall, it's a nice looking card. Post up a pic of yours!


----------



## Gooberman

My friend's 6950(In the above post, computer number 2) is way louder lol


----------



## Virssagòn

Gooberman said:


> My friend's 6950(In the above post, computer number 2) is way louder lol



On 50% it starts getting louder, but 67% is just loud as hell...
Maybe I'm just expecting too much...

Very nice cable management btw!


----------



## Gooberman

Well i thought it was kind of loud(compared to my 5770 but I also wear headphones so it can be at 100% and I wouldn't care.


----------



## jonnyp11

i love how loud they're supposed to be, but on the side of your 7950 i see the word ghost


----------



## EvanK

Excuse the quality, they're smartphone shots.  Specs are in my sig.





Case (NZXT Phantom 410), Blu-Ray burner is behind a door





Overview of interior





Backside





Cable management

No GPU right now as the build's primary use is photo/video editing, but I'd like to add in a GTX-650 TI within the next few months.


----------



## jonnyp11

no graphics card, blasphemy


----------



## Shane

Nice Phanteks Gooberman


----------



## claptonman

jonnyp11 said:


> no graphics card, blasphemy



He said at the bottom:



> No GPU right now as the build's primary use is photo/video editing, but I'd like to add in a GTX-650 TI within the next few months.


----------



## EvanK

jonnyp11 said:


> no graphics card, blasphemy



If it makes you feel better, I could put in the midrange GPU from my 6 year old OEM built Dell, but honestly the performance would probably be worse than the 3770k's integrated graphics.

I've been really impressed by the Phantom 410's cable management, cooling, abd overall functionality, it really is an excellent case.  Not only that, but it's pretty damn classy looking if you ask me.  The white reminds me of an old car from the '50s, all it's missing is the chrome accents.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Bought a Fractal Design R4 on a whim today.


----------



## spirit

EvanK said:


> Excuse the quality, they're smartphone shots.  Specs are in my sig.
> 
> Case (NZXT Phantom 410), Blu-Ray burner is behind a door
> 
> Overview of interior
> 
> Backside
> 
> Cable management
> 
> No GPU right now as the build's primary use is photo/video editing, but I'd like to add in a GTX-650 TI within the next few months.


God I love the Phantom.  



jonnyp11 said:


> no graphics card, blasphemy


When I upgraded to a 2500K I too didn't have a graphics card for a month or two, I was using the onboard HD 3000 graphics and they were perfectly acceptable, didn't have a problem with them at all (apart from the buggy graphics drivers but I solved that by using an older driver which wasn't buggy). I got the 5870 because I wanted to start playing games and it was the best thing I could get for 100 quid. 

Not everybody needs a graphics card because not everybody wastes their whole life on games.  



Ethan3.14159 said:


> Bought a Fractal Design R4 on a whim today.


God I love the Fractal cases too. 

Some great looking systems here guys! :good:


----------



## Virssagòn

Nevakonaza said:


> Nice Phanteks Gooberman



Silver arrow sb-e owns!


----------



## spirit

Damn my cooler looks tiny in comparison to that.

I'll get some pics of my PC up in a bit. Need to find a nice place to take the photos though.


----------



## Virssagòn

Damn, tried my cable management a bit...
But that psu that supports cable management features seems even more difficult then one without


----------



## spirit

I've taken the pics. Need to process them and upload them.


----------



## spirit

Wohoo you can't see the dust too badly in the shots below! 

















Ahh... yeah look at the dust!! 
















And yes, I know the cable management isn't the best.


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> Wohoo you can't see the dust too badly in the shots below!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh... yeah look at the dust!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I know the cable management isn't the best.




Ouuch, bad cable management . Finally someone with as bad cable management as myself .

I didn't know you had a backplate on your radeon? Does it improve your cooling much?


----------



## spirit

Yeah the reference 5870s all had backplates on them. It probably improves it a little as my card seems to idle at about 30/31C which is a lot lower than some of the other cards which I've owned in the past did. 

Hmm the cable management is OK but I really wish I could get my 24 pin power cable behind the board tray, but it won't fit.


----------



## M1kkelZR

got mah new [email protected][email protected]!#@!#[email protected]@#@#[email protected]#$!%[email protected]# omg im happy lololol
here some piczz
BTW Yes I did instagram it, I use it to annoy people lol.






Horrible phone quality but Cables are neater and my GPU is huger and sexy


----------



## spirit

Nice one Michael, good to have a fellow 5870 owner on here! The 5870 looks much nicer than the 3870, personally I always preferred the shape of the 5xxx/6xxx/7xxx reference coolers to those of the 2xxx/3xxx/4xxx cards.


----------



## M1kkelZR

Yeah me too and its huge as hell compared to the HD3870


----------



## spirit

I'm pretty sure the 5870 is one of the heaviest and longest cards ever made, apart from maybe the 6970 (I still think the 5870 is longer though) and the 5970.


----------



## M1kkelZR

I like my 5870 and its amazing and im nerdgasming tyvm


----------



## Darren

7850 > 5870

Just saying. 

By about 2 percent.


----------



## Virssagòn

7950 > 7850, 5870 & 6870 
Just saying xD


----------



## Virssagòn

Just a small comparison I made myself during the hollidays....
You can compare the hd5870 to the overclocked hd6870.


----------



## spirit

Denther said:


> 7850 > 5870
> 
> Just saying.
> 
> By about 2 percent.



There's not much difference in performance but there is in cost. A second hand 5870 is cheaper than a new 7850.

The extra RAM on the 7850 is nice though.

My 5870 is quieter than your 7950, Rob.


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> There's not much difference in performance but there is in cost. A second hand 5870 is cheaper than a new 7850.
> 
> The extra RAM on the 7850 is nice though.
> 
> My 5870 is quieter than your 7950, Rob.



Nope, it's just because my fan is loud. Normally a hd7950 should be the silent one


----------



## spirit

I was just joking about your fans annoying you.


----------



## wolfeking

SmileMan said:


> Normally a hd7950 should be the silent one


The only silent Video card is a water cooled one.


----------



## spirit

wolfeking said:


> The only silent Video card is a water cooled one.



Or a passively cooled one.


----------



## Virssagòn

wolfeking said:


> The only silent Video card is a water cooled one.



I meant the most silent one of the 2.


----------



## wolfeking

Your statement was the 7950 is silent. Its BS, it is not silent.  BUt claim all you want.


----------



## spirit

wolfeking said:


> Your statement was the 7950 is silent. Its BS, it is not silent.  BUt claim all you want.



I think he meant it should be the quietest. I think it was his English which made him say 'most silent'.


----------



## Aastii

spirit said:


> I think he meant it should be the quietest. I think it was his English which made him say 'most silent'.



You are trying to explain to an American that not everything is to be taken literally, I wish you luck my friend


----------



## Virssagòn

The most quite card of the 2 isn't really difficult to understand I think....
1 card is more quite then the other xD


----------



## 87dtna

Got my 360mm rad today and hooked up my new XSPC 750 res/pump.  Only have the CPU in the loop currently because I'm awaiting a 7970's arrival (currently only running a gts450 backup card trying to sell the 570).  If I like it I'll be buying a waterblock for that and then adding the 3 top fans with shrouds to the radiator.  That way 240mm of it will be push/pull and the other 120mm will be pull.  But for right now, even 240mm pushers is overkill for CPU only loop lol.

Edit- Ha, I guess the date got reset on my camera.  Oh well.


----------



## Mez

Put my new comp together. Power supply cables were too short for any good cable management, oh well.


----------



## spirit

450W PSU with a GTX 660?


----------



## claptonman

spirit said:


> 450W PSU with a GTX 660?



Minimum is 450w, according to Nvidia. But I would definitely list PSU as a top-priority upgrade.


----------



## claptonman

wolfeking said:


> The only silent Video card is a water cooled one.



And fanless ones, like this 7750. And others.


----------



## Jamebonds1

I seem to be miss many of member's cool PC picture


----------



## Aastii

So my SSD's got here today


----------



## 87dtna

spirit said:


> 450W PSU with a GTX 660?



I've run a gtx 275 on a 380w!!!  Thats a 219w TDP card lol.  

With that said, a gtx 660 consumes very little power.  I believe they are 140w TDP.  Thats only as much as a 9800gtx.

He's perfectly fine on a quality 450w PSU.  Besides, he's also using a G530 cpu, which consumes like no power lol.


----------



## 87dtna

Aastii said:


> So my SSD's got here today



Why so low?


----------



## Aastii

Hello different bench lol.


----------



## 87dtna

So run Atto.  You won't hit 1gb with those drives.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Aastii said:


> Hello different bench lol.



No different bench are perfect timing.  Neither same timing on two time running at same bench.


----------



## 87dtna

I need a translation for that.


----------



## Mez

87dtna said:


> I've run a gtx 275 on a 380w!!!  Thats a 219w TDP card lol.
> 
> With that said, a gtx 660 consumes very little power.  I believe they are 140w TDP.  Thats only as much as a 9800gtx.
> 
> He's perfectly fine on a quality 450w PSU.  Besides, he's also using a G530 cpu, which consumes like no power lol.



Thank you 87dtna, couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## 87dtna

Alien! Where? said:


> Thank you 87dtna, couldn't have said it better myself.



Your PSU has capabilities of 180w per rail (2 rails).  So a 140w card is just fine, and you have plenty of room for a CPU upgrade as well.


----------



## Jamebonds1

87dtna said:


> I need a translation for that.



Is my post a French language? lol.  (now seriously)  What i mean is there are no different bench that work same.  Neither speed time or how they do math for time is same.


----------



## Mez

87dtna said:


> Your PSU has capabilities of 180w per rail (2 rails).  So a 140w card is just fine, and you have plenty of room for a CPU upgrade as well.



Yeah, only bought a G530 because I didn't have enough cash to buy a GTX 660 and a more powerful cpu. I'll probably be upgrading in the near future.

But I swear to god, for $40, nothing beats the G530, it's a little beast.


----------



## 87dtna

Thats true, well I've owned the G620 anyway and yeah that thing is quite strong.


----------



## Life

I don't have very good cable management, but with a micro atx case, it's kind of hard. Anyways here are some pictures with my new PSU, and CPU cooler.


----------



## SuperDuperMe




----------



## spirit

Looking good Mike. Cables could do with a bit of tidying up by the power supply though.


----------



## Jamebonds1

{AL}-Life-{CoS} said:


> I don't have very good cable management, but with a micro atx case, it's kind of hard. Anyways here are some pictures with my new PSU, and CPU cooler.



It is not that bad.  Your mirco ATX is better than my eMachine AMD 64 

It is my first Desktop ever.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

spirit said:


> Looking good Mike. Cables could do with a bit of tidying up by the power supply though.



Lol they were but when I closed the Side they fell through lol


----------



## Virssagòn

Jamebonds1 said:


> It is not that bad.  Your mirco ATX is better than my eMachine AMD 64
> 
> It is my first Desktop ever.



Man, my medion amd 64 is 2x smaller then that case. It doesn't really look like a mini atx because of the big free space around the mobo...
Anyway, it's a formfactor, and that can varie a bit.


----------



## Virssagòn

87dtna said:


> Your PSU has capabilities of 180w per rail (2 rails).  So a 140w card is just fine, and you have plenty of room for a CPU upgrade as well.


Now my turn. 
I'm planning to use a hd6870 on a 450W psu with 18A on each +12V rail (2 rails) in total 360 W on the 12V rail.
The 2 pci-e are on the same rail.
Should it run without blowing it up, or should I buy a better psu?


----------



## ayan

Damn it, guys! All your boxes look so nice and clean and shiny! Mine looks like it's been through World War 3  
I am a bit jealous!


----------



## Jamebonds1

ayan said:


> Damn it, guys! All your boxes look so nice and clean and shiny! Mine looks like it's been through World War 3
> I am a bit jealous!



Oh come on, your computer is not that bad.   Your laptop is Ivy Intel and GTX 670.  Plus it look cool laptop.


----------



## Life

Jamebonds1 said:


> Oh come on, your computer is not that bad.   Your laptop is Ivy Intel and GTX 670.  Plus it look cool laptop.



Do you have any pictures of you build? (other than the avatar) I would really like to see some.


----------



## Jamebonds1

{AL}-Life-{CoS} said:


> Do you have any pictures of you build? (other than the avatar) I would really like to see some.



Yeah.  A lot of thing have been changed since you was here last time.  I rent my brother's desk due to my back injured.  

specs are in sig.  














My old motherboard has died from water.  I overclocked my GA-H55-USB3 with i3-540 to almost 5 GHz for benchmark.

PS:  I have 12 fan in my tower


----------



## M1kkelZR

Why is the fan on the floor rofl?


----------



## linkin

Raz3rD said:


> Why is the fan on the floor rofl?



Hot air rises, smartypants. Cool air intake from the bottom, with a dust filter.


----------



## Geoff

linkin said:


> Hot air rises, smartypants. Cool air intake from the bottom, with a dust filter.


On carpet I can't imagine much air can be sucked in from the bottom though.


----------



## Life

Jamebonds1 said:


> Yeah.  A lot of thing have been changed since you was here last time.  I rent my brother's desk due to my back injured.
> 
> specs are in sig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My old motherboard has died from water.  I overclocked my GA-H55-USB3 with i3-540 to almost 5 GHz for benchmark.
> 
> PS:  I have 12 fan in my tower


Nice computer!


----------



## spirit

Could do with doing some cable management. Mind you, I can talk.


----------



## Punk

Jamebonds1 said:


> Is my post a French language?



Watch your language son


----------



## Jamebonds1

Raz3rD said:


> Why is the fan on the floor rofl?



I'm not sure if I want to answer that question, but I'm crazy with many of fan lol.  Anyway I'm think about build cooling board that is for bottom.  



linkin said:


> Hot air rises, smartypants. Cool air intake from the bottom, with a dust filter.



Yep, there is good reason why i have dust filter on bottom.  



WRXGuy1 said:


> On carpet I can't imagine much air can be sucked in from the bottom though.



That fan is from my heatsink, it is high CFM after all.  Also I have two wood bar on bottom that make my computer have a lot of space on bottom.  Two of coolermaster are loud 



{AL}-Life-{CoS} said:


> Nice computer!



Haha, thank.  



spirit said:


> Could do with doing some cable management. Mind you, I can talk.



Yeah. It is not better cable management tower, I short circuit my motherboard two time then trip PSU breaker.   Which is why i don't want to put big cable behind motherboard that can cause short.  



Punk said:


> Watch your language son



Lol. It was my idea to do like "payback" or give it back.  Sorry if you're being offended.  I'm not really comfortable if someone say a word that against my English skill if you know what i mean.


----------



## Punk

Jamebonds1 said:


> Lol. It was my idea to do like "payback" or give it back.  Sorry if you're being offended.  I'm not really comfortable if someone say a word that against my English skill if you know what i mean.



Nah don't worry I was just kidding. USA have been bad mouthing France intensively since the war in Iraq so I'm used to it


----------



## Life

Almost all of the last two pages are OT. Just about the only on topicer is jamebonds1. guys, please stop OT'ing.


----------



## Darren

{AL}-Life-{CoS} said:


> Almost all of the last two pages are OT. Just about the only on topicer is jamebonds1. guys, please stop OT'ing.



UUhm no. Almost all of the past 2 pages have been on topic with a couple mentions of the French language.


----------



## Life

Punk said:


> Nah don't worry I was just kidding. USA have been bad mouthing France intensively since the war in Iraq so I'm used to it


OT


Denther said:


> UUhm no. Almost all of the past 2 pages have been on topic with a couple mentions of the French language.


OT


ayan said:


> Damn it, guys! All your boxes look so nice and clean and shiny! Mine looks like it's been through World War 3
> I am a bit jealous!


OT


Raz3rD said:


> Why is the fan on the floor rofl?


OT


WRXGuy1 said:


> On carpet I can't imagine much air can be sucked in from the bottom though.


OT


Punk said:


> Watch your language son


OT


Jamebonds1 said:


> Is my post a French language? lol.  (now seriously)  What i mean is there are no different bench that work same.  Neither speed time or how they do math for time is same.



OT


yes, the last 2 pages were a lot of Ot's. including your last useless post. I'm trying to follow the rules here, apparently you don't care for them.


----------



## Punk

Who cares, no one died...


----------



## Darren

You can void mine since it was in response to you, also Ayan, Raz3rD, and WRX were all on topic. I dont' even know why I'm arguing with you... It doesn't accomplish anything.. Might as well include your two posts about the subject as well if you're gonna nit pick me. 

Otherwise everything else was a brief mention of France/French language. Chill out. Sheesh.


----------



## Life

Denther said:


> You can void mine since it was in response to you, also Ayan, Raz3rD, and WRX were all on topic. I dont' even know why I'm arguing with you... It doesn't accomplish anything.. Might as well include your two posts about the subject as well if you're gonna nit pick me.
> 
> Otherwise everything else was a brief mention of France/French language. Chill out. Sheesh.



They were not on topic, and again a useless post. You say there is no point in arguing, but yet you keep at it


----------



## Laquer Head

Punk said:


> Who cares, no one died...



*BANG* your dead...

Now then, on to the pressing issue of gun control on computer related online forums..

Where do you stand?...Oh right...your dead..


----------



## Punk

{AL}-Life-{CoS} said:


> They were not on topic, and again a useless post. You say there is no point in arguing, but yet you keep at it



We, the computer forum users (without you I guess...), like to joke along our thread in a non harmful way. If you can't stand the occasional Off Topic, then I suggest you move on.

And Laquer Head, if we had regulations, you wouldn't have killed me because you wouldn't have any gun 

(We have to talk about computer pictures or Life will get mad!!)


----------



## Life

Punk said:


> We, the computer forum users (without you I guess...), like to joke along our thread in a non harmful way. If you can't stand the occasional Off Topic, then I suggest you move on.
> 
> And Laquer Head, if we had regulations, you wouldn't have killed me because you wouldn't have any gun
> 
> (We have to talk about computer pictures or Life will get mad!!)



Let's see, It' makes my upset, because I got banned for it... That's one reason.  another is, I am a fan of following rules. and there is nothing wrong with the occasional jokes, and Ot's, but when there are 2 pages full of Ot... needest I say more


----------



## Laquer Head

Punk said:


> We, the computer forum users (without you I guess...)..
> And Laquer Head, if we had regulations, you wouldn't have killed me because you wouldn't have any gun
> 
> (We have to talk about computer pictures or Life will get mad!!)




Great, now my whole day is in the toilet...

Sorry I killed you earlier... *friends..??


----------



## Life

Punk said:


> We, the computer forum users (without you I guess...), like to joke along our thread in a non harmful way. If you can't stand the occasional Off Topic, then I suggest you move on.
> 
> And Laquer Head, if we had regulations, you wouldn't have killed me because you wouldn't have any gun
> 
> (We have to talk about computer pictures or Life will get mad!!)


And if you want to joke, at least make it funny.


Laquer Head said:


> Great, now my whole day is in the toilet...
> 
> Sorry I killed you earlier... *friends..??



like this^^


----------



## Punk

{AL}-Life-{CoS} said:


> And if you want to joke, at least make it funny.
> 
> 
> like this^^



If you don't like my jokes or anyone else's you know what to do. Your need to answer at everything we tell you is making you sound like pretentious little kid. And this is my final answer regarding this subject.


----------



## Life

Punk said:


> If you don't like my jokes or anyone else's you know what to do. Your need to answer at everything we tell you is making you sound like pretentious little kid. And this is my final answer regarding this subject.



I just said make it funny, I didn't your aren't funny. You jokes are funny, most of the time anyways. I was just pointing out that i liked his, and it made me lol. You can be so sensitive sometimes, good grief.


----------



## spirit

Probably posted before but oh well.


----------



## Life

Nice!


----------



## Jamebonds1

Punk said:


> Nah don't worry I was just kidding. USA have been bad mouthing France intensively since the war in Iraq so I'm used to it



Yeah.  My first language is American Sign Language, it is not English.  Since that language have been created by Frenchman.  

I would like if we can back to topic before it get out of hand.


----------



## Darren

spirit said:


> Probably posted before but oh well.



Since you got on to me all the time before for this...


cable management...


----------



## Life

Jamebonds1 said:


> It is not that bad.  Your mirco ATX is better than my eMachine AMD 64
> 
> It is my first Desktop ever.



lul. Yeah, I when I first got this, I payed 20 bucks for the computer. Nothing in it is them anymore, everything has been replaced.


----------



## Thanatos

Jamebonds1 said:


> Yeah.  My first language is American Sign Language, it is not English.  Since that language have been created by Frenchman.



Your first language is American Sign Language??  How'd that happen?


----------



## Jamebonds1

Thanatos said:


> Your first language is American Sign Language??  How'd that happen?



Yes.  I'm deaf and use ASL.  I hope you would respect me that my English aren't very good as other people.  Also I think i say in last post to getting back to topics.


----------



## Darren

I never knew that about you. Not sure if this is PC but I think that's super cool that you can communicate so well without hearing the language at all.


----------



## spirit

{AL}-Life-{CoS} said:


> Nice!


Thanks. I really wish I could do better cable management though, and I really wish it wouldn't get so dusty. I know I sit it on the floor and if I sat it on my desk it wouldn't get so dusty, but it takes up a lot of room on my desk as it is quite big. :/ 



Denther said:


> Since you got on to me all the time before for this...
> 
> 
> cable management...


Haha I've tried many times but sadly my case isn't very good for cable management at all. I really wish I had either gotten a better case when I built the rig or I wish I could afford to buy an NZXT Phantom today, but sadly I can't.  It's enough trouble as it is getting the side panel back on as it is and my 24-pin power cable doesn't even fit behind the motherboard.


----------



## linux992

I got three new fans because the leds were flickering on my 200mm fan driving me nuts. So while I was at it I tidied up the cable management a little, I think anyways. 
Before 






After


----------



## spirit

I really love the colour scheme. The cooler on your graphics card and the heatsink on your 212+ go really nicely with your board and the blue on the RAM also goes nicely with the LEDs in the fans I think. It looks fantastic! :good: Cable management is very good too!


----------



## Shane

Very nice linux992, :good:

What case is that?


----------



## linux992

Thank you guys. It is a Corsair 600t in white.


----------



## Darren

Yeah that looks awesome.


----------



## Life

Thanatos said:


> Your first language is American Sign Language??  How'd that happen?



 he's Deaf...(from what I've been told) If I were a judge, i'd say his English is getting better and better. it is rude to ask something like that, after all it would be easy enough to figure it out.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Redid my cable management after seeing everyones pics  And turned my psu the right way around (had fan pointing upwards lol  herpaderp)





















Im quite impressed with myself lol  First time iv ever had my pc looking presentable


----------



## Shane

Looking good Mike,Now all it needs is an SSD.


----------



## spirit

Mike, that's looking great! Your cable management is a lot better than mine! 

You've got a very nice little system there. I agree with Nev above though, get an SSD and it'll be fantastic! :good:


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Soon as i can afford i will be  Hopeing to get a nice 1-3tb hdd for my games too .

And a dvd drive as im actually missing my old ide one now haha.


----------



## wolfeking

mikeb2817 said:


> Soon as i can afford i will be  Hopeing to get a nice 1-3tb hdd for my games too .


That sounds like a capitol idea. I personally recommend you get a 2TB or 3TB.  !TB runs out awefully fast. Actually more than that. I have a 1TB, a 320GB, A 250GB, a 120GB, and the 128GB SSD and I am practically out of space.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

I have a 250 and 300gb at the mo so will use them in addition to what ever else i can get my grubby mits on 

Need a dvd drive first and foremost though, really missing max payne 3 and arma 2.


----------



## wolfeking

I know the feeling on that. But I miss my Floppy drive. DVD drive should be really cheap though. You can get them at walmart, Kmart, and practically any store that sells any computer parts.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Yeah can get a samsung one for £15 im just really skint atm what with buying my new parts and bill/rent etc


----------



## wolfeking

ah, did not think about that.  I'm the same way at the moment. Well, till payday in a week. But I don't have anything to buy cept a flash drive and a HDD.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Im on a crappy wage atm as im in my first year of an apprenticeship  Should be better next year when i get a pay rise.


----------



## wolfeking

I'm not doing too bad right now. About 1/2 wage from my business (mainly because not many people have use for us in the winter when there is no snow), and looking at working for a local fast food place full time. Way more money than I need, but I have a plan.


----------



## FuryRosewood

i just had to blow my paychecks on a new apartment...really want to buy new fans for my case but car repairs come first...nother 1500 to finish everything wrong on it


----------



## CrazyMike




----------



## Darren

Dayum. Looks nice. Any way to hide those SATA cables a bit more though? Bright Red really sticks out.


----------



## CrazyMike

Denther said:


> Dayum. Looks nice. Any way to hide those SATA cables a bit more though? Bright Red really sticks out.



If that's meant for me, i plan on it when i put my new board in. I am looking to get all black ones.


----------



## Ankur

Nice rig, which cable is that? goin over the motherboard under the CPU HSF, I think the 4/8-pin CPU power, isn't it reaching from the back??


----------



## spirit

CrazyMike said:


> If that's meant for me, i plan on it when i put my new board in. I am looking to get all black ones.



Yeah definitely get black SATA cables. The red ones look horrible in my opinion. Otherwise, it's a very nice looking build indeed. :good:


----------



## wolfeking

looks decent enough. But a few things. 

1. Is there a reason you removed the top HDD bay? Looks fine like that, but kind of makes it look a little bare, especially since it does not in any way even come close to the GPU (generally the reason for removable bays) 

2. The Optical drive wires would look far better if you ran them both through the same hole. 

3. The SATA cables, run them strait down to the cable manage hole, not to the side. Cleans up the look a lot more than you would think. 

4. That cable running over your PSU. Run it under the PSU. Would clean it up some. 

The EPS line is in an awkward place, but without looking at the back of the case, I'm not sure there is anything else that can be done. 

Looks fine as is though. The above are just nitpicking things.


----------



## Shane

wolfeking said:


> looks decent enough. But a few things.
> 
> 1. Is there a reason you removed the top HDD bay? Looks fine like that, but kind of makes it look a little bare, especially since it does not in any way even come close to the GPU (generally the reason for removable bays)



I done the same thing with mine,So that intake fan at the front isn't so restricted. 

I have 2x 140mm fan in the front of mine.


----------



## wolfeking

are they not designed to allow airflow through them?  the ones in the 912 are. But the way teh case is designed, it does not help to have fans in it. The only way to have decent air intake and decent temps is to leave the door off of it.


----------



## WeatherMan

Here is my beast


----------



## Shane

Have you not round to building your new system yet?


----------



## Turbo10

Bit of a depressing build there mate


----------



## WeatherMan

Nevakonaza said:


> Have you not round to building your new system yet?



Nope! 

It's still in the loft lol, been sitting there since June last year 



Turbo10 said:


> Bit of a depressing build there mate



It's my mum's system, as long as she can browse the internet and do her OU course she's not worried


----------



## Shane

Bootup05 said:


> Nope!
> 
> It's still in the loft lol, *been sitting there since June last year*


----------



## WeatherMan

lol!

I can't believe I haven't put it together yet, my room is not totally completed and until it is I don't want all my new kit set up 

5 years ago I would have never thought I would have gone this long without setting it up, it'd have been built as soon as it arrived


----------



## spirit

Such amazing cable management!

You really need to get all those new parts put together and get yourself a better machine.


----------



## wolfeking

I don't see why.  Can of zip ties, and a tank of air would make that a decent system.  I would use it (that has got to have a floppy port!).


----------



## CrazyMike

wolfeking said:


> looks decent enough. But a few things.
> 
> 1. Is there a reason you removed the top HDD bay? Looks fine like that, but kind of makes it look a little bare, especially since it does not in any way even come close to the GPU (generally the reason for removable bays)* I was doing up some measuring and stuff and never actually changed it back. Mainly for video cards and other things. *
> 
> 2. The Optical drive wires would look far better if you ran them both through the same hole. *Never actually noticed that before, now that i see it, it looks horrendous. *
> 
> 3. The SATA cables, run them strait down to the cable manage hole, not to the side. Cleans up the look a lot more than you would think. *Oh most deffinately would. I just was putting and taking in hard drives so much that I just got lazy. lol  *
> 
> 4. That cable running over your PSU. Run it under the PSU. Would clean it up some. *Will DO*
> 
> The EPS line is in an awkward place, but without looking at the back of the case, I'm not sure there is anything else that can be done.
> 
> Looks fine as is though. The above are just nitpicking things.



*Most of this stuff will be fixed when i put my new motherboard and CPU/RAM in. Not to mention taking out the blue lights. Way too much light. *


----------



## Aastii

linux992 said:


> After



This, I want this


----------



## Alt3r3dBeast

First picture is before i put in cpu.
Just stock cooler as of right now


----------



## spirit

Looks nice! Great choice of case, Phantom 410! :good:


----------



## turbobooster

i begon in 2009 whith my first computer and startded of with a i7 920
that time and a gtx 295.
i had sinds then only intel, from the i7 920 to the i5 2500.
and olso the graphiccards i had some.
from old to new.
gtx 295
amd 5850
6950/6970
7950/7970
gtx 670

but now i have my first amd, and this it is.





the cables on the right are for the leds.

i,m pretty happy withe the result, hope you will like it to.


----------



## Virssagòn

turbobooster said:


> i begon in 2009 whith my first computer and startded of with a i7 920
> that time and a gtx 295.
> i had sinds then only intel, from the i7 920 to the i5 2500.
> and olso the graphiccards i had some.
> from old to new.
> gtx 295
> amd 5850
> 6950/6970
> 7950/7970
> gtx 670
> 
> but now i have my first amd, and this it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the cables on the right are for the leds.
> 
> i,m pretty happy withe the result, hope you will like it to.



Idk, but did you feel any difference going from an i5 2500 to a fx8350?
What is the main thing you do on pc?
Was that a K version? Also, you could have overclocked your i7 , to get as much performance.


----------



## spirit

So this is the system that is acting very slow for some reason. I think it's a hardware problem because I've tried multiple installs of XP x64 on this thing and it's still being slow. This morning I replaced the hard drive just to see if anything improved and reinstalled XP x64, it's still being slow.  Just checking the RAM right now with Memtest86 but I think the problem could lie in the graphics card because whenever I tried to run the Windows Experience Index on this PC (back when I had 7 on it) the screen would artefact and then I'd get BSOD'ed just as it was checking graphics performance.

Any ideas as to what else could be up? Reset the CMOS too (because it has having trouble booting and detecting IDE hard drives). 

Here are the pictures.


----------



## Shlouski

Heres my home server, ive just rebuilt it because the power supply went and I need to buy a couple of new hard drives, which meant I needed a case with more hard drive bays. I bought the NZXT Sourse 210 elite, this case has 8 hard drive bays and was only 45 euros 

Specs:

Gigabyte M68M-S2P, with gigabit lan
Corsair 600w
1gb ddr2 800
AMD Phenom ii x2 550
1 pci raid card
1x seagate 320gb primary hdd
6x seagate 2tb, paired off with raid mirroring, so 3x 2 2tb hdd's in raid 1.
The 2tb hdd's are 3 different models, i just bought 2 of whatever was the best on price, but each pair raided are identical models.


----------



## linkin

Got enough hard drives there buddy?

I'd post pictures of my system but my desk is a mess


----------



## turbobooster

SmileMan said:


> Idk, but did you feel any difference going from an i5 2500 to a fx8350?
> What is the main thing you do on pc?
> Was that a K version? Also, you could have overclocked your i7 , to get as much performance.



yes it was the 2500k and i dident went from 2500k to my fx 8320 i had also a 2600 non k.
but there was no warrenty on it any more, on the cpu,mobo en mem not so i changed it wit a guy to the amd fx 8320 at that time 1 week old.
no money involved.
and yes i7 920 was overclocked, but i want ervery time somting new in the budget.
last thing that i bought was the mem and the h100, next wil be the gtx 680 i hope.


----------



## 87dtna

Shlouski said:


> Heres my home server, ive just rebuilt it because the power supply went and I need to buy a couple of new hard drives, which meant I needed a case with more hard drive bays. I bought the NZXT Sourse 210 elite, this case has 8 hard drive bays and was only 45 euros
> 
> Specs:
> 
> Gigabyte M68M-S2P, with gigabit lan
> Corsair 600w
> 1gb ddr2 800
> AMD Phenom ii x2 550
> 1 pci raid card
> 1x seagate 320gb primary hdd
> 6x seagate 2tb, paired off with raid mirroring, so 3x 2 2tb hdd's in raid 1.
> The 2tb hdd's are 3 different models, i just bought 2 of whatever was the best on price, but each pair raided are identical models.
> ]






What could you possibly need 6tb of HDD space for?  (on a server that only requires a Phenom II dual core anyway)


----------



## Shlouski

PC Backups (500gb), backed up games ISO's (600gb), Films (1tb), tv series (1.5tb), sofware, music, other random stuff and space for the future. I usually end up downloading 100gb a week, if not more . Its a home server, if does not need power, its only file sharing, it cant even get through its 1gb of ram.


----------



## Aastii

87dtna said:


> What could you possibly need 6tb of HDD space for?  (on a server that only requires a Phenom II dual core anyway)



Wait wait wait wait wait...what?

Storage =/= the necessity more power. You can set up a server to backup all of your media to and have it stream to all other devices. If you are backing up BluRays and/or HD videos, they aren't the smallest. A Pentium or Athlon could do that, even with TB's of storage, it needs very, very little CPU power there, but a hell of a lot of storage space if you have a lot of data to backup


----------



## FuryRosewood

Aastii said:


> Wait wait wait wait wait...what?
> 
> Storage =/= the necessity more power. You can set up a server to backup all of your media to and have it stream to all other devices. If you are backing up BluRays and/or HD videos, they aren't the smallest. A Pentium or Athlon could do that, even with TB's of storage, it needs very, very little CPU power there, but a hell of a lot of storage space if you have a lot of data to backup



Yep. Though the only thing i can see that might improve, is grabbing another stick of ram for dual channel, that would improve the moving of the bits for the raid maybe a tiny bit...but otherwise you dont need super uber cpu for doing a NAS.


----------



## Shlouski

It did have 2gb of ram, but im using them in another computer now, which needs it more and I haven't seen any difference in speeds. The only thing i dont understand is how the computer can deliver 70 to 100 megabytes per second through the gigabit network on all the hdd's, but tranfering data from one set of internal hdd's to another goes at best like 10 megabytes per second, its not a problem because its well organised and stuff goes straight to where it need to be as i get it, but its strange. I havent tried figuring it out yet, i only just got it up and working.


----------



## AntimatterAsh

Core 2 Quad Q9005 6GB RAM NVIDIA GEFORCE  GT9500


----------



## Life

AshleyScopes said:


> Core 2 Quad Q9005 6GB RAM NVIDIA GEFORCE  GT9500



nice, looks like boom box in front


----------



## spirit

AshleyScopes said:


> Core 2 Quad Q9005 6GB RAM NVIDIA GEFORCE  GT9500



It's a Q8200 isn't it? If you've got a Q9550, then I'm jealous.


----------



## Turbo10

spirit said:


> It's a Q8200 isn't it? If you've got a Q9550, then I'm jealous.



Pfft every CPU is shit compared to the almighty Q6600!


----------



## spirit

Turbo10 said:


> Pfft every CPU is shit compared to the almighty Q6600!



The Q6600 is awesome but the Q9550 is 'awesomer' in my opinion.


----------



## Shane

AshleyScopes said:


> Core 2 Quad Q9005 6GB RAM NVIDIA GEFORCE  GT9500



I used that exact Icute case on my first build...do you still have that useless plastic fan turbine thing on the front?

I removed mine,All it does is block the front fan


----------



## CrazyMike

Turbo10 said:


> Pfft every CPU is shit compared to the almighty Q6600!



I love my Q6600.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Turbo10 said:


> Pfft every CPU is shit compared to the almighty Q6600!



Oh come on.  Even old hardware is cool .  I have 13 years old dell laptop.  Still work!


----------



## AntimatterAsh

spirit said:


> It's a Q8200 isn't it? If you've got a Q9550, then I'm jealous.



8003 I think.


----------



## AntimatterAsh

Nevakonaza said:


> I used that exact Icute case on my first build...do you still have that useless plastic fan turbine thing on the front?
> 
> I removed mine,All it does is block the front fan



No it is still there  I t has always been wonky, so the fan wobbles as it spins :L. Whatever Processor it is, it is in my sig.

|
V


----------



## spirit

AshleyScopes said:


> 8003 I think.



No such thing. I'm pretty sure you said it was a Q8200? Just look in System Properties.


----------



## AntimatterAsh

spirit said:


> No such thing. I'm pretty sure you said it was a Q8200? Just look in System Properties.



No its a Q8200 it says in my signature...so it must be...


----------



## Turbo10

CrazyMike said:


> I love my Q6600.



You running your stable okay? I had problems at 3.4 with stability, had to lower it a bit


----------



## 87dtna

Thats because Nvidia chipset boards were never good at overclocking.  I've even owned the king, 790i ultra sli and that wouldn't even compare to a good P45 and definitely nothing like an X48 board.


----------



## FuryRosewood

NVidia chipsets also had a tendency to fail too :/ had a friends 750a by gigabyte die on him this year, just pathetic.


----------



## CrazyMike

Turbo10 said:


> You running your stable okay? I had problems at 3.4 with stability, had to lower it a bit



Running perfect.


----------



## Toast

Everything is in shambles right now ):

Waiting for some upgrades to get here. Ordered a fan replacement for a 5850 that someone gave me for free and still waiting for someone to buy my 8800 GT so I can afford to get my new case. Super excited.


----------



## FuryRosewood

gateway? chassis looks familiar...they got one at work...


----------



## Jamebonds1

FuryRosewood said:


> gateway? chassis looks familiar...they got one at work...



You are right.


----------



## Toast

Gateway indeed. Not fond of this chassis at all to be quite honest with you. Top mounted PSU, awful cable routing holes, pointless hot swap bays, and it's also just downright ugly. I'm waiting to get enough money to just buy myself a new case. I'm looking at a 210 right now. 40 bucks is great price for a mid tower chassis that looks amazing as well.


----------



## FuryRosewood

Just rewired a little and removed some fans...otherwise same ol thing


----------



## jonnyp11

love the cable managing and uber high end specs with budget RAM sticks, why not some 1866 sticks with heat-spreaders so it looks nicer


----------



## FuryRosewood

1600 is compatible with the cpu's memory controller. already been through the whole overclock memory craze, and after seeing several sets of ddr2 800 die on me and my friends ive decided to stick with specs that are supported by the memory controller, probably will be either some crucial ballistix or tracer...not sure right now, ram is ram no matter how much people want to tell you how it can 'improve' things.


----------



## claptonman

I'm gonna be overhauling my cable management, taking out all the PSU cables and redoing it, along with new SATA power cable extenders. Gonna look real clean. Plus I don't think I've posted my new case yet.


----------



## Shane

jonnyp11 said:


> with budget RAM sticks,



Not all budget ram with no heat spreaders are that bad,take the Samsung greens for example 30nm,1600 mhz and people have been getting those to run at 2133MHz (10-10-10-28 1N) @ 1.45v.


----------



## FuryRosewood

i just dont want to run out of spec, after the headaches with that old ddr2 ballistix... i think i had 5 pairs that died over 2 years, i rather not get into that mess again and just go with proven stuff that works.


----------



## WeatherMan

FuryRosewood said:


> i just dont want to run out of spec, after the headaches with that old ddr2 ballistix... i think i had 5 pairs that died over 2 years, i rather not get into that mess again and just go with proven stuff that works.



+1 I for one know how much of a headache RAM problems can be


----------



## wolfeking

Nevakonaza said:


> Not all budget ram with no heat spreaders are that bad,take the Samsung greens for example 30nm,1600 mhz and people have been getting those to run at 2133MHz (10-10-10-28 1N) @ 1.45v.


I hardly think samsung is a Budget ram, but i agree that it is amazing ram. I am running mine between 2133 and 2400 (same timings on both) without issue and they still (at these speeds) runs cooler than the Patriot 45nm that I did have.


----------



## Jamebonds1

This is my set of Cyborg series.  I just bought Cyborg v7 Keyboard.  I love my new keyboard!


----------



## Lm90Rfgb

many people still using desktop pc. i use a laptop for my gaming.


----------



## 87dtna

Lm90Rfgb said:


> many people still using desktop pc. i use a laptop for my gaming.




Thats because no laptop can offer the same performance a desktop can.  

Gaming on a 27'' 2560x1440 resolution monitor cannot be compared to a laptop whatsoever.  The gaming experience is worlds different and sooo much better.


----------



## tremmor

Like it Darryl. the computer.


----------



## Toast

Not sure if that picture is gonna work.

Got my new case, but not my new motherboard/cpu/ram yet. Soon, very soon...

Custom cable management/sleeving. Who says heat shrink cant look good?






I'm still not too happy with the way the cable management turned out overall, though. The front button wire connectors ended up being routed in a really weird way as well as some top sata connectors and eh. When I get my new mobo it's going to look a lot better.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Toast said:


> Not sure if that picture is gonna work.
> 
> Got my new case, but not my new motherboard/cpu/ram yet. Soon, very soon...
> 
> Custom cable management/sleeving. Who says heat shrink cant look good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still not too happy with the way the cable management turned out overall, though. The front button wire connectors ended up being routed in a really weird way as well as some top sata connectors and eh. When I get my new mobo it's going to look a lot better.



Your computer is cool.  What is power supply you have?


----------



## spirit

What are the specs of your rig, Toast?


----------



## Toast

Well, the specs are a little saddening. I'll just list what I have now and what I'm going to have.

What I have:

Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200 running at stock speed
Stock mobo
8gb ddr2 stock ram
Radeon 5850
Coolmax ZX-700
500 WD HDD

What I'm planning on upgrading to
FX-6300 (Going to OC)
Asrock 970 Extreme 4
Kingston HyperX 8GB 1866
Keeping the rest.

Just recently bought the case. NZXT source 220 with lots of extra fans. Have to say that I'm really enjoying it. The entire computer was originally a stock gateway computer. It's slowly evolving.






Seriously, for the price, you can't beat it.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Nice QQQQQQQUUUUUUUUUAAAAAAAADDDDDDDDDDDD set


----------



## Laquer Head

Not my rig but we built this beast last week for my buddy Jason.

-Intel Core i5 3570K
-Corsair H80i Cooler
-Asus Sabertooth Z77
-16GB GSkill DDR3 1600mhz
-570GTX
-Samsung 840Pro SSD
-Corsair HX850 PSU
-NZXT Phantom


----------



## Shane

I think you mean (H80i) on the cooler. 

H100i is 240 rad.

I like that Motherboard how it has a cover over it.


----------



## spirit

Jamebonds1 said:
			
		

> Nice QQQQQQQUUUUUUUUUAAAAAAAADDDDDDDDDDDD set


^ Hahaha. Quuaaddd. 

Your upgrade plans sound pretty good to me, Toast!


----------



## Laquer Head

Nevakonaza said:


> I think you mean (H80i) on the cooler.
> 
> H100i is 240 rad.
> 
> I like that Motherboard how it has a cover over it.



Damnation!!!!!!! I hate when your right!

And yah, the board is awesome..looks terrific! i bought it for my rig after my original Maximus V issues--but I sold to him and am giving a new Maximus a try/


----------



## Toast

Actually, I may go with a 990fx mobo and a 8350. depends on how my funds look after valentines day 

EDIT. Looks like I'm going with a 8350 and a ASRock 970 Extreme4.


----------



## FuryRosewood

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/14630925/2013-02-15_16-56-08_952.mp4 (video, apologies for poor quality/shakeycam in advance, and no it wasn't filmed with a potato)

Only bad news is my board isn't compatible with the Ballistix utility to set colors so i guess I'm stuck with green, still looks bad-ass.


----------



## claptonman

How much RAM is that? I only see 4 sticks in your sig.


----------



## Aastii

claptonman said:


> How much RAM is that? I only see 4 sticks in your sig.



4 x 4 GB, so 16GB

=EDIT=

Actually ignore me, I see what you mean now, I didn't realise he was on a 2011 board


----------



## FuryRosewood

Haven't updated sig...just started writing bills, its 4G and 8 sticks

*edit*

Signature now reflects that

also reasons


----------



## spirit

Cable management could do with tidying up a bit, Fury (mind you, I can't talk about that though. ) Otherwise looking good.


----------



## Aastii

spirit said:


> Cable management could do with tidying up a bit, Fury (mind you, I can't talk about that though. ) Otherwise looking good.



He is using an Antec 1200, that is incredible cable management for the case


----------



## FuryRosewood

I might take some time to clean up the sata cables, thats the only thing *bothering* me. Otherwise i love the way its managed, most of everything is pinned behind the side panel.


----------



## spirit

Completed this build yesterday. Believe it or not, this was one of the hardest builds I've ever done - mostly because of the case. For an mATX case, this Fractal Design Core 1000 case is actually pretty good, but it does have some drawbacks, such as mounting a HDD/SSD is a pest if you want to use a right-angled SATA cable and there are no cable management features. Anyway, I got round those issues and below are some photos of the results. The whole build took me about 3-4 or so hours, longer than usual for me. 

It's a PC for my mum who only does very basic things such as write emails, write Word documents and surf the web on her PC. Main reason for the upgrade is because at the moment she is on an HP dx2200 with 2GB of RAM, a P4 HT and Windows XP. Dad and I are keen to move her away from XP so we've put 8 Pro x64 on this machine. 

Spec (probably over-specced but oh well):
Core i3 3220
ASUS P8B75-M LX
8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport 1600MHz (2x4GB)
Crucial M4 128GB (this is my old drive, I got a Vertex 4 to replace it)
Corsair CX 430
Fractal Design Core 1000
Windows 8 Pro x64

Here are some shots of the build:


----------



## 87dtna

Meh, you could have done several things better for cable management.

Just a couple things to start, the USB header etc cables could have been ran along the back and zip tied instead of putting them to the front.  Also, zip tie them all together to give a cleaner look.
The one fan you have running across the middle of the board looks like it could have went to the fan header at the top of the board beside the CPU fan.
The 4 pin CPU power cable can be zip tied with the bulk of the wires above and then shoot down to the board instead of just running across down low.
The 24 pin connector can be not put up in the 5.25 bays but rather ran down behind the 3.5'' bays and taken straight over instead.
On the CPU heatsink, the cleanest look is to leave the cable wrapped around the heatsink not to take it off and bunch it up.   Swivel the heatsink around until it works out and then mount there.

This is a little crude but you get the idea.






An example pic of the CPU heatsink cable-


----------



## Kornowski

Crappy picture, but you get the idea.


----------



## spirit

87dtna said:


> Meh, you could have done several things better for cable management.
> 
> Just a couple things to start, the USB header etc cables could have been ran along the back and zip tied instead of putting them to the front.  Also, zip tie them all together to give a cleaner look.
> The one fan you have running across the middle of the board looks like it could have went to the fan header at the top of the board beside the CPU fan.
> The 4 pin CPU power cable can be zip tied with the bulk of the wires above and then shoot down to the board instead of just running across down low.
> The 24 pin connector can be not put up in the 5.25 bays but rather ran down behind the 3.5'' bays and taken straight over instead.
> On the CPU heatsink, the cleanest look is to leave the cable wrapped around the heatsink not to take it off and bunch it up.   Swivel the heatsink around until it works out and then mount there.
> 
> This is a little crude but you get the idea.


Not really too bothered at all by the cable management, but thanks for the suggestions for improvements.

I forgot to mention about the cooler: I kind of messed it up when I installed it. I installed it, and somehow the fan was getting caught on the little wire, preventing the blades from spinning at all. I took the wire off the cooler itself and just had it hanging loose and then my fan was spinning again, so I just bunched it all up because I'm too lazy to take it all off. 

The cables on the power supply are very long and the case is very small - that's why I just shoved it all up n the 5.25" bay. I really wish I had gone modular or semi-modular but I pressed the order button without thinking about that.


----------



## salvage-this

Kornowski said:


> Crappy picture, but you get the idea.
> 
> *snip*



Your monitors look a bit bent.  Might want to address that  

I do love the man art on the wall.


----------



## WeatherMan

I am going to post pictures of my gaming rig tonight


----------



## 87dtna

spirit said:


> The cables on the power supply are very long and the case is very small - that's why I just shoved it all up n the 5.25" bay. I really wish I had gone modular or semi-modular but I pressed the order button without thinking about that.




I understand that and I've done that myself.  All the other cables were fine there, I was just saying I'd take the 24 pin cable down behind the 3.5'' drives so it would look cleaner.

I also wouldn't be so concerned for my mom's PC either, so in all reality it is perfectly fine.  Just offering up some tips for future builds or whatnot.


----------



## spirit

Yeah it's all good knowledge to have and yeah you're probably right it'd look better if I took that cable down by the 3.5" bays.


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> Not really too bothered at all by the cable management, but thanks for the suggestions for improvements.
> 
> I forgot to mention about the cooler: I kind of messed it up when I installed it. I installed it, and somehow the fan was getting caught on the little wire, preventing the blades from spinning at all. I took the wire off the cooler itself and just had it hanging loose and then my fan was spinning again, so I just bunched it all up because I'm too lazy to take it all off.
> 
> The cables on the power supply are very long and the case is very small - that's why I just shoved it all up n the 5.25" bay. I really wish I had gone modular or semi-modular but I pressed the order button without thinking about that.



Same thing I did when I pressed the order button without thinking too. What i got?  corrupt wireless, bad fan control and bad power supply.


----------



## spirit

Well I didn't get any defective parts, I just pressed the order button, then about 10 minutes later wished I had gone for some sort of semi-modular power supply but hey I managed to hide most of the cables even inside that tiny little case.


----------



## Kornowski

salvage-this said:


> Your monitors look a bit bent.  Might want to address that
> 
> I do love the man art on the wall.



They're alined to my eyes, haha.

The ridiculous floral wallpaper or the motherboard? haha


----------



## Shane

Bootup05 said:


> I am going to post pictures of my gaming rig tonight



Omg,Did you finally build it?


----------



## M1kkelZR

Nevakonaza said:


> Omg,Did you finally build it?



yeah he stole my case, he came to my house threatend me to give him my case or he'd take my entire pc away. I gave him the case and now I'm using a glassbox.

Darn you Mr. BootUp05!


----------



## spirit

M1kkelZR said:


> yeah he stole my case, he came to my house threatend me to give him my case or he'd take my entire pc away. I gave him the case and now I'm using a glassbox.
> 
> Darn you Mr. BootUp05!



Could be worse. He could have forced you to give him your case and then leave the rest of your system on carpet.


----------



## M1kkelZR

spirit said:


> Could be worse. He could have forced you to give him your case and then leave the rest of your system on carpet.



That was the second option. But he gave me a glass box out of pity.


----------



## NVX_185

Some pics of my rig... My RAM is pretty old, but G.Skill do an awesome job in aesthetics


----------



## spirit

ASUS P7P55D - awesome board. When I had an i5 760 I had a P7P55D-E, the one with SATA 6GB/s and USB 3.0.


----------



## wolfeking

nice computer, but I would turn the HDDs around 180* to hide the cables.


----------



## 87dtna

spirit said:


> ASUS P7P55D - awesome board. When I had an i5 760 I had a P7P55D-E, the one with SATA 6GB/s and USB 3.0.



And the sata 6gb/s ports were worthless because they had worse performance than sata 3gb/s ports.


----------



## spirit

87dtna said:


> And the sata 6gb/s ports were worthless because they had worse performance than sata 3gb/s ports.



Really? SATA 6GB/s on my board seemed OK (certainly faster than the SATA 3GB/s I was using with a Foxconn board beforehand) but still not that fast. When I upgraded to a P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3 it was definitely a lot faster.


----------



## 87dtna

P55 doesn't naturally support sata3, so a seperate chipset was used.

A typical sata3 SSD would get ~400mb/s read and 150mb/s write on those controllers, when on sata2 they get 280 read and 260 write.  So while the read performance is slightly better, the write speed suffers.  Also, typically there's a lot of latency issues on the external controller, it's just way better when the chipset itself supports Sata3 naturally such as the Z68 as you mentioned.  Most sata3 SSD's will get 500+ read and 450+ write speeds on true sata3.


----------



## WeatherMan

Spent the last 2 hours finally putting together my new (ish) rig. I bought it in June last year 

Just need to pick up a graphics card now!

























It's now all ready to run, but I'm putting it back into its box for now, once my room is done I will power it up 

EDIT: Just picked up a 90cm Back SATA Cable so that I can route the optical drive cable round the back of the motherboard, only cost me £1.70! Surprised that a 45cm cable isn't long enough!


----------



## Virssagòn

VERY neat!!

Also, in what price range are you looking for that gpu?


----------



## WeatherMan

Neat was the main goal, as it's going to be sitting on my desk facing me without the side panel on 

The budget for the GPU is £100 - £125 and I'll probably be buying used.

I've been looking at the 560Ti, HD6950 & HD7850 so far


----------



## 87dtna

What CPU is it that?

560 Ti is nice, and 7850 isn't bad.  I'd skip the 6950.


----------



## Jamebonds1

87dtna said:


> P55 doesn't naturally support sata3, so a seperate chipset was used.
> 
> A typical sata3 SSD would get ~400mb/s read and 150mb/s write on those controllers, when on sata2 they get 280 read and 260 write.  So while the read performance is slightly better, the write speed suffers.  Also, typically there's a lot of latency issues on the external controller, it's just way better when the chipset itself supports Sata3 naturally such as the Z68 as you mentioned.  Most sata3 SSD's will get 500+ read and 450+ write speeds on true sata3.



I don't think I have a lot of latency problem on eSATA 6GB/s, USB3 and SATA3.  As well as USB3 on my old motherboard.  As long as hard drive support SATA3 is need for all of three different type of high speed port.  About external controller, do you mean firewire or USB2 hard drive external?


----------



## spirit

Bootup05 said:


> Neat was the main goal, as it's going to be sitting on my desk facing me without the side panel on
> 
> The budget for the GPU is £100 - £125 and I'll probably be buying used.
> 
> I've been looking at the 560Ti, HD6950 & HD7850 so far



I thought you had an XFX 6870? Or did you sell it because it was getting a bit dated?

7850 would be the best option, they're a bit more expensive than £100 though. More like £140-£160 (http://www.novatech.co.uk/products/...aphicscards/amdhd7850series/fx-785a-cnjc.html) you want a 2GB card ideally.

I'd forget about the 560 Ti and the 6950 now. They're both old and have been replaced. 1GB of RAM is a limitation you'll get with a 560 Ti. Can't remember if a 2GB 6950 was available, but I'd choose a 2GB 7850 over it anyway.

But it looks like you've made a great start! :good:


----------



## spirit

Jamebonds1 said:


> About external controller, do you mean firewire or USB2 hard drive external?


No he's talking about the 'external'/third party Marvell SATA 6GB/s controller the ASUS P7P55D-E had. The Intel P55 chipset did not have a SATA 6GB/s controller built in like the newer 6x and 7x chipsets do, so in order to get SATA 6GB/s on the P7P55D-E a Marvell controller had to be used which was slower than the Intel 6GB/s controllers on the 6x and 7x chipsets. Same story with USB 3.0 too.


----------



## WeatherMan

The CPU is a i3 2100 that I bought from Aastii, and I did have a XFX HD6870, but sold it to pay off my Wonga loan 

Now I'm looking for something new that would be a bit better than the 6870, is only having 1GB of VRAM really that much of a problem?

I will be playing at 1080p

My budget is quite strict, I don't really want to spend anything over £130, but don't know how I'm going to get a 1GB+ card for that price!

EDIT: There are a few 2GB HD6950's on eBay within my budget


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> No he's talking about the 'external'/third party Marvell SATA 6GB/s controller the ASUS P7P55D-E had. The Intel P55 chipset did not have a SATA 6GB/s controller built in like the newer 6x and 7x chipsets do, so in order to get SATA 6GB/s on the P7P55D-E a Marvell controller had to be used which was slower than the Intel 6GB/s controllers on the 6x and 7x chipsets. Same story with USB 3.0 too.



I has transfer from SATA3 to USB3 external hard drive at 130 MB/s I'm not sure.


----------



## spirit

Bootup05 said:


> Now I'm looking for something new that would be a bit better than the 6870, is only having 1GB of VRAM really that much of a problem?
> 
> I will be playing at 1080p
> 
> My budget is quite strict, I don't really want to spend anything over £130, but don't know how I'm going to get a 1GB+ card for that price!
> 
> EDIT: There are a few 2GB HD6950's on eBay within my budget


For 1080p 1GB of RAM is OK. I have a 1GB 5870 and playing older games from a few years ago it's fine (cost me £100 second hand on eBay btw and it's faster than a 6870). If buying new though, 2GB would be ideal. Sometimes I notice a tiny bit of lag at 1080p due to lack of V-RAM.

If you can stretch to £140, go for that 2GB 7850. If not, then yeah, a 2GB 6950 will be good.


----------



## Virssagòn

Bootup05 said:


> The CPU is a i3 2100 that I bought from Aastii, and I did have a XFX HD6870, but sold it to pay off my Wonga loan
> 
> Now I'm looking for something new that would be a bit better than the 6870, is only having 1GB of VRAM really that much of a problem?
> 
> I will be playing at 1080p
> 
> My budget is quite strict, I don't really want to spend anything over £130, but don't know how I'm going to get a 1GB+ card for that price!
> 
> EDIT: There are a few 2GB HD6950's on eBay within my budget



You won't see much difference between 1gb or 2... Only in some games it will give you a bit less FPS.
Anyway, if you want a more future proof system, most future games will use more vram at lower res, so it's maybe handy to have at least 2gb...
Go for an hd7850 2gb over a hd6950.


----------



## 87dtna

Jamebonds1 said:


> I don't think I have a lot of latency problem on eSATA 6GB/s, USB3 and SATA3.  As well as USB3 on my old motherboard.  As long as hard drive support SATA3 is need for all of three different type of high speed port.  About external controller, do you mean firewire or USB2 hard drive external?





spirit said:


> No he's talking about the 'external'/third party Marvell SATA 6GB/s controller the ASUS P7P55D-E had. The Intel P55 chipset did not have a SATA 6GB/s controller built in like the newer 6x and 7x chipsets do, so in order to get SATA 6GB/s on the P7P55D-E a Marvell controller had to be used which was slower than the Intel 6GB/s controllers on the 6x and 7x chipsets. Same story with USB 3.0 too.



Exactly.



Jamebonds1 said:


> I has transfer from SATA3 to USB3 external hard drive at 130 MB/s I'm not sure.



It's like you didn't even read spirit's response 




spirit said:


> For 1080p 1GB of RAM is OK. I have a 1GB 5870 and playing older games from a few years ago it's fine (cost me £100 second hand on eBay btw and it's faster than a 6870).



I agree, 1080p isn't very ram intensive for 98% of games, and even the ones that are the 1gb isn't going to bottleneck that much.



spirit said:


> If you can stretch to £140, go for that 2GB 7850. If not, then yeah, a 2GB 6950 will be good.



Not sure if I agree with this though.  7850 doesn't even need 2gb, it's more marketing.  For the graphics it can handle, you most likely will never use more than 1gb.

I would not get a 6950 at all, unless it's already unlocked to a 6970.  Unlocked 6950's go for a bit cheaper than a full 6970, I think you'd be able to get one for 130 or less.


----------



## Virssagòn

87dtna said:


> Exactly.
> I agree, 1080p isn't very ram intensive for 98% of games, and even the ones that are the 1gb isn't going to bottleneck that much.
> Not sure if I agree with this though.  7850 doesn't even need 2gb, it's more marketing.  For the graphics it can handle, you most likely will never use more than 1gb.



Yeh, but more and more games are using more ram then 1gb (you can see that when you have 1gb+) vram. That are only the heaviest games maxxed out though. At the moment, you'll only see a difference of about 1-5 fps, idk how fast it will go in the future...


----------



## 87dtna

Back when I had the gtx 670, the highest settings I could make it on 2560x1440 on metro 2033 the Vram maxxed around 1.5gb.  On 1080p, right at 1gb same maxxed out settings.

I hear BF3 is a Vram hog, but who cares that game sucks lol.


----------



## WeatherMan

Okay thanks, there are a few conflicting stories going on here 

If you guys had £130 to spend, and were looking for a used card, what would you go for?

Here are the rest of my specs

i3 2100 3.1GHz
8GB Patriot 1600MHz DDR3 (probably OC to 1866MHz, just for the hell of it!)
128GB Samsung 830
2TB Seagate SATAIII 7200rpm


----------



## Jamebonds1

87dtna said:


> Back when I had the gtx 670, the highest settings I could make it on 2560x1440 on metro 2033 the Vram maxxed around 1.5gb.  On 1080p, right at 1gb same maxxed out settings.
> 
> I hear BF3 is a Vram hog, but who cares that game sucks lol.



What about crysis 2 game?


----------



## spirit

Bootup05 said:


> If you guys had £130 to spend, and were looking for a used card, what would you go for?


Probably a GTX 560 Ti or a 560 Ti 448 or a 570.

There is a chance this 570 will go for less than £130 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EVGA-GTX-...raphics_Video_TV_Cards_TW&hash=item43b8e11a09

On the AMD side, most 5870s are around £100 and 6950s would probably be around the same sort of cost.

For 10 quid extra I'd still go 7850 though. Or go 7850 1GB http://www.novatech.co.uk/products/...aphicscards/amdhd7850series/fx-785a-znfc.html £136.99.


----------



## WeatherMan

What's the difference in a GTX560Ti & a 560Ti 448 ? 

I assume that's the core count, but which one is better lol?


----------



## spirit

The 448 has more cores and an extra 256MB of V-RAM (like the 570, the 560 Ti 448 has 1.25GB).

The 448 is a bit faster, so if you can get one of those. If not, then your regular 560 Ti will be absolutely fine I reckon.

I'd still look out for 570s though.


----------



## 87dtna

570's are excellent cards, and it gives you a little extra Vram to 1280mb.  I actually picked up a 570 awhile ago for $120 USD, now that was a steal but they can be had all the time for $150 or so which only be 100 UK pounds.  Not sure what the going rate for them is over there, but I would think under 130.


----------



## WeatherMan

I hadn't even considered a GTX570! 

I take it a stock 570 is a bit better than a 560Ti / 448?

They seem to go from around £115 - £140 on eBay 

What is the equivalent AMD card?


----------



## spirit

At the time, AMD's answer to the 570 was the 6970 (6950 was more a 560 Ti rival).

Here is a direct comparison between the 560 Ti 448 and the 570 http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/499?vs=306 as you can see they are closely matched.

There wasn't a lot of difference between the 6970 and the 570 either.


----------



## WeatherMan

I think I will go for a GTX570.

It seems to outperform each of my other options as well as the HD7850!


----------



## spirit

If you find a second hand 570 for less than 130 - go for it! It's still a great card and the extra V-RAM may help you out a bit. 1.25GB should be fine for 1080. :good:


----------



## WeatherMan

will my PSU handle the 570?

It's the OCZ 550W ZT


----------



## spirit

So long as you've got 38 amps on the +12V rail you should be OK. According to Linkin's PSU guide, 550W is the recommended minimum wattage for a 570.



> Card..................................Wattage .................+12V Amperage
> GTX 570...............................550W .........................38A



I think you'll be OK.


----------



## WeatherMan

Okay thanks, I have 45A so all is good!

The next upgrade after gpu will be an i5 IB, and that's as high as I'm willing to go with this PSU!

One bug bear with this system is that because I bought the cheapest Asus Z68 board, there are no integrated USB3 headers! I'll have to get an add-in card if I want to have USB functionality on the front of the 300R, which could throw a spanner in the works with my cable management


----------



## spirit

Should've gotten my board: the P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3. Has USB 3.0 headers.  

Or a P8Z77-V PRO if they were about when you bought the parts.


----------



## WeatherMan

That's a £115 board! was probably more like £140 when I bought my parts haha

I spent £80 on the Asus P8Z68-V LX


----------



## spirit

I paid something like £155 for mine in March last year when I bought it. It was a tad pricier than the LX, yes.


----------



## Virssagòn

Bootup05 said:


> That's a £115 board! was probably more like £140 when I bought my parts haha
> 
> I spent £80 on the Asus P8Z68-V LX



Still got my LX (did saw its wrong in my sign) after all tweaking/overclocking/overheating and overvolting. Awesome board for the price. Another brand in same price range would have burned in hell ;P


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> Should've gotten my board: the P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3. Has USB 3.0 headers.
> 
> Or a P8Z77-V PRO if they were about when you bought the parts.



Z68 should be better choose for you.


----------



## Toast

Hopefully I'll be throwing up pictures of my brand new parts tomorrow night, finally assembled 

Source 220
8350
970 Extreme 4
Gskill ares 2x4 1866
Radeon 5850 spraypainted
Coolmax ZX-700
OCZ vertex 2
WD 640
WD 160

Pumped for this build session.


----------



## spirit

Jamebonds1 said:


> Z68 should be better choose for you.



For me or Bootup05?

We both have Z68 boards anyway. We both have SB processors too.


----------



## Kornowski

spirit said:


> 1GB of RAM is a limitation you'll get with a 560 Ti.



Huh? I've got a 2GB 560Ti.


----------



## spirit

Most 560 Ti's were 1GB. I don't ever remember there being a 2GB model but maybe I just wasn't paying attention...


----------



## Kornowski

spirit said:


> Most 560 Ti's were 1GB. I don't ever remember there being a 2GB model but maybe I just wasn't paying attention...



Tadaaah


----------



## spirit

Yeah I just did the same Google search and it turns out a 2GB model did exist. 

Anyway, Bootup is after a 570 I think.


----------



## Kornowski

spirit said:


> Yeah I just did the same Google search and it turns out a 2GB model did exist.



LOL, of course it does. It isn't a myth... I have one.


----------



## M1kkelZR

Kornowski said:


> Tadaaah



FEEL DA BURN JASON! ooooooooh!

lol. Nah but I saw a few 560 TI's with 2GB when I was building my crap station


----------



## WeatherMan

What Jason?


----------



## 87dtna

A 560 Ti doesn't even need 2gb, it isn't graphically strong enough to use it.....meaning it wouldn't give you high enough FPS to play at settings that would require more than 1gb.


----------



## Kornowski

87dtna said:


> A 560 Ti doesn't even need 2gb, it isn't graphically strong enough to use it.....meaning it would give you high enough FPS to play at settings that would require more than 1gb.



I doubt they'd give it that much vRAM if they thought it 'wasn't strong enough' to use it. It'd certainly help with games like BF3 that have large texture files and such, especially at higher resolutions.


----------



## FuryRosewood

They do, its to make the user feel more confident about the card when it doesn't have enough horsepower to make the grip useful.


----------



## WeatherMan

Kornowski said:


> I doubt they'd give it that much vRAM if they thought it 'wasn't strong enough' to use it. It'd certainly help with games like BF3 that have large texture files and such, especially at higher resolutions.



Exactly!

Like this one 

http://www.dabs.com/products/best-v...le&utm_medium=product search&utm_content=Q200


----------



## 87dtna

Kornowski said:


> I doubt they'd give it that much vRAM if they thought it 'wasn't strong enough' to use it. It'd certainly help with games like BF3 that have large texture files and such, especially at higher resolutions.



ROFL, sorry to make you feel bad about your extra investment to go 2gb but it's true.  You can get a gt 440 3gb, you think it can use it?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814551001




FuryRosewood said:


> They do, its to make the user feel more confident about the card when it doesn't have enough horsepower to make the grip useful.




:good:




Bootup05 said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Like this one
> 
> http://www.dabs.com/products/best-v...le&utm_medium=product search&utm_content=Q200




woot thats a beast right there.  lol


----------



## Kornowski

87dtna said:


> ROFL, sorry to make you feel bad about your extra investment to go 2gb but it's true.  You can get a gt 440 3gb, you think it can use it?



When using it for video editing with Adobe's Mecury engine, probably.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

What the heck, I'll post an ugly pic.
The wiring was a mess when I took this but I have cleaned it up since.
Just some old junk I have laying around.


----------



## salvage-this

87dtna said:


> A 560 Ti doesn't even need 2gb, it isn't graphically strong enough to use it.....meaning it wouldn't give you high enough FPS to play at settings that would require more than 1gb.



Wrong.

Currently on my monitor BF3 takes ~1250mb in multiplayer.  When I had the 1080 monitor I could bump the settings up a bit and I was using 1400mb+  

I am playing at a constant 50 fps.  Before you start complaining that I am not truly playing the game the right way, I can not see any difference between 50 and 60.  I can turn down the settings to play at 60+ constantly and it is still over 1024mb.  

If I remember right I payed $35 extra for this model over one of the EVGA ones with 1gb.  The cooler alone was worth it.


----------



## 87dtna

A 560 Ti 1gb playing BF3 on 1080p ultra is only going to get 30 FPS.  It's not enough graphic power to play the game turned up properly therefore having more than 1gb is pointless.  And with settings turned down to get atleast 50fps it's not going to be using more than 1gb (maybe 1100mb tops, and thats a 1-2 FPS difference over a 1gb card).  I stand by what I said.


----------



## salvage-this

Still.  If you are building a higher end rig why would you limit yourself with 1gb?


----------



## WeatherMan

Well sod it, I'll futureproof myself for the next 10 years and pick one of these up.

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/12gb-pny-quadro-plex-7000-2-quadro-gpus-12gb-(6gb-gpu)

lol


----------



## 87dtna

salvage-this said:


> Still.  If you are building a higher end rig why would you limit yourself with 1gb?



No, the question is why would you limit yourself with a 560 Ti lol

560 Ti is mid range, not high end.  Mid range cards don't need more than 1gb.

Only if you were planning to SLI a 560 Ti would you need 2gb, thats the only reason.  IMO, a single card solution is always better.


----------



## salvage-this

Money, but I understand what you mean.  I realize that a 560ti is not top of the line performance but it is a better card than you are making it out to be.  Especially when you have a decent OC on it.

@Maxx What are you running that on? Is that one of your folding rigs?


----------



## MyCattMaxx

That is both of the rigs I am folding with right now.
There are 2 old SuperMicro servers there.
I have them in my travel trailer so I don't have to listen to them plus they stay cool this time of year.
Ubuntu with FAH V7 right now.


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> For me or Bootup05?
> 
> We both have Z68 boards anyway. We both have SB processors too.



Bootup05.  I might not being clear or something, sorry..


----------



## Jamebonds1

87dtna said:


> A 560 Ti doesn't even need 2gb, it isn't graphically strong enough to use it.....meaning it wouldn't give you high enough FPS to play at settings that would require more than 1gb.



2 GB might not be need but it is useful for AutoCAD program.  



salvage-this said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Currently on my monitor BF3 takes ~1250mb in multiplayer.  When I had the 1080 monitor I could bump the settings up a bit and I was using 1400mb+
> 
> I am playing at a constant 50 fps.  Before you start complaining that I am not truly playing the game the right way, I can not see any difference between 50 and 60.  I can turn down the settings to play at 60+ constantly and it is still over 1024mb.
> 
> If I remember right I payed $35 extra for this model over one of the EVGA ones with 1gb.  The cooler alone was worth it.



Not all video game need over 1 GB vRAM.  Sometime video card would use computer's RAM.


----------



## 87dtna

salvage-this said:


> Money, but I understand what you mean.  I realize that a 560ti is not top of the line performance but it is a better card than you are making it out to be.  Especially when you have a decent OC on it.



Overclocked around 950 core clock and 1200mhz memory (a solid daily OC, 822/1000 stock) still falls ~10% short of stock 570 performance.  The 560 Ti is a fantastic mid range card, and pretty decent for 1080p performance.  But the 570 is more in the realm of high end and dominates 1080p, it is quite a bit stronger than a 560 Ti.
And yes I'm speaking from real world performance, I've owned just about every Fermi card there is.


----------



## spirit

Bootup05 said:


> Well sod it, I'll futureproof myself for the next 10 years and pick one of these up.
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/12gb-pny-quadro-plex-7000-2-quadro-gpus-12gb-(6gb-gpu)
> 
> lol



Found any 570s yet?


----------



## WeatherMan

Yeah there are a few on eBay 

I need to save up the cash first before I pick one up 

Should take me around 3-4 weeks, lol


----------



## spirit

Denther said:


> Since you got on to me all the time before for this...
> 
> 
> cable management...



Just for you Denther, I have completely re-done my cable management.

I managed to find a way to get the 24-pin power cable behind the board, but sadly the EPS cable still has to go above the board. Never mind, you can't really notice it anyway. 

Please excuse the dust, I really need to buy a new can of air (though by disassembling most of my system today I was able to remove a lot of the dust). I've got a friend who has an air compressor, maybe if he is kind he will let me bring my PC over to his house and I can spray it out. 

The molex cable hanging out of the front of the case connects to a fan which is on the side panel.

I suppose I should do a 'before and after' shot, so here is 'before':







And here is 'after'. 2 hours work and two cuts hands later...


----------



## EvanK

Looking good, Jason!  I never realized that you used a Caviar Green in your rig, is there a noticeable difference between 5400 and 7200 RPM in your experience?


----------



## spirit

EvanK said:


> Looking good, Jason!  I never realized that you used a Caviar Green in your rig, is there a noticeable difference between 5400 and 7200 RPM in your experience?



Thanks Evan. The next thing I need to do is really give my rig is good old dusting down, lol. 

I have a Vertex 4 SSD as my boot drive, so I only use the Caviar Green for storage (it's 2TB). Before I started using SSDs though, I did use my Caviar Green as a boot drive and it was kinda slow (only 5900 RPM). When my Crucial M4 SSD died I used a 7200 RPM HDD for a while whilst I was waiting for a replacement M4 to be sent to me. It was faster than the Caviar Green, so yeah, I'd say there is a small difference in speed if using as a boot drive. For storage though, there's probably not a lot of difference at all.

I installed that silver disk today (it's a 150GB Caviar) to install Windows 7 onto because I'm finding that a lot of my games aren't working with Windows 8 (Dirt 3 doesn't and nor does RCT3, but admittedly RCT3 is old), so I'm going to try and set up a dual boot with 7 and 8.


----------



## Shane

Looks nice Spirit,Whats that ethernet card you got there?

I really want to get me a new sound card for my system,Something with an EMI shield but all the decent Xonar cards with EMI shield are like £130+
and D2X are hard to come by second hand,on the bay theyre always for bids...which i never do,Buy it now or nothing...cant be faffing around waiting for an auction.


----------



## WeatherMan

Why don't you bid Shane?


----------



## Shane

Because i cant be faffing around waiting for days to be outbid by something silly like 50p.

i always go Buy It Now,Or make an offer.


----------



## spirit

Nevakonaza said:


> Looks nice Spirit,Whats that ethernet card you got there?


It's some TPLink thing. I've got it because I need two ethernet ports on my PC but my board only has one.


----------



## FuryRosewood

When i get some air duster ill rephoto my case, its just so dusty on the gpu and rad, and other places :/


----------



## spirit

FuryRosewood said:


> When i get some air duster ill rephoto my case, its just so dusty on the gpu and rad, and other places :/



I know the feeling. Mine gets so dusty too. You can see all the dust on the backplate of my 5870 and in the drive bays. It really needs a good dusting out, but I need to buy a new can of air too. :/


----------



## FuryRosewood

Yea, thats kinda why i think if i do ever buy a new case, its going to be white


----------



## spirit

FuryRosewood said:


> Yea, thats kinda why i think if i do ever buy a new case, its going to be white



I was interested in the white Phantom before today simply because I thought my cable management in the Lexa S was bad, but I never thought that white paint would hide the dust better than black.  Good point you made there!


----------



## Darren

Having a white case hides dust REALLY well. It's pretty nice. Cable management looks good too.


----------



## spirit

Denther said:


> Having a white case hides dust REALLY well. It's pretty nice. Cable management looks good too.



Thanks man, appreciate it.  Was worth the time and the blood on my hands I think. Cut my hands on my CPU cooler whilst trying to plug the stupid 8-pin CPU cable in. Now I've got blood on my CPU cooler but it does at least mean if my system were to be stolen, the police can just do a DNA check on the dried blood on my cooler and the original owner will be revealed.  That's a security feature you just don't get on say an Acer, or an HP, or a Dell.  

I am of course joking about that btw, but it is true I did cut my hands on my cooler and there is now a small amount of dried blood on the heatsink.


----------



## Darren

Plugging in the CPU cord with the HSF there is a pain in the butt. I actually had somebody do it for me that had really small hands. Since then the cord has bent so it goes in easier but at first it was a pain.


----------



## spirit

Denther said:


> Plugging in the CPU cord with the HSF there is a pain in the butt. I actually had somebody do it for me that had really small hands. Since then the cord has bent so it goes in easier but at first it was a pain.



Yeah it is a right pain but anybody who has installed an Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 will know that they are a pain in the backside to install, so I wasn't going to take it off. In the end I just quickly removed the fan which sits above the plug, plugged the cable in, and then reinstalled the fan.


----------



## FuryRosewood

Really never cared much for the NZXT cases...they're too angular for my taste. Id probably end up stripping down a 302 and getting it powdercoated white.


----------



## 87dtna

Edit.


----------



## wolfeking

Think you missed the thread there.


----------



## 87dtna

Yeah wrong thread lol, I realized that before you posted...next time don't be so fast to viewing a thread after I reply


----------



## MyCattMaxx

A blast from the past. 


i have no friend said:


> god i hate you people. I'm so jealous. You guys have real computers with gpu's and all.


----------



## WeatherMan

Just installed the new SATA Cable


----------



## Jamebonds1

Bootup05 said:


> Just installed the new SATA Cable



Nice SATA cable!  Where do you got this cable?


----------



## WeatherMan

Amazon UK, I got a 90cm one so that it would fit behind the motherboard tray 

Cost me £1.70 ($2.58)


----------



## PCunicorn

Bootup05 said:


> Just installed the new SATA Cable



Amazing cable management Bootup05!


----------



## gigabiteme

lets play find the cables, nice job a++ in cable management.


----------



## claptonman

I need a good camera... I tidied my cable management even more, plus I got a new case since last time I posted on here.


----------



## FuryRosewood

Just take it with a potato like the rest of us do.


----------



## claptonman

FuryRosewood said:


> Just take it with a potato like the rest of us do.



It won't do it justice!


----------



## FuryRosewood

Psh, i took a picture of my box with a potato, i think it did well enough.


----------



## WeatherMan

Got the new graphics card installed!


----------



## Shane

Nice!
That was quick delivery.


----------



## spirit

I've gotta say, Bootup: I think your cable management is the best I've seen on here hands down. Just goes to show how good the 300R is and what difference a modular power supply makes when you put your mind to it. Very well done indeed! Is your system complete now? Looks great!


----------



## Jamebonds1

Nice Cable manage!  I should warning you to not put too much wire in behind of motherboard panel.  I did that and it push my motherboard forward then it short my motherboard two time.


----------



## WeatherMan

That's a very good tip thanks!

However the motherboard tray is pretty thick and doesn't bend very easily


----------



## spirit

Jamebonds1 said:


> Nice Cable manage!  I should warning you to not put too much wire in behind of motherboard panel.  I did that and it push my motherboard forward then it short my motherboard two time.



He's got a modular power supply, so there should be less cables behind there anyway. I don't think it's too much to worry about.


----------



## WeatherMan

Too bad I can't get the system to POST properly 

http://www.computerforum.com/220695-just-what-i-wanted-memory-issues-my-new-system.html


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

The awe-inspiring Thinkcenter. P4 ht 3ghz, 1gb ddr400 ram, nvidia fx5200 128mb, 40gb, windows 2k pro sp4. Now the new movie watching rig. I am getting about 6 more p4 and duel core towers tomorrow so I will haft to find somethin to do with them all or sell them.     







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]  






[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## wolfeking

Need something to do with them, Install BIONIC on them, or FAH. Or sell them(BTW, I did not forget your charger. I have to wait for my money to get to the bank so I can ship. Should be within 2 days.)


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

wolfeking said:


> Need something to do with them, Install BIONIC on them, or FAH. Or sell them(BTW, I did not forget your charger. I have to wait for my money to get to the bank so I can ship. Should be within 2 days.)



Yea I should but my internet is complete garbage, and then my stepdad whines about power. Even tho my computer while downloading only draws 75 watts (pentium duel core, geforce 8400). And sweet for the power brick.


----------



## wolfeking

:/ Good point about the power, but if you look at power draw a refrigerator draws more than a computer does.


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> He's got a modular power supply, so there should be less cables behind there anyway. I don't think it's too much to worry about.



Yeah.  Just my concen.  My modular power supply cable is hugh.


----------



## steveo9043

Just built this today. Waiting for the os to download and get it installed.


----------



## FuryRosewood

I like that IBM...clean up the case a bit and it would probably be pretty nice on camera...though age is a harsh mistress.


----------



## salvage-this

Just finished my new build for the Girlfriend.

I managed to get her a FX 6300 990FX-ud3, 8gb of 1333 RAM and a 560TI 448 for under $500 (Thanks JoeSamo )  I had some old parts that I ended up using to finish off the build.  






[/URL]


----------



## Shane

steveo9043 said:


> Just built this today. Waiting for the os to download and get it installed.



Love that case! 



salvage-this said:


> Just finished my new build for the Girlfriend.
> 
> I managed to get her a FX 6300 990FX-ud3, 8gb of 1333 RAM and a 560TI 448 for under $500 (Thanks JoeSamo )  I had some old parts that I ended up using to finish off the build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]



Very nice build. 

I like that Motherboard,the layout looks so clean.


----------



## salvage-this

Nevakonaza said:


> Very nice build.
> 
> I like that Motherboard,the layout looks so clean.



Thanks!  Yeah Gigabyte has really impressed me with their newer motherboards.  Both looks and function.  I'm just pumped that I could put this together for so cheap.

@ steveo9043 can you post a shot of the inside?  I have never seen a pc built in that case.


----------



## steveo9043

Nevakonaza said:


> Love that case!



Thank you



salvage-this said:


> Thanks!  Yeah Gigabyte has really impressed me with their newer motherboards.  Both looks and function.  I'm just pumped that I could put this together for so cheap.
> 
> @ steveo9043 can you post a shot of the inside?  I have never seen a pc built in that case.



Yeah I will take a shot when I get home. I was too anxious to get it fired up I have to do some cable management inside it. This is my first build and that case is HUGE!

windows score:
8.0
8.2
6.6
6.6
7.3

geekbench (32 bit):
13698


----------



## spirit

salvage-this said:


> Just finished my new build for the Girlfriend.
> 
> I managed to get her a FX 6300 990FX-ud3, 8gb of 1333 RAM and a 560TI 448 for under $500 (Thanks JoeSamo )  I had some old parts that I ended up using to finish off the build.


That's a great rig you've got for her there! She'll be one happy gamer.  Too bad the case doesn't have great cable management features but it looks to me like you found ways of bunching up and zip-tying most of the cables.


----------



## salvage-this

I agree.  It looks worse than it is.  I have most of the cable tied on the back of the HDD cage and it is out of the way of the airflow.  

I wanted to get her this case

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112239

But we found the case in the picture for $20 at Microcenter.  It was too good to pass up since she was looking for a low cost build.


----------



## spirit

God, I love Lian-Li cases.


----------



## salvage-this

Yeah I really like their designs.  I was getting pretty excited to build in it. Maybe further down the road I'll get her a better case.


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

Free stuff.


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

And the pentium duel core rig, 
Pentium duel core 2ghz 
2gb ddr2 ram 
500gig wd hd 
Biostar g41 mobo 
Dell Case from 05 

Now with sound blaster Audigy 2 z5, and a geforce 6600. The 8400 gs was a pile of junk that kept overheating, and I dont play games on it ,plus the 6600 has much better memory bandwidth. Used for Flac and web browsing. And lucky, the sound card has the same audio front panel jack as the factory dell.    






[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]   






[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## FuryRosewood

Picture update:





Need to get a view of the front with the new fans.


----------



## CrazyMike

Well I went today and updated my desktop. 

BEFORE:





AFTER:












Now i gotta update my sig


----------



## FuryRosewood

I still cant stand noctua fans...ugly buggers...


----------



## CrazyMike

FuryRosewood said:


> I still cant stand noctua fans...ugly buggers...



Oh i know..... they work like a hot damn though... and very good build quality. Until I figure out a different fan with the same performance, I'll be using them. Plus whenever they release the Swiftech H220, those Noctua fans will be gone anyway.


----------



## wolfeking

CrazyMike said:


> Oh i know..... they work like a hot damn though... and very good build quality. Until I figure out a different fan with the same performance, I'll be using them. Plus whenever they release the Swiftech H220, those Noctua fans will be gone anyway.


Air series HSP HP. http://www.corsair.com/en/cpu-cooli...e-edition-high-static-pressure-120mm-fan.html 
Higher Static Pressure, which means better performance. 

compare to yours http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=42&lng=en&set=1

Plus the Air Series looks 100x better.


----------



## FuryRosewood

Thats the fan i have in the 1200 now, just one thing to be aware of, the cables are REALLY goddamn short x.x need extenders for mine, might be able to manage it with a 4 way splitter for a 3 pin.


----------



## Ankur

wolfeking said:


> Air series HSP HP. http://www.corsair.com/en/cpu-cooli...e-edition-high-static-pressure-120mm-fan.html
> Higher Static Pressure, which means better performance.
> 
> compare to yours http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=42&lng=en&set=1
> 
> Plus the Air Series looks 100x better.


I was going to suggest the same, also the AF would be useful for him at the back exhaust.

btw nice upgrades CrazyMike :good:, the leds lightings look good.


----------



## wolfeking

FuryRosewood said:


> Thats the fan i have in the 1200 now, just one thing to be aware of, the cables are REALLY goddamn short x.x need extenders for mine, might be able to manage it with a 4 way splitter for a 3 pin.


it is not really an issue on the HSP versions, as they are meant mainly for heatsinks and Rads. Long cables are rarely needed there (the plugs are like 3" away at most), but I get what you mean. I only wish they were 4 pin, as it would make them easier to control (I get 0 control on my board using 3 pin fans)


----------



## FuryRosewood

Thats the problem im running into with my motherboard, im going to contact asus about it... one of the 3 headers im using provides voltage control to the 3 pin fan...the other two are not doing anything, and i would like to know why that is happening.


----------



## spirit

Your system looks great Mike! Love the case and the lighting! :good:


----------



## wolfeking

FuryRosewood said:


> Thats the problem im running into with my motherboard, im going to contact asus about it... one of the 3 headers im using provides voltage control to the 3 pin fan...the other two are not doing anything, and i would like to know why that is happening.


Are the other 2 supposed to provide volt control? 

I personally don't expect the 3 pins to control anything as they are not designed to. PWM is for control.


----------



## steveo9043

salvage-this said:


> Thanks!  Yeah Gigabyte has really impressed me with their newer motherboards.  Both looks and function.  I'm just pumped that I could put this together for so cheap.
> 
> @ steveo9043 can you post a shot of the inside?  I have never seen a pc built in that case.



Sorry the inside shot took so long. It's still messy but here you go.


----------



## spirit

I hope you're planning to tidy up those cables a bit.


----------



## steveo9043

spirit said:


> I hope you're planning to tidy up those cables a bit.



I do! Going to be installing another hard drive and a blu ray drive here soon. I think I'll be done on the inside. I am using the fan that came with the CPU right now. Temps have stayed under control, I don't think I'm going to over clock the CPU. I did to see how temps were and they stayed below 75 and I managed a 14,300 geekbench score lol

Edit: didn't realize it was you at first lol


----------



## FuryRosewood

wolfeking said:


> Are the other 2 supposed to provide volt control?
> 
> I personally don't expect the 3 pins to control anything as they are not designed to. PWM is for control.



Not true, 3 pin controls with voltage. 4 pins control with PWM, hence why those fans come with a reducing resistor in the box to run a 7 volts, there is a way to do it, but something must be wrong with the board or I am not looking into it right.


----------



## CrazyMike

wolfeking said:


> Air series HSP HP. http://www.corsair.com/en/cpu-cooli...e-edition-high-static-pressure-120mm-fan.html
> Higher Static Pressure, which means better performance.
> 
> compare to yours http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=42&lng=en&set=1
> 
> Plus the Air Series looks 100x better.



Gee thanks Wolfe lol.... could have mentioned that in my thread  "Looking for some fans" before i bought these Noctua fans lol.


----------



## Darren

Mike, your lights are insane. Insanely awesome. Very nice looking.


----------



## wolfeking

FuryRosewood said:


> Not true, 3 pin controls with voltage. 4 pins control with PWM, hence why those fans come with a reducing resistor in the box to run a 7 volts, there is a way to do it, but something must be wrong with the board or I am not looking into it right.


If yuo say so. But I have yet to see any RPM control on a 3 pin yet. Bythat I mean any that is not just the board saying "I'm controlling it" while it is actually doing nothing. 




CrazyMike said:


> Gee thanks Wolfe lol.... could have mentioned that in my thread  "Looking for some fans" before i bought these Noctua fans lol.


You could have asked better. Your thread asked for High CFM fans, which the HSP Air does not give. It is a Static Pressure performer. CFM =/= Static Pressure.


----------



## WeatherMan

I have also never seen a 3 pin PWM fan, only 4, if you have the standard +12v & ground, plus the tach monitor on the 3rd wire, how is there pwm control? is the third line split?


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

The new and improved Thinkcenter with a Pentium D 915 processor @ 2.8ghz, 1gb ddr2 ram, radeon 1650xt 256mb ddr3, 250gb sata 2 hard drive, And a DVD-CD multi- burner. All free of charge.


----------



## CrazyMike

wolfeking said:


> If yuo say so. But I have yet to see any RPM control on a 3 pin yet. Bythat I mean any that is not just the board saying "I'm controlling it" while it is actually doing nothing.


Right now I have all my fans (CPU fan and case fans running through my motherboard. Running Asus's Fan Xpert 2, in which i set at what percentage at what temperature the fan kicks up. Is this what you are talking about? They all run 4 pin connector?





wolfeking said:


> You could have asked better. Your thread asked for High CFM fans, which the HSP Air does not give. It is a Static Pressure performer. CFM =/= Static Pressure.


 True, i should have clarrified more, but I have horrible knowledge with fans. All i knew is that i needed a fan with high air output with low dBA rating. These Noctua fans do that. They are keeping my computer about 13C cooler than my last ones, and i can barely hear them running. Partly because of this "Fan Xpert2" software.


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

I keep tripping the damn 240w power supply if I put some load on it, oh well I guess I have to drill ATX mounting holes.


----------



## M1kkelZR

Hyper, best gaming rig 2k13?


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

M1kkelZR said:


> Hyper, best gaming rig 2k13?



And now running windows 7 32bit pro.


----------



## M1kkelZR

Hyper-Threaded said:


> And now running windows 7 32bit pro.



Jesus christ, that is a speed monster man. I wish I had it


----------



## spirit

M1kkelZR said:


> Hyper, best gaming rig 2k13?


Considering he got it all for free it's not bad at all. But seeing the pictures, I have been reminded just how horrible OEM cases are. I mean, look at how the hard drive is mounted. Looks like a right pig to change.


----------



## Virssagòn

Hyper-Threaded said:


> And now running windows 7 32bit pro.



aarrg, damn. Want to see its performance on my bench xD. How it keeps up against athlon 64 cpus lol.


----------



## M1kkelZR

spirit said:


> Considering he got it all for free it's not bad at all. But seeing the pictures, I have been reminded just how horrible OEM cases are. I mean, look at how the hard drive is mounted. Looks like a right pig to change.



I have to change all the old Dell Dimensions and Optiplex HDDs at work. Those things are impossible to open up and when they are open you get a heart attack from the dust and shitty cable management


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

M1kkelZR said:


> Jesus christ, that is a speed monster man. I wish I had it



It works for playing minecraft and watching movies on my tv, I have a decent gaming rig in sig for the rest.  

And those dells are crappy, I get so many of them.


----------



## Shane

Check out my old keyboard. ,Been in the loft for years,Not sure where this came from.







Not sure exactly how old this is,no manufacture date on the back,It has a Model number (SDT1000) Made by Samsung for Time Computers but Google doesn't really tell me anything about it. 

Its mechanical,keys are very responsive..only thing i hate is its soooo loud,Not good at all for those late night gaming sessions. 

My Microsoft 3000 keyboard started to play up.


----------



## spirit

Look at the Windows keys! It's got the pre-Windows XP Windows logo on them! :O


----------



## Shane

spirit said:


> Look at the Windows keys! It's got the pre-Windows XP Windows logo on them! :O



I know,It works flawless though and its not even badly discolored like most of them are,I don't think its seen much use.

You should feel how heavy it is,Quality.


----------



## AntimatterAsh

My first case. It actually doesnt have a Pentium 4 in it now, it has my Core 2 Quad in my sig, and it has 0 cable management lol

Oh... and see my amazing Red Wii and PS2! My USB Light I made, and my messy third desk


----------



## PCunicorn

AshleyScopes said:


> My first case. It actually doesnt have a Pentium 4 in it now, it has my Core 2 Quad in my sig, and it has 0 cable management lol
> 
> Oh... and see my amazing Red Wii and PS2! My USB Light I made, and my messy third desk



When was that case bought? 3000 years ago? jk


----------



## AntimatterAsh

PCunicorn said:


> When was that case bought? 3000 years ago? jk



About three or four, it was the first time that I actually "built a computer". When I say built, I mean put parts from a Packard Bell Istart 2369 (Pentium 4 HT with 512mb RAM) and put it in the case, so it actually looked and sounded a lot more powerful than it actually is. I wanted something with a massive panel, and picked it up from Maplin. 

It now has Mums Core 2 Quad in it though


----------



## Darren

The crooked heatsink, excessive dust, and blinding camera flash reflection really add a lot of character to the computer. Looks fast. Can it play Crysis 3 on full settings with no lag? I'd be surprised if it couldn't.


----------



## spirit

You talking about Hyper-Threaded's IBM? If so, yeah, of course it can...

...at 800x600.


----------



## WeatherMan

spirit said:


> You talking about Hyper-Threaded's IBM? If so, yeah, of course it can...
> 
> ...at 800x600.



Don't you mean 160x120?


----------



## spirit

Bootup05 said:


> Don't you mean 160x120?



Yeah sorry made a typo.


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

Denther said:


> The crooked heatsink, excessive dust, and blinding camera flash reflection really add a lot of character to the computer. Looks fast. Can it play Crysis 3 on full settings with no lag? I'd be surprised if it couldn't.



The heatsink is factory mounted crooked. You are not grasping the concept it is only used for minecraft and movies on my tv, and it excells at it. I never did say it was a gaming computer. And I could have taken those pics with a cell phone to make them worse if you want. My gaming computer is in the specs. There you go for "crysis 3".  



> ...at 800x600.



That is what my tv is at.


----------



## PCunicorn

Why don't you fix the heatsink Hyper? And he was just playing with you, no need to be so rude. And whee, 100 posts


----------



## spirit

Hyper-Threaded said:


> The heatsink is factory mounted crooked. You are not grasping the concept it is only used for minecraft and movies on my tv, and it excells at it. I never did say it was a gaming computer. And I could have taken those pics with a cell phone to make them worse if you want. My gaming computer is in the specs. There you go for "crysis 3".


I think Denther was only having a joke. He wasn't intending to be rude.


----------



## M1kkelZR

Hyper-Threaded said:


> The heatsink is factory mounted crooked. You are not grasping the concept it is only used for minecraft and movies on my tv, and it excells at it. I never did say it was a gaming computer. And I could have taken those pics with a cell phone to make them worse if you want. My gaming computer is in the specs. There you go for "crysis 3".
> 
> 
> 
> That is what my tv is at.



you made me lol.


----------



## FuryRosewood

AshleyScopes said:


> My first case. It actually doesnt have a Pentium 4 in it now, it has my Core 2 Quad in my sig, and it has 0 cable management lol
> 
> Oh... and see my amazing Red Wii and PS2! My USB Light I made, and my messy third desk



I swear everyone cloned that chassis and added different panels and such to it...heres mine back when it actually had parts in it,

A64 x2 5000+
4x1G Crucial ballistix ddr2 800
Biostar T-Power N750
Rosewill 550W PSU
2 x 9800GTX+ DK by ASUS
250Gb Sata Hitachi Deskstar


----------



## Shane

@Ashleyscopes

This was my system along time ago when i had that exact same Icute case,Modded mine though with front fan mod...removed that turbine crap which done nothing for airflow other that blocked it,Also sprayed the interior black and front bezels.
















Specs where

E6300
MSI P35 NEO-F
3GB Mixed ram 
8800GT 512Mb

Still using the E6300 in my sisters system today.


----------



## PCunicorn

That is one.... Interesting heatsink.


----------



## Shane

PCunicorn said:


> That is one.... Interesting heatsink.



Copper. 

ASUS Silent Knight II


----------



## PCunicorn

Okay. It's pretty cool. Get t? Cool, because it keeps your CPU cool and it looks cool? Yeah, I know...


----------



## FuryRosewood

that is some crazy ram arrangement...is it offset vertically about a quarter inch?


----------



## Shane

PCunicorn said:


> Okay. It's pretty cool. Get t? Cool, because it keeps your CPU cool and it looks cool? Yeah, I know...



I got it. 



FuryRosewood said:


> that is some crazy ram arrangement...is it offset vertically about a quarter inch?



Yeah,Not sure why they do that..surely they could have lined them up when designing the mobo,Who knows...i think it looks so untidy!

I'm quite surprised i never ran into any issues with that setup though,It had 2x 1gb sticks of PC2-6400,and 2x 512mb PC2-5300. ..both different brands.

Just threw it all in there because i had it lying around.


----------



## FuryRosewood

different brands arent a issue...i run weird stuff in most of the machines i give to folks...


----------



## claptonman

Got a free computer today! Posted on Reddit asking if anyone had a computer for cheap, and someone said he'd give me his for free. It has Pentium D E2200 @2.2ghz, 4GB of 800mhz DDR2 RAM, 150GB WD Raptor 10kRPM HDD, AMD 5450 GPU, and a 450w Antec power supply. I hit the jackpot here. I did have to drive about 90 miles round trip, but so worth it. Case is some kind of Antec. I'm gonna be putting a 32GB SSD in it and putting Ubuntu on it. Gonna be running a download server/HTPC with it. It is kind of loud, but I'm gonna be giving it a good dusting and gonna try to quiet down the 80mm fans. And of course, redo the cable management. Here's pics!


----------



## Toast

That case looks almost identical to my old Koolance case.

Anyway, here's current.











FX-8350
GA-990FXA-UD3 (Rev 3)
G.Skill Ares 2x4GB 1866 C9
Radeon 5850 Custom paint job
OCZ Vertex 2 60GB Boot
WD 640GB 7200RPM
WD 160GB 5400RPM
Seagate 120GB 5400RPM
Coolmax ZX-700 PSU
Fans.


----------



## spirit

Nice cable management!


----------



## M1kkelZR

huehueeeeeeee!
I have an ATi Radeon 5870 :3

I'll post some pics tomorrow when I've cleaned and tidied everything


----------



## WeatherMan

Toast said:


> That case looks almost identical to my old Koolance case.
> 
> Anyway, here's current.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FX-8350
> GA-990FXA-UD3 (Rev 3)
> G.Skill Ares 2x4GB 1866 C9
> Radeon 5850 Custom paint job
> OCZ Vertex 2 60GB Boot
> WD 640GB 7200RPM
> WD 160GB 5400RPM
> Seagate 120GB 5400RPM
> Coolmax ZX-700 PSU
> Fans.



Nice system!

Get rid of that awful power supply and you'll have a fantastic looking system


----------



## Toast

Yes, the power supply sticks out like a sore thumb 

Unfortunately, I really don't have enough money for get a new one. Wish I could get a nice Corsair. Maybe one day.

And the cable management still isn't as nice as I wanted. I sort of rushed through it.


----------



## Shlouski

Thx for the suggestions for my build guys, ive done a quick overclock to 4.5Ghz @ 1.084v and max temps are around 58c, well here she is finshed:


----------



## salvage-this

1.84v??!?!?!??

You should not need anything close to that for 4.6


----------



## Shlouski

lol sorry, i mean't 1.084v, i will edit that post.


----------



## Toast

What he said. That's ridiculously high!


----------



## Shlouski

Toast said:


> What he said. That's ridiculously high!



Yeah i know that, i would never go over 1.3, it was a mistype like a say, im at just under 1.1v, which is very gd


----------



## AntimatterAsh

Nevakonaza said:


> @Ashleyscopes
> 
> This was my system along time ago when i had that exact same Icute case,Modded mine though with front fan mod...removed that turbine crap which done nothing for airflow other that blocked it,Also sprayed the interior black and front bezels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs where
> 
> E6300
> MSI P35 NEO-F
> 3GB Mixed ram
> 8800GT 512Mb
> 
> Still using the E6300 in my sisters system today.



I have only just seen this, nice job! Did you get the problem where the USBs that came with the front panel were weak? Mine snapped and almost shorted the PC:/

How did you get around removeing the turbine? Mine sits wonky, so it looks broken constantly. I cant see any way of removing it though :/


----------



## spirit

Shlouski, you've made me want a Phantom even more now!  Great looking system!

Here are some photos of my system. Excuse the dust, please. 
















May have posted these before but I can't remember. Too much stuff on my mind right now.


----------



## AntimatterAsh

Yeah, you have  but its nice to see pics like your PC. You'd be good off doing some custom builds for people for money


----------



## spirit

AshleyScopes said:


> You'd be good off doing some custom builds for people for money


Yeah I do already.


----------



## Toast

I'm enjoying the mix of blue and red, but I could never see myself adding any red in my system. I just don't like it for me. I like black and blue. That's my preference, and that's that.


----------



## spirit

Toast said:


> I'm enjoying the mix of blue and red, but I could never see myself adding any red in my system. I just don't like it for me. I like black and blue. That's my preference, and that's that.



Yeah colour coordination was the last thing I was worried about when I ordered the parts. It looked a bit weird before I got the 5870 because I had red RAM on a blue and black board, but then when I got the 5870 which was red and black it kind of evened the colours out a bit.


----------



## Shlouski

i used to love all the colourful light n stuff 

dead pc:













These days i prefer a bit smarter


----------



## spirit

Hey that's the same case I'm using! NZXT Lexa S! (pictures on previous page  )

I bought the case when I was 12 purely because I saw it had LEDs! LOL. These days I'd buy a Fractal Design Define R3 or R4 or a Phantom 410 I think. Not quite so brightly lit.


----------



## Shlouski

i just moved my old stuff out of my gaming pc into that lexa s, which friends use when they come around. The old stuff out of the lexa i was going to sell, E8400 @ 3.8, striker ii formula (HORRIBLE BOARD), 4gb and 9800gtx+, but it hard to sell stuff like this out here. It will probably sit in the garage until I go back to england, which will be a very long time, so it will probably get lost or broken by then knowing me. If I get parts for a whole pc, i might build and give it away if I can be bothered, we will see.


----------



## FuryRosewood

once i get all my fans hooked up properly ill take a beauty shot of my case on the desk or something...its not exactly easy to move...goddamn steel full tower. Which is why i 100 percent do not recommend a full tower case, their heavy, cumbersome and annoying to live with.


----------



## Shlouski

FuryRosewood said:


> once i get all my fans hooked up properly ill take a beauty shot of my case on the desk or something...its not exactly easy to move...goddamn steel full tower. Which is why i 100 percent do not recommend a full tower case, their heavy, cumbersome and annoying to live with.



My internet pc is like that, so its on the floor. What i did was cut two lenghts of wood, a bit wider than the case and then two more pieces the lenght of the pc, so it has like a grove to sit it, painted black and put 4 of those little shopping tolley like wheels in each corner. Its stable and very easy too move and work on


----------



## Virssagòn

I just rebuilded my old Athlon 64 with a new PSU and a hd6870, the old MEDION case has literally NO cable management xD, will post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## Toast

Yeah, well I've always thought that a computer can look beautiful and also be very well built. I have a friend who always said "who cares what it looks like as long as it runs well?" Always made me shudder a little. I prefer a beautiful computer. Simple, but elegant. That why I like my Source 220.


----------



## Aastii

Toast said:


> Yeah, well I've always thought that a computer can look beautiful and also be very well built. I have a friend who always said "who cares what it looks like as long as it runs well?" Always made me shudder a little. I prefer a beautiful computer. Simple, but elegant. That why I like my Source 220.



Function over form. I would rather have a computer that performs but looks terrabad. You can't polish a turd. If you can have both though, you are made


----------



## FuryRosewood

Aastii said:


> Function over form. I would rather have a computer that performs but looks terrabad. You can't polish a turd. If you can have both though, you are made



mythbusters proved you can. also better word would be have your cake and eat it too. but yea i agree, which is why i dont care for NZXT cases


----------



## Virssagòn

SmileMan said:


> I just rebuilded my old Athlon 64 with a new PSU and a hd6870, the old MEDION case has literally NO cable management xD, will post a pic tomorrow.



It really was the hell... Couldn't get it right lol.
But here it is, the worst cable management you can get from a case xD:

















































I don't think you can get it much better then this lol...
I just bundled the cables behind the HDD bracket, but there was a small wall, so I couldn't do it properly...
Also, the psu gets a bit overhit when gaming hard xD.
Anyway, gonna buy a cheap case with a bit of cable management and where I can settle my psu on bottom.

Btw; this is mini-atx

This is what it was first (without new psu or hd6870)


----------



## vIChrissyIv

*My Computer Build *

Here is my NZXT case from the outside:
Blue LED
Fan controls with 4 case fans, (more to be added)


Motherboard: ASRock Z68M-ITX/HT Mini
CPU: Intel i5 Sandybridge 2500k 3.3GHz
GPU: Nvidia 295GTX (Multi GPU) 
PSU: 800w Corsair 2013 Edition with changable LED
RAM: 2 x 4GB Ripjaw
HDD: 300GB Seagate SATA 
OS: Win7 Ultimate 64bit


----------



## Shlouski

vIChrissyIv said:


> Here is my NZXT case from the outside:
> Blue LED
> Fan controls with 4 case fans, (more to be added)
> 
> 
> Motherboard: ASRock Z68M-ITX/HT Mini
> CPU: Intel i5 Sandybridge 2500k 3.3GHz
> GPU: Nvidia 295GTX (Multi GPU)
> PSU: 800w Corsair 2013 Edition with changable LED
> RAM: 2 x 4GB Ripjaw
> HDD: 300GB Seagate SATA
> OS: Win7 Ultimate 64bit



Why such a huge case for a micro atx board? it looks empty in there and it makes the graphics card look huge. Its a nice case though, which i bet is the reason for you buying it


----------



## wolfeking

That motherboard makes your case look enormous. Why go ITX when it was not necessary?


----------



## spirit

Could do with some cable management too. You've got a great case for cable management, comon' - fulfill it's potential!


----------



## vIChrissyIv

The motherboard is just for the novelty of it i guess. Plus i got it at a good price from a friend of mine. The case is perfect for what i have in store for it. I will be upgrading the motherboard soon enough  as for the cable management, its pretty hard trying to tidy the cables up especialy with the mini motherboard :S


----------



## spirit

Route some of the main power cables through the holes in the case. Then hide all the excess cables behind the motherboard tray. The NZXT Phantom is an awesome case for cable management. That's why I want one.


----------



## wolfeking

Not to mention turn the powersupply over the right way. The cables should be coming out on the side of the motherboard, not across the case from it.


----------



## vIChrissyIv

hmmmm thanks spirit, i will give that a try tonight and see how i get on  as for the excess cables they are all hidden behind the motherboard tray. The case is excellent i have to say. Plenty of room for upgrades and i believe its the biggest case NZXT sell? I could be wrong though


----------



## vIChrissyIv

wolf then what would be the point of the LED fan if you cant see it?


----------



## wolfeking

It is designed to be used with a top mount PSU. If you reall want the LED to show, then leave it as is, but cable manage will suffer for it. 

Here is my magic system. It works decent for what I am using it for (a replacement for my broken acer (relax, its just a dead battery due to a broken AC adapter).  for a 10+ year old machine it is not bad as a daily use machine, once you adapt to the slow (4200 RPM if I remember) HDD. 




20130317_133927 by wolfeking, on Flickr


----------



## vIChrissyIv

I'll flip the PSU and see what i think of it, the cable management atm isn't too bad, it just needs tidied up, other than that the PSU doesnt bother me  haha im guessing it uses the old slow HDD's that made a terrible noise when operating. What are the specs of this machine? I had an old laptop like this one a few years ago, although it was slightly newer with the XP OS installed XD


----------



## wolfeking

It uses a 20GB IDE drive. 4200 RPM I do believe. 

Specs: 
Pentium 3 @ 700MHz (I have another processor I can drop in it, but I really don't want to tear it apart just for that) 
256MB of PC133 (I do believe. Going from task manager I have "261616 Kilobytes"
Mobility Rage M GPU (4MB I do believe) 
CD-ROM module
USB floppy module from D630. 
20GB HDD 
Windows 2000 SP4 

Thats all the specs I can remember off the top of my head. It is a Dell Latitude L400.


----------



## spirit

God, Windows 2000... :/

And yeah, the PSU needs to be the other way up. In cases where the PSU sits at the bottom, the fan faces downwards.


----------



## Shlouski

spirit said:


> God, Windows 2000... :/
> 
> And yeah, the PSU needs to be the other way up. In cases where the PSU sits at the bottom, the fan faces downwards.



This is not always true tho, ive encountered a few cases that have bottom mounted psu's which have no space or vent under them.


----------



## FuryRosewood

spirit said:


> God, Windows 2000... :/
> 
> And yeah, the PSU needs to be the other way up. In cases where the PSU sits at the bottom, the fan faces downwards.



Not with mine, there is no bottom intake.


----------



## spirit

In most cases the PSU faces downwards. Obviously if there is no vent there, don't do it, but in the Phantom it faces downwards.


----------



## wolfeking

spirit said:


> God, Windows 2000... :/


only used because it was the key on the bottom of the computer.


----------



## spirit

wolfeking said:


> only used because it was the key on the bottom of the computer.


Ok.


----------



## Ambushed




----------



## FuryRosewood

i hate stock photos


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

wolfeking said:


> It is designed to be used with a top mount PSU. If you reall want the LED to show, then leave it as is, but cable manage will suffer for it.
> 
> Here is my magic system. It works decent for what I am using it for (a replacement for my broken acer (relax, its just a dead battery due to a broken AC adapter).  for a 10+ year old machine it is not bad as a daily use machine, once you adapt to the slow (4200 RPM if I remember) HDD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20130317_133927 by wolfeking, on Flickr



Good to know I am not the only one who is using old computer with old OS


----------



## spirit

Comon' Stars, let's see a photo of your PC.


----------



## Darren

I don't think I could ever get used to a slow machine again. I pull my hair out whenever I have to use the machines at school. Pentium Dual Cores with 2 gigs of RAM.


----------



## spirit

Denther said:


> I don't think I could ever get used to a slow machine again. I pull my hair out whenever I have to use the machines at school. Pentium Dual Cores with 2 gigs of RAM.



Dude, I can't even cope with going back to a 7200 RPM HDD from an SSD in my system, let alone going to a dual-core and 2GB of RAM. 

Though at school we have similar systems to what you have: most with Core 2 Duos or Pentiums with 2GB of RAM and Windows 7 Enterprise.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Wait wait wait...WTF?!
Core 2 duo AND 2 GB of RAM is weak to you????????

Wow...

Then...WHAT THE HELL would my PC be comparing to that what you call "WEAK"?...Eniac?
xD xD xD xD xD xD xD xD xD xD xD xD xD xD xD xD



spirit said:


> Comon' Stars, let's see a photo of your PC.



You will get blind if you see it xD xD xD xD xD xD


----------



## Virssagòn

And here it is! My big ugly waterblock mounted on my athlon 64 . Just using an open loop lol.
Will let you know how it works tomorrow or wednesday .

(again, this case doesn't support any cable management features.)

I solved the "no waterholes" problem by using an opening for a dvd drive lol. I find this pretty creative xD.
































































*WITH*





*WITHOUT*


----------



## spirit

Looking... good, Smile.  Certainly an interesting water cooling setup you've got going on there!



S.T.A.R.S. said:


> WHAT THE HELL would my PC be comparing to that what you call "WEAK"?...Eniac?
> xD xD xD xD xD xD xD xD xD xD xD xD xD xD xD xD


I wanna see it.


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> Looking... good, Smile.  Certainly an interesting water cooling setup you've got going on there!
> 
> 
> I wanna see it.



Yeh the mountplate isn't really that beautiful, neither is the block... But wait until you see some results!!


----------



## spirit

Ingenious way of overcoming the limitations of the case though.


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> Ingenious way of overcoming the limitations of the case though.



Hehe yes, I got enough place for that block, just not the holes to let the tubes out xD.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Time to go for it and see if you can let the magic smoke out!


----------



## Virssagòn

MyCattMaxx said:


> Time to go for it and see if you can let the magic smoke out!



Yeh, but first need to get a new board. This one can't oc ;P


----------



## wolfeking

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Good to know I am not the only one who is using old computer with old OS


It is not good at all. You just have to use what will work well with what it has (mainly the 256MB of RAM and slow, Small HDD). If it would do 512MB or so, then I would use XP, simply to stop having to use things I don't want to. Like Office 2003. Don't get me wrong, it is by no means bad, but it is a lot more resource hungry than Abiword, but I can not get that to work at all so far (I know there is a version, but I did not have time to search it out again). 

Wireless would be nice, but the card will not install till I get IE6 (for whatever reason) and I don't really want to go searching the net for a standalone installer (as windows update no longer works). 

Some more USB 1.1/2 would be nice also. 1 is quite limiting when you use a flashkey and a USB mouse. Could get around that with a Serial mouse, but it would be cheaper to pull the wireless card and get a PCMCIA USB adapter, yes? 



Denther said:


> I don't think I could ever get used to a slow machine again. I pull my hair out whenever I have to use the machines at school. Pentium Dual Cores with 2 gigs of RAM.


A lot of people say that. Once you look at it though, and don't expect miracles, it is not that bad. The hard drive is the main limit to these old systems. Even a 7200 RPM will get no real improvement due to ATA66 interface (8.25MB/s max burst rate).  
For basic things, like surfing the net, doing office work, and talking to people on facebook, it is no better than my desktop at doing. Would probably run an older game too if I wanted to dig one up to play. 




SmileMan said:


> Hehe yes, I got enough place for that block, just not the holes to let the tubes out xD.


Good assembly you have there. Though with a drill you could have ran the hoses out the back and had an overall cleaner look. But it is good as is also.


----------



## Virssagòn

wolfeking said:


> It is not good at all. You just have to use what will work well with what it has (mainly the 256MB of RAM and slow, Small HDD). If it would do 512MB or so, then I would use XP, simply to stop having to use things I don't want to. Like Office 2003. Don't get me wrong, it is by no means bad, but it is a lot more resource hungry than Abiword, but I can not get that to work at all so far (I know there is a version, but I did not have time to search it out again).
> 
> Wireless would be nice, but the card will not install till I get IE6 (for whatever reason) and I don't really want to go searching the net for a standalone installer (as windows update no longer works).
> 
> Some more USB 1.1/2 would be nice also. 1 is quite limiting when you use a flashkey and a USB mouse. Could get around that with a Serial mouse, but it would be cheaper to pull the wireless card and get a PCMCIA USB adapter, yes?
> 
> 
> A lot of people say that. Once you look at it though, and don't expect miracles, it is not that bad. The hard drive is the main limit to these old systems. Even a 7200 RPM will get no real improvement due to ATA66 interface (8.25MB/s max burst rate).
> For basic things, like surfing the net, doing office work, and talking to people on facebook, it is no better than my desktop at doing. Would probably run an older game too if I wanted to dig one up to play.
> 
> 
> 
> Good assembly you have there. Though with a drill you could have ran the hoses out the back and had an overall cleaner look. But it is good as is also.



Max I wanna invest in my testsystem is about 80 Euro, so that's a new case and a second hand mobo (this case is mini atx or itx, probably mini atx ;P)


----------



## wolfeking

If you have a drill, the max investment there is about $5 for a bit the right size.


----------



## Virssagòn

wolfeking said:


> If you have a drill, the max investment there is about $5 for a bit the right size.



Yeh, but if I buy a new mobo that ocs ok. I'll probably buy ATX, so that case will be to small. Also, the PSU sucks all hot air inside, want to change that.


----------



## wolfeking

You are going to be limited going 80 euro for a case and motherboard. But I see what you are saying.


----------



## spirit

wolfeking said:


> A lot of people say that. Once you look at it though, and don't expect miracles, it is not that bad. The hard drive is the main limit to these old systems. Even a 7200 RPM will get no real improvement due to ATA66 interface (8.25MB/s max burst rate).
> For basic things, like surfing the net, doing office work, and talking to people on facebook, it is no better than my desktop at doing. Would probably run an older game too if I wanted to dig one up to play.


That is true actually, but slowness in general is what annoys me most. Things like slow boot times and long waits for stuff to open is what annoys me the most. I guess if you're prepared for it you'll be OK.


----------



## wolfeking

The boot up is not all that slow (thanks to the smaller core of 2k pro), but yea.  As for waiting for things to open, other than seamonkey, it is generally almost instant. 

all aside, I still want to get my Acer's charger to go back to useing it.


----------



## Virssagòn

wolfeking said:


> You are going to be limited going 80 euro for a case and motherboard. But I see what you are saying.



I know some cases that are pretty good for only 30-40 Euro.
And the mobo, probably getting one cheap from eBay. (I bought a m3a32 deluxe already, but the chipset was broke and I'm not allowed to send back...)


----------



## MyCattMaxx

SmileMan said:


> Max I wanna invest in my testsystem is about 80 Euro, so that's a new case and a second hand mobo (this case is mini atx or itx, probably mini atx ;P)


If you are just using this as a OC testing platform screw everything down to a piece of wood and run nekkid!
Mount the MB vertical in case of a leak or even upside down.


----------



## wolfeking

That is never not an option.  



20130314_035310 by wolfeking, on Flickr


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Nice!  ^


----------



## wolfeking

eh, it was the best I could do with the parts that I had. Still need to upgrade the CPU and get a GPU for it, as well as correct the horrible cable management.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

wolfeking said:


> eh, it was the best I could do with the parts that I had. Still need to upgrade the CPU and get a GPU for it, as well as correct the horrible cable management.


Yup, you better just rip it all apart and start from scratch! 
Cut holes in the bottom of the wood board and solder all the wires underneath the MB so we don't have to see them.


----------



## wolfeking

there is no need to be an arse. But putting them under the lumber would not really solve anything. Putting them inside of it would solve it. But I need a better drill to take care of that.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

wolfeking said:


> That is never not an option.
> 
> 
> 
> 20130314_035310 by wolfeking, on Flickr



Haha my PC is also like yours...in parts scattered on the table and works perfecty.I will post few pictures tomorrow probably.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## Virssagòn

So guys, here is how good it cools my athlon . Lifted the tab until it hadn't effect on the temps anymore. The more waterpressure, the cooler, pretty amazing! But after a certain point the temps stayed the same, there's where I stopped.

This is the result! (until now, but I don't think the temp will rise anymore lol)







Pretty good I think  Time to overclock! (first getting an overclockable board -.-)


----------



## spirit

Such a good case, Smile. 

Looking forward to seeing what you get once it's all overclocked.


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> Such a good case, Smile.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what you get once it's all overclocked.



Since I'm selling my hd6870, I need to oc my 9600GT too  I just placed my intel stock cooler on it. So overclocking memory speed will not be an option, but engine will.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Such a waste to watercool that POS but I suppose it depends on what you're having it do


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Nice CPU temperatures.


----------



## spirit

What OS are you running on that PC Smile? Looks like Windows Vista or 7 with the classic theme? Or Windows Server 2008?


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> What OS are you running on that PC Smile? Looks like Windows Vista or 7 with the classic theme? Or Windows Server 2008?



Yep, Windows server 2008.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

SmileMan, why the HUGE difference in temps between the 2 cores?
And one core is below the freezing point.
I don't have much faith in those readings.


----------



## The_Other_One

So...long story short, I need something else to occupy my time.  Maybe I'll actually become an active member once more   So to start, my new PC that was built a few months ago...

I actually can't recall if I posted things about my previous machine but the motherboard began to act up.  Primarily the networking card, but I don't feel comfortable simply disabling so I decided it was time for a complete revamp.  

Specs include...

Corsair Carbide 300R case
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP4-TH
Intel Core i7 3770K
Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
G.SKILL Ripjaws DDR3 1600 (8 GB from the previous system)
ASUS XONAR DX
EVGA GeForce GTX 570 1280 MB
SanDisk Extreme SSD 120 GB
WD Caviar Black SATA6 1TB (reused)
Corsair TX650w PSU (reused)

Currently I'm running stock speeds with turbo set to 4.5GHz.  The experience score 7.8/7.8/7.9/7.9/7.9.  Boot times to Windows 7 are around 20 seconds including POST.  I am pleased


----------



## PCunicorn

Awesome rig. Although, the a WEI scores are a crappy benchmark.


----------



## The_Other_One

Thanks.  And I know I know.  If a score is low I scold people for relying on them, but then us them as bragging rights   Right now the PC is in a box or I'd do something like superpi.


----------



## spirit

MyCattMaxx said:


> SmileMan, why the HUGE difference in temps between the 2 cores?
> And one core is below the freezing point.
> I don't have much faith in those readings.



Yeah I don't think they're very accurate either.

Try using another program to monitor the temps, or look in the BIOS instead.


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> Yeah I don't think they're very accurate either.
> 
> Try using another program to monitor the temps, or look in the BIOS instead.



Did monitor with 2 different programs, both say the same...
How can it be -7°c if the tab water is only 4-5°c??

Also, the huge difference was also with the stock cooler...


----------



## turbobooster

*my intel system*

i,m find it good enoughe, hope you like it.


----------



## Virssagòn

turbobooster said:


> i,m find it good enoughe, hope you like it.



Nice rig!


----------



## spirit

SmileMan said:


> Yep, Windows server 2008.



Why not 2008 R2? I've used both a fair bit (father is an IT engineer so I basically live in a house with servers coming in and out for his customers) and I think R2 is much better.


----------



## CrazyMike

Updated my cpu cooler.


----------



## PCunicorn

LED Madness!


----------



## voyagerfan99

PCunicorn said:


> LED Madness!



lol that's nothing. This was my first desktop I built. Used it regularly up until Spring 2010 when I built my current rig. I was able to max out Crysis on it 





Oh, and the front of the case looked like this:


----------



## Darren

What case is that ^^. My cousin built a computer way back when with a Pentium 4 and used that case. I liked the styling of it when I was younger and always wondered what it was. My guess would be like Raidmax.


----------



## spirit

Man I've used that same Galaxy 3 case (but with blue LED lights on the front, not red). It's a hideous case with no cable management and very sharp edges. 

What was the spec?


----------



## turbobooster

my new rig


----------



## M1kkelZR

turbobooster said:


> my new rig



to me the case is hideous.
I like the CM 690 II way way way more than that lol.

Can't say my case looks better, Corsair 300R (ftw!)


----------



## Spesh

Still rocking the test bench. 

Click here for the full resolution image...Test Bench Hi-res


----------



## turbobooster

M1kkelZR said:


> to me the case is hideous.
> I like the CM 690 II way way way more than that lol.
> 
> Can't say my case looks better, Corsair 300R (ftw!)



i just like big, and room.
ps not big wifes lol.


----------



## CrazyMike

Spesh said:


> Still rocking the test bench.
> 
> Click here for the full resolution image...Test Bench Hi-res



Man I'm jealous of your computer! It looks so sweet and is a power house!


----------



## claptonman

Turbo, that cooler is massive!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Denther said:


> What case is that ^^. My cousin built a computer way back when with a Pentium 4 and used that case. I liked the styling of it when I was younger and always wondered what it was. My guess would be like Raidmax.



It was a PowerUp case that came with the barebones kit I ordered off TigerDirect back in high school. Hideous case. Very flimsy (nice and lightweight though) but there was no cable management. Also showed me how much side panel fans suck/are an inconvenience.


----------



## FuryRosewood

voyagerfan99 said:


> It was a PowerUp case that came with the barebones kit I ordered off TigerDirect back in high school. Hideous case. Very flimsy (nice and lightweight though) but there was no cable management. Also showed me how much side panel fans suck/are an inconvenience.



Yea im realizing that myself with the new fans, but im managing them i think....cables were terrible on my rosewill silver mini tower


----------



## turbobooster

claptonman said:


> Turbo, that cooler is massive!



haha yes the mugen 2, is big.
but i put im up, on the foto he is lieing down


----------



## AlienMenace

turbobooster said:


> i just like big, and room.
> ps not big wifes lol.


I have a HAF XM also, and I like because it is roomy.
I had a ATop Z-Alien before. The haf is only 1 inch taller, 1 inch longer and 2 inches wider from my last tower. So it was no big deal.


----------



## turbobooster

AlienMenace said:


> I have a HAF XM also, and I like because it is roomy.
> I had a ATop Z-Alien before. The haf is only 1 inch taller, 1 inch longer and 2 inches wider from my last tower. So it was no big deal.



i just have it, i had before this a corsair vengance c70, also big enough, but i have for sure more room in the case and better airflow.


----------



## Virssagòn

turbobooster said:


> haha yes the mugen 2, is big.
> but i put im up, on the foto he is lieing down



The scythe mugen is a very nice cooler, I have had him before on my brothers machine. It cools only 6-7°c less then the top of the line aircoolers like the silver arrow sbe and the noctua nh-d14.

Which version though? I had v2, but I think there's already a v3.


----------



## turbobooster

SmileMan said:


> The scythe mugen is a very nice cooler, I have had him before on my brothers machine. It cools only 6-7°c less then the top of the line aircoolers like the silver arrow sbe and the noctua nh-d14.
> 
> Which version though? I had v2, but I think there's already a v3.



it is the mugen 2 rev b


----------



## Virssagòn

turbobooster said:


> it is the mugen 2 rev b



yeah, I had that one too. A great cooler! 
You can easily reach 4.6ghz daily with it


----------



## turbobooster

SmileMan said:


> yeah, I had that one too. A great cooler!
> You can easily reach 4.6ghz daily with it



i woudent know how. lol.


----------



## Darren

After some tidying and setting up my push pull setup.


----------



## spirit

Blue LED lights look great when taken with your camera.  

Looks great!


----------



## Darren

I'm sure I could make it look a little bit better with my crappy Kodak but I am as bad with photography as I am good with computers.


----------



## salvage-this

Denther that top fan is so close you almost have a push-pull-pull 

EDIT:  Nice work with the cables.  It looks pretty clean!


----------



## Darren

salvage-this said:


> Denther that top fan is so close you almost have a push-pull-pull
> 
> EDIT:  Nice work with the cables.  It looks pretty clean!



Thanks! Yeah I wondered if putting that one fan in the middle would make a difference but it did by about 5 degrees. 

Spirit is this any better. This is with flash on.


----------



## spirit

Yes that's a lot better and I was going to mention that your cable management looks so much better now in the Phantom than it did in the Challenger. Is there a lot of room behind the motherboard tray to hide cables? Was it quite easy to do cable management in? I'm always recommending this case to people but because I've never used or even seen one myself I'm 100% sure how easy it is to do cable management in it...

You can probably guess why I'm asking you those questions.  And the answer is maybe once I've got some other stuff first.


----------



## Darren

Yeah there's plenty of space back there. I was able to shove everything back there and strap it down fairly well. Cable management took maybe 45 mins to do, so not too bad. I love the case itself. Fan controller is awesome to have, very sturdy material and looks nice. Case fans it came with are good too. The giant gaping con it has though is that the side window got scratched to death when I cleaned it with Windex and a cotton towel. So if you get it be sure NOT to do that. I think I even scratched it with my fingernail when trying to rub something off of it. So that's annoying. Also the rubber grommets like to come out of place if you man handle them too much, but they go right back in. 


But otherwise it's awesome.


This is how much cabling is crammed behind the tray.


----------



## spirit

Ah I'm not too fussed about my side window getting scratched, the window on my Lexa S also got scratched when I cleaned with cotton wool, so it must be an NZXT thing going on. 

Yeah we'll see about a new case. Maybe... not right now though.


----------



## Darren

See above for my edit. Shows you how I routed the cables. That picture was a while back and I've redone it a little bit since but that's still every cable in the back.


----------



## spirit

Wow there is a lot more space behind the motherboard tray on the 410 than there is on my Lexa s - a lot more! If I try to take a photo of what's behind my motherboard tray, the cables will all fall off.


----------



## Darren

spirit said:


> Wow there is a lot more space behind the motherboard tray on the 410 than there is on my Lexa s - a lot more! If I try to take a photo of what's behind my motherboard tray, the cables will all fall off.



If you're feeling spendy when the time rolls around you could get a Full Phantom or even the 820.


----------



## spirit

Denther said:


> If you're feeling spendy when the time rolls around you could get a Full Phantom or even the 820.



True, the full tower Phantom is an option, as is the new 820. They're a bit for my liking though, I quite like the midi-tower 410.


----------



## Darren

spirit said:


> True, the full tower Phantom is an option, as is the new 820. They're a bit for my liking though, I quite like the midi-tower 410.



Yeah I find it perfect for my needs. Just the right size.


----------



## spirit

I wouldn't really want anything bigger than what I have now and my case is a midi-tower. Going by your pictures it looks like there's still quite a lot of room in your case anyway.


----------



## turbobooster

Denther said:


> After some tidying and setting up my push pull setup.



i just dont see the reason for push pull, in youre setup.
it just ad noice to it, no extra cooling


----------



## 87dtna

Denther said:


> Just the right size.



Thats what she said



spirit said:


> I wouldn't really want anything bigger than what I have now


----------



## Darren

turbobooster said:


> i just dont see the reason for push pull, in youre setup.
> it just ad noice to it, no extra cooling



I already said it dropped my temps about 5 degrees at load. Also I just moved a case fan so sound is unchanged. Even for how many fans I have my system is remarkably quiet thanks to the fan controller.


----------



## turbobooster

yesterday i put a new cpu cooler in, for better temps, wasent setisvided with the other 1.


----------



## Darren

Looks good. Interesting fan blade shape.


----------



## turbobooster

Denther said:


> Looks good. Interesting fan blade shape.



how it looks is not that importent in a close case, for now, lol.
does it do his job, and yes it does.
but the looks are nice if i have a open case soon.
and indeed verry interresting fan blade,s.


----------



## ScOuT

Man...there is some great looking rigs in here! Nice work to everybody! 

I need to get back into it and build one


----------



## Darren

ScOuT said:


> Man...there is some great looking rigs in here! Nice work to everybody!
> 
> I need to get back into it and build one



DO IT! And post pictures of course.


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

Pentium 3 800mhz is where it is at, 30gb hard drive, 512mb ram, nvidia 200mx.


----------



## spirit

Where do you get all of these PCs from and what do you do with them all?


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## Darren

Thats' a huge case


----------



## spirit

Denther said:


> Thats' a huge case



Only the most powerful gaming rigs have cases that big.


----------



## salvage-this

If the side panels were not flimsy I bet you could put a nice loop in there with some room to spare.


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

spirit said:


> Where do you get all of these PCs from and what do you do with them all?



Dump or friends. Mess with them or sell them. 


Wolfeking, Running win2k. Using as a table.


Spirit+ Denther, It runs crysis max 

Salvage-this, The side panels are thick as hell, its a old server case.


----------



## spirit

Hyper-Threaded said:


> Dump or friends. Mess with them or sell them.
> Spirit+ Denther, It runs crysis max


How much do you get for them?

And yeah the second I saw that rig I was thinking "yes, that can play any game... at 640x480... at lowest settings."  

No in all seriousness, it's interesting seeing a PC like that. I've grown up around PCs my whole life - Dad is a self employed IT engineer, so they've been constantly coming in and out of the house, and I remember seeing cases like that. Huugggee!


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

> How much do you get for them?



Free  



> eh, 2k is decent, but you could run XP okay on that system. A table? Not too good a use for a brilliant system. But it is yours to use as yo see fit."



Yea, I just dont have a use for it. Once you have 4 desktops set up, you kinda ignore the other 8.


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

Ill just leave this here, bout to contain a 5770. Also have a laptop wolfeking would like, a20m Thinkpad, pentium 3 700mhz.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

wolfeking said:


> A20m. ... Is that one with the Integrated floppy drive?



Yea. Runs Half Life well.


----------



## Shane

Denther said:


> Thats' a huge case



I love those old school cases,Especially the ones that sat Horizontal.


----------



## spirit

Hyper-Threaded said:


> Ill just leave this here, bout to contain a 5770. Also have a laptop wolfeking would like, a20m Thinkpad, pentium 3 700mhz.


I love ThinkPads too. I've owned an A31 and an R40 in the past and I used to be quite an active member over at the ThinkPad forums, but since I don't have either ThinkPads anymore, there's not a lot I can post on there anymore. 

I was interested in getting a second hand X31 or X41 at some point. I love the X41, but it has rubbish hard drives (1.8" drives - slow and prone to failure), but I guess that's the price you pay to have a tiny little machine. 

And you're going to put a 5770 into that desktop? You might want to upgrade the power supply...


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## spirit

Ah ok. I knew you liked ThinkPads too.

Personally I don't like anything older than the Core 2 series really. I was bought up on Pentium 4s. Goodness knows why I wasn't put off computers for life...


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

> And you're going to put a 5770 into that desktop? You might want to upgrade the power supply...



I am trading a friend a lcd monitor from the dump for a brand new power supply, I believe it is a 550w coolmaster. His mobo fried before he could use it. And I got a 5770 for $35. Not to bad.  

To bad my t40 is dead. Kept having to re-flow it, then it finally gave up and would not turn on.


----------



## spirit

What's the spec of that PC?


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

spirit said:


> What's the spec of that PC?



Its the pentium D 915 2.8ghz with 2gb ram, 250gig sata harddrive. Was in the thinkcenter, I am putting the thinkcenter back to normal and selling to a friend for $10.


----------



## CrazyMike

I'm in the midst of throwing together any spare parts I have laying around. Probably going to give this to a buddy of mine. He owns an HP - -

(sorry for the resolution, taken with a potato)


----------



## Darren

Specs^^?


----------



## CrazyMike

Denther said:


> Specs^^?



Lol, sorry, forgot to mention

CPU: Intel Q6600 
RAM: 16GB Kingston Value (I believe 800MHZ) DDR2
MOBO: Asus P5K SE
GPU: EVGA 8800GT (going to be replacing with an updated card, as soon as i decide which one)
PSU: Olympus Titan 550W (Will do until I upgrade the GPU)

I still need to pick up an SSD, Optical Drive, and put the Hyper 212+ on (lapping it first).

Don't even ask me what the case is, no idea other than a piece of ...... Going to get the guy that I'm giving it to pick a case out for a new one. 

Expected cost for upgrading and what not: $400 (roughly).


----------



## spirit

I like how you just have a 'spare' Q6600, 16GB of RAM and 8800 GT lying around. 

If I put together a machine made out spares it wouldn't be anywhere near as good as that.


----------



## Darren

spirit said:


> I like how you just have a 'spare' Q6600, 16GB of RAM and 8800 GT lying around.
> 
> If I put together a machine made out spares it wouldn't be anywhere near as good as that.



Yeah same here. Only spares around here are old parts salvaged from different Dell machines from 2006 and earlier.


----------



## CrazyMike

Sorry.... it's just stuff that was from my old system. I have no need for them, so I thought I would throw it all together and get rid of it.


----------



## Virssagòn

From the parts laying around here I made my athlon x2 rig, which is far from good comparing to that...


----------



## Shlouski

SmileMan said:


> From the parts laying around here I made my athlon x2 rig, which is far from good comparing to that...



It depends how long you have been collecting stuff and how often you upgrade. End of last year i gave me friend a pc for free, he just paid the shipping costs. It wasnt very good: Ashrock mobo, old no name pc case, random crappy psu, e3300, 4gb ddr2, 250gb hdd and 240gt. For him tho its great because now he has a pc of his own and it can play games too. We have been playing killing floor, left 4 dead + 2, dead space 2, borderland 2, worms, dead island and more. He tells me and the games look ok on it, but he does have a low res tv, so this makes life a bit easier on the pc and he is used to console graphics.
Since my recent upgrade, better parts get demoted to other pc's, so all the computers get an upgrade. Except the last pc in the chain, which parts get put on a shelf, until i have enought parts to make another pc. Now i have another pc i don't know what to do with and out here there is basically no demand for old pc parts. So i will sit in the garage loney until i get around to getting rid of it or like others, just sit around for years then get binned.

Believe it or not, i tried to give it away, but they said they didnt need it:


----------



## turbodiesel

Hyper-Threaded said:


> Yea. Runs Half Life well.



ive heard minecraft runs flawlessly on it as well


----------



## spirit

Hey Shlouski, what's the spec of the PC in that bottom pic?


----------



## Shlouski

spirit said:


> Hey Shlouski, what's the spec of the PC in that bottom pic?



I think its a: 

Striker ii formula
e8400
4gb ddr2 800mhz
9800gtx+
NOX 520W PSU
500gb HDD


----------



## AntimatterAsh

Managed to (sort of) successfully improve the cable management in my Icute case. I also removed the 14" fan as the noise was unbearable. 




I know the cable management is still far from perfect. I am still managing to maintain temperatures of around 43oC ( 44, 41, 44, 46 ) on Idle. It is a Core 2 Quad Q8200 with stock (less than adequate) cooling, so I guess everything is good.

The cable management in the base:


----------



## Toast

spirit said:


> I like how you just have a 'spare' Q6600, 16GB of RAM and 8800 GT lying around.
> 
> If I put together a machine made out spares it wouldn't be anywhere near as good as that.



My spare machine is a Q8200, 8800gt, and 8gb of ddr2... Haha. SO I'm close.

Also, you up there with the Q8200, that's weird, because my stock 8200 had idle temps in the 30s, if I remember correctly.

Anyway here's my baby. Just got the new Samsung SSD in there (hidden in the back since I didn't have a tray, mind you)
















WEI just for kicks-






And with that, I think I'm done for now. I know the 8350's have some really great OCing potential but I'm just going to enjoy my rig the way it is. It's very fast and I love it. So there.


----------



## PCunicorn

Such a awesome rig, such a awful PSU.


----------



## Toast

Eventually I'm just gonna go with a nice modular Corsair PSU or something like that. I only need like 500w anyway. Money is tight right now (just bought the SSD) so now I'm saving for a different PSU.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## PCunicorn

500W is a lot for a cheap PSU. And wolfe, the better semi-modulaur have all the cables you will use attatched and little more.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## Toast

I was planning on fully modular. And I was 500w just for some extra room to use.


----------



## 87dtna

There's nothing really wrong with a semi modular.  Most of the time a semi modular will just have the 24 pin, the CPU 8 pin, and 1 or 2 PCIe cables non modular.  You will be using these anyway.  The better semi modular PSU's will have a 4+4 pin EPS connector, so it will only be a single cable not 2 cables.

Case in point, the new CX500m from corsair, the only non modular items are the 24 pin and the 4+4 pin EPS-

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139050

Corsair really did good here, I never liked recommending the lower end corsairs because they weren't modular.  Now they've created the ultimate bang for the buck PSU.


----------



## PCunicorn

wolfeking said:


> No S***. You rekon? The issue is that more than a few of them carry EPS and P4 by default, meaning that no matter what system you have or what you use CPU wise, there is always a cable extra at a minimum.  Full modular or don't bother with it, period.



If you don't like it, don't use it, 'period'. But some people do like it, so deal with it.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## 87dtna

wolfeking said:


> if you say so, but the ones I have used had 2 CPU power (EPS and p4) and the 24 pin. Meaning they had 1 useless cable at a minimum.
> 
> To me the whole exercise is useless seeing as you don't save any money with semi modular, and full modular is cleaner, and without the useless cable.



Just because the ones you used did doesn't mean they are all like that and you can't make a blanket statement of just saying to skip ALL semi modular PSU's.  A semi modular that just has a 24 pin, a 4+4 pin EPS, and perhaps even a PCIe cable non modular will be no less clean of an install than a fully modular PSU, and the semi will be much cheaper.

The CX600m is only $60 after MIR right now, an amazing deal.  Find a fully modular PSU of equal strength and quality and you're looking at $100 atleast, with much more limited choices as well.  Newegg has 58 fully modular PSU's, and 161 semi modular currently.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## Jamebonds1

It is not like we started fighting here but I will say that wolf is right about PSU.  Fully modular would give more freedom and great for workstation.  Plus some workstation motherboard would requirment special cable.  The only one problem are If more video card, hard drive is less and if more hard drive, video card is less.  

Semi Modular is good choose for gaming and affordable.


----------



## FuryRosewood

wolfeking said:


> No S***. You rekon? The issue is that more than a few of them carry EPS and P4 by default, meaning that no matter what system you have or what you use CPU wise, there is always a cable extra at a minimum.  Full modular or don't bother with it, period.



I dont see where you are getting at with full modular...semi is fine, because the bare min cables will be attached, and if you need more, just attach em...


----------



## FuryRosewood

87dtna said:


> *Just because the ones you used did doesn't mean they are all like that and you can't make a blanket statement of just saying to skip ALL semi modular PSU's.  A semi modular that just has a 24 pin, a 4+4 pin EPS, and perhaps even a PCIe cable non modular will be no less clean of an install than a fully modular PSU, and the semi will be much cheaper.*
> 
> The CX600m is only $60 after MIR right now, an amazing deal.  Find a fully modular PSU of equal strength and quality and you're looking at $100 atleast, with much more limited choices as well.  Newegg has 58 fully modular PSU's, and 161 semi modular currently.



Couldnt have said it better myself.


----------



## PCunicorn

Jamebonds, those are the cables, and could be attatched (or come with in modulaur) with/on any PSU, modualuar or not.


----------



## Jamebonds1

PCunicorn said:


> Jamebonds, those are the cables, and could be attatched (or come with in modulaur) with/on any PSU, modualuar or not.



What do you mean by cable that can be attatched?


----------



## PCunicorn

Modulaur PSUs have cables you can attatch and disattatch. Semi modulaur PSUs have some cables you can attatch and disattatch and some are pre-attatched to the PSU, and not removable. Non-modululaur PSUs only have pre attatched cables, not removable. So you can get a modulaur, semi modualuar, or non modulaur PSU that could be fine for gaming, or one that has a speicial cable for a workstation, etc.


----------



## Darren

Jamebonds1 said:


> What do you mean by cable that can be attatched?



I think me meant to say would. What he's trying to get across is that the cables that are already attached on a semi modular PSU are ones that you need anyway regardless of your computer. While this isn't always true it normally is. Basically arguing that a Semi vs Full Modular PSU are the same since you'll end up with the same amount of cables either way. Not saying this is totally accurate but I think that's what he's saying.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Denther said:


> I think me meant to say would. What he's trying to get across is that the cables that are already attached on a semi modular PSU are ones that you need anyway regardless of your computer. While this isn't always true it normally is. Basically arguing that a Semi vs Full Modular PSU are the same since you'll end up with the same amount of cables either way. Not saying this is totally accurate but I think that's what he's saying.



Thank you for given detail.  I'm sorry. Some of there are vague.  Anyway it is sure that Semi vs full modular PSU are nothing but just quality tools.  Plus sometime full modular specifics for workstation.


----------



## spirit

I think at the end of the day if you can afford it, go modular, otherwise, just get semi modular.


----------



## 87dtna

wolfeking said:


> your question there is useless, as you are going to say no matter what we find that it will be "lower quality" unless it is Corsair or Seasonic.
> Above that, it is $79 unless you actually get the rebate back which is a very big IF.
> 
> You may say don't skip them all, but I am going to skip them all.



First of all, corsair and seasonic are not the only good brands.  Silverstone, enermax, Antec, and XFX are all good too.  So, you are wrong.

The next good quality 600w fully modular PSU on newegg is a silverstone and it's $115 with shipping.  Thats still $35 more for literally nothing.  The corsair only has a 24 pin and 4+4 pin CPU power thats non modular.  What can possibly be better about the silverstone?  Nothing, $35 down the toilet because the 24 pin and 8 pin can detach....WOOOT 

Even if you want to consider the OCZ 650w a possibility, which is lower quality but not complete crap, it's still $105 with shipping and I certainly wouldn't take an OCZ over a silverstone for $10.

And FWIW, corsair is probably the best company when it comes to mail in rebates.



Jamebonds1 said:


> It is not like we started fighting here but I will say that wolf is right about PSU.  Fully modular would give more freedom and great for workstation.  Plus some workstation motherboard would requirment special cable.  The only one problem are If more video card, hard drive is less and if more hard drive, video card is less.
> 
> Semi Modular is good choose for gaming and affordable.



I swear everytime you want to make some kind of point it is utterly useless information.

What workstation doesn't use a 24 pin power and 4 or 8 pin CPU power?  Those are the ONLY cables that are non modular on the corsair semi modular PSU.


----------



## spirit

Toast said:


> My spare machine is a Q8200, 8800gt, and 8gb of ddr2... Haha. SO I'm close.
> 
> Also, you up there with the Q8200, that's weird, because my stock 8200 had idle temps in the 30s, if I remember correctly.


I used to own a PC with a Core 2 Quad, in fact there's a whole thread about it: http://www.computerforum.com/213586-another-re-build-thread-c2q-pc-rebuild.html it wasn't really built out of 'spare parts' though, it was my Dad's old PC before he upgraded to a 3770K but I modded the case a bit to improve cable management.

It had a Q8300, 4GB of DDR2 RAM and a 9800 GT. It's still in the house, but I ended up giving it to my brother because his PC eventually died.

Idle temps were 40-50C on the stock cooler (and at stock speeds, never OC'ed it) and at full load it hit around 70-80C on the stock cooler and stock frequency.


----------



## Jamebonds1

87dtna said:


> First of all, corsair and seasonic are not the only good brands.  Silverstone, enermax, Antec, and XFX are all good too.  So, you are wrong.
> 
> The next good quality 600w fully modular PSU on newegg is a silverstone and it's $115 with shipping.  Thats still $35 more for literally nothing.  The corsair only has a 24 pin and 4+4 pin CPU power thats non modular.  What can possibly be better about the silverstone?  Nothing, $35 down the toilet because the 24 pin and 8 pin can detach....WOOOT
> 
> Even if you want to consider the OCZ 650w a possibility, which is lower quality but not complete crap, it's still $105 with shipping and I certainly wouldn't take an OCZ over a silverstone for $10.
> 
> And FWIW, corsair is probably the best company when it comes to mail in rebates.
> 
> 
> 
> I swear everytime you want to make some kind of point it is utterly useless information.
> 
> What workstation doesn't use a 24 pin power and 4 or 8 pin CPU power?  Those are the ONLY cables that are non modular on the corsair semi modular PSU.



I think it is time for you to stop doing that.  Calling people's post a useless is what they dislike.  

For record. I never statement special 24 pin ATX power and 8 pin CPU.  Or should I say workstation need special cable like SSI, SAS and SCSI?


----------



## PCunicorn

Of course people dislike it when you say you dont like there advice. But it was useless. Any Psu can have those special cables. If its modulaur or not. Modulaur just means you can remove the cables, it has nothing to do with what cables the PSU has.


----------



## CrazyMike

Group hug!!!!


----------



## FuryRosewood

AND MORE COMPUTER PICTURES AND LESS ARGUING. I want PC porns damnit.


----------



## PCunicorn

FuryRosewood said:


> AND MORE COMPUTER PICTURES AND LESS ARGUING. I want PC porns damnit.



Interesting way of putting it, but +1.


----------



## G80FTW

The whole modular vs semi vs non modular is just ridiculous. Use whatever you feel like. 

I for one prefer non modular PSUs, as there is a less chance for a bad/weak connection.  And I still have my Antec 650w non modular PSU that I have been using since 2006 or so that has lasted me for 3 builds and so far shows no sign of dying anytime soon. Ontop of that I use nearly all the cables it has powering 2 HDDs, SSD, DVD drive, and my video card. What few cables I dont use I was smart enough to buy a big enough case that had plenty of hiding spots for the unused cables.  

And for those that remember the pictures of my PC, I think they would agree that its possible to have an ultra clean setup without any kind of modular PSU. Its all about case design.


----------



## 87dtna

G80FTW said:


> I for one prefer non modular PSUs, as there is a less chance for a bad/weak connection.




That would be about the only reason, but again if you use a QUALITY unit there's no fear of that and with 50+ PC builds I've never had that happen.

Yes you can still make a clean install with a non modular with the right case, but if there are cables you don't use it will always be cleaner with a modular.  Plus, what if you don't want some huge case?  I've built many micro ATX pc's and having a modular PSU for those builds is like gold.
So again, just because YOU don't need it because you use a huge fancy case that has lots of cable managament and YOU use all the cables, the majority of other people won't use all the cables (for example I never use any molex connectors so I always want a modular PSU) and some people like smaller PC's.

Another example, a benching station.  Any unused cables would just be laying there in plain site and look stupid.

The best example, mini ITX is the ultimate build in need of a modular PSU!


----------



## Toast

Added a 9500GT to power a third monitor.


----------



## Virssagòn

My athlon rig for now, my hd6870 will be gone this evening, so have a last look on it here and now! 

specs:
-athlon 64 X2 5000+ @ 3.13ghz
-XFX HD6870 @ stock
-Sharkoon WPM500
-hewlett packard vectra VL case (my very old server case, had to find a case where the mobo fit in )
-Custom cooling with aquarium filter and cheep waterblock from ebay (+ bottle destilled water)
-ASUS M3A79-T
-4GB DDR2 (2x2gb) ADATA vitesta extreme 800+ @800mhz
-4GB DDR2 (2x2gb) Apacer 667mhz @800mhz
-Seagate 7200RPM 250Gb (old HDD)

How you like it?  Old stuff made a maf nice riggy! 
sorry again for cable management


----------



## spirit

I want that case, looks so sleek! Has plenty of support for water cooling too! 

Ingenious way of water cooling.


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> I want that case, looks so sleek! Has plenty of support for water cooling too!
> 
> Ingenious way of water cooling.




Wait until you see my 9600GT with custom cooling! I placed my stock amd cpu cooler on it 
It cools good enough, idle is not very good, but the difference in temps when 10 min on full load is not much! Stays around 49°c


----------



## spirit

Sorry for the big pics. It’s been a bit of a ‘PC maintenance day’ really. I’ve just finished dusting my PC down properly for the first time in a year to help try and reduce temperatures. So here’s some photos of it outside all lovely and clean. 

The pictures aren't the best, and not all of the dust is gone. This is the best I could do with some rags and a paintbrush (no compressed air). 


























Yeah the side panel/window is scratched but I don't care.


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


>



Hi Jason! 

Pretty nice build though, new sidefan?


----------



## spirit

SmileMan said:


> Hi Jason!
> 
> Pretty nice build though, new sidefan?



Nope. Nothing has really changed since I replaced my Crucial M4 with a Vertex 4 in February and that wasn't a massive visual change. 

I was thinking of replacing the 5870 at some point but I decided to keep it.


----------



## 87dtna

A 5870 is still a pretty capable card for 1080p gaming.


----------



## Toast

5800 series represent! hahaha. I'm still rocking a 5850 and i love it.


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> Nope. Nothing has really changed since I replaced my Crucial M4 with a Vertex 4 in February and that wasn't a massive visual change.
> 
> I was thinking of replacing the 5870 at some point but I decided to keep it.



5870 is still good for gaming like crysis 2.  Wait until you trying Metro 2033


----------



## 87dtna

A 5870 will play metro 2033 just fine at 1080p.  I play with a gtx 460 1gb on medium settings never drops below 30 FPS with an average of 35, and a 5870 is stronger.


----------



## Jamebonds1

87dtna said:


> A 5870 will play metro 2033 just fine at 1080p.  I play with a gtx 460 1gb on medium settings never drops below 30 FPS with an average of 35, and a 5870 is stronger.



That would be 24 avg on 1920X1200 on highest setting.


----------



## 87dtna

Jamebonds1 said:


> That would be 24 avg on 1920X1200 on highest setting.



Your math skills suck.  1200p is 10% more pixels than 1080p.  35 FPS minus 10% is 31 FPS average, and as I said a 5870 is stronger than a gtx 460.


----------



## Jamebonds1

87dtna said:


> Your math skills suck.  1200p is 10% more pixels than 1080p.  35 FPS minus 10% is 31 FPS average, and as I said a 5870 is stronger than a gtx 460.



For record, I don't do math here.  Plus I never fail at math.


----------



## Shane

spirit said:


>



Nice system. :good:

I might do the same when i got some time next week,take mine into the garden and give it a good blow out as its not been opened since i replaced the cooler on my GTX 670 some time back.

I could do with getting some filters for my 140mm fans (4x),They're only like £3.98 each so not too bad.


----------



## G80FTW

87dtna said:


> A 5870 will play metro 2033 just fine at 1080p.  I play with a gtx 460 1gb on medium settings never drops below 30 FPS with an average of 35, and a 5870 is stronger.



And with what settings at 1080p for the 5870? AA? Because my 680 even struggles to maintain 60fps at times with everything turned up. I wouldnt know what "math" would needed to be done to figure that out, if any, because there is no math that will determine a certain setups performance it will vary from machine to machine. But I would think a 5870 would struggle with Metro at 1080p with AA and everything max. Its a demanding game.

Try the new Tomb Raider at 1080p  I get 26fps average with my setup.


----------



## PCunicorn

Very nice, spirit.


----------



## spirit

87dtna said:


> A 5870 is still a pretty capable card for 1080p gaming.


It's certainly good enough for me. I'm not the most extreme of gamers, I only play the odd game here and there, so yeah. That was my reasoning for keeping it. Also because I'm broke. 



Nevakonaza said:


> Nice system. :good:
> 
> I might do the same when i got some time next week,take mine into the garden and give it a good blow out as its not been opened since i replaced the cooler on my GTX 670 some time back.
> 
> I could do with getting some filters for my 140mm fans (4x),They're only like £3.98 each so not too bad.


I found yesterday that filters haven't helped me too much. The front intake fan has a filter, which was covered in dust. I took the filter off, and then found that the fan which was behind it was also covered in dust. I've never seen so much dust on one of my fans before.

Does anybody here have any tips on how to reduce dust inside PCs? I have my PC sitting on the floor at the moment - I'm going to go into the garage today and see if there's any wood or something I can put it on. I can't put it on my desk because it's too big and noisy. :/



G80FTW said:


> But I would think a 5870 would struggle with Metro at 1080p with AA and everything max. Its a demanding game.
> 
> Try the new Tomb Raider at 1080p  I get 26fps average with my setup.


If you want I can find out for you? 



PCunicorn said:


> Very nice, spirit.


Thanks.


----------



## 87dtna

G80FTW said:


> And with what settings at 1080p for the 5870? AA? Because my 680 even struggles to maintain 60fps at times with everything turned up. I wouldnt know what "math" would needed to be done to figure that out, if any, because there is no math that will determine a certain setups performance it will vary from machine to machine. But I would think a 5870 would struggle with Metro at 1080p with AA and everything max. Its a demanding game.
> 
> Try the new Tomb Raider at 1080p  I get 26fps average with my setup.



Settings on normal, DX11 with AAA and 4x AF.  I can play it on high with the same FPS if I overclock my 460.

60 FPS to play metro is very high, anything over 30 is smooth.  With settings on very high, 4x MSAA and 16x AF my FPS would be like 10 with a gtx 460 lol.  I never said the 5870 would max metro, but who cares.  It would play it on high, which is plenty fine. 4x MSAA and 16x AF isn't even needed, it never looked any different to me.

The math is simple, I said I was getting 35 FPS average with my gtx 460 on 1080p, and he said that with 1920x1200 I would be getting 24fps average.  1200p is 10% more pixels than 1080p, is impossible to lose 32% of my FPS for 10% more pixels.


----------



## Toast

Well, generally, having a PC on the floor is really going to increase the amount of dust. Putting the tower up off the floor will always be better.


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> I found yesterday that filters haven't helped me too much. The front intake fan has a filter, which was covered in dust. I took the filter off, and then found that the fan which was behind it was also covered in dust. I've never seen so much dust on one of my fans before.



Is blade removable? If so, you should be able to wash with wash without hurt fan.


----------



## Jamebonds1

87dtna said:


> Settings on normal, DX11 with AAA and 4x AF.  I can play it on high with the same FPS if I overclock my 460.
> 
> 60 FPS to play metro is very high, anything over 30 is smooth.  With settings on very high, 4x MSAA and 16x AF my FPS would be like 10 with a gtx 460 lol.  I never said the 5870 would max metro, but who cares.  It would play it on high, which is plenty fine. 4x MSAA and 16x AF isn't even needed, it never looked any different to me.
> 
> The math is simple, I said I was getting 35 FPS average with my gtx 460 on 1080p, and he said that with 1920x1200 I would be getting 24fps average.  1200p is 10% more pixels than 1080p, is impossible to lose 32% of my FPS for 10% more pixels.



Really? 

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.p...k=view&id=522&Itemid=72&limit=1&limitstart=11

PS: I don't say you would getting 24 fps avg on your video card.  I'm talk about 5870.  That is if play on highest setting.


----------



## spirit

Toast said:


> Well, generally, having a PC on the floor is really going to increase the amount of dust. Putting the tower up off the floor will always be better.


Yeah. :/ Do you think sitting it on a bit of a wood would help at all?



Jamebonds1 said:


> Is blade removable? If so, you should be able to wash with wash without hurt fan.



Not quite sure what you're talking about here...


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> Yeah. :/ Do you think sitting it on a bit of a wood would help at all?
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite sure what you're talking about here...



I was talk about removable blade like this http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6634

Such as removed blade then clean dust off with water.  

I was ask if you're able to remove blade.


----------



## spirit

Jamebonds1 said:


> I was talk about removable blade like this http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6634
> 
> Such as removed blade then clean dust off with water.
> 
> I was ask if you're able to remove blade.



Ah sorry I see now - sorry about that. 

No they're not removable, only got the stock NZXT fans in there at the moment and they're cheap. :/

But otherwise, yeah I would have probably done that.


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> Ah sorry I see now - sorry about that.
> 
> No they're not removable, only got the stock NZXT fans in there at the moment and they're cheap. :/
> 
> But otherwise, yeah I would have probably done that.



Hmm.  I have dust filter too.  Here is good tip.  Keep rug or wood floor clean.  As well as trying to keep your room dust free a week or a month.  

Another tip.  Can use water and q-tip to clean blade.  Just need to wet q tip first then clean blade.  It work really good.


----------



## spirit

Jamebonds1 said:


> Hmm.  I have dust filter too.  Here is good tip.  Keep rug or wood floor clean.  As well as trying to keep your room dust free a week or a month.
> 
> Another tip.  Can use water and q-tip to clean blade.  Just need to wet q tip first then clean blade.  It work really good.



My PC's sitting on carpet. I hoover my carpet obviously but keeping my room dust free is hard, if not impossible (seems to be a very dusty room, I do dust it). 

I'm going to find some way of raising it off the floor I think. Can't really put it on my desk, too big.


----------



## 87dtna

Jamebonds1 said:


> Really?
> 
> http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.p...k=view&id=522&Itemid=72&limit=1&limitstart=11
> 
> PS: I don't say you would getting 24 fps avg on your video card.  I'm talk about 5870.  That is if play on highest setting.




*sigh*, I said that I was getting 35 FPS average with my gtx 460 on 1080p, YOU REPLIED TO MY QUOTE and said that with 1920x1200 it would be 24fps...that means you were talking about MY setup.  No where did you say 5870.

And once again, I never said that a 5870 could play metro maxxed out, I said it would play it just fine, I believe I even said medium settings when I stated that.

I know you don't understand english that well but maybe you should learn it better before you keep posting crap.  I'm not going to go on some french forum and try to post there until I'm completely fluent in the language.


----------



## Jamebonds1

87dtna said:


> *sigh*, I said that I was getting 35 FPS average with my gtx 460 on 1080p, YOU REPLIED TO MY QUOTE and said that with 1920x1200 it would be 24fps...that means you were talking about MY setup.  No where did you say 5870.
> 
> And once again, I never said that a 5870 could play metro maxxed out, I said it would play it just fine, I believe I even said medium settings when I stated that.
> 
> I know you don't understand english that well but maybe you should learn it better before you keep posting crap.  I'm not going to go on some french forum and try to post there until I'm completely fluent in the language.



It didn't matter. Grow up and act like 27.  If you don't fully understand what people say, just ask and it is not going hurt.


----------



## 87dtna

If I don't fully understand what you say it's because it's not good english.  And there was no misunderstanding on my part, YOU are the one that replied to my quote.  Your lack of comprehension of the english language is at fault.

You're telling me to grow up?  Seriously?  LEARN ENGLISH and there will be no problems.


----------



## Jamebonds1

87dtna said:


> If I don't fully understand what you say it's because it's not good english.  And there was no misunderstanding on my part, YOU are the one that replied to my quote.  Your comprehension of the english language is at fault.



That is because you don't ask me if I'm talk about 5870 or gtx 460.  Stop make issue please.


----------



## Virssagòn

I hope we can end this discussion and go back on topic now...
"Post a pic of your pc"


----------



## G80FTW

87dtna said:


> It would play it on high, which is plenty fine. 4x MSAA and 16x AF isn't even needed, it never looked any different to me.



Honestly, I think 16x AF is needed in EVERY game. Its probably the most important aspect to the graphics. If somehow they could allow for 32x AF that would be great. You might notice it more in some games than others, but I notice it in almost all games. It really stands out if you look at the ground and if you can see "lines" of different filtering stages then thats no good.

Apart from that, I agree that Metro doesnt exactly look any better from max settings to lower settings. I used to play it on high settings on my 8800 at 30fps (no DX11 obviously) and I havent noticed a difference in visual quality with my 680 aside from the ability to use AA and the increased fps.


----------



## Virssagòn

G80FTW said:


> Honestly, I think 16x AF is needed in EVERY game. Its probably the most important aspect to the graphics. If somehow they could allow for 32x AF that would be great. You might notice it more in some games than others, but I notice it in almost all games. It really stands out if you look at the ground and if you can see "lines" of different filtering stages then thats no good.
> 
> Apart from that, I agree that Metro doesnt exactly look any better from max settings to lower settings. I used to play it on high settings on my 8800 at 30fps (no DX11 obviously) and I havent noticed a difference in visual quality with my 680 aside from the ability to use AA and the increased fps.



I got the same feeling with far cry 3. It's really difficult to find a difference between aa and no aa, even at medium or lower with aa off it looks pretty nice...


----------



## 87dtna

lol, pretty hypocritical replying to that post smileman.




SmileMan said:


> I hope we can end this discussion and go back on topic now...
> "Post a pic of your pc"


----------



## Toast

I'd like to show you all my work of art, as that's exactly what it is to me 







Overall. Two blue LED 120s in the front give it a nice glow 






This is the custom water cooling. For anyone who was wondering, my cpu idles _idles just a few degrees above room temp_ which is an absolutely amazing thing to see after using a stock cooler which made me want to cry.






I finally took the plunge and spent money on a _good_ SSD, along with a nice mounting tray.  The sata power cables were covered by me.






Every single cable that comes from the power supply that is black was custom "sleeved" by me. It took me the better part of a saturday to do this 100%, but I can say that it was 100% worth it. To anyone who says my power supply is gross - you are correct. BUT, it does the job, and it actually does it pretty well (zero problems, 80 plus certified, 700 watts). I may find some way to cover it so it at least matches the rest of the system, as well as something to do to the wires right on the bottom. 

Overall, this system is amazing, and I love it. It took _months_ of planning and saving, and now it's pretty much done. Hope you guys enjoy it


----------



## Virssagòn

I give one suggestion for the psu you mentioned, paint it black yourself 

All the rest looks awesome! Nice cable management! 

Also, I do have a question about the cooling behind that loop, could you make a pic of that? 

Anyway, here's what I have atm. Bit crappy though (cools okey, but I got some plans how to build it in and let it work better  All custom! only the cpu block is a crappy thing from ebay):


I know it's a shitcase! 



> My athlon rig for now, my hd6870 will be gone this evening, so have a last look on it here and now!
> 
> specs:
> -athlon 64 X2 5000+ @ 3.13ghz
> -XFX HD6870 @ stock
> -Sharkoon WPM500
> -hewlett packard vectra VL case (my very old server case, had to find a case where the mobo fit in )
> -Custom cooling with aquarium filter and cheep waterblock from ebay (+ bottle destilled water)
> -ASUS M3A79-T
> -4GB DDR2 (2x2gb) ADATA vitesta extreme 800+ @800mhz
> -4GB DDR2 (2x2gb) Apacer 667mhz @800mhz
> -Seagate 7200RPM 250Gb (old HDD)
> 
> How you like it?  Old stuff made a maf nice riggy!
> sorry again for cable management


----------



## Toast

Nice build. I wish I had a 6870 or a 7870 

And yeah sure, here's what's behind the cooling. This picture is old, but it's the same thing now, just with a fan.






As for the PSU, I do want to paint it black, but it's already hooked in (obviously not modular) and it would honestly take an entire day just to get it out and painted. I think the way I'm gonna go right now is to use some sort of peel and stick film, or something like that. and I'll cut out slits for the cooling holes and the wires. Then Ill wrap black tape around the wires. That should help the look of the build immensely.


----------



## Virssagòn

Toast said:


> Nice build. I wish I had a 6870 or a 7870
> 
> And yeah sure, here's what's behind the cooling. This picture is old, but it's the same thing now, just with a fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the PSU, I do want to paint it black, but it's already hooked in (obviously not modular) and it would honestly take an entire day just to get it out and painted. I think the way I'm gonna go right now is to use some sort of peel and stick film, or something like that. and I'll cut out slits for the cooling holes and the wires. Then Ill wrap black tape around the wires. That should help the look of the build immensely.



Pretty nice for fully custom cooling 

The hd6870 is sold btw, there's a 9600 GT in it now... It's just a small test riggy, nothing special.


----------



## spirit

SmileMan said:


> The hd6870 is sold btw, there's a 9600 GT in it now... It's just a small test riggy, nothing special.


9600s are still pretty decent cards actually. I put an XFX 9600 GSO 384MB in a rig for a friend (with an FX-4100 and 4GB of RAM) and he's gaming happily with it at 720p I think. Good performer considering it cost about 20 quid second hand.


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> 9600s are still pretty decent cards actually. I put an XFX 9600 GSO 384MB in a rig for a friend (with an FX-4100 and 4GB of RAM) and he's gaming happily with it at 720p I think. Good performer considering it cost about 20 quid second hand.



Yep,  I just placed the CPU cooler from my Athlon on it ;P. Is 68degrees max good? The ram isn't cooled though.

The difference with an hd6870 is pretty huge though... F.e. valley on 720p is a difference of 20 fps (~15, 34).


----------



## spirit

SmileMan said:


> Yep,  I just placed the CPU cooler from my Athlon on it ;P. Is 68degrees max good? The ram isn't cooled though.
> 
> The difference with an hd6870 is pretty huge though... F.e. valley on 720p is a difference of 20 fps (~15, 34).



68C max on any graphics card is pretty good.  And yeah, obviously the 6870 is a more powerful card than the 9600 GT, but the 9600 GT is older after all by a few years.


----------



## Toast

I have an old PNY 8800GT 512MB that I'm putting to use in my lan build and it can actually play MW3 maxed out at a decent framrate (mid 70s-80s).

And yeah the water cooling does exactly what I need it - which is keep this chip as cool as possible. I was experiencing about 3 shutdowns a day from the stock cooler. Not sure if the chip itself was overheating or if it was throwing off so much heat that my 5850 was overheating. Either way, that block keeps it pretty cool. I'm very satisfied, especially for the final price of it all.


----------



## PCunicorn

70-80 FPS isn't "decent"


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> 68C max on any graphics card is pretty good.  And yeah, obviously the 6870 is a more powerful card than the 9600 GT, but the 9600 GT is older after all by a few years.



I missed my old 9600 GT


----------



## spirit

Jamebonds1 said:


> I missed my old 9600 GT



Haha I've had a lot of cards in the past but I don't 'miss' any of them since the card I replace them with is always faster.


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> Haha I've had a lot of cards in the past but I don't 'miss' any of them since the card I replace them with is always faster.



I miss my hd6870 :'(. Anyway, my bro has one his his system though...
But since my hd6870 has quit my testrig, I'm getting less excited in that little waterproject for some reason.


----------



## 87dtna

I hope we can end this discussion and go back on topic now...
"Post a pic of your pc"


----------



## Virssagòn

87dtna said:


> I hope we can end this discussion and go back on topic now...
> "Post a pic of your pc"



Lol, my quote 

I think we're talking about it, the pc shown on the picture


----------



## 87dtna

No, you aren't.  He mentioned that it used to have a 9600gt and that turned into an entire page discussing a 9600 series comparision.  Cool story, but once again quite hypocritical.


----------



## Toast

PCunicorn said:


> 70-80 FPS isn't "decent"



It isn't? Because, in the real world, anything above 30fps IS perfectly playable. I'd say 70-80fps is decent.


----------



## salvage-this

He didn't mean it like that.  He means that 70-80 is over the target 60.  It's not decent performance, it's good performance.


----------



## Virssagòn

Toast said:


> It isn't? Because, in the real world, anything above 30fps IS perfectly playable. I'd say 70-80fps is decent.



Not with slow latency timings from the frames...
Higher FPS can reduce this stutter a bit, but not totally.
Anyway, last drivers from both companies fixed it so the timings stay between a range of 10ms-40ms, which isn't visible as stutter. Multi-gpu setups are a different thing.

sorry for this off-topic remark.

I'll post a pic when I build in the watercooling! ;P


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> Haha I've had a lot of cards in the past but I don't 'miss' any of them since the card I replace them with is always faster.



Lol. I have been think about replace my ATI 7770 to Geforce SLI since it have good directX for autoCAD.  Or a laptop with SLI GT 650.


----------



## PCunicorn

salvage-this said:


> He didn't mean it like that.  He means that 70-80 is over the target 60.  It's not decent performance, it's good performance.



Yeah, anything over 30 is decent, anything over 50 or 60 is great.


----------



## Toast

Okay, I see what you're saying now. I was just assuming the opposite of what you were saying. It's hard to hear the tone people are using online, haha.


----------



## G80FTW

Toast said:


> It isn't? Because, in the real world, anything above 30fps IS perfectly playable. I'd say 70-80fps is decent.



Glad Im not the only one who thinks so.

And Id say 70-80fps the graphics card is hardly trying


----------



## spirit

Jamebonds1 said:


> Lol. I have been think about replace my ATI 7770 to Geforce SLI since it have good directX for autoCAD.  Or a laptop with SLI GT 650.



I think what you mean is your CAD software can use CUDA on the NVIDIA cards, not DirectX?


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

Now in tower form with 5770 and 530w raidmax psu. I replaced my athlon x4 rig power supply with a cx430.   












[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## PCunicorn

Beast tower hyper threaded.


----------



## G80FTW

Speaking of old computers:

This is our familys first PC. We werent rich enough to afford one in the 80s or 90s, but in 2000 we got this HP complete with an 800mhz P3, and later upgraded with a radeon X1050 256MB card and the ever popular dial up modem card!  I salvaged the PC for some reason. I cant seem to throw old computers away..... a whole room full of these old things.


----------



## spirit

Hyper-Threaded said:


> Now in tower form with 5770 and 530w raidmax psu. I replaced my athlon x4 rig power supply with a cx430.


ATI Evergreen/5xxx series own! 

(and I'm not saying that because I have a 5870, right?  )


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> I think what you mean is your CAD software can use CUDA on the NVIDIA cards, not DirectX?



Some program use CUDA, yes.  DirectX are also used by AutoCAD, but it is most stress even on non workstation grade video card.  OpenGL are not used in many other CAD program as i noticed.


----------



## linkin

New desk layout


----------



## PCunicorn

Interesting place for a case, but still very nice setup.


----------



## linkin

PCunicorn said:


> Interesting place for a case, but still very nice setup.



My baby deserves better than the floor.


----------



## G80FTW

linkin said:


> My baby deserves better than the floor.



I wish I could put my case on my desk. I have a very large desk, but my case would take up all my work space. Its a monster. So it stays on the floor gathering dust  .


----------



## Jamebonds1

G80FTW said:


> I wish I could put my case on my desk. I have a very large desk, but my case would take up all my work space. Its a monster. So it stays on the floor gathering dust  .



Here is good tip.  You can getting plywood from store then build it by about 3 inch height.  That's what I did except I used paper.  I'm going to build it soon as it is summer.


----------



## spirit

G80FTW said:


> I wish I could put my case on my desk. I have a very large desk, but my case would take up all my work space. Its a monster. So it stays on the floor gathering dust  .



Same here unfortunately. 

My desk is relatively large, but if I put my case on it (and it's only a midi-tower), it just looks so stupid and there's little room left.

@linkin, nice setup! :good:


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## Jamebonds1

linkin said:


> New desk layout



I'm not sure how I noticed but you have custom build keyboard?


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## Jamebonds1

wolfeking said:


> no. He has a standard filco mechanical keyboard with special keycaps. :/ *research next time*



Ah I see it, my bad.  But still it look like as it almost alike to custom keyboard.  Hard to read without close up .


----------



## 87dtna

wolfeking said:


> Killer setup. But one question, what book is that under the LCD?




I can barely make it out, but it looks like Albert Seaton: The horsemen of the steppes.

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/2681564-horsemen-of-the-steppes


----------



## linkin

87dtna said:


> I can barely make it out, but it looks like Albert Seaton: The horsemen of the steppes.
> 
> http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/2681564-horsemen-of-the-steppes



Correct.

The other book is jack london - the sea wolf


----------



## Jamebonds1

wolfeking said:


> ? It may be easier for everyone, if you stick to your first language and enter that into a translator and post the translated text here. Sorry to say, but your english is not very good at all.



My first language is American Sign Language remember?


----------



## G80FTW

wolfeking said:


> What is your desk made of? If wood, then it is a simple matter to elevate the computer a bit on a homemade stand attached to the desk. Really all you need are a single 2x12 (just easier to use than several smaller boards) of about 6ft or so, a few screws, and a drill.   Just assemble them to your acceptable height in an L pattern.



My desk, if I am not mistaken, is made of solid oak. I am by no means a wood expert, but the wood used to make this desk is solid, sturdy, and ultra heavy. My step-dad bought it years and years ago and paid over $5k for it. What you see now in the post your room thread is only half of the desk. I dont like putting together the whole desk as it is way too large to be conventional I just like the wrap around part.  

I will probably keep my PC on the floor for now until I think of something clever. I am going to invest in water cooling for my next build so hopefully dust wont be as big of an issue then and it will make overclocking alot easier than dragging out big fans to keep temps down. I have yet to wander into the realm of water cooling so I think its about time. It seems processors these days are using less power but running much hotter having more cores and what not, that even aftermarket air cooling wont allow for good overclocking. 

And Im tired of my PC turning my room into a sauna. Hopefully water cooling will help from burning up my room as well.

As for what james was saying. It sounds like, and judging from his picture, he is talking about building a plywood platform lifted 3 inches up off the floor. I have a wood floor so probably wouldnt make a difference for me, and plywood wont support the weight of my case anyway. It weighs roughly 45-50 lbs.


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## G80FTW

wolfeking said:


> Sorry to say there, but watercooling will  not help the ambient, unless you mount the radiator external to the room. It will actually increase the temp more, as it removes more heat from the components, and vents it out the radiator.
> 
> @James
> I did not know that. But in any case, you should be able to handle your english even better then. Please at least try to improve your english, it will help everyone you attempt to help.



I could PROBABLY make a hole in my floor to funnel out the air from a radiator....  kinda like a reverse vent.  Maybe make 2 small holes and have one funneling air IN during the winter time.  It would be an epic cooling setup I would imagine.  I have it pictured in my head just epicness.  Under my floor is a crawl space fyi so its pretty much the same temp as outside, slightly warmer with the furnace during the winter though but def cooler than inside. Probably would need some kind of moisture filter if I build an intake as it tends to flood under my house and even with the sump pump pumping the water out Im sure its moist as all hell down there.


----------



## Toast

Still rocking my Compaq CQ-60-419WM with an OCZ Vertex 2 Drive -_- I NEED MY MOTHERBOARD REPLACEMENT.


----------



## Kornowski

wolfeking said:


> @James
> Please at least try to improve your english, it will help everyone you attempt to help.



James, don't abide with this dude, do what you want.


----------



## Toast

Here comes the fight. Any minute now.


----------



## bconover93




----------



## Darren

HOLY RESOLUTION BATMAN!! 


Nice M50's Limited Edition

And wolfe, are you really going to criticize the guy's English? Give him a break. I can almost always understand him and you're not exactly perfect either. None of us are.


----------



## Jamebonds1

My goodness.  Please, please not let be there fight over my poorly English.  Not that I hate, dislike or unforgivable, but I care.  I only say this because I want this fight stop right there.  It is hurt.  Can we doing posting picture of PC instead of fighting?


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## spirit

@bconover, holy resolution! 

Looks like you've got yourself a nice case, but I'd probably advise getting a power supply with the 6-pin PCI Express plugs on it already so you don't have to use those molex adapters. It'd look better and improve your cable management too!


----------



## 87dtna

Can't even view the whole thing on a 1440p monitor lol.


----------



## WeatherMan

Maybe that's because it's a 3264 x 2448 pixel image


----------



## Toast

Maybe also work on the cable management. Such a nice case, but the wiring kind of ruins it for me. Specs?


----------



## salvage-this

Yeah it seems kinda weird.  it looks like he has molex to 6 pin PCI-e adapters powering the GPU.  

Also let that thing breathe!  Don't hide it behind the desk where it will be kicked!


----------



## FuryRosewood

spirit said:


> @bconover, holy resolution!
> 
> Looks like you've got yourself a nice case, but I'd probably advise getting a power supply with the 6-pin PCI Express plugs on it already so you don't have to use those molex adapters. It'd look better and improve your cable management too!



This is why i use dropbox, inspect the way the images look, then crop as needed 

Even if i use that same link, i can crop the picture, and the public link remains the same, to the original file, that is now smaller.

and the poster of that big image has a corsair HX650 PSU, the skinny cables tipped me off, they just need to find the PCI-e modular cables and plug them instead of using the molexes...


----------



## bconover93

Toast said:


> Maybe also work on the cable management. Such a nice case, but the wiring kind of ruins it for me. Specs?


pics are resized.

yeah, I'll move around the wires when I get some time.
here's the specs
http://pcpartpicker.com/b/BA0
OC'd the cpu to 4.6 ghz


----------



## bconover93

salvage-this said:


> Yeah it seems kinda weird.  it looks like he has molex to 6 pin PCI-e adapters powering the GPU.
> 
> Also let that thing breathe!  Don't hide it behind the desk where it will be kicked!



plenty of foot room. 

and in a 12'x24' dorm room (with a fridge, bed tv, etc), every square inch counts.


----------



## FuryRosewood

Yea it has a Corsair HX 650 PSU, change what cables you are using with your graphics card, i believe it should have enough PCI-e power connectors for it.


----------



## bconover93

FuryRosewood said:


> Yea it has a Corsair HX 650 PSU, change what cables you are using with your graphics card, i believe it should have enough PCI-e power connectors for it.



cleaned up the cabes a bit and connected it with the pci-e ones. looks a lot better.

only zip ties I had laying around were white. so I'll probably redo it after I grab some black ones from the store sometime.





also just noticed that colorful audio cable. I'll toss some electrical tape on that too.


----------



## spirit

Route the cables for the graphics card behind the motherboard tray like the rest of the cables if you can.

Looks better now though.


----------



## salvage-this

as long as there is some room under the PC turn the PSU over and let it take in cold air from the floor.  It should have a vent below it.


----------



## bconover93

spirit said:


> Route the cables for the graphics card behind the motherboard tray like the rest of the cables if you can.
> 
> Looks better now though.



the cables aren't long enough. so this looked better than dangling them under the card.


----------



## martinhersey

*Reply to SmileMan*

Looks good! Impressive. Here we have our worship of machines!


----------



## Shane

@bconover93

Might i recommend getting a Scythe "NINJA WIRE" to sort out that graphics cards sag. 

They're cheap and work really well.


----------



## Toast

Finally got my damn system up and running again after two weeks. Felt pretty horrible while I was waiting for the replacement, haha. My laptop sucks. I had a revision 3.0 of the mobo, and they sent me a 1.1 saying there was "physical damage." Whatever, I didn't feel like arguing about it. The only real difference is the bios, anyway. (uefi) 

OC'd the ram to 2133 and the processor to 4.7 at 1.4 volts. Temps are a little high so I'm going to push it up to 4.8 at 1.4 to get more for my money. Let's see if it stays stable.


----------



## Virssagòn

martinhersey said:


> Looks good! Impressive. Here we have our worship of machines!



ty! Show us your pc!


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

I was thinking why do I have a second gaming pc with a crappy pentium D and gateway motherboard, and a music pc with a nice motherboard, pentium duel core overclockable, and 500 gig Hdd. So I merged them. Will be hooked to a 1080p 46in flatscreen TV soon and a stereo system in living room.  

Pentium Duel core e2180 
Biostar g41 mobo 
x2 Western Digital 500gig hdds 
2gb ddr2 ram 
radeon hd 5770 1gb ddr5 
Raidmax 530w  
2x dvd dl burners 
And windows 7 x86 
All smashed it a 2005 dell optiplex 170 case. I tried with cable management but thats a lot of computer and not lotta case.


----------



## Toast

Epic media center PC! I love it.


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

Toast said:


> Epic media center PC! I love it.



Thanks, not to shabby for being built with spare parts.


----------



## Virssagòn

Hyper-Threaded said:


> Thanks, not to shabby for being built with spare parts.



I'm really thinking who has got the best one of us .

Mine:



> My athlon rig for now, my hd6870 will be gone this evening, so have a last look on it here and now!
> 
> specs:
> -athlon 64 X2 5000+ @ 3.13ghz
> -XFX HD6870 @ stock
> -Sharkoon WPM500
> -hewlett packard vectra VL case (my very old server case, had to find a case where the mobo fit in )
> -Custom cooling with aquarium filter and cheep waterblock from ebay (+ bottle destilled water)
> -ASUS M3A79-T
> -4GB DDR2 (2x2gb) ADATA vitesta extreme 800+ @800mhz
> -4GB DDR2 (2x2gb) Apacer 667mhz @800mhz
> -Seagate 7200RPM 250Gb (old HDD)
> 
> How you like it?  Old stuff made a maf nice riggy!
> sorry again for cable management



I think I win in terms of value, my mobo, psu , gpu, (cooler in total maybe) and ram cost more.
But in terms of performance?
Plz, run the valley benchmark  (connect a 1080p screen if you have it.)

Do you have 64bit installed? Run black hole v4.2 beta to see or your processing power is more or not


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

SmileMan said:


> I'm really thinking who has got the best one of us .
> 
> Mine:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I win in terms of value, my mobo, psu , gpu, (cooler in total maybe) and ram cost more.
> But in terms of performance?
> Plz, run the valley benchmark  (connect a 1080p screen if you have it.)
> 
> Do you have 64bit installed? Run black hole v4.2 beta to see or your processing power is more or not



Sorry it is 32bit. Yea yours is stronger in everything but storage and maybe cpu. I can overclock, mine is at 2ghz now. I can do superpi.


----------



## Virssagòn

Hyper-Threaded said:


> Sorry it is 32bit. Yea yours is stronger in everything but storage and maybe cpu. I can overclock, mine is at 2ghz now. I can do superpi.



Try it out! I'll try it with mine


----------



## Jamebonds1

This is my new Creative Xtreme.  Replaced sound onboard.


----------



## salvage-this

How do you like it?  I just got a Xonar DX for my system.


----------



## Jamebonds1

salvage-this said:


> How do you like it?  I just got a Xonar DX for my system.



It is pretty great and smooth music.  Good for 200 watt speaker


----------



## Shane

Jamebonds1 said:


> This is my new Creative Xtreme.  Replaced sound onboard.



I had the XFI extreme audio and it was a fab little card,for the price the sound quality was really good...it was just the drivers that kept letting me down.

This was a few years back though,So hopefully by now they should have sorted the drivers out!


----------



## Jamebonds1

Nevakonaza said:


> I had the XFI extreme audio and it was a fab little card,for the price the sound quality was really good...it was just the drivers that kept letting me down.
> 
> This was a few years back though,So hopefully by now they should have sorted the drivers out!



Yeah it getting better and better. There is reason why update is important.  It is stable right now or at least.  You have to turn off 3D CMSS for headphone if it is not 5.1 speaker support and 2.1 speaker.  It will confuse.  Also turn off X-Fi is not always need, great for mp3 file.  Also lowest Hz is need to make it stable.  44 KHz is stable right now for most video game for all of sound card type.


----------



## Gooberman

NZXT Phantom is a nice case but is a pain to move around which I do so I replaced it with the Corsair C70. I do like the handles 





















I'm going to use the Phantom with my server computer because I don't plan on moving that at all


----------



## Toast

Nice! Looks a bit sloppy, though


----------



## Gooberman

Well i would rather see if i ruined anything then focus on cable management right away lol


----------



## PCunicorn

Nice gooberman, wouldn't mind that case myself


----------



## Toast

Ah, I was assuming it was your final build.


----------



## Kornowski

Finally got a recent picture


----------



## spirit

The LED lighting looks awesome! Nice lookin' rig there! :good:


----------



## Kornowski

spirit said:


> The LED lighting looks awesome! Nice lookin' rig there! :good:



Thanks, man. Looks better when the side is on because they're all stuck to it.


----------



## PCunicorn

Here AMDazing is so far


----------



## M1kkelZR

I like the case, looks sleek and awesome. Might find a case like that soon, would be sick for lan's etc


----------



## Toast

Here's my baby 




































Specs in my sig


----------



## Ankur

The build looks stunning Toast.


----------



## WeatherMan

Get rid of that damn PSU already!


----------



## Virssagòn

Just putting in a small radiator of a car or something in my old Athlon rig. Lets see how it performs with some fans on it to cool.


----------



## Toast

lol! yeah yeah, I just bought a brand new phone so I'm pretty tight on cash. The PSU does need to go, though.

And it should perform pretty well. I have my 8350 overclocked to 4.5 and it wasn't reaching 60 under load. Just get the biggest rad possible.


----------



## Virssagòn

You don't getting it, that radiator is just an iron block I found on my grannies attic, so air will help, but not much. I'm making it all from scratch, but it will cool enough I think.
The Athlon has a wall at 3.25GHz.. it reached 29-30 degrees after long load, pure attached at the tab ;P


----------



## Toast

Well an iron block isn't exactly a radiator..


----------



## Calin




----------



## PCunicorn

CalinXP said:


>



Is the sidepanel missing or just off? Personally I would have bought a case before a cpu cooler if all those drive bay covers are missing.


----------



## Calin

PCunicorn said:


> Is the sidepanel missing or just off? Personally I would have bought a case before a cpu cooler if all those drive bay covers are missing.


It's off.
Also do you know the model of that case?


----------



## PCunicorn

CalinXP said:


> It's off.
> Also do you know the model of that case?



Okay, and no.


----------



## Calin

PCunicorn said:


> and no.



No problem then


----------



## 87dtna

Personally I would move the drive bay covers down and install 2 DVD drives...or atleast 1 DVD drive and a card reader.  But thats me.


----------



## G25r8cer

G25 here. Haven't been on the forum in a while and decided to participate and rejoin the forum. Since, I have changed my desk up a bit, painted I/o covers and front intake grill White. Also placed some Rockauto.com magnets on the side. I am still a casual/average pc user so, my desk is a mess but, it works great for me. Also, glued a 4 port usb hub to my desk for easy usb access. 

Nothing major here but, thought i'd share

Crappy cell phone camera and messy desk. Oh well you get the idea. Specs in signature!













Previous race sim setup


----------



## CdnAudiophile

My new GTX780:







700D:





600T:





Both(for the naysayers):





And a shot of my triple 46"s (don't mind the wires):


----------



## spirit

That's some great stuff there. :good:


----------



## CdnAudiophile

spirit said:


> That's some great stuff there. :good:



Thank you sir :good:


----------



## Jamebonds1

Holy cow! that is nice computer, speaker and three tv set! :good:

I'm jealous of your speaker


----------



## PCunicorn

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> My new GTX780:



Well, at least I have better speakers than you (and that's about all I have better then you)


----------



## CdnAudiophile

PCunicorn said:


> Well, at least I have better speakers than you (and that's about all I have better then you)



What do you have? 

That's just for my surround sound, I have a proper stereo in my office/listening room.


----------



## CdnAudiophile

Jamebonds1 said:


> Holy cow! that is nice computer, speaker and three tv set! :good:
> 
> I'm jealous of your speaker



Thanks, the speakers are Mordant Short Aviano's. I do not have the complete set so I plan to switch all of them out to Totem Tribe 1 speakers down the road.


----------



## Darren

Really nice looking setups Thermal. 

You've got some serious cooling fins going on with your RAM and the cable management in both (but especially the second) is awesome!


----------



## CdnAudiophile

Denther said:


> Really nice looking setups Thermal.
> 
> You've got some serious cooling fins going on with your RAM and the cable management in both (but especially the second) is awesome!



Thanks man,  I have a new build coming soon that I am going to document all the steps of so watch out for that thread.


----------



## tremmor

Thermo. Im curious why for 3 monitors. Im asking a question and what is it good for. 
I posted a picture before. Dual 24". Im a news freak or and visit here and other forums. 
I watch the news (tv) on the other. Why do people have 3 monitors?

Nice build though. liked it.


----------



## CrazyMike

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> 700D:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 600T:



What are both computers used for? Is that really 10TB storage in the 600T? Media/Server PC maybe?

Looks amazing though. What's your personal review of the GTX780? How much did you pay?


----------



## G25r8cer

Crazy awesome setup you got there Thermal. Way more than I would ever need. Is that 2 360's?


----------



## CdnAudiophile

tremmor said:


> Thermo. Im curious why for 3 monitors. Im asking a question and what is it good for.
> I posted a picture before. Dual 24". Im a news freak or and visit here and other forums.
> I watch the news (tv) on the other. Why do people have 3 monitors?
> 
> Nice build though. liked it.



Thank you, its mostly for 3 screen gaming but it is also very useful for video editing. It's easy to find uses for all three once you start using them for awhile.



CrazyMike said:


> What are both computers used for? Is that really 10TB storage in the 600T? Media/Server PC maybe?
> 
> Looks amazing though. What's your personal review of the GTX780? How much did you pay?



Thanks, one is my main gaming rig and the other is a gaming/media setup. When I have friends over they can jump on their steam account and we can both play full screen 1080p without issue. As you can see it also has quite a bit of storage to hold the terebytes of bluray's I have.

So far the GTX780 has been working really well in triple screen. It's not getting crazy fps but staying decently in the 40-50fps range for most titles with mid to high graphics. A second card is really needed though to get the most out of three screens.

I might post some scores (graphics &cpu) soon with the current setup to compare to the new one.



G25r8cer said:


> Crazy awesome setup you got there Thermal. Way more than I would ever need. Is that 2 360's?



3 360's actually to play Forza 4! I was looking at getting a Fanetec wheel but put that on the back burner for now. I use a stock Microsoft wheel which does ok. Also my friends come over and bring their COD so we can have 3 people on live going against others at the same time. It's sometimes pretty cheap because each screen is easily viewable by the others. lol


----------



## Jamebonds1

Yes.  Triple monitor are very useful for gaming.  It is much easily to target your gun in game than dual monitor.


----------



## G25r8cer

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> 3 360's actually to play Forza 4! I was looking at getting a Fanetec wheel but put that on the back burner for now. I use a stock Microsoft wheel which does ok. Also my friends come over and bring their COD so we can have 3 people on live going against others at the same time. It's sometimes pretty cheap because each screen is easily viewable by the others. lol



Dang man! I agree triple monitors is awesome for gaming but, I don't do any of that anymore. I use to basically just do racing sim's and GTA but, that's about it. I am more of the average user now days. I would love to get back into the racing sims and get a good setup going but, at my age (22), I have other priorities right now. Mainly paying some debt off, getting my car in tip top shape then some, and saving up. My car has really been my major hobby for some time now. I am more into wrenching on cars, customizing, etc than I am computers anymore so, my pc hasn't seen much attention in a while. 

However I would love a new psu, case, and gpu so, I could get back into some gaming but, I just can't justify the cost right now. I'd rather dump it into my car to make it faster. lol


----------



## 87dtna

I've done triple screen eyefinity and it lasted about an hour.  For some games, such as maybe some driving games or RPG's, it would be great.  But for FPS games, I found myself only looking at the middle screen anyway.  But I like to play very fast paced multiplayer FPS's though.
So instead of a triple screen setup I just went with a 2560x1440 res monitor and it worked a lot better for me.


----------



## FuryRosewood

^ one high rez monitor instead of three lower. but i will admit there is a bit of a wow factor to 3


----------



## CdnAudiophile

When the three screens are 46" big, you get a much more immersive experience. It's literally almost all of your peripheral sight when played at the right distance away. Sometimes fast scenes give me a disorienting effect because it feels like you are spinning yourself.



G25r8cer said:


> Dang man! I agree triple monitors is awesome for gaming but, I don't do any of that anymore. I use to basically just do racing sim's and GTA but, that's about it. I am more of the average user now days. I would love to get back into the racing sims and get a good setup going but, at my age (22), I have other priorities right now. Mainly paying some debt off, getting my car in tip top shape then some, and saving up. My car has really been my major hobby for some time now. I am more into wrenching on cars, customizing, etc than I am computers anymore so, my pc hasn't seen much attention in a while.
> 
> However I would love a new psu, case, and gpu so, I could get back into some gaming but, I just can't justify the cost right now. I'd rather dump it into my car to make it faster. lol



It's always hard to find time to balance funds. We live in an age where there is so much crazy tech thats it's easy to get carried away. I have to watch myself because I have a headphone addiction. It's over 20 pairs at the moment and growing.

Don't worry there will be time for all the toys


----------



## PCunicorn

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> What do you have?
> 
> That's just for my surround sound, I have a proper stereo in my office/listening room.


Just kidding. I have nothing better then you  Except this!!!


----------



## spirit

Such amazing cable management and IDE disc drives are awesome! 

By the way, by connecting that hard drive to the same IDE channel/cable as that disc drive, you are slowing one of them down. I can't remember which you are slowing down (hard drive I think) but it's best to use individual cables for hard drives and disc drives.


----------



## PCunicorn

Yeah, the Slave will be slowed down, which is the HDD in my case. But I only have one IDE cable so, yeah.


----------



## spirit

Throw an SSD in that baby! 

Joking. Just in case anybody thought I was being serious.


----------



## Thanatos

God damn, thermal, do you sell meth or something? That's a crazy amount of money you've put into that setup.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Hopefuly for a month or less I will finish my NEW setup.And it will not be JUST a computer,but an entire working environment.
So once I finish that,I will show it to you guys.And it will be a video with music instead of just pictures.


----------



## spirit

Will your new setup still be running Windows XP?


----------



## G25r8cer

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> Don't worry there will be time for all the toys



Someday I will be willing and able to spend the cash on a triple monitor/screen setup. Not worth it to me currently. I have my priorities set and getting them taken care of first. 

But, what a nice setup though, for sure! :good:

My next upgrade will likely be an SSD. It may be a while but, by then they will be cheap enough/large enough for me to justify the upgrade. Then a PSU and GPU. It may be a while but, I am in no hurry at all. I still have the cockpit for my racing sim and would love to get another steering wheel setup. But, by that time there will likely be something better than the current g25/27. That or I will make my own custom setup like many other pieced together setups around.


----------



## CdnAudiophile

G25r8cer said:


> Someday I will be willing and able to spend the cash on a triple monitor/screen setup. Not worth it to me currently. I have my priorities set and getting them taken care of first.
> 
> But, what a nice setup though, for sure! :good:
> 
> My next upgrade will likely be an SSD. It may be a while but, by then they will be cheap enough/large enough for me to justify the upgrade. Then a PSU and GPU. It may be a while but, I am in no hurry at all. I still have the cockpit for my racing sim and would love to get another steering wheel setup. But, by that time there will likely be something better than the current g25/27. That or I will make my own custom setup like many other pieced together setups around.



Thanks sir.

SSD is a big performance upgrade. Night and day difference in most computers. They are getting to the <$1 per gb mark where they are really worth it.

When you are ready for a new setup you should check out Fanatec. They make some of the best rigs around.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

spirit said:


> Will your new setup still be running Windows XP?



2 main computers will still run Windows XP,but other 2 will run ANY  Windows operating system according to application testing  needs.Sometimes it will be Windows 98,sometimes Windows 8,sometimes  Windows Vista,sometimes Windows 7 and so on...depending on which  operating systems I will test my software before selling it.
But anyway...OS will not be the main thing lol.That's just the  software.I am actually updating my entire working environment  (software,hardware,room area,lights and so on...) by turning it into a  main room of the main data complex center called UAC which stands for  the User Access Commands.It's a small room which is actually going to be  a MAIN room for monitoring all the activities in the UAC data complex  center.It will look pretty cool.I have already finished the left side of  the room AND the ceiling too.From tomorrow I am starting to work on the  right side of the room which should not take me more than a week.And  finally after that I must make a new data device which is going to hold  ALL the data I EVER HAD,CURRENTLY HAVE AND WILL HAVE IN THE FUTURE.It  will be called "UAC data device".
To make the long story short,there are 3 stages I must finish including the stage 4:

STAGE 1: Order and pay for all the neccessary parts and after that wait  for them to arrive and also COMPLETELY clean the entire room working  environment. - THIS STAGE IS 100% FINISHED

STAGE 2: Clean and fix some of the devices if needed and after  that put them on the right places in the room working environment  (left,right and ceiling) and then connect them all properly so they can  work. - THIS STAGE IS 70% FINISHED AND SHOULD BE 100% FINISHED IN THE NEXT 2 WEEKS IF EVERYTHING GOES WELL

STAGE 3: Install all neccessary operating systems  and programs and also update both HDD clone data and then put them on  the UAC data device together with ALL other data. - THIS STAGE IS 0% FINISHED SINCE STAGE 2 IS STILL NOT 100% FINISHED.BUT THIS LAST STAGE 3 SHOULD NOT TAKE MORE THAN A WEEK TO FINISH SINCE IT IS ONLY A SIMPLE SOFTWARE WORK/MAINTENANCE.

STAGE 4: This is not really a stage since all the  work is finished in stage 3.This stage 4 is simply a pure fun and me  using my main UAC data complex center working environment. - THIS IS WHEN I WILL MAKE A NICE MUSIC VIDEO OF THE MAIN UAC DATA COMPLEX CENTER WORKING ENVIRONMENT AND SHOW IT TO YOU


----------



## G25r8cer

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> When you are ready for a new setup you should check out Fanatec. They make some of the best rigs around.



I have looked at fanatec before and they do make quality stuff but, just not worth it to me. Even if I do get back into race sims. I'd rather purchase a logitech and customize it. I have seen some quiet sick setups when I was into it before but, I am just not willing to go that far. Like I said I am more into my car rather than games. But, someday (maybe 10yrs from now ) I will have a nice setup.


----------



## Calin




----------



## wbt50

CalinXP said:


>



Nice Case you have there.


----------



## Calin

wbt50 said:


> Nice Case you have there.



Lol


----------



## claptonman

Gooberman said:


> NZXT Phantom is a nice case but is a pain to move around which I do so I replaced it with the Corsair C70. I do like the handles
> 
> 
> I'm going to use the Phantom with my server computer because I don't plan on moving that at all



Have the same C70, love it so, so much.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

I can't wait to finish my main UAC data complex center working environment so I can record a video and show it to you all.
I bet that nothing will be able to compete with that lol 

Today I have finally finished my second,but MAIN PC.Two more of them left and after that I must finalize my UAC data device and then spend just one more week or 2 in last STAGE 3 and I am ready to record a video and show it to you all 

CAN'T WAIT!!! 

But of course I will NOT rush anything.I will rather do it slow but GOOD 

No...not good...THE BEST! 

And in that video I will show you how things looked BEFORE (few years ago) and how they look NOW. 
And hopefuly the music I will use in the video will perfectly fit the area. 

Nah of course it will!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Wow Calin that is uh....quite a mess there.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Just bought 2 more Dell 2412m monitors today. 











Not really a new gutshot, but nothing's changed inside my case.


----------



## CdnAudiophile

Ethan3.14159 said:


> Just bought 2 more Dell 2412m monitors today.
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1013660_10151478904386725_603296656_n.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/994281_10151478904321725_1185285922_n.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Not really a new gutshot, but nothing's changed inside my case.
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/16625_10151199151721725_465673745_n.jpg[/IMG]



Very nice and clean sir :good:


----------



## Calin

My keyboard and Monitor


----------



## Ethan3.14159

CdnAudiophile said:


> Very nice and clean sir :good:


Thanks!  

Next on the list is to get a Haswell/GTX 7xx system that can really power these screens.


----------



## PCunicorn

That board lets you put 2 sticks of ram in without doing it every other slot?


----------



## voyagerfan99

PCunicorn said:


> That board lets you put 2 sticks of ram in without doing it every other slot?



Not all motherboars are configured that way. Gigabyte normally does them in close pair configuration, not spaced out like other boards. His board has a slightly newer chipset than mine, but I have the UD5 board.


----------



## PCunicorn

Oh, I did not know that.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

voyagerfan99 said:


> Not all motherboars are configured that way. Gigabyte normally does them in close pair configuration, not spaced out like other boards. His board has a slightly newer chipset than mine, but I have the UD5 board.


Actually, despite the name my board is only using the 790X chipset.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Ethan3.14159 said:


> Actually, despite the name my board is only using the 790X chipset.



I was reading your sig, so I assumed


----------



## Ethan3.14159

voyagerfan99 said:


> I was reading your sig, so I assumed


All good.  I wish I would've spent the money on 790FX chipset back in the day. Oh well.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Ethan3.14159 said:


> All good.  I wish I would've spent the money on 790FX chipset back in the day. Oh well.



Better than nothing.  I wonder why you wanted 790FX?


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Jamebonds1 said:


> Better than nothing.  I wonder why you wanted 790FX?


Back when I built the system I was going to run crossfire and the 790FX chipset has more PCI-e lanes. If I wanted to run crossfire on my current motherboard it would be x8/x8. Plus the UD5 boards have nice things like CMOS reset switch etc. Probably not a big deal in the long run.


----------



## PCunicorn

X8/x8 isn't a big difference from X16/16, you know.


----------



## claptonman

PCunicorn said:


> X8/x8 isn't a big difference from X16/16, you know.



Try running two high-end video cards with 3 monitors/1 2560x1440 monitor. The difference is huge.


----------



## PCunicorn

Okay, i remember linus did a video about that. Will watch it agian. Yeah, .1 percent difference at 1080 with 580 SLI. So you might get a 1 percent difference with multiple high resolution monitors. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFMzRZqFh-w


----------



## Ethan3.14159

PCunicorn said:


> Okay, i remember linus did a video about that. Will watch it agian. Yeah, .1 percent difference at 1080 with 580 SLI. So you might get a 1 percent difference with multiple high resolution monitors. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFMzRZqFh-w


Yeah, like I said, not a big deal really. But I am now running 5760x1200.


----------



## just a noob




----------



## claptonman

What case is that? Guessing one that has the mobo at a 180 degree angle.


----------



## just a noob

claptonman said:


> What case is that? Guessing one that has the mobo at a 180 degree angle.



raidmax vampire


----------



## claptonman




----------



## salvage-this

Nice clean build Claptonman.  Might be time to blow out the 670 

Do you keep that wrist wrest on when you are not gaming?


----------



## FuryRosewood

do you really notice a diff doing a push pull vs pull? cus i havent really with my h100, i leave one fan off so i can clean a bit easier...


----------



## salvage-this

With a thin radiator there is little difference with adding the extra fans.  I had the extra fans already so I added them to by H100.  Not really sure how much they add for cooling performance.


----------



## PCunicorn

Awesome claptoman, I envy your screen setup


----------



## Jamebonds1

Hello guy, been a while since my last time upgrade my desktop.  

I got XFX 750 watt and new antenna.  











Finally, i can put CPU power cable behind motherboard 





With thin cable, it seem to be better than my old PSU.  




I have got antenna due to steel (from my tower) has block signal between wifi and router.


----------



## CdnAudiophile

Claptoman, I had to do a double take when I saw your pics because I saw them earlier on Reddit:
http://www.reddit.com/r/CableManagement/comments/1gv8zg/my_puppyproof_desksetup/


----------



## spirit

Jamebonds1 said:


> I got XFX 750 watt and new antenna.


Nice power supply but overkill for a single 7770 isn't it?


----------



## CdnAudiophile

spirit said:


> Nice power supply but overkill for a single 7770 isn't it?



There is no such thing as an overkill PSU.


----------



## 87dtna

Says the guy with the ultimate overkill PSU rofl.  A quality 750w would run yours with plenty to spare, 850w if you wanted to be futureproof for SLI.  1200w, insane overkill....an utter waste of $200 (that PSU is $330 when a quality 850w unit is $130).

Jamebonds PC, a corsair 430w PSU would run no problem.  750w, very overkill, waste of $50.

Maybe you think having a 1200w makes you impressive, I think it makes you look like an idiot with more money than brains.


----------



## spirit

CdnAudiophile said:


> There is no such thing as an overkill PSU.


I wouldn't buy a 750W PSU if I didn't need it. Only buy what you need.


----------



## CdnAudiophile

spirit said:


> I wouldn't buy a 750W PSU if I didn't need it. Only buy what you need.



Why? There is maybe a $20 difference between a 650 to a 750.


----------



## spirit

CdnAudiophile said:


> Why? There is maybe a $20 difference between a 650 to a 750.



Well if the 750 was a lot more expensive than what I needed I wouldn't buy it - otherwise maybe if it was like only 10 quid more expensive.


----------



## CdnAudiophile

I say if you can afford it, go for it. Obviously it would be dumb to go throw a 1200w/1000w PSU in there but I think everything else is pretty fair game.


----------



## Jamebonds1

The reason I got 750 watt PSU is I'm going to getting GTX 680 and i7 3770k.  Going to be overclocker.  Then SLI next years.  Plus, it is fully modular and Plus 80 Gold.  Better than buy two PSU each time upgrade CPU and GPU.  This time i have single rail.   It cost about 130 dollar.


----------



## spirit

Jamebonds1 said:


> The reason I got 750 watt PSU is I'm going to getting GTX 680 and i7 3770k.  Going to be overclocker.  Then SLI next years.  Plus, it is fully modular and Plus 80 Gold.  Better than buy two PSU each time upgrade CPU and GPU.  This time i have single rail.   It cost about 130 dollar.



Ah ok I didn't realise you were thinking of upgrading.

Take it you're sticking to Ivy Bridge so you don't have to buy a new motherboard too?


----------



## claptonman

salvage-this said:


> Nice clean build Claptonman.  Might be time to blow out the 670
> 
> Do you keep that wrist wrest on when you are not gaming?


I did blow it out a little, the dust is in there good. Gonna try to clean it better later. And I do keep it on, it's not bothersome.


FuryRosewood said:


> do you really notice a diff doing a push pull vs pull? cus i havent really with my h100, i leave one fan off so i can clean a bit easier...


I've always had it like that so not sure if there is a difference.


CdnAudiophile said:


> Claptoman, I had to do a double take when I saw your pics because I saw them earlier on Reddit:
> http://www.reddit.com/r/CableManagement/comments/1gv8zg/my_puppyproof_desksetup/


Haha yup, that's me.


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> Ah ok I didn't realise you were thinking of upgrading.
> 
> Take it you're sticking to Ivy Bridge so you don't have to buy a new motherboard too?



Yes.  I'm going to skip two or three gen CPU and motherboard in case if my brother have newest computer like Haswell   (we like to brag each other)

I'm not sure but isn't Ivy overclock better than Haswell?


----------



## spirit

Jamebonds1 said:


> Yes.  I'm going to skip two or three gen CPU and motherboard in case if my brother have newest computer like Haswell   (we like to brag each other)
> 
> I'm not sure but isn't Ivy overclock better than Haswell?



Sandy, Ivy and Haswell are all good overclockers.


----------



## 87dtna

CdnAudiophile said:


> Why? There is maybe a $20 difference between a 650 to a 750.



Yeah but there's a $200 difference in an 850w and 1200w


----------



## Jamebonds1

87dtna said:


> Says the guy with the ultimate overkill PSU rofl.  A quality 750w would run yours with plenty to spare, 850w if you wanted to be futureproof for SLI.  1200w, insane overkill....an utter waste of $200 (that PSU is $330 when a quality 850w unit is $130).
> 
> Jamebonds PC, a corsair 430w PSU would run no problem.  750w, very overkill, waste of $50.
> 
> Maybe you think having a 1200w makes you impressive, I think it makes you look like an idiot with more money than brains.



87dtna, please stop make false statement about me cause I never made false statement on you.  For once, I don't ask for your recommend PSU.  BTW, don't go Maxx.  

PS I think you should look back because your post are probably being ignored.  Not that I'm unforgivable and hate person, I'm just little disappoint.


----------



## CdnAudiophile

87dtna said:


> Says the guy with the ultimate overkill PSU rofl.  A quality 750w would run yours with plenty to spare, 850w if you wanted to be futureproof for SLI.  1200w, insane overkill....an utter waste of $200 (that PSU is $330 when a quality 850w unit is $130).
> 
> Jamebonds PC, a corsair 430w PSU would run no problem.  750w, very overkill, waste of $50.
> 
> Maybe you think having a 1200w makes you impressive, I think it makes you look like an idiot with more money than brains.



There are only 3 PSU's that Corsair makes that have the Link system integrated. A 760w, 860w and a 1200w. 760w/860w will not meet my future needs so I purchased a 1200w. 

I think you should do more research before calling someone an idiot because it just makes you look like one.

"Jamebonds PC, a corsair 430w PSU would run no problem. 750w, very overkill, waste of $50"

No, buying such a small PSU that gives you no overhead at all is a waste of money. If he was to upgrade, he would need to purchase a whole new PSU and would waste the money spent on such a tiny one. Getting a higher wattage PSU that runs at 50% is much better then a cheaper one running at 90%. The money saving will be with the bigger one as it will be running in the sweet spot of efficiency.


----------



## 87dtna

CdnAudiophile said:


> There are only 3 PSU's that Corsair makes that have the Link system integrated. A 760w, 860w and a 1200w. 760w/860w will not meet my future needs so I purchased a 1200w.



I already stated that an 850w would be able to handle SLI on your setup, so what other upgrades are you talking about?  

The 860w is $230, so even if you still wanted the Link system it's still $100 of waste going to a 1200w.



CdnAudiophile said:


> I think you should do more research before calling someone an idiot because it just makes you look like one.
> .



Nah still looks like it's you


----------



## CdnAudiophile

I'm not sure what I did to you but your hostility is uncalled for.

You don't know what I have planned for my upcoming build yet you call me an idiot...

Also I'm not sure why you are so adamant about an extra $50 or $100 spent on a PSU. It's just a tiny fraction of the cost of the total build especially when everything else is high end. If I was to buy a 860w it would be almost near full load when gaming. That is not efficient and actually cost's money as electricity is going to waste.


----------



## 87dtna

CdnAudiophile said:


> I'm not sure what I did to you but your hostility is uncalled for.



You made this false statement-



CdnAudiophile said:


> There is no such thing as an overkill PSU.



Just because you have more money than brains doesn't mean you need to make false statements.




CdnAudiophile said:


> You don't know what I have planned for my upcoming build yet you call me an idiot...



I already asked what it was and you refuse to tell apparently.  Most likely because an 860w would still easily power it with no problems.



CdnAudiophile said:


> Also I'm not sure why you are so adamant about an extra $50 or $100 spent on a PSU. It's just a tiny fraction of the cost of the total build especially when everything else is high end.




It's not $50 or $100, it's $100.  And honestly you spent an another $100 just to have this corsair link system.  A normal quality 850w unit is in the $130 range, $200 less than you spent.




CdnAudiophile said:


> If I was to buy a 860w it would be almost near full load when gaming. That is not efficient and actually cost's money as electricity is going to waste. .



haha not even close.  Right now even a quality 500w unit could power your rig while gaming, but yes it would be maxxed (not dangerously, just maxxed).  850w is way plenty for even SLI 780's, there's plenty left.

You're CPU will never pull full load while gaming, it would likely pull 100w max (even though Prime95 would likely make it pull 200w).  SLI 780's even overclocked will around 500w peak, and thats actually benching with both GPU's at 100% all the time, gaming would never even actually pull 400w.

So, while gaming, SLI 780's with an I7 920 at 4.2ghz would be pulling an average of 500w from the 12v rail.  Plenty good in the ''sweet spot'' of efficiency on an 850w PSU.  Once again, this is SLI 780's not even your current setup with a single 780.

In conclusion, 1200w PSU, insanely ridiculous overkill.  Your statement is false.  Have a nice day.


----------



## WeatherMan

CdnAudiophile said:


> I'm not sure what I did to you but your hostility is uncalled for.
> 
> You don't know what I have planned for my upcoming build yet you call me an idiot...
> 
> Also I'm not sure why you are so adamant about an extra $50 or $100 spent on a PSU. It's just a tiny fraction of the cost of the total build especially when everything else is high end. *If I was to buy a 860w it would be almost near full load when gaming. That is not efficient and actually cost's money as electricity is going to waste.*



LOL. The higher the load on a PSU the more efficient it is.

You're probably pulling say 900-950w from the wall running at full load on a 860w unit.

The efficiency of running a 1200w unit at 900w is more 950w - 1kw, depending on the unit.

It's only 50w yes, but your logic is _backwards _


----------



## FuryRosewood

yep that is how efficiency works...


----------



## CdnAudiophile

87dtna said:


> You made this false statement-
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you have more money than brains doesn't mean you need to make false statements.



And that gives you the right to be hostile.... you must be an awesome person in life to talk to...





87dtna said:


> I already asked what it was and you refuse to tell apparently.  Most likely because an 860w would still easily power it with no problems.



I want to make a worklog thread and want it to be unknown until I do. I will say that the computer will have 2 480's, 1 360 and 1 280 rad in the case. Again you make claims without having any clue of what I plan...




87dtna said:


> It's not $50 or $100, it's $100.  And honestly you spent an another $100 just to have this corsair link system.  A normal quality 850w unit is in the $130 range, $200 less than you spent.
> 
> 
> haha not even close.  Right now even a quality 500w unit could power your rig while gaming, but yes it would be maxxed (not dangerously, just maxxed).  850w is way plenty for even SLI 780's, there's plenty left.



You like to make up facts. Where are you getting this information from? Tweaktown actually has real numbers unlike you. Here Sli'd titans on a normal setup are pulling 782w's. That is way too close plus everything else I will have will put it much over 860w. Link here




87dtna said:


> You're CPU will never pull full load while gaming, it would likely pull 100w max (even though Prime95 would likely make it pull 200w).  SLI 780's even overclocked will around 500w peak, and thats actually benching with both GPU's at 100% all the time, gaming would never even actually pull 400w.
> 
> So, while gaming, SLI 780's with an I7 920 at 4.2ghz would be pulling an average of 500w from the 12v rail.  Plenty good in the ''sweet spot'' of efficiency on an 850w PSU.  Once again, this is SLI 780's not even your current setup with a single 780.
> 
> In conclusion, 1200w PSU, insanely ridiculous overkill.  Your statement is false.  Have a nice day.



See above, and I hope you have a nice day too.


----------



## CdnAudiophile

WeatherMan said:


> LOL. The higher the load on a PSU the more efficient it is.
> 
> You're probably pulling say 900-950w from the wall running at full load on a 860w unit.
> 
> The efficiency of running a 1200w unit at 900w is more 950w - 1kw, depending on the unit.
> 
> It's only 50w yes, but your logic is _backwards _



Please do your research....

800w load on a 860w PSU is only 92% efficient : Corsair AX860i

While with the 1200W that I have with an 800w load is almost 93% efficient:
Corsair AX1200i

Also I don't think you ever have taken any electrical classes as nothing is most efficient under full load when dealing with electricity. As you can see from those charts the PSU's are most efficient at the 50 to 60% range.


----------



## FuryRosewood

This is about computer pictures, not a flamewar, if you want to argue with eachother, take it to PMs.


----------



## CdnAudiophile

Nope, just correcting false information. I'd like it be public so others know.


----------



## 87dtna

CdnAudiophile said:


> You like to make up facts. Where are you getting this information from? Tweaktown actually has real numbers unlike you. Here Sli'd titans on a normal setup are pulling 782w's. That is way too close plus everything else I will have will put it much over 860w. Link here
> .



No made up facts at all.  gtx 780 SLI consumes 440w under FULL 100% load-

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_780_sli_review,4.html

My figures of 500w average draw on the 12v rail while gaming is probably high if anything.  They measured 544w entire PC at the wall, again with 100% load with a synthetic bench thats not real world gaming.

And actually, these figures are high because they were measured at the wall.  Actual draw from PSU will be less because of PSU efficiency.  If they were using a PSU thats 90% efficient, thats nearly exactly 500w draw for 2 way SLI as a PEAK from the PSU for the entire system.  



CdnAudiophile said:


> Please do your research....
> 
> 800w load on a 860w PSU is only 92% efficient : Corsair AX860i
> 
> While with the 1200W that I have with an 800w load is almost 93% efficient:
> Corsair AX1200i
> .



Holy crap man 1% more efficient, I was totally wrong and you really schooled us there.  That'll probably be about 50 cents more a month on the electric bill, $6 a year.  That was totally worth that extra $100 on that PSU, you'll have it payed off in only 16 years.


----------



## CdnAudiophile

87dtna said:


> No made up facts at all.  gtx 780 SLI consumes 440w under FULL 100% load-
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_780_sli_review,4.html
> 
> My figures of 500w average draw on the 12v rail while gaming is probably high if anything.  They measured 544w entire PC at the wall, again with 100% load with a synthetic bench thats not real world gaming.
> 
> And actually, these figures are high because they were measured at the wall.  Actual draw from PSU will be less because of PSU efficiency.  If they were using a PSU thats 90% efficient, thats nearly exactly 500w draw for 2 way SLI as a PEAK from the PSU for the entire system.



From the article you linked:
"Above, a chart of relative power consumption. Again the Wattage shown is the card with the GPU(s) stressed 100%, showing only the peak GPU power draw, not the power consumption of the entire PC and not the average gaming power consumption."

The 2 cards by themselves are 500w's, add a highly OC'd CPU, tons of fans, OC's on the GPU's, drives and you are way over the amount a 850w can take.

I also do alot of benchmarking as a hobby and the cards are always maxed 100% in the test's. To not compensate for full load is just plain stupid.



87dtna said:


> Holy crap man 1% more efficient, I was totally wrong and you really schooled us there.  That'll probably be about 50 cents more a month on the electric bill, $6 a year.  That was totally worth that extra $100 on that PSU, you'll have it payed off in only 16 years.



So you cry bloody murder when you think I am stating something incorrect and when I prove the statement wrong you say "whatever"... Also that comparison was of a very, very efficient 860w PSU. If I compared it to the 850w you think I should get that margin would be much greater. All I was debunking was the statement that a 1200w PSU was less efficient then a 860w.

I am done talking to you, I have already wasted too much of my time.


----------



## 87dtna

CdnAudiophile said:


> From the article you linked:
> "Above, a chart of relative power consumption. Again the Wattage shown is the card with the GPU(s) stressed 100%, showing only the peak GPU power draw, not the power consumption of the entire PC and not the average gaming power consumption.
> .



Yeah and?  I've already compensated for that.



CdnAudiophile said:


> The 2 cards by themselves are 500w's, add a highly OC'd CPU, tons of fans, OC's on the GPU's, drives and you are way over the amount a 850w can take.
> .



Wow you cannot read at all.  SLI 780's pulls 440w at peak 100% load, and that still doesn't compensate for PSU efficiency so the draw at the actual PSU is still closer to 400w....just for the cards.

I've already stated that your ''highly overclocked CPU'' would be drawing 100w while gaming most likely.  It may draw 200w with just the CPU stressed at 100%, but no game or bench would ever stress it that high at the same time the GPU's were being stressed.



CdnAudiophile said:


> I also do alot of benchmarking as a hobby and the cards are always maxed 100% in the test's. To not compensate for full load is just plain stupid.
> .



lol a lot of benching with an I7 920, sure.  My left pinky has done more benching than you have.  But anyway, as stated the 860w psu would have plenty compensated for even full load of everything, which would never happen.

Even if you stressed the GPU's and CPU's to 100% at the same time, thats 600 even call it 650w.  Add 50w to run the motherboard, so you're at 700w on the 12v rail.   Add even a ridiculous 100w for overclocking and thats 800w, not a problem at all for the 860w PSU.



CdnAudiophile said:


> So you cry bloody murder when you think I am stating something incorrect and when I prove the statement wrong you say "whatever"... Also that comparison was of a very, very efficient 860w PSU. If I compared it to the 850w you think I should get that margin would be much greater. All I was debunking was the statement that a 1200w PSU was less efficient then a 860w.
> .



What are you talking about?  I didn't say whatever, my point was the difference was so minuscule it was ridiculous for you to even say your reasoning for getting the bigger PSU.  Do you really think you were proved right?  1% difference of efficiency putting 800w of load on the 860w PSU VS the 1200w unit.  wow.

Even if the PSU was 85% efficient, that would probably add up about $20 a year of electric, and that is definitely a bloated figure if anything.  That would STILL take you 10 years to make up for the cost difference.





CdnAudiophile said:


> I am done talking to you, I have already wasted too much of my time. .



I wish that was true, you just keep digging yourself into a deeper hole.  The more you say, the more you get proved wrong.  lol


----------



## voyagerfan99

Okay guys if you want to argue PSU efficiency, take it somewhere else. Now get back on topic here or I'll start issuing infractions.


----------



## G25r8cer

Ya'll are crazy but, you make me laugh. Fighting about PSU's efficiency make me LMAO. I say who gives a crap! Buy what you want I don't care and neither should others. Who gives a rip about other efficiency? It's their electric bill not your's! Ah duh 

Exact reason I left this forum some time ago.


----------



## 87dtna

It's my life philosophy.


----------



## 87dtna

Alright, I'll show off some pics of my benching days.  I'm probably the only person on this forum to have a CPU over 7ghz, benched every single 4000, 5000, 6000, gtx 200, 400, 500, and 600 series card (except a 680).  Have owned and benched over 30 different motherboards, 70+ cpu's, and over a hundred graphics cards.  Have benched with Dry ice, liquid nitrogen, single stage phase, water, and high end air.  But it's cool when you guys don't think I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## spirit

^ I own that very same Sapphire HD 5870  Man I see that photo was taken nearly 3 years ago, lol.


----------



## PCunicorn

Woah, 87dtna. Why did you bench so much? Are you a Blogger or reviewer or something?


----------



## voyagerfan99

PCunicorn said:


> Woah, 87dtna. Why did you bench so much? Are you a Blogger or reviewer or something?



Some people do it because they upgrade and change components.


----------



## 87dtna

I'm on the benching team for overclockers.com and benching for points for my team on hwbot.org.



spirit said:


> ^ I own that very same Sapphire HD 5870  Man I see that photo was taken nearly 3 years ago, lol.




Yeah when a 5870 was the top AMD/ATI card 


Oh and just to throw this in there as a LOL, an 850w PSU was the largest wattage PSU I've ever used for all my benching.  When I had that tri fire 5850 setup, I was running an I7 920 at 5.1ghz for the benching.  CPU was probably pulling over 300w alone.  However with that said, the I7 980x is by far the hottest CPU I've ever used.  Once you get beyond 4.8ghz on that, it is a raging inferno.  Put it this way, even by 4.8 ghz I was seeing positive numbers on my single stage phase under load (no load is -44c average, most CPU's under load would take it to the -30's).  Had to go to LN2 to really keep it cold.


----------



## spirit

87dtna said:


> Yeah when a 5870 was the top AMD/ATI card


 Good old days. I remember when it came out I was like "I'm never gonna own one" and then on eBay about 3 years later, "oh look, 5870 for 100 quid!" *buy it now*. 

It's still a great performer.


----------



## 87dtna

Yes a 5870 can still dominate most modern games on 1080p.  It's really limited mostly by it's 1gb of Vram.


----------



## spirit

87dtna said:


> Yes a 5870 can still dominate most modern games on 1080p.  It's really limited mostly by it's 1gb of Vram.



Sadly it is.  If I had gotten the 2GB Eyefinity 6 edition I think it would still be great, but I think the Eyefinity 6 edition had Display Ports only? No DVI or HDMI.


----------



## PCunicorn

voyagerfan99 said:


> Some people do it because they upgrade and change components.



Hmm, I didn't know that


----------



## voyagerfan99

Well he doesn't need to be a blogger or reviewer to change components


----------



## PCunicorn

Well 50 gpus is a lot for a average computer builder.


----------



## 87dtna

PCunicorn said:


> Well 50 gpus is a lot for a average computer builder.



Double that for me if you count SLI/Xfire or just multiples of the same card over the years.  Heck, I've had six 9800GX2's, 4 gtx 295's, and eight 8800/9800gt's.  Thats 18 right there lol.


----------



## PCunicorn

Oh I believe you. It's just so many gpus  I am jealous


----------



## 87dtna

Let me compile a list here-

8500gt
8600gt x2
8600gts x4
8800gt x6
8800gts x4
8800gtx x2
8800 ultra x2
9400gt
9500gt
9600gt x2
9600gso
9800gt x2
9800gtx x2
9800GX2 x6
gts 240 x2 (not gt 240)
gts 250 x4
gtx 260 x2
gtx 260 c216 x2
gtx 275 x2
gtx 280
gtx 285 x2
gtx 295 x4
gts 450 x3
gtx 460 se
gtx 460 768mb x2
gtx 460 1gb x4
gtx 465
gtx 470 x2
gtx 480 x2
gtx 550 Ti
gtx 560
gtx 560 Ti x2
gtx 570 x2
gtx 580 x2
gtx 650
gtx 650 Ti
gtx 660
gtx 660 oem
gtx 660 Ti
gtx 670

There's Nvidia, actually thats 84 alone just for that if I counted right rofl.  Maybe I should compile an AMD list now.  That doesn't even include the really low end cards such as the GT 240 and gt 430/440 which I've owned some of those too.  So it's probably close to 100 GPU's just for Nvidia actually.  I really underestimated there, I guess it's just all running together for me at this point lol.


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> Sadly it is.  If I had gotten the 2GB Eyefinity 6 edition I think it would still be great, but I think the Eyefinity 6 edition had Display Ports only? No DVI or HDMI.



Some DP only video card have HDMI to DP i think.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Hey guys (and sweet girls ) I just thought I should let you know that today approximately 2 hours ago I have almost completely finished the stage 2 of my main UAC data complex center working environment room.The only thing I now need to do is to finally build the UAC data device.I have made drawings for that device last year in september while I was still in stage 1...so you can see how much work I had to do before even getting to the part of making that UAC data device lol.

Anyway...

It shouldn't take me more than 4 days (tops...it will probably be 3 days) in order to make that UAC data device.Once I FINALLY make that device,stage 2 will be OFFICIALLY FINISHED!!! AND THAT'S JUST FUC*ING GREAT!!!

And you know why ?

Because after that I can finally start AND finish the last STAGE 3 and stage 3 should not take me more than just 10 days since stage 3 is just a simple...well let's call it a...SOFTWARE STAGE in which I just need to install operating system(s),driver(s) and enhance my two XP clones which I have in 2 separate directories on ONE SINGLE old Seagate hard disk drive...WHICH WILL FINALLY BE TRANSFERED ON THE UAC DATA DEVICE TOGETHER WITH ALL OTHER DATA I HAVE PLUS MAKE A 100% FULL COPY OF ALL THE DATA AS A SAFE BACKUP...AND YES...ALL THAT WILL BE ON THAT SINGLE UAC DATA DEVICE as soon as it's finished 

And why is that good?

Because when I finally finish that stage 3 (as I am still currently in stage 2 which should be finished in the next 4 days) then I can finally make a nice music video of that main UAC data complex center working environment room and show it to you all as I have promised.


----------



## Ramodkk

My GPU history 

MX440 > 9250 > 7600GT > HD3870 > HD6850


----------



## WeatherMan

Here's mine (I think)

nVidia

FX5200
6200LE
6800GS
7600GT XT
7900GTO
8800GTS 640MB
9600GT
9800GTX+
GTX560TI 448

AMD

HD4870
HD4890
HD6870


----------



## spirit

Main systems: 6200, 8400 GS, GT 220, GTS 450, HD 3000 (onboard graphics), HD 5870, thinking about going GTX 760 possibly... 

Secondary systems: ATI X1300, X1800 XT Platinum AGP, 6600 GT AGP, 9800 GT


----------



## Virssagòn

9600GT, gt220, HD6570, HD6870, HD7950, intel HD4000, intel HD2500, ATI X300 (very old lol), 8800GT, and some in laptops (don't really know them)
These are the ones we currently have here, some years ago I didn't even know what a gpu was like xd. So I don't know what kind of gpus we have had before.


----------



## 87dtna

haha yeah when I first got into PC's like 12 years ago I had no idea you could even have an external graphics card.  It was always on the motherboard, thats just the way I thought they all were lol.


----------



## PCunicorn

spirit said:


> Main systems: 6200, 8400 GS, GT 220, GTS 450, HD 3000 (onboard graphics), HD 5870, thinking about going GTX 760 possibly...
> 
> Secondary systems: ATI X1300, X1800 XT Platinum AGP, 6600 GT AGP, 9800 GT



You left out the 2win!
Mine:
GT 240-GTX 260-SiS 6326-Radeon 9600 SE (when it comes in the mail)


----------



## 87dtna

Oh yeah actually I did forget that I had a gtx 460 2win.  Funnier part was that it was in a micro ATX build lol.


----------



## PCunicorn

My god, it's huge! And I think spirit had a 460 2win to.


----------



## spirit

PCunicorn said:


> You left out the 2win!


Never owned a 2win.

Last NVIDIA card I owned was a GTS 450.

The most powerful NVIDIA card I've personally used is still the GTX 560 Ti which I put in a customer's machine in November 2011.


----------



## PCunicorn

Oh


----------



## FuryRosewood

/me was glad to see a picture, but srsly, stop with the stupid comparisons, MOAR PICTURES!!!!1


----------



## Jamebonds1

FuryRosewood said:


> /me was glad to see a picture, but srsly, stop with the stupid comparisons, MOAR PICTURES!!!!1



Moar?  Don't you mean "more"?


----------



## claptonman

My history:

X1950 pro > 4670 AGP > 570 > 670 4GB

Kind of a big step there...


----------



## salvage-this

8400GS -> 4850 -> 6950 -> 560ti both single and SLI.


----------



## 87dtna

Ok back to MOAR pics then lol.






Then I transfered that stuff to a different case but with a 660 Ti instead of the 670 (was done benching the 670)-


----------



## 87dtna

I was into building mini ITX's for awhile, this one was fun....tiny gaming box.  The whole tower was no bigger than an ATX board, yet used a full size ATX PSU!  It was a 2500k CPU which I could overclocked to 4.0ghz at 1.15v on the stock cooler, and a 6850.  Check out how tight that sucker was in there!


----------



## 87dtna

Here's my other mini ITX build.  This was older, had an I5 750 at 3.6ghz and a gts 450 single slot card.  Not bad at the time.






ATX board laying on top lol-






And then also, some of you guys are gonna think I'm insane, but I got bored so I did a water cooled gtx 470 in my mini ITX build ROFL.  Certainly testing the limits of the Silverstone 450w sfx form factor PSU    But it held up fine!


----------



## 87dtna

My photobucket account has over 1600 photo's, you guys want me to keep going?  lol

Here's a pic of my liquid nitrogen Dewar-





Here's all my pots lol.  Koolance GPU pot, dry ice pot, Koolance V1 and Koolance V2 pots.


----------



## FuryRosewood

Aww yis.


----------



## PCunicorn

Maybe you should link to your Photobucket  I want to see the PC goodness. Or of course, just keep going on the thread if you have personal things on your Photobucket.


----------



## spirit

These are the latest of my PC - April 8th 2013. 













Ah yes and from my 'NVIDIA days' - EVGA GTS 450 SC, ASUS P7P55D-E, Core i5 760 - loved this setup. Only owned that board for a month before I upgraded to the P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3 and the i5 2500K though. (photo from Feb 2012)






And let's not forget the almighty CORE. 2. QUUUAAADDDD! lol  (August 2012) My brother is now happily using this PC. 


























You've seen it all before anyway, so I won't bore you all any more.


----------



## Virssagòn

Your only changing part in years seems to be the SSD


----------



## Virssagòn

87dtna said:


> My photobucket account has over 1600 photo's, you guys want me to keep going?  lol
> 
> Here's a pic of my liquid nitrogen Dewar-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's all my pots lol.  Koolance GPU pot, dry ice pot, Koolance V1 and Koolance V2 pots.



Nice pots, you selling them?


----------



## spirit

SmileMan said:


> Your only changing part in years seems to be the SSD



Well hang on in the past 18 months I've gotten a new CPU, cooler, two new motherboards, three new SSDs, RAM, power supply and a new graphics card... not enough new parts?


----------



## 87dtna

SmileMan said:


> Nice pots, you selling them?



Long sold, look at the dates


----------



## spirit

More Core 2 Quadness for good measure. 































That's about all the pics I've got.


----------



## 87dtna

My core 2 quad setup, back when a gtx 460 was a 3rd strongest Nvidia GPU


----------



## spirit

Nice, which Core 2 Quad?

Mine was a Q8300.


----------



## 87dtna

Quad SLI and CPU on dry ice.  This was before I got the benching station.






5770 with an 8800gts for PhysX 





Back when I was into folding, gtx 275 co-op and another gts 250.  All 3 GPU's folding, good points at the time.






9800GX2 with an 8800gts 512mb for PhysX. along with a *slight* cpu cooler upgrade 





Don't mind the cable management.  Case was crap for it, but I also wasn't nearly as concerned then as I am today with cables.


----------



## 87dtna

spirit said:


> Nice, which Core 2 Quad?
> 
> Mine was a Q8300.



Q9300 in that pic, but I've had them all except a 9550 (but a 9450 and 9650 are the same thing anyway).


----------



## 87dtna

All top hardware at the time- I5 750 at 4.2ghz, gtx 285, 2x2gb G.Skill trident DDR3-2000, and 3x ocz vertex in raid 0.





4870 xfire setup-





Again, I know cable management not that great 3-4 years ago 

So how about a newer build to show my improvement on that


----------



## FuryRosewood

Current setup I have is my top, just had enough money to do it, unfortunately i do not anymore


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

I think it's time that I finally say:

Main UAC data complex center working environment room stage 2 is completely finished!!!

Stage 1 was finished on:

Time: 23:20 
Date: 29.03.2013. 

Stage 2 is now finally completely finished on:

Time: 23:42 
Date: 02.07.2013. 


So as you can see I just finished stage 2 about an hour ago as I am writing this.The feeling was SOOOO DAMN GREAT!!!!!!!!

From tomorrow I am starting with the LAST stage 3 which should not take me more than 7 to 10 days.

And finally after those 7 to 10 days,all 3 UAC stages will be completely finished and I will finally record a nice music video and show you my ENTIRE SETUP!!!


----------



## Jamebonds1

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> I think it's time that I finally say:
> 
> Main UAC data complex center working environment room stage 2 is completely finished!!!
> 
> Stage 1 was finished on:
> 
> Time: 23:20
> Date: 29.03.2013.
> 
> Stage 2 is now finally completely finished on:
> 
> Time: 23:42
> Date: 02.07.2013.
> 
> 
> So as you can see I just finished stage 2 about an hour ago as I am writing this.The feeling was SOOOO DAMN GREAT!!!!!!!!
> 
> From tomorrow I am starting with the LAST stage 3 which should not take me more than 7 to 10 days.
> 
> And finally after those 7 to 10 days,all 3 UAC stages will be completely finished and I will finally record a nice music video and show you my ENTIRE SETUP!!!



You should post picture


----------



## FuryRosewood

I don't think non existing things can be photographed.


----------



## 87dtna

This is my current PC.


----------



## claptonman

FuryRosewood said:


> I don't think non existing things can be photographed.


lol


87dtna said:


> This is my current PC.
> [pic]
> [/URL]


Finally went to full ATX, eh? Well, I guess back to it.


----------



## FuryRosewood

I like the red and black...that looks pretty nice compared to blue/black


----------



## Gooberman

First time doing this 
I'll add a second rad and a res when I have more money lol GO H220! I'm not doing crazy overclocks so temps are fine. I hated the stock cooler on the XFX 7950, the thing sucked.


----------



## FuryRosewood

Wow, nice adaptation to the stock setup, honestly if the temps arent crazy out of control id just maybe change fans and let er run. thats a clean setup...i like it.


----------



## Gooberman

gpu's been staying around 44-45C vs 70+ so good enough lol. Haven't really tested the CPU but i really don't max it out when playing games.


----------



## FuryRosewood

I think thats very good honestly considering they are both in one loop, i wouldnt touch it.


----------



## Jamebonds1

I just ordered GTX 680 from amazon. Can't wait until I get it.  When I saw it was 300 dollar on used, I was yell "Good Deal!"  Lol.


----------



## PCunicorn

Awesome Jamebonds


----------



## FuryRosewood

Though silly question...where did you get android 5.0? most recent is 4.2.2


----------



## 87dtna

Maybe thats why it says ''coming soon'' in his sig?


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## Jamebonds1

FuryRosewood said:


> Though silly question...where did you get android 5.0? most recent is 4.2.2



It is not android version, it is size.  That is 5 inch screen.  Now that I got samsung s2.  I should remove that.


----------



## Twiki

This is my humble cube case. Showing the process of assembly.


----------



## PCunicorn

That is a cool case twiki  And nice weatherman!


----------



## Twiki

Thanks, the case was bigger than I thought it would be but I like it. It does stay cool very well.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Jamebonds1 said:


> You should post picture



Sure.I will make pictures AND a nice music video too. ^.^

Anyway I just thought that I should let you guys know how the last STAGE 3 of my main UAC data complex center working environment room is currently going:

Today I have finally completely finished my main computer 1 and from tomorrow I am starting to finish my main computer 2.After that all I have left is to erase and then format my entire UAC data device and create partitions on it.(That might take some time since it contains 10 hard disk drives and each one needs to be completely erased with KILL DISK before even making partitions and then formatting them in Disk Management).

Can't wait to finish it all!!!   
I am so damn close to the end!!!   



Cheers!


----------



## Twiki

Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Buzz1927

WeatherMan said:


>


What the hell is that table? Ugly as.. a very ugly thing!


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

Upgraded Tv setup. Netflix, and music mostly. 32in Phillips 1080p tv. Media Center rig, (pentium duel core, hd 5770 1gb, 2gb corsair ddr2, biostar g41, 750gb storage, and sound blaster audigy 2 z5). Poor Lepai 2020a+ and infinity speakers. Will soon build a stand and some floor standing tower speakers with dayton audio 8in classic woofer and dayton silk dome tweeter powered by my lafayette lr3030a receiver.


----------



## WeatherMan

Buzz1927 said:


> What the hell is that table? Ugly as.. a very ugly thing!



LOL, it's the dining table 

I take taken it over for now, my real desk is in the loft while I finish painting my room.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Hyper-Threaded said:


> Upgraded Tv setup. Netflix, and music mostly. 32in Phillips 1080p tv. Media Center rig, (pentium duel core, hd 5770 1gb, 2gb corsair ddr2, biostar g41, 750gb storage, and sound blaster audigy 2 z5). Poor Lepai 2020a+ and infinity speakers. Will soon build a stand and some floor standing tower speakers with dayton audio 8in classic woofer and dayton silk dome tweeter powered by my lafayette lr3030a receiver.



Wow that's a quite mess you have there lol.


----------



## skidude

Just did some major upgrades, loving the results.


----------



## salvage-this

well it is confirmed.  I am jealous.  Good work with the upgrades.


----------



## skidude

Thanks man, the two GTX 780s and the 1440p monitor is like re-discovering PC gaming.


----------



## salvage-this

I ditched 2 1080 monitors for my 1600.  Whole new experience.  For gaming I would rather have your monitor but for what I do (VMs, Linux work, CCNA practice) I am hard pressed to find a better display solution.  Now you just need to get another for even more desktop space


----------



## Jamebonds1

Check it out my new GTX 680 SC for 300 dollar


----------



## FuryRosewood

immediately out of bag onto possibly static laced blanket, perfect


----------



## Jamebonds1

FuryRosewood said:


> immediately out of bag onto possibly static laced blanket, perfect



It is not able to create static since I have no shoe and is cold in room.  Only rug could make static easy.  Believe me, I do elecortic a lot with 200 volt, 20000 volt, build mirco-controller, etc.


----------



## FuryRosewood

ive done electronics with 555s and other simple timers, im well aware how easy it is to kill something.


----------



## Jamebonds1

FuryRosewood said:


> ive done electronics with 555s and other simple timers, im well aware how easy it is to kill something.



Me too.  555 isn't only what I do.  I also type program Arduino.  You should make stun circult with 555 timer then shock Jason


----------



## FuryRosewood

uh how about i say i did and dont  would be a waste of a otherwise good 555


----------



## Jamebonds1

FuryRosewood said:


> uh how about i say i did and dont  would be a waste of a otherwise good 555



Lol.  Only problem is diode.  Otherwise it is great for charging my ultracap.  It is about 5 inch tall.


----------



## spirit

A GTX 680 with an i3! Are you going to upgrade your CPU at some point? 

And it's best not to put hardware which is electrostatic sensitive onto beds and carpets and stuff like that. Keep them in their bags when they're not in your PC or on wooden surfaces. 

I've destroyed quite a lot of things in my time due to electrostatic discharge.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Great news:

Yesterday I have FINALLY completely 100% finished my last computer.
In short...everything is now 100% finished and completely functional.
That means that STAGE 3 IS NOW FINALLY 99% DONE! 
That 1% that is left for me to do in order to finish stage 3 up to 100% is to completely erase all 10 hard disk drives in my UAC data device with Kill Disk and then create new partitions on them (one partition per drive of course) and then format them all in Disk Management. 

Anyway I have finished my LAST work up to 99% around 4:44 AM last night.After that I just went to sleep because I was SOOO tired lol.
And today when I woke up I was still in shock knowing that I have FINALLY finished stage 1 and stage 2 completely 100% and that I have finished last stage 3 up to 99% !!! 
I was happy lol  Because I have wasted MANY MANY MANY months on that lol. 

So anyway...just 1% of work left for me to do until completion (as I mentioned above) and that is going to be so damn simple since Kill Disk and Disk Management will be doing all the work on my UAC data device all by them selves WITHOUT me doing a God damn thing 
So all I now have to do to finish this LAST 1% OF WORK IS TO WAIT FOR KILL DISK AND DISK MANAGEMENT TO DO THEIR WORK 

Of course that might take a while since UAC data device contains 10 hard disk drives and each one of them is 500 GB in total capacity. 

You know...yesterday when I have finished all that around 4:44 AM,before I went to sleep,I want out on the balcony to get some fresh air and all I was just saying inside of my head was:

"Finally...finally...finally...finally...finally...finally...finally...finally..............."


So next month you can finally expect a nice music video of my entire setup.I will give you the link once I put it on youtube.
I really hope you will like it since I REALLY spent a lot of time making all that and honestly...it was a LONG ROAD.


----------



## FuryRosewood

Cool story bro.

And yea, that i3 needs a upgrade


----------



## Twiki

I can understand the long road toward building your PC though you really have a lot to do. :good:

When I built my PC it was a quick build under $200 near the end of 2012. A Celeron G540 with 4 gigs memory and recycled my 500 gig HD and DVD-RW out of my AM2-3800 PC.

While I was running the Celeron PC (works darn good for a Celeron) I was buying a part or two each month toward building a better system with better parts. You can see it in my sig. It's a sweet system and the i3 is a darn good dual core CPU that fits my usage which is light gaming and browsing the net.

EDIT: oh yeah, pic.


----------



## spirit

FuryRosewood said:


> And yea, that i3 needs a upgrade



I hope he's going to get an i5 3570K or something like that. He's got 16GB of RAM too. 

Just seems a tiny bit unbalanced at the moment.


----------



## JasonPDK

My latest build (the one in my sig):


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Twiki said:


> I can understand the long road toward building your PC though you really have a lot to do. :good:



My dear Twiki...if building a PC was the ONLY thing I was doing,I would be finished a year ago lol 
The  reason why this took me so long was because I was building an entire  small data center.Computers were just a part of the entire long process.
Not to mention that all those 4 computers (which were just 30% of the entire work) were NOT working.Why?
Because I wanted to make them from stratch...from TRASH.By trash I mean something like this:













Anyway here is why this took me so long.
Work - STAGE 1:

-I had to order online all needed hardware parts which are neccessary

-I had to order online all needed other parts which are neccessary

-I  had to take ALL parts (hardware and non hardware related) from trash  cans which other people tossed away IF they are usable or can be  repaired

-While online ordered equipment was arriving to Croatia  (which took quite a long time),I had to wash ALL hardware and non  hardware related equipment taken from the trash cans in the dishwasher  and then dry them all in a hot room under 40 degreese celsius (or  higher) for at least 10 days in a row

-While online ordered equipment was arriving to Croatia (which took quite a long time),I  had to COMPLETELY clean the entire room 100%.That includes ABSOLUTELY  EVERYTHING: floor,walls,ceiling,windows (glass),windows's frames  (plastic around the glass),shelfs,cabinets,drawers,tables,entrance  door,door knob from both sides,plastic glass above the entrance  door,trash can,chair,all tools,bags...AND A LOT MORE...BLABLABLA...
I used a vacue cleaner first on ALL that and after that I used a disinfectant  on ALL that all over again.After that I used a poison on ALL that to  kill any living bacteries (at least most of them) then I used a pure water on ALL again few days later to clear the poison and after that I used disinfectant again on ALL and finally after that I left all that to dry out for few days.
NOTE: Room was completely 100% closed during ALL this to prevent any 




   contamination that might come inside!

-As  online ordered equipment was ariving,I was putting it all in that room  approximately on those places where I was planning to put it in STAGE 2  together WITH all other equipment which I previously took from trash  cans,washed in a dishwasher and dryed them all.

-Once I had ALL  the equipment (freaking finally lol),before I was able to finish STAGE  1,I had to recheck all the equipment and calculate EXACTLY how many  power outlets I would need.This of course included properly calculating  how many extension cords I would need and how many power outlets each  one should have.And yes...this also included 2 UPS devices.

-Once I finally got all the needed extension cords (which was the last equipment I bought...finally ),the next day...STAGE 1 was finished!

Work - STAGE 2:

-In  this stage,I had a lot of work to do.The funny thing is...on the SAME  day when I started working on STAGE 2,I have twisted my anckle on my  right leg...what an irony ha?It hurted SO DAMN MUCH lol!

-I needed to open ALL packages which arrived and connect ALL the devices together properly on the proper places for them.

-I  also had to build 2 desktop computers from PURE trash which I have  collected,washed and dryed in STAGE 1.(Some older parts were ordered  online since I could not find anything in trash what would be able to do  the trick).

-I also had to build 2 laptop computers from PURE  trash which I have collected,washed and dryed in STAGE 1.(Some older  parts were ordered online since I could not find anything in trash what  would be able to do the trick).

-I also had to completely repair my cellphone.(This was the first thing I did in STAGE 2 after I have twisted my anckle lol).

-I also had to put a sign above the entrance door ON the plastic glass INSIDE the room of course.

-I  also had to put 2 digital blue led clocks on the ceiling in the middle  of the room AROUND the light bulb.I needed that since they show room  temperature and I need to know the temperature so I can approximately  know how much those 6 fans around the hard disk drives on my 2 desktop  computers need to spin in order to keep hard disk drives cool the WHOLE  time...

-After I have FINALLY FINALLY FINALLY opened ALL the  packages and all other hardware and non hardware related equipment taken  from trash,after I have connected them ALL together on proper places in  the room,after I have made sure that EVERYTHING was working  perfectly...EVERY SINGLE PEACE OF EQUIPMENT,I was then FINALLY able to  make the main UAC data device...which by the way was the LAST thing I  needed to do in order to finally finish the STAGE 2.

-After I  have made the UAC data device,I had to wait for 2 days for ALL the glue  to dry out.After that I continued to work on that device and a day  after,it was completely finished and completely functional.After  that...STAGE 2 was completely finished.

Work - STAGE 3 (final stage):

-this stage was already easier since it was ONLY the SOFTWARE section of work.So:

-I  have completely erased the hard disk drives in all 4  computers,formatted all hard disk drives in all 4 computers,installed  Windows OS on all hard disk drives in all 4 computers and then  transfered the CLONE number 2 (since I also have CLONE number 1) on ALL 4  computers.On that way I did not have to reinstall a SINGLE program and  readjust a SINGLE setting (option in OS and ALL the software).That saved  me more than a month of work.
And yes I know that everyone says that  the HDD cloned data made on one PC cannot be applied on other PCs since  they have completely different hardware and that for that reason you  will need to reinstall and readjust everything...,but I found a way to  apply a HDD cloned data (made on just ONE SINGLE PC) on ANY other PC  (desktop computer,laptop or netbook) I want and it works like a  charm...and as I said...this saved me more than a month of work.The ONLY  thing I needed to install on other 3 computers (the computers on which  the CLONE 2 was NOT originally made on of course) were the basic drivers  of course...chipset,graphics,audio,LAN and wireless LAN.

-Once I  have FINALLY FINALLY FINALLY FINALLY FINALLY done ALL that,I was happy  since I knew that I have just finished 99% of work on final STAGE 3.(I  came to that part yesterday as I already said in my previous post ).

-Now...(as I said in my previous post) only 1% of work left for me to do in order to completely finish the last STAGE 3.That 1% that is  left for me to do in order to finish stage 3 up to 100% IS to  completely erase all 10 hard disk drives in my UAC data device with Kill  Disk and then create new partitions on them (one partition per drive of  course) and then format them all in Disk Management. 
Once that is done,well...STAGE 3 will be finished 100%.And that means that ALL my work is FINALLY done 
So  as you can see...not a lot of job left for me to do except waiting for  KILL DISK and DISK MANAGEMENT to do their job while I am FINALLY taking a  rest by watching movies on TV  Huh!!! 


Well...that would be all I guess.Note that I have NOT write many other things I had to do in order to keep this post shorter.

NOTE  1: It took me good 14 months to come to this part.It will probably be  15 months in total (since month 15 already started 14 days ago lol) by  the time STAGE 3 is finished...don't blame me lol...blame KILL DISK and  DISK MANAGEMENT for being so slow lol.But I don't mind waiting for them  to finish now...since that is ALL that is left in order to finish  absolutely everything 100%!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

NOTE  2: The main UAC data complex center working environment room must  ALWAYS be completely closed (entrance door AND windows) in order to  prevent any contamination and other dirt from coming inside.

NOTE 3: No smoking (I don't smoke by the way),drinking and eating is allowed in the main UAC data complex center working environment room.

NOTE 4: Non authorized personnel CANNOT enter in the main UAC data complex center working environment room and CANNOT under any circumstances operate ANY data in the main  UAC data complex center working environment room UNLESS if they have a  valid clearance for that.And if they DO HAVE A VALID CLEARANCE,they CAN  operate the data in the main UAC data complex center working environment room BUT UNDER THE SUPERVISION OF THE UAC SOFTWARE.
Of  course by OPERATING DATA I do not mean that they must be physically IN  the room.They can also do it online from ANY other place on the planet.

NOTE 5: The entrance door of the main UAC data complex center working environment room must ALWAYS BE LOCKED.ALWAYS!NO EXCEPTIONS ARE ALLOWED!



The end.


----------



## Twiki

LOL, did I say you had a lot to do?


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> A GTX 680 with an i3! Are you going to upgrade your CPU at some point?
> 
> And it's best not to put hardware which is electrostatic sensitive onto beds and carpets and stuff like that. Keep them in their bags when they're not in your PC or on wooden surfaces.
> 
> I've destroyed quite a lot of things in my time due to electrostatic discharge.



Yes.  I'm going get i7 3770k CPU


----------



## 87dtna

STARS, wtf man why is every post by you a freakin novel?  I don't know if I've ever read an entire post by you because each one contains over a thousand words.


----------



## Twiki

I guess he likes to write.


----------



## FuryRosewood

87dtna said:


> STARS, wtf man why is every post by you a freakin novel?  I don't know if I've ever read an entire post by you because each one contains over a thousand words.



I don't read fiction. I do like science fiction though.


----------



## spirit

JasonPDK said:


> My latest build (the one in my sig):


Great stuff Jason! (I feel like I'm talking to myself now haha, my name is Jason.)

Can I ask you a question though: what's your opinion on the Z87X-UD4H? I've got a friend who is doing a new build at some point in the future and I was putting a parts list together for him from Novatech but I saw Novatech didn't stock the Z87X-OC (which is the board I wanted him to buy), so I recommend the UD4H instead. Is it a good board?


----------



## 87dtna

I like mine, the looks are great and I like the bios.  Here's a pic of my PC-


----------



## Jamebonds1

87dtna said:


> I like mine, the looks are great and I like the bios.  Here's a pic of my PC-



Thought you say 750 watt psu is overkill.


----------



## JasonPDK

spirit said:


> Great stuff Jason! (I feel like I'm talking to myself now haha, my name is Jason.)
> 
> Can I ask you a question though: what's your opinion on the Z87X-UD4H? I've got a friend who is doing a new build at some point in the future and I was putting a parts list together for him from Novatech but I saw Novatech didn't stock the Z87X-OC (which is the board I wanted him to buy), so I recommend the UD4H instead. Is it a good board?



Haha, isn't it great?  Thanks Jason! 

It's a great board, I have no complaints about it! The Z87X-OC is probably a slightly better board, but overall I'd say they're more or less equal.
And like 87dtna said, the BIOS looks great, took a while to get used to it though


----------



## spirit

Does look like a nice board. 

OK I'll stick with that recommendation, cheers guys. :good:


----------



## 87dtna

Jamebonds1 said:


> Thought you say 750 watt psu is overkill.



It is for my current setup, but I used to have an I7 860 overclocked to 4.2ghz and a gtx 295 on this PSU which consumes probably 200+ watts more than my current setup.  I saw no need to downgrade my PSU so I can keep my options open for possible SLI 670's.  But yes on my current setup even a quality 500w PSU could power it with no issues.  But SLI would add another 200 watts.  Your setup can not even SLI because of motherboard limitations, so your only options are 3770k and the 680, so yeah a 500w PSU would be enough for your setup no problem.

I'm also going back to a full water loop so thats gonna be another 50w too between the pump and fans.


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Wow that's a quite mess you have there lol.



Better? 




Soon the receiver will be on the empty shelf and two tower speakers.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Twiki said:


> LOL, did I say you had a lot to do?







87dtna said:


> STARS, wtf man why is every post by you a freakin  novel?  I don't know if I've ever read an entire post by you because  each one contains over a thousand words.


 
 Hahaha!!! 



Hyper-Threaded said:


> Better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon the receiver will be on the empty shelf and two tower speakers.



Yep. 
Just one question lol.
How on Earth are you planning to use the CD/DVD-ROM drive xD ?


----------



## spirit

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Just one question lol.
> How on Earth are you planning to use the CD/DVD-ROM drive xD ?


You can use it at 90 degrees quite alright.


----------



## turbobooster

this is my curent rig











and this the one i had before


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

spirit said:


> You can use it at 90 degrees quite alright.



Nah I don't know.They can fall very easily when you are putting them in right in the middle of tray closing and then the disk can be ruined lol.
I will never use my drives on 90 degrees lol.

Talking about 90 degrees,I have also noticed that hard disk drives last shorter when being used vertically instead of horizontally.


----------



## Geoff

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Nah I don't know.They can fall very easily when you are putting them in right in the middle of tray closing and then the disk can be ruined lol.
> I will never use my drives on 90 degrees lol.
> 
> Talking about 90 degrees,I have also noticed that hard disk drives last shorter when being used vertically instead of horizontally.


DVD tray's have small clips on the side that prevent the DVD from falling out when used at 90 degree angles, the same is done on consoles, most of which are mounted upright.


----------



## spirit

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Nah I don't know.They can fall very easily when you are putting them in right in the middle of tray closing and then the disk can be ruined lol.
> I will never use my drives on 90 degrees lol.
> 
> Talking about 90 degrees,I have also noticed that hard disk drives last shorter when being used vertically instead of horizontally.



I had a PC which was mounted at 90 degrees and the DVD drive was fine but yeah the HDD didn't last too long IIRC. Could have just been coincidence though,


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

spirit said:


> I had a PC which was mounted at 90 degrees and the DVD drive was fine but yeah the HDD didn't last too long IIRC. Could have just been coincidence though,



Both hdds, (500+250) are newer western digital, so im not worried.


----------



## spirit

Hyper-Threaded said:


> Both hdds, (500+250) are newer western digital, so im not worried.



I was talking about a system I used to own years ago. I wouldn't be worried either if I were you.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

WRXGuy1 said:


> DVD tray's have small clips on the side that prevent the DVD from falling out when used at 90 degree angles, the same is done on consoles, most of which are mounted upright.



I know.But every time when the tray STARTS CLOSING,the damn disk just falls out lol.



spirit said:


> I had a PC which was mounted at 90 degrees and the DVD drive was fine but yeah the HDD didn't last too long IIRC. Could have just been coincidence though,



Then in my case I had MANY coincidences lol.


----------



## turbobooster

my h110 is in front of my fractal desing case.
today i put 2 other fans in front, and i put the Original h110 fans at the back of the h110, so its in push-pull now











pretty happy with the cooling now.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Had order i7 3770k, can't wait until I overclock i7   Haven't overclock CPU a while!


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Jamebonds1 said:


> Haven't overclock CPU a while!



Make that two!


----------



## Jamebonds1

Just got my i7 3770k, can't wait until I rock my CPU!


----------



## PCunicorn

Rock?


----------



## Jamebonds1

PCunicorn said:


> Rock?



It mean to overclocking my CPU.  rock can be mean anything like I rock my truck (that mean I make engine rev and boost) or I rock my laser (something that I make it highest powered laser)!


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

NEWS:

As I am writing this right now,my last HDD is being erased with the Kill Disk 7.1.It should be finished for about an hour.After that I will of course need to create a new partition on it and format it in Disk Management what will take 1 and a half hours.And after I do that,I will turn off my computer and the UAC data device and after that BELIEVE IT OR NOT...THE MAIN UAC DATA COMPLEX CENTER WORKING ENVIRONMENT ROOM STAGE 3/3 IS FINALLY GOING TO BE FINISHED 100%!!!
And my dear people that means that I am completely finished with my whole work 100%!!!







So during this month or at the beginning of the next month I will do my best to make a nice music video of my small UAC data complex center working environment room and show it to you all just as I have promised. 
I really hope you will like my setup...I surely do!!! 

By the way the quality of the video might not be so super awesome because I will record the video with my crapy Toshiba camileo P-10 camera device.I don't have any better camera device at the moment so that one is my only choice lol.

After I make the video,I will also make few pictures (for those who prefer pictures over the video lol).

Now...

I am going to make 2 videos.Video 1 will show everything as fast as possible using some cool music but without explaining the details.It will be approximately 2 or 3 minutes long.
Video 2 will also show everything,but a lot slower and a lot more detailed.By A LOT MORE DETAILED I mean that I am going to explain what is used for what,all the specification details and absolutely everything else.That video will be longer...approximately 15 to 20 minutes long.It really depends since there is a lot of stuff I wanna show you and explain you lol.


So...this is it for now,but you can expect these 2 videos soon.





CHEERS!!!!!!!


----------



## Thanatos




----------



## PCunicorn

thanatos said:


>



+1


----------



## Jamebonds1

Lol.  I don't know about that but it just feeling like thing getting old, eh?


----------



## Thanatos

Jamebonds1 said:


> Lol.  I don't know about that but it just feeling get old, eh?



What.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

I can't believe I am gonna say this,but...all...3...UAC...stages...of...the...
entire...hard...work...are...finally...100%...





Everything was finished exactly on (looking from my clock):

Time: 04:48 AM
Date: 24.07.2013.

And now my dear people...I am going to...




By the way...any suggestions for the musics which I could use in the videos?


----------



## Jamebonds1

Thanatos said:


> What.



Stop it please, you're trying to make thing look bad.


----------



## spirit

STARS please post some pictures!


----------



## FuryRosewood

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> *insert simulation of that wall of text here*



Cool story Bro.



spirit said:


> STARS please post some pictures!



He would have if the thing actually existed...this is what is known as blowing alot of hot air in my neck of the woods


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

spirit said:


> STARS please post some pictures!



Sure!
Just give me some time to make videos first.I will upload them on youtube and give you the link and after that I will take pictures also!
Like I said...I will use Toshiba camileo P-10 to record videos and also use it to take pictures.
Right now I am thinking what music I should use in the videos. 



FuryRosewood said:


> Cool story Bro.
> He would have if the thing actually existed...this is what is known as blowing alot of hot air in my neck of the woods



I was ignoring you at the beginning,but now you are really starting to go on my nerves...


----------



## Twiki

Ironman.


----------



## Shane

Had to replace the Phantek fans on my cooler as dropped the one on a hard floor and it broke lol,So just shoved a couple of Noctua Fans on it. :good:


----------



## PCunicorn

Awesome  But before you buy anything else, NEW CAMERA (or better camera phone).


----------



## spirit

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Sure!
> Just give me some time to make videos first.I will upload them on youtube and give you the link and after that I will take pictures also!
> Like I said...I will use Toshiba camileo P-10 to record videos and also use it to take pictures.
> Right now I am thinking what music I should use in the videos.


Take some now and throw them up...


----------



## WeatherMan

What is this UAC data complex thing anyway STARS?

I've had a google and it showed up nothing, and Google images only show images you've referenced to on computerforum!

Is it Microsoft Windows UAC, or to do with the game DOOM?


----------



## 87dtna

660 SLI pic.  Top card is a signature 2 superclocked, lower card is a reference superclocked card.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Yeah.  What is good if you don't show us your project of UAC?


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

spirit said:


> Take some now and throw them up...



I want to make those 2 videos first.It should not take me more than 2 weeks.
After that I will post links here and also post some pictures.



WeatherMan said:


> What is this UAC data complex thing anyway STARS?
> 
> I've had a google and it showed up nothing, and Google images only show images you've referenced to on computerforum!
> 
> Is it Microsoft Windows UAC, or to do with the game DOOM?



Neither lol.
In my case UAC stands for User Access Commands.It is a simple name for the software on which I am currently working on and it is also a name for a small working environment room in which I am doing my work...the software is just a part of all the work I do there.



Jamebonds1 said:


> Yeah.  What is good if you don't show us your project of UAC?



By project do you mean "software" or "working environment room"?
Because all this time I have been working on "working environment room" which is a place in which I will do all my work from now on (including the UAC project "software").


Like I said...I finally finished everything so just give me a week or two to record the videos and take pictures.Right now I am thinking what music I should use in the videos.
I would show it to you all already,but I am just one of those people who like to make everything as best as possible before showing anything lol.That is why I always go "You will see it when it's done" approach. 

Anyway...everything will make sense once I make these 2 videos and put them on youtube.I will give you the links once I make them and upload them on youtube and also post some pictures here too.


----------



## Twiki

In due time guys. Give the guy a break.


----------



## FuryRosewood

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> I was ignoring you at the beginning,but now you are really starting to go on my nerves...



Good, now you know how it feels when I hear metric tons of hot air. Ive heard a lot of tall tales but when I see nothing, I will keep treating it as Bigfoot or the Lock Ness monster.

Nice looking setup Shane and 87, though its a shame you cant do anything with those PCI-e cables :/


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Twiki said:


> In due time guys. Give the guy a break.



Couldn't agree more lol. 



FuryRosewood said:


> Good, now you know how it feels when I hear metric tons of hot air. Ive heard a lot of tall tales but when I see nothing, I will keep treating it as Bigfoot or the Lock Ness monster.



I kinda understand you lol.
Anyway you will change your mind once I put the first video on youtube.
Just don't rush me lol.


----------



## claptonman

SLI. Time to upgrade CPU and Mobo sometime...


----------



## FuryRosewood

looks good from here...going to a 83xx?


----------



## claptonman

FuryRosewood said:


> looks good from here...going to a 83xx?



No, I think I'm gonna wait until next year with Haswell-E and DDR4.


----------



## FuryRosewood

im probably going to settle for SB-E 4930k whenever that happens, but thats a while off...the 3820 is doin pretty darn well


----------



## spirit

claptonman said:


> No, I think I'm gonna wait until next year with Haswell-E and DDR4.



Nice upgrade! Even a 4770K would be quite a big upgrade from an FX-6100.


----------



## PCunicorn

Stop. You think it's funny to make fun of FX cpus? Well its not. AMD is hurting right now, and you should just shut up and give them money.


----------



## spirit

PCunicorn said:


> Stop. You think it's funny to make fun of FX cpus? Well its not. AMD is hurting right now, and you should just shut up and give them money.



I don't mind the Vishera chips but the original Bulldozer or whatever the heck they were called chips were rubbish IMO.


----------



## PCunicorn

Well they aren't that much different, so why? Espessially in performance, vishera isn't that much better.


----------



## G25r8cer

What do you guys do with all the power you have? I just can't see myself upgrading my cpu, gpu (lack there of), or ram anytime soon. I know my psu is on its way out and I would love an ssd for fast boot times but, other than that I'll be fine for many years to come. I no longer game at all (did do race sims in the past but, that's it) or [email protected] anymore. Just curious as to what justifies your guy's constant expenses.


----------



## PCunicorn

Well you obviously aren't talking to me  I have no power  unless of course, we are in the year 2000. Then my machine is great.


----------



## claptonman

spirit said:


> I don't mind the Vishera chips but the original Bulldozer or whatever the heck they were called chips were rubbish IMO.


It holds it's own, I still play all the games at full 2560x1440, no problem. But eventually I will need some more power.


G25r8cer said:


> What do you guys do with all the power you have? I just can't see myself upgrading my cpu, gpu (lack there of), or ram anytime soon. I know my psu is on its way out and I would love an ssd for fast boot times but, other than that I'll be fine for many years to come. I no longer game at all (did do race sims in the past but, that's it) or [email protected] anymore. Just curious as to what justifies your guy's constant expenses.



It's an addiction. I actually did need the extra power because I couldn't play BF3 at 1440p, ultra settings without another card.

And I got it for $280, so I had to.

Basically, every once in a while, I'll see a deal and just get it. Spend a little here, spend a little there.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Alright everyone shut up lol!
If you think that YOUR power supply sucks then thing AGAIN.
My super old computer still uses power supply of just 115 watts!!!

LL

I bet nobody here has so weak power. 
I guess that makes me a winner. 

Lmao!


----------



## G25r8cer

My whole system including my monitor only uses 130-140watts.


----------



## 87dtna

G25r8cer said:


> My whole system including my monitor only uses 130-140watts.



lol what?  Your CPU alone pulls that much under full load.  Perhaps your system at idle uses 130w.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

87dtna said:


> lol what?  Your CPU alone pulls that much under full load.  Perhaps your system at idle uses 130w.



I agree.Looking at his specifications it is impossible that it uses so small amount of power lol.Especially when the system is being used.

Well...I guess I am still a winner


----------



## G25r8cer

87dtna said:


> lol what?  Your CPU alone pulls that much under full load.  Perhaps your system at idle uses 130w.



At idle or me just doing basic stuff it uses that. My pc never gets to full load. lol. Except when I am converting videos


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Bought a GTX 760 and 8GB DDR3 2133 GSkill Ripjaws RAM


----------



## 87dtna

Nice


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

As I was making the video which I have promised you all...

I started to wonder...

How many of you guys have a cooling system in your room?
It must be pretty warm in the room with all that stuff running.

I do have it (you will see that in the video as well)...,but do any of you have it too?


----------



## Jamebonds1

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> As I was making the video which I have promised you all...
> 
> I started to wonder...
> 
> How many of you guys have a cooling system in your room?
> It must be pretty warm in the room with all that stuff running.
> 
> I do have it (you will see that in the video as well)...,but do any of you have it too?



Star....it get really old ya know?  Please post picture or video before you keep it secret from us.


----------



## FuryRosewood

Jamebonds1 said:


> Star....it get really old ya know?  Please post picture or video before you keep it secret from us.



Agreed. Most computers nowadays wont be pumping out enough heat in a room to affect your temp considerably, so its not a concern. Pix please, stop lollygagging and dragging us along, but im kinda tired of the storytime. I still smell bigfoot here.


----------



## Jamebonds1

FuryRosewood said:


> Agreed. Most computers nowadays wont be pumping out enough heat in a room to affect your temp considerably, so its not a concern. Pix please, stop lollygagging and dragging us along, but im kinda tired of the storytime. I still smell bigfoot here.



If it is about you guy have issue between you and bigfoot, im not involve this and not a word here.  I know you're oldest than me and know better, so you two need to resolve in pm whether you had issue with.  
.


----------



## G25r8cer

Nice and clean Ethan! love it! Another CM v8 owner huh?


----------



## Ethan3.14159

G25r8cer said:


> Nice and clean Ethan! love it! Another CM v8 owner huh?


Thanks! I've had the V8 for ages now (3+ years) and it's still great. My CPU has never been over 41*C and usually sits between 24-32*C.


----------



## Ramodkk

Yeah I remember when you upgraded from your butterfly cooler


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Jamebonds1 said:


> Star....it get really old ya know?  Please post picture or video before you keep it secret from us.



Patience my friend 


Well the ONLY reason why I got the cooling system unit is because of ME  and not because of the computers lol.It's hot as hell in here during the  summer lol and I am sweating hahaha.

All my hard disk drives have their own fans anyway so cooling system unit is used to cool me lol.And ONLY me 





Cheers!


----------



## Ethan3.14159

ramodkk said:


> Yeah I remember when you upgraded from your butterfly cooler


Haha, those were the good ol' days.  I think I've still got that cooler lying around somewhere..


----------



## PCunicorn

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Patience my friend
> 
> 
> Well the ONLY reason why I got the cooling system unit is because of ME  and not because of the computers lol.It's hot as hell in here during the  summer lol and I am sweating hahaha.
> 
> All my hard disk drives have their own fans anyway so cooling system unit is used to cool me lol.And ONLY me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!



It is getting old. Posting pictures takes 2 minutes, people have reason to think you are lying/not telling the complete truth.


----------



## G25r8cer

Ethan3.14159 said:


> Thanks! I've had the V8 for ages now (3+ years) and it's still great. My CPU has never been over 41*C and usually sits between 24-32*C.



I've had mine for about that long too. Never had any issues. Just had to replace the thermal paste once and clean it every now and then. I am using shin-etsu thermal paste that I picked up on here from a user (can't remember who) a long time ago. Stuff works great! My cpu holds around 30C all the time w/ cool and quiet and power saver disabled (constant 3.2ghz).


----------



## WeatherMan

G25r8cer said:


> I've had mine for about that long too. Never had any issues. Just had to replace the thermal paste once and clean it every now and then. *I am using shin-etsu thermal paste that I picked up on here from a user (can't remember who) a long time ago*. Stuff works great! My cpu holds around 30C all the time w/ cool and quiet and power saver disabled (constant 3.2ghz).



That would be bomberboy, I remember he had 10 tubes to sell a few years ago


----------



## FuryRosewood

oh and the time frame for star's supposed unveil has come and went. i call BS


----------



## Jamebonds1

FuryRosewood said:


> oh and the time frame for star's supposed unveil has come and went. i call BS



I'm one of people


----------



## PCunicorn

Jamebonds1 said:


> I'm one of people



Me to


----------



## G25r8cer

WeatherMan said:


> That would be bomberboy, I remember he had 10 tubes to sell a few years ago




Yup that's right :good: Good memory


----------



## spirit

Yay got my Athlon 64 back! Gave it to a friend back in January but he decided it’s a piece of crap so he gave it back to me.

#NobodyCares


----------



## jamesd1981

Doesn`t look that bad jason, what are you going to use it for ?


----------



## spirit

jamesd1981 said:


> Doesn`t look that bad jason, what are you going to use it for ?



Haha I've owned it for about 2 years now. Actually my first ever post on here related to a problem with that PC: http://www.computerforum.com/200499-windows-xp-pro-sp3-installation-via-sata-drivers.html

Before I gave it to my friend in January I just used it as a test PC to try stuff out on. I gave it to my friend in January to use as a capture PC for his Xbox 360 but it wasn't powerful enough, so he gave it back to me tonight (had been sitting in his spare room since about February).

I guess I'll just use it as a test bench again.


----------



## jamesd1981

Yeah that`s what i was going to suggest using it as a testing unit for connecting suspected faulty parts to and you can use the parts in it for diagnosing faults on other systems.

An old pc can still be useful


----------



## jamesd1981




----------



## spirit

jamesd1981 said:


> Yeah that`s what i was going to suggest using it as a testing unit for connecting suspected faulty parts to and you can use the parts in it for diagnosing faults on other systems.
> 
> An old pc can still be useful



Just opened up the case, looks like we Christened it 'Geoff' on the 3rd February. 

I'll get more photos of 'Geoff' tomorrow.


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> Just opened up the case, looks like we Christened it 'Geoff' on the 3rd February.
> 
> I'll get more photos of 'Geoff' tomorrow.


Wait what? lol


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> Wait what? lol



I think he asked me when I was telling him I had a PC to give to him what manufacturer it was, and I think I said 'ah it's a custom build, probably built by a guy called Geoff' and it kinda stuck I think haha.

Not named after you.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

PCunicorn said:


> It is getting old. Posting pictures takes 2 minutes, people have reason to think you are lying/not telling the complete truth.





FuryRosewood said:


> oh and the time frame for star's supposed unveil has come and went. i call BS





Jamebonds1 said:


> I'm one of people





PCunicorn said:


> Me to



LoL you guys.
I already took the pictures.But I want to make video instead.Pictures are boring lol.
If you don't believe me then fine lol.You will once I put a video on youtube. 
These things take time lol.You cannot imaginate how much work I had to do.


----------



## Thanatos

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> LoL you guys.
> I already took the pictures.But I want to make video instead.Pictures are boring lol.
> If you don't believe me then fine lol.You will once I put a video on youtube.
> These things take time lol.You cannot imaginate how much work I had to do.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Hahaha!!!


----------



## turbobooster




----------



## spirit

^ Man I'm liking that BitFenix case a lot! :good:


----------



## turbobooster

spirit said:


> ^ Man I'm liking that BitFenix case a lot! :good:



yes me to.
i saw it on a site and looked at it on youtube, and today a bought 1.
very very nice.


----------



## spirit

turbobooster said:


> yes me to.
> i saw it on a site and looked at it on youtube, and today a bought 1.
> very very nice.



Got any shots of the inside?


----------



## PCunicorn

Yeah, do you? And I was planning to get one of those on my old build, the Bitfenix Colossus.


----------



## turbobooster

spirit said:


> Got any shots of the inside?



yes i put some pictures from the inside.
what is a bit of a shame, is that i had all the stuff first in a haf xb, but i was a little in front of my screen, so now i have a micro atx in a BIG case. lol.


----------



## turbobooster




----------



## Jamebonds1

turbobooster said:


>



Nice tower case!  What are your GHz max as you can go up to?


----------



## turbobooster

now with the new Scythe Ultra Kaze DFS123812L-3000, 120mm fans on the cooler i can go up to 4.6 stable, and 4.7/4.8 benchmark.


----------



## spirit

Looks slick!


----------



## turbobooster

thx.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

spirit said:


> Yay got my Athlon 64 back! Gave it to a friend back in January but he decided it’s a piece of crap so he gave it back to me.
> 
> #NobodyCares



I care!
(Probably because I have even bigger peace of crap lol).



turbobooster said:


>



My first thought on these kind of cases is: UNKNOWN SPACE DEVICE 
It really looks like something super advanced from another world lol.
And then you open it and see motherboard,CPU,fans,PSU...and all other things...and then you realize that it's from our world lol. 
Dammit.

I bet Pentagon together with Area 51 and maybe CIA hide something from another world.


----------



## turbobooster

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> I care!
> (Probably because I have even bigger peace of crap lol).
> 
> 
> 
> My first thought on these kind of cases is: UNKNOWN SPACE DEVICE
> It really looks like something super advanced from another world lol.
> And then you open it and see motherboard,CPU,fans,PSU...and all other things...and then you realize that it's from our world lol.
> Dammit.
> 
> I bet Pentagon together with Area 51 and maybe CIA hide something from another world.



yes its still from this world, hahaha.
and i like it, yes alot of space left, but that means also, enough room if you have to do somthing.
in time bigger mobo, and second card i think.


----------



## spirit

Received my Blu Ray Burner on Saturday and I installed it and cleaned out my system using some compressed air. I was going to take some photos of the PC on Saturday but shortly after I cleaned out the PC I had to go to hospital quite unexpectedly so I took the photos tonight cos' PCunicorn was bugging me on Steam about it. 

Obviously it's been turned on a few times since Saturday so the dust has crept back in. 

Oh by the way the Maxtor hard drive serves no purpose whatsoever. It's not plugged into anything and I have no idea if there's anything on it.


----------



## PCunicorn

Very nice Jason


----------



## FuryRosewood

Lost some ram today, will say i do support 2011 sockets more now, if this is a standard feature. the P9x79 Deluxe found that two of my sticks were sick and disabled a bank of ram, leaving me with the other bank. Only way I noticed was that the computer said i was down to 16 gig of ram, and the other bank's RAM wasnt lit.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

spirit said:


> Received my Blu Ray Burner on Saturday and I installed it and cleaned out my system using some compressed air. I was going to take some photos of the PC on Saturday but shortly after I cleaned out the PC I had to go to hospital quite unexpectedly so I took the photos tonight cos' PCunicorn was bugging me on Steam about it.
> 
> Obviously it's been turned on a few times since Saturday so the dust has crept back in.
> 
> Oh by the way the Maxtor hard drive serves no purpose whatsoever. It's not plugged into anything and I have no idea if there's anything on it.



That's a big CPU cooler you have there lol.


----------



## spirit

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> That's a big CPU cooler you have there lol.



Not as big as some you can buy!


----------



## just a noob

reposting my turd


----------



## PCunicorn

Your right, that's such a awful turd. It's so awful, you should pay somebody to take it off your hands, but don't worry, I will do it for free.


----------



## salvage-this

Why did you cool your chipset and not your RAM?  It looks like you were all setup and ready to go.


----------



## just a noob

salvage-this said:


> Why did you cool your chipset and not your RAM?  It looks like you were all setup and ready to go.



I'm lazy and junk


----------



## claptonman

New stuff:
-Intel i5 4670k
-Gigabyte GA-Z87-UD3H
-Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme closed-loop

Benches will be posted tomorrow, maybe. Still gotta install everything and all that. Waiting on some more Corsair fans, also.


----------



## spirit

Didn't realise you had two 670s in SLI. That's a pretty powerful machine you've got there.


----------



## claptonman

spirit said:


> Didn't realise you had two 670s in SLI. That's a pretty powerful machine you've got there.



Yeah, got the second used a month ago or so. Going to bench this beast soon.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

NEWS:

It's been some time since I said I was gonna post first pictures of the things I have done so I think it's FINALLY time to post first pictures before I make the video I promised.Right now as I am writing this the data on my UAC data device is being moved from the DISK 6 to the DISK 1 and it will probably take until tomorrow since there are more than 500000 files in total and many of them are up to few GB in size.
And (believe it or not) when that finally finishes tomorrow,I am going to take the UAC data device from my UAC data complex center working environment room (which I will also show you as promised,just not tomorrow) and take it to my living room and put it on a small table.

WHY?

For ONE SINGLE reason.I am going to take few pictures of it with my digital camera from few different corners so I can FINALLY SHOW IT TO YOU ALL TOMORROW!!!  YES TOMORROW!!! 
I will show it to you as detailed as possible when the device is turned OFF and when the device is turned ON.And of course I will also take few pictures of the extension cord with the ON/OFF switch and other wires which are used to turn the UAC data device ON and OFF.

Note that if this data process does not finish until tomorrow then it will DEFINETELY be finished until the day after tomorrow.But I hope it will be finished until tomorrow.
So what I am going to show you is:

-3 typical PC PSU wires used to give the full power to the UAC data device (nothing really special lol) 

-1 extension cord with 3 power outlets with the ON/OFF switch which contains that small red light (nothing really special lol) 

-UAC data device 

All these 3 things will be showed when the UAC data device is turned ON and turned OFF so you can see how it looks like.It will also be showed in a dark room when it's turned ON so you can also see how it looks like in dark. 

I apologize for this taking me so long,but the reason was the damn power issue I had SO MANY FREAKING times lol so I had to make few modifications to that damn data device in order to FINALLY fix that once and for all lol.
And I finally finished that yesterday. 

So when I finally post pictures tomorrow (finally lol) I want to hear your opinions! 

What I am planning to do with the device in the future is to make a custom black plastic box in which that device will actually be hold into so that all those damn wires are not visible.Any recommendations to that are WELCOMED.

Anyway it will make a lot more sense once you see it tomorrow.

And yes...for those who are wondering the UAC data device IS COMPLETELY 100% portable.That means that there are NO other hardware components connected to each other and that in order to move the device to another place you need to disconnect each part from each other and then move them one by one.NO!It is NOT like that.It is in ONE SINGLE peace and that's just freaking great! 
The only things which are not the part of the device are those 3 power wires and the extension cord in which those 3 power wires are connected to.But that's normal since wires which go to power outlets are LOGICALLY separated.Such as the PC power wire which goes to the PSU.It would be stupid if the wires AND the extension cord is glued to the device lol.It would look ridiculous lol.

Anyway tomorrow you can FINALLY expect to see FIRST images of the UAC data device!!!

Also note that the pictures I will upload tomorrow are going to show ONLY the UAC data device and ONLY THAT.
As for the UAC data complex center working environment room,I will take pictures of all that too and also make the video just as I promised.
But for now let's start with the UAC data device. 

Can't wait to upload images tomorrow!


----------



## Virssagòn

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> NEWS:
> 
> It's been some time since I said I was gonna post first pictures of the things I have done so I think it's FINALLY time to post first pictures before I make the video I promised.Right now as I am writing this the data on my UAC data device is being moved from the DISK 6 to the DISK 1 and it will probably take until tomorrow since there are more than 500000 files in total and many of them are up to few GB in size.
> And (believe it or not) when that finally finishes tomorrow,I am going to take the UAC data device from my UAC data complex center working environment room (which I will also show you as promised,just not tomorrow) and take it to my living room and put it on a small table.
> 
> WHY?
> 
> For ONE SINGLE reason.I am going to take few pictures of it with my digital camera from few different corners so I can FINALLY SHOW IT TO YOU ALL TOMORROW!!!  YES TOMORROW!!!
> I will show it to you as detailed as possible when the device is turned OFF and when the device is turned ON.And of course I will also take few pictures of the extension cord with the ON/OFF switch and other wires which are used to turn the UAC data device ON and OFF.
> 
> Note that if this data process does not finish until tomorrow then it will DEFINETELY be finished until the day after tomorrow.But I hope it will be finished until tomorrow.
> So what I am going to show you is:
> 
> -3 typical PC PSU wires used to give the full power to the UAC data device (nothing really special lol)
> 
> -1 extension cord with 3 power outlets with the ON/OFF switch which contains that small red light (nothing really special lol)
> 
> -UAC data device
> 
> All these 3 things will be showed when the UAC data device is turned ON and turned OFF so you can see how it looks like.It will also be showed in a dark room when it's turned ON so you can also see how it looks like in dark.
> 
> I apologize for this taking me so long,but the reason was the damn power issue I had SO MANY FREAKING times lol so I had to make few modifications to that damn data device in order to FINALLY fix that once and for all lol.
> And I finally finished that yesterday.
> 
> So when I finally post pictures tomorrow (finally lol) I want to hear your opinions!
> 
> What I am planning to do with the device in the future is to make a custom black plastic box in which that device will actually be hold into so that all those damn wires are not visible.Any recommendations to that are WELCOMED.
> 
> Anyway it will make a lot more sense once you see it tomorrow.
> 
> And yes...for those who are wondering the UAC data device IS COMPLETELY 100% portable.That means that there are NO other hardware components connected to each other and that in order to move the device to another place you need to disconnect each part from each other and then move them one by one.NO!It is NOT like that.It is in ONE SINGLE peace and that's just freaking great!
> The only things which are not the part of the device are those 3 power wires and the extension cord in which those 3 power wires are connected to.But that's normal since wires which go to power outlets are LOGICALLY separated.Such as the PC power wire which goes to the PSU.It would be stupid if the wires AND the extension cord is glued to the device lol.It would look ridiculous lol.
> 
> Anyway tomorrow you can FINALLY expect to see FIRST images of the UAC data device!!!
> 
> Also note that the pictures I will upload tomorrow are going to show ONLY the UAC data device and ONLY THAT.
> As for the UAC data complex center working environment room,I will take pictures of all that too and also make the video just as I promised.
> But for now let's start with the UAC data device.
> 
> Can't wait to upload images tomorrow!



*Are we finally gonna see your TOP SECRET PC???*

That didn't happen in years lol, so I'm interested to see it, but on the other side I think it won't be much special xD.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

SmileMan said:


> *Are we finally gonna see your TOP SECRET PC???*
> 
> That didn't happen in years lol, so I'm interested to see it, but on the other side I think it won't be much special xD.



PC???
LoL did you even read my post properly?
I said I was gonna show you ONLY the UAC data device.Everything else I am gonna show you later.That includes ALL the computers and EVERYTHING else.

The UAC data device is something simple I made for myself to store data to.It is NOT the computer lol.I am gonna show you the computers and everything else later.Have patience lol.


----------



## Virssagòn

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> PC???
> LoL did you even read my post properly?
> I said I was gonna show you ONLY the UAC data device.Everything else I am gonna show you later.That includes ALL the computers and EVERYTHING else.
> 
> The UAC data device is something simple I made for myself to store data to.It is NOT the computer lol.I am gonna show you the computers and everything else later.Have patience lol.



That's disappointing...


----------



## 87dtna

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> LoL *did you even read my post* properly?
> .




No I don't like reading novels.


----------



## PCunicorn

Ones that are written by a 7 year old especially


----------



## spirit

Tomorrow? You said that on the 19th and now it's the 21st.


----------



## G25r8cer

Ya wtf?


----------



## G25r8cer

PCunicorn said:


> Ones that are written by a 7 year old especially



:good:


----------



## spirit

spirit said:


> Yay got my Athlon 64 back! Gave it to a friend back in January but he decided it’s a piece of crap so he gave it back to me.
> 
> #NobodyCares



The AGP 6600 GT in this PC died the other day, and since it's not worth buying another AGP graphics card to replace it (since most of the cards on eBay will be nearing the end of the lives too), I just dismantled it and binned it today.

I've only got the DVD drive, both hard drives, some case fans and the case now, though I'll probably get rid of the case tomorrow along with an old printer.

Here are some photos of how I dismantled it before it was binned.


----------



## FuryRosewood

spirit said:


> Tomorrow? You said that on the 19th and now it's the 21st.



If you are surprised by being dragged on and on by a never ending story...well there ya go. I believe he is accessing the internet by carrier pigeon and ill stick with my story.


----------



## spirit

FuryRosewood said:


> If you are surprised by being dragged on and on by a never ending story...well there ya go. I believe he is accessing the internet by carrier pigeon and ill stick with my story.



I'm not surprised... just pointing it out.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

*First pictures will be posted on 22.09.2013.*

LoL people...let me quote myself:



S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Note that if this data process does not finish until tomorrow then it will DEFINETELY be finished until the day after tomorrow.But I hope it will be finished until tomorrow.



So the reason why you are not seeing the pictures of the UAC data device YET is this damn data process.
The GOOD news is that the process has finished this morning!!!!!!!!
I could have taken the pictures before the data transfer process,but the data is EXTREMELY important to me so I wanted to make the backup BEFORE taking the pictures.

And since the process has FINALLY COMPLETELY finished,you will get the pictures tomorrow probably at the evening.I will use IMAGESHACK website to upload the images and then put them here.I just need to change 2 MINOR things on the UAC data device,but don't worry since it is so damn simple that it will take me about 10 minutes TOPS!

Oh yea...I forgot to mention one thing in my previous post...actually 2 things.

Number 1:

I will ALSO show you the EARLY 2 sketches of the UAC data device which I made back at the beginning of 2012. I drawed those 2 sketches on the paper with a blue pen.It was just something I made for myself as a plan of how I am going to approximately make the UAC data device.Nothing really special,but I am gonna show them to you anyway.I will take a picture of them with a simple digital camera.Later (don't know how much later) I will scan them with my scanner so I can show them to you in a better quality.But for now you are going to see them on the simple way...

Number 2:

I was thinking lol...since this is something special I made for myself...I was thinking wether I should be on the pictures too (together with the UAC data device of course) or not lol......
What do you think? 

Give me a fast answer because tomorrow when I wake up all I have to do is to vacue my room,change my bed sheets and then I will immediately take the pictures and upload them on IMAGESHACK.

Oh and yea...I did my best to make the device work AND look as best as possible.And as I already said in my previous post...the device is COMPLETELY portable.It is not separated in multiple hardware pieces.It is ALL IN ONE SINGLE PEACE.
And as I also already said...I am planning to make a custom black box in which I am going to put the device into so that all those wires are not visible lol.Tomorrow when you see the pictures you might give me some advices on WHERE and HOW I could make the black box in which I am going to put it in.
And as I also already said...I will show you the device in the DAY TIME and in the NIGHT TIME so you can see how great it looks like. 

Anyway give me a fast answer wether S.T.A.R.S. should be on the pictures too together with the device or not lol because tomorrow until the evening I need to have pictures already prepared so I can upload them on IMAGESHACK. 

I will probably ask my mom to take pictures if I am going to be on them too lol. 

And don't worry...I will NOT use my shitty sellphone lol.I will borrow my mom's digital camera to take pictures.I think it has 5 MP.Better than my shitty sellphone lol.

Can't wait to upload them!!!!!!!!

By the way...this is just the beginning.


----------



## FuryRosewood

TLDC; You can quote yourself all you would like, still does not make the story any more believable.


----------



## 87dtna




----------



## voyagerfan99

STARS, either post pictures or post somewhere else.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Bought a Seasonic Platinum Series 760 watt PSU today, and some blue PSU extension cables


----------



## voyagerfan99

Ethan, your cable management is superb :good:


----------



## FuryRosewood

I like the color coordination. bloo


----------



## Ethan3.14159

voyagerfan99 said:


> Ethan, your cable management is superb :good:


Thanks! 



FuryRosewood said:


> I like the color coordination. bloo


My favorite color. My next motherboard will be blue on black, hopefully.


----------



## spirit

Ethan3.14159 said:


> Bought a Seasonic Platinum Series 760 watt PSU today, and some blue PSU extension cables



Yes. This is how cable management should be done. Looks superb, well done! :good:


----------



## Virssagòn

Ethan3.14159 said:


>



Looking at your pc makes me want to buy a new case and motherboard...


----------



## linkin

Show me the other side of the case with the panel off


----------



## speedx77x

Heres my poopy pc: http://imgur.com/a/e2xwt


----------



## 87dtna

linkin said:


> Show me the other side of the case with the panel off



Whats it matter, you never see it


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Ethan3.14159 said:


> Bought a Seasonic Platinum Series 760 watt PSU today, and some blue PSU extension cables



Why...for the life of me...would you need such a HUGE CPU cooler lol?


----------



## spirit

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Why...for the life of me...would you need such a HUGE CPU cooler lol?



For overclocking and keeping the temps down.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Man...I have a feeling that CPU cooler is heavier than me! 
But still...you would need something that extreme if you overclock the CPU up to 100% lol.


----------



## voyagerfan99

With a good OC and an improper cooler they can reach 60-80 degrees at idle. With a good cooler they can stay around 35-45 at idle.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Why...for the life of me...would you need such a HUGE CPU cooler lol?


It's not even that big compared to some of the Noctua, BeQuiet!, and Thermalright stuff. The fan is 120mm. 



voyagerfan99 said:


> With a good OC and an improper cooler they can reach 60-80 degrees at idle. With a good cooler they can stay around 35-45 at idle.


Very true. Especially with my CPU with its 125w TDP. I've got an 840mhz OC on my CPU and it idles around 30-32.


----------



## Shane

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Why...for the life of me...would you need such a HUGE CPU cooler lol?



My cooler. 

Old pics.


----------



## Ramodkk

Ethan3.14159 said:


>



Damn son, I know I've said it on FB  but easily the cleanest inside I've seen on a Mid-ATX. :good:

I love my Lian-Li but it's getting close to that time when I wanna switch cases, those Fractal Designs look mad sexy!


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

*Next reply will contain very first pictures...*



Believe it or not,my first pictures of the UAC data device are being uploaded right now!!!

There are totally 10 pictures I have taken. 

The pictures were NOT taken in my main UAC data complex center working environment room.Instead I have taken the pictures in my kitchen!
The pictures were taken with my digital camera OLYMPUS C-120.I know it's an older digital camera,but the quality of the pictures is still awesome! 

NOTE: The following 10 pictures show ONLY the UAC data device and nothing else.The rest I will show you in the music video as promised.

Anyway...

I apologize for keeping you wait FOR SUCH A LONG TIME.
I feel like an asshole hahaha!But I am not lol. 
Everything I have told you is 100% true.
The reason why it took me such a long time is because I had SO SO SO MUCH work to do on SO SO SO MANY things.The UAC data device is just ONE of the many things I had to do.
Not to mention that during this LONG AND HARD PERIOD OF WORK many things got complicated where they were not supposed to get complicated and where I did not expect them to get complicated lol.

Unforcenately it DID GET COMPLICATED ANYWAY lol... 

I guess that's just my luck hahaha! 

Anyway...what you are about to see on the following 10 pictures WHICH ARE FINALLY BEING UPLOADED RIGHT FREAKING NOW AS I AM WRITING THIS is ONLY the UAC DATA DEVICE.
The reason why I was not able to show you the pictures of the UAC data device BEFORE was because the UAC data device was the LAST THING I had to make AFTER I HAVE FINALLY DONE ABSOLUTELY EVERYTHING ELSE.And that "ABSOLUTELY EVERYTHING ELSE" was a LOT LOT LOT OF WORK.

Trust me...a lot......too much actually lol...!

And once I have finally made the UAC data device...guess what...things got complicated AGAIN!

First it was the POWER ISSUE I had to fix.For some reason it worked fine in the beginning and later it did not...what an irony ha?
So I had modify the entire damn UAC data device just to add the additional power.

Then the damn BLUE LED on one of the fans suddenly stopped working.It was flashing on and off for few hours and then in just died.And it was brand new!What an irony ha?
So I had disassemble the entire damn UAC data device just to replace the damn blue led.By this point I was already pissed off lol!!!

Then few MOLEX TO SATA WIRES all of a sudden were not working properly,but at the beginning they did.The contact was just not good anymore.And the damn wires were brand new!What an irony ha?
So I had disassemble the entire damn UAC data device just to replace the damn wires!By this point I was already pissed off SOOOOO MUCH lol!!!

Then after some time it appeared that the damn HUB was completely malfunctioned.And (as everything else) it was brand new!What an irony ha?
So I had disassemble the entire damn UAC data device just to replace the damn hub!By this point I wanted to kill someone hahaha!!!

And a lot more.......seriously...a LOT LOT LOT more lol...

After I have FINALLY finished the UAC data device ONCE AND FOR ALL and when it FINALLY worked the way it was supposed to from the damn beginning then I had to make a software in C# or C++ which I would use to operate the UAC data device with.And this took me another 15 days because I wanted to make it as best as possible in the old .NET version 1.0 so it is compatible all the way back to Windows 98 first edition and later.And I don't even have to mention how many damn bugs occured while testing the software and how many nerves I lost to fix them and make it work properly lol.

What I am trying to say is that I had so many damn simple things get complicated TOGETHER WITH so many other damn things I had to make in my main UAC data complex center working environment room.And when I say "many" I literally mean MANY!!!

So anyway...this is the reason AND THE ONLY REASON why it took me so long to show you some of my work.

So during all this time WHILE I WAS WORKING ON SO MANY THINGS I was reading comments like:




FuryRosewood said:


> I don't think non existing things can be photographed.





FuryRosewood said:


> Cool story bro.





FuryRosewood said:


> I don't read fiction. I do like science fiction though.





Jamebonds1 said:


> Lol.  I don't know about that but it just feeling like thing getting old, eh?





FuryRosewood said:


> Cool story Bro.He would have if the thing  actually existed...this is what is known as blowing alot of hot air in  my neck of the woods





Jamebonds1 said:


> Yeah.  What is good if you don't show us your project of UAC?





FuryRosewood said:


> Good, now you know how it feels when I hear  metric tons of hot air. Ive heard a lot of tall tales but when I see  nothing, I will keep treating it as Bigfoot or the Lock Ness  monster.





Jamebonds1 said:


> Star....it get really old ya know?  Please  post picture or video before you keep it secret from us.





FuryRosewood said:


> Please, stop lollygagging and dragging us  along, but im kinda tired of the storytime. I still smell bigfoot  here.





PCunicorn said:


> It is getting old. Posting pictures takes 2  minutes, people have reason to think you are lying/not telling the  complete truth.





FuryRosewood said:


> oh and the time frame for star's supposed unveil has come and went. i call BS





Jamebonds1 said:


> I'm one of people





PCunicorn said:


> Me to





SmileMan said:


> *Are we finally gonna see your TOP SECRET PC???*
> 
> That didn't happen in years lol, so I'm interested to see it, but on the other side I think it won't be much special xD.





87dtna said:


> No I don't like reading novels.





PCunicorn said:


> Ones that are written by a 7 year old especially





spirit said:


> Tomorrow? You said that on the 19th and now it's the 21st.





G25r8cer said:


> Ya wtf?





FuryRosewood said:


> If you are surprised by being dragged on and  on by a never ending story...well there ya go. I believe he is  accessing the internet by carrier pigeon and ill stick with my  story.





spirit said:


> I'm not surprised... just pointing it out.





voyagerfan99 said:


> STARS, either post pictures or post somewhere else.



I must admit that I laughed many times when I was reading that during the past few months lol.
Some of the comments were funny and that's okay lol...,but some were insolting...not really neccessary.
Or should I say "NOT COOL MAN!" hahaha! 

Anyway my NEXT REPLY TO THIS THREAD will finally contain the very first pictures of my work I have taken.

Once again I apologize for keeping you wait this long.In this post I tryed my best to explain you why it took me so long.

Once again note that the following 10 pictures you will see will show ONLY the UAC data device and nothing else.The rest I will show you in the music video as promised.




Cheers to everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Geoff

I don't think anyone did, or will read that long and confusing post with a million different combinations of colors, fonts, and sizes.


----------



## 87dtna

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Believe it or not, my first pictures of the UAC data device are being uploaded right now!!!


----------



## claptonman

Wow, it's actually here. And I have to say, looks pretty cool.


----------



## WeatherMan

Wait what, it's real?


----------



## Jamebonds1

WeatherMan said:


> Wait what, it's real?



No weather, I don't think I trust him.  Ever he told about his project without picture.  I ask picture of his process, he is refused post picture.  All picture he post is some silly picture on his process.  

@stars No offensive star but you should have post picture of your process.  If I were work on project like building desktop tower, I would post picture of my process.  If I keep post of my process without picture then people will mad at me and distrust me.  Honestly, I trusted you but you never trust me.  You need to sort it out yourself.  And you know you have more post than me, there is no reason to make people mad.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Jamebonds1 said:


> No weather, I don't think I trust him.  Ever  he told about his project without picture.  I ask picture of his  process, he is refused post picture.  All picture he post is some silly  picture on his process.
> 
> @stars No offensive star but you should have post picture of your  process.  If I were work on project like building desktop tower, I would  post picture of my process.  If I keep post of my process without  picture then people will mad at me and distrust me.  Honestly, I trusted  you but you never trust me.  You need to sort it out yourself.  And you  know you have more post than me, there is no reason to make people  mad.



Wow...I finally gave you the pictures and you still don't trust me.Unbelieveable lol...
Well let's just say that I am one of those people who likes to show things once they are finished 100%. 
If I was showing pictures for every single thing which was in process,it would be TOO MANY pictures.
And I hate taking so many pictures lol.



WeatherMan said:


> Wait what, it's real?



Everything I said before is true AND real.In my previous post I wrote IN RED:

And remember...I  always say the truth lol.When I  say that I am going to make AND show  you something then I will.I just  need more time since (as I already  said tons of times in my previous  posts) I am working on MANY MANY MANY  things..........ALONE! 

The thing is that I HATE showing something if it's not 100% finished lol.

So...any advices on the black plastic box I should make?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Jamebonds1 said:


> *Long quoted post deleted*



He can do whatever he wants. I doubted he would ever even show us what he looked like. But he did.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

voyagerfan99 said:


> He can do whatever he wants. I doubted he would ever even show us what he looked like. But he did.


----------



## Twiki

Have faith guys.


----------



## PCunicorn

To me it just looks like a bunch of HDDs on a PSU, but... Whatever. It's probably legit. Seriously STARS next time if you do have a project, don't say I am going to post pictures for weeks and not do it. Just build the project and post pictures after it's all done.


----------



## Gooberman




----------



## Geoff

Gooberman said:


>


How do you like it?  How's the battery life?  I'm debating between one of those and a new Surface Pro 2.


----------



## porterjw

Ethan3.14159 said:


>



Bravo. Now the inside of my case makes me want to weep. Have any pics with the side on?


----------



## Gooberman

WRXGuy1 said:


> How do you like it?  How's the battery life?  I'm debating between one of those and a new Surface Pro 2.



I like the laptop as it can run every game that I own so i can bring it to a friends house instead of the desktop. Battery life isn't the greatest because of the intel gpu is completely disabled. I can get around 2-3 hours which is good enough for me.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Gooberman said:


> I like the laptop as it can run every game that I own so i can bring it to a friends house instead of the desktop. Battery life isn't the greatest because of the intel gpu is completely disabled. I can get around 2-3 hours which is good enough for me.


Can't really see in the pic, but is that a Y500?


----------



## Ethan3.14159

imsati said:


> Bravo. Now the inside of my case makes me want to weep. Have any pics with the side on?


Haha, thanks. My R4 doesn't have a side window, so it just looks like every other R4 with the side on.


----------



## Gooberman

lucasbytegenius said:


> Can't really see in the pic, but is that a Y500?



yessss


----------



## Geoff

Do you really need that many pictures?


----------



## Thanatos

I still have no idea what the hell the thing is. It just looks like a bunch of hard drives and a cheap PSU. Is that not what it is?


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

It is a portable place where all the UAC top secret classified data is being scanned,checked,verified,processed and stored to and it is the primary key element in using the data in to the useable technological resources which is encrypted using existing encryptions which is then encrypted using custom multiple different encryptions (made in C#) which are also protected by multiple different hash codes which are physically separated on 10 different small flash memories in order to prevent the hack breach and are valid only if they are all physically connected in the correct order and are only valid if the correct multiple hash codes entered in the UAC security software (made in C#) match the multiple hash codes in the UAC security software itself together with the multiple hash codes on the physically separated flash memories which are also encrypted using existing encryptions and which are then encrypted using custom multiple different encryptions.

If the above procedure is not done,all the data on the UAC data device is completely useless and all you will see are many random numbers in many different text files (approximately 500 MB per text file).
There are no programs or/and operating systems which you can use to make the data useful if the above procedure is not done using the UAC security software.


----------



## spirit

How big are the disks? Are they in any kind of RAID?


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

All 10 disks are Seagate 500 GB 7200 RPM.I am talking about those thin ones:





Once I get enough money I will buy 10 new Seagate drives of 6 TB.But Seagate will make 6 TB drives next year anyway (so they say) so it's too soon to think about that now. 

As for RAID,I don't use RAID.I just hate RAID.And that is why I made my own software which does exactly what I want.Right now I am making some minor optimizations on it...


So for now I have 10 x 500 GB what is in total 5 TB.
And once Seagate starts selling 6 TB drives I will get 10 of those when I get enough money.And then I will have 10 x 6 TB what is in total going to be 60 TB. 
But until I get 10 of those,it will pass some time lol.For now 10 drives of 500 GB is MORE THAN ENOUGH lol.


The good news about the UAC data device is that I have designed it on the way that ABSOLUTELY EVERYTHING can be easily changed. 


For now I am just thinking about the MASK which I would like to make for the UAC data device.By the "MASK" I mean on a new black box in which I would put it in so that it looks nicer. 
Such as this:





Any ideas?


----------



## WeatherMan

Why did you build this?

Is it for some organisation, or just your own personal device, are you going to sell it on?


----------



## Geoff

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> It is a portable place where all the UAC top secret classified data is being scanned,checked,verified,processed and stored to and it is the primary key element in using the data in to the useable technological resources which is encrypted using existing encryptions which is then encrypted using custom multiple different encryptions (made in C#) which are also protected by multiple different hash codes which are physically separated on 10 different small flash memories in order to prevent the hack breach and are valid only if they are all physically connected in the correct order and are only valid if the correct multiple hash codes entered in the UAC security software (made in C#) match the multiple hash codes in the UAC security software itself together with the multiple hash codes on the physically separated flash memories which are also encrypted using existing encryptions and which are then encrypted using custom multiple different encryptions.
> 
> If the above procedure is not done,all the data on the UAC data device is completely useless and all you will see are many random numbers in many different text files (approximately 500 MB per text file).
> There are no programs or/and operating systems which you can use to make the data useful if the above procedure is not done using the UAC security software.


So the device itself is just a bunch of hard drives, but you have software that encrypts the data on the drives?


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Each hard drive contains a little bit more than 500000 files.A program I made in C# converts every single file of ANY type (such as text,image,video and so on...) to a simple RTF text files which are then encrypted using many many many different encryption procedures including my own.And in order to even perform either ENCRYPTION or DECRYPTION of all the data (as I said in my previous post) you must have multiple encrypted hash codes which are physically separated on 10 different flash memories and in order to use even them,they must ALSO be decrypted first.

Here is an example of ENCRYPTED DATA on the UAC data device - disk 1 of 10.I will use just 10 files I just made up as an example:

UAC data number 1.rtf
UAC data number 2.rtf
UAC data number 3.rtf
UAC data number 4.rtf
UAC data number 5.rtf
UAC data number 6.rtf
UAC data number 7.rtf
UAC data number 8.rtf
UAC data number 9.rtf
UAC data number 10.rtf

Once the long procedure described above OR/AND in my previous post is performed using the UAC software I made in C# then all the encrypted data is decrypted and those 10 RTF text files will turn into the following 10 files.Once again I am using just 10 files I just made up as an example:

My house.jpg
Harry potter movie.avi
School presentation.doc
Inbox emails.eml
PayPal registration.htm
Malwarebytes.exe
Registry backup.reg
Relaxing music.mp3
Game files.torrent
Math.txt


So in the above example you can now see how ALL my data on the UAC data device is protected.

As I said before...each hard drive (all 10 of them) contain a little bit more than 500000 files which are located in many different folders.The UAC software I made in C# goes through all the folders and converts every single file (no matter what type of the file is) into RTF text file whos data is then encrypted using multiple different encryption procedures including my own.And of course as I also said before in order to perform either ENCRYPTION or DECRYPTION process of all the data you must have multiple  encrypted hash codes which are physically separated on 10 different  flash memories and in order to use even them,they must ALSO be decrypted  first.And of course those hash codes are completely USELESS if you don't have all physical 10 different flash memories or if all 10 of them are not connected in the right order.
And ONCE all this has been done,you will also be asked to type in multiple passwords which are then compared to multiple encrypted hash codes which are later DECRYPTED if the first password is correct and then later passwords you type are compared to already decrypted hash codes.And if ALL typed passwords ARE correct then the ENCRYPTION or DECRYPTION process will start.And of course it will take some time to finish since we are talking about thousands and thousands and thousands and thousands and thousands and thousands and thousands of files.

So since all 10 disks contain SO MANY files (over 500000) and since they are ALL encrypted with the UAC software then that means exactly what you are thinking right now:

Over 500000 RTF text files and NOTHING ELSE. 
Of course ALL that text is actually something else,but nobody knows what it is. 





Cheers!


----------



## speedx77x

So basically all it is a big backup machine with all your files on it?


----------



## spirit

Crikey, 500,000 RTF files. I can't begin to imagine how much space that must take up. The school insisted that I did my IT coursework in RTF format and once I started adding pictures and stuff the file sizes went up to about 200MB just for one document with about 4 or 5 pages of text and a couple of pictures. I converted them all to docx just to make life easier for me, but man all of those RTFs must be taking up space.

So once you have decrypted these RTF files, you can turn them back into their original file format, or are they stuck as RTF forever? If they're stuck being RTF forever, aren't they useless?


----------



## Aastii

What happens when you lose one of the memory sticks or when one fails?


----------



## Geoff

Aastii said:


> What happens when you lose one of the memory sticks or when one fails?


Very good question.  Since the data is being split between 10 drives, what happens if a drive fails too?  Is there any sort of redundancy?


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> Very good question.  Since the data is being split between 10 drives, what happens if a drive fails too?  Is there any sort of redundancy?



He said he hated RAID, so I doubt it.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

speedx77x said:


> So basically all it is a big backup machine with all your files on it?





spirit said:


> Crikey, 500,000 RTF files. I can't begin to imagine how much space that must take up. The school insisted that I did my IT coursework in RTF format and once I started adding pictures and stuff the file sizes went up to about 200MB just for one document with about 4 or 5 pages of text and a couple of pictures. I converted them all to docx just to make life easier for me, but man all of those RTFs must be taking up space.
> 
> So once you have decrypted these RTF files, you can turn them back into their original file format, or are they stuck as RTF forever? If they're stuck being RTF forever, aren't they useless?





Aastii said:


> What happens when you lose one of the memory sticks or when one fails?





WRXGuy1 said:


> Very good question.  Since the data is being split between 10 drives, what happens if a drive fails too?  Is there any sort of redundancy?





spirit said:


> He said he hated RAID, so I doubt it.



Uhhh...
You did not really understand what I was trying to say...
In my previous posts (including the latest ones) I said multiple times how things work...I guess nobody read those posts...

So I will try my BEST to explain you this again.If some of you AGAIN don't read the post then it's your fault lol.

RED LETTERS = What is the UAC data device...
BROWN LETTERS = What is the UAC data device used for...
BLUE LETTERS = How is the data protected...
PURPLE LETTERS = How is the data organized...
GREY LETTERS = How the data looks when it is encrypted and how the data looks when it is decrypted...

The UAC data device is a unique portable place where  all the UAC top secret classified data is  being  scanned,checked,verified,processed and stored to and it is the  primary  key element in using the UAC data in to the useable technological   resources.

The UAC data device is used to contain all of the personnel sensitive data from many different people,companies,organizations and a lot more.What the actual data is I can't tell you.

Due to it's grand importance,all the UAC data on the UAC data device (every single file) are first converted to RTF text files whos information is then encrypted using multiple different existing encryptions which are then encrypted using  custom multiple different encryptions (made in C#) which are also  protected by multiple different hash codes which are physically  separated on 10 different small flash memories and are valid only if they are all physically connected in  the correct order and are only valid if the correct multiple hash codes  entered in the UAC security software (made in C#) match the multiple  hash codes in the UAC security software itself together with the  multiple hash codes on the physically separated flash memories which are  also encrypted using multiple different existing encryptions and which are then encrypted  using custom multiple different encryptions (made in C#) and in order to even use the hash codes from those 10 physically separated flash memories they must be decrypted first.
And in order to perform any of this,you must type multiple different passwords.So in order to perform either ENCRYPTION or DECRYPTION process of all the  data you must have multiple  encrypted hash codes which are physically  separated on 10 different  flash memories and in order to use even  them,they must ALSO be decrypted  first.And of course those hash codes  are completely USELESS if you don't have all physical 10 different flash  memories or if all 10 of them are not connected in the right order.
And ONCE all this has been done,you will also be asked to type in  multiple passwords which are then compared to multiple encrypted hash  codes which are later DECRYPTED if the first password is correct and  then later passwords you type are compared to already decrypted hash  codes.And if ALL typed passwords ARE correct then the ENCRYPTION or  DECRYPTION process will start.And of course it will take some time to  finish since we are talking about thousands and thousands and thousands  and thousands and thousands and thousands and thousands of files.
If the part of the UAC data is stolen by someone or if all the UAC data is stolen by someone,it is still virtually impossible for absolutely anyone to make the stolen UAC data even useable since in order to make it useable 10 physical flash memories are needed and must be connected together in the right order in order to create ONE PEACE OF INFORMATION CONTAINING ENCRYPTED HASH CODES which is used by the UAC security software (made also in C#) which makes all the UAC data useable if all typed passwords are correct.
So if the person who stole the UAC data does not have all those 10 physically different flash memories then it is virtually impossible for that person or/and absolutely anyone else to unlock the information.Not to mention that the person who stole the UAC data ALSO needs to have the UAC security software and know all the long passwords.
In short...if the person who stole the UAC data does NOT have all 10 physically different flash memories,UAC security software and all the needed passwords then it is VIRTUALLY IMPOSSIBLE FOR ABSOLUTELY ANYONE ON THIS PLANET TO MAKE ANY OF THE UAC DATA USEABLE.

All the data on the UAC data device is stored on 10 different hard disk drives.The data organization is actually pretty simple.All the UAC data is stored on the first 5 hard disk drives.Other 5 hard disk drives are just identical copies of the first 5 hard disk drives.The data is backed up using the UAC data backup software (made also in C#).
So if one of the hard disk drives die,no data will be lost.

When the UAC data (every single file of any type) is encrypted,they all turn into nothing more but a simple RTF text files.They can be opened in simple programs like WordPad,but all the user(s) will see in any of all those RTF text files is a lot of text which does not make absolutely any sense.
When the UAC data (every single RTF text file) is decrypted,they all turn back into their original state and the user(s) can use them normally just like they have never been encrypted in the first place.
Here is an example...let's say a video file called "The movie.avi" which is big...let's say 700 MB.
When the file is encrypted it looks like this:

UAC data number 1.rtf - approximately 690 MB to 710 MB

(The size of the encrypted file is never the same as it is when the file is decrypted.But the difference is just few MB.So in this case this 700 MB encrypted video file would approximately be 708 MB or 693 MB.But it really depends on the file's integrity itself)...

When the file is decrypted it looks like this:

The movie.avi - 700 MB

(The file is now back to it's original state and can be normally played in a video player such as Windows media player,VLC media player and so on)...

ABSOLUTELY SAME APPLIES FOR ALL OTHER FILES OF ANY TYPE!




Huh!
Well that would be it.I tryed my best to explain you this as best and as short as I could.





Cheers!


----------



## 87dtna




----------



## Harry Potter

Bought this in the middle of september.  This is a good mobile gaming laptop.  I  also have a few other prebuilt desktops right now but do not have a custom desktop as of right now need to save up for one.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## spirit

You know, I always thought Harry Potter was an Alienware 'kinda guy'.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

spirit said:


> ...So once you have decrypted these RTF files, you can turn them back into their original file format, or are they stuck as RTF forever? If they're stuck being RTF forever, aren't they useless?



Short answer:
As I said in my previous post...once RTF files are decrypted,they ARE turned back into their original file format. 
There would be no point in keeping them all as RTF text files lol.Since that would be useless lol.





Cheers!


----------



## Geoff

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Uhhh...
> You did not really understand what I was trying to say...
> In my previous posts (including the latest ones) I said multiple times how things work...I guess nobody read those posts...
> 
> So I will try my BEST to explain you this again.If some of you AGAIN don't read the post then it's your fault lol.
> 
> RED LETTERS = What is the UAC data device...
> BROWN LETTERS = What is the UAC data device used for...
> BLUE LETTERS = How is the data protected...
> PURPLE LETTERS = How is the data organized...
> GREY LETTERS = How the data looks when it is encrypted and how the data looks when it is decrypted...
> 
> The UAC data device is a unique portable place where  all the UAC top secret classified data is  being  scanned,checked,verified,processed and stored to and it is the  primary  key element in using the UAC data in to the useable technological   resources.
> 
> The UAC data device is used to contain all of the personnel sensitive data from many different people,companies,organizations and a lot more.What the actual data is I can't tell you.
> 
> Due to it's grand importance,all the UAC data on the UAC data device (every single file) are first converted to RTF text files whos information is then encrypted using multiple different existing encryptions which are then encrypted using  custom multiple different encryptions (made in C#) which are also  protected by multiple different hash codes which are physically  separated on 10 different small flash memories and are valid only if they are all physically connected in  the correct order and are only valid if the correct multiple hash codes  entered in the UAC security software (made in C#) match the multiple  hash codes in the UAC security software itself together with the  multiple hash codes on the physically separated flash memories which are  also encrypted using multiple different existing encryptions and which are then encrypted  using custom multiple different encryptions (made in C#) and in order to even use the hash codes from those 10 physically separated flash memories they must be decrypted first.
> And in order to perform any of this,you must type multiple different passwords.So in order to perform either ENCRYPTION or DECRYPTION process of all the  data you must have multiple  encrypted hash codes which are physically  separated on 10 different  flash memories and in order to use even  them,they must ALSO be decrypted  first.And of course those hash codes  are completely USELESS if you don't have all physical 10 different flash  memories or if all 10 of them are not connected in the right order.
> And ONCE all this has been done,you will also be asked to type in  multiple passwords which are then compared to multiple encrypted hash  codes which are later DECRYPTED if the first password is correct and  then later passwords you type are compared to already decrypted hash  codes.And if ALL typed passwords ARE correct then the ENCRYPTION or  DECRYPTION process will start.And of course it will take some time to  finish since we are talking about thousands and thousands and thousands  and thousands and thousands and thousands and thousands of files.
> If the part of the UAC data is stolen by someone or if all the UAC data is stolen by someone,it is still virtually impossible for absolutely anyone to make the stolen UAC data even useable since in order to make it useable 10 physical flash memories are needed and must be connected together in the right order in order to create ONE PEACE OF INFORMATION CONTAINING ENCRYPTED HASH CODES which is used by the UAC security software (made also in C#) which makes all the UAC data useable if all typed passwords are correct.
> So if the person who stole the UAC data does not have all those 10 physically different flash memories then it is virtually impossible for that person or/and absolutely anyone else to unlock the information.Not to mention that the person who stole the UAC data ALSO needs to have the UAC security software and know all the long passwords.
> In short...if the person who stole the UAC data does NOT have all 10 physically different flash memories,UAC security software and all the needed passwords then it is VIRTUALLY IMPOSSIBLE FOR ABSOLUTELY ANYONE ON THIS PLANET TO MAKE ANY OF THE UAC DATA USEABLE.
> 
> All the data on the UAC data device is stored on 10 different hard disk drives.The data organization is actually pretty simple.All the UAC data is stored on the first 5 hard disk drives.Other 5 hard disk drives are just identical copies of the first 5 hard disk drives.The data is backed up using the UAC data backup software (made also in C#).
> So if one of the hard disk drives die,no data will be lost.
> 
> When the UAC data (every single file of any type) is encrypted,they all turn into nothing more but a simple RTF text files.They can be opened in simple programs like WordPad,but all the user(s) will see in any of all those RTF text files is a lot of text which does not make absolutely any sense.
> When the UAC data (every single RTF text file) is decrypted,they all turn back into their original state and the user(s) can use them normally just like they have never been encrypted in the first place.
> Here is an example...let's say a video file called "The movie.avi" which is big...let's say 700 MB.
> When the file is encrypted it looks like this:
> 
> UAC data number 1.rtf - approximately 690 MB to 710 MB
> 
> (The size of the encrypted file is never the same as it is when the file is decrypted.But the difference is just few MB.So in this case this 700 MB encrypted video file would approximately be 708 MB or 693 MB.But it really depends on the file's integrity itself)...
> 
> When the file is decrypted it looks like this:
> 
> The movie.avi - 700 MB
> 
> (The file is now back to it's original state and can be normally played in a video player such as Windows media player,VLC media player and so on)...
> 
> ABSOLUTELY SAME APPLIES FOR ALL OTHER FILES OF ANY TYPE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh!
> Well that would be it.I tryed my best to explain you this as best and as short as I could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


So there are still two issues.

1.)  What happens if a flash drive gets stolen, lost, corrupt, or otherwise unusable?  Can you re-create the hash file on that flash drive?

2.)  What if someone breaks into your house and steals the entire device?  What kind of physical protection do you have in place?


----------



## Ramodkk

I must say this is pretty damn cool, good job S.T.A.R.S. :good:

I hope the data itself is important enough to be secured like that, I really do lol.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

WRXGuy1 said:


> So there are still two issues.
> 
> 1.)  What happens if a flash drive gets stolen, lost, corrupt, or otherwise unusable?  Can you re-create the hash file on that flash drive?
> 
> 2.)  What if someone breaks into your house and steals the entire device?  What kind of physical protection do you have in place?



Answer to question 1:

Yes.The entire hash data can be recreated with the UAC security software if needed.Multiple security passwords will be of course required in order to do that.

Answer to question 2:

The device is not located in my home anymore.It is in a special security underground room which is protected with locked solid steel door,audio detection,video surveillance and movements detection.Audio detection,video surveillance and movements detection are also presented OUTSIDE of the room too.So if there are ANY sounds or ANY movements detected either OUTSIDE of the room or IN the room,the alarms go ON immediately and I am immediately notified by a computer program that I have a breach.And in that moment I will just call the police immediately.
And if thiefs somehow manage to escape by the time police arrives,they will end up with empty hands anyway since it is IMPOSSIBLE for someone to break those solid steel door in just few seconds together with stealing the UAC data device without triggering the alarms since the alarms are triggered immediately even when someone is/are close to that room.
Also the video surveillance will record their faces so I will give that to the police and according to that they will find them.If thiefs were wearing masks then the police WILL or WON'T find them.In either case I don't care since thiefs would not even manage to get into the room not to mention to steal the device.Alarms are triggered IMMEDIATELY when someone even comes close to the solid steel door.
Besides...nobody knows where that is anyway so there will be no stealing attempts.Even if someone tracks my IP address right now,that would be completely useless for anyone since I never EVER make replies on this forum FROM THAT PLACE WHERE THE DEVICE IS LOCATED.I do that from home instead.Same applies for all other internet activities I do.





Cheers!


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Magreenery said:


> I must say this is pretty damn cool, good job S.T.A.R.S. :good:



Thanks lol. 
It took me a LONG time and a LOT of nerves and headaches to make the device AND the security and data backup programs for it lol.



Magreenery said:


> I hope the data itself is important enough to be secured like that, I really do lol.



Trust me the data is very very very important.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

The following picture I just found on google will approximately show you how the room where the UAC data device is located looks like:






Now imaginate a small table in the middle on which the device is sitting on and then imaginate 4 audio detections,4 video surveillances and 4 movements detections each located in the upper corner of the room.Also there are NO lights on the ceiling.They are in the floor instead and are covered with the solid white plastic.So the light comes from the floor instead.Also there are mirrors on all 4 sides of the wall.

Anyway that is how that room looks like approximately.
Maybe one day I will show you the real image,but for now no.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I just realized this thread isn't stickied. Could someone sticky it please?


----------



## Shane

voyagerfan99 said:


> I just realized this thread isn't stickied. Could someone sticky it please?



Well there's already 6 stickied threads in General Computer Chat,I remember Ian saying he wanted to go through and unsticky a few threads as there is quite a lot of them,So for now il leave it be.


----------



## PCunicorn

Bump, people need to post pictures damn it! I don't care if you have already posted pictures, take new ones to refresh our memory


----------



## lucasbytegenius

PCunicorn said:


> Bump, people need to post pictures damn it! I don't care if you have already posted pictures, take new ones to refresh our memory



was this necessary?


----------



## PCunicorn

Yes.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Here's an old pic. Only difference is my RAM.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

PCunicorn said:


> Bump, people need to post pictures damn it! I don't care if you have already posted pictures, take new ones to refresh our memory



Refreshing started...





Refreshing complete.Have a nice day...


----------



## NVX_185

voyagerfan99 said:


> Here's an old pic. Only difference is my RAM.
> 
> *snip*



G-Skill NQ Ram, right? How could you remove those beauties!!! Those were the sexiest RAM-sticks ever made. Still have them in my system!


----------



## voyagerfan99

NVX_185 said:


> G-Skill NQ Ram, right? How could you remove those beauties!!! Those were the sexiest RAM-sticks ever made. Still have them in my system!



Yup that's what I had. They were bad from the factory and caused BSOD's that I put up with for about a year and a half before grabbing some blue Ripjaw. They fit the color of my computer better than the red did.



S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Refreshing started...



Saved for future use :good:


----------



## PCunicorn

NVX_185 said:


> G-Skill NQ Ram, right? How could you remove those beauties!!! Those were the sexiest RAM-sticks ever made. Still have them in my system!



My HyperX Red actually looks really similar to those.


----------



## Twiki

I have a 2x2 Gskills that look like them in my second PC. Doesn't have a name though, just plain 1600s running at 1333.

Very nice modules.



Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

voyagerfan99 said:


> Saved for future use :good:



Yea I kinda liked the animation too.


----------



## spirit

You've seen it all before, but here you go. Hope it refreshes your memory (of how dusty my machine gets).


----------



## PCunicorn

You need some fan filters


----------



## spirit

PCunicorn said:


> You need some fan filters



I've got one on the front intake fan I think and possibly one on the power supply. 

I noticed the other week when I was looking at my PC that the rear exhaust fan isn't even spinning. I think I might need to plug it in again or something.


----------



## PunterCam

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Answer to question 1:
> 
> Yes.The entire hash data can be recreated with the UAC security software if needed.Multiple security passwords will be of course required in order to do that.
> 
> Answer to question 2:
> 
> The device is not located in my home anymore.It is in a special security underground room which is protected with locked solid steel door,audio detection,video surveillance and movements detection.Audio detection,video surveillance and movements detection are also presented OUTSIDE of the room too.So if there are ANY sounds or ANY movements detected either OUTSIDE of the room or IN the room,the alarms go ON immediately and I am immediately notified by a computer program that I have a breach.And in that moment I will just call the police immediately.
> And if thiefs somehow manage to escape by the time police arrives,they will end up with empty hands anyway since it is IMPOSSIBLE for someone to break those solid steel door in just few seconds together with stealing the UAC data device without triggering the alarms since the alarms are triggered immediately even when someone is/are close to that room.
> Also the video surveillance will record their faces so I will give that to the police and according to that they will find them.If thiefs were wearing masks then the police WILL or WON'T find them.In either case I don't care since thiefs would not even manage to get into the room not to mention to steal the device.Alarms are triggered IMMEDIATELY when someone even comes close to the solid steel door.
> Besides...nobody knows where that is anyway so there will be no stealing attempts.Even if someone tracks my IP address right now,that would be completely useless for anyone since I never EVER make replies on this forum FROM THAT PLACE WHERE THE DEVICE IS LOCATED.I do that from home instead.Same applies for all other internet activities I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!




That made me laugh!


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

PunterCam said:


> That made me laugh!



Then laugh as much as you want...


----------



## NVX_185

Current system. Still using orange lighting. Might swap the front blue LED strips to orange ones in the near future


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

NVX_185 said:


> Might swap the front blue LED strips to orange ones in the near future...



What's wrong with blue?
I always liked blue on these things more than orange...
I mean orange is great too,but blue is better.At least to me...


----------



## Geoff

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> What's wrong with blue?
> I always liked blue on these things more than orange...
> I mean orange is great too,but blue is better.At least to me...


Nothing, but it looks better having all the same color than mix-matched LED's.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

LoL I would replace those orange with blue...


----------



## voyagerfan99

I'm curious to know what is stored on that UAC device.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Why?


----------



## voyagerfan99

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Why?





S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Answer to question 2:
> 
> The device is not located in my home anymore.It is in a special security underground room which is protected with locked solid steel door,audio detection,video surveillance and movements detection.Audio detection,video surveillance and movements detection are also presented OUTSIDE of the room too.So if there are ANY sounds or ANY movements detected either OUTSIDE of the room or IN the room,the alarms go ON immediately and I am immediately notified by a computer program that I have a breach.And in that moment I will just call the police immediately.
> And if thiefs somehow manage to escape by the time police arrives,they will end up with empty hands anyway since it is IMPOSSIBLE for someone to break those solid steel door in just few seconds together with stealing the UAC data device without triggering the alarms since the alarms are triggered immediately even when someone is/are close to that room.
> Also the video surveillance will record their faces so I will give that to the police and according to that they will find them.If thiefs were wearing masks then the police WILL or WON'T find them.In either case I don't care since thiefs would not even manage to get into the room not to mention to steal the device.Alarms are triggered IMMEDIATELY when someone even comes close to the solid steel door.
> Besides...nobody knows where that is anyway so there will be no stealing attempts.Even if someone tracks my IP address right now,that would be completely useless for anyone since I never EVER make replies on this forum FROM THAT PLACE WHERE THE DEVICE IS LOCATED.I do that from home instead.Same applies for all other internet activities I do.



That's why.


----------



## Thanatos

voyagerfan99 said:


> That's why.



Super top secret files, that's what. Like recipes and home videos.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

O my dear people...you have no idea.
You will never find out.


----------



## Geoff

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> O my dear people...you have no idea.
> You will never find out.


Why can't you tell us what type of data is stored on the UAC?  You said yourself, none of us know or will ever find out where this is stored, and even if we did it's super protected we couldn't get in.

We aren't asking for specific details, just information like if it's a large banking institutions backup, college transcript records, etc.

Not to sound mean, but part of why we are curious is because if it's serious information, I highly doubt a corporation would hire you and this device to secure their data:


----------



## WeatherMan

voyagerfan99 said:


> I'm curious to know what is stored on that UAC device.



Porn.


----------



## PCunicorn

S.T.A.R.S said:
			
		

> Answer to question 2:
> 
> The device is not located in my home anymore.It is in a special security underground room which is protected with locked solid steel door,audio detection,video surveillance and movements detection.Audio detection,video surveillance and movements detection are also presented OUTSIDE of the room too.So if there are ANY sounds or ANY movements detected either OUTSIDE of the room or IN the room,the alarms go ON immediately and I am immediately notified by a computer program that I have a breach.And in that moment I will just call the police immediately.
> And if thiefs somehow manage to escape by the time police arrives,they will end up with empty hands anyway since it is IMPOSSIBLE for someone to break those solid steel door in just few seconds together with stealing the UAC data device without triggering the alarms since the alarms are triggered immediately even when someone is/are close to that room.
> Also the video surveillance will record their faces so I will give that to the police and according to that they will find them.If thiefs were wearing masks then the police WILL or WON'T find them.In either case I don't care since thiefs would not even manage to get into the room not to mention to steal the device.Alarms are triggered IMMEDIATELY when someone even comes close to the solid steel door.
> Besides...nobody knows where that is anyway so there will be no stealing attempts.Even if someone tracks my IP address right now,that would be completely useless for anyone since I never EVER make replies on this forum FROM THAT PLACE WHERE THE DEVICE IS LOCATED.I do that from home instead.Same applies for all other internet activities I do.



Whoa, S.T.A.R.S must be very protective of it then, huh Weatherman


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

LOL you people are all nuts if you think I will give you that kind of information.I promised to show you how it looks like and that is what I did.But I never said I will tell you what the actual data is and I won't.

Besides...who said that some corporation hired me?
Maybe some corporation hired me,maybe not.Maybe it's something else,maybe it's not.It can be ABSOLUTELY ANYTHING and I will NOT tell you what it is.

Do not take this the mean way,but there are MANY curious people on the internet and all over the world and you CANNOT POSSIBLY EXPECT from me to give you such a huge ton of sensitive informations just because you are all curious lmao.I don't even know any of you.You can be anyone...like "terrorists" for example...or something even worse.
Of course I am sure you are not lol,but I cannot be sure.And even if you are all totally normal (and I am sure you are lol),I still just CANNOT give you the information.
And no I cannot even tell you approximately what it is.I cannot...It's just too important.It would not be protected that much for no reason.I am sorry...





Cheers!


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

WeatherMan said:


> Porn.



ROFL why would anyone want to protect porn when you can easily find it online?


----------



## Thanatos

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> LOL you people are all nuts if you think I will give you that kind of information.I promised to show you how it looks like and that is what I did.But I never said I will tell you what the actual data is and I won't.
> 
> Besides...who said that some corporation hired me?
> Maybe some corporation hired me,maybe not.Maybe it's something else,maybe it's not.It can be ABSOLUTELY ANYTHING and I will NOT tell you what it is.
> 
> Do not take this the mean way,but there are MANY curious people on the internet and all over the world and you CANNOT POSSIBLY EXPECT from me to give you such a huge ton of sensitive informations just because you are all curious lmao.I don't even know any of you.You can be anyone...like "terrorists" for example...or something even worse.
> Of course I am sure you are not lol,but I cannot be sure.And even if you are all totally normal (and I am sure you are lol),I still just CANNOT give you the information.
> And no I cannot even tell you approximately what it is.I cannot...It's just too important.It would not be protected that much for no reason.I am sorry...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fx7Z5B3wWmE


----------



## PCunicorn

STARS, if it needs to be very secret, why are you telling ud sbout this "data center"? Mods can see your IP, so what if a mod was this "terrorist" and came to your house and beat you senseless until you told him where this "UAC" is stored?


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

PCunicorn said:


> STARS, if it needs to be very secret, why are you telling ud sbout this "data center"? Mods can see your IP, so what if a mod was this "terrorist" and came to your house and beat you senseless until you told him where this "UAC" is stored?



I would never tell him.It's as simple as that...


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Thanatos said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fx7Z5B3wWmE



...


----------



## PCunicorn

Well i wouldnt think it would be worth the risk. And I bet you would tell him, torture can be a terrible thing.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Oh it's worth the risk BELIEVE ME.


----------



## Geoff

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> I would never tell him.It's as simple as that...





PCunicorn said:


> Well i wouldnt think it would be worth the risk. And I bet you would tell him, torture can be a terrible thing.


Really?  You think you could keep quiet when you are having your fingernails being pulled out slowly, one by one?  How about using the old school stretching machines which stretch parts of your body so slowly until they break and rip off?  I highly doubt you could keep quiet through that...



S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Oh it's worth the risk BELIEVE ME.


Wait, it's worth the risk of torture to share it with computerforum?


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

WRXGuy1 said:


> Really?  You think you could keep quiet when you are having your fingernails being pulled out slowly, one by one?  How about using the old school stretching machines which stretch parts of your body so slowly until they break and rip off?  I highly doubt you could keep quiet through that...



Nobody likes that.
But disclosure of all that information would also result in something very bad to a person who did it.How bad?
I have NO IDEA.Hopefuly not what you said above lol.
Besides...I am not the only one who has all that information anyway.



WRXGuy1 said:


> Wait, it's worth the risk of torture to share it with computerforum?



Like I just said above...disclosure of all that information with unauthorized personnel (in this case computer forum) would probably result in something bad for a person who would do it.ME in this case.


----------



## PCunicorn

Geoff is asking is it worth to risk to even share that you know what this "UAC device" is and have used it on CF?


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Geoff???


----------



## PCunicorn

WRXGuy1.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Sure I can do that.
Since the images did not reveal any secret informations anyway such as:

-who else has an authorization...
-where is it located...
-the data itself...
-and so on...

I just don't get it.Why would you want to know what the data is about anyway lol???????


----------



## PCunicorn

You don't get it.

A mod can you see your IP.
What if a mod is a terrorist? Let's assume he is.
He tracks down your IP and finds you.
Tortures you with the methods Geoff mentioned.

We don't want to know what's on the device so much, but why you would take the risk of posting about it here on the forum.


----------



## speedx77x

Stars do you work for Valve like the gaming company?


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

PCunicorn said:


> You don't get it.
> 
> A mod can you see your IP.
> What if a mod is a terrorist? Let's assume he is.
> He tracks down your IP and finds you.
> Tortures you with the methods Geoff mentioned.
> 
> We don't want to know what's on the device so much, but why you would take the risk of posting about it here on the forum.



No lol you don't get it.
I just said that if I give the information to someone (who ever that is) something bad would happen to me ANYWAY.So it doesn't matter if someone tracks down my IP and tortures me lmao!
I am f***ed up either way lol.
So I am keeping my mouth shut. 



speedx77x said:


> Stars do you work for Valve like the gaming company?



Why you wanna play episode 3?


----------



## Geoff

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> I just don't get it.Why would you want to know what the data is about anyway lol???????


You still don't know why we want to know?  Let's run through the reasons:

1.) You have a very odd looking device that looks like a bunch of hard drives connected to a power supply with cables all over the place.

2.) You then say you are hosting incredibly secret, confidential information that is so secure you have to lock it underground in a steel bunker with all the security in the world (yet you say if anything happens you'll call the police, lol)

3.) No offense, but you don't look like someone that a corporation or business would trust with this kind of data (that's what professional IT security companies are for).


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

WRXGuy1 said:


> ...No offense, but you don't look like someone that a corporation or business would trust with this kind of data...



And that's the point.


----------



## StrangleHold

Like watching a TV show called, Verbal Self Destruction or that old song by Seether, Fake It.


----------



## speedx77x

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Why you wanna play episode 3?



Half-Life 3 CONFIRMED! And it'll launch with the steam box hehehe alongside L4D3 and Portal 3.


----------



## claptonman

Soon...


----------



## G25r8cer

WRXGuy1 said:


> You still don't know why we want to know?  Let's run through the reasons:
> 
> 1.) You have a very odd looking device that looks like a bunch of hard drives connected to a power supply with cables all over the place.
> 
> 2.) You then say you are hosting incredibly secret, confidential information that is so secure you have to lock it underground in a steel bunker with all the security in the world (yet you say if anything happens you'll call the police, lol)
> 
> 3.) No offense, but you don't look like someone that a corporation or business would trust with this kind of data (that's what professional IT security companies are for).





I have to agree. 

Chances are he's storing 70's porn for his ...


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

G25r8cer said:


> Chances are he's storing 70's porn for his ...



ROFL you people are obsessed with porn lmao!!!


----------



## PCunicorn

claptonman said:


> Soon...



That white 120 looks so good, way better than the 120 which wasn't a bad looking case itself.



G25r8cer said:


> I have to agree.
> 
> Chances are he's storing 70's porn for his ...



I also agree...


----------



## spirit

Hmm, the 120 looks like a nice case for an HTPC, but I think it looks better in black.


----------



## FuryRosewood

/me waits for bigfella's 2011 system... c.c


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> Hmm, the 120 looks like a nice case for an HTPC, but I think it looks better in black.



It depends on where you put it I believe... But still, black is good on every location.


----------



## claptonman

I'd rather have black, but I got it for $30, brand new.


----------



## PCunicorn

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/elite-120-advanced-steel-alloy-mini-itx-tower-refurbished/
$20 plus like $15 shipping our something.


----------



## claptonman

So more expensive for a refurbished one?


----------



## PCunicorn

Yeah, I am just saying if you want black, its therer, Where did you get it for that price?


----------



## claptonman

Craigslist, dude bought it but he didn't see it was for ITX only.


----------



## 87dtna

Cables not the greatest but planning on upgrading case to one with better cable management options soon.


----------



## PCunicorn

https://imageshack.com/a/LRFb/1


----------



## spirit

Nice - it's well colour-coordinated! The red and black goes well together! :good:


----------



## PCunicorn

If only my case had better cable management though


----------



## spirit

Yeah that's the downside.  Do you have a modular power supply?


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

PCunicorn said:


> If only my case had better cable management though



LoL I don't see nothing wrong with your cable management.
You should see mine lmao.
Besides...cables won't complain if they are not positioned perfectly lol...


----------



## spirit

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> LoL I don't see nothing wrong with your cable management.
> You should see mine lmao.


Show us some pictures then.


----------



## PCunicorn

spirit said:


> Yeah that's the downside.  Do you have a modular power supply?



Yeah. CX600M. 

And I just remembered... I have a FX sticker on it lol. I should remove it, but I too lazy


----------



## Gooberman

Only thing different from last time is the 2nd hard drive


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

spirit said:


> Show us some pictures then.



Well I am surely not going to open up my PC just to show you that lol because I would then need to remove many other things just to take the case out lol.
What I AM going to show you however is my main UAC data complex center working environment room workspace.

Finally ha? 

It's nothing special.It's just the main center from which I do all my work.
I will take pictures with the same digital camera with which I took the pictures of the UAC data device.
Don't know if I will do that tomorrow on friday or on the weekend.But I surely will since now everything is finished so there is no reason not to. 

I will post pictures in the thread call "*Post Your Room / Workspace *"and maybe here also.

I just need to recharge my camcorder batteries first...


----------



## Virssagòn

Gooberman said:


> Only thing different from last time is the 2nd hard drive



I also want to get watercooling, but it is so expensive... Anyway, I can't complain on the noise or temps at all. I got an accelero xtreme 7970 to put on the XFX HD7950, I can't hear the card anymore while playing + the temperatures stay below 70°c with a small oc to 1050mhz. (on 40% fanspeed)
The silver arrow is also very good and you can't hear it at all.
But I'm most likely going to change the case fans, since they make 2x the noise of the cpu and gpu fans together lol...

Also very neat! Can't say that with my rig, but yea, the case is bad quality, I wanted to spend more on the hardware itself when I bought my rig


----------



## Geoff

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Well I am surely not going to open up my PC just to show you that lol because I would then need to remove many other things just to take the case out lol.
> What I AM going to show you however is my main UAC data complex center working environment room workspace.
> 
> Finally ha?
> 
> It's nothing special.It's just the main center from which I do all my work.
> I will take pictures with the same digital camera with which I took the pictures of the UAC data device.
> Don't know if I will do that tomorrow on friday or on the weekend.But I surely will since now everything is finished so there is no reason not to.
> 
> I will post pictures in the thread call "*Post Your Room / Workspace *"and maybe here also.
> 
> I just need to recharge my camcorder batteries first...


Can't wait to see it!!


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

WRXGuy1 said:


> Can't wait to see it!!



Yea I should post it this weekend.I just need to take the UAC data device back to my home because I need to perform a HUGE data backup on it and that will take 2 long boring days lol...
I will pick it up tomorrow I hope as soon as I get the valid clearance.

So you will probably see the UAC data device on the pictures too UNLESS if by SOME MIRACLE the data backup process finishes faster (but it won't lol).In that case the device will not be in my room on the table on the pictures since it will be taken back lol.But it probably WILL BE on the pictures...since the process is too damn long and I don't want to wait for it to finish...so I will take pictures while it will be there on the table.
The place on the table where you will see it is actually the place where I hold my programming books lol.But in the next few days the books will be on different place. 

Tomorrow as soon as I take the UAC data device back to my home (hopefuly I will get the valid clearance until tomorrow morning),I will IMMEDIATELY start that damn data backup process and I will IMMEDIATELY start charging the batteries of my digital camera and then the next day I will take pictures. 

Just one thing that pisses me off a LOT lol:

During that damn data backup process which will be performed on the UAC data device,I will not be able to watch "The walking dead" serie since the UAC data device will be connected to my main UAC computer 1 which will be performing the data backup operation and for that reason it will be busy with that damn data backup process hahaha!!! I hate that lol! 
And "The walking dead" serie IS on my main UAC computer 1 lol.
Damn! I was planning to start watching it tomorrow...but I guess that is not going to happen lol! I would have moved the serie to another computer,but I did not do that because I did not know I will have to perform that huge data backup process until an hour ago. 
Oh well...I will start watching the serie the day after tomorrow then...but still...I hate waiting...stupid data backup process lol!!!!! 
They could have at least let me know about tomorrow's data backup process few hours before so I could have enough time to move the serie to another computer and not in the last moment...
Bastards...lol...

Anyway...I will do my best to post pictures on saturday or sunday...
And wether the data backup process finishes by then or not,I will take the pictures anyway...since I have nothing better to do anyway..."The walking dead" serie was the plan...,but I guess I will have to fill out my time by taking pictures hahaha!


----------



## salvage-this




----------



## PCunicorn

Very slick, salvage  How are those 560 Tis treating you? Still maxing out games?


----------



## claptonman

Love how the case makes your mobo look like a microATX.


----------



## spirit

PCunicorn said:


> Very slick, salvage  How are those 560 Tis treating you? Still maxing out games?



Yeah they should be. They're 2GB cards and the 560 Ti is still a strong-enough GPU, so...


----------



## 87dtna

560 Ti SLI is around gtx 670 strength, so not bad even to todays standards.


----------



## salvage-this

PCunicorn said:


> Very slick, salvage  How are those 560 Tis treating you? Still maxing out games?



Not really but I think that is mostly because of the monitor.  Most of the games are fine at High with AA and AF mostly turned off.  Crysis 2/3 and BF3 are set to a mix of Low and medium since there can be such swing in FPS depending on where you are in the game.  2gb memory hurts a lot in some games.

I was able to get one of the 560s to 1000Mhz before I went SLI.  Would be nice if I could get both to hit that mark.  



claptonman said:


> Love how the case makes your mobo look like a microATX.



Yeah I am really happy with the case.  I think I'll make more use of the extra space when I redo the system.  Hopefully I'll go full liquid with one high end CPU and GPU.  I have always wanted to.


----------



## G80FTW

After almost a year since its last cleaning decided it was time:

















She probably wont win any beauty pageants, but shes still my baby.



87dtna said:


> 560 Ti SLI is around gtx 670 strength, so not bad even to todays standards.



Oh lord.....  Your effectively saying that 560 ti's in SLi is slightly more than 5% slower than my 680 right? I just want to clarify that.


----------



## PCunicorn

Yes, he is. Being 560 Ti SLI is better than a 580, and a 580 is slightly worse or better depending on the game than a 670.


----------



## 87dtna

PCunicorn said:


> a 580 is slightly worse or better depending on the game than a 670.



I know of no game the 670 doesn't beat the 580.  The 670 is a solid 15% stronger than a 580.


----------



## G80FTW

87dtna said:


> I know of no game the 670 doesn't beat the 580.  The 670 is a solid 15% stronger than a 580.



I retract my previous statement. However, in terms of actual strength SLi 560 ti's are only half way there. The 670 has almost twice the raw processing power of 2 560s. In terms of gaming performance they may be "close" but in terms of processing power they are not even close.


----------



## 87dtna

Yes thats true.


----------



## PCunicorn

87dtna said:


> I know of no game the 670 doesn't beat the 580.  The 670 is a solid 15% stronger than a 580.



Yeah you are right. HWCompare can be a bit off sometimes


----------



## 87dtna

Got a new case, currently running a gtx 670-


----------



## PCunicorn

What case? Rosewill Challenger, maybe?


----------



## 87dtna

PCunicorn said:


> What case? Rosewill Challenger, maybe?



Ding ding, winner!  lol, nice guess :good:

Cheap case, got it on a pre black Friday sale for $40 free shipping.  Can't beat it for the price, easily as good as most $80-100 cases.


----------



## Twiki

Really? Man, that a deal and a half. :good:


----------



## Darren

That case is pretty good. The filters on the front are basically useless and not easily removable. Could use some more space behind the motherboard tray but it's still pretty cheap. I got mine for 40 bucks 2 years ago. I really did like the painted interior and the case overall felt very sturdy. Cable management is pretty good too, expecially since a lot at that price point have almost none. I like the NZXT M59 better though. Same case on the inside but with a window and a better front bezel in my opinion.


----------



## 87dtna

Yeah it was all about bang for the buck.  I figured for $40 I'd try it, and definitely got pleasantly surprised.

The front bezel suites me very well with everything on the top.  On the NZXT M59, I honestly find it pretty ugly, but also the buttons/ports are in the middle.  Since my PC is on the floor, having the buttons at the top is more desirable.  I'm more of a plain case guy though, my favorite case to this day has been the Cooler Master 690 II advanced....one of the plainest looking cases on the outside.  And as far as the side window, well like I said mine is on the floor but I also don't even run with the side panel on since I change hardware weekly.  lol


----------



## PCunicorn

I also like that CM 690 II Advance also, and it's now all that expensive but no rubber groments for cable management kinda sucks :/ Anyways,  your build looks great 87


----------



## 87dtna

The new model of the 690 II advanced does indeed have the rubber grommets


----------



## PCunicorn

Oh,  I didn't know that. Well it's either a 550D, Define R4, or 690 II Advance for me  the 690 II is the cheapest too,  albeit refurbished 
http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cm-690-ii-advanced-usb-3-0-black-atx-mid-tower-case-refurbished/


----------



## 87dtna

Out of stock on cooler masters site, as is most things.  It's $102 shipped on newegg-

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119259


But anyway I still have the pic of the build back in 2010 with a CM 690 II advanced.  As you can see, you don't need the grommets for it to look clean


----------



## PCunicorn

Yeah it's off and on. Why'd you get rid of it?


----------



## 87dtna

At the time I went to a benching station (changed hardware practically weekly those years).


----------



## PCunicorn

Oh,  haha. Is there any reason you benched so much?  And another thing,  do you game at all?


----------



## 87dtna

Yeah I was (still am, but not as active) part of the benching team on another forum.

Yes I do some gaming.


----------



## salvage-this

Did you get any discounts on parts when on that benchmarking team? Seems like that would get really expensive fast.


----------



## 87dtna

The benching team would sell parts and give discounts to others on the team.  

I almost always bought everything used, barely ever bought anything new.  They I would sell it, and buy something else.  After the initial investment I hardly spent any money as I would just keep recycling like that.


----------



## Darren

Helped my brother build his computer tonight. I ended up wiring all of it. Not bad cable management for the case. Rosewill Blackhawk. Actually very impressed with the case.
FX 8320
GTX 760
CX 600
8GB 1600 RAM
Gigabyte 970A
2TB Seagate Barrucuda


----------



## spirit

Nice work! Was that the photo/video editing build you were asking about a while back?


----------



## 87dtna

Case almost looks identical to the CM 690 II advanced lol.


----------



## Darren

spirit said:


> Nice work! Was that the photo/video editing build you were asking about a while back?



Yup. I had to convince him to just buy an 8320 rather than using my old 955 like he wanted to.


----------



## spirit

Denther said:


> Yup. I had to convince him to just buy an 8320 rather than using my old 955 like he wanted to.



Good move. The 8320 is far better for that kind of stuff. Has double the cores for a start.


----------



## FuryRosewood

wrap the fan cable for the heatsink around a screwdriver to take up the slack:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/14630925/2012-07-05_01-02-54_261.jpg


----------



## G25r8cer

Plan on picking up a new case, fan controller, and PSU come income tax time. Note: My desktop rarely see's any use anymore. Just looking to swap out my junked up case as well as my rigged up PSU and fan controller. My Skythe fan controller wires are spliced together after an accident and my PSU's fan controller and fan's failed. For a while now I have been running cheap Rosewill fan's and have them wired straight to the PSU (running full blast). 

Now I am just looking to quite my computer down. My obligations/want's have changed majorly in the PC world. Honestly my desktop has way more power than I will ever use now days. 

This is what I'm looking at 

Case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119256

Fan Controller: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811992007

PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139027

Note: I am just going for basic stuff here but ... I still want 
Case:

- Cable management
- Rear CPU cooler access
- Side case Window
- 3 5.25" bays
- Bottom mount PSU 

PSU: 

- 500w Min
- Decent Quality 
- 2 6+2 pin PCIE 
- 4+4 CPU
- 20+4 Mobo

Fan controller 

- No screen 
- Simplistic
- 3 pin fan controller
- 3 channel at min

If you have any other suggestions I am open to them


----------



## PCunicorn

That case has no cable management, don't know why you'd pick it. Go for something lime the Source 210 or a Rosewill Challenger. And get a CX500M for just a few bucks more.


----------



## 87dtna

PCunicorn said:


> That case has no cable management, don't know why you'd pick it. Go for something lime the Source 210 or a Rosewill Challenger. And get a CX500M for just a few bucks more.



My thoughts exactly.  Rosewill challenger and CX500M.


----------



## G25r8cer

Oops I meant to delete that one off of my wish list. Actually looking at the source 210 or the Patriot?


----------



## PCunicorn

The Patriot looks nice, but at that price I would get the Blackhawk.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Denther said:


> Helped my brother build his computer tonight. I ended up wiring all of it. Not bad cable management for the case. Rosewill Blackhawk. Actually very impressed with the case.
> FX 8320
> GTX 760
> CX 600
> 8GB 1600 RAM
> Gigabyte 970A
> 2TB Seagate Barrucuda



I love blue led fans the most.Both of my main UAC computers have blue led fans.But not IN THE CASE.Instead it is ON THE CASE.


----------



## Shane

Bad pictures of my downsized system rebuild.  (Phone camera only.) 
















SSDs get mounted to the side panel which is out of shot. 

There really isn't cable management options in this case,Plus my PSU is non modular,But it seems to run quite cool actually with Cpu temps about 32c idle,63-65 ish load on Prime 95..and my GPU about 31c idle and was 47c while i was playing Infestation earlier..so not too bad really.

I changed the top fans to intake rather than exhaust so it blows air down inside and through the vent holes at the bottom.


----------



## BurningSkyline

Hello all, I'm looking for some input. I've got a Gunmetal Grey Phantom 410, and I was going to upgrade my fans from stock.






Here is what I was planning:
2 Corsair SP120 Performance editions for my heatsink,
2 Corsair AF140 Blue LED performance edition - if they have a twin pack that is, otherwise a AF120 Blue LED twin pack.
2 Intakes... either 2 SP120 Performance, 2 AF120 LED in Blue or White...

I'm not sure about the front intakes. Obviously the SP120's would perform better (not too much better since I removed the other hdd cage), but if I do decide to use the af120s would the whites look better/worse than blues?

I think I'm going to buy a white led strip to keep more natural lighting, that way the blue led fans and blue rings accent everything well. The current HSF fan might find its way to the side panel.


----------



## claptonman

My friend took pics of my computer.











Full album here.


----------



## PCunicorn

Probably one of the best black/blue builds I've ever seen. Though, adding GPUs with a blue pcb or heatsink cover wouldn't hurt.


----------



## claptonman

PCunicorn said:


> Probably one of the best black/blue builds I've ever seen. Though, adding GPUs with a blue pcb or heatsink cover wouldn't hurt.



Heh, check out my computer name:






And thanks. Maybe repainting them sometime would be a fun project.


----------



## PCunicorn

Haha yeah, that name certainly is perfect 

Something to think about is sleeving those cables blue or individual sleeving them black and blue. It would certainly be time consuming but it would look so awesome


----------



## NVX_185

claptonman said:


> My friend took pics of my computer.
> 
> Full album here.



Dude, that looks sick! Clean and simple build, well done. The blue trim on that rear Corsair exhaust fan looks awesome, might need to get myself some of those


----------



## Calin

I had a lot of pics to take so I made a video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVx3WiPR6BU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## porterjw

Cell phone camera Looking for some black loom to cover up the stuff at the PSU. Thinking of inverting the Drives to put the cables in the back, bu with the cover on you can't see it, so I'm waiting to see if it gnaws at me.


----------



## PCunicorn

Very nice! Not having a GPU really helps, and you're also very good at managing cables too  So good in fact, I'm shipping my PC to you


----------



## voyagerfan99

I've never posted my HTPC. It's connected to an Onkyo TX-SR607 receiver (7.1) with a Klipsch Synergy SUB-10 Sub, Klipsch Synergy C-1 Center, 4 Klipsch S-1 Synergy Surround speakers, and Polk 65T's for the two front chanels, and a Mitsubishi HC-5500 projector (1080P - 116"). The bulb in the projector is rated at 5,000 hours but we've gotten to 7,600 hours as of today. The bulb is starting to flicker though and some of the contrast is gone. It's driving me up a wall, but I want to limp along on this bulb for a while longer. If it doesn't die before spring break, I'm gonna replace it then before I have a Harry Potter marathon with friends. My father got a free replacement bulb when he bought the projector, so that's good at least.






The system itself is a Gigabyte AM3 board I bought off Vroom_Skies, my old Phenom II X4 965BE, 4GB of RAM, 60GB OCZ Vertex II, 320GB HDD, and a GTX 560Ti reference card I bought off 87dtna. It's a tight fit for that card, and I had to flip the PSU to fit the card in there. The blue LED fan was just something I had laying around so I stuck it in there until I order a plain black fan.


----------



## porterjw

PCunicorn said:


> Very nice! Not having a GPU really helps, and you're also very good at managing cables too  So good in fact, I'm shipping my PC to you



Thanks. I have a GTX 660 that absolutely refuses to play nicely with Linux, so it's out of my case at the moment. The PCI plug is on the top of the card too, so I'm not going to like figuring out how to route a cable to it


----------



## porterjw

voyagerfan99 said:


> If it doesn't die before spring break, I'm gonna replace it then before I have a Harry Potter marathon with friends.



I'll look for an invite 

My 47" LCD looks paltry compared to that.


----------



## voyagerfan99

It's pretty awesome  Bluray quality is fantastic and the sound system is phenomenal.


----------



## 87dtna

imsati what case is that




voyagerfan99 said:


> and a GTX 560Ti reference card I bought off 87dtna. It's a tight fit for that card, and I had to flip the PSU to fit the card in there.




I'll say that's a tight fit, no wonder you were concerned!  Looks great though


----------



## porterjw

Fractal Design R4 with a window:  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811352021

Comes in Grey and White, too. Also, non-windowed versions. Got the ARC XL for Christmas, but it's way too big, so I bought this one. Now I have to figure out whatr to do with the ARC...


----------



## PCunicorn

Give it to me?

 JK, besides I got a new case last month anyways


----------



## Calin

Here u go
REMOVED -Images way too big please resize.


----------



## 87dtna

Quite possibly the worst pics in this thread...


----------



## PCunicorn

My eyes! +1 87

And why are you missing 3 drive bay covers?


----------



## Geoff

Calin said:


> Here u go


Dude, you need to read a "taking photos 101" guide.


----------



## 87dtna

He didn't even make it to 101, he's just at.....01 level.


----------



## spirit

Liking the blue lighting Calin, but it might be easier to take photos in a lighter room or if you turn the light on. :good:


----------



## Shane

Calin i have removed those pictures,They're way too big please re-size them to something more suitable like 1024x800.


----------



## Calin

Shane said:


> Calin i have removed those pictures,They're way too big please re-size them to something more suitable like 1024x800.


Okay, I'll see when I have time.


----------



## Geoff

Calin said:


> Okay, I'll see when I have time.



Or upload them to Photobucket, they automatically resize.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

New mini itx build.

Not had a pc since early last year so this is like going back into Narnia lol 

Cable management is the best i can do with my crap skills and the limited space, the case itself is gorgeous and a lot smaller than i anticipated. Not bad at all. If all goes well with my application for the army i should be able to lug this with me into phase 2 (Obviously i wont have enough time for games in phase 1 lol)

















TV is a temporary thing, i couldnt afford a monitor when i bought the pc lol


----------



## 87dtna

It's pretty nice, but if you were to pick up this PSU-

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256084

It comes with an ATX conversion bracket.  You could dramatically increase the tidiness of the cables and also the SFX design would give you more space/clearance inside the case which would make things run cooler.   The 24 pin connector is designed for mini ITX use so its very short.  And then of course its modular, on top of that it's an 80+ gold so more power efficient.  It's 444w on a single 12v rail, which is more than enough to handle a 4670k and gtx 760.  Both of those at full load would only pull 300w, if that....and I'm talking furmark and prime95 going at the same time.....gaming will never draw that much.

Just a thought if you wanted to do something about it.  The PSU is pretty expensive, but IMO it's worth it for a mini ITX build.  I've had one, and I subjected it to an H55/I5 750 at 3.6ghz and a gtx 470, both a which draw waaaaayy more power than a 4670k and 760.  Handled it like a champ.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

87dtna said:


> It's pretty nice, but if you were to pick up this PSU-
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256084
> 
> It comes with an ATX conversion bracket.  You could dramatically increase the tidiness of the cables and also the SFX design would give you more space/clearance inside the case which would make things run cooler.   The 24 pin connector is designed for mini ITX use so its very short.  And then of course its modular, on top of that it's an 80+ gold so more power efficient.  It's 44w on a single 12v rail, which is more than enough to handle a 4670k and gtx 760.  Both of those are full load would only pull 300w, if that....and I'm talking furmark and prime95 going at the same time.....gaming will never draw that much.
> 
> Just a thought if you wanted to do something about it.  The PSU is pretty expensive, but IMO it's worth it for a mini ITX build.  I've had one, and I subjected it to an H55/I5 750 at 3.6ghz and a gtx 470, both a which draw waaaaayy more power than a 4670k and 760.  Handled it like a champ.



To be honest mate the cable management doesnt bother me enough to warrant buying a new psu and my temps are fine.

I just need a closed water cooler and ill be good to go.

I mean temps at the mo are fine.


But thanks for the advice


----------



## claptonman

Nice! I have the same coolermaster ITX case, except in white.


----------



## Calin

Fixed em


----------



## spirit

SuperDuperMe said:


> New mini itx build.
> 
> Not had a pc since early last year so this is like going back into Narnia lol
> 
> Cable management is the best i can do with my crap skills and the limited space, the case itself is gorgeous and a lot smaller than i anticipated. Not bad at all. If all goes well with my application for the army i should be able to lug this with me into phase 2 (Obviously i wont have enough time for games in phase 1 lol)


Nice PC Mike! Looks very small and compact indeed. 

Good luck with your application for the army! :good: You might be deployed to Somerset to help out with the flood damage first.


----------



## 87dtna

Calin said:


> Fixed em



If you say so lol


----------



## voyagerfan99

Calin said:


> Fixed em





87dtna said:


> If you say so lol



Yeah all I see are blue lights. Doesn't really show off your components.


----------



## Geoff

Calin said:


> Fixed em


You need to invest in a new camera or some better lighting.

We can only see blue lights and the outline of the case.


----------



## Calin

WRXGuy1 said:


> You need to invest in a new camera or some better lighting.
> 
> We can only see blue lights and the outline of the case.


It's an iphone 3. Ill take more photos tomorrow, with lighting.


----------



## PCunicorn

Why are you missing drive bay covers, Calin?


----------



## Calin

PCunicorn said:


> Why are you missing drive bay covers, Calin?


They're not missing, they're just transparent


----------



## PCunicorn

What is that thing on the second bay up?


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Finally upgraded my aging Phenom II X6.  Went with a 4670K, Z87-UD3H, and Corsair H100i cooler.


----------



## claptonman

Wow. Really clean, looks amazing.


----------



## speedx77x

Would have gone with a different 760 like MSI or Gigabyte, but still looks nice. I have to same case btw.


----------



## spirit

Superb cable management. :good:


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Told you the TV was temporary  Got my new monitor today and my headset yesterday.


----------



## PCunicorn

speedx77x said:


> Would have gone with a different 760 like MSI or Gigabyte, but still looks nice. I have to same case btw.



Why? eVGAs a great brand, and the white, black, and blue look great together. 

Ethan, I'll trade you a H110 for that h100i 

And very nice, Mike!


----------



## spirit

PCunicorn said:


> Why? eVGAs a great brand, and the white, black, and blue look great together.


I agree. The white cooler goes well with the white blanking covers and hard drive caddies in his case and it also goes well with his white fans. 

EVGA rocks.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

PCunicorn said:


> Why? eVGAs a great brand, and the white, black, and blue look great together.
> 
> Ethan, I'll trade you a H110 for that h100i
> 
> And very nice, Mike!


Thanks for the offer but the H110 wouldn't fit in my case.  The motherboard heatsinks get in the way of the fans.



spirit said:


> I agree. The white cooler goes well with the white blanking covers and hard drive caddies in his case and it also goes well with his white fans.
> 
> EVGA rocks.


Thanks. I might do a 2 colour scheme in the future, but I think blue/black/white works well enough.


----------



## PCunicorn

Doesn't fit in my case either


----------



## speedx77x

PCunicorn said:


> Why? eVGAs a great brand, and the white, black, and blue look great together.
> 
> Ethan, I'll trade you a H110 for that h100i
> 
> And very nice, Mike!



After extensive research on non-reference coolers I've found that MSI twin frozr IV is the one of quietest and gigabyte is one of the coolest which helps if your OC'ing. However, I guess the white, black, and blue does look nice.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Gigabyte coolers are awesome! My GTX 570 always ran nice and cool :good:


----------



## 87dtna

gtx 670's don't run hot at all, very cool running cards.  Reference designs are fine on those.


----------



## Shane

SuperDuperMe said:


> Told you the TV was temporary  Got my new monitor today and my headset yesterday.



Very nice mate!

Nice and tidy!

Still not posted my setup since changing it,I now have a new desk..new case etc...have a new phone too so picture quality should be much better.


----------



## turbobooster

my current pc, simple but nice.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

turbobooster said:


> my current pc, simple but nice.



Beautiful case, its the one i originally wanted but didn't have the money or the space.


----------



## turbobooster

SuperDuperMe said:


> Beautiful case, its the one i originally wanted but didn't have the money or the space.



yes its a very beautiful case and it keep the hardware very cool.
I,m waiting for all white fans to put on the cpu cooler, and 1 blue in the back and then I,m done, for as long as it takes hahaha


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

These cases are the ones I like the MOST:


----------



## speedx77x

I would have gone with UV strips and different fans, but regardless wow nice PC.
:good:


----------



## spirit

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> These cases are the ones I like the MOST:



Would be even better if the cable management was half decent.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Haha I am pretty sure that cables won't complain if they are not positioned perfectly and it will also not affect the functionality and the speed. 

So...let there be LIGHTS!!!


----------



## salvage-this

spirit said:


> Would be even better if the cable management was half decent.



I have worked in that case before.  It's so hard to get the cables to work well because you can't hide anything.  Looks like that guy didn't try too hard.


----------



## turbobooster

very niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## spirit

salvage-this said:


> I have worked in that case before.  It's so hard to get the cables to work well because you can't hide anything.  Looks like that guy didn't try too hard.



Yeah I can imagine with it being transparent.


----------



## G25r8cer

Been a while since I posted my desktop on here. Not much has changed that I know of. Just recently added a small smd led strip. I bought a roll of it for some car projects and thought .. why not? My desktop is not a top performer by any means but, it's way more than I need. 

Oh I'm not running the 9600gso anymore. That is sitting on a shelf. I don't game so I went back to using onboard gpu. Also replaced the fan's in my psu as the stock ones were going bad and wired them to my fan controller. 

I have a new fan controller coming in the mail (NZXT sentry mesh) and an esata enclosure (Rosewill). My 750gb samsung hdd is going in the enclosure and getting hooked up to my new 32" samsung led smart tv when it gets here. 

Yes .. I'm still rocking my computerforum.com decal


----------



## PCunicorn

Ethan3.14159 said:


> Thought I would show off my new Cooler Master V8.



A 5 year old post and still one of the best looking builds on the thread, mostly due to the awesome green color scheme


----------



## 87dtna

I like the green as well, but wire management could be a lot better.  The worst offender being the CPU power cable.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

PCunicorn said:


> A 5 year old post and still one of the best looking builds on the thread, mostly due to the awesome green color scheme


Wasn't expecting to see this when coming in here. 

Thanks, but I think it looks like pure garbage compared to my setup now [Link].


----------



## Ramodkk

Ethan has by far, THE BEST looking rig/working station in this forum. :good:


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Magreenery said:


> Ethan has by far, THE BEST looking rig/working station in this forum. :good:


Haha, thanks man. Not sure about that though. CdnAudiophile has some posted some pretty amazing rigs.


----------



## spirit

87dtna said:


> I like the green as well, but wire management could be a lot better.  The worst offender being the CPU power cable.



My thoughts too. That system looks OK...


----------



## PCunicorn

spirit said:


> My thoughts too. That system looks OK...



I don't know, that green just really appeals to me. And this was 5 years ago. Modular PSUs weren't common, and usually cases didn't have much cable management features.


----------



## spirit

PCunicorn said:


> And this was 5 years ago. Modular PSUs weren't common, and usually cases didn't have much cable management features.


Very true indeed.


----------



## 87dtna

You can see that it is a modular PSU right there in the pic.  But the main problem is the CPU power wire running right across the front of everything.  If it had been snaked up on the backside it would have cleaned up a lot right there.  Then a couple zip ties would have done the rest.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

87dtna said:


> You can see that it is a modular PSU right there in the pic.  But the main problem is the CPU power wire running right across the front of everything.  If it had been snaked up on the backside it would have cleaned up a lot right there.  Then a couple zip ties would have done the rest.


I would've done that if I could. The cable wasn't long enough to route behind the motherboard tray, and then I couldn't find any 8pin extension cables. Thankfully it's a lot easier these days.


----------



## 87dtna

Ethan3.14159 said:


> I would've done that if I could. The cable wasn't long enough to route behind the motherboard tray, and then I couldn't find any 8pin extension cables. Thankfully it's a lot easier these days.



Nah, you can actually run that cable directly below the motherboard and it'd be fine.  No need to go completely on the back of the case.  
I've done it more than once for short 8 pin cables.  You just kinda flatten out the wires in the sleeve there and when you place the motherboard on top of it just kinda massage it down until it's all flat and not bulging the board up before you screw it down.


----------



## PCunicorn

Very shaky picture, sorry. Got some DIY cable grommets in there


----------



## speedx77x

Did you just get that card? Don't remember you having it before.


----------



## PCunicorn

Yup. Got it in the mail about 6 hours ago.


----------



## spirit

Looking good, Jay! 

Really must get some compressed air and dust down my system.


----------



## Calin

PCunicorn said:


> Very shaky picture, sorry. Got some DIY cable grommets in there


Looks good. What case is that?


----------



## speedx77x

PCunicorn said:


> Yup. Got it in the mail about 6 hours ago.



okay cool, looking to get a 770 myself soon as well 



Calin said:


> Looks good. What case is that?



Its the  NZXT Tempest 410 says it that Pc part picker link in his signature.


----------



## turbobooster

this case is very good to keep youre pc very cool, together with a corsair h110 and 4 x corsair af 140mm in push-pull  it is no problem to run my amd fx at 4.5ghz.


----------



## speedx77x

That upside down corsair logo would bug me.......


----------



## PCunicorn

speedx77x said:


> That upside down corsair logo would bug me.......



Exactly what I was thinking. I don't see a reason why it needs to be upside down like that.


----------



## Shane

Mine is upside down on my H60i too,I could have it so the logo is the right way, but because the tubes are thicker and wider on these new AIO coolers it makes the pipes go at a weird twist if i do which i don't like,prefer to keep them as straight as possible.


----------



## HereForOneThing

Shane said:


> Check out my old keyboard. ..
> 
> Not sure exactly how old this is,no manufacture date on the back,It has a Model number (SDT1000) Made by Samsung for Time Computers but Google doesn't really tell me anything about it.
> 
> Its mechanical,keys are very responsive..only thing i hate is its soooo loud,Not good at all for those late night gaming sessions.



Yes, this is one of the very few things on Google about this keyboard, and yes, it's very nice 

What makes you say that it has mechanical keys? It wouldn't be like Time to spend a lot on a keyboard, especially given the system mine came from, which was cheap and rubbish enough for someone to donate it. 

I'm also struck by you saying that it's noisy - mine is almost silent.

They wouldn't have used the same name for two very different keyboards, would they? The model number of this one is KB1T044CPXAA.


----------



## 87dtna

Everyone like my mining rig?  lol

Sry for bad quality, cell phone pic in poor lighting (basement, obviously)


----------



## PCunicorn

It's hard to get more ghetto then that


----------



## 87dtna

It's not really ghetto.  Almost everyone with hardcore mining rigs uses a metal rack with risers, it's just the way you do it.  The cards run WAY to hot to be close together, not to mention I would have only been able to run 2 cards on this board not 4 like I'm doing now.


----------



## dreamwave




----------



## PCunicorn

Didn't think it was possible to make a Mac look cluttered, but I guess I was wrong.


----------



## voyagerfan99

dreamwave said:


>



I think you're looking for this thread 

http://www.computerforum.com/5484-post-your-desktop-background-screenshot.html


----------



## Awitte58

87dtna said:


> Everyone like my mining rig?  lol
> 
> Sry for bad quality, cell phone pic in poor lighting (basement, obviously)




What sort of hashrate that rig have? It appears you run 24/7. 

I am curious what type of coin you get out of that and how much you have invested. 
I have been experimenting and was thinking of getting into it. There's money to be made! lol
PM me if you like.


----------



## 87dtna

That rig puts out 3300kh.  I have a total of 4500kh.  Probably about $2200 total invested.

Profits are low right now, I'm only at a rate of making about .80 bitcoin per month which is about $500 at current rates.  So it'll take me 4 months to atleast recoop my investment, but that is also if bitcoin value stays low (currently $630).  

Right now the best idea is to just hold the bitcoin and wait for values to rise.  If BTC hits $1000, then I will have made $800 per month and made up my investment in under 3 months instead of over 4.

Oh I also forgot, it's costing me about $100 a month in electric too.  So only ~$400 in pure profit...but like I said BTC value is low right now.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

speedx77x said:


> That upside down corsair logo would bug me.......





PCunicorn said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. I don't see a reason why it needs to be upside down like that.


 
The logo is placed right.
You just need to place your PC upside down. 



87dtna said:


> Everyone like my mining rig? lol
> 
> Sry for bad quality, cell phone pic in poor lighting (basement, obviously)


 
Now I know I am not the only crazy computer person.  :good:


----------



## Gilleyman

*My new Build is complete!*

Well, Im new to these forums!  Ive recently finished my build  I love the Razer Colours and Theme so i based my Build from that

Specs:
Case Coolmaster's HAF 912
Intel i7 - 3770 3.4ghz ( Overclocked to 3.7ghz )
Thermaltake's 120mm Duel Fan CPU Liquid Cooler
Asrock z77 extreme3 Mobo
16 gigs 1600 corsair Ram
650 Thermaltake PSU
GTX 760 2gig GPU
1 Tb HDD for storage
250 GB Samsung SSD for OS and Main games
OS : Licensed Windows 7 Ultimate
NZXTs Touch Screen Fan Controller ( Terrible for LED fans, makes them blink )
5 Front 120mm intake Fans
1 Side 120mm intake fan under GPU
2 120 mm top exaust fans + 2 fans and rad for liquid Cooler

Accessories 

Deathstalker Razer keyboard
Razer Naga Expert Mouse
Razer Speed/Accuracy Mouse pad
Logitech Wireless gaming headset
2x HP 22bw monitors


----------



## Geoff

Sweet!


----------



## Jamebonds1

87dtna said:


> Everyone like my mining rig?  lol
> 
> Sry for bad quality, cell phone pic in poor lighting (basement, obviously)



It is not in crossfire yet it is?


----------



## Jamebonds1

Gilleyman said:


> Well, Im new to these forums!  Ive recently finished my build  I love the Razer Colours and Theme so i based my Build from that
> 
> Specs:
> Case Coolmaster's HAF 912
> Intel i7 - 3770 3.4ghz ( Overclocked to 3.7ghz )
> Thermaltake's 120mm Duel Fan CPU Liquid Cooler
> Asrock z77 extreme3 Mobo
> 16 gigs 1600 corsair Ram
> 650 Thermaltake PSU
> GTX 760 2gig GPU
> 1 Tb HDD for storage
> 250 GB Samsung SSD for OS and Main games
> OS : Licensed Windows 7 Ultimate
> NZXTs Touch Screen Fan Controller ( Terrible for LED fans, makes them blink )
> 5 Front 120mm intake Fans
> 1 Side 120mm intake fan under GPU
> 2 120 mm top exaust fans + 2 fans and rad for liquid Cooler
> 
> Accessories
> 
> Deathstalker Razer keyboard
> Razer Naga Expert Mouse
> Razer Speed/Accuracy Mouse pad
> Logitech Wireless gaming headset
> 2x HP 22bw monitors



Cool man.  I have cool lightning desktop too.  red, blue, green.  I have 13 fan total for both case and hardware   I know it suck to owned NXZT Fan control  I had it too.  they're bad fan control.  AeroCool is the better.


----------



## turbobooster

my opinion BIGGGGGG   hahaha


----------



## Jamebonds1

turbobooster said:


> my opinion BIGGGGGG   hahaha



Two blu ray?!?!?!??! You're crazy!

Oh dear. I forgot to update information of my sound card...... I now have Creative ZxR sound card.....


----------



## Geoff

turbobooster said:


> my opinion BIGGGGGG   hahaha


You remind me of myself years ago, when I wanted to have as many bays filled as possible haha


----------



## turbobooster

yes 2 blue rays, and i dont want to have as many bays filled, this is how i bought it, just going to put a second gtx 580 in it.
hope my psu can do is work then still.

but i think its still a very strong pc, atleast with 2 graphic cards in it.


----------



## spirit

I thought I was crazy for spending 70 quid on my LG Blu-Ray RW drive but you have two of them! 

Nice rig! :good:


----------



## turbobooster

spirit said:


> I thought I was crazy for spending 70 quid on my LG Blu-Ray RW drive but you have two of them!
> 
> Nice rig! :good:



yes true i have 2 but i bought them togheter for 50 euro


----------



## CrayonMuncher




----------



## voyagerfan99

Holy resolution crayonmuncher


----------



## CrayonMuncher

Yeah should have sorted that now, also uploaded the wrong pic to begin with


----------



## speedx77x

Upside down corsair logo....... bugs me


----------



## CrayonMuncher

lol, just found it the best way to mount as I mounted the rad outside the case, also wanted the the tubing away from the ram.

Btw the other gtx 570 is a msi twin forzr II but the fan needed replacing, got it from china for 6 quid but the fan lead was too short so I had to mount the fans the other way, now the cover wont fit, makes no difference though, really impressed, so far, how well they perform in last light.


----------



## JoeBowHunter

Just got it up and running, it needed a new HDD. I plan to upgrade it but I want to see what I need to upgrade first.

Specs:
Dell Studio XPS 435t/9000
Dell 22" display
W7 Professional
i7 [email protected] 2.7ghz
ATI Radeon 5800 GPU
GDDR5
9Gb RAM


----------



## spirit

It's a nice setup and I have a similar graphics card (Radeon HD 5870).  

I would probably upgrade the graphics card and power supply if you want better gaming performance, or possibly stick an SSD in the system if you want Windows to feel a lot faster. :good:


----------



## turbobooster

so i did a little cleanup.
after termalright send my the little wrench to use for the cooler a could also change the thermal compound,  so old tim of and cooler master e2 gold thermal paste on, temp dropped 4 degrees highest core


----------



## claptonman

What is that grill-thing over the GPU?


----------



## turbobooster

claptonman said:


> What is that grill-thing over the GPU?



nice rig, the grill ting is to keep the card from hanging so the weight is not on the pci-e slot.
and you can put a fan in for extra cooling


----------



## claptonman

turbobooster said:


> nice rig, the grill ting is to keep the card from hanging so the weight is not on the pci-e slot.
> and you can put a fan in for extra cooling



What is it called? I'd be interested in one of those.


----------



## turbobooster

claptonman said:


> What is it called? I'd be interested in one of those.



this is whats on the site from cooler master VGA holder: 80*15 mm.
it comes whith the cooler master haf x


----------



## Calin

Please, don't complain about the quality.


----------



## speedx77x

I like that white disk drive :good:, try and do farther away shots though.


----------



## voyagerfan99

It's not the quality I'm gonna complain about. It's what you chose to take pictures of I'll complain about.

Oh, and nice machine Claptonman :good:


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> It's not the quality I'm gonna complain about. It's what you chose to take pictures of I'll complain about.
> 
> Oh, and nice machine Claptonman :good:


+1, and it's not the quality of the camera, it's that you don't hold the camera still enough to prevent blurring.


----------



## Calin

WRXGuy1 said:


> +1, and it's not the quality of the camera, it's that you don't hold the camera still enough to prevent blurring.


When I have light the pictures I take look really awesome.


----------



## Darren

You're way to close to your computer for pictures anyway. Scoot back a bit.


----------



## Calin

Denther said:


> You're way to close to your computer for pictures anyway. Scoot back a bit.


The room is kinda small.


----------



## Geoff

Calin said:


> The room is kinda small.


I'm sure the room is larger than the < 1 yard you were from your computer.


----------



## Calin

WRXGuy1 said:


> I'm sure the room is larger than the < 1 yard you were from your computer.


Okay Okay, gonna post more pics tomorrow.


----------



## Geoff

Calin said:


> Okay Okay, gonna post more pics tomorrow.


There's nothing wrong with some close up shots, but they should be interesting to look at, plus it's nice to have a photo showing your entire computer as well.


----------



## Calin

as far as I can go. The room is smaller than most of you think


----------



## Geoff

Hmmm, maybe your mom should get you a new camera instead of a second GPU lol


----------



## spirit

You do like your blue lighting don't you?


----------



## Calin

yes


----------



## voyagerfan99

I remember the days of ricing my desktop to hell  After the first one, lights inside don't really matter to you anymore. My fans are blue LED in my current setup, but they're not stupid bright.


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> I remember the days of ricing my desktop to hell  After the first one, lights inside don't really matter to you anymore. My fans are blue LED in my current setup, but they're not stupid bright.



That's some nice cable management right there. 

(Yes, I know the case probably sucked for cable management).


----------



## voyagerfan99

That case was god awful. It was just thrown in with the barebones I bought off Tiger in 2007ish. Built my current rig in Spring of 2010 and was sure to get a much better case.


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> That case was god awful. It was just thrown in with the barebones I bought off Tiger in 2007ish. Built my current rig in Spring of 2010 and was sure to get a much better case.


I did the same as well.  My first one had LED fans, I bought cold cathodes (which I later repurposed for my car lol), and loaded the front with stickers.  Now I like simple and sleek.  I do have LED fans that came with my Antec 1200 case, but like yours it's just subtle lighting.


----------



## spirit

Yeah Travis that case looks a lot like the Galaxy 3. My friend's got a Galaxy 3 and it sucks so much. Horrid case, but for 30 quid it's kind of be expected.

I must admit I only bought my Lexa S because it looked cool in the product photos. Had it about 3.5 years now and it's been fine (cable management isn't the best but I did a good job eventually) but I think the next case will be something sleeker and preferably one which doesn't have a door covering the power and reset buttons, which I'm finding really irritating at the moment. 

My PC sits underneath my desk so I don't even see the blue LEDs on my case, so it's kind of pointless having them I think.


----------



## FuryRosewood

I recognize that gpu, an asus of some sort...but i had a 9600GT and 4850 Radeon with that cooler.


----------



## voyagerfan99

FuryRosewood said:


> I recognize that gpu, an asus of some sort...but i had a 9600GT and 4850 Radeon with that cooler.



It was my ASUS 9600GSO. First powerful GPU I ever owned  Same as a 9600GT only with 384MB of VRAM instead of 512MB like the 9600GT.


----------



## WeatherMan

Just picked up a 7900GTO from MSI for £234.99!


----------



## voyagerfan99

WeatherMan said:


> Just picked up a 7900GTO from MSI for £234.99!



Uh.....


----------



## salvage-this

Yeah I was wondering about that too.  Seems like a terrible buy.


----------



## WeatherMan

Lol, I was just messin! wanted to see the reaction I got

That was the original price I paid 7-8 years ago


----------



## Calin

Spent 1h to improve the Cable management, but it still isnt perfect


----------



## voyagerfan99

Holy resolution Batman


----------



## PCunicorn

No kidding. Upload your pictures to Tinypic, they resize it all for you.

Besides that, it looks pretty nice


----------



## spirit

Looks better than my old cable management, lol...









That was 3 years ago btw. It's a little neater now. But probably too dusty by Calin's standards. 


























Those were from last year. Looks exactly the same now... only dustier.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Why is cable management so important to you people?
That is like the LAST thing you should be worrying about.
The computer is not going to work any better or worse if a cable here and there is not positioned perfectly lol...


----------



## spirit

Because it looks nicer, improves airflow and means that there is less surface area in your case for dust to settle on. Better airflow = cooler temperatures = better stability = components last longer.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Lol...I wish I have so much free time to work on my cables like you guys do.
Unfortunately I don't since I spend more time in coding and I am under stress knowing I have to finish the project I am working on this year...

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!:gun:

Last night I was fixing some bugs and realized it will take me longer than I thought.
Why?
Because there is so much freaking code I wrote...crazy 700 pages if printed on paper...:gun:
And unfortunately all of that is really neccessary so I cannot really remove anything.
And to make things EVEN FREAKING WORSE,once I fix all those bugs then I need to add few more settings (options) and that will require a lot more code...

Oh man......

Sometimes I just want to shoot myself in the foot...
No wait...forget about that...I wanted to say HEAD!


----------



## Calin

PCunicorn said:


> No kidding. Upload your pictures to Tinypic, they resize it all for you.
> 
> Besides that, it looks pretty nice


I'm way too lazy to do it, why won't you simply zoom out the page, takes less time and resources. 
Thanks anyway



> That was 3 years ago btw. It's a little neater now. But probably too dusty by Calin's standards.


I like the cables. wanna see the dust in my pentium 1 retro rig?
Also I didn't knew that you had a GTS 450.



> Why is cable management so important to you people?
> That is like the LAST thing you should be worrying about.
> The computer is not going to work any better or worse if a cable here and there is not positioned perfectly lol...


The computer is not going to work any better or worse if you run it on the mobo box or in a 900D.


----------



## PCunicorn

Calin said:


> I'm way too lazy to do it, why won't you simply zoom out the page, takes less time and resources.
> Thanks anyway
> 
> 
> I like the cables. wanna see the dust in my pentium 1 retro rig?
> Also I didn't knew that you had a GTS 450.
> 
> 
> The computer is not going to work any better or worse if you run it on the mobo box or in a 900D.



Uploading your pictures to TinyPic is just as easy, if not easier then Facebook 

The computer won't run worse, but as Jason said, better cable management looks better, and it's easier to clean dust.


----------



## voyagerfan99

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Lol...I wish I have so much free time to work on my cables like you guys do.



That's why you do it when you first build the machine 



Calin said:


> I'm way too lazy to do it, why won't you simply zoom out the page, takes less time and resources.
> Thanks anyway



It's called bandwidth. Not everyone has a crazy fast connection. So please, resize your pictures before you upload them, or use an online resizer.


----------



## speedx77x

Jeez they're just pictures and they're not even that big.........


----------



## Harry Potter

speedx77x said:


> Jeez they're just pictures and they're not even that big.........



Yeah I can see them just find on my 14'' laptop.  

I swear 99% of the members on this forum are not happy unless they are bitching about something.  Come on guys grow up.


----------



## voyagerfan99

speedx77x said:


> Jeez they're just pictures and they're not even that big.........





Harry Potter said:


> Yeah I can see them just find on my 14'' laptop.
> 
> I swear 99% of the members on this forum are not happy unless they are bitching about something.  Come on guys grow up.



If I have to scroll to see a whole picture when I'm running 1920x1080, then it's too big. It's just common courtesy.

Also Calin, as far as I can tell, why did you need to post three of the same picture, with just bad lighting changes in each one?


----------



## PCunicorn

speedx77x said:


> Jeez they're just pictures and they're not even that big.........



If Calin wasn't repeatedly makng the same mistakes, it wouldn't be such a big deal.


----------



## Harry Potter

And you guys wonder why this forum is dead.  Stop complaining about every little thing.


----------



## spirit

Calin said:


> Also I didn't knew that you had a GTS 450.


I used to have one about 3 years ago but I sold it when I upgraded from the 760 to the 2500K and I got myself a used 5870 to replace it about 2 years ago which I'm still using today.

I bought the GTS 450 used too. I've not bought a brand new GPU since 2010.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Harry Potter said:


> And you guys wonder why this forum is dead.  *Stop complaining about every little thing.*



Couldn't say this better myself. :good:
I completely agree with you,but there will ALWAYS be people who are bitching about something lol...
There is nothing we can do about it I guess...






Cheers man!


----------



## Calin

Harry Potter said:


> Yeah I can see them just find on my 14'' laptop.
> 
> I swear 99% of the members on this forum are not happy unless they are bitching about something.  Come on guys grow up.


Yeah I agree, It's more annoying for me to resize the pics than zooming out or opening the pics in a new tab.


----------



## Geoff

Calin said:


> Yeah I agree, It's more annoying for me to resize the pics than zooming out or opening the pics in a new tab.


Except you are then the only one inconvenienced, rather than everyone who looks at this thread.


----------



## Harry Potter

WRXGuy1 said:


> Except you are then the only one inconvenienced, rather than everyone who looks at this thread.



Seriously if I can see them just fine on my 14'' laptop then you should have no problem with your 27'' monitor.


----------



## Geoff

Harry Potter said:


> Seriously if I can see them just fine on my 14'' laptop then you should have no problem with your 27'' monitor.


I can't see them fine on my 27" monitor. I can only see half the image.


----------



## Harry Potter

WRXGuy1 said:


> I can't see them fine on my 27" monitor. I can only see half the image.



Lol do you have it zoomed in or what?  Im running 1920x1080 and its just fine for me.


----------



## Calin

Harry Potter said:


> Lol do you have it zoomed in or what?  Im running 1920x1080 and its just fine for me.


I have a 32" inch TV as a monitor, I see a half of them too, but it takes about 2 secs to zoom out anyway. Here's the resized pic so you can stop this stuff (wich is useless anyway)


----------



## Geoff

Harry Potter said:


> Lol do you have it zoomed in or what?  Im running 1920x1080 and its just fine for me.


I don't view webpages in full screen...  Point is it's selfish to have the idea that you can't be bothered to take the time to shrink the images before posting, and would rather have most people have to scroll to see the entire image or zoom their entire browser out.

But I just ignore photos posted that large so it's not a big deal for me.


----------



## Harry Potter

If you dont view webpages in full screen then it is your own fault that you cant see the whole picture so you are the one that is being selfish.


----------



## Geoff

Harry Potter said:


> If you dont view webpages in full screen then it is your own fault that you cant see the whole picture so you are the one that is being selfish.


I can't tell if you're serious or not.  I'm clearly not the only one who feels this way.

Have you tried reading webpages on full screen on a 27" 2560x1440 display?  Do you like moving your head physically back and forth to see everything?

I use half my display for webpages, and the other half for other tasks.  I can fit an entire 720p video on half my display, there is no reason people should be posting photos larger than 1024x768 anyways.

The new photo Calin posted is much easier to see when viewed from a normal viewing distance.  The full size photos you need to step back to be able to see the entire image at once.


----------



## Calin

The owner of this forum also has a camera forum so users here will see you like an idiot if you don't post professional picture. That's how it works here.


----------



## Geoff

Calin said:


> The owner of this forum also has a camera forum so users here will see you like an idiot if you don't post professional picture. That's how it works here.


What does the owner of this forum having a camera forum have anything to do with the users of this forum?


----------



## spirit

Calin said:


> The owner of this forum also has a camera forum so users here will see you like an idiot if you don't post professional picture. That's how it works here.



Not at all. Most people just don't like blurry photos in which you cannot make anything out in them...

You don't need a fantastic camera to get non-blurry shots. All you need is a camera with a flash and a room with a window and/or a light and job's done. A £50 point and shoot will do the job.


----------



## Punk

Calin said:


> The owner of this forum also has a camera forum so users here will see you like an idiot if you don't post professional picture. That's how it works here.



I do photography as a hobby and participate on that other forum. Check out the photos I posted in the OS section and you'll see that what you're saying is completely wrong


----------



## Troncoso

Can you guys get off this now? It's sad that some of our long time memebers are reducing themselves to arguing with a 12 year old.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

There are so much bigger problems in this world and you people are arguing about stupid image resolutions...


----------



## 87dtna

You guys like my PC?


----------



## Twiki

87dtna said:


> You guys like my PC?



Wow, I never saw a microdot PC before.


----------



## Harry Potter

WRXGuy1 said:


> I can't tell if you're serious or not.  I'm clearly not the only one who feels this way.
> 
> Have you tried reading webpages on full screen on a 27" 2560x1440 display?  Do you like moving your head physically back and forth to see everything?
> 
> I use half my display for webpages, and the other half for other tasks.  I can fit an entire 720p video on half my display, there is no reason people should be posting photos larger than 1024x768 anyways.
> 
> The new photo Calin posted is much easier to see when viewed from a normal viewing distance.  The full size photos you need to step back to be able to see the entire image at once.



I was partly being serious and joking too.  But there is no rule here saying on how they can post the photos.  Perhaps they can make one here to make you guys happy.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

87dtna said:


> You guys like my PC?



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!
 OH MAN THAT IS SO FREAKING FUNNY!!!
 :good::good::good:


----------



## 87dtna

Thought I'd try to break the ice.


----------



## Okedokey

Struggling to get a better pic.... my girlfriends camera seems to be sweet, but i cannot use it


----------



## Punk

Do you do anything special that you need all those components or is it just for fun and hobby?


----------



## linkin

Maybe he just likes to show off on computer forums  It's a nice system though.


----------



## spirit

Awesome lighting! Nice rig, Oke! :good:


----------



## Ramodkk

Punk said:


> Do you do anything special that you need all those components or is it just for fun and hobby?



Are you kidding? lol


----------



## Punk

Ramodkk said:


> Are you kidding? lol



I'm actually being curious


----------



## Calin

Such a high end PC but the GPUs arent watercooled.


----------



## Darren

Calin said:


> Such a high end PC but the GPUs arent watercooled.



Yeah they are. Look at his signature. 

I like the red. :good:


----------



## speedx77x

I see someone is trying to flex......


----------



## 87dtna

Denther said:


> Yeah they are. Look at his signature.
> 
> I like the red. :good:



lol try looking at the pic.  Reference coolers on the 780's and also there is no 580.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

That cooling system sucks.
Here is the real thing:





XD XD XD


----------



## 87dtna

lol nice.


----------



## Darren

87dtna said:


> lol try looking at the pic.  Reference coolers on the 780's and also there is no 580.



He's had that picture as his avatar for sometime, I think he changed his sig more recently than that and has since probably changed his system a bit.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

87dtna said:


> lol nice.



Only fishes are now missing. 
 I will look on eBay if they have that component...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

 XD!!!


----------



## Okedokey

Punk said:


> Do you do anything special that you need all those components or is it just for fun and hobby?



Well running games at 3K needs that horsepower, and i use the system for modelling which makes it cry even with these specs...



spirit said:


> Awesome lighting! Nice rig, Oke! :good:



Thanks mate!



87dtna said:


> lol try looking at the pic.  Reference coolers on the 780's and also there is no 580.



Yeah, i have taken out the 580 (forgot update the sig), as it wasn't providing any value as I no longer use physx.. however the 780tis are under water, just havent updated the pic (very freakin heavy case and not in a place thats easy to take a pic).

Speaking of which, if anyone wants a near new 580 full water block, let me know and ill start a thread for it.


----------



## Darren

Okedokey said:


> Well running games at 3K needs that horsepower, and i use the system for modelling which makes it cry even with these specs...



What games do you normally play? And by 3K I assume 3 1080p displays?


----------



## spirit

Denther said:


> And by 3K I assume 3 1080p displays?



Or one 2880x1620 monitor?


----------



## Calin

Best photos I ever took of it.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Some crappy pics of my system and my setup. Can't remember if I posted them here before, but I don't think so.


----------



## Darren

That underneath a bunked bed? Looks like you're in a dorm but IIRC you're not. My setup will be something like that next year at KU.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Denther said:


> That underneath a bunked bed? Looks like you're in a dorm but IIRC you're not. My setup will be something like that next year at KU.



Yep, the bed is above and the desk is below. I live in a duplex with my fam.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

I never really liked messy environments.
 I am one of those who likes when EVERY SINGLE DETAIL is super tidy.

 Still not bad.That room looks very comfortable.


----------



## Geoff

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> I never really liked messy environments.
> I am one of those who likes when EVERY SINGLE DETAIL is super tidy.
> 
> Still not bad.That room looks very comfortable.


Post a pic of your room and your setup then


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

WRXGuy1 said:


> Post a pic of your room and your setup then



I am doing some upgrades now so it's a little bit messy.
 And I HATE messy. 
 Once I finish it, I will post it.
 It may take a while though...


----------



## Okedokey

Denther said:


> What games do you normally play? And by 3K I assume 3 1080p displays?



Yeah 5760 x 108 = 6,220,800 pixels



2880 x 1660 =  is only 4,780800


----------



## Troncoso

Okedokey said:


> Yeah 5760 x 108 = 6,220,800 pixels
> 
> 
> 
> 2880 x 1660 =  is only 4,780800



5760 x 108 = 622,080


----------



## Geoff

Troncoso said:


> 5760 x 108 = 622,080


He forgot the extra 0, I thought that was obvious.


----------



## Troncoso

WRXGuy1 said:


> He forgot the extra 0, I thought that was obvious.



I was just joking. I thought that was obvious.


----------



## spirit

So the Lenovo ThinkPad L540 turned up today. It's come all the way from Shanghai. Took 8 days to build and 3 to deliver, so that's less than 2 weeks from pressing the order button to having it in my hands which is pretty good.

This laptop is more widely travelled than me! As you can see from my UPS shipping statuses, it's been about halfway across the world. 

Spec in my signature.






















I replaced the stock 500GB HDD with a 1TB Seagate SSHD. I'm currently using the recovery drive I made to put the Lenovo Windows 8 onto the SSHD. You can see how easy it is disassemble the laptop and get to the HDD and RAM. This is why I like ThinkPads. :good:







I am in the process of writing a full review on this laptop which will be posted on the ThinkPad Forums in due time.

First impressions of this machine are great! Keyboard feels excellent, I like the TrackPoint, I like the 1080p screen. So far, so good! :good:

This is the third ThinkPad I've owned. The other two were older IBM ones made before Lenovo bought them.


----------



## Shane

Very nice mate  :good:

I know what you mean about Lenovo,s they are very well built..my Netbook was solid.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Hey Spirit just to let you know that I still did not open my new laptop I got almost 2 months ago.
Seriously lol.Didn't have time to do it.I have work over my head here.


----------



## PCunicorn

Nice Jason! Though, why would you back up the install that came with the lappy instead of doing a fresh install on the new SSHD? So that way you don't have the crap that came with the original install.


----------



## Shane

PCunicorn said:


> Nice Jason! Though, why would you back up the install that came with the lappy instead of doing a fresh install on the new SSHD? So that way you don't have the crap that came with the original install.



If its anything like my HP laptop,It was very hard to come across an ISO of Windows 8 OEM..i couldn't just use a regular Windows 8 ISO then use the serial key that was built into the laptops bios..it wouldn't work.

Thankfully i was able to get a hold of a OEM ISO.


----------



## spirit

PCunicorn said:


> Nice Jason! Though, why would you back up the install that came with the lappy instead of doing a fresh install on the new SSHD? So that way you don't have the crap that came with the original install.


I did it so it was still pre-activated by Lenovo and so that I had all of the correct drivers preinstalled - and the Lenovo software which is quite useful (eg the fingerprint stuff and the 'airbag' protection). There wasn't too much bloat at all - just Pokki and Norton and some other stuff which I removed.






It was a fresh install with the recovery media. You can't make recovery DVDs now with Windows 8, so I made a 'recovery USB drive' instead which seems to work well but took a while to restore. I was a little annoyed that the user manual said I needed an 8GB drive and then when I came to do it it said I needed a 16GB drive. 



Shane said:


> If its anything like my HP laptop,It was very hard to come across an ISO of Windows 8 OEM..i couldn't just use a regular Windows 8 ISO then use the serial key that was built into the laptops bios..it wouldn't work.
> 
> Thankfully i was able to get a hold of a OEM ISO.


Yeah that was also another problem, but I do have a Windows 8 Pro disc I could have used (with a key) or I could have gotten Windows 8.1 Pro from school.

Going to use the Windows Store to upgrade this machine to 8.1 today.


----------



## Thanatos

http://imgur.com/a/seX30#48

Not my PC, but awesome nonetheless


----------



## speedx77x

Thanatos said:


> http://imgur.com/a/seX30#48
> 
> Not my PC, but awesome nonetheless



Hmph the only case Noctua Fans will ever match....


----------



## Blandnuts

That wood case is neat.


----------



## claptonman

Shane said:


> If its anything like my HP laptop,It was very hard to come across an ISO of Windows 8 OEM..i couldn't just use a regular Windows 8 ISO then use the serial key that was built into the laptops bios..it wouldn't work.
> 
> Thankfully i was able to get a hold of a OEM ISO.



That is odd. All the computers I've reimaged with win8 and used the key from the BIOS worked just fine.


----------



## Okedokey

windows key in BIOS?


----------



## salvage-this

The new HPs have this as their new COA sticker.  You need to use the OEM CD to install Windows or it won't activate.  Key is in the bios, but not visible. Dumb.


----------



## AlienMenace

Thanatos said:


> http://imgur.com/a/seX30#48
> 
> Not my PC, but awesome nonetheless


That is very, very nice.


----------



## FuryRosewood

salvage-this said:


> The new HPs have this as their new COA sticker.  You need to use the OEM CD to install Windows or it won't activate.  Key is in the bios, but not visible. Dumb.



Yep, and its another shot in the foot for M$ allowing OEMs to do that...makes it a pain to get a machine restaged at work while keeping the licensing key intact...


----------



## Okedokey

salvage-this said:


> The new HPs have this as their new COA sticker.  You need to use the OEM CD to install Windows or it won't activate.  Key is in the bios, but not visible. Dumb.



You can extract Windows 8 key by downloading getWin8key script and it will show you it.


----------



## salvage-this

Good to see someone got it figured out.  Thanks.


----------



## spirit

ThinkPad L540. 

I took these photos for a review which I am writing on this laptop but I've not had the chance to write anything on it for weeks now. 

I had to take some these are quite high ISO (800) so there may be some grain on some of them. Retaking some of these tomorrow earlier in the day and with a flashgun.

I also posted a video on YouTube of Windows 8.1 Pro booting, shutting down and resuming from sleep with the Seagate 1TB SSHD which is installed in this laptop. You can see the video below: 

[UT]ZMe_-SqreHI[/UT]

Skip to 0:36 to see the boot. 

My first install of 8.1 on this machine was a clone from the HDD to the SSHD and didn't work well. I did a fresh install of 8.1 Pro which I got from school last weekend and now it's a lot quicker. You have to do a lot of restarts and get Windows to boot quickly since the SSHD firmware 'learns' which files to cache to boot Windows quickly. 

***EDIT: Pics temporarily removed whilst I transfer them to a new Flickr account.***


----------



## Geoff

I think you missed a few angles


----------



## PCunicorn

Jesus, Jason... 

lol, seriously man wouldn't it of been better if you of just linked to album? Thankfully I have fast Internet...


----------



## spirit

Well I did take these photos for the purpose of a review, hence for all the angles. I pretty much copied and pasted my post on forum.thinkpads.com to here.

This page even loads fine on my phone, so you lot should be OK.


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> Well I did take these photos for the purpose of a review, hence for all the angles. I pretty much copied and pasted my post on forum.thinkpads.com to here.
> 
> This page even loads fine on my phone, so you lot should be OK.


It's okay, he's just on dial-up


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> It's okay, he's just on dial-up



Haha. 

I'll be removing the pics in a sec because I am deleting them from my Flickr account and transferring them to a new account I'm about to make, just for ThinkPad pics. Obviously all the links would die anyway.


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> ThinkPad L540.
> 
> I took these photos for a review which I am writing on this laptop but I've not had the chance to write anything on it for weeks now.
> 
> I had to take some these are quite high ISO (800) so there may be some grain on some of them. Retaking some of these tomorrow earlier in the day and with a flashgun.
> 
> I also posted a video on YouTube of Windows 8.1 Pro booting, shutting down and resuming from sleep with the Seagate 1TB SSHD which is installed in this laptop. You can see the video below:
> 
> [UT]ZMe_-SqreHI[/UT]
> 
> Skip to 0:36 to see the boot.
> 
> My first install of 8.1 on this machine was a clone from the HDD to the SSHD and didn't work well. I did a fresh install of 8.1 Pro which I got from school last weekend and now it's a lot quicker. You have to do a lot of restarts and get Windows to boot quickly since the SSHD firmware 'learns' which files to cache to boot Windows quickly.
> 
> ***EDIT: Pics temporarily removed whilst I transfer them to a new Flickr account.***



That's fast! I think I'll go for one with such a drive as well.


----------



## spirit

SmileMan said:


> That's fast! I think I'll go for one with such a drive as well.



Yes, it is good.

Just a few things to note though:

Whilst it does boot and shut down as quick as an SSD, programs and transfer speeds operate at the same speed as a 5400 RPM HDD of course, since they're not in the cache buffer.

I recommend doing a fresh install of Windows onto it. I originally cloned the HDD and it all got messed up and none of the files would cache, so I was not seeing any speed benefits. Once I did a clean install it worked much better.

Just install Windows like you would on an HDD - nothing new to report there.

Once you have installed Windows and got everything set up, keep shutting the machine down and then starting it from cold again. After about 10 times, the SSHD will have learned which files to cache to make Windows boot and shut down quickly.

And you'll be good to go.


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> Yes, it is good.
> 
> Just a few things to note though:
> 
> Whilst it does boot and shut down as quick as an SSD, programs and transfer speeds operate at the same speed as a 5400 RPM HDD of course, since they're not in the cache buffer.
> 
> I recommend doing a fresh install of Windows onto it. I originally cloned the HDD and it all got messed up and none of the files would cache, so I was not seeing any speed benefits. Once I did a clean install it worked much better.
> 
> Just install Windows like you would on an HDD - nothing new to report there.
> 
> Once you have installed Windows and got everything set up, keep shutting the machine down and then starting it from cold again. After about 10 times, the SSHD will have learned which files to cache to make Windows boot and shut down quickly.
> 
> And you'll be good to go.



Thanks for the information!  Anyway, if I find a laptop with just an SSD and no HDD, I'll go with that. I don't need a laptop with gaming specs or much storage, just to do some basic work for school, browsing and maybe some streaming over the net.
That said, I still got this Samsung 840 EVO 250gb that I could use in a laptop . Currently using it for test setups, like now the i7 4790 (from which is posted up a score in the black hole thread.)


----------



## spirit

If you don't need a lot of storage I'd just go with a 250GB SSD unless you don't have the money for one, but since you've got an SSD already I'd use that.


----------



## spirit

Fewer photos this time, otherwise I'll kill PCunicorn's dial-up connection again. 



Lenovo ThinkPad L540 by ThinkPad Review, on Flickr



Lenovo ThinkPad L540 by ThinkPad Review, on Flickr



Lenovo ThinkPad L540 by ThinkPad Review, on Flickr



Lenovo ThinkPad L540 by ThinkPad Review, on Flickr



Lenovo ThinkPad L540 by ThinkPad Review, on Flickr



Lenovo ThinkPad L540 by ThinkPad Review, on Flickr



Lenovo ThinkPad L540 by ThinkPad Review, on Flickr


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Moved house recently and changed around some bits of my setup. Perfect excuse to spam pictures.


----------



## 87dtna

Nice setup


----------



## Geoff

Awesome looking rig!  Interesting keyboard too


----------



## Ethan3.14159

87dtna said:


> Nice setup





WRXGuy1 said:


> Awesome looking rig!  Interesting keyboard too


Thanks! I thought someone might comment on my choice of keycaps.


----------



## Ramodkk

I have said it before countless times and I'll say it again. You have the best setup in this forum Ethan, ****ing seamless in every aspect! :good:


----------



## salvage-this

Very Nice Ethan, How do you like the Magni Modi combo? Do you have any bookshelf speakers that you use?


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Ramodkk said:


> I have said it before countless times and I'll say it again. You have the best setup in this forum Ethan, ****ing seamless in every aspect! :good:


Thanks, Omar! Really appreciate it. 



salvage-this said:


> Very Nice Ethan in this forum Ethan, How do you like the Magni Modi combo? Do you have any bookshelf speakers that you use?


I really like it. I was also looking at the Objective 2, and went with the Magni/Modi based on price. I don't use speakers at the moment, but I am looking at getting the Audioengine A5+ in the future.


----------



## salvage-this

I am thinking about going the same route.  You should let me know if/when you get them. I'd love to hear what you think about them.


----------



## turbobooster

its a bit cleaner now with the cables, dident make foto yet of that, and the card is going to be replaced, not happy with the xfx, overall happy with it, will post again when its ready.


----------



## Okedokey

turbobooster said:


> its a bit cleaner now with the cables, dident make foto yet of that, and the card is going to be replaced, not happy with the xfx, overall happy with it, will post again when its ready.



Also, if you're going to replace the card, sell the PSU too, and get a 600W PSU that will run much more efficiently, and put the extra coin towards your new GPU.  That PSU is well known to be very inefficient at idle and low load conditions, which your PC will almost always be at...  Unless you're going SLI/CF high end with watercooling, even an 750W would be much better.

If you got $150 for it on ebay, bought this PSU for $40, then you've got $110 extra on your new GPU.


----------



## The VCR King

*The Blue Beast*

Hello, Computer Forum. I am the Blue Beast. My computer is also named the Blue Beast.




I thought I would share some of my system specs.
--
Case: 
Cooler Master HAF 912 with transparent side panel
--
O/S:
 Win7 Home Premium SP1
--
Storage:
(1) 111GB OCZ Vertex3 SSD (Win7 and user files)
(1) 111GB Fujitsu Laptop HDD and (1) Seagate Momentus 250GB HDD mounted in a Vantec NexStar SE SATA rack




(1) 931GB WD Caviar Black HDD (for Steam Game storage and large files)
--
Motherboard: 
MSi 890FXA-GD65 Military Class with OC Genie
--
Power Supply: 
Cougar CMX 1000-watt
--
Graphics:
Two ATI Radeon 6900 cards (crossfire disabled). Awhile back this system had
issues and when MicroCenter re-imaged Windows they disabled my GPU
crossfire. I have no idea why though.
--
Disc drives:
Samsung BD-ROM drive (for some reason it has issues playing DVD movies)
--
RAM:
8GB (2x4GB) Corsair Vengeance DDR3 in 9-9-9-24 timing
--
CPU:
AMD Phenom II 6-core
--
Other things:
The computer also has extra USB ports added off of extra USB headers on the
mobo (I will be removing these ports soon so I have the needed USB headers
to install a memory card reader), as well as a PCI-E TV tuner card which
doesn't even work and is just taking up space inside my pc case.
--
I hope you are impressed with my rig!


----------



## voyagerfan99

The Blue Beast said:


> Hello, Computer Forum. I am the Blue Beast. My computer is also named the Blue Beast.



I moved your post to the proper thread.

No, I'm not really impressed. You didn't list your CPU.


----------



## Okedokey

Hi Blue Beast.  Dont worry about him ^, hes just jealous because of his old school computer.


----------



## The VCR King

voyagerfan99 said:


> I moved your post to the proper thread.
> 
> No, I'm not really impressed. You didn't list your CPU.



I edited it into the post.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Okedokey said:


> Hi Blue Beast.  Dont worry about him ^, hes just jealous



No, I'm not.


----------



## Geoff

The Blue Beast said:


> O/S:
> Win7 Home Premium SP1


Is this 32 bit or 64 bit?



> Storage:
> (1) 111GB OCZ Vertex3 SSD (Win7 and user files)
> (1) 111GB Fujitsu Laptop HDD and (1) Seagate Momentus 250GB HDD mounted in a Vantec NexStar SE SATA rack
> (1) 931GB WD Caviar Black HDD (for Steam Game storage and large files)


You mean two 120GB drives and a 1TB drive.  Why do you have a 120GB mechanical HD anyways?


> Graphics:
> Two ATI Radeon 6900 cards (crossfire disabled). Awhile back this system had
> issues and when MicroCenter re-imaged Windows they disabled my GPU
> crossfire. I have no idea why though.


So you are running two ATI 6900 video cards, but only utilizing one?  Why don't you fix it?



> RAM:
> 8GB (2x4GB) Corsair Vengeance DDR3 in 9-9-9-24 timing


What speed?


> CPU:
> AMD Phenom II 6-core


What model?



> I hope you are impressed with my rig!


It's not a bad rig, but it's nothing extraordinary either.


----------



## The VCR King

WRXGuy1 said:


> Is this 32 bit or 64 bit?
> 
> 
> You mean two 120GB drives and a 1TB drive.  Why do you have a 120GB mechanical HD anyways?
> 
> So you are running two ATI 6900 video cards, but only utilizing one?  Why don't you fix it?
> 
> What speed?
> What model?
> 
> 
> It's not a bad rig, but it's nothing extraordinary either.



1. It is 64-bit SP1.

2. My laptop died, so I tossed the HDD into my desktop.

3. I don't know how
and
4. I don't know what speed, and Speccy clearly identifies both cards as 6900s.

I got the PC from a friend who's friend built it for HIM but then my friend did
something that basically trashed the entire system. I had it taken to Micro-
Center for a diagnostic and apparently all 16GB of RAM failed POST and my
video cards weren't crossfiring properly so they disabled it. They also gave me
a fresh install of Windows.

I did notice, however, that when I gave to them, there were two Crossfire
link cables connecting the GPUs, but when I got it returned, only one Crossfire
link cable were connecting the Radeons.


----------



## spirit

Not a bad setup at all! To get Crossfire going again it should just be as simple as using the Crossfire Bridge to connect the two cards and then downloading and installing the latest drivers for your graphics cards from AMD's website.


----------



## PCunicorn

Who just gives away a $700 PC because it doesn't boot? You sure are lucky lol.

And yeah I highly reccomend trying to get that CFX going again. Try doing what Spirit reccomended.


----------



## spirit

Took my PC into school the other day and cleaned it out with a proper air compressor. First time I've ever done it with a proper compressor! Lots of dust came out! 

Should've got some shots of it all clean on Monday when I did it, but if the weather is OK tomorrow I'll take it outside and get some new shots. Hopefully it hasn't picked up all the dust again (but I think I did manage to get rid of well over a year's worth of dust there...)


----------



## Darren

I'm gonna do a nice cleaning of my system when I install my 7970. Will post pictures.


----------



## spirit

Now featuring an MSI GTX 760 4GB! 

This is now an 'AMD free' machine! (bar the sticker that remains on my case which reads 'Fuelled by ATI Sapphire Radeon')


----------



## Steven Noutsos

*My new Gaming Computer*

Good evening everyone. My name is Steve and i am a new member. I live in Grevena, Greece, and I am 18 years old. A few weeks back I built a new Gaming Computer. And yes.. I am really satisfied!!

*Characteristics:
*

CPU: amd athlon™ x4 750k quad core processor (3.40 GHz
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 6670 (2GB)
RAM: 8 GB Kingston
Hard Drive: 1TB
Motherboard: Gigabyte F2A55M-DS2 
PC Case: ENZO BLUE
DVD-CD ROM: Toshiba-Samsung CDDVDW SH-S223F
Screen: Samsung Sync-Master (20 intches)
Software: Windows 7 Ultimate Professional (x64)
Cooling: 8 Silent LED Cooling Fans [5 medium sised and 3 Large Sised]
Keyboard: REVOLTEK FIGHTBOARD ADVANCED (GAMING)
Mouse: Keep Out Gaming Mouse x2 (1600 dpi)
Sound: Logitech
Power Supply: 850 watt

Awaiting Opinions 

Photos:

http://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag201/Steven_Noutsos/20140812_151934_zps3c65081c.jpg
http://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag201/Steven_Noutsos/20140812_152506_zps61461146.jpg
http://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag201/Steven_Noutsos/20140812_152454_zps907fc4c6.jpg
http://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag201/Steven_Noutsos/20140812_152033_zpsb94a6c88.jpg
http://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag201/Steven_Noutsos/20140812_152011_zps86ae83e9.jpg
http://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag201/Steven_Noutsos/20140812_151954_zps1de90924.jpg
.


----------



## beers

Sounds okay although some of the components seem a bit mismatched like the 850w PSU (what brand and model is it?).

If you picked up the APU with the iGPU you could have crossfired with your 6670.

What kind of games have you been playing on it?


----------



## PCunicorn

Jason, that red RAM looks really out of place


----------



## Steven Noutsos

I bought the 850watt Power Supply, because it was an offer (50% off). I don't remember brand and model. When i get home i'll see it's shipping box and i'll tell you. I play everything (Bttlefield 4, Call of Duty ghosts, gta iv, skyrim, black flag, nfs the run, minecraft etc.). Everything in Ultra high graphics (almost).


----------



## Jiniix

*My rig before the 1st December:*






*After 1st December (Case, PSU, GPU, ODD upgrade/swap):*










Since these pictures I've added a third SSD and moved the HDD to the 5.25" bay to reduce vibration noise. I reached the point where literally the HDD was the only thing left making noise.


----------



## spirit

PCunicorn said:


> Jason, that red RAM looks really out of place


You think I care? The PC sits underneath my desk and the side panel window faces the wall so I never see them. I buy components based on performance, not colour.  



Jiniix said:


> Since these pictures I've added a third SSD and moved the HDD to the 5.25" bay to reduce vibration noise. I reached the point where literally the HDD was the only thing left making noise.



Could you actually hear it? Maybe my hearing isn't very good (and it is also probably to do with the fact that my PC sits on the floor and not right next to my ears) but I have 8 fans and 2 HDDs in my case and I don't really notice the noise at all. Though maybe I've just gotten used to it.


----------



## Okedokey

Steven Noutsos said:


> ... I play everything (Bttlefield 4, Call of Duty ghosts, gta iv, skyrim, black flag, nfs the run, minecraft etc.). Everything in Ultra high graphics (almost).



No you dont.  A 6670 doesnt play BF4 on ultra.


----------



## claptonman

Okedokey said:


> No you dont.  A 6670 doesnt play BF4 on ultra.



He neglected to mention it was at 800x600.


----------



## spirit

Okedokey said:


> No you dont.  A 6670 doesnt play BF4 on ultra.



Maybe on 1280x1024 though?


----------



## Geoff

Okedokey said:


> No you dont.  A 6670 doesnt play BF4 on ultra.


No, he's probably telling the truth.  He just failed to mention that hes only getting 5 FPS.


----------



## 87dtna

claptonman said:


> He neglected to mention it was at 800x600.



This.


----------



## Okedokey

87dtna said:


> This.



I think most of those monitors are 1680 x 1050, in which case that CPU would be bottled in BF4 at ultra.


----------



## spirit

Steven Noutsos said:


> Good evening everyone. My name is Steve and i am a new member. I live in Grevena, Greece, and I am 18 years old. A few weeks back I built a new Gaming Computer. And yes.. I am really satisfied!!
> 
> *Characteristics:
> *
> 
> CPU: amd athlon™ x4 750k quad core processor (3.40 GHz
> Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 6670 (2GB)
> RAM: 8 GB Kingston
> Hard Drive: 1TB
> Motherboard: Gigabyte F2A55M-DS2
> PC Case: ENZO BLUE
> DVD-CD ROM: Toshiba-Samsung CDDVDW SH-S223F
> Screen: Samsung Sync-Master (20 intches)
> Software: Windows 7 Ultimate Professional (x64)
> Cooling: 8 Silent LED Cooling Fans [5 medium sised and 3 Large Sised]
> Keyboard: REVOLTEK FIGHTBOARD ADVANCED (GAMING)
> Mouse: Keep Out Gaming Mouse x2 (1600 dpi)
> Sound: Logitech
> Power Supply: 850 watt
> 
> Awaiting Opinions



It's good that you're satisfied with it but it's not really a gaming-grade rig to be perfectly honest. As said above, the graphics card isn't really strong enough for most newer games at anything above about 1366x768 and it is a few generations old now. I think something like an R7 260X would have been a much better choice. Newer and much faster. 

Not a big fan of those FM2 CPUs either but if it works for you then that's all that matters.  

But it looks like you did a decent job with the cable management considering your case looks like it has no (or very few) cable management features. Not digging the unpainted metal interior either, but it looks alright. :good:


----------



## Steven Noutsos

I can play BF4 in Ultra graphics but in 1280x1024 resolutiion (if i remember well). Low FPS though :/ (i think). I'm thinking of buying a new graphics card so it's can play all the games at ultra graphics with about 60 FPS. My CPU is good enough, ram as well. I'll probably sell the graph. card that i have now (it's brand new anyway) and buy an other one. Which one do you think will be a good match with the things i have in my pc now (CPU, RAM, Motherboard etc.)? Propose..



> It's good that you're satisfied with it but it's not really a gaming-grade rig to be perfectly honest. As said above, the graphics card isn't really strong enough for most newer games at anything above about 1366x768 and it is a few generations old now. I think something like an R7 260X would have been a much better choice. Newer and much faster.
> 
> Not a big fan of those FM2 CPUs either but if it works for you then that's all that matters.
> 
> But it looks like you did a decent job with the cable management considering your case looks like it has no (or very few) cable management features. Not digging the unpainted metal interior either, but it looks alright.



I'm really satisfied with my CPU though. It's fast enough and cool. I did the cable management by my self. I did it as good as I could. I'm also pretty happy about my PC case, 5 cooling fans, led, cool  and beautiful design. Anyway.. you think the R7 260X is a good choise?


----------



## spirit

The CPU isn't that strong so it will quickly become a bottleneck for any graphics card faster than an R7 260X and at a push an R9 270X.

What monitor do you have and what res is it?


----------



## Steven Noutsos

I have a Samsung Sync-master (20 inches). But i dont remember the resolution. When i get home, i'll check it out and i'll post it here.


----------



## spirit

Probably 1366x768 or 1280x1024 in which case a Radeon R7 260X should be absolutely fine.


----------



## Steven Noutsos

Nice. Thanks. Now I only need to find a buyer for my AMD GPU.


----------



## spirit

Steven Noutsos said:


> Nice. Thanks. Now I only need to find a buyer for my AMD GPU.



You could stick it up on eBay. Usually somebody will grab it but don't expect a lot for it since it was very cheap when it was new and now they are a few years old.

By the way, I underestimated your CPU a bit. It turns out it is about the same speed as an i3 3220 (see here http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/1284?vs=677) so actually you could probably use an R9 270 or 270X and the CPU wouldn't be bottling it too much but I think for a 20" monitor a 260X would be a more ideal choice since you won't see the difference between a 260X and a 270X on low resolutions.


----------



## Steven Noutsos

I trust it could sell for about 50Euro. Maybe 40. But i cant stick it up on E-bay, cause i'm 17. No pay-pal, no bank account and shit. I'll probably stick it up in a Greek site, so i can get "Cash on Delivery".


----------



## spirit

Steven Noutsos said:


> I trust it could sell for about 50Euro. Maybe 40. But i cant stick it up on E-bay, cause i'm 17. No pay-pal, no bank account and shit. I'll probably stick it up in a Greek site, so i can get "Cash on Delivery".



Fair enough. 30-40 Euros is probably what you'd get, maybe a little bit less. These cards do depreciate quickly!


----------



## Steven Noutsos

Yes, unfortunatelly. I was also thinking for an MSI. But the cost goes WAY up!


----------



## spirit

Sapphire, ASUS and HIS make good ones, look at their R7 260Xs. You could even have a look at PowerColor.


----------



## Steven Noutsos

Anyway.. do you believe that, if i change my GPU i'll be ok? "Gaming" Talking. What do you think about my CPU and motherboard?


----------



## Steven Noutsos

CPU: amd athlon™ x4 750k quad core processor (3.40 GHz
Motherboard: Gigabyte F2A55M-DS2


----------



## PCunicorn

They're both okay. What is the model of your PSU?

And also, if you upgrade your GPU to something like a 260X like sprit reccomended, you will get significantly better gaming performance. I would wait for the the R7 360X though if possible.


----------



## Steven Noutsos

My psu i think, is a 2011 model.  The R7 360x is out? I can't find it in google results.


----------



## spirit

The 360X isn't out yet. He's saying waiting until it comes out because it will be quicker than the 260X and is probably due within the next few months or so. But if you can't wait then get a 260X.

There's no point upgrading your CPU without replacing your motherboard too (to either go Intel 1150 or AMD AM3+) so keep those for the time being.


----------



## Steven Noutsos

I'm thinking of changing my Motherboard and CPU. Not only I'm saticfied with them.. but it'll also cost many more than just changing my GPU.. and right now i dont have the money for suc a "big" change.

PS. The 360x, i guess, will be way more expensive than the 260x. Right?


----------



## spirit

360X should cost the same as the 260X costs new today.


----------



## Steven Noutsos

Nice.. then i guess i'll wait till it comes out. Does anyone know it's release date?


----------



## spirit

The current generation Radeons were announced in September last year and most were released in October and November 2013 if I remember correctly, so the new ones will probably come around October I would guess.


----------



## Steven Noutsos

Nice.. 2 more months, almost. I can live with that  . Is there any kind of info or photos abou the 360x? I couldn't find anything on the web.


----------



## beers

Here's a good throwback from early 2011 when I got the new 600T.
My rig's changed quite a bit since then.. (1090T, 8 GB OCZ 2000, 6950, Seasonic x750).


----------



## Steven Noutsos

Question: Are we talking about AMD R7 260X or ASUS R7 260X?


----------



## spirit

beers said:


> Here's a good throwback from early 2011 when I got the new 600T.
> My rig's changed quite a bit since then.. (1090T, 8 GB OCZ 2000, 6950, Seasonic x750).


Very nice! :good:



Steven Noutsos said:


> Question: Are we talking about AMD R7 260X or ASUS R7 260X?


AMD makes the actual GPU itself but the cards are produced by people like ASUS and XFX and Sapphire and so on. ASUS cards are good.


----------



## Steven Noutsos

So.. you're saying that the ASUS one is the best choise?


----------



## spirit

Steven Noutsos said:


> So.. you're saying that the ASUS one is the best choise?



They are a good choice. Sapphire, MSI and XFX are also good. But I just get whoever is cheapest.


----------



## PCunicorn

Yeah get whatever's cheapest. They're all pretty similar. Just don't get anything where the bad reviews outweigh the good ones.


----------



## Steven Noutsos

hahaha.. the best way to choose nowadays! But as i can see... the asus one has two fans and the amd has 1. So.. based on that (and the MHz + the memory) the Asus GPU is better.


----------



## PCunicorn

The difference won't be very big, but if its a similar price it's usually a better idea to get the one with a higher clock and better cooler.


----------



## Steven Noutsos

Nice. I agree. Thank you all for the usefull advise. I'll probably wait for the 360x to come out.


----------



## turbobooster

nothing fancy here, but for me at the moment nice, looking, have to change the pci-e connectors to red also, then I,m done.






I hope I have enough airfow? lol.

2x 200mm sickleflow 700rpm in the top, 1 in the front and 1 in the sidepanel 1000rpm.









got these one also, very sad that my video card won't go in, dam.


made by kier.


----------



## The VCR King

spirit said:


> Not a bad setup at all! To get Crossfire going again it should just be as simple as using the Crossfire Bridge to connect the two cards and then downloading and installing the latest drivers for your graphics cards from AMD's website.



When I got the PC both video cards were connected with two bridge cables. After I got the PC re-imaged and had new RAM added at MicroCenter they returned the PC with only one bridge cable. Do I need both bridge cables to crossfire my Radeons?


----------



## turbobooster

The Blue Beast said:


> When I got the PC both video cards were connected with two bridge cables. After I got the PC re-imaged and had new RAM added at MicroCenter they returned the PC with only one bridge cable. Do I need both bridge cables to crossfire my Radeons?



No you don,t 1 is enough.


----------



## The VCR King

Well then why are my cards not crossfiring?


----------



## beers

The Blue Beast said:


> Well then why are my cards not crossfiring?



I would diagnose somewhere between layer 8 and PEBKAC.

Seems kind of weird they would remove one, though.


----------



## The VCR King

Is it possible that my second card is dead or something?



beers said:


> I would diagnose somewhere between layer 8 and PEBKAC.
> 
> Seems kind of weird they would remove one, though.



When MicroCenter could not get the PC to boot, they kept blaming my dual crossfire bridges and they removed one of the bridges and threw it in the waste bin.


----------



## spirit

If you download and run GPU-Z does it say they are running in CrossFire?

Have you tried reinstalling drivers using the method I suggested here? http://www.computerforum.com/230120-ati-radeon-6900-driver-update-help.html#post1935091


----------



## The VCR King

spirit said:


> If you download and run GPU-Z does it say they are running in CrossFire?
> 
> Have you tried reinstalling drivers using the method I suggested here? http://www.computerforum.com/230120-ati-radeon-6900-driver-update-help.html#post1935091


I have reinstalled the drivers earlier but it is late now so I'll download GPU-Z tomorrow and give you the results.

In Speccy, both of my Radeons are displayed and both of them are giving me a temperature reading, but I have ONE display plugged into ONE of the cards so I have no honest idea why the second card is showing that it is in use and giving me a temp. reading.

I do a lot of video publishing videos in Movie Maker for YouTube Poop edits and compilations, so maybe the second card gets used to render the videos?


----------



## The VCR King

*Sorry!*

By the way, I DO apologize for derailing this topic.


----------



## turbobooster

The Blue Beast said:


> Well then why are my cards not crossfiring?



because if you instal ccc driver, you have to go to performance settings, and enable crossfire there.
And maybe you have to disable ulps (Ultra low power state).
you can do that using msi afterburner, and true regedit.
So go to your regeistry (run: regedit) and search for "EnableUlps" and set it to "0".


----------



## The VCR King

I used CCC to do my driver and reset my resolution to native monitior resolution when I reimaged the PC. I will go into CCC and try to enable Crossfire. Hold on a few minutes.

CCC said that CrossfireX was already enabled so I am currently downloading GPU-Z to see if it is TRUE.

According to GPU-Z ATI CrossFire is ENABLED. So does that mean I am crossfiring right now?


----------



## Geoff

The Blue Beast said:


> According to GPU-Z ATI CrossFire is ENABLED. So does that mean I am crossfiring right now?


If CCC and GPU-Z says it is, I'm sure it is.


----------



## turbobooster

yes if both say crossfire enabled then you are in crossfire, now disable ulps.


----------



## The VCR King

I can not find ulps in regedit.


----------



## turbobooster

type regedit in the run box, when regedit is open go to the tab edit there go to search and type EnableUlps and hit f3 then it shows up.

change the 1 to 0 and restart the pc, but you can also disable it with msi afterburner, trixx, evga presion. but I like to do it to the register


----------



## spirit

The Blue Beast said:


> According to GPU-Z ATI CrossFire is ENABLED. So does that mean I am crossfiring right now?



Yeah you're running in CrossFire. You will of course only have one display plugged into one of the cards if you have one monitor, but the cards are running together.


----------



## Virssagòn

Well, just installed a mini ITX Z97I board from MSI. 
Funny to see this board inside a Full Tower case 






After the installation of cables and GPU:


----------



## The VCR King

Is that a laptop motherboard?!


----------



## The VCR King

I just set EnableULPS to 0 and I am about to restart the Beast.

Great. Now it says BOOTMGR is missing and now I am with my win7 disc to fix it.

Thanks a lot for your great advice. Now bootmgr is missing and my PC is bricked.

Nice going, JERKS!

Startup repair isn't working so I'll have to reinstall windows!!!!!


----------



## The VCR King

Thanks a LOT, I hate you all. Screw you all.


----------



## Okedokey

Dude, whats up?  Where's your post about this issue?

Delete all those posts above and post a new thread and PM me or let me know here and ill help you.


----------



## beers

The Blue Beast said:


> By the way, I DO apologize for derailing this topic.





The Blue Beast said:


> I just set EnableULPS to 0 and I am about to restart the Beast.



Something doesn't add up here...  

As stated, another thread or PMs could help you more readily.


----------



## 87dtna

I like tator tots


----------



## Geoff

The Blue Beast said:


> Is that a laptop motherboard?!


No, it's a mini-ITX board.



87dtna said:


> I like tator tots


Me too.


----------



## Virssagòn

WRXGuy1 said:


> No, it's a mini-ITX board.



Like Mentioned


----------



## spirit

turbobooster said:


> type regedit in the run box, when regedit is open go to the tab edit there go to search and type EnableUlps and hit f3 then it shows up.
> 
> change the 1 to 0 and restart the pc, but you can also disable it with msi afterburner, trixx, evga presion. but I like to do it to the register



Why does this need to be done? His cards were running fine in CrossFire.

The Blue Beast, I don't see how changing a registry key would remove bootmgr. If you have any flash drives or external hard drives plugged into USB ports make sure you remove them because your board might be trying to boot of that instead of your boot hard disk.


----------



## turbobooster

The Blue Beast said:


> Thanks a LOT, I hate you all. Screw you all.



damm man disable ulps has nothing to do with your bootmrg, that is you hdd/ssd, srew you and listen to people



spirit said:


> Why does this need to be done? His cards were running fine in CrossFire.
> 
> The Blue Beast, I don't see how changing a registry key would remove bootmgr. If you have any flash drives or external hard drives plugged into USB ports make sure you remove them because your board might be trying to boot of that instead of your boot hard disk.



Disable ulps has nothing to do with if or if not crossfire works,

What is a ULPS ? What is its function ?
I have understood that can save energy, if you have a second card, disabling this second card when not needed.

Having a CrossFireX, it is always recommended to disable the ULPS ?

If so, whenever you install a new driver you have to disable it ?

Disabling the ULPS, it really helps solve screen crashes or games, and may even decrease the microstuttering ?

But why we are talking about this issue in this topic, I thought this 1 was cold 

Post A Pic Of Your Pc Here


----------



## voyagerfan99

Blue_Beast, I've cleaned up your posts. If you continue to have issues, please start a new thread somewhere else or discuss it in a PM (which you may or may not be able to do since I cleaned up the thread).

But as Spirit suggested, make sure your hard drive is selected as the primary boot drive.

Also, why in God's name am I still up? I've been at band camp all week. I'm exhausted.


----------



## turbobooster

voyagerfan99 said:


> Blue_Beast, I've cleaned up your posts. If you continue to have issues, please start a new thread somewhere else or discuss it in a PM (which you may or may not be able to do since I cleaned up the thread).
> 
> But as Spirit suggested, make sure your hard drive is selected as the primary boot drive.
> 
> Also, why in God's name am I still up? I've been at band camp all week. I'm exhausted.



Then go to sleep and enjoy it.


----------



## Geoff

turbobooster said:


> damm man disable ulps has nothing to do with your bootmrg, that is you hdd/ssd, srew you and listen to people
> 
> 
> 
> Disable ulps has nothing to do with if or if not crossfire works,
> 
> What is a ULPS ? What is its function ?
> I have understood that can save energy, if you have a second card, disabling this second card when not needed.
> 
> Having a CrossFireX, it is always recommended to disable the ULPS ?
> 
> If so, whenever you install a new driver you have to disable it ?
> 
> Disabling the ULPS, it really helps solve screen crashes or games, and may even decrease the microstuttering ?
> 
> But why we are talking about this issue in this topic, I thought this 1 was cold
> 
> Post A Pic Of Your Pc Here


Are you asking us or telling us?


----------



## turbobooster

WRXGuy1 said:


> Are you asking us or telling us?



nope just a reminder.


----------



## The VCR King

Too late. I reinstalled windows and was able to reinstall all of my programs and games. I got  CrossFire working.

Sorry for being mean to y'all back there. I was just really mad about my PC not loading OS.


----------



## voyagerfan99

There was probably an easier solution than what you did


----------



## Geoff

turbobooster said:


> nope just a reminder.



Okay, the question marks made it confusing.


----------



## turbobooster

WRXGuy1 said:


> Okay, the question marks made it confusing.



sorry that was copy paste work haha


----------



## spirit

turbobooster said:


> damm man disable ulps has nothing to do with your bootmrg, that is you hdd/ssd, srew you and listen to people
> 
> 
> 
> Disable ulps has nothing to do with if or if not crossfire works,
> 
> What is a ULPS ? What is its function ?
> I have understood that can save energy, if you have a second card, disabling this second card when not needed.
> 
> Having a CrossFireX, it is always recommended to disable the ULPS ?
> 
> If so, whenever you install a new driver you have to disable it ?
> 
> Disabling the ULPS, it really helps solve screen crashes or games, and may even decrease the microstuttering ?



It doesn't really need to be done to be honest. Sounds like it only needs to be disabled if you are having problems. 



The Blue Beast said:


> Too late. I reinstalled windows and was able to reinstall all of my programs and games. I got  CrossFire working.



Did you install Windows on the SSD this time round?


----------



## Jiniix

spirit said:


> Could you actually hear it? Maybe my hearing isn't very good (and it is also probably to do with the fact that my PC sits on the floor and not right next to my ears) but I have 8 fans and 2 HDDs in my case and I don't really notice the noise at all. Though maybe I've just gotten used to it.


It was truly horrible  I've removed the 4xHDD cage that sits on top of the bottom 3x HDD cage. Wherever I placed the HDD the vibration was immense. Based on load of course. It reminded me of the Mythbusters episode with the bridge, soldiers and vibrations - if you've seen it. 
I swapped the WD Black with a Seagate Barracuda of same capacity and the vibration was completely gone. And I had tried so many things, like jamming toilet paper and such in between gaps etc to reduce vibrations.
I have my PC sitting below my desk to the left too. In total (incl GPU, PSU etc) I have 8 fans as well, but I don't run any of them (except PSU) on auto


----------



## The VCR King

The inside of my pride and joy:


----------



## 87dtna

Dust much?


----------



## Geoff

The Blue Beast said:


> The inside of my pride and joy:


Who built your computer?  I assume that since you don't trust yourself to make changes you didn't build it yourself.


----------



## spirit

87dtna said:


> Dust much?



I've seen much worse.



WRXGuy1 said:


> Who built your computer?  I assume that since you don't trust yourself to make changes you didn't build it yourself.



I think he said he got it from a friend who built it.


----------



## beers

The Blue Beast said:


> The inside of my pride and joy



I wouldn't say very much pride with messy cabling like that


----------



## The VCR King

I got it from my friend, who's son made it for him. Then the thing wouldn't boot and my friend got a new Asus. He then let me have this one.


----------



## PCunicorn

You're very lucky to get such a good computer for free. 

I recommend getting a computer to desemble and reassemble so you trust your self to make changes on your main PC.


----------



## The VCR King

I've had my eye on a Win95 machine at the Thrift store. If I buy it and it boots there might be some old treasures on the main disk!


----------



## Geoff

The Blue Beast said:


> I've had my eye on a Win95 machine at the Thrift store. If I buy it and it boots there might be some old treasures on the main disk!


How much?


----------



## The VCR King

I think they wanted $15 for it. It was an old HP Pavilion. I don't know the exact model number but it is one from the '90s and it has a purple plastic swing-out door on the front that reveals a DVD-ROM drive and a floppy disk drive.

I might reimage it into Linux and use it as a terrible server.


----------



## voyagerfan99

There are way better things to spend $15 on.


----------



## spirit

It's ironic that you have to pay 15 bucks for a 20 year old machine (15 bucks too much, by the way) but you got your Phenom X6 rig for free.


----------



## Geoff

The Blue Beast said:


> I think they wanted $15 for it. It was an old HP Pavilion. I don't know the exact model number but it is one from the '90s and it has a purple plastic swing-out door on the front that reveals a DVD-ROM drive and a floppy disk drive.
> 
> I might reimage it into Linux and use it as a terrible server.


Don't buy that, you can easily find better machines for free.


----------



## beers

The Blue Beast said:


> I might reimage it into Linux and use it as a terrible server.



You might as well just run a VM as your server and save the electricity cost.


----------



## The VCR King

Thing is, will a VM take over my HDD and processor and make it near-impossible to game? I log about 20 hours of TF2 weekly on this thing.


----------



## salvage-this

If you are running intensive things int he VM, yes.  Generally no.  You could always grab a small laptop HDD from a broken laptop and point the VM file there.  If you were planning on having the server hosted by a Windows 95 PC then you probably aren't going to take much off of your Phenom x6.


----------



## The VCR King

I just want to host something like a forum (PHPBB). The only thing I am afraid of is it bogging down my internet speeds at home. All I have is gigabit DSL-over-ethernet.

I have a craptop with a 120GB HDD but it is such an old piece of [you know what] that it isn't even worth trying with.


----------



## voyagerfan99

And you think that Windows 95 machine would be any better? Lol


----------



## Geoff

The Blue Beast said:


> I just want to host something like a forum (PHPBB). The only thing I am afraid of is it bogging down my internet speeds at home. All I have is gigabit DSL-over-ethernet.
> 
> I have a craptop with a 120GB HDD but it is such an old piece of [you know what] that it isn't even worth trying with.


A Windows 95 era PC will not be capable of hosting that.  The "craptop" you have sounds higher spec than a Windows 95 machine.

What do you mean you have "gigabit DSL-over-ethernet"?  What speeds do you get?


----------



## G80FTW

WRXGuy1 said:


> A Windows 95 era PC will not be capable of hosting that.  The "craptop" you have sounds higher spec than a Windows 95 machine.
> 
> What do you mean you have "gigabit DSL-over-ethernet"?  What speeds do you get?



The words DSL in it tells me its not any higher than 10mbps at best haha. I havent even seen a DSL connection faster than 8mbps.

Im running 2mpbs on a cable connection.....


----------



## FuryRosewood

We can get DSL out here with 40/20 speeds, in varying areas. But other areas get oversubbed and you end with less. it varies.


----------



## The VCR King

My internet speed hasn't gone over 300KB/S. It drops to a 90kb/s connection when I use it.


----------



## Geoff

The Blue Beast said:


> My internet speed hasn't gone over 300KB/S. It drops to a 90kb/s connection when I use it.


Do you mean 300KBps or 300Kbps?  There's a bit difference.

If you have a ~2Mbps DSL connection, why did you say gigabit over ethernet?


----------



## The VCR King

300KB/S is my average PEAK. I said it is Gigabit because I have a Gigabit router.


----------



## Geoff

The Blue Beast said:


> 300KB/S is my average PEAK. I said it is Gigabit because I have a Gigabit router.


So you have a 2.4Mbps DSL connection give or take.  Not ideal at all for hosting anything online, specially a forum.  What upload speed do you have?


----------



## SilentLucidity

*In the process of sorting out the wires !.... Honest !​*












​


----------



## The VCR King

WRXGuy1 said:


> So you have a 2.4Mbps DSL connection give or take.  Not ideal at all for hosting anything online, specially a forum.  What upload speed do you have?








Honestly this is one of the best speed results I've gotten in awhile now.


----------



## Geoff

The Blue Beast said:


> Honestly this is one of the best speed results I've gotten in awhile now.


There is no way in the world you could host ANYTHING on that connection.

I assume you've complained to AT&T already?  No DSL should be that bad with those high pings.


----------



## The VCR King

The connection does what I need to, so I am OK with it.


----------



## PCunicorn

I think you need your VCR with those speeds since Netflix and any other online renting solution would basiscaly just not run. Are you subscribed to the 768 Kbks or 3 Mbps? I assume 768 since that's the best you've gotten in a while.

Still, you should be getting way a better ping.


----------



## G80FTW

FuryRosewood said:


> We can get DSL out here with 40/20 speeds, in varying areas. But other areas get oversubbed and you end with less. it varies.



I would like to see that. I suppose it would be possible if you lived right next door to the provider, but I couldnt imagine a DSL line running 40mpbs down and 20mbps up.

I was only about 4 miles away from my DSL provider where I live, and I paid for their highest (10mpbs) speed and I only ever got 8mpbs at the most.


----------



## Geoff

The Blue Beast said:


> The connection does what I need to, so I am OK with it.


That's fine, but you can't host anything on that server unless you are the only user and you don't mine awful speeds and high latency.



G80FTW said:


> I would like to see that. I suppose it would be possible if you lived right next door to the provider, but I couldnt imagine a DSL line running 40mpbs down and 20mbps up.
> 
> I was only about 4 miles away from my DSL provider where I live, and I paid for their highest (10mpbs) speed and I only ever got 8mpbs at the most.


----------



## G80FTW

WRXGuy1 said:


> That's fine, but you can't host anything on that server unless you are the only user and you don't mine awful speeds and high latency.



Whats vectoring? Doesnt it also have something to do with the wiring already in the house? I think ADSL is all I can get.


----------



## Geoff

G80FTW said:


> Whats vectoring? Doesnt it also have something to do with the wiring already in the house? I think ADSL is all I can get.


It sounds like a very new standard for DSL, I don't know if it requires updating wiring or not.  My point in posting that actually was that the other poster is most likely false in saying he gets 40Mbps down on DSL.


----------



## G80FTW

WRXGuy1 said:


> It sounds like a very new standard for DSL, I don't know if it requires updating wiring or not.  My point in posting that actually was that the other poster is most likely false in saying he gets 40Mbps down on DSL.



I would think DSL in general would have a pretty low bandwidth limit compared to cable as the wiring was never intended for it.  Newer houses might have different wiring to allow for higher bandwidth through DSL, but my house was built in 1970 before even computers were mainstream in peoples homes haha.


----------



## turbobooster

still happy with the looks and the specs, but soon upgrade to the gtx 970.

hope I have enough airflow, lol.


----------



## Shane

My Dual Monitor mount broke,So ive put my main monitor on the wall and will probably buy something to go underneath my second to raise it in line with the other monitor.






Love the extra room its gave me,the feet for my dual monitor took up alot of space on my desk.

And my lil rasb pi.


----------



## Gun

Shane said:


> And my lil rasb pi.


lol, this reminded me that I have a Raspberry Pi! I've had it for like two years now, still haven't done anything with it. Damn, I'm going to get it up and running. What do you use yours for?


----------



## Shane

I use mine for Raspbmc 

I have 2 Raspberry PI Model B+..one on the upstairs TV..the other on the downstairs TV.

I was quite surprised just how well these little things can handle 1080p & Blu-ray with no issues at all considering the specs.

Also the specs say they run at 700Mhz on the processor but both mine come and were set at 850mhz.

Read people were overclocking these to 950/1000mhz..


----------



## Gun

Shane said:


> I use mine for Raspbmc
> 
> I have 2 Raspberry PI Model B+..one on the upstairs TV..the other on the downstairs TV.
> 
> I was quite surprised just how well these little things can handle 1080p & Blu-ray with no issues at all considering the specs.
> 
> Also the specs say they run at 700Mhz on the processor but both mine come and were set at 850mhz.
> 
> Read people were overclocking these to 950/1000mhz..


Raspmc? Never heard of it. I'll google it now, or maybe you could link me something about it! 

They can handle 1080p? Dayum, I've always just assumed mine couldn't do much but use internet browsers and code Python. I should really do some research


----------



## Shane

http://www.raspbmc.com/

Basically i use them as a tiny HTPC.

Yeah my ras handles 1080p just fine,Not tried blu-ray on mine yet but from what ive read (and seen on youtube) they also handle blu-ray files no issue.

Thats on the B+ model though,Not sure how well the older models with only 256mb of ram would handle it.


----------



## Gun

Shane said:


> http://www.raspbmc.com/
> 
> Basically i use them as a tiny HTPC.
> 
> Yeah my ras handles 1080p just fine,Not tried blu-ray on mine yet but from what ive read (and seen on youtube) they also handle blu-ray files no issue.
> 
> Thats on the B+ model though,Not sure how well the older models with only 256mb of ram would handle it.



Okay cool, thanks.

Yeah not sure which model mine is, although I got in when Raspberry Pi's were pretty new, so it's most likely the older model.


----------



## Calin

I dont like posting pics of it in this cheap case with this gpu but heres one. Can't wait to change them!


----------



## voyagerfan99

That's a really poor picture Calin. Doesn't accentuate anything about your PC.


----------



## 87dtna

Whoever moved my post, I didn't put it in the wrong thread it was just meant to be a funny comparison.


----------



## speedx77x

voyagerfan99 said:


> That's a really poor picture Calin. Doesn't accentuate anything about your PC.



Can you be a bit nicer?


----------



## spirit

speedx77x said:


> Can you be a bit nicer?



He's only speaking the truth.


----------



## Geoff

speedx77x said:


> Can you be a bit nicer?


He was just being direct.


----------



## The VCR King

spirit said:


> He's only speaking the truth.



Yeah I agree, the picture sucks.


----------



## FuryRosewood

Perspective helps, zooming in and taking a picture does not help.


----------



## Calin

he's right, heres a better one.


----------



## PCunicorn

Much better Calin. And quite nice by the way, though it could use a good dusting.


----------



## Calin

PCunicorn said:


> Much better Calin. And quite nice by the way, though it could use a good dusting.


yeah it would be a good idea but i dont have any cans of compressed air ATM.


----------



## Shane

New HTPC.
















Unsure yet if im going to be running Windows 7 or some Linux Distro...But its primary use will be XBMC.

Specs:

*AMD Athlon 5350 2.05GHz Quad Core Processor
Asus AM1I-A AMD AM1 (Socket FS1b) DDR3 Mini ITX Motherboard
OCZ Solid3 60GB SATA 6Gb/s SSD*.

As for the ram,In the picture i borrowed 2x 1gb sticks of 1333Mhz ram from another machine just to test,I've got 4gb 1600Mhz (single stick) on the way,unsure what brand yet,either Samsung, Hynix,.etc..i don't really care as long as it works.

As for why i choose single stick,This board..and i think all the AM1 boards only support single channel anyway. 

Nice to be buying something AMD,Not bought anything AMD for years.


----------



## The VCR King

Try Ubuntu 14.04


----------



## Jiniix

I'd recommend Lubuntu over Ubuntu, for almost any PC - especially lower power ones.
First I used Ubuntu. Then I came across Linux Mint (based on Ubuntu). Then I needed a low power distro for my 1.6GHz Atom, 1GB RAM and IGP netbook. 
Lubuntu is Ubuntu, but with a different graphics engine.

Edit: Just finished re-building little brothers PC, after his motherboard died. Took _everything completely_ apart and removed the dust (oh lord the dust!)






_Intel i7-2600K @ stock w/ Corsair H60 (with Coolermaster 212 Evo fan)
MSI ZH77A-G43 w/ 2x4GB Kingston HyperX 1600MHz
XFX AMD HD 6870 (don't remember if 1GB or 2GB edition)
Bitfenix Shinobi w/ Corsair AF120 QE and Coolermaster SilenProM Gold 600W 
Samsung HD320HJ x2 in RAID 1 + Western Digital Black 750GB_


----------



## PCunicorn

What case is that Shane? It's awesome.

Jiinix, Linux Mint isn't based off Ubuntu, it's based off Debian which Ubuntu is also based off of. That means they have many under the hood similarities but as a whole, they are noticeably different. Also, Lubuntu uses LXDE instead of what Ubuntu uses (Unity). It's not a graphics engine (that's like calling Windows 7's and Vista's graphics engine Aero, but it is DirectX). It's a "Desktop Environment".

I would also recommend Lubuntu for a HTPC as LXDE is very lightweight. You could abandon a GUI completely and install XBMC from a command line, with a Debian distro that does not include a Desktop Environment.

Nice rebuild Jiniix! Very clean


----------



## voyagerfan99

Nice HTPC Shane :good:

My HTPC is big because it's basically another gaming PC. I bought a reference 560Ti that I stuck in mine. It's a tight fit 



voyagerfan99 said:


> I've never posted my HTPC. It's connected to an Onkyo TX-SR607 receiver (7.1) with a Klipsch Synergy SUB-10 Sub, Klipsch Synergy C-1 Center, 4 Klipsch S-1 Synergy Surround speakers, and Polk 65T's for the two front chanels, and a Mitsubishi HC-5500 projector (1080P - 116"). The bulb in the projector is rated at 5,000 hours but we've gotten to 7,600 hours as of today. The bulb is starting to flicker though and some of the contrast is gone. It's driving me up a wall, but I want to limp along on this bulb for a while longer. If it doesn't die before spring break, I'm gonna replace it then before I have a Harry Potter marathon with friends. My father got a free replacement bulb when he bought the projector, so that's good at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The system itself is a Gigabyte AM3 board I bought off Vroom_Skies, my old Phenom II X4 965BE, 4GB of RAM, 60GB OCZ Vertex II, 320GB HDD, and a GTX 560Ti reference card I bought off 87dtna. It's a tight fit for that card, and I had to flip the PSU to fit the card in there. The blue LED fan was just something I had laying around so I stuck it in there until I order a plain black fan.


----------



## Shane

PCunicorn said:


> What case is that Shane? It's awesome.



Antec ISK110 MiniITX Vesa Mountable Case

I went with this case because its the smallest i could find,Also comes with a 90W External power brick,Plus i got it like £12 cheaper on deal.

Decided im going with Ubuntu 14.04.1,Install Xmbc via terminal then make it start Automatically when ubuntu has booted. 

EDIT- Nice Voyager,Wow that is one tight fit 

I was originally looking at getting a Gigabyte GA-J1800N-D2H,Which has a built in Celeron J1800 2.41GHz Dual Core,But only has the lowest cut down Intel HD graphics...not HD3000/4000 and i suspected this would have trouble with HD 1080p..so decided to go with the AMD APU above which should be more than enough.


----------



## PCunicorn

Look into uninstalling Unity if possible, with those specs it wouldn't be a bad idea to have less software running.


----------



## Shane

PCunicorn said:


> Look into uninstalling Unity if possible, with those specs it wouldn't be a bad idea to have less software running.



Could always run Lubuntu instead,Il give it a try in Virtualbox.


----------



## jamesd1981




----------



## WeatherMan

Any chance you could make them photo's a bit bigger? They don't fill my screen up enough


----------



## jamesd1981

WeatherMan said:


> Any chance you could make them photo's a bit bigger? They don't fill my screen up enough



Lol fixed Weatherman


----------



## Geoff

This was from 2005


----------



## voyagerfan99

Back when the G15 was king of the gaming keyboards! Still have mine


----------



## Darren

Good lord I was 9-10 and in 3rd grade when that picture was taken.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Denther said:


> Good lord I was 9-10 and in 3rd grade when that picture was taken.



LOL I was entering high school in the fall of 2005.


----------



## Darren

voyagerfan99 said:


> LOL I was entering high school in the fall of 2005.



I would have been going in to 4th grade and been turning 10 in the fall of 2005.

Now I feel young and old at the same time.


----------



## spirit

Loving those CRTs Geoff! 

I was 8 in September 2005.


----------



## Geoff

Darren said:


> Good lord I was 9-10 and in 3rd grade when that picture was taken.





voyagerfan99 said:


> LOL I was entering high school in the fall of 2005.





spirit said:


> Loving those CRTs Geoff!
> 
> I was 8 in September 2005.


This was my first built, I was a junior in high school lol


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> Loving those CRTs Geoff!
> 
> I was 8 in September 2005.



Lol.  I have those CRTs monitor at home since I was born in 1990   My dad's CRTs might be poorly screen but they can make excellent transformer and heatsink.  

"Dull blade can make excellent blade"


----------



## ninjabubbles3

I was 3 years old and not in elementary school when that picture was taken. My dad owned a CRT


----------



## tremmor

Ya all make me feel old. Finished high school and in Viet Nam in 1965.


----------



## ScOuT

I was just getting back from Iraq when that photo was taken.


----------



## ninjabubbles3

Now I feel young


----------



## voyagerfan99

ninjabubbles3 said:


> Now I feel young



That's because you are.


----------



## Jamebonds1

I forgot to show that   Transformer come out from TV/CRTs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-mcqjjjv7g


----------



## PCunicorn

tremmor said:


> Ya all make me feel old. Finished high school and in Viet Nam in 1965.



You win


----------



## The VCR King

WRXGuy1 said:


> This was from 2005



What is the brand/model of the case with that vortex intake on the front (the one on the right?)


----------



## Geoff

The Blue Beast said:


> What is the brand/model of the case with that vortex intake on the front (the one on the right?)


I have no idea, but both cases were spray painted


----------



## Darren

That type of crappy "gaming" case was really prevalent in the mid 2000's.


----------



## Jamebonds1

The Blue Beast said:


> What is the brand/model of the case with that vortex intake on the front (the one on the right?)



I think it can be AeroCool.  Cheapest case.

http://www.aerocool.us/case/JetMaster/JetMaster.htm


----------



## ninjabubbles3

They're like the raidmax of 2005


----------



## Geoff

Jamebonds1 said:


> I think it can be AeroCool.  Cheapest case.
> 
> http://www.aerocool.us/case/JetMaster/JetMaster.htm


I believe that's what it was


----------



## Thanatos

Jamebonds1 said:


> I think it can be AeroCool.  Cheapest case.
> 
> http://www.aerocool.us/case/JetMaster/JetMaster.htm



I don't think they've updated that site since 2005 either.


----------



## Darren

Thanatos said:


> I don't think they've updated that site since 2005 either.



Under where to buy is Circuit City.
Lol.


----------



## 87dtna

haha yeah circuit city was the sh1t when I went to school.


----------



## Geoff

Thanatos said:


> I don't think they've updated that site since 2005 either.


On their homepage it says "There are currently no job openings available at this time."


----------



## FuryRosewood

4930K in with XMP profile set, 3.9Ghz without any work. Just waiting for the paste to cure


----------



## just a noob

I should really put my graphics card block on.


----------



## ninjabubbles3

Sweet sleeved cables


----------



## Jamebonds1

just a noob said:


> I should really put my graphics card block on.



I can't help myself to notice but you should stack all wire in one cable if possible.  It will help to prevent from ESD, bad elerotic flow, etc.  Use zipper.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Jamebonds1 said:


> I can't help myself to notice but you should stack all wire in one cable if possible.  It will help to prevent from ESD, bad elerotic flow, etc.  Use zipper.



....This makes no sense.


----------



## Geoff

Jamebonds1 said:


> I can't help myself to notice but you should stack all wire in one cable if possible.  It will help to prevent from ESD, bad elerotic flow, etc.  Use zipper.


What's elerotic flow?  Why should he put a zipper on the cables?


----------



## C4C

As of today I built my machine (minus the GPU, it's still in the mail).. 

But this thing is QUIET running at idle..

Pictures soon


----------



## ninjabubbles3

How did you run it without the GPU?

Also, my GPU is like 70% of my noise, even with one tiny fan


----------



## C4C

ninjabubbles3 said:


> How did you run it without the GPU?
> 
> Also, my GPU is like 70% of my noise, even with one tiny fan



Started, didn't throw a code on the Mobo but I couldn't see the screen so...
Probably not the best thing to do..


----------



## Darren

ninjabubbles3 said:


> How did you run it without the GPU?
> 
> Also, my GPU is like 70% of my noise, even with one tiny fan



I've found that for me and most systems I see the main source of noise is either a crappy stock HSF and then followed by case fans plugged in to the PSU at full blast. My brothers machine had the stock 8320 cooler on it and had 5 120mm fans on full blast at all times. That thing was louder than my Phantom when he was in his room down the hall and my Phantom was sitting at my feet. I have about 3 more fans than him, but also a fan controller. For his birthday I bought him a CM T4 cooler and it's much quieter now. 

I almost never hear GPU noise unless I'm doing benches or something and I notice it immediately kick up to 100 percent usage.


----------



## voyagerfan99

ninjabubbles3 said:


> How did you run it without the GPU?



It's called onboard video


----------



## C4C

voyagerfan99 said:


> It's called onboard video



My MSI board doesn't have onboard video....?

I connected it to the VGA port and no signal. Swapped the VGA cable and the same thing happened.. Not sure if there's a switch but the 280X get's here on tuesday..


----------



## voyagerfan99

Digxt said:


> My MSI board doesn't have onboard video....?
> 
> I connected it to the VGA port and no signal. Swapped the VGA cable and the same thing happened.. Not sure if there's a switch but the 280X get's here on tuesday..



You must not have an APU processor then.


----------



## ninjabubbles3

My computer is weird, right after startup, its really loud for a second, then it becomes quieter after that, then again,really loud when under,load

Thinkinh about getting some Corsair Quiet Edition fans now


----------



## Geoff

ninjabubbles3 said:


> My computer is weird, right after startup, its really loud for a second, then it becomes quieter after that, then again,really loud when under,load
> 
> Thinkinh about getting some Corsair Quiet Edition fans now


It's normal for fans to rotate faster when under load.


----------



## Darren

ninjabubbles3 said:


> My computer is weird, right after startup, its really loud for a second, then it becomes quieter after that, then again,really loud when under,load
> 
> Thinkinh about getting some Corsair Quiet Edition fans now



It's not unusual for your CPU fan to kick on at full speed when it first boots up. Same with case fans if they're connected to the motherboard.


----------



## C4C

voyagerfan99 said:


> You must not have an APU processor then.



That's what I thought, and tried explaining to my neighbor who thinks he knows everything...


----------



## C4C

*Black Friday brought "Eva" to life*

Here we go... Hope my images aren't too big...

My cable management wasn't the best at the beginning, but it improved a bit (still not the best). 

I don't have have my graphics card yet which will definitely fill up quite a bit of this case.
Love how this build has come pout so far. Everything matches up and fits perfectly! 

But, this board/case combo is very flimsy on the bottom right corner (no screw holes on the case).. Might have to think of something..


----------



## voyagerfan99

Your cable management is fine. Need to fill up those hard drive bays though


----------



## C4C

I KNOW! 

This 250GB drive isn't going to last me long even though I only play Skyrim, TF2, Counter-Strike (when I buy it), and Minecraft..

and GRID... 

and War Thunder... 

and  the install of programs hahah


----------



## Jamebonds1

voyagerfan99 said:


> ....This makes no sense.



Sorry.  You might not know about electrical as I do.  

This is EX for slack wire just for safe and recommend.  

http://www.wewireboats.com/photogal...anel wiring harness being assembled 3 (2).jpg


----------



## Darren

Jamebonds1 said:


> Sorry.  You might not know about electrical as I do.
> 
> This is EX for slack wire just for safe and recommend.
> 
> http://www.wewireboats.com/photogal...anel wiring harness being assembled 3 (2).jpg



No the point is that we really can't understand what you're saying half the time.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Darren said:


> No the point is that we really can't understand what you're saying half the time.



I don't understand what you say either.  You don't asking specific what part you don't understand.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I understand you meant zip tie the wires, but your "flow of electricity" and other things you said make no sense.


----------



## Jamebonds1

voyagerfan99 said:


> I understand you meant zip tie the wires, but your "flow of electricity" and other things you said make no sense.



This is hard to explain, but what I'm try to say is electricity move through wire.  that is called electricity flows.  EX: This picture show with arrow that electricity move through wire.  

http://www.how-to-wire-it.com/images/2-way-flow.jpg


----------



## Geoff

Jamebonds1 said:


> This is hard to explain, but what I'm try to say is electricity move through wire.  that is called electricity flows.  EX: This picture show with arrow that electricity move through wire.
> 
> http://www.how-to-wire-it.com/images/2-way-flow.jpg


We know how electricity flows through a conductor (wire), but what doesn't make sense is that you say he should put multiple wires together in a mesh sleeve to improve the "electrical flow".  That's what doesn't make sense.


----------



## Jamebonds1

WRXGuy1 said:


> We know how electricity flows through a conductor (wire), but what doesn't make sense is that you say he should put multiple wires together in a mesh sleeve to improve the "electrical flow".  That's what doesn't make sense.



It is for recommend.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Jamebonds1 said:


> It is for recommend.



Gravity plays almost zero influence in a PC's cabling, so I still don't understand why you think it's a big deal.


----------



## Geoff

Jamebonds1 said:


> It is for recommend.


Where is this recommendation that you speak of?


----------



## just a noob

Geoff said:


> Where is this recommendation that you speak of?



for the electrics duh


----------



## voyagerfan99

None of what he says makes any sense though.



Jamebonds1 said:


> I can't help myself to notice but you should stack all wire in one cable if possible.  It will help to prevent from ESD, bad elerotic flow, etc.  Use zipper.





Jamebonds1 said:


> Sorry.  You might not know about electrical as I do.
> 
> This is EX for slack wire just for safe and recommend.
> 
> http://www.wewireboats.com/photogal...anel wiring harness being assembled 3 (2).jpg





Jamebonds1 said:


> This is hard to explain, but what I'm try to say is electricity move through wire.  that is called electricity flows.  EX: This picture show with arrow that electricity move through wire.
> 
> http://www.how-to-wire-it.com/images/2-way-flow.jpg





Jamebonds1 said:


> It is for recommend.


----------



## Maniacity

voyagerfan99 said:


> None of what he says makes any sense though.



Yeah, since when has physics come into IT? :L


----------



## voyagerfan99

Maniacity said:


> Yeah, since when has physics come into IT? :L



Physics has always been part of IT. But the case he's trying to argue makes no sense in a general desktop setting.


----------



## Maniacity

Exactly. Physics is only to do with the wiring not this. Lol


----------



## Maniacity

Also fyi btw I'm fluffy, Im begging you to forget about fluffy. I'm really not in the mood to even go there again :/ 
I'm begging you not to ban me again, pleaseee. And you don't even need to bother replying to this. I'm not even gonna say anymore tbh. I'm just gonna prove I'll behave. Sorry for my previous behaviour.

It's been ages voyagerfan99.! Can you please leave this account alone. I don't see what harm could be done by giving me a last chance tbh


----------



## Geoff

Maniacity said:


> Also fyi btw I'm fluffy, Im begging you to forget about fluffy. I'm really not in the mood to even go there again :/
> I'm begging you not to ban me again, pleaseee. And you don't even need to bother replying to this. I'm not even gonna say anymore tbh. I'm just gonna prove I'll behave. Sorry for my previous behaviour.
> 
> It's been ages voyagerfan99.! Can you please leave this account alone. I don't see what harm could be done by giving me a last chance tbh


Stay on topic.  If you didn't want to get banned, you shouldn't have mentioned this is a duplicate account.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Maniacity said:


> Also fyi btw I'm fluffy, Im begging you to forget about fluffy. I'm really not in the mood to even go there again :/
> I'm begging you not to ban me again, pleaseee. And you don't even need to bother replying to this. I'm not even gonna say anymore tbh. I'm just gonna prove I'll behave. Sorry for my previous behaviour.
> 
> It's been ages voyagerfan99.! Can you please leave this account alone. I don't see what harm could be done by giving me a last chance tbh





Geoff said:


> Stay on topic.  If you didn't want to get banned, you shouldn't have mentioned this is a duplicate account.



That or created the other thread with my name as the title. I still don't know why you want to be here so bad.


----------



## NikonGuy

What a pain it was. I finally decided I need to take time to do some dusting, cleaning, and CABLE MANAGEMENT. Just the thought how bad it was made me cringe. So after everything was out and fans were cleaned ( dust was so bad holy .... ) I want to figure out how I can hide the majority of cables... Then I went to grab my mobo manual and found out somehow I lost it even though I had t 2 days ago. I finally got a PDF of the manual online. 

All that build is missing is  meaner looking GPU, PSU with sleeved cables, and a few more drives to fill in the empty slots 


Oh and also a new FULL size case, this is only a med size and makes cable management a real pain.


----------



## ninjabubbles3

NikonGuy said:


>



That cable management though


----------



## NikonGuy

ninjabubbles3 said:


> That cable management though



Good or bad? 

The card is quite the card, it just looks so lame lol


----------



## voyagerfan99

Moving to a full size case won't make cable management any better. It all depends on the case itself. If it's a low end case, cable management will be crap. My case is a mid-tower and I have no issue with cable management.


----------



## NikonGuy

voyagerfan99 said:


> Moving to a full size case won't make cable management any better. It all depends on the case itself. If it's a low end case, cable management will be crap. My case is a mid-tower and I have no issue with cable management.



So beautiful 

My case was like $25? Somewhere around there. Was very cheap. Best I could get for the price, still cheap.


----------



## voyagerfan99

NikonGuy said:


> My case was like $25? Somewhere around there. Was very cheap. Best I could get for the price, still cheap.



That's your problem. Spend around $100 on a nice mid-tower and you'll be much better off.


----------



## 87dtna

Voyager I wouldn't be so proud of that ''cable management'' if I were you lol.  





In the green circle, those could all be tied together for a clean look.  In the red circle, those wires should be tucked under the VRM heatsinks to hide them.  The blue circle, just a cable laying there for no reason.  And then of course there's the WTF cable running to the back of your PC.  It's one thing to just say that a good case can make cable management a lot better, then it's another thing to still suck at cable management with a good case LOL.  And BTW you do realize that you card leaning down like that puts bad stress on the x16 port and will eventually short it out right?  Do yourself a favor and get a card support bracket of some sort, or ditch those stupid tool-less snaps that don't really hold the card in and screw it on.


The biggest step to cable management is a modular power supply.  A good case is second, but not absolutely mandatory to atleast having half decent looking cable management.
Having things zip tied together, everything uniform, is the biggest key to a clean look.

This was a $40 case that didn't have the greatest cable management, but looks 1/2 decent. But notice the cables at the top right, keeping them all tight together gives a clean look.  But like I said a modular power supply is pretty much mandatory for a clean look.  If I had 3-4 more cables, it would have completely crapped up that build because I already have almost no where to put the cables that I did use.





And then I'll show a build I did of a case with good cable management, this was an $80 case IIRC-


----------



## Jamebonds1

I have thermaltake armor 60a but soon time to replace it cause usb port are broken.



voyagerfan99 said:


> That or created the other thread with my name as the title. I still don't know why you want to be here so bad.



Ha.  I would know that it is him because he is lack of seriously.

About slack wire....... I only say that because it is more clean and give good air flow.


----------



## voyagerfan99

87dtna said:


> And then of course there's the WTF cable running to the back of your PC.



The "WTF" cable is the rear fan cable. There's nowhere to run it, so I run it along the back side of the case.

The card bends slightly downward due to the Clear CMOS button cap.

Also, you don't need to sound like a dick when you critique people.

I'll be stripping the entire thing down to give it its bi-annual cleaning. Maybe once I finish it will meet with "the masters" approval.


----------



## 87dtna

voyagerfan99 said:


> The "WTF" cable is the rear fan cable. There's nowhere to run it, so I run it along the back side of the case.



Are you saying the rear 120mm fan?  If so there's 2 options.  First, you could have removed the bottom expansion slot bracket and just ran it out the case there.  Second, you can actually fit a cable that small up underneath your expansion cards very close to the end of the case, there's a gap there between the motherboard and your cards.  Here's a pic to help show you where I mean-







voyagerfan99 said:


> The card bends slightly downward due to the Clear CMOS button cap.



Thats a bad reason, bending the PCB of the card like that is also bad for shorting out circuits prematurely.  Doesn't the cap come off?  It's only like 1/8'' above the sata ports, thats enough to conflict with the card?


----------



## ninjabubbles3

Running fan cables around heatsinks is a really good idea, it made my build tons neater. 

My next case is an NZXT h440. Beautiful and great cable management


----------



## NikonGuy

voyagerfan99 said:


> The "WTF" cable is the rear fan cable. There's nowhere to run it, so I run it along the back side of the case.
> 
> The card bends slightly downward due to the Clear CMOS button cap.
> 
> Also, you don't need to sound like a dick when you critique people.
> 
> I'll be stripping the entire thing down to give it its bi-annual cleaning. Maybe once I finish it will meet with "the masters" approval.





87dtna said:


> Are you saying the rear 120mm fan?  If so there's 2 options.  First, you could have removed the bottom expansion slot bracket and just ran it out the case there.  Second, you can actually fit a cable that small up underneath your expansion cards very close to the end of the case, there's a gap there between the motherboard and your cards.  Here's a pic to help show you where I mean-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a bad reason, bending the PCB of the card like that is also bad for shorting out circuits prematurely.  Doesn't the cap come off?  It's only like 1/8'' above the sata ports, thats enough to conflict with the card?


Travis, 
:good:

Matthew, its his computer for gods sake.  I didnt notice a single cable issue. If you dont want to have a single cable in sight do it in your own computer. The only odd thing I noticed was the leaning gpu lol.

And yes you came off as a total dick.


----------



## 87dtna

NikonGuy said:


> I didnt notice a single cable issue.



Blind in one eye and can't see out the other?  I pointed them out clearly.



NikonGuy said:


> If you dont want to have a single cable in sight do it in your own computer



I was replying to the statement(s) he made concerning cable management.  He gave his opinion, I corrected it with fact.



NikonGuy said:


> And yes you came off as a total dick.



I don't care, the truth is the truth.  Sometimes the truth hurts, but IMO it's the two faced lies that hurt more.....by telling someone their PC looks great when you actually know it's not.  Sorry I don't lie, I don't just tell people what they want to hear.  If I critique someone about something I better damn well know how to do it well myself.  After all, the whole point of this thread is to show your PC to see what other people think.  My opinion is that the cable management isn't that great, but the fact that he thinks it is made me point out the flaws so he can improve!


----------



## voyagerfan99

I never said it was phenomenal. Most of the time the side panel is hidden on the side of the desk anyway, so nobody ever sees it. Airflow is fine, so I haven't been nit picky about it.


----------



## NikonGuy

87dtna said:


> Blind in one eye and can't see out the other?  I pointed them out clearly.
> 
> 
> 
> I was replying to the statement(s) he made concerning cable management.  He gave his opinion, I corrected it with fact.



Just because it's correct in YOUR OPINION means 0. There is no such thing as "Correct" cable management. Either the owner of the Pc wants/likes it that way or not. There is no, " Ok this cable belongs here and that one there". NO. You can say if this were my computer I'd do this, NOT this is a fact you are doing it wrong. And lets say there is a 100% correct way to manege your cables ( which there isn't ) who the hell are you to say what it is. In my case, ( Yes in both ways ) my cables are 99% correct. There near 0 room behind my motherboard to put anything, I could have run the top fan cable under the panel but that's it. Just with the way my case is build and there the mobo sits etc, this is pretty much the best cables can get, and I've spent hours trying different routes. And running cables outside of the  case, well that's just dumb.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I'll post a picture of my first build later. You'll both have a heart attack.


----------



## 87dtna

NikonGuy said:


> Just because it's correct in YOUR OPINION means 0. There is no such thing as "Correct" cable management. Either the owner of the Pc wants/likes it that way or not. There is no, " Ok this cable belongs here and that one there". NO. You can say if this were my computer I'd do this, NOT this is a fact you are doing it wrong. And lets say there is a 100% correct way to manege your cables ( which there isn't ) who the hell are you to say what it is. In my case, ( Yes in both ways ) my cables are 99% correct. There near 0 room behind my motherboard to put anything, I could have run the top fan cable under the panel but that's it. Just with the way my case is build and there the mobo sits etc, this is pretty much the best cables can get, and I've spent hours trying different routes. And running cables outside of the  case, well that's just dumb.



There sure is a lot of people in the PC world that agree with me, just try googling proper PC cable management and you'll see the same things I just told you.
Who am I to say?  Well, I'm a guy that has hundreds of pc builds under my belt.  Do you?  How many have you built?  1?  2?  I can 100% guarantee you that I can make your PC look 200+% better than you have it, and yes with that case and all the same hardware.  It would be way better with a modular power supply, but I've made do a hundred times without one so it's not a huge deal.

I'm glad you agree that running cables outside is dumb, thats kind of why I showed him a way how to fix that


----------



## NikonGuy

87dtna said:


> There sure is a lot of people in the PC world that agree with me, just try googling proper PC cable management and you'll see the same things I just told you.
> Who am I to say?  Well, I'm a guy that has hundreds of pc builds under my belt.  Do you?  How many have you built?  1?  2?  I can 100% guarantee you that I can make your PC look 200+% better than you have it, and yes with that case and all the same hardware.  It would be way better with a modular power supply, but I've made do a hundred times without one so it's not a huge deal.
> 
> I'm glad you agree that running cables outside is dumb, thats kind of why I showed him a way how to fix that



200% Lmfao. Sure go on YouTube there are many people who say HOW to manage cables, that is just how *THEY WANT TO DO AND HOW THEY KNOW HOW* .

Any one who says this is a fact this I'm right because i've put together Pc's is just as dumb as the next guy.

I'm no expert, but I know for a _fact_ You are wrong.

Let people manage cables how they feel is right, doesn't make anyone else right or wrong.

And telling someone how you think the setup can be improved can be done in a much more pleasant suggestive way, Not like a condescending dick. Truth only "hurts" if you want it to hurt.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Okay this can end anytime


----------



## 87dtna

NikonGuy said:


> 200% Lmfao. Sure go on YouTube there are many people who say HOW to manage cables, that is just how *THEY WANT TO DO AND HOW THEY KNOW HOW* .
> 
> Any one who says this is a fact this I'm right because i've put together Pc's is just as dumb as the next guy.
> 
> I'm no expert, but I know for a _fact_ You are wrong.
> 
> Let people manage cables how they feel is right, doesn't make anyone else right or wrong.
> 
> And telling someone how you think the setup can be improved can be done in a much more pleasant suggestive way, Not like a condescending dick. Truth only "hurts" if you want it to hurt.



lol of course a novice like you would think I was talking about you tube video's.  I don't watch you tube video's on PC stuff, I go to respected review websites for my info.  It's quite clear you are no expert, you reject solid cable management tips from an expert simply because I came off brash?  Fine, go ahead and keep sucking at cable management just because you don't like the way I correct you.  BTW thats usually stuff my 4 year old does.

You are apparently very confused to what I'm talking about when I said facts.  I never said the exact way that I said to run each cable was the fact, but the general statements that I made is what are facts.  Such as, tying cables together and running them together gives a cleaner look....modular PSU is one of the most important things for cable management.....you can still make a semi clean look even with a cheap case and non modular PSU by applying certain techniques.  Those are what the facts are, and I only pointed out the things in his build that don't conform to those facts.


According to you, good cable management is purely subjective.  Thats nonsense.  I don't know any respected PC builder that would consider several cables just aimlessly flopping around good cable management.  But because he thinks it's good, that makes it good?  Again, nonsense.  Yeah sure he may not know any better, but that doesn't make the job that he did good.  Thats like a novice mechanic that doesn't know to replace the seal when he replaces a water pump on a car.  Now it leaks, but he didn't know any better.  Does that mean he did a good job?  Of course not.

You absolutely cannot have a statement like ''good cable management'' and there not be a standard to conform to.  What makes it good?  What makes it managed?  Do you know the definition of management?  Again, you seem to think it's only subjective, and again I say thats nonsense.  The standard comes from opinions of experts, and thats what makes it a fact.


----------



## spirit

New baby - Surface Pro 64GB (got this for free to replace my Surface RT! )

- i5 3317U
- 4GB RAM
- 1080p display
- 64GB SSD
- Windows 8.1 Pro x64

I'm finding I'm using this more than my ThinkPad! Runs Adobe CC 2014 like a dream and is so nice and small! Looking forward to using this at school!



Surface Pro by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



Surface Pro by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## salvage-this

64gb seems a bit small if you are running CC on it.  Are you planning on adding any file sharing from your desktop so you can edit your desktop files from your couch?  

Looks nice!


----------



## spirit

salvage-this said:


> 64gb seems a bit small if you are running CC on it.  Are you planning on adding any file sharing from your desktop so you can edit your desktop files from your couch?
> 
> Looks nice!



Yes I have Creative Cloud desktop app on here to sync files. Just gotta make sure I keep the file size of what I store in Creative Cloud down a bit because annoyingly I can't move the Creative Cloud sync folder off drive C:\ which also became a problem on my desktop too which has a 128GB SSD.

I've got about 26GB free which isn't too bad. Not installed Visual Studio 2013 yet though. That'll be another 8GB. I'm planning on buying a 64GB microSD card for some extra storage but probably not to install programs on. 

When I get my microSD card I'll also put OneDrive for Business on here, set the sync location for a folder on the microSD card and use that sync files too. I have 11GB of files in OneDrive at the moment - most of that is stuff that was on Creative Cloud.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Okay so I stripped my desktop down and cleaned it. It turns out the GPU flexes a little because I seem to be missing a screw for the backplate support bracket. I bought it used off someone from [H], so he either missed a screw installing it, or it was missing from the factory. In any case, I just noticed it. Even though that PSU connector corner sagged, it doesn't put any strain on the PCI-e slot, as the rear securing brackets (though tool-less) secure it in place very well. I also re-routed the rear fan and heatsink cables, as well as zip tied some things (including the corner of the GPU).

Does this meet with master dtna's approval?


----------



## 87dtna

Much better!  Routing that fan cable under the pci cards looks way better.  

The zip ties holding up the card looks pretty ghetto but I understand it's just temporary.

Atleast it's something to be proud of now


----------



## voyagerfan99

I didn't have any success finding a gpu support bracket. A lot of stuff I saw were people using pieces of wood, pencils, etc.


----------



## 87dtna

Usually higher end cases will come with a support bracket, but I've never had a Lian Li case.  I find that a lot, once a company makes a name for themselves they stop giving the add ons away.  I prefer cooler master cases, I think they are great....and also the best bang for the buck.

BTW, there is one other thing you could do.  Well two actually.  I'll admit this is super nit picky, but having all the sata cables the same color would be best.  Obviously black would be the ticket.

Then there's one other thing you could do.  It's a trick I learned myself that I notice no one else really does.  If you turn your hard drives around, you don't have to run all those cables in between the drives and see them.  Gives that final polished off super clean look.  Again, you're setup still looks clean now, but it's that extra mile thing that really tops it off.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I really like Lian-Li. I was originally looking at some stupid POS for this build then Geoff convinced me to look at Lian-Li. This is by far one of the best cases I've owned. Don't know what I'll go with next. 


I turned the drive cage so it's like that, so that one won't be changing. Makes it easy if I need to pull a drive quickly. 
As for the SATA cable colors, yeah that doesn't bother me


----------



## 87dtna

I'll have to try one out one day, I've just always been pretty happy with cooler master.

Yeah I guess if you change drives often that certainly would be easier.  You'd have to take the other side cover off to get to the connectors then.  Usually the people I build PC's for don't ever take the side cover off anyway...they barely know how to press the button to open the optical drive lol.

Well like I said the colors is nit picky for sure, thats probably not something I would change either unless I was tearing the whole build down and starting over.  Just something to think about for your next build, but for now it looks 100% better


----------



## ScOuT




----------



## Ethan3.14159

Got myself a bunch of new hardware for Christmas.



IMG_0555 by EthanLovesPi, on Flickr



IMG_0557 by EthanLovesPi, on Flickr



IMG_0481 by EthanLovesPi, on Flickr


----------



## ScOuT

Very tastefully done Ethan, it's gorgeous!


----------



## linkin

I hope you go racing in that chair 

Where on earth have you been ScOuT? I still remember you kindly sending me that Asus motherboard 

This is my PC at the moment, I decided to ditch the case (fans too noisy). Gave it to my old man.


----------



## 87dtna

Looks like a 780 to me not a titan.


----------



## linkin

Definitely a Titan... I have the box and receipt to prove it


----------



## ScOuT

linkin said:


> Where on earth have you been ScOuT? I still remember you kindly sending me that Asus motherboard



Ha...got side tracked for half decade. I fell off a mountain in Afghanistan and broke my hip and back. Got sent from Germany to Fort Benning where the Army made me retire 

Finally got settled down and bought a house in Atlanta, been a wild ride the last couple years. Lots of changes happened. I still flip through Newegg and check the forum once in a while...still have that longing for all things computer related. 

It's an addiction I will never get rid of


----------



## 87dtna

linkin said:


> Definitely a Titan... I have the box and receipt to prove it



Show a pic of the PCB


----------



## voyagerfan99

Very nice and clean looking Ethan :good:

linkin; I remember we had a member that always ran caseless. I don't remember who that was though.




ScOuT said:


> Ha...got side tracked for half decade. I fell off a mountain in Afghanistan and broke my hip and back. Got sent from Germany to Fort Benning where the Army made me retire
> 
> Finally got settled down and bought a house in Atlanta, been a wild ride the last couple years. Lots of changes happened. I still flip through Newegg and check the forum once in a while...still have that longing for all things computer related.
> 
> It's an addiction I will never get rid of



Does your daughter still fold with my old 9600GSO?


----------



## C4C

Ethan! 

Your build and setup looks like it's straight of a commercial! Amazing!

Scout.. What case fans are you running?! I love those red LEDs and I'm looking to replace my stock fans..


----------



## ninjabubbles3

Love Ethan's build! What cooler is that BTW? H100i?

Also, 87dtna, no need to be a dick, if he claims its a Titan, what reason do you have for not believing him


----------



## 87dtna

ninjabubbles3 said:


> Also, 87dtna, no need to be a dick, if he claims its a Titan, what reason do you have for not believing him



I think claiming you have a more robust card than you do is a much larger dick move than the person that calls them out on it.  Maybe he really has a titan, maybe the lighting in the room is just screwing with the pic....but I'll tell you how I think it's a 780.  The black plastic around where it says Geforce GTX, on a titan that plastic is more of a dark gray.  On a 780 it's black, like what shows in the pic.  It's a very subtle difference, usually you can tell just by looking unless like I said the lighting is poor.  But to prove 100% which it is, I'd need to see a pic of the PCB on top.  If he really has a Titan, he should be happy to prove me wrong and snap the pic...and I will admit I was wrong if he does.


----------



## ninjabubbles3

87dtna said:


> I think claiming you have a more robust card than you do is a much larger dick move than the person that calls them out on it.  Maybe he really has a titan, maybe the lighting in the room is just screwing with the pic....but I'll tell you how I think it's a 780.  The black plastic around where it says Geforce GTX, on a titan that plastic is more of a dark gray.  On a 780 it's black, like what shows in the pic.  It's a very subtle difference, usually you can tell just by looking unless like I said the lighting is poor.  But to prove 100% which it is, I'd need to see a pic of the PCB on top.  If he really has a Titan, he should be happy to prove me wrong and snap the pic...and I will admit I was wrong if he does.



Looks the same to me
https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct...HiTLEeTt4u9OAp6CxDQ70AHg&ust=1419804355101133


----------



## 87dtna

Your link doesn't seem to work.


----------



## C4C

87dtna said:


> I think claiming you have a more robust card than you do is a much larger dick move than the person that calls them out on it.  Maybe he really has a titan, maybe the lighting in the room is just screwing with the pic....but I'll tell you how I think it's a 780.  The black plastic around where it says Geforce GTX, on a titan that plastic is more of a dark gray.  On a 780 it's black, like what shows in the pic.  It's a very subtle difference, usually you can tell just by looking unless like I said the lighting is poor.  But to prove 100% which it is, I'd need to see a pic of the PCB on top.  If he really has a Titan, he should be happy to prove me wrong and snap the pic...and I will admit I was wrong if he does.



The Galaxy Titan has grey plastic.. But looks the same as the picture provided.. http://www.galaxytech.com/__EN_GB__/Product2/ProductDetail?proID=36


----------



## 87dtna

All reference cards are the exact same from company to company, it's straight from Nvidia and they just slap their serial number tag on it 

For all we know he could actually even have a gtx 770!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130939


----------



## ninjabubbles3

Heres mine, lightings a little bad

Looks okay to me

Looking forward to an H440 an a PSU shroud


----------



## 87dtna

Thats a good base build there...another stick of memory and a GPU upgrade and it'll be quite a decent PC.


----------



## linkin

87dtna said:


> Looks like a 780 to me not a titan.





87dtna said:


> Show a pic of the PCB





ninjabubbles3 said:


> Love Ethan's build! What cooler is that BTW? H100i?
> 
> Also, 87dtna, no need to be a dick, if he claims its a Titan, what reason do you have for not believing him





87dtna said:


> I think claiming you have a more robust card than you do is a much larger dick move than the person that calls them out on it.  Maybe he really has a titan, maybe the lighting in the room is just screwing with the pic....but I'll tell you how I think it's a 780.  The black plastic around where it says Geforce GTX, on a titan that plastic is more of a dark gray.  On a 780 it's black, like what shows in the pic.  It's a very subtle difference, usually you can tell just by looking unless like I said the lighting is poor.  But to prove 100% which it is, I'd need to see a pic of the PCB on top.  If he really has a Titan, he should be happy to prove me wrong and snap the pic...and I will admit I was wrong if he does.



To remove any doubt...


----------



## C4C

ninjabubbles3 said:


> Heres mine, lightings a little bad
> 
> Looks okay to me
> 
> Looking forward to an H440 an a PSU shroud



I know you can do better with those cables at the bottom... Do what I did and shove em in the open hard drive bays!


----------



## 87dtna

linkin said:


> To remove any doubt...



Oh yes, all doubt is removed.  Look, here's a picture of my titan-





How come you didn't take a pic with it in your system?  Anybody can show a picture of just a card.


----------



## just a noob

87dtna said:


> Oh yes, all doubt is removed.  Look, here's a picture of my titan-
> 
> 
> How come you didn't take a pic with it in your system?  Anybody can show a picture of just a card.



You should really cite where you rip the image from: http://www.bjorn3d.com/2013/05/zotac-titan-amp/
None of his come up on google reverse search though


----------



## linkin

87dtna said:


> Oh yes, all doubt is removed.  Look, here's a picture of my titan-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How come you didn't take a pic with it in your system?  Anybody can show a picture of just a card.



If you check my photos you can see the same speakers and the sake desk. That not enough for you? What more do you want?

Maybe this will make you happy...


----------



## ninjabubbles3

C4C said:


> I know you can do better with those cables at the bottom... Do what I did and shove em in the open hard drive bays!



Ill try and shove it behind the motherboard tray a bit more


----------



## 87dtna

linkin said:


> If you check my photos you can see the same speakers and the same desk. That not enough for you? What more do you want?
> 
> Maybe this will make you happy...




Is your camera broke that you refuse to take a picture of your card in your current setup?  

Look here's a receipt for my gtx 970

http://i.imgur.com/GeNKFDd.jpg

Oh wait, still not mine


----------



## linkin

Why should I trouble myself to appease your ego? You'll just have to believe me


----------



## 87dtna

lol you just went through all the trouble of showing generic pics of a titan, and a screenshot of a sales receipt.  Could have saved yourself all that trouble and snapped a pic of the card in your setup....so why won't you do it?  Yeah....

Oh, and how would proving me wrong appease my ego?  Obviously I would have to be right for my ego to be appeased....lol at this point I don't even need the pic.


----------



## linkin

You're just jelly you haven't got a Titan 

If you REALLY want, just check my imgur for other photos http://linkinmcownage.imgur.com/all/


----------



## FuryRosewood

Im scratching my head at the thought of spending 1100 bucks on that.


----------



## 87dtna

linkin said:


> You're just jelly you haven't got a Titan
> 
> If you REALLY want, just check my imgur for other photos http://linkinmcownage.imgur.com/all/





Well, you don't either so no I'm not jealous.

Your imgur only has the same pics you just posted, I don't see any others.  And funny, those ones you posted were the most recent additions...like you just added them today.


----------



## linkin

FuryRosewood said:


> Im scratching my head at the thought of spending 1100 bucks on that.



That's in Kangaroo Dollars my friend... good old aussie tax.


----------



## Geoff

linkin said:


> That's in Kangaroo Dollars my friend... good old aussie tax.


So you spend that much on a Titan, but you still only have an i5 and a 120GB SSD?  FYI, the Titan is $1,249 here in the U.S. as well.


----------



## linkin

Geoff said:


> So you spend that much on a Titan, but you still only have an i5 and a 120GB SSD?



I decided not to spend anything on my PC this year (spent on my 2-wheeled toys instead)

This current system does everything I need, I feel no need to upgrade yet.


----------



## 87dtna

Geoff said:


> So you spend that much on a Titan, but you still only have an i5 and a 120GB SSD?  FYI, the Titan is $1,249 here in the U.S. as well.



Because he's full of crap and doesn't actually have a titan.

Look on his imgur, he clearly games.  It would take a complete and utter moron to buy a $1200 card when a $600 gtx 780 is only 10% less gaming performance (at the time he bought it).

OR, like I said, the gtx 770 can be had with the same heatsink as well, he may have actually only spent $400 on a 770 (or less if he bought it used).  He may have bought a reference 770 so he could tell people he had a titan.


----------



## ninjabubbles3

87dtna said:


> Because he's full of crap and doesn't actually have a titan.
> 
> Look on his imgur, he clearly games.  It would take a complete and utter moron to buy a $1200 card when a $600 gtx 780 is only 10% less gaming performance (at the time he bought it).
> 
> OR, like I said, the gtx 770 can be had with the same heatsink as well, he may have actually only spent $400 on a 770 (or less if he bought it used).  He may have bought a reference 770 so he could tell people he had a titan.



The PCB said Titan


----------



## 87dtna

ninjabubbles3 said:


> The PCB said Titan



LOL!  Just...wow.  Go back and read more.


----------



## linkin

87dtna said:


> Because he's full of crap and doesn't actually have a titan.
> 
> Look on his imgur, he clearly games.  It would take a complete and utter moron to buy a $1200 card when a $600 gtx 780 is only 10% less gaming performance (at the time he bought it).
> 
> OR, like I said, the gtx 770 can be had with the same heatsink as well, he may have actually only spent $400 on a 770 (or less if he bought it used).  He may have bought a reference 770 so he could tell people he had a titan.



I can see you're having trouble accepting that I actually DO have a Titan

(Excuse the dust)


----------



## 87dtna

yay finally.  OK I was wrong, but I'm still kind of laughing at the fact that you spent double what you needed to for 10% more performance (over a 780).


----------



## linkin

87dtna said:


> yay finally.  OK I was wrong, but I'm still kind of laughing at the fact that you spent double what you needed to for 10% more performance (over a 780).



That's my problem and not yours  Besides I wanted a Titan, and I could afford it


----------



## Ethan3.14159

ninjabubbles3 said:


> Love Ethan's build! What cooler is that BTW? H100i?
> 
> Also, 87dtna, no need to be a dick, if he claims its a Titan, what reason do you have for not believing him


Thanks  Good spotting on the H100i. It's doing a decent job at the moment.


----------



## C4C

87dtna said:


> yay finally.  OK I was wrong, but I'm still kind of laughing at the fact that you spent double what you needed to for 10% more performance (over a 780).



I'm laughing at the fact that you'd didn't belive him, preceded to post a fake image and lie about you having a Titan and then continue to harass him about his own choices. I will be honest with you: I don't like way you conduct yourself on this forum, but there's nothing I can do. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## voyagerfan99

87dtna said:


> How come you didn't take a pic with it in your system?  Anybody can show a picture of just a card.



You didn't notice that the hi-fi setup in both pictures was the same? 



C4C said:


> I will be honest with you: I don't like way you conduct yourself on this forum, but there's nothing I can do. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



I'm in agreement. I used to think of you as a decent member in the past, but lately you've been very rude.


----------



## Geoff

linkin said:


> That's my problem and not yours  Besides I wanted a Titan, and I could afford it


It's just really strange that you would spend so much on a video card with such little difference over a card half the price, when you have a mid-ranged CPU and very low capacity SSD.


----------



## just a noob

Geoff said:


> It's just really strange that you would spend so much on a video card with such little difference over a card half the price, when you have a mid-ranged CPU and very low capacity SSD.



I don't know why anyone would spend so much on a pc you could just get an xbox 360 and some tv off the curb


----------



## linkin

Geoff said:


> It's just really strange that you would spend so much on a video card with such little difference over a card half the price, when you have a mid-ranged CPU and very low capacity SSD.



Well the reasoning for buying a Titan was not having to upgrade every year. I mean aside from dual-gpu monstrosities, how many cards now are faster than the titan by a great margin? Very few if any, even the latest gen cards. It also has other features like double precision for floating point calculations (for use in matlab etc)


----------



## voyagerfan99

just a noob said:


> I don't know why anyone would spend so much on a pc you could just get an xbox 360 and some tv off the curb



It's all about the graphics


----------



## Aastii

linkin said:


> Well the reasoning for buying a Titan was not having to upgrade every year. I mean aside from dual-gpu monstrosities, how many cards now are faster than the titan by a great margin? Very few if any, even the latest gen cards. It also has other features like double precision for floating point calculations (for use in matlab etc)



780Ti at a fraction of the cost 

You are correct, your choice, just seems to be a bad one i f gaming is your main priority. If you were doing a lot of double precision compute I could see the appeal because it is then very cheap for what it is, but you don't (from everything you have ever said at least).

Also dtna lmao, your bluff was called so beautifully. I am sure that Linkin will accept your apology for wrongfully attempting to label him a liar


----------



## 87dtna

The 780 Ti wasn't released yet when he bought it.

I just didn't think anyone was dumb enough to spend almost double the price for under 10% better performance.  But hey, when I'm wrong I'm wrong.


----------



## ScOuT

voyagerfan99 said:


> Does your daughter still fold with my old 9600GSO?



I gave that computer to my brother a few years ago. Not sure what happened to it...might have pawned it I am sure 



C4C said:


> Scout.. What case fans are you running?! I love those red LEDs and I'm looking to replace my stock fans..



Just the Corsair LED fans, how many do ya need, I have a few extra I didn't even take out of the box. I won't do anything with them.


----------



## just a noob

87dtna said:


> The 780 Ti wasn't released yet when he bought it.
> 
> I just didn't think anyone was dumb enough to spend almost double the price for under 10% better performance.  But hey, when I'm wrong I'm wrong.



And this is coming from the guy with a built 4 cylinder in a car from 1988


----------



## C4C

Scout: just lookin for 1 or 2 for looks (case has great ventilation).. How much?


----------



## 87dtna

just a noob said:


> And this is coming from the guy with a built 4 cylinder in a car from 1988



Why is that derogatory? It's not like it's an 88 chevy caprice here, it's a Shelby Z daytona...a pretty rare car. And BTW, my 1988 car is faster than anybody elses car on this forum, by a lot lol. And to top that off, I only had to put about 6k in it to do that (thats including what I paid for the car )


----------



## just a noob

87dtna said:


> Why is that derogatory?  It's not like it's an 88 chevy caprice here, it's a Shelby Z daytona...a pretty rare car.  And BTW, my 1988 car is faster than anybody elses car on this forum, by a lot lol.  And to top that off, I only had to put about 6k in it to do that (thats including what I paid for the car  )



"Only" 6k for a car from 1988, you could have gotten a Taurus or something that would get you from point a to point b for a lot less. And besides, how do we even know if it's your car?


----------



## 87dtna

just a noob said:


> "only" 6k for a car from 1988, you could have gotten a Taurus or something that would get you from point a to point b for a lot less



LOL!  Do you also think it's stupid that people buy a 1970 Hemi Challenger for 250k then?  They could have bought a taurus!

First of all, it's not my daily driver.  Second, it's a rare and classic car.  This isn't a chevy caprice, it's a Shelby Z daytona.  And thirdly, I haven't seen any taurus whip any Vette's lately.  

And yes I only had to put about 6k in it to do that. By that token, I'm paying far less for much greater performance (the exact opposite of what Linkin did).   So I don't see the point of your derogatory post, in fact it's about as much opposite of a comparison as you can get.  So, good job in proving my point further lol.

Maybe you don't understand when I said ''that includes what I paid for the car''.  I know you're not a rocket scientist, but maybe you could put together that I didn't pay 6k for the car....I actually only paid 1k for it, but have 5k in modifications to make it very fast.

But I actually have to put another grand into it though, you have to have a roll cage to run faster than 11.49 and since I'm pretty much there and was thinking of dabbling with Nitrous and going for 10's....well, thats what you have to do.


----------



## C4C

87dtna said:


> Why is that derogatory? It's not like it's an 88 chevy caprice here, it's a Shelby Z daytona...a pretty rare car. And BTW, my 1988 car is faster than anybody elses car on this forum, by a lot lol. And to top that off, I only had to put about 6k in it to do that (thats including what I paid for the car )



I'd like to race you when I graduate! Grandma's giving me $3k and I'm selling my Altima to get a Audi B5 S4... But I'm sure there's a few vehicles on this forum that could beat your dodge.. It sure looks like a sleeper according to google..


----------



## 87dtna

lol ok.  Yeah it's a sleeper, in stock form.  But when you're making 3 times the stock horsepower, that just makes it fast 

To anyone that knows anything about cars/engines, I'll clue you in.  I'm running 86lb fuel injectors and a 57 trim T04E turbo, and I might have to upgrade soon.


----------



## FuryRosewood

linkin said:


> That's in Kangaroo Dollars my friend... good old aussie tax.



Well aware of the 50% charge due to having friends from there. still seems for the same money a different card could have been purchased.


----------



## just a noob

So you're saying you spent $5k for a 20% increase in performance then?


----------



## 87dtna

just a noob said:


> So you're saying you spent $5k for a 20% increase in performance then?



lol @ your math.

300% genius.

But if you want to talk dumb yet again......there's people with mustangs camaro's and vette's that easily spend 5k on a supercharger system to gain ''only'' 20-30%.  They must be incredibly dumb!  Yet again proves my bang for the buck factor.  Thanks!


----------



## just a noob

And I'm the one making derogatory comments. But are they spending 500% of the cars purchase price?


----------



## 87dtna

just a noob said:


> And I'm the one making derogatory comments. But are they spending 500% of the cars purchase price?



Are they buying a car with a blown engine?  I did.

But once again, I'm still going faster than a vette with only 10-15% the cost.  This whole argument is about dollars per performance.


----------



## just a noob

(Sorry about being a dick earlier)


----------



## Darren

C4C said:


> I'd like to race you when I graduate! Grandma's giving me $3k and I'm selling my Altima to get a Audi B5 S4... But I'm sure there's a few vehicles on this forum that could beat your dodge.. It sure looks like a sleeper according to google..



My roommate has an A4 from that generation with a 2.8L V6 and Quattro with a 5 speed. It's quick and fun in the corners. 



just a noob said:


> (Sorry about being a dick earlier)



You get out of here with your nonsense. You're not supposed to apologize on the internet.


----------



## C4C

87dtna said:


> Are they buying a car with a blown engine?  I did.
> 
> But once again, I'm still going faster than a vette with only 10-15% the cost.  This whole argument is about dollars per performance.



You can get an LS1 for 8k 

+ is the power being put down? Poly mounts, proper suspension, road gripping tires? 

You can make s**t tons of power but the question is if it's being used.


----------



## 87dtna

C4C said:


> You can get an LS1 for 8k
> 
> + is the power being put down? Poly mounts, proper suspension, road gripping tires?
> 
> You can make s**t tons of power but the question is if it's being used.



You forget that this car is front wheel drive.  It would probably be another 8k just to properly do a RWD conversion.  You would spend 2k alone on a good transmission, maybe more.  Then you need an axle, driveshaft, brakes, body work, probably tubbed, etc etc.

The power I'm making is pretty much useless on the street.   I have a street tune that ''only'' runs 20 PSI of boost on pump gas where I make about 300whp.  I run 30 PSI on race gas, and get 450whp.  I recently took a drive while I still had race gas in the tank and it was pretty comical....punch it at 80mph and I almost lose control because the tires just spin and then torque steer takes over.


----------



## Okedokey

Please take the car nonsense elsewhere, this is about pics of your pc.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Okedokey said:


> Please take the car nonsense elsewhere, this is about pics of your pc.



Keep try.  You're not mods.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Jamebonds1 said:


> Keep try.  You're not mods.



So? He can still tell them to get back on topic. I'm tired of telling people to cut the crap.


----------



## FuryRosewood

Agreed. Post more shiny bits plz.


----------



## spirit

Not as beautiful as some of the recent machines people have posted, but here's my machine. 

These are from August when my GTX 760 was new. 



My PC by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr



My PC by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## Okedokey

Not bad.  Can the ATX12 go behind the motherboard tray?


----------



## spirit

Okedokey said:


> Not bad.  Can the ATX12 go behind the motherboard tray?



Don't think so. When I did the cable management I probably would have tried to put it behind there but I don't think it's long enough or there isn't enough room behind the tray with all of the other cables.


----------



## Okedokey

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812493049


----------



## spirit

Okedokey said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812493049



Yeah should probably get one of those when I next re-do the cable management.


----------



## mep916

voyagerfan99 said:


> Okay so I stripped my desktop down and cleaned it. It turns out the GPU flexes a little because I seem to be missing a screw for the backplate support bracket. I bought it used off someone from [H], so he either missed a screw installing it, or it was missing from the factory. In any case, I just noticed it. Even though that PSU connector corner sagged, it doesn't put any strain on the PCI-e slot, as the rear securing brackets (though tool-less) secure it in place very well. I also re-routed the rear fan and heatsink cables, as well as zip tied some things (including the corner of the GPU).



Sick... looks awesome



Ethan3.14159 said:


> Got myself a bunch of new hardware for Christmas.



gorgeous, love the color scheme



just a noob said:


> I don't know why anyone would spend so much on a pc you could just get an xbox 360 and some tv off the curb



this



just a noob said:


> "Only" 6k for a car from 1988, you could have gotten a Taurus or something that would get you from point a to point b for a lot less. *And besides, how do we even know if it's your car?*



LOL 

My rig is a mess atm. Haven't upgraded anything in 4 years and haven't really touched it in maybe a year. It def needs more love.


----------



## Geoff

Installed my new sound card.


----------



## just a noob

I haven't seen one of those zalman coolers in a long time lol


----------



## voyagerfan99

What card did you get Geoff?


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> What card did you get Geoff?


Creative Sound Blaster Z

I picked up a new gaming headset that uses optical instead of it's own built-in sound card, so I thought I'd get a decent card to go along with it.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Geoff said:


> Creative Sound Blaster Z
> 
> I picked up a new gaming headset that uses optical instead of it's own built-in sound card, so I thought I'd get a decent card to go along with it.



I have Creative ZrX


----------



## The VCR King

I am just using my on-board audio now but I want to get a sound card later.


----------



## Geoff

Jamebonds1 said:


> I have Creative ZrX


Nice, the headset I bought has it's own mixer, so I just need a nice card to send optical audio out to the mixer, and I use that to control the volume, game/chat audio, and aux.


----------



## NVX_185

Thought I'd clean my case out, had been 2 years since I last did it. My hardware is 5 years old now, looking to upgrade it soon

Cleaning it up. Trusty old TP.






The rig, mid-cleaning. Making sure I show off the SSD 





Finished, side fan off because it's quite noisy





Aaand the desk setup.


----------



## spirit

Ah I used to have an ASUS P7P55D-E board. It was an awesome board. Got mine used on eBay for about 80 quid in 2012 when I bricked my Foxconn board. Happy days. 

I ran both boards with an i5 760 which was also an awesome CPU and very similar to your 750 but ran at a slightly higher stock clock (750 was 2.6GHz and 760 was 2.8GHz I think). I never overclocked my 760 though.

Your rig is looking nice and tidy! Looks like Socket 1156 has served you well! :good:


----------



## NikonGuy

I know you guys advised against it.. But so far so good! Running basic things like chrome and the cpu temp monitor, its staying at 6c, with my stock fan idleing it was between 13 and 17c, and went to above 25c doing chrome. :good:


----------



## spirit

Your CPU is running at 6C? That seems awfully low... what are you using to monitor the temps? I know sometimes with AMD systems the temperature programs are sometimes a bit unreliable and give very weird readings. It will be cool with a water cooling solution like yours, but probably not 6C at idle.


----------



## NikonGuy

spirit said:


> Your CPU is running at 6C? That seems awfully low... what are you using to monitor the temps? I know sometimes with AMD systems the temperature programs are sometimes a bit unreliable and give very weird readings. It will be cool with a water cooling solution like yours, but probably not 6C at idle.



Im using Core temp, CPUz, and HWmonitor. All at the same time btw. Now in chrome it's at 10c. Here is a screen shot.


----------



## spirit

NikonGuy said:


> Im using Core temp, CPUz, and HWmonitor. All at the same time btw. Now in chrome it's at 10c. Here is a screen shot.



Hmm have had odd readings from CoreTemp and HWMonitor before. I had an AMD system once and one of them (HWMonitor?) said my system was running at 127C. They might just be reading the sensors on the motherboard incorrectly. What does the BIOS say?

I like to use RealTemp but that only works on Intel. 

10C seems incredibly cool to me especially since you're using an all-in-one liquid cooling solution. Your cooler will be much better than the stock cooler, no doubt, but idling between 13 and 17C on the stock cooler seems very unlikely to me since most CPUs idle at about 40-50C on the stock cooler (and sometimes even higher!) 

Do any AMD users (perhaps those who are into overclocking?) have any good suggestions for accurate CPU temperature monitors for AMD CPUs?


----------



## NikonGuy

Bios also says between 8-and 15c depending on when I turned on / off the computer

EDIT: also when I put my hand in my computer, it used to feel kinda warm, it's pretty damn cool now..

Is it possible, I bought a VortexHDB  Hydro Dynamic Bearing fan to right away replace the stock fan that came with the watercooler. Could that be why it's cooling so well?

OK now it's saying 28c lol


----------



## spirit

28C seems much more like it. That's still very cool indeed but much more plausible than 10C which was probably your temperature monitors misreading the temperature sensors on your board.


----------



## NikonGuy

spirit said:


> 28C seems much more like it. That's still very cool indeed but much more plausible than 10C which was probably your temperature monitors misreading the temperature sensors on your board.



So when my other monitor ( ive been using CoreTemp just downloaded HWmonitor today lol ) was saying 45C when playing a game on overclock it was probably pushing 90 lol... Thus why it always shut off, it has been over heating. My computer has not shut off ever since I installed this new watercooler. So maybe the problem was the overheating lol..


----------



## spirit

^ Might well have helped, yes. 

I only have experience with Intel stock coolers but going by what a lot of AMD users have been saying, the AMD stock coolers are hopeless.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Yeah AMD stock coolers suck. I don't care for Intel's either, but they work I guess.


----------



## Darren

AMD FX temperatures at idle can be disregarded. They're never accurate and frequently read below room temperature, which isn't possible without some kind of chemical reaction taking place. Load temps seem to be accurate normally, but I just ignore the idle ones. My CPU is bouncing between 14 and 23 degrees Celsius, and room temperature is about 24 Celsius, so I know that's not right.


----------



## NikonGuy

voyagerfan99 said:


> Yeah AMD stock coolers suck. I don't care for Intel's either, but they work I guess.



Now I what will I do about that PSU I ordered last night...


----------



## voyagerfan99

NikonGuy said:


> Now I what will I do about that PSU I ordered last night...



What does a PSU have to do with coolers?


----------



## NikonGuy

voyagerfan99 said:


> What does a PSU have to do with coolers?



Nothing. I said that because I ordered a PSU because I was going to return this watercooler... But now the problem is fixed with the watercooler that I thought was useless, but now I already ordered the PSU lol. NOthing to do with cooling, but related to the same problem I had.


----------



## C4C

Darren said:


> AMD FX temperatures at idle can be disregarded. They're never accurate and frequently read below room temperature, which isn't possible without some kind of chemical reaction taking place. Load temps seem to be accurate normally, but I just ignore the idle ones. My CPU is bouncing between 14 and 23 degrees Celsius, and room temperature is about 24 Celsius, so I know that's not right.



Same with my Athlon X4 860K.. Reads anywhere from 10-25°C at idle..


----------



## NikonGuy

Well it shut off again... after running for about 6 hours. Longest it has in a while.


----------



## NVX_185

spirit said:


> Ah I used to have an ASUS P7P55D-E board. It was an awesome board. Got mine used on eBay for about 80 quid in 2012 when I bricked my Foxconn board. Happy days.
> 
> I ran both boards with an i5 760 which was also an awesome CPU and very similar to your 750 but ran at a slightly higher stock clock (750 was 2.6GHz and 760 was 2.8GHz I think). I never overclocked my 760 though.
> 
> Your rig is looking nice and tidy! Looks like Socket 1156 has served you well! :good:



Haha thanks. Yeah, it's the LE variant of the P7P55D boards. Now, the 4th generation CPUs have more than a 100% improvement over the first generation i5's and i7's, so a good time to upgrade I reckon.


----------



## Okedokey

NikonGuy said:


> Im using Core temp, CPUz, and HWmonitor. All at the same time btw. Now in chrome it's at 10c. Here is a screen shot.



Unless its minus degrees ambient, this is wrong.




NikonGuy said:


> Well it shut off again... after running for about 6 hours. Longest it has in a while.



You're going to kill it if it keeps doing this.  I am still thinking you have a mechanically damaged 24 pin motherboard connector or a faulty psu.  Can you try another PSU?


----------



## Okedokey




----------



## C4C

Fancy SLI Oke... I'm a little jealous... What kind of numbers are you getting while gaming?


----------



## Okedokey

BF4, 145% resolution (essentially 4K) ultra settings im getting 80FPS.


----------



## 87dtna

How do you get 145% resolution?


----------



## Geoff

Okedokey said:


> BF4, 145% resolution (essentially 4K) ultra settings im getting 80FPS.


What do you mean 145% resolution?  I've never seen resolution options in a game measured in percentages.


----------



## 87dtna

I've also never seen a monitor able to run higher than it's max resolution lol.

3440x1440 is certainly a high resolution, but it's no where near 4k.  3440x1440 is 4.95 million pixels, 4k is 8.3 million pixels....thats almost double.  Though, 145% would make it 7.2 million pixels, but again how does one run higher than max resolution?

Impressive PC none the less, not taking away from that...but just fairly intrigued and skeptical of how one would run 145% max resolution.


----------



## Aastii

145% downscaled as a form of AA.

On Nvidia (idk about AMD) you can force the card to process at a higher resolution, but display a lower resolution, which will improve image sharpness


----------



## NikonGuy

I know.. I'm still trying shit out on this damn computer, it is not shutting off nearly as much but it still does, it's pissing me off. I did not add new thermal paste to the cpu as it still had it on there. When gaming max settings the temps didnt go above 46C, after that it had shut off. Possibly still overheating and my monitor is not telling the truth? I'm thinking because it's shutting off so much less that it was over heating and I need to add more thermal paste...?


----------



## Darren

Are those two white fans RAM coolers? I've seen something like that once before.

Aastii, I know some games have a form of supersampling like this. Guild Wars 2 has it and it works on AMD cards, but kills performance for obvious reasons.


----------



## Okedokey

87dtna said:


> How do you get 145% resolution?





Geoff said:


> What do you mean 145% resolution?  I've never seen resolution options in a game measured in percentages.





87dtna said:


> I've also never seen a monitor able to run higher than it's max resolution lol.
> 
> 3440x1440 is certainly a high resolution, but it's no where near 4k.  3440x1440 is 4.95 million pixels, 4k is 8.3 million pixels....thats almost double.  Though, 145% would make it 7.2 million pixels, but again how does one run higher than max resolution?
> 
> Impressive PC none the less, not taking away from that...but just fairly intrigued and skeptical of how one would run 145% max resolution.



Not my picture below









Darren said:


> Are those two white fans RAM coolers? I've seen something like that once before.




Yes.  At 2666MHz and 1.65V they heat up nicely.


----------



## Darren

Rebuilt my system and dusted it for my guide. Managed to do all of my cable management using one zip ties. It's in the drive cage to hold the GPU cables back. 

Also ripped out all the black rubber grommets. They instantly covered my hands in what looked like soot. They were just disintegrating. Still looks good and clean without them.



DSCN0805




DSCN0872 



DSCN0884



DSCN0885 



DSCN0898 



DSCN0900 



DSCN0905


----------



## Okedokey

Looks great mate!


----------



## Darren

Thanks! My system has seen some progress over the past few years.

Each successive picture has varying upgrades throughout. Addition of RAM, different CPU (955 to 8320), GPU's (5770, 7850, 7970). Interesting to see how much it changes in just a little over 3 years. 

This was in my Challenger after at least 2 attempts at cable management. I'm afraid to go digging for an older picture as it would look like a snake nest.



1001185p by [email protected], on Flickr

First attempt with the Phantom.



16813_2610611719976_297378270_n by [email protected], on Flickr

And now.



DSCN0898 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## ninjabubbles3

Looks really nice! 

Only suggestion is maybe try routing the PCIe power from the holes instead of the ODD bay.

Also, where are the HD audio and front panel connectors?


----------



## Darren

The way those cables fit in there I think it actually looks better coming from the cage rather than out one hole then making a big loop to turn around and plug in. I had it the other way before and like the way it looks better now.

Funny you mention those connectors. They're all there. The front panel connectors all come from the left of those two small holes down there, the cables are black and thin so pretty much invisible. The front audio connector is actually run through a hole behind the PSU that is just wide enough for it to fit through then run across the top of the PSU and in to the header. The hole is along the vertical edge of the PSU. Can kinda see here, in the upper right corner of it.


DSCN0899 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Okedokey

Run the PCIe cables down in between the heatsink and pcb and then through the opening behind the motherboard.  Also, connect the case door fan directly on to the motherboard header near the bottom of the mobo (should be one there).  Again, take the SATA cables and power from the DVD up and directly into the back tray and route the 24 pin through the back tray.


----------



## Darren

Okedokey said:


> Run the PCIe cables down in between the heatsink and pcb and then through the opening behind the motherboard.  Also, connect the case door fan directly on to the motherboard header near the bottom of the mobo (should be one there).  Again, take the SATA cables and power from the DVD up and directly into the back tray and route the 24 pin through the back tray.



I'm really confused by your first sentence. PCB and heatsink of what? 

The Phantom has a built in fan controller, which is what the side fan is connected to.

Also not sure what you mean by the last one either. The SATA cables go through the side of the cage and then down behind the tray. Are you saying take them up to the top cutout that's noticeable in the last picture I posted, underneath the fan? SATA cable is too short for that, it just BARELY reaches where it is now.


----------



## Okedokey




----------



## ninjabubbles3

Wow, NZXT thinks of everything!


----------



## Geoff

Darren said:


> The way those cables fit in there I think it actually looks better coming from the cage rather than out one hole then making a big loop to turn around and plug in. I had it the other way before and like the way it looks better now.
> 
> Funny you mention those connectors. They're all there. The front panel connectors all come from the left of those two small holes down there, the cables are black and thin so pretty much invisible. The front audio connector is actually run through a hole behind the PSU that is just wide enough for it to fit through then run across the top of the PSU and in to the header. The hole is along the vertical edge of the PSU. Can kinda see here, in the upper right corner of it.
> 
> 
> DSCN0899 by [email protected], on Flickr


Really liking the white case!


----------



## Okedokey

Agreed, reminds me of my old Corsair 600T.

Darren, you need these:






http://www.corsair.com/en/professional-individually-sleeved-dc-cable-kit-type-3-generation-2-white

You'll have to resolder them though.... pitty its not modular.


----------



## Geoff

Okedokey said:


> Agreed, reminds me of my old Corsair 600T.
> 
> Darren, you need these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en/professional-individually-sleeved-dc-cable-kit-type-3-generation-2-white
> 
> You'll have to resolder them though.... pitty its not modular.


Those would awesome with a case like that.

Both of you are making me want to get a new case now.


----------



## 87dtna

I don't see the need for white cables.  I like the contrast of black/white, with white cables it would be to much white IMO.  The only thing I'd change is to get rid of the orange sata cable and change it to a black one.


----------



## ninjabubbles3

Okedokey said:


> Agreed, reminds me of my old Corsair 600T.
> 
> Darren, you need these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en/professional-individually-sleeved-dc-cable-kit-type-3-generation-2-white
> 
> You'll have to resolder them though.... pitty its not modular.



After I get my new case, I'm thinking of getting those in red, gonna look really nice with the black and red, as well the PSU shroud of the H440. Other option is to just get cable extensions


----------



## NikonGuy

Geoff said:


> Those would awesome with a case like that.
> 
> Both of you are making me want to get a new case now.



Ill take your old one!


----------



## Darren

I definitely wouldn't mind some white cables. I'd probably new a whole new PSU though. I might go back and do some adjustments at some point. I could probably get the ODD cables moved and might try something different with the GPU cables.

Also, ya'll are picky.


----------



## just a noob

You could just sleeve the psu you have


----------



## Darren

just a noob said:


> You could just sleeve the psu you have



True. I might. Didn't you mention doing a guide for that?


----------



## just a noob

Darren said:


> True. I might. Didn't you mention doing a guide for that?



Yes, I mainly just need to get around to actually doing it, and figuring out where all of my supplies went to


----------



## 87dtna

New build with a Z97 and I7 4770k, and I picked up a refurb H80i when newegg was having a 25% off promo code so I paid $52.50 shipped for it and it came in a sealed package (looked bnib to me).

Awaiting the EVGA gtx780 thats in the mail, right now just popped in my old gts250.  Will snap another pick once the 780 is in there


----------



## Geoff

87dtna said:


> New build with a Z97 and I7 4770k, and I picked up a refurb H80i when newegg was having a 25% off promo code so I paid $52.50 shipped for it and it came in a sealed package (looked bnib to me).
> 
> Awaiting the EVGA gtx780 thats in the mail, right now just popped in my old gts250.  Will snap another pick once the 780 is in there


What case is that?  Looks like a pretty tight fit with the water cooler.


----------



## 87dtna

Rosewill Challenger black-

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147153

It is a small/tight case, but quite decent for the price.

The 280x that I had actually went a bit into those 3.5'' drive bays!  But the cooler extended an inch past the PCB thats why.  I know the 780 is going to be tight too, but not that tight.

I've been thinking about changing the case out for awhile now but can't decide on what I want.  Been thinking of this one-

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811353010

I like the docking station, and I like the buttons on the top because my PC sits on the floor.  It also has a black/red theme so it goes with everything else too.  Plus it has removeable HDD cages since i don't use them anyway.


----------



## 87dtna

780 finally arrived.  Lighting isn't very good, will try to get a pic later with better lighting.


----------



## Darren

I always did like my Challenger. For 50 bucks (frequently 40) it's a great case. Yours looks better than mine ever did though.


----------



## Okedokey

I got red sleeved cables for my PSU, should look good.


----------



## Harry Potter




----------



## Geoff

I have the same keyboard, love it.


----------



## Harry Potter

I love mine too.  Best keyboard I have ever bought.


----------



## The VCR King

I have a Logitech K350. I like it because it came with a unifying mouse (M510) and it has programmable app launch keys on the top row. It's pretty cool.


----------



## C4C

The VCR King said:


> I have a Logitech K350. I like it because it came with a unifying mouse (M510) and it has programmable app launch keys on the top row. It's pretty cool.



I have that same mouse! But it's paired with an MK710 keyboard..

I'll post pictures of my build when I get my GPU back from Sapphire


----------



## G25r8cer

Crappy picture but here's my new antec eleven hundred v2 case



 

Buying some new fans and a splitter for the front soon. My CM R4's are making some noise


----------



## spirit

Blue and black with a hint of red? 





Better photos coming soon (hopefully!)


----------



## z3r0

Both of my puters are located on opposite sides of the house, facing windows so I can absentmindedly stare out into the forest if need be. :good:


----------



## Ethan3.14159

I've pretty much finished my black and white theme setup


----------



## voyagerfan99

So very nice and clean. High praise from me Ethan :good:


----------



## ninjabubbles3

Damn dude,  super smexy. Would you recommend the H440?


----------



## Ethan3.14159

voyagerfan99 said:


> So very nice and clean. High praise from me Ethan :good:


Thanks!  Really appreciate it.



ninjabubbles3 said:


> Damn dude,  super smexy. Would you recommend the H440?


Thanks. If it were my money I definitely wouldn't buy the H440 again. I bought it based on a good video review. My old Fractal Define R4 was so much easier to work with. For example, adding cables to my modular PSU is a nightmare because the PSU shroud isn't removable. So adding new parts is something I really dread with this case. The HDD tray mounting is awful as well. I'd never ship this case with a build inside it.

The build looks clean from the outside, but behind the PSU shroud is a nest of cables because there's nowhere to manage them. 

My last complaint is that it's much louder than my old Define R4. In summary I hate working in the H440, but it is pretty. I hope that rant answers your question..


----------



## ninjabubbles3

Hmm,  i always heard that the PsU shroud was removable. Maybe ill get the S340 or something by Phanteks then


----------



## Geoff

It looks awesome Ethan!


----------



## PCunicorn

The red LED on the motherboard looks out of place, though there's not much you can do about that. The red escape key kind of compliments it and makes it stand out a little less.


----------



## PurpleSnow

*Green Haffer*

Not much but it works for me










just when i started building






and just something i saw at a lan a few years ago just had to share


----------



## Darren

Not green enough for me.


----------



## PurpleSnow

Darren said:


> Not green enough for me.



What more would you change....


----------



## Jiniix

obviously paint the PSU and GPU green, then strap some more LEDs on that sucka


----------



## Geoff

PurpleSnow said:


> What more would you change....


I think he was being sarcastic


----------



## Darren

PurpleSnow said:


> What more would you change....



Plant a tree in it then we'll talk.

Geoff is right. 

Looks really good, I'm impressed how much of it is modded from what you started with.


----------



## Agent Smith

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/c6/5f/56/c65f5619f255628dc8a83582609dc67b.jpg


----------



## spirit

Intel NUC mini PC on the back of my brother's monitor! 





Has a 5th gen i3, 8GB RAM and my old 128GB Vertex 4. Very snappy little PC and so much smaller and faster than the old Core 2 Quad dinosaur he had before!


----------



## Darren

It's teeny!


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> Intel NUC mini PC on the back of my brother's monitor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has a 5th gen i3, 8GB RAM and my old 128GB Vertex 4. Very snappy little PC and so much smaller and faster than the old Core 2 Quad dinosaur he had before!


Made his own all-in-one I see


----------



## spirit

Geoff said:


> Made his own all-in-one I see



Indeed! 

We bought the Intel NUC as a barebones unit and added the RAM and SSD ourselves which was very easy to do. Great little PC!


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> Intel NUC mini PC on the back of my brother's monitor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has a 5th gen i3, 8GB RAM and my old 128GB Vertex 4. Very snappy little PC and so much smaller and faster than the old Core 2 Quad dinosaur he had before!



Funny, I just received mine as well!


----------



## The VCR King

spirit said:


> Indeed!
> 
> We bought the Intel NUC as a barebones unit and added the RAM and SSD ourselves which was very easy to do. Great little PC!



But is it good for running games or doing CPU-intensive things?


----------



## C4C

The VCR King said:


> But is it good for running games or doing CPU-intensive things?



It's an i3... Most likely not considering it wouldn't be able to be overclocked and is probably running a very low clock speed..


----------



## spirit

The VCR King said:


> But is it good for running games or doing CPU-intensive things?



It's literally a laptop with this 5th gen i3 in it. The CPU performance isn't bad but it won't be so good for games because there's no dedicated GPU. But all my brother does is watch videos and go on Facebook so it is plenty fast enough for him!


----------



## Shane

Not a great photo i know,Mobile phone camera. 

Just replaced my 670 with the new 970. 







Also ive moved my sound card (not shown in pic) to the top Pci-e x1 slot above the Graphics card so my Graphics card runs at its full x16 bandwidth,Reason i had it there in the first place,The sound cards metal case touched the back of my old GTX 670s PCB. 

Not got that issue now though as this new card has a backplate.


----------



## PurpleSnow

Darren said:


> Plant a tree in it then we'll talk.
> 
> Geoff is right.
> 
> Looks really good, I'm impressed how much of it is modded from what you started with.



thank you very much. I was thinking for next maybe build a wall mount but im still deciding on that, either this one or the HTPC


----------



## ghost

Shane said:


> Not a great photo i know,Mobile phone camera.



Nice and tidy!


----------



## tylerjrb

Nearly done, just waiting for h110i gt which could be a month or so due to delays. Also quality isnt the greatest, camera isnt the best.  





Looks really nice and tidy shane. curious as to why you have the cooler sideways though, distance between GPU maybe?


----------



## ninjabubbles3

tylerjrb said:


> Nearly done, just waiting for h110i gt which could be a month or so due to delays. Also quality isnt the greatest, camera isnt the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks really nice and tidy shane. curious as to why you have the cooler sideways though, distance between GPU maybe?



Why you gotta show us up


----------



## Darren

ninjabubbles3 said:


> Why you gotta show us up



Wouldn't you if you had a machine like that? 

I remember when I started here I was downright embarassed to post pictures of my machine due to a cheap case and my atrocious cable management skills. This was after I think 3 attempts at management.



1001185p by [email protected], on Flickr 


Now we're here with several upgrades in between.



DSCN0898 by [email protected], on Flickr

Despite performance not being directly affected, if you're passionate about the hobby beyond just having a computer that can play games, a quality case is a very good investment. Even this case is under 100 dollars now I think. The Challenger in the first picture was 40-50. Still a solid case though, just not the best for aesthetics.


----------



## tylerjrb

Really nice darren! Loving that white case really clean. I used to have a white 500r before but went for the 750D. I still really like white cases i think they look more crisp and cleaner and seperate things better over black ones.

I was quite bad at cable management on my first case and it didnt really have that much room. I actually bent the door trying to force it on lol. Have learnt since then and tried to remove as much clutter as possible.

I also agree it becomes more than just something to play games on, regardless of price or components it becomes a passion and you take care of it .


----------



## Darren

Thanks! Apart from the red RAM my computer is actually color coded. Unintentionally even since that case came a year after I started off with the board that is blue and black and the blue RAM wasn't selected at all for the color. It just kind of all fell into place. 

I agree about the white, makes a nice contrast with your components and has an almost "sterile" look to it. Also makes dust much less visible since it's the same color. I do wish I had a watercooler for aesthetic reasons mainly as the big ol' 212 in the middle is a bit off putting in my opinion. I probably could go back in there and clean up a couple things but I lack motivation.

You've got a Red and Black case and I seem to be the opposite with Blue and White.


----------



## ninjabubbles3

Maybe a couple red LED fans would help reinforce my red/black theme. Motherboard is mostly black, with red heatsinks, unfortunately, the heatsinks are really small and I only have 1 stick of RAM, so it doesn't match. Also, my GPU is black and silver, and my wifi card is the ugliest shade of green imaginable. Plus you got my big ol' CM Hyper 212.

SIGH...


----------



## Darren

ninjabubbles3 said:


> Maybe a couple red LED fans would help reinforce my red/black theme. Motherboard is mostly black, with red heatsinks, unfortunately, the heatsinks are really small and I only have 1 stick of RAM, so it doesn't match. Also, my GPU is black and silver, and my wifi card is the ugliest shade of green imaginable. Plus you got my big ol' CM Hyper 212.
> 
> SIGH...



Once you're able to get a job I'd expect your computer will shape up nicely. I started with a pretty basic 500 dollar machine back in the day before I had a job and once I got employed my money kept making its way into my computer.  I've had some sort of upgrade every year for the past 3-4.


----------



## The VCR King

An imgur album of my gaming PC (in signature). Kinda dusty but i'll clean it soon.
http://imgur.com/a/CXZms


----------



## voyagerfan99

That's disgustingly dusty. You should be ashamed.

And you need cable management.


----------



## tremmor

Not as dirty as these computers. http://www.tomshardware.com/picturestory/565-dusty-pc-clogged-fan-dirty-power-supply.html


----------



## beers

Darren said:


> Now we're here with several upgrades in between..



Looking pretty slick sir 



The VCR King said:


> An imgur album of my gaming PC (in signature). Kinda dusty but i'll clean it soon.
> http://imgur.com/a/CXZms


No wonder you're afraid of going into that thing lol.


----------



## The VCR King

beers said:


> Looking pretty slick sir
> 
> 
> No wonder you're afraid of going into that thing lol.



Honestly early that is actually part of the reason. I'm afraid I might mess up a cable or something.


----------



## beers

The VCR King said:


> Honestly early that is actually part of the reason. I'm afraid I might mess up a cable or something.



At that point you're better off re-doing everything and cleaning each piece as you go.


----------



## The VCR King

tremmor said:


> Not as dirty as these computers. http://www.tomshardware.com/picturestory/565-dusty-pc-clogged-fan-dirty-power-supply.html



I used compressed air and got rid of most of it. I'll need to remove the CPU heatsink to clean it but I'm afraid to damage the processor when removing the fan.


----------



## beers

Here's a pretty horrible picture of transplanting the 290 into the HTPC to play pCars


----------



## Darren

If you flip the fan of the 212 180 degrees you could hide that god awful yellow tag underneath the cooler. I did that with mine. That 290 looks shorter than my 7970, which surprises me. I'm digging the color scheme.


----------



## brusurf

This is an old computer build I did in 2012. This was my first and only computer build that I completed. And this was a very low budget build and by low-budget, I mean really low budget (lol). My tech skills was non-existant prior to this build and some of the experts here might find this boring but after reading about other people’s builds it inspired me to give it a try as well. I’m glad I did because I learned a lot from building my own computer. I only use my computer for average use, no gaming or overclocking. 
First I’ll start by describing an old computer that I had and it was really old. I had an old Dell Dimension 3000 desktop (2004), mATX form factor, Pentium 4 Hyper-thread (single core), 256 mb RAM (upgraded to 2 GB RAM years later). When I bought this setup from Dell in 2004 I paid $550, at the time the price structure to upgrade to 1 GB RAM was an additional $150, which I had declined and glad I declined because years later the price of 
RAM came way down so that is when I upgraded later to 2 GB RAM, the prices back then was outrageous. Watching a 5 minute you tube video on this old computer would take 45 minutes with all the buffering and reloads. And the CPU on that old computer would over heat when watching videos and the fan sounded like an airplane about to take off. And that old computer would always freeze which required hard shut downs and reboots. With all those problems I decided to take the leap and build my own computer which was in 2012.
I digress and back to the topic at hand. For my build these are my components that I installed in that old Dell mATX form factor case (yes to save money I decided to reuse the old case, but later decided to buy a new case which I’ll describe later);

1) Intel mATX socket 1155 MOBO, BOXHD61SA (supports Celeron, Pentium, Core i3, Core i5, and Core i7), $58 from Newegg
2) CPU-Intel Sandy Bridge Celeron dual-core processor, $51 from Newegg (I went with this economical CPU in the event I would not be able to get my system to boot and possibly scrap my project. Now that I know it works I’ll later upgrade to Core i5 quad-core. Update on this is that I got a Core i5 2500 K.
3) Kingston 4 GB RAM HyperX Blue, $20 from Frys (now that I know it works I’m planning to max out at 8 GB later). Update on this is I now have 8 GB RAM.
4) No video card, I’m just using the integrated graphics installed on the MOBO.

Initially, my plan was to use all of the remaining old parts. For instance, I’m using the old power supply unit (PSU), however, the old PSU had a 20 pin connector and the new MOBO has a 24 pin header so I had to get an appropriate adapter for that. The problem came when I intended to use the old IDE hard drive & old IDE CD ROM drive (using IDE to SATA converters, $10 each from Geeks.com, sadly this company no longer is available). Whenever I booted up I would get this message;

“Intel (R) Boot Agent GE v1.3.65 IBA GE Slot 00C8v1365 PXE 2.1 Build 089 Copyright © 1997-2010. Intel Corporation.
PXE-E61: Media test failure, check cable
PXE-MOF: Exiting Intel Boot Agent.
Reboot and select proper Boot device or insert Boot Media in selected boot device and press a key.”

I was baffled upon getting this error message. I tried everything and every which way. I switched the jumpers on my IDE hard drive trying all different combinations (ie., master, slave, cable select, etc). I went into my bios and thought I assigned boot device priority giving my optical drive primary status over my hard drive. In my system setup this was the order;
1) Optical Drives
2) Removable Drives
3) Hard Disk Drives
4) Networks

This is where I got hung up until I decided to try getting a SATA hard drive (WD 80 GB, $24 refurbished) & a SATA DVD/CD rewrite ($15 new from NewEgg). This was the fix and apparently my MOBO didn’t recognize the old IDE devices because after installing the new SATA devices my BIOS now displayed these options;

Please select Boot Device:
IBA GE Slot 00c8 v 1365 PXE 2.1
P1: WDC WD 800JD-75LSA0
P0: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH 22NS90

So I simply chose to boot up from my DVD drive and Eureka it worked. I’m running Ubuntu/Linux for now. Windows 7 is on my wish list for later. Update on this is that I eventually installed Windows 7, and later upgraded to Windows 8. 
I also decided to go with a new case. It’s a Raidmax Super Hurricane ATX mid tower for $43.


----------



## brusurf




----------



## C4C

That's quite the wait for an upgrade haha

I'm digging the blue on that case.. How's the cable management in it? 

Also, I'd recommend getting a bigger (and nicer) power supply if you get a graphics card.. It'll save you build from going *boom*


----------



## brusurf

Thanks for the advice about a bigger power supply to go with a graphics card. But I'm done spending money on this build, I hope (lol).

It sure was a long wait for me for an upgrade (ha-ha). My cable management is not good, it sucks actually (lol). My case does not have the extra panel in the back to route cables. I'm embarrassed to post a pic of my cable management seeing how nice previous posters builds look. 

BTW the LED lights on the front of my case pulses between blue/purple when it is in stand-by mode and remains solid blue when in use.


----------



## brusurf

Nice build. Do you intend to make any other upgrades, liquid cooler maybe?




beers said:


> Here's a pretty horrible picture of transplanting the 290 into the HTPC to play pCars


----------



## beers

brusurf said:


> Nice build. Do you intend to make any other upgrades, liquid cooler maybe?



Thanks, but nah probably not since it's 'just' the HTPC/Sim-Racing rig.  I've kind of gone backwards from AIO coolers to air.  Maybe a custom loop for the main PC when I get bored or have some extra cash although that seems to be being sucked into network/SAN gear these days


----------



## Boomer

Ethan3.14159 said:


> I've pretty much finished my black and white theme setup



Love this setup!


----------



## Boomer

This is my newest setup/rig. Specs are all in my sig 





Updated Desk Shot II by Jim Boomer, on Flickr



IMG_20150525_141909 by Jim Boomer, on Flickr



Sabertooth Tower (4 of 4) by Jim Boomer, on Flickr



Sabertooth Tower (1 of 4) by Jim Boomer, on Flickr



Sabertooth Tower (3 of 4) by Jim Boomer, on Flickr



Sabertooth Tower (2 of 4) by Jim Boomer, on Flickr


----------



## beers

Sweet rig  

I must have OCD because having a monitor mismatch like that all day would drive me insane


----------



## Boomer

beers said:


> Sweet rig
> 
> I must have OCD because having a monitor mismatch like that all day would drive me insane



Oh, I would love to have the excuse to buy another 4k monitor!!! But I am going to wait a little longer before I get one as I still do like having a 1440p monitor too.

I also don't like the way Windows 8.1 scales between the 2 different DPI monitors. Can't wait will Windows 10.


----------



## Geoff

Awesome setup!


----------



## Shane

Yeah,very nice and tidy!


----------



## spirit

Nice setup! I'm liking the D610 with the 85mm f/1.4G on your desk btw! I fully approve! 

I just followed you on Flickr, by the way. Nice pics!



beers said:


> Sweet rig
> 
> I must have OCD because having a monitor mismatch like that all day would drive me insane



I have a 24" Iiyama ProLite T2451MTS (1920x1080) and a 22" HP w2207h (1680x1050). They're on a stand similar to one posted in the setup above but the HP sits higher up. Different makes, sizes, resolutions and heights, you'd go nuts about that!


----------



## Jiniix

I'm with Beers on this one. I call it Internet-OCD.
My life became complete when I upgraded from 17" 1280x1024 and 21" 1680x1050 to 2x1080p 24"


----------



## just a noob

The mess that is the other half of my case


----------



## The VCR King

just a noob said:


> The mess that is the other half of my case



How old is that? Those top case fans and cables look like theyre straight out of 1990...


----------



## 87dtna

Looks pretty new to me actually, within the last 2-5 years anyway.  Those are custom sleeved cables, they're just dusty.


----------



## just a noob

4 years old by now? The top fans are Gentle Typhoons painted with Tamiya desert tan. The cables are sleeved with MDPC-X sleeve. Here's the other side:


----------



## 87dtna

Upgraded my dad's PC for fathers day.  The only thing he uses it for is internet browsing, so it has virtually no programs installed just win7 x64 ultimate OS.

G3258 CPU at 4.2ghz 1.16v
Gigabyte Z87m-D3H motherboard
2x2gb ddr3-1866 ram
Corsair force GT 120gb SSD
Crucial M4 SSD as backup drive (copied the OS image on it, then sits there unplugged)
Antec 400w PSU

CPU only hits 65c running prime95 (it's the stock cooler from my I7 with the copper core), everything opens instantly on this PC and it boots in 7 seconds shuts down in 4 seconds lol.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Yeah my computer is super boring but it gets stuffed into a corner so I definitely didn't focus on aesthetics.


----------



## Okedokey

Motoxrdude said:


> Yeah my computer is super boring but it gets stuffed into a corner so I definitely didn't focus on aesthetics.



Where is your SLI bridge and SSDs?


----------



## Motoxrdude

Yeah I didn't have the bridge installed in the picture, but the other SSD is mounted on the wall towards the front of the case by the 24pin power connector on the motherboard.


----------



## Okedokey

Ah k


----------



## Jiniix

Not technically mine anymore. I built it with some of my own and a mutual friends spare parts. Only thing bought new is the GPU 
Here's my friends new gaming PC:







AMD FX-8320 (Coolermaster Hyper 212 EVO with Fractal Design Silent R1 pressure fan)
Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3P
Kingston HyperX Fury 2x4GB 1866MHz
ASUS AMD R9 290 4GB DC2OC
Samsung 840 EVO 120GB
WD Green 1TB
Standard ODD with LightScribe 
Corsair HX650W Gold Modular 
Fractal Design Define R2 with non-standard fans
It's really really quiet, and max temps after 24 hours of simultaneous CPU and GPU stress testing are 43C/110F and 50C/122F.
Both front fans are running in a static 12v -> 7v (1400 and 1200RPM) while exhaust and CPU fan are automatic between 600-1200RPM.
Pair that with the PSU as exhaust (I estimate ~600-1200RPM as well), this case has near-perfect air pressure 

Despite what my main build shows (see signature), I'm a bit of an AMD fanboy*. Being able to build this system and 'prove' that AMD is not made of lava was really great.
*logic/common sense/performance > fanboyism


----------



## NVX_185

^ Very clean build mate, and good to see LightScribe burners still kicking it!


----------



## Jiniix

NVX_185 said:


> ^ Very clean build mate, and good to see LightScribe burners still kicking it!


I've had multiple LightScribe burners, tho I've never actually used it, but thanks!


----------



## spirit

Built a computer for my computer science teacher. First time I've used the Zalman Z11, pretty impressed with the case for the money!

Spec: ASUS M5A97 Rev 2.0, AMD FX-8150, 8GB (2x4) Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz (going 16GB soon), Samsung 850 EVO 250GB, couple of HDDs (320GB? Not sure), ATI HD 5670 1GB (probably upgrading to something like used 560 Ti soon), Corsair CX430M, Zalman Z11 Plus

What was quite nice was that he bought most of the parts off students and people in the IT dept at school and we taught him how to build it. Some of the parts (eg one of the fans in the top of the case, the GPU and HDDs) were from his old PC. It was a really nice student-teacher project.

He had some issues with BSODs and random freezes which I traced down to the RAM being CAS-9 but the board being set up in CAS-7. RAM is usually the first thing I look at when somebody says they're having lots of blue screens. I went into the BIOS and set the timings to 9-9-9-24 and the speed to DDR3-1600 and away it went, no issues. I remember having this exact problem years ago and it was Strangehold who helped me sort it out, so thanks to you I've helped my teacher out too! :good:

I felt that I did a decent job with the cable management but it probably could have been tidier at the bottom of the case near the PSU. Anyway, he's happy with it and it works with no blue screens now! :good:

(Note, it is pictured below with 2x2GB Kingston Hyper-X DIMMs, but it now has 2x4GB Corsair Vengeance DIMMs and will soon have another pair of those 4GB DIMMs).


----------



## Geoff

Nice looking build Jason!  I plan on building a new rig when Skylake comes out.


----------



## spirit

Geoff said:


> Nice looking build Jason!  I plan on building a new rig when Skylake comes out.



Cheers. He's happy with it and was very grateful for my help in building it and sorting it out when he was experiencing BSODs!  He learned a lot from me, just like I have from him! :good:


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> Cheers. He's happy with it and was very grateful for my help in building it and sorting it out when he was experiencing BSODs!  He learned a lot from me, just like I have from him! :good:


Did he give you anything for building it, or was it just something you did for the fun of it?


----------



## spirit

Geoff said:


> Did he give you anything for building it, or was it just something you did for the fun of it?



Just something for fun. I didn't build all of it, quite a few people in the department helped with the build and obviously he bought the parts off people who were selling them to him.


----------



## WhoX

A PC I built this weekend for my son's birthday.


----------



## jevery

Nice job. Tidy with the cables. Is the CPU fan pointed toward the rear or the front?


----------



## WhoX

jevery said:


> Nice job. Tidy with the cables. Is the CPU fan pointed toward the rear or the front?



Towards the rear. 

I've tested a lot of fan builds and found that the most efficient air flow is when the CPU heat sink fan is facing the rear. I've seen a trend though with some builds having the fan face inward. But that only creates a stagnate, rotating circle of air in the CPU case when cool air comes in from the front and meets hot air being blown towards the front away from the CPU heat sink.


----------



## Darren

I always was under the impression pushing air across the cooler was better than trying to pull it through. The cooler itself would restrict the airflow a bit with the fan pulling it and having that exhaust fan where it is would help pull the hot air coming off the cooler that's being pushed through if you put the fan on the other side. Probably makes a minimal difference, but I'd do it differently.

If you mounted the hard drives the other way around you could probably have the data and power cables for the HDD's a bit better hidden. 

Not trying to nitpick, just a couple things I noticed. Overall looks very clean. I like the dark aesthetic with flecks of red in places. :good:


----------



## WhoX

Darren said:


> I always was under the impression pushing air across the cooler was better than trying to pull it through. The cooler itself would restrict the airflow a bit with the fan pulling it and having that exhaust fan where it is would help pull the hot air coming off the cooler that's being pushed through if you put the fan on the other side. Probably makes a minimal difference, but I'd do it differently.



The push and pull methods are both good methods. If the rear case fan was farther away from the CPU fan then I would have used the push method. But, because the rear case fan is so close to the CPU fan I decided to take advantage of that and use the pull method. In principle it's a double pull method that is expelling the hot air out of the case at a very efficient rate.



Darren said:


> If you mounted the hard drives the other way around you could probably have the data and power cables for the HDD's a bit better hidden.



True. After doing it the same way for so long I guess it's become an unconscious habit. 



Darren said:


> Overall looks very clean. I like the dark aesthetic with flecks of red in places.



Thanks!


----------



## Shane

Looks great WhoX


----------



## NVX_185

Latest build! Fractal case was a pleasure to work in, and this thing is *dead* silent, not even kidding. I came from the NZXT Tempest Evo case (6 case fans, no controller!) so this is like heaven atm


----------



## 87dtna

Very nice


----------



## WhoX

Good looking machine.


----------



## Calin

I know it's a massive mess but I'll get a case soon


----------



## WhoX

Calin said:


> I know it's a massive mess but I'll get a case soon



Wtf?


----------



## 87dtna

^lol


----------



## jevery

I'm guessing you're doing some naked benching. I've seen 87 do that too.


----------



## tylerjrb

Calin said:


> I know it's a massive mess but I'll get a case soon



Needs a good clean aswell  :good:


----------



## Calin

tylerjrb said:


> Needs a good clean aswell  :good:



Yep will clean it later.

Also guys, I know it looks bad but like I said, I'll get a case soon


----------



## Geoff

Calin said:


> Yep will clean it later.
> 
> Also guys, I know it looks bad but like I said, I'll get a case soon


So you can afford a GTX 980 but not a $100 case?  There is so much wrong with that if you aren't doing it for temporary benching.


----------



## salvage-this

All that water cooling is probably an extra $300 as well.  Might not need 3 radiators if you added fans to them 

I would love to see this build cleaned up.


----------



## porterjw

NVX_185 said:


> Latest build! Fractal case was a pleasure to work in, and this thing is *dead* silent, not even kidding. I came from the NZXT Tempest Evo case (6 case fans, no controller!) so this is like heaven atm



FD cases are insanely sexy. I love my R4, absolute pleasure to build inside.


----------



## Calin

Geoff said:


> So you can afford a GTX 980 but not a $100 case?  There is so much wrong with that if you aren't doing it for temporary benching.



That's the Ti not the standard 980 lol

@salvage-this well, I will buy the rest of the fans later


----------



## Geoff

Calin said:


> That's the Ti not the standard 980 lol
> 
> @salvage-this well, I will buy the rest of the fans later


So you can afford a 980 Ti but not a case?


----------



## Jiniix

imsati said:


> FD cases are insanely sexy. I love my R4, absolute pleasure to build inside.


Agree 100%
I've used them almost exclusively since Define R2, and I've literally never been disappointed by any of their cases, especially when compared to the price.
and as a danish person, that's really hard to say about a swedish company!


----------



## Calin

Cleaned it up a bit, still a mess though


----------



## Geoff

You really need a case.  And a better camera.


----------



## jevery

Kind of fascinating really. A young enthusiast assembling complex parts on the outskirts of Transylvania. No telling what might come out of his workshop as his knowledge grows. Seriously, at 13 I was lucky to get the chain back on the sprockets of my bike.


----------



## Geoff

jevery said:


> Kind of fascinating really. A young enthusiast assembling complex parts on the outskirts of Transylvania. No telling what might come out of his workshop as his knowledge grows. Seriously, at 13 I was lucky to get the chain back on the sprockets of my bike.


With the internet and YouTube, it's much easier to learn new things now.


----------



## Calin

Geoff said:


> With the internet and YouTube, it's much easier to learn new things now.



Exactly. What's so hard about connecting some tubing??


----------



## PCunicorn

How did you afford a 980 Ti, Calin? Parents help out?


----------



## voyagerfan99

PCunicorn said:


> How did you afford a 980 Ti, Calin? Parents help out?



That's what I wonder. That's a $680 card. I never had that kind of money at that age.


----------



## Calin

I've been saving money for more than one year.


----------



## Geoff

Calin said:


> I've been saving money for more than one year.


After 1+ years of saving money for a computer, you want to risk damage by having it out in the open by not having a case?


----------



## Calin

Geoff said:


> After 1+ years of saving money for a computer, you want to risk damage by having it out in the open by not having a case?


I don't really see what can happen to it, maybe the risk of spilling water?


----------



## porterjw

Calin said:


> I don't really see what can happen to it, maybe the risk of spilling water?



Dropping something on it, bumping it, cutting yourself on it, having someone say "oh, what does this do?" and proceed to poke at stuff...


----------



## Geoff

Calin said:


> I don't really see what can happen to it, maybe the risk of spilling water?



Any pets can jump up and knock it off or damage it
Someone walking by can bump it to the floor
Spilling liquid
Static electricity by accidently touching it
Poor/no air circulation leads to possible overheating

I don't know how your room is setup, but most teenagers rooms are messy, which means it's likely you will end up tripping over something and possibly falling into it.  Or you could have friends over, have too much soda, throw a ball around or something and accidentally hit the components, your parents could be cleaning your room and bump it with a vacuum cleaner.

Seriously, there are hundreds of possibilities.  Not to mention it looks awful having components spread out everywhere, taking up unnecessary space, etc.


----------



## Jiniix

Intel i7-920 2.67GHz @ 3.4GHz w/ a Scythe cooler
ASUS Sabertooth X58
Kingston HyperX Fury 3x4GB 1866MHz @1620MHz
ASUS GTX 780 3GB DC2OC
Intel 330 120GB SSD
Kingston V300 128GB SSD
Seagate Barracuda 1TB
Corsair TX650
Antec GX505
Colleague had an extremely dusty PC with an old RaidMax case, and we have a few slow days at work this week, so I cleaned and rebuilt (while getting normal salary ) his entire system and  applied a proper overclock (3.4GHz @ 1.100v  vs  3.2GHz @ 1.350v).
He had 6x2GB 1066MHz before, so he bought the Antec case and RAM here at work for cheap. Now it's very silent and _much_ cooler.
Before overclocking, I resat his BIOS to stock and saw the CPU pulled 1.212v and hit 87C. Now, with GPU and CPU at 100% it's 84C


----------



## WhoX

Lookin' good.


----------



## Calin

Jiniix said:


> Intel i7-920 2.67GHz @ 3.4GHz w/ a Scythe cooler
> ASUS Sabertooth X58
> Kingston HyperX Fury 3x4GB 1866MHz @1620MHz
> ASUS GTX 780 3GB DC2OC
> Intel 330 120GB SSD
> Kingston V300 128GB SSD
> Seagate Barracuda 1TB
> Corsair TX650
> Antec GX505
> Colleague had an extremely dusty PC with an old RaidMax case, and we have a few slow days at work this week, so I cleaned and rebuilt (while getting normal salary ) his entire system and  applied a proper overclock (3.4GHz @ 1.100v  vs  3.2GHz @ 1.350v).
> He had 6x2GB 1066MHz before, so he bought the Antec case and RAM here at work for cheap. Now it's very silent and _much_ cooler.
> Before overclocking, I resat his BIOS to stock and saw the CPU pulled 1.212v and hit 87C. Now, with GPU and CPU at 100% it's 84C



Nice. The CPU fan looks kinda dusty though


----------



## porterjw

Calin said:


> Nice. The CPU fan looks kinda dusty though



Imagine how quickly yours will accumulate dust sitting on the desk without a case...


----------



## Geoff

Calin said:


> Nice. The CPU fan looks kinda dusty though


No it doesn't.  And you really shouldn't be commenting considering how dirty your setup looks, and how unsafe it is.


----------



## tylerjrb

v2 
Starting to come together now, very very nearly finished over this past week. (when i had some spare time). It has taken quite a while atleast the past 2 weeks to get everything just right. Well nearly just need some LED's for the side and one of those EVGA v2 3 way bling bridges.

Plus yeah ignore the wallpaper, had to move the 900D into the spare room due to it being massive and had to mod the desk to fit it on. The thing weighs an absolute tonne. so that wallpaper will be gone soon .

Gpu's idle at the low 20s and maxed out running in the mid to high 30s. So far love the system and with the fans on slow speed it is nice and quiet aswell.


----------



## Shane

Very! Very! nice Tyler


----------



## WhoX

eyegasm...


----------



## Calin

Geoff said:


> No it doesn't.  And you really shouldn't be commenting considering how dirty your setup looks, and how unsafe it is.


Hey I was just trying to be nice, stop being arrogant


----------



## Geoff

Calin said:


> Hey I was just trying to be nice, stop being arrogant


Says the person who doesn't know why they should use a case..  And how is saying someones heatsink looks dirty (when it clearly isn't), being nice?


----------



## C4C

Don't know about anybody else but the case was the first thing I bought on my list 

Just bought a set of Corsair AF120 White LED fans and I'll post my pictures when I get them Wednesday


----------



## spirit

I did this build for a client to run AutoDesk software (AutoCAD and so on).


Intel Core i7 4790K
Gigabyte Z97X Gaming 5
32GB Corsair Vengeance 1866MHz RAM
Samsung 850 EVO 250GB SSD
MSI GeForce GTX 970 4GB
Fractal Design Define R5 case
Corsair RM650 PSU
DVD-RW drive
Windows 10 Pro x64
Took the pics on my phone (Lumia 625) and Dad's (Lumia 930) so not the best quality but not too bad.




PC Build 04-08-2015 by ThinkPad Review, on Flickr




PC Build 04-08-2015 by ThinkPad Review, on Flickr




PC Build 04-08-2015 by ThinkPad Review, on Flickr




PC Build 04-08-2015 by ThinkPad Review, on Flickr




PC Build 04-08-2015 by ThinkPad Review, on Flickr


Dad took a few photos of me putting this together:




PC Build 04-08-2015 by ThinkPad Review, on Flickr




PC Build 04-08-2015 by ThinkPad Review, on Flickr




PC Build 04-08-2015 by ThinkPad Review, on Flickr


The cable management features of the Fractal Design Define R5 are excellent! Firstly there is a lot of room behind the motherboard tray to route cables, especially if you use a power supply with flat cables like the Corsair RM650 which I used. There are Velcro straps that can be used to hold cables in place as well as those white metal plates which can act as cable holders, like above, or you can actually use them to mount your 2.5" drives, like an SSD! Impressive for less than £100! Solid case!


----------



## WhoX

Nice...but a stock cooler on an i7?

Also, building a system on a carpet is risking a static electrical handshake between you and the components you are touching.


----------



## spirit

WhoX said:


> Nice...but a stock cooler on an i7?
> 
> Also, building a system on a carpet is risking a static electrical handshake between you and the components you are touching.


Yes, I know about the static issues but I was careful to ground myself, I wore shoes and I didn't actually put any of the components on the carpet. When I wasn't using them they were either in their boxes or on top of them, so it was fine. I've built plenty of systems like this now and have had no issues. It's not as big a deal as people sometimes make it out to be (and don't forget stuff is fairly tough these too and not too static sensitive).

As for the stock cooler, they're not overclocking and the airflow in the case is good. The budget was pushed enough and I stress tested it for over 12 hours with no issues so it should be fine. If it does end up running hot an aftermarket cooler can always be added later.

I noticed somebody here also did a build in the Define R5 recently and liked it. I noticed it was dead silent too! Really good case and amazing value for less than £100! Would have used the windowed one for the build I did too, but they were out of stock.


----------



## WhoX

spirit said:


> As for the stock cooler, they're not overclocking and the airflow in the case is good. The budget was pushed enough and I stress tested it for over 12 hours with no issues so it should be fine. If it does end up running hot an aftermarket cooler can always be added later.



Actually I was thinking more about the noise level. I've tried Intel's stock coolers before and they weren't very quiet. Maybe they've improved since I last tried one. How's the one you installed?


----------



## spirit

WhoX said:


> Actually I was thinking more about the noise level. I've tried Intel's stock coolers before and they weren't very quiet. Maybe they've improved since I last tried one. How's the one you installed?


Pretty silent but like above I've noticed the R5 is a quiet case! I slept in the same room as the PC for 12 hours with the CPU running at 100% during a Prime95 test.


----------



## 87dtna

Found a nice deal on a 780 Ti so I upgraded.  Added a second 120mm radiator up top for when I find a good deal on a water block for the 780 Ti.

Also bought another 8gb kit of ram so I have 16gb now.


----------



## Jiniix

Geoff said:


> Says the person who doesn't know why they should use a case..  And how is saying someones heatsink looks dirty (when it clearly isn't), being nice?


There was actual dust that compressed air/my mouth couldn't blow off the wings, and I didn't bother taking a rag and cleaning them. 

Why are we being mean to Calin for not having a case?


----------



## Darren

3 way Crossfire? Check.
Large fan for 3 way Crossfire? Check
Dinky little AMD stock heatsink and fan? Check

Something seems a bit off here...


----------



## ninjabubbles3

Darren said:


> 3 way Crossfire? Check.
> Large fan for 3 way Crossfire? Check
> Dinky little AMD stock heatsink and fan? Check
> 
> Something seems a bit off here...



Im actually curious. Is that Corsair fan bolted to anything? Or just hanging there?


----------



## Darren

Looks like it's just sitting there, which is probably fine.


----------



## Jiniix

It was from before Bitcoins were impossible to mine with GPUs. Had the fan just lying there to provide additional cooling 
Tried connecting some bridges and see if it could game. Didn't work so well 
PS: Spent about $40 worth (estimated) of power on getting $30-40 worth of coins. Then coins rose to $300 value - and then I send them to an old wallet in a stupid hangover. BB BTC


----------



## ninjabubbles3

Jiniix said:


> It was from before Bitcoins were impossible to mine with GPUs. Had the fan just lying there to provide additional cooling
> Tried connecting some bridges and see if it could game. Didn't work so well
> PS: Spent about $40 worth (estimated) of power on getting $30-40 worth of coins. Then coins rose to $300 value - and then I send them to an old wallet in a stupid hangover. BB BTC


 Maybe this isn;t the thread for it, but how does mining bitcoins work?


----------



## voyagerfan99

ninjabubbles3 said:


> Maybe this isn;t the thread for it, but how does mining bitcoins work?



U new br0? LOL

https://www.bitcoinmining.com/getting-started/


----------



## Virssagòn

I remember that bitcoin mining was kinda waste of power. Is that still the case or is a regular miner again able to gain rather than to lose money?


----------



## ninjabubbles3

voyagerfan99 said:


> U new br0? LOL
> 
> https://www.bitcoinmining.com/getting-started/



As far as i understand, you are doing work for the Bitcoin company, and they are repaying you?


----------



## Jiniix

With the introduction of ASICs, GPU mining died. Bitcoins are still very much a thing, but you need specialized hardware.
My HD 6950 2GB would do about 350MHash/s, while my friends GTX 590 would do about 250MHash/s. It was very AMD optimized (OpenCL/OpenGL I don't remember ).
ASICs are small, low wattage, one-purpose devices that use about 5-10W and do 1GHash/s or more.
TLDR: You synchronize your wallet with all other miners, you lend your GPU/ASIC to be used for back-end banking services for Bitcoins and you get rewarded. The more power you can supply (measured in MHash/s) the more you are rewarded. But the overall MHash (effectively PHash at this point) determines the 'difficulty', ie how much you are rewarded.


----------



## Geoff

So in short, it's great for people living at their parents home and don't have to worry about the cost of electricity to power the mining machines.

Anyways, I built a new PC last night!  I didn't have my DSLR so these are all with my phone:


----------



## salvage-this

Very clean Geoff!

Why did you choose for 3x 840 RAID 0 vs M.2?  Did you transfer them from your old build?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Beast of a machine Geoff! Should be able to handle anything you throw at it for the next few years.

And that Noctura heatsink is massive.


----------



## tylerjrb

Looks great Geoff!,  love that board. The new G.Skill RAM looks pretty darn nice aswell. I had the MSI 980Ti's before I swapped them for my EVGA SC ones. They were great cards, Solid build, super quiet. Loved the backplate on them aswell!


----------



## Geoff

salvage-this said:


> Very clean Geoff!
> 
> Why did you choose for 3x 840 RAID 0 vs M.2?  Did you transfer them from your old build?


Thanks!  I had 3 of them from my old build, so I just reused them.  I originally had 2 in RAID 0 and one in my MacBook Pro, but I got rid of the Mac so threw the third one in my new desktop.  I was originally going to get an Intel 750 PCI-E SSD, but I figured it wasn't worth $400 over what I had.


voyagerfan99 said:


> Beast of a machine Geoff! Should be able to handle anything you throw at it for the next few years.
> 
> And that Noctura heatsink is massive.


I can't wait to start overclocking it!


tylerjrb said:


> Looks great Geoff!,  love that board. The new G.Skill RAM looks pretty darn nice aswell. I had the MSI 980Ti's before I swapped them for my EVGA SC ones. They were great cards, Solid build, super quiet. Loved the backplate on them aswell!


Thanks!  I love the look of the new board and RAM, goes very well with my white/red/black theme.  This is the new G.Skill Ripjaw V RAM as well.


----------



## beers

That mATX board in an ATX case though 

Looks pretty good though mang.

Edit:  I guess that case is just roomy enough to have that effect on full ATX boards


----------



## Geoff

beers said:


> That mATX board in an ATX case though
> 
> Looks pretty good though mang.
> 
> Edit:  I guess that case is just roomy enough to have that effect on full ATX boards


Yeah it's a full size ATX board, but the case makes it look tiny


----------



## Jiniix

Darren said:


> 3 way Crossfire? Check.
> Large fan for 3 way Crossfire? Check
> Dinky little AMD stock heatsink and fan? Check
> 
> Something seems a bit off here...


Btw, it's M3A32-MVP Deluxe 790FX (supports 4-way CFX), AMD Phenom II X2 555BE and 3x HD5770 1GBs


----------



## tylerjrb

Edited.
Small update. Finally got round to removing my HDD bays and disk drive area. Used a couple of plates i made at work to mount the HDD and SSD at the top. HDD is in the back of the case now mounted on the bottom plate. I hope it might help someone looking to do anything similar. Love the look of it and definately added some light and more spacious feeling into that part of the case. Camera quality a little better now due to my new nikon 3200 .

Ohh and custom Spray painted SLI bridge with Red LED. The wallpaper... Really need to get round to changing it lol.


----------



## Darren

That thing looks like amazing. Makes me want a bigger case window.

90 percent of the reason I want a water cooler, is because they look awesome. I'm assuming it's a custom loop? Those radiators all across the top?


----------



## tylerjrb

Darren said:


> That thing looks like amazing. Makes me want a bigger case window.
> 
> 90 percent of the reason I want a water cooler, is because they look awesome. I'm assuming it's a custom loop? Those radiators all across the top?



Thanks . It is a custom loop yes. The radiator on the top is a 480mm x 60mm. There is also a 480mm x 38mm and 240 x 38mm in the bottom. Bit overkill but thought might aswell if the case can fit it all in without much extra hassle. Allows plenty of cooling capacity for anything i change too in the future.


----------



## spirit

I noticed my temperatures were topping out at 96C last night and since it isn't raining today, I decided to give the PC a good dusting out. I know there is still some dust but it's the best I could do with two cans of compressed air (which lose pressure very quickly!) and I'm building a new PC in the next few months anyway. 

















And now my temperatures at 100% load are a bit more like what I'd expect for an i5 with a 4.3GHz overclock cooled by a cheap cooler.





Most of the dust was still in the garden abut 2 hours after I dusted it out, haha! There was a hell of a lot of dust. I haven't cleaned it out since July 2014.





When I upgrade to an i7 soon I'm hopefully going to get a better case. I'm interested in a white NZXT H440 and I might also get a new cooler. I'm looking at the CM 212 or the Corsair H55 or a Thermalright True Spirit. I've had this case for 5 years now, nice to get something a bit smarter looking.

Whilst I was at it I also decided to dispose of three hard disks that died on me over summer. Always good fun smashing them up!  It turns out the Western Digital Green is much easier to destroy than the Seagate Barracuda - the Seagate SSHD was very easy being a small 2.5" drive.


----------



## Darren

Smashing hard drives is always a good afternoon project. I dismantled a few so hard that the disc themselves got loose. One of my roommates still has a 500GB platter hanging from his rearview mirror that I gave him.


----------



## spirit

Darren said:


> Smashing hard drives is always a good afternoon project. I dismantled a few so hard that the disc themselves got loose. One of my roommates still has a 500GB platter hanging from his rearview mirror that I gave him.


Yeah I smashed these up so hard if you shake them you can hear the bits of platter rattling around in the disks. 

The platter hanging off the mirror sounds awesome, haha!


----------



## Jamebonds1

spirit said:


> I noticed my temperatures were topping out at 96C last night and since it isn't raining today, I decided to give the PC a good dusting out. I know there is still some dust but it's the best I could do with two cans of compressed air (which lose pressure very quickly!) and I'm building a new PC in the next few months anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now my temperatures at 100% load are a bit more like what I'd expect for an i5 with a 4.3GHz overclock cooled by a cheap cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the dust was still in the garden abut 2 hours after I dusted it out, haha! There was a hell of a lot of dust. I haven't cleaned it out since July 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I upgrade to an i7 soon I'm hopefully going to get a better case. I'm interested in a white NZXT H440 and I might also get a new cooler. I'm looking at the CM 212 or the Corsair H55 or a Thermalright True Spirit. I've had this case for 5 years now, nice to get something a bit smarter looking.
> 
> Whilst I was at it I also decided to dispose of three hard disks that died on me over summer. Always good fun smashing them up!  It turns out the Western Digital Green is much easier to destroy than the Seagate Barracuda - the Seagate SSHD was very easy being a small 2.5" drive.




Where is my hard drive to smash!?!?!   I have 35 pound maul axe......

I'm just tease.  It is true that WD got broken easily as I take look inside.  I had WD failed on me in 3 month.  After I got SeaGate, they never failed on me.  One of them are almost 7 years old.  HSGT is hard drive owed by WD that I never tried, but heard it is good.


----------



## Calin

Cleaned up a bit but yes I know it's still a mess


----------



## Darren

I feel like buying a case should have taken priority over a custom loop, but to each his own I suppose...


----------



## Shlouski

Darren said:


> I feel like buying a case should have taken priority over a custom loop, but to each his own I suppose...



Agreed. These days there are many good cases around that aren't expensive, in contrast to only a few years ago.


----------



## Calin

Darren said:


> I feel like buying a case should have taken priority over a custom loop, but to each his own I suppose...


After I upgrade to a 4K monitor I'll get something like a 900D.


----------



## spirit

Calin said:


> After I upgrade to a 4K monitor I'll get something like a 900D.


What monitor do you have now? Surely a case would be a more practical purchase.



Jamebonds1 said:


> Where is my hard drive to smash!?!?!   I have 35 pound maul axe......
> 
> I'm just tease.  It is true that WD got broken easily as I take look inside.  I had WD failed on me in 3 month.  After I got SeaGate, they never failed on me.  One of them are almost 7 years old.  HSGT is hard drive owed by WD that I never tried, but heard it is good.


To be honest I've had much more luck with WD. The Seagate SSHD I had died after a few months and the Seagate 3TB I had after about 2 years. The life span depends on lots of things though.


----------



## Calin

I use a 32' 1080P 60Hz TV


----------



## Geoff

Calin said:


> I use a 32' 1080P 60Hz TV


I'm sorry.


----------



## Calin

Geoff said:


> I'm sorry.


why?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Calin said:


> why?


Because TV's suck as monitors.


----------



## Geoff

Calin said:


> why?


A 32" 1080p TV as your monitor?  Low pixel density, horribly inaccurate colors, high response times, input lag...


----------



## Calin

Geoff said:


> A 32" 1080p TV as your monitor?  Low pixel density, horribly inaccurate colors, high response times, input lag...


I used the nvidia CP to adjust the colors and it looks decent. As for the response times and pixel density I can't argue but that's why I need that 4K 1ms response time 28' monitor.


----------



## tylerjrb

Calin said:


> I used the nvidia CP to adjust the colors and it looks decent. As for the response times and pixel density I can't argue but that's why I need that 4K 1ms response time 28' monitor.



4k at that size would be wasted. I'd go for a 1440p monitor. Even a 980Ti will struggle on top end games without lowering the settings right down to achieve 60fps.

I've tried a 28 and 27" 4k and 1440p 144hz monitor, both on maximum settings. The difference picture quality wise is not a huge deal. Maybe a few extra jaggies. That's going to be almost un noticeable with greatly reduced settings.

120/144hz for me is much nicer however.


----------



## Calin

tylerjrb said:


> 4k at that size would be wasted. I'd go for a 1440p monitor. Even a 980Ti will struggle on top end games without lowering the settings right down to achieve 60fps.
> 
> I've tried a 28 and 27" 4k and 1440p 144hz monitor, both on maximum settings. The difference picture quality wise is not a huge deal. Maybe a few extra jaggies. That's going to be almost un noticeable with greatly reduced settings.
> 
> 120/144hz for me is much nicer however.


Problem is, the 8350 can't really handle more than 100 FPS, it can barely get over 60 in GTA V. If I move to Intel, I will be stuck with 1080p. I'm ok with no AA. I play GTA V at 4K with DSR and it never dips under 50. I've also seen YT videos of people getting over 60 FPS in Battlefield with no MSAA.


----------



## Geoff

Calin said:


> I used the nvidia CP to adjust the colors and it looks decent. As for the response times and pixel density I can't argue but that's why I need that 4K 1ms response time 28' monitor.


You can tweak the color profile but it doesn't change the limited color gamut that the monitor is capable of, and something which IPS monitors do a fantastic job at.

For gaming, I would not look at a 4k 1ms monitor, mainly because 1ms is pretty unrealistic but there are more important factors.  You should really be looking at a Gsync/Freesync monitor, especially at 4k where you'd likely have FPS drops, but one that has a high refresh rate.  4k on a 28" display will make it much more difficult for FPS gaming as the people in your crosshairs are going to be so small, it's hard to get kills.  Great for RPS and racing games though.

I'd look for a monitor with the following:

2560x1440 for a <28" display
4k for a 30"> display
IPS panel for color accuracy
<6ms latency
75-120Hz refresh rate
Gsync and/or Freesync compatible


----------



## tylerjrb

Calin said:


> Problem is, the 8350 can't really handle more than 100 FPS, it can barely get over 60 in GTA V. If I move to Intel, I will be stuck with 1080p. I'm ok with no AA. I play GTA V at 4K with DSR and it never dips under 50. I've also seen YT videos of people getting over 60 FPS in Battlefield with no MSAA.



Why would you be stuck with 1080p with Intel? Like Geoff said G-sync with a 1440p 120hz screen would be a far better choice.


----------



## Calin

But again even on low settings where the GPU does nothing I can't get over 100 FPS because of the 8350 bottlenecking. Plus I'm used to big monitors. But OK I'll look at some 1440p gsync screens too


----------



## Geoff

Calin said:


> But again even on low settings where the GPU does nothing I can't get over 100 FPS because of the 8350 bottlenecking. Plus I'm used to big monitors. But OK I'll look at some 1440p gsync screens too


How do you know the GPU does nothing?  Are you looking at the CPU and GPU utilization during those times?  Big monitors are great, but 4K is a HUGE step from a 1080p 32" TV.  A 2560x1440 display would be a great upgrade IMO, and you can find those with 120Hz refresh rates with Gsync/Freesync.


----------



## Calin

Geoff said:


> How do you know the GPU does nothing?  Are you looking at the CPU and GPU utilization during those times?  Big monitors are great, but 4K is a HUGE step from a 1080p 32" TV.  A 2560x1440 display would be a great upgrade IMO, and you can find those with 120Hz refresh rates with Gsync/Freesync.


Of course I monitor them. Even at ultra at 1440p (DSR) with 110 scaling the GPU drops to 80%ish sometimes in less demanding maps.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Geoff said:


> A 32" 1080p TV as your monitor?  Low pixel density, horribly inaccurate colors, high response times, input lag...



That is not true.  It didn't mean it is afford all TV.


----------



## Calin

Jamebonds1 said:


> That is not true.  It didn't mean it is afford all TV.


afford all TV? What?


----------



## Geoff

Jamebonds1 said:


> That is not true.  It didn't mean it is afford all TV.


Huh?  I wasn't even quoting you...


----------



## johnb35

Ok everyone. Getting off topic now. 

Jamebonds1,

Geek Squad is a total ripoff unfortunately.  You should hear the horror stories.  Price for malware removal is absurd and as said before, they aren't certified repair people.


----------



## voyagerfan99

johnb35 said:


> Ok everyone. Getting off topic now.
> 
> Jamebonds1,
> 
> Geek Squad is a total ripoff unfortunately.  You should hear the horror stories.  Price for malware removal is absurd and as said before, they aren't certified repair people.


I already made a new topic and moved everything there


----------



## Jiniix

Hey guys

I had the pleasure of being tasked with building two gaming computers that a customer parted out. So technically not mine, but still share-worthy.
This is always a great break from SSD upgrades or server installs, but you should've seen my face when I found out they were 2x $6450 triple SLI systems 

Here's the part list of each PC:

Intel i7-5930K
Corsair H110i GTX
MSI X99 Godlike Gaming
Kingston Predator 8x8GB DDR4-2133MHz
ASUS NVIDIA GTX Titan X 12GB x3
Samsung 850 Pro 1TB
Corsair AX1200i Platinum
Corsair 330R Blackout Edition

Unfortunately I didn't have much time to play around with the systems once I built them, but it was a damn blast building them. I did stress test them 100% CPU, 90% RAM and 100% GPU. 60C / 87C after 16 hours.
And as stated, it was the customer that chose the parts long before we could help them.
If I could change anything, it'd be:
Buy an XL-ATX compatible side-windowed case, as the PCI-E layout of the motherboard offers great 3-way placement if you have more than 7 slots available.
Buy RAM that is on the QVL  Took me 45 minutes to get the first one to boot because of RAM.
Wouldn't be necessary with bigger case, but a smaller radiator. It _just _fit and took very long to get right.


----------



## Geoff

Were you given those computers?  Someone gave you the parts to build it?


----------



## Jiniix

Someone bought the parts from us and the service to "build a custom pc from parts". Then I built them, put them back in their case boxes and shipped them to Norway.


----------



## tylerjrb

Wow very nice, some serious power there . 

Those Titan's are calling for wcing though . I agree shame the customer didnt go for a windowed case. shame to cover up whats inside.


----------



## Jiniix

Once I had built one and a half system, I mailed the sales rep and told them about what I'd change (for future reference and what to look out for). At this point, we had already lost money on this because it took so long, and they suggested we started over in a Corsair Graphite 760T and replaced RAM with a kit on the QVL.
While the Graphite is a beautiful case, I turned it down because it was stupid to start over


----------



## Calin

Last pic with no case. Getting a 900D in early December


----------



## Okedokey

What PSU is that?  Looks cheap.  Please be careful.


----------



## Calin

Okedokey said:


> What PSU is that?  Looks cheap.  Please be careful.


It's a Coolermaster V650. Had it for a year and it's been working fine. Looks cheap because of the poorly sleeved cables?


----------



## hirobo2

Jiniix said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I had the pleasure of being tasked with building two gaming computers that a customer parted out. So technically not mine, but still share-worthy.
> This is always a great break from SSD upgrades or server installs, but you should've seen my face when I found out they were 2x $6450 triple SLI systems
> 
> Here's the part list of each PC:
> 
> Intel i7-5930K
> Corsair H110i GTX
> MSI X99 Godlike Gaming
> Kingston Predator 8x8GB DDR4-2133MHz
> ASUS NVIDIA GTX Titan X 12GB x3
> Samsung 850 Pro 1TB
> Corsair AX1200i Platinum
> Corsair 330R Blackout Edition
> 
> Unfortunately I didn't have much time to play around with the systems once I built them, but it was a damn blast building them. I did stress test them 100% CPU, 90% RAM and 100% GPU. 60C / 87C after 16 hours.
> And as stated, it was the customer that chose the parts long before we could help them.
> If I could change anything, it'd be:
> Buy an XL-ATX compatible side-windowed case, as the PCI-E layout of the motherboard offers great 3-way placement if you have more than 7 slots available.
> Buy RAM that is on the QVL  Took me 45 minutes to get the first one to boot because of RAM.
> Wouldn't be necessary with bigger case, but a smaller radiator. It _just _fit and took very long to get right.



Very impressive systems. But no game is worth $6000, and no movie is worth an expensive 4K (or 8K) TV.  That's what movie theaters are for.  The most any movie should cost is an IMAX ticket not some $2000 8K TV...


----------



## Okedokey

Yeah, that was all.


----------



## Calin

Okedokey said:


> Yeah, that was all.


To be honest I was a bit surprised that it can handle an overclocked 980 Ti and 8350 considering that it's only 650w.


----------



## johnb35

Calin said:


> To be honest I was a bit surprised that it can handle an overclocked 980 Ti and 8350 considering that it's only 650w.



Only need 600 watts for 980ti.


----------



## Calin

johnb35 said:


> Only need 600 watts for 980ti.


Yeah, nVidia says so but mine is overclocked to 1500 plus the 8350 uses more power than most Intel CPUs


----------



## johnb35

542 watts for a general system with 16gb ram, 8350, 980ti, ssd, hdd, odd, 2 case fans.

If you have the core clock up to 1500 then wattage increases to 748 watts.


----------



## Calin

johnb35 said:


> If you have the core clock up to 1500 then wattage increases to 748 watts.


So yeah I'm a bit lucky


----------



## Calin

Got the 900d and installed the components but I need more rigid tubing


----------



## HackSpoon

Calin said:


> Got the 900d and installed the components but I need more rigid tubing


I don't even see water in that xD


----------



## Geoff

I posted these a while back, but here are a couple from when I built my most recent PC:


----------



## HackSpoon

My PC


----------



## Geoff

HackSpoon said:


> My PC


That video card is so small


----------



## HackSpoon

Geoff said:


> That video card is so small



I know, I wanna get the 750ti I like it.


----------



## spirit

Geoff said:


> That video card is so small


Dude that's the new GTX 990 Extreme Edition Tri-GPU card 24GB. Don't diss it. 

The parts for my Christmas upgrade have arrived. I noticed several of you who follow me on Twitter were liking some of these photos I put up there.

- NZXT H440 2015 Edition in white
- Noctua NH-U14S
- Icy Box 5.25" USB 3.0/eSATA optical drive enclosure (because the H440 doesn't have 5.25" drive bays and I want to still be able to use my Blu-Ray RW drive)
- Akasa 8 pin CPU power extension 

The other parts I'm using:

- Intel Core i7 3770K
- 32GB G.Skill RipJaws-X
- Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H

Old, I know, but an upgrade from what I have. Dad has these at the moment, we're swapping (he's getting my i5 2500K with Freezer 13 mounted, 16GB RipJaws-X and ASUS P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3). 

- Samsung 850 EVO 250GB
- WD Green 3TB
- OCZ ZS 650W
- MSI GTX 760 4GB

These are in my current system.

So it will be a bit of a 'mongrel' but I've been thinking about a new case and CPU cooler for a while and this seemed an ideal time to do it with swapping internals etc with Dad. Building it between Christmas and New Year.


----------



## tylerjrb

Most recent photo .
Changed from soft tube to hard line pipe. Not perfect but as good as I could get it for my first try and looks loads better than flexible tubing.

I also changed the SSD and hdd mount plates and wrapped them in carbon fibre wrap. Looks extremely nice but this is a slightly older photo. I will update it in the next few days.

Other than that swapped my memory for something slightly lower profile (corsair lpx) which was £96 for 16gb, very cheap to when ddr4 first arrived it was 2-3 times that. I also swapped my coffee blender sounding WD black for a 4tb seagate hdd.


----------



## HackSpoon

tylerjrb said:


> Most recent photo .
> Changed from soft tube to hard line pipe. Not perfect but as good as I could get it for my first try and looks loads better than flexible tubing.
> 
> I also changed the SSD and hdd mount plates and wrapped them in carbon fibre wrap. Looks extremely nice but this is a slightly older photo. I will update it in the next few days.
> 
> Other than that swapped my memory for something slightly lower profile (corsair lpx) which was £96 for 16gb, very cheap to when ddr4 first arrived it was 2-3 times that. I also swapped my coffee blender sounding WD black for a 4tb seagate hdd.


Very Nice!


----------



## Okedokey

Nice Tyler.  Best machine on this site I reckon.

Sleeve the pump wires and annodise red spray paint for the waterblocks


----------



## Geoff

Excellent looking build Tyler!

Jason, you'll love that cooler!


----------



## Calin

HackSpoon said:


> I don't even see water in that xD


Because I don't have the tubing


----------



## Calin

So finished the loop. All I need now are the rest of the sleeved cables.


----------



## Geoff

Calin said:


> So finished the loop. All I need now are the rest of the sleeved cables.


That would look so much better if you took the photo with a decent camera.  Even a cell phone from 2013 can take a much better photo than that.


----------



## Calin

Geoff said:


> That would look so much better if you took the photo with a decent camera.  Even a cell phone from 2013 can take a much better photo than that.


there you go


----------



## Geoff

Calin said:


> there you go



smh lol


----------



## Calin

Geoff said:


> smh lol


That's as good as it gets with my current camera and I'm not gonna buy a high end camera just to please a couple of guys on the internet


----------



## Geoff

Calin said:


> That's as good as it gets with my current camera and I'm not gonna buy a high end camera just to please a couple of guys on the internet


What phone/camera is it that you use?  Most of it is the user though, not the camera.


----------



## Laquer Head

Thats one of the shittiest pics I've seen in a while.. door on..flash on.. blurry as ****.. 

You get a -14 for effort!


----------



## Calin

Geoff said:


> What phone/camera is it that you use?  Most of it is the user though, not the camera.


Samsung Galaxy s advance


----------



## spirit

Geoff said:


> That would look so much better if you took the photo with a decent camera.  Even a cell phone from 2013 can take a much better photo than that.


Pfffft the best cameraphone ever came out in 2013.  http://www.phonearena.com/news/Noki...-samples-from-the-41-megapixel-camera_id45207 it can do RAW, too if you install the latest firmware (like all Lumias since the 1520). 

Some great machines on this site. @Calin  your rig is looking cool, liking the blue, @tylerjrb your machine looks great - the orange/red and black looks amazing!

I'm looking forward to building my new PC this weekend!


----------



## Geoff

Calin said:


> Samsung Galaxy s advance


You just need to get better at taking photos.  For instance, keep the camera still as you take it to prevent the blurred look, don't use a flash when taking a picture through a window, and frame it so it's pleasing to look at.  It's really not that hard.


----------



## spirit

First photos of my new build ft. NZXT H440 and Noctua NH-U14S. Specs in signature. Loved building in the H440, very nice! The Noctua keeps my i7 at about 25-30C at idle and was quite easy to install! 

More photos coming for sure (I'll use my 10mm next time!)




Intel Core i7 build ft. NZXT H440 and Noctua NH-U14S by ThinkPad Review, on Flickr




Intel Core i7 build ft. NZXT H440 and Noctua NH-U14S by ThinkPad Review, on Flickr




Intel Core i7 build ft. NZXT H440 and Noctua NH-U14S by ThinkPad Review, on Flickr




Intel Core i7 build ft. NZXT H440 and Noctua NH-U14S by ThinkPad Review, on Flickr


----------



## Geoff

Looks great Jason!


----------



## spirit

OK a few more pics. I know that the cables under my desk don't really complement the appearance of the build but I wanted to plug it into power to show the NZXT LEDs! 

























I'm getting really good temperatures using the Noctua NH-U14S and the NZXT H440. At 4.2GHz at 100% load rendering a 4K video my CPU is barely hitting 50C!


----------



## MrPotato

spirit said:


>


I love the side of the case, the front reminds me of a fridge door though. My CPU idles at 28-30c with Intels stock cooler (living in northern Canada also) that cooler would probably nearly freeze my CPU by the looks of it!


----------



## spirit

MrPotato said:


> I love the side of the case, the front reminds me of a fridge door though. My CPU idles at 28-30c with Intels stock cooler (living in northern Canada also) that cooler would probably nearly freeze my CPU by the looks of it!


Hahaha I remember an old member around here (Raz3rD - anybody remember him?) saying he thought cases like the Fractal Design Define R3 looked like a fridge lol. I guess it kind of does but I really like the sleek aesthetic of the H440. It's not over the top at all unlike my old Lexa S which had blue LEDs all over it and sharp lines.


----------



## MrPotato

spirit said:


> Hahaha I remember an old member around here (Raz3rD - anybody remember him?) saying he thought cases like the Fractal Design Define R3 looked like a fridge lol. I guess it kind of does but I really like the sleek aesthetic of the H440. It's not over the top at all unlike my old Lexa S which had blue LEDs all over it and sharp lines.


Don't get me wrong, It's a really nice case. It was just the first thing that came to mind when looking at it. I would personally like to buy this case or something similar by NZXT.

Edit: How would you rate the Noctua NH-U14S? It's more expensive than the CORSAIR Hydro Series H50 water cooler I was planning on buying.
Edit2: Ill spend the extra money and get the Noctua instead. (better cooling and will last me a lot longer than the H50)


----------



## voyagerfan99

Need to perform my bi-annual cleaning on my case. The front panel looks like a dustbowl came through my room. Also need to clean up in prep for a GTX 970/980 purchase in the next few months.


----------



## spirit

MrPotato said:


> Don't get me wrong, It's a really nice case. It was just the first thing that came to mind when looking at it. I would personally like to buy this case or something similar by NZXT.
> 
> Edit: How would you rate the Noctua NH-U14S? It's more expensive than the CORSAIR Hydro Series H50 water cooler I was planning on buying.
> Edit2: Ill spend the extra money and get the Noctua instead. (better cooling and will last me a lot longer than the H50)


The NZXT H440 is the best case I've ever built in and I've built in quite a few now, including its rival, the Fractal Design Define R5, which is also an excellent case however the H440 feels much more like a quality product. For my full opinion read my NZXT H440 review (which also includes a link to my NH-U14S review).

I did some research on cooling options in the £50 region and it seems like the air coolers, like the NH-U14S, perform better than the likes of the H50, H55 and H60. I think one of those all-in-one water coolers maybe makes your build look nicer, but I didn't want to risk using liquid cooling (though I know they're safe) and the NH-U14S apparently performs better. I really like the NH-U14S. Like all Noctua products, it's beautifully made and it's easy to fit if you read the instructions and use the correct mounting brackets and read the instructions. It also comes with high quality thermal paste too which is nice. Recommended!


----------



## Laquer Head

spirit.. that case is looking badass... NICE choice


----------



## spirit

Laquer Head said:


> spirit.. that case is looking badass... NICE choice


Cheers! Yeah I loved the look of the H440, I think the PSU shroud did it for me. When it arrived I kept thinking I should have gone for the black one but when I started building in it and saw it coming together I thought I made the right choice.


----------



## Laquer Head

Yeah, my buddy went with a red NZXT case..  A Phantom,  I think,  and it looks awesome.

Sometimes picking that unusual or less than common item,  ends up making the whole build pop!


----------



## Laquer Head

My rig.. back with the Asus board and gskill ram kit.. crazy mess of wires ..tight


----------



## Shane

spirit said:


> Intel Core i7 build ft. NZXT H440 and Noctua NH-U14S by ThinkPad Review, on Flickr



Oh,I like that Jason..very clean and tidy looking. 

Cant beat a good air cooler like that,Next time i upgrade im going back to air cooling rather than going the AIO route,My H60I is okay,But nothing special..i could get better temps from air.


----------



## Calin

It's finished.


----------



## Shane

Very nice ^^

Also nice to see some AMD love too,So many builds are Intel now.


----------



## Calin

Shane said:


> Very nice ^^
> 
> Also nice to see some AMD love too,So many builds are Intel now.


Thanks man. But I will upgrade to Intel/Zen after I upgrade to 4K.


----------



## Geoff

Shane said:


> Very nice ^^
> 
> Also nice to see some AMD love too,So many builds are Intel now.


Because Intel is better


----------



## Calin

Geoff said:


> Because Intel is better


Yes, but AMD isn't as bad as people believe


----------



## spirit

Shane said:


> Oh,I like that Jason..very clean and tidy looking.
> 
> Cant beat a good air cooler like that,Next time i upgrade im going back to air cooling rather than going the AIO route,My H60I is okay,But nothing special..i could get better temps from air.


I did some research before I bought my NH-U14S about what the best option for around £50 was. This NH-U14S was £50 which I thought was really good value. For the same money I could have bought a Corsair H55 or H60 which I was tempted by because I thought they'd make my build look nicer, but a lot of people were saying that good air cooler is better than one of the all-in-ones if you have £50 to spend. 



Geoff said:


> Because Intel is better


Yeah! Wohooo!


----------



## Darren

spirit said:


> Yeah! Wohooo!



Oh buzzoff


----------



## spirit

Darren said:


> Oh buzzoff


Don't even start talking about how your mid-range 970 board with an 8320 was cheaper than my 2500K with a fairly enthusiast-grade Z68 board.


----------



## Laquer Head




----------



## voyagerfan99

Calin said:


> Yes, but AMD isn't as bad as people believe


It's nowhere as good a competitor as it once was though. I was an AMD fanboy back in the Socket 939 then AM3 days. But now I root for Intel because it is superior.


----------



## Darren

voyagerfan99 said:


> It's nowhere as good a competitor as it once was though. I was an AMD fanboy back in the Socket 939 then AM3 days. But now I root for Intel because it is superior.



For now...

_hopefully_


----------



## Calin

Darren said:


> For now...
> 
> _hopefully_


Until Zen comes out


----------



## Okedokey

Calin said:


> Until Zen comes out



Trying to remember why this reminds me of something...


----------



## spirit

Calin said:


> Until Zen comes out


Yeah let's see what this illusive '_Zen'  _is like. Hopefully it will save us all. 

I'm hoping they're good so that Intel can lower their prices a bit. Skylake is more expensive than the previous generation chips were. I wonder if lack of decent competition from the green side has anything to do with it?


----------



## mrevil

Its old but still works, kinda.


----------



## Geoff

mrevil said:


> Its old but still works, kinda.View attachment 6825


Why do you use a TV for your monitor?


----------



## mrevil

Just for the size, easy to see and had it laying around. Its nice when we watch a movie on it. Got tired of squinting. Im not as young as I used to be.


----------



## spirit

I think the desk, the joystick and the Dell are all asking for a good clean up!


----------



## Grantapus

mrevil said:


> Its old but still works, kinda.View attachment 6825


Ha Ha! i like the joystick! and i like the "oldish" look to it!



Calin said:


> It's finished.




I LOVE it! nothing compared to my new computer!(does not even work yet!)



Laquer Head said:


> My rig.. back with the Asus board and gskill ram kit.. crazy mess of wires ..tight


How much did the RAM cost?


----------



## Laquer Head

I honestly forget.. but there are many kits online available


----------



## The VCR King

Here's pictures of before and after I installed my new cooler and RAM. I'm kinda excited for the day I finally replace the dang PSU because that gives me a chance to do some cable management. 
Before:





The CoolerMaster V6GT has blue fans in it because one of the fans on the cooler burnt out and the V6GT just uses two 120mm fans, so I figured why not and bought two blue fans.

After:




New cooler is a Zalman CNPS9900MAX-B. My PC actually runs cooler with this instead of the V6GT and this cooler is slim enough that I could access my RAM slots to install the new sticks.


----------



## Darren

You need to buy some canned air. Your front fans are downright furry.


----------



## Laquer Head

Darren said:


> You need to buy some canned air. Your front fans are downright furry.



Nobody likes a furry fan...


----------



## spirit

Darren said:


> You need to buy some canned air. Your front fans are downright furry.


Canned air is a poor investment, better off doing what I did and buying a cheap(ish) electric duster. Paid like £20 or £30 for it and it will last forever and is much more effective and it doesn't freeze your hands to death and there's no risk of moisture. I know a can of air is a few bucks or I paid about £10 for 5 of them, but they're not powerful at all and you will keep on buying it. When the cans eventually de-pressurise too, they are useless. I now have 4 or 5 cans of air underneath my desk that have de-pressurised and are now useless.  The electric duster/blower can also be used as a hoover too. Obviously not for your PC, but it's good for hoovering the car mats!  

Anyway, power supply comes first! Power supply before eating, remember! If he gets kicked out because he can't pay his rent, tough! At least he will have a power supply!


----------



## The VCR King

I dust the frickin PC every week. I have a dog, and a cat and other small animals. My whole house is dust and hair. Really no way of preventing a dusty PC...



			
				spirit said:
			
		

> Anyway, power supply comes first! Power supply before eating, remember! If he gets kicked out because he can't pay his rent, tough! At least he will have a power supply!


No worry about rent, I'm 14 and I live in a HOUSE. Lol


----------



## voyagerfan99

The VCR King said:


> I dust the frickin PC every week.


Clearly you don't see all that gray dust buildup on the fan casing and blades.


----------



## The VCR King

voyagerfan99 said:


> Clearly you don't see all that gray dust buildup on the fan casing and blades.


I clean that too but it comes back like that


----------



## spirit

The VCR King said:


> I clean that too but it comes back like that


Try raising your PC off the floor. Even putting it on a few blocks an inch or two above the ground can help.


----------



## Darren

Fans with that much gunk on them would be well served to get a toothbrushing and some rubbing alcohol. There is literally no way it gets that dusty in a week. Also as @spirit said, getting it up off the floor helps immensely. Have you cleaned the dust filter on the front, assuming it has one? Taking the front panel off and running it through some water would be a good idea. 

Also dustier fans continue to get dustier faster I think as the extra dust provides more grabbing places for more dust. I'm not a dustician, but seems to be the case in my experience.


----------



## The VCR King

spirit said:


> Try raising your PC off the floor. Even putting it on a few blocks an inch or two above the ground can help.


It's not on the floor. It's up on a large desk!


----------



## The VCR King

Darren said:


> Fans with that much gunk on them would be well served to get a toothbrushing and some rubbing alcohol. There is literally no way it gets that dusty in a week. Also as @spirit said, getting it up off the floor helps immensely. Have you cleaned the dust filter on the front, assuming it has one? Taking the front panel off and running it through some water would be a good idea.
> 
> Also dustier fans continue to get dustier faster I think as the extra dust provides more grabbing places for more dust. I'm not a dustician, but seems to be the case in my experience.


I've tried cleaning the dust filter but it won't come off, the dust stays there. I've tried everything!


----------



## Darren

The VCR King said:


> I've tried cleaning the dust filter but it won't come off, the dust stays there. I've tried everything!



Vaccuum. Water? Dust isn't magnetized last I checked?


----------



## Laquer Head

The VCR King said:


> I've tried cleaning the dust filter but it won't come off, the dust stays there. I've tried everything!



There is no way you have even attempted to clean that machine..the dust is caked on everywhere... that doesn't just happen overnight


----------



## The VCR King

Darren said:


> Vaccuum. Water? Dust isn't magnetized last I checked?


Yeah it won't work. The dust filters on the front of my case, there are two, and they aren't removable, so there's all sorts of dust caked in between the filters and I can't vacuum it out. Already tried that


----------



## Cromewell

Darren said:


> Fans with that much gunk on them would be well served to get a toothbrushing and some rubbing alcohol.


60PSI and a blower attachment on a compressor work pretty good to get that off too. And it moves all kinds of other stuff you didn't realize was around. Like any paper in about a 2 mile radius.

Plus then I can still brush my teeth without that gross taste.


----------



## Darren

Cromewell said:


> 60PSI and a blower attachment on a compressor work pretty good to get that off too. And it moves all kinds of other stuff you didn't realize was around. Like any paper in about a 2 mile radius.
> 
> Plus then I can still brush my teeth without that gross taste.



I never said it had to be _your _toothbrush. 



The VCR King said:


> Yeah it won't work. The dust filters on the front of my case, there are two, and they aren't removable, so there's all sorts of dust caked in between the filters and I can't vacuum it out. Already tried that



Check this out. Skip to 7:25


----------



## The VCR King

Cromewell said:


> 60PSI and a blower attachment on a compressor work pretty good to get that off too. And it moves all kinds of other stuff you didn't realize was around. Like any paper in about a 2 mile radius.
> 
> Plus then I can still brush my teeth without that gross taste.


I'll need 600PSI to blast out the crap that's trapped in the fan screen. I might just dremel out the stupid thing and put in one with latches so I can remove it and clean it LOL


----------



## Darren

The VCR King said:


> I'll need 600PSI to blast out the crap that's trapped in the fan screen. I might just dremel out the stupid thing and put in one with latches so I can remove it and clean it LOL



Step 1. Press clips.
Step 2.






Step 3. Pull. Hard.
Step 4. Douse that panel in water like it owes you money.
Step 5. Let it dry.
Step 6. Snap that son of a gun back on.
Step 7. ???
Step 8. Profit from a clean dust filter.
Step 9. See video linked above at 7:25 if steps 1-8 are too complex.


----------



## The VCR King

Darren said:


> Step 1. Press clips.
> Step 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Step 3. Pull. Hard.
> Step 4. Douse that panel in water like it owes you money.
> Step 5. Let it dry.
> Step 6. Snap that son of a gun back on.
> Step 7. ???
> Step 8. Profit from a clean dust filter.
> Step 9. See video linked above at 7:25 if steps 1-8 are too complex.


I didn't think I could get it wet. I know how to remove my whole front panel because I've had to replace a bad front fan once, and you're right, you have to pull hard on that frickin thing. My dad has a 100PSI air compressor in the garage too, I might turn the dial down to 60PSI and blow the PC first.


----------



## Darren

The VCR King said:


> I didn't think I could get it wet. I know how to remove my whole front panel because I've had to replace a bad front fan once, and you're right, you have to pull hard on that frickin thing. My dad has a 100PSI air compressor in the garage too, I might turn the dial down to 60PSI and blow the PC first.




Unless there's electrical components on the panel it should be fine. I did that with my Rosewill Challenger numerous times as it was a similar design. Entire front panel was foam mesh. 60 PSI should work too but I find water more efficient. 

And yeah, ripping off front panels is a bit alarming the first few times. I still feel like I broke it 9 times out of 10 even though it's always fine.


----------



## spirit

My brother had an old HP dx2200 years and years ago back when they were fairly decent machines. Nice little PCs at the time but notorious for collecting huge quantities of dust on the front bezel and then looking awful (and restricting airflow too, of course). One day I took it off, took it outside, dunked it in a water butt for a few seconds to get rid of the dust and then I dried it for a bit with a hairdryer and then let it dry overnight. He could still use the PC without the front bezel and water was the only way to remove all of the dust from the bezel. Air wasn't strong enough to remove it all and a vacuum couldn't get it all off either. I didn't have the electric duster back then, I only bought that about last November and I must have done this about 6 or 7 years ago now.

So watering down your front bezel as long as there no electrical components on it and you dry it off properly is fine.


----------



## The VCR King

spirit said:


> My brother had an old HP dx2200 years and years ago back when they were fairly decent machines. Nice little PCs at the time but notorious for collecting huge quantities of dust on the front bezel and then looking awful (and restricting airflow too, of course). One day I took it off, took it outside, dunked it in a water butt for a few seconds to get rid of the dust and then I dried it for a bit with a hairdryer and then let it dry overnight. He could still use the PC without the front bezel and water was the only way to remove all of the dust from the bezel. Air wasn't strong enough to remove it all and a vacuum couldn't get it all off either. I didn't have the electric duster back then, I only bought that about last November and I must have done this about 6 or 7 years ago now.
> 
> So watering down your front bezel as long as there no electrical components on it and you dry it off properly is fine.


There are no electrical components in my front bezel. When I get home tonight I'll take the air compressor and water to it.


----------



## Laquer Head

The VCR King said:


> There are no electrical components in my front bezel. *When I get home tonight I'll take the air compressor and water to it.*



R.I.P. - The VCR Kings PC (or at minimum PSU)


----------



## The VCR King

Laquer Head said:


> R.I.P. - The VCR Kings PC (or at minimum PSU)


Dude the PSU is surprisingly making it good right now and I got two weeks of stable uptime. My parents are home during the time I'm at school a lot so I told them to shut off the PC if it begins acting funny. Nothing to worry about. I also have a constant team viewer monitor open on my phone and I can remotely shut it down if I need to


----------



## spirit

The VCR King said:


> There are no electrical components in my front bezel. When I get home tonight I'll take the air compressor and water to it.


Yup if there's no LEDs on it or cables or anything, as in it's just a bit of plastic, then do it.

But, if you have blanking covers with dust filters on them, you might want to pull the dust filters off if they're made of a foam. Might not want those getting wet if they're made out of foam because they'll never dry, haha.


----------



## Laquer Head

Fast Forward to tomorrow "Guys, you'll never believe what happened"


----------



## Darren

The VCR King said:


> Dude the PSU is surprisingly making it good right now and I got two weeks of stable uptime. My parents are home during the time I'm at school a lot so I told them to shut off the PC if it begins acting funny. Nothing to worry about. I also have a constant team viewer monitor open on my phone and I can remotely shut it down if I need to



I would not be surprised if you're getting throttling due to poor power but meh.

I'll give you credit for keeping an eye on it but I still say buy EVGA and be done.


----------



## The VCR King

spirit said:


> Yup if there's no LEDs on it or cables or anything, as in it's just a bit of plastic, then do it.
> 
> But, if you have blanking covers with dust filters on them, you might want to pull the dust filters off if they're made of a foam. Might not want those getting wet if they're made out of foam because they'll never dry, haha.


No LEDs at all and no foam, it's all mesh stuff


----------



## spirit

The VCR King said:


> No LEDs at all and no foam, it's all mesh stuff


Go for it then!


----------



## The VCR King

Darren said:


> I would not be surprised if you're getting throttling due to poor power but meh.
> 
> I'll give you credit for keeping an eye on it but I still say buy EVGA and be done.


I know and no offense but Laquer Head needs to lay off. Yes I get I need to get a new PSU. I know the aftermath can be bad. It's really not as bad as you're making it. Please man just stop yelling at me!


----------



## The VCR King

I'm done talking about the PSU. End of subject!!


----------



## Laquer Head

The VCR King said:


> I know and no offense but Lacquer Head needs to lay off. Yes I get I need to get a new PSU. I know the aftermath can be bad. It's really not as bad as you're making it. Please man just stop yelling at me!



I wasn't yelling..


----------



## The VCR King

Laquer Head said:


> I wasn't yelling..


I know but pleas just stop saying things about me. Yes, I know my PSU is bad and needs replaced. It is my top priority right now and I hope to get it taken care of ASAP. I am no longer talking about this, end of subject. Thank you. ​


----------



## The VCR King

Just finished dusting the front of the Beast. Here's some before and after pics I made into an Imgur album.
http://imgur.com/a/RZ30L


----------



## johnb35

The VCR King said:


> I know but pleas just stop saying things about me. Yes, I know my PSU is bad and needs replaced. It is my top priority right now and I hope to get it taken care of ASAP. I am no longer talking about this, end of subject. Thank you.



But wait, if your parents use this machine as well, why can't they help buy the power supply?


----------



## The VCR King

johnb35 said:


> But wait, if your parents use this machine as well, why can't they help buy the power supply?


The PC is my responsibility. The only reason they use it is because it's capable of running the stuff they need for work. The power supply is my responsibility. The Blue Beast is my baby, I gotta take care of it. That's it.


----------



## Darren

The VCR King said:


> The PC is my responsibility. The only reason they use it is because it's capable of running the stuff they need for work. The power supply is my responsibility. The Blue Beast is my baby, I gotta take care of it. That's it.



So take care of it by buying a power supply now rather than subjecting your components to more power issues and threatening to ruin them at any time. You can have "made up your mind" all you want but if your system goes pop while you wanted that extra 15 bucks you'll be kicking yourself. 

Based off your profile I guestimated a shipping ZIP. 51 bucks to your front door. I'll PayPal you the extra dollar and we'll call it square.


----------



## Laquer Head

I'd take that deal^^^


----------



## The VCR King

Laquer Head said:


> I'd take that deal^^^


I'll try to buy it tomorrow then. I'll get my mom to help me order it. I can deal with it being non-modular, I don't care honestly. Now it's not so much of "I want a Corsair so I'll save up for one" it's become "my PC will explode if I don't replace it so I have to buy something right now" and the EVGA is a quality unit too.


----------



## Darren

@beers Happy?

Needs more fans. I have 2 on the front, 2 on the top, 1 on the back, 1 on the side, and 1 on the bottom. Not to mention 2 on the CPU Cooler, 3 on the R9 390, and one in the PSU.

So a total of 13 fans in my computer. It's actually pretty much silent except for the CPU fan and the GPU will ramp up a bit at load.







The MSI board looked better with my color scheme but I'll live.







Potato quality with the fans and LEDs on. I need to get a proper camera. Although at idle my 390 doesn't even turn the fans.


----------



## spirit

When did you get a Gigabyte board? 

Gotta post some pics of mine to fit in with the 'NZXT white case master race' woohooo!  So pleased I went for the H440. By far the best case I've ever used. It's missing a whacking great big R9 390 though. After seeing your pics @Darren and doing @SpriteMidr's build a few weeks ago with a 390 I want a 390 now.  If only I had £240 to spare. 




Intel Core i7 Build ft NZXT H440 and Noctua NH-U14S by ThinkPad Review, on Flickr




Intel Core i7 Build ft NZXT H440 and Noctua NH-U14S by ThinkPad Review, on Flickr




Intel Core i7 Build ft NZXT H440 and Noctua NH-U14S by ThinkPad Review, on Flickr




Intel Core i7 Build ft NZXT H440 and Noctua NH-U14S by ThinkPad Review, on Flickr


----------



## Darren

spirit said:


> When did you get a Gigabyte board?
> 
> Gotta post some pics of mine to fit in with the 'NZXT white case master race' woohooo!  So pleased I went for the H440. By far the best case I've ever used. It's missing a whacking great big R9 390 though. After seeing your pics @Darren and doing @SpriteMidr's build a few weeks ago with a 390 I want a 390 now.  If only I had £240 to spare.



I had a friend that upgraded from an 8350 and this Gigabyte board to an i5 setup. I offered to swap him boards because I knew it had better overclocking and a couple extra things like USB 3.0 header. He just had it laying around anyway and he never even took the MSI board back. The MSI board ended up in one of my roommates Frankenstein build anyway though, so I got the Gigabyte board for basically free.


----------



## Laquer Head

Mad photoshop effects skills!!


----------



## The VCR King

Laquer Head said:


> Mad photoshop effects skills!!
> 
> View attachment 7065


What case is that? I'm really digging the look of that and if I built a new PC I'd want it in that.


----------



## Laquer Head

The VCR King said:


> What case is that? I'm really digging the look of that and if I built a new PC I'd want it in that.



Corsair Graphite 230T


----------



## The VCR King

Laquer Head said:


> Corsair Graphite 230T


Thanks! It looks real nice!


----------



## Laquer Head

The VCR King said:


> Thanks! It looks real nice!



Thanks dude.. I like the case, but I'm not gonna lie, the color choice was left up to a 4 year old--he picked orange!


----------



## beers

Laquer Head said:


> Thanks dude.. I like the case, but I'm not gonna lie, the color choice was left up to a 4 year old--he picked orange!


Orange you glad he didn't pick a banana colored one


----------



## Laquer Head

beers said:


> Orange you glad he didn't pick a banana colored one



Thats right folks.. hes here all week on the main stage.. buy your tickets NOW NOW NOW

Smrt ass


----------



## spirit

Laquer Head said:


> Thanks dude.. I like the case, but I'm not gonna lie, the color choice was left up to a 4 year old--he picked orange!


Tbh I would've probably done the same. I was tempted by the orange/black H440 actually.  I'm loving bright colours right now, I painted my room orange and I went for bright green glasses and a yellow phone.


----------



## Laquer Head

spirit said:


> Tbh I would've probably done the same. I was tempted by the orange/black H440 actually.  I'm loving bright colours right now, I painted my room orange and I went for bright green glasses and a yellow phone.



Believe it or not they also had the 230T in 'Battleship Grey' w/ Black front and it looked great-- but he picked orange first! LOL


----------



## spirit

Laquer Head said:


> Believe it or not they also had the 230T in 'Battleship Grey' w/ Black front and it looked great-- but he picked orange first! LOL


Hmm it looks nice in grey... but actually I'm with the 4 year old on this.


----------



## SpriteMidr

spirit said:


> Hmm it looks nice in grey... but actually I'm with the 4 year old on this.



Y no thermosensitive paint?

That would be awesome cause you could tell how hot your system was running.

That orange is pretty cool, does it glow in the dark?


----------



## Laquer Head

SpriteMidr said:


> *Y no thermosensitive paint?*
> 
> That would be awesome cause you could tell how hot your system was running.
> 
> That orange is pretty cool, *does it glow in the dark?*



Yes, why didn't I just grab my spare can of thermosensitive paint?

No, it does not glow. but the purple fans inside are similar to blacklight on white stuff!


----------



## SpriteMidr

Laquer Head said:


> Yes, why didn't I just grab my spare can of paint



https://www.paintwithpearl.com/shop-custom-paint/temperature-changing-paint/

Thirty dollars or so for a "bag" of the stuff by the looks


----------



## SpriteMidr

spirit said:


> Intel Core i7 Build ft NZXT H440 and Noctua NH-U14S by ThinkPad Review, on Flickr



Just don't cut yourself again on that cooler.


----------



## spirit

SpriteMidr said:


> Just don't cut yourself again on that cooler.


Haha I installed that one a few months before I did yours. Installing my cooler is possibly the only time I've not cut myself whilst installing an aftermarket cooler with a big heatsink like the NH-U14S!


----------



## The VCR King

Laquer Head said:


> Thanks dude.. I like the case, but I'm not gonna lie, the color choice was left up to a 4 year old--he picked orange!


That's actually part of why I like it- orange is my favorite color!


----------



## Intel_man

SpriteMidr said:


> Just don't cut yourself again on that cooler.


If you think that cooler's bad... you should see mine. The Zalman CNPS9900A. That thing... is a nightmare to clean.


----------



## SpriteMidr

Intel_man said:


> If you think that cooler's bad... you should see mine. The Zalman CNPS9900A. That thing... is a nightmare to clean.



I have the same as spirit. Pretty decent, but he did insist on cutting himself on both his own and mine 







I have always been used to these crappy old ones. It is only in the past three years that I have stopped using IDE, and only within the past month have I changed from using VGA for everything.


----------



## spirit

SpriteMidr said:


> I have the same as spirit. Pretty decent, but he did insist on cutting himself on both his own and mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always been used to these crappy old ones. It is only in the past three years that I have stopped using IDE, and only within the past month have I changed from using VGA for everything.


The last cooler I cut myself on before yours was an Arctic Cooler Freezer 13 which I had on my i5 2500K. When I put the NH-U14S on my i7 I was careful and didn't cut myself again.


----------



## Laquer Head

I cut and stabbed myself several times on my old OCZ Vendetta .. terrible Cooler!! (circa. 2007-8)


----------



## SpriteMidr

Laquer Head said:


> I cut and stabbed myself several times on my old OCZ Vendetta .. terrible Cooler!! (circa. 2007-8)



At least the rozzers will be able to use the DNA evidence if anyone walks off with your kit.


----------



## Laquer Head

SpriteMidr said:


> At least the *rozzers* will be able to use the DNA evidence if anyone walks off with your *kit*.



What third world language are you confusing me with?


----------



## SpriteMidr

Laquer Head said:


> What third world language are you confusing me with?



"Rozzers" is a slang word for the Police. Kit or equipment, whatever .

Example of usage:


----------



## Intel_man

It has arrived! Going to install it tomorrow and see how that goes.


----------



## Darren

SpriteMidr said:


> "Rozzers" is a slang word for the Police. Kit or equipment, whatever .
> 
> Example of usage:
> 
> *snip*



Damn Brits.


----------



## spirit

SpriteMidr said:


> At least the rozzers will be able to use the DNA evidence if anyone walks off with your kit.


That's what I always said! I said if anybody nicked my PC, plod would be able to get it back due to the DNA security on my CPU cooler. You just don't get that on a Dell or an HP.


----------



## Calin

I ran out of rigid tubing so I put that piece of white soft tubing there. I will be replacing everything with white soft anyway so that it matches the motherboard


----------



## Intel_man

It boots!


----------



## SpriteMidr

Intel_man said:


> It boots!



I have always wanted a Xeon :3 no idea why. Just sounds cool. Zeeee-on


----------



## Intel_man

I got mine because it was the Xeon branded i7 990X and because of it's age, a lot of them are on the market from servers that are being upgraded with newer chips that are under intel support. 

I got my Xeon stable right now at 4.5GHz on air.... the temps are pretty close to the limit so I'll be dialing it back down for normal use until I get better cooling that would fit my CM Storm Scout. 

http://valid.x86.fr/djnkd0


----------



## SpriteMidr

Intel_man said:


>


----------



## The VCR King

Calin said:


> I ran out of rigid tubing so I put that piece of white soft tubing there. I will be replacing everything with white soft anyway so that it matches the motherboard


Hey I have a question. Sometime when I'm older I want to get into water cooling. All I want to know is how do you bend rigid tubing? What's the process?


----------



## Darren

The VCR King said:


> Hey I have a question. Sometime when I'm older I want to get into water cooling. All I want to know is how do you bend rigid tubing? What's the process?


----------



## tylerjrb

The VCR King said:


> Hey I have a question. Sometime when I'm older I want to get into water cooling. All I want to know is how do you bend rigid tubing? What's the process?



Firstly firmly grasp it .

You can get bending kits. That come with bending jigs, heat gun, silicon insert etc.

Not really much too it. Measure rough where you want it to go. Pencil mark the silicon. Lube the silicon rod. Insert into tube.

Heat up tube with heat gun until it starts to drop and bend under its own weight. Bend with jig or by hand. Hold until it hardens. Remove silicon insert. Insert into fitting, measure, cut to size bit by bit until it fits.

If it's not quite the right angle you can easily re-heat and tweak it until correct.


----------



## Calin

The VCR King said:


> Hey I have a question. Sometime when I'm older I want to get into water cooling. All I want to know is how do you bend rigid tubing? What's the process?


Well I was afraid too of doing it for the first time. I suggest you go with PETG over acrylic, it's easier to bend and doesn't crack that easy (I lost a lot of fluid because one of the acrylic tubes in the bottom cracked) and you can use a regular tubing cutter that you use for soft tubing. All I use is a silicon insert and a heatgun, I do have a full bending kit but that's all I use from it. I do the bends by hand. Don't cheap out on the heatgun though, I have a cheap heatgun and the bends don't look as nice as other people's, I believe it's because of that.


----------



## Darren

tylerjrb said:


> Lube the silicon rod. Insert into tube.



Heheh


Sorry, I'm 12.


----------



## Laquer Head

Darren said:


> Heheh
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm 12.


----------



## Calin

Got the new Block. Also I did a mixture of soft and rigid tubing to balance the blue and white color scheme.


----------



## Shane

Put some castor wheels on my case,Makes moving it out from under my desk so much easier now for accessing the rear or generally just to dust it out as its VERY heavy!





















Sorry for the bad pics,Best amount of light i could get in the room and only have a Phone camera. :/


----------



## Calin

Shane said:


> Sorry for the bad pics,Best amount of light i could get in the room and only have a Phone camera. :/


Still better than my lightning and camera


----------



## spirit

Hahaha @Shane I like that idea, pretty cool! Keeps it off the floor too which will help stop dust!

Not seen you round on here in a while, how's things?


----------



## Shane

Yeah,the standard rubber feet only lifted the case a little from the floor,Now its a little higher but still fits underneath my desk no problems and actually gives the PSU more breathing space underneath.
Seriously though my system is very heavy,much heavier than you think it would be going from he photos,Made it very difficult to pull it from under my desk but now with these castors on its so easier as im always faffing about with my system,trying different things,Upgrading etc. 

As for not seeing me in a while,Yeah ive still been visiting the forums but just sort of lurking. ,Everything's good though on my end thanks for asking.
I see your doing pretty well for yourself,getting a car etc & Congrats on becoming a Mod btw,Well deserved i have mentioned your name before to consider for Moderator.


----------



## spirit

Shane said:


> Yeah,the standard rubber feet only lifted the case a little from the floor,Now its a little higher but still fits underneath my desk no problems and actually gives the PSU more breathing space underneath.
> Seriously though my system is very heavy,much heavier than you think it would be going from he photos,Made it very difficult to pull it from under my desk but now with these castors on its so easier as im always faffing about with my system,trying different things,Upgrading etc.


It was an awesome idea putting those wheels on it! I like your thinking! 



> As for not seeing me in a while,Yeah ive still been visiting the forums but just sort of lurking. ,Everything's good though on my end thanks for asking.
> I see your doing pretty well for yourself,getting a car etc & Congrats on becoming a Mod btw,Well deserved i have mentioned your name before to consider for Moderator.


That's great to hear that things are well with you! Thanks for the congratulations!


----------



## RujoKinJal

New rig! Assembled 04/22/2016


----------



## Laquer Head

RujoKinJal said:


> New rig! Assembled 04/22/2016



Maybe its just me, but pic wont open!!


----------



## Calin

Laquer Head said:


> Maybe its just me, but pic wont open!!


same here


----------



## RujoKinJal

try it now and let me know

And just for the record, cable management is not my strong suit


----------



## Intel_man

I was about to say, dat cable management skills.... is non existent. XD


----------



## RujoKinJal

Intel_man said:


> I was about to say, dat cable management skills.... is non existent. XD



i never really tried
Any good posts on it, plz link if there is


----------



## Laquer Head

@RujoKinJal all good now man.. looks good..

cable management is easy.. grab some zip ties and use the space in your case to try to tuck away excess wire.. It's not too hard and it'll look awesome, and breathe better


----------



## tremmor

Like the idea also Shane of the wheels. Have my tower on the table. Was at Harbor Freight 
and seen the wheels. Didn't do it. would be blowing out 3 or 4 times a year on the floor. 
Will keep on the table for now.


----------



## Calin

RujoKinJal said:


> try it now and let me know
> 
> And just for the record, cable management is not my strong suit


I still can't see it. Try a different hosting site


----------



## Intel_man

Calin said:


> I still can't see it. Try a different hosting site


Try ctrl+f5 and clear your cache.


----------



## Shane

tremmor said:


> Like the idea also Shane of the wheels. Have my tower on the table. Was at Harbor Freight
> and seen the wheels. Didn't do it. would be blowing out 3 or 4 times a year on the floor.
> Will keep on the table for now.



Im so glad i done it,It makes it so much easier now to pull out..i did at one point have my case on the Desk but it used a lot of space and i needed that space for a second monitor..so on the floor it went. 

For my next computer build though,Definitely going to look at going small form factor/Mini-itx.
As quiet and less fans as possible.
External DAC/Sound setup.


----------



## Intel_man

Installed my monitor mount today. Freed up so much space.


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> Installed my monitor mount today. Freed up so much space.



I think you need bigger icons.


----------



## Intel_man

I like big icons.


----------



## spirit

Monitor mounts are great! I love mine. Your setup looks nice and clean!


----------



## Intel_man

Thanks man! Yea Monitor Mounts are great. I did a lot of research on them before grabbing Amazonbasic's dual monitor mount which was basically a rebadged Ergotron LX dual mount, but for way less than the actual Ergotron.


----------



## Calin

So the white fluid came in. Will get sleeved cables later, I'm out of money atm.


----------



## Calin

Sorry for the double post but since a lot of people complained about the pic quality I took the rig to the kitchen where I have much better lightning and took some pics.


----------



## Intel_man

Now, you just need to spend a butt load of money on braided cables.


----------



## Calin

Intel_man said:


> Now, you just need to spend a butt load of money on braided cables.


I had some when I had a blue color scheme but since I swapped to white I can't use them anymore but will buy new ones, don't worry


----------



## spirit

Calin said:


> will buy new ones, don't worry


Before or after the 3 way GTX 1080 SLI setup?


----------



## Calin

spirit said:


> Before or after the 3 way GTX 1080 SLI setup?


Ok, I don't have THAT kind of money lmao.


----------



## spirit

Calin said:


> Ok, I don't have THAT kind of money lmao.


You can't be far off though. How about two 1080s?


----------



## Intel_man

Lol, stop tempting him!


----------



## Calin

spirit said:


> You can't be far off though. How about two 1080s?


Maybe if I save money until the 1080 ti comes out I'll be able to get 2 of them


----------



## Intel_man

Screw the ti, get the Titan X replacement.


----------



## spirit

Intel_man said:


> Screw the ti, get the Titan X replacement.


Need 4 of them to make it worthwhile though.


----------



## Calin

Intel_man said:


> Screw the ti, get the Titan X replacement.


What if the Titan X was the last Titan and there is only gonna be a 1080 ti with a fully unlocked gp100?


----------



## Laquer Head

Calin said:


> What if the Titan X was the last Titan and there is only gonna be a 1080 ti with a fully unlocked gp100?



Get the tri or quad 1080s now... and upgarde to quad ti later... pretty simple!!


----------



## Intel_man

spirit said:


> Need 4 of them to make it worthwhile though.


Yea but he cheaped out on his CPU. Should've bought the 5960X if he wanted to run Quad SLi.


----------



## RujoKinJal

Are you saying he couldn't run the quad SLi with his CPU?


----------



## Laquer Head

RujoKinJal said:


> Are you saying he couldn't run the quad SLi with his CPU?



The 5960X has max 40 pcie lanes while the 6700K has max 16 pcie lanes.. thats why

However the 5960x is like $1000 usd


----------



## Intel_man

RujoKinJal said:


> Are you saying he couldn't run the quad SLi with his CPU?


Yep. SLi requires a minimum of 8x per slot. So the max he can run is just 2 way SLi. 


Laquer Head said:


> The 5960X has max 40 pcie lanes while the 6700K has max 16 pcie lanes.. thats why
> 
> However the 5960x is like $1000 usd



Worth every penny.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> Yep. SLi requires a minimum of 8x per slot. So the max he can run is just 2 way SLi.
> 
> 
> Worth every penny.



STOP giving me reasons to blow mad skrilla bro...LOL


----------



## Intel_man

Laquer Head said:


> STOP giving me reasons to blow mad skrilla bro...LOL


Its ok, if you don't want to get the 5960X, buy the upcoming 10 core hyperthreaded 6950X.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> Its ok, if you don't want to get the 5960X, buy the upcoming 10 core hyperthreaded 6950X.



So like $1800-$2000 in our sorry excuse for currency??


----------



## Intel_man

Probably.


----------



## RujoKinJal

WOW! that is nuts.
So does my new i5 6600K only have 16 lanes as well?


----------



## Laquer Head

RujoKinJal said:


> WOW! that is nuts.
> So does my new i5 6600K only have 16 lanes as well?



Yeah, the i5 6600K is max 16 pcie lanes


----------



## RujoKinJal

Is there a socket 1151 that has more lane incase i decide to upgrade in the future?


----------



## Intel_man

No, not that I know of. That's the main difference I find with the Enthusiast grade stuff (LGA2011-v3) and the typical consumer grade stuff (LGA1151). For your average joe, this isn't going to affect them at all but when you want to go a little bit crazy with fast components, you'll want the X99.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> No, not that I know of. That's the main difference I find with the Enthusiast grade stuff (LGA2011-v3) and the typical consumer grade stuff (LGA1151). For your average joe, this isn't going to affect them at all but when you want to go a little bit crazy with fast components, you'll want the X99.



Yeah, thats just it. But really 2,3,4 cards is just overkill. A single GTX1080 is going to pretty epic for most gamers


----------



## RujoKinJal

Okay, well then i will have to stick with a duel SLi setup when i upgrade my VC.
Thank you for the information guys, it has taught me something new today


----------



## Laquer Head

RujoKinJal said:


> Okay, well then i will have to stick with a duel SLi setup when i upgrade my VC.
> Thank you for the information guys, it has taught me something new today



No problem.. I honestly wouldn't be worried at all if I were you.. I know for myself.. I got a gen old CPU and I'm going to grab a single 1080 and call it a day.. way overkill for me and will school any game I want to play!


----------



## RujoKinJal

Let me know when you are rdy to sell that GTX 980.
Maybe we could make a deal where we both upgrade


----------



## Intel_man

Laquer Head said:


> Yeah, thats just it. But really 2,3,4 cards is just overkill. A single GTX1080 is going to pretty epic for most gamers


You have to remember though, more PCI-e lanes = more headroom for expansion. There's only so much the Z170 has when it comes to dedicated PCI-e lanes for your "other stuff" (nvme, sata-express, sata 3...etc) before it reduces your GPU's 16x speed to 8x speed and use up the freed up 8x for your "other stuff". If that happens, you can't SLi. Granted, most people here won't saturate the pcie lanes, but you know... some people are nuts and forget to take the pcie lane limitations.


----------



## Laquer Head

RujoKinJal said:


> Let me know when you are rdy to sell that GTX 980.
> Maybe we could make a deal where we both upgrade



Sorry brother, I'd love to help you but I'm giving it to a close friend at an extremely deep discount, as he is partly disabled and on a fixed income, so its a gift essentially.


----------



## Intel_man

Geoff might be wanting to offload his 980 ti when the 1080 comes out.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> Geoff might be wanting to offload his 980 ti when the 1080 comes out.



@Geoff might have some "old" smartphones too.. That ancient S7 Edge....LOL


----------



## RujoKinJal

lol. i have a Samsung S4 active i will be trying to sell once i reach 100 posts
and a bunch of other oldy but goodies


----------



## Calin

I don't have a high end smartphone... I spent all my money on the PC


----------



## Laquer Head

Calin said:


> I don't have a high end smartphone... I spent all my money on the PC



LIES!!!!


----------



## Geoff

Intel_man said:


> Geoff might be wanting to offload his 980 ti when the 1080 comes out.


Yup 



Laquer Head said:


> @Geoff might have some "old" smartphones too.. That ancient S7 Edge....LOL


I know, it's so old lol



Calin said:


> I don't have a high end smartphone... I spent all my money on the PC


You're missing out.  I only use my PC a couple hours a day, but I'm with my phone from morning until night.


----------



## Calin

Geoff said:


> You're missing out.  I only use my PC a couple hours a day, but I'm with my phone from morning until night.


I consider PCs to be much more practical than smartphones. I only use my phone for instagram and while I'm working on my PC. Last week it broke and took a week to get it fixed, and I had absolutely no problem just using the PC.


----------



## RujoKinJal

To bad the 980's are so pricy. Even used ones


----------



## Laquer Head

RujoKinJal said:


> To bad the 980's are so pricy. Even used ones



The GTX 1070 is gonna be $379usd. Thats a pretty sweet price for the specs!


----------



## Laquer Head

Got bored, stripped the backup rig and painted the front white. Its an old coolermaster sileo 500 silent chassis, and the front had this gnarly fake aluminum that was all stained and scratched.

Turned out decent..


----------



## RujoKinJal

It looks nice


----------



## Laquer Head

RujoKinJal said:


> It looks nice



Thanks dude! Simple and cheap mods are sometimes the best!


----------



## Shane

Looking good Laquer


----------



## Intel_man

My Code keyboard arrived. Cherry MX Clear switches are amazing.


----------



## RujoKinJal

Looking good 




Intel_man said:


> My Code keyboard arrived. Cherry MX Clear switches are amazing.


----------



## Calin

Laquer Head said:


> Got bored, stripped the backup rig and painted the front white. Its an old coolermaster sileo 500 silent chassis, and the front had this gnarly fake aluminum that was all stained and scratched.
> 
> Turned out decent..View attachment 7223


Looks nice for a cheap case


----------



## RujoKinJal

Sometimes we are broke but still have to feed the modding bug


----------



## Intel_man

Calin said:


> Looks nice for a cheap case


Not all of us are born with a silver spoon in our mouths.


----------



## Laquer Head

Calin said:


> *Looks nice for a cheap case *





RujoKinJal said:


> Sometimes we are broke but still have to feed the modding bug





Intel_man said:


> Not all of us are born with a silver spoon in our mouths.



Haha.. I just got chirped by a boy young enough to be my son..


----------



## spirit

OK so in 2011 when I was 13 I built my mate this PC. It was kind of low end with a Phenom II X4 840, 4GB RAM, HD 5670 and so on. He recently bought the alpha for PlanetCoaster and surprise, surprise, his 5670 could barely play it at 1080p on low. So, on a tight-ish budget, he bought a Corsair CX600M PSU, 8GB of RAM and a used MSI Radeon HD 7950.

He messaged me on Saturday to say 'JASSSOONNN IT'S HERE COME AND FIT IT!' but I had gotten completely drunk the night before and I was hungover so we had to wait until Sunday. I went round to put it together and I had forgotten two things: firstly, how small his case was, and secondly, how huge those MSI 7950s were! You can see where this is going! Yes, the 7950 didn't fit in his case because some hard drive rails were in the way. We could've just bought a bigger case, but we are practical men (with no money!), so carefully using a drill, a hammer, a coping saw and some pliers, we managed to remove the hard drive rails and fit the 7950 inside the case. 

It works great! It even looked pretty good once we removed the sharp bits of metal! The game plays smoothly at 1080p at max settings too, so he is pleased!





Original hard drive rails still in place.






Hard drive rails removed but some sharp bits left over. We used a drill to literally drill through the rivets holding the metal in place (cheap case!) because we didn't have pliers strong enough to remove them.






Removing the sharper bits with a coping saw!










Finished! The power supply barely fit, we had fun getting that in! Had to break off quite a lot of plastic inside the case using a hammer in order to get that in.

He can only have one SATA device though because the 7950 covers three of his four SATA ports on his motherboard. You just have to love cheap mATX motherboards!  So obviously he has his hard drive plugged in and he had to sacrifice his DVD drive.


----------



## Intel_man

Right angle SATA cables won't work for him to get access to the other sata ports?


----------



## spirit

Intel_man said:


> Right angle SATA cables won't work for him to get access to the other sata ports?


I don't think so. The 7950 completely covers them! Also, the ports are facing downwards towards the bottom of the case, not outwards towards the front.


----------



## Darren

@spirit My 390 snickers at your puny 7950. 







In all seriousness though you're right, those cards were huge. My 7970 was almost as long as the 390, which in itself was bigger than the 7990 even!. That 7950 looks to be similar to my 7970(s).

To AMD's credit, or discredit depending, those Phenom's still game alright in comparison to the Vishera chips. Particularly if you crank them up.


----------



## Intel_man

I never understand what the point was for those triple fan heatsink designs. Totally unnecessary.


----------



## spirit

Darren said:


> @spirit My 390 snickers at your puny 7950.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness though you're right, those cards were huge. My 7970 was almost as long as the 390, which in itself was bigger than the 7990 even!. That 7950 looks to be similar to my 7970(s).
> 
> To AMD's credit, or discredit depending, those Phenom's still game alright in comparison to the Vishera chips. Particularly if you crank them up.


Not my 7950 but yeah they are big! In 2011 I used an MSI TwinFrozr II GTX 560 Ti for a build I did for somebody else and this 7950 (with a similar cooler, looks like this 7950 has the TwinFrozr III) dwarfs that. It's definitely bigger than the MSI GTX 970 I used for a client's machine last year and my MSI GTX 760 (both with the newer 'Gaming' coolers from MSI - are they still TwinFrozrs?) I'm not sure if it's as big as my old Sapphire Radeon HD 5870 though - that was a big card! I was amazed at the size of the PowerColor R9 390 when I built @SpriteMidr's PC - huge! High-end Radeons are always big cards!


----------



## beers

Intel_man said:


> I never understand what the point was for those triple fan heatsink designs. Totally unnecessary.


MOAR FANZ

Eh, I think even Accelero and similar do them with the aftermarket coolers.  You can pump some serious GPU core voltage without even worrying about it.


----------



## spirit

Here are some photos of the PC I did in November 2011 with an i3 2100 and an MSI TwinFrozr II GTX 560 Ti just so you can compare it to the size of the MSI TwinFrozr III HD 7950. Big difference!













And yes @Darren with this 7950 and the upgraded RAM (from 4GB to 8GB) I reckon this PC will last him a little while. He doesn't do much gaming on it, more of an Xbox guy unfortunately, but maybe now he has more power he will do more PC gaming? Kind of hard to play games on a 5670! This Phenom II X4 840 is still going strong and it wasn't even one of the high-end 9xx chips! I think the next thing he is after is an SSD. He'll probably want a 500GB one given that he can only have one SATA device!  Or we might remove his sound card which he doesn't actually need and put a SATA 6GBps PCIe x1 card in there. His board is only SATA 6GBps.


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> I never understand what the point was for those triple fan heatsink designs. Totally unnecessary.


It's totally totally not. My 390 runs noticeably cooler than my friends MSI 390 (dual fans). Like 5-8oC cooler at load, if not more. That's pretty significant, and those MSI coolers are one of the better ones too. I was able to clock mine higher due to thermal headroom that he didn't have.

And come on! It's an AMD card. It would burn the house down otherwise, don't ya know?


----------



## spirit

I'm pretty sure the PowerColor R9 390 in @SpriteMidr's PC is also a three-slot card. I remember remarking about the sheer size of it when I was building the PC! 

Mind you, every time I see a high-end Radeon whether it be an old HD 5870, a kind-of-old HD 7950 or a brand new R9 390 I'm always like 'woah so big!'


----------



## Darren

spirit said:


> I'm pretty sure the PowerColor R9 390 in @SpriteMidr's PC is also a three-slot card. I remember remarking about the sheer size of it when I was building the PC!
> 
> Mind you, every time I see a high-end Radeon whether it be an old HD 5870, a kind-of-old HD 7950 or a brand new R9 390 I'm always like 'woah so big!'



As small as the RX 480 (PCB length in particular), the high end Polaris GPU's might actually be of somewhat reasonable size, but then again probably not. 

Nvidia's flagships are huge too. 980 TI STRIX.


----------



## Intel_man

My statement blanket covers any video card with the triple fan designs. If EVGA's 980 ti kingpin can manage with a dual fan setup... the triples are just a bit over the top.


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> My statement blanket covers any video card with the triple fan designs. If EVGA's 980 ti kingpin can manage with a dual fan setup... the triples are just a bit over the top.



I don't quite follow. I just said that my triple fan card runs cooler than an identical card with a dual fan design? Yeah it can manage, but if you can get cooler temperatures out of a triple fan setup, why wouldn't you? Also more fans = more airflow = lower overall fan RPM = less noise. My Sapphire is definitely quieter than the MSI 390 too.


----------



## spirit

Haven't actually seen a modern NVIDIA flagship in the flesh, the highest-end one I've used is the GTX 970 from MSI which was a pretty big card but probably not as big as the 980s and 980 Tis were.


----------



## SpriteMidr

spirit said:


> I'm pretty sure the PowerColor R9 390 in @SpriteMidr's PC is also a three-slot card. I remember remarking about the sheer size of it when I was building the PC!
> 
> Mind you, every time I see a high-end Radeon whether it be an old HD 5870, a kind-of-old HD 7950 or a brand new R9 390 I'm always like 'woah so big!'


Two slot


----------



## Intel_man

Darren said:


> I don't quite follow. I just said that my triple fan card runs cooler than an identical card with a dual fan design? Yeah it can manage, but if you can get cooler temperatures out of a triple fan setup, why wouldn't you? Also more fans = more airflow = lower overall fan RPM = less noise. My Sapphire is definitely quieter than the MSI 390 too.


I get where you're coming from with that logic of more fans = more airflow, but it seems to me from the reviews I've seen, it's not as significant as it should be.

You could even argue that under load, the triple fan design would be louder because that's more fans @ 100% rpm. I can see the triple fan would run at lower rpms when the load is not as high and at the lower temperature ranges. But once it reaches a certain temperature, the triple fan setup would be louder.



> Overclocking proved both easy and fruitful. For a 24/7 stable overclock, we were able to set the GPU core to *1300 MHz base/1401 MHz boost/1515 MHz* actual boost. As is typical with Hynix memory, it too overclocked quite well and landed at *2000 MHz (8000 MHz GDDR5).* If you’re wondering what PrecisionX and the Classified offers as far as overclocking options, the voltage can be set up to +50mv, power target to +115%, and temperature target to 91 °C. At the overclocked settings we used, we never ran into any throttling issues.





> Base Clock: 1190 MHZ
> 
> Boost Clock: 1291 MHz
> 
> Memory Clock: 7010 MHz Effective
> 
> CUDA Cores: 2816
> 
> Bus Type: PCI-E 3.0
> 
> Memory Detail: 6144MB GDDR5
> 
> Memory Bit Width: 384 Bit
> 
> Memory Speed: 0.28ns
> 
> Memory Bandwidth: 336.5 GB/s








What I'm trying to say is, pushing OC beyond the numbers you're typically going to get with a dual fan cooler, you should really be going liquid. Going triple fan air cooling is a bit overkill.

You can read all about the performance of that card in the article. Neat read though. Not like it matters now that the 1080's released. 
http://www.overclockers.com/evga-gtx-980-ti-classified-graphics-card-review/

To put it into perspective, here's Asus' triple fan GTX 980 Ti STRIX DCIII OC
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2015/09/01/asus_gtx_980_ti_strix_dciii_oc_video_card_review/1

The OC that they managed with that card is on par with eVGA's classified and the temperatures they were getting is very similar. (The Classified was around 5 degrees hotter than the Asus one)











tl:dr The triple fan design vs dual fan design isn't all that different.


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> I get where you're coming from with that logic of more fans = more airflow, but it seems to me from the reviews I've seen, it's not as significant as it should be.
> 
> You could even argue that under load, the triple fan design would be louder because that's more fans @ 100% rpm. I can see the triple fan would run at lower rpms when the load is not as high and at the lower temperature ranges. But once it reaches a certain temperature, the triple fan setup would be louder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm trying to say is, pushing OC beyond the numbers you're typically going to get with a dual fan cooler, you should really be going liquid. Going triple fan air cooling is a bit overkill.
> 
> You can read all about the performance of that card in the article. Neat read though. Not like it matters now that the 1080's released.
> http://www.overclockers.com/evga-gtx-980-ti-classified-graphics-card-review/
> 
> To put it into perspective, here's Asus' triple fan GTX 980 Ti STRIX DCIII OC
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2015/09/01/asus_gtx_980_ti_strix_dciii_oc_video_card_review/1
> 
> The OC that they managed with that card is on par with eVGA's classified and the temperatures they were getting is very similar. (The Classified was around 5 degrees hotter than the Asus one)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tl:dr The triple fan design vs dual fan design isn't all that different.




It looks badass as shit.

/argument


----------



## Intel_man

Personally, I would like to see more vendors come out with single slot flagship cards that's ready for liquid cooling. Those look the most badass.


----------



## Jiniix

@Intel_man Isn't that just reference design?


----------



## Intel_man

What is reference design?


----------



## Jiniix

The PCB design by NVIDIA or AMD. The 'standard' if you will, most blocks are made for these cards. Granted they take 2x PCI covers, but the PCB and water block will only take up one


----------



## Intel_man

Jiniix said:


> The PCB design by NVIDIA or AMD. The 'standard' if you will, most blocks are made for these cards. *Granted they take 2x PCI covers*, but the PCB and water block will only take up one


Then that's not single slot.


----------



## beers

NostalgiaPC is now operational thanks to a cheap eBay board. 

Athlon X2 4400+
2x 1 GB Patriot PC3200
Epox 9npa+ ultra

Be afraid! (Probably more afraid of the potato quality photo tbh)


----------



## Intel_man

But the real question is, does it have an AGP port?


----------



## spirit

I can see this PC being housed in something like a Corsair 800D.


----------



## beers

Intel_man said:


> But the real question is, does it have an AGP port?


C'mon now, I'm not THAT hardcore 

Read it and weep!  The system knows it's +1 to 1337ness hence the score.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11323569


----------



## Geoff

beers said:


> NostalgiaPC is now operational thanks to a cheap eBay board.
> 
> Athlon X2 4400+
> 2x 1 GB Patriot PC3200
> Epox 9npa+ ultra
> 
> Be afraid! (Probably more afraid of the potato quality photo tbh)


Calin, is that you?


----------



## beers

Got a new laptop at work, the speedstep and voltage are pretty insane at the low end:


----------



## Intel_man

That's actually quite impressive.


----------



## Geoff

beers said:


> Got a new laptop at work, the speedstep and voltage are pretty insane at the low end:


500MHz?  Damn that must fly in low power mode.


----------



## Darren

I should test out my 4200U for comparison sake. It's got pretty solid battery life and is basically the same CPU as that, just a couple generations back.


----------



## Origin Saint

Darren said:


> I should test out my 4200U for comparison sake. It's got pretty solid battery life and is basically the same CPU as that, just a couple generations back.


Bet it can't beat my 3630QM + 950M w/ 6-cell battery, battery life! /s

My damn lappy gets like 1% a minute when on 50% brightness and performing browsing/word processing.


----------



## Calin

The rig with the 1080. I know the front fans are dirty but I can't see them with the side panel on.


----------



## Geoff

Calin said:


> The rig with the 1080. I know the front fans are dirty but I can't see them with the side panel on.


The point of having clean fans isn't so they look pretty...


----------



## Laquer Head

Geoff said:


> The point of having clean fans isn't so they look pretty...



Yeah, its so that the LED's shine really bright!


----------



## Calin

Geoff said:


> The point of having clean fans isn't so they look pretty...


Yeah but most of that "dirt" are stains from my old blue fluid.


----------



## spirit

Calin said:


> The rig with the 1080. I know the front fans are dirty but I can't see them with the side panel on.


Looks great and the fans don't look too ditty to me. My own are worse! 

I'm still amazed that you're 14 or 15 and can afford to buy a 980 Ti and then immediately get rid of it and buy the 1080 the second it's launched!


----------



## Calin

spirit said:


> I'm still amazed that you're 14 or 15 and can afford to buy a 980 Ti and then immediately get rid of it and buy the 1080 the second it's launched!


Supportive parents.
inb4 spoiled


----------



## Darren

Calin said:


> Supportive parents.
> inb4 spoiled


I don't know your family, your financials, or your life...

but... that's being spoiled by pretty much any stretch of the imagination. 

Clean dem fans boy!


----------



## Calin

@Darren They gave me 800$ for passing the 8th grade and I got a 1080 with them (it's more expensive here in Romania because of VAT), same last year with the 7th grade and 980 Tif


----------



## Punk

Calin said:


> @Darren They gave me 800$ for passing the 8th grade and I got a 1080 with them (it's more expensive here in Romania because of VAT), same last year with the 7th grade and 980 Tif


Is it 800 in romanian currency or really 800$? Because that's a hell lot for your age, I don't think I ever had more than 300$ before my first work when I was 18. Spoiled child maybe not, depends on how they acted while giving it to you and how much they "spoil' you or not during the year.


----------



## Calin

Punk said:


> Is it 800 in romanian currency or really 800$? Because that's a hell lot for your age, I don't think I ever had more than 300$ before my first work when I was 18. Spoiled child maybe not, depends on how they acted while giving it to you and how much they "spoil' you or not during the year.


really 800$. 800 Lei (Romanian currency) = 196$. I bought some minor things like some games during the year. The only major thing I bought was the i7, but it was a must considering the 8350 died, so that I could actually use my PC.


----------



## Intel_man

You know what I got for passing 8th grade? Nothing. Had I failed high school though, I probably would've been b****ed slapped back to 3rd grade.


----------



## Punk

Calin said:


> really 800$. 800 Lei (Romanian currency) = 196$. I bought some minor things like some games during the year. The only major thing I bought was the i7, but it was a must considering the 8350 died, so that I could actually use my PC.


That's really a lot then, I just saw you upgrade your GPU every year I guess that's how you do it. I won't judge you since I don't know you personally but that's definitely not what I'll do with my child.


Intel_man said:


> You know what I got for passing 8th grade? Nothing. Had I failed high school though, I probably would've been b****ed slapped back to 3rd grade.


Same thing haha, probably got a Gameboy Advance game or PS2 game at most


----------



## Geoff

The problem with him getting so much money for little things like graduating 8th grade, is when he gets his first job and makes minimum wage, he's going to be working a LOT for little money, since the value of a dollar means almost nothing to someone that gets nearly $1k for virtually no reason.


----------



## Calin

Geoff said:


> The problem with him getting so much money for little things like graduating 8th grade, is when he gets his first job and makes minimum wage, he's going to be working a LOT for little money, since the value of a dollar means almost nothing to someone that gets nearly $1k for virtually no reason.


Well all the little money I get will be spent on the PC. My parents said they will support me by paying bills and stuff for their whole life


----------



## Intel_man

Calin said:


> My parents said they will support me by paying bills and stuff for their whole life


----------



## spirit

Calin said:


> Well all the little money I get will be spent on the PC. My parents said they will support me by paying bills and stuff for their whole life


Your family must be quite well off then!

Although I, and others, believe it's best to learn to pay your own way and earn your money, who are we to judge how you finance your components? As long as you don't steal them then I guess it's OK?


----------



## Calin

spirit said:


> Your family must be quite well off then!
> 
> Although I, and others, believe it's best to learn to pay your own way and earn your money, who are we to judge how you finance your components? As long as you don't steal them then I guess it's OK?


We're not rich, not by a long shot. They just love me enough to give me most of their money. And thank you for not judging me, there are a lot of people on Facebook who simply can't stand it and they start insulting me everytime they see me.


----------



## spirit

Calin said:


> We're not rich, not by a long shot. They just love me enough to give me most of their money. And thank you for not judging me, there are a lot of people on Facebook who simply can't stand it and they start insulting me everytime they see me.


Yeah we shouldn't really judge. We may not agree with them but it's not our money, it's your parents'. They can choose what they give you.

Nice rig!


----------



## Geoff

Calin said:


> Well all the little money I get will be spent on the PC. My parents said they will support me by paying bills and stuff for their whole life


I feel sorry for you.  You may not feel this way now since you are so young, but not being able to take care of yourself without the help of your parents when you are an adult is very depressing, and won't get you far when it comes time to getting a girlfriend and looking to move on in life.  No woman wants a man who can't afford to take care of himself, let alone a family without the financial help of his parents.



Calin said:


> They just love me enough to give me most of their money.


That is not love.  That is what happens when parents don't have the time or ability to show affection by spending time with their kids and doing things with them, they think giving them money and buying them stuff will buy their child their love.


----------



## Calin

Geoff said:


> and won't get you far when it comes time to getting a girlfriend and looking to move on in life. No woman wants a man who can't afford to take care of himself, let alone a family without the financial help of his parents.


I said it before, I don't want a girlfriend. I'm so in love with my computer, I feel that getting a girlfriend would lure me away from it which I don't want.


----------



## Geoff

Calin said:


> I said it before, I don't want a girlfriend. I'm so in love with my computer, I feel that getting a girlfriend would lure me away from it which I don't want.


Let me re-state what I said above:


Geoff said:


> I feel sorry for you.



You are what, 14?  A lot can change between now and when you get towards the end of high school and college.  You don't want to be addicted to your computer forever, it's not healthy.


----------



## spirit

Calin said:


> I said it before, I don't want a girlfriend. I'm so in love with my computer, I feel that getting a girlfriend would lure me away from it which I don't want.


OK now that is a little sad I must admit. 

I joke and say computers last longer than my ex girlfriends did but that doesn't mean I'm not interested in having one. Anyway I was so young when I had those relationships it was to be expected.


----------



## Calin

Geoff said:


> You are what, 14? A lot can change between now and when you get towards the end of high school and college


True.


spirit said:


> doesn't mean I'm not interested in having one


It's not that I don't like girls, I do I just feel afraid of having a relationship. Maybe if I find a girl who likes computers too I will get in a relationship with her


----------



## spirit

Calin said:


> It's not that I don't like girls, I do I just feel afraid of having a relationship. Maybe if I find a girl who likes computers too I will get in a relationship with her


'Life's too short to be afraid' my friend! But what I would say is that usually if you don't look for a girlfriend, one day you'll just stumble across one that you fall in love with.

My parents have been married for 26 years. Dad's an IT engineer and has been since before he met my mum. Mum has no interest in computers at all, so you don't necessarily need to find one who likes computers.

I see this thread could be turning into 'Post your girlfriend'... interpret that as you wish!


----------



## Calin

Well when I was in the 5th grade I liked a girl a lot and kept thinking about her. But I was sad that I wasn't thinking about computers anymore and now I'm glad I don't have any major crushes.


----------



## Origin Saint

spirit said:


> Mum has no interest in computers at all, so you don't necessarily need to find one who likes computers.


Seconded this.  I'm a Computer Engineer in-training at university, and work as a Software Engineer.  Built a $1500+ computer, own a $1200 laptop, Xbox One, WiiU, Xbox 360, among many other game systems, along with an immense collection of games and movies.

My girlfriend of nearly 6 years has zero interest in almost all technology.  She's an artist by talent, and disliked most school, and doesn't care about computers so long as they work when she needs them for something.  It's not that she doesn't understand _anything_ about them, she just doesn't care to know the technicalities and what not; Just not her cup of tea or hobby.

You don't need a woman who likes technology or computers because you do.  It might help, but believe me, there's a lot more to life, love, and relationships than just a similar hobby or two, not to mention I'd personally get tired of someone who was as into games as I am.  Sometimes I need that nudge to take a break and go live a little, and being with someone who isn't like me, helps that happen.


----------



## Thanatos

Calin said:


> I said it before, I don't want a girlfriend. I'm so in love with my computer, I feel that getting a girlfriend would lure me away from it which I don't want.



lol check my sig


----------



## Calin

@Thanatos
"No, I am forever alone. My computer isn't just a friend. The lover I share those static nights with. It is a family member. My child I helped to create. It is my all."
That? That's well said sir! Kudos to you!

@Origin Saint Again, I just don't feel up for a relationship. There are a lot of people who suicided because they broke up, I don't want to be one of them. I always despised people who suicide. Again, I do have girls I like, I just have no interest in getting in a relationship with them


----------



## Geoff

Calin said:


> I said it before, I don't want a girlfriend. I'm so in love with my computer, I feel that getting a girlfriend would lure me away from it which I don't want.


Why don't you want that?


----------



## Calin

Geoff said:


> Why don't you want that?


Because I don't want to lose interest in something I spent 4000$ on.


----------



## Intel_man

Calin said:


> There are a lot of people who suicided because they broke up, I don't want to be one of them.


Man... if that happened to everyone who broke up, the world wouldn't be overpopulated.


----------



## Calin

Intel_man said:


> Man... if that happened to everyone who broke up, the world wouldn't be overpopulated.


Last year a girl who lives in my city suicided by jumping into a river... because she broke up.


----------



## spirit

Calin said:


> Last year a girl who lives in my city suicided by jumping into a river... because she broke up.


Millions of people break up every day. Do we hear about millions of suicides per day ALL because of breaking up? No. I'm 18, had two girlfriends, so have broken up twice and I never once contemplated suicide over it! Not going out with somebody because you're scared it might make you suicidal if you break up is just ridiculous - I'm sorry!

Let's get this back to posting pics of our PCs, unless anybody has any hot women to post?   (joke)


----------



## Shlouski

Calin said:


> Last year a girl who lives in my city suicided by jumping into a river... because she broke up.



At your age I was horny as hell, but had no interest in relationships like yourself, though when a girl gave me a chance I, you know  . I spent some good years hanging out with friends having fun, gaming a lot and doing very little (real life) socialising, but then I turned about 28 and I thought where the hell has the time gone, I haven't gotten anywhere. Really time goes way too fast, which will become more apparent to you as you get older and then you start to feel like you are missing out on life as you watch all of your friends moving on and you become more alone. This is when you realise how important it is to share your life with someone who you love and loves you back and between your relationship and work, you realise how unimportant play games is. I gave myself a big kick up the arse a few years ago and now I'm much happier, I'm even getting married in 3 weeks .
Your young and you have time, but what I'm trying to say is that you might not have as much time as you think, so keep your future in mind and don't get left behind.


----------



## Intel_man

spirit said:


> I'm 18, had two girlfriends, so have broken up twice and I never once contemplated suicide over it!


According to Calin, you're living on borrowed time now!


----------



## spirit

Intel_man said:


> According to Calin, you're living on borrowed time now!


Hahahaha wow! 

OK let's get this back on topic. If you want to talk about girls and relationships there's the Reflect On Life thread.


----------



## Origin Saint

spirit said:


> unless anybody has any hot women to post?   (joke)


The girl on fire:





Too literal? 

I'm finished now @spirit, you can smack me if you want


----------



## spirit

Origin Saint said:


> The girl on fire:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too literal?
> 
> I'm finished now @spirit, you can smack me if you want


She was pretty hot in both respects. 

OK, PCs...


----------



## Geoff

Calin said:


> Because I don't want to lose interest in something I spent 4000$ on.


You mean what your parents bought for you.  Just because you get a girlfriend doesn't mean you won't be able to play any games at all.


----------



## Intel_man

Origin Saint said:


> you can smack me if you want


Probably not the only thing he'll smack. 

Here's a super old pic of my PC... Funny enough... that 15" monitor in the pic still works. LOL!

Man.. I missed that Logitech keyboard... wish I still had it. (spilled Coke on it and the keys got sticky... was pretty pissed about it at the time)


----------



## Calin

Geoff said:


> You mean what your parents bought for you


Nah, they gave me the money and I ordered what I wanted, even the orders invoice is under my name.


----------



## Intel_man

Calin said:


> Nah, they gave me the money and I ordered what I wanted, even the orders invoice is under my name.


How does your parents giving you money to buy stuff change the fact that your parents bought it for you?


----------



## Geoff

Calin said:


> Nah, they gave me the money and I ordered what I wanted, even the orders invoice is under my name.


Uh, that is exactly what "your parents bought it for you" means...

Did you earn the money yourself?  No
Did your parents give you the money?  Yes


----------



## spirit

Intel_man said:


> Man.. I missed that Logitech keyboard... wish I still had it. (spilled Coke on it and the keys got sticky... was pretty pissed about it at the time)


At least it wasn't spaghetti!


----------



## Intel_man

True... but it was painful going from a backlit keyboard to a nonbacklit one for awhile. Granted I went from rubber dome to mechanical keys which helped ease the pain.


----------



## tylerjrb

Latest pics with 1080's in and new black/red cables . Both sat at 2100mhz for gaming. Can just scrape 2139mhz out of one for benches but the other one is limited at about 2110mhz.

http://i.imgur.com/dwhADvv.jpg

Regards to Calin. I wont judge at all, but I find saving a hell of a lot and spending most of your time saving to buy something is really worth while. Took me just under a year to buy a £300 telescope I had been dying to purchase when I was about 14 years old. That was including money from birthdays aswell. Days on end of cutting peoples lawns and washing cars. I still have that telescope today, take good care of it and use it quite regular because it meant so much to me.

I mean no disrespect but i'm glad I had to save for it. I find now I have a job earning decent money. Buying things just feels like buying things rather than that christmas morning feeling after months of saving.


----------



## Calin

Added back my old 560 rad, but its passive this time


----------



## Intel_man

But why? You don't gain much from doing that.


----------



## Calin

Intel_man said:


> But why? You don't gain much from doing that.


Because I had it from my AMD build and the CPU was getting pretty hot.


----------



## Intel_man

Calin said:


> CPU was getting pretty hot.





Intel_man said:


> But why? You don't gain much from doing that.


Yea... except what you did is probably not going to help your CPU cool down.


----------



## Calin

Well I lost about 8-10c. Pretty happy


----------



## Geoff

Calin said:


> Well I lost about 8-10c. Pretty happy


You're probably comparing the temps of a long running system to one that was off for hours while you installed it, then measured when you first booted it up.


----------



## spirit

Intel_man said:


> Probably not the only thing he'll smack.
> 
> Here's a super old pic of my PC... Funny enough... that 15" monitor in the pic still works. LOL!
> 
> Man.. I missed that Logitech keyboard... wish I still had it. (spilled Coke on it and the keys got sticky... was pretty pissed about it at the time)


That NEC monitor is just the best! I'm so jealous! 4K?


----------



## Intel_man

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13665297

Hmm... not bad for my system. I'm running on the 368.95 hotfix geforce driver... hence the failed validation.


----------



## tylerjrb

Intel_man said:


> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13665297
> 
> Hmm... not bad for my system. I'm running on the 368.95 hotfix geforce driver... hence the failed validation.



Not bad  What sort of max clocks on the FTW? Interested if there is much difference over a reference single 8 pin card.

Heres mine 
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12917684?


----------



## Intel_man

2088mhz is usually the stable boost clock it goes down to once temps are up there running Furmark. I haven't played with the voltage curves yet in the evga precision tool though.

130% power limit in the slave bios is awesome.

The base clock is in the 1700s which is where the stock boost clock is for the 1080. That's always nice.


----------



## Darren

@johnb35 Any reason this isn't sticky'd btw?

Built this thing this morning for my friends older brother, who is also the twin brother to my brothers ex girlfriend. 

Anyway, very nice blacked out setup with a i5 6600K, Gigabyte 1070, 16GB DDR4, and a weird Asus Z170A board that had a strange shroud over the back I/O ports. Easily the fastest machine I've ever built. Crappy pictures. It's in a Corsair 200R so I wasn't terribly fussed with cables. Very nice case, lots of features but too plain looking for me.




20160901_115239 by [email protected], on Flickr




20160901_115225 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Intel_man

I'm assuming the cooler wouldn't fit in it's normal direction. lol 

and... GROSS... no ssds. unless it's hiding somewhere.


----------



## Darren

No SSD. I honestly didn't think to rotate the cooler, used to AM3+, which only goes up like this. He's got a side intake fan so he'll have fresh air coming in.


----------



## Laquer Head

Pretty much identical to the 230T chassis I have as backup rig.

The SSD area is kinda a pain for fitting sata cables as they are so squished,..that case has same layout


----------



## Intel_man

Darren said:


> No SSD. I honestly didn't think to rotate the cooler, used to AM3+, which only goes up like this. He's got a side intake fan so he'll have fresh air coming in.


Yea but it's drawing warm air from the backplate of the gpu.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> Yea but it's drawing warm air from the backplate of the gpu.



Thats how AMD guys build..in their DNA

EDIT: I know what he did...its to blow cold air onto the GPU to keep it cooler..


----------



## Darren

Tough crowd.

I'm sitting in class at the moment otherwise I'd link but I can recall at least one test where the temperature difference from rotation is pretty small. He's not even overclocked so fite me.  

On a totally unrelated side note, my 8320 does seem to run hotter since I got my 390...


----------



## Laquer Head

Exhibit A:


----------



## Intel_man

Darren said:


> I'm sitting in class at the moment otherwise I'd link but I can recall at least one test where the temperature difference from rotation is pretty small. He's not even overclocked so fite me.


I've stuck my hand in those areas to see the temp difference, and I'd say atleast a few degrees difference.


----------



## Geoff

Darren said:


> No SSD. I honestly didn't think to rotate the cooler, used to AM3+, which only goes up like this. He's got a side intake fan so he'll have fresh air coming in.


Why no SSD?


----------



## Darren

Geoff said:


> Why no SSD?


Because I told him he could save some money and add it later if he wanted to. I'm not entirely sure I even config'd that build. My friend sent it to me and I probably tweaked it a bit but ultimately it was him who sent it to his brother. I then built it for him once he got everything shipped, which was at least a month after I remember doing the list. Might have changed since I'd last looked at it. 


Intel_man said:


> I've stuck my hand in those areas to see the temp difference, and I'd say atleast a few degrees difference.


I'm not saying there's no tangible difference, particularly with larger cards, but considering neither is being overclocked and he's got a pretty hefty cooler I'm not fussed with it. I've done the same thing and can definitely tell my 390  throws off some heat with that massive metal backplate. Also consider the fact that heat naturally rises anyway, so you'll still be getting hot air floating up into the heatsink either way. And that weird shroud might block some air being pushed out the back.

This is only one test, but meh.







If you really want to criticize me, none of you pointed out that I neglected to set up push pull with the several fans I had available. 



Laquer Head said:


> Exhibit A:
> View attachment 7577



I'm honored you took the time and effort to make this.


----------



## Intel_man

I'm not criticizing anything. I simply observed the orientation of the cooler and made a comment.


Jesus... are all AMD owners like this? Super sensitive about anything. Do I need to provide them with safe spaces so they don't get triggered?


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> I'm not criticizing anything. I simply observed the orientation of the cooler and made a comment.
> Jesus... are all AMD owners like this? Super sensitive about anything. Do I need to provide them with safe spaces so they don't get triggered?


Lol what does AMD have to do with any of this? Might as well ask @johnb35 , @beers , and @StrangleHold  if they get "triggered". You pointed out a casual nitpick and I'll explain my reasoning behind it and the fact it won't make a difference in his user case. Don't worry, I'm not trying to start a CoFo throwdown. If anything it makes me curious how much difference I'd see if I actually could rotate my 212. At least the one test I found showed pointed down like this is marginally better, although that was with a pretty small card.

I just want a water cooling loop at this point.


----------



## Intel_man

Darren said:


> You pointed out a casual nitpick


First of all, I wasn't nitpicking anything. I was simply asking if the orientation was due to the cooler being too "wide" so it had to be placed vertically. 

See below for my original question.


Intel_man said:


> I'm assuming the cooler wouldn't fit in it's normal direction. lol



Majority of builds I've seen with massive coolers or small coolers, actually every air cooler that wasn't a stock intel hsf, had it orientated going from front to back. Not vertically with the exhaust pointing up. Which was why I asked if that orange fan would've been in the way.


----------



## Laquer Head

Darren said:


> .. I'm honored you took the time and effort to make this.



It took a while to get the smoke just right,  but if I can make just one person smile today, I can sleep easy.


----------



## beers

Intel_man said:


> Jesus... are all AMD owners like this? Super sensitive about anything


It seemed like a jump to conclusions mat scenario.  1-2C doesn't make a shit of difference.


----------



## _Glitch

pic upload


----------



## Darren

Got the H100 installed after a few speed bumps. Had to get slightly creative with the mounting as it currently sits I have the fans screwed into the top of the case and then on top of the case is the radiator, but still underneath the plastic shroud on top. Also was slightly perplexed by the pump cabling but got it all sorted now. Running noticeably cooler, even on the "low" fan setting. Probably going to mess with overclock when I have a bit more time.




20160916_220254 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Shlouski

Darren said:


> Got the H100 installed after a few speed bumps. Had to get slightly creative with the mounting as it currently sits I have the fans screwed into the top of the case and then on top of the case is the radiator, but still underneath the plastic shroud on top. Also was slightly perplexed by the pump cabling but got it all sorted now. Running noticeably cooler, even on the "low" fan setting. Probably going to mess with overclock when I have a bit more time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20160916_220254 by [email protected], on Flickr



I have the original phantom, I had the same problem with my H100, I was lucky the middle 4 screws on the radiator lined up with the top 4 center fan holes, its looks ok and its been there for years, so I guess its on strong enough.


----------



## Darren

Shlouski said:


> I have the original phantom, I had the same problem with my H100, I was lucky the middle 4 screws on the radiator lined up with the top 4 center fan holes, its looks ok and its been there for years, so I guess its on strong enough.


Oh it's plenty secure and works fine, just seemed slightly unconventional to do it that way.


----------



## Shlouski

Darren said:


> Oh it's plenty secure and works fine, just seemed slightly unconventional to do it that way.



Yeah its lucky it has the top plastic cover hiding how its fitted, I have huge gaps around my radiator where 2 large fans should be.


----------



## Darren

Shlouski said:


> Yeah its lucky it has the top plastic cover hiding how its fitted, I have huge gaps around my radiator where 2 large fans should be.


Yeah it looks like I could fit a dual 140mm radiator even. Do you have then Phantom 410 (like mine) or the full size Phantom?


----------



## Shlouski

Darren said:


> Yeah it looks like I could fit a dual 140mm radiator even. Do you have then Phantom 410 (like mine) or the full size Phantom?



The full sized phantom, so I think that's dual 200mm fan slots in the top.


----------



## Darren

Shlouski said:


> The full sized phantom, so I think that's dual 200mm fan slots in the top.


Yeah I built a rig in one of those for a friend. They're pushing well into the "too big" category IMO.


----------



## Shlouski

Darren said:


> Yeah I built a rig in one of those for a friend. They're pushing well into the "too big" category IMO.



Yeah, I used to really be into big cases.

I also have the NOX Hummer, which is even taller lol:

https://www.techpowerup.com/img/11-09-29/143a.jpg
https://www.techpowerup.com/img/11-09-29/143c.jpg

Now I'm going the other way, I enjoy trying to fit as much as possible into a smaller case, with the added challenge of overclocking and trying to keeping it cool.


----------



## Grantapus

Darren said:


> @johnb35 Any reason this isn't sticky'd btw?
> 
> Built this thing this morning for my friends older brother, who is also the twin brother to my brothers ex girlfriend.
> 
> Anyway, very nice blacked out setup with a i5 6600K, Gigabyte 1070, 16GB DDR4, and a weird Asus Z170A board that had a strange shroud over the back I/O ports. Easily the fastest machine I've ever built. Crappy pictures. It's in a Corsair 200R so I wasn't terribly fussed with cables. Very nice case, lots of features but too plain looking for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20160901_115239 by [email protected], on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20160901_115225 by [email protected], on Flickr


That looks almost like mine! btw, i got three new computers but i have not posted photos/specs yet. i will soon.


----------



## Laquer Head

Grantapus said:


> That looks almost like mine! btw, i got three new computers but i have not posted photos/specs yet. i will soon.



It was only a matter of time before you came back.... that day is here finally...


----------



## beers

Laquer Head said:


> It was only a matter of time before you came back.... that day is here finally...


He even returned with the expectedly overbearing levels of derp!


----------



## Grantapus

Laquer Head said:


> It was only a matter of time before you came back.... that day is here finally...


 Ha Ha very funny.


----------



## Grantapus

beers said:


> He even returned with the expectedly overbearing levels of derp!


what do you suggest i say instead?


----------



## Shane

Decided to spray the black mesh to white on my case,Matches the fans and white accents inside the case now,I like it anyway. 

Terrible photos i know,bad lighting,bad cameraman,Mobile phone camera. 

















And yes,those are heavy duty castor wheels.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Looks awesome!


----------



## beers

Looks pretty good Shane

Stuffed all of my server crap into the 200R and took another potato quality shot:


----------



## Agent Smith

Shane said:


> Decided to spray the black mesh to white on my case,Matches the fans and white accents inside the case now,I like it anyway.
> 
> Terrible photos i know,bad lighting,bad cameraman,Mobile phone camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes,those are heavy duty castor wheels.




Those wheels having me sing this song. 









I hope you don't live in an earthquake prone area.


----------



## spirit

Agent Smith said:


> I hope you don't live in an earthquake prone area.


I think living in Birmingham he'll be OK.


----------



## Shane

Agent Smith said:


> I hope you don't live in an earthquake prone area.


Haha,Well the tower was only up on that unit for pictures its the only place i had a bit of light to take the pictures,Its now under my desk and sitting on a rug so no its not going anywhere 
I know its not a great idea to have it sitting on a rug sucking up dust but its fairly raised away from the rug thanks to the high castors.
The castors make it soooooo much easier to move anyway.



spirit said:


> I think living in Birmingham he'll be OK.


Well,Im in Stourbridge which is around an hour away from Birmingham,But yeah i think im pretty safe here


----------



## The VCR King

Mother of Christ, I just dusted this thing like a week and a half ago!!





I might have to hit up the For Sale forum for some 120mm dust catchers for my fans :lol:


----------



## Darren

The VCR King said:


> Mother of Christ, I just dusted this thing like a week and a half ago!!
> I might have to hit up the For Sale forum for some 120mm dust catchers for my fans :lol:



Where is the computer sitting? Does anybody in your house smoke? This just seems downright excessive for a week and a half. I dust mine every few months at best and it's never even close to this. 

Use a toothbrush dipped in rubbing alcohol to clean all that gunk off your fans. Compressed air only gets you so far and the cleaner the blades are the slower they'll accumulate more dust.


----------



## The VCR King

Darren said:


> Where is the computer sitting? Does anybody in your house smoke? This just seems downright excessive for a week and a half.
> 
> Use a toothbrush dipped in rubbing alcohol to clean all that gunk off your fans. Compressed air only gets you so far and the cleaner the blades are the slower they'll accumulate more dust.


PC is on a desk about 4 feet off the floor. No smokers. But we have a large Dane dog and a longhair cat who loves to sleep on top of my desk by the PC's intake.


----------



## Laquer Head

No way that is from 7-10 days in a house.. where do you live in the middle of a constant duststorm??????????????


----------



## Darren

How are your fans configured? Looks like 2 intake on the front and 3 exhaust on top and back. You ideally want more intake than exhaust so that your case is naturally exhausting air out rather than sucking it in due to pressure differences. Also allows you to control where air comes in, preferably thru dust filters. Does the 912 have a side fan slot? If so toss one of the top exhaust on there as intake.


----------



## _Glitch

Damn, that's ****ing dusty. And that's the result after just 2 weeks??
Something is clearly wrong here. You need some better air conditioning in your house.
It takes my PC at least 6 month to look like that.... if i don't take care of it, that is.


----------



## Laquer Head

_Glitch said:


> Damn, that's ****ing dusty. And that's the result after just 2 weeks??
> Something is clearly wrong here. You need some better air conditioning in your house.
> It takes my PC 6 month to look like that.... if i don't take care



If that is really 2 weeks, imagine their lungs!!!!!!!


----------



## _Glitch

Laquer Head said:


> If that is really 2 weeks, imagine their lungs!!!!!!!


They are slowly killing themselves by breathing high dosis of dust.
Dust is  underestimated.


----------



## FuryRosewood

I keep adopting monitors. I think I have a problem. Also i bought a new ikea desktop. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/3fp47p2gflgvh2o/2016-11-27 17.42.36.jpg?dl=0


----------



## voyagerfan99

Yeah that's several months of dust buildup. You're not cleaning as well as you think.


----------



## mistersprinkles




----------



## Motorcharge

New case got here this morning.

Cable management couldn't have been any easier and is a huge improvement over what was going on in my Antec 300.






I hadn't planned on using a riser card for the GPU, but I think I'm going to. The card is so heavy it doesn't sit level and I'm worried it's going to do damage to the mobo over time.






Picture doesn't do it justice and it's hard to get a good pic without the glare off the round part of the window.






I see why they use the Riing fans in the media pictures for this case, regular lighted fans hardly let any light through the front. I had these from my old case and wanted to see how they'd do, but I'd planned on replacing them with a 3 pack of the RGB Riing fans anyway. Case needs more lighting inside as well. They'll both have to wait until after Christmas though.






Didn't think to snag a screenshot of the old case, but here's the new case idle temps. Core temp is significantly lower and I'm down a 120mm and 140mm fan.






Running Prime95


----------



## Laquer Head

Motorcharge said:


> New case got here this morning...



How did you find the structural integrity of the case with the window off?


----------



## Motorcharge

Laquer Head said:


> How did you find the structural integrity of the case with the window off?



It's every bit as sturdy without both panels actually. As cheap as the case is monetarily, it's anything but. The whole thing is sturdy and well built, almost entirely metal. Front panel is metal, all the clips are metal, ect. The only plastic on the whole case is the toolless hd trays and the window and even the trays aren't flimsy or anything. 

I'm actually shocked so few people are using it now that I've seen it in person. There were only 6 reviews on Newegg and only 8 on Amazon and the only complaints anyone had was with the screws, and after putting everything together I'd guess they used the wrong screws in the wrong places which isn't hard to do with how similar they all look. I couldn't even find any builds with it anywhere. I really liked my Antec 300, but that thing seems like a total piece of crap after putting everything in this case.


----------



## Laquer Head

Nice man, well its a sharp looking case so glad to hear such a positive experience!!


----------



## Darren

How's that Wraith cooler?


----------



## Motorcharge

Good enough I wouldn't consider replacing it with another non-liquid cooler. Quiet too. Haven't tried overclocking with it though. My only complaint about it is they edit the light on it in the press shots. You can't even tell it's there unless you look for it, it barely lights up. It came with my CPU though and I knew when I bought it I was planning on doing a liquid cooling setup at some point regardless. For a stock cooler though it's pretty awesome.


----------



## mistersprinkles

Cable mess under the desk detracts from overall awesomeness. I need to fix that.






There's a cable mess inside the tower too. I haven't bothered to do fancy cable management since there is no case window.

Machine has a 1080 and a GQ650 (EVGA) PSU now. This photo was with a 980 and a CX500.


----------



## beers

Here's one from my file server, five years ago.  Cable management fail 

Was some garbage like Athlon 64 X2 4400+, 2 GB RAM, 7x 750 GB HDD on like Ubuntu 9 that ran on a 4GB CF card.  Fun times, junk seems to have changed a lot since then.


----------



## Laquer Head

beers said:


> Here's one from my file server, five years ago.  Cable management fail
> 
> Was some garbage like Athlon 64 X2 4400+, 2 GB RAM, 7x 750 GB HDD on like Ubuntu 9 that ran on a 4GB CF card.  Fun times, junk seems to have changed a lot since then.


Damnnnn check out those blue cable sleeves though!!!


----------



## mistersprinkles

So many SATA cables...


----------



## Intel_man

Lol a Compaq keyboard. 



mistersprinkles said:


> Cable mess under the desk detracts from overall awesomeness. I need to fix that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a cable mess inside the tower too. I haven't bothered to do fancy cable management since there is no case window.
> 
> Machine has a 1080 and a GQ650 (EVGA) PSU now. This photo was with a 980 and a CX500.


For a second, I thought you had the LS50 monitors... then I realized they're just X300A.


----------



## mistersprinkles

Intel_man said:


> Lol a Compaq keyboard.
> 
> 
> For a second, I thought you had the LS50 monitors... then I realized they're just X300A.



Yes, they are the lowly X300A. I was foolish enough to put these on a desk. I would never dessecrate LS50s like that. And no, it's not a Compaq keyboard it's a Corsair K70 RGB with brown switches.


----------



## Intel_man

mistersprinkles said:


> And no, it's not a Compaq keyboard it's a Corsair K70 RGB with brown switches.


That comment was to @beers pic. Hence why it was above your quote.


----------



## mistersprinkles

Intel_man said:


> That comment was to @beers pic. Hence why it was above your quote.


Are you a KEF fan?

My bad my bad on the keybo.

These X300A sound spektackular hooked up in a proper room with proper positioning on good stands but I lack such an environment.

Any tips for taming the cable disaster I have here?







Cant stick anything to the back of the desk as my LED strip is there...


----------



## Intel_man

mistersprinkles said:


> Are you a KEF fan?


Their stuff from the 70s are good. Thew stuff apart from the LS50 is meh. The X300A is overpriced tbh. It's worth like half the cost if it weren't for the built in DAC.


----------



## Calin

Haven't posted in a while. Upgraded to SLI, changed to PETG tubing and added more storage. Yeah, it's a bit dusty but I will clean it soon.


----------



## Geoff

Calin said:


> Haven't posted in a while. Upgraded to SLI, changed to PETG tubing and added more storage. Yeah, it's a bit dusty but I will clean it soon.


That's a great looking and spec'd rig.  With those specs you won't have to upgrade for at least a couple years!


----------



## Calin

Geoff said:


> That's a great looking and spec'd rig.  With those specs you won't have to upgrade for at least a couple years!


Thanks man.
By the way, this is my secondary rig I built a couple of months ago to use if something goes bad in my main one. Ignore that HDD I painted when I was 12, I changed it with a SSD.
Edit: New case coming soon for it


----------



## Geoff

Calin said:


> Thanks man.
> By the way, this is my secondary rig I built a couple of months ago to use if something goes bad in my main one. Ignore that HDD I painted when I was 12, I changed it with a SSD.
> Edit: New case coming soon for it


What are the specs of it?


----------



## Calin

Geoff said:


> What are the specs of it?


FX 8350 @ Stock
980 Ti Reference @ 1392MHz
12GB XMS3 RAM 1600MHz CL9
Gigabyte 990FXA UD5
Intel 535 120GB SSD
Zalman Z11+ Case - to be changed soon.
Cooler Master V650 PSU


----------



## Laquer Head

Calin said:


> FX 8350 @ Stock
> 980 Ti Reference @ 1392MHz
> 12GB XMS3 RAM 1600MHz CL9
> Gigabyte 990FXA UD5
> Intel 535 120GB SSD
> Zalman Z11+ Case - to be changed soon.
> Cooler Master V650 PSU


I love how the backup rig still has a 980TI and 12GB RAM


----------



## beers

Geoff said:


> you won't have to upgrade for at least a couple years!


In his case, a couple months!


----------



## Calin

Got the new case for the secondary rig today but it turns out the PSU is bad. It will stay like this until I get money for a new PSU. That dusty fan will be going out too.


----------



## Geoff

Calin said:


> Got the new case for the secondary rig today but it turns out the PSU is bad. It will stay like this until I get money for a new PSU. That dusty fan will be going out too.


You should hold off buying a new CPU for your main rig until you can upgrade your potato camera


----------



## Calin

Geoff said:


> You should hold off buying a new CPU for your main rig until you can upgrade your potato camera


After that . And I want a real camera, not a crappy smartphone one.


----------



## Geoff

Calin said:


> After that . And I want a real camera, not a crappy smartphone one.


You should!  You may really like photography and end up less obsessed with your PC


----------



## Calin

Done rebuilding the secondary rig


----------



## Motorcharge

Well it only took 3 weeks, but my Hue+ and fans finally got here. Very few complaints about the actual product itself, though I'd like to see better connector cables, the ones that come with it don't have much give to them so it's difficult to use them in some places. But, it's a huge improvement over the old lighting. Case temps are the same even going from 3 fans to 2 in the front. I did buy the extension kit not realizing I couldn't use them with the fans since they take their own channel on the Hue+. Since I've already got them I may by a second Hue+ in the future and run the 6 extra strips outside the case behind my desk and stuff. I could send the extension kit back but it's not worth the hassle.

edit: Oh and I'm thrilled with the Aer RGB fans. They're very quiet and I saw one video review claiming they're not very bright, but they're significantly brighter than my old fans and actually show through the front of the case well and that was my biggest fear with them.


----------



## Origin Saint

Holy mother of baby Jesus that looks bright af.  Tell me you can change the brightness levels on that mofo...


----------



## Motorcharge

Origin Saint said:


> Holy mother of baby Jesus that looks bright af.  Tell me you can change the brightness levels on that mofo...


The camera makes the white light look brighter than it is. I wanted it bright though. There's no brightness setting that I've seen, but you can set individual strips or LEDs (both on the strips and in the fans) to black to turn them off. I have 3 strips in the case and one outside on the back.


----------



## Calin

@Motorcharge How is the white on your Hue+ in person? On mine it has a terrible blue shade and I moved it from my main rig to my secondary


----------



## Motorcharge

Calin said:


> @Motorcharge How is the white on your Hue+ in person? On mine it has a terrible blue shade and I moved it from my main rig to my secondary


They're bright white for me, no bleeding from any other colors including blue. Only thing I've noticed for color problems is sometimes red will be orangish or yellowish when I first set it. I've found just hitting save again fixes it.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Slick looking case @Motorcharge


----------



## Geoff

Love that case @Motorcharge, never seen something like that before!


----------



## Motorcharge

Thanks. I was on the fence when I bought it because between Newegg and Amazon there was only like 8 reviews and I couldn't find a build on it anywhere other than promo stuff from Thermaltake. It's a fantastic case though, especially for the price. I only paid like $60 for it and the only plastic even on it are the window and hard drive trays and the trays are good quality for plastic.


----------



## Origin Saint

Got my new monitor and monitor arm yesterday.  Pretty amazing stuff.


----------



## Intel_man

AAAWWWW YEAH AmazonBasics monitor mount. Great investment! 

Sweet setup.


----------



## Geoff

Origin Saint said:


> Got my new monitor and monitor arm yesterday.  Pretty amazing stuff.


Here comes TEEEE-RACEER!


----------



## Origin Saint

Intel_man said:


> Sweet setup.


Thanks.



Geoff said:


> Here comes TEEEE-RACEER!


Tracer and Elizabeth are my two biggest gaming crushes I think.  Seemed fitting for the first wallpapers.


----------



## beers

Origin Saint said:


> Got my new monitor and monitor arm yesterday. Pretty amazing stuff.


Lemme know what you think of that mount after a couple weeks.  Was looking to get another panel and needed something to complement the existing screen with an Ergotron mount.


----------



## Intel_man

beers said:


> Lemme know what you think of that mount after a couple weeks.  Was looking to get another panel and needed something to complement the existing screen with an Ergotron mount.


I have the same mount. It's been half a year by now and has been fantastic. 

It's very easy to move monitors around, but at the same time remain super sturdy/stable when you don't want it to move. Lots of adjustments while being toolless and has decent cable management capabilities.


----------



## The VCR King

Recent pic of the Beast. Complete with my TDK floppy drive and box of Staples floppies. LOL. (the lights on my hotswap canister and memory card reader have tape over them because when I'm using the PC all I would see out of the corner of my eye were those lights flashing and it drove me nuts!)


----------



## Darren

Origin Saint said:


> Got my new monitor and monitor arm yesterday.  Pretty amazing stuff.



Looks awesome. Your taste in posters positioned above and to the left of your secondary monitor is on point.





20170201_211010_HDR


----------



## Intel_man

You were not kidding about your ghetto setup to raise your monitor up... lol!


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> You were not kidding about your ghetto setup to raise your monitor up... lol!


My third monitor has it the worst. Barely perched on my second desk since my main one is too small. Bible on the bottom, APUSH review book, novel, and alarm clock jammed under the monitor with an old Athlon to top it off.




20170201_213413_HDR

Don't even get me started on my wiring or the sound proofing job I did to this room because of my sub. I'm the king of ghetto rigging.


----------



## Intel_man

EWWWWW Glossy panel glare. Gross.


----------



## Calin

Intel_man said:


> You were not kidding about your ghetto setup to raise your monitor up... lol!


I use the same method for my TV


----------



## Geoff

Darren said:


> My third monitor has it the worst. Barely perched on my second desk since my main one is too small. Bible on the bottom, APUSH review book, novel, and alarm clock jammed under the monitor with an old Athlon to top it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170201_213413_HDR
> 
> Don't even get me started on my wiring or the sound proofing job I did to this room because of my sub. I'm the king of ghetto rigging.


Why am I not on your awesome friends list


----------



## Origin Saint

Geoff said:


> Why am I not on your *awesome* friends list


Let me just underline that for ya


----------



## Darren

Geoff said:


> Why am I not on your awesome friends list


I have like 40 people on my list and people that I actually talk to on Steam are put up there. I'll add you to it when I get home.


----------



## mistersprinkles

Origin Saint said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Tracer and Elizabeth are my two biggest gaming crushes I think.  Seemed fitting for the first wallpapers.



I would totally bang widowmaker. They shrank her @ss. Made me sad.


----------



## Geoff

mistersprinkles said:


> I would totally bang widowmaker. They shrank her @ss. Made me sad.


D.Va is pretty cute too


----------



## mistersprinkles

Geoff said:


> D.Va is pretty cute too



it's the purplish skin and perky handfull-sized breasts along with the juicy booty that makes me want to slam one Widowmaker's way.


----------



## Origin Saint

Geoff said:


> D.Va is pretty cute too


Let's all be honest here, the only females in OW that aren't incredibly attractive are Zarya, Ana and Sombra depending on your style...  Like I'd ever pass up a chance with any of the other fictional beauties in that roster.


----------



## mistersprinkles

Well said


----------



## Darren

Keep your pants on Gentlemen.


----------



## Origin Saint

Darren said:


> Keep your pants on Gentlemen.


Jokes on you, I never wear pants while I post.


----------



## mistersprinkles

Darren said:


> Keep your pants on Gentlemen.



I post in pyjamas at best and in not much at all at worst.


----------



## tylerjrb

Whats fictional 
*https://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/5ibyu6/widowmaker_cosplay/*


----------



## beers

Origin Saint said:


> Like I'd ever pass up a chance with any of the other fictional beauties in that roster.


I'd totally give Mei the ole 'ice block' if you get what I'm sayin..


----------



## mistersprinkles

tylerjrb said:


> Whats fictional
> *https://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/5ibyu6/widowmaker_cosplay/*


Mr sulu, fap factor 5!


----------



## mistersprinkles

beers said:


> I'd totally give Mei the ole 'ice block' if you get what I'm sayin..



If it's that cold you need to see a doctor immediately. That's not normal.


----------



## WeatherMan

This pic is a few years old now, but still one of the best cable management jobs I've ever done, took quite a while to get it neat, then had to re do it all because I found out my Asus board was DOA.

Hoping get back to my OCD cable tidying ways when I get a new case. lol


----------



## The VCR King

Took all the side panels off my PC tonight, tomorrow it's gonna get a proper dusting for once!


----------



## Jiniix

Looks like a HAF922 or 932. I have a PC with 912. Fantastic airflow, zero dust proofing 
Buy some cheap fine mesh filters on ebay man


----------



## The VCR King

Jiniix said:


> Looks like a HAF922 or 932. I have a PC with 912. Fantastic airflow, zero dust proofing
> Buy some cheap fine mesh filters on ebay man


It's a HAF 912 Advanced. The dust on this case is a real PITA especially on the front bezel.


----------



## Jiniix

I have the orignal 200mm fan in the front of mine, but I only use it like 4-5 weekends a year (LAN PC).


----------



## beers

The VCR King said:


> Took all the side panels off my PC tonight, tomorrow it's gonna get a proper dusting for once!


I was half expecting a PC built into an old VCR chassis.

I'm hoping you blasted that thing with duster already (while off, please).


----------



## Origin Saint

beers said:


> duster already (while off, please).


So *ON* with a vacuum cleaner?  Got it.


----------



## beers

Origin Saint said:


> So *ON* with a vacuum cleaner?  Got it.


----------



## Intel_man

Origin Saint said:


> So *ON* with a vacuum cleaner?  Got it.


Don't forget to only do all of the above during a massive thunderstorm.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> Don't forget to only do all of the above during a massive thunderstorm.


..you forgot the most important part.. to stand barefoot in that thunderstorm holding a metal rod in the air


----------



## The VCR King

First off, I'm not 100% stupid, I know not to vacuum a PC because of the static.

I know to have it off while doing so, because the stuff in the air dusters can arc components if it comes out.

Soon I plan to invest in a 1500VA UPS to help with the surge issues my neighborhood has.

And I am not going to stand in a thunderstorm with a metal rod.


----------



## The VCR King

Jiniix said:


> I have the orignal 200mm fan in the front of mine, but I only use it like 4-5 weekends a year (LAN PC).


I took out my 200mm fan and put two 120s in its place. I think having two fans looks better.


----------



## Origin Saint

The VCR King said:


> And I am not going to stand in a thunderstorm with a metal rod.


Well we tried fellas.


----------



## The VCR King

Origin Saint said:


> Well we tried fellas.


Lol


----------



## mistersprinkles

why is there tape on the back of your socket?


----------



## johnb35

mistersprinkles said:


> why is there tape on the back of your socket?


It holds the rear bracket to the motherboard, come on man.


----------



## The VCR King

johnb35 said:


> It holds the rear bracket to the motherboard, come on man.


I actually don't know why that's there. MicroCenter put that there after they put in my Zalman cooler last year.

I took my cooler and PC to MC and paid them $50 to install it for me because I didn't understand all the brackets, and they put the tape over it when it was done. I think it's some kind of "proof" that they did it.


----------



## mistersprinkles

johnb35 said:


> It holds the rear bracket to the motherboard, come on man.



That must be it


----------



## Jiniix

So I might actually need mine this weekend. Been dusting it off and throwing my sysprepped Win7 on it.














Intel i5-2500K @ stock - Coolermaster Seidon 120V
Kingston HyperX 4x4GB 1600MHz
MSI Z77A-G45
XFX AMD HD 6950 2GB
Corsair Force LE 240GB / Seagate Barracuda 1TB
Coolermaster SilentProM 600W
Coolermaster HAF 912

Runs dead quiet except under GPU load.


----------



## Shane

Nice and clean looking,Love that blue colour on the ram.


----------



## The VCR King

Shane said:


> Nice and clean looking,Love that blue colour on the ram.


Agreed, it looks a heck of a lot better than mine! My biggest issue honestly is that my new power supply was non-modular so there's only SO much I could do with it anyway lol


----------



## Calin

Jiniix said:


> So I might actually need mine this weekend. Been dusting it off and throwing my sysprepped Win7 on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel i5-2500K @ stock - Coolermaster Seidon 120V
> Kingston HyperX 4x4GB 1600MHz
> MSI Z77A-G45
> XFX AMD HD 6950 2GB
> Corsair Force LE 240GB / Seagate Barracuda 1TB
> Coolermaster SilentProM 600W
> Coolermaster HAF 912
> 
> Runs dead quiet except under GPU load.


Great cable management. I like that.


----------



## Laquer Head

The VCR King said:


> Agreed, it looks a heck of a lot better than mine! My biggest issue honestly is that my new power supply was non-modular so there's only SO much I could do with it anyway lol


Stop blaming the components...LOL

Also, about that metal rod... think of it more like an antenna to get you better surge protection.. it'll zap the rod and not the PC..


----------



## Jiniix

Shane said:


> Nice and clean looking,Love that blue colour on the ram.





The VCR King said:


> Agreed, it looks a heck of a lot better than mine!





Calin said:


> Great cable management. I like that.



Thanks  It's a lovely PC, I just hate the fact that the motherboard doesn't allow manual voltage. Only auto.
I've never bought an MSI motherboard since then.


----------



## The VCR King

Laquer Head said:


> Stop blaming the components...LOL
> 
> Also, about that metal rod... think of it more like an antenna to get you better surge protection.. it'll zap the rod and not the PC..


I actually shut off the PC when I know a storm is coming in, and I also unplug all the cables and shut off the circuit going to the office. I know it might be a little much but I don't want to fry any of my electronics.


----------



## Darren

The VCR King said:


> know it might be a little much but I* don't want to fry any of my electronics*.


They seem to do a pretty good job in their own it seems.


----------



## Intel_man

Darren said:


> They seem to do a pretty good job in their own it seems.









The VCR King said:


> I actually shut off the PC when I know a storm is coming in, and I also unplug all the cables and shut off the circuit going to the office. I know it might be a little much but I don't want to fry any of my electronics.


With the amount of precautions you take, I'm impressed with the amount of failures of hardware components you experience.


----------



## The VCR King

Just got done replacing my front case fans with bigger, better and brighter ones.


----------



## Darren

The VCR King said:


> Just got done replacing my front case fans with bigger, better and brighter ones.


Looks good. Keep that front clean, front fan LED brightness is a pretty good indication of overall system dust level. I've seen some machines were the front is completely dark despite the blue LED fan behind all the dust.


----------



## The VCR King

Darren said:


> Looks good. Keep that front clean, front fan LED brightness is a pretty good indication of overall system dust level. I've seen some machines were the front is completely dark despite the blue LED fan behind all the dust.


I replaced the old fans (black plastic with LED) with these (clear plastic with LED) because one of them seized up and burned out so I went ahead and did both. The front panel was so dusty I could barely see the LEDs so I took the air compressor to the front bezel and blasted all the dust out, and I plan to regularly blow out the rig to keep it this way


----------



## Darren

Since your front panel is removable, and quite similar to my old Rosewill Challenger, I'd just say run the whole thing under water from both directions. Way easier and more effective than compressed air. Just make sure it's not dripping when you put it back on. I usually use water to clean dust filters actually.


----------



## The VCR King

Darren said:


> Since your front panel is removable, and quite similar to my old Rosewill Challenger, I'd just say run the whole thing under water from both directions. Way easier and more effective than compressed air. Just make sure it's not dripping when you put it back on. I usually use water to clean dust filters actually.


I actually did run it under my shower head after I blew it out to get anything I missed. And I let it air dry before I put it back on.


----------



## Cromewell

Darren said:


> I'd just say run the whole thing under water from both directions. Way easier and more effective than compressed air. Just make sure it's not dripping when you put it back on. I usually use water to clean dust filters actually.


Depends on the dust/dirt you collect. If I use water it gets 90% of the dust but the rest then gets like concrete, and is near impossible to get off.


----------



## Darren

Cromewell said:


> Depends on the dust/dirt you collect. If I use water it gets 90% of the dust but the rest then gets like concrete, and is near impossible to get off.


Well stop blowing Quikrete into your intake fans ya dingus.







I do know what you mean though. I just use more water.


----------



## Cromewell

Look. Concrete dust keeps the other dust out OK?


----------



## The VCR King

Cromewell said:


> Look. Concrete dust keeps the other dust out OK?


Well, you're not wrong!


----------



## Calin

Got my new case yesterday and started moving stuff in. This is where I'm at so far. I might change that bend, not too happy with it. I won't be able to finish it until next week though, because the radiator I was gonna put in the bottom was too thick and I had no room to drill the passthrough fittings holes, so I ordered a thinner one which will be here next week.


----------



## Darren

@Calin 

Could probably fit a small vault in there to stash all that cash.


----------



## Calin

Haven't been active recently because I spent all my spare time working on the rig. Currently waiting on more tubing because the tube from the CPU to the res has a small kink (ran out of tubing) and a thinner rad for the bottom because the one I had was too thick and couldn't drill the holes because of it.


----------



## Motorcharge

Finally thrilled with this setup minus the desk. All the lighting including the keyboard reacts to audio. Had the case set to red and the keyboard set to a gradient of red/orange/yellow while playing Doom last night it. It was awesome.


----------



## mistersprinkles

This is a nice case. ITX, right? Looks like it would be hard to build in that case what with it being so cramped. I hope you have small hands.



The VCR King said:


> I actually did run it under my shower head after I blew it out to get anything I missed. And I let it air dry before I put it back on.



When I did my big "It's been running non stop for five years" clean on my NHD14 I ran it under my shower on high pressure for several minutes to dislodge the cigarette tar and dust that was caked between the fins. Then I blowdried it. Came out clean as a whistle. Then I sold it.


----------



## Calin

Done.


----------



## mistersprinkles

^That build is just looking at me saying:


----------



## Darren

I'll get some better photos once my Ryzen setup comes in but just installed my new Thermaltake Riing 120MM fans on my H100. Runs cooler than the stock ones and way quieter, worthy upgrade for sure. Also swapped the rear fan for a spare LED one I had before. Excuse my terrible camera skills, just wanted to toss these up since my 8320 platform is on its last few days.

I'll be redoing my cabling near my PSU too, it's a disaster right now and my new mobo has built in WiFi and Bluetooth so the cable running to my WiFi card will be gone. 




20170306_172005 by [email protected], on Flickr




20170306_171927_HDR by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Intel_man

Darren said:


> so the cable running to my WiFi card will be gone.


Wait... your wifi card draws so much power it needs additional power from the PSU?


----------



## Deadpool

Darren said:


> I'll be redoing my cabling near my PSU too, it's a disaster right now and my new mobo has built in WiFi and Bluetooth so the cable running to my WiFi card will be gone.



I should not post my rig then.  Darn non modular PSUs. My cables don´t even let me see the chipset


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> Wait... your wifi card draws so much power it needs additional power from the PSU?


Nah just look at the cable coming off of it. It goes into a USB header on my board, it just sticks out like a sore thumb and having it gone will clean up the look a lot.

Edit: See this picture is all the same cabling except that one and it looks much cleaner in the PSU area. Obviously other stuff has changed since but that area is the same.




100_2580 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Intel_man

oohhhhh usb header. That makes more sense. 

I'm more of a function over form, so I don't really care about stuff like that too much.


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> oohhhhh usb header. That makes more sense.
> 
> I'm more of a function over form, so I don't really care about stuff like that too much.


Well yeah me too generally but since my new mobo has built in WiFi and the same/similar chipset to the card I already have I might as well pull it. I got a friend that wants to buy my current WiFi card too. I've only really started paying attention to appearance of it since I'm already running hardware well above my needs. I don't need Ryzen or a 390 to play Rocket League, watch Netflix, and run 40 tabs of Chrome.


----------



## Intel_man

My wifi card is far superior to anything built into the mobo that is sold today, so if I upgrade, I still need to bring that with me.


----------



## Darren

Much better. Need to get some pics with lights on, just got these during building.




20170310_115837 by [email protected], on Flickr




20170310_115812 by [email protected], on Flickr




20170310_113422 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Calin

Darren said:


> Much better. Need to get some pics with lights on, just got these during building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170310_115837 by [email protected], on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170310_115812 by [email protected], on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170310_113422 by [email protected], on Flickr


Other than the big ugly K ASRock put on the board, it looks great in my opinion.


----------



## Deadpool

It looks awesome. I like how they put "Ryzen" over the CPU. The FX CPUs were boring as hell


----------



## Darren

Calin said:


> Other than the big ugly K ASRock put on the board, it looks great in my opinion.


I didn't like the K either but it's growing on me and pretty much impossible to tell its a K unless you're looking straight on with the side off.


----------



## Deadpool

Darren said:


> I didn't like the K either but it's growing on me and pretty much impossible to tell its a K unless you're looking straight on with the side off.



Honestly I had trouble finding the K. It looks like a random white paint job. It doesn´t look bad at all.


----------



## Calin

With Ryzen


----------



## _Glitch

Looks like art.
But damn. 8 case fans. Is that really necessary?


----------



## The VCR King

_Glitch said:


> Looks like art.
> But damn. 8 case fans. Is that really necessary?


If I was me, and I am, I would make it 8 DELTA fans to torture the ears of my family for fun.


----------



## beers

_Glitch said:


> But damn. 8 case fans. Is that really necessary?


None of his rig is 'really necessary'


The VCR King said:


> If I was me, and I am, I would make it 8 DELTA fans to torture the ears of my family for fun.


----------



## The VCR King

beers said:


> None of his rig is 'really necessary'


Make that 16 Delta fans. Double-stack them!


----------



## Darren

_Glitch said:


> Looks like art.
> But damn. 8 case fans. Is that really necessary?


I've got 7 in my mid tower, although I did just disconnect the bottom intake since it did nothing but vacuum up dust. Counting my GPU and PSU fans I've got 11. 

@Calin I hope you did a clean install of Windows on that new mobo. Otherwise you're just asking for problems.


----------



## Calin

@_Glitch Thanks man, but it's actually 12.
@Darren The last time I did a clean install of Windows on my main rig was back when I had the FX 8350... No OS related problems so far.


----------



## _Glitch

Didn't count the radiator fans.


----------



## Darren

Calin said:


> @_Glitch Thanks man, but it's actually 12.
> @Darren The last time I did a clean install of Windows on my main rig was back when I had the FX 8350... No OS related problems so far.


For somebody focused on performance in benchmarks this surprises me. You should do a clean install anytime you change motherboard for stability reasons.
My CPU-Z bench's went up when I reinstalled too.


----------



## Calin

Darren said:


> For somebody focused on performance in benchmarks this surprises me. You should do a clean install anytime you change motherboard for stability reasons.


I'll reinstall it if I start running into serious issues, but I didn't so far


----------



## Geoff

Calin said:


> I'll reinstall it if I start running into serious issues, but I didn't so far


You should anyways just from a performance standpoint.  It's not like you're short on time, taking a few hours to reinstall Windows is worthwhile.


----------



## C4C

NO PAIN. NO GAIN.


----------



## Agent Smith

Plan on updating the video card sometime soon.


----------



## Calin

Agent Smith said:


> Plan on updating the video card sometime soon.


Not bad, except the GPU but it's ok since you said you'll upgrade it.


----------



## Darren

Got my new Corsair Vengeance White LED RAM installed and my H100 pump rattling was driving me nuts so I ripped that out as well. Wraith looks better IMO and just pitched the H100. Will replace it eventually. 




20170529_205622 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## beers

Darren said:


> H100 pump rattling was driving me nuts so I ripped that out as well


Lame that that POS died.  That wraith looks pretty nice in there though.


----------



## Darren

beers said:


> Lame that that POS died.  That wraith looks pretty nice in there though.


It still worked but it was getting to the point of rattling constantly. Tapping it in the right spot would make it shut up but it would be back within a few seconds. Wraith is much quieter and I'm interested to see how I can overclock with it.


----------



## Laquer Head

My rig.. the wife took the full tower so I crammed everything into the old 230T

The board sag looks way worse in pic for some reason... and the 960 evo is nearly hidden by the cooler.. specs in sig below.. however the observant person will notice thats not the 1080TI in there currently..


----------



## OmniDyne

Put together two rigs last week. 7700K Delid @ 5 GHz VR with GTX 1080 rig for a family member; then the Alien Space Heater for myself ha.

7700K Delid



 With 1080

Corsair Alien Space Heater


 Just gonna leave the stock cooler on this.

 Bye, old friend!

And in went the 970!


----------



## Calin

I didn't like how white looked in a gray case so I changed it up to blue


----------



## Darren

New CPU cooler showed up and surprisingly had an AM4 bracket kit included. Pretty sure Newegg tossed it in there since it had a sticker smacked on the front for it and the parts were kinda free floating. Got it all going and hitting low 40's at full load (stock). Cooler looks amazing, although my phone camera can't really do it justice. 





20170719_234311 by [email protected], on Flickr




20170719_234237_HDR by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## porterjw

What cooler is that? Do want!


----------



## Darren

porterjw said:


> What cooler is that? Do want!


They've got a black and white version. It cools better than the aged H100 I replaced.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835214071


----------



## porterjw

Darren said:


> They've got a black and white version. It cools better than the aged H100 I replaced.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835214071



I think I have to do some measuring tomorrow and see if that will fit in my cube.


----------



## Darren

porterjw said:


> I think I have to do some measuring tomorrow and see if that will fit in my cube.


Heartily recommend it. I haven't overclocked with it but just at stock it does better than my H100 did and from benchmarks I've seen it performs equivalent or within a few degrees of a lot of 240MM AIO water coolers. Install was easy and it's silent as far as I can tell.


----------



## Thanatos

looks tight


----------



## Darren

Thanatos said:


> looks tight


I thought u ded


----------



## spirit

Built this for my friend the other week. He didn't have a lot of money, so we did a bit of an 'eBay scavenger bid-at-the-last-minute' build. 

i7 3770K with the stock cooler from my old i5 2500K which I bought brand new in 2012 and never used (yes - it was still sealed in the box right at the back of my cupboard! I used, and still use, an Arctic Cooling Freezer13 on my 2500K)
ASRock Z77 Extreme6 (took a gamble on this since an old member 'wolfeking' here practically started a hate campaign against the ASRock Z77 boards on here, but I can confirm that asides from stupid positioning of the front audio header, it's a nice board)
14GB DDR3 1333MHz (mostly nicked out of old PCs I had at work - 2x4GB+1x4GB+1x2GB - conventional, I know  )
WD Blue 1TB (tried to convince him to go with an SSD  )
WD Green 500GB out of his old PC
MSI Radeon HD 7950 3GB that he bought last year and used in his old PC (after we had taken his old case apart with a hacksaw to fit it in, lol)
Corsair CX600M (also from his old PC)
Corsair 300R - can't believe you can get these new for £45 from Amazon! Bargain of the decade! These were about £70 or £80 when new about 5 years ago when I was recommending them to people haha! First time I've used this case actually despite recommending it to loads of people on here in about 2012 - it's great! 
Some ASUS Xonar sound card he bought but never used, so why not use it in this new build eh? 

Dodgy eBay copy of Windows 10 Pro that seems legit... 




WP_20170718_23_26_09_Raw by ThinkPad Review, on Flickr




WP_20170718_23_26_14_Raw by ThinkPad Review, on Flickr




WP_20170718_23_26_52_Raw by ThinkPad Review, on Flickr

Not too bad I guess? I know it's about as '2012' as you can get really, but given he's upgrading from an AMD Phenom II X4 840 from 2011 with 4GB RAM it's a nice upgrade.

All in all it cost about £300 if you don't include the money he spent on the graphics card, sound card and power supply last year. £300 for an i7 build which still performs well today is good! I still use a 3770 and I don't feel the need to upgrade so I happily recommended the 3770K to him.

And yes as you can see in the file names of the photos, it was a late night! We started at about 4.00pm and finished at midnight. That's mostly because of how many bloody Steam games he has - his library practically fills that 500GB HDD so you can see that most of the night was spent copying Steam games. *sigh*.


----------



## Motorcharge

Changed things up a little.


----------



## Intel_man

awww yis. Evga fam.


----------



## _Kyle_

If I posted a picture of my PC you guys would barf. I use a old Dell Dimension 8200. It has a Pentium 4, ewww.


----------



## Thanatos

Darren said:


> I thought u ded


legends never die


----------



## Calin

anajames said:


> Beautiful! But what are those cylindrical shaped like stuff!


The reservoirs holding the fluid for the watercooling loops
Here's an updated version with the fittings layout of the bottom tube changed so that it's straight now, 64GB of RAM and sleeved SATA cables, will probably stay like this until 2018 when it gets buffed to Threadripper and Volta.


----------



## Darren

Threadripper...why


----------



## Intel_man

Darren said:


> Threadripper...why


Maybe because most boards for threadripper comes in EATX so it fills up more of his case.


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> Maybe because most boards for threadripper comes in EATX so it fills up more of his case.


Can't argue with that logic.


----------



## Calin

Darren said:


> Threadripper...why


Because Cinebench and 3DMark scores that's why.


Intel_man said:


> Maybe because most boards for threadripper comes in EATX so it fills up more of his case.


I'll move the pumps in the top chamber and add a new radiator to the front so I will take care of it that way


----------



## Intel_man

Calin said:


> Because Cinebench and 3DMark scores that's why.


----------



## beers

Calin said:


> buffed to Threadripper


Do it, post gaming benches.  

In fact, you could get much higher cinebench scores with a dual socket EPYC setup.


----------



## Calin

beers said:


> Do it, post gaming benches.
> 
> In fact, you could get much higher cinebench scores with a dual socket EPYC setup.


It would be too expensive. I mean, yeah I know you hate the way I get my money but it is not endless... plus it would mean having to order a new mid section for my case to make it support a dual socket motherboard...
I don't expect any improvement in gaming... but I will get that when I upgrade to Volta


----------



## beers

Calin said:


> I mean, yeah I know you hate the way I get my money but it is not endless...


I think you get a lot of flack because you treat it as it is endless, while indicating other people had to make some kind of sacrifice, without truly gaining any worthwhile improvement.


Calin said:


> plus it would mean having to order a new mid section for my case to make it support a dual socket motherboard...


We just figured you had more space to fill at this point.


----------



## Intel_man

Calin said:


> I don't expect any improvement in gaming...


And going from a 6700k to a Ryzen 7 1800X to a Threadripper would? If anything, you LOST gaming performance by going to Ryzen from Skylake already.


----------



## Calin

Intel_man said:


> And going from a 6700k to a Ryzen 7 1800X to a Threadripper would? If anything, you LOST gaming performance by going to Ryzen from Skylake already.


Yeah the 6700k is better than both CPUs for gaming but I game at 4k 60hz so unless you have something like a dual core it is the GPU is the most important thing, and my 1080s are lacking especially in games with no SLI support so I will change them for Volta cards when they get released.


----------



## Calin

New fluid in!


----------



## _Kyle_

Great photos @Calin !


----------



## Calin

Deerling7 said:


> Great photos @Calin !


Thanks man, not bad for a smartphone camera (I think)


----------



## Motorcharge

Finally added a mount for my monitors. Also the monitor on the left is new.


----------



## Calin

Motorcharge said:


> Finally added a mount for my monitors. Also the monitor on the left is new.


Looks good. How about a closer picture of the PC?


----------



## Motorcharge

After Christmas when I get my new mobo and ram. You can see the new i5 sitting on my desk lol


----------



## Darren

Thought I posted these but guess I never did. This is after I got the 1080. 

Edit: Just realized this is mildly out of date too since I have an EVGA PowerLink on the 1080 now which cleans up the cable look considerably. Oh well. I'll get some better pictures when I move. 




20170922_161048




20170922_161435


----------



## Calin

Mining rig. This one runs all the time while my gaming rig mines while I'm not gaming.
Yes, that's an AMD stock cooler on an Intel CPU, because the plastic clips on the one I had before broke. I simply put thermal paste on the CPU, then some glue around the retention bracket and it cools it decently at stock speeds.
I know it looks like shit but it makes money so...


----------



## Darren

Calin said:


> Mining rig. This one runs all the time while my gaming rig mines while I'm not gaming.
> Yes, that's an AMD stock cooler on an Intel CPU, because the plastic clips on the one I had before broke. I simply put thermal paste on the CPU,* then some glue* around the retention bracket and it cools it decently at stock speeds.
> I know it looks like shit but it makes money so...



You did uh what now?

Edit: Since I cleaned my room and got the new VESA mounts desk is looking a lot cleaner. Really want to get a new desk though, just waiting till I move out in a few months. The desk on my left is at least from the 1960's if not before and neither was designed for a computer obviously.


----------



## Calin

Darren said:


> You did uh what now?


Yes, some super glue because the AMD heatsink is pretty big and it covers up these parts of the retention bracket.




So I just put some super glue there to make sure the heatsink doesn't move.


----------



## _Kyle_

Calin said:


> Yes, some super glue because the AMD heatsink is pretty big and it covers up these parts of the retention bracket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I just put some super glue there to make sure the heatsink doesn't move.


Everyone knows ducktape is _*WAY *_ better.


----------



## OmniDyne

Got the i5-8400 up and running on the Gigabyte Z370P D3. What a great experience. Easy install, Windows 10 reinstalled incredibly quickly, and it takes no longer than 5 seconds to boot to Windows! I didn't think I'd see that much of a difference coming from the FX-8300!

Had to manually enable the XMP profile to get the RAM to run at 2666, but it was two clicks and done. UEFI is incredible.

GTA V loads in about a minute, compared to the 5 minutes it took before, and is pegged at a solid 60 FPS now.

This felt like when I went from the Athlon 64 to the Athlon 64 X2 haha. I didn't even notice this kind of performance boost going from the Phenom 9550 to the FX-8300. I'm way too happy lol.

Anyways, anyone looking to upgrade should keep their eyes peeled on Newegg and Reddit. I actually waited an extra week and got the Z370P D3 for $50 with an i5-8400 combo 'flash' deal.


----------



## salvage-this

Pretty old hardware by today's standards.  I finally ditched the 800d for a smaller case.


----------



## Darren

Rebuit my machine (specs in sig) with my new Fractal Design Meshify C in White. Also sprung for sleeved cable extensions and 5 new fans. Really like how it turned out, although sleeved cables are more of a hassle than I expected. Probably will go back and tidy them a bit eventually. Fairly compact case, had a good time stashing all the extra cables in the back but worked out pretty well.


----------



## Origin Saint

Darren said:


> Rebuit my machine (specs in sig) with my new Fractal Design Meshify C in White. Also sprung for sleeved cable extensions and 5 new fans. Really like how it turned out, although sleeved cables are more of a hassle than I expected. Probably will go back and tidy them a bit eventually. Fairly compact case, had a good time stashing all the extra cables in the back but worked out pretty well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180606_154840 by [email protected], on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180606_154844 by [email protected], on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180606_161937 by [email protected], on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180606_161921 by [email protected], on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180606_153156 by [email protected], on Flickr




Psst, hey, get a damn PowerLink you heathen.


----------



## Darren

Origin Saint said:


> Psst, hey, get a damn PowerLink you heathen.


Lol I have one. I took it out because the sleeved cables look better than a big chunk of plastic.


----------



## Laquer Head

good god damn thats clean lookin!!!


----------



## Twiki

So much for cable management hey? 

This is my old i3 Sandy Bridge box I'm keeping in storage. I built it on a budget while collecting parts monthly for my i5 system.

Selling it would be a loss and it works good. By the way, I added a Sapphire HD6670 1 gig VC later.


----------



## spirit

Redecorating the bedroom last week was the perfect opportunity to get the PC out and dusted. 

Still loving the white H440. I remember not being too sure about the white case when I bought it way back in December 2015, but as soon as I started building the system I knew I had made the right choice. It hasn't yellowed like I was concerned about, but I guess being under a desk there isn't much direct UV radiation going to it so it helps (and also the fact that it is mostly metal, not plastic).


----------



## Origin Saint

Moved the PC to the spare room and got a new desk/drawer combo and some bias LED lights.


----------



## Twiki

I have other use for LED lights.


----------



## Darren

Yeah I'm gonna need to pickup an LED strip for my new apartment. My "dining" room is just going to be my PC setup.

Who needs dinner tables?


----------



## OmniDyne

Gave my brother the ol' AMD FX build, and helped him transition the parts into his shiny new case. This is by far the best case I've built in. So spacious and plenty of room for cable management - not that I utilize it too effectively hehe.


----------



## novicegeek




----------



## novicegeek

_Info on previous pic:_

Yep, it's a beaut... this is actually an office PC cleverly disguised as a gaming PC. It doesn't have the expected gaming components (like a graphics card), but it was primarily intended for office applications; I just went overboard. It's kind of a blend of old and new. I even have a parallel port and serial port in the back. 

And yes, that is a cosmetics organizer on top of the computer, which also makes a very dandy flash drive organizer. 
(Don't laugh, you know you're thinking about getting one now.) 

If you think the computer is a little junky on the case floor, you should see the office where it's located! Okay, I've got some cleaning/organizing to do. 

Components:
Apevia X-Discovery case
Intel Core i5-4690K Devil's Canyon CPU
Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD3H motherboard
Crucial Ballistix Tracer RAM – 16 GB
Samsung 850 EVO 500 GB SSD
Corsair RM650 PSU


----------



## corewill2003

Not pictures I took myself (Found em on Google), but these are pictures of the exact models of my 2 computers.




Acer Aspire M1201-E1721A Desktop Computer Specs:
Manufactured in March 2009
AMD Phenom X3 8550 @ 2.2GHz
320GB Western Digital Blue HDD
EVGA NVIDIA GeForce GT210 1GB GPU (This card was added in, it's an upgrade from the crappy IGP that came with it.)
3GB DDR2 800MHz RAM
19" Dynex TV @ 1360*768 Resolution as the monitor





Acer Aspire Laptop (I forgot the model number, E5 or something similar):
Manufactured in April 2016
AMD A12-9700P Quad-Core APU @ 2.5GHz (Speedsteps to 3.4GHz if it needs to)
1TB Toshiba Hard Drive 5400RPM
AMD Radeon R7 512MB(7.7GB Shared Memory) IGPU
16GB DDR4 2400MHz RAM
15.6" Screen, 1366*768 Res (AMD Virtual Super Resolution supported, will run at 1920*1080 if you want it to)


----------



## Calin




----------



## Darren

Calin said:


>


I thought you were dead.

Also I'm sorry but that whole set up still just looks comical with all that empty space and big tanks. What RTX card is that? Looks like a workstation card.


----------



## Shlouski

Darren said:


> I thought you were dead.
> 
> Also I'm sorry but that whole set up still just looks comical with all that empty space and big tanks. What RTX card is that? Looks like a workstation card.



Come on dude, that setup is nice and clean and I'm guessing that card looks like that because of the waterblock.


----------



## Darren

Shlouski said:


> Come on dude, that setup is nice and clean and I'm guessing that card looks like that because of the waterblock.


To each his own. Like yeah it's well done but still looks ridiculous with the relatively tiny board in all that space.


----------



## Calin

Darren said:


> I thought you were dead.
> 
> Also I'm sorry but that whole set up still just looks comical with all that empty space and big tanks. What RTX card is that? Looks like a workstation card.


2080 Ti


----------



## Shlouski

Darren said:


> still looks ridiculous with the relatively tiny board in all that space



The board may look a little on the small side relative to the large case that its in, but it isn't a small board, its a standard size for its class coming in at 30.5 cm by 24.4 cm with 6 pci expansion slots and it even reaches down to the 7th expansion slot in that case, but it is possible to install motherboards the next size up. The caselabs magnumsma8 is just a really big case and is idea for large custom loops with multiple radiators, and the space has been used up well with components being spread evenly throughout the case. 



Darren said:


> that whole set up still just looks comical



I'm sorry but calling this build comical is just ridiculous and not offering one shred of positive feedback until I weighted in speaks volumes IMO.


----------



## Darren

Shlouski said:


> The board may look a little on the small side relative to the large case that its in, but it isn't a small board, its a standard size for its class coming in at 30.5 cm by 24.4 cm with 6 pci expansion slots and it even reaches down to the 7th expansion slot in that case, but it is possible to install motherboards the next size up. The caselabs magnumsma8 is just a really big case and is idea for large custom loops with multiple radiators, and the space has been used up well with components being spread evenly throughout the case.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but calling this build comical is just ridiculous and not offering one shred of positive feedback until I weighted in speaks volumes IMO.



I'm pretty familiar with Calin and I've discussed his build with him on multiple occassions over the years. If you want to take a strike against my character because I think it looks funny then go right ahead. It's incredibly well done, just not my taste. I also personally find watercooling a bit unnecessary but to each his own. I bet most people would prefer a water loop over my big air cooler but I like it and it's my case so who's to say otherwise?

I do actually really like the color scheme, much better than some previous colors he had rolling thru that tubing in years past.


----------



## Calin

Darren said:


> It's incredibly well done, just not my taste. I also personally find watercooling a bit unnecessary but to each his own.


Couldn't have said it better myself. There are a lot of builds out there people love but I can't wrap my head around them. This is what I personally like, so that's what I went with


----------



## Shlouski

I been using an old NZXT case for years now and I've had 3 builds in it, so I decided my new parts should go in a new case. I know many people don't like RGB and I agree many RGB builds end up looking tacky, but I also think done well a bit of RGB can go a long way. The camera doesn't do the lighting justice and in real-life it isn't as bright.


----------



## Darren

Shlouski said:


> I been using an old NZXT case for years now and I've had 3 builds in it, so I decided my new parts should go in a new case. I know many people don't like RGB and I agree many RGB builds end up looking tacky, but I also think done well a bit of RGB can go a long way. The camera doesn't do the lighting justice and in real-life it isn't as bright.
> 
> View attachment 9431
> View attachment 9432
> View attachment 9433


Your cooler, case, and halo fans make it look like the dark version of my build. Very slick and tasteful RGB.


----------



## Shlouski

Darren said:


> Your cooler, case, and halo fans make it look like the dark version of my build. Very slick and tasteful RGB.



Thanks dude, My Asus xonar sound card has orange leds that cant be changed (maybe I could disconnect the led cable from the card) so I decided to go with it.


----------



## Darren

Shlouski said:


> Thanks dude, My Asus xonar sound card has orange leds that cant be changed (maybe I could disconnect the led cable from the card) so I decided to go with it.


Even of my RGB stuff I just set it to white and haven't touched it since.


----------



## OmniDyne

Shlouski said:


> I been using an old NZXT case for years now and I've had 3 builds in it, so I decided my new parts should go in a new case. I know many people don't like RGB and I agree many RGB builds end up looking tacky, but I also think done well a bit of RGB can go a long way. The camera doesn't do the lighting justice and in real-life it isn't as bright.
> 
> View attachment 9431
> View attachment 9432
> View attachment 9433



Definitely sick nasty


----------



## Darren

OmniDyne said:


> Definitely sick nasty


Now that's a phrase I haven't heard in a long time.


----------



## OmniDyne

Darren said:


> Now that's a phrase I haven't heard in a long time.



Good point, probably comes off in a bad way haha.


----------



## Calin

DSLR shots


----------



## spit

Here is my one.
Just built it and still not finished but only a few things to change.

i9 9900K , Rog Strix RTX 2080ti, Maximus Code X1 MOBO, 4 x 8Gb LPX 3200 Ram, ML360R cooler, 2 x Evo 970 NVMe m.2 500Gb in Raid 0, 3 x Samsung 500Gb SSD in Raid 0 ,2 x WD 1Tb in Raid 0 ,Corsair Crystal 680X ,Corsair HX 1200 PS ,2 x Samsung 27" , 144Hz monitors



host an image





host an image


----------



## OmniDyne

Was given a 9700K, Z390 Aorus Ultra, 1TB WD Black SN750 and an H500P Mesh to build in at work.




We also just got in the Epyc 7502P for the new server we're building. Very exciting stuff.


----------



## Darren

Dat EPYC doe


----------



## Intel_man

Bought two more puke brown Noctua NF-A14's and shuffled my other fans around.


----------



## Jamebonds1

This is my new computer.  https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=2010587579


----------



## OmniDyne

Intel_man said:


> Bought two more puke brown Noctua NF-A14's and shuffled my other fans around.



Those Fractals really are nice to build in. Very clean.


----------



## Intel_man

Its alright. I wish it had more drive bays tho. lmao


----------



## jevery

Jamebonds1 said:


> This is my new computer.



Ahh. A Lian Li build - Don't see many of them anymore, but I still like them. Don't think I've ever seen one with a front panel window though. Might be time to upgrade that GPU if you're a gamer.


----------



## Jamebonds1

jevery said:


> Ahh. A Lian Li build - Don't see many of them anymore, but I still like them. Don't think I've ever seen one with a front panel window though. Might be time to upgrade that GPU if you're a gamer.


Thank, but remember, this is post picture of your PC.


----------



## OmniDyne

Intel_man said:


> Its alright. I wish it had more drive bays tho. lmao



Hell, it's got plenty of space, if you have duct tape handy ha. I'm eyeing the NZXT H510 pretty hard.


----------



## Intel_man

OmniDyne said:


> Hell, it's got plenty of space, if you have duct tape handy ha. I'm eyeing the NZXT H510 pretty hard.


lol duct tape. Hard pass. 


The H510 is meh. Not a big fan of that front end. Cooling was an afterthought.


----------

